# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Պե՞տք է Հայաստանին նոր ընդդիմություն

## Վիշապ

Վերջերս նոր ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու մասին խոսակցություններ են սկսվել։ Իհարկե բուռն քննարկումներ թերևս չկան, հաշվի առնելով հասարակության թմրածությունն ու հիասթափությունները, ինչպես նաև բթացման իներցիան։ ՀԱԿ–ի ընդդիմադիր պայքարի մասին քննարկումները իմ կարծիքով դեռ օբյեկտիվ գնահատական տալու կարիքն ունեն։ Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում հիմա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան սպասողական վիճակ, որը երբեք որևէ լավ բանի չի հագեցնում, մանավանդ որ սերմ էլ չենք ցանել, որ սպասենք աշնանը։
Մյուս կողմից էլ *բոլոր* դժբախտությունների մեղավոր անվանել ժողովդրին, այսինքն՝ մեզ, նշանակում է առհասարակ դադարեցնել քաղաքական քննարկումները Հայաստանում ու սպասել մեր կամքից անկախ մի ինչ–որ բանի՝ Հայաստանի գոյության ավարտին, կատակլիզմի, պատերազմի,  Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գալստյանը, ու ապրել օրվա կյանքով ու վերջում էլ փառք տալ Աստծուն ևս մեկ օր անփորձանք անցկացնելու համար։ Ինչևէ, շատ չերկարացնեմ :Smile:  Մոդերների թույլտվությամբ այստեղ կտեղադրեմ նաև այլոց կարծիքներ։ Շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Վիշապ

ՄԵԶ ՆՈՐ ԵՐԿԻՐ Է ՊԵՏՔ

Տիգրան Խզմալյան. Բանասիրական գիտությունների թեկնածու, կինոռեժիսոր: 1996-ին նկարահանել է իր առաջին` “ Սև-սպիտակ” ֆիլմը:  Ունի 15 վավերագրական և 3 խաղարկային ֆիլմ. 2001 -ին նկարահանած “Արամ Խաչատրյան” ֆիլմը ճանաչվեց  աշխարհի  լավագույն մշակութային նախագիծ:  Արժանացել է մի շարք մրցանակների: Սարդարապատ հասարակական-քաղաքական նախաձեռնության հիմնադիրներից մեկը:

*Պարոն Խզմալյան,  Հայաստանում ձեւավորված այսօրվա իրավիճակին ի՞նչ գնահատական կտաք:*

Կարծում եմ` վերջին շաբաթներին, իսկ ոմանց համար ամիսներին ակնհայտ դարձավ մի քանի փաստ. Նախ, Հայաստանում ինստիտուցիոնալ առումով վերջնականապես կայացավ ճնշող փոքրամասնության իշխանությունը, որը լավ կազմակերպված է, համակարգված և շատ լավ պաշտպանում է իր դասակարգային շահերը: Դա յուրահատուկ բուրգ է, որը միաձուլում է տնտեսական վերնախավը. այն կարելի է անվանել մաֆիա, բայց կարծում եմ` ոչ Սիցիլիայում, ոչ Կորսիկայում ոչ մի մաֆիա երազել չէր կարող այն մասին, որ կկարողանա վերահսկել ոչ թե մեկ-երկու ծախված քաղաքական գործիչների, այլ ողջ խորհրդարանը, կառավարությունը, ԿԲ-ն,  բանակը և ոստիկանությունը: Այսինքն` տնտեսական կարողություններ ունեցողները գնեցին քաղաքականությունը վերևից ներքև: Դա անխտիր վերաբերում է համարյա բոլոր քաղաքական կուսակցություններին և խմբակցություններին: Այստեղ ղեկավարները մեծամասամբ կամ կամակատարներ են, կամ գործակալներ են օտար ուժերին: Այսինքն` ախտորոշումն այն է, որ քաղաքական վերնախավ կոչվող համակարգն այլևս չի արտացոլում Հայաստանի հասարակության ճնշող մեծամասնության շահերը: Դա պատճառ է շարունակվող և խորացող հասարակական-քաղաքական ճգնաժամի, որը մեզ մոտ  կրում է շարունակական և անընդհատ բնույթ:

Երկրորդ` հասարակության այն մասը, որը հույսեր էր կապում հակաիշխանական ուժերի հետ (նրանց, ում անվանում են ընդդիմություն), վերջին ամիսներին և շաբաթներին, անգամ վերջին օրերին ծանր հիասթափություն է ապրել: Այսինքն` պաշտոնական ընդդիմությունը (ինչպես ես եմ անվանում նրանց)` ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակցություն, գտան իրենց ուրույն տեղը քաղաքական այս խայտաբղետ մոզաիկայի մեջ և իրենց հատկացվող դերը կատարում են բավական հաջող: Այդ տեղը նրանց հատկացվում է իշխանության և օտար ուժերի կողմից, այսինքն` նորից մենք կարող ենք դնել նույն ախտորոշումը` ընդդիմությունը նույնպես չի արտահայտում հասարակության մեծամասնության շահերը:

Որքան կարող է տևել այս իրավիճակը, պարզ է. դա դասական հեղափոխական իրավիճակի է հանգեցնելու, երբ փոքրամասնությունն այլևս չի ունենալու ոչ գաղափարական, ոչ քաղաքական և, ամենակարևորը, ոչ էլ տնտեսական ներուժ, քանի որ այդ ներուժը հիմնականում նույնպես դրսի օգնության վրա է հիմնված, իսկ հասարակության մեծամասնությունը, որը զրկված է և տնտեսական ազատություններից, և քաղաքական, և արժանապատիվ կենսակերպ ապահովելու հնարավորությունից, հասնելու է մի իրավիճակի, երբ ընդվզելու է: Որքան արագ դա տեղի ունենա, այնքան լավ. ստեղծված իրավիճակը լրջորեն սպառնում է ազգային անվտանգությանը, Հայաստանի շահերին և աշխարհում քաղաքակրթության մեջ մեր ուրույն տեղին:

*Վերջերս  շատ են խոսում ստեղծված  իրավիճակում նոր ուժի, նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտության մասին: Ձեր պատկերացնում ները  նոր ուժի, նոր ընդդիմության մասին:*

Ընդդիմությունը չի կարող լինել նոր կամ հին ժամանակային առումով միայն: Ընդդիմությունը կամ ընդդիմություն է, կամ ընդդիմություն չէ: Ես կարծում եմ` ՀԱԿ-ը, ցավոք սրտի, այլևս լուրջ ընդդիմություն չէ, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ը փշրվեց և դարձավ ՀՀՇ, և նրա համակիրների ճնշող մեծամասնությունն այլևս նրա հետ հույս չի կապում, ինչը ապացուցվում է ամեն օր. մի քանի օր առաջվա հերթական ընտրությունները դրա հերթական ապացույցն են: Փաստորեն, հասարակությունը հույս չի կապում նրանց հետ և նրանց հնարավորություններին, որ կարող են փոխել իրավիճակը, չի վստահում: Այսինքն` այդ առումով ախտորոշումը ուղղակի շատ տխուր է ՀԱԿ-ի համար: ՀԱԿ-ը վերադաձավ ՀՀՇ:

ՀԱԿ-ը, փորձելով վերարտադրել Հնդկաստանի Ազգային կոնգրեսը և իր գործունեության կենտրոն համարելով Մահաթմա Գանդիի ուսմունքը` չի ապահովել Գանդիի ուսմունքը կատարելու կարևորագույն պայմանը: Այնտեղ չկար Գանդին, որովհետև հնդկական ազգային կոնգրեսը բրիտանական գաղութատիրության դեմ իր ազգային ազատագրական պայքարում հիմնվում էր Գանդիի բարձրագույն որակների` ազնվության և գաղափարախոսության վրա:

*Գանդի չկար, բայց կա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան:*

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Գանդի չէ: Այստեղ ոչ թե մտավոր ունակություններն են կարևոր, այլ կարևոր է մարդու ինքնազոհությունը և քաղաքական գործչի բարոյականությունը. հարգանքը սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, հավատը սեփական ժողովրդի ուժերին:

Կարծում եմ` Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում կա նման անձնավորություն, բայց հաստատ ՀՀՇ-ի ղեկավար օղակում չէ: Եվ ժողովուրդը տարիներ շարունակ գիտի դա:
Այսինքն` իսկապես պետք է փնտրել կամ ավելի ճիշտ ստեղծել նոր ընդդիմություն: Ես ամիսներ շարունակ պնդում եմ դա, և մենք դրանով ենք զբաղվում:

Մեր սերնդի կյանքից գողացել են առնվազն տասը տարի, և վերջին տասնամյակը համարում եմ մեր ազգային կյանքից և մեր անձնական կյանքից հափշտակված, կորած, գողացած տասնամյակ: Հիմա դա սպառնում է մեր երիտասարդությանը և մեր երեխաներին:

*Կարո՞ ղ եք  նշել`  ինչ հատկանշական տարբերություններ, առավելություններ պետք է նոր ուժն ունենա, որ տարբերվի թե ներկայիս, թե նախորդ իշխանություններից և ընդդիմություններից:  Ո՞ րը պետք է լինի նրա առաքելությունը:*

Ընդդիմությունն իշխանությունից պետք է տարբերվի առնվազն երկու կետով. մեկը ներքին քաղաքականությունն է, ավելի ճիշտ ընդդիմության վերաբերմունքը տնտեսական զարգացման ուղիներին: Երկրորդը արտաքին քաղաքականությունն է: Եվ ընդդիմությունը, և իշխանությունը 20 տարի շարունակ խաղում են նույն տնտեսական կոնցեպցիայում. դա լիբերալ-բուրժուական տնտեսության զարգացումն է, որը վերջին տարիների ընթացքում ամբողջ աշխարհին հասցրեց անդունդի եզրին և  հիմա վերանայվում է ամբողջ աշխարհում, սակայն մեզանում դա տեղի չի ունենում, և շարունակվում է նույն անպտուղ, անհեռանկար և ապիկար քաղաքականությունը: Այլ կերպ ասած` նոր ընդդիմությունը պարտավոր է ձևակերպել նոր տնտեսական քաղաքականություն, որն է` սեփականաշնորհման անարդար արդյունքների վերանայում, սոցիալական ճչացող բևեռացման վերացում, աղքատության վերացում, արդար և ազնիվ տնտեսական քաղաքականության հիմնադրում: Ընդդիմությունը, որի կազմակերպմամբ ենք մենք այսօր զբաղվում, խուսափում է իզմերից և գերադասում է չօգտագործել սոցիալիզմ կամ կոմունիզմ, լիբերալիզմ  ծեծված բառերը: Մենք գերադասում ենք վերտնտեսական գաղափարներն անվանել արդարականություն: Դա է մեր սոցիալական ծրագիր հիմքը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է արտաքին քաղաքականությանը, մեզ համար լակմուսային թղթի  չափանիշ է հանդիսանում արցախյան հարցը: Եվ մեզ համար միանգամայն անընդունելի են և առաջին, և երկրորդ, և երրորդ նախագահների պարտվողական և օտար ուժերի ճնշման տակ ձևավորվող ցանկացած արտաքին դիվանագիտական մոտեցումները:

(շարունակելի)

----------


## Վիշապ

(շարունակություն)

*Ի նկատի ունեք` նրանցից  ոչ ոք չկարողացա ՞վ Արցախի հարցում ճիշտ դիրքորոշում ցուցաբերել:*

Մենք տեսանք, որ նրանք երեքն էլ փաստորեն մեզ համար անընդունելի լուծումների են տանում այդ հարցը: Մենք համարում ենք, որ ազգային ազատագրական պայքարի ընթացում ազատագրված տարածքները հանդիսանում են Հայաստանի պատմական, գաղափարական և տնտեսական սեփականություն, և ամրագրելու համար այս տարածքներում պետք է կազմակերպեինք վաղուց արդեն վերաբնակեցում, տնտեսական զարգացում, ինչը չի արվում, և ազատագրված տարածքներում առաջընթաց չկա: Ռազմավարական, դիավանագիտական առումով մենք վկա ենք խայտառակ գործընթացների:

Նոր ընդդիմությունը պարտավոր է լինելու ձևակերպել ներքին և արտաքին այնպիսի քաղաքականություն ( տնտեսական և գաղափարախոսական), որը պաշտպանելու է Հայաստանի հասակարության մեծամասնության շահերը և որի հիմքում ընկած է լինելու հայաստանակենտրոն քաղաքականությունը:

Եվ քանի որ քաղաքական դաշտում կուսակացական մոտեցումը միառժամանակ սպառել է իրեն, ուստի մեր շարժումը վերկուսակցական է, անկուսակցական, և մենք այն անվանում ենք “Սարդարապատ”` նկատի ունենալով ստեղծել  սարդարապատային մթնոլորտ երկրում: Այսինքն` հասարակության լայն շերտերում վտանգի, արհավիրքի թուլացման, սեփական պատասխանատվության զգացում, սեփական ուժերին հավատալու անհրաժեշտություն և դրա վրա հիմնված լայն դիմադրություն:

*Եվ Ձեր նախաձեռությունը ինչո՞ վ է տարբերվում կուսակցությունից:*

Մենք չունենք անդամներ, ունենալու ենք միայն մասնակիցներ: Մենք չենք պահանջում մարդկացից, որ երդվեն ինչ-որ գրքույկի կամ սահմանափակված գաղափարների վրա: Մենք` որպես նախապայման, այստեղ տեսնում ենք միայն  հայակենտրոնացումը և արդարականությունը:

*Սակայն շատ է խոսվում այն մասին, որ արդարությունը կեղծ կատեգորիա է, որ որպես այդպիսին այն գոյություն չունի:*

Ես համաձայն չեմ: Նախ արդարությունը մի բան է, որին պետք է ձգտես: Ասել, որ չկա արդարությունը, նշանակում է, որ չկա երջանկություն, սեր չկա, բայց իրականում  մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ կա և սեր, և ճշմարտություն, և արդարություն: Ուրիշ բան է, որ դրան պետք է անընդհատ ձգտել և դրա համար պայքարել: Բնականաբար, դա ինչ-որ տարածք չէ, որտեղ կարելի է գալ, հասնել և ապրել արդար: Արդարությունը  պահանջ է, մարդու բնական պահանջը և յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքը: Մենք իրավունք ունենք արդար օրենքով, մարդկային արժեքներով առաջնորդվող երկրում ապրել:

Մենք մտածում ենք հայ ժողովրդի մասին, Հայաստանում ապրող բոլոր քաղաքացիների մասին,  Արցախի և Ջավախքի մասին: Մենք հանդիպում ենք  գյուղացիների, բանվորների, մտավորականների հետ, մենք փորձում ենք երկրում պատկերացնել իրական վիճակը, որպեսզի ճիշտ եզրակացություններ անենք: Այս շաբաթների ընթացքում մասնագիտական աշխատանք ենք տանում ծրագրային փաստաթղթեր ստեղծելու, կոնցեպտուալ մոտեցում հանդես բերելու համար, որովհետև մենք պարտրաստվում ենք ոչ թե տեղափոխության, այլ հեղափոխության: Ասելով հեղափոխություն` ես ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե ամբոխային գրոհ այս կամ այն ուղղությամբ, այս կամ այն հասցեով, այլ վերստեղծել դիմադրության և չարի հանդեպ անհանդուրժողականության այն մթնոլորտը, որն առկա էր 1988-ից մինչև 1994 թթ, որը հետո կորցրինք:

Մենք չենք ուզում աթոռները զավթել, մենք փորձում ենք փոխելի երկիրը:

*Պարոն Խզմալյան, բոլորն էլ սկզբում այդ նկատառումներով են գալիս` փոխել ինչ-որ բան երկրում,  հետո գալիս են ու մոռանում:*

Ինչպես է պատահում` պաշտպանության նախարարը` պատերազմի ժամանակ դիմադրության առաջնորդներից մեկը, զբաղեցնելով աթոռ (նախագահական կամ այլ բարձր աթոռ), հանկարծ սկսում է գործել բոլորվին ապազգային կամ հակազգային դիրքերից: Մարդիկ “շիվարում” են. այստեղ խնդիրը բոլորովին ազգային չէ, այլ դասակարգային է: Առաջին, երկրորդ և երրորդ նախագահներն իրենց իշխանական լծակների միջոցով Հայաստանում ստեղծեցին դասակարգային հասարակություն, գլխավորեցին հասարակության բևեռներից մեկը, այն բևեռը, որը շահագործում է հասարակության մեծ մասի աշխատանքը և թալանում է երկիրը:

Այսինքն` ես այդ պատճառով եմ ընդգծում դասակարգային պայքարի տարբերությունը, որովհետև մեր տարբերությունը հենց դասակարգային է: Մեր տնտեսական պատկերացումները հակասում են 20 տարի ներդրվող բուրժուա- լիբերալական արժեքներին և սկզբունքներին: Եվ մենք նաև նախատեսում ենք լուրջ տնտեսական փոփոխություններ, որոնք բերելու են պետության դերի ընդլայնմանը, քաղաքական և տնտեսական ազատությունների: Մենք ձգտելու ենք մենաշնորհների, օլիգարխների վերացմանը, մենք ձգտելու ենք նրան, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի իրեն զգա ազատ, պաշտպանված և գործի օրենք շրջանակներում: Պետք է ընդամենը  կատարել սահմանադրության երկու պարզ դրույթներ. Առաջին` ՀՀ-ում իշխանությունը պատականում է ժողովրդին, ինչը մեզ մոտ չի կատարվում: Երկրորդ` ՀՀ ընդերքը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:

Մենք դիտում ենք  մեր երկիրը որպես օկուպացված տարածք, որը պետք է ազատենք, մենք կազմակեպելու ենք ազգային ազատագրական պայքար, որի անունն է լինելու “Սարդարապատ”: Դրա մեջ լինելու են  տարբեր պատկերացումներով մարդիկ, բայց դրանք միավորված են լինելու արդարության հանդեպ հավատով:

Մենք ուզում ենք հասնել նրան, որ իշխանությունը վերադառնա ժողովրդին: Ինչպես կատարել. դա շատ բարդ է: Վերջին ընտրությունները փաստեցին, որ ճնշող փոքրամասնությունը փայլուն կերպով  համակերպվեց “խաղի” օրենքներին և կիրառում է այսպես կոչված ժողովրդավարական մեխանիզմներն իր օգտին: Բայց բռնատիրության պայմաններում ժողովրդավարական գործքները չեն գործում: Ընտրությունները կեղծվելու են բոլոր դեպքերում, քանի դեռ կեղծվելու է տնտեսական և գաղափարական համակարգը: Իսկ այդ համակարգը փոխել կարելի է ժողովրդի դիմադրության, ընդվզման, քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության միջոցով: Մենք մեր երկիրը դիտում ենք պարզապես օկուպացված տարածք, որը պետք է ազատագրել: Մենք կազմակերպելու ենք ազգային ազատագրական պայքար:

Զգայուն, անհանգիստ, պատասխանատվություն զգացող մարդիկ ամիսներ, տարիներ շարունակ պնդում են, որ Երրորդ Հանրապետությունը սպառվել է, ավարտվել է, մտել է փակուղի, որովհետև հիմքերը  չեն համապատասխանում հայ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնության խնդիրներին, հավատքին: Մենք չստացանք անկախություն: Մենք փոխեցինք դրոշներ, փոխեցինք կարգախոսներ, բայց իշխանությունը չփոխեցինք: Մեր իշխանավորները սովետական կոմսոմոլի, կագեբեի գործակալների ու կարիերիստների մնացորդներ են, որոնք զուտ կարիերիստական, ցինիկ նպատակներով հասան իշխանության և հիմա պայքարում են սեփական իշխանության  համար: Երրորդ Հանրապետությունը հետկոմսոմոլյան, հետկագեբեական մի փտած տարածք է: Այդ առումով պետք է փոխել երկրի տնտեսական և քաղաքական բարոյահոգեբանական հիմքերը: Ուստի մեզ ոչ թե նոր ընդդիմություն է պետք, այլ նոր երկիր է պետք` Չորրոդ Հանրապետություն, որը կառուցվելու է բոլորովին այլ հիմունքներով:

ԶՐՈՒՑԵՑ ՍԻՐԱՆՈՒՅՇ ՊԱՊՅԱՆԸ

----------


## Rammer

Վիշապ ջան իսկ հարց կարելի է ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան իսկ հարց կարելի է ?


 Եթե թեմայի շրջանակներում՝ խնդրեմ։ Քննարկում ենք եղբայր, առանց հարցերի ո՞նց կլինի։

----------


## Grieg

Խնդիրը նրա մեջ ա, որ մարդիկ պետք ա փորձեն ակտիվ լինել հնարավորին չափ շատ ոչ թե միայն կոնկրետ ժամանակային հատվածներում, սա մարդկանց մասին, իսկ նոր ընդդիմությունը ես կցանկանաի տեսնել լրիվ նոր թիմով ու թարմ իդեաներով, թող լինի երիտասարդ ընդդիմություն բայց չվարկաբեկված անցյալով, թող նոր շունչ տա..ու նոր հավատ :  Կա ներուժ? ներուժը ստեղծվում է հավատի հետ, դրա համար ել կառավարությունը ամեն գնով ցանկանում է հավատացնել մարդկանց, որ ամեն ինչ զուր է, ոչինչ չի ստացվի, ոչինչ չի փոխվի, երբ մարդու հավատը այնքան բարձր կլինի որ նրա վրա չի լինի ազդել, այդ ժամանակել կսկսի կայանալ երիտասարդ և նոր ընդդիմությունը..նոր սերունդը կբուժի հին վերքերը  :

----------


## voter

Խզմալյանը խոսում է նոր շարժման մասին։ Ըդդիմություն պետք է նրանց ով իշխանություն ունի։ Հայ ժողովուրդը իշխանություն իր երկրում չունի, ինչպես պ.Խզմալյանը ճիշտ բնորոշել է - հայ ժողովրդի մեծամասնության համար այս հասարակական կարգերը, որոնց ստեղծողը նախկին կոմսոմոլ ու կգբ կադրեր նախագահներն էլ են, ՕՏԱՐ է։

Հարցը Խզմայլանի հոդվածի հետ առընչություն չունի, միք աղավաղի նրա մոտեցումները, ՀԱԿի տեղը, որպես սերժանտների ընդիմադիր ու սերժանտենրի հետ հաբռգումների ու ռազբիրատների հիմնական դերակատար ոչ մեկ չի ցանկանում վերցնել, քանի որ սերժանտներին ընդիմություն լինելը սերժանտների արժեվում է նշանակում, ինչը իմաստ չունի։

Պետք է կարողանալ ուժ ստեղծել, որը ՆՈՐ ԵՐԿԻՐ կստեղծի և ոչ թե առկա երկրում մի տմարդուն մյուսով կփոխարինի քանի որ ինքը մեկի հետ լավ չի բայց մյուսի հետ բարեկամացել է ու ընդհամենը իր բարեկամին է ուզում իշխանություն։

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Եթե թեմայի շրջանակներում՝ խնդրեմ։ Քննարկում ենք եղբայր, առանց հարցերի ո՞նց կլինի։


Շատ բարի: Հարգելիս քեզ տապոռ պետք է? Հարցս լրիվ թեմայի շրջանակներում է և դրանում կհամոզվես պատախսնելուց հետո.

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ բարի: Հարգելիս քեզ տապոռ պետք է? Հարցս լրիվ թեմայի շրջանակներում է և դրանում կհամոզվես պատախսնելուց հետո.


Կներես որ խառնվում եմ, բայց եթե տապոռի կտրող մասը բթացել է ուրեմն հաստատ պետք կգա :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ բարի: Հարգելիս քեզ տապոռ պետք է? Հարցս լրիվ թեմայի շրջանակներում է և դրանում կհամոզվես պատախսնելուց հետո.


Շատ ունե՞ս։ Ես մի հատ ունեմ։

----------


## Rammer

> Կներես որ խառնվում եմ, բայց եթե տապոռի կտրող մասը բթացել է ուրեմն հաստատ պետք կգա


Որ ինչ անես? Դու գիտես քեզ ինչի համաչ պետք տապոռ?

----------


## Gayl

> Որ ինչ անես? Դու գիտես քեզ ինչի համաչ պետք տապոռ?


Երբ չորացած ճյուղերը ջարդում ես, դալարները ավելի շատ սնունդ են ստանում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խնդիրը նրա մեջ ա, որ մարդիկ պետք ա փորձեն ակտիվ լինել հնարավորին չափ շատ ոչ թե միայն կոնկրետ ժամանակային հատվածներում, սա մարդկանց մասին, իսկ նոր ընդդիմությունը ես կցանկանաի տեսնել լրիվ նոր թիմով ու թարմ իդեաներով, թող լինի երիտասարդ ընդդիմություն բայց չվարկաբեկված անցյալով, թող նոր շունչ տա..ու նոր հավատ : Կա ներուժ? ներուժը ստեղծվում է հավատի հետ, դրա համար ել կառավարությունը ամեն գնով ցանկանում է հավատացնել մարդկանց, որ ամեն ինչ զուր է, ոչինչ չի ստացվի, ոչինչ չի փոխվի, երբ մարդու հավատը այնքան բարձր կլինի որ նրա վրա չի լինի ազդել, այդ ժամանակել կսկսի կայանալ երիտասարդ և նոր ընդդիմությունը..նոր սերունդը կբուժի հին վերքերը :


 Ես չեմ կարծում, որ մենք այդպես խայտառակ ժողովուրդ ենք, որ հանուն մեր շահերի ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել չկարողանանք։ Մեր ժողովուրդը հիմա ակտիվորեն վիզ է դնում մասնավորապես ընտանիք պահելու համար։ Այլապես սովից կկոտորվեր երկնիշ տնտեսական անկում ունեցող ֆեոդալիստական պետության մեջ։ Ակտիվ անում է այն, ինչը հավատում է, որ իր շահերից է բխում, ինչին որ կասկածում է, չի անում։

----------

Տրիբուն (26.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Շատ ունե՞ս։ Ես մի հատ ունեմ։


Եթե մի հատ ունես ուրեմն ենթադրում եմ, որ երբևէ այնպիսի խնդիր է դրված եղել որ գնացել ու տապոռ ես առել...Այսինքն սկզբից խնդիր ես դրել ակմ ունեցել, որ այսինչ բանը պետք է կտրել ու գործիք ես ման եկել, առել ես տապոռ ու լուծել ես քո խնդիրը...
Նոր ընդիմության անհրաժեշտության հարց կարելի է դնել, երբ կա ժողովրդի կողմից հստակ ձևակերպված քաղաքական այնպիսի խնդիր որը չի լուծում այսօրվա ընդիմությունը կամ նույնը նաև իշխանությունը: 
Բայց կա նաև այլ տարբերակ: Դրածո ընդիմություն, որը ծառայում է կամ արտաքին ուժերին կամ իշխանության շահերին, դրանք արհեստածին ընդիմություններ են, որոնք սովորաբար հենց ստեղծվում են իբր հասրական քննարկումնների և պահանջի արդյուքնում:
Վիշապ ջան կձևակերպես այն խնիդրը որը պետք է լուծի նոր ընդիմությունը, փոխարինելով "հնին": Հակառակ դեպքում հարց է առաջանում թե դու ում շահերն ես պաշտպանում կամ ներկայացնում?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նոր ընդիմության անհրաժեշտության հարց կարելի է դնել, երբ կա ժողովրդի կողմից հստակ ձևակերպված քաղաքական այնպիսի խնդիր որը չի լուծում այսօրվա ընդիմությունը կամ նույնը նաև իշխանությունը:


Ապեր, ժողովուրդը քաղաքագետների միություն չի, որ հստակ ձևակերպած քաղաքական կամ նույնիսկ ոչ քաղաքական խնդիրներ ներկայացնի։ Խնդիրները ձևակերպում են քաղաքական ուժերը։ Ինչպես նաև ձևակերպում են դրանց լուծման ճանապարհները։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը եթե այդ խնդիրների ու իր շահերի վառ ընդհանրությունը տեսնում է և հավատում է այդ ուժին ու նրա առաջարկած ճանապարհին, ապա ակտիվանում է։



> Բայց կա նաև այլ տարբերակ: Դրածո ընդիմություն, որը ծառայում է կամ արտաքին ուժերին կամ իշխանության շահերին, դրանք արհեստածին ընդիմություններ են, որոնք սովորաբար հենց ստեղծվում են իբր հասրական քննարկումնների և պահանջի արդյուքնում:


Ապեր, մեր ժողովուրդը ամեն մի հերթական կուտ ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է ուտելու, դեռ չի էլ մոտենալու։ Այնպես որ ֆուֆլո հասարակական հնչողության քննարկումները կձախողվեն, ու «Հայլուր»–ի եթերից այն կողմ չեն անցնի բնականաբար։



> Վիշապ ջան կձևակերպես այն խնիդրը որը պետք է լուծի նոր ընդիմությունը, փոխարինելով "հնին": Հակառակ դեպքում հարց է առաջանում թե դու ում շահերն ես պաշտպանում կամ ներկայացնում?


Խնդիրը շատ պարզ է՝ ներկայացնել ժողովդրի շահերը և այդ շահերը բավարարելու համար տալ ճշմարտանման լուծումներ։

----------


## My World My Space

Յանի էս եղածներն ինչ արին,որ նորը գա ինչ անի....

ժողովրդին ա պետք փոխել..

----------

Արէա (26.07.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Յանի էս եղածներն ինչ արին,որ նորը գա ինչ անի....
> 
> ժողովրդին ա պետք փոխել..


Բա ո՞վ փոխի:

----------


## Grieg

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ մենք այդպես խայտառակ ժողովուրդ ենք, որ հանուն մեր շահերի ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել չկարողանանք։ Մեր ժողովուրդը հիմա ակտիվորեն վիզ է դնում մասնավորապես ընտանիք պահելու համար։ Այլապես սովից կկոտորվեր երկնիշ տնտեսական անկում ունեցող ֆեոդալիստական պետության մեջ։ Ակտիվ անում է այն, ինչը հավատում է, որ իր շահերից է բխում, ինչին որ կասկածում է, չի անում։


դա հին մտածելակերպ ա, որը կփոփոխվի ժամանակի ընթացքում, հիմիկվա ապրելակերպը ուրիշ օրենքներա թելադրում, մեր նման փոքր երկրում ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է եթե այսօր անտեսում ես հարևանիտ խնդիրը վաղը քո գլխին ա գալիս..  իհարկե աշխատանքը անհրաժեշտ է բայց դրանով կյանքը չի վերջանում

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ???
էս ոնց ա 3-րդ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկող չկա??  :Huh:   ::}:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, ժողովուրդը քաղաքագետների միություն չի, որ հստակ ձևակերպած քաղաքական կամ նույնիսկ ոչ քաղաքական խնդիրներ ներկայացնի։ Խնդիրները ձևակերպում են քաղաքական ուժերը։ Ինչպես նաև ձևակերպում են դրանց լուծման ճանապարհները։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը եթե այդ խնդիրների ու իր շահերի վառ ընդհանրությունը տեսնում է և հավատում է այդ ուժին ու նրա առաջարկած ճանապարհին, ապա ակտիվանում է։
> 
> Ապեր, մեր ժողովուրդը ամեն մի հերթական կուտ ավելի ու ավելի դժվար է ուտելու, դեռ չի էլ մոտենալու։ Այնպես որ ֆուֆլո հասարակական հնչողության քննարկումները կձախողվեն, ու «Հայլուր»–ի եթերից այն կողմ չեն անցնի բնականաբար։
> 
> Խնդիրը շատ պարզ է՝ ներկայացնել ժողովդրի շահերը և այդ շահերը բավարարելու համար տալ ճշմարտանման լուծումներ։


Օրինակ`ես ուսանող եմ գնում եմ դասի, ինձնից դասախոսը կաշառք ա ուզում որ լավ գնահատակ դնի: Քաղաքագետ պետք չի լինել որ հասկանալ որ կոռուպցաին խնդիր է : Կամ քաղաքագետ պետք չի լինել որ հասականաս Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեծ խնդիր է կամ Հայ-թուրաքական հարաբերությունները: Քաղաքական ուժը այլմոլորակայինները չեն բերում դնում ասում, էս ձեզ ուժ...Քաղաքական ուժ դանում են ինչ-որ խնդիր դնելով որը հուզում է ժողովդին, որին լուծում է պահանջվում:
Շահերը ներկայացված են, եթե ներկայացված չեն, ասա որ հարցն է որ հուզում է և դրա պատասխանը չկա...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժողովուրդը ունի լավ ապրելու խնդիր: Ժողովուրդը հասկանում ա, որ իշխանափոխություն ա պետք: Բայց կասկածում եմ, տապոռի առկայության դեպքում ժողովուրդը միահամուռ կսկսի էդ տապոռն օգտագործել: Օրինակ, եթե ինձ մի բան ա պետք ջարդել, չեմ սպասում, որ ունենամ իմ երազանքների տապոռը՝ օգտագործում եմ այն ինչ ունեմ ձեռքիս տակ՝ օրինակ հին՝ կիսաքոռ (  :Jpit:  ) տապոռ, կամ մեկ այլ գործիք, որ գործս չկանգնի: Եթե ընթացքում ավելի լավ գործիք կլինի, ավելի լավ, եթե չէ, գործս առաջ կտանեմ: Փորձը ցույց տվեց, որ մեր ժողովրդի մի զգալի մաս սպասում ա իդեալական տապոռի: Իդեալական տապոռ չի լինում:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Մեզ նոր ընդդիմություն չի, որ պետք ա, մեզ պետք ա նոր մտածելակերպ:
Թեմայում դրված նյութերը չեմ կարդացել, բայց վերջին ժամանակների այդ կարգի հրապարակումները կարդացել եմ, մոտավորապես գիտեմ ասածները:
Այդ մարդիկ նույն բանն են ասում ինչ ես. այսինքն որ ոչ թե նոր ընդդիմություն է պետք, այլ ներկայիս ընդդիմության մեջ նոր մտածելակերպ: Ես հավելում եմ. ոչ միայն ընդդիմության ղեկավարների մեջ է դա պետք, այլ նաև ժողովրդի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օրինակ`ես ուսանող եմ գնում եմ դասի, ինձնից դասախոսը կաշառք ա ուզում որ լավ գնահատակ դնի: Քաղաքագետ պետք չի լինել որ հասկանալ որ կոռուպցաին խնդիր է : Կամ քաղաքագետ պետք չի լինել որ հասականաս Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեծ խնդիր է կամ Հայ-թուրաքական հարաբերությունները: Քաղաքական ուժը այլմոլորակայինները չեն բերում դնում ասում, էս ձեզ ուժ...Քաղաքական ուժ դանում են ինչ-որ խնդիր դնելով որը հուզում է ժողովդին, որին լուծում է պահանջվում:


Իրար չենք հասկանում։ Դու որպես ուսանող, քո խնդիրները թեկուզ և հստակ կարողացար ձևակերպել, բայց որտե՞ղ։ Քո ուղեղում։ Ի՞նչ լուծումեր ունես։ 1. Դատի տալ դասախոսին։ 2. Կաշառք տալ դասախոսին։ 3. Ցույց անել համալսարանի առջև։ 4. Թքել ու հեռանալ համալսարանից։ 5. Կացնահարել դասախոսին։ Եվ այլն։ Գիտե՞ս հստակ թե որ դեպքում քեզ ինչ է սպասվելու։ Կարո՞ղ է փոխվել քո ընտրած ճանապարհը, եթե իմանաս որ քեզնից բացի այլ լիքը ուսանողներ այլ ճանապարհ են ընտրել։ Այ այս տիպի հարցերը համակարգում են քաղաքական ուժերը։ Երբ որ դու տեսնում ես, որ քո իրական ցանկությանը համապատասխանող ճանապարհը ընդհանրացված է, ապա դու ընտրում ես հենց դա, և ոչ թե նվազ ռիսկային մեկը, որը այդքան էլ սրտովդ չի։ 



> Շահերը ներկայացված են, եթե ներկայացված չեն, ասա որ հարցն է որ հուզում է և դրա պատասխանը չկա...


Ո՞վ է ներկայացրել քո շահերը և որտեղ է ներկայացրել, ի՞նչ տեսքով։ Քեզ ճանապարհ ու լուծումներ առաջարկվե՞լ են։

----------


## Rammer

> Իրար չենք հասկանում։ Դու որպես ուսանող, քո խնդիրները թեկուզ և հստակ կարողացար ձևակերպել, բայց որտե՞ղ։ Քո ուղեղում։ Ի՞նչ լուծումեր ունես։ 1. Դատի տալ դասախոսին։ 2. Կաշառք տալ դասախոսին։ 3. Ցույց անել համալսարանի առջև։ 4. Թքել ու հեռանալ համալսարանից։ 5. Կացնահարել դասախոսին։ Եվ այլն։ Գիտե՞ս հստակ թե որ դեպքում քեզ ինչ է սպասվելու։ Կարո՞ղ է փոխվել քո ընտրած ճանապարհը, եթե իմանաս որ քեզնից բացի այլ լիքը ուսանողներ այլ ճանապարհ են ընտրել։ Այ այս տիպի հարցերը համակարգում են քաղաքական ուժերը։ Երբ որ դու տեսնում ես, որ քո իրական ցանկությանը համապատասխանող ճանապարհը ընդհանրացված է, ապա դու ընտրում ես հենց դա, և ոչ թե նվազ ռիսկային մեկը, որը այդքան էլ սրտովդ չի։ 
> 
> Ո՞վ է ներկայացրել քո շահերը և որտեղ է ներկայացրել, ի՞նչ տեսքով։ Քեզ ճանապարհ ու լուծումներ առաջարկվե՞լ են։



1. Այո որոշ հարցերի լուոծումներ պատասխան ստացել են և իրականացվում եմ: Հարցեր կան որ ձևակերպաված և պատասխանել կա ուղղակի այսօրվա ժովորդի քաղաքացիական մակարդակը դա թույլ չի տալիս իրականցնել.
2. Ապեր ընկել եմ ինչ որ անկապ փիլիսոփայությունների հետևից: Կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս կոնկրետ պատասխանի:
Ինչ ա անելու էտ նոր ընդիմությունը, ինչ հարցա լուծելու: Դու էտ ասա որ տեսենք վաբշե կարիք կա նոր ընդիոմթյան: Թարս ենք գալիս էլի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1. Այո որոշ հարցերի լուոծումներ պատասխան ստացել են և իրականացվում եմ: Հարցեր կան որ ձևակերպաված և պատասխանել կա ուղղակի այսօրվա ժովորդի քաղաքացիական մակարդակը դա թույլ չի տալիս իրականցնել.
> 2. Ապեր ընկել եմ ինչ որ անկապ փիլիսոփայությունների հետևից: Կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս կոնկրետ պատասխանի:
> Ինչ ա անելու էտ նոր ընդիմությունը, ինչ հարցա լուծելու: Դու էտ ասա որ տեսենք վաբշե կարիք կա նոր ընդիոմթյան: Թարս ենք գալիս էլի...


Rammer, նվաստիս բացատրիր, թե ինչ ասել է՝ «հարցերի լուծումներ պատասխան ստացել են», հարցերը պատասխանվե՞լ են, թե՞ խնդիրները լուծվել են։ Եթե ժողովդրի քաղաքացիական *գիտակցության*  մակարդակը բարձր լիներ, ապա էլ ի՞նչ անելիք պիտի ունենար ընդդիմությունը։
Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցիդ, ապա ինձ թվում է, ավելի շուտ ուզում էիր հարցնել՝ «ո՞նց ա անելու»։ Հակառակ դեպքում նման է, որ դու խնդիրներ չես տեսնում։ Իսկ թե «ո՞նց ա անելու», ապա պատասխանը մեկն է՝ ժողովդրի միջոցով։ Բայց ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ՀԱԿ–ը «արեց»։ Իմ կարծիքով ՀԱԿ–ը առհասարակ ժողովդրի հետ կապ չուներ։ Իրականում ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ–ի համար գործիք էր իշխանության հասնելու համար, և ոչ թե հակառակը, ինչպես Լևոնն էր պնդում։ Պարզ արտահայտում եմ զգացածս որպես ժողովդրի մասնիկ։

Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց էս թեմայի պուպուլուսով ՀԱԿ–ը արդեն 10։2 խոշոր հաշվով պարտվում է որպես ընդդիմություն։

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց էս թեմայի պուպուլուսով ՀԱԿ–ը արդեն 10։2 խոշոր հաշվով պարտվում է որպես ընդդիմություն։


Չէ, Վիշապ ձյա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի պարտվում: Պարզապես «քաղաքական հիստերիան» էս պահին լայն արմատներ է գցել: Բայց ցանկացած հիստերիա իր բնական ավարտն ունենում է  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, Վիշապ ձյա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի պարտվում: Պարզապես «քաղաքական հիստերիան» էս պահին լայն արմատներ է գցել: Բայց ցանկացած հիստերիա իր բնական ավարտն ունենում է


Չեմ ջոկում, թե որտեղ ես դու հիսթերիա տեսնում այն էլ քաղաքական։ Ես օրինակ ապատիա եմ տեսնում, մեկ էլ մաստուրբացիայի մոլի ձևեր, որ արդեն խասյաթ են դարձել :Tongue:

----------

davidus (26.01.2010), Տրիբուն (26.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ ջոկում, թե որտեղ ես դու հիսթերիա տեսնում այն էլ քաղաքական։ Ես օրինակ ապատիա եմ տեսնում, մեկ էլ մաստուրբացիայի մոլի ձևեր, որ արդեն խասյաթ են դարձել


Տեսնում եմ, օրինակ, քո գրառումներում, քո հրճվանքում (հուշեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը եթե իսկապես պարտվի, էդ ահավոր վատ կլինի նաև հենց քո համար):
Իսկ ընդհանրապես նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու ռեսուրս չեմ տեսնում, հասարակ պատճառով. հաստատակամ մարդիկ, գաղափարական մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ում են էսօր: ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս են ամեն տեսակի արկածախնդիրներն ու քաղաքականությունը լուրջ չհասկացողները: Սրանք կարող են կարճաժամկետ ինչ-որ ակցիա-մակցիաների խմբավորումներ ստեղծել, հետո «բում» ու տրաքել: ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում գոյատևելու ու գործելու ունակ ուժ ա: Իսկ ո՞վ են հակառակ խոսողները: Իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Խզմալյա՞նը, որը հրաշալի քաղաքացի ա, բայց քաղաքականությունից էնքան ա հասկանում, ինչքան ես կենսաբանությունից: Թե՞ դու, որ արագ ու հապշտապ գործողություններից բացի ոչինչ ունակ չես տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, նվաստիս բացատրիր, թե ինչ ասել է՝ «հարցերի լուծումներ պատասխան ստացել են», հարցերը պատասխանվե՞լ են, թե՞ խնդիրները լուծվել են։ Եթե ժողովդրի քաղաքացիական *գիտակցության*  մակարդակը բարձր լիներ, ապա էլ ի՞նչ անելիք պիտի ունենար ընդդիմությունը։
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցիդ, ապա ինձ թվում է, ավելի շուտ ուզում էիր հարցնել՝ «ո՞նց ա անելու»։ Հակառակ դեպքում նման է, որ դու խնդիրներ չես տեսնում։ Իսկ թե «ո՞նց ա անելու», ապա պատասխանը մեկն է՝ ժողովդրի միջոցով։ Բայց ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ՀԱԿ–ը «արեց»։ Իմ կարծիքով ՀԱԿ–ը առհասարակ ժողովդրի հետ կապ չուներ։ Իրականում ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ–ի համար գործիք էր իշխանության հասնելու համար, և ոչ թե հակառակը, ինչպես Լևոնն էր պնդում։ Պարզ արտահայտում եմ զգացածս որպես ժողովդրի մասնիկ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց էս թեմայի պուպուլուսով ՀԱԿ–ը արդեն 10։2 խոշոր հաշվով պարտվում է որպես ընդդիմություն։


Դու ուղակի խուսափում ես պատասխանից:
Թեման ես չեմ բացել, քանի որ ինձ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանը ես ունեմ`լավ թե վատ, լուծման ընթացքի մեջ թե ոչ...Բայց հարցրերը հենց ՀԱԿ -ի կողմից ձևակերպված են հստակ: Այդ հարցերի լուծումները ՀԱԿ-ից լավ լուծող չկա , դաժե թեթև այլ տարբերակներ առաջարկող չկա:
Հիմա դու թեմա ես բացել որ նոր ընդիմութայն կարիք կա թե ոչ? Ես էլ հարց եմ տալիս ապեր էտ ընդիմությունը ինչ աանելու...Որ հարցս ավելի պարզ լինի օրինակ բերեմ: Օրինակ դաշնակցությունը հայտարարեց որ ինքը ընդիմություն է դառնում կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական հարցը բարձրացնելով: ինչ հարցա լուծելու քո  ընդիմությունը: Իշխանափոխությունը հարցը դրված է և այդ հարցը լուծվում է...
Քո ասածը "Ժողովրդի միջոցով" մոտավորապես հետևյլան է: Ես գիտեմ որ տապռով կարամ ծառ կտրեմ, մարդ սպանեմ, ոսկոր ջարդեմ և այլն: Բայց թե դու կոնկրետ ինչի համար ես ուզում էտ տապոռը չես ասում: Ես ասում եմ որ տապոռով արդեն ծառ կտրում են, ոսկոր ջարդում են, դու էլ ինչի համար ես տապոռ ուզում: Դու օրինակ կարաս ասես որ ծառը լավ չեն կտրում: Բայց էտ ժամանակ ավելի լավ կտրելու ձև ցույց տաս ապեր: Խզմալյանի ասած մենք ազատագրական պայքար ենք ծավալելու դա նույն ա որ ասի ես այնքան կուզենի բուրգի գագաթին խաշ ուտել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տեսնում եմ, օրինակ, քո գրառումներում, քո հրճվանքում (հուշեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը եթե իսկապես պարտվի, էդ ահավոր վատ կլինի նաև հենց քո համար):
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու ռեսուրս չեմ տեսնում, հասարակ պատճառով. հաստատակամ մարդիկ, գաղափարական մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ում են էսօր: ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս են ամեն տեսակի արկածախնդիրներն ու քաղաքականությունը լուրջ չհասկացողները: Սրանք կարող են կարճաժամկետ ինչ-որ ակցիա-մակցիաների խմբավորումներ ստեղծել, հետո «բում» ու տրաքել: ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում գոյատևելու ու գործելու ունակ ուժ ա: Իսկ ո՞վ են հակառակ խոսողները: Իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Խզմալյա՞նը, որը հրաշալի քաղաքացի ա, բայց քաղաքականությունից էնքան ա հասկանում, ինչքան ես կենսաբանությունից: Թե՞ դու, որ արագ ու հապշտապ գործողություններից բացի ոչինչ ունակ չես տեսնել


Չուկ, չեղավ արդեն։ Ես հրճվելու առիթ բացարձակապես չունեմ, ուստի դու ինձ վիրավորում ես, կամ առնվազն շիզոֆրենիկի տեղ ես դնում։ Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը, քեզ հուշեմ, վաղուց պարտվել է։ Ու ինձ համար հիմա ճիշտ է ահավոր վատ չի դրանից, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդքան էլ լավ չի, չնայած ես վաղուց կասկածում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ–ը հանկարծ ու հաղթեր, արդյո՞ք դրանից ինձ համար լավ կլիներ։ Մի խոսքով թարկել եմ մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվելը։ Էն մնացած գրածդ արդեն 1000 անգամ կարդացել եմ, անգիր գիտեմ, որ ՀԱԿ–ը պուպուշ ա, ֆլան–ֆստան։ Իմիջայլոց Լևոնից ես մի բան եմ զուբրիտ արել, ու չի անցնում դա ինձ մոտ՝ իրերը կոչել իրենց անուններով։ Դու ինչքան ուզում ես լավ բաներ գրի ՀԱԿ–ի մասին, դրանից ՀԱԿ–ի կզած վիճակը չի դզվելու։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու ուղակի խուսափում ես պատասխանից:
> Թեման ես չեմ բացել, քանի որ ինձ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանը ես ունեմ`լավ թե վատ, լուծման ընթացքի մեջ թե ոչ...Բայց հարցրերը հենց ՀԱԿ -ի կողմից ձևակերպված են հստակ: Այդ հարցերի լուծումները ՀԱԿ-ից լավ լուծող չկա , դաժե թեթև այլ տարբերակներ առաջարկող չկա:
> Հիմա դու թեմա ես բացել որ նոր ընդիմութայն կարիք կա թե ոչ? Ես էլ հարց եմ տալիս ապեր էտ ընդիմությունը ինչ աանելու...Որ հարցս ավելի պարզ լինի օրինակ բերեմ: Օրինակ դաշնակցությունը հայտարարեց որ ինքը ընդիմություն է դառնում կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական հարցը բարձրացնելով: ինչ հարցա լուծելու քո  ընդիմությունը: Իշխանափոխությունը հարցը դրված է և այդ հարցը լուծվում է...
> Քո ասածը "Ժողովրդի միջոցով" մոտավորապես հետևյլան է: Ես գիտեմ որ տապռով կարամ ծառ կտրեմ, մարդ սպանեմ, ոսկոր ջարդեմ և այլն: Բայց թե դու կոնկրետ ինչի համար ես ուզում էտ տապոռը չես ասում: Ես ասում եմ որ տապոռով արդեն ծառ կտրում են, ոսկոր ջարդում են, դու էլ ինչի համար ես տապոռ ուզում: Դու օրինակ կարաս ասես որ ծառը լավ չեն կտրում: Բայց էտ ժամանակ ավելի լավ կտրելու ձև ցույց տաս ապեր: Խզմալյանի ասած մենք ազատագրական պայքար ենք ծավալելու դա նույն ա որ ասի ես այնքան կուզենի բուրգի գագաթին խաշ ուտել...


Ապեր, էլ ավել պարզ ո՞նց ասեմ։ Նոր ընդդիմությունը պիտի իրականում անի էն, ինչի շուրջ որ ՀԱԿ–ը քամի էր անում։ Ու որպեսզի դա կարողանա անել, պիտի ոչ թե կուտ տա ժողովդրին, որ հեսա–հեսա, հաղթելու ենք, բան չի մնացել, մենք գալու ենք, պուպուշ ենք լինելու, ֆլան ֆստան, այլ ներկայացնի իրատեսական ծրագիր ու իրատեսական ճանապարհ, լինի դա տապոռով, թե առանց տապոռի։ Ու նաև էս ժողովդրի մեջ կարողանա հավատ արթնացնել, որ բացի ոմանց իշխանության ձգտումներից կան նաև այլ նպատակներ։

----------


## REAL_ist

Նոր ուժեր միշտ էլ անհրաժեշտ են: Բազմակարծությունը կօգնի թե ներկայիս ընդդիմությանը, թե իշխանություններին և կնպաստի "դեմոկրատիայի" զարգացմանը Հայաստանում: Սակայն ես առայժմ նման ներուժ չեմ տեսնում: Ամեն դեպքում նոր դեմքերի ի հայտ գալը պետքա անակնկալ լինի և ներուժի մասին հնարավորա հայտնվելուց հետո իմանանք :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, չեղավ արդեն։ Ես հրճվելու առիթ բացարձակապես չունեմ, ուստի դու ինձ վիրավորում ես, կամ առնվազն շիզոֆրենիկի տեղ ես դնում։ Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը, քեզ հուշեմ, վաղուց պարտվել է։ Ու ինձ համար հիմա ճիշտ է ահավոր վատ չի դրանից, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդքան էլ լավ չի, չնայած ես վաղուց կասկածում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ–ը հանկարծ ու հաղթեր, արդյո՞ք դրանից ինձ համար լավ կլիներ։ Մի խոսքով թարկել եմ մաստուրբացիայով զբաղվելը։ Էն մնացած գրածդ արդեն 1000 անգամ կարդացել եմ, անգիր գիտեմ, որ ՀԱԿ–ը պուպուշ ա, ֆլան–ֆստան։ Իմիջայլոց Լևոնից ես մի բան եմ զուբրիտ արել, ու չի անցնում դա ինձ մոտ՝ իրերը կոչել իրենց անուններով։ Դու ինչքան ուզում ես լավ բաներ գրի ՀԱԿ–ի մասին, դրանից ՀԱԿ–ի կզած վիճակը չի դզվելու։


Արի սկսենք սկզբից.
1. Ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պուպուշ ա, ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն անսխալական ա, այլ ասում եմ, որ ինքը բավական հաջող իր գործն արել ու անում է, շարունակում է անել:
2. Եթե ստեղծվի ուժ, որը կարողանա ՀԱԿ-ին ռեալ այլընտրանք լինել ու մեզ ավելի արագ ու վստահելի տանի հաղթանակի, կլինեմ այդ ուժի կողքում: Հիմա իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելու մասին. վստահ չեմ, որ դու էլ կլինես: Չէ, քո անկեղծությանը չեմ կասկածում: Բայց այ ենթադրում եմ, որ սկզբից ոգևորված կմիանաս, հետո մի բանը մի քիչ քո սպասածով չի գնա, կամ դանդաղ կլինի, ու էլի ապատիայի մեջ կընկնես:
3. Քաղաքական որևէ շարժում խոսելով չի ստեղծվում, այլ գործով, ակտիվությամբ: Ցավոք նման գործ կամ գործի կամք չեմ տեսել որևէ «երրորդ ուժի» կամ երրորդ անձի կողմից, բացի... բացի-ի մասին կասեմ հաջորդ կետում: Իսկ ինչ են անում մյուսները, այդ թվում՝ դու: Խոսում են: Անվերջ խոսում: Հիշեցնեմ, երկու օր առաջ ես տեղեկացրի մի խմբի մասին, ով պետք է փորձի նախաձեռնողականությունն իր ձեռքը վերցնել: Նոր ընդդիմության մասին իրապես երազողը կփորձեր գալ ու մասնակցել այդ ուժի քայլերին, իր առաջարկներով ու իր ռեալ օգնությամբ հանդես գալ, այլ ոչ թե ապատիկ ու «հիստերիկ» թեմա բացել (գնահատականների համար ներողություն, դրանք տալիս եմ ելնելով «ամեն ինչը պետք է իրենց անունով կոչել» սկզբունքից, իսկ ես այդպես եմ գնահատում այսօրինակ հոդվածներն ու թեմաները, որոնք չունեն որևէ կոնստրուկտիվ միտք, գաղափար, նպատակ, այլ ընդամենը ապատիկ ու «հիստերիկ» բնույթի են):
4. Խզմալյանին, ինչպես ասացի, շատ եմ հարգում, այս թեմայում էլ իր անունը շոշափվեց: Հարգելուս պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ ի տարբերություն բազում այլ խոսողների փորձում է նաև գործ անել, առանձին շարժումներ ստեղծել, մասնավորապես Սարդարապատը: Սակայն նույն Խզմալյանը ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրելուց առաջ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր ռեսուրսները չկարողացավ օգտագործել, թող մտածի, թե իր ստեղծած «շարժումը», որը միայն չակերտի մեջ կարելի է գրել իր փոքրաքանակության պատճառով, ի՞նչ է կարողանում անել, երբևէ կարողացե՞լ է 50-ից ավելի մարդ հավաքել: Ես հանրահավաքների ու երթերի ժամանակ հաճախ եմ տեսնում նույն Խզմալյանին, Ժիրայրին, ովքեր մանթրաշ հայացքով են նայում ՀԱԿ-ի հավաքած ժողովրդին, ափսոսալով, որ իրենք առանձին այդքանը չեն կարողանում անել: Սա ասում եմ, հասկացնելու համար, որ նույն Խզմալյանը այնքան քաղաքականությունից չի հասկանում, որ կարողանա շարժում ստեղծել ու եթե դիմացինին քննադատում է, թող իրեն էլ քննադատի: Ի դեպ, չնայած այդ քննադատությանը նույն Խզմալյանը շարունակում է մնալ ՀԱԿ շարքերում ու սա նաև ՀԱԿ ձեռքբերումներից մեկն է, որ իր շարքերի մեջի մարդը կարող է իրեն սուր քննադատության ենթարկել:
5. Նման խոսակցությունները, ցավոք, լինելու են անընդհատ, նաև իրողություն է, որ շատերը հիասթափվում են ՀԱԿ-ից: Սակայն այդ ամենը ժամանակավոր բնույթի ու նորմալ են: Էնպես որ իրականում կարելի է ուշադրություն չդարձնել այս «հիստերիային», բայց անձամբ ես կուզեի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը դրան չափազանց մեծ ուշադրություն դարձներ, համապատասխան հետևություններով:

Ցավոք թե բարեբախտաբար, ՀԱԿ-ը հայ քաղաքական դաշտում շարունակում է մնալ գերիշխող դերում ու նահանջելու նշան ցույց չի տալիս:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, էլ ավել պարզ ո՞նց ասեմ։ Նոր ընդդիմությունը պիտի իրականում անի էն, ինչի շուրջ որ ՀԱԿ–ը քամի էր անում։ Ու որպեսզի դա կարողանա անել, պիտի ոչ թե կուտ տա ժողովդրին, որ հեսա–հեսա, հաղթելու ենք, բան չի մնացել, մենք գալու ենք, պուպուշ ենք լինելու, ֆլան ֆստան, այլ ներկայացնի իրատեսական ծրագիր ու իրատեսական ճանապարհ, լինի դա տապոռով, թե առանց տապոռի։ Ու նաև էս ժողովդրի մեջ կարողանա հավատ արթնացնել, որ բացի ոմանց իշխանության ձգտումներից կան նաև այլ նպատակներ։



Աաաա...ապեր պլոտնի նստել ես կռուտիտ վրա  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Այդ առեղծվածային "էն" -ի տակ ինչ է թաքնված իմ բարեկամ? Իշխանափոխություն? Մենակ չասես էլի Շառպ ձանձան: Եթե էլի ասես, կգնամ էտ թեման կգտնեմ, ու ընդեղ հոգիտ կուտեմ  :LOL: 
Իսկ ժողովդրի այն մասը, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ էր ու հիմա չի, իրականում հիմա լիցքավորման ա նստել...Մարտի մեկին պռծավ գնաց էլի զարիադկեն: Հիմա ժամանակ պետք: Պետք ա այդ մարդկանց հույս տալ, լիցքավորել...

----------


## REAL_ist

Rammer, ՀԱԿ-ը որպես ընդդիմություն սպառիչ կերպով ներկայացնումա՞ ժողովրդի շահերը ու օգտագործումա բոլո՞ր միջոցները: 

Ինչ որ չի անում ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանափոխության, ժողովրդի գիտակցության բարձրացման և շահերի պաշտպանության համար կարա իրականացնի նոր ընդդիմությունը: Բոլոր ընդդիմությունների խնդիրները պետքա նույն շրջանակներում լինեն, ինչ որ չի գոհացնում ժողովրդին, ինչ վատա դրա լավացումը ընդդիմության խնդիրնա միշտ, տարբերվողը խնդիրը լուծելու միջոցներն են:

----------

davidus (26.01.2010), Տրիբուն (26.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արի սկսենք սկզբից.
> 1. Ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պուպուշ ա, ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն անսխալական ա, այլ ասում եմ, որ ինքը բավական հաջող իր գործն արել ու անում է, շարունակում է անել:


Ի՞նչ հաջողության մասին է խոսքը։ Տեսնես կուրացե՞լ եմ։



> 2. Եթե ստեղծվի ուժ, որը կարողանա ՀԱԿ-ին ռեալ այլընտրանք լինել ու մեզ ավելի արագ ու վստահելի տանի հաղթանակի, կլինեմ այդ ուժի կողքում: Հիմա իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելու մասին. վստահ չեմ, որ դու էլ կլինես: Չէ, քո անկեղծությանը չեմ կասկածում: Բայց այ ենթադրում եմ, որ սկզբից ոգևորված կմիանաս, հետո մի բանը մի քիչ քո սպասածով չի գնա, կամ դանդաղ կլինի, ու էլի ապատիայի մեջ կընկնես:


Բնականաբար ապատիայի մեջ կընկնեմ ապեր, բա ես որպես ժողովդրի մի մասնիկ առաջընթաց եմ ուզում տեսնել, ի՞նչն է իմ մեղքը։



> 3. Քաղաքական որևէ շարժում խոսելով չի ստեղծվում, այլ գործով, ակտիվությամբ: Ցավոք նման գործ կամ գործի կամք չեմ տեսել որևէ «երրորդ ուժի» կամ երրորդ անձի կողմից, բացի... բացի-ի մասին կասեմ հաջորդ կետում: Իսկ ինչ են անում մյուսները, այդ թվում՝ դու: Խոսում են: Անվերջ խոսում:


Սնաչալօ բիլօ սլօվօ։ Լևոնն էլ սկզբից սկսեց խոսքով, շարունակեց խոսքով, վերջացրեց խոսքով։ Հիմա դու էլ ես խոսում, ես էլ։



> Հիշեցնեմ, երկու օր առաջ ես տեղեկացրի մի խմբի մասին, ով պետք է փորձի նախաձեռնողականությունն իր ձեռքը վերցնել: Նոր ընդդիմության մասին իրապես երազողը կփորձեր գալ ու մասնակցել այդ ուժի քայլերին, իր առաջարկներով ու իր ռեալ օգնությամբ հանդես գալ, այլ ոչ թե ապատիկ ու «հիստերիկ» թեմա բացել (գնահատականների համար ներողություն, դրանք տալիս եմ ելնելով «ամեն ինչը պետք է իրենց անունով կոչել» սկզբունքից, իսկ ես այդպես եմ գնահատում այսօրինակ հոդվածներն ու թեմաները, որոնք չունեն որևէ կոնստրուկտիվ միտք, գաղափար, նպատակ, այլ ընդամենը ապատիկ ու «հիստերիկ» բնույթի են):


Ապեր, ես քաղաքականությամբ չեմ զբաղվում, ես զբաղմունք ունեմ։ Քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվում է քաղաքական ուժը, իսկ էնտուզիաստ երիտասարդներն էլ շատ շատ ցույցեր անեն։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը քաղաքական ուժին սատարում է, ու ժողովուրդը տնից դուրս է գալիս էն դեպքում, երբ բանը բանից անցնում է, ու ժողովուրդը գիտի թե ինչի համար է տնից դուրս գալիս։ Մեռա էս մի բանը ասելով, որ թարկեք ժողովդրին մեղադրել էն բանի համար, որ քաղաքակնությամբ չի զբաղվում։ Իսկ հիմա Լևոնին նախագահ սարքելու համար ժողովուրդը տնից դուրս չի գալիս, Նիկոլին պատգամավոր դարձնելու համար տնից դուրս չի գալիս որովհետև ժողովուրդը էլ չի հավատում սրանց լոլոներին, որովհետև իսկապես լոլոներ են։



> 4. Խզմալյանին, ինչպես ասացի, շատ եմ հարգում, այս թեմայում էլ իր անունը շոշափվեց: Հարգելուս պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ ի տարբերություն բազում այլ խոսողների փորձում է նաև գործ անել, առանձին շարժումներ ստեղծել, մասնավորապես Սարդարապատը: Սակայն նույն Խզմալյանը ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրելուց առաջ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր ռեսուրսները չկարողացավ օգտագործել, թող մտածի, թե իր ստեղծած «շարժումը», որը միայն չակերտի մեջ կարելի է գրել իր փոքրաքանակության պատճառով, ի՞նչ է կարողանում անել, երբևէ կարողացե՞լ է 50-ից ավելի մարդ հավաքել: Ես հանրահավաքների ու երթերի ժամանակ հաճախ եմ տեսնում նույն Խզմալյանին, Ժիրայրին, ովքեր մանթրաշ հայացքով են նայում ՀԱԿ-ի հավաքած ժողովրդին, ափսոսալով, որ իրենք առանձին այդքանը չեն կարողանում անել: Սա ասում եմ, հասկացնելու համար, որ նույն Խզմալյանը այնքան քաղաքականությունից չի հասկանում, որ կարողանա շարժում ստեղծել ու եթե դիմացինին քննադատում է, թող իրեն էլ քննադատի: Ի դեպ, չնայած այդ քննադատությանը նույն Խզմալյանը շարունակում է մնալ ՀԱԿ շարքերում ու սա նաև ՀԱԿ ձեռքբերումներից մեկն է, որ իր շարքերի մեջի մարդը կարող է իրեն սուր քննադատության ենթարկել:


Փաստորեն ժողովուրդ հավաքելը արդեն գործ է հա՞։ Նախ պիտի իմանաս թե ինչի համար ես հավաքում, էդ ժողովուրդն էլ իմանա, թե ինչի համար է հավաքվում։ Սույն պատճառով հավաքվող ժողովուրրդը ամենասկզբից մի քանի տասնյակ հազար էր, իսկ հիմա մի երկու հազարի որ հասնի, լավ է։ Հետո՞։



> 5. Նման խոսակցությունները, ցավոք, լինելու են անընդհատ, նաև իրողություն է, որ շատերը հիասթափվում են ՀԱԿ-ից: Սակայն այդ ամենը ժամանակավոր բնույթի ու նորմալ են: Էնպես որ իրականում կարելի է ուշադրություն չդարձնել այս «հիստերիային», բայց անձամբ ես կուզեի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը դրան չափազանց մեծ ուշադրություն դարձներ, համապատասխան հետևություններով:
> 
> Ցավոք թե բարեբախտաբար, ՀԱԿ-ը հայ քաղաքական դաշտում շարունակում է մնալ գերիշխող դերում ու նահանջելու նշան ցույց չի տալիս:


Ապեր, ՀԱԿ–ը ժողովդրի տրամադրություններին ուշադրություն դարձնելու համար մեծ փորձ ունի, էլ ու՞ր։ Ու լավ է, որ էսքան ճանապարհից հետո ՀԱԿ–ում առողջ մտքեր են ոմանց մոտ առաջանում, ու հենց դա էլ ինձ մոտ սույն թեման բացելու ցանկություն առաջացրեց։ Ու ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ թարմ ուժերի առաջացմանը, ի տարբերություն ոմանց, որ կա Լևոն պապին ա, չկա՝ էլի ինքն ա։ Անցավ էդ էդապը, մի վախտ մարդ համոզվեց, որ Լևոնը քամի էր անում, թեման էլ վերջին օրերի հույս «Այնթափցի Եղիազար»  գործարքն էր, որը չկայացավ։ Գործիքն էլ իրականում ոչ թե Լևոնն էր, այլ՝ հարիֆ ժողովուրդը։ Էլ ի՞նչ։

----------

davidus (26.01.2010), REAL_ist (26.01.2010), Տրիբուն (26.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աաաա...ապեր պլոտնի նստել ես կռուտիտ վրա 
> Այդ առեղծվածային "էն" -ի տակ ինչ է թաքնված իմ բարեկամ? Իշխանափոխություն? Մենակ չասես էլի Շառպ ձանձան: Եթե էլի ասես, կգնամ էտ թեման կգտնեմ, ու ընդեղ հոգիտ կուտեմ 
> Իսկ ժողովդրի այն մասը, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ էր ու հիմա չի, իրականում հիմա լիցքավորման ա նստել...Մարտի մեկին պռծավ գնաց էլի զարիադկեն: Հիմա ժամանակ պետք: *Պետք ա այդ մարդկանց հույս տալ, լիցքավորել...*


Ապեր, կռուտիտներով լցված ահագին լեկցիաներ ես կարդացել, մինչև հիմա չես կարողանում կռուտիտը ճշմարտությունից տարբերել։ «Շառպ ձանձան» ո՞վ ա։ Իսկ էսքան ժամանակ ՀԱԿ–ը ինչով էր զբաղված, լիցքավորելո՞վ, թե՞ լիցքաթափելով։ Ինձ թվում է ՀԱԿ–ը զարյադկի ստանոկ էր դարձել՝ լիցքավորել, գին առաջարկել, լիցքաթափել։ Նորմալ գին տվող չեղավ։

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ձյա, իմ համեստ կարծիքով քո վերլուծությունները չափազանց մակերեսային են՝ քո ապատիայի մեջ լինելու պատճառով:
ՀԱԿ-ի գլխավոր հաջողությունը կձևակերպեմ շատ կարճ. ինքը կա:
Ու սա շատ մեծ հաջողություն է մի ուժի համար, որին ոչնչացնելու համար էնքան ռեսուրս ա կիրառվել, որ էլ ասելու չի:
Բարեբախտաբար սա միակ հաջողությունը չի:
Լևոնը միակը չի:  Դու ես եղել են մարդը, որ պապիով ես պայմանավորել, դրա համար ես էդ մեղադրանքը հնչեցնում: Առողջ բանականությամբ մարդիկ իրենց առաջ գլոբալ խնդիրներ են դրել, շարժվում են կշռադատված, գաղափարական են ու սկզբունքային: Մի խառնիր մեզ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին, - ասել է իմաստուն մարդը: Մենք անձով չենք պայմանավորել, մենք արագ ու հեշտ մի քայլով հաղթանակի սին հույսով չենք ապրել, որ քո նման ապատիայի մեջ ընկնեինք:

Խոսքը գործ ա ծնում, եթե խոսողը գործ անող ա: Եթե խոսողը անիմաստ խոսող ա, գործ չի ծնվում. ապացույց. հասարակության զգալի հատված իբր նոր ուժ են սպասում, իսկ այդ ուժը չկա: Ինչու՞, որովհետև իրենք դատարկ խոսողների մեծ բանակն են: Ռեալիստը ճիշտ ա ասում, ՀԱԿ-ը չի ներկայացնում հասարակության բոլոր շերտերի շահերը, մասնավորապես, ներկայումս, չի ներկայացնում դատարկախոսների բանակի շահերը:

Իսկ որ ասում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը պիտի փոխվի, նաև քեզ նկատի ունեմ, որ վերջապես հասկանաս(ք) որ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու, քանի դեռ նախաձեռնությունը քո ձեռը չես վերցրել: Երկիրն էն վիճակում չի, որ քո ու քո նմանների իրենց գործով զբաղվելու պայմաններում գլոբալ փոփոխություններ լինեն: Էն վիճակին ենք, որ ամեն մեկս պիտի լինենք մեկը անողներից: Պիտի Նիկոլի նման լինենք: Չլինենք, ոչ մի ուժի չփորձվես մեղադրել, որտև էդ ուժին ռեսուրս ա պետք փոփոխության հասնելու համար, իսկ ռեսուրսը՝ դու, հրաժարվում ես այդպիսին լինելու: Ուրեմն վայլելիր ընտրությունդ: Որտև դա քո քաղաքացիական ընտրությունն է. լինել հանդիսատես:

Իսկ նոր ընդդիմություն... հմմմ... հա, կարիք կա: Մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե լինի: Բայց չի լինի: Անող չեք: Խոսող եք: 
(Դու-ն դու չես, այլ քո տիպի մարդկանց հավաքական կերպարը):

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստը ճիշտ ա ասում, ՀԱԿ-ը չի ներկայացնում հասարակության բոլոր շերտերի շահերը, մասնավորապես, ներկայումս, չի ներկայացնում դատարկախոսների բանակի շահերը:


 Չուկ ջան, քո սկզբունքային ու գաղափարական գրառումներով խնդրում եմ մի աղավաղի իմ խոսքերը: Մի անգամ էլ ուշադիր կարդա, որ հասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը:

Դու, կներես, բայց ուղղակի մնացել ես քաղաքականության տակ: Քաղաքական ուժի անզորությունը բերումա նրան, որ քաղաքական ուժը մեղադրումա ժողովրդին քաղաքականությամբ չզբաղվելու մեջ ու իր չարած գործերը չանելու մեջ: Սա ուղղակի թուլության նշանա ու մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցումա պարտվելու փաստը:

----------

davidus (26.01.2010), Gayl (26.01.2010), terev (26.01.2010), Բիձա (10.02.2010), Վիշապ (26.01.2010), Տրիբուն (26.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, իմ համեստ կարծիքով քո վերլուծությունները չափազանց մակերեսային են՝ քո ապատիայի մեջ լինելու պատճառով:
> ՀԱԿ-ի գլխավոր հաջողությունը կձևակերպեմ շատ կարճ. ինքը կա:


Չուկ, Աստված նույնպես կա, էս գիտեի՞ր։ Ու Աստծո գոյության հույսով ու մխիթարանքով էլ շատ մարդիկ ապրում են ու ինքնասպան չեն լինում։ Հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը փաստորեն փորձում է Աստծո տեղը գրավել։ Գոնե ՀԱԿ–ի փառաբանման տաճար լիներ, գնայինք մոմ վառեինք, հանգստանայինք։



> Ու սա շատ մեծ հաջողություն է մի ուժի համար, որին ոչնչացնելու համար էնքան ռեսուրս ա կիրառվել, որ էլ ասելու չի:


Ապեր, ոչնչացնելը էլ ո՞նց է լինում, սաղ սաղ թաղել են ՀԱԿ–ին, դու ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարություններին մի նայի, հլը մի հատ սառը ջրով լվացվիր օյաղացիր, ու նոր մտածիր։ Էս իշխանությունները որ առանց շատ մարդ սպանելու ՀԱԿ–ին էս օրն են գցել, ապա սա իշխանությունների հաջողությունն է, էն էլ ինչ հաջողություն, Սերժի սաղ երազանքները կատարվել են։
Պոռոտախոսության ու դատարկախոսության մասին քո լեկցիաները անգիր գիտեմ, մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդը մատը մատին չի տալիս, մենակ դատարկախոսում է։ Թե ի՞նչ պիտի աներ… ՀԱԿ–ն ինչ է ասել, որ էս ժողովուրդը չի արել։ Յանի ՀԱԿ–ը պաշտոնապես ժողովդրից չի դժգոհում, դու ի՞նչ ես դժգոհում։ Էլ չշարունակեմ։ …

----------

My World My Space (26.01.2010), terev (26.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, քո սկզբունքային ու գաղափարական գրառումներով խնդրում եմ մի աղավաղի իմ խոսքերը: Մի անգամ էլ ուշադիր կարդա, որ հասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը:
> 
> Դու, կներես, բայց ուղղակի մնացել ես քաղաքականության տակ: Քաղաքական ուժի անզորությունը բերումա նրան, որ քաղաքական ուժը մեղադրումա ժողովրդին քաղաքականությամբ չզբաղվելու մեջ ու իր չարած գործերը չանելու մեջ: Սա ուղղակի թուլության նշանա ու մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցումա պարտվելու փաստը:


Բոլորովին չեմ աղավաղել քո խոսքերը, ավելին, քո ասածին լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
ՀԱԿ-ն իսկապես չի արտահայտում բոլոր շերտերի պահանջները ու այդպիսի շերտերը բազում են: Ես նշել եմ դրանցից միայն մեկը: Ու եթե հերքում ես այդպիսի շերտի գոյությունը, ապա ցավում եմ քո համար: Հիմա գանք քաղաքական ուժի անզորության մասին քո սին պնդումներին: Այստեղ ժողովրդին իր անգործության մեջ մեղադրել եմ ես: Ես քաղաքական ուժ չեմ: Ես քաղաքական ուժի հարող եմ: Այստեղից արդեն գալիս է քո գրառման անիմաստությունը. քաղաքական ուժի պարտությունը հիմնավորել մի խոսքով, որն ինքը չի ասել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, Աստված նույնպես կա, էս գիտեի՞ր։ Ու Աստծո գոյության հույսով ու մխիթարանքով էլ շատ մարդիկ ապրում են ու ինքնասպան չեն լինում։ Հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը փաստորեն փորձում է Աստծո տեղը գրավել։ Գոնե ՀԱԿ–ի փառաբանման տաճար լիներ, գնայինք մոմ վառեինք, հանգստանայինք։
> 
> Ապեր, ոչնչացնելը էլ ո՞նց է լինում, սաղ սաղ թաղել են ՀԱԿ–ին, դու ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարություններին մի նայի, հլը մի հատ սառը ջրով լվացվիր օյաղացիր, ու նոր մտածիր։ Էս իշխանությունները որ առանց շատ մարդ սպանելու ՀԱԿ–ին էս օրն են գցել, ապա սա իշխանությունների հաջողությունն է, էն էլ ինչ հաջողություն, Սերժի սաղ երազանքները կատարվել են։
> Պոռոտախոսության ու դատարկախոսության մասին քո լեկցիաները անգիր գիտեմ, մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդը մատը մատին չի տալիս, մենակ դատարկախոսում է։ Թե ի՞նչ պիտի աներ… ՀԱԿ–ն ինչ է ասել, որ էս ժողովուրդը չի արել։ Յանի ՀԱԿ–ը պաշտոնապես ժողովդրից չի դժգոհում, դու ի՞նչ ես դժգոհում։ Էլ չշարունակեմ։ …


Վիշապ ձյա, դատարկախոսության այս արենան թողնում եմ քեզ քանի դեռ չհասունանա պահը, երբ նոր ասելիք կունենամ: Այս պահին ինչ պիտի ասեի, ասել եմ:

Մնացածը, կրկնում եմ, այ ախպեր, դիցուք ՀԱԿ-ը պարտվել ա: Բա ակտիվացեք: Ու՞մ եք սպասում: Չասես որ դու ընդամենը քո գործն անող քաղաքացի ես: Միթե՞ որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ չկա, ով կարող ա ակտիվանա էդպիսի պահանջի դեպքում ու քեզ էլ ակտիվացնի: Համբերատար սպասում եմ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ու եթե հերքում ես այդպիսի շերտի գոյությունը, ապա ցավում եմ քո համար: Հիմա գանք քաղաքական ուժի անզորության մասին քո սին պնդումներին: Այստեղ ժողովրդին իր անգործության մեջ մեղադրել եմ ես: Ես քաղաքական ուժ չեմ: Ես քաղաքական ուժի հարող եմ: Այստեղից արդեն գալիս է քո գրառման անիմաստությունը. քաղաքական ուժի պարտությունը հիմնավորել մի խոսքով, որն ինքը չի ասել:


Չուկ ջան, ժամանակին նման փայլուն մտահանգումներ չէիր անում…Իմ գրառման մեջ արտահայտած միտքը առաջին անգամը չի, որ արտահայտում եմ ու ամեն անգամ հիմնավորումների սպառիչ ցանկը պարտավոր չեմ ներկայացնել: Այդ հիմնավորումները ու ապացույցները բազում են. *ամենամեծն ու ակնհայտը նախագահական ընտրությունների պարտություննա ու հատկապես փաստը, որ ներկա իշխանությունները լիովին մարսել են իրանց բոլոր արածները, իսկ ամենաթարմը Նիկոլի ընտրություններին գնացողների քանակը:* 

Ուրիշ հարց, որ նույնիսկ այդ պարտության դեպքում Հայաստանի համար շարժումը չափազանց օգտակար դերա խաղացել, արթնացնելով հազարավոր մարդկանց իրավագիտակցությունը:

Էջը պետքա փակել ու նոր էջ բացել: Ընդ որում նոր էջը կարող է նույն դեմքերի մասնակացությամբ բացվել: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ընդդիմության ղեկավարների նպատակը իշխանափոխությունն էր, որին չեն հասել, իսկ վեհ նպատակները կարող են լինել միայն շարքային պայքարողի մոտ: Ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու ասելու եմ. քաղաքականությունը կեղտա, իսկ դու ուզում ես մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի կեղտի մեջ տեսնել…




> Բա ակտիվացեք: Ու՞մ եք սպասում:


Իրական, իրատեսական հնարավորություան, միջոցի, որի համար արժե զոհողություններ անել:

----------

davidus (26.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսնում եմ, օրինակ, քո գրառումներում, քո հրճվանքում (հուշեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը եթե իսկապես պարտվի, էդ ահավոր վատ կլինի նաև հենց քո համար):
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու ռեսուրս չեմ տեսնում, հասարակ պատճառով. հաստատակամ մարդիկ, գաղափարական մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ում են էսօր: ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս են ամեն տեսակի արկածախնդիրներն ու քաղաքականությունը լուրջ չհասկացողները: Սրանք կարող են կարճաժամկետ ինչ-որ ակցիա-մակցիաների խմբավորումներ ստեղծել, հետո «բում» ու տրաքել: ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում գոյատևելու ու գործելու ունակ ուժ ա: Իսկ ո՞վ են հակառակ խոսողները: Իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Խզմալյա՞նը, որը հրաշալի քաղաքացի ա, բայց քաղաքականությունից էնքան ա հասկանում, ինչքան ես կենսաբանությունից: Թե՞ դու, որ արագ ու հապշտապ գործողություններից բացի ոչինչ ունակ չես տեսնել


Չուկ ջան, "ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինել միտքը", մոտավորապես նույն բանն ա, որ ասես "ՀՀԿ-ն միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ իշխանություն լինել" կամ "Սերժը միակ տղեն ա, որ կարող ա նախագահ լինել": Մոնոպոլիան ցանկացած դեպքում արատավոր երևույթ է: Երևի ՀԱԿ-ի պորբլեմներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ ընդդիմադիր դաշտում իրոք մրցակցություն չկա, այսինք բացի ՀԱԿ-ից ուրիշ ընդդիմություն գոյություն չունի (սութի, սարքովիներին չենք հաշվում, հա ?): Դրա համար էլ ՀԱԿ-ը թուլացել է ու հաճույք է ստանում, քանի որ հստակ գիտի, որ ասենք Տրբունը, ընտրություններին պիտի իրեն ձայն տա ուզած չուզած, քանի որ Տրիբունը ձայնը տալու է ընդդիմությանը, քանի որ ոչ մի դեպքում չի տալու իշխանություններին կամ սարքովի ընդդիմությանը: Վատագույն դեպքում ասենք Տրիբունը, կթքի ամեն ինչի վրա ու չի գնա ընտրություններին, բայց ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ ձայն չի տա: Արդյունքում, ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին լինելով ռեալ ընդդիմություն ռեալ ընդդիմադիր ոչ մի գործունեություն չի ծավալում: Լևոնն էլ մի անգամ լավ ասել ա, գնալու տեղ չունենք: 

Այնպես որ, չեմ խորանում. թե ինչ ենք հասկանում "նոր ընդդիմություն ասելով, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը լուրջ մրցակցի կարիք ունի: Թե չէ կլճանա այնպես ինչպես կոմունիստական կուսակցությունը: ՀԱԿ-ը փաստորեն էսօրվա ընդդիմադիր դաշտի սովետի ժամանակվա կոմունիստական կուսակցությունն ա դառել - եթե իրոք դեմ ես իշխանություններին, ՀԱԿ-ից բացի ուրիշ գնալու տեղ չունես: ՀԱԿ-ը մեզ մոնոպոլ գներ ա թելադրում, ժամանակի Արմենթելի նման, դրա համար էլ ՀԱԿ-ի մատուցած ծառայությունների որակը գնալով ընկնում է:

----------

REAL_ist (26.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, ՀԱԿ-ը որպես ընդդիմություն սպառիչ կերպով ներկայացնումա՞ ժողովրդի շահերը ու օգտագործումա բոլո՞ր միջոցները: 
> 
> Ինչ որ չի անում ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանափոխության, ժողովրդի գիտակցության բարձրացման և շահերի պաշտպանության համար կարա իրականացնի նոր ընդդիմությունը: Բոլոր ընդդիմությունների խնդիրները պետքա նույն շրջանակներում լինեն, ինչ որ չի գոհացնում ժողովրդին, ինչ վատա դրա լավացումը ընդդիմության խնդիրնա միշտ, տարբերվողը խնդիրը լուծելու միջոցներն են:


Ապեր այս պահին ավելի լավ ներկայացնող չկա ու չկա մեկը որ ասի էտ սպառիչը որն ա...Ես քեզ ասում եմ հարգելի Ռեալիստ դու ջմբռդուկի կարիք ունես? Դու չես հարցնի էտ ինչ ա անում, էտ իմ ինչին ա պետք...
Ապեր բազմակարծությունը շատ լավա, բայց չկա էտ բազմակարծությունը հասկանւոմ ես...Իսկ եթե հարցը հնչում կուզենիք որ բազմակարծություն լիներ, ենթատեքստով ապեր դա քաղաքական հումորի բաժնում էլի... 
Ես կոնկրետ հարցնում եմ թե ինչ ա անելու էտ նոր ուժը որ չի փակում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը, Վիշապը ինձ ասում ա ագռավն ունի երկու ոտ նամանավանդ ձախը...

----------


## Chuk

> Էջը պետքա փակել ու նոր էջ բացել: Ընդ որում նոր էջը կարող է նույն դեմքերի մասնակացությամբ բացվել: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ընդդիմության ղեկավարների նպատակը իշխանափոխությունն էր, որին չեն հասել, իսկ վեհ նպատակները կարող են լինել միայն շարքային պայքարողի մոտ: Ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու ասելու եմ. քաղաքականությունը կեղտա, իսկ դու ուզում ես մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի կեղտի մեջ տեսնել…


Ռեալիստ, թեմայում իմ կատարած առաջին իմ գրառման մեջ գրել եմ, որ ընդդիմության մեջ մտածողության փոփոխություն է պետք: Կարող եմ կրկնել: Ես էդպես եմ համարում ու էս իմաստով անշուշտ համաձայն եմ:

Ցանկացած նոր ընդդիմության գոյությունը կողջունեմ, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ն իսկապես չի արտահայտում բոլոր շերտերի հույզերը, մասնավորապես ազգայնականներինը, իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ իշխանության վրա գրոհ է պետք բոլոր կողմերից՝ հնարավորինս արագ փոփոխության հասնելու համար: Այլ հարց, որ իրատեսությունս չկորցնելով տեսնում եմ, որ ներկայումս նման ուժերի կազմավորումն *անհնար է*:

Իսկ էջը պետք չի փակել: Դա սխալ կլինի:
Պետք ա կարողանալ շարունակել սկսածը:
Այսօր ՀԱԿ-ը բավական ամրացել է իր դիրքերում, իր տարածքային կառույցներով, կուռ համահոխների շատ ամուր բանակով: Էս ամեն ինչը ջուրը գցել ու նորը սկսելը քաղաքական անհեռատեսություն ա:
Թե որն էր ընդդիմության ղեկավարների նպատակը, էական չի: Ես գիտեմ, որ և զուտ իշխանության եկողներ ուզող կային, գիտեմ նաև, որ կան գաղափարական մարտիկներ, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ Աշոտ Սարգսյանը, Արամ Մանուկյանը և այլն: Էս ուղղությամբ վեճ չծավալելու համար նախընտրեցի տալ երկու անուն, որոնք պիտի որ ոչ մեկի մոտ հակասություն չառաջացնեն: Բայց կրկնում եմ, դա չի կարևորը: Թող նրանց նպատակը լիներ իշխանության գալը, մեր նպատակը լիներ սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնում ու ուս-ուսի տայինք, իրար հետ գնայինք, ամեն մեկս մեր ուզածին հասնելով:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է իշխանությունների մարսելուն... արի ավելի ռեալ նայենք, իրանք մեր հաշվին են մարսում, անում են էն, ինչը էնքան էլ հեշտ չէր կանխատեսելը:
ՎԵրջին թարմ օրինակը երեկվա Սերժ-Ալիև հանդիպումն էր. ԵԽԽՎ-ում մի շարք որոշումներ  ընդունեցին այդ հանդիպման արդյունքներից ելնելով: Սա ահավոր ցավալի բան ա: Ու սրա դեմ պետք էր համընդհանուր ընդվզում, որը չեղավ: 

Շատերն են ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի կազմակերպեր:
Գուցե:
Չեմ ուզում վիճել, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ առկա ռեսուրսների պայմաններում ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ կարող էր, արել է:
Բայց էականն ուրիշ ա, էականն էն ա, որ մարդիկ ոտի չկանգնեցին: 
Ես ուղղակի հոգնել եմ ասելուց, որ ոտի կանգնողն առանց կազմակերպչի էլ կկանգներ: Ես հոգնել եմ ասել, որ եթե ոտի կանգնողներ լինեին, կազմակերպիչ կհայտնվեր: Ես հոգնել եմ ասել, որ բլեֆ ա, չկա պայքարի ոգի: Հոգնել եմ ասել, որ մարդկանց ակտիվության դեպքում ՀԱԿ քայլերը հիմիկվա քայլերից կտարբերվեին, որտև իրանց հիմիկվա քայլերը, որքան էլ որ իրենք էդ մասին չխոսեն, պայմանավորված է նաև առկա ակտիվությամբ, հոգնել եմ ասել, որ մենքէնպիսին ենք, որ մենակ գլոբալ ընտրություններին ենք կարողանում ակտիվանալ, մնացած ժամանակ մեծ-մեծ փրթող ու ոչինչ չանող ենք:

ՀԱԿ-ը պարտվել ա:
Դա ճիշտ ա:
Ուզած ճակատամարտի ժամանակ էլ պարտություն կարող է լինել, բայց եթե շարունակում ես, հաղթելու շանս ես ձեռք բերում:
Հաղթելու համար պիտի մարտի մեջ լինես, տվյալ դեպքում ակտիվ:
ՀԱԿ-ն էս պահին կարողանում ա ակտիվ պահի իրա հիմնական կորիզը ու լավ էլ ակտիվ ա պահում, անհրաժեշտ պահին գրոհի տանելու համար:
Ու՞ր են մյուս բոլորը, այդ բոլոր խոսողները: Չկա, ոչ մեկը չկա:
ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հետևություններ անի, միանշանակ: Ավելին, պիտի փոխվի էլ շատ հարցերում, իմ կարծիքով:
Բայց դա անօգուտ ա, քանի դեռ քաղաքացին չի փոխվել, ժողովուրդը չի փոխվել, չի դառել «1+»-ի կամ համանման այլ գաղափարի կրողը:

----------


## Rammer

> Այնպես որ, չեմ խորանում. թե ինչ ենք հասկանում "նոր ընդդիմություն ասելով, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը լուրջ մրցակցի կարիք ունի: Թե չէ կլճանա այնպես ինչպես կոմունիստական կուսակցությունը: ՀԱԿ-ը փաստորեն էսօրվա ընդդիմադիր դաշտի սովետի ժամանակվա կոմունիստական կուսակցությունն ա դառել - եթե իրոք դեմ ես իշխանություններին, ՀԱԿ-ից բացի ուրիշ գնալու տեղ չունես: ՀԱԿ-ը մեզ մոնոպոլ գներ ա թելադրում, ժամանակի Արմենթելի նման, դրա համար էլ ՀԱԿ-ի մատուցած ծառայությունների որակը գնալով ընկնում է:


Այնպես կուզենաի որ ՀԱԿ-ը մրցակից ունենար, այնպես կուզենաի որ Հայաստաում դեմոկրտիա լիներ, այնպես կուզենաի միլլինատեր լինել...Ապեր էս ա քո հիմավորումը նոր ուժի անհրաժեշտության?

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, "ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինել միտքը", մոտավորապես նույն բանն ա, որ ասես "ՀՀԿ-ն միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ իշխանություն լինել" կամ "Սերժը միակ տղեն ա, որ կարող ա նախագահ լինել":


Համաձայն եմ, ձյաձս:
Դե հիմա գրառումս նորից կարդա, ու փորձիր գտնել, թե որտեղ եմ ասել, որ «ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինել միտքը»:

Ասել եմ,* ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում գոյատևելու ու գործելու ունակ ուժ ա:*

Կարո՞ղ ես հակառակը պնդել, կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ որևէ այլ ուժի, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում կարող ա գոյատևի:
Կրկնում եմ, մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե էդպիսին լինի: Բայց չեմ նշմարում:
Հավատս չեմ կորցնում: Բայց ուզում եմ էդ մասին սին երազանքներ տեսնելուց բացի ռեալ գործ էլ տեսնել: Ուզում եմ կազմավորող տեսնել: Ուզում եմ մասնակցող տեսնել:
Չես պատկերացնի, թե ոնց են հոգնեցրել զուտ խոսակցությունները:
Շատ ավելի են հոգնեցրել, քան ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթանակի խոստումներն ու առայժմ դրան չհասնելը՝ քեզ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես կոնկրետ հարցնում եմ թե ինչ ա անելու էտ նոր ուժը որ չի փակում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը, Վիշապը ինձ ասում ա ագռավն ունի երկու ոտ նամանավանդ ձախը...


Ռամ ջան, ՀԱԿ պռոստը ոչ մի բան էլ չի անում, դրա համար էլ չենք իմանում, թե էլ տակը ինչ ա մնացել, որ ուրիշները կարան լրացնեն: Արի հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանենք - իսկ ինչ ա անում ՀԱԿ-ը ? Հետո մի հատ ցուցակ գրենք, թե պոտենցիալ ինչ պիտի աներ ընդդիմություն, հետո էտ ցուցակից կհանենք ՀԱԿ-ի արածները, տակը կմնա էն ինչ-որ պիտի անի "նոր ընդդիմությունը": 

Հիմա կարանք երկար-բարակ գրենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արթնացրեց, զարգացրեց, քաղաքացիականացրեց, թարմցարեց և այլն: Բայց ի վերջո, ցանկացած գործունեության արդյունավետությունը գնահատվում է արդյունքով - իսկ արդյունքները բացասական են` Նիկոլի 7 տարին էլ վրից:

----------

davidus (27.01.2010), REAL_ist (26.01.2010), Լեո (26.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ, ձյաձս:
> Դե հիմա գրառումս նորից կարդա, ու փորձիր գտնել, թե որտեղ եմ ասել, որ «ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինել միտքը»:
> 
> Ասել եմ,* ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում գոյատևելու ու գործելու ունակ ուժ ա:*
> 
> Կարո՞ղ ես հակառակը պնդել, կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ որևէ այլ ուժի, որն ապացուցել ա, որ ժամանակային երկար կտրվածքում կարող ա գոյատևի:
> Կրկնում եմ, մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե էդպիսին լինի: Բայց չեմ նշմարում:
> Հավատս չեմ կորցնում: Բայց ուզում եմ էդ մասին սին երազանքներ տեսնելուց բացի ռեալ գործ էլ տեսնել: Ուզում եմ կազմավորող տեսնել: Ուզում եմ մասնակցող տեսնել:
> Չես պատկերացնի, թե ոնց են հոգնեցրել զուտ խոսակցությունները:
> Շատ ավելի են հոգնեցրել, քան ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթանակի խոստումներն ու առայժմ դրան չհասնելը՝ քեզ:


Չուկ ջան, դատարանում չենք, որ բառերի հետևից ընկնենք - ուղիղ չես ասել, բայց գրածդ ոջղ տեքստը հենց դա էր ենթադրում: Կազմակերպող չկա, դրա համար էլ մասնակցող չկա: Մի պահ երկու տարի առաջ կար կազմակերպող, մասնակցող էլ կար, ինչքան ուզում ես: Հիմա կազմակերպողը մասնակցողներից յան ա տվել, մասնակցողների մի մասը ըմբռնումով ա մոտեցել էտ յան տալուն, մի մասն էլ անկեղծորեն դեռ հավատում ա, որ յան չի տվել: Դու վերջին խմբի մեջ ես մտնում: Ապեր, մենք չեն դադարել ՀԱԿ-ին սատարելուց, ՀԱԿ-ն ա դադարել սատարվելուց:

----------

Լեո (26.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, ՀԱԿ պռոստը ոչ մի բան էլ չի անում, դրա համար էլ չենք իմանում, թե էլ տակը ինչ ա մնացել, որ ուրիշները կարան լրացնեն: Արի հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանենք - իսկ ինչ ա անում ՀԱԿ-ը ? Հետո մի հատ ցուցակ գրենք, թե պոտենցիալ ինչ պիտի աներ ընդդիմություն, հետո էտ ցուցակից կհանենք ՀԱԿ-ի արածները, տակը կմնա էն ինչ-որ պիտի անի "նոր ընդդիմությունը": 
> 
> Հիմա կարանք երկար-բարակ գրենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արթնացրեց, զարգացրեց, քաղաքացիականացրեց, թարմցարեց և այլն: Բայց ի վերջո, ցանկացած գործունեության արդյունավետությունը գնահատվում է արդյունքով - իսկ արդյունքները բացասական են` Նիկոլի 7 տարին էլ վրից:


ՉԿԱ ՏԵՆՑ ՀԱՐՑ: չկա այնպիսի հարց որը հուզում է հասարակությունը և ՀԱԿ-ը կամ իշխանությունը չի տալիս դրա պատասխանը..
Ապեր ՀԱԿ-ը անգործա բա լավա, ուր ա էտ ներ ընդիմությունը դե թող դրսևորվի: Թող մեկը մի հատ նոր մոտեցում ցույց տա Հայաստանի համար կարևոր հարցերի շուրջ: Չկա տենց գոնե մի մարդինչ ուժից եք խոսում...

Ապեր թող մեկը գա ասի ես այս այս հարցերում ունեմ այսպիսի դիրքորոշում: Մենք էլ մտածենք ինչ անենք: Բայց ձեր ասածը այն է որ այնքան կուզնի որ մոտ մի 66.2 հատ ընդիմություն լիներ մրցակից ՀԱԿ-ին...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դատարանում չենք, որ բառերի հետևից ընկնենք - ուղիղ չես ասել, բայց գրածդ ոջղ տեքստը հենց դա էր ենթադրում: Կազմակերպող չկա, դրա համար էլ մասնակցող չկա: Մի պահ երկու տարի առաջ կար կազմակերպող, մասնակցող էլ կար, ինչքան ուզում ես: Հիմա կազմակերպողը մասնակցողներից յան ա տվել, մասնակցողների մի մասը ըմբռնումով ա մոտեցել էտ յան տալուն, մի մասն էլ անկեղծորեն դեռ հավատում ա, որ յան չի տվել: Դու վերջին խմբի մեջ ես մտնում: Ապեր, մենք չեն դադարել ՀԱԿ-ին սատարելուց, ՀԱԿ-ն ա դադարել սատարվելուց:


Ուրեմն եթե դատարանում չենք, այլ ակումբում, ապա կարող ես իմ խոսքերի քո մեկնաբանությունը ներկայացնել որպես իմ խո՞սք:
Ես էլ ասում եմ. ապեր, սուտ ես ասում, ես տենց բան ոչ ասել եմ, ոչ էլ նկատի եմ ունեցել:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սատարել-սատարվելուն, կրկնվում ենք էլի, բայց ոչինչ: Անշուշտ ՀԱԿ-ը կարող էր ավելի լավ կազմակերպել ու իր ռեսուրսներն իմ կարծիքով ամբողջովին չի օգտագործում: Բայց միաժամանակ կուրություն ա չտեսնել, որ ժողովորդի մեծ մասը ուղղակի չեն ուզում կազմակերպվել, ու դա ա հիմնական պատճառը: Ձյաձս, հարգանքներս, բայց մի շեղվի ամեն ինչին բոլոր կողմերից նայելու ճիշտ տարբերակից:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ապեր այս պահին ավելի լավ ներկայացնող չկա ու չկա մեկը որ ասի էտ սպառիչը որն ա...Ես քեզ ասում եմ հարգելի Ռեալիստ դու ջմբռդուկի կարիք ունես? Դու չես հարցնի էտ ինչ ա անում, էտ իմ ինչին ա պետք...
> Ապեր բազմակարծությունը շատ լավա, բայց չկա էտ բազմակարծությունը հասկանւոմ ես...Իսկ եթե հարցը հնչում կուզենիք որ բազմակարծություն լիներ, ենթատեքստով ապեր դա քաղաքական հումորի բաժնում էլի... 
> Ես կոնկրետ հարցնում եմ թե ինչ ա անելու էտ նոր ուժը որ չի փակում հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը, Վիշապը ինձ ասում ա ագռավն ունի երկու ոտ նամանավանդ ձախը...


Ոչ թե ավելի լավ ներկայացնող չկա, այլ պարզապես ուրիշ ներկայացնող չկա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը մեծ թվով սխալներա արել, շատ ու շատ բաներ չի արել, որ պետքա ու կարար աներ ու ինքը նենց լիքը ու ահագին կապ չունի սպառիչ ներկայացնելու վիճակի հետ` դատելով միայն մեզ հայտնի միջոցների շրջանակով:

----------


## Rammer

> Ոչ թե ավելի լավ ներկայացնող չկա, այլ պարզապես ուրիշ ներկայացնող չկա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը մեծ թվով սխալներա արել, շատ ու շատ բաներ չի արել, որ պետքա ու կարար աներ ու ինքը նենց լիքը ու ահագին կապ չունի սպառիչ ներկայացնելու վիճակի հետ` դատելով միայն մեզ հայտնի միջոցների շրջանակով:


Ապեր չենք հասկանում իրար  :Sad: 
Ինչ ա նշանակում սպառիչ ապեր? Մի հատ խնդիրում եմ ասա օրինակ Ղարաբաղի հարցում ընդիմության մոտեցումը սպառիչ չէ և ներկայացրու սպառիչը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այնպես կուզենաի որ ՀԱԿ-ը մրցակից ունենար, այնպես կուզենաի որ Հայաստաում դեմոկրտիա լիներ, այնպես կուզենաի միլլինատեր լինել...Ապեր էս ա քո հիմավորումը նոր ուժի անհրաժեշտության?


Իսկ ինչը դուրդ չի գալիս հիմնավորումներիս? Դու չէիր ուզենա ??

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ ինչը դուրդ չի գալիս հիմնավորումներիս? Դու չէիր ուզենա ??


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Ապեր ես էլ ասում ես շատ շատ բաներ կուզենի, բայց եկեք առանձին թեմա բացենք բարի ցանկություններ ու ցանկանանք ...Բայց դրա համար քաղաքական հումորի բաժին կա էլի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սատարել-սատարվելուն, կրկնվում ենք էլի, բայց ոչինչ: Անշուշտ ՀԱԿ-ը կարող էր ավելի լավ կազմակերպել ու իր ռեսուրսներն իմ կարծիքով ամբողջովին չի օգտագործում: Բայց միաժամանակ կուրություն ա չտեսնել, *որ ժողովորդի մեծ մասը ուղղակի չեն ուզում կազմակերպվել,* ու դա ա հիմնական պատճառը: Ձյաձս, հարգանքներս, բայց մի շեղվի ամեն ինչին բոլոր կողմերից նայելու ճիշտ տարբերակից:


Քաքլան, անհույս ժողովուրդ: Ես էս գրածիցդ հետո համոզվում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը վաբշե սխալ արեց, որ նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ կազմակարպվեց: Կազմակերպվեց, ու իրան քցեցին: Պիտի տենց շանս չտար Լևոնին, որ հիմա իրան չմեղադրեին:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ապեր չենք հասկանում իրար 
> Ինչ ա նշանակում սպառիչ ապեր? Մի հատ խնդիրում եմ ասա օրինակ Ղարաբաղի հարցում ընդիմության մոտեցումը սպառիչ չէ և ներկայացրու սպառիչը...


Սպառիչը բառացի մի հասկացի: Հասարակությանը հուզող  բոլոր հարցերով մեզ ու իրանց հայտնի բոլոր միջոցներով ժողովրդի շահերի արդյունավետ պաշտպանություն: Մանր մունր ասպեկտները հաշվի չենք առնում: Եթե դու գիտես, որ ընդիմությունը կարա էս էս բաները անի, բայց չի անում, չի կարում անի կամ չի ստացվում, նշանակումա թարմ ուժի ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ կա: Ետ թարմ ուժը նախ ինքը կփորձի անի, հետո էլ ստիմուլ կհանդիսանա որ հինը ավելի լավ աշխատի, երրորդն էլ ճնշման շնորհիվ պետությանը կհիշացնի իրա պարտականությունները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ես էլ ասում ես շատ շատ բաներ կուզենի, բայց եկեք առանձին թեմա բացենք բարի ցանկություններ ու ցանկանանք ...Բայց դրա համար քաղաքական հումորի բաժին կա էլի...


Ապեր, ցանկություն առ ցանկություն ենք բացում  - հեսա մի բարի ցանկության համար Վիշապը բացել ա, մենք էլ կոլեկտիվ ցանկանում ենք: Դու չես ցանկանում, մի ցանկացի: Ուրեմն դու չես ունենա: Փոքր ժամանակ չեն ասել, որ եթե Ձմեռ Պապիին չես հավատում, ուրեմն նվերներ չես ստանա ??

----------


## Rammer

> Սպառիչը բառացի մի հասկացի: Հասարակությանը հուզող  բոլոր հարցերով մեզ ու իրանց հայտնի բոլոր միջոցներով ժողովրդի շահերի արդյունավետ պաշտպանություն: Մանր մունր ասպեկտները հաշվի չենք առնում: Եթե դու գիտես, որ ընդիմությունը կարա էս էս բաները անի, բայց չի անում, չի կարում անի կամ չի ստացվում, նշանակումա թարմ ուժի ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ կա: Ետ թարմ ուժը նախ ինքը կփորձի անի, հետո էլ ստիմուլ կհանդիսանա որ հինը ավելի լավ աշխատի:


Ապեր ես ուզում եմ քեզի տենամ  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ռեալիստ ջան ես վերացական հարցադրումննրը քաղաքկանության մեջ գնահատում եմ որպես տրտունջ ու ոչ մի լուրջ բան:

Կա այսօր ՀԱԿ-ը  իր առաջնորդը որը հանգամանալից առանց պոպուլիզմի և ձևականության ներկայացրել է իր մարտավարությունը, բացատրել է ներքին և արտաքին մարտահարվերնները, իր մոտեցումնները Հայաստանի համար կարևոր ստռատեգիական խնդիրնների շուրջ:
Հիմա: Նոր քաղաքական ուժի օդից չի ծլում, չի գալիս ասում ես նոր ընդիմություն եմ մենք ենք ամենրիկյան կինոների նման ծափերով իրան դիմավորենք:
Նոր ուժ ստեղծվում է եթե այդ հարցերի շուրջ արտահայտվում է նոր մոտեցում, առաջարկվում է նոր լուծումներ: Օրիանկ բերեցի դաշնակցությունը: Իր արտահայտած մոտեցումը տարբերվում է ՀԱԿ-ից: Ինքը հայտարարեց որ դառնում է ընդիմություն և ձևակերպեց ԻՐ ՀԱԿ-ից տարբեր լուծումը: Հիմա երբ մենք ասում ենք որ կարիք ունենք նոր ուժի դա արդեն ենթադրում է որ կա հարց, ինչ որ խնդիր որը նոր է առաջացել և դրա պատասխանը չկա, կամ եղած պատասխանները մեզ չեն բավարարում:
Հիմա ես հարցննում եմ այդ ինչ հարցով է գալու այդ նոր ուժը?

Որ հարցն է որ Վիշապին չի բավարարում և կուզեր նոր ուժ գար որ լուծեր այդ հարցը...

----------


## Chuk

> Քաքլան, անհույս ժողովուրդ: Ես էս գրածիցդ հետո համոզվում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը վաբշե սխալ արեց, որ նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ կազմակարպվեց: Կազմակերպվեց, ու իրան քցեցին: Պիտի տենց շանս չտար Լևոնին, որ հիմա իրան չմեղադրեին:


 :Jpit: 
Դու հեղափոխական չես, ձյաձ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Քաքլան, անհույս ժողովուրդ:


Ինքդ էլ այդ ժողովրդի մասնիկն ես:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, ցանկություն առ ցանկություն ենք բացում  - հեսա մի բարի ցանկության համար Վիշապը բացել ա, մենք էլ կոլեկտիվ ցանկանում ենք: Դու չես ցանկանում, մի ցանկացի: Ուրեմն դու չես ունենա: Փոքր ժամանակ չեն ասել, որ եթե Ձմեռ Պապիին չես հավատում, ուրեմն նվերներ չես ստանա ??


Ես մինչև հիմա էլ հավատում եմ պապիին, բայց Լևոն պապիին  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammer

> Ինքդ էլ այդ ժողովրդի մասնիկն ես:


Ապոր ինքը քաքլան չի, ինքը պահում ա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (26.01.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

*Rammer ,* տեղը ասա դու պռոբլեմ չունես :Drinks: 

ԱՊեր հարց բարձացնելով չեն դառնում քաղաքական ուժ, այլ պատասխան տալով: Հարցը հասարակության համարա ձևավորվում: ԵՏ քո ասած հարցերին հստակ ու գոհացնող պատասխան տվող չկա: Դրա համար էլ ասում ենք նոր ուժի կարիք կա: Կարան մի քանի քաղաքական ուժեր նույն տիպի պատասխան տան բայց իրարից լռիվ տարբերվող միջոցներ առաջարկեն, կարևորը ետա:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010), Վիշապ (27.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> *Rammer ,* տեղը ասա դու պռոբլեմ չունես
> 
> ԱՊեր հարց բարձացնելով չեն դառնում քաղաքական ուժ, այլ պատասխան տալով: Հարցը հասարակության համարա ձևավորվում: ԵՏ քո ասած հարցերին հստակ ու գոհացնող պատասխան տվող չկա: Դրա համար էլ ասում ենք նոր ուժի կարիք կա: Կարան մի քանի քաղաքական ուժեր նույն տիպի պատասխան տան բայց իրարից լռիվ տարբերվող միջոցներ առաջարկեն, կարևորը ետա:


Հա ես էլ էի ասում որ լուծում առաջարկողն ա դառնում ...

Որ հարցը չի գոհացնում քեզ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կա այսօր ՀԱԿ-ը  իր առաջնորդը որը հանգամանալից առանց պոպուլիզմի և ձևականության ներկայացրել է իր մարտավարությունը, ..


 Այ ստեղ արդեն ընգեր պրոֆեսոր ... չափազանցացնում ես ... մարտավարություն ոչ մեկը դեռ չի ներկայացրել .. խոստացել են ահագին վախտ ա որ ներկայացնելու են .. հիմա էլ մարտի մեկին պիտի ներկայացնեն .. զատո Լևոնի վերջին ելույթը ես դու իրար կողքի կանգնած ենք լսել ..

----------


## REAL_ist

ախպերս նագլի իրար չենք հասկանում, հարցը սաղի համար էլ նույննա, ինչ վատա ետի հարցնա ընդիմության

Հիմա ետ հարցի առաջարկած լուծումներից ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ ինձ չի գոհացնում: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ նոր ուժ գա, նոր լուծումներ առաջարկի, որ մարդիկ Չուկի ասած ինքնակազմակերպվեն:

Հլը մի բան էլ ավել ասեմ, արտաքին քաղաքականության մեզ տեսանելի իշխանությունների գործունեությունը ինձ համար ԼՌԻՎ ընդունելի ու ճիշտա:

----------


## Rammer

> Այ ստեղ արդեն ընգեր պրոֆեսոր ... չափազանցացնում ես ... մարտավարություն ոչ մեկը դեռ չի ներկայացրել .. խոստացել են ահագին վախտ ա որ ներկայացնելու են .. հիմա էլ մարտի մեկին պիտի ներկայացնեն .. զատո Լևոնի վերջին ելույթը ես դու իրար կողքի կանգնած ենք լսել ..


Իիիի ես էլ գիտեմ դու դուրս ես եկել, ասի չափազանցնեմ էլի :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ապեր լուրջ իրականում ներկայացրել ա, բայց որ ասում ա ուրեմն նոր բան ունի ասելու...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իիիի ես էլ գիտեմ դու դուրս ես եկել, ասի չափազանցնեմ էլի
> 
> Ապեր լուրջ իրականում ներկայացրել ա, բայց որ ասում ա ուրեմն նոր բան ունի ասելու...


 Ու որնա ետ մարտավարությունԸ? սահմանադրական ճանապարհը ու ջահել երեխեքին կաստետների տակ ուղղարկելԸ?

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> ախպերս նագլի իրար չենք հասկանում, հարցը սաղի համար էլ նույննա, ինչ վատա ետի հարցնա ընդիմության
> 
> Հիմա ետ հարցի առաջարկած լուծումներից ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ ինձ չի գոհացնում: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ նոր ուժ գա, նոր լուծումներ առաջարկի, որ մարդիկ Չուկի ասած ինքնակազմակերպվեն:
> 
> Հլը մի բան էլ ավել ասեմ, արտաքին քաղաքականության մեզ տեսանելի իշխանությունների գործունեությունը ինձ համար ԼՌԻՎ ընդունելի ու ճիշտա:


Դե  լավա որ գոհացնում ա ուրեմն էլ իշխանափոխության կարիք էլ չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ու որնա ետ մարտավարությունԸ? սահմանադրական ճանապարհը ու ջահել երեխեքին կաստետների տակ ուղղարկելԸ?


Ապեր եթե ուրիշ ճանապարը ընտրեր կխանգարեր, ըստ քեզ ճիշտ արտքաին քաղաքականություն վարող իշխանություններին? Հմո չէս? Այնպես որ լավա որ էտ ճանապարհովա գնւոմ...

----------


## Chuk

> ջահել երեխեքին կաստետների տակ ուղղարկելԸ?


Կակռազ չէ  :Smile: 
Որ էդ աներ, ահագին քաշված կլինեինք, բայց էս թեմայում խոսող մարդ կա, որ բավարարված կլիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կակռազ չէ 
> Որ էդ աներ, ահագին քաշված կլինեինք, բայց էս թեմայում խոսող մարդ կա, որ բավարարված կլիներ


Իմ աչքի առաջ են 40 հոգով ՀԱԿ-ի ուղարկած երեխեքին կաստետներով ծեծում: Ինչ չգիտեին հա ուր էին ուղղարկում? Էն էլ լռիվ անիմաստ...



> Ապեր եթե ուրիշ ճանապարը ընտրեր կխանգարեր, ըստ քեզ ճիշտ արտքաին քաղաքականություն վարող իշխանություններին? Հմո չէս? Այնպես որ լավա որ էտ ճանապարհովա գնւոմ...


Չե ոչ մի ձև չէր խանգարի, եթե ճիշտ ճանապարհ ընտրեր ինքը իշխանության կլիներ: Ինչքան կարացել "խանգարելա" արդեն, ետքանից հետո որ կարում են, մյուս ճանապարհի դեպքում էլ կստացվեր:

Ապեր ես ասեցի գոհացնումա ՄԵԶ ՏԵՍԱՆԵԼԻ քաղաքականությունը, ինչը չի բացառում կուլիսների հետևում թրիք ուտելու հնարավորությունը: Թե համաձայն չես կարամ քեզ հակառակում համոզեմ համապատասխան թեմայում:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր ես ասեցի գոհացնումա ՄԵԶ ՏԵՍԱՆԵԼԻ քաղաքականությունը, ինչը չի բացառում կուլիսների հետևում թրիք ուտելու հնարավորությունը: Թե համաձայն չես կարամ քեզ հակառակում համոզեմ համապատասխան թեմայում:


Ապեր Սեռժը թրիքը քթերն ա քաշում: ՈՒ վաբշե իրան ինչ դեմ ես տալիս ինքը քթերն ա քաշում: Ասում են դաժե սեքսը քթով ա անում...

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ աչքի առաջ են 40 հոգով ՀԱԿ-ի ուղարկած երեխեքին կաստետներով ծեծում: Ինչ չգիտեին հա ուր էին ուղղարկում? Էն էլ լռիվ անիմաստ...


Չէ, բռատս, էդպիսի դեպքեր էլի կարող ես ասես, Գայլին ասա, ինքն էլ քեզ կօգնի:
Բայց որ ՀԱԿ-ը իր անդամներին արկածախնդրությունից ու տենց  վտանգներից աշխատում ա հնարավորինս հեռու պահել, գիտեմ, տեսել եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, բռատս, էդպիսի դեպքեր էլի կարող ես ասես, Գայլին ասա, ինքն էլ քեզ կօգնի:
> Բայց որ ՀԱԿ-ը իր անդամներին արկածախնդրությունից ու տենց  վտանգներից աշխատում ա հնարավորինս հեռու պահել, գիտեմ, տեսել եմ


Շառից-փորձանքից հեռո - սենց ա երևի կոչվում Ռամ-ի ասած մարտավարությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Շառից-փորձանքից հեռո - սենց ա երևի կոչվում Ռամ-ի ասած մարտավարությունը:


Չէ, երևի սենց «մեծ-մեծ չփրթենք, գլխներիցս վեր չթռնենք»

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, երևի սենց «մեծ-մեծ չփրթենք, գլխներիցս վեր չթռնենք»


Կամ էլ տենց  - արդյունքում հանգրվան ԱԺ-ում 14%-ով 2012-ին:

----------


## Rammer

> Շառից-փորձանքից հեռո - սենց ա երևի կոչվում Ռամ-ի ասած մարտավարությունը:


Ապեր բա նոր ակցիա եմ ուզում առաջարկել`սահմանադրական թուղթ ու գիր: Ասում եմ հավաքվենք շատով թուղթ ու գիր անենք Սեռժի վրա բալքի չորնա.. :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ աչքի առաջ են 40 հոգով ՀԱԿ-ի ուղարկած երեխեքին կաստետներով ծեծում: Ինչ չգիտեին հա ուր էին ուղղարկում? Էն էլ լռիվ անիմաստ...


Լավ էլ գիտեն ուր են ուղղարկում համոզված եմ, որ գնացողներն էլ են հասկացել ինչ են անում, բայց արել են ու ասել եմ և նորից կկրկնեմ ՀԱԿ ի անմտածված քայլի պատճառով կարողա մեկն ու մեկին վատ բան պատահեր:

----------

REAL_ist (26.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Կամ էլ տենց  - արդյունքում հանգրվան ԱԺ-ում 14%-ով 2012-ին:


Դու որ սենց ամեն անգամ ասում ես, ես վախենում եմ...Գնամ մոմ թափել տամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Կամ էլ տենց  - արդյունքում հանգրվան ԱԺ-ում 14%-ով 2012-ին:


Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ (ուշադրություն սա իմ կարծիքն ա, բոլորին խնդրում եմ ընդունված հիվանդության շնորհիվ ասածս որպես ՀԱԿ դիրքորոշում չընկալել), որ ՀԱԿ-ի հիմնական խնդիրը հաջորդ ընտրություններին պատրաստ լինելն է, ցանկալի է, որ լինի արտահերթ, բայց գուցե լինի հերթական: Քուանշում եմ թիվդ ապեր, 14 տոկոս չի լինելու, իմ կարծիքով ԱԺ-ում 40-60 արանքում:

Ի դեպ, Նիկոլի նստելու տարիների պահով գրազն ինչի՞ վրա էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, բռատս, էդպիսի դեպքեր էլի կարող ես ասես, Գայլին ասա, ինքն էլ քեզ կօգնի:
> Բայց որ ՀԱԿ-ը իր անդամներին արկածախնդրությունից ու տենց  վտանգներից աշխատում ա հնարավորինս հեռու պահել, գիտեմ, տեսել եմ


Ի՞նչ ես տեսել, բա որ հեռու ա պահում, ինչու այդպիսի դեպք պատահեց, թարսի պես դեպքերը շատ-շատ են, այդպես հանգիստ ես խոսում, որովհետև էտ տղերքի հետ չես եղել ու դեռ մի հատ էլ ասում ես հաղթած են դուրս հելել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ (ուշադրություն սա իմ կարծիքն ա, բոլորին խնդրում եմ ընդունված հիվանդության շնորհիվ ասածս որպես ՀԱԿ դիրքորոշում չընկալել), որ ՀԱԿ-ի հիմնական խնդիրը հաջորդ ընտրություններին պատրաստ լինելն է, ցանկալի է, որ լինի արտահերթ, բայց գուցե լինի հերթական: Քուանշում եմ թիվդ ապեր, 14 տոկոս չի լինելու, իմ կարծիքով ԱԺ-ում 40-60 արանքում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, Նիկոլի նստելու տարիների պահով գրազն ինչի՞ վրա էր:


Գրազ չեմ հիշում կար թե չկար, բայց նստել չնստելու պահով, ոնց որ ես կողմ էի որ նստի:

աաաաաաաաա.. 40-60 % ... ապեր .. կարող ա ՀԱԿ գլխից վերև չթռնելու մարտավարության մեջ ա մտնում նաև ՀՀԿ-ի մեջ մտնելը ??

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ ես տեսել, բա որ հեռու ա պահում, ինչու այդպիսի դեպք պատահեց, թարսի պես դեպքերը շատ-շատ են, այդպես հանգիստ ես խոսում, որովհետև էտ տղերքի հետ չես եղել ու դեռ մի հատ էլ ասում ես հաղթած են դուրս հելել:


*Ցավոք* չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչեր կլինեին, եթե հետ չպահեր  :Smile: 
Կամ էլ՝ *բարեբախտաբար* չես պատկացնում:
Չգիտեմ, «ցավոք» ու «բարեբախտաբար» տարբերակների արանքում տատանվում եմ, չգիտեմ, լա՞վ կլիներ, որ պատկերացնեիր թե ինչ կլիներ: Մի բանում վստահ ես, լավ է, որ ստիպված չես եղել տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

Տրիբուն-մաքուր արիական ծագում ունցող խիստ ազգային հայրենասիրական անուն: Կազմված է Տրի և բուն բառերից: "Տրի" դա հրեանների կողմից աղավաղված "Արի" բառն է :Այսինքն անունը նշանակում է արինների բուն, արիների օրրան, արիների տանիք`կռիշ: Այսինքն նախկինում Տրիբունները եղել են արիացինների կռիշը...Ռեկետ...

----------


## Chuk

> Գրազ չեմ հիշում կար թե չկար, բայց նստել չնստելու պահով, ոնց որ ես կողմ էի որ նստի:


Կարծեմ պիվի վրա էր ձյաձ, դու 3-4 տարի էիր ասում, մոռանալով որ մինչև էդ ասել էիր, որ ինքը գալու ա հանձնվի ու ազատ թողեն  :Think: 

Ասելիքս պարզ ասեմ, ձյաձ, հաճախ ես ճիշտ բաներ կանխագուշակում, բայց հաճախ էլ կռուպնի սխալվում ես: Էդքան կանխագուշակումներովդ մի ոգևորվի, անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ցավոք չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչեր կլինեին, եթե հետ չպահեր


Հա, վատ բան են անում, բայց պտի գոհ լինենք, որ ահավոր վատ բաներ չեն անում:

----------


## Gayl

> *Ցավոք* չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչեր կլինեին, եթե հետ չպահեր 
> Կամ էլ՝ *բարեբախտաբար* չես պատկացնում:
> Չգիտեմ, «ցավոք» ու «բարեբախտաբար» տարբերակների արանքում տատանվում եմ, չգիտեմ, լա՞վ կլիներ, որ պատկերացնեիր թե ինչ կլիներ: Մի բանում վստահ ես, լավ է, որ ստիպված չես եղել տեսնել


Չուկ կարողա՞ այս պահին ես Հայաստանից չեմ գրում :Shok:  էտ ոնց եղավ դու ինչ որ բաներից կուրսի ես, ես անտեղյակ եմ, բռատ դրանից վատը որնա՞, մի հատ հարց տամ էտ շտաբից ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցա՞վ որ կարողա վրա տան:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, սաղ հեչ, դուք էն ասեք.

1. Ե՞րբ ա առաջանալու նոր ընդդիմությունը,
2. Ովքե՞ր են լինելու «պարագլուխները»,
3. Ովքե՞ր են լինելու հետևողները,
4. Ի՞նչ գաղափարախոսական հիմք ա ունենալու,
5. Ի՞նչ մոտեցումներով, սկզբունքներով, մարտավարությամբ ա շարժվելու:

Մենակ-մենակ մի  խաղացեք, ես էլ եմ ուզում միանալ  :Beee:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ կարողա՞ այս պահին ես Հայաստանից չեմ գրում էտ ոնց եղավ դու ինչ որ բաներից կուրսի ես, ես անտեղյակ եմ, բռատ դրանից վատը որնա՞, մի հատ հարց տամ էտ շտաբից ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցա՞վ որ կարողա վրա տան:


Գայլ ջան, փողոցով անցնելուց հեչ մտքովդ չի անցել, որ մեկ էլ տեսար ինչ-որ *** խմած քեզ ավտոյի տակ կգցի:
Հա, մտքներով շատ բան կարող ա անցնի: Հետո՞:
Չանեի՞ն իրազեկում:

----------


## Rammer

Էհհ ինչ նոր ընդիմություն: Սուլուգունիով ձվաձեղ եմ արել, ընենց համով ա...Բայց եթե տենց ընդիություն առաջանա, ես էլ կխաղամ իրա հետ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծեմ պիվի վրա էր ձյաձ, դու 3-4 տարի էիր ասում, մոռանալով որ մինչև էդ ասել էիր, որ ինքը գալու ա հանձնվի ու ազատ թողեն 
> 
> Ասելիքս պարզ ասեմ, ձյաձ, հաճախ ես ճիշտ բաներ կանխագուշակում, բայց հաճախ էլ կռուպնի սխալվում ես: Էդքան կանխագուշակումներովդ մի ոգևորվի, անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա


Ապեր, կանխագուշակում չի - պարզ տրամաբանություն ա, ու դու էլ դրա հետ համաձայնվում ես, ասելով որ ՀԱԿ-ը պատրաստվում ա հերթական կամ անհերթ ընտրություններին: Փաստացի համաժողովրդական շարժումը, ինչպես և ապսասվում էր, վերածվել ա ԱԺ-ում տեղի համար պայքարող հերթական կուսակցության: ՕԵԿ-ն էլ ա դրա համար պայքարում, դաշնակներն էլ, ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով: Վերջին հաշվով տոկոսների մեջ կարող ա մի քիչ էս կողմ ու էն կողմ լինի, բայց արդյունքը լինելու նույնը - հելանք մի բանի համար, հասնաք լրիվ ուրիշ բանի:

----------

REAL_ist (26.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, փողոցով անցնելուց հեչ մտքովդ չի անցել, որ մեկ էլ տեսար ինչ-որ *** խմած քեզ ավտոյի տակ կգցի:
> Հա, մտքներով շատ բան կարող ա անցնի: Հետո՞:
> Չանեի՞ն իրազեկում:


Ճիշտ ես ասում էտքան ժամանակ տենց բան չէր եղել, դրա համար էլ ՀԱԿ ի մտքով չանցավ որ տենց բան կլինի, ինչ միամիտն են:
Իհարկե թող անեն իրազեկում, բայց հիշում ես չէ՞ մի քանի օր առաջ մի 100 հոգով երթ էին անում, այդպես ավելի տպավորիչ կստացվի իրազեկումը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, կանխագուշակում չի - պարզ տրամաբանություն ա, ու դու էլ դրա հետ համաձայնվում ես, ասելով որ ՀԱԿ-ը պատրաստվում ա հերթական կամ անհերթ ընտրություններին: Փաստացի համաժողովրդական շարժումը, ինչպես և ապսասվում էր, վերածվել ա ԱԺ-ում տեղի համար պայքարող հերթական կուսակցության: ՕԵԿ-ն էլ ա դրա համար պայքարում, դաշնակներն էլ, ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով: Վերջին հաշվով տոկոսների մեջ կարող ա մի քիչ էս կողմ ու էն կողմ լինի, բայց արդյունքը լինելու նույնը - հելանք մի բանի համար, հասնաք լրիվ ուրիշ բանի:


 Ես համաձայնվեցի, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա ժողովրդի լայն զանգվածների ակտիվացնելու: Մենք մենակ գլոբալ ընտրություններին ենք ակտիվանում:
Հետևաբար թեև մեզ իսկապես խիստ օգտակար կլիներ նոր գաղափարներով նոր ընդդիմության ծնունդը, բայց դա ընդամենը բարի ցանկություն ա, բլեֆ՝ ռեսուրսի ու կազմակերպիչների բացակայության պատճառով:



> Ճիշտ ես ասում էտքան ժամանակ տենց բան չէր եղել, դրա համար էլ ՀԱԿ ի մտքով չանցավ որ տենց բան կլինի, ինչ միամիտն են:
> Իհարկե թող անեն իրազեկում, բայց հիշում ես չէ՞ մի քանի օր առաջ մի 100 հոգով երթ էին անում, այդպես ավելի տպավորիչ կստացվի իրազեկումը:


 Իրազեկման ընթացքում երթ էլ է եղել, մեծ երթ: 
Իսկ իրազեկման հիմնական ձևը եղել է դռնեդուռը, որին մասնակցել են նաև ՀԱԿ ղեկավարներն ու ընդհանուր հարթ է անցել: Ոչ մեկը նոստրադամուս չէր, որ գուշակեր որ հենց այդ օրը հենց էդ տեղում տենց բան ա լինելու: Իսկ որ դռնեդուռը շատ ցանկալի է որ լիներ, ես չեմ կարծում, որ ասելու կարիք կար  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, կանխագուշակում չի - պարզ տրամաբանություն ա, ու դու էլ դրա հետ համաձայնվում ես, ասելով որ ՀԱԿ-ը պատրաստվում ա հերթական կամ անհերթ ընտրություններին: Փաստացի համաժողովրդական շարժումը, ինչպես և ապսասվում էր, վերածվել ա ԱԺ-ում տեղի համար պայքարող հերթական կուսակցության: ՕԵԿ-ն էլ ա դրա համար պայքարում, դաշնակներն էլ, ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով: Վերջին հաշվով տոկոսների մեջ կարող ա մի քիչ էս կողմ ու էն կողմ լինի, բայց արդյունքը լինելու նույնը - հելանք մի բանի համար, հասնաք լրիվ ուրիշ բանի:


Ռեկետ ձյա իսկ կոֆեի բաժակ նայում ես? Կամ կարտ քցում ես?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, սաղ հեչ, դուք էն ասեք.
> 
> 1. Ե՞րբ ա առաջանալու նոր ընդդիմությունը,
> 2. Ովքե՞ր են լինելու «պարագլուխները»,
> 3. Ովքե՞ր են լինելու հետևողները,
> 4. Ի՞նչ գաղափարախոսական հիմք ա ունենալու,
> 5. Ի՞նչ մոտեցումներով, սկզբունքներով, մարտավարությամբ ա շարժվելու:
> 
> Մենակ-մենակ մի  խաղացեք, ես էլ եմ ուզում միանալ


ՀԱԿ-ոտ պատասխան 

1. Երբ կհասունանա պահը 
2. Ամենաարժանավորները
3. Ժողովուրդը
4. Չի ունենալու, իսկ ով ունի որ ? Բայց լրիվ սահմանադրության շրջանակներում
5. Մեր հաջորդ հավաքին (չեմ բացառում որ ավելի շու լինի, քան սպասում եք) մարտավարության ու հետագա քայլերի մասին կտեղեկացնենք

Միացի խաղին:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱԿ-ոտ պատասխան 
> 
> 1. Երբ կհասունանա պահը 
> 2. Ամենաարժանավորները
> 3. Ժողովուրդը
> 4. Չի ունենալու, իսկ ով ունի որ ? Բայց լրիվ սահմանադրության շրջանակներում
> 5. Մեր հաջորդ հահավքում (չեմ բացառում որ ավելի շու լինի, քան սպասում եք) մարտավարության ու հետագա քայլերի մասին կտեղեկացնենք
> 
> Միացի խաղին:


Ձյաձ, ասում եմ նոր ընդդիմություն, դու ասում ես ՀԱԿ  :Beee:  
Տեսնես էս թեմայում ինչի՞ համար ենք ժամանակ ծախսում  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռեկետ ձյա իսկ կոֆեի բաժակ նայում ես? Կամ կարտ քցում ես?


Վաննա եմ նայում, լողանալուց հետո:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ մեկը նոստրադամուս չէր, որ գուշակեր որ հենց այդ օրը հենց էդ տեղում տենց բան ա լինելու: Իսկ որ դռնեդուռը շատ ցանկալի է որ լիներ, ես չեմ կարծում, որ ասելու կարիք կար


Չուկ չեմ հասկանում այդպիսի դեպքերը քիչ էին որ Նաստրադամուսություն չէին արել, ախր թարսի պես այդպիսի դեպքեր այնքան են եղել, որ պետք էլ չի նաստրադամուս լինել ուղղակի պետք է մի բան հասկանային, որ հնարավոր ա վրա տան, հասարակ տրամաբանությունա, իսկ վրա տալու հավանականությունը 50-50 ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, ասում եմ նոր ընդդիմություն, դու ասում ես ՀԱԿ  
> Տեսնես էս թեմայում ինչի՞ համար ենք ժամանակ ծախսում


Ապեր, էս նոր ընդդիմության պատասխաններն էր: Բայց ՀԱԿոտ էր էլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ չեմ հասկանում այդպիսի դեպքերը քիչ էին որ Նաստրադամուսություն չէին արել, ախր թարսի պես այդպիսի դեպքեր այնքան են եղել, որ պետք էլ չի նաստրադամուս լինել ուղղակի պետք է մի բան հասկանային, որ հնարավոր ա վրա տան, հասարակ տրամաբանությունա, իսկ վրա տալու հավանականությունը 50-50 ա:


Հետո՞:
Ես հակառակը չեմ ասում:
Հետո՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էս նոր ընդդիմության պատասխաններն էր: Բայց ՀԱԿոտ էր էլի:


Ձյաձս, անհաջող սարկազմ էր, ու՞ր ա էդտեղ պատասխան: Քո գուշակումների շարքից:

Իսկ իմ հարցը կոնկրետ ա:
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ հարցս հուշում ա (իրա պատասխանի բացակայության պատճառով), որ էդ նոր ընդդիմության հասունացած տեսլական չկա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ իրազեկման հիմնական ձևը եղել է դռնեդուռը, որին մասնակցել են նաև ՀԱԿ ղեկավարներն ու ընդհանուր հարթ է անցել: Ոչ մեկը նոստրադամուս չէր, որ գուշակեր որ հենց այդ օրը հենց էդ տեղում տենց բան ա լինելու:


Ուրեմն քեզ թվումա չեն էլ ֆայմել իրանց մարդը ունենան հակառակորդի ճամբարում? Եթե տենցա ուրեմն ավելի վատ իրանց համար: Ինձ չգիտես ինչի թվումա, որ իրանք լավ էլ տեղյակ են եղել, որ ծեծելու են: Դաժե ես, որ հետաքրքրվեի, կիմանաի որ տենց բան են անելու մեր թաղերում:




> Հետո՞:


Հետո մի երկու հատ իրանց հաստավիզներից են պահում, որ դուս գան կալաշով մի երկու հատ օդ կրակեն, մեկ մեկ էլ լապատկով տան խփողի ղաֆին, որ մյուս անգամ ավել մտածի վրա տալուց:

Խաղաղ ու սահմանադրական ճանապարհով հեղափոխություն չեն անում, որտև սահմանադրության մեջ հեղափոխության իրավունք չկա:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

նոր ընդիմություն, հին ընդիմություն, նոր իշխանություն, հին իշխանություն, ...... 
պետք ա ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻԱԿԱՆ հասարակություն ԴԱՍՏԻԱՐԱԿԵԼ բառից ԲՈՒՆ իմաստով՝ դպրոցներում, ԲՈՒՀերում, մամուլի միջոցով և այլ բոլոր հնարավոր ուղիներով, այդ դեպքում սայլը տեղից կշարժվի, կձևավորվի հասարակական ԱՆՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ օրենքների խախտման նկատմամբ, իսկ առանց դրա ուղղակի գումարելիները տեղերը կփոխվի, իսկ հիմա իշխանությունները ամեն ինչ անում են հասարակությանը բթացնելու համար.. անհրաժեշտ է ուղղակի կարողանալ ջարդել էտ գաղափարական շրջափակման կապանքները...

երբ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին յոթ տարի դատելու համար հասարակական ընդվզում չի բարձրանում, էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում ընդիմությունից.. ընդիմությունը ալիք չի բարձրացնում, ընդիմությունը միայն ուղորդում է ալիքը... 

էլ մի ընգեք դեմագոգիայի մեջ ու փորձեք ես իմ ինչ քաղաքական թեզեր պատրաստել, ամեն ինչ տրիվիալ ա, մեր հասարակությունը պատրաստ չի ժողովդավարական երկիր կառուցելուն, իսկ իշխանությունների թիվ մեկ պարտականությունն է նման հասարակություն պատրաստելը, որը նրանք չեն անում...

----------

Chuk (26.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հետո՞:
> Ես հակառակը չեմ ասում:
> Հետո՞:


Հետոն մի 200 անգամ ասել եմ, եթե հակառակը չես ասում ուրեմն պատասխանի ինչու են թողել, որ 10 հոգով գնան իրազեկելու, էշի ականջում քնա՞ծ են, թե մարդուն ստորացնելու համար խելքներն իրանցը չի՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն քեզ թվումա չեն էլ ֆայմել իրանց մարդը ունենան հակառակորդի ճամբարում? Եթե տենցա ուրեմն ավելի վատ իրանց համար: Ինձ չգիտես ինչի թվումա, որ իրանք լավ էլ տեղյակ են եղել, որ ծեծելու են: Դաժե ես, որ հետաքրքրվեի, կիմանաի որ տենց բան են անելու մեր թաղերում:
> 
> Հետո մի երկու հատ իրանց հաստավիզներից են պահում, որ դուս գան կալաշով մի երկու հատ օդ կրակեն, մեկ մեկ էլ լապատկով տան խփողի ղաֆին, որ մյուս անգամ ավել մտածի վրա տալուց:


Ապառնիով խոսելուց հեշտ բան չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետոն մի 200 անգամ ասել եմ, եթե հակառակը չես ասում ուրեմն պատասխանի ինչու են թողել, որ 10 հոգով գնան իրազեկելու, էշի ականջում քնա՞ծ են, թե մարդուն ստորացնելու համար խելքներն իրանցը չի՞:


Պատահմամբ նկատե՞լ ես, որ արտաքին հարցերի համակարգողն երկու քայլի վրա ա եղել ու ինքն էլ ա ծեծ կերել: 
Կրկնում եմ, ապառնի խոսելուց հեշտ բան չկա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ապառնիով խոսելուց հեշտ բան չկա


 Ինչով խոսելուց? Ետ անտեր հեղափոխությունը անելուց պետքա ներպետական օրենք խախտես, քո համար նորությունա? Չգիտես, որ չհաջողված հեղափոխությունը  հանցագործությունա? Հեղափոխությունը վերազգային իրավունքա, ժողովրդի իրավունքնա ինքնորոշվելու, ներպետականում տենց բան չկա ու ստեղ մենակ հաղթողնա ճիշտ դուս գալիս: Ետ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը մենակ քաղաքական առևտրի արդյունքա լինում:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչով խոսելուց? Ետ անտեր հեղափոխությունը անելուց պետքա ներպետական օրենք խախտես, քո համար նորությունա? Չգիտես, որ չհաջողված հեղափոխությունը  հանցագործությունա? Հեղափոխությունը վերազգային իրավունքա, ժողովրդի իրավունքնա ինքնորոշվելու ու ստեղ մենակ հաղթողնա ճիշտ դուս գալիս: Ետ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը մենակ քաղաքական առևտրի արդյունքա լինում:


Հարց չկա, ապեր, դիցուք ճիշտ ես: Ես էլ քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, դիցուք սխալ եմ:
Բա այ ախպեր, թազա ընդդիմություն ստեղծեք, հեղափոխություն արեք:

----------


## Rammer

Շանթով Ռիչարդ Կիրակոսյանն ա: Էլի ընենց բաներ ա ասում որ մենակ ինքնա հասկանում  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հարց չկա, ապեր, դիցուք ճիշտ ես: Ես էլ քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, դիցուք սխալ եմ:
> Բա այ ախպեր, թազա ընդդիմություն ստեղծեք, հեղափոխություն արեք:


Քաղաքականությունը կեղտի ու անբարոյականության օրրանա, շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար, ես այնտեղ անելիք չունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Քաղաքականությունը կեղտի ու անբարոյականության օրրանա, շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար, ես այնտեղ անելիք չունեմ:


-1  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Պատահմամբ նկատե՞լ ես, որ արտաքին հարցերի համակարգողն երկու քայլի վրա ա եղել ու ինքն էլ ա ծեծ կերել: 
> Կրկնում եմ, ապառնի խոսելուց հեշտ բան չկա:


Պատահմամբ Մաթևոսյանին հո նկատի չունե՞ս:
ճիշտ ա հեշտ ա ասելը, բայց կարելի ա իրականացնել ու թող այնպես չստացվի, որ տունը նստած ուղղություն եմ ցույց տալիս, ինքս էլ պատրաստ բեմ աջակցելու, բայց էլ չեմ հավատում որ հանկարծ կարողա այդպիսի բան անեք, ծեծ ուտելուց շուխուռ ա բարձրանում, իսկ դա ՀԱԿ ին ձեռնտու ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Պատահմամբ Մաթևոսյանին հո նկատի չունե՞ս:
> ճիշտ ա հեշտ ա ասելը, բայց կարելի ա իրականացնել ու թող այնպես չստացվի, որ տունը նստած ուղղություն եմ ցույց տալիս, ինքս էլ պատրաստ բեմ աջակցելու, բայց էլ չեմ հավատում որ հանկարծ կարողա այդպիսի բան անեք, ծեծ ուտելուց շուխուռ ա բարձրանում, իսկ դա ՀԱԿ ին ձեռնտու ա:


Չէ, պատահմամբ նկատի ունեի Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանին:
Ու նկատի ունեմ նաև բազում նրանց, էսպես ասած լիդերներից, ովքեր մի անգամ չի որ եղել են կիզակետում ու հարվածների մի մասն էլ իրենց վրա վերցրել ու շարունակել պայքարելը:
Դրանք էն մարդիկ են, ովքեր ոչ միայն խոսում են, այլև անում են:

----------


## Chuk

Հաջորդ հարցը, առաջինը մնաց անպատասխան:
Ձեզնից ո՞վ ա էն մարդը, ով էդ նոր ուժի հանկարծ ու ձևավորման դեպքում պատրաստ ա լինել առաջին շարքում, ոչ որպես ղեկավար: Այլ որպես մասնակից, պայքարող:

----------


## Gayl

> Հաջորդ հարցը, առաջինը մնաց անպատասխան:
> Ձեզնից ո՞վ ա էն մարդը, ով էդ նոր ուժի հանկարծ ու ձևավորման դեպքում պատրաստ ա լինել առաջին շարքում, ոչ որպես ղեկավար: Այլ որպես մասնակից, պայքարող:


Նոր ուժն ինչ կապ ունի, անձամփ ես երկրորդ տարբերակն եմ քվեարկել, ինքս կցանկանայի ավելի հզոր ուժ ստեղծվեր, բայց կասկածում եմ որ այդպիսի ուժ կարող է ստեղծվել, ՀԱԿ ը իր սխալների պատճառով մարում ա, նրան էլ չեն հավատում, այ որ չեն հավատում դրա մեղավորը ՀԱԿնա, վերջին ցույցին քանի՞ մարդ է եղել:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, պատահմամբ նկատի ունեի Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանին:
> Ու նկատի ունեմ նաև բազում նրանց, էսպես ասած լիդերներից, ովքեր մի անգամ չի որ եղել են կիզակետում ու հարվածների մի մասն էլ իրենց վրա վերցրել ու շարունակել պայքարելը:
> Դրանք էն մարդիկ են, ովքեր ոչ միայն խոսում են, այլև անում են:


Էտ ինչ են անում, խնդրում եմ լուսավորի և կամ էլ ում են պետք իրենց արածները եթե արդյունք չեն ստանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Նոր ուժն ինչ կապ ունի, անձամփ ես երկրորդ տարբերակն եմ քվեարկել, ինքս կցանկանայի ավելի հզոր ուժ ստեղծվեր, բայց կասկածում եմ որ այդպիսի ուժ կարող է ստեղծվել, ՀԱԿ ը իր սխալների պատճառով մարում ա, նրան էլ չեն հավատում, այ որ չեն հավատում դրա մեղավորը ՀԱԿնա, վերջին ցույցին քանի՞ մարդ է եղել:


Կարծում եմ, որ հարցս չափազնց պարզ էր:
Դու ուզում ես, որ ստեղծվի, բայց չես կարծում: Դիցուք: Բայց եթե հանկարծ ու ստեղծվի, առաջին շարքում կլինե՞ս:

----------


## Chuk

> Էտ ինչ են անում, խնդրում եմ լուսավորի և կամ էլ ում են պետք իրենց արածները եթե արդյունք չեն ստանում:


Ոչ այս թեման է դրա տեղը, ոչ էլ իմ ժամանակն է անսպառ:

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հաջորդ հարցը, առաջինը մնաց անպատասխան:
> Ձեզնից ո՞վ ա էն մարդը, ով էդ նոր ուժի հանկարծ ու ձևավորման դեպքում պատրաստ ա լինել առաջին շարքում, ոչ որպես ղեկավար: Այլ որպես մասնակից, պայքարող:


 Ապեր ինձ թվումա քննարկմանը մասնակցողների մեծ մասը սեփական արարքներով արդեն ապացուցելա, որ իրական լուծում առաջարկող և իրատեսական շարժմանը կմիանա: Իսկ այդ իրականն ու իրատեսականը յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի ինքնուրույն գնահատել:

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ, սաղ հեչ, դուք էն ասեք.
> 
> 1. Ե՞րբ ա առաջանալու նոր ընդդիմությունը,
> 2. Ովքե՞ր են լինելու «պարագլուխները»,


Էս երևի գուշակներին հարցնես, Լևոնին հարցրու, ինքը գուշակելուց լավ ա, հետո Զուրաբյանը մի քսան անգամ կասի, որ իրենց բոլոր կանխատեսումները իրականացել են:



> 3. Ովքե՞ր են լինելու հետևողները,


Բնականաբար տեսականորեն պիտի ժողովդրի լայն շերտերը լինեն, ասենք սվարչիկները, գազի մարդիկ, տաքսու շոֆերները…



> 4. Ի՞նչ գաղափարախոսական հիմք ա ունենալու,


Այ էս կարևոր ա: Իմ կարծիքով ոչ հողեր հանձնելու քաքլան ու պարտվողական դիրքորոշմամբ, ոչ էլ քիրվայություն անելու, ծիպա առանց դրա մենք կյանք չունենք… Հիմքը պիտի լինի Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների հնարավորությունների ու ներուժի մաքսիմալ իրացումը, օրինականության, պաշտպանվածության ապահովմամբ: Զանգվածների մաքսիմալ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացվածություն, պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետների պատրաստում, մասնագիտական ոլորտների գործնական սերտիֆիկացում ու ստանդարտացում, ու նման լիքը գործնական կայֆեր…  



> 5. Ի՞նչ մոտեցումներով, սկզբունքներով, մարտավարությամբ ա շարժվելու:


Կրկին իմ կարծիքով անկյունաքարային պիտի լինի քաղաքացիական անհնազադնության իրավունքի իրացումը: Եթե մլիցեն բամփում ա գլխիդ ու դու վստահ ես, որ դա իր լիազորությունների սահմաններից դուրս է, վե՛րջ, նա ոստիկանի համազգեստով հանցագործ է, պիտի պաշտպանվել բոլոր համարժեք միջոցներով, ընդհուպ ոտերը պոկելը: Մի խոսքով իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը ամրագրված է թե Սահմանադրության մեջ, թե Քրեական Օրենսգրքի, ժողովդրին մաքսիմալ դուխ է պետք տալ, ու ոչ թե լացել, թե «իշխանությունները հերթական անգամ ապացուցեցին որ իրենք քխ են,  :Not I: , բայց մենք չենք կոտրվել, ուրեմն Պռոսպեկտով, Ամիրյանով դեպի Հյուսիսային պողոտա, խաղա՜ղ, հանգի՜ստ, ոստիկանների հետ խնդրում եմ չվիճել, չհակաճառել :Yerexa: »




> Մենակ-մենակ մի  խաղացեք, ես էլ եմ ուզում միանալ


Հելի խաղա, ի՞նչ ես նստել պատի տակ… ՀԱԿ-ՀԱԿ նապաստակ…

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2010), davidus (27.01.2010), dvgray (27.01.2010), Բիձա (10.02.2010), Տրիբուն (27.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր ինձ թվումա քննարկմանը մասնակցողների մեծ մասը սեփական արարքներով արդեն ապացուցելա, որ իրական լուծում առաջարկող և իրատեսական շարժմանը կմիանա:


Չգիտեմ, վստահ չեմ  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում իմ հարցը կոնկրետ ա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իմ պատասխաննելա կոնկրետ  :Smile:  Մեկ ասում ես մենակ խոսում եք, մեկ էլ արարքները քո համար չափանիշ չեն, բա ոնց տենց եղավ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հաջորդ հարցը, առաջինը մնաց անպատասխան:
> Ձեզնից ո՞վ ա էն մարդը, ով էդ նոր ուժի հանկարծ ու ձևավորման դեպքում պատրաստ ա լինել առաջին շարքում, ոչ որպես ղեկավար: Այլ որպես մասնակից, պայքարող:


Դու մարտի մեկին ու՞ր էիր: Էս հարցը կարող ե՞ս տալ մարտի մեկին կռիվ անողներին… Ինձ թվում է մեծ կտորդ՝ ականջդ կմնա :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Հելի խաղա, ի՞նչ ես նստել պատի տակ… ՀԱԿ-ՀԱԿ նապաստակ…


Չէ, ձյաձ, եթե հիմա էմոցիաները մի կողմ թողնենք, ու ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջ տարաձայնությունները, կնկատենք, որ մենք նույն կողմում ենք: Իսկ էդ նշանակում ա, որ պիտի իրար հետ խաղանք, ոչ թե առանձին: Բայց մինչև խաղը սկսելը շատ բան ա պետք համաձայնեցնել:

Էսպես, դու կոնկրետ ցանկություն ներկայացրիր, հիմա մինչև հաջորդ փուլին անցնելը (քննարկման), անկեղծորեն պատասխանի. նման իրավիճակի ստեղծման հնարավորություն նշմարու՞մ ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ պատասխաննելա կոնկրետ  Մեկ ասում ես մենակ խոսում եք, մեկ էլ արարքները քո համար չափանիշ չեն, բա ոնց տենց եղավ?


Ես անցածով չեմ ապրում: Հիմա ունենք իրավիճակի փոփոխություն, որը ես տեսնում եմ:
Վիշապի հաջորդ գրառման մեջ հիշատակված մարտի 1-ի կռվողներից շատերն այսօր չեն կռվելու, տարբեր պատճառներով. հիասթափություն, վախ, համակերպում և այլն: Անշուշտ կռվողներ էլ լինելու:

Ու իմ հարցը վերաբերվում ա կոնկրետ հիմիկվան: Ես ուզում եմ, որ ամեն մեկդ անկեղծորեն պատասխանեք, էսօր, հնարավոր ակտիվության դեպքում դուք պատրա՞ստ եք:
Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ երբ անկեղծորեն էս հարցին պատասխանեք, կգանք էս թեմայի հարցադրման պատասխանին. Հայաստանին նոր ընդդիմություն պե՞տք է, թե՞ ոչ:

Որովհետև նոր ուժի համար պետք ա ռեալ պահանջարկ լինի, ոչ թե զուտ բարի ցանկություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու մարտի մեկին ու՞ր էիր: Էս հարցը կարող ե՞ս տալ մարտի մեկին կռիվ անողներին… Ինձ թվում է մեծ կտորդ՝ ականջդ կմնա


Ես մարտի մեկին բանակում էի  :Smile: 
Էդ 2008-ի:
Իսկ 2010-ի մարտի 1-ին լինելու եմ հանրահավաքի: Որտև էսօր ավելին անել չեմ կարող, ավելին անելու տեղ չկա: Ուրիշ առաջարկ կա՞, ավելի գործնական, ավելի հեռուն գնացող: Ես պատրաստ եմ: Բայց ռեալ, կոնկրետ, հստակ: Ոչ վերացական:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ես սենց թե նենց իշխանափոխության համար *կռվի* դուս չեմ գա :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես սենց թե նենց իշխանափոխության համար *կռվի* դուս չեմ գա


իսկ ես դուրս կգաի;
Բայց պայմանով, որ այդ կռիվը մենակ իրար չափալախելով չի վերջանալու, այլ ավելի լուրջ՝ նորմալ, արյունոտ հեղափոխությամբ:
ամենակարևորը, պետք է թափել օլիգարխների ու վերին իշխանության արյունը

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

վ երևի ասածս էն էլ, որ Հայաստանին պետք է ոչ թե նոր ընդիմություն, այլ Զորոների ու Ռոբին Հուդերի մի 100 հոգանոց խումբ, ու ես ուրախությամբն կդառնամ նրանցից մեկը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաջորդ հարցը, առաջինը մնաց անպատասխան:
> Ձեզնից ո՞վ ա էն մարդը, ով էդ նոր ուժի հանկարծ ու ձևավորման դեպքում պատրաստ ա լինել առաջին շարքում, ոչ որպես ղեկավար: Այլ որպես մասնակից, պայքարող:


Ապեր, առաջին շարքում լինելը որն ա? Կարող ա Ավարայրի ճակատամարտն ա ? Եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն Լևոնը պիտի մագլցի ԱԺ չափառները մինիմում, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի պես: Փղերի դեմ էլ գվարդիան պիտի տանենք, ի դեմս ՀԱԿ խորհրդի: 

2008-ի հանրահավաքներին, հիմա-հիմա գոռալուց, ով էր նայում առաջին շարքում կամ վերջին շարքում կանգնածներն ովքեր են ? Երբ որ շարժում կա նորմալ, առաջին ու վերջին շարք հասկացությունները դուրս են գալիս մեջտեղից, քանի որ սաղ էլ շարքերում են: Էտ հիմայա դա դարձել կարևոր, քանի որ սաղ շարժումից չորս հոգի են մնացել, մեկը առաջ, մեկը հետ, երկուսն էլ ֆլանգներում:

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2010), davidus (27.01.2010), REAL_ist (27.01.2010), Վիշապ (27.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Բացի 91–ի գետնին ընկած իշխաբնությունը վերցնելուց երբ է հայաստանում իշխանություն վերցնելը միտինգով  ու 100000 ավորներով եղել՞. Նույնիսկ 91–ին Լեվոնը հաղթեց, որովհետև ինքը ևս նախապես ուներ իր օգտին աշխատող փոքր թիմ.
Հետագայում միշտ էլ թիմ է եղել. Այլ հարց որ հիմա թիմ կոչվածը հանցագործներ են. Նոր ընդիմություն ասածը եթե մտածեց գործել հնի պես, հրապարակներում ու մասսայով, ապա բան էլ չի ստացվելու. Իհարկե սկզբից հասարակական գիտակցություն պետք է փոխվի ու նոր դրանից հետո, արդեն թիմ պետք է ձևավորվի, իր գաղտնի անդամներով, որոնք պետք է կարողանան չեզոքացնել իշխանության հենարաններին ու վախեցնեն իշխանական թիմին. 
Առանց գիտակցություն փոխելու և դրանից հետո էլ առանց այս կառույցի գործ սկսելն անիմաստ է. 
Չուկ ջան իմ բախչեն մի երկու օր առաջ մեծ քար մը նեդած էիր, չեմ պատասխանել. :Ok:  
Այս մեկն էլ դու հանդուրժիր. :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (27.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

երևի ինկատի ունենք ընդդիմության ղեկավարներ չէ՞… պետք է ընդդիմության նոր ղեկավարներ թե չէ… ընդդիմությունը մի կոմպոնենտից չի բաղկացած… դրա համար էս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանելու համար ես կառաջարկեի առաջին հերթին հասկանանք ինչ բան է ընդդիմությունը… 

…դե որ պետք լիներ կլիներ… եթե կարիք չկա ընդդիմության, ընդդիմություն չի լինի… զոռովից պետք չի ժողովրդին ակտիվացնել ու համոզել որ վատ են ապրում, որ կաշառք տալը վատ ա, որ իրենք իրավունքներ ունեն, որ ..... մնացած բաներ… զոռովից պետք չի, որովհետև երբ զոռով են անում վերջում դուրս է գալիս որ ժողովրդին մանիպուլյացիայի են ենթարկում իրենց անձնական նպատակների համար…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, ձյաձ, եթե հիմա էմոցիաները մի կողմ թողնենք, ու ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջ տարաձայնությունները, կնկատենք, որ մենք նույն կողմում ենք: Իսկ էդ նշանակում ա, որ պիտի իրար հետ խաղանք, ոչ թե առանձին: Բայց մինչև խաղը սկսելը շատ բան ա պետք համաձայնեցնել:
> 
> Էսպես, դու կոնկրետ ցանկություն ներկայացրիր, հիմա մինչև հաջորդ փուլին անցնելը (քննարկման), անկեղծորեն պատասխանի. նման իրավիճակի ստեղծման հնարավորություն նշմարու՞մ ես:


Chuk ջան, դու տեղի ունեցած որոշ բավականին կարևոր ստրատեգիական խաղերին մատների արանքով ես նայում, կամ չնկատելու ես տալիս, դրա համար էլ քեզ թվում է, թե ժողովդրի պասիվությունն է պատճառը, այնինչ դոբերմանի գլուխը բոլորովին այլ վայրում է հուղակավորված։ Ուրեմն բացատրեմ քեզ «սահմանադրական» կոչված խաղի էությունը, դու մտածիր։ ՀԱԿ–ը երբեք, կրկնում եմ՝ երբեք ուղղակիորեն ժողովդրի միջոցով իշխանության գալու խնդիր իր առաջ չի դրել։ Պարզապես մի թեթև քրքրում ես անցյալը ու ամեն ինչ ջրի երես է դուրս գալիս։ Հիշենք, որ Լևոնը իր թե նախնական ճառերում ու թե մնացյալ ճառերում բավականին մանրամասն ծեծել է Ղարաբաղի թեման ու Թուրքիայի հետ քիրվայության թեման։ Բայց հարց է առաջանում՝ արդյո՞ք մեր ժողովրդի համար սրանք էին ամենաակտուալ խնդիրները ու մարտի մեկը այս բազարների շուրջ տեղի ունեցավ։ Արդյո՞ք Ազատության հրապարակում օր ու գիշեր հավաքված ժողովուրդը Ղարաբաղի հարց էր ուզում լուծել կամ Թուրքիայի հետ ախպերանալու հարց էր ուզում լուծել։ Իհարկե ոչ, մեր ժողովդրի հիմնական թեման ներքին խնդիրներ էին։ Հետևաբար հաջորդ հարցը՝ ո՞ր լսարանի առաջ էր Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի ու Թուրքիայի թեմայով դասախոսություններ կարդում։ Ու հենց այս հարցի պատասխանն էլ լրիվ բացում է «սահմանադրական» պայքարի քարտերը։ Իրականում Լևոն պապին ուդոչկեն բռնած ձուկ էր բռնում արևմտյան լճերում։ Դրա համար հենց ամենասկզբից հենց գնաց քիրվայության մասին թեման, Սերժը դեռ բան չհասկացած ասեց՝ «չեմ հասկանում, իրեն երեք տարի՞ է պետք Ղարաբաղը ծախելու համար»… էս քվազիազգայնական պռապուսկատը իրականում կարող է և բավականին անկեղծ էր Սերժի կողմից, մինչև որ Սերժը հասկացավ Լևոնի մտքերը ու հետո գլխի ընկավ, որ ամենաճիշտ խոդը Լևոնից առաջ ընկնելն է, ու ֆուտբոլային կայֆերը սկսվեցի՜ն։ Լևոնի գործիքը մասովկեն էր։ Այսինքն Նիկոլի ասած Մատենադարանից մինչև օպերա հավքված ժողովուրդը։ Իրենց հաշվարկներով դա գումարած Ղարաբաղի ու Թուրքիայի հարցում իրենց արագ զիջելու ու ճանապարհներ բացելու խոստումները բավարար էին, որ Երվրոխորհուրդը իր դռները շրխկացնի Սերժի առաջ, ասելով «դու լեգիտիմ չես, ռադդ քաշի ստուց», Սերժը մերժված մանթրաժային անելանելիության մեջ ընկներ, մի հատ էլ ժողովուրդը «Սերժիկ հեռացի՛ր» գոռար ու վարդակակաչների հեղափոխությունը պատրաստ էր, իսկ իշխանությունը կապույտ երիզով ոսկյա սկուտեղի վրա մատուցվում էր Լևոնին։ Սերժը դա բավականին շուտ ջոկեց, վերցրեց ուդչկեն ու նույն որդով խայծը գցեց նույն արևմտյան լճերի մեջ ու դրանով խառնեց Լևոնի բոլոր հաշիվները, դա վերջինիս համար կատարյալ ֆիասկո էր, դրանով «սահմանադրական»–ի շանսերը մեռան։ Այսինքն իրականում 2008 ֆուտբոլային տարում թե Սերժը, թե Լևոնը գալապագոսյան որձ ֆրեգատների պես էգերին էին կանչում զուգավորվելու համար, բայց քանի որ Սերժը արդեն իշխանություն ուներ ու նույն խաղն էր խաղում, ապա նրա զուգավորվելու շանսերը անհամեմատ մեծ էին, քան Լևոնինը, քանի որ արևմտյան լճերի ձկնիկները անիմաստ էներգիա պիտի ծախսեին նույն որդը կուլ տալու համար։ 
Իսկ ժողովուրդը ընդհամենը գործիք էր, մասովկա էր պետք ցույց տալ։ Իսկ դու ասում ես ակտիվ պայքար, ֆլան ֆստան… Դա Լևոնին պետք չի, դու Լևոնին ստիպելու ես նախագահական կայֆեր անելու փոխարեն ժողովդրի տուֆտա հարցերը լուծել, դա Լևոնը չի արել նախկինում, և չէր էլ պատրաստվում հիմա անել, նրանը գլոբալ խնդիրներ են, Ղարաբաղ, Թուրքիա, Եվրոպա, դիվանագ.ություն, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Իմիջայլոց նույն ֆուֆլոն Նիկոլն էր փաթաթում ժողովդրի վզին ու ֆիասկոից հետո էլ իներցիայով շարունակում էր փաթաթել, որովհետև այլ բան չէր էլ մնացել անելու։ Դրա համար էլ գրվեց Նիկոլի շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհորդության մասին երազկոտ պոեմը, որը այդպես էլ չիրականացավ։ 
Դու մի քիչ մտածիր Չուկ, իմպուլսիվ պատասխաններ մի տուր։ Քաղաքականությունը իսկապես տականք խաղ է, իսկ դու քաղաքականությունից հեռու էնտուզիաստ լինելով փորձում ես խաղերի մասնակցել, առանց խաղերի կանոնները հասկանալու։ Ինչ վերաբերում է քո հարցին, ապա այո, ես իրականում լավատես լինելով նոր առողջ և ժողովրդամետ ուժերի առաջացման նշույլներ եմ տեսնում, առանց հույսի ապրելն էլ մի բան չի։

----------


## Rammer

Վիշապ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ժողովդրի հարցը չի?
Դու ոչ մի հիմք չունես մտածելու որ Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի հարցում զիջումների պիտի գնար...Իրականում այո առանցքայինը Ղարաբաղի հարցն է, բայց հազար անգամ արդեն գրել եմ թե ոնց : Առաջ հակադարձում էիր ասելով որ Լևոնը ուղղակի եկել ա դասախոսւույթունն կարդլու: Հիմա լավա որ դու էլ համամիտ ես որ Ղարաբաղի հարցի շուրջ ա պտտվում էս ամենը, մի քանի ամիս էլ սպասեմ մնացածում էլ կհամաձայնվես:

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ մինչև մարտի մեկ դու Լևոնի բերանից սահմանադրական պայքարի մասին բառ չես լսի...Կարող ես նայել տեսանյութերը:

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչ վերաբերում է քո հարցին, ապա այո, ես իրականում լավատես լինելով նոր առողջ և ժողովրդամետ ուժերի առաջացման նշույլներ եմ տեսնում, առանց հույսի ապրելն էլ մի բան չի


։

Քանի լուծված չի Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը բացառված է...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ Ղարաբաղի հարցը ժողովդրի հարցը չի?
> Դու ոչ մի հիմք չունես մտածելու որ Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի հարցում զիջումների պիտի գնար...Իրականում այո առանցքայինը Ղարաբաղի հարցն է, բայց հազար անգամ արդեն գրել եմ թե ոնց : Առաջ հակադարձում էիր ասելով որ Լևոնը ուղղակի եկել ա դասախոսւույթունն կարդլու: Հիմա լավա որ դու էլ համամիտ ես որ Ղարաբաղի հարցի շուրջ ա պտտվում էս ամենը, մի քանի ամիս էլ սպասեմ մնացածում էլ կհամաձայնվես:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ մինչև մարտի մեկ դու Լևոնի բերանից սահմանադրական պայքարի մասին բառ չես լսի...Կարող ես նայել տեսանյութերը:


Ապեր հիմա դեմագոգիայի ժամանակը չի։ Ղարաբաղի հարցը արագ լուծելը պետք է գուցե սաղ աշխարհին, բայց ոչ մեր ժողովդրին, մեզ համար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված է։ Թե՞ քեզ թվում է, մի քանի հողեր հետ տալով կռիվը պրծնում է, ու Ադրբեջանի հետ հաշտ ու խաղաղ ապրում ենք, հա՞ էս կտերին ե՞ս հավատացել։ Իսկ հանրահավաքների որ դու գնում էիր, քեզ հուզող հիմնական հարցը Ղարաբաղի հարցն է՞ր, Լևոնին հավատացել էիր, որ հիմա չլուծեցիր պատերազմ է՞ լինելու։ Պատերազմ լինելու է բոլոր դեպքերում, ապեր, անցած դարի թուրքաբոլշեվիկյան կտեր ուտելու նույն էշությունը փորձում ենք կրկնել վրեդ խաբար չկա։ Իսկ թե մինչև մարտի մեկ Լևոնը ինչ չի ասել, ես դրա վրա թքած ունեմ, ինձ համար կարևոր է՝ թե ինչ է ասվել։ Ինչ չի ասվելու տակ ամեն ինչ կարելի է նկատի ունենալ, էդ հենց քո ասած կռուտիտիզմն է, որ կա։ Գիտե՞ս ես չեմ ասել, որ գնդակը կանաչ գույնի է, հետևաբար նկատի ունեի որ այն կարմիր գույնի է։

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Պետքը պետք ա, եթե իսկականից համ նոր ա, համ ընդդիմություն ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ։
> 
> Քանի լուծված չի Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը բացառված է...


Սա հարյուր տոկոսանոց ֆուֆլո է։

----------


## ministr

Ինչ էլ հավես ունեք...  :Smile: 
Նույն թեմայի շուրջը 9 էջ!

Նոր ընդդիմությունը երկնքից հո չի ընկնելու.. եղածի մեջ պետքա փնտրել, կա? Ոնց նայում եմ չկա: Ով որ կա տեսնում ենք, ի դեմս ՀԱԿ-ի:
ՀԱԿ-ի մեթոդները արդյունավետ չէին, կամ էլ մեթոդներն արդյունավետ էին կատարումն էր վատ: Ինչևէ, դա արդեն ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի:
Հիմա երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ ՀԱԿ-ը ոտից գլուխ վերանայումա իր գործողությունների ծրագիրը, գտնում արդյունավետության բարձրացման ուղիները, կամ էլ նոր ընդդիմադիր ուժա ի հայտ գալիս: Նոր ընդդիմադիր ուժ հորիզոններում չի երևում: Ստացվումա, որ ինչքան էլ քլգնենք, միակ հուսյն էս պահին նայա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մի հատ restart լինի, կամ պռաշիվկեն փոխեն (կամպյուտրշիկային ինչպիսի տերմինաբանություն...):
 Եթե հիմա մեկը դուրս եկավ սկսեց քարոզել քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն, անմիջապես գիտեք չէ ինչ կանեն? ՄՄԶ, ՊՊԶ: Հակասահմանադրական կոչեր, պետական կարգը տապալելու փորձ ու հայդա 15 տարի շերտավոր արև տեսնելու: Մոտավորապես էն Արկադի Վարդանյանի (եթե չեմ սխալվում) սցենարով: Նման բաները տակից են արվում, իսկ տակից անելու համար կառույցներ են պետք, որը նոր ընդդիմադիր ուժը չի կարող միանգամից ունենալ, իսկ այ ՀԱԿ-ն ունի...
Կարճ ասած հիմա մեզ այլ բան չի մնում քան սպասել ու հուսալ... որովհետև մինչև ընտրություններ ժողովուրդը դժվար թե զարյադկա լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Սա հարյուր տոկոսանոց ֆուֆլո է։


Պարզ 3-րդ դասարանի մտքրեմ եմ հիմա գրելու...
Որպեսզի ժողովրդավորություն լինի պետք է ազատվել ռուսական ԿԳԲ-ի վրա հիմված բռնապետական ազդեցությունից: Այդ վասլային վիճակից դուրս գալու համար անհրաժեշտ է, բայց ոչ բավարար, որ նախ լուծվի Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Հետո անհրաժեշտ է որ դուրս գան ռուսական զորքրերը: Հետո նոր պետք է նախադեպ ստեղծվի իշխանությունը առանց բռնության հանձնելու, ու դրանից հետո կսկսվի ռեալ ժողովրդավարացամն պրոցես ճիշտ այնկունաքարի վրա:

Հենց դու փորձես այնպիսի քայլեր  ԱՆԿԱԽ անել, որը կարող է  բերել մեծ ժողովրդկանության քեզ ֆիզիկապես կոչնչացնեն հենց ակուքներում...Օրինակները աչքիդ առաջ են  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր հիմա դեմագոգիայի ժամանակը չի։ Ղարաբաղի հարցը արագ լուծելը պետք է գուցե սաղ աշխարհին, բայց ոչ մեր ժողովդրին, մեզ համար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված է։ Թե՞ քեզ թվում է, մի քանի հողեր հետ տալով կռիվը պրծնում է, ու Ադրբեջանի հետ հաշտ ու խաղաղ ապրում ենք, հա՞ էս կտերին ե՞ս հավատացել։ Իսկ հանրահավաքների որ դու գնում էիր, քեզ հուզող հիմնական հարցը Ղարաբաղի հարցն է՞ր, Լևոնին հավատացել էիր, որ հիմա չլուծեցիր պատերազմ է՞ լինելու։ Պատերազմ լինելու է բոլոր դեպքերում, ապեր, անցած դարի թուրքաբոլշեվիկյան կտեր ուտելու նույն էշությունը փորձում ենք կրկնել վրեդ խաբար չկա։ Իսկ թե մինչև մարտի մեկ Լևոնը ինչ չի ասել, ես դրա վրա թքած ունեմ, ինձ համար կարևոր է՝ թե ինչ է ասվել։ Ինչ չի ասվելու տակ ամեն ինչ կարելի է նկատի ունենալ, էդ հենց քո ասած կռուտիտիզմն է, որ կա։ Գիտե՞ս ես չեմ ասել, որ գնդակը կանաչ գույնի է, հետևաբար նկատի ունեի որ այն կարմիր գույնի է։


ՁԵԶ համար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված է?  :LOL:  :LOL:  Բռատ կարող արիացինների ազդեցության տակ ես?

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ էլ հավես ունեք... 
> Նույն թեմայի շուրջը 9 էջ!
> 
> Նոր ընդդիմությունը երկնքից հո չի ընկնելու.. եղածի մեջ պետքա փնտրել, կա? Ոնց նայում եմ չկա: Ով որ կա տեսնում ենք, ի դեմս ՀԱԿ-ի:
> ՀԱԿ-ի մեթոդները արդյունավետ չէին, կամ էլ մեթոդներն արդյունավետ էին կատարումն էր վատ: Ինչևէ, դա արդեն ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի:
> Հիմա երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ ՀԱԿ-ը ոտից գլուխ վերանայումա իր գործողությունների ծրագիրը, գտնում արդյունավետության բարձրացման ուղիները, կամ էլ նոր ընդդիմադիր ուժա ի հայտ գալիս: Նոր ընդդիմադիր ուժ հորիզոններում չի երևում: Ստացվումա, որ ինչքան էլ քլգնենք, *միակ հուսյն էս պահին նայա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մի հատ restart լինի, կամ պռաշիվկեն փոխեն (կամպյուտրշիկային ինչպիսի տերմինաբանություն...):*
>  Եթե հիմա մեկը դուրս եկավ սկսեց քարոզել քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն, անմիջապես գիտեք չէ ինչ կանեն? ՄՄԶ, ՊՊԶ: Հակասահմանադրական կոչեր, պետական կարգը տապալելու փորձ ու հայդա 15 տարի շերտավոր արև տեսնելու: Մոտավորապես էն Արկադի Վարդանյանի (եթե չեմ սխալվում) սցենարով: Նման բաները տակից են արվում, իսկ տակից անելու համար կառույցներ են պետք, որը նոր ընդդիմադիր ուժը չի կարող միանգամից ունենալ, իսկ այ ՀԱԿ-ն ունի...
> Կարճ ասած հիմա մեզ այլ բան չի մնում քան սպասել ու հուսալ... որովհետև մինչև ընտրություններ ժողովուրդը դժվար թե զարյադկա լինի


մինչև Լևոնին ՀԱԿ-ից "sikարետ" չանեն, ՀԱԿ-ը կյանքում պռաշիվկեն չի փոխի.....

----------


## ministr

Մի տարբերակ դայա, մյուս տարբերակն ավելի ընդհանուրա, մաքրվել մարդկանցից, ում միայն անունը արդեն հերիքա որ չվստահես էդ ուժին...Կոմպլեքս լուծումա պետք:

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պարզ 3-րդ դասարանի մտքրեմ եմ հիմա գրելու...
> Որպեսզի ժողովրդավորություն լինի պետք է ազատվել ռուսական ԿԳԲ-ի վրա հիմված բռնապետական ազդեցությունից: Այդ վասլային վիճակից դուրս գալու համար անհրաժեշտ է, բայց ոչ բավարար, որ նախ լուծվի Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Հետո անհրաժեշտ է որ դուրս գան ռուսական զորքրերը: Հետո նոր պետք է նախադեպ ստեղծվի իշխանությունը առանց բռնության հանձնելու, ու դրանից հետո կսկսվի ռեալ ժողովրդավարացամն պրոցես ճիշտ այնկունաքարի վրա:
> 
> Հենց դու փորձես այնպիսի քայլեր  ԱՆԿԱԽ անել, որը կարող է  բերել մեծ ժողովրդկանության քեզ ֆիզիկապես կոչնչացնեն հենց ակուքներում...Օրինակները աչքիդ առաջ են


Rammer, մենակ չասես, թե մարտի մեկին ժողովդրի վրա ռուսական զորքերն էին կրակում։ Ռուսական ռազմակայանը Հայաստանում արտաքին հարցեր է լուծում, բայց ոչ ներքին։ Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանի ներքին ժողովդրավարության հատ կապ ունի ճիշտ այնքանով, որ սույն հարցը մատի փաթաթան դարձրած թե Լևոնը թե Սերժը իշխանության խնդիրներ են լուծում *միայն* արտաքին ուժերի լճերում ձուկ բռնելու միջոցով։ Իսկ իշխանության մնալու միջոցը դրսից ուղարկված փողն է վարկերի ու օգնության տեսքով, որի մի մասը մասնավորապես Սերժը բաժանում է վասալներին, սրանք էլ արխային ծեծում են ժողովդրին կամ կրակում ժողովրդի վրա։ Պրիչե՞մ տուտ ռուսական զորքեր։ Սովետից դուրս գալու ժամանակ խի չկայի՞ն այդ ռուսական զորքերը, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ չկայի՞ն։  Չկարողացա՞ր սովետից դուրս գալ, չկարողացա՞ր Ղարաբաղի պատերազմում հաղթել։ Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Ղարաբաղի հարցը հինգ շրջաններ վերադարձնելով չի լուծվելու, միջազգային երաշխիքներ, ֆլան ֆստան սաղ թուրքաբոլշեվիկյան կտեր են, ուշքի արի։

Հ.Գ. Խի Լևոնը խոստացել էր ռուսական ԿԳԲ–ից ազատե՞լ Հայաստանը։ Բա որ այդպես ես մտածում, էլ ու՞մ տանձին ա պետք ձեր «պայքարը»։

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, մենակ չասես, թե մարտի մեկին ժողովդրի վրա ռուսական զորքերն էին կրակում։ Ռուսական ռազմակայանը Հայաստանում արտաքին հարցեր է լուծում, բայց ոչ ներքին։ Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանի ներքին ժողովդրավարության հատ կապ ունի ճիշտ այնքանով, որ սույն հարցը մատի փաթաթան դարձրած թե Լևոնը թե Սերժը իշխանության խնդիրներ են լուծում *միայն* արտաքին ուժերի լճերում ձուկ բռնելու միջոցով։ Իսկ իշխանության մնալու միջոցը դրսից ուղարկված փողն է վարկերի ու օգնության տեսքով, որի մի մասը մասնավորապես Սերժը բաժանում է վասալներին, սրանք էլ արխային ծեծում են ժողովդրին կամ կրակում ժողովրդի վրա։ Պրիչե՞մ տուտ ռուսական զորքեր։ Սովետից դուրս գալու ժամանակ խի չկայի՞ն այդ ռուսական զորքերը, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ժամանակ չկայի՞ն։  Չկարողացա՞ր սովետից դուրս գալ, չկարողացա՞ր Ղարաբաղի պատերազմում հաղթել։ Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Ղարաբաղի հարցը հինգ շրջաններ վերադարձնելով չի լուծվելու, միջազգային երաշխիքներ, ֆլան ֆստան սաղ թուրքաբոլշեվիկյան կտեր են, ուշքի արի։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խի Լևոնը խոստացել էր ռուսական ԿԳԲ–ից ազատե՞լ Հայաստանը։ Բա որ այդպես ես մտածում, էլ ու՞մ տանձին ա պետք ձեր «պայքարը»։


Վիշապ ջան եթե ես հիմա նույնիսկ Սեռժի խոսոտվանությունը դնեմ թե ով ա կազմակերպել և իրականացնել մարտի մեկը, մեկա դու մի բան կգտնես հակադարձելու: Անկեղծ ցանկնում եմ բոլոր ուշքի եկածներին կերտել իրենց պատկերացրած ընդիմությունը: Ես ոչ մի դեմ բան չունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, ժող, իմ եզրակացությունն ասեմ, գնամ խաղալու:
Եզրակացություն, որը վաղուց էի արել, բայց հաստատվեց էս թեմայի գրառումներից:

Ուրեմն կա բարի ցանկություն. փոխել երկրում իշխանությանը, հաստատել սահմանադրական կարգ:
Հիմա կա ևս մեկ բարի ցանկություն. կարողանալ ձևավորել նոր ընդդիմություն կամ էլ հինը վերափոխել՝ հարմարեցնելով մեզ:

Իմ եզրկացությունը. դրանք ընդամենը բարի ցանկություններ են, որոնք չեն իրականանալու, քանի որ իրական պահանջ չկա: Իրական պահանջը կլինի, երբ կլինի ակտիվ ժողովուրդ (պայքարող բառն էլ ժամանակավոր մի կողմ դնենք), ով կհարկադրի նման ուժի կազմավորումը կամ եղածի վերաձևափոխումը: Այդպիսին, ցավոք, չկա: Կան ընդամենը բազում բարի ցանկություն ունեցողներ, ինչպես օրինակ ես կարող եմ երազել, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իջնի, սրանց ձեռքերը շղթաներով կապի ու տանի: Երբ որ կլինի այդ ակտիվ ժողովուրդը, այս թեմայում երկար ու գեղեցիկ խոսքեր գրողները հանկարծ կարող ա նկատեն, որ նոր ընդդիմություն էլ պետք չի, հինը այդ ռեսուրսով իրենց ուզածն էլ է անելու:

Ինչ-որ է:
Ինչպես ասել եմ, նորից կասեմ. միայն ուրախ կլինեմ եթե նոր ու հզոր ուժ, գաղափարական ու լավ մարտավարությամբ ընդդիմություն ձևավորվի: Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ: Պարզապես չեմ հավատում ու պատրաստ եմ ուզածիդ հետ գրազ գալ, որ առնվազն առաջիկա 2 տարում չենք տեսնելու այդպիսի ընդդիմություն, եթե իհարկե հանկարծ ու էդ ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ն իշխանության չգա:

Այս պահին ունենք խնդիր, մեզնից հասանելիք ամեն ինչ անելը իշխանությանը մարտահրավեր նետած միակ ուժին աջակցելու:
Առնվազն ես ունեմ էդ խնդիրը:
Ու էդ ուժի հետևից գնալու եմ, որովհետև էսօրվա ասպարեզում ուրիշ նման ուժ չկա:
Մասնավորապես վաղը ՀԱԿ ղեկավար կազմի հետ եռաբլուր եմ գնում, եթե միացողներ կլինեն, զանգեք:

Ու ինձ կներեք, որ նման թեմաները ջուրծեծոցի եմ համարում:

հ.գ. Վիշապ, քո կոնկրետ տեսակետներին ուզում էի կետ առ կետ պատասխանել, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի հավեսս փախել ա, մասնավորապես սկսած էս հատվածից «ոչ հողեր հանձնելու քաքլան ու պարտվողական դիրքորոշմամբ, ոչ էլ քիրվայություն անելու, ծիպա առանց դրա մենք կյանք չունենք» ուտոպիա ա, պոպուլիստական կոչ, հետևաբար չիրականալի մի բան: Բայց երկար չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Եվ մի բան էլ հարցման մասին:
Վիշապ ձյա, մի տեղ գրել էիր, որ պարտվում ա էս հարցումով ՀԱԿ-ը:
Չէ, էդպես չի:
Նախ հարցումն ինքը թերի ա: Ինքը չի արտահայտում բոլոր հնարավոր դեպքերը: Բացի դրանից եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ընդամենը 5-6 հոգի են, որ մեկ տարի առաջ այլ կերպ կքվեարկեին  :Smile: 
Մյուսների քվեարկությունը հայտնի էր պապիս թվից  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Իմ եզրկացությունը. դրանք ընդամենը բարի ցանկություններ են, որոնք չեն իրականանալու, քանի որ իրական պահանջ չկա: Իրական պահանջը կլինի, երբ կլինի ակտիվ ժողովուրդ (պայքարող բառն էլ ժամանակավոր մի կողմ դնենք), ով կհարկադրի նման ուժի կազմավորումը կամ եղածի վերաձևափոխումը: Այդպիսին, ցավոք, չկա: …


Չուկ, էս մի հարցում էլի սխալվում ես։ Պահանջը կա, հակառակ դեպքում երկու բան կարելի է եզրակացնել՝ կամ մեր ժողովուրդը միջինում գոհ է ամեն ինչից, կամ մեր ժողովուրդը մի խայտառակ աստիճանի բութ ժողովուրդ է, որ նույնիսկ չգիտի թե ինչ է ուզում։ Բնականաբար ոչ մեկն է ճիշտ, ոչ մյուսը, տակ շտո պահանջը կա։ Ուրիշ բան, որ դու ասում ես, դե թող հելնի այդ ժողովուրդը ու արտահայտի իր պահանջը ինչ որ կերպ։ Ասենք ինքնաբուխ ցույց անի, կամ ասենք նստադուլ անի, մի ձև ցույց տա մի խոսքով։ Տենց չի լինում ապեր։ Էն որ դու տելեվիզոռով նայում ես, որ ասենք Գերմանիայում ջահելները մեքենաներ են վառում, կամ Անգլիայում ավտոբուսի շոֆեռները գործադուլ են անում ու պլակատներով հելնում են փողոց, ուրեմն էդ սաղ կազմակերպված է։ Ու բացի այն, որ կազմակերպված է, այն մարդիկ առնվազն մինիմում 20% հույս ունեն, որ իրենց ակցիան արդարացված է ու արդյունք է տալու։ Ու բացի այդ նաև հաշվի առ ժողովրդի բնույթը, նման ժողովուրդները ուղղամիտ ժողովուրդներ են, նման պետություններում մանևրելու այլ ելք գտնելու ճանապարհներն են քիչ, հազար ու մի հարցեր կան, իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը որ հույս չի ունենում, ձենը կտրած գլխի ճարը ոնց էլ չլինի մի կերպ տեսնում է, քարից հաց քամող, օդից դոլարներ սարքող ժողովուրդ ենք։ Այսինքն քաղաքական ուժը պիտի հաշվի առնի նաև այս ժողովդրի ազգային խասյաթը։ Ու որ մենք պահի տակ բռնկվող էլ ենք, սարեր շուռ տվող էլ ենք, չկասկածես։ Պարզապես ստեղ մեկը գալիս է, ու ասում է թե ինքն ավելի լավն է ու վերջացավ։ Ոչ մեկ համակարգված դրվածք փոխելու ու ավելի հարամար ու շահավետ դրվածքի ձև այս ժողովդրին չի խոստացել, ոչ էլ Լևոնն է խոստացել։ Ու զուտ էդքանով հանդերձ, մենակ անձ փոխելու համար որ էս ժողովուրդը էսքան հավաքվեց, բա որ նորմալ ծրագիր լինե՞ր, ինչ կաներ։ Ժողովուրդը իր ակտիվությամբ չի քաղաքական ուժ ստեղծում, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ քաղաքական գրագետ ուժը հաշվի առնելով ժողովդրի իրական պահանջները, այդ ժողովդրին ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս, ու ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում սարեր է շուռ տալիս։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եվ մի բան էլ հարցման մասին:
> Վիշապ ձյա, մի տեղ գրել էիր, որ պարտվում ա էս հարցումով ՀԱԿ-ը:
> Չէ, էդպես չի:
> Նախ հարցումն ինքը թերի ա: Ինքը չի արտահայտում բոլոր հնարավոր դեպքերը: Բացի դրանից եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ընդամենը 5-6 հոգի են, որ մեկ տարի առաջ այլ կերպ կքվեարկեին 
> Մյուսների քվեարկությունը հայտնի էր պապիս թվից


Ուրեմն էդ որ պապուդ թվից նման քվեարկության արդյունք կար, ապա էն գլխից դա պիտի մտածելու տեղիք տար, թե ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ էդ մարդիկ չեն հավատում, ես սա քեզ դուզը ասեմ։ Թեկուզ և գերակշռող էին սուբյեկտիվ պատճառները, սակայն այդ պատճառները չեզոքացնելու մասին ՀԱԿ–ը չմտածեց, այլ միայն չորեց դրանով ավելի վանելով կասկածամիտ ժողովդրին։ Իսկ չորելու պատճառները կրկին փնտրիր Լևոնի իրական ցանկությունների ու հնարավորությունների մեջ, թե ինչքանո՞վ էին դրանք ժողովդրի մեծամասնության շահերի հետ համընկնում։

----------

davidus (27.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իմ կարծիքով հարկավոր է նոր ընդիմություն և նոր մտածելակերպ:Բայց նոր ընդիմություն նոր մտածողությամբ կարող է ստեղծվել  և ձևավորվել տասը տարուց  ոչ շուտ :Մնացածը այն ինչ որ կա նույն քաղաքականության ձախ թևն է կամ աջ ,հայաստանի դեպքում աջը և ձախը եվոպական աջի և ձախի հետ կապված չէ այն զուտ բանանային է և հատուկ նման պետւթյունների համար:Նոր ընդիմություն կարող է հստակ ձևավորվել այն պահից սկսված երբ առաջատարին չի բավարարի իր վիճակը և նա հնարավոր ամեն ինչ կանի հասնել իր նպատակին :
ա) Դառնալ իշխանակիր
բ) Ընդիմադիր փողատեր 
գ)Ընդիմաադիր խաղացող
դ)Հավերժ ընդիմադիր խաղից դուրս վիճակում: 
Իսկ պարոն Տիգրանին ես լուրջ չեմ ընդունում որչ որպես գիտությունների թեքնածու ոչ ել որպես կինոռեժիսիոր:
Շատ լավ հիշում եմ նրա «Օպեռան» որը մեծ խայտառակություն էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ։
> 
> Քանի լուծված չի Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը բացառված է...


Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվի եթե Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարություն չլինի… ժողովրդավարությունը մեզ պետք ա որ խնդիրները լուծենք, ոչ թե խնդիրները լուծենք որ ժողովրդավարություն լինի… եթե մեր բոլոր խնդիրները լուծված է էլ ժողովրդավարությունն ինչներիս է պետք

----------

davidus (28.01.2010), REAL_ist (28.01.2010), Արևածագ (11.02.2010), Վիշապ (28.01.2010), Տրիբուն (28.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա հարյուր տոկոսանոց ֆուֆլո է։


Վիշ ապեր, եթե էս նույն տեսակի մենաշնորհային ռեժիմն ա մնալու, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, իսկ եթե սիստեմը փոխվեց ու մենաշնորհը վերացավ տարբերությունը մեծ ա լուծված ու չլուծված Ղարաբաղյան հարցի մեջ…

----------


## dvgray

> Ու որ մենք պահի տակ բռնկվող էլ ենք, սարեր շուռ տվող էլ ենք, չկասկածես։ Պարզապես ստեղ մեկը գալիս է, ու ասում է թե ինքն ավելի լավն է ու վերջացավ։ Ոչ մեկ համակարգված դրվածք փոխելու ու ավելի հարամար ու շահավետ դրվածքի ձև այս ժողովդրին չի խոստացել, ոչ էլ Լևոնն է խոստացել։ Ու զուտ էդքանով հանդերձ, մենակ անձ փոխելու համար որ էս ժողովուրդը էսքան հավաքվեց, բա որ նորմալ ծրագիր լինե՞ր, ինչ կաներ։ Ժողովուրդը իր ակտիվությամբ չի քաղաքական ուժ ստեղծում, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ քաղաքական գրագետ ուժը հաշվի առնելով ժողովդրի իրական պահանջները, այդ ժողովդրին ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս, ու ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում սարեր է շուռ տալիս։


Վիշապ
դու մոռանում ես հաշվի առնել այնպիսի "մանրուք", ինչպիսին է այսօրվա հայկական ռեալությունը:
Այսօր Հայաստանի "քաղաքական" դաշտում հարցերը լուծվում են նոր, ուրիշ ձև մտածող ու իրականում քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու ցանկությամբ մարդկանց ծեծելով ու ահաբեկելով:
Դրա հիմքերը դրվեցին դեռևս Վանո-Վազգեն–Լևոն կլանի օրոք: Բայց դա կարևոր չէ:
Ամբողջ պոստ սովետական /հանած մերձբալթիկան ու Վրաստանը/ տաևրածքում դա է: Բորոլը հին կադրեր են: Նայիր ինչ է կատարվում ՈՒկրաինայում, Մոլդովայում, Ռուսաստանում, Բելոռուսում, Միջին Ասիայում… Հայաստանում: Մեր մոտ ոնց որ  *Արմատակալած  Ընդդիմություն ու Իշխանություն լինի*: ոչ մի նոր, երիտասարդ կամ ծեր մարդ չես տեսնի: Բոլորը նրանք են, ովքեր եղել են 20 տարի առաջ: Լևոն, Քոչ, Սերոժ, պողոս-պետրոս…
Սա նրանից չէ, որ չունենք նորը ծնելու ընդունակություն, այլ նրանից է, որ *նորին խեղդամահ են անում հենց օրորոցում*:  

* ելքը 1:Պետք ՝է համբերել, որ էս խեղդամահ անող սերունդը սատկի: Սա կքաշի երևի մի 15-20 տարի:*
*ելք 2: /Ժամանակից շուտ,/ բայց  սատկացնել այդ սերունդը:* - սա իմ ասած ճանապարհն է
*ելք երրորդ՝ "սահմանադրական պայքարը"- դա թմբիր է, որը մատուցելով այդ անիծյալ սերունդը քննացում է մասաներին, որպեսի համեմատաբար անհոգ  խեղդամահ անի այդ մանկանը իր օրորոցում:*

----------

REAL_ist (28.01.2010), Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս երևի գուշակներին հարցնես, Լևոնին հարցրու, ինքը գուշակելուց լավ ա, հետո Զուրաբյանը մի քսան անգամ կասի, որ իրենց բոլոր կանխատեսումները իրականացել են:
> 
> Բնականաբար տեսականորեն պիտի ժողովդրի լայն շերտերը լինեն, ասենք սվարչիկները, գազի մարդիկ, տաքսու շոֆերները…
> 
> Այ էս կարևոր ա: Իմ կարծիքով ոչ հողեր հանձնելու քաքլան ու պարտվողական դիրքորոշմամբ, ոչ էլ քիրվայություն անելու, ծիպա առանց դրա մենք կյանք չունենք… *Հիմքը պիտի լինի Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների հնարավորությունների ու ներուժի մաքսիմալ իրացումը, օրինականության, պաշտպանվածության ապահովմամբ: Զանգվածների մաքսիմալ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացվածություն, պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետների պատրաստում, մասնագիտական ոլորտների գործնական սերտիֆիկացում ու ստանդարտացում, ու նման լիքը գործնական կայֆեր…* 
> 
> Կ*րկին իմ կարծիքով անկյունաքարային պիտի լինի քաղաքացիական անհնազադնության իրավունքի իրացումը: Եթե մլիցեն բամփում ա գլխիդ ու դու վստահ ես, որ դա իր լիազորությունների սահմաններից դուրս է, վե՛րջ, նա ոստիկանի համազգեստով հանցագործ է, պիտի պաշտպանվել բոլոր համարժեք միջոցներով, ընդհուպ ոտերը պոկելը: Մի խոսքով իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը ամրագրված է թե Սահմանադրության մեջ, թե Քրեական Օրենսգրքի, ժողովդրին մաքսիմալ դուխ է պետք տալ, ու ոչ թե լացել, թե «իշխանությունները հերթական անգամ ապացուցեցին որ իրենք քխ են, , բայց մենք չենք կոտրվել, ուրեմն Պռոսպեկտով, Ամիրյանով դեպի Հյուսիսային պողոտա, խաղա՜ղ, հանգի՜ստ, ոստիկանների հետ խնդրում եմ չվիճել, չհակաճառել»*
> 
> 
> Հելի խաղա, ի՞նչ ես նստել պատի տակ… ՀԱԿ-ՀԱԿ նապաստակ…


Վիշ ապեր, էս առաջին պարբերությունը ոչ մի բանով մեր էս հիմիկվա ՀԱԿ-ից չի տարբերվում… ես չեմ հիշում որ ՀԱԿ-ը հակառակն ասած լինի… Կարող ա ես ըդտեղ չեմ եղել չգիտեմ… էս քո ասածը հենց սահմանադրական պայքարն ա… 

Երկրորդ մասով ասեմ Վիշապ ջան, դու մինիմում պետք ա ադեկվատ զինված միավորումներ ունենաս որ ժողովրդին մաքսիմալ դուխ տաս, որ երբ էն դուխավորված քաղաքացին փորձի ոստիկանի ոտը պոկի ու ՀՀ կարմիր բերետավորներն էլ էն կողմից բրիգադով հարձակվեն, մենք կարողանանք գոնե մի բրիգադ տրամադրել որ էդ դուխավորված քաղաքացուն գոնե փախցնենք դրանց ձեռից… եթե էս գարանտիան չես տալու, ուրեմն դուխ տալն էլ "սիրուն բան չի"… երբ որ սովորական մարդու դեմ կանոնավոր զորք են հանում, ապեր, համաձայնվի որ դուխը մի քիչ քիչ ա որ կենդանի մնաս…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, էս մի հարցում էլի սխալվում ես։ Պահանջը կա, հակառակ դեպքում երկու բան կարելի է եզրակացնել՝ կամ մեր ժողովուրդը միջինում գոհ է ամեն ինչից, կամ մեր ժողովուրդը մի խայտառակ աստիճանի բութ ժողովուրդ է, որ նույնիսկ չգիտի թե ինչ է ուզում։ Բնականաբար ոչ մեկն է ճիշտ, ոչ մյուսը, տակ շտո պահանջը կա։ Ուրիշ բան, որ դու ասում ես, դե թող հելնի այդ ժողովուրդը ու արտահայտի իր պահանջը ինչ որ կերպ։ Ասենք ինքնաբուխ ցույց անի, կամ ասենք նստադուլ անի, մի ձև ցույց տա մի խոսքով։ Տենց չի լինում ապեր։ Էն որ դու տելեվիզոռով նայում ես, որ ասենք Գերմանիայում ջահելները մեքենաներ են վառում, կամ Անգլիայում ավտոբուսի շոֆեռները գործադուլ են անում ու պլակատներով հելնում են փողոց, ուրեմն էդ սաղ կազմակերպված է։ Ու բացի այն, որ կազմակերպված է, այն մարդիկ առնվազն մինիմում 20% հույս ունեն, որ իրենց ակցիան արդարացված է ու արդյունք է տալու։ Ու բացի այդ նաև հաշվի առ ժողովրդի բնույթը, նման ժողովուրդները ուղղամիտ ժողովուրդներ են, նման պետություններում մանևրելու այլ ելք գտնելու ճանապարհներն են քիչ, հազար ու մի հարցեր կան, իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը որ հույս չի ունենում, ձենը կտրած գլխի ճարը ոնց էլ չլինի մի կերպ տեսնում է, քարից հաց քամող, օդից դոլարներ սարքող ժողովուրդ ենք։ Այսինքն քաղաքական ուժը պիտի հաշվի առնի նաև այս ժողովդրի ազգային խասյաթը։ Ու որ մենք պահի տակ բռնկվող էլ ենք, սարեր շուռ տվող էլ ենք, չկասկածես։ Պարզապես ստեղ մեկը գալիս է, ու ասում է թե ինքն ավելի լավն է ու վերջացավ։ Ոչ մեկ համակարգված դրվածք փոխելու ու ավելի հարամար ու շահավետ դրվածքի ձև այս ժողովդրին չի խոստացել, ոչ էլ Լևոնն է խոստացել։ Ու զուտ էդքանով հանդերձ, մենակ անձ փոխելու համար որ էս ժողովուրդը էսքան հավաքվեց, բա որ նորմալ ծրագիր լինե՞ր, ինչ կաներ։* Ժողովուրդը իր ակտիվությամբ չի քաղաքական ուժ ստեղծում, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ քաղաքական գրագետ ուժը հաշվի առնելով ժողովդրի իրական պահանջները, այդ ժողովդրին ճանապարհ է ցույց տալիս, ու ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում սարեր է շուռ տալիս։*


Ապեր, ժողովրդի ակտիվություն որ չեղավ չես իմանա ժողովրդի ուզածն ինչ ա ու էս դեպքում պետք ա կռահես իրանց ուզածն ինչ ա ու փորձես իրանց համոզել որ էդ ա իրանց ուզածը… շատ հնարավոր ա որ ճիշտ լինես ու չեմ կասկածում որ կլինես, բայց էդ իրանց ուզածը չի լինի… 

… բայց էս ամեն ինչը իհարկե շատ լավ ա, այնուամենայնիվ ոչ այնքան էական… ամենակարևորը էն ա որ դու ժողովրդին պետք ա 100% անոց գարանտիա տաս որ հենց առաջին անգամից հաղթելու ես… թե չէ դռնալու ես հերթականը, ժողովուրդն էլ ֆռռալու ա ու իրա 5000 վերցնի… գիտես չէ՞ բոլորն էլ ասել են որ հաղթելու են… իրանք էս են ուզում լսեն…

----------


## Rammer

> Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվի եթե Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարություն չլինի… ժողովրդավարությունը մեզ պետք ա որ խնդիրները լուծենք, ոչ թե խնդիրները լուծենք որ ժողովրդավարություն լինի… եթե մեր բոլոր խնդիրները լուծված է էլ ժողովրդավարությունն ինչներիս է պետք


Մեֆ ջան ես էլ չգիտեի, բայց Վիշապը ասում ա լուծված ա էտ հարցը կաաաաաայֆֆֆ...Հիմա պարապ ենք մտածում ենք ինչ անենք նոր ուժա բան էլի:

Մեֆ ինչի ես դեկլարատիվ մտքեր ասում? Հիմա եթե մեզ ստիպում են լուծման գնալ, ասենք հլը մի րոպե լռվեք տեղներտ մենք ստեղ ժողովրդավարություն կկռաուցեք հետո կգաք? Էսի լուրջ չի...Բացի տենց ասող էլ չկա:

Պարզ բան եմ ասում: Ով ժողովրդավարություն դրոշ բարձրացնի, սկսի համակիրնե հավաքել, հենց 100 հոգի երիտաստարդ շուրջդ հավաքես 5 րոպե հետո ԿԳԲ-ն գալու թեր տուն, ու եթե կոմպռմիսի չգաս ֆիզիկապես կոչնչացնեն:
Դիմա հիմա կառուցի էտ ժողովրդավարությունը....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ եզրկացությունը. դրանք ընդամենը բարի ցանկություններ են, որոնք չեն իրականանալու, քանի որ իրական պահանջ չկա: Իրական պահանջը կլինի, երբ կլինի ակտիվ ժողովուրդ (պայքարող բառն էլ ժամանակավոր մի կողմ դնենք), ով կհարկադրի նման ուժի կազմավորումը կամ եղածի վերաձևափոխումը: Այդպիսին, ցավոք, չկա: Կան ընդամենը բազում բարի ցանկություն ունեցողներ, ինչպես օրինակ ես կարող եմ երազել, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իջնի, սրանց ձեռքերը շղթաներով կապի ու տանի: Երբ որ կլինի այդ ակտիվ ժողովուրդը, այս թեմայում երկար ու գեղեցիկ խոսքեր գրողները հանկարծ կարող ա նկատեն, որ նոր ընդդիմություն էլ պետք չի, հինը այդ ռեսուրսով իրենց ուզածն էլ է անելու:


Չուկ ջան, բարի ցանկությունների շուրջը երկու տարի առաջ մի միլոին մարդ հավաքվեց, հո ապուշ չէին ?? Իշխանափոխությունն էլ բարի ցանկություն էր պարզվեց չէ ? Հիմա մեր մի բարի ցանկությունը չի իրագործվել, ուրիշ բարի ցանկություն ենք մեջտեղ քաշում, կարող ա դա իրագործվի: Խի ենք կպած մնում հին բարի ցանկությանը ? 

Երկու տարի առաջ էլ Լևոնին էինք տեսնում Հիսուսի կարգավիճակով: Ոչ մեկդ ստեղ չէր երազում, որ հեսա էսօր էգուց սրանց վերջն եկել ա ? Սաղս էլ էտ հույսով էինք, դաժե Լևոնը: Նենց որ ապեր, մի բարի ցանկությունը մի ուրիշ բարի ցանկությամբ ենք փոխում, առաձնապես բան տեղի չի ունենում:

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ ջան, բարի ցանկությունների շուրջը երկու տարի առաջ մի միլոին մարդ հավաքվեց, հո ապուշ չէին ?? Իշխանափոխությունն էլ բարի ցանկություն էր պարզվեց չէ ? Հիմա մեր մի բարի ցանկությունը չի իրագործվել, ուրիշ բարի ցանկություն ենք մեջտեղ քաշում, կարող ա դա իրագործվի: Խի ենք կպած մնում հին բարի ցանկությանը ? 
> 
> Երկու տարի առաջ էլ Լևոնին էինք տեսնում Հիսուսի կարգավիճակով: Ոչ մեկդ ստեղ չէր երազում, որ հեսա էսօր էգուց սրանց վերջն եկել ա ? Սաղս էլ էտ հույսով էինք, դաժե Լևոնը: Նենց որ ապեր, մի բարի ցանկությունը մի ուրիշ բարի ցանկությամբ ենք փոխում, առաձնապես բան տեղի չի ունենում:


Ապեր էտ "հին" բարի ցանկությունը վերածվել ա կոնկրետ գործողության: Հիմա դուք ապակողմնորոշում եք մարդկանց, ասում եք թողեք ձեր գործը ու եկեք թիթեռ նկարենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր էտ "հին" բարի ցանկությունը *վերածվել ա կոնկրետ գործողության:* Հիմա դուք ապակողմնորոշում եք մարդկանց, ասում եք թողեք ձեր գործը ու եկեք թիթեռ նկարենք...


Էլի սկսեցիր չափազանցացնել  :Jpit: )) 
Ապեր, նենց կոնկրետ գործողություն ա, որ համ Ղարաբաղն ենք տալու, համ սահմանը չի բացվելու, համ էլ մնալու ենք մեր ղզալաբշների լծի տակ: Էն խեղճ Նիկլոն էլ բերդում: 
Լուրջ եմ ասում, լուչշե թիթեռ նկարենք:

----------

davidus (28.01.2010), Mephistopheles (28.01.2010), Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Էլի սկսեցիր չափազանցացնել )) 
> Ապեր, նենց կոնկրետ գործողություն ա, որ համ Ղարաբաղն ենք տալու, համ սահմանը չի բացվելու, համ էլ մնալու ենք մեր ղզալաբշների լծի տակ: Էն խեղճ Նիկլոն էլ բերդում: 
> Լուրջ եմ ասում, լուչշե թիթեռ նկարենք:


Ապեր հայ ժողովուրդև որպես ամբողջություն բաստուրմի թելա...Հա ես էլ էտ թելի մի մասն եմ, բայց ես/մենք գոնե պայաքարու մոր որ մսին հասնեմ...Իսկ դու ապեր լինելով էլի էտ թելի մի կտորը մարդկանց ասում ես որ իրականում դու վիչնաի թել ենք եկեք մենք վիչինային ձգտենք:

Ղարաբաղը շուտվանից տվածա, երբ որ ղարաբաղը սկսվեց հայաթափել հենց հայերի կողմից...Հիմա եթե դու ասես եկեք ուժեղանաք որ ղարաբաղի հարցը ի օգուտ մեզ լուծենք էտի նույն ա որ արիական Հայսատան կառուցես: Դրա համար իրատես մարդիկ գոնե ուզում են նվազագույնի հասցեց զիջումնները, որ վաբշե չբռնեն բաժանեն ու ասեն դավայ հլը ստուց դավայ դավայ, ոնց որ միշտ արել են...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր հայ ժողովուրդև որպես ամբողջություն բաստուրմի թելա...Հա ես էլ էտ թելի մի մասն եմ, բայց ես/մենք գոնե պայաքարու մոր որ մսին հասնեմ...Իսկ դու ապեր լինելով էլի էտ թելի մի կտորը մարդկանց ասում ես որ իրականում դու վիչնաի թել ենք եկեք մենք վիչինային ձգտենք:
> 
> Ղարաբաղը շուտվանից տվածա, երբ որ ղարաբաղը սկսվեց հայաթափել հենց հայերի կողմից...Հիմա եթե դու ասես եկեք ուժեղանաք որ ղարաբաղի հարցը ի օգուտ մեզ լուծենք էտի նույն ա որ արիական Հայսատան կառուցես: Դրա համար իրատես մարդիկ գոնե ուզում են նվազագույնի հասցեց զիջումնները, որ վաբշե չբռնեն բաժանեն ու ասեն դավայ հլը ստուց դավայ դավայ, ոնց որ միշտ արել են...


Rammer, դու Ղարաբաղից խաբար ե՞ս։ Ուրեմն Ղարաբաղը հայաթափվել է լրիվ նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ինչ՝ Սովետական Հայաստանի տարածքը։ Մարդիկ ապրելու ու հարմարությունների հետ կապված խնդիրներ են ունեցել, կամ դուրս են եկել երկրից, կամ էլ եկել են Երևան ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Սովետական Հայաստանի տարածքի գյուղերից են եկել։ Այստեղ պատճառը կրկին օլիգարխիան է, իր տնտեսական սնանկ քաղաքականությամբ։ Մենակ չասես թե Լևոնի ժամանակ ավելի հարմար էր ասենք Բերձորում (Լաչին) կամ Քարվաճառում ապրելը։ 98 թվին Քարվաճառում ոչ մեկ չէր ապրում, միայն հատուկենտ զինվորական սպաներ իրենց ընտանիքներով։ Հիմա առնվազն երեք հազար ապրող կա, դպրոց կա, մարզպետարան կա, էլէկտրականություն են քաշել, ավտոբուս է գործում։ Էդ ոչ թե մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, այլ իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, ընդհամենը երեք ամիս առաջ։ 96–98 թվերին էլ ծառայում էի այդ վայրերում։ Էդ մարդկան էդտեղից հանելը արդեն գլխացավանք է, որ անցնես ու հարցուփորձ անես, կտեսնես։ Էդ շուտվանից տված պրծած ա Լևոնական կտերին մի հավատա, էդ տալը էդքան հեշտ բան չի, որ Սերժիկը մի հատ թղթի վրա ստորագրեց ու հարցը լուծվեց։ Սերժն էլ Լևոնն էլ քամի են անում պահի թելադրանքից ելնելով, ինչ իրենց որ ձեռ տվեց էդ պահին, էդ էլ ասում են։ Սրանք երկուսն էլ թքած ունեն երեք հազար մարդ ավել–պակասի վրա, սրանց մենակ իրենց դիրքերն ա հետաքրքրում։ Այնպես որ ոչ թե ժողովուրդն է բաստուրմի թել, այլ ժողովդրին են բաստուրմի թելի տեղ դնում։

----------

davidus (28.01.2010), REAL_ist (28.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ
> դու մոռանում ես հաշվի առնել այնպիսի "մանրուք", ինչպիսին է այսօրվա հայկական ռեալությունը:
> Այսօր Հայաստանի "քաղաքական" դաշտում հարցերը լուծվում են նոր, ուրիշ ձև մտածող ու իրականում քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու ցանկությամբ մարդկանց ծեծելով ու ահաբեկելով:
> Դրա հիմքերը դրվեցին դեռևս Վանո-Վազգեն–Լևոն կլանի օրոք: Բայց դա կարևոր չէ:
> Ամբողջ պոստ սովետական /հանած մերձբալթիկան ու Վրաստանը/ տաևրածքում դա է: Բորոլը հին կադրեր են: Նայիր ինչ է կատարվում ՈՒկրաինայում, Մոլդովայում, Ռուսաստանում, Բելոռուսում, Միջին Ասիայում… Հայաստանում: Մեր մոտ ոնց որ  *Արմատակալած  Ընդդիմություն ու Իշխանություն լինի*: ոչ մի նոր, երիտասարդ կամ ծեր մարդ չես տեսնի: Բոլորը նրանք են, ովքեր եղել են 20 տարի առաջ: Լևոն, Քոչ, Սերոժ, պողոս-պետրոս…
> Սա նրանից չէ, որ չունենք նորը ծնելու ընդունակություն, այլ նրանից է, որ *նորին խեղդամահ են անում հենց օրորոցում*:  
> 
> * ելքը 1:Պետք ՝է համբերել, որ էս խեղդամահ անող սերունդը սատկի: Սա կքաշի երևի մի 15-20 տարի:*
> *ելք 2: /Ժամանակից շուտ,/ բայց  սատկացնել այդ սերունդը:* - սա իմ ասած ճանապարհն է
> *ելք երրորդ՝ "սահմանադրական պայքարը"- դա թմբիր է, որը մատուցելով այդ անիծյալ սերունդը քննացում է մասաներին, որպեսի համեմատաբար անհոգ  խեղդամահ անի այդ մանկանը իր օրորոցում:*


Դիվ, սերուդ սատկացնելը նա մի նոր տեսակի ֆաշիմզ է, այս սերնդի ներկայացուցիչներին իշխանությունից զրկելու համար չարժի բոլորին սատկացնել։ :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Rammer, դու Ղարաբաղից խաբար ե՞ս։ Ուրեմն Ղարաբաղը հայաթափվել է լրիվ նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ինչ՝ Սովետական Հայաստանի տարածքը։ Մարդիկ ապրելու ու հարմարությունների հետ կապված խնդիրներ են ունեցել, կամ դուրս են եկել երկրից, կամ էլ եկել են Երևան ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Սովետական Հայաստանի տարածքի գյուղերից են եկել։ Այստեղ պատճառը կրկին օլիգարխիան է, իր տնտեսական սնանկ քաղաքականությամբ։ Մենակ չասես թե Լևոնի ժամանակ ավելի հարմար էր ասենք Բերձորում (Լաչին) կամ Քարվաճառում ապրելը։ 98 թվին Քարվաճառում ոչ մեկ չէր ապրում, միայն հատուկենտ զինվորական սպաներ իրենց ընտանիքներով։ Հիմա առնվազն երեք հազար ապրող կա, դպրոց կա, մարզպետարան կա, էլէկտրականություն են քաշել, ավտոբուս է գործում։ Էդ ոչ թե մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, այլ իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, ընդհամենը երեք ամիս առաջ։ 96–98 թվերին էլ ծառայում էի այդ վայրերում։ Էդ մարդկան էդտեղից հանելը արդեն գլխացավանք է, որ անցնես ու հարցուփորձ անես, կտեսնես։ Էդ շուտվանից տված պրծած ա Լևոնական կտերին մի հավատա, էդ տալը էդքան հեշտ բան չի, որ Սերժիկը մի հատ թղթի վրա ստորագրեց ու հարցը լուծվեց։ Սերժն էլ Լևոնն էլ քամի են անում պահի թելադրանքից ելնելով, ինչ իրենց որ ձեռ տվեց էդ պահին, էդ էլ ասում են։ Սրանք երկուսն էլ թքած ունեն երեք հազար մարդ ավել–պակասի վրա, սրանց մենակ իրենց դիրքերն ա հետաքրքրում։ Այնպես որ ոչ թե ժողովուրդն է բաստուրմի թել, այլ ժողովդրին են բաստուրմի թելի տեղ դնում։


Ապեր, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ հանուն զուլալ նավթագազահոսքի, ու Սերժի երկար ու անհոգ կառավարման, երեք հազարին կամ քսան հազարին տեղահան անելը մի մեծ բան չի, ու Սերժիկի ստորագրելուց հետո, լավ էլ կհանեն: Եթե Իսրայելում ենք հանում, Ղարաբաղում էլ կհանեն: Ու մենք քսան տարի առաջ մեր աչքով կես միլոին մարդու տեղահանում ենք տեսել, իրեք հազարն ինչ թիվ ա ? Տակ չտո, չգիտեմ Լևոնը ինչ էր ուզում անել, բայց նաղդ գիտեմ, որ Սերժիկը ստորագրելու ա:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, էս առաջին պարբերությունը ոչ մի բանով մեր էս հիմիկվա ՀԱԿ-ից չի տարբերվում… ես չեմ հիշում որ ՀԱԿ-ը հակառակն ասած լինի… Կարող ա ես ըդտեղ չեմ եղել չգիտեմ… էս քո ասածը հենց սահմանադրական պայքարն ա… 
> 
> Երկրորդ մասով ասեմ Վիշապ ջան, դու մինիմում պետք ա ադեկվատ զինված միավորումներ ունենաս որ ժողովրդին մաքսիմալ դուխ տաս, որ երբ էն դուխավորված քաղաքացին փորձի ոստիկանի ոտը պոկի ու ՀՀ կարմիր բերետավորներն էլ էն կողմից բրիգադով հարձակվեն, մենք կարողանանք գոնե մի բրիգադ տրամադրել որ էդ դուխավորված քաղաքացուն գոնե փախցնենք դրանց ձեռից… եթե էս գարանտիան չես տալու, ուրեմն դուխ տալն էլ "սիրուն բան չի"… երբ որ սովորական մարդու դեմ կանոնավոր զորք են հանում, ապեր, համաձայնվի որ դուխը մի քիչ քիչ ա որ կենդանի մնաս…


Մեֆ ջան, ՀԱԿ–ը լիքը լավ բաներ է ասել, միևնույն ժամանակ լիքը բաներ էլ չի ասել, որ կարող էր և պարտավոր էր ասել։ Ողջ խնդիրը մանևրերի ու իրական նպատակների մեջ է։ Ինչ վերաբերում է կանոնավոր զորքին, ապ այդ կանոնավոր զորքը մեր երեխեքն են, ու այդ կանոնավոր զորը մարտի մեկին հաջողացրել է նաև ծեծ ուտել, մասսամբ իհարկե։ Դա տականքների վերջին ռեսուրսն էր, իսկ ժողովդրի վրա կրակող–բրդող–անզգույշ քաշքշողները սովորաբար մայորից ոչ ցածր կոչում ունեցող հոգով–սրտով սերժանտներ են։ Սատանան այդքան սարսափելի չի, ինչքան որ նկարագրում են։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ հանուն զուլալ նավթագազահոսքի, ու Սերժի երկար ու անհոգ կառավարման, երեք հազարին կամ քսան հազարին տեղահան անելը մի մեծ բան չի, ու Սերժիկի ստորագրելուց հետո, լավ էլ կհանեն: Եթե Իսրայելում ենք հանում, Ղարաբաղում էլ կհանեն: Ու մենք քսան տարի առաջ մեր աչքով կես միլոին մարդու տեղահանում ենք տեսել, իրեք հազարն ինչ թիվ ա ? Տակ չտո, չգիտեմ Լևոնը ինչ էր ուզում անել, բայց նաղդ գիտեմ, որ Սերժիկը ստորագրելու ա:


Որ ճիշտը ասեմ, բարդ է ինձ համար գուշակելը, թե հեշտ կստացվի, թե խայտառակ աժիոտաժներով ու բախումներով կստացվի տեղահանելը, ամեն դեպքում եթե տեղահանվողներին ավելի լավ պայմաններ առաջարկեն, գուցե… Բայց ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ Ալիևի հաթաթայի ու Սերժի քաքլանության ֆոնի վրա նման բան սկսելը հաստատ կվերջանա պատերազմով։ Սա արկածախնդիր նախաձեռնություն է, որի հետևանքով երկու ժողովուրդներ էլի ապուշավարի իրար են մորթելու, արևմուտքը ղժժալու է, վերջում էլ զորք է ուղարկելու ստեղ՝ Իրանի վրա հարձակվելու նպատակով։ Ի վերջո դրանց ուզածը դա է, Ղարաբաղի վրա թքած ունեն *սաղ*։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ ճիշտը ասեմ, բարդ է ինձ համար գուշակելը, թե հեշտ կստացվի, թե խայտառակ աժիոտաժներով ու բախումներով կստացվի տեղահանելը, ամեն դեպքում եթե տեղահանվողներին ավելի լավ պայմաններ առաջարկեն, գուցե… Բայց ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ Ալիևի հաթաթայի ու Սերժի քաքլանության ֆոնի վրա նման բան սկսելը հաստատ կվերջանա պատերազմով։ Սա արկածախնդիր նախաձեռնություն է, որի հետևանքով երկու ժողովուրդներ էլի ապուշավարի իրար են մորթելու, արևմուտքը ղժժալու է, վերջում էլ զորք է ուղարկելու ստեղ՝ Իրանի վրա հարձակվելու նպատակով։ Ի վերջո դրանց ուզածը դա է, Ղարաբաղի վրա թքած ունեն *սաղ*։


Այս մտքին հեդ չհամացայնվել չեմ կարող:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բարի ցանկությունների շուրջը երկու տարի առաջ մի միլոին մարդ հավաքվեց, հո ապուշ չէին ?? Իշխանափոխությունն էլ բարի ցանկություն էր պարզվեց չէ ? Հիմա մեր մի բարի ցանկությունը չի իրագործվել, ուրիշ բարի ցանկություն ենք մեջտեղ քաշում, կարող ա դա իրագործվի: Խի ենք կպած մնում հին բարի ցանկությանը ? 
> 
> Երկու տարի առաջ էլ Լևոնին էինք տեսնում Հիսուսի կարգավիճակով: Ոչ մեկդ ստեղ չէր երազում, որ հեսա էսօր էգուց սրանց վերջն եկել ա ? Սաղս էլ էտ հույսով էինք, դաժե Լևոնը: Նենց որ ապեր, մի բարի ցանկությունը մի ուրիշ բարի ցանկությամբ ենք փոխում, առաձնապես բան տեղի չի ունենում:


Տեղի ունենում ա, բայց էդ էական չի: 
Տրիբուն ձյա, ախպերս, ես ձեզ չեմ խանգարում, նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծեք, այ ախպեր  :Jpit: 
Դուք ստեղծեցիք, ես ձեզ վատ բան ասեցի:
Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ կոպիտ ասած հավայի ջուր եք ծեծում:

Ընդ որում հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ ուրեմն ՀԱԿ-ից հիասթափվել եք, քանի-որ իր խոստացածին չի հասել («հաղթել ենք»-ին) ու իսկապես դեռ չի հասել: Բայց  օրինակ Վիշապը ինչ-որ «հայեցակարգ» էր առաջարկում (նոր ընդդիմության), որն ակնհայտ էր, որ չէր իրականանալու: Այսինքն ի՞նչ, էլի գնում եք հուսահատմա՞ն ընթացքով  :Think:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, դու Ղարաբաղից խաբար ե՞ս։ Ուրեմն Ղարաբաղը հայաթափվել է լրիվ նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ինչ՝ Սովետական Հայաստանի տարածքը։ Մարդիկ ապրելու ու հարմարությունների հետ կապված խնդիրներ են ունեցել, կամ դուրս են եկել երկրից, կամ էլ եկել են Երևան ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Սովետական Հայաստանի տարածքի գյուղերից են եկել։ Այստեղ պատճառը կրկին օլիգարխիան է, իր տնտեսական սնանկ քաղաքականությամբ։ Մենակ չասես թե Լևոնի ժամանակ ավելի հարմար էր ասենք Բերձորում (Լաչին) կամ Քարվաճառում ապրելը։ 98 թվին Քարվաճառում ոչ մեկ չէր ապրում, միայն հատուկենտ զինվորական սպաներ իրենց ընտանիքներով։ Հիմա առնվազն երեք հազար ապրող կա, դպրոց կա, մարզպետարան կա, էլէկտրականություն են քաշել, ավտոբուս է գործում։ Էդ ոչ թե մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, այլ իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, ընդհամենը երեք ամիս առաջ։ 96–98 թվերին էլ ծառայում էի այդ վայրերում։ Էդ մարդկան էդտեղից հանելը արդեն գլխացավանք է, որ անցնես ու հարցուփորձ անես, կտեսնես։ Էդ շուտվանից տված պրծած ա Լևոնական կտերին մի հավատա, էդ տալը էդքան հեշտ բան չի, որ Սերժիկը մի հատ թղթի վրա ստորագրեց ու հարցը լուծվեց։ Սերժն էլ Լևոնն էլ քամի են անում պահի թելադրանքից ելնելով, ինչ իրենց որ ձեռ տվեց էդ պահին, էդ էլ ասում են։ Սրանք երկուսն էլ թքած ունեն երեք հազար մարդ ավել–պակասի վրա, սրանց մենակ իրենց դիրքերն ա հետաքրքրում։ Այնպես որ ոչ թե ժողովուրդն է բաստուրմի թել, այլ ժողովդրին են բաստուրմի թելի տեղ դնում։


Ղարաբաղ? Ինչ ծանոթ բան ես ասում? Ղարաբաղ :Think:  Տենց տարվա մեջ մի 6-7 անգամ գնում եմ, լիքը   ղարաբաղցի ընկերներ ունեմ: Ա տակ նեզնայու նետ... 
Ընգեր մենք լիքը կարանք քննարկենք իչքանով ա հեշտ իչքանով ոչ, պատերազմ կլինի թե ոչ, կամ ինչի համար կլինի: Բայց դու հակասական բան չես տեսնւոմ? մՄեկ ասում ես Լևոնին ներքին հարցրեը չեն հետաքրքում իրանը Ղարաբաղ բան թուրքիա, մեկ ասում ես արդեն լուծված է , մեկ էլ ասում ես թքած ունի...Այ սենց նույն ձևով էլ հիմավորում ես թե ինչ պետք է անի այդ հրաշագործ նոր ընդիմադիր ուժը...

Լավ էս ամենը կարևոր չի: Կարևորը հետևյալն է: Դու վստահ եմ գիտես որ նոր ընդիմադիր ուժ չի լինելու, բայց դու նման մթնոլորտ ստեղծելով փորձում ես ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ քարոզչություն ծավալել: Այս թեման արդեն մոտ 1300 հոգի մտել կարդացել են: Այսինքն քո հակՀԱԿական քարոզչությունը բացի իշխանությունների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի էլեմնտ չի պարունակում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Տրիբուն ձյա, ախպերս, ես ձեզ չեմ խանգարում, նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծեք, այ ախպեր 
> Դուք ստեղծեցիք, ես ձեզ վատ բան ասեցի:
> Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ կոպիտ ասած հավայի ջուր եք ծեծում:
> 
> …


Չուկ ջան, երբեմն դու ինձ զարմացնում ես, եղբայր։ Մենք այստեղ ընդհամենը մտքեր ենք փոխանակում, օգտվում ենք ստեղծածդ հնարավորությունից, իսկ դու չգիտես ինչու այս կարծիքների փոխանակությունը ջուրծեծոցի ես կոչում։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ այստեղի բավականին շատ թեմաներ կարելի է ջուրծեծոցի համարել, եթե նայենք կարծիքներից կամ բարի ցանկություններից դեպի գործնական հարթություն անցնելու կտրվածքով։ Եթե շատ ծանր ես տանում գործնականության բացակայությունը, ապա առաջարկում եմ ակումբային հանձնաժողով ստեղծել… չէ, ավելի շուտ՝ վերահսկիչ պալատ, որը կուսումնասիրի Ակումբում քննարկվելիք առարկայի գործնականում կիրառելիության աստիճանը, ու փակվեն բոլոր թեմաները, որոնց գործնական չափորոշիչները չեն համապատասխանի ստանդարտներին։ :Wink: 
Ապեր, այստեղ քաղաքական գործիչներ կամ գործիչ դառնալ պատրաստվողներ կարծես թե չկան, որ ստեղծեն, շատ շատ քանդող ավիրողներ են, դու էդպես էլ չես կարողանում ինտերնետում թրև եկող բանվոր–գյուղացիական դասակարգին տարբերել քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվող ուժերից :Tongue:  Չլինի՞ դու էլ ես 1+1+1+… մեկերի անվերջ բազմությանը հավատում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ղարաբաղ? Ինչ ծանոթ բան ես ասում? Ղարաբաղ Տենց տարվա մեջ մի 6-7 անգամ գնում եմ, լիքը   ղարաբաղցի ընկերներ ունեմ: Ա տակ նեզնայու նետ... 
> Ընգեր մենք լիքը կարանք քննարկենք իչքանով ա հեշտ իչքանով ոչ, պատերազմ կլինի թե ոչ, կամ ինչի համար կլինի: Բայց դու հակասական բան չես տեսնւոմ? մՄեկ ասում ես Լևոնին ներքին հարցրեը չեն հետաքրքում իրանը Ղարաբաղ բան թուրքիա, մեկ ասում ես արդեն լուծված է , մեկ էլ ասում ես թքած ունի...Այ սենց նույն ձևով էլ հիմավորում ես թե ինչ պետք է անի այդ հրաշագործ նոր ընդիմադիր ուժը...
> 
> Լավ էս ամենը կարևոր չի: Կարևորը հետևյալն է: Դու վստահ եմ գիտես որ նոր ընդիմադիր ուժ չի լինելու, բայց դու նման մթնոլորտ ստեղծելով փորձում ես ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ քարոզչություն ծավալել: Այս թեման արդեն մոտ 1300 հոգի մտել կարդացել են: Այսինքն քո հակՀԱԿական քարոզչությունը բացի իշխանությունների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի էլեմնտ չի պարունակում:


Rammer, դու կարողանում ե՞ս մեկերի բազմանդամի արմատը որոշել։ Ապեր Լևոնին առաջին հերթին հետաքրքրում է իշխանությունը, ինչը բնական է։ Եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցով Լևոնը այդպես մտահոգված էր, ու ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարությունները ամեն անգամ գմփցնում էին՝ որ հայ–թուրքական սիրային խարդավանքների մեջ նախապայմաններ կան Ղարաբաղի մասով,  կամ որ Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է, Լևոնը ինչու՞ ժողովդրին տուն ուղարկեց, կասե՞ս։ Ինչու՞ արձանագրություններին ՀԱԿ–ը իր հաստակ «ոչ»–ը չասեց ու ամենակրքոտ պահին մի կողմ քաշվեց, կասե՞ս։

Հ.Գ. Հա մոռացա իշխանությունների ջրաղացի մասին։ Ապեր իշխանությունների ջրաղացը հիմա ընենց արագ ա ֆռում՝ որ էլ չասած, իմ ավելացրածը թեկուզ «մկան շեռ ջաղջին օգուտա» թեզիսով էլ հիմա ակտուալ չի։

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, դու կարողանում ե՞ս մեկերի բազմանդամի արմատը որոշել։ Ապեր Լևոնին առաջին հերթին հետաքրքրում է իշխանությունը, ինչը բնական է։ Եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցով Լևոնը այդպես մտահոգված էր, ու ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարությունները ամեն անգամ գմփցնում էին՝ որ հայ–թուրքական սիրային խարդավանքների մեջ նախապայմաններ կան Ղարաբաղի մասով,  կամ որ Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է, Լևոնը ինչու՞ ժողովդրին տուն ուղարկեց, կասե՞ս։ Ինչու՞ արձանագրություններին ՀԱԿ–ը իր հաստակ «ոչ»–ը չասեց ու ամենակրքոտ պահին մի կողմ քաշվեց, կասե՞ս։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա մոռացա իշխանությունների ջրաղացի մասին։ Ապեր իշխանությունների ջրաղացը հիմա ընենց արագ ա ֆռում՝ որ էլ չասած, իմ ավելացրածը թեկուզ «մկան շեռ ջաղջին օգուտա» թեզիսով էլ հիմա ակտուալ չի։


Ձաձ ջան որպեսզի ես քեզ խորը, հանգամանալից և սպառիչ պատասխանեմ պետք է սկսեմ պատմել 1995 թվականի ռուս-հայակական ստրատեգիական պայամանգրից, հետո թեթև կանգնեմ 1998 թ.-ի վրա: Հետո ավելի մանարամասն 2004 թվականի ռուս-արևմտյան համաձայնության վրա, որը փաստաթղթին հանձնվեց մադրիդյան սկզբունքնրի տեսքով 2007 թվականի նոյեմբրին: Այդ ժամանակ հենց եկավ Լևոնը:Հետո պետք ա տեսնենք թե փետրվարին ինչ էր տեղի ունենում և այդ ամենը պռոյեկտենք գերտերությունների կողմից իրակակնացող ծրագրերի շրջանականներում: Մինչև մեր օրեր...Ապեր սա էջերով պետք է գրեմ ու գրեմ, դու էլ հավես չես անի այդքան կարդաս: Դրա համար հա ասել եմ եկեք հանդիպենք կոմպռոմիսի գանք  :Smile:  Աշխարհը կոմպռոմիսի վրայա կառուցված, դաժե ԿԳԲ-ի հետ խոսալուց...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, երբեմն դու ինձ զարմացնում ես, եղբայր։ Մենք այստեղ ընդհամենը մտքեր ենք փոխանակում, օգտվում ենք ստեղծածդ հնարավորությունից, իսկ դու չգիտես ինչու այս կարծիքների փոխանակությունը ջուրծեծոցի ես կոչում։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ այստեղի բավականին շատ թեմաներ կարելի է ջուրծեծոցի համարել, եթե նայենք կարծիքներից կամ բարի ցանկություններից դեպի գործնական հարթություն անցնելու կտրվածքով։ Եթե շատ ծանր ես տանում գործնականության բացակայությունը, ապա առաջարկում եմ ակումբային հանձնաժողով ստեղծել… չէ, ավելի շուտ՝ վերահսկիչ պալատ, որը կուսումնասիրի Ակումբում քննարկվելիք առարկայի գործնականում կիրառելիության աստիճանը, ու փակվեն բոլոր թեմաները, որոնց գործնական չափորոշիչները չեն համապատասխանի ստանդարտներին։
> Ապեր, այստեղ քաղաքական գործիչներ կամ գործիչ դառնալ պատրաստվողներ կարծես թե չկան, որ ստեղծեն, շատ շատ քանդող ավիրողներ են, դու էդպես էլ չես կարողանում ինտերնետում թրև եկող բանվոր–գյուղացիական դասակարգին տարբերել քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվող ուժերից Չլինի՞ դու էլ ես 1+1+1+… մեկերի անվերջ բազմությանը հավատում:


Վիշապ ձյա, բա իհարկե լիքը ջուրծեծոցի թեմաներ կան: Բայց էդ դեռ չի նշանակում որ էդ թեմաները կամ էլ թե չէ սա պիտի փակվեն: Հա, ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծոցի թեմաներ բացել, հա, ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծոցի քննարկումների մասնակցել, հա, ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծոցի գրառումներ անել: Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ինչի՞ ես տենց վատ զգում, որ իրերն իրենց անունով եմ կոչում: Արի քեզ հարց տամ. ձեռդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, բա ջուրծեծոցի՞ չի էն թեման, որտեղ խոսում ենք վեհ, բայց չիրականացող գաղափարների մասին:

Բա ջուրծեծոցի չի՞, որ առաջարկում ես ընդդիմություն էն հայեցակարգով ձևավորվի, որը, վստահ եմ դու էլ գիտես, որ հնարավոր չի իրականանա: 

Հարցնում եմ: Պատասխանիր:

հ.գ. Թեմայի միակ նպատակը ոչ թե կառուցողական մտքերի փոխանակումն է, այլ որոշակի ուժի պախարակումը: Է պախարակեք, այ ախպեր: Բայց իրերն իրենց անունով կոչենք, ասենք, որ պախարակել եք ուզում, ոչ թե ռեալ մտածում եք նոր ուժի պահանջարկի կամ դրա կազմավորման հնարավորության մասին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, բա իհարկե լիքը ջուրծեծոցի թեմաներ կան: Բայց էդ դեռ չի նշանակում որ էդ թեմաները կամ էլ թե չէ սա պիտի փակվեն: Հա, ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծոցի թեմաներ բացել, հա, ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծոցի քննարկումների մասնակցել, հա, ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծոցի գրառումներ անել: Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ինչի՞ ես տենց վատ զգում, որ իրերն իրենց անունով եմ կոչում: Արի քեզ հարց տամ. *ձեռդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, բա ջուրծեծոցի՞ չի էն թեման, որտեղ խոսում ենք վեհ, բայց չիրականացող գաղափարների մասին:*
> 
> Բա ջուրծեծոցի չի՞, որ առաջարկում ես ընդդիմություն էն հայեցակարգով ձևավորվի, որը, վստահ եմ դու էլ գիտես, որ հնարավոր չի իրականանա: 
> 
> Հարցնում եմ: Պատասխանիր:
> 
> հ.գ. Թեմայի միակ նպատակը ոչ թե կառուցողական մտքերի փոխանակումն է, այլ որոշակի ուժի պախարակումը: Է պախարակեք, այ ախպեր: Բայց իրերն իրենց անունով կոչենք, ասենք, որ պախարակել եք ուզում, ոչ թե ռեալ մտածում եք նոր ուժի պահանջարկի կամ դրա կազմավորման հնարավորության մասին:


Չուկ, անկեղծ ասեմ՝ չէ, ջուրծեծոցի չի էս թեման։ Ես էլ աննպատակ ու հավայի չեմ գրում, կակ ռազ գրում եմ սրտիս թելադրանքով, որովհետև բարի ցանկություններ ունեմ։ Դու ինքդ ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, ամեն ինչ կարգի՞ն է ներկայիս ընդդիմության հետ, լրիվ անկե՞ղծ են ու ինչ կարողանում անու՞մ են, թարմ շունչի կարիք չկա՞ Հայաստանում, թե՞ երկու շաբաթը մեկ ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարությունները քեզ լրիվ բավարարում են։ Ներկայումս մի երկուսի հոդվածներն եմ կարդացել, առողջ մտքեր են ինձ թվացել, ակումբցիների հետ կարծիքներ ենք փոխանակում, փորձում ենք գլխներից գալիքը պարզել, ի՞նչ ես ծանրացնում,   Rammer–ն էլ դավադրություն է արդեն որոնում իր դոնքիշոտյան ջրաղացներով :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, անկեղծ ասեմ՝ չէ, ջուրծեծոցի չի էս թեման։ Ես էլ աննպատակ ու հավայի չեմ գրում, կակ ռազ գրում եմ սրտիս թելադրանքով, որովհետև բարի ցանկություններ ունեմ։ Դու ինքդ ձեռքդ դիր սրտիդ ու ասա, ամեն ինչ կարգի՞ն է ներկայիս ընդդիմության հետ, լրիվ անկե՞ղծ են ու ինչ կարողանում անու՞մ են, թարմ շունչի կարիք չկա՞ Հայաստանում, թե՞ երկու շաբաթը մեկ ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարությունները քեզ լրիվ բավարարում են։ Ներկայումս մի երկուսի հոդվածներն եմ կարդացել, առողջ մտքեր են ինձ թվացել, ակումբցիների հետ կարծիքներ ենք փոխանակում, փորձում ենք գլխներից գալիքը պարզել, ի՞նչ ես ծանրացնում,   Rammer–ն էլ դավադրություն է արդեն որոնում իր դոնքիշոտյան ջրաղացներով


Վիշապ ձյա, ձեռս դնում եմ սրտիս ու ասում. ոչ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ չի:
Հաջորդ քայլը, ապեր, մի հատ թերթե՞նք էս ակումբի էջերն ու քեզ ցույց տամ թե քանի հարյուր անգամ եմ ասել, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ չի, բայց միաժամանակ քո նման ծայրահեղությունների ու հուսահատության գիրկն ընկած սարսափելի չեմ համարում: 
Իսկ ելք որոնելու լավագույն միջոցը ֆորումներում գրառումներ անելը չի. անձամբ եմ քեզ միլիոն անգամ ասել, մտահո՞գ ես, այ ախպեր, արի գնանք ՀԱԿ, նախաձեռնություններով հանդես արի, առաջարկներ արա: Վրիցդ գցել ես չէ՞, ասելով, որ դու սոսկ քաղաքացի ես, նախընտրե՞լ ես չէ թեմաներում հիմք չունեցող քննարկումներ կազմակերպելը (օրինակ նոր ընդդիմության իբրև տեսլական, որը բանական ուղեղը տեսնում ա, որ անհնար ա՝ առավել ևս քո ասած հայեցակարգով): Ուրեմն մի դժգոհի, որ դա անվանում եմ ջուրծեծոցի: Ես չեմ ասում, որ ջուր ծեծելու իրավունք չունես. բա իհարկե ունես, դա ժողովրդավարության բաղկացուցիչներից ա:

Կրկնում եմ.
- Ներկա իրավիճակում չկա նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու որևէ ռեալ տեսլական:
- Քո ներկայացրած հայեցակարգը պոպուլիստական է, իրականացող չի, որևէ ռեալ հնարավորություն չկա իրականանալու, այդ տեսլականով ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու դեպքում ժողովրդին նոր հիասթափություն է սպասվում:
Վերջ:
Հակաճառի ու ասա որ էս երկու կետերում սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … որն ակնհայտ էր, որ չէր իրականանալու: Այսինքն ի՞նչ, էլի գնում եք հուսահատմա՞ն ընթացքով


Չուկ, «ակնհայտ էր»–ը խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն։ «Ակնհայտ է, պարզ է, հայտնի է, ինչպես գիտենք» օգտագործվում են սովորաբար այնպիսի մտքերի մեջ, որոնք այլ կերպ չեն հիմնավորվում։ Այդ տեսությունը քեզ հայտնի է երևի։

----------


## Rammer

Էս ինչ մի անկեղծության երեկո եք սկսել :Jpit: ...Հուզվել եմ ես էլ եմ ձեռս դնում սրտիս:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …(օրինակ նոր ընդդիմության իբրև տեսլական, որը բանական ուղեղը տեսնում ա, որ անհնար ա՝ առավել ևս քո ասած հայեցակարգով)…


 Փաստորեն այստեղ 9 հոգի անբանական ուղեղ ունեն, շնորհակալություն :Smile:  Մնացածի մասին հետո կգրեմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, «ակնհայտ էր»–ը խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն։ «Ակնհայտ է, պարզ է, հայտնի է, ինչպես գիտենք» օգտագործվում են սովորաբար այնպիսի մտքերի մեջ, որոնք այլ կերպ չեն հիմնավորվում։ Այդ տեսությունը քեզ հայտնի է երևի։


Նորից կրկնեմ, քո «հայեցակարգի» սկզբում դու խոսում էիր «հողերը հանձնելու ծրագրից» հրաժարվելու ու «հարևանների հետ քիրվայություն չանելու» պոպուլիստական մտքով:
Սա քաղաքական մոտեցում չէ:

----------

eduard30 (28.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն այստեղ 9 հոգի անբանական ուղեղ ունեն, շնորհակալություն Մնացածի մասին հետո կգրեմ։


Ոչ, պարզապես ինչպես արդեն քանի էջ է ցանկանում եմ բացատրել, ոմանք բարի ցանկությունը խառնում են ռեալ հնարավորության հետ:
Կրկնում եմ, այս պահին նման ռեսուրս չկա ու հատկապես ժողովրդի մեջ այդ ռեսուրսը չկա: Դա ապացուցել ես նաև դու՝ ինձ տված պատասխաններումդ:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, ցանկացած թեմայի սկիզբը հուշում է թեմայի ընթացքը:
Շեղիչ ու թերի հարցումը այս դեպքում այդ դերն ունեցավ:
Մասնավորապես այդ հարցումում նման կետի բացակայությունը. ներկայիս քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը բավական լավ կատարում է իր գործը, բայց նրա գործունեությունում (կամ ընդհանուր քաղաքական դաշտու) կա թարմացման, մարտավարության փոփոխության անհրաժեշտություն:
Ի սկզբանե թեմայի մասնակիցները դրվել են կեղծ կաղապարի մեջ, ըստ որի պիտի ընտրեն «նորի» կամ «հնի» մեջ, դա այն դեպքում, երբ ակնհայտ է, որ լրիվ նորի գոյության հնարավորությունը այս պայմաններում գրեթե զրոյին մոտ է:
Կրկնում եմ. թեման ծառայել է միայն մի նպատակի. պախարակել գործող ընդդիմությանը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … ապեր, մի հատ թերթե՞նք էս ակումբի էջերն ու քեզ ցույց տամ թե քանի հարյուր անգամ եմ ասել, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ չի, բայց միաժամանակ քո նման ծայրահեղությունների ու հուսահատության գիրկն ընկած սարսափելի չեմ համարում:


Չուկ, դու վերջերս բավականին հաճախ ես դեմագոգիայով զբաղվում: Ո՞րն է ծայրահեղությունն ու հուսահատությունը, սույն թեմայի հարցադրումնե՞րը, ՀԱԿ-ի վերաբերյալ իմ կարծի՞քը, այն որ համաձայն չե՞մ քեզ հետ, թե ՀԱԿ-ը հաջողություն է ունեցել քաղաքական ասպարեզում, դու դա համարում ես հուսահատություն և ծայրահեղությու՞ն: 



> Իսկ ելք որոնելու լավագույն միջոցը ֆորումներում գրառումներ անելը չի. անձամբ եմ քեզ միլիոն անգամ ասել, մտահո՞գ ես, այ ախպեր, արի գնանք ՀԱԿ, նախաձեռնություններով հանդես արի, առաջարկներ արա: Վրիցդ գցել ես չէ՞, ասելով, որ դու սոսկ քաղաքացի ես, նախընտրե՞լ ես չէ թեմաներում հիմք չունեցող քննարկումներ կազմակերպելը (օրինակ նոր ընդդիմության իբրև տեսլական, որը բանական ուղեղը տեսնում ա, որ անհնար ա՝ առավել ևս քո ասած հայեցակարգով): Ուրեմն մի դժգոհի, որ դա անվանում եմ ջուրծեծոցի:


Խնդրեմ, դեմագոգիայի պայծառ օրինակ: Մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս թե քանի գրոշի արժեք ունի քո կողմից ՀԱԿ-ի գովերգանքը, եթե ՀԱԿ-ի մտավոր ռեսուրսը պիտի լինեմ ես՝ անբանական ուղեղի տեր, էմոցիոնալ, արագ հիասթափվող նվաստս: Դու ինչ որ դժվարություն ունես հասկանալու, որ ես քաղաքականությամբ չեմ զբաղվել, չեմ զբաղվում, մտքովս էլ անգամ չի անցնում զբաղվել, ես վաղուց ընտրել եմ իմ զբաղմունքը, որտեղ ես ունեմ իմ պարտականությունները, պատասխանատվությունը, և դրանով արդեն հասարակության վզին նստած չեմ, հարկեր եմ վճարում ու կատարում իմ քաղաքացիական պարտականությունները, սա հասկանալը բավականին բարդ խնդիր է հավանաբար… Ու քաղաքականությամբ չզբաղվելս ինձ այնուամենայնիվ լիարժեք իրավունք է տալիս քննադատելու քաղաքկան ուժին, երևի սա էլ է չափազանց բարդ հասկանալը: Այսինքն քեզ մոտ եթե ինչ որ կոմպյուտերային կոմերցիոն ծրագիր չի աշխատում, դու հավանաբար կամ շարունակում ես սպասել թե այն երբ է աշխատելու,  կամ էլ ինքդ ես գրում այդ ծրագիրը, բայց ոչ մի կերպ ինքդ քեզ թույլ չես տալիս այդ ծրագիրը գրողների նկատմամբ որևէ բացասական կարծիք, ինչպես նաև չես մտածում մեկ այլ ծրագրի անցնելու մասին: Սա՞ է քո բանական մոտեցումը: Ես քո գովերգած ուժին երկու անգամ ձայնս տվել եմ, և քո գովերգած ուժը կարծես դրանից ավելին ինձնից չի էլ սպասել: Սակայն դու կարծես թե քեզ լիազորություններ ես վերապահում ՀԱԿ-ի անունից ավելացնել ինձնից պահանջվելիքը, և դեռ մեղադրում ես իմ ուղեղին անբանականության մեջ… Ինչ որ դոզան շատ էր… 




> Կրկնում եմ.
> - Ներկա իրավիճակում չկա նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու որևէ ռեալ տեսլական:
> - Քո ներկայացրած հայեցակարգը պոպուլիստական է, իրականացող չի, որևէ ռեալ հնարավորություն չկա իրականանալու, այդ տեսլականով ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու դեպքում ժողովրդին նոր հիասթափություն է սպասվում:
> Վերջ:
> Հակաճառի ու ասա որ էս երկու կետերում սխալվում եմ:


Ես դեռ որևէ լուրջ հայեցակարգ չեմ էլ ներկայացրել, բայց դու արդեն լուրջ դիմադրում ես, սա խոսուն հանգամանք է :Tongue:  Ես ընդհամենը հարցում եմ ներկայացրել Ակումբի քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվող ժողովդրին, իսկ դու ինձ մեղադրում ես ծայրահեղությունների ու հիասթափության գիրկն ընկելուց, պոպուլիզմով զբաղվելուց մինչև անուղեղ լինելու մեջ, Չուկ, չե՞ս կարծում, որ քո վերաբերմունքը չափազանց կոշտ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես դեռ որևէ լուրջ հայեցակարգ չեմ էլ ներկայացրել, բայց դու արդեն լուրջ դիմադրում ես, սա խոսուն հանգամանք է Ես ընդհամենը հարցում եմ ներկայացրել Ակումբի քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվող ժողովդրին, իսկ դու ինձ մեղադրում ես ծայրահեղությունների ու հիասթափության գիրկն ընկելուց, պոպուլիզմով զբաղվելուց մինչև անուղեղ լինելու մեջ, Չուկ, չե՞ս կարծում, որ քո վերաբերմունքը չափազանց կոշտ է:


 :Jpit: 
Ոչ, բոլորովին, լուրջ դիմադրելու համար ես նվազագույնը պիտի թեմային ու «հայեցակարգին», որն ամենուր չակերտների մեջ եմ դրել, լուրջ վերաբերվեմ:
Ինչևէ, պատասխանդ ու ինձ դեմագոգիայի մեջ մեղադրելդ, հարյուրերորդ անգամ հարցերիս պատասխանելուց խուսափելով, խոսուն է:

Ես թեմայում բազում հարցեր եմ տվել:
Այդ հարցերից մի քանիսին պատասխանեցիր, պատասխաններդ պարունակում էին քո պատկերացրած նոր ընդդիմության «հայեցակարգը», որոնք ես անվանում եմ պոպուլիստական և անլուրջ, պնդում, որ դրանք իրականացման հնարավորություն չունեն: Բազում անգամներ այդ թեզս կրկնեցի, հարցեր տվեցի, պնդումներ արեցի, պատասխան չկա, փոխարենը մեղադրվում եմ դեմագոգիայի մեջ՝ դեմագոգիկ ձևով, մեղադրվում են կոշտ լինելու մեջ, չնայած ինքս քո կողմից կոշտ գնահատականների եմ արժանանում և այլն:

Բայց ոչինչ:
Նորից եմ կրկնում.
- Ներկա իրավիճակում չկա նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու որևէ ռեալ տեսլական:
- Քո ներկայացրած հայեցակարգը պոպուլիստական է, իրականացող չի, որևէ ռեալ հնարավորություն չկա իրականանալու, այդ տեսլականով ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու դեպքում ժողովրդին նոր հիասթափություն է սպասվում:
Վերջ:
Հակաճառի ու ասա որ էս երկու կետերում սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորից կրկնեմ, քո «հայեցակարգի» սկզբում դու խոսում էիր «հողերը հանձնելու ծրագրից» հրաժարվելու ու «հարևանների հետ քիրվայություն չանելու» պոպուլիստական մտքով:
> Սա քաղաքական մոտեցում չէ:


 Իսկ սրա հակառակը փաստորեն պոպուլիստական չի, լուրջ և իրատեսական ծրագիր է փաստորեն… Այսինքն էն որ Լևոնն ասում է թե առանց Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու և քիրվայություն անելու Հայաստանը չի կարող զարգանալ, սա բավականին ծանրակշիռ մոտեցում ես դու համարում: Այսինքն Հայաստանի հիմնական դժբախտությունը Ղարաբաղի հարցն է, սա Ղարաբաղի հարցով առաջին անգամ իշխանության եկած ու երկրորդ անգամ իշխանության գալ փորձող մարդու խոսքերն են, և բոլորովին ոչ պոպուլիստական: Վատ չի, վատ չի…

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Բայց ոչինչ:
> Նորից եմ կրկնում.
> - Ներկա իրավիճակում չկա նոր ընդդիմություն ստեղծելու որևէ ռեալ տեսլական:
> - Քո ներկայացրած հայեցակարգը պոպուլիստական է, իրականացող չի, որևէ ռեալ հնարավորություն չկա իրականանալու, այդ տեսլականով ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու դեպքում ժողովրդին նոր հիասթափություն է սպասվում:
> Վերջ:
> Հակաճառի ու ասա որ էս երկու կետերում սխալվում եմ:


Դիցուք ճիշտ ես ասում: Հիմա դու հակաճառի հետևյալին.
-Ներկա իրավիճակում ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանափոխություն անելու հետևաբար իր ծրագրերը իրականացնելու որևէ ռեալ հնարավորություն չունի:
-ՀԱԿ-ը վաղուց հիասթափեցրել է ժողովդրին ու հիմա ամիսը երկու անգամ մենակ լոլոներով լցված հայտարարություններ է անում:
Հակաճառի ու ասա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթել է ու չգիտես ինչու՝ հաղթելու է (երևի մի անգամ էլ, համոզվելու համար) ու գնացինք քնելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ սրա հակառակը փաստորեն պոպուլիստական չի, լուրջ և իրատեսական ծրագիր է փաստորեն… Այսինքն էն որ Լևոնն ասում է թե առանց Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու և քիրվայություն անելու Հայաստանը չի կարող զարգանալ, սա բավականին ծանրակշիռ մոտեցում ես դու համարում: Այսինքն Հայաստանի հիմնական դժբախտությունը Ղարաբաղի հարցն է, սա Ղարաբաղի հարցով առաջին անգամ իշխանության եկած ու երկրորդ անգամ իշխանության գալ փորձող մարդու խոսքերն են, և բոլորովին ոչ պոպուլիստական: Վատ չի, վատ չի…


Ղարաբաղի հարցը եղել ու մնում է Հայաստանի կարևորագույն հարցերից մեկը, դա շրջանցել անհնար է:
Հայաստանի հիմնական դժբախտությունը, ոչ, դա չի: Բայց դա ՀՀ օրակարգային հարցերից մեկն է, որն անհրաժեշտ է լուծել:
Կարո՞ղ ես լուծել, առանց որևէ փոխզիջման: Իրատեսորեն:
Կարո՞ղ է երկիրը նորմալ հունով զարգանալ, առանց հարևան երկիրների հետ նորմալ հարաբերությունների:
Այո, պնդում եմ, որ եթե էս երկու կետերով ես «առաջ գնում», ապա գնում ես մի ուղղությամբ, երբ վաղ թե ուշ նորից հիասթափվելու ես՝ սպասելիքներդ չարդարանալու պատճառով:
Սա շատ գրավիչ, բայց հեքիաթային հիպոթեզ է:
Արի մի կողմ թողնենք ռոմանտիկան:

----------


## Chuk

> Դիցուք ճիշտ ես ասում: Հիմա դու հակաճառի հետևյալին.
> -Ներկա իրավիճակում ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանափոխություն անելու հետևաբար իր ծրագրերը իրականացնելու որևէ ռեալ հնարավորություն չունի:
> -ՀԱԿ-ը վաղուց հիասթափեցրել է ժողովդրին ու հիմա ամիսը երկու անգամ մենակ լոլոներով լցված հայտարարություններ է անում:
> Հակաճառի ու ասա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթել է ու չգիտես ինչու՝ հաղթելու է (երևի մի անգամ էլ, համոզվելու համար) ու գնացինք քնելու:


Անգամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինքն է հայտարարել, որ ներկայումս մենք իշխանափոխության հասնելու ռեսուրս չունենք, ու մեր հիմնական խնդիրն ա ավելի հզորանալը ու ճիշտ պայքար տանելը՝ նման հնարավորություն ստանալու համար:

ՀԱԿ-ն ունի հիասթափվածների մեծ բանակ, ովքեր կոգևորվեն, երբ ՀԱԿ-ը կկարողանա ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու ծրագիր վերջնական մշակել ու կյանքի կոչել:
ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը չի սկվում ու չի ավարտվում հայտարարություններով, թեև դրանք էլ որոշակի շրջանակների ու որոշակի գործերի համար ազդեցիկ են:
Մենք ներկայումս վատ վիճակում ենք, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում:

Ինչ-որ վերևում ասացի, կրկնում եմ հարյուրերոդ անգամ: Ի տարբերություն քեզ ես իրատեսորեն վերլուծում կատարվածը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ղարաբաղի հարցը եղել ու մնում է Հայաստանի կարևորագույն հարցերից մեկը, դա շրջանցել անհնար է:
> Հայաստանի հիմնական դժբախտությունը, ոչ, դա չի: Բայց դա ՀՀ օրակարգային հարցերից մեկն է, որն անհրաժեշտ է լուծել:
> Կարո՞ղ ես լուծել, առանց որևէ փոխզիջման: Իրատեսորեն:
> Կարո՞ղ է երկիրը նորմալ հունով զարգանալ, առանց հարևան երկիրների հետ նորմալ հարաբերությունների:
> Այո, պնդում եմ, որ եթե էս երկու կետերով ես «առաջ գնում», ապա գնում ես մի ուղղությամբ, երբ վաղ թե ուշ նորից հիասթափվելու ես՝ սպասելիքներդ չարդարանալու պատճառով:
> Սա շատ գրավիչ, բայց հեքիաթային հիպոթեզ է:
> Արի մի կողմ թողնենք ռոմանտիկան:


Դե Սերժը այդ հարցով էլ զբաղվում է էլի։ Հա, դրա համար ՀԱԿ–ը Սերժին չի խանգարում, որ Հայաստանի գործերը առաջ գնան։ Ինչպիսի՜ հայրենասիրություն։ Այսինքն ՀԱԿ–ը հիմա պայքարում է փոխզիջումային տարբերակի խոչնդոտները վերացնելու ուղղությամբ, ծիպա ձեններդ կտրեք, մենք կարևոր հարցեր ենք լուծում։ Բա որ ասում են թե Սերժի ու Լևոնի ծրագրերի տարբերություն չկա, մենակ լավ տղու բազարներ են, ի՞նչ եք ձևեր թափում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անգամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինքն է հայտարարել, որ ներկայումս մենք իշխանափոխության հասնելու ռեսուրս չունենք, ու մեր հիմնական խնդիրն ա ավելի հզորանալը ու ճիշտ պայքար տանելը՝ նման հնարավորություն ստանալու համար:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ն ունի հիասթափվածների մեծ բանակ, ովքեր կոգևորվեն, երբ ՀԱԿ-ը կկարողանա ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու ծրագիր վերջնական մշակել ու կյանքի կոչել:
> ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը չի սկվում ու չի ավարտվում հայտարարություններով, թեև դրանք էլ որոշակի շրջանակների ու որոշակի գործերի համար ազդեցիկ են:
> Մենք ներկայումս վատ վիճակում ենք, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում:
> 
> Ինչ-որ վերևում ասացի, կրկնում եմ հարյուրերոդ անգամ: Ի տարբերություն քեզ ես իրատեսորեն վերլուծում կատարվածը:


Իսկ ե՞րբ ունեին ռեսուրս։ Իսկ ե՞րբ կունենան ռեսուրս։ Ինչ նկատի ունի ռեսուրս ասելով՝ փո՞ղ, զե՞նք, ժողովդրի մեծամասնության համակրա՞նքը, «ակտիվ պայքարող» տներց դուրս եկող ժողովու՞րդ։ Ինչի՞ համար է պետք հիմա իշխանափոխություն, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծեն ու Թուրքիայի հետ ախպերանա՞ն, հենա Սերժը անում ա էլի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ե՞րբ ունեին ռեսուրս։ Իսկ ե՞րբ կունենան ռեսուրս։ Ինչ նկատի ունի ռեսուրս ասելով՝ փո՞ղ, զե՞նք, ժողովդրի մեծամասնության համակրա՞նքը, «ակտիվ պայքարող» տներց դուրս եկող ժողովու՞րդ։ Ինչի՞ համար է պետք հիմա իշխանափոխություն, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծեն ու Թուրքիայի հետ ախպերանա՞ն, հենա Սերժը անում ա էլի…


Ասում եմ չէ, ես մյուս ընտրություններին Սերժին եմ ընտրելու, չեք հավատում: Համ էլ մեկա ինքն ա ընտրվելու: Համ էլ, ինչքան շատ մարդ կամավոր Սերժին ընտրի, էնքան քիչ քաղբանտարկյալ կունենանք: Համ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունները ինձ սկսել են փիս դզել, կարանք 5 տարի ավել կարդանք:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ասում եմ չէ, ես մյուս ընտրություններին Սերժին եմ ընտրելու, չեք հավատում: Համ էլ մեկա ինքն ա ընտրվելու: Համ էլ, ինչքան շատ մարդ կամավոր Սերժին ընտրի, էնքան քիչ քաղբանտարկյալ կունենանք: Համ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունները ինձ սկսել են փիս դզել, կարանք 5 տարի ավել կարդանք:


Ինչ անկայուն քաղաքացի ես բայց ով արիաց արի...Բա ասում էիր ուժ ու եռանդ չեմ խնայի որ Ծառուկյանը ընտրվի: Քո համար եմ ասում կգնաս երկու տեղ պտիշկա կդնես թերթիկդ անվավեր կճանաչեն: Ես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ անկայուն քաղաքացի ես բայց ով արիաց արի...Բա ասում էիր ուժ ու եռանդ չեմ խնայի որ Ծառուկյանը ընտրվի: Քո համար եմ ասում կգնաս երկու տեղ պտիշկա կդնես թերթիկդ անվավեր կճանաչեն: Ես


Լավ, համոզեցիր, ես դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, կարող ա Ծառուկյանին ընտրեմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Դե Սերժը այդ հարցով էլ զբաղվում է էլի։ Հա, դրա համար ՀԱԿ–ը Սերժին չի խանգարում, որ Հայաստանի գործերը առաջ գնան։ Ինչպիսի՜ հայրենասիրություն։ Այսինքն ՀԱԿ–ը հիմա պայքարում է փոխզիջումային տարբերակի խոչնդոտները վերացնելու ուղղությամբ, ծիպա ձեններդ կտրեք, մենք կարևոր հարցեր ենք լուծում։ Բա որ ասում են թե Սերժի ու Լևոնի ծրագրերի տարբերություն չկա, մենակ լավ տղու բազարներ են, ի՞նչ եք ձևեր թափում։


Վիշապ ջան Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծումը անհամեմատ ավելի կարևոր խնդիր է քան իշխանափոխությունը...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծումը անհամեմատ ավելի կարևոր խնդիր է քան իշխանափոխությունը...


Ուհու, Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ, հիմա վաղուց իշխանափոխություն արել պրծել էին։

----------


## Rammer

> Ուհու, Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլիներ, հիմա վաղուց իշխանափոխություն արել պրծել էին։


Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը էդքան քաղ մտածողություն ունենա, որ ավելի լավ տարբեակ առաջարկի որը կբավարարի բոլոր կողմերին`Ռուսաստան, Արևմուտք, Թուրքիա, Ադրբեջան, այդ ձևակերպողն էլ դաժե վաղը կարա դառնա նախագահ առանց ծեծ ու ջարդի...

----------


## voter

> ....  Հայաստանում հետաձգված է ընդդիմությունը։ Հայաստանում հետաձգված է ընդդիմության տրամաբանական բևեռը` իշխանությունը: Վերջիվերջո, եթե դու ուզում ես տարբերվել քո քաղաքական ծրագրերով` դու պետք է տարբերվես ինչ-որ մեկից, իսկ այդ ինչ-որ մեկը քաղաքական ծրագիր չունի: Դե գնա ու տարբերվիր: Ընդդիմությունը լավագույնս կարող է ներկայացնել իր նախընտրած օլիգարխներին, իր նախընտրած ներկայացուցիչներին, իր նախընտրած անհատներին, որովհետև բոլորը գիտեն, որ Հայաստանի կառավարման գործընթացը խաթարված է, սակայն բոլորը խոսում են անձերի և ոչ թե մեխանիզմների մասին: Իսկ անձի վրա հույս դնողն ի վերջո հուսահատվում է, որովհետև մեր Հայաստանում որտեղից գտնենք այդքան անձեր, որ մեզ նման չլինեն: ....


ԱՆՈՒՇ ՍԵԴՐԱԿՅԱՆ
http://lragir.am/armsrc/comments31997.html

ՀԱԿը վերջացել է, քանի որ ինչպես տ.Սեդրակյանը դիպուկ արդահայտվել է, իշխանությունն է վերջացել— իսկ քանի որ այսօրվա իշխանությունը այլևս անելիք ու ասելիք չունի ՀԱԿն էլ այդ դատարկ տեղը գրավել չի կարողանում կամ չի ցանկանում, իմ կարծիքով քանի որ բացի իշխանության արածներշ քննադատելուց ուրիշ ասելիք ու առաջարկելու բան չունեն, ներառյալ Արցախօ հարցը։ 

Բնական է որ նման իրավիճակում կձևավորվի նոր ուժ, եթե այն ասելիք, նպատակ ու անելիք առաջարկի հայ ժողովրդին, բացի նստել թախտին սպասել բախտին կարգախոսից... ՈՒ որպես բախտ, որին պիտի սպասես ներկայացվում է Արցախը ծախել, հայաստանը գռփլեը որ հենց սպասենք տեսնենք որ ծախին գռփին ուրեմն ժամանակն էկել է պետք է գործել...

Ներկայացուցիչների ժողով է պետք կազմակերպել, ընտրել մարզերում, քաղաքներում ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք կոնգրես, սեզդ, սխոդկա, կլոր սեղան ինչ ուզում են թող անվանեն, բայց ինչ որ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑՉԱԿԱՆ հավաք պիտի լինի, նախորոք ընտրված ներկայացուցիչներով, որոնք կքննարկեն, որոշումներ ընդունեն ու դրանով ժողովրդի ձայնը լսեցնել կտան - ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼ է ուզում ժողովուրդը։

Մինչ օրս ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼՈՒ մասին մեկ իշխանություն իրենց հռչակածներն են խոսում մեկ ընդիմություն իրենց հռչակածները , բայց ոչ մեկը ոչ մյուսը չի կարող հստակ համոզել, որ նա այ այսքան հայաստանցու լեգիտիմ ներկայացուցիչն է ու իր ասածը, թե ինչ անել հայաստանցիների մեծամասնության ուզածն է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը էդքան քաղ մտածողություն ունենա, որ ավելի լավ տարբեակ առաջարկի որը կբավարարի բոլոր կողմերին`Ռուսաստան, Արևմուտք, Թուրքիա, Ադրբեջան, այդ ձևակերպողն էլ դաժե վաղը կարա դառնա նախագահ առանց ծեծ ու ջարդի...


Փաստորեն սա է քաղ մտածողությունը՝ բավարարել բոլորին՝ բացի Հայաստանի ժողովդրից։ Դրա համար էլ սենց կզած ենք, մեր հին սազի ողբանվագ լարերով հանդերձ։

----------

Ձայնալար (29.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> ՀԱԿը վերջացել է, քանի որ ինչպես տ.Սեդրակյանը դիպուկ արդահայտվել է, իշխանությունն է վերջացել— իսկ քանի որ այսօրվա իշխանությունը այլևս անելիք ու ասելիք չունի ՀԱԿն էլ այդ դատարկ տեղը գրավել չի կարողանում կամ չի ցանկանում, իմ կարծիքով քանի որ բացի իշխանության արածներշ քննադատելուց ուրիշ ասելիք ու առաջարկելու բան չունեն, ներառյալ Արցախօ հարցը։ 
> 
> Բնական է որ նման իրավիճակում կձևավորվի նոր ուժ, եթե այն ասելիք, նպատակ ու անելիք առաջարկի հայ ժողովրդին, բացի նստել թախտին սպասել բախտին կարգախոսից... ՈՒ որպես բախտ, որին պիտի սպասես ներկայացվում է Արցախը ծախել, հայաստանը գռփլեը որ հենց սպասենք տեսնենք որ ծախին գռփին ուրեմն ժամանակն էկել է պետք է գործել...
> 
> Ներկայացուցիչների ժողով է պետք կազմակերպել, ընտրել մարզերում, քաղաքներում ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք կոնգրես, սեզդ, սխոդկա, կլոր սեղան ինչ ուզում են թող անվանեն, բայց ինչ որ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑՉԱԿԱՆ հավաք պիտի լինի, նախորոք ընտրված ներկայացուցիչներով, որոնք կքննարկեն, որոշումներ ընդունեն ու դրանով ժողովրդի ձայնը լսեցնել կտան - ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼ է ուզում ժողովուրդը։
> 
> Մինչ օրս ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼՈՒ մասին մեկ իշխանություն իրենց հռչակածներն են խոսում մեկ ընդիմություն իրենց հռչակածները , բայց ոչ մեկը ոչ մյուսը չի կարող հստակ համոզել, որ նա այ այսքան հայաստանցու լեգիտիմ ներկայացուցիչն է ու իր ասածը, թե ինչ անել հայաստանցիների մեծամասնության ուզածն է։


Էդ քո ասածի նման մի կառույց շինել են իշխանությունները, էդ հանրային խորհուրդն ա, ու լավ էլ տեղը տեղին շինված կառույց ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե Սերժը այդ հարցով էլ զբաղվում է էլի։ Հա, դրա համար ՀԱԿ–ը Սերժին չի խանգարում, որ Հայաստանի գործերը առաջ գնան։ Ինչպիսի՜ հայրենասիրություն։ Այսինքն ՀԱԿ–ը հիմա պայքարում է փոխզիջումային տարբերակի խոչնդոտները վերացնելու ուղղությամբ, ծիպա ձեններդ կտրեք, մենք կարևոր հարցեր ենք լուծում։ Բա որ ասում են թե Սերժի ու Լևոնի ծրագրերի տարբերություն չկա, մենակ լավ տղու բազարներ են, ի՞նչ եք ձևեր թափում։


Վիշ ջան, ուզում ես ասել, որ ասելիք չունես, տենց էլ ասա:

----------


## voter

Հանրային խորհրդի գաղափարը լավն է, բայց իրագործումը այլանդակել թողել էն։ Այնտեղի ոչ մի ներկայացուցիչ չի կարող հստակ ասել, թե իր ետևում քանի մարդու ձայն կա ու ինքը քանիսի անունից է խոսում։ Կարցեմ ինքնաներկայացվելուց ու հանձնաժողովի նախագահ ընտրվելուց բացի ոչ մի ընտրություն տեղի չի ունեցել, դրանից էլ բանի տեղ դնող չկա։ 

Իսկ եթե անձը կոնկրետ մարդկանց ձայներ ունի, նա միշտ իրավասու է ասել, որ իր առաջարկությունը ներկայացնում է իրեն ձայն տվածների կարծիքը։ Օրինակ Փաշինյանը թեկուզ իշխանական տվյալներով 5000 անձի ներկայացուցիչ է ու նրա ցանկացած ասածը պիտի ընկալվի, որպես այդ մարդկանց կարծիք։ Եթե նման 100-200 հոգի 5000 ական անձի կողմից լիազորված հավաքվեն ու մեկ որոշում ընդունեն, օրինակ, որ ոչ մի Արցախի հարցում զիճում, ոչ մի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություն չեն ընդունում, այպես էլ կլինի իսկ դրանից հետո լինի սերժանտները թե հակավորներ ինչ էլ հնարեն ինչ ելույթ էլ ունենան, նրանց հավատացող չի լինի, որ իրենք ժողովրդի անունից են հանդես գալիս, ընդհամենը կլինի նրանց սեփական կարծիքը....

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, ուզում ես ասել, որ ասելիք չունես, տենց էլ ասա:


Չուկ ջան, պարզապես արձանագրում ենք ներկայիս ընդդիմության քաղաքական ողորմելիությունը, դա բավականին կարևոր է որոշ մարդկանց ամպերից գետնին իջեցնելու ու սթափեցնելու համար։ Ազգանվեր գործ ենք անում, իսկ դու ասում ես ջուրծեծոցի :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

եթե հարցը դրված է ուրեմն պետք է ենթադրենք որ կարիք կա… և ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել որ չկա… բայց ինձ ավելի հետաքրքրում է, կամ ավելի շուտ կուզենայի քննարկվեր թե ինչ տեսք է ունենալու նորը… հինը մենակ քննադատելով միայն կարող ենք ապացուցել որ նորի կարիքը կա, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ հնարավորությունը կա… նոր ընդդիմություն… ճիշտն ասած ես ընդհանրապես ընդդիմություն բառը չէի օգտագործի քանի որ մենք ընդդիմության խնդիր չունենք այլ համաժողովրդական շարժման, որը պետք է հասնի նրան որ ստեղծվեն դիմություն և ընդդիմություն… ընդդիմության խնդիրը միանշանակ գահընկեց անելը չի և հետո ընդդիմությունը գաղափարական իմաստ ունի, իսկ մեն բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ մենք գաղափարին չենք ընդդիմանում այլ փորձում ենք կրիմինալին դիմակայել… ինչևէ, որպեսզի նոր շարժում ստեզծվի պետք է մի բան հստակ լինի, այդ շարժումը հստակ պետք է կարողանա իրեն տարբերել նախկինից ամեն ինչով… նոր դեմքեր, նոր հստակ տարբերվող ստրատեգիաներ ու որն ամենակարևորներից մեկն է գարանտիաներ՝ երաշխիքներ որ չեն պարտվելու ու հաղթելու են հենց առաջին անգամից… իհարկե հնարավոր է (Վրաստան, Ուկրաինա), բայց միևնույն ժամանակ այդ շարժումը ենթադրելու է երկարաժամկետ պայքար թե ոչ… և իհարկե ռեսուրսներ ժողովրդին վերաակտվացնելու ու ակտիվ պահելու համար… 

նոր շարժման խնդիրը համենայն դեպս միայն իշխանափոխությունը չի կարող լինել… նրա խնդիրների սպեկտորը պետք է լինի լայն, համընդհանուր  ներառելով համարյա բոլոր հարցերը, ի հարկե ունենալով առաջնային և երկրորդական… ինչքան էլ փորձենք Ղարաբաղի հարցն առանձնացնել, կամ հետին պլան մղել, միևնույնն է իշխանության ու Ղարաբաղի խնդիրները սերտաճել են ու նրանց փոխազդեցությունն ավելի մեծ է քան կարծում ենք… Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված չի… եթե լուծված լիներ ապա չլուծված լինելու սիմպտոմներ չեր ունենա, իսկ քանի որ լուծված չի արտաքին աշխարհը դա օգտագործում է մեզ վրա ճնշում բանեցնելու համար… էս էլ ձեզ կարևորության աստիճան… համենայն դեպս եթե որևէ ուժ հավակնում է ժողովրդական շարժումն իր ձեռքը վերցնել, ապա այս հարցի շուրջ նա պետք է ունենա ռադիկալ տարբեր ու իրատեսական հայացք ու ծրագիր քան մինչ այժմ…

… ես կուզեի նաև որ քննարկվեր նախկին շարժման (պայմանականորեն անվանենք) ձեռքբերումներն ու սխալները շատ ավելի պրագմատիկ հողի վրա, որ արդյունք լինի… ամեն ինչից պետք է դաս քաղել ոչ թե լրիվ արհամարել ու դեն նետել… թեկուզ հենց նույն սխալը չկրկնելու համար…

… ես կարծում եմ որ նույնիսկ եթե ստեղծվի նոր շարժում, կամ շարժման ղեկավարություն, այն լինելու է եղածի շարունակությունը որը սկսվեց 2.5 տարի առաջ… սա ժխտելը մի քիչ դժվար է քանի որ նոր ղեկավարներն անգամ պիտի հաշվի նստեն և գործեն նախկինի ստեղծած մթնոլորտում և պայմաններում… մի քիչ էլ հեռու եթե գնանք ապա էս շարժման սկիզբը ես կհամարեի 96-ը և կհամարեի սա որպես նոր հասարակության ձևավորման պրոցես որտեղ կան տեղատվություններ ու մակընթացություններ…

… սրանք մտքեր են ու բոլորովին էլ չեն հավակնում ճշմարտություն լինելու… ես չեմ պնդում որ հնարավոր չի նոր ղեկավարություն ոչ է պնդում եմ թե հնարավոր է ու անհրաժեշտ… մի բան եմ պնդում միայն որ վերը նշնածներն այն ակտուալ խնդիրների մի փոքրիկ ցուցակն է որ հնարավոր չի լինելու շրջանցել եթե ուզում ենք թարմություն ներշնչել շարժմանը…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, պարզապես արձանագրում ենք ներկայիս ընդդիմության քաղաքական ողորմելիությունը, դա բավականին կարևոր է որոշ մարդկանց ամպերից գետնին իջեցնելու ու սթափեցնելու համար։ Ազգանվեր գործ ենք անում, իսկ դու ասում ես ջուրծեծոցի


Չգիտեմ, Վիշ ջան  :Smile: 
օրինակ իմ ընկալմամբ ողորմելի է քո դիրքորոշումը... ու քանի օյաղ էի էս մասին բացահայտ չէի ասում, իսկ հիմա որ խմուկ եմ, սպասի, մեկ էլ տեսար ողջ մտածածս ասեցի, իսկ առայժմ սպասի, ինձ էսօր Աշոտ Սարգսյանն ա օգնել իր հոդվածով, քիչ անց կտեղադրեմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Փաստորեն սա է քաղ մտածողությունը՝ բավարարել բոլորին՝ բացի Հայաստանի ժողովդրից։ Դրա համար էլ սենց կզած ենք, մեր հին սազի ողբանվագ լարերով հանդերձ։


Ես ոչ անտուն եմ ոչ էլ տարագիր, ունեմ հանգրվան ունեմ օթևան: Ազատ հայրենիք երջանիկ երկիր, երջանիկ, երջանիկ երկիր...
Ապեր իրականում այսօր կա մի հայ մարդկանց շերտ, որ դառել է քաղաքական սուբյեկտ, որի հետ ուզեն չուզեն պետք է հաշվի նստեն: Գերագնահատել պետք չի, բայց կա այդ զանգվածը, որ կարող է առնվազն խանգարել և խաբանել պլանները: Թեկուզև պրիարիտետով ցածր, բայց կա այդ սուբյեկտը: Թող ավելի բարձր լիներ, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեի: Իսկ այսօր ունենքն այն ինչ ունենք, ու այդ լարերի տերը մենք ենք ու պատասխանատուն էլ ենք մենք, ինչքան էլ որ դու ժխտես...

----------


## Chuk

*ՄԵՆՔ ՑԼԱՄԱՐՏԻԿ ՉԵՆՔ, ՈՉ ԷԼ ՎԱՐՉԱԽՈՒՄԲԸ՝ ՑՈՒԼ*

10-րդ ընտրատարածքում կայացած ընտրության արդյունքները թարմ նյութ տվեցին լրագրողներին ու վերլուծաբաններին: Թե այս առիթով ինչ պետք է ասեր իշխանական քարոզչամեքենան, ինչ պետք է գրեին իշխանական լրատվամիջոցները, հայտնի էր ի սկզբանե:

Խոսքս վերաբերելու է իրենց ընդդիմադիր համարող որոշ լրագրողների ու վերլուծաբանների, որոնք, իբր, հանդես են գալիս քաղաքական ընդդիմության նկատմամբ սրտացավության, Շարժման հաղթանակի նկատմամբ նախանձախնդրի, կամ գեթ տեղի ունեցածը գնահատելու օբյեկտիվության դիրքերից: Վերջին շրջանում նրանց մի մասի մեղադրանքների ու քննադատությունների սլաքը իշխանությունից ընդդիմության՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի վրա տեղափոխելու միտում է նկատվում: Համատարած ապօրինությունների համար իշխանությանը մեղադրելն ու քննադատելը այլեւս, կարծես թե, դառնում է սպառված թեմա ու անիմաստ: Այլեւս որպես բնական երեւույթ են դիտվում նրա վարքագիծն ու գործողությունները. Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաք է՝ պետք է երթուղիներից հանեն հասարակական տրանսպորտն ու փակեն ճանապարհները, բանդաներ կազմեն զգեստափոխված ոստիկաններից՝ թռուցիկների տարածումը թույլ չտալու համար, երթ է՝ պետք է մարդկանց քշեն մայթերը, ընտրություն է՝ պետք է կեղծեն, ջարդեն, ընտրակաշառք բաժանեն, լցոնումներ կատարեն: Այս ամենն աստիճանաբար բնական երեւույթ է համարվում այնպես, ինչպես՝ անձրեւն ու ձյունը, արեւի ծագելն ու մայր մտնելը: Դե, արի նման բաները քննադատիր կամ դրանցից դժգոհիր: Անհամ նյութ կստացվի: Դրանով ո՛չ ընթերցող կպահես, ո՛չ էլ կարդացվող լրագրող ու խորաթափանց վերլուծաբան կհամարվես: Էլ չենք ասում, որ իշխանությանը քննադատելը ոչ միայն եկամտաբեր չէ, այլեւ կարող է վտանգավոր լինել: Եւ, ահա, վարչախմբի գործողությունների՝ որպես բնական երեւույթի ընկալումը փորձ է արվում աննկատ փաթաթել նաեւ հասարակության վզին: Սա վտանգավոր է:

Այլ բան է՝ ընդդիմությունը. թարմ թիրախ է, անվտանգ, հետաքրքիր, ինտրիգային: Եւ որեւէ առիթով կամ անառիթ, «սրտացավ» ու «օբյեկտիվ» լրագրողների ու «վերլուծաբանների» կողմից կրկին սկսեցին հնչել այսպիսի մտքեր. «Ընդդիմությունը եւս մեկ անգամ բավարարվեց բարոյական հաղթանակով», «Ընդդիմության ձայները պակասեցին, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ժողովուրդն այլեւս նրա հետ հույսեր չի կապում», «Կոնգրեսի վարկանիշն ընկնում է», «Նոր ընդդիմություն է պետք», «Հասարակությունն անտարբեր է դարձել Կոնգրեսի անվճռականության պատճառով» եւ այլն: Նույնիսկ կատարվեց բացահայտ կեղծիք-վերագրում, իբր, վերջերս ընդդիմությունն ավելի շատ է խոսում Չորրորդ հանրապետության մասին, որպեսզի երբ իշխանության գա, կարողանա խուսափել իր իշխանության շրջանում կատարած սխալների պատասխանատվությունից: Եւ դա այն դեպքում, երբ Կոնգրեսի ոչ մի ներկայացուցիչ այդ բառն անգամ չի արտասանել:

Ընհանրապես այս ամենին կարելի էր պատասխանել նաեւ ըստ էության, փաստերով: Բայց դա այն դեպքում, եթե համարեինք, որ այսօրինակ դատողությունների ու թեզերի հեղինակների ելակետն, իրոք, ներկա վարչախմբից օր առաջ ազատվելու քաղաքացիական մտահոգությունն է, ինչպես ներկայացնում են, ու դրա համար, հաջող թե անհաջող, բայց անկեղծորեն, ուղիներ են փնտրում: Չենք ուզում նրանց մեջ վարչախմբի գործակալներ տեսնել, բայց համոզված ենք, որ առնվազն գործ ունենք քաղաքական մտածողության դեֆիցիտի, քաղաքացիական կեցվածքի չգոյության, ունեցած փեշակի եկամտաբեր գործադրման քաղքենիական հիմքի ու գծուծ հաշվարկի հետ: Իսկ դա անհանգստացնող է այնքանով, որ շարքային ընթերցողը նման դեպքերում միշտ չէ, որ ընկալում է նրանց իրական շարժառիթն ու նպատակը: Վերջերս նման մի մտքի հանդիպեցի. Կոնգրեսը պետք է ազատի ընդդիմության հարկաբաժինը, որպեսզի նոր ուժեր կարողանան գալ եւ լուծեն վարչախմբի հեռացման խնդիրը: Հրաշք է: Մանկապարտեզ: Իշխանությունն է, որ երկրում մեկը կարող է լինել: Ընդդիմության դաշտն անսահմանափակ է: Կոնգրեսը պետական ռեգիստրում չէ, որ գրանցված է որպես ընդդիմություն, եւ այդ պատճառով չէ, որ ուրիշներին չեն գրանցում: Թող գա որեւէ մեկը, իր նոր ծրագրերով խանդավառի ու իր հետեւից տանի ժողովրդին՝ ոչ մեկը չի խանգարում: 2007-ի աշնանն էլ ընդդիմության հարկաբաժինը լավ զբաղված էր: Հիմա որտե՞ղ են նրանք: Ինքնակամ իրե՞նք հեռացան, Կոնգրե՞սը նրանց արտաքսեց, թե՞ իրողությունները ճանաչած ժողովուրդը: Հիմա եթե նոր իրողություններ են, մատուցեք դա ժողովրդին, նրան տվեք այլ ծրագրեր, տարեք ձեր հետեւից, ձեզ միայն կծափահարենք:

Թե չէ, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մեր «սրտացավ» եւ «օբյեկտիվ» քննադատները, ճանապարհ ցույց տվող կամ դատավճիռ կարդացող «վերլուծաբանները» տրիբունաներում նստած հանդիսատես են զգում իրենց եւ գրում են իրենց դիտած հերթական ցլամարտի մասին: Իշխանությունը ցուլ է, ընդդիմությունը՝ ցլամարտիկ, իրենք՝ տրիբունաներում նստած, տոմսի համար վճարած եւ այդ վճարին արժանի տեսարան պահանջելու իրավունք ունեցող հանդիսատես: Դե, ցուլը՝ ցուլ է, անբան կենդանի, առավելագույնս գործադրում է իր ուժը՝ առաջնորդվելով կենդանական բնազդներով: Նա չի կարող ենթարկվել ինչ-որ օրենքների, կանոնների: Նրան քննադատելը, նրա սխալների, ապօրինությունների, հանցավոր վարքի մասին խոսելը ոչ միայն ավելորդ է, այլեւ կարող է ծիծաղելի լինել: Այլ բան է ցլամարտիկը: Նրա պատճառով ու մեղքով է միայն, որ տեսարանը կարող է չստացվել, ուստի հենց նրան էլ պետք է քննադատել, նրան փոխելու պահանջ դնել: Նա է, որ կարող է սխալներ անել, չարդարացնել հանդիսատեսի հույսերը, չապահովել սպասված տեսարանը: Վարչախումբը շատ գոհ է. թող թեկուզ անբան կենդանու տեղ դնեն իրեն, բայց «վազն անցնեն» իրենից ու հանգիստ թողնեն:

Հիշեցնենք ուրեմն մեր «սրտացավ» քննադատներին, որ իշխանությունն անբան կենդանի չէ, եւ օրենքներն ու սահմանափակումներն առաջին հերթին հենց իշխանության համար են, առաջին հերթին նա պետք է օրենքներով ու կանոններով առաջնորդվի, առաջին հերթին նա է պատասխանատու ամեն ինչի համար: Օրինակ՝ ընդդիմությանը չէ, որ պետք է մեղադրել ձայները ընտրակեղծարարներից պահել չկարողանալու համար, այլ իշխանությանը՝ կեղծելու ու գողանալու: Ընդդիմությանը չէ, որ պետք է քննադատել ոստիկանության ու սափրագլուխների կիրառած բռնություններին դիմակայել չկարողանալու ու համարժեք պատասխան տալ չկարողանալու համար, այլ իշխանությանը՝ քրեական գործելակերպի համար: Ամոթ է չէ՞ նման բաներ հիշեցնելը: Հենց այդպիսի «տրամաբանությունն» է չէ՞ տանում այն եզրահանգման, թե Մարտի 1-ին սպանվածների համար մեղավորն իրենք՝ փողոց դուրս եկածները կամ նրանց փողոց հանողներն էին, ոչ թե կրակող իշխանությունը: Բայց սա ցինիզմ է, հայերեն ավելի տարողունակ ու ճշգրիտ բառով՝ շնականություն: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ վաղն էլ ասելու են, թե՝ եթե Կոնգրեսը չլիներ, Ս. Սարգսյանը հանգիստ լեգիտիմ նախագահ դառնար, չէր տա Ղարաբաղը:

Հիշեցնենք նաեւ, որ ցլամարտիկ չէ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, ոչ էլ ոմանք՝ տրիբունաներում նստած հանդիսատես են: Եւ որ ամեն մի լրագրողական նյութի, ռեպորտաժի կամ վերլուծության «սրտացավ» հեղինակ, եթե իրեն նեղություն չի տվել գեթ մի քանի ժամ ապօրինի դատավճիռներ կայացնող դատարանների առջեւ կանգնել, գեթ մի քանի պիկետների մասնակցել, նախընտրական շրջանում գոնե մեկ անգամ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի որեւէ շտաբ մտնել, քարոզչական նյութ բաժանել, վստահված անձ լինել, մարդկանց քարոզել, որպես լրագրող կամ դիտորդ ներկա լինել որեւէ տեղամասում, ոստիկանության ու խուժանի հետ շփում ունենալ կամ նրանց մոտիկից տեսնել, այլ խոսքով՝ Քաղաքացի լինել, ապա, ընդդիմադիրի կեցվածք որդեգրելով՝ ուրիշներին խելք սովորեցնելը, ճանապարհ ցույց տալը, քննադատելը, բութ մատը վերեւ կամ ներքեւ տնկելով դատավճիռ կայացնելն անբարոյականություն է: Ասենք նաեւ, որ նրանց ֆոնին ավելի ընդունելի են էդիկշարմազանովները, գալուստսահակյանները, «հայոցաշխարհները», որոնք այդ նույն բանն անում են, նույն բանն ասում են՝ չթաքցնելով, որ իրենք հակառակ ճամբարում են, որ վարչախմբին ծառայելն է իրենց կոչումն ու նպատակը: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ սրանց արածն անվտանգ է:

Վերջերս, հիմնականում նույն «սրտացավ» լրագրողական շրջանակներից, բողոքներ հնչեցին, թե Կոնգրեսը քննադատություն, խոսքի ազատություն չի ընդունում, երբ պատասխանում է իրենց: Հետաքրքիր է. իրենց համար խոսքի ազատությունը կարող է գործել, իսկ իրենց պատասխանելը խոսքի ազատության հետ կապ չունի, դա արդեն խոսքի ազատության վրա ճնշում է համարվում: Չխոսեմ իմ ընկերների անունից, ինձ համար անընդունելի են մնալու այնպիսի «քննադատությունները», որոնք իրականում միտված են (կամ ակամա նպաստում են) հասարակության մեջ քաղաքական ապատիայի տարածմանը ու քաղաքացիական ակտիվության նվազմանը, իշխանության անպարտելիության լեգենդի զարգացմանը, ապօրինության դեմ օրինական ճանապարհով պայքարի անհեռանկարայնության պատկերացում ստեղծելուն ու տարածելուն: Անընդունելի են այն «քննադատությունները», որոնք հենվում են կեղծիքի, խեղաթյուրումների վրա, այն վերլուծությունները, որ ոչ թե փաստերից են արտածված, այլ մատից ծծած: Համոզված եմ, որ պետք է միշտ ի ցույց դնել այն «սրտացավ վերլուծությունների» սնանկությունը, որոնց հեղինակները, «բաբչկան» վզին, երբեք գրասեղանից այն կողմ մի քայլ չեն անում, բայց ուրիշներին քաղաքականության ու գործողությունների դասեր են տալիս, ուրիշների վրա նայում են որպես գլադիատորների: Անընդունելի են այնպիսի քննադատությունները, որոնք բացահայտ կամ ենթատեքստում պահանջում են քաղաքական պայքարի փոխարեն դիմել ահաբեկչական մեթոդների եւ այլն: Անկախ այն բանից՝ շարժառիթը «կարդացվող նյութ» գրելն է, թե այլ բան, այս ամենը պարզ վնասարարություն է համաժողովրդական պայքարին, մեծագույն աջակցություն իշխող բռնապետական վարչախմբին: Իսկ եթե այդ ամենը միտումնավոր չեն անում, ապա ինչ-որ գաղափար, հարց, հարցադրում, կասկած, տարակուսանք առաջանալիս, յուրաքանչյուրի համար Կոնգրեսի դռները միշտ բաց են՝ ցանկացած խնդիր ըստ էության քննարկելու համար:
*Աշոտ Սարգսյան -*
Հունվար 29, 2010

----------

Norton (30.01.2010), Rammer (30.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ոչ անտուն եմ ոչ էլ տարագիր, ունեմ հանգրվան ունեմ օթևան: Ազատ հայրենիք երջանիկ երկիր, երջանիկ, երջանիկ երկիր...
> Ապեր իրականում այսօր կա մի հայ մարդկանց շերտ, որ դառել է քաղաքական սուբյեկտ, որի հետ ուզեն չուզեն պետք է հաշվի նստեն: Գերագնահատել պետք չի, բայց կա այդ զանգվածը, որ կարող է առնվազն խանգարել և խաբանել պլանները: Թեկուզև պրիարիտետով ցածր, բայց կա այդ սուբյեկտը: Թող ավելի բարձր լիներ, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեի: Իսկ այսօր ունենքն այն ինչ ունենք, ու այդ լարերի տերը մենք ենք ու պատասխանատուն էլ ենք մենք, ինչքան էլ որ դու ժխտես...


 Ու ձևավորվել է նաև հայ մշտական ջուր ծեծողների շերտ... չէ, բան չունեմ ասելու... գուցե ես էլ եմ ջուրծեծող... բայց եթե ես ջուր ծեծող եմ, ապա գոնե փորձում եմ բռունցքով էդ ջրին հարվածեմ, իսկ կան մարդիկ, որ աչքերը փակում, երազ են տեսնում, ու կարծում են, թե իսկի ջուր էլ չեն ծեծել, այլ խելոք բաներ են ասել  :Jpit: 

Վերջն ա, մեր մեջ ասած  :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ եթե անձը կոնկրետ մարդկանց ձայներ ունի, նա միշտ իրավասու է ասել, որ իր առաջարկությունը ներկայացնում է իրեն ձայն տվածների կարծիքը։ Օրինակ Փաշինյանը թեկուզ իշխանական տվյալներով 5000 անձի ներկայացուցիչ է ու նրա ցանկացած ասածը պիտի ընկալվի, որպես այդ մարդկանց կարծիք։ Եթե նման 100-200 հոգի 5000 ական անձի կողմից լիազորված հավաքվեն ու մեկ որոշում ընդունեն, օրինակ, որ ոչ մի Արցախի հարցում զիճում, ոչ մի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություն չեն ընդունում, այպես էլ կլինի իսկ դրանից հետո լինի սերժանտները թե հակավորներ ինչ էլ հնարեն ինչ ելույթ էլ ունենան, նրանց հավատացող չի լինի, որ իրենք ժողովրդի անունից են հանդես գալիս, ընդհամենը կլինի նրանց սեփական կարծիքը....


voter, սա ավելի շատ զոռբայության նման մի բան է  :Smile: :
ուրեմն քո ասածը ճշմարիտ կլիներ, եթե այդ դեպուտատի թեկնածուներին ձայն տվողները հստակ պատկերացում ունենային ու համաձայն լիներին այն քայլերին, որոնք որպես ծրագիր ներկայացրել է այդ թեկնածում:
սակայն:
երբևէ դու որևիցէ մեկին գիտես՞ Հայաստանում /կամ այլուր/ որևէ թեկնածուի, որ մանրամասն ու համակողմանի ծրագիր ներկայացնի ու երբևէ չշեղվի այդ ծրագիրից
երբևէ դու որևիցէ մեկին գիտես՞ Հայաստանում /կամ այլուր/ որ կարդացած լինի այդ ծրագիրը ու ընտրի ըստ այդ ծրագրի:

Հայաստանում ծրագիր ասածը եզրափակվում է իրար քֆրտելով ու ասելով որ "ժողովուրդ, ես ձեզ սիրում եմ"
իսկ ընտրողն էլ ասում է լավ տղա է, կամ էլ էմ մեկի ինադու ու գնում է ./եթե իհարկե գնում է / ընտրության:

Քո ասածը ընդանուր դեպքում էլ անընդունելի է: բերեմ մի օրինակ: Ես ընտրել եմ ասենք Պետրոսին, որ ինքը Հայաստանում համւնդանուր տարածի ժողովրդավարություն: Վաղը էտ Պողոստ ընտրվում է, ու ձեռի հետ էլ /չգիտեմ ինչ նպատակներից ելնելով- դա կարևոր չի/, բռնում իմ կամքին հակառակ քանդել է տալիս իմ տունը, որպես պետական  գերական տարածք:
Հիմա քո ասելով դուրս եկավ, որ ես նրա քայլը իմ կամքի արտահայտումն է՞: Դա աբսուրդ է, քանի որ ես ձեռիցս եթե գա, իրա կաշին վրից կպոկեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հզոր հոդված էր, Չուկ, սիրտս մղկտաց, ու հիմա մեղքի զգացումը քերում է հոգուս պատերը: Մենակ մի հիմմմար հարց տամ, իսկ Կոնգրեսն ինքը բողոքի ակցիա արե՞ց օրինակ Նիկոլի դատավճռի կապակցությամբ: Օրինակ ակցիա արե՞ց մարտի մեկի անասունությունների, զորք լցնելու, մարդկանց սպանելու ու մարդասպաններին էլ կորցնելու հետ կապված… ի՞նչ, հանրահավաք արե՞ց, տո լավ է: Ու երկու ժամվա ելույթից հետո մարդկանց տուն ուղարկեց հա՞: Ու դրանից հետո էդ հանրահավաքին եկած ժողովուրդը սովորեց նոր տիպի պայքարի մասին՝ յուղ վառել: Հիմա մեր ողջ ժողովուրդը սովորել է արդեն ոչինչ չանել, որովհետև դա են քարոզել որպես պայքարի ձև: Հիմա ոմն Աշոտ Սարգսյանի հերթական դեմագոգիայով ում ես կերակրելու կասե՞ս: Ժողովուրդը հեսա կկարդա ու կուղղի իր սխալները, Կոնգրեսն էլ էյֆորիայի մեջ կընկնի ու կթուլանա՝ ինչ հզոր գործ էր արեց ինքը՝ Աշոտ Սարգսյանի միջոցով հուշեց, որ պետք է ակցիայի մասնակցել… Ես էլ իմ հերթին հուշեմ, ուրեմն ժողովու՜րդ, մարտի մեկին բոլորս հանրահավաքի, գնանք լսենք, մեկ էլ տեսար Լևոն պապին նոր բան ասեց, նենց հանկարծակի, պա՜տահաբար…

----------

Տրիբուն (30.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Հզոր հոդված էր, Չուկ, սիրտս մղկտաց, ու հիմա մեղքի զգացումը քերում է հոգուս պատերը: Մենակ մի հիմմմար հարց տամ, իսկ Կոնգրեսն ինքը բողոքի ակցիա արե՞ց օրինակ Նիկոլի դատավճռի կապակցությամբ: Օրինակ ակցիա արե՞ց մարտի մեկի անասունությունների, զորք լցնելու, մարդկանց սպանելու ու մարդասպաններին էլ կորցնելու հետ կապված… ի՞նչ, հանրահավաք արե՞ց, տո լավ է: Ու երկու ժամվա ելույթից հետո մարդկանց տուն ուղարկեց հա՞: Ու դրանից հետո էդ հանրահավաքին եկած ժողովուրդը սովորեց նոր տիպի պայքարի մասին՝ յուղ վառել: Հիմա մեր ողջ ժողովուրդը սովորել է արդեն ոչինչ չանել, որովհետև դա են քարոզել որպես պայքարի ձև: Հիմա ոմն Աշոտ Սարգսյանի հերթական դեմագոգիայով ում ես կերակրելու կասե՞ս: Ժողովուրդը հեսա կկարդա ու կուղղի իր սխալները, Կոնգրեսն էլ էյֆորիայի մեջ կընկնի ու կթուլանա՝ ինչ հզոր գործ էր արեց ինքը՝ Աշոտ Սարգսյանի միջոցով հուշեց, որ պետք է ակցիայի մասնակցել… Ես էլ իմ հերթին հուշեմ, ուրեմն ժողովու՜րդ, մարտի մեկին բոլորս հանրահավաքի, գնանք լսենք, մեկ էլ տեսար Լևոն պապին նոր բան ասեց, նենց հանկարծակի, պա՜տահաբար…


Եղբայր Դռագոն թույլ տուր մի հարց ես տամ էլի հա դու ես հարցեր տալիս մենք փիլիսոփյաում ենք  :Jpit:  
Ապեր ինչ ա ուզում ժողովուրդը, մենակ խնդրում եմ էլի չասես անկեղծություն, կուշտ փոր լիքը ունիտազ...Ուզում եմ ասել էմոցիանների ու կենցաղային հարցերի մասին չեմ հարցնում այլ քաղաքականության: Օրինակ:Հայաստանում ապրող ժողովուրդը ինչ երկրի ա ուզում, ինչ երկիր կառուցելու պոտենցիալ ունի?
Քո գրառումններից այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ժողովուրդը կարող է իշխանափոխություն անոլ, կամ չգիտեմ ժողովրդավարություն կառուցել բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողնում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր Դռագոն թույլ տուր մի հարց ես տամ էլի հա դու ես հարցեր տալիս մենք փիլիսոփյաում ենք  
> Ապեր ինչ ա ուզում ժողովուրդը, մենակ խնդրում եմ էլի չասես *անկեղծություն, կուշտ փոր լիքը ունիտազ..*.Ուզում եմ ասել էմոցիանների ու կենցաղային հարցերի մասին չեմ հարցնում այլ քաղաքականության: Օրինակ:Հայաստանում ապրող ժողովուրդը ինչ երկրի ա ուզում, ինչ երկիր կառուցելու պոտենցիալ ունի?
> Քո գրառումններից այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ժողովուրդը կարող է իշխանափոխություն անոլ, կամ չգիտեմ ժողովրդավարություն կառուցել բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողնում...


Բավականին մոտ ես իրականությանը :Wink:  Ապեր մեր ժողովուրդը ճիշտ է հիմա բթացած է, սերժանտների ռաբիզ պրոպագանդայի զոհ դարձած՝ քյառթուացման պրոցեսի մեջ է գտնվում, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ սույն ժողովուրդը վատը չի զարգացած քաղաքակրթություն ստեղծած ժողովուրդներից զուտ պոտենցիալի առումով: Գիտական ծրագրեր իրականացնող հայտնի ֆիրմաներում լիքը հայեր կգտնես, «հայ-տեք» ոլորտում, մենք լավ բժիշկներ էլ ունենք (ճիշտ է՝ սերժանտներ են :Tongue: ), որակյալ գաջ քսողներ էլ ունենք, սանտեխնիկներ… չէ, էս մեկը չունենք :Xeloq:  Մեր երկիրը, ճիշտ է ռեսուրսները մեծ մասը Ռուսաստանի ծախած ու կզած, բայց այնուամենայնիվ պոտենցիալ ունի կեղտից դուրս գալու ու զարգանալու, մեր հիմնական ռեսուրսը մարդիկ են, որոնք այնքան էլ անկյալ ու ալկաշ չեն ի տարբերություն ռուսների: Մեզ ընդհամենը նորմալ ծրագիր, պաշտպանվածություն ու ազատ մրցակցային պայմաններ են պետք, մեկ էլ օբյեկտիվ ու առատ ինֆորմացիա: ՀԱԿ-ը լավ սկսեց ապեր, ժողովուրդը ահագին ոգևորվեց, նույնսիկ առանց ֆունդամենտալ ծրագրի, զուտ իշխանություն փոխելու ու թարմություն մտցնելու համար էլ ահագին ոգևորվեց… թեպետ մի ահագին մաս կասկածամիտ էլ մնաց, որը որպես իշխանափոխությանը խոչնդոտող գործոն վճռորոշներից էր: Բայց բանն այն է, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ինքը սկսեց նաև հանգստացնել ժողովդրին, ու հիմա էլ բողոքում է ժողովդրի պասիվությունից, որի առաջին հիմքերը ինքն է դրել… Ապեր ի՞նչ ուզի հիմա էս ժողովուրդը, ժողովուրդը սրանցից գլուխ չի հանում արդեն, որ բան ուզի: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ժողովրդի միջոցով իշխանությւան գալու խնդիր իր առաջ չի դրել, ստեղ գրել եմ այդ մասին:

----------

dvgray (30.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Բավականին մոտ ես իրականությանը Ապեր մեր ժողովուրդը ճիշտ է հիմա բթացած է, սերժանտների ռաբիզ պրոպագանդայի զոհ դարձած՝ քյառթուացման պրոցեսի մեջ է գտնվում, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ սույն ժողովուրդը վատը չի զարգացած քաղաքակրթություն ստեղծած ժողովուրդներից զուտ պոտենցիալի առումով: Գիտական ծրագրեր իրականացնող հայտնի ֆիրմաներում լիքը հայեր կգտնես, «հայ-տեք» ոլորտում, մենք լավ բժիշկներ էլ ունենք (ճիշտ է՝ սերժանտներ են), որակյալ գաջ քսողներ էլ ունենք, սանտեխնիկներ… չէ, էս մեկը չունենք Մեր երկիրը, ճիշտ է ռեսուրսները մեծ մասը Ռուսաստանի ծախած ու կզած, բայց այնուամենայնիվ պոտենցիալ ունի կեղտից դուրս գալու ու զարգանալու, մեր հիմնական ռեսուրսը մարդիկ են, որոնք այնքան էլ անկյալ ու ալկաշ չեն ի տարբերություն ռուսների: Մեզ ընդհամենը նորմալ ծրագիր, պաշտպանվածություն ու ազատ մրցակցային պայմաններ են պետք, մեկ էլ օբյեկտիվ ու առատ ինֆորմացիա: ՀԱԿ-ը լավ սկսեց ապեր, ժողովուրդը ահագին ոգևորվեց, նույնսիկ առանց ֆունդամենտալ ծրագրի, զուտ իշխանություն փոխելու ու թարմություն մտցնելու համար էլ ահագին ոգևորվեց… թեպետ մի ահագին մաս կասկածամիտ էլ մնաց, որը որպես իշխանափոխությանը խոչնդոտող գործոն վճռորոշներից էր: Բայց բանն այն է, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ինքը սկսեց նաև հանգստացնել ժողովդրին, ու հիմա էլ բողոքում է ժողովդրի պասիվությունից, որի առաջին հիմքերը ինքն է դրել… Ապեր ի՞նչ ուզի հիմա էս ժողովուրդը, ժողովուրդը սրանցից գլուխ չի հանում արդեն, որ բան ուզի: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ժողովրդի միջոցով իշխանությւան գալու խնդիր իր առաջ չի դրել, ստեղ գրել եմ այդ մասին:


Հեսա Տրիբունը Վիշապի այս գրառմանը շնորհակալություն կտա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (30.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Այ սենց անարդար ա աշխարհը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եղբայր Դռագոն թույլ տուր մի հարց ես տամ էլի հա դու ես հարցեր տալիս մենք փիլիսոփյաում ենք  
> Ապեր ինչ ա ուզում ժողովուրդը, մենակ խնդրում եմ էլի չասես անկեղծություն, կուշտ փոր լիքը ունիտազ...Ուզում եմ ասել էմոցիանների ու կենցաղային հարցերի մասին չեմ հարցնում այլ քաղաքականության: Օրինակ:Հայաստանում ապրող ժողովուրդը ինչ երկրի ա ուզում, ինչ երկիր կառուցելու պոտենցիալ ունի?
> Քո գրառումններից այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ժողովուրդը կարող է իշխանափոխություն անոլ, կամ չգիտեմ ժողովրդավարություն կառուցել բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողնում...


Ինչ ա ուզում ժողովուրդրը ?

Ուզում ա Հայաստանը ծովից ծով լինի, բնակչության թիվը Չինաստանի բնակչության չափ լինի, բանակը ռուսական բանակի չափ լինի, բյուջեն ԱՄՆ բյուջեի չափ լինի, մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն Լյուքսեմբուրգի մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ չափ լինի, Մասիսը Էվերեստից բարձր լինի, կոնյակը ֆրանսիականից լավը լինի, ձմեռները տաք լինի, Արարատյան դաշտավայրում բանան աճի, հավի տեղը ջայլամ պահի, կով ու ոչխարի տեղը` զեբր ու ընձուխտ, հողը վարելուց գութանը փղին լծի` եզան փոխարեն, Սիսիանում տիեզերակայն ունենա: 

Ու էս ամեն ինչի համար, ապեր, մեզ նոր, թարմ ընդդիմություն ա պետք: ՀԱԿ-ը այլևս մեր պահանջները չի բավարարում:

----------

dvgray (30.01.2010), REAL_ist (31.01.2010), Բիձա (10.02.2010), Վիշապ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչ ա ուզում ժողովւրդրը ?
> 
> Ուզում ա Հայաստանը ծովից ծով լինի, բնակչության թիվը Չինաստանի բնակչության չափ լինի, բանակը ռուսական բանակի չափ լինի, բյուջեն ԱՄՆ բյուջեի չափ լինի, մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն Լյուքսեմբուրգի չափ մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ չափ լինի, Մասիսը Էվերեստից բարձր լինի, կոնյակը ֆրանսիականից լավը լինի, ձմեռները տաք լինի, Արարատյան դաշտավայրում բանան աճի, հավի տեղը ջայլամ պահի, կով ու ոչխարի տեղը` զեբր ու ընձուխտ, հողը վարելուց գութանը փղին լծի` եզան փոխարեն, Սիսիանում տիեզերակայն ունենա: 
> 
> Ու էս ամեն ինչի համար, ապեր, մեզ նոր, թարմ ընդդիմություն ա պետք: ՀԱԿ-ը այլևս մեր պահանջները չի բավարարում:


Բառտս ես կատակ էի անում որ ասում էի դու արիացի ես: :LOL: Լուրջ ես ընդունել: Մնում ա գրես թե հայ ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ ամեն փղին բաժին ընգնող ՀՆԱ-ն ինչքանա ուզում...  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Կեցցե նոր փղերի ընդիմությոնը...ՈՒռաաաաա

----------


## Ambrosine

Նախ սկսենք նրանից, թե ինչ ասել է նոր ընդդիմություն, երևի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ ընդդիմության նոր թև: Բայց դա ոչ թե օգուտ է, այլ վնաս. եթե հիմա գիտենք մեկ ընդդիմություն, որի հետ կարող ենք հույս կապել, այն ժամանակ կլինի ընտրություն, ընդդիմադիր զանգվածը կճեղքվի, իսկ իշխանությունը միշտ միասնական է: Ուրեմն մեզ ոչ թե նոր ինչ-որ կառույց է պետք, այլ եղած կառույցը թարմացնելը: Շատ եմ լսել, որ Լևոնի կողքին կանգնած այս կամ այն մարդու պատճառով Լևոնին ձայն չեն տվել, դե եկեք մենք նրանց դուրս մղենք էդ շարքերից, զբաղեցնենք նրանց տեղը :Dntknw:  Չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ նոր ուժ կկարողանա ՀԱԿ-ից առաջ անցնել, գուցե գաղափարները ավելի արմատական լինեն, մի որոշ ժամանակ շատերին ոգևորության մեջ գցեն, բայց հետո ջարդվելը ավելի ցավոտ է լինելու: Ոչ մի պարտություն ընտրական պայքարում չի նշանակում և չի հանգեցնում ՀԱԿ-ի փլուզմանը: Դա արդեն նշանակում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ամուր հիմքեր ունեցող կառույց է: Այնպես որ կարելի է առաջարկությունների փաթեթով հանդես գալ, ինչը էլի եմ առաջարկել, բայց հենց առաջարկելու ժամանակը գալիս է, շատերդ չեք էլ իմանում՝ ինչ առաջարկեք:

----------

Chuk (30.01.2010), ministr (30.01.2010), Sagittarius (30.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից, թե ինչ ասել է նոր ընդդիմություն, երևի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ ընդդիմության նոր թև: Բայց դա ոչ թե օգուտ է, այլ վնաս. եթե հիմա գիտենք մեկ ընդդիմություն, որի հետ կարող ենք հույս կապել, այն ժամանակ կլինի ընտրություն, ընդդիմադիր զանգվածը կճեղքվի, իսկ իշխանությունը միշտ միասնական է: Ուրեմն մեզ ոչ թե նոր ինչ-որ կառույց է պետք, այլ եղած կառույցը թարմացնելը: Շատ եմ լսել, որ Լևոնի կողքին կանգնած այս կամ այն մարդու պատճառով Լևոնին ձայն չեն տվել, դե եկեք մենք նրանց դուրս մղենք էդ շարքերից, զբաղեցնենք նրանց տեղը Չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ նոր ուժ կկարողանա ՀԱԿ-ից առաջ անցնել, գուցե գաղափարները ավելի արմատական լինեն, մի որոշ ժամանակ շատերին ոգևորության մեջ գցեն, բայց հետո ջարդվելը ավելի ցավոտ է լինելու: Ոչ մի պարտություն ընտրական պայքարում չի նշանակում և չի հանգեցնում ՀԱԿ-ի փլուզմանը: Դա արդեն նշանակում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ամուր հիմքեր ունեցող կառույց է: Այնպես որ կարելի է առաջարկությունների փաթեթով հանդես գալ, ինչը էլի եմ առաջարկել, բայց հենց առաջարկելու ժամանակը գալիս է, շատերդ չեք էլ իմանում՝ ինչ առաջարկեք:


 ես առաջարկում եմ փող հավաքել, նինձա-քիլեր վարձել ու Քոչին խփել տալ:
հետո՝ մյուսին, … հետո մյուսին…
ամեն մի սպանվողի համար Ակումբում քվերարկություն կանենք, ու ով որ շատ ձայներ հավաքի… լրիվ ակումբավարական

----------

Rammer (30.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ մի հիմմմար հարց տամ, իսկ Կոնգրեսն ինքը բողոքի ակցիա արե՞ց օրինակ Նիկոլի դատավճռի կապակցությամբ: Օրինակ ակցիա արե՞ց մարտի մեկի անասունությունների, զորք լցնելու, մարդկանց սպանելու ու մարդասպաններին էլ կորցնելու հետ կապված… ի՞նչ, հանրահավաք արե՞ց, տո լավ է:


 Չէ, հարցը հիմմմար չէ, ապպպպատեղեկատվական էր, ընդամենը  :Smile: 
Այո՛, ՀԱԿ-ն ակցիաներ արել է բոլոր նշածդ դեպքերում՝ առանց քեզ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, հարցը հիմմմար չէ, ապպպպատեղեկատվական էր, ընդամենը 
> Այո՛, ՀԱԿ-ն ակցիաներ արել է բոլոր նշածդ դեպքերում՝ առանց քեզ:


Օյ, բա ո՞նց բաց թողեցի :Xeloq:  Էն որ «ՀԻՄԱ» շարժման ակտիվիստներին ծեծել էին, դա է՞ր ակցիան… Էն էլ որ հերթական հանրահավաքի մասին թռուցիկներ էին բաժանում, որ ժողովուրդը գնա Լյովի լեկցիաները լսելու, դա է՞ր ակցիան։ Ապեր, դու բողոքի ակցիան երևի չես հասկանում թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում, դա էն չի, որ մարդիկ հավաքվում են մեկի ելույթն են լսում ու հետո Լևոն–Լևոն գոռալով ցրվում են տներով, այն էլ ընենց երթուղով, որ իշխանական պատասխանատու անձինք լրիվ իրենց շառից–փորձանքից հեռու զգան, ապպպակողմնորոշված ու մոլլլորված ես ապպպեր…

----------

Տրիբուն (31.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Օյ, բա ո՞նց բաց թողեցի Էն որ «ՀԻՄԱ» շարժման ակտիվիստներին ծեծել էին, դա է՞ր ակցիան… Էն էլ որ հերթական հանրահավաքի մասին թռուցիկներ էին բաժանում, որ ժողովուրդը գնա Լյովի լեկցիաները լսելու, դա է՞ր ակցիան։ Ապեր, դու բողոքի ակցիան երևի չես հասկանում թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում, դա էն չի, որ մարդիկ հավաքվում են մեկի ելույթն են լսում ու հետո Լևոն–Լևոն գոռալով ցրվում են տներով, այն էլ ընենց երթուղով, որ իշխանական պատասխանատու անձինք լրիվ իրենց շառից–փորձանքից հեռու զգան, ապպպակողմնորոշված ու մոլլլորված ես ապպպեր…


Վիշապ ջան, ես ոչ միայն ապակողմնորոշված չեմ, այլ ի տարբերություն քեզ հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ եմ ուզել շարժումից, ինչ եմ ուզում, ու ինչ եմ ուզելու:
Բողոքի ակցիաները միլիոն տեսակի են լինում, քո «պատկերացրած» բողոքի ակցիաների համար մեծ մասսաներ են պետք, որ քո նման շատերի իրենց ուզածը չհասկանալու պատճառով հեշտ չի կազմակերպել: Փոխարենը արվում են այլ, կարևոր ակցիաներ ու իսկապես մտահոգ ու պատրաստակամ մարդիկ դրանք իրականացնում եմ:

Ինչ-որ է:
Ուզում եմ ուզածդ հասկանամ, անկեղծորեն չեմ հասկանում:

Նոր ընդդիմություն:
Վեհ է հնչում:
Թերի պատասխաններով իմ հարցեր՝ թեմայում:
Նոր հարց:
Ինչի՞ հաշվին էդ ընդդիմությունը՝ ներկայիս ընդդիմությա՞ն:
Ժիրոն որ Ժիրո ա (Սեֆիլյանը), հասկանում է, որ էս ընդդիմության միակամության ու կռության դեմ ցանկացած քայլ երկրի ու պետության նկատմամբ հանցագործություն, անբարոյականությունա : Դու ի՞նչ ես ուզում:

հ.գ. չմոռանամ նշել, որ վերջին գրառումներդ պարզ կերպով ցույց են տալիս իրական ասելիքիդ բացակայությունը ու դա ենթագիտակցորեն հասկանալդ:

----------


## ministr

Վիշապ ջան, կարճ կոնկրետ որ ձևակերպենք ուզածդ, առաջարկում ես "անող" ընդդիմություն, որ ժողովրդին տանի դեպի գրոհ Բաղրամյան փողոց?

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, շատ պարզ ասեմ, թե ինչ եմ ուզում։ Ուզում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիների շահերը ներկայացնող քաղաքական ուժ, որը իմ թշվառ կարծիքով հիմա գոյություն չունի։ Կա իշխանություն, որը ներկայացնում է օլիգարխիայի շահերը, կան նրանց կից մի վախտ մարիոտետկա ուժեր, որոց նպատակը ավարից փայ ստանալն է, և կան ուժեր, որոնք պարզապես ուզում են առաջինների տեղը գրավել այն էլ նվազագույն ջանքեր ծախսելով։ Սույն իրավիճակի պատճառով էլ Հայաստանում ինֆորմացիոն դաշտը ամբողջությամբ հեղեղված է միայն դեմագոգիայով։ Հայաստանը որպես ժողովուրդ, որպես քաղաքացիների բազմություն, խնդիրները համակարգված լուծելու ու առաջ գնալու որևէ տեսլական չունի, ամբողջությամբ տրոհված իներտ մի երկիր է, որը գոյատևում է զուտ հույսը դնելով նախախնամության վրա։ ՀԱԿ–ի մեջ միավորված ուժերի գերագույն նպատակը իշխանափոխությունն էր ընտրությունների միջոցով, որից հետո իբր պիտի ստեղծվեր ազատ օրինական դաշտ ու այդ ուժերը հնարավորություն ունենային ազատ մրցակցային պայմաններում դրսևորվելու, քանի որ նրանց գաղափարական ուղղորդվածությունները այդքան էլ չէին զուգամիտում։ Չլուծվեց այդ հարցը՝ իշխանափոխությունը և այդ բոլոր ուժերը մնացին բորտին։ Հիմա այդ բոլորը իներցիայով շարունակում են սպասել, որովհետև ոմնը իր քաղաքական կանխատեսումներով խոստացել է, որ լավ կլինի։ Այսինքն անցած ճանապարհի ձախորդությունների վրա դեռ ոչ ոք փորձ չի հավաքել, ու չի հասկացել, որ դեմագոգիայի վախճանն եկել է, դեմագոգիայի դեմ դեմագոգիայով չեն պայքարում, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ օբյեկտիվությամբ են պայքարում։ Իսկ այդ ուղղությամբ որևէ քայլ չի ձեռնարկվում։ Տրիբունն էր մի անգամ ասել, որ նույնիսկ զլանում են ժողովդրին ինֆորմացիա մատուցելու ուղղությամբ ծախսեր անել, ազատ ալիք իբր թե չկա Հայաստանում, ապա տրանսպոնդեր վարձեյիք, արբանյակային ալիք հեռարձակեիք ասենք Ա1+–ի անձնակազմն էլ ձեզ նվեր։ Ամսեկան 10000 դոլարի պատմություն էր, Հայաստանի ժողովդրի արդեն 15–20 տոկոսն էլ արբանյակային անտենաներ ունի, սաղն էլ զզվել են էդ որոգայթների, որբերի ու բոմժերի հեղեղներից։ Այնինչ չէ՝ ժողովուրդը պիտի ոտքի կանգնի ու խնդրի, որ սրանք քայլեր անեն… Է գնացեք գրողի ծոցը։ Ժողովդրին թմրեցրեք, բթացրեք, վաղը մյուս օր արդեն փող տվող չի լինի, կգա պարտքեր տալու ժամանակը, Հայաստանս ոչ եկամուտներ ունի՝ որ պարտքերը փակի, Ղարաբաղի բազարներն էլ մեզ նվեր, սնիկերսն էլ կդառնա 1000 դրամ, էդ ժամանակ նոր ՀԱԿ–ը կասի, որ իր բոլոր կանխատեսումները իրականացել են, դեռ որ առանց պատերազմի գլուխներս պրծածնենք ու մի կտոր հող մեզ թողնեն, պիտի փառք տանք… Ծրագիր, որում ներգրավված են Հայաստանի *բոլոր* քաղաքացիները, նույնսիկ ոստիկաններն ու ներքին զորքերն էլ հետը ու ոչ թե ծրագիր, որում Թուրքիային էս ենք առաջարկում, Ադրբեջանին էն, Ռուսաստանի ու Եվրոպային էլ ընդեղ, որ սաղ լավ լինի ու շարունակեն Հայաստանին վարկեր տալ, սահման բացեն, երաշխիքներ տան, որ Հայաստանը բանակի վրա քիչ փող ծախսի, օլիգարխները լավ ապրեն։ Լրիվ Խրիմյան Հայրիկի ու անգլիական նավերի բազարներն ենք նորից էշ էշ կրկնում, որ ապագայի Խորենացին մի հատ էլ «ողբ» գրի։ Էս ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, կարճ կոնկրետ որ ձևակերպենք ուզածդ, առաջարկում ես "անող" ընդդիմություն, որ ժողովրդին տանի դեպի գրոհ Բաղրամյան փողոց?


Տո չէ այ եղբայր, հիմիկվա ինֆորմացվածությամբ էս ժողովդրին իսկի ընտրության զոռով չես հանի տներից, մնաց Բաղրամյան փողոց հանես։ Որ ի՞նչ։ Շա՞տ գիտի էս ժողովուրդը թե հանուն ինչի պիտի իշխանափոխություն անի։

----------

ministr (30.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ջան, ես քեզ լիովին հասկանում եմ ու պնդում, որ վերլուծություններդ մակերեսային են:

Կարող եմ կետ առ կետ անդրադառնել:
Օրինակ հրաշալի միտք ես ասում. արբանյակային հեռուստատեսություն: Մի կողմ թողնենք դրա գումարային հարցերը, որը ամսական անգամ 10000 դոլարով չի սահմանափակվում, գանք դիտողին: ԱՍում ես, որ 15-20 տոկոսն ունի, թեև վստահ եմ, որ խիստ չափազանցնում ես, բայց չեմ վիճում: Իսկ այ դու չես կարող վիճել, որ արբանյակային անտենա հիմնականում ունի քիչ թե շատ ապահով շերտը, ով ունի իր քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, ով ունի իր հայացքները, ով ունի ինֆորմացիայի այլ աղբյուրներ՝ օրինակ ինտերնետը և այլն: Այլ կերպ ասած արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունը թեև հրաշալի միտք է, բայց ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի դեմն առնող չէ, քանզի դա կիրառելի է կամ վարչախմբին մոտ կանգնած մարդկանց համար, կամ էլ արդեն իր քաղաքական հայացքները ձևավորած ընդդիմադիր շերտի համար, հիմնականում (կամ էլ մարդկանց, ում պարզապես էդ ամեն ինչը չի հետաքրքրում), էլ չասած որ արբանյակային ալիք ստեղծելը դեռ բավարար չէ այնպես անելու համար, որ արբանյակային անտենա ունեցողներն այն դիտեն, նրանց հասանելի լինի:

Դու կամա թե ակամա ՀԱԿ-ին հակաքարոզչություն ես անում, իսկ արդյո՞ք մտքովդ անցել է, որ գուցե սխալվում ես: Օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ սխալվում ես, ՀԱԿ-ն սխալներ ունի, ուղղվելու տեղ ունի, բայց ակտիվ ու լավ աշխատում է: Ես քո գրառումները ու քո նման խոսքերը դեմագոգիա եմ անվանում առանց տատանվելու, որովհետև դրանք էդպիսին են: Արդյո՞ք փորձել ես հաշվարկել ռեսուրսները, համախոհների ու պոտենցիալ համախոհների քանակը, ակտիվ գործողությունների հնարավորության դեպքում մասնակիցների քանակը, համատարած տեռորից հետո վախեցածների քանակը, հնարավոր ակտիվացման դեպքում նոր մարտի 1-ի հավանականության աստիճանը՝ ստեղծված պայմաններում, փորձե՞լ ես խնդիրները համակողմանի դիտարկել, թե ընդամենը ակտիվություն ես ուզում՝ առանց պատկերացնելու թե ոնց, ինչի հաշվին:

Քվեարկել ես, որ նոր ուժի ներուժ կա:
Կարո՞ղ ես ոչ դեմագոգիկ ու ցրողական կերպով ցույց տալ այ ներուժի տեղը, ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը:
Ու էսպիսի լիքը հարցեր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Մի կողմ թողնենք դրա գումարային հարցերը, որը ամսական անգամ 10000 դոլարով չի սահմանափակվում


Չուկ, 10000 դոլարը նորմալ գին է, միջինից բարձր որակի ալիքի համար, հետաքրքրվիր թե «Արմենիա»–ն ինչքան է վճարում, մի քիչ բաժանի, կստանաս ռեալ թիվը :Wink:  Հ1–ի մասին չեմ խոսում, Հ1–ը դե թանգանոց ա ախպեր…




> ԱՍում ես, որ 15-20 տոկոսն ունի, թեև վստահ եմ, որ խիստ չափազանցնում ես, բայց չեմ վիճում:


Դու պարզապես նայի շենքերի կտուրներին, ջհանդամ, թող 10 տոկոսը լինի։ ՀԱԿ–ը հիմա ժողովդրի մի տոկոսին էլ չի կարողանում ինֆորմացնել։




> Իսկ այ դու չես կարող վիճել, որ արբանյակային անտենա հիմնականում ունի քիչ թե շատ ապահով շերտը, ով ունի իր քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, ով ունի իր հայացքները, ով ունի ինֆորմացիայի այլ աղբյուրներ՝ օրինակ ինտերնետը և այլն: Այլ կերպ ասած արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունը թեև հրաշալի միտք է, բայց ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի դեմն առնող չէ, քանզի դա կիրառելի է կամ վարչախմբին մոտ կանգնած մարդկանց համար, կամ էլ արդեն իր քաղաքական հայացքները ձևավորած ընդդիմադիր շերտի համար, հիմնականում (կամ էլ մարդկանց, ում պարզապես էդ ամեն ինչը չի հետաքրքրում), էլ չասած որ արբանյակային ալիք ստեղծելը դեռ բավարար չէ այնպես անելու համար, որ արբանյակային անտենա ունեցողներն այն դիտեն, նրանց հասանելի լինի:


Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ասել, միջին խավը կամ ընդդիմադիր է, կամ էլ վաչախմբին մոտ կանգնա՞ծ։ :Think:  Իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ արբանյակային անտենա ունեցող միջին խավի տանձին էլ չի։
 Այսիքն դու համարում ես, որ միջին խավը եթե ինտերնետ ունի, դա ինֆորմացվածության համար բավարա՞ր է։ Այսինքն լրատվական ալիքները իզու՞ր են արբանյակով հեռարձակվում, քանի որ արբանյակային անտենա ունեցողը ինտերնետ էլ կունենա, թող ինտերնետում նայի՞։ Դե ոչ մի բան թող չանեն, լավ, ձենս կտրում եմ։ Շատ տրամաբանական հիմնավորում էր։




> Դու կամա թե ակամա ՀԱԿ-ին հակաքարոզչություն ես անում, իսկ արդյո՞ք մտքովդ անցել է, որ գուցե սխալվում ես: Օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ սխալվում ես, ՀԱԿ-ն սխալներ ունի, ուղղվելու տեղ ունի, բայց ակտիվ ու լավ աշխատում է: Ես քո գրառումները ու քո նման խոսքերը դեմագոգիա եմ անվանում առանց տատանվելու, որովհետև դրանք էդպիսին են: Արդյո՞ք փորձել ես հաշվարկել ռեսուրսները, համախոհների ու պոտենցիալ համախոհների քանակը, ակտիվ գործողությունների հնարավորության դեպքում մասնակիցների քանակը, համատարած տեռորից հետո վախեցածների քանակը, հնարավոր ակտիվացման դեպքում նոր մարտի 1-ի հավանականության աստիճանը՝ ստեղծված պայմաններում, փորձե՞լ ես խնդիրները համակողմանի դիտարկել, թե ընդամենը ակտիվություն ես ուզում՝ առանց պատկերացնելու թե ոնց, ինչի հաշվին:


Ապեր ոչ կամա, ոչ էլ ակամա ես չեմ կարող հակաքարոզչություն անել զուտ այն պատճառով, որ ՀԱԿ–ը հիմա հակաքարոզած թե չհակաքարոզած անվարկանիշ մեռնում է։ Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ, վերջին ընտրություններ, դրանք ոչինչ չեն ասում չէ՞, ՀԱԿ–ի վարկանիշը միլիոն է։ Դե բա իհարկե՝ ՀԱԿ–ը միայն ուժեղանում է, միայն հզորանում է։




> Քվեարկել ես, որ նոր ուժի ներուժ կա:
> Կարո՞ղ ես ոչ դեմագոգիկ ու ցրողական կերպով ցույց տալ այ ներուժի տեղը, ապացուցել դրա գոյությունը:


Ապեր, բարի ցանկություն եմ արտահայտել, անկեղծ ասեմ։ Ուզում եմ որ լինի, ցանկալին իրականություն եմ տեսնում, ՀԱԿ–ից եմ սովորել :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ջան, մենակ արբանյակով թողարկվելու իրավունքը քիչ ա, Արմենիան, Հ1-ն ու մյուսները ընդամենը դրա գումարը պետք է տան, իրենց հիմնական բիզնեսը սովորական հաղորդմամբ հեռուստատեսությունն է, իրենց տեխնիկական սարքավորումների սպասարկումը, լրագրողների ու մյուս բոլոր աշխատողների վճարներն արդեն իսկ ունեն, արբանյակայինը կողքից է և, ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ, նախատեսված արտասահմանի, դրսի հայերի համար: ՀՀ-ում ոչ մեկն արբանյակայինով Արմենիա չի նայում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիրը ներքին սպառողին ինֆորմացիա տալն է: 15-20 տոկոսն իրապես ուռճացված թիվ է ու կարող ենք միասին «էքսկուրսիա» կազմակերպել Երևանի փողոցներում՝ արբանյակային անտենաները հաշվելով, ընդ որում թե՛ կենտրոնում, թե կենտրոնից հեռանալով, ապա կարող ենք գնալ ու մարզեր մտնել:

Ու իրապես եթե անպայման հակաճառելու մտադրությունդ մի կողմ թողնես ու շարժվես զուտ տրամաբանությամբ, կհասկանաս, որ արբանյակային ունեցող շերտը հիմնականում ինֆորմացված կամ էլ ինֆորմացվելու հնարավորություն ունեցող շերտն է, դրանով բնավ խնդիր չես լուծում: Էլ չասած, որ հիմնականում ՀՀ-ում արբանյակային անտենաները տեղադրում են բնավ ոչ հայկական լրատվություն լսելու, այլ «գունավոր ալիքներ» բռնելու համար:

Քաղաքապետի ու վերջին ընտրությունները ևս, տրամաբանված մտածելու դեպքում կտեսնես, որ խոսում են ՀԱԿ-ի ստաբիլ ու կայացած ուժ լինելու, համախոհների կուռ բանակ ունենալու մասին: Կապ չունի այդ բանակի չափը, այո՛, այս պահին այնքան մեծ չի, ինչքան որ կուզեի ես, կուզեիր կամ չէիր ուզի դու, կուզեր ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու անշուշտ մենք ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի մեջ ենք, անշուշտ աշխատելու շատ ուղղություններ ու կարիք կա, բայց սուտ է, որ ՀԱԿ-ի վարկանիշն ընկած է, ավելին, նաև այս թեմայի ու քո նշած հոդվածների գոյությունն է հուշում ՀԱԿ-ի կայուն վարկանշի մասին: Չալարելու դեպքում կարելի է 1000 էջանոց թեմա ստեղծել, որի յուրաքանչյուր գրառումը կլինի վերջին 2 տարում պարբերաբար այդ վարկանշի անկման մասին, ապա ՀԱԿ-ի կործանված լինելու մասին սին պնդումները՝ տարբեր մարդկանց շուրթերից, որ ժամանակի  հաջորդ իսկ պահին հերքվում է:

Իսկ դու ՀԱԿ-ից չես սովորել ցանկալին իրականի հետ խառնել, դու պարզապես այդպես ես անում: Ընդ որում դու մի քանի էջ առաջ ինձ համոզում էիր, որ իբր ռեալ ա դա, հիմա արդեն խոստովանում ես, որ չէ: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ներկայումս միակ ուժն ա, որ ռեալ գնահատում ա իր ուժերը, մնում ա, որ մենք կարողանանք այդ գնահատականները հասկանալ. մասնավորապես այդպիսի գնահատական էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքն այն մասին, որ ՀԱԿ-ն այս պահին ի զորու չէ միայնակ առնել արտաքին վտանգների դեմ ու օգնություն էր խնդրում:

Ընդդիմության դաշտը կաղապարված չէ: Կա գործելու ազատ տեղ: Շատ տեղ:
Ու այդ տեղը չօգտագործելը շատ խոսուն է:

Այսպես, փաստում եմ. այսօր այլընտրանքային ուժի կազմավորման որևէ ռեալ տեսլական չկա:
Նման թեմաներն ու հոդվածները անկախ դրանց հեղինակների ցանկությունից գործում են միայն մի նպատակի համար՝ խուճապի առաջացում, իրականության խեղաթյուրում, որը ոչ մի բանով ձեռնտու չէ ժողովրդին, օգուտ է իշխանությանը: Հետևաբար նման թեմաների հեղինակներին, հոդվածներ գրողներին, անհիմն խոսակցություններ տարածողներին կոչ եմ անում ԼԱՎ մտածել ու չկշռադատված բաներ չանել: Անշուշտ դա իրենց իրավունքն է, իմ իրավունքն էլ նրանց այդ մասին հիշեցնել ու կոչ անելն է, այդ ամենի մասին բարձրաձայնելն է:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, ես կուժ ասեմ, դու՝ կուլա: Իմիջայլոց հենց հիմա արբանյակայինով «Շանթ»-ն եմ նայում (ոչ բարով, հեսա կփոխեմ) , Կովկասյան հեռուստաալիքն էլ իմիջայլոց արտասահմանցի կովկասցիների համար չի միայն… Էքսուրսիա կազմակերպելիս գյուղերում է կազմակերպիր, նաև հաշվի առ հարևանների միջև ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակությունը… Չնայած ինչքան էլ ասեմ, դու հակաճառելու բան կգտնես: Ապեր ես իմ՝ քաղաքացու կարծիքը ասում եմ, դու շարունակ պնդիր թե օրինակ ես չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ եմ ասում, թե օրինակ իմ ենթագիտակցության մեջ ՀԱԿ-ն է ալֆան և օմեգան, ես պահի տակ հիասթափված ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն եմ ընկնում ու նման այլ… բաներ: Խուճապ-մուճապ, չկշռադատված բաներ անել… էդքան ասեցի վիրտուալ պայքար քիչ խաղա, խաղերով տարվելը վտանգավոր է առողջության համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես կուժ ասեմ, դու՝ կուլա: Իմիջայլոց հենց հիմա արբանյակայինով «Շանթ»-ն եմ նայում (ոչ բարով, հեսա կփոխեմ) , Կովկասյան հեռուստաալիքն էլ իմիջայլոց արտասահմանցի կովկասցիների համար չի միայն… Էքսուրսիա կազմակերպելիս գյուղերում է կազմակերպիր, նաև հաշվի առ հարևանների միջև ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակությունը… Չնայած ինչքան էլ ասեմ, դու հակաճառելու բան կգտնես: Ապեր ես իմ՝ քաղաքացու կարծիքը ասում եմ, դու շարունակ պնդիր թե օրինակ ես չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ եմ ասում, թե օրինակ իմ ենթագիտակցության մեջ ՀԱԿ-ն է ալֆան և օմեգան, ես պահի տակ հիասթափված ծայրահեղությունների գիրկն եմ ընկնում ու նման այլ… բաներ: Խուճապ-մուճապ, չկշռադատված բաներ անել… էդքան ասեցի վիրտուալ պայքար քիչ խաղա, խաղերով տարվելը վտանգավոր է առողջության համար:


 Դու պարզապես սխալ ես հաշվարկում, ես քեզ դա բացատրում եմ, դու անգամ չես ուզում «լսել»:
Ինֆորմացիան փոխանակելիս հաշվի առ, որ էդ մոդելը հիմա էլ է գործում: 
Ու ի դեպ, մենք ինչքան էլ որ լրատվական բլոկադայի մեջ ենք, ունենք շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ, քանի որ ունենք տեղեկացված մասսա, ով անտարբեր ա: Էս մասին էլ մի քիչ մտածիր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու պարզապես սխալ ես հաշվարկում, ես քեզ դա բացատրում եմ, դու անգամ չես ուզում «լսել»:
> Ինֆորմացիան փոխանակելիս հաշվի առ, որ էդ մոդելը հիմա էլ է գործում: 
> Ու ի դեպ, մենք ինչքան էլ որ լրատվական բլոկադայի մեջ ենք, ունենք շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ, քանի որ ունենք տեղեկացված մասսա, ով անտարբեր ա: Էս մասին էլ մի քիչ մտածիր:


Այ ապրի արևդ, հասանք տեղ: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ասում ՀԱԿ-ը, որի նկատմամբ տեղեկացվածներս այդպես անտարբեր ենք: Ես ՀԱԿ-ի սաղ հայտարարությունները կարդացել եմ, Լևոնի ելույթները կարդացել եմ, Արզումանյան-Զուրաբյան և այլնի ասուլիս, մեկնաբանությունները կարդացել եմ, Նիկոլի սրամիտ հոդվածները լրիվ կայֆավատ են, ու տենց, հետո՞ ապեր, ի՞նչ անեմ ես: Գնամ ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբ ու ելու՞յթ ունենամ տարածաշրջանային ռազմավարական խնդկիրների շուրջ, թե մի խուրձ թռուցիկներ վերցնել ու տարածեմ, որ ժողովուրդը գա լեկցիա լսելու, ինֆորմացվելու որ մեր իշխանությունները լեգիտիմ չեն, Այնթափցի Եղիազարը դզող պատմական կերպար է եղել, այս իշխանություններին հաշված տարիներ են մնացել և այլն… Իմ ինչի՞ն է պետք էդ սաղ:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ ապրի արևդ, հասանք տեղ: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ասում ՀԱԿ-ը, որի նկատմամբ տեղեկացվածներս այդպես անտարբեր ենք: Ես ՀԱԿ-ի սաղ հայտարարությունները կարդացել եմ, Լևոնի ելույթները կարդացել եմ, Արզումանյան-Զուրաբյան և այլնի ասուլիս, մեկնաբանությունները կարդացել եմ, Նիկոլի սրամիտ հոդվածները լրիվ կայֆավատ են, ու տենց, հետո՞ ապեր, ի՞նչ անեմ ես: Գնամ ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբ ու ելու՞յթ ունենամ տարածաշրջանային ռազմավարական խնդկիրների շուրջ, թե մի խուրձ թռուցիկներ վերցնել ու տարածեմ, որ ժողովուրդը գա լեկցիա լսելու, ինֆորմացվելու որ մեր իշխանությունները լեգիտիմ չեն, Այնթափցի Եղիազարը դզող պատմական կերպար է եղել, այս իշխանություններին հաշված տարիներ են մնացել և այլն… Իմ ինչի՞ն է պետք էդ սաղ:


Քեզ երկիր է պետք: Կարճ կոնկրետ: Նորմալ երկիր:
Դրան հասնելու համար պետք ա քաղաքացի լինել: Չէ, քաղաքացի չէ, ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ:
Մեծ հաշվով պետք ա, որ բոլորը հասկանան, որ իրենք պիտի մասնակից լինեն ու էս առումով ՀԱԿ-ն իրենից հասանելիքը հիմնականում անում ա, էդ գիտակցությունը հասցնելու համար: Ցավոք շատերդ էդ մտածողության կրողը չեք դառնում, շարունակում եք երազել արագ ու հեշտ հաղթանակների, գրոհների, պոպուլիստական ճառերի մասին: ՀԱԿ-ն էլ իր գործը անում ա իր ունեցած համախոհների բանակի հետ:

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ երևի շատ բան եմ պահանջում ժողովրդից, պահանջում եմ հասկանալ երկար պայքարի արդյունավետությունը, մոռանալով, որ դա հասկանալը շատ բարդ ա: Անգամ Վիշապի նման խելոք տղերքի համար ա բարդ, որտև էդ հասկանալու համար մենակ տրամաբանությունը քիչ ա, նաև որոշակի մտածելակերպ ա պետք:

Բայց խնդրից շեղվում ենք:
Ռեալ ծրագիր եմ ուզում. ի՞նչ ա անելու «նոր ընդդիմությունը», որը չի արել ՀԱԿ-ը ու որը քեզ հերթական հուսահատության չի տանելու:
Արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունը տեսանք որ չի օգնի:
Պոպուլիստական կոչերը (ոչ մի թիզ հող, ոչ քիրվայությանը) կարճաժամկետ կարող ա արթնացնեն, հետո չիրականանալու պատճառով նոր հուսահատություն:
Ուրի՞շ:

----------

Rammer (30.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Բայց խնդրից շեղվում ենք:
> Ռեալ ծրագիր եմ ուզում. ի՞նչ ա անելու «նոր ընդդիմությունը», որը չի արել ՀԱԿ-ը ու որը քեզ հերթական հուսահատության չի տանելու:
> Արբանյակային հեռուստատեսությունը տեսանք որ չի օգնի:
> Պոպուլիստական կոչերը (ոչ մի թիզ հող, ոչ քիրվայությանը) կարճաժամկետ կարող ա արթնացնեն, հետո չիրականանալու պատճառով նոր հուսահատություն:
> Ուրի՞շ:


Չուկ, կպատասխանեմ քո ոճով՝ նորից կարդա էստեղի գրառումներս: Նույն բանը ստիպում ես անընդհատ կրկնել: Եթե քո կարծիքով ամենը անիրականանալի են, ապա էլ ժողովդրից ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Անիրականանալի բաներ ես ուզում ապեր, հելնենք, պայքարենք (էսի տենց էլ չհասկացա թե կոնկրետ ինչ գործողություն է), իշխանափոխություն անենք, Լևոնենք գան իշխանության, մեծամիտ մեծամիտ մեզ տանձի տեղ չդնեն… Հենա Սերժենք էլ տանձի տեղ չեն դնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կպատասխանեմ քո ոճով՝ նորից կարդա էստեղի գրառումներս: Նույն բանը ստիպում ես անընդհատ կրկնել: Եթե քո կարծիքով ամենը անիրականանալի են, ապա էլ ժողովդրից ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Անիրականանալի բաներ ես ուզում ապեր, հելնենք, պայքարենք (էսի տենց էլ չհասկացա թե կոնկրետ ինչ գործողություն է), իշխանափոխություն անենք, Լևոնենք գան իշխանության, մեծամիտ մեծամիտ մեզ տանձի տեղ չդնեն… Հենա Սերժենք էլ տանձի տեղ չեն դնում:


Իմ ոճով, չէ, չես կարող:
Պնդումներս պարզ են ու հստակ:
Ռեալ երկու բան ես ասել, ինչ-որ պայքարի մարտավարություն, որի հենակետն է «հող չզիջենք»-ն ու «ոչ քիրվայությանը», ուզած պրագմատիկ մարդ գիտի, որ սրանք պոպուլիստական ոչնչի չբերող կոչեր են:
Երկրորդը բանը որ ասել ես, Ա1+-ին արբանյակային կապով չապահովելն է, որը հիմնավորեցի, որ ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի դեմը չի կարող առնի, ու ընդամենը պետք է որ որոշես ասած տրամաբանորեն ընկալել:

Շարունակում եմ: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի անի «նոր ընդդիմությունը», որը ՀԱԿ-ը չի արել:
Ու էնքան եմ էս հարցը տալու, մինչև որ դու էլ հասկանաս, որ էս թեման ու էս միտքը անհիմն են:

----------


## Askalaf

Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, ընդդիմությունը նոր լինի թե մնա նույնը, մեկ ա ըստ իս *ցավոք* ոչինչ չի կարողանալու անի հստակ գործող սիստեմի դեմ, նույնիսկ եթե կարողանա իշխանությունից զզվող բնակչությանը դարձնել ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ։ 
Հիշո՞ւմ եք որ մի քանի տարի առաջ մարդահամար անցկացվեց։
Հիմա կասեք ինչ կապ ունի մարդահամարը ընդդիմության կարենալու հետ։ 
Ասեմ. ամենաուղիղ կապը։
Քանի որ այդ մարդահամարի ժամանակ ամեն տեղամասի պետի հրահանգվել էր ԱՅՍքանով կամ այնՔԱՆով բնակչության թիվը արհեստականորեն ավելացնել՝ օդից վերցված անուն ազգանուններ գրելով։
Պարզ է, որ ընտրության ժամանակ ունենալով այդպիսի ֆիկտիվ տվյալներով տպված անձնագրեր շատ հանգիստ կարելի է հավաքել ուզած թիվը։  :Bad: 

Էն օրը լուրերից տեղեկացա, որ ՀՀ–ում նոր մարդահամար է անցկացվելու ...

No comment.

Հ.Գ. Հայտնի մուլտֆիլմի ոճով՝ «Ընդդիմության բախտը բռումն էր ու բաց թողեց»...  :Sad:

----------


## Rammer

> Իմ ոճով, չէ, չես կարող:
> Պնդումներս պարզ են ու հստակ:
> Ռեալ երկու բան ես ասել, ինչ-որ պայքարի մարտավարություն, որի հենակետն է «հող չզիջենք»-ն ու «ոչ քիրվայությանը», ուզած պրագմատիկ մարդ գիտի, որ սրանք պոպուլիստական ոչնչի չբերող կոչեր են:
> Երկրորդը բանը որ ասել ես, Ա1+-ին արբանյակային կապով չապահովելն է, որը հիմնավորեցի, որ ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի դեմը չի կարող առնի, ու ընդամենը պետք է որ որոշես ասած տրամաբանորեն ընկալել:
> 
> Շարունակում եմ: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի անի «նոր ընդդիմությունը», որը ՀԱԿ-ը չի արել:
> Ու էնքան եմ էս հարցը տալու, մինչև որ դու էլ հասկանաս, որ էս թեման ու էս միտքը անհիմն են:


Բռատ Տրիբունը գրել ա նոր ընդիմությունը պետք Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն դարձնի ԱՄՆ-ի ՀՆԱ-ից շատ:  :LOL:  :LOL: Ի դեպ սենց կետ կարծեմ բլդուխի ծրագրի մեջ էլ կար: Իսկ հետաքրքիրա ժողովդրի 5% գիտի թե ինչ է ընդհանարապես:

Երևի ամեն գրռամնս մեջ էլ սկզբից  գրում էի որ առանց քաղաքական խնդրի խոսել նոր ընդիմության մասին դա չգիտեմ որ ոլորտից է բայց քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունի:
Բայց եթե նույնիսկ կա այդ խնդիրը և կազմված է ծրագիր, որը պետք է լուծի այդ խնդիրը: Ես հենց առաջինը Լևոնի մոտ կգնաի: Ոչ մի պատճառ ոչ մեկ չունի ասելու որ լավ առաջարկի կամ ճիշտ ծրագրային լուծում առաջարկելը կմերժվի ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից: Ընդահակառակը ցանկանացած մարդ կարող է գնալ շտաբ ու ներկայացնել իր առաջարկը:
Հնարավորի չի որ ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը հասանելի չլինի կամ էլ չքննարկի, չուսումնասիրի ցանկացած լուրջ առաջարկ:
Չկա մի տեսաակնյուն որից այս պահին արդարացավծ լինի նոր ընդիմությունը ստեղծելը:

Վիշապ ջան եթե քո ցանկությունները անկեղծ են, ապա նույն պարոն Խզմալյանը մասկանցում է Սարդարպատ նախաձեռնությանը, որոնք ոչ մի թիզ հող բանաձևով են շարժվում: Դու իր մնացած մտքերի հետ էլ ես համաձայն: Իրենք շրջում են շրջաններով, տարբեր ակցիաններ են կազմակերպում: Ինչն է քեզ խանագարում գնալ և մասկանցել դրանց: Շատացնել իրենց համակրինների բանակը և միգուցե իրենք վերցնեն Լևոնի ձեռքից?

----------

Chuk (31.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ ոճով, չէ, չես կարող:
> Պնդումներս պարզ են ու հստակ:
> Ռեալ երկու բան ես ասել, ինչ-որ պայքարի մարտավարություն, որի հենակետն է «հող չզիջենք»-ն ու «ոչ քիրվայությանը», ուզած պրագմատիկ մարդ գիտի, որ սրանք պոպուլիստական ոչնչի չբերող կոչեր են:
> Երկրորդը բանը որ ասել ես, Ա1+-ին արբանյակային կապով չապահովելն է, որը հիմնավորեցի, որ ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի դեմը չի կարող առնի, ու ընդամենը պետք է որ որոշես ասած տրամաբանորեն ընկալել:
> 
> Շարունակում եմ: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի անի «նոր ընդդիմությունը», որը ՀԱԿ-ը չի արել:
> Ու էնքան եմ էս հարցը տալու, մինչև որ դու էլ հասկանաս, որ էս թեման ու էս միտքը անհիմն են:


Ապեր, դու իսկապե՞ս չես հասկացել, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում, թե՞ ձեռնտու է չհասկանալը: Զիջենք-քիրվայություն անենք գաղափարախոսությամբ քո սիրելի Լևոնն էր եկավ ասպարեզ, որ արևմուտքցի լավ ախպերներին դուր գա, մտածեն ում սիրեն, Սերժին, թե՞ Լևոնին, իսկ Սերժը դա ջոկելով Լևոնից զուբրիտ արեց լրիվ նույն գաղափարախոսությունը, և արևմուտքցիները սիրեցին Սերժին: Չափազանց պրիմիտիվ ասեմ, որ ֆռռացնելու տեղ չլինի: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ սույն տուրիստներին բավարարելու սովետական բուռն ցանկությամբ չէր, որ մեր ժողովդրի համկրանքը պետք էր շահել, որովհետև մեր հիմնական պրոբլեմները քիրվայության բացակայությունից ու Ղարաբաղի չլուծված հացրից չէին բխում: verstanden?

Հ.Գ. հա մոռացա, դլյա ասօբօ նեպօնյատլիվիխ. Ամենեվին դա չի նշանակում, թե Ղարաբաղի հարցը պետք չի լուծել, Թուրքիայի հետ էլ պետք չի ախպերանալ, բայց դրանք մեր ժողովրդի *հիմնական*, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ՝ *հիմնական* խնդիրների հետ աղերս չունեն: Մեր օլիգարխիան կարող է հողեր էլ հետ տալ, կարող է Թուրքիայի հետ սահման էլ բացել, կարող է նույնսիկ Եվրոմիություն մտնել, դա մեր ժողովդրի համա գրեթե եղած-չեղած:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դու իսկապե՞ս չես հասկացել, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում, թե՞ ձեռնտու է չհասկանալը: Զիջենք-քիրվայություն անենք գաղափարախոսությամբ քո սիրելի Լևոնն էր եկավ ասպարեզ, որ արևմուտքցի լավ ախպերներին դուր գա, մտածեն ում սիրեն, Սերժին, թե՞ Լևոնին, իսկ Սերժը դա ջոկելով Լևոնից զուբրիտ արեց լրիվ նույն գաղափարախոսությունը, և արևմուտքցիները սիրեցին Սերժին: Չափազանց պրիմիտիվ ասեմ, որ ֆռռացնելու տեղ չլինի: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ սույն տուրիստներին բավարարելու սովետական բուռն ցանկությամբ չէր, որ մեր ժողովդրի համկրանքը պետք էր շահել, որովհետև մեր հիմնական պրոբլեմները քիրվայության բացակայությունից ու Ղարաբաղի չլուծված հացրից չէին բխում: verstanden?
> 
> Հ.Գ. հա մոռացա, դլյա ասօբօ նեպօնյատլիվիխ. Ամենեվին դա չի նշանակում, թե Ղարաբաղի հարցը պետք չի լուծել, Թուրքիայի հետ էլ պետք չի ախպերանալ, բայց դրանք մեր ժողովրդի *հիմնական*, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ՝ *հիմնական* խնդիրների հետ աղերս չունեն: Մեր օլիգարխիան կարող է հողեր էլ հետ տալ, կարող է Թուրքիայի հետ սահման էլ բացել, կարող է նույնսիկ Եվրոմիություն մտնել, դա մեր ժողովդրի համա գրեթե եղած-չեղած:


Եթե քո հասկանալը էն ա, որ Լևոնն էդ ամեն ինչն արել ա արևմուտքցի ախպերներին դուր գալու համար, ապա դլյա ասօբօ նեպօնլյատլիվիխ ասեմ, որ ոչ մի լուրջ վերլոծող չէր կարող չհասկանար Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասածների լրջությունը, վերլուծության բարձր մակարդակը, դուր գալու ֆակտորի իսպառ բացակայությունը, կոնկրետ հաշվարկները: Ու եթե լրջորեն քաղաքական հարցերը չես ուսումնասիրել ու հաշվարկել, ապա ընդհանրապես էս բաժնում ինչի՞ ես գրում, չգիտեմ  :Huh: 

հ.գ. Նաև ավելացնեմ, որ քաղաքական մանկամտություն ա Լևոնին հակադրվելու համար էդ կարգախոսները վերցնելը: Խոսու՞մ ենք պրագմատիկ լուծումներից, թե՞ ուզում ենք ուղղակի Լևոնին «սխալ հանած» լինենք:

Շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ որևէ ռեալ գործունեություն, որը չի արել ՀԱԿ-ը ու լավ կլիներ որ անի, չի եղել: Հետևաբար թեմայի անիմաստությունը աչք ա ծակում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, վերջին անգամ եմ կրկնում. Ուրեմն, Հայաստանում, հանուն ժողովդրավարության պայքարող ընդդիմադիր ուժը, որն ուզում էր Հայաստանի ժողովդրի ճնշող մեծամասնության աջակցությունը ստանալ, ապա Ղարբաղի ու Թուրքիայի թեման ծեծելով չէր, որ այդ ժողովդրի աջակցությունը պիտի ստանար, ինչքան էլ լուրջ հաշվարկ, տրամաբանական վերլուծություն ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ զահրումար պարունակվեին այդ քաղաքական բարբաջանքներում, քանի որ, կրկնում եմ, սույն հարցերը ինչքան էլ կարևոր լինեին, ապա առանց ժողովդրի աջակցության սույն հարցերի վրա որևէ ազդեցություն ընդդիմադիր ուժը ունենալ չէր կարող, հետևաբար պետք էր առաջին հերթին խոսել ժողովդրի անմիջական խնդիրներից, որոնք այս ժողովուրդը հենց հիմա հենց այդ պահին ուներ և առաջարկվեր հենց այդ խնդիրների լուծման ճանապարհներ, որ ժողովուրդը հելներ պայքարեր, անմիջականորեն իր շահերի համար, հաղթեր, հետո միասին կմտածեինք Ղարաբաղի հարցերի շուրջ, իսկ հիմա այդ քաղաքական «հզոր» հաշվարկներ կատարող ուժը ոչ մի ժողովդրի աջակցություն էլ չստացավ թեկուզ ընտրությունների տեսքով, իսկ դա ենթադրում է, որ այդ հաշվարկները ոչնչով առավել չեն տատուս հաշվարկներից։ 
Ահավասիկ Եզոպոսի առակներից մեկը՝
Իմաստուն հռչակված մեկը որոշում է գիշերով զբոսնել ու նայել աստղերին, փորձելով կապեր որոնել աստղերի տեղաշարժի ու մարդկության ճակատագրերի միջև։ Հայացքը վեր պարզած զբոսնելով պատահաբար ընկնում է մի խորը հոր, և դուրս գալ չկարողանալով կանչում է Աստվածներին։ Հերմեսը լսում է ձայնը և սուրում սրա մոտ և ծանոթանալով իրավիճակին ասում է՝ ով ողորմելի, աստղերին նայելիս ու գուշակություններ անելիս մի մոռացիր նայել նաև ոտքերիդ տակ։
Առակս ցուցանե վերաբարձ ճամարտակող և պարզագույն ճշմարտությունները չնկատող մարդկանց։

----------

Askalaf (31.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ջան, իսկ ես վերջին անգամ չի որ կկրկնեմ, քանզի ու վասնզի վառ հույսս, որ մի օր կհասկանաս, չեմ կորցնելու  :Smile: 
Այսպես, բարեկամս: Ես չեմ ուզում ընկնել անիմաստ ու շատ ջրեր տանող խոսակցության մեջ, փորձելով պարզել թե ամենակարևոր հարցերն են Թուրքիայն հետ բնականոն հարաբերություն հաստատել-չհաստատելը կամ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության հարցը: Խնդիրն այն է, որ դա բնավ էական չի մեր քննարկման համատեքստում, քանզի աստղերին նայելուց մոռանում ես ոտիդ տակ նայել (ի դեպ ուրախ եմ, որ ինքդ քո մասին առակ դրեցիր, մնում է հասկանաս, որ առակդ քեզ կցուցանե):

Էսպես, քաղաքական կարճատեսությամբ տառապողները չեն կարողանում նկատել, որ ՀԱԿ-ի մարտավարությունը այդ երկու հարցերի հիման վրա չի սարքված, այլ այդ հարցերով է ստիպողական կաղապարված: Պետականամետ մտածողությունը արկածախնդիր հիվանդությամփ փոխողներ ցավոք շատ կգտնվեն, վայ մեզ, եթե ընդդիմության առաջնորդ լիներ քո նման մտածողություն ունեցողը: Մենք արդեն կորցրած կլինեինք մեր ունեցած բոլոր ռեսուրսները, ընդդիմությունն այլևս գոյություն չէր ունենա, պարզապես:

Այս երկու խնդիրները վարչախմբի ձեռքին դառան խաղաքարտ ընդդիմությանը ճզմել կարողանալու համար. միջազգային ատյաններից ստացված քարտ-բլանշը թույլատրում էր տեղի ընդդիմության հետ ամենը՝ «գլոբալ հարցեր» լուծելու համար: Սա իրողություն է, որի հետ կարող է հաշվի չնստել միայն քաղաքականությունից չհասկացողը կամ քաղաքական կարճատեսը, երկնքում աստղեր ման եկողը:  ՀԱԿ հաշվարկները այնքան էին, որ ստեղծված վիճակում ինքը կարողացավ պահպանել իր կայուն դիրքը քաղաքական դաշտում, որպես քաղաքական կառույց ձևավորվել, համախոհների կուռ շարքերը (գաղափարականների, այլ ոչ քո նման արկածախնդիրների) պահպանել: Յուրաքանչյուր ընտրություն ապացուցեց այս ուժի կազմավորված լինելը, դա ապացուցվեց այս կառույցի ու նրա համախոհների դեմ բռնաճնշումներով, դա ապացուցվեց համատարած կեղծիքներով, դա ապացուցվեց չնայած այդ պայմաններում համախոհների քանակի առկայությամբ, բավական մեծ տոկոսներ հավաքելով: Սրանք չտեսնելը հնարավոր է երկու դեպքում. չուզել տեսնել կամ քաղաքական կարճատեսություն:

Ու նորից կրկնում եմ միլիոներորդ անգամ. ի՞նչ պիտի աներ ընդդիմությունը կամ ինչ պիտի անի նորը, որը չի արել(անում) ՀԱԿ-ը:
Ես ուզում եմ ոչ թե վերացական ու մեղադրական անիմաստ տողեր, այլ կոնկրետ պրակտիկ խոսք, հաշվարկված:
Խոսք որը հաշվի կառնի առկա ռեսուրսները, հաշվի կառնի վախեցածության աստիճանը, հաշվի կառնի ոգևորելու հավանականության աստիճանն ու հնարավորությունը, հաշվի կառնի իշխանության գործելաոճն ու ռեսուրսները, ստացած քարտ-բլանշը:

Միակ իրական մեղադրանքը, որ կարող եք հնչեցնել 2008-ի փետրվաին իշխանությունը գրոհով չվերցնելն է, որն էլի վիճելի հարց է ու ոչ սույն թեմայի տեղը:
Բայց հասուն մարդիկ պարտավոր են ոչ թե ափսոսալ անցածի համար, այլ դասեր քաղել, վերլուծել:
2008 փետրվարն անցել է, բաց է թողնվել շանսը, դա այս պահին հետ բերել չի կարելի: Պետք է մտածել հետագա ընթացքի մասին, պետք է մտածել նրա մասին, թե եթե էլի էդ վիճակի գանք, ոնց պիտի վարվենք: Քաղաքական լացուկոծը արկածախնդիրների ու հիասթափվածների գործն է: Պրագմատիկներն առաջ են գնում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, քանի որ դու համոզված ես, որ մեր իշխանությունների թիկունքին միջազգային ատյաններ են կանգնած իրենց քարտբլանշներով, ինչպես նաև չես ուզում հասկանալ որ մի ողջ ժողովդրի միջազգայինների քարտբլանշով *չի* , որ 40–50 հոգին տիրում են, և մինչ օրս  չես հասկացել, որ զուտ փողի ու դրվածքի շնորհիվ է սույն համակարգը կայուն, ապա անիմաստ է այս պահին քեզ հետ շարունակելը։ Արի սպասենք մեկ տարի, կամ մինչև 2012–ի ընտրություններ, էդ ժամանակ կրկին կխոսենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, քանի որ դու համոզված ես, որ մեր իշխանությունների թիկունքին միջազգային ատյաններ են կանգնած իրենց քարտբլանշներով, ինչպես նաև չես ուզում հասկանալ որ մի ողջ ժողովդրի միջազգայինների քարտբլանշով *չի* , որ 40–50 հոգին տիրում են, և մինչ օրս  չես հասկացել, որ զուտ փողի ու դրվածքի շնորհիվ է սույն համակարգը կայուն, ապա անիմաստ է այս պահին քեզ հետ շարունակելը։ Արի սպասենք մեկ տարի, կամ մինչև 2012–ի ընտրություններ, էդ ժամանակ կրկին կխոսենք։


Չէ, ինչի՞, կարծում ես կարելի է անհիմն մեղադրանքներ  հնչեցնել, կներես, բայց անկապ բաներ գրել ու քաշվե՞լ մի կողմ:
Չէ ախպերո:
Փող և այլն: Ճիշտ ես ասում: Իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, որ այդ գործոնը կա ու եղել է, կա իմ ասածների կողքին: Էնպես որ պահանջ, ռեալ ու պրակտիկ քննադատություն անելիս դա էլ հաշվի առնել:

Կրկնում եմ, առ այս պահը թեմայում չի հնչել որևէ իրական մեղադրանք, թե ինչ պետք է աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել: Ողջ թեման քաղաքական լացուկոծ է:
Սպասում եմ:
Հետ չքաշվես:
Նոր ընդդիմության պահանջ ես տեսնում, տեր կանգնի պահանջիդ:

----------


## Askalaf

> Ու նորից կրկնում եմ միլիոներորդ անգամ. ի՞նչ պիտի աներ ընդդիմությունը կամ ինչ պիտի անի նորը, որը չի արել(անում) ՀԱԿ-ը:





> ... պետք էր առաջին հերթին խոսել ժողովդրի անմիջական խնդիրներից, որոնք այս ժողովուրդը հենց հիմա հենց այդ պահին ուներ և առաջարկվեր հենց այդ խնդիրների լուծման ճանապարհներ, որ ժողովուրդը հելներ պայքարեր, անմիջականորեն իր շահերի համար...


Եթե թույլ կտաք, ես էլ կմասնակցեմ ձեր զրույցին, քանի որ Վիշապի շատ ասածների հետ համաձայն եմ։
Պրիմիտիվ օրինակ թե ինչ պետք է աներ ընդդիմությունը. 
պետք էր ժողովրդին ասել որ այս–այս օլիգարխները ձեզնից կողոպտել են այսքան գումար և այդ ամենը* պետք է ետ խլվի նրանցից* ու վերադարձվի ժողովրդին։ 
Ոչ թե կոչ անել օլիգարխներին որ միանան իրենց թե չէ իշխանությունը նրանց բոմժ կսարքի...
 :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, ինչի՞, կարծում ես կարելի է անհիմն մեղադրանքներ  հնչեցնել, կներես, բայց անկապ բաներ գրել ու քաշվե՞լ մի կողմ:
> Չէ ախպերո:
> Փող և այլն: Ճիշտ ես ասում: Իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, որ այդ գործոնը կա ու եղել է, կա իմ ասածների կողքին: Էնպես որ պահանջ, ռեալ ու պրակտիկ քննադատություն անելիս դա էլ հաշվի առնել:
> 
> Կրկնում եմ, առ այս պահը թեմայում չի հնչել որևէ իրական մեղադրանք, թե ինչ պետք է աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել: Ողջ թեման քաղաքական լացուկոծ է:
> Սպասում եմ:
> Հետ չքաշվես:
> Նոր ընդդիմության պահանջ ես տեսնում, տեր կանգնի պահանջիդ:


Ապեր, ինչ էլ ասեմ, դու կարող ես անունը դնել լացուկոծ, այսինքն ինչ էլ ասեմ, քեզ մոտ տեղ չի հասնում։ Ուստի ես վերադառնամ դեպի անտարբեր ժողովուրդ, դու էդտեղ ինչքան ուզում ես պայքարիր, մեկա քո պայքարը իմ շահերի հետ աղերս չունի։ Գուցե հասկանաս, թե ինչու է մեր ժողովուրդը պասիվ ու անտարբեր։ Այ ոմանք էլ քեզ նման թքած ունեն ժողովդրի կարծիքի վրա ու հետո էլ զարմանում են, թե ընտրություններին ժողովուրդը չեկավ։ Հիմիկվա ընդդիմության մեջ լրիվ նույն սորտի մարդիկ են, ինչ իշխանությունների մեջ, դրա համար էլ սելը տեղից չի շարժվում, ամեն մեկը որ ուղղությամբ ասես քաշում է, բացի ժողովդրի ուղղությունից։ Ջո՞կ։

----------

Gayl (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղեք ջան, էդ ստեղնաշարերը ափսոս են  :Smile: 

Կարևորը էն ա, որ 41 քվեարկողից ընդամենը 7 -են տվել հուսահատ/անտարբեր պատասխան: Իսկ նոր ընդդիմություն՝ ավելի ճիշտ ևս մի ընդդիմադիր ուժ, եթե լինի դրանից մենք միայն կշահենք: Միայն թե լինի իրական ընդդիմություն: Եթե լինի իրական ընդդիմություն, ապա նրա գերխնդիրը, ինչպես և ներկայիս, արդեն գոյություն ունեցողինը, պետք է լինի ընտրությունների միջոցով նոր իշխանություն ձևաորելը: Այսինք էսքան տեղը պառակտվելու տեղ չունենք: Իսկ հետո «պառակտվենք», դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա, բա հո միակուսակցական համակարգ չի՞ լինելու: Մի մասը թող լինեն քիրվայություն անող, մյուս մասը չանող, սոցիալիստ, կապիտալիստ… կակ ու լյուդեյ էլի, մեծամասնությանն էլ թող ժողովուրդը որոշի: Իսկ հիմա ստացվում ա, որ Լևոնը մարդկանց տուն ա ուղարկում ու հոպ, մի ժամում չկա ընդդիմություն: Կուզի ընդմիշտ կուղարկի, կամ էլ մարդ ա, աստված չանի ընգավ էն Եզոպոսի լյուկը մեռավ մնում ենք առանց ընդդիմություն: Մյուս ճանապարհն էն ա, որ Ղարաբաղը տան թաթարներին, Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունները քաք մեջ անեն, հետո հույս ունենանք, որ Սերժիկի քարդ-բլանշը կվերջանա ու կգա Լևոնը ու կասի բա որ ասում էի՞: Կամ էլ խի են խլում, որ քարտ-բլանշը էլի կլիցքավորեն մի երկու բան էլ կտան աջ ու ձախ: Հետո կարող ա ռուսները քարտ բշանշ տան ասեն վրացիների հետ կռիվ սկսենք, միքիչ էլ քաք մեջ կլնենք: Իսկ ինչ գիտես միգուցե եթե ժողովուրդը մի անգամ էլ համախմբվի ու ավելի շատ մարդ համախմբվի, կարող էդ քարտը վերցնենք ու մտցնենք սեռժի էլ, ռուսների էլ եվրոպացիների էլ համապատասխան տեղը: Ռոմանտիկ ա հնչում, բայց պռագմատիկ սցենարին, եթե հավատանք, մեզ ոչ մի բան էլ պետք չի, ոչ նոր ընդդիմություն, ոչ հին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրկնում եմ, առ այս պահը թեմայում չի հնչել որևէ իրական մեղադրանք, թե ինչ պետք է աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել: Ողջ թեման քաղաքական լացուկոծ է:
> Սպասում եմ:


Մի հատը ես ասեմ, մնացածի մասին մանրից կմտածենք - ՀԱԿ առաջնորդը, մինչև հիմա, գոնե մեկ անգամ չի ընդունել որևէ հեռուստաալիքի հրավեր (որոնք եղել են) ու հեռուստասեր հասարակության հետ ոչ մի անգամ չի շփվել: Չի պատասխանել ուղղակիորեն որևէ կոնկրետ իրեն հնչեցված հարցի, այլ ընդամենը ելույթների ձևով փորձել է պատասխանել հնարավոր հարցերի շրջանակին, որոնք իր կարծիքով կարող էին իրեն ներկայացվել:

----------

Askalaf (31.01.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Բիձա (10.02.2010), Վիշապ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, հատուկ քեզ համար լացուկոծային հոդվածներ, թարմ–թարմ՝

Հայկական «Բուրբոնները». ինչու՞ չստացվեց իշխանափոխությունը

Հայկական «Բուրբոնները». ինչու՞ չստացվեց իշխանափոխությունը-2
Հեղինակի մտքերի գերակշռող մասի հետ ես ինքս համաձայն եմ։

----------

dvgray (31.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Մի հատը ես ասեմ, մնացածի մասին մանրից կմտածենք - ՀԱԿ առաջնորդը, մինչև հիմա, գոնե մեկ անգամ չի ընդունել որևէ հեռուստաալիքի հրավեր (որոնք եղել են) ու հեռուստասեր հասարակության հետ ոչ մի անգամ չի շփվել: Չի պատասխանել ուղղակիորեն որևէ կոնկրետ իրեն հնչեցված հարցի, այլ ընդամենը ելույթների ձևով փորձել է պատասխանել հնարավոր հարցերի շրջանակին, որոնք իր կարծիքով կարող էին իրեն ներկայացվել:


Փառք աստծո որ էտ հրավերը մի անգամ եղել ա որ հիմա ասելու բան լինի: Ապեր դե ինչ, լավ համոզեցիք քանի որ Լևոնին մի դեմագոգ դեգենեռատ կանչել էր որ Էշ էշ հարցրեր տար , հա արժի արժի նոր ընդիմություն ձևավորել...Շատ լուրջ պատճառա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փառք աստծո որ էտ հրավերը մի անգամ եղել ա որ հիմա ասելու բան լինի: Ապեր դե ինչ, լավ համոզեցիք քանի որ Լևոնին մի դեմագոգ դեգենեռատ կանչել էր որ Էշ էշ հարցրեր տար , հա արժի արժի նոր ընդիմություն ձևավորել...Շատ լուրջ պատճառա...


Ծայրահեղության մեջ մի ընկի, մտքին տեղ լինի: ՀԱԿ-ի երկրորդական դեմքերին ուղարկում են, սրանք իրար հակասող բաներ են ասում, հետո էլ մի ամիս քննարկում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը դեմոկրատական կառույց ա, կարան տարբեր մոտեցումներ լինեն: Իսկ առաջնորդը իրա բարձրությունից չի իջնում: Դրա համար էլ ապեր, ընկած ԴՎԴ ենք բաժանում: Իսկ ժողովուրդը մի անգամ ա կուտն ուտում ու թափով դուրս գալիս փողոց, էն հույսով որ իրանք փրկելու են, երկրորդ անգամ գործիքի մասին քարոզով մարդ չես ակտիվացնի: Դրա համար էլ պալաժիտ ա արել ամեն ինչ:

----------

Askalaf (31.01.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փառք աստծո որ էտ հրավերը մի անգամ եղել ա որ հիմա ասելու բան լինի: Ապեր դե ինչ, լավ համոզեցիք քանի որ Լևոնին մի դեմագոգ դեգենեռատ կանչել էր որ Էշ էշ հարցրեր տար , հա արժի արժի նոր ընդիմություն ձևավորել...Շատ լուրջ պատճառա...


Rammer ջան, ամենալուրջ պատճառը սա է, ոչ թե Ղարաբաղի ֆլան ֆստանը՝ Грабители Армении – имущество президентов (часть 1)

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան, ամենալուրջ պատճառը սա է, ոչ թե Ղարաբաղի ֆլան ֆստանը՝ Грабители Армении – имущество президентов (часть 1)


Վիշապ ջան ուղղակի գրել էիր որ էտ Բուբոնների վերլուծության հետ համաձայն ես դրա համար անկեղծ կարծիքս չեմ գրի...
Իսկ էս թալանչինների հոդվածը նորմալա էր...

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե թույլ կտաք, ես էլ կմասնակցեմ ձեր զրույցին, քանի որ Վիշապի շատ ասածների հետ համաձայն եմ։
> Պրիմիտիվ օրինակ թե ինչ պետք է աներ ընդդիմությունը. 
> պետք էր ժողովրդին ասել որ այս–այս օլիգարխները ձեզնից կողոպտել են այսքան գումար և այդ ամենը* պետք է ետ խլվի նրանցից* ու վերադարձվի ժողովրդին։ 
> Ոչ թե կոչ անել օլիգարխներին որ միանան իրենց թե չէ իշխանությունը նրանց բոմժ կսարքի...


Ես հարցնում եմ, ինչ չի՞ արել, որ պետք է աներ: Դու ասում ես մի բան, որն ինքն արել է:
Լուրջ չի, ազնիվ խոսք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ինչ էլ ասեմ, դու կարող ես անունը դնել լացուկոծ, այսինքն ինչ էլ ասեմ, քեզ մոտ տեղ չի հասնում։ Ուստի ես վերադառնամ դեպի անտարբեր ժողովուրդ, դու էդտեղ ինչքան ուզում ես պայքարիր, մեկա քո պայքարը իմ շահերի հետ աղերս չունի։ Գուցե հասկանաս, թե ինչու է մեր ժողովուրդը պասիվ ու անտարբեր։ Այ ոմանք էլ քեզ նման թքած ունեն ժողովդրի կարծիքի վրա ու հետո էլ զարմանում են, թե ընտրություններին ժողովուրդը չեկավ։ Հիմիկվա ընդդիմության մեջ լրիվ նույն սորտի մարդիկ են, ինչ իշխանությունների մեջ, դրա համար էլ սելը տեղից չի շարժվում, ամեն մեկը որ ուղղությամբ ասես քաշում է, բացի ժողովդրի ուղղությունից։ Ջո՞կ։


 Հա, ապեր, պո նատուրի ջոկ:
Ջոկ, որ հավայի ջուր էիր ծեծում, որ ասում էիր, թե նոր ընդդիմության ներուժ կա, որտև էս գրառումդ ապացուցում ա, որ դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ տենց ռեսուրս չկա, դրա համար գնում ես դեպի անտարբեր ժողովուրդ: Ես էլ հենց սկզբից էդ էի ասում, որ հավայի ջուր ծեծոցի ա թեման, որ իրականում բացված ա ՀԱԿ-ին քննադատելու ու քֆրտելու համար: Ես խնդիր չունեմ, քֆրտեք, քննադատեք, ուղղակի կողմ եմ, որ ամեն ինչն իրա անունով կոչվի: Եթե նպատակն էդ ա, սարեր ու ձորեր չընկնենք, թե իբր մտահոգ ենք, իբր նոր ընդդիմություն ենք ուզում, ու լիքը նման ուրիշ բլա-բլա-ներ:

Իսկ ջոկի պահով եթե ստեղ պրոբլեմ ունեցող կա, էդ ես չեմ: Հուշեմ, որ ես չեմ սին ու անկապ հույսերով ապրել, հետո հիասթափել, այլ հստակ վիճակն էլ եմ պատկերացրել, ընթացքն էլ եմ պատկերացնում, պայքարի նվազագույն հնարավորն էլ անում եմ քար գլորելու փոխարեն  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատը ես ասեմ, մնացածի մասին մանրից կմտածենք - ՀԱԿ առաջնորդը, մինչև հիմա, գոնե մեկ անգամ չի ընդունել որևէ հեռուստաալիքի հրավեր (որոնք եղել են) ու հեռուստասեր հասարակության հետ ոչ մի անգամ չի շփվել: Չի պատասխանել ուղղակիորեն որևէ կոնկրետ իրեն հնչեցված հարցի, այլ ընդամենը ելույթների ձևով փորձել է պատասխանել հնարավոր հարցերի շրջանակին, որոնք իր կարծիքով կարող էին իրեն ներկայացվել:


Ձյաձուշկի, լավ ա արել  :Smile: 
Ես էլ էդպես կանեի, եթե իրա տեղը լինեի:
Բայց անգամ դա չի էականը: Էականն էն ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր տեսակետները միշտ ներկայացրել ա տարբեր շուրթերով, բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով: Պարտադիր չէր, որ Լևոնն ասենք Պետրոսի հյուրը լինի՝ իր սկզբունքներին դեմ գնալով: Հա, գուցե լավ կլիներ, եթե ինքը եթերում լիներ, բայց եթե կարծում ես, թե արդյունքում լուրջ բան էր փոխվելու, ուրեմն ինքդ քեզ խաբում ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, հատուկ քեզ համար լացուկոծային հոդվածներ, թարմ–թարմ՝
> 
> Հայկական «Բուրբոնները». ինչու՞ չստացվեց իշխանափոխությունը
> 
> Հայկական «Բուրբոնները». ինչու՞ չստացվեց իշխանափոխությունը-2
> Հեղինակի մտքերի գերակշռող մասի հետ ես ինքս համաձայն եմ։


Կկարդամ հոպարո, իհարկե Թևանյանն աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց ժամանակ լինելուն պես կկարդամ  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի անկախ իր գրածներից իմ ասելիքի իմաստը չի փոխվի:
Մենք էստեղ իբր նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման տեսլականից ու պահանջից էինք խոսում, ու ես էլ ասում էի, որ ջուրծեծոցի թեմա ա: Ապացուցել եմ: Հասկացողը կհասկանա:
Իսկ մնացածը...
Ձյաձուշկի, իսկապես չգիտեմ Թևանյանն ինչ ա գրել, կարող ա ես էլ իրա ասածներին համաձայնվեմ, ուղղակի արի պարզ ու շիտակ խոսենք: Միլիոն անգամ եմ ասել, որ ընդդիմությունը լիքը սխալներ ա արել: Բայց միլիոն անգամ էլ ասում եմ, որ էն ինչը դու ես որպես սխալ ներկայացնում, ուղղակի չհասկանալուդ արդյունքն ա:  Իսկ սխալներ, հա, ունի, էլի ա ունենալու, շատ ա ունենալու: Առանց դրա հնարավոր չի: Բայց հերիք ա ամեն ինչի համար պատասխանատու փնտրենք, ՍՈՎՈՐԵՔ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ ԼԻՆԵԼ, սովորեք մասնակից լինել, սովորեք ինքներդ ձեր սխալներն էլ տեսնել: Վերջապես ոչ ես, ոչ էլ Պողոսը ՀԱԿ-ի կամ Լևոնի համար չենք պայքարում, ուղղակի էն տարրական գիտակցությունն ունենք, որ պիտի պայքարենք, որ կարողանանք մի բանի հասնել: Էսօր Լևոնենք են, իրանց հետ ենք, վաղը «նոր ընդդիմություն» կլինի, նորմալ ծրագիր ու գաղափարախոսություն կունենա, իրա հետ կլինենք: Կլինենք, որտև ի տարբերություն քեզ հանդիսատես չենք: Իջեք էդ հանդիսատեսի աթոռից, ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ եղեք, մենակ լացուկոծով ու հեռակա քֆրտելով հարց չի լուծվում:

----------


## Rammer

> Ծայրահեղության մեջ մի ընկի, մտքին տեղ լինի: ՀԱԿ-ի երկրորդական դեմքերին ուղարկում են, սրանք իրար հակասող բաներ են ասում, հետո էլ մի ամիս քննարկում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը դեմոկրատական կառույց ա, կարան տարբեր մոտեցումներ լինեն: Իսկ առաջնորդը իրա բարձրությունից չի իջնում: Դրա համար էլ ապեր, ընկած ԴՎԴ ենք բաժանում: Իսկ ժողովուրդը մի անգամ ա կուտն ուտում ու թափով դուրս գալիս փողոց, էն հույսով որ իրանք փրկելու են, երկրորդ անգամ գործիքի մասին քարոզով մարդ չես ակտիվացնի: Դրա համար էլ պալաժիտ ա արել ամեն ինչ:


Ապեր ինչ ա նշանակում մտքին տեղ լինի? Մի հատ բացատրի: Ասենք մտքին կար օրը 0.5 ժամ ելույթ ունենալ...Հետո? Հա լավ դե ո մտքին կար ուրեմն անիսմատ ա դառոնւմ նոր ընդիմություն ձևավարելը: Իմ արև թե ձեր ասածներից բան եմ ջոկում...Էս բուբոններ էլ լավա կարդացի բացել ա, թե չէ էսօր շատ են կրակել վրես, թևս լրիվ բացել ա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձուշկի, լավ ա արել 
> Ես էլ էդպես կանեի, եթե իրա տեղը լինեի:
> Բայց անգամ դա չի էականը: Էականն էն ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր տեսակետները միշտ ներկայացրել ա տարբեր շուրթերով, բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով: Պարտադիր չէր, որ Լևոնն ասենք Պետրոսի հյուրը լինի՝ իր սկզբունքներին դեմ գնալով: Հա, գուցե լավ կլիներ, եթե ինքը եթերում լիներ, բայց եթե կարծում ես, թե արդյունքում լուրջ բան էր փոխվելու, ուրեմն ինքդ քեզ խաբում ես:


Ապեր, ասեցի չէ ինչ պիտի աներ, որ չի արել: Դրա տակ եքա փիլիսոփայություն կա թաքնված: Լևոնին շաաաաաաատ մարդ չի հավատում ու վստահում, ու շաաաատ մարդ անկեղծ պատասխանի ա սպասում: ՀԱԿ-ից քանի հոգի ուզում ա, ինչ ուզում ա ասի, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փախարինում Լևոնի խոսքը: Դրա համար էլ արդյքունքում ակտիվություն ունեցանք միայն նախագահական ընտրությունների թեժ պահին: Իսկ հիմա, պալաժիտ, քանի որ մասաները մնացին նույն կարծիքին - Լևոնը ոչ մի բան էլ չէր ուզում անել, ուզում էր հեշտ գալ իշխանության ու վսյո: Հիմա, թե ես ու դո ոնց ենք հասկանում մի բան ա, իսկ թե լայն զանգվածները ոնց են հասկանում, լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա: 

ՈՒ էն որ դու էլ դա չէիր անի, նորից կհանգեցներ նրան, որ դու էլ հիմա Լևոնի պես կամ յան տված կլինեիր ամեն ինչից, կամ էլ երկու ամիսը հետ մի քանի հազար հոգու կհավաքեիր հերթական իրազեկման միտինգի: Եթե շատ ա պետք, կարանք դրա անունը դնենք լուրջ հաջողություն, ոնց որ Լևոնը դրեց վերջին միտինգին: Բայց, օբյեկտիվորեն դա նույնիսկ նվազագույն հաջողություն համարել չի կարելի: 

Երկու տարվա պայքարի միակ հաջողությունն էն ա, որ հիմա Երևանի փողոցներում դուբինկեքով ման եկող մենթերը քաղաքացիներից շատ են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կկարդամ հոպարո, իհարկե Թևանյանն աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց ժամանակ լինելուն պես կկարդամ 
> Ուղղակի անկախ իր գրածներից իմ ասելիքի իմաստը չի փոխվի:
> Մենք էստեղ իբր նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման տեսլականից ու պահանջից էինք խոսում, ու ես էլ ասում էի, որ ջուրծեծոցի թեմա ա: Ապացուցել եմ: Հասկացողը կհասկանա:
> Իսկ մնացածը...
> Ձյաձուշկի, իսկապես չգիտեմ Թևանյանն ինչ ա գրել, կարող ա ես էլ իրա ասածներին համաձայնվեմ, ուղղակի արի պարզ ու շիտակ խոսենք: Միլիոն անգամ եմ ասել, որ ընդդիմությունը լիքը սխալներ ա արել: Բայց միլիոն անգամ էլ ասում եմ, որ էն ինչը դու ես որպես սխալ ներկայացնում, ուղղակի չհասկանալուդ արդյունքն ա:  Իսկ սխալներ, հա, ունի, էլի ա ունենալու, շատ ա ունենալու: Առանց դրա հնարավոր չի: Բայց հերիք ա ամեն ինչի համար պատասխանատու փնտրենք, ՍՈՎՈՐԵՔ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ ԼԻՆԵԼ, սովորեք մասնակից լինել, սովորեք ինքներդ ձեր սխալներն էլ տեսնել: Վերջապես ոչ ես, ոչ էլ Պողոսը ՀԱԿ-ի կամ Լևոնի համար չենք պայքարում, ուղղակի էն տարրական գիտակցությունն ունենք, որ պիտի պայքարենք, որ կարողանանք մի բանի հասնել: Էսօր Լևոնենք են, իրանց հետ ենք, վաղը «նոր ընդդիմություն» կլինի, նորմալ ծրագիր ու գաղափարախոսություն կունենա, իրա հետ կլինենք: Կլինենք, որտև ի տարբերություն քեզ հանդիսատես չենք: Իջեք էդ հանդիսատեսի աթոռից, ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ եղեք, մենակ լացուկոծով ու հեռակա քֆրտելով հարց չի լուծվում:


Չուկ լրիվ յուղ ես վառում։ Ջուրծեծոցի արել է ՀԱԿ–ը, իսկ դու մեղադրիր ժողովդրին ջուր ծեծելու մեջ։  Քաղաքացի եղեք (կարելի է նաև ասել՝ մարդ եղեք, իրար սիրեք, օրենքը հարգեք, պայքարեք ապօրինությունների դեմ, անտարբեր մի եղեք), միավորվեք Լևոնի շուրջ, պայքա՛ր պայքա՛ր, մինչև վե՛րջ, հիմա ուղղությունը դեպի Հանրապետության Հրապարակով Հյուսիսային Պողոտա, այնտեղ կավարտենք… Այ էս ա ջուրծեծոցին։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «ռեսուրս չկա» խորիմաստ, նամիկատներ պարունակող, նեյրոլինգվիստիկ գաղտնաբառակապակցությանը, ապա հատուկ ժողովդրավարական արժեքների համար պայքարող մարտիկների համար ևս մեկ անգամ ասեմ՝ ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն է։ Ա՛յլ ռեսուրսներով իշխանության ձգտողի նպատակները այլ են։ Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի անում, նշանակում է այս ընդդիմության ծրագիր ասեմ, թե գործունեություն ասեմ, ժողովդրին պետք չի։ Ու այստեղ տրամաբանական հարց է հառաջանում, բա ու՞մ համար է այս «պայքարը»։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ասեցի չէ ինչ պիտի աներ, որ չի արել: Դրա տակ եքա փիլիսոփայություն կա թաքնված: Լևոնին շաաաաաաատ մարդ չի հավատում ու վստահում, ու շաաաատ մարդ անկեղծ պատասխանի ա սպասում: ՀԱԿ-ից քանի հոգի ուզում ա, ինչ ուզում ա ասի, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փախարինում Լևոնի խոսքը: Դրա համար էլ արդյքունքում ակտիվություն ունեցանք միայն նախագահական ընտրությունների թեժ պահին: Իսկ հիմա, պալաժիտ, քանի որ մասաները մնացին նույն կարծիքին - Լևոնը ոչ մի բան էլ չէր ուզում անել, ուզում էր հեշտ գալ իշխանության ու վսյո: Հիմա, թե ես ու դո ոնց ենք հասկանում մի բան ա, իսկ թե լայն զանգվածները ոնց են հասկանում, լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա: 
> 
> ՈՒ էն որ դու էլ դա չէիր անի, նորից կհանգեցներ նրան, որ դու էլ հիմա Լևոնի պես կամ յան տված կլինեիր ամեն ինչից, կամ էլ երկու ամիսը հետ մի քանի հազար հոգու կհավաքեիր հերթական իրազեկման միտինգի: Եթե շատ ա պետք, կարանք դրա անունը դնենք լուրջ հաջողություն, ոնց որ Լևոնը դրեց վերջին միտինգին: Բայց, օբյեկտիվորեն դա նույնիսկ նվազագույն հաջողություն համարել չի կարելի: 
> 
> Երկու տարվա պայքարի միակ հաջողությունն էն ա, որ հիմա Երևանի փողոցներում դուբինկեքով ման եկող մենթերը քաղաքացիներից շատ են:



Ձյաձուշկի, մի խեղաթյուրի ամեն ինչը, քո նման լուրջ մարդուն սազական չի:
Արի սկսենք հետևյալից. ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտում չկա որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ, ով Լևոնի չափ անկեղծ  խոսացած լինի ժողովրդի հետ ու դա հնարավորինս մեծ մասաների հասած լինի, իսկ դու թիվի-միվի: Մենք ընտրությունից ընտրություն ենք ակտիվանում: Անցած ընտրությունների պիկը մարեց... մարեցրին, ամենակոշտ ձևով, քոքից, զոհերով: Սրա հետ իմ ուղեղին չի հասնում, թե ոնց կարելի ա հաշվի չնստել: Չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարելի ա էդքան կարճ նայել ու չհասկանալ, որ էս ռեպրեսիաներից հետո ՀԱԿ-ի պահպանածն ու ձեռքբերածը միայն հարգանքի ա արժանի:

Ու վերջապես դադարացրեք անձով պայմանավորելուց: Լևոնը ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարն ա, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի:

----------

Rammer (31.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ լրիվ յուղ ես վառում։ Ջուրծեծոցի արել է ՀԱԿ–ը, իսկ դու մեղադրիր ժողովդրին ջուր ծեծելու մեջ։  Քաղաքացի եղեք (կարելի է նաև ասել՝ մարդ եղեք, իրար սիրեք, օրենքը հարգեք, պայքարեք ապօրինությունների դեմ, անտարբեր մի եղեք), միավորվեք Լևոնի շուրջ, պայքա՛ր պայքա՛ր, մինչև վե՛րջ, հիմա ուղղությունը դեպի Հանրապետության Հրապարակով Հյուսիսային Պողոտա, այնտեղ կավարտենք… Այ էս ա ջուրծեծոցին։ Ինչ վերաբերում է «ռեսուրս չկա» խորիմաստ, նամիկատներ պարունակող, նեյրոլինգվիստիկ գաղտնաբառակապակցությանը, ապա հատուկ ժողովդրավարական արժեքների համար պայքարող մարտիկների համար ևս մեկ անգամ ասեմ՝ ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն է։ Ա՛յլ ռեսուրսներով իշխանության ձգտողի նպատակները այլ են։ Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի անում, նշանակում է այս ընդդիմության ծրագիր ասեմ, թե գործունեություն ասեմ, ժողովդրին պետք չի։ Ու այստեղ տրամաբանական հարց է հառաջանում, բա ու՞մ համար է այս «պայքարը»։


 Ձյաձուշկի, ախր էդքան խելոք լինելով ոնց չես հասկանում, որ ռեսուրս ասելով հիմնականում հենց ժողովրդին նկատի ունեմ:
Բա իհարկե ժողովուրդն ա, որը կազմված ա նաև քո նման հուսահատված ու անվերջ խոսողներից:
Որը բաղկացած ա ռեպրեսիայի արդյունքում վախեցած էլ ձայն չհանողներից:
Որը բաղկացած ա ուժերը սպառած մարդկանցից:
Որը բաղկացած ա ամենօրյա այլ հոգսեր ունեցող, այլ հարցերն ավելի կարևորող մարդկանցից:
Եվ այլն, և այլն, և այլն:
Դու որ էսքանը հաշվի չես առնում, ես ի՞նչ անեմ:
Հա, ասեմ թե ինչ անեմ. ջուր ես ծեծում, ես էլ էդ մասին բարձրաձայնում եմ:
Կարծես արդեն մոռացար հա թեմայի հարցադրումը:
Իմ հարցերը դեռ ուժի մեջ են, ի դեպ:
Ու՞ր ա ասածդ ներուժը:

----------

Rammer (31.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ինչ ա նշանակում մտքին տեղ լինի? Մի հատ բացատրի: Ասենք մտքին կար օրը 0.5 ժամ ելույթ ունենալ...Հետո? Հա լավ դե ո մտքին կար ուրեմն անիսմատ ա դառոնւմ նոր ընդիմություն ձևավարելը: Իմ արև թե ձեր ասածներից բան եմ ջոկում...Էս բուբոններ էլ լավա կարդացի բացել ա, թե չէ էսօր շատ են կրակել վրես, թևս լրիվ բացել ա...


Մտքին տեղ լինի նշանակում ա, որ եթե ցանկություն ունենար, ձևը կգտներ: Սծյոպիկին թողում են, ՀԱԿ մնացածին թողում են, Լևոնին երևի չեն թողնում: Դաժե նախընտրականի ժամանակ, երբ ինչքան ուզենար կարար տելեվիզր ընգներ, մի անգամ մի բան չասեց: Ապեր, 21-րդ դարի ամենահզոր զենքերից մեկի վրա թքել ա Լևոնը: Ինչի ? Քանի որ անկեղծ չի: Ելույթները միշտ միակողմանի են: Հակադարձում չկա: Կարդում ենք, սաղ լավ ա, բայց մի պահ գալիս ա, որ հարցեր են առաջանում, ու փաս: Դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը թքել են ամեն ինչի վրա:

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Մտքին տեղ լինի նշանակում ա, որ եթե ցանկություն ունենար, ձևը կգտներ: Սծյոպիկին թողում են, ՀԱԿ մնացածին թողում են, Լևոնին երևի չեն թողնում: Դաժե նախընտրականի ժամանակ, երբ ինչքան ուզենար կարար տելեվիզր ընգներ, մի անգամ մի բան չասեց: Ապեր, 21-րդ դարի ամենահզոր զենքերից մեկի վրա թքել ա Լևոնը: Ինչի ? Քանի որ անկեղծ չի: Ելույթները միշտ միակողմանի են: Հակադարձում չկա: Կարդում ենք, սաղ լավ ա, բայց մի պահ գալիս ա, որ հարցեր են առաջանում, ու փաս: Դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը թքել են ամեն ինչի վրա:


Չկա տենց ձև ապեր ու Լևոնի մտքին էլ հաստատ կար ու կա: Բայց տենց ձև չկա: Չեն թողի...Սծյոպին թողում են Պետոի մոտ որ լրիվ անիմաստա գնալը...Ավելի լավա չգնա:
Ա1+ հարցազարույց է վերցրել Լևոնից: Լևոնը հանդիպումներ է կազմակերպել բազմաթիվ անգամ ու ցանկացած մարդ կարա ինչ հարց ուզենար տար: Հիմա օբյեկտիվութոյւնը տեղի ունի քննարկումնների մեջ վաբշե? Թե կարևորը քֆուր ՀԱԿ-ին? Քֆուր -շնորհակալություն, քֆուր-շնորհակալություն: 
Ապեր տես այս թեմայում դաժե քննարկում չկա այն մարդկանց մեջ ովքեր գտնում են, որ պետք է  լինի այդ նոր ընդիմությունը: Ստեղից գիտես ինչ ա բխում?

----------

Chuk (31.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձուշկի, ախր էդքան խելոք լինելով ոնց չես հասկանում, որ ռեսուրս ասելով հիմնականում հենց ժողովրդին նկատի ունեմ:
> Բա իհարկե ժողովուրդն ա, որը կազմված ա նաև քո նման հուսահատված ու անվերջ խոսողներից:
> Որը բաղկացած ա ռեպրեսիայի արդյունքում վախեցած էլ ձայն չհանողներից:
> Որը բաղկացած ա ուժերը սպառած մարդկանցից:
> Որը բաղկացած ա ամենօրյա այլ հոգսեր ունեցող, այլ հարցերն ավելի կարևորող մարդկանցից:
> Եվ այլն, և այլն, և այլն:
> Դու որ էսքանը հաշվի չես առնում, ես ի՞նչ անեմ:
> Հա, ասեմ թե ինչ անեմ. ջուր ես ծեծում, ես էլ էդ մասին բարձրաձայնում եմ:
> Կարծես արդեն մոռացար հա թեմայի հարցադրումը:
> ...


Ներուժը եթե համարում ենք, որ չկա, ապա թեման փակում ենք ու ազգովի հաստ փեդ ենք վերցնում, ու կոճկվում ենք վրեն։ Մնացած պայքարի մասին բարբաջանքները անիմաստ են։ Էս՝ առաջին։
Հիմա բուն ժողովդրի մասին։ Դիցուք դու ժողովդրին առաջարկում ես բրինձ ուտել, որպես ժողովդրի փրկության պանացեա։ Ժողովդրի մի մասը ոգևորվում է, սկսում է բրնձի հայթայթման գործողություններ ծավալել, իսկ մեծ մասի տանձին չի։ Երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ դու ճիշտ ես, որ ժողովդրին իրոք բրինձ է պետք ու էդ ժողովուրդը դեբիլ ա չի հասկանում, կամ՝ ճիշտ հակառակը։ Հետևությունները թողնում եմ քեզ։ Հազար անգամ ասել եմ, էս ժողովդրին բանջարի տեղ մի դրեք, ամոթա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու վերջապես դադարացրեք անձով պայմանավորելուց: Լևոնը ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարն ա, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի:


Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես ? 
Բա որ միտինգի ես գնում ինչի՞ ես անհամբեր սպասում, երբ ա պապին խոսալու, ու մնացածի խոսալուց էլ որպես կանոն զահլեդ գնում ա: Իմն էլ հետը: 



> Ձյաձուշկի, մի խեղաթյուրի ամեն ինչը, քո նման լուրջ մարդուն սազական չի:
> Արի սկսենք հետևյալից. ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտում չկա որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ, ով Լևոնի չափ անկեղծ  խոսացած լինի ժողովրդի հետ ու դա հնարավորինս մեծ մասաների հասած լինի, իսկ դու թիվի-միվի: Մենք ընտրությունից ընտրություն ենք ակտիվանում: Անցած ընտրությունների պիկը մարեց... մարեցրին, ամենակոշտ ձևով, քոքից, զոհերով: Սրա հետ իմ ուղեղին չի հասնում, թե ոնց կարելի ա հաշվի չնստել: Չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարելի ա էդքան կարճ նայել ու չհասկանալ, որ էս ռեպրեսիաներից հետո ՀԱԿ-ի պահպանածն ու ձեռքբերածը միայն հարգանքի ա արժանի:


Նույնքան անկեղծ ժողովրդի հետ խոսացել ա նաև Սերժը իրա զոռով միտնգի ժամանակ: Նոր տարվա ելույթն էլ բավականին անկեղծ էր: Դու էսքան ժամանակ Սերժի բերանից մի հատ վատ բան լսած կա՞ս: Մարդը ասում ա որ հարուստ ու ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք կառուցելու… Բայց երբ բանը հասնում անելուն, ասում ա, ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քիչ էլ համբերեք, հեսա-հեսա: Հիմա կասե՞ս, ինչ հիմքեր կան հավատալու Լևոնին ու չհավատալու Սերժին: Լևոնն էլ ասում էր հեսա-հեսա, բայց չի արել չէ՞: Բացատրությունները թե ինչի չի արել, թե ինչ օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կային, թողնում ենք մի կողմ - գնահատում ենք արդյունքներով: Երկուսն էլ ասում են, ու չեն անում: Նույնքան օբյեկտիվ բացատրություններ էլ Սերժը կարա գտնի: Հենա վարչապետը ամեն օր շատ գրագետ բացատրում ա, թե ինչի չեն կարում մինչև վերջ պայքարեն օլիգոպոլիաների հետ: Ապեր, հարցը նրանում ա, որ քո բոլոր բացատրությունները նմանվում են ինքնախաբեության: Մենք ՀԱԿ-ին արդարացնում ենք մի պատճառով, ուրիշ տարբերակ չունենք էս պահին: 
Հիմա դու էլի ինձ կասես, որ ավելի խորը ու լուրջ նայենք էս ամեն ինչին: Ռամը կքարոզի Ռուսաստան, ՆԱՏՈ, Ղարաբաղ բլա բլա բլա: Դրանք բոլորը հուսահատ ինքնախաբեության բացատրություններ են: Իսկ ժողովուրդը, լայն զանգվածները, նրանք ովքեր պիտի կանգնեն որևէ ուժի հետևում որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվի, սպասում ա կոնկրետ առաջարկի - ի՞նչ ա ինքը ստանալու: Մի անգամ իշխանափոխությամբ համոզեցինք, եկրորդ անգամ նույն բանով էլ չես խաբի: Ու հավատա, հաջորդ ԱԺ կամ նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը լինելու ա մոտավորապես այնպես ինչպես ինչպես Նիկոլի ընտրություններին էր: 

Էլ չասեմ թե ՀԱԿ-ը ինչ չի արել, որ պետք ա աներ, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը արել ա էն, ինչը որ չպիտի աներ - ԶՈՌՈՎ, ՀԱՄՈԶԵԼՈՎ. ՂԱՐԱԲԱՂԻ ԿՈՒՏԸ ՏԱԼՈՎ քնացրել ա համաժողովրդական շարժումը, վերածվել ա կուսակցության ու հույսը դնելով մի քանի ռոմանտիկների վրա գնում ա իրա ԱԺ 14%-ի հետևից: Անշառ, հանգիստ, անվտանգ - հետաքիքիր օգուտների ակնկալիքով մոտ ապագայում: Ինչքան քո նմանները շատ մնան ՀԱԿ-ին հավատարիմ, էնքան ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի հանգիստ կսպասի ԱԺ ընտրություններին: ԻՆչքան շատ մարդ թքած ունենա ՀԱԿ վրա, էնքան ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի շատ ուղեղը կաշխատացնի ու կմտածի ինչ անել: Հնարավոր է նաև որ նոր քաղաքական ուժ ծնվի: Էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ը սաղիս պահում ա դաշնակների նի ռիբօ նի մյասօ վիճակում:

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Վիշապ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես ? 
> Բա որ միտինգի ես գնում ինչի՞ ես անհամբեր սպասում, երբ ա պապին խոսալու, ու մնացածի խոսալուց էլ որպես կանոն զահլեդ գնում ա: Իմն էլ հետը: 
> 
> 
> Նույնքան անկեղծ ժողովրդի հետ խոսացել ա նաև Սերժը իրա զոռով միտնգի ժամանակ: Նոր տարվա ելույթն էլ բավականին անկեղծ էր: Դու էսքան ժամանակ Սերժի բերանից մի հատ վատ բան լսած կա՞ս: Մարդը ասում ա որ հարուստ ու ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք կառուցելու… Բայց երբ բանը հասնում անելուն, ասում ա, ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քիչ էլ համբերեք, հեսա-հեսա: Հիմա կասե՞ս, ինչ հիմքեր կան հավատալու Լևոնին ու չհավատալու Սերժին: Լևոնն էլ ասում էր հեսա-հեսա, բայց չի արել չէ՞: Բացատրությունները թե ինչի չի արել, թե ինչ օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կային, թողնում ենք մի կողմ - գնահատում ենք արդյունքներով: Երկուսն էլ ասում են, ու չեն անում: Նույնքան օբյեկտիվ բացատրություններ էլ Սերժը կարա գտնի: Հենա վարչապետը ամեն օր շատ գրագետ բացատրում ա, թե ինչի չեն կարում մինչև վերջ պայքարեն օլիգոպոլիաների հետ: Ապեր, հարցը նրանում ա, որ քո բոլոր բացատրությունները նմանվում են ինքնախաբեության: Մենք ՀԱԿ-ին արդարացնում ենք մի պատճառով, ուրիշ տարբերակ չունենք էս պահին: 
> Հիմա դու էլի ինձ կասես, որ ավելի խորը ու լուրջ նայենք էս ամեն ինչին: Ռամը կքարոզի Ռուսաստան, ՆԱՏՈ, Ղարաբաղ բլա բլա բլա: Դրանք բոլորը հուսահատ ինքնախաբեության բացատրություններ են: Իսկ ժողովուրդը, լայն զանգվածները, նրանք ովքեր պիտի կանգնեն որևէ ուժի հետևում որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվի, սպասում ա կոնկրետ առաջարկի - ի՞նչ ա ինքը ստանալու: Մի անգամ իշխանափոխությամբ համոզեցինք, եկրորդ անգամ նույն բանով էլ չես խաբի: Ու հավատա, հաջորդ ԱԺ կամ նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը լինելու ա մոտավորապես այնպես ինչպես ինչպես Նիկոլի ընտրություններին էր: 
> 
> Էլ չասեմ թե ՀԱԿ-ը ինչ չի արել, որ պետք ա աներ, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը արել ա էն, ինչը որ չպիտի աներ - ԶՈՌՈՎ, ՀԱՄՈԶԵԼՈՎ. ՂԱՐԱԲԱՂԻ ԿՈՒՏԸ ՏԱԼՈՎ քնացրել ա համաժողովրդական շարժումը, վերածվել ա կուսակցության ու հույսը դնելով մի քանի ռոմանտիկների վրա գնում ա իրա ԱԺ 14%-ի հետևից: Անշառ, հանգիստ, անվտանգ - հետաքիքիր օգուտների ակնկալիքով մոտ ապագայում: Ինչքան քո նմանները շատ մնան ՀԱԿ-ին հավատարիմ, էնքան ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի հանգիստ կսպասի ԱԺ ընտրություններին: ԻՆչքան շատ մարդ թքած ունենա ՀԱԿ վրա, էնքան ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի շատ ուղեղը կաշխատացնի ու կմտածի ինչ անել: Հնարավոր է նաև որ նոր քաղաքական ուժ ծնվի: Էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ը սաղիս պահում ա դաշնակների նի ռիբօ նի մյասօ վիճակում:


Էտ 14%-ը արդեն երազումս եմ տեսնում :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ապեր մի հատ հարց տամ էլի: Դու իսկակամուց չես ջոկում ինչով կարա վնասի հիմա իշխանափոխության ակտիվ  գործընթացը Ղարաբաղյան բանակցային գործընթացին?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չկա տենց ձև ապեր ու Լևոնի մտքին էլ հաստատ կար ու կա: Բայց տենց ձև չկա: Չեն թողի...Սծյոպին թողում են Պետոի մոտ որ լրիվ անիմաստա գնալը...Ավելի լավա չգնա:
> Ա1+ հարցազարույց է վերցրել Լևոնից: Լևոնը հանդիպումներ է կազմակերպել բազմաթիվ անգամ ու ցանկացած մարդ կարա ինչ հարց ուզենար տար: Հիմա օբյեկտիվութոյւնը տեղի ունի քննարկումնների մեջ վաբշե? Թե կարևորը քֆուր ՀԱԿ-ին? Քֆուր -շնորհակալություն, քֆուր-շնորհակալություն: 
> Ապեր տես այս թեմայում դաժե քննարկում չկա այն մարդկանց մեջ ովքեր գտնում են, որ պետք է  լինի այդ նոր ընդիմությունը: Ստեղից գիտես ինչ ա բխում?


էն էլ ոնց կար: Նախագահականի ժամանակ ինչքան ուզեր, էնքան էլ կար, ոնց որ սաղի համար: Բայց պապին իրա ստատուսից դա ցածր համարեց: Դե մենք դա ըստ արժանվույն գնահատեցինք, քանի որ ոգևորված էինք: Ասեցինք, հա, գրողի ծոցը հեռուստատեսությունը, քանի որ սաղս հրապարակում ենք: Աշխատեց: Բայց էլ չի աշխատելու… 

Ապեր, ինչի սպուտնիկովի կանալ չեն բացում հիմա, կարաս ասե՞ս: Լոսում, խոսքի: Կես միլիոն փող չե՞ն կարում դզեն: չեն բացում, քանի որ բան չունեն ասելու: Առաջարկելու բան չունեն: Չկա, նիխտ: Մի տարի էլ մի քիչ ակտիվ պահեցինք քաղբանտարկյալ ազատելով, ու վերջ: Լևոնի ասելքին էլ հազի երկու ամիսը մեկ միտինգներին հերքացնում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էտ 14%-ը արդեն երազումս եմ տեսնում
> 
> Ապեր մի հատ հարց տամ էլի: Դու իսկակամուց չես ջոկում ինչով կարա վնասի հիմա իշխանափոխության ակտիվ  գործընթացը Ղարաբաղյան բանակցային գործընթացին?


Թուրքերի ուզածին բեսամթ կվնասի իհարկե։ Մենք հող ենք տալիս, իրենք վերցնում են։ Թե՞ բակինսկի չայ խմելով ենք ժողովդրավարական զարգացող երկիր դառնալու։ Թե՞ մարդամեկը կուտ ա տվել, որ հողեր տվինք, պատերազմ չի լինի, իսկ եթե չտանք՝ կլինի, ու դեռ մենք էլ կպարտվենք։ Հա՞, էս ա՞ էս քաքլանության ողջ շուխուրը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էտ 14%-ը արդեն երազումս եմ տեսնում
> 
> Ապեր մի հատ հարց տամ էլի: Դու իսկակամուց չես ջոկում ինչով կարա վնասի հիմա իշխանափոխության ակտիվ  գործընթացը Ղարաբաղյան բանակցային գործընթացին?


Արի հարցը սենց դնենք - Իսկ ի՞նչ օգուտ ա տալիս Ղարաբաղյան բանակցային գործընթացին իշխանափոխության պասիվ գործընթացը…

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ապեր, ինչի սպուտնիկովի կանալ չեն բացում հիմա, կարաս ասե՞ս: Լոսում, խոսքի: Կես միլիոն փող չե՞ն կարում դզեն: չեն բացում, քանի որ բան չունեն ասելու: Առաջարկելու բան չունեն: Չկա, նիխտ: Մի տարի էլ մի քիչ ակտիվ պահեցինք քաղբանտարկյալ ազատելով, ու վերջ: Լևոնի ասելքին էլ հազի երկու ամիսը մեկ միտինգներին հերքացնում ա:


Թանկ ա հոպար, կարող ա դրանով էլ մոտ ապագայում իշխանության չհասնեն, մուֆթա ծախսվելու են։ Բա իրենց քյա՞րը։

----------


## Chuk

> Ներուժը եթե համարում ենք, որ չկա, ապա թեման փակում ենք ու ազգովի հաստ փեդ ենք վերցնում, ու կոճկվում ենք վրեն։ Մնացած պայքարի մասին բարբաջանքները անիմաստ են։ Էս՝ առաջին։
> Հիմա բուն ժողովդրի մասին։ Դիցուք դու ժողովդրին առաջարկում ես բրինձ ուտել, որպես ժողովդրի փրկության պանացեա։ Ժողովդրի մի մասը ոգևորվում է, սկսում է բրնձի հայթայթման գործողություններ ծավալել, իսկ մեծ մասի տանձին չի։ Երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ դու ճիշտ ես, որ ժողովդրին իրոք բրինձ է պետք ու էդ ժողովուրդը դեբիլ ա չի հասկանում, կամ՝ ճիշտ հակառակը։ Հետևությունները թողնում եմ քեզ։ Հազար անգամ ասել եմ, էս ժողովդրին բանջարի տեղ մի դրեք, ամոթա։


Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ ակումբում որոնում կազմակերպելու դեպքում կգտնեմ քո գրառումներ, որտեղ գրած կլինես «Ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի ա իր իշխանությանը»:
Ժողովրդին բանջարի տեղ չենք դնում, բայց միաժամանակ աչքներս չեմ փակում ու տեսնում իր մեղքի բաժինը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ներուժ չկային, ապա այս պահին ոչ իշխանափոխության ներուժ կա, ոչ ղարաբաղյան խնդրի զարգացումների դեմն առնելու ներուժ կա, ոչ էլ նոր իշխանություն ձևավորելու ներուժ: Այս դեպքում կա երկու տարբերակ:
Ուժեղ մարդիկ ամեն ինչ անում են եղածը պահպանելու ու ներուժը մեծացնելու համար, որպեսզի մի օր որոշակի հանգամանքների որոշակի կերպ դասավորվելու դեպքում կարողանան մնացածն անել:
Թույլ մարդիկ թսթսում ու տանը նստում են:

Դու չգիտեմ ոնց, ես ինձ ուժեղ մարդկանց շարքում եմ համարում:
Բայց չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք էնքան ուժեղ, որ չալարեմ ու Տրիբունի յերԳար գրառումը կարդամ  :Sad:

----------


## Rammer

> էն էլ ոնց կար: Նախագահականի ժամանակ ինչքան ուզեր, էնքան էլ կար, ոնց որ սաղի համար: Բայց պապին իրա ստատուսից դա ցածր համարեց: Դե մենք դա ըստ արժանվույն գնահատեցինք, քանի որ ոգևորված էինք: Ասեցինք, հա, գրողի ծոցը հեռուստատեսությունը, քանի որ սաղս հրապարակում ենք: Աշխատեց: Բայց էլ չի աշխատելու… 
> 
> Ապեր, ինչի սպուտնիկովի կանալ չեն բացում հիմա, կարաս ասե՞ս: Լոսում, խոսքի: Կես միլիոն փող չե՞ն կարում դզեն: չեն բացում, քանի որ բան չունեն ասելու: Առաջարկելու բան չունեն: Չկա, նիխտ: Մի տարի էլ մի քիչ ակտիվ պահեցինք քաղբանտարկյալ ազատելով, ու վերջ: Լևոնի ասելքին էլ հազի երկու ամիսը մեկ միտինգներին հերքացնում ա:


Ապեր իսկ դու վաբշե պատկերացնում ես դրա տեխնիկական իրագործումը? Ասենք կարաս մոտավոր ասես թե ինչ պետք ա անեն? Կարող մարդիկ չգիտեն քո հրաշք ճանապարհը: Իսկ  ընդհանարապես հյատնի ճանապարնրով միլլիոն տեղ չկա չթողելու էտ հեռարձակումը...

----------


## Rammer

> էն էլ ոնց կար: Նախագահականի ժամանակ ինչքան ուզեր, էնքան էլ կար, ոնց որ սաղի համար:


Ապեր էս գրածդ պղպջակա...Դաժե ՄԻՊ -ը ու եվրոպայի դիտորտներ են դա արձանագրել: իսկ ցանկացած մարդ առնվան պետք ա տելեվիզր չնայոր որ սենց բան ասեր:
Ընգեր նատուռի ասածներտ ոնց որ Հայոց աշխարհի ռեպլիկններից լինի: Ընդեղ են սենց բաներ գրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արի հարցը սենց դնենք - Իսկ ի՞նչ օգուտ ա տալիս Ղարաբաղյան բանակցային գործընթացին իշխանափոխության պասիվ գործընթացը…


Վախտին «Հայլուր»–ն էր ասում, որ պետականության հիմքերը պետք չի խարխլել, հիմա «Հայլուր»–ը չի ասում, ՀԱԿ–ն է ասում։ Ողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ Սերժը Լևոնից գողացավ քիրվայության սաղ պլանները, որոնք արևմուտքի առաջ խունջիկ–մունջիկ գալու միջոցներ էին, Լևոնը զրկվեց իր միջոցներից, հիմա էլ մահանան «չխանգարենք»–ն է, հակառակ դեպքում կամ պիտի հրաժարվի իր գաղափարներից, կամ էլ կեղտ բռնի Սերժի քիրվայություների մեջ։ Վերջինս լրիվ անշնորհակալ գործ է։ Ջահելներն էլ նենց ծանր–ծանր ոգևորվել են էն գիտակցությունից, թե յանի իրենք ինչ անձնազոհ են հանուն պետության շահերի, կարողանում են Բաղրամյանը օկուպացնել, բայց դե չեն անում, որ հանկարծ երկիրը չթուլանա։ Վիձիծե լի, հենց Երևանում իշխանափոխություն եղավ, սահմանապահ զորքը ցվրվելու է, գեներալներն էլ հանձնվելու են թշնամուն։ Արա դե ուրիշ ենք էլի։

----------


## Chuk

> Դու քո ասածին հավատում ես ? 
> Բա որ միտինգի ես գնում ինչի՞ ես անհամբեր սպասում, երբ ա պապին խոսալու, ու մնացածի խոսալուց էլ որպես կանոն զահլեդ գնում ա: Իմն էլ հետը:


Որտև, ձյաձս, ես ճիշտ ա անձով պայմանավորող չեմ ի տարբերություն շատերիդ, բայց նաև անձին գնահատել գիտեմ, ու իր համակողմանի վերլուծած ելույթները շատ եմ սիրում:




> Նույնքան անկեղծ ժողովրդի հետ խոսացել ա նաև Սերժը իրա զոռով միտնգի ժամանակ: Նոր տարվա ելույթն էլ բավականին անկեղծ էր: Դու էսքան ժամանակ Սերժի բերանից մի հատ վատ բան լսած կա՞ս: Մարդը ասում ա որ հարուստ ու ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք կառուցելու… Բայց երբ բանը հասնում անելուն, ասում ա, ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քիչ էլ համբերեք, հեսա-հեսա: Հիմա կասե՞ս, ինչ հիմքեր կան հավատալու Լևոնին ու չհավատալու Սերժին: Լևոնն էլ ասում էր հեսա-հեսա, բայց չի արել չէ՞: Բացատրությունները թե ինչի չի արել, թե ինչ օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կային, թողնում ենք մի կողմ - գնահատում ենք արդյունքներով: Երկուսն էլ ասում են, ու չեն անում: Նույնքան օբյեկտիվ բացատրություններ էլ Սերժը կարա գտնի: Հենա վարչապետը ամեն օր շատ գրագետ բացատրում ա, թե ինչի չեն կարում մինչև վերջ պայքարեն օլիգոպոլիաների հետ: Ապեր, հարցը նրանում ա, որ քո բոլոր բացատրությունները նմանվում են ինքնախաբեության: Մենք ՀԱԿ-ին արդարացնում ենք մի պատճառով, ուրիշ տարբերակ չունենք էս պահին:


Ձյաձա՜, ձյաձաաաաա՛....
Ապեր, մի խեղաթյուրի:
Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական ուժ պիտի խոստումներ տա, էդ ճիշտ ա, ու էդ առումով ունենք լիքը «բորտին մնացած» խոստումներ: Բայց արի հլը ձեռդ սրտիդ դիր ու անկեղծ ասա, երբևէ եղե՞լ ա, որ համակողմանի չվերլուծվի, որ սեփական բացերը, սեփական ուժի ճիշտ գնահատումը չներկայացվի: Հո տենց չի: Անկապ բաներ խոսալով չի ձյաձուշկի:



> Հիմա դու էլի ինձ կասես, որ ավելի խորը ու լուրջ նայենք էս ամեն ինչին: Ռամը կքարոզի Ռուսաստան, ՆԱՏՈ, Ղարաբաղ բլա բլա բլա: Դրանք բոլորը հուսահատ ինքնախաբեության բացատրություններ են: Իսկ ժողովուրդը, լայն զանգվածները, նրանք ովքեր պիտի կանգնեն որևէ ուժի հետևում որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվի, սպասում ա կոնկրետ առաջարկի - ի՞նչ ա ինքը ստանալու: Մի անգամ իշխանափոխությամբ համոզեցինք, եկրորդ անգամ նույն բանով էլ չես խաբի: Ու հավատա, հաջորդ ԱԺ կամ նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը լինելու ա մոտավորապես այնպես ինչպես ինչպես Նիկոլի ընտրություններին էր:


Ապեր, զարթնի, ժողովուրդը ոչ մի բանի էլ չի սպասում... ավելի ճիշտ սպասում ա, որ իրա տեղն ինչ-որ մեկը կանի:
Հազար անգամ եմ ասել, որ մեկի ակտիվությունը մյուսով պայմանավորված ա:
Հնարավոր չի, որ «ռեալ գործողության» դեպքում ոտի կանգնող ժողովուրդ լիներ ու «ռեալ գործողություն» չլիներ:
Մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի հասարակությունը: 
Հեքիաթ մի հորինի ու էդ հեքիաթում ապրի:




> Էլ չասեմ թե ՀԱԿ-ը ինչ չի արել, որ պետք ա աներ, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը արել ա էն, ինչը որ չպիտի աներ - ԶՈՌՈՎ, ՀԱՄՈԶԵԼՈՎ. ՂԱՐԱԲԱՂԻ ԿՈՒՏԸ ՏԱԼՈՎ քնացրել ա համաժողովրդական շարժումը, վերածվել ա կուսակցության ու հույսը դնելով մի քանի ռոմանտիկների վրա գնում ա իրա ԱԺ 14%-ի հետևից: Անշառ, հանգիստ, անվտանգ - հետաքիքիր օգուտների ակնկալիքով մոտ ապագայում: Ինչքան քո նմանները շատ մնան ՀԱԿ-ին հավատարիմ, էնքան ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի հանգիստ կսպասի ԱԺ ընտրություններին: ԻՆչքան շատ մարդ թքած ունենա ՀԱԿ վրա, էնքան ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի շատ ուղեղը կաշխատացնի ու կմտածի ինչ անել: Հնարավոր է նաև որ նոր քաղաքական ուժ ծնվի: Էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ը սաղիս պահում ա դաշնակների նի ռիբօ նի մյասօ վիճակում:


 Սուտ ես խոսում ձյաձիկո, ուղղակի սուտ ես խոսում:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես սեփական հուսահատությունը ուրիշի վզին մի փաթաթիր:
Մի բան փաստ ա. իմ գաղափարները ոնց եղել, տենց մնացել են, ես ինչը ոնց պատկերացնում էի, տենց էլ գնում ա: Դու սին հույսերով ապրել ու արագ հաղթանակ չտեսնելով ընկել դեպրեսիոն վիճակ, սկսել քաղաքական լացուկոծ, որն, ի դեպ, մեր ժողովրդին հատուկ ա: Բայց փառք Աստծու որ հասկացող ու վճռական մարդիկ շատ կան:

հ.գ. իմ ճանաչած ամենագաղափարական ու խելոք մարդիկ էսօր շարունակում են ՀԱԿ-ի շարքերում մնալ, հեղհեղուկները՝ հիասթափվել: Սա ցուցիչ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Արի հարցը սենց դնենք - Իսկ ի՞նչ օգուտ ա տալիս Ղարաբաղյան բանակցային գործընթացին իշխանափոխության պասիվ գործընթացը…


Վայ...Ապեր էլ նեռվերս չի հերիքում էդքան գրեմ: Անիմաստ հիմա ինձ եմ ուտում: Օրհյնալ լինի նոր ընդիիմությունը: Թող փղերը պահապան լինեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ ակումբում որոնում կազմակերպելու դեպքում կգտնեմ քո գրառումներ, որտեղ գրած կլինես «Ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի ա իր իշխանությանը»:
> …


Չուկ հիմա ավելացնում եմ՝ «նաև ընդդիմությանը», սենց լավ ա՞։

----------


## Rammer

Սխալ գրառում.

----------


## Chuk

> էն էլ ոնց կար: Նախագահականի ժամանակ ինչքան ուզեր, էնքան էլ կար, ոնց որ սաղի համար: Բայց պապին իրա ստատուսից դա ցածր համարեց: Դե մենք դա ըստ արժանվույն գնահատեցինք, քանի որ ոգևորված էինք: Ասեցինք, հա, գրողի ծոցը հեռուստատեսությունը, քանի որ սաղս հրապարակում ենք: Աշխատեց: Բայց էլ չի աշխատելու… 
> 
> Ապեր, ինչի սպուտնիկովի կանալ չեն բացում հիմա, կարաս ասե՞ս: Լոսում, խոսքի: Կես միլիոն փող չե՞ն կարում դզեն: չեն բացում, քանի որ բան չունեն ասելու: Առաջարկելու բան չունեն: Չկա, նիխտ: Մի տարի էլ մի քիչ ակտիվ պահեցինք քաղբանտարկյալ ազատելով, ու վերջ: Լևոնի ասելքին էլ հազի երկու ամիսը մեկ միտինգներին հերքացնում ա:


Ձյաձուշկի, էլի սպուտիկի հեքիաթը... ապերո, մի քան էջ հետ գնա, կարդա, հո տենց չի լինի, լրիվ սերժանտական կայֆեր են արդեն, հիմնավորված ներկայացնում ես, մարդը անտեսում ա, իբր չի տեսնում, երկու էջ հետո նույնը կրկնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ հիմա ավելացնում եմ՝ «նաև ընդդիմությանը», սենց լավ ա՞։


Չէ, ապեր, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Մեր ժողովուրդն էս ընդդիմությանն արժանի չի  :Smile: 
Ձյաձ, լուրջ եմ ասում, լրիվ օդ եք կրակում: Ասելիք չկա: Բողոք կա ու ֆսյո: Բայց բողոքն էլ հստակ հիմնավորված չի:

----------


## Ուրվական

Եթե իրական, սեփական շահեր չհետապնդող ընդդիմություն կա, ապա դրա տարանջատումը ժողովրդից ծիծաղելի է: Հենց ժողովրդից պետք է ելնի ընդդիմությունը, հետևաբար "ժողովուրդը արժանի չէ իր ընդդիմությանը" արտահայտությունն ինքնին սխալ է: Համենայնդեպս, հուսով եմ, որ սխալ է:

----------

Askalaf (31.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե իրական, սեփական շահեր չհետապնդող ընդդիմություն կա, ապա դրա տարանջատումը ժողովրդից ծիծաղելի է: Հենց ժողովրդից պետք է ելնի ընդդիմությունը, հետևաբար "ժողովուրդը արժանի չէ իր ընդդիմությանը" արտահայտությունն ինքնին սխալ է: Համենայնդեպս, հուսով եմ, որ սխալ է:


Իրական, սեփական շահեր չհետապնդող ընդդիմությունը գլոբալ առումով կեղծ կատեգորիա ա:
Իսկ նորմալ ընդդիմությունը կարող ա լինի ժողովրդի շահերը ներկայացնող, բայց չհասկացված: Ինչպես հիմա ա:
Ու իմ ասածը լրիվ այլ իմաստ ուներ, հենց դա, որ մենք ունենք լուրջ գործոն, լուրջ ընդդիմություն, որից հրաժարվել փորձելը ու որին չհասկանալը գլոբալ առումով էշություն ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, ապեր, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Մեր ժողովուրդն էս ընդդիմությանն արժանի չի 
> Ձյաձ, լուրջ եմ ասում, լրիվ օդ եք կրակում: Ասելիք չկա: Բողոք կա ու ֆսյո: Բայց բողոքն էլ հստակ հիմնավորված չի:


Օ՜յ, օ՜յ… գնանք մոմ վառենք… այ կտեսնեք, կանցնեն տարիներ, ու Օպերայի հրապարակում հուշարձան կտեղադրվի սույն չհասկացված ընդդիմության հիշատակին։ Ի՜նչ ունենք ու չենք գնահատում, ով ապերա՜խտ ժողովուրդ։ Չուկ թեման ինքը հարցում է, ոչ թե պնդում։ Իսկ դու չափազանց ծայրահեղական ես տրամադրված ու ատամներով պաշտպանում ես ՀԱԿ–ին։ Արտահայտվել են ընդհամենը կարծիքներ քիչ մը մտորելու համար։ Թեթև տար։

----------


## Chuk

> Օ՜յ, օ՜յ… գնանք մոմ վառենք… այ կտեսնեք, կանցնեն տարիներ, ու Օպերայի հրապարակում հուշարձան կտեղադրվի սույն չհասկացված ընդդիմության հիշատակին։ Ի՜նչ ունենք ու չենք գնահատում, ով ապերա՜խտ ժողովուրդ։ Չուկ թեման ինքը հարցում է, ոչ թե պնդում։ Իսկ դու չափազանց ծայրահեղական ես տրամադրված ու ատամներով պաշտպանում ես ՀԱԿ–ին։ Արտահայտվել են ընդհամենը կարծիքներ քիչ մը մտորելու համար։ Թեթև տար։


Ես թեթև եմ տանում, էնքան թեթև, որ ուզում եմ հասկացրած լինեմ, որ օդ եք կրակում  :Smile: 
Թեման ինքը զուտ հարցում չի, ինքը բացվել ա ուղորդիչ նշանակությամբ, իրա առաջին գրառումները որոշակի ուղղվածություն, պատկեր են ստեղծել ու դա հրաշալի հասկանում ենք թե դու, թե ես: Սկսած հարցման թերի լինելուց ու անհրաժեշտ բոլոր կետերի չլինելուց, վերջացրած բացատայտ ուղղորդվածությունից:

Ես նորմալ պայմաններում երբևէ չէի քվեարկի այն տարբերակի օգտին, որին քվեարկել եմ, քանզի հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը չի անում այն ամենը, ինչ կարող էր անել, ու այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատել է պետք:

Հիմա գանք արձան կանգնեցնելուն:
Գրազ եմ գալիս, հետդ: Չէ, արձան չեն կանգնեցնի: Բայց 10-15 տարի  հետո գլխիդ ես տալու ու ասես. «արա՜, ո՞նց չէի ջոգում»: Մի յաշիկ պիվայի վրա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իրական, սեփական շահեր չհետապնդող ընդդիմությունը գլոբալ առումով կեղծ կատեգորիա ա:
> Իսկ նորմալ ընդդիմությունը կարող ա լինի ժողովրդի շահերը ներկայացնող, բայց չհասկացված: Ինչպես հիմա ա:
> Ու իմ ասածը լրիվ այլ իմաստ ուներ, հենց դա, որ մենք ունենք լուրջ գործոն, լուրջ ընդդիմություն, որից հրաժարվել փորձելը ու որին չհասկանալը գլոբալ առումով էշություն ա:


Գլոբալ առումով հիմա ամենաքիչը ընդդիմության սեփական շահերի մասին ա պետք մտածել: Ամեն դեպքում, ես հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ մարդիկ լինեն, որ էս երկրի համար լավն ուզեն, ոչ թե իրենց համար: Ու այդ մարդիկ հաստատ արժանի են մեր ժողովրդին: Ով չհասկացված է, ուրեմն իրեն սխալ ձևով է մատուցում: Իսկ ընդդիմությունից հրաժարվելու հետ կապված, իհարկե համաձայն եմ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը մտածում ա երկրի մասին, նպատակը պետք ա լինի անօրինական իշխանությունների հեռացումը: Իսկ եթե նպատակը նույնն է, ինչ այժմյան ընդդիմությանը, իհարկե անիմաստ է նոր ընդդիմության մասին խոսելը:

----------

Askalaf (31.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Հիմա գանք արձան կանգնեցնելուն:
> Գրազ եմ գալիս, հետդ: Չէ, արձան չեն կանգնեցնի: Բայց 10-15 տարի  հետո գլխիդ ես տալու ու ասես. «արա՜, ո՞նց չէի ջոգում»: Մի յաշիկ պիվայի վրա:


Ապեր, ընենց թիվ ասա, որ սաղ մնալուս հավանականությունը մեծ լինի, ինձ թվում է 3-5 տարին բավարար է գլխիս տալու համար։ Ջայնամն ըլնի արձանը։ Պիվան մտավ ուժի մեջ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ընենց թիվ ասա, որ սաղ մնալուս հավանականությունը մեծ լինի, ինձ թվում է 3-5 տարին բավարար է գլխիս տալու համար։ Ջայնամն ըլնի արձանը։ Պիվան մտավ ուժի մեջ։


3-5 տարի հետո կարող ա դեռ գլխիդ չտաս, ապեր, չկպավ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Այս դեպքում կա երկու տարբերակ:
> Ուժեղ մարդիկ ամեն ինչ անում են եղածը պահպանելու ու ներուժը մեծացնելու համար, որպեսզի մի օր որոշակի հանգամանքների որոշակի կերպ դասավորվելու դեպքում կարողանան մնացածն անել:
> Թույլ մարդիկ թսթսում ու տանը նստում են:
> 
> Դու չգիտեմ ոնց, ես ինձ ուժեղ մարդկանց շարքում եմ համարում:
> Բայց չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք էնքան ուժեղ, որ չալարեմ ու Տրիբունի յերԳար գրառումը կարդամ


Չուկ, դու ինքտ հասար մի կարևոր եզրի:
ուրեմն, ուժեղ մարդիկ կան և նարկոբիզնեսի բոլոր օղակներում, և մաֆիայում, և գողականույան մեջ…
եթե դու համարում ես, որ նրանց մտնելով այնտեղ որպեսի իրանց "ֆորման" պահեն, ոնց որ ֆիտնեսում ու հետո մտածում  երբ քեֆները տա դուրս գան, ապա սխալ ես:
դու արդեն պարզ է, որ ընկել ես կլանի մեջ: Լևոն - ջհանգիրյան - գռզո - արարատ զուրաբյան - վանո – ջենելարիսինուս՝ մանվել և այլն… ու քո ուժեղությունը արդեն ծախսում ես հակաժողովրդական ուժի կողմից:
Այդ ուժը արդեն ակընհայտ է, որ հակաժողովրդական էր ու է:

Հ.Գ. ես օրինակ սին երազներ ունեի, որ նրանք ժողովրդական էին, ու փոխանակ նստեի նորմալ անալիզ անեի ժամանակին, ուղեղս անջատել ու գտմվում էի զգացմունքային թմբիրում: կարծում եմ իմ նման էին նաև այստեղ արդեն նորովի խոսք ասող շատերը: սա նորմալ է, քանի որ ոչ մեկս էլ մասնագետ քաղաքականագետ չենք:

----------

Բիձա (10.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու ինքտ հասար մի կարևոր եզրի:
> ուրեմն, ուժեղ մարդիկ կան և նարկոբիզնեսի բոլոր օղակներում, և մաֆիայում, և գողականույան մեջ…
> եթե դու համարում ես, որ նրանց մտնելով այնտեղ որպեսի իրանց "ֆորման" պահեն, ոնց որ ֆիտնեսում ու հետո մտածում  երբ քեֆները տա դուրս գան, ապա սխալ ես:
> դու արդեն պարզ է, որ ընկել ես կլանի մեջ: Լևոն - ջհանգիրյան - գռզո - արարատ զուրաբյան - վանո – ջենելարիսինուս՝ մանվել և այլն… ու քո ուժեղությունը արդեն ծախսում ես հակաժողովրդական ուժի կողմից:
> Այդ ուժը արդեն ակընհայտ է, որ հակաժողովրդական էր ու է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ես օրինակ սին երազներ ունեի, որ նրանք ժողովրդական էին, ու փոխանակ նստեի նորմալ անալիզ անեի ժամանակին, ուղեղս անջատել ու գտմվում էի զգացմունքային թմբիրում: կարծում եմ իմ նման էին նաև այստեղ արդեն նորովի խոսք ասող շատերը: սա նորմալ է, քանի որ ոչ մեկս էլ մասնագետ քաղաքականագետ չենք:


Դիվի ջան, ես մեղք չունեմ, որ դու «ուժեղ» տերմինի սխալ ընկալում ունես:
Իսկ էն, ինչը քո համար «ակնհայտ» ա, իմ համար ակնհայտ ա դարձնում քո էս հարցերում ոչ կոմպետենտությունը  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի ջան, ես մեղք չունեմ, որ դու «ուժեղ» տերմինի սխալ ընկալում ունես:
> Իսկ էն, ինչը քո համար «ակնհայտ» ա, իմ համար ակնհայտ ա դարձնում քո էս հարցերում ոչ կոմպետենտությունը


հաճախ  գտնվելով շարժվող ինչ որ բանի մեջ, մարդ կարծում  որ ինքը լիարժեք գիտի, թե ինչու և ուր է շարժվում Երկիրը ու Տիրեզերքը…
շարժումը գլուխը պտտացնում է, առաջացնում իլուզիոն պատկերներ, մանավանդ ուժի ու հզորության մասին: …մանավանդ սկսնակներին մոտ:
 :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (31.01.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Չուկ, հատուկ քեզ համար լացուկոծային հոդվածներ, թարմ–թարմ՝
> 
> Հայկական «Բուրբոնները». ինչու՞ չստացվեց իշխանափոխությունը
> 
> Հայկական «Բուրբոնները». ինչու՞ չստացվեց իշխանափոխությունը-2
> Հեղինակի մտքերի գերակշռող մասի հետ ես ինքս համաձայն եմ։


կարդացի առաջի մասը, հիանալի վերլուծություն է: Ապրես որ գտել ու տեղադրել ես  :Smile: 
Տեղը չեմ բերում, թե ո՞վ է Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը, Անունը ծանոթ է, բայց իրան տեղը չեմ բերում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rammer

> կարդացի առաջի մասը, հիանալի վերլուծություն է: Ապրես որ գտել ու տեղադրել ես 
> Տեղը չեմ բերում, թե ո՞վ է Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը, Անունը ծանոթ է, բայց իրան տեղը չեմ բերում


Ասեմ տնտեսագետ է: Սամվել Բաբայանի անձական օգտագործման...Ջոկիր էլի? Մի քանի ակի խաղեր *էր* տալիս, բայց բոլորն էլ գիտեին որը ինքը մելկի գործակալա, ոնց որ ասենք Վահան Շիրխանյանը` անհաջող ԿԳԲ-ի կադր: Շատ հաճախ քննադատել է կառավարոթյան ծրագրեը, իր համար ընդիմադիրի կերպար ստեղծելու համար:
Հիմա Քոչարյանի վերադառանլու ֆոնի վրա ինքը և էլի իրա նման մի քանիսը ակտիվանալու են: Դիվ ջան դեռ գիտես ինչքան այսպիսի հիանալի վերլուծություններ կկգրվեն մոտակա ժամանակներս, ավելի համոզիչ, ավելի ազգայանական և հայրենասիրական...

----------

Sagittarius (31.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> կարդացի առաջի մասը, հիանալի վերլուծություն է: Ապրես որ գտել ու տեղադրել ես 
> Տեղը չեմ բերում, թե ո՞վ է Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը, Անունը ծանոթ է, բայց իրան տեղը չեմ բերում


Դիվ, շատ էլ խելոք տղա է, ուղղակի իր տեղը չի գտնում սրանց արանքում, մենք էլ շատ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում, որովհետև որովհետև հիմա ձև չկա լինի մեկը, որ Լևոն պապիից խելոք լինի։
Մոդերները թող ներեն ինձ, էդ տղան սա է՝

----------


## Rammer

> Դիվ, շատ էլ խելոք տղա է, ուղղակի իր տեղը չի գտնում սրանց արանքում, մենք էլ շատ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում, որովհետև որովհետև հիմա ձև չկա լինի մեկը, որ Լևոն պապիից խելոք լինի։
> Մոդերները թող ներեն ինձ, էդ տղան սա է՝


Ով ասեց տգետ ա?

Ապեր Ազատամտություն կարդա ընդեղ էլ ահագին խելացի տղերք կան իրա նման որ իրանց տեղը չեն գտում...շատ ափսոս են... :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ով ասեց տգետ ա?
> 
> Ապեր Ազատամտություն կարդա ընդեղ էլ ահագին խելացի տղերք կան իրա նման որ իրանց տեղը չեն գտում...շատ ափսոս են...


Rammer ես չասեցի գրագետ ա, ես ասեցի խելոք ա, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են :Tongue:  Ու թարկի դեմագոգիայով զբաղվելը քո «ազատամտությունով», երեկվա երեխեն չեմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ես չասեցի գրագետ ա, ես ասեցի խելոք ա, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են Ու թարկի դեմագոգիայով զբաղվելը քո «ազատամտությունով», երեկվա երեխեն չեմ:


Ճանաչում ես այդ  մարդուն?
Ազատամտությունը իմը չի Սեռժինն էր...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր էս գրածդ պղպջակա...Դաժե ՄԻՊ -ը ու եվրոպայի դիտորտներ են դա արձանագրել: իսկ ցանկացած մարդ առնվան պետք ա տելեվիզր չնայոր որ սենց բան ասեր:
> Ընգեր նատուռի ասածներտ ոնց որ Հայոց աշխարհի ռեպլիկններից լինի: Ընդեղ են սենց բաներ գրում:


Ամենաճիշտ թերթն ա, բա ինչ հզոր անուն ունի: Ու վաբշե, կեցցե միացյալ, հազոր, անկախ Հայաստանը: 

Դիտորդները արձանագրել են, որ իշխանության ուղղակի քարոզ ա արվել ու որ իշխանությանը հատկացված ժամանակը շատ ավելի շատ ա եղել, քան ընդդիմությանը հատկացվածը: Իսկ ընդդիմությունն էլ իր հերթին վատագույն ձևով ա օգտագործել նույնիսկ էտ քիչ ժամանակը, քանի որ առաջնորդի փոխարեն ամեն տեսակի երկրորդական դեմքեր էին քարոզն անում: 

Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ում չգիտեն թե որտեղ ու ոնց են սպուտնիկովի կանալ բացում, ինձ դիմելու փոխարեն թող դիմեն հարյուրավոր արաբական պոռնո կանալներին, որոնք շատ քիչ փողով բացում ու պոռնո են հեռարձակում դաժե Սաուդյան Արաբիայում: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը չի կարում ասենք էմիրաթներում մի հատ կանալ բացի ու իրա ուզածն ասի համայն հայությանը, հազիվ դվդ գրել են սովորել: Յանի՞մ էտ ինչի են անում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բռատ Տրիբունը գրել ա նոր ընդիմությունը պետք Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն դարձնի ԱՄՆ-ի ՀՆԱ-ից շատ: Ի դեպ սենց կետ կարծեմ բլդուխի ծրագրի մեջ էլ կար: Իսկ հետաքրքիրա ժողովդրի 5% գիտի թե ինչ է ընդհանարապես:


Իսկ բլդուխի ծրագրի մեջ կա՞ր որ Մասիսը պիտի Էվերեստից բարձր լինի, գոնե մեր սրտերում: Տենու՞մ ես ինչքան պակաս պռատ բաներ կա լրացնելու, հո մենակ ՀՆԱ-ով չի: 




> Ես հենց առաջինը Լևոնի մոտ կգնաի: Ոչ մի պատճառ ոչ մեկ չունի ասելու որ լավ առաջարկի կամ ճիշտ ծրագրային լուծում առաջարկելը կմերժվի ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից: Ընդահակառակը ցանկանացած մարդ կարող է գնալ շտաբ ու ներկայացնել իր առաջարկը:
> Հնարավորի չի որ ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը հասանելի չլինի կամ էլ չքննարկի, չուսումնասիրի ցանկացած լուրջ առաջարկ:


Ապեր, իսկ ինչի՞ Վիշապը չգնա ասենք Սերժի մոտ իրա առաջարկներով: Գիտես որ համ նախագահականում, համ ԱԺ-ում, համ Կառավարությունում կան բողոքների ու առաջարկությունների արկղեր, որտեղ ամեն քաղաքացի կարող է իր առաջարկությունները ներկայացնել իշխանություններին: Հնարավոր չի, որ նախագահականում չքննարկեն ու չուսումնասիերն լուրջ առաջարկները: Կարելի ա դաժե իրանց սայթումերում ուղղակիորեն հարցեր բարձրացնել, ու դրանք անպայման պատասխաններ կստանան: Վարչապետը դաժե բլոգ ունի: Ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի թազա բան չի անում, ու դա ներկայացնել որպես ձեռքբերում չի կարելի - լրիվ ստանդարտի մեջ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սուտ ես խոսում ձյաձիկո, ուղղակի սուտ ես խոսում:


Չուկ, դուրդ կգա, որ քո ամեն գրառումից հետո, առանց կոնկրետ բան նշելու, գրեմ որ դու սուտ ես խոսում: Էտ բավականին անտաշ մեղադրանք ա: 

Օրինակ



> Ապեր, զարթնի, ժողովուրդը ոչ մի բանի էլ չի սպասում... ավելի ճիշտ սպասում ա, որ իրա տեղն ինչ-որ մեկը կանի:


Սուտ էս խոսում Չուկ, ու համ սուտ ես խոսում, համ էլ չես կարմրում…



> Հնարավոր չի, որ «ռեալ գործողության» դեպքում ոտի կանգնող ժողովուրդ լիներ ու «ռեալ գործողություն» չլիներ:


Սուտ ես խոսում Չուկ: Հնարավոր չի, որ ռեալ գործողություն լիներ, ու ժողովուրդը ոտքի չկանգներ: 

Նորմա՞լ ա, ընկեր:

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Վիշապ (01.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> :
> Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական ուժ պիտի խոստումներ տա, էդ ճիշտ ա, ու էդ առումով ունենք լիքը «բորտին մնացած» խոստումներ: Բայց արի հլը ձեռդ սրտիդ դիր ու անկեղծ ասա, երբևէ եղե՞լ ա, որ համակողմանի չվերլուծվի, որ սեփական բացերը, սեփական ուժի ճիշտ գնահատումը չներկայացվի: Հո տենց չի: Անկապ բաներ խոսալով չի ձյաձուշկի:


Ապեր, դու բացերի համակողմանի վերլուծությունը ներկայացնում ես, որպես գերմարդկային ինչ-որ ճիգ ու գերագույն հաջողություն: Էլի եմ ասում, Սերժն էլ բավականին համակողմանի բացերը վերլուծում ա, վարչապետի մասին վաբշե խոսք չկա: Ասածս ինչ ա, սաղ նույն բանն են անում, բայց բացը փակելու մեթոդների մասին ոչ իշխանությունն ա բան ասում, ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը: Իշխանությունն ասում ա ես կփակեմ, բայց մինչև էտ Ղարաբաղի հարց պիտի լուծենք, ՀԱԿ-ն ասում, ես կփակեմ, բայց մինչև էտ, պիտի հանգիստ մնանք, որ Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծվի: Հիմա գտիր սկզբունքային մեկ տարբերություն այս երկու մոտեցումների մեջ:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, իսկ ինչի՞ Վիշապը չգնա ասենք Սերժի մոտ իրա առաջարկներով: Գիտես որ համ նախագահականում, համ ԱԺ-ում, համ Կառավարությունում կան բողոքների ու առաջարկությունների արկղեր, որտեղ ամեն քաղաքացի կարող է իր առաջարկությունները ներկայացնել իշխանություններին: Հնարավոր չի, որ նախագահականում չքննարկեն ու չուսումնասիերն լուրջ առաջարկները: Կարելի ա դաժե իրանց սայթումերում ուղղակիորեն հարցեր բարձրացնել, ու դրանք անպայման պատասխաններ կստանան: Վարչապետը դաժե բլոգ ունի: Ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի թազա բան չի անում, ու դա ներկայացնել որպես ձեռքբերում չի կարելի - լրիվ ստանդարտի մեջ ա:


Աաաաաաաաաաա ես մեռաաաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ապեր ճիշտ ես ասում թող Վիշապը կամ ով ուզի գնա Սեռժի մոտ ասի արի նոր ընդիմություն ստեղծենք, քաղաքական ակտիվություն բարձրացնենք որ իշխանափոխություն անենք: Ապեր իսկ ինչի դու չգնաս հետը ու չառաջարկես ընդիմության համար սպուտնիկովի ալիք բացի: Կարաք դաժե քաղաքացիական անհնազդութայն առաջարկ անեք, ու  թող Սեռժը իրա դեմ որպես բողոքի ակցիա աշխատանքի չգնա: Կամ տո հենց պրամոյ իրան առաջարկեք թող գրոհի նախագահականի վրա, կամ հացադուլ անի, ինքը իրա տան դեմը որպես իր դեմ բողոք:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աաաաաաաաաաա ես մեռաաաաաաա
> 
> Ապեր ճիշտ ես ասում թող Վիշապը կամ ով ուզի գնա Սեռժի մոտ ասի արի նոր ընդիմություն ստեղծենք, քաղաքական ակտիվություն բարձրացնենք որ իշխանափոխություն անենք: Ապեր իսկ ինչի դու չգնաս հետը ու չառաջարկես ընդիմության համար սպուտնիկովի ալիք բացի: Կարաք դաժե քաղաքացիական անհնազդութայն առաջարկ անեք, ու  թող Սեռժը իրա դեմ որպես բողոքի ակցիա աշխատանքի չգնա: Կամ տո հենց պրամոյ իրան առաջարկեք թող գրոհի նախագահականի վրա, կամ հացադուլ անի, ինքը իրա տան դեմը որպես բողոք իր դեմ բողոք:


Այ կամաց-կամաց հասկանում ես ասելիքս, Ռամ ջան: Վիշապը որ գնա նախագահական, պիտի առաջարկի որ ասենք "վերացվի օլիգարխիկ համակարգը, պայքար տարվի կոռուպցիայի դեմ, ապահովվի արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններ ... ": Վիշապը, կամ Տրիբունը չի գնում նախագահական, քանի որ գիտի, որ նախագահականում իրանից լավ գիտեն, որ օլիգարխիան ու կոռուպցիան վատ բաներ են, բայց չեն վերացնում, քանի որ ցանկություն չունեն վերացնելու: 

Նույն կերպ, եթե Վիշապը կամ Տրիբունը գնան ՀԱԿ, ապա պիտի առաջարկեն "ծավալել ակտիվ անհնազանդություն, գումարներ ներդնել ակտվ քարոզչության համար, վերականգնել խոստացված սահմանդրական կարգը, ու դա ոչ մի կերպ չկապել Ղարաբաղի կամ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ ... ": Վիշապը կամ Տրիբունը չի գնում ՀԱԿ, քանի որ գլխանց գիտի պատասխանները, որոնք արդեն տվել ա ՀԱԿ առաջնորդը իրա բոլոր ելույթներում - Ղարաբաղի հարցը պիտի կարգավորվի (ոնց, տոշնի չգիտենք), հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունենրը պիտի լուծվեն, ու հետո մտածենք ձեր սահմանդրական իրավունքները վերականգնելու մասին, ներող ըլեք ապե, համ էլ հիմա ռեսուրս չունենք: Իսկ հիմա, մեզանից խնդրել են սուս մնալ ու վստահել, ու գնալ միտինգից միտինգ քարոզ լսելու, այնպես ինչպես ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լսում ենք վարչապետին իրա արդարացումներով, կամ նախագահին իրա քույր ու եղբայր ենք բարբաջանքով: 

Փաստորեն, Վիշապն ու Տրիբունը ուր էլ որ գնան, իրանց գիգանտ ինտելեկտուալ առաջարկներով, արդյունքը միշտ լինելու ա նույնը - իշխանություններն անելու են իրենց տարեկան մեսիջները ԱԺ ամբիոնից կամ հեռուստաէկրանից, իսկ ՀԱԿ անեու իրա հայտարարությունները թերթերում, կամ միտինգից միտինգ: 

Վիշապը կամ Տրիբունը պահանջատեր են, այնպես ինչպես մնացած ժողովուրդը: Վիշապն ու Տրիբունը նպատակ, ցանկություն ու ունակություն չունեն ՀԱԿ-ի կամ իշխանության փոխարեն խնդիրների լուծման տարբերակներ առաջարկել, համ էլ ձեռի հետ ինքնաակտիվանալ, որ Չուկի ուզած ակտիվ ժողովուրդը դառնան: Իրանք ուզում են, որ իրեն քաղաքական ուժ հայտարարած ՀԱԿ-ը, կամ իշխանության գտնվող նախագահը, լուծեն իրեն հուզող խնդիրները, կամ մեկի անհաջողության դեպքում առաջարկեն այլընտրանքային լուծում, որի հետևից իրենք կգնան:

Ի միջի այլոց, իզուր ես սարկազմով վերաբերվում "Բուրբոնների հոդվածին": Ես սարկզմի փոխարեն, մտածելու ևս մեկ առիթ եմ տեսնում էտ հոդվածում: Հատկապես հետևյալ մասով.



> Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ձայն տվածներից ու քաղաքական ֆրուստրացիայի մեջ գտնվողներից ոմանք հիմա նշում են, որ եթե նա 2008-ի փետրվարի 26-ին վճռական լիներ, երբ Ազատության հրապարակին միացան Սերժ Սարգսյանին «պաշտպանելու» բերված (մեծամասամբ՝ զոռով) Հանրապետության հրապարակի իշխանական հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները, ապա իշխանափոխությունն անխուսափելի էր։ Չեմ կարող ասել, թե որքանով են հիմնավոր այդ պնդումները։ Պատմությունը «եթե»-ներ չի սիրում։ *Փաստն այն է, որ հիմա Բաղրամյան 26-ում նստած է «ֆուտբոլասեր» մեկ այլ  անձնավորություն, և հանրության լայն շրջանակների հեղափոխական փոփոխությունների պահանջն առայժմ չի կատարվում։ Հեղափոխական փոփոխություններն այդ վերաբերում էին (են) առավելապես ներքին կյանքին. փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի զարգացման հնարավորություն, խոշոր բիզնեսի տարանջատում իշխանությունից, կոմպրադորական կապիտալի լեգիտիմացում և հարկային համաներում, ժողովրդավարություն և ընտրական ազատություններ։*

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Վիշապ (01.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Նույն կերպ, եթե Վիշապը կամ Տրիբունը գնան ՀԱԿ, ապա պիտի առաջարկեն "ծավալել ակտիվ անհնազանդություն, գումարներ ներդնել ակտվ քարոզչության համար, վերականգնել խոստացված սահմանդրական կարգը, ու դա ոչ մի կերպ չկապել Ղարաբաղի կամ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ ... ": Վիշապը կամ Տրիբունը չի գնում ՀԱԿ, քանի որ գլխանց գիտի պատասխանները, որոնք արդեն տվել ա ՀԱԿ առաջնորդը իրա բոլոր ելույթներում - Ղարաբաղի հարցը պիտի կարգավորվի (ոնց, տոշնի չգիտենք), հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունենրը պիտի լուծվեն, ու հետո մտածենք ձեր սահմանդրական իրավունքները վերականգնելու մասին, ներող ըլեք ապե, համ էլ հիմա ռեսուրս չունենք:


Քանի անգամ ես գնացել , չէ, քանի անգամ ես որևէ ՀԱԿ լիդերի ինչ-որ բան առաջարկել ընդհանարապես?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի անգամ ես գնացել , չէ, քանի անգամ ես որևէ ՀԱԿ լիդերի ինչ-որ բան առաջարկել ընդհանարապես?


Մի անգամ: Ու ինձ համոզել են, որ սահմանդրական պայքարը ամենալավ ձևն ա: Լուրջ մեծ մարդիկ են, չեմ կարա հակաճառեմ: Էլ չեմ ուզում գնամ: Ուզում եմ ավելի լավ տեղեր գնամ: Հավատա ախպորդ կյանքի փորձին, էնքան լավ տեղ կա գնալու էս աշխարհում, իմ արև: 

Հիմա հարցրա, բա քանի անգամ ես նամակ գրել ու թողել նախագահականի առաջարկությունների ու բողոքների արկղում: Ոչ մի անգամ: Քանի որ մեկա օգոււտ չի լինելու ապեր: Այ տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում: 

Մի հատ ախպերական առաջարկ անեմ, փոխանցի ՀԱԿ-ին էլի, պռոստը հիմա Երևանում չեմ, չեմ կարա ինքնուրույն անեմ: Ասա, թող Սմբատ Այվազյանից ու Ջհանգիրյան Գագոյից մի քիչ փող վերցնեն ու Էմիրաթներում սպուտնիկովի կանալ բացեն: Ոչ չհերքի, թող մի քիչ էլ Գռզոն ավելացնի:

----------

Askalaf (01.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քանի անգամ ես գնացել , չէ, քանի անգամ ես որևէ ՀԱԿ լիդերի ինչ-որ բան առաջարկել ընդհանարապես?


Ժողովրդավարության կայացման ճանապարհին ինչպիսի՜ հնարավորությունից ենք չէ՞ զրկել մեզ։ Rammer, ուզում ես ասել, որ ՀԱԿ–ի լիդերությունում գաղափարների վակուում կար, որը լրացնել էր պետք ասենք իմ նման բանվոր–գյուղացու հանճարեղ մտքի առկայծումներով, հա՞։ Թե ասում ես, բողոք ունե՞ք՝ գնացեք բողոքեք։ Էդ քաղաքական ուժը չլինի՞ խուլ է, կույր է, անգաղափար է, ժողովդրի պահանջներից բեխաբար է… Բա ինչի՞ հաշվին էր ուզում իշխանափոխություն անել, չլինի՞ 10 տարի Լևոնի մոտ քաղաքացիներ են մտել իրենց առաջարկներով, որոնց հիման վրա էլ Լևոնը վճռեց 2007–ին ակտիվանալ։ Թե՞ մենք էլ երեկվա Սովետից թարմ–թարմ դուրս եկած մանկահասակ երկրի հարիֆ մասսան ենք, տենց ժողովդրավարական կտերին պիտի խաբվենք ու հիանանք Լևոնի ժողովդրին լսելու (սակայն տանձի տեղ չդնելու իհարկե) դեմոկրատական ցանկություններով։ Ապեր, գիտե՞ս որ ժամանակներում էին ժողովդրի ձայնը լսում։ Կայսերական։ Էն որ ոչ թերթ կար, ոչ ինֆորմացիա կար, մարդիկ իրարից մղոններով հեռու էին ապրում ու սուրհանդակների միջոցով էին տեղեկությունները փոխանցում կայսրին։ Կամ էլ կայսրը պատերազմից վերադառնալիս հրամայում էր, որ կառքի կողքով մեկը վազի ու ընթացքում գոռա, թե կայսրը ինչ ղալաթներ է արել, մի երկու րոպե, ոչ ավելին, ոչ կայսրին չզզվեցնի։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը մտավոր մաստուրբացիաների մեջ էյֆորիա էր ապրում, տեսե՜ք մարդիկ, կայսրը մեզ լսել է ուզում։ Հիմա առանց տնից դուրս գալու էլ կարելի է զգալ ինչ վիճակ է, մթնոլորտում կախված է ինֆորմացիան։ 
Rammer, դու խայտառակ դեմագոգիայի զոհ ես դարձել, եթե ես 10–15 տարի հետո սաղ չլինեմ, ապա հիշիր, որ դու Չուկի հաշվին մի յաշիկ պիվա ես խմելու։

----------


## Chuk

Արդեն զզվելի ա կարուսել դառած լացուկոծն ու իբր սարկազմը, իրականում սարկազմի քողի տակ պախկված սեփական թուլությունը  :Smile: 
Տրիբուն ձյա, ինչքան սուտ բան ասեմ, բարձրաձայնելու եմ, ուզում ա կոշտ համարես, ուզում ա չէ: Դրա դեմն առնելու լավ ձև կա, ճշտված բաներ գրի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արդեն զզվելի ա կարուսել դառած լացուկոծն ու իբր սարկազմը, իրականում սարկազմի քողի տակ *պախկված սեփական թուլությունը* 
> Տրիբուն ձյա, ինչքան սուտ բան ասեմ, բարձրաձայնելու եմ, ուզում ա կոշտ համարես, ուզում ա չէ: Դրա դեմն առնելու լավ ձև կա, ճշտված բաներ գրի:


Էդ ուզում ես ասել, որ դու բարոյապես ու կամոք ուժեղ, չընկճվող, պայքար–պայքար մինչև վերջոտ տղա ես, ի տարբերություն ոմանց (փաստորեն շատ շատերի), հա՞։ Չուկ ջան, կներես, որ սենց եմ խոսում, ուղղակի դու բավականին շատ ես անձնականին կպնում, դրանով իսկ խախտելով Ակումբի կանոնները։ Հիմա հերթական հիմար հարցը տամ՝ դու ինչու՞ չես գնում դատախազության առաջ, կամ «Նուբարաշեն» քկհ–ի դիմաց նստացույց, կամ չգիտեմ՝ հացադուլ անես հանուն Նիկոլի շահերի պաշտպանության։ Ես մի անգամ հարցրեցի թե կոնկրետ ինչումն է կայանում քո պայքարը, կամ չհանձնվելը, դու չպատասխանեցիր, ասելով՝ որ դա իմ գործը չի։ Բայց այս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ է, որովհետև կամ դու պիտի ասես թե չես բողոքում ի տարբերություն ոմանց, այսինքն նույնն է թե ասես՝ ձեններդ կտրեք, կամ պիտի ասես, որ անում ես այս և այն, ի տարբերություն ոմանց, և այս և այն կատարելը արդյունավետ է, և ահա ձեզ արդյունքի պայծառ օրինակներ… հապա, հապա՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորականոտ: Chuk, Վիշապ, Տրիբուն, Rummer, միքիչ գազը թողեք: Մանրից սկսում եք իրար կծել ու կծածի տրամագիծը գնալով մեծանում ա: Չգիտեմ էդ մթնոլորտի ծերը որտեղ ա, ով ա սկսել, ով ա շարունակել, բայց խնդրում եմ միքիչ հարգանքով արտահայտվեք միմյանց հանդեպ, մանավանդ, որ ես նաղդ գիտեմ, որ էդ հարգանքը կա: Սրանից հետո ցանկացած հեգնական/կպնողական գրառում ջնջելու եմ:*

----------

Chuk (01.02.2010), Kuk (01.02.2010), Rammer (01.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ ուզում ես ասել, որ դու բարոյապես ու կամոք ուժեղ, չընկճվող, պայքար–պայքար մինչև վերջոտ տղա ես, ի տարբերություն ոմանց (փաստորեն շատ շատերի), հա՞։ Չուկ ջան, կներես, որ սենց եմ խոսում, ուղղակի դու բավականին շատ ես անձնականին կպնում, դրանով իսկ խախտելով Ակումբի կանոնները։ Հիմա հերթական հիմար հարցը տամ՝ դու ինչու՞ չես գնում դատախազության առաջ, կամ «Նուբարաշեն» քկհ–ի դիմաց նստացույց, կամ չգիտեմ՝ հացադուլ անես հանուն Նիկոլի շահերի պաշտպանության։ Ես մի անգամ հարցրեցի թե կոնկրետ ինչումն է կայանում քո պայքարը, կամ չհանձնվելը, դու չպատասխանեցիր, ասելով՝ որ դա իմ գործը չի։ Բայց այս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ է, որովհետև կամ դու պիտի ասես թե չես բողոքում ի տարբերություն ոմանց, այսինքն նույնն է թե ասես՝ ձեններդ կտրեք, կամ պիտի ասես, որ անում ես այս և այն, ի տարբերություն ոմանց, և այս և այն կատարելը արդյունավետ է, և ահա ձեզ արդյունքի պայծառ օրինակներ… հապա, հապա՞


 Ես մասնակցել բազում ակցիաների, այդ թվում նաև դատարանի ու դատախազության դիմաց: Էն ինչ ես արել եմ, բավարար չի, քիչ ա: Ես ինձ ոչ մեկիցդ ավելի բարձր չեմ դասում, բայց նաև սեփական անգործությունս ուրիշի վզին չեմ բարդում: Արել եմ իմ կարեցած նվազագույնը գոնե: Եթե այդպես 100000 մարդ աներ, մենք կունենայինք լրիվ այլ վիճակ: Ես քեզ երբեք քո «Ինչու՞մ է կայանում քո պայքարը» հարցին չեմ պատասխան «դա իմ գործը չի»: Իմ բողոքի թիրախը ժողովրդի կողմն ուղելը հենց դրանով է պայմանավորված, որ մեծ զանգվածները չեն դառել այդ տրամաբանության ու պայքարի կրողը, եթե դառած լինեին, կունենայինք լրիվ այլ արդյունք:

Ավելին, ոչ մի սցենար չես կարող ներկայացնել, որը այդ փոքրաթիվով հաղթանակի կբերի: Դրա համար եմ հարցս անընդհատ կոնկրետացնում ու ասում. ի՞նչ պիտի աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել:
Պատասխան չկա:
Սպառիչ:
Իսկական պատասխան:
Ուղղակի չկա:
Որտև չի կարող լինել:
Որտև ժողովրդի պասիվության դեպքում հնարավոր ա ապահովել կրակի չմարելը (թեկուզ թուլանալու գնով), բայց երբեք ոչ թեժանալը:
Ու անընդհատ նույն գիտակցությունն եմ ուզում հասցնեմ:


Հարցերս կրկնում եմ.
Ցույց տուր նոր ընդդիմության ձևավորման տեսլականը:
Ցույց տուր ներուժը:
Հիմնավորիր ինչ պիտի աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել:

----------

Rammer (01.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

[QUOTE=Chuk;1927617]
Չուկ, տես դու տալիս ես մի շատ պարզ հարց՝
* ի՞նչ պիտի աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել:*
Սակայն որը ենթադրում է քաղաքագիտական պատասխան նվազագույնը հոդվածի տեսքով, և միևնույն ժամանակ համարում ես, որ այս թեմայի շրջանակներում քո հարցին գոնե մասսամբ պատասխան չի տրվել՝



> Պատասխան չկա:
> Սպառիչ:
> Իսկական պատասխան:
> Ուղղակի չկա:


Եվ վերջում էլ պարզապես վերդիկտ ես տալիս՝



> Որտև չի կարող լինել:


Եվ ամենակաևորը, հանգուցալուծման քո թեզիսը սա է՝



> …Եթե այդպես 100000 մարդ աներ, մենք կունենայինք լրիվ այլ վիճակ: … 
> Որտև ժողովրդի պասիվության դեպքում հնարավոր ա ապահովել կրակի չմարելը (թեկուզ թուլանալու գնով), բայց երբեք ոչ թեժանալը:


Այսինքն այն, որ ժողովուրդը պասիվացավ, դրա համար մեղավոր է ժողովուրդը։ Հիմնական սխալը հենց այստեղ է, որին չեմ ուզում որևէ բնութագիր տալ, ոչ էլ անձնական հարթություն տեղափոխվել։ Բայց սույն մտքով դու՝
1. նախ ջրում ես մինչև մարտի մեկը ժողովդրի ակտիվությունը, համարելով որ դա քիչ էր,
2. պնդում ես, որ բոլոր շարժառիթները կային ժողովդրի ակտիվ մնալու համար, ասենք Կոնգրեսը կոչ էր արել ակտիվ մնալ, բայց ժողովուրդը հոգնած ցրվեց տներով,
3. պնդում ես, որ ժողովրդին ցույց է տրվել ճանապարհ, իսկ ժողովուրդը չի գնացել այդ ճանապարհով։
Պատասխանեմ հարցիդ թերևս շատ կարճ, ու թերևս կկրկնեմ բաներ, որոնք ասել եմ, բայց դու միևնույն է չես նկատել (մեղմ ասած)։
Եվ այսպես, ինչ չի արել քաղաքական ուժը, որը տվյալ իրավիճակում անհրաժեշտ էր և դեռ էլի բավարար չէր նախապես հայտարարված իր հիմնական խնդիրը՝ իշխանափոխությունը իրականացնելու համար.
1. Չի առաջարկել երկրի դրվածքի, ներքին խնդիրների հանգուցալուծման, հասարակության լայն շերտերի խնդիրները բավարարող հստակ ձևակերպված այլընտրանքային ծրագիր որը կվայելեր ժողովդրի մեծամասնության աջակցությունը, այսինքն մարդիկ շատ պարզ իրենց շահերը արտահայտված կտեսնեին այդ ծրագրում ու դուրս կգային փողոց։ Իմիջայլոց խիստ կարևոր է, որ այդ մարդկանց մեջ լինեին ոստիկանները, ուժային կառույցների աշխատակիցները, ֆինանսիստները, պետական ծառայողները։ Փոխարենը հնչել են սուր քննադատություններ իշխանությունների հասցեին, պոպուլիստական վերացական մի քանի նախադասություն «Հանդարտ խոհերի» տեսքով, և Ղարբաղի հարցի ծեծումը փողզիջումային տարբերակով շուտափույթ լուծման տեսլականով, որպես ժողովդրի փրկության միակ ուղի (պարտվողականության ելևէջներով)։
2. Թեպետ առաջին կետում նշված բավականին կարևոր բացթողմանը, հավաքվեց կարգին էներգետիկա ունեցող ժողովուրդ, որին 10 օր շարունակ Լևոնը պահում էր կտերով՝ շուտով մեզ են միանալու այսինչը, այնինչը հայտարարել է որ մեզ հետ է, այս օլիգարխները քաղաքական բոմժեր են դառնալու, այս իշխանություններին հաշված օրեր են մնացել, և այլն։ Պոպուլիզմի, դեմագոգիայի պայծառագույն պրակտիկա։ Այսինքն ունենալով արդեն կարգին լսարան՝ բոլոր թերթերը մեջբերում են Լևոնի ասած գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր բառ, մթնոլորտում թնդում է թե Լևոնն ինչ ասեց, նույնիսկ «Հայլուր»–ն է հեգնանքով ու բացասական ֆոնի տակ ցույց տալիս Լևոնին (բայց չէ որ էլի ինֆորմացիա փոխանցելու հնարավորություն էր), իսկ Լևոնը շարունակում է կներեք արտահայտությանս, յուղ վառել։ Այդ յուղվառոցին բավականին վճռորոշ դեր էր խաղաց մինչև ընտրություններ տասովշիկ մասսայի կողմնորոշվելու գործում, Սերժը առիթից օգտվելով արեց բոլոր տասովկաները՝ անգրագետ մարդը տեսնում է նաղդ 5000–անողը, և չի տեսնում թե ինչ է իր համար անելու Լևոնը, արդյունքում հաղթում է 5000–անոցը։ Թվում է թե այսքանով ամեն ինչ պիտի վերջանար։
3. Ընտրություններից կեղծիքներից, բռնություններից հետո բնականաբար ժողովուրդը պիտի բողոքեր, սակայն Լևոնը գլխացավանք ու աղմուկ չէր սիրում, նա նախընտրեց պարզապես ժողովդրին մի տեղ հավաքել ու սպասել, կրկին շարունակելով կտեր տալ, այսինքն բողոքելու որևէ հստակ ձև չհամակարգվեց, ոչ կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի հավին որևէ մեկը քշա արեց, ոչ որևէ մեկը ապստամբեց որ այսինչի կողմից նիզաշտո ծեծ է կերել, ոչ որևէ մեկի հետ հաշվեհարդար տեսան, ապօրինություններ ու բեսպրեդել անելու համար, ժողովուրդը պարզապես խելոք ծեծ կերավ ու նորից հավաքվեց օպերայի հայաթում։
4. Մարտի մեկի մասսայական ծեծից հետո ժողովուրդը արդեն ինքնաբխվեց, այսինքն եթե մինչ այդ Լևոնի կանտռոլի տակ էին, ապա դրանից հետո արդեն դարձավ անկառավարելի ու բնականաբար տեղի ունեցավ մարտի մեկի իրիկվա կաշը, դու դրանից էդքան խաբար չես չէ՞, Չուկ, էդ մասին մենակ լսել ես, յութուբից վիդեոներ ես մենակ նայել, դրա համար ես այսպես մեծ մեծ… չասեմ։ Ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ, Լևոնին տարան տուն, առաջարկեցին կամ լռվել տեղում, կամ առանց թիկնազորի գնալ դեպի իր սիրելի ժողովուրդը։ Ի՞նչ արեց «թող ոչ մի զոհ չպահանջվի՝ ինձնից բացի»–ի հեղինակ չարենցյան հեղափոխականը՝ լռվեց տանը։ Ի՞նչ արեցին ՀԱԿ–ի մնացյալ «հեղինակությունները»՝ Նիկոլը, Արզումանյանը, Ստյոպիկը, մյուսները՝ ոչինչ, բացի ամպագոռգոռ կոչերից, մեկումեջ ժողովդրին հանգստացնելու կոչերից ու մեկ էլ ժողովդրին տեղում պահելու կոչերից, իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի անեին, նրանք չգիտեին էլ թե ինչ անել։ Նրանց ուղեղը այդքան քաղաքական հաշվարկ անելու ունակ չէր, նրանք պարզապես այդ օրը զգացին իրենց որպես սովորական արկածախնդիրներ, որոնք չգիտեն, թե ինչ անել ժողովդրի հետ, որովհետև այդտեղ Սուվորովներ չկային։ Իսկ որևէ բան չանելու փոխարեն կար երկու պարզ ճանապարհ՝ կամ ժողովուրդը կամ պահանջ էր ներկայացնում իշխանություններին չեղյալ համարելու ընտրությունները ու նոր ընտրություններ անելու և պահանջը կատարելու համար տալիս հաշված ժամեր, կամ նույնսիկ րոպեներ, իսկ չկատարելու դեպքում իրականացնելու էր իր սահմանադրական իրավունքը՝ այն է համարժեք ուժ էր կիրառելու իր իրավուքները պաշտպանելու համար, քանի որ կեղծվել էր ժողովդրի ձայնը և ժողովուրդը այդ իրավունքը ուներ։ Երկրորդ ճանապարհը՝ պարզապես ժողովդրին անմիջապես տուն ուղարկելն էր, այսինքն թող ոչ մի զոհ չպահանջվեր, ու գնայինք խաղաղ բողոքի ճանապարհով։ Իսկ սրանք սպասեցին, որ ժողովուրդն ինքը մի բան անի, ոնց որ հիմա են սպասում։
5. Խայտառակ ֆիասկոյից ու արտակարգ դրությանը ենթարկվելուց ու ավարտից հետո Լևոնը հավաքում է ժողովդրին, լեկցիա կարդում, տալիս կտեր և ուղարկում տուն։ Էլ չծավալվեմ, չէ՞։
*Ու էսքան բանից հետո, Չուկ, դու էս ժողովդրին մեղադրելու տեղ ունե՞ս, հա՞՞՞՞՞՞*

----------

Askalaf (01.02.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Տրիբուն (02.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Մի անգամ: Ու ինձ համոզել են, որ սահմանդրական պայքարը ամենալավ ձևն ա: Լուրջ մեծ մարդիկ են, չեմ կարա հակաճառեմ: Էլ չեմ ուզում գնամ: Ուզում եմ ավելի լավ տեղեր գնամ: Հավատա ախպորդ կյանքի փորձին, էնքան լավ տեղ կա գնալու էս աշխարհում, իմ արև: 
> 
> Հիմա հարցրա, բա քանի անգամ ես նամակ գրել ու թողել նախագահականի առաջարկությունների ու բողոքների արկղում: Ոչ մի անգամ: Քանի որ մեկա օգոււտ չի լինելու ապեր: Այ տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում: 
> 
> Մի հատ ախպերական առաջարկ անեմ, փոխանցի ՀԱԿ-ին էլի, պռոստը հիմա Երևանում չեմ, չեմ կարա ինքնուրույն անեմ: Ասա, թող Սմբատ Այվազյանից ու Ջհանգիրյան Գագոյից մի քիչ փող վերցնեն ու Էմիրաթներում սպուտնիկովի կանալ բացեն: Ոչ չհերքի, թող մի քիչ էլ Գռզոն ավելացնի:


Բառտ ցավդ տանեմ արի թարգենք էլի որոշ ժամանակով: Բայց ես նեղացած եմ քեզանից:Փոխանակ տանես ցույց տաս էտ լավ տեղերը, կիսվես քո փորձով, հազիվ ասես որի նոր ընդիմություն ձևավորենք  :Blush:  Լևոնից ու միտինգներից բացի բան չենք տեսել: :LOL: 
Պռոբլեմ չկա չկասկածես որ հարցդ կտամ: Հենց տենց էլ ասելու եմ, որ թող փող ճարեն պոռնո ալիք բացեն ազգը բազմանա, որ Հայաստանը չհերիքի մտնենք Արևմտայն Հայաստանը վերցնենք, դե Ղարաբաղի մասին էլ չեմ ասում  :LOL:  Չէ կատակ եմ անում, բառ առ բառ կգրեմ քեզ իրենց պատասխանը:

----------


## Rammer

> Ժողովրդավարության կայացման ճանապարհին ինչպիսի՜ հնարավորությունից ենք չէ՞ զրկել մեզ։ Rammer, ուզում ես ասել, որ ՀԱԿ–ի լիդերությունում գաղափարների վակուում կար, որը լրացնել էր պետք ասենք իմ նման բանվոր–գյուղացու հանճարեղ մտքի առկայծումներով, հա՞։ Թե ասում ես, բողոք ունե՞ք՝ գնացեք բողոքեք։ Էդ քաղաքական ուժը չլինի՞ խուլ է, կույր է, անգաղափար է, ժողովդրի պահանջներից բեխաբար է… Բա ինչի՞ հաշվին էր ուզում իշխանափոխություն անել, չլինի՞ 10 տարի Լևոնի մոտ քաղաքացիներ են մտել իրենց առաջարկներով, որոնց հիման վրա էլ Լևոնը վճռեց 2007–ին ակտիվանալ։ Թե՞ մենք էլ երեկվա Սովետից թարմ–թարմ դուրս եկած մանկահասակ երկրի հարիֆ մասսան ենք, տենց ժողովդրավարական կտերին պիտի խաբվենք ու հիանանք Լևոնի ժողովդրին լսելու (սակայն տանձի տեղ չդնելու իհարկե) դեմոկրատական ցանկություններով։ Ապեր, գիտե՞ս որ ժամանակներում էին ժողովդրի ձայնը լսում։ Կայսերական։ Էն որ ոչ թերթ կար, ոչ ինֆորմացիա կար, մարդիկ իրարից մղոններով հեռու էին ապրում ու սուրհանդակների միջոցով էին տեղեկությունները փոխանցում կայսրին։ Կամ էլ կայսրը պատերազմից վերադառնալիս հրամայում էր, որ կառքի կողքով մեկը վազի ու ընթացքում գոռա, թե կայսրը ինչ ղալաթներ է արել, մի երկու րոպե, ոչ ավելին, ոչ կայսրին չզզվեցնի։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը մտավոր մաստուրբացիաների մեջ էյֆորիա էր ապրում, տեսե՜ք մարդիկ, կայսրը մեզ լսել է ուզում։ Հիմա առանց տնից դուրս գալու էլ կարելի է զգալ ինչ վիճակ է, մթնոլորտում կախված է ինֆորմացիան։ 
> Rammer, դու խայտառակ դեմագոգիայի զոհ ես դարձել, եթե ես 10–15 տարի հետո սաղ չլինեմ, ապա հիշիր, որ դու Չուկի հաշվին մի յաշիկ պիվա ես խմելու։


Չէ Վիշապ ջան էտ չեմ ուզում ասեմ, բայց տվածդ կաշառքը արդեն վերցրի... :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=Վիշապ;1927680]


> Չուկ, տես դու տալիս ես մի շատ պարզ հարց՝
> * ի՞նչ պիտի աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել:*
> Սակայն որը ենթադրում է քաղաքագիտական պատասխան նվազագույնը հոդվածի տեսքով, և միևնույն ժամանակ համարում ես, որ այս թեմայի շրջանակներում քո հարցին գոնե մասսամբ պատասխան չի տրվել՝
> 
> Եվ վերջում էլ պարզապես վերդիկտ ես տալիս՝
> 
> Եվ ամենակաևորը, հանգուցալուծման քո թեզիսը սա է՝
> 
> Այսինքն այն, որ ժողովուրդը պասիվացավ, դրա համար մեղավոր է ժողովուրդը։ Հիմնական սխալը հենց այստեղ է, որին չեմ ուզում որևէ բնութագիր տալ, ոչ էլ անձնական հարթություն տեղափոխվել։ Բայց սույն մտքով դու՝
> ...


Վիշապ ջան ասեմ, 1 կետիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ… ծրագրը ես համարում եմ կարևոր բայց ոչ էնքան ինչքան դու ես ասում… նախընտրական պայքարում դու պետք ա հստակ տարանջատես քեզ մյուսներից ու որն ամենակարևորն ա պետք ա չմանրանաս դետալների մեջ թե չէ լրիվ կշեղվես… հենց կենտրոնացար ծրագրիդ վրա լրիվ լղոզելու ես 100%, որովնետև քո ու մնացածների տարբերությունը չես կարողանալու շեշտել, բոլորինն էլ լավն ա… էդ հարցով Լևոնը շատ հստակ կարողացավ անել դա… թերություններ միշտ էլ կլինեն… ես այդ ժամանակ ԱՄՆ-ինն էի հետևում ու կարամ ասեմ մերը վատը չէր… Մեր խնդիրը սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատում ու դեմոկրատիայի հիմքերն են… սա պետք է շեշտել ու եթե սառնամանիքին ժողովրդին սկսես բացատրել թե քո ծարագիրն ինչ լավն ա ու պռիտոմ չկարանաս ասես թե ինչքանով կամ ինչով ա լավը հստակ ու կոնտրաստով (որը համոզված եմ բարդ ա), ժողովուրդը մի անգամից տուն ա գնալու… ծրագիր ոչ ոք ու ոչ մի տեղ չի կարդում… Ղարաբաղի հարցը մենակ փոխզիջումներով կարելի ա լուծել ուրշ տարբերակ չկա… լուծում նշանակում ա երկու կողնմերի համար ընդունելի, սակայն ոչ ցանկալի… լուծումը եթե մենակ մի կողմին ա բավարարում դրան լուծում էլ չեն ասում, մանավանդ մեր դեպքում… կապիտուլյացիայի վարյանտը չի կարա լինի...տարածքները մաքսիմալ շահեկան պայմաններով ու Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության երաշխիքներով պետք է այսպես թե այնպես հանձնվեն… եթե լուծումը պատկերացնում ենք առանց տարածքների հանձնման, ապա ղարաբաղյան հարցը դառնալու է այն դուբինկեն որ հայտնվելու է բոլորի ձեռքում բացի մերինից… ու եթե դու կարծում ես որ ինչ որ մեկը գա ու ասի լուծելու եմ ու տարածքները պահելու եմ, էդ նշանակում ա խաբում ա ու էն էլ փիս ձևի… Նախընտրական պայքարի ստրատեգիան եղել ա հստակ տարանջատել քեզ մնացածներից… ոնց որ բոլոր երկրներում… ստեղ ես էական սխալներ չեմ տեսնում… 

Էն որ ընտրություններից հետո որևէ ուժային կամ օլիգարխ չմիացավ ես միանշանակ ՀԱԿ-ի վրա չեմ կարող բարդել մեղքը… էդ վերնախավը որքան էլ որ պարզունակ մենտալիտետ ունի, այնուամենայնիվ դրանց շարժման մեջ գրավելը  զուտ լավ ծրագրով կամ նրանց հայրենասիրական լարերի վրա խաղալով, փորձը ցույց տվեց որ անհնար ա… սրանց մոտ վախ/ագահա/կիսահայրենասիրական մենտալիտետ ա որին գրավելը բարդ գործ ա ես չգիտեմ ոնց կարա դա լինի և կարծում եմ ՀԱԿ-ը ստեղ սխալներ ա թույլ տվել (բոմժ անվանելով) ու մի տեսակ վանել ա իրենից… 

Դժվար գործ ա դրանց քաշել քո կողմը երբ դրանք պատրաստ են սնայպերով կրակել հենց իրենց (մեր) զինվորի  վրա… ցանկացած երկրում այս պարագայի ուժայինները հաստատ ճեղքված կլինեին…

Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի հանգուցալուծման հարցով ձեռնպահ եմ մնում… չգիտեմ Սուվորով պոտք կլիներ թե չէ, բայց Սուվորովը սովոր է բանակով բանակի դեմ դուրս գալ, իսկ մենք էս պարագայում ունենք անզեն, բայս շատ ժողովուրդ ու ոչինչի առաջ չկանգնող վրնախավ իր բանդաներով… միգուցե եթե ժաղովուրդն այնուամենայնիվ վրա տար ապա ոստիկանների ու զինվորների շարքերում ճեղքնածք առաջանար մեծ զոհերից հետո ու մի բան ստացվեր, բայց սա ենթադրություն ա… որևէ մեկը միանշանակ չի կարա ասի…

ինչ վերաբերվում ա Մարտի 1-ից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն պիտի առանց թիկնապահի գնար, ապա միանշանակ համոզված եմ որ նրան սպանելու էին ու դրանից լավ ժամանակ չկար… և ինչքանով էր դա արդյունավետ լինելու ու ինչ էինք շահելու ձեռնպահ եմ մնում… կարող ա ամեն ինչ կոնտրոլից դուրս գար ու իշխանափողություն լիներ, ակմ էլ սպանդ լիներ ու խուճապ ժողովրդի մեջ ու մեծ զոհերին չնայած սսկացնեին… մի խոսքով դժվար է կանխատեսել…

Նոր ընդդիմությունը պետք ա կարողանա իրեն հստակ տարանջատել ՀԱԿ-ից ու իշխանություններից ու դաշնակախառն ընդդիմությունից… հակառակ դեպքում իմաստ չունի ռեսուրսներ վատնել… ես ծրագրի վրա չէի կենտրոնանա, ոչ էլ գաղափարախոսության վրա, քանի որ հենց սրանք արդեն երկարաժամկետ պայքարի ատրիբուտներ են… իսկ նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտությունը թերևս մի քիչ էլ անհամբերության արդյունք ա, չնայած բոլոր հիմքերը կան անհամբեր լինելու…

Ապեր, ինձ համոզեք որ գամ ձեր հետևից (նոր ընդդիմության) … ու արագ… որ ասում ես ծրագիր կամ գաղափարախոսություն ես մի հատ լայնածավալ "լեկցիայի" հնարավորություն եմ տեսնում… հավատա գաղափարախոսություն ու ծրագիր ժողովրդին հասցնելը բարդ ծավալումն ու անշնորհակալ գործ ա, մանավանդ որ ժողովուրդները ծրագրեր կարդալ կամ գաղափարախոսությունների մեջ խորանալ չեն սիրում (ամեն տեղ)

----------

Chuk (02.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ջան, երկար գրառումները իսկապես տպավորիչ են, հենց սկզբից լրջության ու խորը ասելիքի առկայության  տպավորություն են թողնում, սակայն թույլ տուր նախ նկատել, ֆիքսել, որ այդ գրառումովդ ընդամենը խուսափեցիր հարցերիս պատասխան տալուց, հերթական անգամ պատասխանը չտվեցիր, այն հարցերի, որը կրկնել եմ բազում անգամներ:

Հիշեցնում եմ, թեման բացել ես դու, արել ես հարցադրում. նոր ընդդիմության կարիք ու հնարավորություն կա՞, թե՞ չէ, ինքդ թեմայում հանդես ես եկել այն տեսակետով, որ կա թե՛ անհրաժեշտություն, թե՛ հնարավորություն:

Այսպիսով, ես այդպես էլ չեմ ստացել պատասխան հետևյալ հարցադրումների համար.
- Ցույց տուր նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման ներուժի առկայությունը,
- Ցույց տուր այն, ինչը չի արել գործող ընդդիմություն ու կարող էր անել՝ հաշվի առնելով եղած ռեսուրնսները:

Սրանց սպառիչ պատասխան պարզապես չի եղել ու երկար գրառումով շեղել չի ստացվի:
Այժմ, որպեսզի ես ինքս նույն մեթոդին չդիմեմ, կոնկրետ հարցադրումներից չխուսափեմ, անդրադառնամ ասելիքիս հետ կապ չունեցող գրառմանդ:

1. Մինչ մարտի մեկին եղած ակտիվությունը պարզապես հրաշալի էր, կար ոգեղեն մի բան, սակայն դա, ինչպես պարզվեց, ուներ ժամանակավոր բնույթ: Ունենք փաստ, որ այդ ակտիվությունը կոտրվեց, կոտրվեց տարբեր պատճառներով: Նախ եղավ կայուն բանակի կողմից հարձակում ժողովրդի վրա, որն ուղեկցվեց զոհերով: Եղան քաղբանտարկյալներ: Եղավ հարկային տեռոր: Եղավ բազում մարդկանց աշխատանքից հեռացումներ, ստեղծվեց խայտառակ վախի մթնոլորտ, ու էս ամեն ինչի պարագայում պայքարող ժողովրդի քանակը կտրուկ նվազեց: Սրանք գործոններ են, որոնց հետ հաշվի չնստել պարզապես չի կարելի: Անշուշտ այսօր շատերն են կարծում, որ փետրվարին պետք էր գրոհել ու վերցնել իշխանությունը: Սա ինչպես արդեն իսկ ասել եմ, խիստ վիճելի հարց է, սակայն այս պահին դա էլ էական չի: Դիցուք իսկապես ընդդիմությունը սխալ արեց, որ գրոհը չկազմակերպեց, բայց դա արդեն անցած էտապ է, դրա մասին ոչ թե պետք է անընդհատ ափսոսալ, այլ հաշվի առնել, դասեր քաղել, հետևություններ անել, իմանալ հաջորդ անգամ նման վիճակ ստեղծվելուց ինչ է պետք անել: Պետք է կարողանալ ապրել ոչ թե անցյալով, այլ ներկայով ու ապագայի տեսլականով:

2. Ես բնավ չեմ պնդել, որ բոլոր շարժառիթները կային՝ ժողովրդի ակտիվ մնալու համար: Ավելին, յուրաքանչյուր տրամաբանող մարդ կհասկանա, որ ԲՈԼՈՐ ՇԱՐԺԱՌԻԹՆԵՐԻ առկայության պարագայում այդ ակտիվությունը կլիներ: Ես պնդում եմ, որ կար պահանջարկը, կար անհրաժեշտությունը, ու կային, այո, ակտիվ մնալու կոչեր, սակայն որոնք, ցավոք, չէին իրականացվելու: Ես կարող եմ հիշեցնել մինչ մարտիմեկյան հանրահավաքներին մասնակիցների քանակն ու հետմարտիմեկյան հանրահավաքներին մասնակիցների քանակը: Այո՛, կան նաև օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ այդ ակտիվության պակասման: Սակայն կա փաստ՝ ակտիվությունը զգալի զիջում էր, մինչդեռ ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար նման պարագայում անհրաժեշտ էր ակտիվություն ու ՀԱԿ-ը մեկ անգամ չի, որ այդ մասին խոսեց, բացատրեց, մեկնեց: Ժողովրդի մի մասը տներն է ցրվել հոգնած, մյուս մասը հուսահատված, մյուս մասը վախեցած և այլն, բայց ավելի կարևոր է, որ եղել է ու կա տները չցրված, այլ ամենօրյա պայքարը իր ուսերին կրող հատված: 

3. Ես պնդում եմ, որ նման վիճակների մեջ հայտնված ժողովրդի միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունը կլիներ «Ես մեկն եմ« բանաձևի կրող դառնալը, անընդհատ ոտքի վրա լինելը, պայքարելը: Ունենք իրողություն, որ ժողովրդի զգալի հատվածն, այդ թվում իմ համեստ կարծիքով դու, այդ բանաձևի կրող չի դառել: Ոչ մի բանական ուղեղ չի կարող հերքի, որ հարյուր հազարների ոտքի կանգնելու դեպքում ունենալու էինք լրիվ այլ իրավիճակ: ՀԱԿ-ն անընդհատ փորձել է այս բանաձևը հասցնել ժողովրդին, ցավոք, ժողովուրդը կրող չի դարձել:


Հիմա գանք իբր պատասխանիդ.
1. ՀԱԿ-ն ու անձամբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը առաջարկել են թե՛ ներքին խնդիրների հանգուցալուծման, թե հասարակության լայն շերտերի խնդիրներին բավարաող ծրագիր: Այո՛, դա ողջ ժողովրդի վստահությունը չի վայելել: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը նման ծրագիր առաջարկել է: Հիմա ավելացնեմ. անհնար է որևէ ուժի գոյություն, որի հետևից կգնա ողջ ժողովուրդը կամ նրա գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը: Այս ցավալի իրողությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է կարողանալ ուսումնասիրել ժողովրդին: Նման պարագայում ժողովուրդը պետք է համախմբվեր առավել գլոբալ խնդիր լուծելու, այն է՝ բռնապետական ռեժիմից ազատվելու համար, մի կողմ թողնելով մնացած բոլոր խնդիրները, որոնք պետք է լուծեր հաջորդիվ: Ժողովրդին այդ գիտակցությունը հասցնել չի հաջողվել բազում պատճառներով, ինչպիսիցիք են ակտիվ հակաքարոզչությունը, ուժեղ ռեպրեսիաները, ժողովրդի մի զգալի հատվածի պայքարելու չկամությունը՝ համակերպվածությունը և այլն: Կրկնում եմ: ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ լուծում առաջարկել է: Թե ինչու շատերն էդ լուծմանը չեն հավատացել, առանձին խնդիր է: Պնդում եմ. եթե կարծում ես, որ կարող է առաջանալ ուժ, որը կառաջարկի ծրագիր, որը կարժանանա մեծամասնության հավանությանը, ապա մեղմ ասած սխալվում ես:

2. Այս կետը անդրադարձի ենթակա չէ, քանզի իրականության պարզ ու հասարակ խեղաթյուրում է, բոչկա գլորելու երևույթ: 10 օր շարունակ եղել է ակտիվ պայքար, որը կարող էր հասնել իր հանգուցալուծմանը, եթե իշխանությանը չգնար բառիս բուն իմաստով մարդասպանության: Ավելին, կարող էր հասնել իր հանգուցալուծմանը, եթե այդ ամենից հետո բազմահազարանոց ժողովուրդը չընկճվեր ու մնար ոտքի վրա: Կրկնում եմ, գուցե իսկապես պահը բաց է թողնվել, սակայն ապրել անցյալով չի կարելի: Դա պետք է լիներ դաս: Ամենահեշտ բանն է հիմա այդ ամենի համար մեղքի սլաքն ուղղել ընդդիմության վրա. դա այն նույնն է, ինչն անում է իշխանությունը: Հարց, միթե՞ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր թիմակիցները «յուղ էին վառում» այդպիսի բռնաճնշումների ենթարկվելու համար: Կրկնում եմ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր թիմակիցները, որոնցից շատերը դեռ բանտերում են, շատերը զրկվել են աշխատանքից կամ ունեցվածքից, դարձել ամենօրյա ռեպրեսիայի գերի: Ու իշխանության խամաճիկների նման չտաս մերկապարանոց հարցը, թե ինչու՞ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին չնստացրին, քանզի պատասխանն ինքդ էլ գիտես:

3. Երրորդ կետը նույնպես իրականության պարզ ու հասարակ խեղաթյուրում է, քանզի փետրվարի եղել է Հայոց Հանրապետության անկախացումից հետո ամենամեծ բողոքի ալիքներից մեկը, մի վիթխարի քաղաքական իրադարձություն, որի նմանը ոչ մեկը չէր կարող ակնկալել: Ասելը, թե իբր նրանց պետք էր հենց առաջին օրն ուղորդել ասենք ընտրական հանձնաժողովի վրա պրիմիտիվ է: Հաշվի է պետք առնել հակառակորդ կողմի ուժերը, պատրաստվածությունը: Սա սովորական հակաքարոզչություն է, որը իր ակունքն առել է նախագահական պալատում ու շշուկների տեսքով տարածվել ժողովրդի մեջ, դու էլ, երևի թե ակամա, դառել ես դրա կրողներից մեկը:

4. Ես թերևս մարտի 1-ից ավելի տեղյակ եմ, քան դու, քանզի այն ժամանակ եղել եմ մի կառույցում, որը կոչված էր երկրի սահմանները պաշտպանվելու, բայց առավոտը շուտվանից դեռ գիտեին, որ երեկոյան այսինչ ժամին դուրս են գալիս փողոց, ամեն ինչ կանոնակարգված էր, լավ կազմակերպված: Այդ ինքնաբխված ժողովրդի առաջ խոնարհվում եմ ուղղակի, սակայն նաև գիտեմ, գիտեմ հստակ, որ եթե ընդդիմությունը չկարողանար նրանց «կառավարել», ապա զոհերի քանակը տասնապատիկ էր լինելու, ջարդի օրինական լինելու իմիտացիոն հիմնավորումը ստեղծված, ընդդիմությունը ջարդված ու վերացած: Այս գրառումը այլ բան չի, քան իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայի սին խոսքերի կրկնություն: Ակամա մի դառիր իշխանության խոսքի տեղ հասցնողը: Ես անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ դու դիտավորյալ չես այս ագիտացիան անում: Բայց մտածի՜ր: Շա՜տ մտածիր:

5. Անգամ մարտիմեկյան ջարդերից հետո ընդդիմությունը կարողացավ իր դիրքը պահել: Ժողովուրդը քչացել էր, շատ էր քչացել: Պատճառները վերևում գրել եմ: Սակայն չնայած սրան ընդդիմությունը կարողացավ կազմակերպել Հայաստանի պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ երկարության բողոքի ակցիաներ՝ ամենօրյա քաղաքական զբոսանքների, նստացույցերի տեսքով: Ցավոք ժողովրդի մեծ հատվածները էլի չդառան այդ պայքարի կրողը, ու այն կորիզը, որը դա անում էր, բնականորեն հոգնեց, ցավոք ակցիաների մարդաշատությունը պակասեց, որովհետև շատերը սկսեցին նախընտրել տանը քննարկել, քան օրական 10 րոպե իջնել քաղաք՝ կրակն ակտիվ պահելու համար: Գրեթե ոչ մի պայքար արագ հաղթանակի չի բերում: Գրեթե բոլոր արագ հաղթանակները հետագայում պարզվում ընդամենը հաղթանակի իմիտացիա: Ժողովուրդը պիտի սովորեր լինել պայքարող, հարյուր հազարն էս գիտակցությունն ունենային, մենք կլինեինք ամենակուռ պետությունը: Ցավոք մեծ մասս արագ փոփոխություն ենք ուզում, ուզում ենք, որ հացը ծամված մեր բերանը դնեն: Ու այո՛, ես մեղադրում եմ ժողովրդին: Մեղադրում եմ նաև ընդդիմությանը, սակայն չմեղադրել ժողովրդին, որի մի մասնիկն եմ ես, չի կարելի: Մարդիկ պիտի սովորեն նաև իրենք իրենց սխալները տեսնել, իրենք իրենց քննադատել, մասնակից լինել: Ես ժողովրդի թշնամին չեմ, երբ քննադատում եմ, այլ իր լավագույն բարեկամներից մեկը, որովհետև իմ քննադատությունը մերկապարանոց չի, իմ՝ ժողովրդից պահանջը, անհրաժեշտ է իր իսկ բարեկեցության համար: Այո՛, քննադատել եմ պասիվությունն ու քննադատելու եմ:

Ամփոփելով նորից ֆիքսեմ, որ հարցերից այդպես էլ սպառիչ պատասխան չի տրվել:
Եղել է փորձ ասելու, թե ինչ պետք է աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, բայց այդ «հիմնավորումները» եղել ոչ այլ բան, քան իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայի խոսքերի կրկնում, տեսակետ, որն իշխանությունը կուզեր, որ մենք ընդունեինք, իրեն ձեռնտու է: Պատասխանը սպառիչ չէր, կեղծ էր, չկար իրական հիմք:
Իսկ այն հարցին, թե ու՞ր է նոր ընդդիմության ձևավորման տեսլականը, ընդհանրապես պատասխանի փորձ էլ չի արվել, քանզի այս տեսակետը չունի որևէ հիմք, այս տեսակետի ծավալման հրահանգը եկել է նախագահականից, ունի պառակտիչ նշանակություն, ու ցավոք այս հիմնավորում չունեցող մտքի կրողն են դառել նաև ազնիվ մարդիկ՝ ի դեմս քեզ, ու նաև ակամա տարածողներ: Կրկնում եմ, որ ես անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ դու այս թեման բացել ու գրառումներն անում ես ամաազնիվ մղումներով, սակայն կամա թե ակամա ջուր ես լցնում իշխանության ջրաղացին:

Կրկնում եմ:
Նոր, ազնիվ, գաղափարական, նորմալ հայեցակարգով ընդդիմության ստեղծումը միայն կողջունեմ:
Ցանկացած ազատատենչ պայքարը միայն կողջունեմ:
Ավելին, ռեալ լինելու դեպքում՝ կմասնակցեմ:
Բայց նման տեսլական, ցավոք, գոյություն չունի:
Ներկայումս միակ ուժը, որը ժողովրդի շահերն է ներկայացնում, ՀԱԿ-ն է: Ցավոք շատերն այդ ուժին չեն ընդունում: Բայց ներկայումս այլ ուժի տեսլական չկա:

----------

Askalaf (02.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տելեկանալի գաղափարը լավն ա… կարծում եմ կաշխատի… հիմա միգւոցե շատ մարդ չունի էդ կանալը, բայց եթե լավ դրևորեց բաժանորդագրվողները կշատանան… սովորական բիզնես ա եթե լավը եղավ մեկտ-մեկին կասի… ու բոլորն էլ կնայեն … ու կբաժանորդագրվեն եթե անգամ փող էլ չունենան…

----------


## dvgray

> կամա թե ակամա ջուր ես լցնում իշխանության ջրաղացին:


իշխանությունն էլ, "ընդիմությունն էլ" նույն ջրաղացն են ու նույն աղունն են աղում… երկուսն էլ նույն ջրաղացպանի ձեռի տակ են աշխատում…

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ժամանակ չունեմ գրածիդ երկար բարակ պատասխանելու, առավել ևս որ ասում ես՝ հրաշալի պայքար էր, բայց ժողովդրին ծեծեցին ու կոտրեցին: Թվում է թե Լևոնը չգիտեր, որ ժողովդրին ծեծելու են ու տեռոր են անելու, երևի հույս ուներ, որ իշխանությունը հանգիստ խաղաղ, սկուտեղի վրա մատուցվելու էր, ժողովդրի ծափերն էլ դեսերտին։ Կամ ՀԱԿ–ը ուզում էր այսպես անել, բայց ցավոք ժողովուրդը այդպես չէր անելու։  :Jpit:  Ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում։
Ընդդիմությունը այո ռեսուրս չուներ, և հիմա էլ չունի։ Գիտե՞ս որ ռեսուրսի մասին է խոսքը՝ գաղափարական։ Ընդդիմության մեջ հավաքված են քաղաքականությունից ու քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաներից բեխաբար ձախողակ արկածախնդիրներ ու յանի գիշեր ցերեկ ուշքները գնում է  ժողովդրի համար։ Դրա համար էլ դրական ընթացք լինել չէր կարող և ապագայում էլ սրանք որևէ նոր բան առաջարկելու ունակ չեն։ Դրա համար էլ պնդում եմ, որ կա նոր ընդդիմության ու հզոր *ազգային* գաղափարախոսության շուրջ միավորվելու խիստ անհրաժեշտություն։ Մանավանդ որ ինքդ էլ ասում ես՝ 



> Ցավոք շատերն այդ ուժին չեն ընդունում:


Չուկ ջան, դու խիստ միակողմանի ես մտածում, դու էնքան մոլորված ռոմանտիկ ես, որ քեզ թվում է, թե սրանք որ գային, իրականացնելու էին իրենց խոստացած ծրագրերը, այնինչ չես ուզում խորանալ թե ինչ միջոցներով *էին* ուզում գալ իշխանության ու որն էր հիմնական խնդրի լուծման իրենց ցանկալի ձևը։ Համառորեն չես ուզում խորանալ, թե Լևոնը ինչու՞ էր մարտի մեկյան խայտառակությունից հետո  կառչել Ղարաբաղի խնդրից, շատ հարցերի մեջ չես ուզում խորանալ։ Ու Նաընդհատ նույն բանն ես ծեծում թե ժողովուրդը ակտիվ չի, ժողովուրդը չհավատաց, ժողովուրդը հոգնեց, բլա բլա բլա, ապեր մեր ժողովուրդը հիմար չի, ու իմ կարծիքով լավ է որ չհավատաց։ Լրիվ հակասական բան եմ չէ՞ ասում, մեկ տարի առաջ լրիվ այլ բան էի չէ՞ ասում։ Շուտ շուտ փոխվում եմ չէ՞։ Ապեր ուղղակի մեզ խաբել, մոլորեցրել են, էդքան բան։ Ու էս ժողովուրդը երկար ժամանակ ակտիվ լինել չէր կարող, էս ժողովուրդը հացի խնդիր ունի, ընտանիքները պահելու խնդիր ունի, տարիներ շարունակ չի կարող այդ վերացական ակտիվ լոլոներով զբաղվել։ Մուտիլովկաներ են էդ սաղ։ Ու մի անգամ էս ժողովուրդը որ տեսավ, որ սա էն ուժը չի, երկրորդ անգամ նույն ճանապարհով չի գնալու, սա 100%: Իսկ դու հիմա ձավար ես ծեծում՝ «սպառիչ չէր, կեղծ էր, հիմնավորված չէր», լրիվ ոնց որ կաշառքը չտված դասախոս լինես, որ ուսանողը ինչ ձև էլ պատասխանի, մեկ է չի ստանալու իր ուզած գնահատականը։
Ինչ վերաբերում է նոր ուժի տեսլականին (արա էս ի՞նչ ապուշ բառ ա), ապա ես առաջին փոստում էլ նշել եմ, զուտ միայն խոսակցություններ են։ Բայց ես հույս (առայժմ, ընդհամենը հույս է) ունեմ, որ խոսակցությունները գործնական հունով առաջ կգնան դեպի նոր ուժ, իրատեսական ու ժողովդրամետ մոտոցումներով, կապրենք, կտեսնենք։

----------

Askalaf (02.02.2010), Տրիբուն (02.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;1927849]


> Վիշապ ջան ասեմ, 1 կետիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ… ծրագրը ես համարում եմ կարևոր բայց ոչ էնքան ինչքան դու ես ասում… նախընտրական պայքարում դու պետք ա հստակ տարանջատես քեզ մյուսներից ու որն ամենակարևորն ա պետք ա չմանրանաս դետալների մեջ թե չէ լրիվ կշեղվես… հենց կենտրոնացար ծրագրիդ վրա լրիվ լղոզելու ես 100%, որովնետև քո ու մնացածների տարբերությունը չես կարողանալու շեշտել, բոլորինն էլ լավն ա… էդ հարցով Լևոնը շատ հստակ կարողացավ անել դա… թերություններ միշտ էլ կլինեն… ես այդ ժամանակ ԱՄՆ-ինն էի հետևում ու կարամ ասեմ մերը վատը չէր…


Մեֆ ջան, հենց մանրուքներից է ձևավորվում ամբողջությունը։ Մեր ժողովրդի պարագայում լիքը մարդ կար, որ մարուքները իսկապես կարևոր չէին, որովհետև էս մարդիկ տարրական խնդիրներ ունեին, նրանք պետության կողմից առհամարված էին բառիս բուն իմաստով։ Բայց մեր հասարակության մեջ կար նաև միջին դասը, որի ներկայացուցիչները լավ էլ կարողանում էին թացը չորից տարբերել, ու իրենց հենց մանրուքներ էին հետաքրքրելու։ Դրա համար Օպերայի հրապարակում հավաքված էր հիմնականում  չարքաշ խավը, և բավականին քիչ միջին դասի ու բարձր դասի մարդիկ։ Ուսանողությանը Լևոնը լրիվ մոռացել էր, ուսանողները  ըստ իրենց պիտի հասկանային ու գային։ Ղարաբաղի հարց, դեմոկրատիա, հայրենասիրություն, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։



> Մեր խնդիրը սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատում ու դեմոկրատիայի հիմքերն են… սա պետք է շեշտել ու եթե սառնամանիքին ժողովրդին սկսես բացատրել թե քո ծարագիրն ինչ լավն ա ու պռիտոմ չկարանաս ասես թե ինչքանով կամ ինչով ա լավը հստակ ու կոնտրաստով (որը համոզված եմ բարդ ա), ժողովուրդը մի անգամից տուն ա գնալու…


Մեֆ ջան մեր ժողովուրդը որ էդքան հավաքված էր, ընդհամենը ուզում էին սրանցից ազատվել, վե՛րջ։ Հենց սա էլ Լևոնի ողջ ուժն էր, մնացած դեմոկրատիայի անցնելը մենակ «դեմոկրատիայի» անունը տալը չի, դու պետք է մարդկանց հստակ բացատրես նոր սիտեմի առավելությունները այնպես, որ հասարակության լայն շերտերը իրենց շահերը պարզ ձևով նկատեն նորի մեջ։ Իսկ ժողովդրին որ ասում ես ազատ ձայնի իրավունք, ազատ խոսքի իրավունք, ապա դա էս ժողովդրի համար ոչմիբան է, կարելի է կարծել թե ժողովուրդը բաղկացած է միայն լրագրողներից որ չեն կարողանում ազատ արտահայտվել, ու նման էլի լիքը «մանրուքներ»։




> ծրագիր ոչ ոք ու ոչ մի տեղ չի կարդում… Ղարաբաղի հարցը մենակ փոխզիջումներով կարելի ա լուծել ուրշ տարբերակ չկա… լուծում նշանակում ա երկու կողնմերի համար ընդունելի, սակայն ոչ ցանկալի… լուծումը եթե մենակ մի կողմին ա բավարարում դրան լուծում էլ չեն ասում, մանավանդ մեր դեպքում… կապիտուլյացիայի վարյանտը չի կարա լինի...տարածքները մաքսիմալ շահեկան պայմաններով ու Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության երաշխիքներով պետք է այսպես թե այնպես հանձնվեն… եթե լուծումը պատկերացնում ենք առանց տարածքների հանձնման, ապա ղարաբաղյան հարցը դառնալու է այն դուբինկեն որ հայտնվելու է բոլորի ձեռքում բացի մերինից… ու եթե դու կարծում ես որ ինչ որ մեկը գա ու ասի լուծելու եմ ու տարածքները պահելու եմ, էդ նշանակում ա խաբում ա ու էն էլ փիս ձևի… Նախընտրական պայքարի ստրատեգիան եղել ա հստակ տարանջատել քեզ մնացածներից… ոնց որ բոլոր երկրներում… ստեղ ես էական սխալներ չեմ տեսնում…


Մեֆ ջան, հենց հիմա Սերժը Ղարբաղի հարցը փորձում է լուծել քո ասած այդ փողզիջումային տարբերակով, լավա՞ գոհ ես՞։ Հեսա ապուշները զորքը կհանեն որոշ տարածքներից ու Ադրբեջանի զարքի համար կարգին ֆռոնտ կբացեն, ու հարմար պահի ազերները պրովակացիա կսարքեն հարձակվելը հիմնավորելու համար, կայֆ ա՞։ Խի դու Ադրբեջանից լսել ես, որ իրենք էլ են փողզիջումային տարբերակին կո՞ղմ, էս խի ույն Ադրբեջանը չի՞, որ Բաքվում ու Սումգայիթում սպանդ արեց, Շուշիից էլ գրադով հնձեց Ստեփանակերտը, հիմա էլ Ալիևը Գյուլի ու Նազարբաևի հետ «երազկոտ» պլաններ ունի Զանգեզուրով միջանցք ստեղծելու հա՞։ Ու էս իրավիճակում մենք փոխզիջումներից ենք խոսու՞մ։ Խրիմյան հայրիկի շերեփն էլ հիմա պողպատից է, անգլիական նավերն էլ պատրաստ սպասում են որ Հայոց լեռները բարձրանան ու մեզ պաշտպանե՞ն, էլի էս խելքին ե՞նք։




> Էն որ ընտրություններից հետո որևէ ուժային կամ օլիգարխ չմիացավ ես միանշանակ ՀԱԿ-ի վրա չեմ կարող բարդել մեղքը… էդ վերնախավը որքան էլ որ պարզունակ մենտալիտետ ունի, այնուամենայնիվ դրանց շարժման մեջ գրավելը  զուտ լավ ծրագրով կամ նրանց հայրենասիրական լարերի վրա խաղալով, փորձը ցույց տվեց որ անհնար ա… սրանց մոտ վախ/ագահա/կիսահայրենասիրական մենտալիտետ ա որին գրավելը բարդ գործ ա ես չգիտեմ ոնց կարա դա լինի և կարծում եմ ՀԱԿ-ը ստեղ սխալներ ա թույլ տվել (բոմժ անվանելով) ու մի տեսակ վանել ա իրենից…


Ապեր խի ով ա հայրենասիրական ֆռթոններին հիմա հավատում, էս ո՞ր դարն ա։ Սաղ հայրենասիրականների տակ էլ շահեր են նստած, էն էլ նեղ կրուգի շահեր, էս մեր օլիգարխները շատ էլ լավ հասկանում են, էդքան ոչխար չեն։ Դրա համար ոչ թե օլիգարխներին, այլ նորմալ գործարար մարդկանց պետք էր հստակ ծրագիր առաջարկել, *մանրուքներով*, դրա ժամանակը Լևոնը ուներ, ու ոչ թե ուղղակի ասել ես գամ, լավ ա լինելու, սրանց վերջը տալու եմ։ Իսկ առողջ մտածող գործարարը ընդհամենը հասկացավ, որ Լֆիկի տեղը Գրզոն ա լինելու, իսկ իր վրա հորթուբորթ եկողն ու հարկերով ճնշողն էլ Ջհանգիրյան Գագոն ա լինելու, ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի հասկանար։




> Դժվար գործ ա դրանց քաշել քո կողմը երբ դրանք պատրաստ են սնայպերով կրակել հենց իրենց (մեր) զինվորի  վրա… ցանկացած երկրում այս պարագայի ուժայինները հաստատ ճեղքված կլինեին…


Ահա, հենց խնդիրն էլ այն էր, որ այս ուժայիններին դու մենակ հողեր զիջելու պատրաստակամությամբ քո կողմը գրավողը չես, էս է՞ր հայրենասիականը։ Լևոնը ասում էր հարցը լուծենք, բանակն էլ կրճատենք 10000 մարդ, է ձյուն գա խելքիդ, ո՞ր մի ուժայինը քո կողմը կգա, եթե դու ընդհամենը իրեն անգործ թողնելու ծրագիր ես առաջարկում…




> ինչ վերաբերվում ա Մարտի 1-ից հետո ԼՏՊ-ն պիտի առանց թիկնապահի գնար, ապա միանշանակ համոզված եմ որ նրան սպանելու էին ու դրանից լավ ժամանակ չկար… և ինչքանով էր դա արդյունավետ լինելու ու ինչ էինք շահելու ձեռնպահ եմ մնում… կարող ա ամեն ինչ կոնտրոլից դուրս գար ու իշխանափողություն լիներ, ակմ էլ սպանդ լիներ ու խուճապ ժողովրդի մեջ ու մեծ զոհերին չնայած սսկացնեին… մի խոսքով դժվար է կանխատեսել…


Չէին սպանի հաստատ, որ սպանելու նպատակ նունենային դժվար չէր մի հատ էլ «նաիրի հունանյան» ծրագրի պես բան մոգոնել, դա ընդհամենը հոգեբանական ճնշում էր դա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ ջհանդամ սպանեին եթե էդքան դուխով էին ու ժողովդրի ատելության պոռթկումից չէին վախենում։ Իրականում շանս չկար, պարզապես Լևոնին նստցրել էին տեղը հաստատ իմանալով, որ Լևոնը էն մարդը չի, որ խառնակությունների ժամանակ վազի փողոց։




> Նոր ընդդիմությունը պետք ա կարողանա իրեն հստակ տարանջատել ՀԱԿ-ից ու իշխանություններից ու դաշնակախառն ընդդիմությունից… հակառակ դեպքում իմաստ չունի ռեսուրսներ վատնել… ես ծրագրի վրա չէի կենտրոնանա, ոչ էլ գաղափարախոսության վրա, քանի որ հենց սրանք արդեն երկարաժամկետ պայքարի ատրիբուտներ են… իսկ նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտությունը թերևս մի քիչ էլ անհամբերության արդյունք ա, չնայած բոլոր հիմքերը կան անհամբեր լինելու…
> 
> Ապեր, ինձ համոզեք որ գամ ձեր հետևից (նոր ընդդիմության) … ու արագ… որ ասում ես ծրագիր կամ գաղափարախոսություն ես մի հատ լայնածավալ "լեկցիայի" հնարավորություն եմ տեսնում… հավատա գաղափարախոսություն ու ծրագիր ժողովրդին հասցնելը բարդ ծավալումն ու անշնորհակալ գործ ա, մանավանդ որ ժողովուրդները ծրագրեր կարդալ կամ գաղափարախոսությունների մեջ խորանալ չեն սիրում (ամեն տեղ)


Մեֆ ջան, ասա էլի, էդտեղ սենատորներին ո՞նց են ընտրում, թշերին նայելո՞վ, Մայքլ Դուգլասին նմանեցնելո՞վ,  մի խոսքով՝ գովազդին խափնվելո՞վ։ Եթե գովազդով է, ապա Լևոնի կամպանիայի իրականացրած գովազդն էլ ավելի շուտ բացասական ՊՌ էր քան թե հաշվենկատ ժողովդրին ձգող գովազդ։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մեր պտության մեջ պետական վարչարարական մարմինը չարորակ ուռուցք է իսկ ընդիմությունը ուղղակի ուռուց գ մեծ պոտենցիալով դառնալու չարորակ:
Հարկավոր է նոր ընդիմություն հիմնովին նորաացված արժե համակարգով և խորը սոցիալական ուղղվածությամբ:
Հանդուրժողական և հաղթանակած հասարակությյուն կարեկի է կառուցել միայն  այն դեպքում երբ հասարակական հարաբերությունների հիմքը կդառնա շարքային քաղաքացու նեղ անձնական շահը: Երբ Պետություն քաղաքացի օլիգախ եռանկյունին կաշխատի ի օգուտ քաղաքացու :
Մեր ընդիմադիրները Ընդիմադր քաղաքացի օլիգարխ եռանկյունու մեջ գործում են ճիշտ նույն ձևով որով գործում է Պետություն քաղաքացի օլիգախ համակրգը:
Միայն նոր ընդիմություն

----------

Tig (02.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ժամանակ չունեմ գրածիդ երկար բարակ պատասխանելու, առավել ևս որ ասում ես՝ հրաշալի պայքար էր, բայց ժողովդրին ծեծեցին ու կոտրեցին: Թվում է թե Լևոնը չգիտեր, որ ժողովդրին ծեծելու են ու տեռոր են անելու, երևի հույս ուներ, որ իշխանությունը հանգիստ խաղաղ, սկուտեղի վրա մատուցվելու էր, ժողովդրի ծափերն էլ դեսերտին։ Կամ ՀԱԿ–ը ուզում էր այսպես անել, բայց ցավոք ժողովուրդը այդպես չէր անելու։  Ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում։
> Ընդդիմությունը այո ռեսուրս չուներ, և հիմա էլ չունի։ Գիտե՞ս որ ռեսուրսի մասին է խոսքը՝ գաղափարական։ Ընդդիմության մեջ հավաքված են քաղաքականությունից ու քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաներից բեխաբար ձախողակ արկածախնդիրներ ու յանի գիշեր ցերեկ ուշքները գնում է  ժողովդրի համար։ Դրա համար էլ դրական ընթացք լինել չէր կարող և ապագայում էլ սրանք որևէ նոր բան առաջարկելու ունակ չեն։ Դրա համար էլ պնդում եմ, որ կա նոր ընդդիմության ու հզոր *ազգային* գաղափարախոսության շուրջ միավորվելու խիստ անհրաժեշտություն։ Մանավանդ որ ինքդ էլ ասում ես՝ 
> 
> Չուկ ջան, դու խիստ միակողմանի ես մտածում, դու էնքան մոլորված ռոմանտիկ ես, որ քեզ թվում է, թե սրանք որ գային, իրականացնելու էին իրենց խոստացած ծրագրերը, այնինչ չես ուզում խորանալ թե ինչ միջոցներով *էին* ուզում գալ իշխանության ու որն էր հիմնական խնդրի լուծման իրենց ցանկալի ձևը։ Համառորեն չես ուզում խորանալ, թե Լևոնը ինչու՞ էր մարտի մեկյան խայտառակությունից հետո  կառչել Ղարաբաղի խնդրից, շատ հարցերի մեջ չես ուզում խորանալ։ Ու Նաընդհատ նույն բանն ես ծեծում թե ժողովուրդը ակտիվ չի, ժողովուրդը չհավատաց, ժողովուրդը հոգնեց, բլա բլա բլա, ապեր մեր ժողովուրդը հիմար չի, ու իմ կարծիքով լավ է որ չհավատաց։ Լրիվ հակասական բան եմ չէ՞ ասում, մեկ տարի առաջ լրիվ այլ բան էի չէ՞ ասում։ Շուտ շուտ փոխվում եմ չէ՞։ Ապեր ուղղակի մեզ խաբել, մոլորեցրել են, էդքան բան։ Ու էս ժողովուրդը երկար ժամանակ ակտիվ լինել չէր կարող, էս ժողովուրդը հացի խնդիր ունի, ընտանիքները պահելու խնդիր ունի, տարիներ շարունակ չի կարող այդ վերացական ակտիվ լոլոներով զբաղվել։ Մուտիլովկաներ են էդ սաղ։ Ու մի անգամ էս ժողովուրդը որ տեսավ, որ սա էն ուժը չի, երկրորդ անգամ նույն ճանապարհով չի գնալու, սա 100%: Իսկ դու հիմա ձավար ես ծեծում՝ «սպառիչ չէր, կեղծ էր, հիմնավորված չէր», լրիվ ոնց որ կաշառքը չտված դասախոս լինես, որ ուսանողը ինչ ձև էլ պատասխանի, մեկ է չի ստանալու իր ուզած գնահատականը։
> Ինչ վերաբերում է նոր ուժի տեսլականին (արա էս ի՞նչ ապուշ բառ ա), ապա ես առաջին փոստում էլ նշել եմ, զուտ միայն խոսակցություններ են։ Բայց ես հույս (առայժմ, ընդհամենը հույս է) ունեմ, որ խոսակցությունները գործնական հունով առաջ կգնան դեպի նոր ուժ, իրատեսական ու ժողովդրամետ մոտոցումներով, կապրենք, կտեսնենք։


Եթե քեզ դուր ա գալիս խաբվածի ու մոլորյալի կարգավիճակը, ապա քեզ այդպիսին զգա, ձյաձ, բայց քո չհիմնավորված ու սին մտքերը մեր վզին մի փաթաթի:
Ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ ընդդիմության ծնունդին դեմ եմ, քանի որ իմ ողջ էությամբ դեմ եմ ոչ պրագմատիզմին: Գնա դաշնակների հետ կոալիցիա կազմի, որ հաջորդ անգամ իրանցից խաբված զգաս:

Քո գրառումները սկսել են փայլել կեղծիքի բարձր աստիճանով, օրինակ այս գրառմանդ միջի սին պնդումն այն մասին, թե իբր ընդդիմության մեջ լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչներ չկան: Ես չեմ ուզում գտնել ու մեջբերել հենց քո՝ այդ գործիչներից շատերին գովերգող գրառումները, ցույց տալու «զարթոնքդ», իրականում՝ կեղծիքդ, հուսահատությունդ,  հուսալքությունդ:
Դու էլի շարունակեցիր տանել անձնական հարթություն ու հերթական անգամ խուսափեցիր կոնկրետ հարցերին կոնկրետ պատասխաններից.

- Ցույց տուր նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման ներուժի առկայությունը,
- Ցույց տուր այն, ինչը չի անում գործող ընդդիմություն ու կարող էր անել՝ հաշվի առնելով եղած ռեսուրնսները:

Հիշեցնեմ, թեմայում հանդես ես գալիս իբր էն տեսանկյունից, որ կա նոր ուժ ստեղծելու ռեսուրս ու անհրաժեշտություն: Ուրեմն հիմնավորիր խոսքերդ, մի շեղիր թեման: Ազնիվ եղիր: Չասես առաջին գրառումդ, դու թեմայում խոսել ես այն մասին, որ իբր կա ներուժը, ուրեմն ցույց տուր: Մի շեղիր:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, ուրեմն լսիր ինչ եմ ասում՝ երեկ էս ընդդիմությունը հայտարարում էր որ եկեք միավորվենք իշխանափոխության հարցը լուծենք, որ դրանով դեմակրատիա, ֆլան ֆստան ստեղծենք հա՞։ Ես էս ընդդիմության հետ էի։ Էս ընդդիմությունը ինչ որ պահանջել է ժողովդրից, իսկ պահանջել է ընդհամենը երկու բան՝ գնալ ընտրությունների ու քվեարկել իրենց օգտին, մեկ էլ լռվել մնալ Օպերայի Հրապարակում, տեղ չգնալ, ուրեմն ես առաջինը կատարել եմ, երկրորդն էլ մասսամբ, որովհետև նախ գործիցս հրաժարվելու որևէ պատճառ չեմ տեսել (հրապարակում հավաքված մնալու կայֆը մի քիչ անհասկանալի էր), և երկրորդ՝ ինչքան որ կանգած մնացել եմ, որևէ առաջարկ, որևէ նոր բան չի ասվել, բացի նրանից, որ հը՜, հը՜ սաղ լավ ա լինելու։ *Ու առհասարակ հիշիր, ես որևէ քաղաքական ուժի դուդուկի տակ պարելու ոչ մի պարտավորություն չեմ ունեցել, չունեմ, և չեմ ունենալու ինչքան էլ այդ ուժը պնդի թե դա իմ շահերից է բխում, որովհետև ես իմ շահերը գիտեմ, ոչ դեբիլ եմ, ոչ էլ դեգենեռատ։ Ու Սահմանադրությունով իմ այդ իրավունքը ամրագրված է։ Ու նաև հիշիր, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր լինել չի կարող, դա աբսուրդ միտք է քաղաքականության մեջ։* 
Հիմա էդ հիմնական հարցը չլուծվեց ու մնաց բորտին չէ՞, դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, սպասենք մինչև Սերժը լրիվ քաքմեջ անի Հայաստանի արտաքին գործերը (ներքինը վաղուց քաքմեջ եղած է), ու պատերազմի ու բողոքի ալիքի տակ Լևոնը իր իշխանության հարցերը լուծի՞, թե՞ ընհամենը խոսենք նոր ուժի առաջացման հնարավորության մասին, որն էլ էս թեմայի նյութն էր։ Ուզում ես ձենս կտրե՞մ, թե՞ հատուկ քեզ համար հիմնավորված քաղաքական դիսերտացիա պաշտպանեմ «Հայաստանի չեղած ուժերի ապաքաղաքական լինելը» թեմայով։ Առհասարակ ես իմ կարծիքը ասում եմ առանց որևէ հետին մտքերի ու դիտավորությունների, քո որակումները պահիր նեղ օրվա համար պետք կգան։ :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ձյաձս, ուրեմն նորից:
Դու թեմա ես բացել, որտեղ ասում ես, որ կա նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտություն ու կա ներուժ:
Ես քեզ խնդրում եմ անընդհատ դա հիմնավորել, դու էլի ֆռում ու խոսում ես ՀԱԿ-ի էսինչ բանը դուրս չեկավ, ես դուդուկի տակ պարող չեմ ու էլի լիքը բաներ:
Ասում եմ. նպատակդ ՀԱԿ-ին քրֆելն է, քրֆի: Բայց իրերն իրենց անունով կոչենք, ձև չանենք, որ իբր նոր ընդդիմության տեսլականից ենք խոսում, իրականում ՀԱԿ-ին քրֆենք:

Ու հերիք ա էդ ժողովրդին մեղադրելուց կատաստրոֆա սարքելը, ձևացնելը, որ վա՜յ, վիրավորված ենք, ոնց կլինի, Չուկը ասեց ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, էս ինչ ապազգային տարր ա էս Չուկը: Մի քիչ օբյեկտիվությունը ու սեփական սխալների գիտակցումը չի խանգարի ոչ մեկին: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Օպերայում կանգնելուն... ապա ուշադիր, եթե դա անարդյունավետ ու անիմաստ  բան էր, ինչի՞ զոհերի գնով կտրեցին:
Գոնե էս տարրական բանի մասին մտածիր, եթե ուրիշ բաների մասին մտածել չես ուզում:

Ու վերադառնանք թեմայի ակունքին:

Ասում ես, թե նոր ընդդիմության ներուժ կա: Ցույց տու՛ր:
Մի փոխիր թեման ֆլան-ֆստանի վրա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձս, ուրեմն նորից:
> Դու թեմա ես բացել, որտեղ ասում ես, որ կա նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտություն ու կա ներուժ:
> Ես քեզ խնդրում եմ անընդհատ դա հիմնավորել, դու էլի ֆռում ու խոսում ես ՀԱԿ-ի էսինչ բանը դուրս չեկավ, ես դուդուկի տակ պարող չեմ ու էլի լիքը բաներ:
> Ասում եմ. նպատակդ ՀԱԿ-ին քրֆելն է, քրֆի: Բայց իրերն իրենց անունով կոչենք, ձև չանենք, որ իբր նոր ընդդիմության տեսլականից ենք խոսում, իրականում ՀԱԿ-ին քրֆենք:
> 
> Ու հերիք ա էդ ժողովրդին մեղադրելուց կատաստրոֆա սարքելը, ձևացնելը, որ վա՜յ, վիրավորված ենք, ոնց կլինի, Չուկը ասեց ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, էս ինչ ապազգային տարր ա էս Չուկը: Մի քիչ օբյեկտիվությունը ու սեփական սխալների գիտակցումը չի խանգարի ոչ մեկին: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Օպերայում կանգնելուն... ապա ուշադիր, եթե դա անարդյունավետ ու անիմաստ  բան էր, ինչի՞ զոհերի գնով կտրեցին:
> Գոնե էս տարրական բանի մասին մտածիր, եթե ուրիշ բաների մասին մտածել չես ուզում:
> ...


Ապեր ես հարցում եմ բացել, ոնց տեսնում ես։ Ու արտահայտել եմ կարծիքս որը հիմնավորել եմ այնքանով, ինչքանով որ կարողացել եմ, եթե դու հիմքեր չես ուզում նկատել, դա քո իրավունքն է։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նախ ոչ ոք էլ պարտավոր չի իր կարծիքը հիմնավորի ու դու էլ դատական ատյանի տեղ քեզ դնես ու անընդհատ մերժես հիմնավորումը, սա մաթեմատիկա չի, որ ես քեզ բանաձևերի ու կանոնների միջոցով ապացուցեմ, որ x–ը հավասար է 0–ի։
Ես չեմ ասել թե ընդդիմության ներուժ կա, սակայն ասել եմ որ դրա բացակայությունը չափազանց վատ է, նշանակում է գրողի ծոցը գնալ։ Վատ չի լինի, եթե դու ինքդ մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ լինես։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր ես հարցում եմ բացել, ոնց տեսնում ես։ Ու արտահայտել եմ կարծիքս որը հիմնավորել եմ այնքանով, ինչքանով որ կարողացել եմ, եթե դու հիմքեր չես ուզում նկատել, դա քո իրավունքն է։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ նախ ոչ ոք էլ պարտավոր չի իր կարծիքը հիմնավորի ու դու էլ դատական ատյանի տեղ քեզ դնես ու անընդհատ մերժես հիմնավորումը, սա մաթեմատիկա չի, որ ես քեզ բանաձևերի ու կանոնների միջոցով ապացուցեմ, որ x–ը հավասար է 0–ի։
> Ես չեմ ասել թե ընդդիմության ներուժ կա, սակայն ասել եմ որ դրա բացակայությունը չափազանց վատ է, նշանակում է գրողի ծոցը գնալ։ Վատ չի լինի, եթե դու ինքդ մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ լինես։


Դու ասել ես որ ներուժ կա, ու քվեարկել ես այդ կետի օգտին:
Ես վերին ատյանի դատարան չեմ, սակայն ես այս քննարկման համատեքստում իմ առջև խնդիր եմ դրել անընդհատ ցույց տալ, որ դու ընդամենը հակաքարոզչություն ես անում այլ ոչ թե քեզ հետաքրքրում է նոր ընդդիմության հարցը:

Այսպիսով ներկա փուլում եկել եմ այն եզրահանգման, որ ես լրիվ ճիշտ եմ:
Քեզ թեմայի բուն պահանջը բնավ չի հետաքրքրում, դու հրաշալի գիտես, որ ներուժ չկա:

Թեման ինքը բացվել է կողմնակալ: Թեմայի առաջին գրառումները եղել են որոշակի ուղղվածության՝ ՀԱԿ-ին դեմ:
Հարցման կետերը թերի են, մասնավորաես չեն բավարարում հետևյալ տեսակետներով մարդկանց պահանջներին.
1. Մարդիկ, ովքեր գտնում են, որ այսօր նոր ընդդիմության պահանջը չկա, բայց գոհ չեն ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքից,
2. Մարդիկ, ովքեր գտնում են, որ կողքից այլ ուժերի գոյությունը լավ կլինի, բայց գոհ են ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքից,
և այլն:

Քո վերջին նախադասությունը ապացույց է, որ քո քվեն «Պետք է և Հայաստանում *կա նոր ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու ներուժ*» կետի օգտին, ինչպես նաև համապատասխան գրառումները չեն համապատասխանել իրականությանը, ունեցել են այլ շարժառիթներ:

Քո՝ թեման անընդհատ ՀԱԿ-ի վրա փոխելն ու հարցերին չպատասխանելը ցույց են տալիս քո իրական շարժառիթները:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կենացները քաղցրանում են :Smile: 

Ետ 2 տարի առաջ ոչ մեկ չէր մտածում Ղարաբաղի մասին, իշխանափոխությունը չէր խանգարում, հիմա վդռուգ սաղ սկսան մտածել ու որոշեցին չխանգարել իշխանություններին?

Իջեք լուսնից:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Վաաայ բացահայտվեցի… :Xeloq:  Հա ես ջհուդամասոն եմ, ու ուզում եմ պառակտում մտցնել  :Tongue:  Ապեր թե ինչու եմ քվեարկել այդ կետի օգտին, մի քիչ որ ուշադիր լինես, կգտնես գրառումներումս։ Ինչ վերաբերում է հակաքարոզչությանը, ապա մարդկանց լոխի տեղ մի դիր խնդրում եմ, իմ կարծիքներով չի որ մարդիկ պիտի քարոզվեն դա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ քանի գորշի արժեք ունի քո գովերգած ուժը եթե ոմն Վիշապ ակումբի թեմայում կարողանում է քո գովերգած ուժի վարկանիշը ցածրացնել, եփած հավի խնդալը կգա։ Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցադրման ըստ քեզ պակասող կետերին, ապա մտքովս չէր անցել, որ քաղաքական ուժին հավատարիմ մնալը կոմերիտական դառնալու պես մի բան է, էտօ պօժիզնեննօ կամ էլ մարդ կա, որ գոհ է, բայց վսյո տակի ինչ որ բան պակասում է։

----------

Ariadna (03.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կրկնում եմ, առ այս պահը թեմայում չի հնչել որևէ իրական մեղադրանք, թե ինչ պետք է աներ ՀԱԿ-ը, որ չի արել: Ողջ թեման քաղաքական լացուկոծ է:





> քանզի հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը չի անում այն ամենը, ինչ կարող էր անել, ու այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատել է պետք:


թաքուն լացում ես ապեր?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> - Ցույց տուր նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման ներուժի առկայությունը,


Ներուժը ո՞նց ենք չափելու, մարդագլխաքանակով թե՞ ինտելեկտուալ ունակություններով: Կամ միգուցե Ջոուլո՞վ: Ապեր, ներուժ միշտ էլ կա, ու էտ ներուժը նույն էն ժողովուրդն ա, որը երկու տարի առաջ հավատաց Լևոնի անկեղծությանը ու լցվեց հրապարակ: Ինչի՞ լցվեց: Քանի որ իրա մի կոնկրետ ցանկությանը առաջարկվում էր մի կոնկրետ լուծում: Ժողովուրդն ուզում էր իշխանափոխություն, ու իրան ասեցին, արի հեսա անում ենք: Եթե մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ նոր ընդդիմության կամ այլ կերպ ասած բողոքի նոր ալիքի ներուժ չկա, ուրեմն պիտի ընդունենք, որ Հայաստանում բողոքի պատճառ չկա, բողոքողներ չկան, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ լավ ա, նորմալ ա, բոլորը բավարարված են, ու հանգիստ նստած են տներում: Տե՞նց ա: Տենց չի: Ուրեմն ըստ սահմանման ընդունում ենք, որ ներուժ կա, ու կա այնքան, եթե ոչ ավելի շատ, որքան կար երկու տարի առաջ: Ինչի՞ էտ ժողովուրդը չի ակտիվանում: Քանի որ իրան բոլոր կողմերից, բառացիորեն բոլոր կողմերից ասել են «հանգիստ վեր ընգի տեղդ, քանի որ կկորցնես նաև էն նվազագոււյնը՝ պետականությունը, որը հիմա ունես»: Չգիտեմ թե ով երբ ա հիասթափվել, բայց կարաս բացես ու կարդաս տարբեր տեղեր իմ գրառումները այն մասին, որ երբ մեկ ու կես տարի առաջ հոկտեմբերին առաջին անգամ դադար հայտարարվեց, մեկը ես անձամբ ասել եմ, որ շարժումը զոռով տանում են դեպի մարում: Քո ասած ներուժը ՀԱԿ-ը բոլոր միջոցներով բնում խեղդել ա: Բառացիորեն: Խեղդել ա վախացնելով (կսպանեն, կկրակեն, ղարաբաղը կկորցնենք, թուրքերը մեզ կուտեն, պետականությունը կկորցնենք ֆուֆլո կտերով) ու խաբելով (համբերեք, հեսա հեսա էս գարուն չէ, մյուս գարուն, մյուս անգամ մարտավարություն, հաջորդ անգամ ռազմավարություն): ՀԱԿ-ը հասարակությանը գլորել ա ապատիայի գիրկը, քանի որ եթե հասարակությունը սովոր էր, որ իրեն պիտի իշխանությունները խաբեն, ապա հասարակությունը չի ուզում մի քանի անգամ ևս խաբված լինել ընդդիմության կողմից: Հասարակությունը ոչ մի պատճառ չունի Լևոնին հավատալու ավելի շատ, քան ժամանակին հավատացել ա Գեղամյանին կամ Արթուրիկին: Եթե նայես ՕԵԿ չորս տարի առաջվա գործունեությունը, ապա ՀԱԿ-ի պես ամեն առիթով հայտարարություն էր անում, բողոքում էի, վազում էր էս կողմ էն կողմ: Վերջում ի՞նչ արեց: Քցեց: Հիմա, ինչի պիտի հասարակությունը, իրա դառը փորձի հիման վրա ՀԱԿ-ին հավատա ավելի շատ քան ՕԵԿ-ին, եթե ըստ էության, ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չի փոխվում: Հիմա քաղբանտարկյալներ ու հարկային տեռոռ, էն ժամանակ էլ ՕԵԿ-ից առնետավազք ու էլի հարկային տեռոռ:

*Նենց որ, ապեր, կամ ընդունում ենք, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ լավ ա, կամ էլ ընդունում ենք, որ բողոքի ներուժ ամեն դեպքում կա, ու ինչքան ուզում ես:* Մնում ա, որ էտ ներուժին կոնկրետ բան առաջարկվի: Իսկ ի՞նչ ա առաջարկել էտ ներուժին ՀԱԿ-ը վերջին մեկ ու կես տարվա ընթացքում: Առաջարկել ա հանգիստ ու խաղաղ, օխչարի պես, սպասել: 



> - Ցույց տուր այն, ինչը չի անում գործող ընդդիմություն ու կարող էր անել՝ հաշվի առնելով եղած ռեսուրնսները:


Եթե քո նման ընդհանրական տերմիններով պատասխանեմ, ապա կասեմ, որ չի կոնսոլիդացրել հասարակության մեջ առկա բողոքի ներուժը, և չի առաջարկել ժողովրդին հուզող հարցերի լուծման կոնկրետ ուղիներ: Դու՞րդ գալիս ա: Չի գալիս: Իմ դուրն էլ չի գալիս: Դրա համար էլ կոնկրետ ասում եմ, անկեղծ չի եղել ժողովրդի հետ ու չի ասել «ժողովուրդ, վախում ենք ու քաքում ենք տակներս, բայց որպես ատմազկա սաղիդ կուտ ենք տալիս, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մեզ հետ ա պահում կտրուկ գործողություններից»: Ու քեզ ասեմ, ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդները, ընտրությունից ընտրություն մեկ ու մեջ սութի երկու չափալախ ուտելու փոխարեն, լավ կանեյին սաղով գնային ու իրանց քցեին էն ավտոյի տակ, որով Նիկոլին դատարանից բերդ տարան, յոթ տարի տալուց հետո: 

*Հիմա կոնկրետ հարցիդ պատասխան: Ինչ չի՞ արել ՀԱԿ-ը: Իրան չի քցել ավտոյի տակ:*

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Բիձա (11.02.2010), Վիշապ (03.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> թաքուն լացում ես ապեր?


Ոչ, ապերո:
Ի տարբերություն շատերի իրատեսորեն եմ նայում, տեսնում և՛ բացերը, և՛ արածները:
Ես հստակ ասել եմ ու շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ունի լիքը բացեր: Այլ հարց, որ այստեղ իրական քննադատության փոխարեն լացուկոծային տրամադրություն է:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ղարաբաղի հարցին, ապա ուշադիր ապերո, ուշադիր, իրավիճակը փոխվել ա, Ղարաբաղյան հարցն ու հայ-թուրքականը մտցվել են վերջնական փուլ՝ նաև ընդդիմության ճնշել կարողանալու համար: Իրատեսություն մի կորցրու, մականվանդ սազական չի:

Տրիբուն ձյա, գրառումդ հետո կկարդամ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Փոշմանեցի, կարդացի, Տրիբուն ձյա, ապեր, մեղմ ասած խեղաթյուրում ես իրականությունը: 

Կարող եմ հատիկ հատիկ մեջբերեմ ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվության կոչերը ու նաև ցույց տամ այդ կոչերի կյանքի չկոչվելը: Ու՞մ մեղադրենք, կոչ անողին կոչը վատ անելու համար, թե՞ կոչը չլսողին:

Դու մեղադրելու ես կոչ անողին, ասելու ես «ուրեմն վատ ա արել»: Ու հենց էդտեղից էլ գալիս ա սխալդ: Որտև հա, ճիշտ ես, կոչերը իսկապես, փաստորեն, էնպես չեն արվել, որ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի, բայց միակողմանի մեղադրելը կատարյալ սխալ ա, քաղաքական անգրագիտություն ա: Եթե ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնող լիներ, կկանգներ էնպես, ինչպես ոտի ա հիմնական պայքարող շերտը: Ուրեմն ընդամենը քաղաքական տգիտություն ա մեղքը երկու կողմում էլ չփնտրելը:

Իսկ պատասխան հարցերիս, սպառիչ պատասխան, էլի չեղավ:
Ներուժի մասին խոսելիս ապացույց պետք չի, պետք է ընդամենը տրամաբանված հիմնավորում, պետք է ընդամենը ուսումնասիրել հասարակության վերաբերմունքը ու տեսնել, կա՞ արդյոք ոտի կանգնելու պատրաստ մարդ, թե՞ մենակ խոսողներ են:

Օրինակ Վիշապ ձյան խոսում ա: Հարցնում եմ, պատրա՞ստ ես առաջամարտիկ լինել: ԱՍում ա՝ ՉԷ:
Ու բոլորն են նույնը:
Կրկնում եմ, եթե լիներ այլ տրամադրություն, արդեն ոտի ելած կլինեին:

Եթե հավատում ենք այդ տրամադրության լինելուն, ապա նկատենք, որ այդպես խոսողների պահանջը առ այսօր բավարարված չէ, ընդդիմությունը նրանց ուզածը չի անում: Հարց. ո՞նց եղավ որ էդ բացը ոչ մի կերպ ոչ մեկի կողմից չլրացվեց: Պատասխան. որտև ներուժ չկա: Ու սա, ձյաձս, աքսիոմ ա: Հնարավոր ա ընդամենը երկու դեպք.
1. Որ այդպես խոսողներն ակտիվ չեն ու ակտիվացող չեն իրականում, հետևաբար առաջնորդ հայտնվելու դեպքում էլ մնալու են տեղում, հետևաբար ներուժ չկա,
2. Որ այդպես խոսողները առաջնորդ հայտնվելու դեպքում կակտիվանան, բայց այդ առաջնորդը չկա, հետևաբար ներուժ չկա:

Երրորդ տարբերակն ուղղակի չկա: Եթե կա, ցույց տուր:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր, մարդկանց գրածները անվանում ես լացուկոց` հիմնավորելով պատասխանների բացակայությունը հարցին, թե ետ ինչ ՀԱԿ-ը որ պետքա աներ, որ չի արել: 

Հետո ինքդ ասում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ունի լիքը բացեր, ինչը նշանակումա, որ լիքը բաներ չի արել, որ պետքա աներ: Ինքդ քո հարցին պատասխանում ես: Քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ մի քիչ հանգիստ ջութակի երաժշտության տակ մտածես, մտքերդ հավաքես, չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ ինքդ ճիշտ եզրակացության կգաս: Տրամաբանություն սիրող տղա ես:

Իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցը, ասեմ իմանաս, ահագին մեծ հեռավորության վրայա գտնվում վերջնական լուծումից:

----------

Բիձա (11.02.2010), Վիշապ (03.02.2010), Տրիբուն (03.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, մարդկանց գրածները անվանում ես լացուկոց` հիմնավորելով պատասխանների բացակայությունը հարցին, թե ետ ինչ ՀԱԿ-ը որ պետքա աներ, որ չի արել: 
> 
> Հետո ինքդ ասում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ունի լիքը բացեր, ինչը նշանակումա, որ լիքը բաներ չի արել, որ պետքա աներ: Ինքդ քո հարցին պատասխանում ես: Քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ մի քիչ հանգիստ ջութակի երաժշտության տակ մտածես, մտքերդ հավաքես, չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ ինքդ ճիշտ եզրակացության կգաս: Տրամաբանություն սիրող տղա ես:
> 
> Իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցը, ասեմ իմանաս, ահագին մեծ հեռավորության վրայա գտնվում վերջնական լուծումից:


Ռեալիստ ջան, ապեր, տվյալ դեպքում տրամաբանությանն օգնության կանչել քեզ է պետք, հասկանալու համար, որ իմ գրածներում որևէ հակասություն չկա, բոլորը նույն տրամաբանության ու իրերի դրվածքը ճիշտ ներկայացնել փորձելու մեջ են: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի հակասություն չկա: Մասնավորապես, այո, ՀԱԿ-ը ունի բացեր, որոնց մասին ես կարող եմ գրել, բայց հաշվի առնելով քննարկման մակարդակը չեմ գրի. խնդիրն այն է, որ բավական է լրիբ օբյեկտիվության տեսանկյունից գրառում անեմ, նշելով թե՛ դրականը, թե՛ բացասականը, քննարկման որոշ մասնակիցներ անմիջապես ոգևորվում ու բացասականի մասին խոսքերս դրոշակ են սարքում, չհասկանալով կամ դիտմամբ չտեսնելու տալով ողջ խոսքի ազնվությունն ու կողքին օբյեկտիվ դրականի գոյությունը: Դրա համար նախընտրում եմ առիթ լինելու դեպքում առողջ քննադատությունս հնչեցնել ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչների մոտ, ովքեր ոչ թե կախվելու են այս կամ այն բառիցս, այլ ընդունեն ի գիտություն:

Ու չնայած դրան թեմայում չկա այդ բացերի մասին օբյեկտիվ խոսակցություն, կա ընդամենը ամեն ինչում ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրելու ձգտում, քննադատության փոխարեն հայհոյախոսություն, իրական բացթողումները նշելու փոխարեն լացուկոծային խեղաթյուրում և այլն: Ու նաև պնդել եմ, որ չնայած իր ունեցած բացերին ՀԱԿ-ի բռնած ընդհանուր գիծը նույնն է *ու ճիշտ*, ավելին, չի փոխվել 2007-ի աշնան ակտիվացած պայքարի սկզբից մինչև հիմա, ավելին, իմ խոսքն ու տրամաբանությունն էլ այդ ողջ ընթացքում չի փոխվել, իսկ այլ էս թեմայում ակտիվ մասնակիցների մի մասինը փոխվել է: Ու սա է, որ այդ մարդկանց պիտի խորհելու տեղ տա:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ ապեր, 1+1=79

կյանքնա փոխվում վայրկյանը մեկ, ինչից ես խաբար...

----------


## Chuk

> լավ ապեր, 1+1=79
> 
> կյանքնա փոխվում վայրկյանը մեկ, ինչից ես խաբար...


Որևէ տրամաբանության չենթարկվող գրառում  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Օրինակ Վիշապ ձյան խոսում ա: Հարցնում եմ, պատրա՞ստ ես առաջամարտիկ լինել: ԱՍում ա՝ ՉԷ:…


Նախ մի հատ ձևակերպիր թե այդ առաջամարտիկը այդ ի՞նչ թռչուն է, որտե՞ղ է բնակվում։ Որ իմանամ, պատրաստ եմ, թե չէ։ Երկրորդ՝ ես ե՞րբ եմ «չէ» ասել, այն էլ սույն ամպագոռգոռ հարցին։ Եվ երրորդ՝ ինչի՞ համար պիտի էս ու էն անեմ, եթե հանուն «հայրենիքի փրկության», «պետության բարգավաճման», «ազատության», «դեմոկրատիայի» ու նման այլ տեսակի վերացական, ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չնշանակող կտերի, ապա վազն արի ինձնից։ Իսկ եթե հանուն իմ՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացու շահերի, ապա ես հենց հիմա էլ պայքարում եմ իմ իրավունքների համար։ Օրինակ էսօր ինձ գայիչնիկը կանգնացրեց, ընենց պայքարեցի, որ մանթո ընկավ։ Իսկ այնպիսի խնդիրներ լուծելու համար՝ ինչպիսիք են պետական միջոցների յուրացումը չինովնիկների կողմից, ոլորտների մոնոպոլիզացումը ու մարդկանց վստահության չարաշահումը, պետական տուկատ արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը, փողերի լվացումը, հարկային ու մաքսային ապօրինությունները, ինձ հետ անմիջականորեն առնչություն չունեցող բայց իմ շահերին հարվածող ցանկացած մանիպուլյացիա, ապա որպես դրանց դեմ պայքարի միջոց ՀԱԿ–ը ինձ առաջարկել է ձայն տալ իրեն, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի, ու իրենք յանի լուծեն սույն խնդիրները, հավատացել, ձայնս տվել եմ, չի արել, և ուրիշ լուծում էլ չի առաջարկել, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փոշմանեցի, կարդացի, Տրիբուն ձյա, ապեր, մեղմ ասած խեղաթյուրում ես իրականությունը: 
> 
> Կարող եմ հատիկ հատիկ մեջբերեմ ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվության կոչերը ու նաև ցույց տամ այդ կոչերի կյանքի չկոչվելը: Ու՞մ մեղադրենք, կոչ անողին կոչը վատ անելու համար, թե՞ կոչը չլսողին:
> 
> Դու մեղադրելու ես կոչ անողին, ասելու ես «ուրեմն վատ ա արել»: Ու հենց էդտեղից էլ գալիս ա սխալդ: Որտև հա, ճիշտ ես, կոչերը իսկապես, փաստորեն, էնպես չեն արվել, որ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնի, բայց միակողմանի մեղադրելը կատարյալ սխալ ա, քաղաքական անգրագիտություն ա: Եթե ժողովուրդը ոտի կանգնող լիներ, կկանգներ էնպես, ինչպես ոտի ա հիմնական պայքարող շերտը: Ուրեմն ընդամենը քաղաքական տգիտություն ա մեղքը երկու կողմում էլ չփնտրելը:
> 
> Իսկ պատասխան հարցերիս, սպառիչ պատասխան, էլի չեղավ:
> Ներուժի մասին խոսելիս ապացույց պետք չի, պետք է ընդամենը տրամաբանված հիմնավորում, պետք է ընդամենը ուսումնասիրել հասարակության վերաբերմունքը ու տեսնել, կա՞ արդյոք ոտի կանգնելու պատրաստ մարդ, թե՞ մենակ խոսողներ են:
> 
> ...


Չուկ ջան, ուրեմն երկու տարի առաջ, երբ Լևոնը եկավ ու ասեց, որ ժողովրդի մեջ հասունացել ա իշխանափոխության պահանաջը ու իրա վրա վերցրեց էտ պահանաջը առաջնորդելու դերը, Հ1-ով առավոտից իրկկուն գլուխներս տանում էին, որ Հայաստանը ձեր համար Վրաստան ու Ուկրաինա չի, Հայաստանում չկա հասունացած իշխանափոխության պահանջ, որ չկա իշխանափոխություն անելու ներուժ, ու որ մենք ունենք Ղարաբաղի հարց ու հայ թուրքական լարված հարաբերություններ, ու պետք ա իրատես լինել ու պետքա ա խելոք մնալ: Ուրեմն, հիմիկվա քո ասածների ու երկու տարի առաջ Հայլուրի ասածների մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, ապեր: 

Ուրեմն, ամեն անգամ, երբ դու հատիկ հատիկ ցուց տաս ՀԱԿ ակտիվության կոչորը, ես էլ հատիկ հատիկ ցույց կտամ ՀԱԿ-ի պայքարը մեռցնելուն ուղղված գործողությունները: Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա չսկսենք, քանի որ դու դատապարտված ես պարտության, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը փաստացի պարտված քաղաքական ուժ ա:

----------

davidus (04.02.2010), REAL_ist (03.02.2010), Վիշապ (03.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկ ջան, քանի որ դրած հարցակոխ ես անում, արի մի երկու հարցի էլ դու պատասխանի: 

Ինչի՞ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց երկու տարի առաջ, բայց ոտքի չի կանգնում հիմա: 
Ինչի՞ երկու տարի առաջ կես միլիոն մարդ պայքարի քո սիրած առաջամարտիկներ, հիմա քո ասած առաջամարտիկներից մնացել եք մենակ դու, մեկ էլ մի մի քանի հոգի, որ դու գիտես:

----------


## Chuk

Ամեն, Տրիբուն ձյաս:
Ուրեմն իմ ասածների ու հայլուրի ասածների միջև համեմատությունը խոսում է քո վերլուծության սնանկ լինելու մասին, բայց չխորանանք:

Ես գիտեմ մի բան. դու ուրախանալու ես, երբ որ իմանաս, որ սխալվել էիր: Ինձ դա բավարարում ա:
Բայց այ էս կարգի տրամադրությունդ ու տարածածդ անհիմն խոսակցությունները չեն դզում, ամեն դեպքում իրավունքը քոնն ա: Ժողովրդավարության ու խոսքի ազատության վատ կողմերից մեկը...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, քանի որ դրած հարցակոխ ես անում, արի մի երկու հարցի էլ դու պատասխանի: 
> 
> Ինչի՞ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց երկու տարի առաջ, բայց ոտքի չի կանգնում հիմա: 
> Ինչի՞ երկու տարի առաջ կես միլիոն մարդ պայքարի քո սիրած առաջամարտիկներ, հիմա քո ասած առաջամարտիկներից մնացել եք մենակ դու, մեկ էլ մի մի քանի հոգի, որ դու գիտես:


Ես էս հարցերիդ վաղուց եմ պատասխանել  :Smile: 
Որտև ժողվուրդը ուզում էր ասեր մեկ, երկու, երեք, հաղթեցինք:
Ցավոք իսկական պայքարելու պատրաստակամություն մեծ մասաների մոտ չկար  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն, Տրիբուն ձյաս:
> Ուրեմն իմ ասածների ու հայլուրի ասածների միջև համեմատությունը խոսում է քո վերլուծության սնանկ լինելու մասին, բայց չխորանանք:
> 
> Ես գիտեմ մի բան. դու ուրախանալու ես, երբ որ իմանաս, որ սխալվել էիր: Ինձ դա բավարարում ա:
> Բայց այ էս կարգի տրամադրությունդ ու տարածածդ անհիմն խոսակցությունները չեն դզում, ամեն դեպքում իրավունքը քոնն ա: Ժողովրդավարության ու խոսքի ազատության վատ կողմերից մեկը...


Չեմ ուրախանալու, քանի որ էտ դեպքում փիս ռեստորան կրված կլինեմ, Ռամի ականջը կանչի  :Jpit: ))))))))))))))) 

Ապեր, բայց դու գնալով քաղաքական ակտիվիստից վերածվում ես պոետ-գրաքննադատի - սնանկ վերլուծույթուն, սին մտքեր, ստահոդ հայտարարություններ, մտքերի խեղաթյուրում: Ի՜նչ հարուս բառապաշար ա: 
Չուկ ջան, որ ուշադիր նայես, ու Ռամի սիրած խորքային վերլուծույթունն անես, կտեսնես որ ՀԱԿ-ի ու իշխանությունների գործողույթունների միջև սկզբունքային տարբերություններ արդեն վաղուց չկան: Դրանք տարբեր են ձևի մեջ, բայց ոչ բովանդակության: Երկուսն էլ չեն ուզում որ կտրուկ շարժեր լինեն ու երկուսն էլ գնում են քիչ թե շատ երաշխավորված, հանգիստ ու խաղաղ թոշակի հետևից - ԱԺ-ում տեղեր: Տոկոսը կասի Ռամը, իրա վերջին երազից  :Jpit: )))))

----------

REAL_ist (03.02.2010), Վիշապ (03.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էս հարցերիդ վաղուց եմ պատասխանել 
> Որտև ժողվուրդը ուզում էր ասեր մեկ, երկու, երեք, հաղթեցինք:
> Ցավոք իսկական պայքարելու պատրաստակամություն մեծ մասաների մոտ չկար


Փաստորեն իսկական պայքարը սկսվում ա չորս, հինգ, վեցից: Կներես ապեր, մեզ սկզբում ասում էին, որ մեկ երկու, երեք ա լինելու: Մեկ, երկու, երեքով չստացվեց, չորսի վրա ասեցին հինգն ու վեցը բաց ենք թողնելու (դադար), սպասելու ենք յոթին: Յոթի պահին ասեցին, որ ութին կասեն հաջորդ թիվը, ութի վրա ասեցին որ ինն ու տասը բաց ենք թողնում (էլի դադար), ու տասնեմկին հրամեցեք տարեք: Ու սենց, ոնց որ քսանքանիսին ենք հասել, ու հաջորդ թվին ենք սպասում: Ասում են մարտի մեկին հաջորդ թիվը կասեն, բայց էս անգամ մոտավոր թիվ ա լինելու՝ հարյուր ինտերվալով:

----------

davidus (04.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, որ ուշադիր նայես, ու Ռամի սիրած խորքային վերլուծույթունն անես, կտեսնես որ ՀԱԿ-ի ու իշխանությունների գործողույթունների միջև սկզբունքային տարբերություններ արդեն վաղուց չկան: Դրանք տարբեր են ձևի մեջ, բայց ոչ բովանդակության:


Խորքային վերլուծություն: Վեհ ա հնչում, ձյաձս:
Բոլոր փաստարկված գրառումները շրջանցվում են, ոնց-որ բան ասած չլինես, իսկ էդպիսի գրառումներից սկսում եք բառի բուն իմաստով կախվել: Էլ հանուն ինչի՞ էս թեմաներում խորքային վերլուծություն ունեմ: Ու՞մ համար անեմ: Քո՞: Որ նախատրամադրվածությամբ ես կարդալու ու դեռ չկարդացած մտածես, թե ոնց ես հակառելու  :Wink: 
Չէ, լավ ա:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ընդդիմությանն ու իշխանությանը...
Հմմ... արդեն տևական ժամանակ ա ինչ քո (ձեր) խոսքի ու իշխանական մամուլի խոսքի մեջ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, ճիշտն ասած:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, հենց մանրուքներից է ձևավորվում ամբողջությունը։ Մեր ժողովրդի պարագայում լիքը մարդ կար, որ մարուքները իսկապես կարևոր չէին, որովհետև էս մարդիկ տարրական խնդիրներ ունեին, նրանք պետության կողմից առհամարված էին բառիս բուն իմաստով։ Բայց մեր հասարակության մեջ կար նաև միջին դասը, որի ներկայացուցիչները լավ էլ կարողանում էին թացը չորից տարբերել, ու իրենց հենց մանրուքներ էին հետաքրքրելու։ Դրա համար Օպերայի հրապարակում հավաքված էր հիմնականում  չարքաշ խավը, և բավականին քիչ միջին դասի ու բարձր դասի մարդիկ։ Ուսանողությանը Լևոնը լրիվ մոռացել էր, ուսանողները  ըստ իրենց պիտի հասկանային ու գային։ Ղարաբաղի հարց, դեմոկրատիա, հայրենասիրություն, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։


Վիշապ ջան, հենց կպար մանրունքներին տանուլ ես տալու հաստատ, դրան ասում են  shoot yourself on a foot, ինչ պատասխան էլ տաս մանրունք ներկայացնող հարցին սխալվելու ես… ու էդ ստադիայում դու մանրունքների պատասխան չես կարող ունենալ, անհնար ա… անգամ եթե հաշվարկ ես ունենում էլի չես ասում որովհետև էդ հաշվարկների հանգամանքները միայն քեզնից կախված չի և հետո, ինչքան շատ ես կենտրոնանում մանրունքների վրա էնքան քո սխալվելու հավանականությունը մեծանում ա ու էնքան քեզ կպնելու տեղ ես տալիս… մինչև դետալներին անդրադառնալն էնքան հիմնական հարցեր կան որ դետալի ժամանակ չի մնա… Կարծում եմ մեծ սխալ կլիներ դետալների վրա կենտրոնանալը… ամեն ինչ կլղոզվեր ու հաստատ չէիր կարողանալու քո ու մնացածների տարբերությունը շեշտել… ի՞նչ մանրունք/դետալ էր պետք միջին խավին որ չստացավ… միջին խավը հաստատ պիտի որ լավ իմանար դեմոկրատիայի, ազատ շուկայի առավելություններն ու հասկանար որ դրանք եթե չկան դետալից խոսելը "կուտ ա" 100%… Վիշապ ջան, էն վիճակին ինչ որ մեր երկիրն ա դետալից խոսելը լրիվ կուտ ա ու ցավալի ա որ մեր միջին դասակարգը էդ կուտը պտի ուտեր… 




> Մեֆ ջան մեր ժողովուրդը որ էդքան հավաքված էր, ընդհամենը ուզում էին սրանցից ազատվել, վե՛րջ։ Հենց սա էլ Լևոնի ողջ ուժն էր, մնացած դեմոկրատիայի անցնելը մենակ «դեմոկրատիայի» անունը տալը չի, դու պետք է մարդկանց հստակ բացատրես նոր սիտեմի առավելությունները այնպես, որ հասարակության լայն շերտերը իրենց շահերը պարզ ձևով նկատեն նորի մեջ։ Իսկ ժողովդրին որ ասում ես ազատ ձայնի իրավունք, ազատ խոսքի իրավունք, ապա դա էս ժողովդրի համար ոչմիբան է, կարելի է կարծել թե ժողովուրդը բաղկացած է միայն լրագրողներից որ չեն կարողանում ազատ արտահայտվել, ու նման էլի լիքը «մանրուքներ»։


Սրեղ Վիշապ ջան, հետդ պիտի համաձայնվեմ… ուղղակի ստեղ մի հարց կա… ինչ ուղղությամբ ես գնում, սև ՓՐ-ի թե բացատրականի… սրա բալանսը շատ դժվար ա գտնելը… մի կողմից երբ սկսում ես ինտենսիվ բացատրական աշխատանքներ տանել ակամայիվ պատրաստվում ես երկարաժամկետ պայքարի, համաձայնվի որ դեմոկրատիայի ու ազատության առավելությունները որպեսզի զուտ բարոյական խրատից վերածվի պարգմատիկ, գործնական անհրաժեշտության, հավատ 2-3 ամիսը քիչ ա ու կոնտրաստը քո ու իշխանությունների միջև մեռնում ա… մյուս կողմից էլ միանշանակ սև ՓՐ-ի վրա հենվելը իր հակառեակցիան է տալիս ինչքան էլ որ ճիշտ լինեն ու արդարացված (պորձը ցույց տվեց որ հլա մի բան էլ լավ են ներկայացրել), ես հակակրանք նկատել եմ միջին խավի մոտ, այնքանով ինչքանով որ շփվել եմ նրանց հետ… բայց մյուս կողմից էլ սև ՓՐ-ը կոնտրաստի ամենալավ ձևն էր մեր պարագայում քանի որ իշխանությունները քաղափարական տար չեն պարունակում իրենց մեջ… սրանք կրիմինալ են ու սա չափազանցված չի… էս պարագային բալաս պահելը շատ դժվար ա… ես հաստատ դրա պատասխանը չունեմ





> Մեֆ ջան, հենց հիմա Սերժը Ղարբաղի հարցը փորձում է լուծել քո ասած այդ փողզիջումային տարբերակով, լավա՞ գոհ ես՞։ Հեսա ապուշները զորքը կհանեն որոշ տարածքներից ու Ադրբեջանի զարքի համար կարգին ֆռոնտ կբացեն, ու հարմար պահի ազերները պրովակացիա կսարքեն հարձակվելը հիմնավորելու համար, կայֆ ա՞։ Խի դու Ադրբեջանից լսել ես, որ իրենք էլ են փողզիջումային տարբերակին կո՞ղմ, էս խի ույն Ադրբեջանը չի՞, որ Բաքվում ու Սումգայիթում սպանդ արեց, Շուշիից էլ գրադով հնձեց Ստեփանակերտը, հիմա էլ Ալիևը Գյուլի ու Նազարբաևի հետ «երազկոտ» պլաններ ունի Զանգեզուրով միջանցք ստեղծելու հա՞։ Ու էս իրավիճակում մենք փոխզիջումներից ենք խոսու՞մ։ Խրիմյան հայրիկի շերեփն էլ հիմա պողպատից է, անգլիական նավերն էլ պատրաստ սպասում են որ Հայոց լեռները բարձրանան ու մեզ պաշտպանե՞ն, էլի էս խելքին ե՞նք։


Վիշ ջան, Ղարաբաղի հարցը մենակ փոխզիջման վարյանտով կարա լուծվի ու սրանք բարոյական խրատներ կամ մարդասիրական կոչեր չեն ապեր. էն ինչ որ Սերժն էսօր անում ա դրան փոխզիջում անվանելը շատ դժվար ա… ու սխալ կլինի ԼՏՊ-ի ու ՍՍ-ի փոխզիջումները նույն հարթության վրա դիտարկելը… սկզբից ասեմ որ մեր հայկական քաղաքական բառապաշարի մեջ "փոխզիջում" բառ գոյություն չունի, "փոխզիջում=զիջում" եթե սենց նայենք համաձայն եմ երկուսն էլ զիջում են… բայց ես հո գիտեմ, ապեր որ ես չեմ որ դրանց տարբերությունը պտի բացատերմ քեզ… "փոխզիջումն" ու "լուծումը" դրանք անքակտելի են միմյանցից Վիշապ ջան, իմ կարծիքով… միակ դեպքը երբ կարաս լուծումն անջատես փոխզիջումից դա էն ա երբ թշնամուդ տառացիորեն ոչնչացնում ես… ու ինքը էլ չկա որ խնդիր առաջացնի… թուրքերը մեզ մինչև վերջ չոչնչացրին ու հիմա պտի կոմպրոմիսների գնան էդ հարցում… պարզ տեսնում ես որ մենք ադրբեջանցիքին չենք վերացրել… ու եթե մենք Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլուծենք, մեզ մոտ իշխանափոխությունը միշտ էլ լինելու է Ղարաբաղի հարցի միջոցով ինչպես որ մինչև հիմա… ու դրանից մենակ երրորդ ուժերն են շահելու… ու ես վախ ունեմ որ էս անգամ էլ է տենց լինելու…Սերժը փորձում ա խոսքից հետ կանգնի ու մի երկու քաղցր խոսք Գյուլի հետ փոխանակելուց հետո Եվրոպան հանկարծ հիշեց մարտի 1-ը, բանաձևերը, Նիկոլին… մենք կարանք նաղդ ղժժանք հիմա ու Սերժին սարքենք սանդվիչ մեր ու Եվրոպայի արանքում… ու ինչ ես կարծում ինչ կարա ինքն անի… հազար ու վրյանտ կարա լինի, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ մեզ ձեռ չի տա… ու մի հատ դետալ նկատի Վիշապ ջան, հարցի չլուծումը սառեցումը միշտ մեր իշխանությունները ներկայացնում են որպես ձեռքբերում… մեր սիրտն էլ հանգստանում ա որ լավ ա հլա չի լուծվելու… ապեր սա շատ դժբախտ դիրքորոշում ա… ու էս հարցը ցեղասպանության հետ միասին (երբ հռչակվեց մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության անկյունաքար) մեզ միշտ փշերի վրա են պահելու լավագույն դեպքում ու սա նորմալ կյանքի ձև չի լինելու (յահուդիներն անխելք չէին որ Սինայի անապատը հետ տվին)… Ապեր սա մենակ Հայաստանում չի սենց հայերս դրսում էլ ենք սենց… ամեն ընտրություններին կանդիդատները գալիս ասում են "մենք ցեղասպանությունն ընդունելու ենք" ու փողերը վեկալում թռնում են… ուրիշ հարց մեզ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ոնց ենք ապրելու, ինչ օրենքներ են մեր համայնքին պետք որ ուժեղանանք հարստանանք որ դառնանք գործոն… հե՜չ… Գլենդելի 40% հայ ա ու պրակտիկորեն ցանկաված մարդու կարանք ընտրենք, բայց ինչ… հլա տես ինչ անգրագետ են… ապրում ենք ամենաազատ երկրներից մեկում բայց մենտալիտետը 3 աշխարհի ա… ստեղ էլ հո սերժն ու լևոնը չեն… 





> Ապեր խի ով ա հայրենասիրական ֆռթոններին հիմա հավատում, էս ո՞ր դարն ա։ Սաղ հայրենասիրականների տակ էլ շահեր են նստած, էն էլ նեղ կրուգի շահեր, էս մեր օլիգարխները շատ էլ լավ հասկանում են, էդքան ոչխար չեն։ Դրա համար ոչ թե օլիգարխներին, այլ նորմալ գործարար մարդկանց պետք էր հստակ ծրագիր առաջարկել, *մանրուքներով*, դրա ժամանակը Լևոնը ուներ, ու ոչ թե ուղղակի ասել ես գամ, լավ ա լինելու, սրանց վերջը տալու եմ։ Իսկ առողջ մտածող գործարարը ընդհամենը հասկացավ, որ Լֆիկի տեղը Գրզոն ա լինելու, իսկ իր վրա հորթուբորթ եկողն ու հարկերով ճնշողն էլ Ջհանգիրյան Գագոն ա լինելու, ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի հասկանար։


Վիշապ ջան, էս հարցում ես քեզ հետ չեմ վիճի որովհետև ես որևէ նորմալ բիզնեսմեն չեմ ճանաչում Հայաստանում ու սխալ կլինի պնդել թե չկա քանի որ չեմ ճանաչում… կարծում եմ նրանց հետ գաղտնի խոսակց ություններ եղած կլինեն, բայց չեմ կարող պնդել





> Ահա, հենց խնդիրն էլ այն էր, որ այս ուժայիններին դու մենակ հողեր զիջելու պատրաստակամությամբ քո կողմը գրավողը չես, էս է՞ր հայրենասիականը։ Լևոնը ասում էր հարցը լուծենք, բանակն էլ կրճատենք 10000 մարդ, է ձյուն գա խելքիդ, ո՞ր մի ուժայինը քո կողմը կգա, եթե դու ընդհամենը իրեն անգործ թողնելու ծրագիր ես առաջարկում…


Ապեր, հենց ասում են որ ոչ մի կտոր հող չեմ տա ու հարցը կլուծեմ, դա ինձ համար կուտ ա… կարող ա մարդիկ կան որ կհավատան, բայց ես դրանց շարքերում չեմ… ԼՏՊ-ն կամ պտի խաբի կամ էլ պտի ճիշտն ասի ու սենց խայտառակ ըլնի ու ասեն հողերն ուզում ա հանձնի… ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը մենք ոնց ենք պատկերաղնում առանց փոխզիջման որի մեջ մտնում ա նաև տարածքների վերադարձ… եթե տենց լուծում կա ասեք իմանանմ (Վիշապ ջան, ես քեզ ինկատի չունեմ, խոսքս ընդհանուր եմ ուղղում)





> Չէին սպանի հաստատ, որ սպանելու նպատակ նունենային դժվար չէր մի հատ էլ «նաիրի հունանյան» ծրագրի պես բան մոգոնել, դա ընդհամենը հոգեբանական ճնշում էր դա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ ջհանդամ սպանեին եթե էդքան դուխով էին ու ժողովդրի ատելության պոռթկումից չէին վախենում։ Իրականում շանս չկար, պարզապես Լևոնին նստցրել էին տեղը հաստատ իմանալով, որ Լևոնը էն մարդը չի, որ խառնակությունների ժամանակ վազի փողոց։


Ստեղ էլ կարելի ա ենթադրություններ անել ու ես համոզված չեմ որ իմ ենթադրությունները քոնինից ավելի ճշգրիտ են… դու և Տրիբունը ստեղ ինձանից ավելի լավ կարող եք դրա վերլուծությունն անել ու ավելի հիմնավոր…




> Մեֆ ջան, ասա էլի, էդտեղ սենատորներին ո՞նց են ընտրում, թշերին նայելո՞վ, Մայքլ Դուգլասին նմանեցնելո՞վ,  մի խոսքով՝ գովազդին խափնվելո՞վ։ Եթե գովազդով է, ապա Լևոնի կամպանիայի իրականացրած գովազդն էլ ավելի շուտ բացասական ՊՌ էր քան թե հաշվենկատ ժողովդրին ձգող գովազդ։


ոչ թշերին ոչ էլ ծրագրերին, ընգեր տարբերությանն են նայում նրա ու օպոնոնտի ու ներկա վիճակը … ու դետալային բոլոր հարցերը վարպետորեն շրջանցվում են…

Վիշապ ջան, ես ԼՏՊ-ի գովքը չեմ անում, չնայած անուղղակիորեն տենց ա ստացվում…

----------


## Rammer

*ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԸ ՏՎԵՑ ԱՅԴ ՈՐԱԿԸ*

Անուշ Սեդրակյան. Քաղաքական վերլուծաբան,  Բանասիրական  գիտությունների թեկնածու, ԵՊՀ դասախոս

_Ի՞նչ է ներկայում տեղի ունենում Հայաստանում: Ձեր` քաղաքական վերլուծաբանի դիտարկումներն այդ կապակցությամբ:_

Ի՞նչն է ինձ Հայաստանում բոլորից շատ լարում… լարման  հիմնական պատճառն այն է, որ մեզ մոտ կարծես թե խոսակցության բոլոր թեմաները սպառվել են: Ինչի մասին մենք խոսել էինք ոգևորությամբ, ինչի մասին խոսում էինք ատելությամբ,  բոլոր թեմաներն ինքնասպառվել են և կանգ են առել մի կետի առաջ, որտեղ սկսվել է ծավալվել էլեմենտար բամբասանքը: Եվ ես ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ քաղաքական, տնտեսական և սոցիալական բամբասանքի կատեգորիային յուրովի: Ինձ թվում է`որպես տեխնիկական մեխանիզմ կարելի է, այնուամենայնիվ, այդ բամբասանքն օգտագործել: Մենք պարբերաբար հոգնում ենք խելոք լինելուց, բոլոր լավ արժեքներից, հոգնում ենք ազնիվ, արդար լինելուց. այս մեխանիզմը շատ ենք տեսնում մեր իրականության մեջ, երբ, օրինակ, ընդդիմադիր ներկայացուցիչը կարող է գնալ իշխանություն ամենաստորացնող պաշտոնի, մարդը, ով լրագրող է եղել, կարող է հանկարծ հայտնվել Ազգային ժողովում ԱԺ-ի դեմ այդքան խոսելուց հետո: Դա նրանից չէ, որ մարդիկ այդքան վատն են, այլ նրանից է, որ մենք մեր արժեքային համակարգը մեզ վրա փորձարկելուց հոգնում ենք: Ընդ որում, հոգնում ենք ազգովի: Չքավորը զզվել է իր չքավորությունից, հարուստն էլ` իր հարստությունից: Երկուսն էլ զզվել են իրենց կենսակերպից:

Ընդ որում, սա ոչ թե մեր արժեքային համակարգի բացակայությունից է (մենք ունենք մեր արժեքային համակարգը, ընդ որում այդ համակարգն այնքան ծանր է նստած մեր ուղեղներում` ընտանիքն առաջնային է, Առաքելական եկեղեցին միակն է, Եվրոպան հոմոսեքսուալիզմի բուն է), որ մեր արժեքային համակարգն իրեն սպառել է: Արժեքային այդ համակարգի մեջ փոքր փոփոխություններ փորձեց մտցնել Սովետական Միությունը: Դա նրան հաջողվեց, որի հետևանքով մենք ունեցանք Ղարաբաղի շարժումը: Եթե նկատել եք, Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը միակ խնդիրն է, որ մեզ պահում է օպտիմիստական նոտայի վրա: Եվ բարկությունն է միանշանակ, այսինքն` Ղարաբաղը ծախողի կերպարը, դիմակի նման մեկ գնում կպնում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, մեկ` Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, մեկ` Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Երբ հիմա ասում են անտարբեր ենք լինելու Ղարաբաղը հանձնելու դեպքում, սուտ է: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ այդ նոր ձևավորվող արժեքը թեև դեռ բնազդային վիճակում, բայց արդեն մեզ մոտ կա: Ղարաբաղը ներկա դրությամբ  զարմանալիորեն դարձել է հոգևոր նոր արժեքի հիմքը: Բոլոր գիտեն, որ Ղարաբաղը տալ չի կարելի:

_Վերջերս Ձեր հոդվածներից մեկում ընդդիմությանն ու իշխանությանն անվանում էիք հետաձգված: Երբ ասում եք իշխանությունը հետաձգված է և դրա համար էլ հետաձգված է ընդդիմությունը, արդյոք դրանով ընդդիմությանը չեք արդարացնում:_

Այսօր իշխանություն  չկա: Դա փաստ է: Իսկ ընդդիմությունն ինքն է որոշում` լինել, թե չլինել: Ընդդիմությունը պարտավոր չէ լինել ընդդիմություն, դեռ մի բան էլ մենք իրեն պահանջներ ներկայացնենք: Հիմա այդ մարդիկ ընդդիմադիր լինելու ֆունկցիա են վերցրել և ընդդիմադիր են այնպես, ինչպես կարող են: Միշտ հիշենք, որ ընդդիմությունը որպես ելման կետ վերցնում է իշխանական կրեատիվը: Իսկ մեր իշխանությունը նմանվում է այն առակին, երբ Նապոլեոնը գալիս է Մոսկվան նվաճելու, Մոսկվայի զորքերը գնում են Մոսկվայից… հիմա ո՞ւմ դեմ պայքարես: Նույն ձևով ընդդիմությունը եկել է, բայց իշխանական համակարգ չկա:
Իշխանության և ընդդիմության հարաբերակցությունն այսպես է լինում. մի մեխանիզմ  առաջարկում է իշխանությունը, մյուս մեխանիզմն առաջարկում է ընդդիմությունը, և իրենք քննարկում են` որ մեխանիզմն է լավ. նման գործընթաց Հայաստանում չկա: Դրա համար էլ հավասարապես անարվեստ է լինում թե իշխանությունը, թե ընդդիմությունը: Օրինակ` Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի օրոք իշխանության  մոդելը շատ ավելի պարզ էր, ավտորիտար էր,  դիկտատորական, հստակ, և դրա համար ընդդիմությունը շատ ավելի պրիմիտիվ էր և էլի շատ ավելի հստակ: Հիմա քանի որ իշխանությունը խիստ աղոտ է, նույն ձևով աղոտ է նաև ընդդիմությունը, թեև երկուսն էլ իրենց չափազանց վերլուծական և խելոք են ներկայացնում: Ընդ որում, շատ հետաքրքիր բան է կատարվում. իշխանության ջատագովներն ասում են` այ , դուք չգիտեք` ինչ է մտածել Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իսկ ընդդիմության ջատագովները ասում են` հեսա կտեսնեք` ինչ է մտածել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Այդ բոլոր հեռահար մտածմունքների մեջ մենք տատանվում ենք, բայց ինձ համար միանշանակ պարզ է, որ ոչ մի հեռահար մտածմունք այսօր չի կարող լինել:

_Այնուամենայնիվ, այս դեպքում  ի՞նչ է մեզ պետք,  նոր ո՞ւժ, նոր գաղափարախոսությո՞ւն:  Դրա անհրաժեշտությունն,  ըստ Ձեզ, այսօր մենք ունե՞նք_:

Ինչ վերաբերում է նոր ուժին, նոր գաղափարախոսությանը, նոր խնդիրներին… ես շատ եմ վախենում, որ նոր ուժը ստեղծվի, ինքն իր մեջ ներգրավի ջատագովների և ինչ-ինչ շարժում ծավալի. ես միանգամից ուզում եմ հիմա ասել, սկզբունքորեն դեմ եմ այլևս հանրահավաքային շարժմանը, ես սկզբունքորեն դեմ եմ երթերին, պիկետներին: Հիմա ինձ կարող են մեղադրել բոլոր տիպի դավաճանությունների մեջ. ես պատրաստ եմ այդ բոլոր դավաճանությունների բեռն ինձ վրա վերցնել: Բացատրեմ` ինչու այդ հանարահավաքների, երթերի ամենաակտիվ մասնակիցս հիմա կանգնել և դեմ եմ ելել: Որովհետև այս բոլոր պրոտեստային ձևերը էմոցիոնալ ազնվագույն  արժեքների հիմա վրա հիմնված ակցիաներ են: Բավական է այդ ակցիաները դառնան անարդյունք, մենք հուժկու հարվածով խփում ենք հենց այդ արժեքային համակարգին: Որովհետև մի բան, որ պիտի սկսի ձևավորվել, ու եթե դա անհաջողության է մատնվում. մարդիկ հերթական անգամ հասկանում են, որ Հայաստանի դոմինանտ արժեքը նյութական արժեքն է:

_Հնարավո՞ր է, որ նոր ուժը հենց Կոնգրեսի միջից ձևավորվի:_

Հիանալի է, թող Կոնգրեսի միջից լինի, թող ուրիշ տեղից գա այդ նոր ուժը: Դա ինձ չի հետաքրքրում: Կոնգրեսն արդեն մի մեծ ֆունկցիա է կատարում. այն ֆունկցիան է կատարում, որ մենք սկսել ենք քննարկել ընդդիմության որակը: Դա շատ կարևոր է, այսինքն` Կոնգրեսն ինքը տվեց այդ որակը: Ինքը կարող էր իբրև մտածող ընդդիմություն փորձեր ինչ-որ համագործակցելու ձև գտնել իշխանությունների հետ /միգուցե դա իրոք պետք էր, չեմ կարող ասել/, բայց որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաստատ մանիպուլացվող ընդդիմություն չէ, դա միանշանակ է և անժխտելի: Դա բացահայտ է ուղղակի գործողությունների ծրագրից, և ոչ թե իմ անձնական համակրանքից: Երբ մենք սովորենք մարդկանց և իրադարձությունների մասին խոսել ծրագրերի համեմատ, այլ ոչ թե մեր անձնական էմոցիաների: Այդ դեպքում Հայաստանը հաստատ մի քայլ առաջ կլինի:

Եվ թող ՀԱԿ-ը կատարի իր բաժանարար ֆունկցիան: Նա բաժանարար է, նա հիմա հասարակությունը բաժանում է այլոց և յուրայինների, մերոնց և նրանց, և թող արդեն սկսվի բևեռների մոտ կուտակումը, որովհետև մենք դեռ այդ հանրությունը չենք, որ կարող ենք համասեռ լինել: Մեր գերխնդիրը հիմա բևեռանալն է: Ի վերջո, պետք է պարզվի` ով ով է:

_Այսինքն` ով է իշխանություն և ով ընդդիմությո՞ւն:_

Չէ,  չէ, ով է միաարժեքային համակարգի կրող և պատրաստ է այդ արժեքի համար պայքարել, ընդ որում պայքարել ոչ հանարահաքային, պիկետային, գոռգոռացային ձևով: Այս ամբողջ կոնտեքստի մեջ առանձնացնում եմ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կերպարը, որն ինձ համար իրոք նոր արժեքային համակարգի կրող է: Նիկոլը հանրային երևույթ է, և դրա համար հենց ինքն է հիմա բանտում: Նիկոլը հասարակական երևույթ է, Նիկոլը, Սեֆիլյանը արժեքային համակարգի նոր ստեղծողներից են:

Ժիրայրն ասում է այն, ինչ ես եմ ասում, պարզապես ինքն ասում է նախաձեռնություն, ես ասում եմ ծրագրեր: Սրանք ուղղակի ակցիաներ են. հիմա հանրության ակցիան պետք է լինի ոչ թե հանարահավաքը, այլ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին բանտից հանելը: Սա համար մեկ ծրագիրն է: Մարդը գտնվում է բանտում անարդար ձևով և պիտի դուրս գա այնտեղից:

Ես խոսում եմ նոր ուժի համակարգված ծրագրերի մասին: Իսկ նոր ուժի համակարգված ծրագիրը սառը օբյեկտիվությունն է: Վերջապես այն ուժը, որ պիտի գա, պետք է լինի “մաթեմատիկոսների”, անալիտիկների, սառը մտածողության տեր մարդկանց մի խումբ, որը կսկսի հաշվարկել քայլերը և ժողովրդին սկուտեղի վրա հրամցնի արդյունքները: Նոր ուժը մարդկանց չպետք է հանի փողոցներ, նոր ուժը պետք է այնքան ուղեղ ունենա, որ թավշյա ձևով գա իշխանության, ժողովրդին հրամցնի բոլոր ռեֆորմները թավշյա ձևով և բարօրություն անելով նրան` չկարծի մեծ-մեծ բան է անում ժողովրդի համար:

Ես իդեալական Հայաստանը կբնութագրեի ոչ թե իբրև արդարության, ազնվության երկիր, ոչ թե իբրև ազնիվ հայրենասիրական պայքարի երկիր, ես պատկերացնում եմ իդեալական հայրենիքն իբրև հնարավորությունների երկիր: Երբ ամեն մեկն ունենա հնարավորություն, այն ժամանակ արդեն արդարությունն էլ կգա, ազնվությունն էլ, չգա էլ, ոչինչ:

_Իսկ կա՞ն արդյոք դրա սաղմերը:_

Տեսնում եմ, որ մարդիկ դեբատների մեջ են, անընդհատ քննարկում են, բայց որոշակի բաներ ինձ դուր չեն գալիս: Այդ դեբատների ժամանակ, երբ մասնակցում եմ, անընդհատ հիշում եմ մի մեծի խոսքը, որ ասել է` լսել դա այն չէ, որ դու սպասում ես, որ դու խոսես: Իսկ մեզ մոտ դեբատների որակն այն է, որ լսում ես և սպասում, թե երբ է քո հերթը գալու: Դա չի դեբատի էությունը: Կգերադասեի, որ մեզ մոտ ամեն մեկը գրի իր ծրագիրը, հետո դնեն այդ ծրագրերը համադրեն, մշակեն այդ ծրագրերի իրականացման տակտիկան, ասում եմ` միայն այդ ձևով, միայն թավշյա ձևով:

_Բայց արդյոք իշխանությունը իր տեղը կզիջի “թավշյա” ձևով:_

Իշխանության հանձնման  լծակները Հայաստանի ներսում չեն, դրսում են: Այսինքն`պետք է տեսնեն մի պատասխանատու մարմին, որը կկարողանա աշխատել բոլոր պարամետրերով:

----------

Chuk (04.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նապոլեոնը գալիս է Մոսկվան նվաճելու, Մոսկվայի զորքերը գնում են Մոսկվայից… հիմա ո՞ւմ դեմ պայքարես: Նույն ձևով ընդդիմությունը եկել է, բայց իշխանական համակարգ չկա:


Գիգանտ միտք էր: Փաստորեն օբյեկտը, որի դեմ պայքարում ենք բացակայում է, դրա համար էլ բան չենք կարում անենք: Դե էկեք ընդդիմությունն էլ փակեն ու ապրենք ուրած ու երջանիկ՝ առանց իշխանության ու ընդդիմության: Դեմ մարդիկ կա՞ն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Այսօր իշխանություն չկա: Դա փաստ է: Իսկ ընդդիմությունն ինքն է որոշում` լինել, թե չլինել:* Ընդդիմությունը պարտավոր չէ լինել ընդդիմություն, դեռ մի բան էլ մենք իրեն պահանջներ ներկայացնենք: Հիմա այդ մարդիկ ընդդիմադիր լինելու ֆունկցիա են վերցրել և ընդդիմադիր են այնպես, ինչպես կարող են:


Էս միտքը ավելի գիգանտ էր հոպար։ Լրիվ հոգեխանգարվել եմ էդ մտքից։ Կարելի է նաև ասել՝ երկիր չկա, ժողովուրդ չկա, «Ложки не существует» (The Matrix)… «убей себя об стенку» («Տեռմիտատոր դվա»)…

----------


## Chuk

*ԹԱԶԱ ՀԱՎԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՆՐԱՆՑ ԱԾԱԾ ԵՐԿԱԹԵ ՁՎԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
Փետրվար 6, 2010

Պարզվում է` մարդիկ կան, որ չափահաս են, տառաճանաչ, նույնիսկ ակնարկում են, որ իրենք քաղաքականությունից ու պետությունից բան են հասկանում, բայց նրանց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մարտավարությունը չհիմնավորված է թվում: Խնդիր չկա, ցանկացած մարդ կարող է ցանկացած բանի վրա կասկածել եւ չհասկանալ: Բայց բացատրում ես, մանրամասն ես բացատրում, ծամում, բերանն ես դնում, օրինակ ես ծառայում, գրողը տանի, բայց մարտավարությունը, միեւնույն է, անհասկանալի է նրանց համար: Պրոբլեմը այն է, որ այդ մարդիկ ոչ թե քո բացատրածին են առարկում, այլ, անկախ քո բացատրելուց եւ օրինակ ծառայելուց, մնում են էն իրենց սկզբնական դիրքորոշմանը. նրանց չհիմնավորված է թվում եւ վերջ: Որքան ուզում ես հիմնավորիր, միեւնույն է, նրանց հաստ գլուխների մեջ չեն տեղավորվում քո հիմնավորումները: Ու էսքանից հետո նրանք զարմանում են, որ իրենց գործունեության վերաբերյալ կասկածներ են արտահայտվում, կասկածներ են հնչում, որ իրենք ծառայում են ավազակապետությանը: Ընդհանրապես, այսօրինակ կասկածների վրա զարմացողներին ասեմ. եթե հրապարակային մակարդակում ընդամենը կասկածներ են արտահայտվում, ուրեմն իրականում դրանք կասկածներ չեն, այլ համոզմունք: Ընդ որում, ապացուցելի համոզմունք: Նկատի ունեմ, ոչ միայն կասկածում ենք, այլեւ երբ անհրաժեշտ լինի, նաեւ «դակազատ» կանենք: Բայց սա թողնենք հետագային: Հիմա եկեք հասկանանք, թե ինչ են առաջարկում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին կողքից, «պապուծի» քննադատողները: Անկեղծորեն ցանկացել եմ հասկանալ նրանց ասածը ու պարզել եմ հետեւյալը: Նրանք, ուրեմն, ասում են, որ պետք է ստեղծվի նոր ընդդիմություն: Էս հասկացանք, բայց հարց է ծագում. ի՞նչ պիտի անի այդ նոր ընդդիմությունը, որ չի անում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը: Այս հարցի պատասխանը չկա: Այսինքն, էս կետի վրա կանգնել են: Ու շարունակ կրկնում են` նոր ընդդիմություն, նոր ընդդիմություն, եւ այդպես էլ չեն կարողանում ստեղծել: Չեն էլ ստեղծի, որովհետեւ այդօրինակ ընդդիմությունով չափարատակերը լցված են, այդօրինակ ընդդիմություն ու ընդդիմադիրներ էնքան կան, որ Երեւանի փողոցներից կարելի է կովշով հավաքել: Հիասթափեցնեմ. տեսանելի ապագայում Հայաստանում չի լինելու այնպիսի ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժ, որը իր կշռով, հեղինակությամբ, վստահելիությամբ որեւէ, թեկուզ հեռավոր կերպով համեմատելի լինի Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հետ: Եւ Կոնգրեսը կազմաքանդելու մասին խոսակցությունների կիզակետում հայտնված մարդիկ չեն էլ նկատել, որ այդօրինակ դերակատարման համար չունեն ոչ ինտելեկտուալ, ոչ քաղաքական եւ առավելեւս բարոյական ռեսուրս: Նրանց համար ծայրահեղ հաջողություն է ամիսը երկու անգամ տելեւիզրով երեւալը, եւ այդ հաջողությանը նրանք միշտ չէ, որ կարողանում են հասնել: Զգալի է, չափազանց զգալի, որ ոմանց ցավեցրել է Աշոտ Սարգսյանի վերջին հոդվածում տեղ գտած այն միտքը, թե լուրջ է պետք վերաբերվել այն մարդկանց քննադատություններին, ովքեր մասնակցում են ակցիաների, գործուն ներդրում ունեն պայքարի մեջ, պայքարում են ապօրինությունների եւ ընտրակեղծիքների դեմ: Աշոտ Սարգսյանի այս միտքը, ահա, դուր չի եկել ոմանց: Բա ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ընդդիմությունը ձեզ համար փխրուն օրիորդների կլո՞ւբ է: Իհարկե, լուրջ պետք է վերաբերվել այն մարդկանց ասածին, ովքեր իրենց կյանքով ու ապրածով ապացուցել են իրենց սկզբունքայնությունը (ի դեպ, այսօրինակ մարդիկ, ովքեր քննադատական խոսք են հնչեցնում, բարեբախտաբար քիչ չեն): Թե չէ ջահելներ կան, մի հատ «փը՛խկ»-ից էնքան են վախեցել, որ մինչեւ կյանքների վերջը վատ հոտով են բուրելու, երկու տարի իշխանության դեմ կես ծպտուն չեն հանել, հիմա ելել ինչ-որ վերլուծություններ են անում, մտքեր արտահայտում, դուխ են սովորեցնում: Մարդիկ կան` համապատասխան տեղերում հավի կարգավիճակ են ունեցել, հիմա դրսերում երկաթե ձվեր են ածում: Ջահելներ, դուք պետք է ձեր տեղը իմանաք, այլապես կստիպեք, որ մենք ձեզ ցույց տանք այդ տեղը: Հասկացանք չէ՞ իրար:

ՀԳ. Կռահում եմ, որ ոմանք հեռակա հարց կհնչեցնեն` ի՞նչ է, Կոնգրեսը անթերի՞ է: Իհարկե, անթերի չէ, ոչ էլ` անսխալական: Բայց դա նաեւ չի նշանակում, թե սխալ կյանքով ապրածներն ու թերության մարմնացումները պետք է չիմանան իրենց տեղը հայոց պատմության մեջ: Իհարկե, նրանք ազատ են արտահայտել ցանկացած կարծիք ու տեսակետ: Բայց մենք էլ մեր կարծիքներն ու տեսակետներն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունենք, չէ՞:

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
«Նուբարաշեն» ՔԿՀ-ից
Փետրվարի 6, 2010
www.nikol.am*

_հ.գ. Ուզում եմ հատուկ նշել, որ անձամբ ես ակումբում այս թեզը քաշողների մասին կասկած չունեմ, որ իրենք «գործակալներ» են, բայց այ որ ակամա (առանց խորանալու ու հասկանալու) դառել են որոշակի վայրից թելադրվող կոնկրետ ծրագրի ջատագովներ, կարծում եմ:_

----------

Norton (06.02.2010), Rammer (06.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

:Smile:  Չուկ, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, կարծում էի կխուսափես այս… գրոտածը էստեղ տեղադրելուց, բայց դե որ տեղադրեցիր, ապա ստիպված կարծիք կգրեմ։ Ուրեմն ժամանակին, որ Նիկոլը փառաբանում էր Նելսոն Մանդելային, ապա թվում էր, թե Նիկոլը նույն ճանապարհով է անցնելու ու Մանդելայի նման առաջնայնությունը տալու է մարդկային բարձր արժեքներին։ Ընդ որում կիրառելու է Մանդելայի պայքարի հիմնական գործիքը՝ սաբոտաժը, իմա՝ անհնազադությունը։ Իսկ Նիկոլը ի՞նչ արեց, թռած ման եկավ ու գրեց շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհորդության մասին կայֆավատների ժողովածու, հետո եկավ ու գեղեցիկ ժպիտը դեմքին հանձնվեց սրանց, իսկ դատարանում էլ միկրոֆոն ունենալով հանդերձ փոխանակ բացարտրեր պայքարի էությունը ու իր դրդապատճառները, պարզապես մանրախնդրորեն արդարացավ թե ինքը սաբոտաժի ու անհնադազնության կոչեր չի արել, այլ մենակ պաշտպանվելու կոչեր է արել, ոչ մի շառ ու փորձանք էլ չի ներկայացրել իշխանությունների համար։ Սույն օրինակ ծառայելու մասի՞ն է խոսում Նիկոլը… 

Ու հիմա Նիկոլի «բազարները» թազա հավերի ու հաստ գլուխների վերաբերյալ, ու մեկ էլ «դակազատները» ընդհամենը հոխորտանքի են նման, ոչ մի Նելսոն Մանդելա էլ չկա էնտեղ, կա աննպատակ նստած Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, որը պարզապես վիրավորանքով է պատասխանում իրեն քննադատողներին։

----------

REAL_ist (07.02.2010), Տրիբուն (06.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, կարծում էի կխուսափես այս… գրոտածը էստեղ տեղադրելուց, բայց դե որ տեղադրեցիր, ապա ստիպված կարծիք կգրեմ։ Ուրեմն ժամանակին, որ Նիկոլը փառաբանում էր Նելսոն Մանդելային, ապա թվում էր, թե Նիկոլը նույն ճանապարհով է անցնելու ու Մանդելայի նման առաջնայնությունը տալու է մարդկային բարձր արժեքներին։ Ընդ որում կիրառելու է Մանդելայի պայքարի հիմնական գործիքը՝ սաբոտաժը, իմա՝ անհնազադությունը։ Իսկ Նիկոլը ի՞նչ արեց, թռած ման եկավ ու գրեց շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհորդության մասին կայֆավատների ժողովածու, հետո եկավ ու գեղեցիկ ժպիտը դեմքին հանձնվեց սրանց, իսկ դատարանում էլ միկրոֆոն ունենալով հանդերձ փոխանակ բացարտրեր պայքարի էությունը ու իր դրդապատճառները, պարզապես մանրախնդրորեն արդարացավ թե ինքը սաբոտաժի ու անհնադազնության կոչեր չի արել, այլ մենակ պաշտպանվելու կոչեր է արել, ոչ մի շառ ու փորձանք էլ չի ներկայացրել իշխանությունների համար։ Սույն օրինակ ծառայելու մասի՞ն է խոսում Նիկոլը… 
> 
> Ու հիմա Նիկոլի «բազարները» թազա հավերի ու հաստ գլուխների վերաբերյալ, ու մեկ էլ «դակազատները» ընդհամենը հոխորտանքի են նման, ոչ մի Նելսոն Մանդելա էլ չկա էնտեղ, կա աննպատակ նստած Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, որը պարզապես վիրավորանքով է պատասխանում իրեն քննադատողներին։


Ձաձ բա գիտես մենակ Դու կարաս թռնես ՀԱԿ-ի դեմքին?  :Jpit: 

Հոդվածի իմաստը հենց այն էր, որը ըստ էության չկա քննադատություն: Կա ինչ -որ, չգիտեմ, ասենք պարապությունից ծնված անվեկտոր և առօրեական բողոք`լավագույն դեպքում:
Բայց օրինակ դու բռատ ջան առանց վարանելու շատ կոպիտ հայհոյում ես Նիկոլին, ասելով որ նա աննպատակ նստած է...
Ես ուղղակի պարզ վերլուծեմ քո վերջին գրառումը: Անկեղծ հույս ունեմ որ կխորհես ասածիս մասին:
Դու գրում ես որ ՔԵԶ ԹՎՈՒՄ ԷՐ որ Նիկոլը կգա, կարևոր չի թե ում, ճանապարհով: Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր եղի "թվում էր" բառի վրա: Հիմա պարզվում է որ դու ինքախաբեությամբ ես զբաղվել չէ? Քեզ սխալ է թվացել...Նիկոլը երբեք չի ասել Վիշապ ջան ես այս ինչ մարդն եմ լինելու, տվյալ դեպքում Նելսոն Մանդելան... Բայց դա քեզ թվացել է: Հիմա քան որ դու, քեզ համար պարզ ես, որ դա Նիկոլ Պաշինյանն է որը Նելսոն Մանդել ա չի, ըստ քեզ, ուրեմն արժի թքել նրա վրա, նրա անցած ճանապարհի, նրա և իր ընտանիքի կրած զրկանքնների, նրա տառապանքնների վրա, ասելով որ իմաստազրկված է և աննպատակ է նրա բանտ նստելը...Ով այս ամենը դու ասում ես միայն թվալու հիմքի վրա:
Ապեր անկեղծ եմ ասում, իմ անձնակ կարծքին է,  հայ ժողովուրդը արժանի չի Նիկոլի պես հերոսին...

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Հիմա քան որ դու, քեզ համար պարզ ես, որ դա Նիկոլ Պաշինյանն է որը Նելսոն Մանդել ա չի, ըստ քեզ, ուրեմն արժի թքել նրա վրա, նրա անցած ճանապարհի, նրա և իր ընտանիքի կրած զրկանքնների, նրա տառապանքնների վրա, ասելով որ իմաստազրկված է և աննպատակ է նրա բանտ նստելը...Ով այս ամենը դու ասում ես միայն թվալու հիմքի վրա:


Rammer ջան, ես այսքան ժամանակ աշխատել եմ հնարավորինս մեղմ արտահայտել իմ ողորմելի կարծիքը, քանզի հասկանում եմ, որ հիմա Նիկոլը մեղմ ասած կարագի ու մեղրի մեջ չի նստած, ու կրում է բավականին լուրջ զրկանքներ, ու դեռ կրելու է։ Բայց այն, որ մարկանց համար այդ «մարտավարությունը» մնաց անհասկանալի ու դրա համար բոլորին անվանել հաստագլուխներ, երկաթյա ձու ածող հավեր, դա ոչ թե ֆիլանտրոպիստ, մարդկային արժեքների համար պայքարող առաջնորդի հավակնություններ ունեցողին բնորոշ խոսքեր են, այլ չգիտես ինչ։ Այսինքն դու քեզ բարձր ես դասում մյուսներից, այն ինչ որ դու ես ասում ըստ քեզ բավականին տրիվիալ է ու պարզ, իսկ այդ դդումները չեն հասկանում քեզ։ Եվ դու չես փորձում գոնե մի փոքր տեղիք տալ ու խորհել, թե ինչը դարձավ այդ անհասկացվածության պատճառը, գուցե այդ մարդիկ այդքան էլ դդում չէին, գուցե այլ են չհասկացված լինելու պատճառները։ Բայց չէ, *հաստատ* ամեն ինչ ծամվել դրվել է մարդկանց բերանը, օրինակ է ծառայվել ու վե՛րջ, միակ պատճառը մարդկանց դդում լինելն է։ Նելոսն Մանդելան էլ կարող էր սպիտակամորթներին անվանել տականքներ, իսկ պայքարի դուրս չեկող սևամորթներին էլ հաստագլուխներ, այդ դեպքում չեմ կարծում որ մեզ հայտնի կլիներ Նելսոն Մանդելա անունը։ :Smile: 



> Ապեր անկեղծ եմ ասում, իմ անձնակ կարծքին է,  հայ ժողովուրդը արժանի չի Նիկոլի պես հերոսին...


Փաստորեն դու մի ողջ ժողովրդի ստորացնելով փորձում ես բարձրացնել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին։ Եթե մեկը ուզում է այդ մարդկանց համար լավ բան անել ու միևնույն ժամանակ վիրավորում է այդ մարդկանց, քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունեն այդ ցանկությունները։ Հայ ժողովուրդը արժանի չի, ուրեմն գնացեք ու ասենք ույղուր ժողովդրի համար պայքարեք եթե շատ եք ուզում պայքարել։ Եթե վստահ ես, որ հայ ժողովուրդը արժանի չի, բայց շարունակում ես ինչ–ինչ գործունեություն անել ու անունը դնել «պայքար», ուրեմն խիստ անհատական շահեր կան այնտեղ, ու հայ ժողովդրի շահերի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող։ Նելսոն Մանդելան ոչ թե Նելոսն Մանդելա էր, որովհետև հարաֆ աֆրիկյան ժողովուրդը արժանի ժողովուրդ էր, իսկ ասենք կոլումբացի ժողովուրդը անարժան էր, այլ պարզապես Նելսոն Մանդելան Նելսոն Մանդելա էր… հասկանու՞մ ես :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (07.02.2010), Տրիբուն (06.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, կարծում էի կխուսափես այս… գրոտածը էստեղ տեղադրելուց, բայց դե որ տեղադրեցիր, ապա ստիպված կարծիք կգրեմ։


Իսկ ես երբ առավոտը կարդացի հոդվածը, անկեղծ զարմացած էի, որ դեռ դրված չէր: Մի պահ միամտորեն նույնիսկ հավատացի, որ նույնիսկ Չուկն ա զգացել հոդվածի խոցելիությունը: Նիկոլին չսազական հոդված: 

Ու ըստ էության, այս հոդվածը մի անգամ ևս հիմնավորեց իմ այն կարծիքը, որ ՀԱԿ-ը գնալով նմանվում է երկու տարի առաջվա իշխանություններին: 
*Իշխանություններ* - ով չի տեսնում փայլուն տնտեսական առաջընթացը, ու որ իշխանություններն ամեն ինչ անում են երկիրը փայլուն ապագա տանելու ուղղությամբ, կույր է:
*ՀԱԿ* - ոչ չի տեսնում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ամեն ինչ անում է, ու ավելի լավ անել ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ, հավ է:
Քննադատությանը նման ագրեսիվ պատասխաններ տալը իմպոտենցիայի նշան է: ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանությունների նման չի ընդունում իր հասցեին արված ոչ մի քննադատություն: Իսկ քանի որ Նիկոլը նստած է, իսկ քննադատողները դուրսն են, ապա Նիկոլի հակադարձումն ավելի ազդեցիկ է - ծիպա ես տղա եմ նստած եմ, դուք հավ-հավ դրսում խոսում եք: Կարճ ասած, Նիկոլի անձը շատ հարգելով, ստիպված եմ ընդունել, որ իրեն չսազական հոդված էր:

----------

REAL_ist (07.02.2010), Վիշապ (06.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նրանք, ուրեմն, ասում են, որ պետք է ստեղծվի նոր ընդդիմություն: Էս հասկացանք, բայց հարց է ծագում. ի՞նչ պիտի անի այդ նոր ընդդիմությունը, որ չի անում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը: Այս հարցի պատասխանը չկա:


Դե իհարկե չկա: Այնպես ինչպես չկա նաև այն հարցի պատասխանը, թե ինչ կանեն նոր իշխանությունները, որ չի անում ներկա իշխանությունը: Դե հասկացեք մարդիկ, համաշխարհային ճգնաժամ է, վտանգավոր աշխարհաքաղաքական զարգացումներ, Ղարաբաղի հարց, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում բեկում մտցնելու հնարավերություն, ազգային անվտանգություն, ֆլան ֆստան: 




> Եւ Կոնգրեսը կազմաքանդելու մասին խոսակցությունների կիզակետում հայտնված մարդիկ չեն էլ նկատել, որ այդօրինակ դերակատարման համար չունեն ոչ ինտելեկտուալ, ոչ քաղաքական եւ առավելեւս *բարոյական* ռեսուրս:


Հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչով ա ասենք Արարատ Զուրաբյանի բարոյական ռեսուրսը ավել հոդվածում նշված Արմեն Սարգսյանի բարոյական ռեսուրսից: Դե Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի ու Սմբատ Այվազյանի բարոյական ռեսուրսն անսահման է, նրանց հետ համեմատվելու տեղ անգամ չկա:

----------

Վիշապ (06.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Վիշապ ձյա, Տրիբուն ձյա,*
Այս հոդվածը կոչված չէր լուրջ վերլուծություն լինելու: Նիկոլը բազում լուրջ վերլուծություններ ունի ու դուք դրա մասին գիտեք: Սա իր տեսակի մեջ սթափության կոչ էր: Ցավում եմ, որ սթափվելու փոխարեն հերթական անգամ անցաք հայհոյախոսության:

Ստորագրում եմ Նիկոլի խոսքերի տակ:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ ձյա, Տրիբուն ձյա,*
> Այս հոդվածը կոչված չէր լուրջ վերլուծություն լինելու: Նիկոլը բազում լուրջ վերլուծություններ ունի ու դուք դրա մասին գիտեք: Սա իր տեսակի մեջ սթափության կոչ էր: Ցավում եմ, որ սթափվելու փոխարեն հերթական անգամ անցաք հայհոյախոսության:
> 
> Ստորագրում եմ Նիկոլի խոսքերի տակ:


Չուկ ջան, սիրելիս, այդ որտե՞ղ ենք հայհոյել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Վիշապ ձյա, Տրիբուն ձյա,*
> Այս հոդվածը կոչված չէր լուրջ վերլուծություն լինելու: Նիկոլը բազում լուրջ վերլուծություններ ունի ու դուք դրա մասին գիտեք: Սա իր տեսակի մեջ սթափության կոչ էր: Ցավում եմ, որ սթափվելու փոխարեն հերթական անգամ անցաք «վայրահաչության»:
> 
> Ստորագրում եմ Նիկոլի խոսքերի տակ:


Չուկ ջան, էս ո՞նց եղավ որ հանկարծ Նիկոլի խոսքը դադարեց լուրջ վերլուծություն լինելուց: Կներես, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես Նիկոլի յուրաքանչյուր գրածն ընդունում եմ որպես լուրջ վերլուծույթուն: Ընդդիմության կարկառուն առաջնորդներից մեկն ա, չեմ կարող լուրջ չընդունել: 

Իսկ որ պահով էր ուզում Նիլոը, որ սթափվե՞նք - այսինք սթափվեք ու աջ ու ձախ էլ մի նայեք հա՞, բացի ՀԱԿ-ից մեկա ուրիշ բան չեք տեսնելու: Ապեր, հազար անգամ կրկնելու եմ - ոչ մի տարբերություն իշխանության սթափության կոչերից այդ դեպքում չեմ տեսնում: Ոչ մեկը իրավունք չի տվել ոչ մեկին հասարակական կյանքի որևէ ոլորտ մենաշնորհելու, այդ թվում նաև ընդդիմության ոլորտը: Մարդիկ ոտքի են կանգնել հանուն ֆունդամենտալ արժեքների, ոչ թե հանուն Նիկոլի նստել չնստելու ու ՀԱԿ-ին հավատալ չհավատալու: Ու մարդկանց համար մեկ ա ընդդիմության անունը ՀԱԿ-ա թե ՃՎԶ, իսկ առաջնորդի անունն էլ Նիկոլ ա, թե Կոլյա: Եթե էսքան պարզ բանը չես կարում հասկանաս, ես քո համար ցավում եմ:  Իսկ Նիկոլի էս հոդվածը ինքն ա ավելի շուտ վայրահաչություն հիշեցնում, հատկապես բառապաշարով: Ուրիշներին պախարակելով փորձ է արվում արդարացնել սեփական իմպոտենտությունը: Չկա էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ին այլընտրանք ընդդիմադիր դաշտում, ոչ մեկը դրա հետ չի վիճում: Բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ Նիկոլը պիտի հավի տեղ դնի ցանկացած հակառակ բան ասողին: Իսկ ֆուլֆո ընդդիմություների տեղը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, ժողովուրդն էլ էշ չի որ երկու անգամ նույն ջուրը մտնի, ու ասենք գնա ՕԵԿ-ի, դաշնակների կամ Գեղամյանի հետևից: Պետք չի ի սկզբանե «նոր ընդդիմությա» մասին խոսակցությունները կապել ֆուֆլո ընդդիմության մասին խոսակցությունների հետ ու դրանք նույնացնել: 

Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ու անձամբ Նիկոլը ի վիճակի չեն ընդունել որևէ քննադատական խոսք իրենք հասցեին, ես միայն կարող եմ ցավել, որ մինչ հիմա հավատում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին ու Նիկլոին:

----------

Askalaf (06.02.2010), REAL_ist (07.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Հաշվի առնելով տեղեկացումը գրառմանս մի բառը, որը վիրավորական իմաստով չէր գրված, փոխեցի:
Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի խոսքերին նման հակազդեցությունը, իրականում, սպասելի էր: Ինչու՞: Հասարակ պատճառով: Ներքուստ դուք զգում եք հնչող մեղադրանքների ողջ ճշմարտությունը:

Ես նորից կարող եմ կրկնել, որ անգամ այս փոքր քննարկման սահմաններում ես կարողացա հիմնավորել, որ.
1. Չկա նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման տեսլական, 
2. Չկա դրա անհրաժեշտության իրական հիմնավորում,
3. Չկա գործունեություն, որը ռեալ իրավիճակի գնահատման դեպքում կարող էր անել ՀԱԿ-ն ու չի արել:

Ավելացնեմ, որ ինչպես ասել եմ, շարունակում եմ ասել, որ ազնիվ ու գաղափարական ցանկացած նույն ուժի ստեղծումը կողջունեմ:
Ցանկացած գործունեություն, որը կունենա նպատակ ստեղծել «նոր ընդդիմություն»՝ պառակտելով ՀԱԿ համախոհներին, օգտագործելով ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստներին, կանվանեմ սովորական դավաճանություն՝ երկրի ու պետության, ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:

Ուշքի եկեք, պարոնայք:
Եթե ձեր տրամաբանությունը այս պահին չի հերիքում պրոցեսների ողջ լրջությունը հասկանալ, ավելի լավ մտածեք:
Եթե չեք կարողանում հասկանալ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էնքան ուժեղ ա, որ հիմա նրան պառակտելուն ուղղված ծրագրեր են «մշակվել», ուշքի եկեք:
Որտև տուժողը դուք եք լինելու: ՀԱԿ-ն իր կորիզով էնքան ամուր ա, որ կանգուն ա մնալու  :Wink:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ ջան, սիրելիս, այդ որտե՞ղ ենք հայհոյել։


Ապեր, ես անզգուշություն եմ ունեցել Սմբատ Այվազյանի բարոյական ռեսուրսը կասկածի տակ դնել - հայհոյանք չի ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ու անձամբ Նիկոլը ի վիճակի չեն ընդունել որևէ քննադատական խոսք իրենք հասցեին, ես միայն կարող եմ ցավել, որ մինչ հիմա հավատում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին ու Նիկլոին:


 Նորից իրականության խեղաթյուրում  :Smile: 
Նույն այդ հոդվածում, որն իմ գնահատականով սթափության կոչ էր, Նիկոլը խոսում է երկու տիպի քննադատության մասին, որոնցից մեկին ինքն էլ է քննադատում՝ մերկապարանոց լինելու պատճառով: Սովորեք հասկանալ, որ անհիմն քննադատությունը պիտի ստանա իր իրական պատասխանը:

Օրինակ այս պահին դու ու Վիշապը չկարողացաք դիմանալ Նիկոլի շատ թեթև քննադատությանը ու որոշեցիք «անցնել նրա վրայով», ինչն ուղղակի չի կարող ձեզ հաջողվել  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաշվի առնելով տեղեկացումը գրառմանս մի բառը, որը վիրավորական իմաստով չէր գրված, փոխեցի:
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի խոսքերին նման հակազդեցությունը, իրականում, սպասելի էր: Ինչու՞: Հասարակ պատճառով: Ներքուստ դուք զգում եք հնչող մեղադրանքների ողջ ճշմարտությունը:
> 
> Ես նորից կարող եմ կրկնել, որ անգամ այս փոքր քննարկման սահմաններում ես կարողացա հիմնավորել, որ.
> 1. Չկա նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծման տեսլական, 
> 2. Չկա դրա անհրաժեշտության իրական հիմնավորում,
> 3. Չկա գործունեություն, որը ռեալ իրավիճակի գնահատման դեպքում կարող էր անել ՀԱԿ-ն ու չի արել:
> 
> Ավելացնեմ, որ ինչպես ասել եմ, շարունակում եմ ասել, որ ազնիվ ու գաղափարական ցանկացած նույն ուժի ստեղծումը կողջունեմ:
> ...


Թույլ կտաս ավելի գլոբալ նայենք խնդիրներին ու հարցը սենց ձևակերպենք - Ձեր տրամաբանությունը այս պահին չի հերիքում պրոցեսների ողջ լրջությունը հասկանալ: Ցանկացած գործունեություն, որը կունենա նպատակ ստեղծել *ընդդիմություն*՝ պառակտելով ժողովրդին, օգտագործելով պետական ծառայողներին, կանվանեմ սովորական դավաճանություն՝ երկրի ու պետության, ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:

----------

Askalaf (06.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Թույլ կտաս ավելի գլոբալ նայենք խնդիրներին ու հարցը սենց ձևակերպենք - Ձեր տրամաբանությունը այս պահին չի հերիքում պրոցեսների ողջ լրջությունը հասկանալ: Ցանկացած գործունեություն, որը կունենա նպատակ ստեղծել *ընդդիմություն*՝ պառակտելով ժողովրդին, օգտագործելով պետական ծառայողներին, կանվանեմ սովորական դավաճանություն՝ երկրի ու պետության, ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:


Տրիբուն ձյա, բա՞ն ասեցիր:
Ոնց-որ թե չէ  :Smile: 

Ինչ-որ ա:
Ճիշտն ասած նույն շղթայով տասներորդ անգամ անցնելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Նիկոլի հոդվածը դրել եմ, որ մտորեք: Չեք մտորում, անմիջապես հակազդեցություն ա ծնվում, ձեր անձնական պրոբլեմն ա: Ցավոք ներկայումս ձեզ հասկացնել ու ցույց տալ այն, ինչը կատարվում է, համարում եմ անհնար  :Smile:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նորից իրականության խեղաթյուրում 
> Նույն այդ հոդվածում, որն իմ գնահատականով սթափության կոչ էր, Նիկոլը խոսում է երկու տիպի քննադատության մասին, որոնցից մեկին ինքն էլ է քննադատում՝ մերկապարանոց լինելու պատճառով: Սովորեք հասկանալ, որ անհիմն քննադատությունը պիտի ստանա իր իրական պատասխանը:
> 
> Օրինակ այս պահին դու ու Վիշապը չկարողացաք դիմանալ Նիկոլի շատ թեթև քննադատությանը ու որոշեցիք «անցնել նրա վրայով», ինչն ուղղակի չի կարող ձեզ հաջողվել


Նիկոլի վրայով ոչ մեկը չի փորձում անցնել: Անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ նույնիսկ մեծ ցանկության դեպքում Նիկլոի վրայով անցնել ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ: Բայց Նիկոլն, իր ներկա վիճակից մանթո, սկսել է ՀԱԿ-ի իմպոտենտության պատճառներն ուսումնասիրելու փոխարեն, մեղավորներ փնտրել այլ տեղերում: 

Չուկ, Նիկոլի հիմա սնտած լինելու մի մեղավոր կա - իմպոտենտ ՀԱԿ: Ու սրանից պետք ա եզրկացություններ անել: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը սխալ հաշվարկ կատարեց ու Նիկոլին քցեց սենց քաքի մեջ, պատկերացրու, թե մնացած հարցերով ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվարկներն ուր են տանելու:

----------

Askalaf (06.02.2010), Վիշապ (06.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, բա՞ն ասեցիր:
> Ոնց-որ թե չէ


Ոչ ավել, ոչ էլ պակաս քո ասածներից:

Երկու էջը մեկ երեք հայտնի կետերը քոփի անելը, դեռ չի նշանակում որ դու բան ես ասել, ապեր:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, էլի ես խեղաթյուրում:
Կրկնեմ միլիոներորդ անգամ:
Ոչ մեկս հիմք չունենք կասկածելու Նիկոլի ազնվությանը:
Իսկ էդ մարդը հանձնվելու առաջին օրվանից ասեց, որ եկել ա նստելու, որ գիտի, որ նստացնելու են, որ գիտի, որ առավելագույն տարիներ են տալու: Ամեն ինչ եղավ իր սպասածի, ասածի պես: Էդ դուք էիք, որ միամտորեն կարծում էիք, թե Լևոնն ու Սերժիկը իրար հետ բանակցել են, հեսա Նիկոլը կգա, բաց կթողեն: Սխալվեցիք: Կռուպնի սխալվեցիք: Իսկ Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր ու իր որոշումը կատարեց: Որտև ինքն իր բանաձևի կրողն ա՝ ամեն ինչ կախված ա մեկ մարդուց ու էդ մի մարդը դու՛ ես: Ինքը իրա սաղ կյանքը դրանով ա ապրել: Իսկ քո էդ ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել, սխալ հաշվարկ, մաշվարկ, ընդամենը սեփական արշինով Նիկոլին չափելու նշան ա:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ ավել, ոչ էլ պակաս քո ասածներից:
> 
> Երկու էջը մեկ երեք հայտնի կետերը քոփի անելը, դեռ չի նշանակում որ դու բան ես ասել, ապեր:


Հենց էդ ա, որ իմ ասածը ուրիշ գործող անձերով արտագրելը ընդամենը անիմաստ բան դառավ  :Smile: 
Իսկ իմ ասածը շատ հստակ ա:
Առաջին անգամ ձևավորվել ա կուռ թիմ, ու էդ կուռ թիմին տարանջատելու ցանկացած փորձ հանցագործություն ա:
Ավելին ասեմ, իսկական ընդդիմադիր որևէ մեկը նման ցանկություն չունի:
Կրկնում եմ, Սեֆիլյան Ժիրայրը, որ քաղաքականությունից խորությամբ չի հասկանում, նույնիսկ ինքն ա հասկանում, որ դա անթույլատրելի ա:
Սա ա իրականությունը:
Մնացածը... դե խոսք ա խոսում եք էլի: Ես էլ որ անգործ եմ լինում, ես էլ եմ անկապ խոսում  :Smile:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Համ էլ «փողոցում թափված ու կովշով հավաքովի» մարդիկ էլ են մարդ, էսօրվա ընդդիմությունը ու վաղվա իշխանությունը փաստորեն այսպես է հա՞ իր կողմը գրավում ժողովդրին, ու հաջորդ ընտրություններում իրենց ձայն տվողներին։ Չուկ ջան, առհասարակ հայհոյախոսությունը առավել շատ է ընդդիմադիր դաշտում, եթե կուզես իմանալ, ապա մենք՝ հասարակ մարդիկս գուցե «կարող ենք» հայհոյել, բայց քաղաքական ուժը իր ուժ լինելը  պետք է ապացուցի *հիմնականում* հասարակությանը նոր գաղափարներ հաղորդելով, ոչ թե՝ *հիմնականում* իշխանությանը քննադատելով՝ տարբեր կայֆարիկ համեմատություններով համեմած հոդվածներով, ոնց որ ասենք Նիկոլն է անում։  Հիմա ավազակապետության ջրաղացին ջուր ե՞մ լցնում։ Էդ ավազակապետության ենթակայության տակ գիտե՞ս ինչքան նորմալ մարդիկ կան, որ ընտանիք են պահում։ Բոլորը տականքներ ե՞ն :Jpit:  Գիտե՞ս ինչքան մարդ գիտեմ, որ հենց հիմա պետական կառույցներում է աշխատում ու ենթարկվում է դրվածքին։ Այսինքն ստիպված է պետական կառույցում աշխատել, որ սեփական բիզնեսը առաջ տանելու համար մեջք ունենա, որ հարկայինը չգա ու ոտով գլուխ բմբլի տանի։ Գիտե՞ս ինչու են այդպես անում՝ որովհետև այլ ձև ոչ մեկ չի առաջարկել Չու՛կ ջան։ Որովհետև մարդամեկը մենակ ասել է «արժանապատիվ», «ժողովդրավարական» բառերը, իսկ տենց բառեր մեր իշխանություններն էլ են ասում։ :Smile:  Իսկ երաշխիք կա՞, որ ասենք օրինակի համար ՀԱԿ–ի անդամ, ժամանակին կաշառակերի համբավ ունեցող Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը կգա ու կսկսի օրենք պաշտպանել։ Չկա, ոչ մեկ երաշխիքներ չի տվել, մենակ ասել է հաղթելու ենք, կազցնելու ենք, լացացնելու ենք, բանտերը լցնելու ենք… Պրիմիտիվ է հարգելիս…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, էլի ես խեղաթյուրում:
> Կրկնեմ միլիոներորդ անգամ:
> Ոչ մեկս հիմք չունենք կասկածելու Նիկոլի ազնվությանը:
> Իսկ էդ մարդը հանձնվելու առաջին օրվանից ասեց, որ եկել ա նստելու, որ գիտի, որ նստացնելու են, որ գիտի, որ առավելագույն տարիներ են տալու: Ամեն ինչ եղավ իր սպասածի, ասածի պես: Էդ դուք էիք, որ միամտորեն կարծում էիք, թե Լևոնն ու Սերժիկը իրար հետ բանակցել են, հեսա Նիկոլը կգա, բաց կթողեն: Սխալվեցիք: Կռուպնի սխալվեցիք: Իսկ Նիկոլը ճիշտ էր ու իր որոշումը կատարեց: Որտև ինքն իր բանաձևի կրողն ա՝ ամեն ինչ կախված ա մեկ մարդուց ու էդ մի մարդը դու՛ ես: Ինքը իրա սաղ կյանքը դրանով ա ապրել: Իսկ քո էդ ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել, սխալ հաշվարկ, մաշվարկ, ընդամենը սեփական արշինով Նիկոլին չափելու նշան ա:


Չգիտեմ դուքի մեջ ով ա մտնում, մեկը ես Նիկոլի պահով կուլիսային բանակցությունների մասին բան չեմ ասել: Ընդամեն ենթադրել եմ, որ եթե չընտրվի իրա ազատվելու շանսերն ավելի շատ են: Սխալվել եմ, ու ափսոսում եմ, որ Նիկլոը մինչև հիմա նստած ա: Բայց եթե ասողներ եղել են, հնարավոր ա, որ ճշմարտություն եղել ա դրա մեջ: Եթե արդյունքը եղավ այն, որ Նիկլոը հիմա նստած ա, դեռ չի նշանակում որ ոչ մի բանակցություն չի եղել: Դա հանգիստ կարա նշանակի նաև, որ բանակցություններ ձախողվել են, կամ կողմերից մեկը վերջին պահինի որոշել ա քցել մյուս կողմին՝ կռուպնիով:

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
Որևէ կապ ունե՞ր գրածդ իմ ասածների կամ Նիկոլի գրածի հետ:
Բնավ:
Նիկոլի հոդվածի թիրախը իշխանության կամակատարներն էին, որոնք ներկայումս որոշակի պատվեր են կատրում՝ ուղղված իբր ՀԱԿ-ի տրոհմանը:
Եթե իրատեսության զգացումդ էնքան ես կորցրել, որ դա չես տեսնում, ես ի՞նչ ասեմ քեզ:

Որևէ մեկը երբևէ պետական ստրուկտուրայի աշխատողին բան ասե՞լ է: Նիկոլն ասե՞լ է: Եթե ասես հա, կասեմ շատ պարզ ու Տրիբունի կողմից էդքան չսիրված խոսքը՝ սուտ ես ասում:

Կրկնում եմ, գրառումդ որևէ կապ չուներ իմ ասածի, Նիկոլի հոդվածի հետ:
Ավելին ասեմ, որպես կանոն Հայոց Աշխարհներն են ընդդիմության խոսքերն էդպես մեկնաբանում, ի դեպ «տականքն» էլ հայլուրի սիրած խոսքն էր դառել:
Ես արդեն չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՞նչ ես ուզում ու ի՞նչ ուղի ես բռնել: Մտածիր:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մնացածը... դե խոսք ա խոսում եք էլի: Ես էլ որ անգործ եմ լինում, ես էլ եմ անկապ խոսում


Քանի որ դատարկ խոսում ենք, առաջարկում եմ երկու թեմա թողնել քաղաքականության բաժնում - ՀԱԿ թեման, որտեղ կտեղադրվեն ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունները, ու մի հատ էլ նոր թեմա բացենք ու տեղադրենք պաշտոնական հայտարարությունները: Ցանկացողները կարող են համեմատական վերլուծություններ անցկացնել, բայց մենակ մտքներում: 

Քանի չեմ մոռացել  - ՕԵԿ-ն էլ մի պահ հասկացավ, որ պետք չի կուռ պետականության հիմքերը քանդել, ու դա դավաճանություն կարող ա համարվել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կարող էր արյունահեղության հանգեցնել, ու ի վերջո մի քիչ հանգեցրեց: Ապրեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ դուքի մեջ ով ա մտնում, մեկը ես Նիկոլի պահով կուլիսային բանակցությունների մասին բան չեմ ասել: Ընդամեն ենթադրել եմ, որ եթե չընտրվի իրա ազատվելու շանսերն ավելի շատ են: Սխալվել եմ, ու ափսոսում եմ, որ Նիկլոը մինչև հիմա նստած ա: Բայց եթե ասողներ եղել են, հնարավոր ա, որ ճշմարտություն եղել ա դրա մեջ: Եթե արդյունքը եղավ այն, որ Նիկլոը հիմա նստած ա, դեռ չի նշանակում որ ոչ մի բանակցություն չի եղել: Դա հանգիստ կարա նշանակի նաև, որ բանակցություններ ձախողվել են, կամ կողմերից մեկը վերջին պահինի որոշել ա քցել մյուս կողմին՝ կռուպնիով:


Եթեներով շատ կարող ենք խոսել:
Կա իրականություն, կա ազնիվ մարդ, այդ ազնիվ մարդու կանխատեսում, իրականացում:
Հիմա ես էլ կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ փող էր տվել, ու չեն ազատել:
Կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ Սերժի պատվերով ա նստած և այլն:
Ուղղակի էդ ենթադրություններս գրոշի արժեք չեն ունենա, ինչպես որ քոնը:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի որ դատարկ խոսում ենք, առաջարկում եմ երկու թեմա թողնել քաղաքականության բաժնում - ՀԱԿ թեման, որտեղ կտեղադրվեն ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունները, ու մի հատ էլ նոր թեմա բացենք ու տեղադրենք պաշտոնական հայտարարությունները: Ցանկացողները կարող են համեմատական վերլուծություններ անցկացնել, բայց մենակ մտքներում:


Հերթական անգամ  :Smile: 
Տրիբուն ձյաս հենց անզորանում ա, սենց բան ա գրում:
Ապեր, միլիոներորդ անգամ ասեմ:
Նման քննարկումները թույալտրելի ու նորմալ են: Ո՞վ ասեց, որ դատարկաբանել չի կարելի, որ անկապ խոսել, անկապ եզրահանգումներ անել չի կարելի:
Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ կարելի ա դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել, ճի՞շտ ա: Չէ՞ որ խոսքի ազատություն ա, ձյաձ  :Wink:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Որտև ինքն իր բանաձևի կրողն ա՝ ամեն ինչ կախված ա մեկ մարդուց ու էդ մի մարդը դու՛ ես:


 Չուկ ջան, գուցե ճիշտ է սույն բանաձևը, սակայն ես՝ կիսագրագետ, միջին վիճակագրական բանվոր–գյուղացիս տեսնում եմ, որ այս բանաձևի կրողը հայտնվել է բանտում, և մխիթարվում է մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի և այլ միջազգային բլա բլա բլաների այցելություններով։ Հարց՝ ի՞նչ անեմ ես։ Հիմա Չուկ, ամեն ինչ կախված է քեզնից, մի բան արա ախպերս…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, գուցե ճիշտ է սույն բանաձևը, սակայն ես՝ կիսագրագետ, միջին վիճակագրական բանվոր–գյուղացիս տեսնում եմ, որ այս բանաձևի կրողը հայտնվել է բանտում, և մխիթարվում է մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի և այլ միջազգային բլա բլա բլաների այցելություններով։ Հարց՝ ի՞նչ անեմ ես։ Հիմա Չուկ, ամեն ինչ կախված է քեզնից, մի բան արա ախպերս…


Քեզնից հասնողը ընդամենը մի բան ա, հնարավոր դեպքում ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել (քեզնից ասելով նկատի ունեմ ՀՀ ամեն մի քաղաքացուն):

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլի հոդվածի թիրախը իշխանության կամակատարներն էին, որոնք ներկայումս որոշակի պատվեր են կատրում՝ ուղղված իբր ՀԱԿ-ի տրոհմանը:


Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, ասե՞մ սուտ ես ասում:
Նիկոլի հոդվածի թիրախը, ՀԱԿ-ից բացի ընդհանրապես որևէ նոր ընդիմության մասին մտածելն է: Մի անգամ էլ կարդա հոդվածը: 


> Հիասթափեցնեմ. տեսանելի ապագայում Հայաստանում չի լինելու այնպիսի ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժ, որը իր կշռով, հեղինակությամբ, վստահելիությամբ որեւէ, թեկուզ հեռավոր կերպով համեմատելի լինի Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հետ:


Սետղ իշխանության կամակատարների մասին խոսք չկա: Չի լինելու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ համեմատվող ուժ: Չեմ քննարկում թե որքանով ա սա հիմնավորված, հնարավոր է որ հիմնավորված է: Բայց եթե դա նույնիսկ այդպես է, ապա դրա մասին սենց բարձր խոսալու կարիք չկա: ՀԱԿ-ի մոտ էլ ինքնվստահության պակասի խնդիր կա արդեն, դրա համար էլ նախահարձակ են լինում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում:
> Որևէ կապ ունե՞ր գրածդ իմ ասածների կամ Նիկոլի գրածի հետ:
> …


 Չուկ ջան Նիկոլը պարզ գրել է՝ 



> Չեն էլ ստեղծի, որովհետեւ այդօրինակ ընդդիմությունով չափարատակերը լցված են, այդօրինակ ընդդիմություն ու ընդդիմադիրներ էնքան կան, որ Երեւանի փողոցներից կարելի է կովշով հավաքել:


Այսինքն մի վախտ «ընդդիմադիրներ» կան, որոնց կարելի է կովշով հավաքել Երևանի փողոցներից հավաքել, ես էլ ասում եմ, կարող է՞ էդ մարդիկ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ չեն, շահեր չունեն, ընդդիմությանը ոչ էլ պետք են։ Էն որվ էր բողոքում, որ ռեսուրս չունի, բա ռեսուրսը փողոցներում թափված է, ինչի մասին է խոսքը, եկեք կովշով հավաքեք, տարեք :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հերթական անգամ 
> Տրիբուն ձյաս հենց անզորանում ա, սենց բան ա գրում:
> Ապեր, միլիոներորդ անգամ ասեմ:
> Նման քննարկումները թույալտրելի ու նորմալ են: Ո՞վ ասեց, որ դատարկաբանել չի կարելի, որ անկապ խոսել, անկապ եզրահանգումներ անել չի կարելի:
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ կարելի ա դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել, ճի՞շտ ա: Չէ՞ որ խոսքի ազատություն ա, ձյաձ


Դե ուզում ես քո բարձրությունից մի իջի ու մի խառնվի, թող ես ու Վիշապը դատարկաբանենք: Մնացած խելքոներն էլ մանրից կհասկանան որ դատարկաբանում ենք, ու յան կտան, կմնանք ես ու Վիշապը:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, ասե՞մ սուտ ես ասում:
> Նիկոլի հոդվածի թիրախը, ՀԱԿ-ից բացի ընդհանրապես որևէ նոր ընդիմության մասին մտածելն է: Մի անգամ էլ կարդա հոդվածը: 
> Սետղ իշխանության կամակատարների մասին խոսք չկա: Չի լինելու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ համեմատվող ուժ: Չեմ քննարկում թե որքանով ա սա հիմնավորված, հնարավոր է որ հիմնավորված է: Բայց եթե դա նույնիսկ այդպես է, ապա դրա մասին սենց բարձր խոսալու կարիք չկա: ՀԱԿ-ի մոտ էլ ինքնվստահության պակասի խնդիր կա արդեն, դրա համար էլ նախահարձակ են լինում:


ձյաձս, դու նորից կարդա, մեջբերեմ կարևոր տողեր.



> Իհարկե, լուրջ պետք է վերաբերվել այն մարդկանց ասածին, ովքեր իրենց կյանքով ու ապրածով ապացուցել են իրենց սկզբունքայնությունը (ի դեպ, այսօրինակ մարդիկ, ովքեր քննադատական խոսք են հնչեցնում, բարեբախտաբար քիչ չեն):


Սա ոչ թե հուշում, այլ ցույց է տալիս, որ թիրախը նորմալ քննադատությունը չի: Ավելին, Նիկոլը ՀԱԿ-ին անսխալական չի համարում, մեջբերում եմ.



> ՀԳ. Կռահում եմ, որ ոմանք հեռակա հարց կհնչեցնեն` ի՞նչ է, Կոնգրեսը անթերի՞ է: Իհարկե, անթերի չէ, ոչ էլ` անսխալական: Բայց դա նաեւ չի նշանակում, թե սխալ կյանքով ապրածներն ու թերության մարմնացումները պետք է չիմանան իրենց տեղը հայոց պատմության մեջ: Իհարկե, նրանք ազատ են արտահայտել ցանկացած կարծիք ու տեսակետ: Բայց մենք էլ մեր կարծիքներն ու տեսակետներն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունենք, չէ՞:


Ու կրկին խոսում է ընդամենը այդ կամակատարների մասին:

Իսկ որ ներկայումս նոր ընդդիմության ռեսուրս չկա, դա շատ ցավալի ա, բայց իրականություն:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ ջան Նիկոլը պարզ գրել է՝ 
> 
> Այսինքն մի վախտ «ընդդիմադիրներ» կան, որոնց կարելի է կովշով հավաքել Երևանի փողոցներից հավաքել, ես էլ ասում եմ, կարող է՞ էդ մարդիկ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ չեն, շահեր չունեն, ընդդիմությանը ոչ էլ պետք են։ Էն որվ էր բողոքում, որ ռեսուրս չունի, բա ռեսուրսը փողոցներում թափված է, ինչի մասին է խոսքը, եկեք կովշով հավաքեք, տարեք


Հա էլի, էսքան ռեսուրս կա հավաքելու, ու ՀԱԿ-ն ասում ա ռեսուրս չունենք որ հեղափոխություն անենք: Կամ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը կրթական ցենզ ա դրել, մինչև դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր չլինես, ու մի հինգ լեզվով չխոսաս չես կարա որակ ապահովես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քեզնից հասնողը ընդամենը մի բան ա, հնարավոր դեպքում ակտիվություն ցուցաբերել (քեզնից ասելով նկատի ունեմ ՀՀ ամեն մի քաղաքացուն):


Ապեր, ես բոլոր հնարավոր դեպքերում ակտիվություն ցուցաբերում եմ, *իմ* իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար։ ՀԱԿ–ը իմ ակտիվությունից անկախ է, իմ ակտիվությունն էլ ՀԱԿ–ից։ Հուսով եմ ծերուկի ճառերը լսելու համար հավաքվելը ակտիվություն չես համարում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարանք Նիկոլին ասենք էլ բան չգրի: Մի բան բլթցրել ա, հինգ էջ մեջբերում ենք անում: Լևոնից լավ բան չէր սովորի:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ուզում ես քո բարձրությունից մի իջի ու մի խառնվի, թող ես ու Վիշապը դատարկաբանենք: Մնացած խելքոներն էլ մանրից կհասկանան որ դատարկաբանում ենք, ու յան կտան, կմնանք ես ու Վիշապը:


Չէ, ձյաձ, չի ստացվի  :Smile: 
Երբ որ քո ու Վիշապի նման խելոք տղերքն են անկապ գրում, ես ստիպված եմ միանալ էդ խոսակցությանը, որտև առերևույթ շատ տրամաբանված եք գրում  :Wink: 
Ու իսկապես տրամաբանված ա:
Ուղղակի շատ միակողմանի:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ձյաձս, դու նորից կարդա, մեջբերեմ կարևոր տողեր.





> Իհարկե, լուրջ պետք է վերաբերվել այն մարդկանց ասածին, ովքեր իրենց կյանքով ու ապրածով ապացուցել են իրենց սկզբունքայնությունը (ի դեպ, այսօրինակ մարդիկ, ովքեր քննադատական խոսք են հնչեցնում, բարեբախտաբար քիչ չեն):


Սոփեստություն… 
Սաղին հավ անվանելով, նենց մի տողով էլ մուղամով ասում ենք, որ դե քչից շատից լուրջ քննադատղներ կան:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես բոլոր հնարավոր դեպքերում ակտիվություն ցուցաբերում եմ, *իմ* իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար։ ՀԱԿ–ը իմ ակտիվությունից անկախ է, իմ ակտիվությունն էլ ՀԱԿ–ից։ Հուսով եմ ծերուկի ճառերը լսելու համար հավաքվելը ակտիվություն չես համարում։


Դէ որ ասացի, քեզնիցը ՀՀ ամեն քաղաքացին է:
Իսկ ակտիվությունը օրինակ Նիկոլի դատերի պիկետների մասնակցելն է: Միայն քո մասնակցությունը բան չէր փոխի, ինչպես չփոխեց մի քանի հարյուր մեկերինը: 
Այ եթե հարյուր հազարներ էդ տարրական գիտակցությունն ունենային...  :Smile: 
Ինչ-որ է, էս մասին շատ ենք խոսել ու ամեն մեկս մնացել մեր տեսակետին: Իմաստ բացարձակապես չկա նույն շղթան նորից անցնելու  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Սոփեստություն… 
> Սաղին հավ անվանելով, նենց մի տողով էլ մուղամով ասում ենք, որ դե քչից շատից լուրջ քննադատղներ կան:


Տրիբուն ձյա, նորից կոչ եմ անում փորձել վերլուծել ու հասկանալ մեր իրականությունը, ու հասկանալ, թե ինչ ա կատարվում:
Բնավ տարօրինակ չի իմ էս թեմայում ոգևորվելը:
Որտև ի տարբերություն ձեզ նկատում եմ, թե ինչ պրոցես ա գնում: Ուշքի եկեք, ապեր, չի սազում:
Կրկնում եմ, Նիկոլի հոդվածը նախատեսված էր կոնկրետ խմբի համար ու լավ էլ, տեղին ասել է: Քո գրառումները (մեկնաբանությունները) իրականության հետ եզր չունեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Այ եթե հարյուր հազարներ էդ տարրական գիտակցությունն ունենային... 
> …


 Այ այ… Հասանք տեղ։ ՀԱԿ–ը ուզում է, որ հարյուր հազարներ միահամուռ անեն այն, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ն է ուզում։ Եվ անունը դնում է գիտակցություն, Չուկ դու ջոկում ե՞ս, որ մի ողջ ժողովդրից պահանջվում է Նելսոն Մանդելա լինել :Jpit:  սա էր որ Նիկոլի սայթում ես հա ուզում էի բացատրել, բայց ով էր ինձ բանի տեղ դնողը… Յուրաքանչյուրից պահանջվում է մտածել յուրաքանչյուրի մասին, առանց մանրամասների, առանց կոնկրետ սեփական շահը գիտակցելու։ Սակայն իհարկե սա քարոզողը անշուշտ գիտի իր կոնկրետ շահը, լավ վերջաբանից հետո իրեն ամենաքիչը պաշտոն է սպասվում :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. ես այստեղ մոռացա գրել մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք։ Լիդերներից ոչ մեկ կոչ չի արել պիկետ կամ ցույց անել ի պաշտպանություն Նիկոլի, նրանք մենակ նամիկատներ են անում, վախենում են սույն «սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելուն ուղղված կոչը» անմիջականորեն ասել, նելսոն մանդելաները իրենք պիտի կռահեն ու դուրս գան փողոց… :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ այ… Հասանք տեղ։ ՀԱԿ–ը ուզում է, որ հարյուր հազարներ միահամուռ անեն այն, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ն է ուզում։


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «Ինչ ՀԱԿ-ն է ուզում»:
Միթե բնական ընդվզումը Նիկոլի դատի համար ՀԱԿ-ի ուզածն է, ոչ թե մեր համար անհրաժեշտը:
ՀԱԿ-ը համակարգող է: Քաոսային շարժման չվերածվելու համար այո՛, պիտի վստահենք նրան սցենարը՝ չկորցնելով մեր ինքնուրույնությունը:
Կարծու՞մ ես այդ ակցիաներին մասնակցողները չեն շարունակում հզոր անհատներ մնալ:
Եթե տենց ես կարծում, ապա խղճում եմ, կներես կոպիտ լինելու համար:
Որտև մեկը ես մասնակցում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի հրավիրած բոլոր այն ակցիաներին, որոնր կարողանում եմ: Իմ անհատականությունը չեմ կորցրել:
Ու նաև, կան բազում ակցիաներ, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը չի կազմակերպում: Օրինակ ուրբաթորյա երիտասարդական ակցիաները հղացել ու անցկացնում են հենց երիտասարդները, իսկ ՀԱԿ ղեկավարությունն աջակցում է նրանց, օգնում ինչքան կարող է:
Մի պարզունակացրու «մեկը լինելու» բանաձևը:
Այն, որ ամեն ինչ կախված է մի մարդուց, չի նշանակում, որ ամեն մեկը ինքը պիտի լինի որոշողը, ղեկավարը:
Իսկ եթե նման ցանկություն ունես, ապա ՀԱԿ-ն այդ առումով էլ է ազատ կառույց, բնավ դժվար չէ նախաձեռնող լինելով դառնալ կազմակերպիչներից մեկը: Շատ ճկուն կառույց է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Միթե *բնական ընդվզումը* Նիկոլի դատի համար ՀԱԿ-ի ուզածն է, ոչ թե *մեր համար անհրաժեշտը*:
> …


Այ այ այ… Չուկ մի ստիպիր ինձ կրկնել լրիվ նույն բաները՝ բնական ընդվզման համար մինչև Նիկոլի դատը շատ ավելի լուրջ առիթներ է այս ժողովուրդը ունեցել… Ի՞նչ է եղել այդ բնական ընվզման ցանկության հետ, ո՞վ է կոտրել այդ ցանկությունը, ո՞ր մի բնական ընվզումն է մեզ համար անհրաժեշտ, որ մեկը՝ ոչ, հարցեր, հարցեր… Համենայն դեպս ես քեզ անկեղծ ասեմ, ես Նիկոլի պաշտպանության համար ցույց անելու բնական ընդվզման պոռթկում, կամ թեկուզ փոքր ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել, գիտե՞ս ինչու, կոտրվել է, նորմալ, առանց դիլետանտիզմի ու դեմագոգիայի քաղաքական շարժման դեպքում անկասկած կլիներ։

----------


## Chuk

> Այ այ այ… Չուկ մի ստիպիր ինձ կրկնել լրիվ նույն բաները՝ բնական ընդվզման համար մինչև Նիկոլի դատը շատ ավելի լուրջ առիթներ է այս ժողովուրդը ունեցել… Ի՞նչ է եղել այդ բնական ընվզման ցանկության հետ, ո՞վ է կոտրել այդ ցանկությունը, ո՞ր մի բնական ընվզումն է մեզ համար անհրաժեշտ, որ մեկը՝ ոչ, հարցեր, հարցեր… Համենայն դեպս ես քեզ անկեղծ ասեմ, ես Նիկոլի պաշտպանության համար ցույց անելու բնական ընդվզման պոռթկում, կամ թեկուզ փոքր ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել, գիտե՞ս ինչու, կոտրվել է, նորմալ, առանց դիլետանտիզմի ու դեմագոգիայի քաղաքական շարժման դեպքում անկասկած կլիներ։


Վիշապ, բերանս մի բացիր:
Կոնկրետ հարց. քանի՞ ակցիայի ես եղել: Հյուսիսային պողոտայի նստացույցին քանի՞ գիշեր ես մնացել:
Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ մեծ զանգվածները ակտիվ չեղան:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, բերանս մի բացիր:
> Կոնկրետ հարց. քանի՞ ակցիայի ես եղել: Հյուսիսային պողոտայի նստացույցին քանի՞ գիշեր ես մնացել:
> Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ մեծ զանգվածները ակտիվ չեղան:


Չուկ ջան, ամեն ինչ բավականին պրիմիտիվ է սույն խնդրի մեջ՝ զանգվածները ակտիվ չեղան, սիրելի Չուկ, որովհետև *դա* զանգվածներին պետք չէր։ Խնդիր. Որոնել նախորդ նախադասության մեջ «դա»–ին փոխարինող արժեքները։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ամեն ինչ բավականին պրիմիտիվ է սույն խնդրի մեջ՝ զանգվածները ակտիվ չեղան, սիրելի Չուկ, որովհետև *դա* զանգվածներին պետք չէր։ Հարց. Գտնել նախորդ նախադասության մեջ «դա»–ին փոխարինող արժեքները։


Պատասխան. չզբաղվել սոփեստությամբ: «ԴԱ» (քո փոխարինած համարժեքով) չէր կարող լինել զանգվածների պասիվության պատճառով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատասխան. չզբաղվել սոփեստությամբ: «ԴԱ» (քո փոխարինած համարժեքով) չէր կարող լինել զանգվածների պասիվության պատճառով:


Չուկ ջան, դու հասկանու՞մ ես, որ մարդկանց դնում ենք հիմարի տեղ։ Այսինքն համարում ենք, որ ընդդիմությունը ամեն ինչ Նիկոլի ասածի պես տեղը տեղին արել է՝ քաղաքացին տեսել է իր շահը ընդդիմության ծրագրում, քաղաքացին հասկացել է ՀԱԿ–ի մարտավարությունը (խոսքը իմ նման հաստ գլուխ ունեցողների մասին չի), ու քաղաքացին ռիսկի չի գնացել, կամ ալարել է։ Այսինքն հանուն իր շահերի, քարից հաց քամող ու իր զորբայությամբ ռեկորդակիր հայ տեսակի մարդը վիզ չի դրել։ Բայց այդ նույն մարդը ասենք հաղթել է Ղարաբաղյան կռվում, այդ նույն մարդը մարտի մեկին ներքի զորքերի հատուկ ջոկատայիններին ծեծ էր տալիս… ու հանկարծ պիտի մասնակցեր նստացույցի, որովհետև չէր կարելի ասենք անհնազադությամբ արտահայտել բողոքը, պետք էր հանգիստ, խաղաղ, սահմանադրակա՜ն…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու հասկանու՞մ ես, որ մարդկանց դնում ենք հիմարի տեղ։ Այսինքն համարում ենք, որ ընդդիմությունը ամեն ինչ Նիկոլի ասածի պես տեղը տեղին արել է՝ քաղաքացին տեսել է իր շահը ընդդիմության ծրագրում, քաղաքացին հասկացել է ՀԱԿ–ի մարտավարությունը (խոսքը իմ նման հաստ գլուխ ունեցողների մասին չի), ու քաղաքացին ռիսկի չի գնացել, կամ ալարել է։ Այսինքն հանուն իր շահերի, քարից հաց քամող ու իր զորբայությամբ ռեկորդակիր հայ տեսակի մարդը վիզ չի դրել։ Բայց այդ նույն մարդը ասենք հաղթել է Ղարաբաղյան կռվում, այդ նույն մարդը մարտի մեկին ներքի զորքերի հատուկ ջոկատայիններին ծեծ էր տալիս… ու հանկարծ պիտի մասնակցեր նստացույցի, որովհետև չէր կարելի ասենք անհնազադությամբ արտահայտել բողոքը, պետք էր հանգիստ, խաղաղ, սահմանադրակա՜ն…


 Մի աղավաղի, ձյաձ:
Ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ ՀԱԿ ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղին արել ա: Նիկոլն էլ տենց բան չի ասում: Ուղղակի չի ասել տենց բան ու կամ ուշադիր եղիր, որ տեսնես որ չի ասել, կամ էլ եթե գիտես, մի կեղծիր:
Ու լիքը սխալներ ա արել:
Չի կարողացել իր մարտավարությունը բոլորի համար ընդունելի ու հասկանալի ներկայացնի և այլն:
Բայց միաժամանակ ամեն ինչին միակողմանի նայելը մի կողմ ԴԻ՛Ր:
Այ էս ա իմ ու քո տարբերությունը: Դու սեփական սխալները տեսնել չես ուզում, ուզում ես ամեն ինչը բարդես ինչ-որ մեկի վրա (սեփական, ասել է թե մեր բոլորի):
Չի կարելի էդպես: Էդպես դառնում ես սուբյեկտի, միակողմանի, իրականությունից շեղված:
Ժողովրդի լայն զանգվածների ակտիվ պայքարի պատրաստակամության դեպքում ունենալու էինք լրիվ այլ վիճակ: Փաստ է, որ մարտի 1-ից հետո փուքսը իջավ: Ու սրա մեջ միակ մեղավոր տեսնել ՀԱԿ-ին՝ նվազագույնը կեղծիք է ու իրականության հետ եզր չունեցող պնդում: Փուքսը նստելու հիմնական պատճառները պետք է փնտրել ռեպրեսիաների ու վախի, ինչպես նաև արագ հաղթանակի չհասնելով՝ հուսահատվելու մեջ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Փուքսը նստելու հիմնական պատճառները պետք է փնտրել ռեպրեսիաների ու *վախի, ինչպես նաև արագ հաղթանակի չհասնելով՝ հուսահատվելու մեջ*:


Չուկ ջան, բայց արի խոստովանի, որ էդ վախի վրա ՀԱԿ–ն էլ է յուղ ավելացրել իր «սահմանադրական պայքարով», ոստիկանների հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ չմտնելու կոչերով, քաղաքապետարանից հանրահավաքի թույտվություն վերցնելու խնդրանքներով, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի բոբո հանգամանքներով… Այսինքն էդ վախը ավելի շատ ՀԱԿ–ի տերետորիաներից է տարածվել ժողովդրի մեջ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է հուսահատվելուն, ապա սա նույնպես ՀԱԿ–ի պատճառով է, որովհետև Լևոնը ոչ մեկ անգամ ասել է, որ այս իշխանություններին հաշված օրեր են մնացել, վերջը եկել է, Սոդոմ–Գոմոր, հեսա սաղին պուլպուլակ եմ անելու… բա ես՝ հարիֆ բանվոր–գյուղացիս ոչխարը սարը թողած մի երկու օրով եկել էի, ի՞նչ իմանայի, որ պայքարը երկարելու է… բա չհիասթափվեի՞։




> Դու սեփական սխալները տեսնել չես ուզում


Հա, իմիջայլոց, սեփական սխալների մասին։ Ընենց եմ ափսոսում ՀԱԿ–ով ոգևվորվածս ժամանակը… Այ սպասում էի մի իրական, ակտիվ քայլի ու սենց…

Հ.Հ.Գ Բայց չէ, ես մեղա։ Ամեն դեպքում զուր չէր, մեր ժողովուրդը այնուամենայնիվ մասնակցեց, պայքարեց, իմ կարծիքով Լևոնին հավատացողների մեծ մասը արեց էն, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ն էր ուզում… Իմիջայլոց Չուկ, դու որ մեր ժողովդրին մեղադրում ես, ես կասեմ հակառակը՝ *հալալ է մեր ժողովդրին* :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.02.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> Տրիբուն, էլի ես խեղաթյուրում:
> ... ինքն իր բանաձևի կրողն ա՝ ամեն ինչ կախված ա մեկ մարդուց ու էդ մի մարդը դու՛ ես...


Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ի առաջնորդը նախընտրեց այդ մեկ մարդը լինելու փոխարեն նստել տանը ու ծխամորճը վառել...
Դե արի ու մի հայհոյի նման թուլամորթին...

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ի առաջնորդը նախընտրեց այդ մեկ մարդը լինելու փոխարեն նստել տանը ու ծխամորճը վառել...
> Դե արի ու մի հայհոյի նման թուլամորթին...


Իրականությունը չվերլուծած գրառում  :Smile: 
Այդ մեկ մարդը եղավ ամենահամարձակներից մեկը: Իսկ իրան չձերբակալեցին պարզ պատճառով. շուխուռը մեծ էր լինելու: Ավելի մանրամասն ու հիմնավորված գրելու զայլա չի մնացել  :Smile: 



Վիշապ, իհարկե ՀԱԿ-ը օրենքի շրջանակներում մնալու կոչեր էր անում ու փառք ու պատիվ իրեն դրա համար: Հակառակ դեպքում կունենայինք արդեն գոյություն չունեցող ընդդիմություն  :Wink: 
Բայց չխորանանք, քանզի շատ ենք խորացել ու մեկս մյուսին չենք համոզել:

Կա պարզ ճշմարտություն. դու բացի արագ ու հոխորտացող պայքարից ուրիշ բան չես ընկալում որպես պայքար:

----------


## Askalaf

Եթե ԼՏՊ–ն կհեռանա պատմության գիրկը ու որպես ՀԱԿ–ի լիդեր կներկայացնի Նիկոլին, որը կընդունվի կարծում եմ առանց տարաձայնությունների, ապա նոր ընդդիմության պահանջ էլ չի լինի...
Բայց քանի որ Նիկոլը ԼՏՊ–ի ԵՆԹԱԿԱն է, ապա քննարկումները այս տոպիկում անիմաստ են ըստ ինձ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> …իհարկե ՀԱԿ-ը օրենքի շրջանակներում մնալու կոչեր էր անում ու փառք ու պատիվ իրեն դրա համար:


Ոչ, ՀԱԿ–ը ենթարկվելու կոչեր էր անում, էդ սահմանադրական պայքար կոչվածն էլ լրիվ հակասահմանադրական էր, որովհետև ժողովուրդը իր իրավունքը պաշտպանելուն ուղղված միայն պլակատներ է բռնել և լեկցիա լսել, այնինչ օրինակի համար ասենք աբովյանցիք կարող էին իրենց Երևան գնալը արգելելու համար ոմանց ոտքերը պոկել։ Ոչ մեկ դուխ չի տվել, որ մեկ չի ինֆորմացրել այս մարդկանց, որ նման դեպքերը պարզապես ոմանց իրենց լավ տղու տեղ դնելու դրսևորումներն են, որոնք ճիշտ հակառակը՝ հակաօրինական, հակասահմանադրական, ու առհասարակ երկրի ու պետության անվտանգությունը վտանգող գործողություններ են, որովհետև այօրվա ճնշված ու վախեցած քաղաքացիները վաղվա երկրից թքող հեռացողներն են, իսկ նվազագույնը՝ պատերազմի ժամանակ պոտենցիալ դասալիքներն են, սպաներին թիկունքից խփողներն են։ Ինչ որ ցանում ենք, այն էլ հնձելու ենք։





> Կա պարզ ճշմարտություն. դու բացի արագ ու հոխորտացող պայքարից ուրիշ բան չես ընկալում որպես պայքար:


Ոչ, դու սուտ ես խոսում Չուկ, պարզապես ստում ես, դու անկեղծ չես, դու խեղաթյուրում ես իրականությունը, դու աղավաղում ես բոլոր իրական պատկերները, ո՛չ, ո՛չ, ո՛չ… Ես… Վիշապս… Սահմանադրական պայքարի կողմնակիցն եմ։ Օրենք կարդացեք և պաշտպանեք ձեր իրավունքները *բոլոր համարժեք միջոցներով*։ Մեր ներկայիս օրենքը թույլ է տալիս նույնիսկ *անցնել կտրուկ գործողությունների, եթե ապացուցվում է որ այլ կերպ դու իրավուքները պաշտպանել չէիր կարող։*

----------


## REAL_ist

Նիկոլի հերթական բլթոցը, որոնք միշտ էլ եղել են: Հաշվի առնելով ինչ պայմաններումա գտնվում ինքը, կարելիա հասկանալ:

Ըստ իս նման ոճով քննադատությանը պատասխանողը, վաղը մյուս օր իշխանություն դառնալուց շատ հավանականա, որ նույն մեթոդներով աշխատի, ինչ ներկաները:




> նրանց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մարտավարությունը չհիմնավորված է թվում: Խնդիր չկա, ցանկացած մարդ կարող է ցանկացած բանի վրա կասկածել եւ չհասկանալ: Բայց բացատրում ես, մանրամասն ես բացատրում, ծամում, բերանն ես դնում, օրինակ ես ծառայում, գրողը տանի, բայց մարտավարությունը, միեւնույն է, անհասկանալի է նրանց համար:


Մարտավարությանը ցանկացած անհատ իրավունք ունի սեփական գնահատականը տալ ու ուզումա Նիկոլը լինի, ուզումա Գաբրիել հրեշտակը, ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունի մարդավարությունը սխալ համարողներին վիրավորի: Կոռռեկտ քննադատությանը նման պատասխան ստանալուց հետո մնումա ասել, որ ամենամեծ հավը հենց Նիկոլնա, որ հիմա նստածա:

----------

davidus (09.02.2010), Տրիբուն (07.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ ջան, բայց արի խոստովանի, որ էդ վախի վրա ՀԱԿ–ն էլ է յուղ ավելացրել իր «սահմանադրական պայքարով», ոստիկանների հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ չմտնելու կոչերով, քաղաքապետարանից հանրահավաքի թույտվություն վերցնելու խնդրանքներով, Ղարաբաղի խնդրի բոբո հանգամանքներով… Այսինքն էդ վախը ավելի շատ ՀԱԿ–ի տերետորիաներից է տարածվել ժողովդրի մեջ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է հուսահատվելուն, ապա սա նույնպես ՀԱԿ–ի պատճառով է, որովհետև Լևոնը ոչ մեկ անգամ ասել է, որ այս իշխանություններին հաշված օրեր են մնացել, վերջը եկել է, Սոդոմ–Գոմոր, հեսա սաղին պուլպուլակ եմ անելու… բա ես՝ հարիֆ բանվոր–գյուղացիս ոչխարը սարը թողած մի երկու օրով եկել էի, ի՞նչ իմանայի, որ պայքարը երկարելու է… բա չհիասթափվեի՞։
> 
> 
> Հա, իմիջայլոց, սեփական սխալների մասին։ Ընենց եմ ափսոսում ՀԱԿ–ով ոգևվորվածս ժամանակը… Այ սպասում էի մի իրական, ակտիվ քայլի ու սենց…
> 
> Հ.Հ.Գ Բայց չէ, ես մեղա։ Ամեն դեպքում զուր չէր, մեր ժողովուրդը այնուամենայնիվ մասնակցեց, պայքարեց, իմ կարծիքով Լևոնին հավատացողների մեծ մասը արեց էն, ինչ ՀԱԿ–ն էր ուզում… Իմիջայլոց Չուկ, դու որ մեր ժողովդրին մեղադրում ես, ես կասեմ հակառակը՝ *հալալ է մեր ժողովդրին*


Ուզում էի Վիշապի էս գրառումը լրիվ բոլդ անել ու տակը ստորագրել: Ավելի տոշնի ասել հնարավոր չէր: Ժողովդրին ասում են մի պայքարի,հետո էլ ասում են խի չես պայքարում: 

Հա ի միջի այլոց, վերջին միտինգին Լևոնն ասեց, որ եքա հաջողությունների ենք հասել ու մեծ ձեռքբերումներ ունենք, կարճ ասած հաղթել պրծել ենք: Ես ու ժողովուրդն էլ հաղթողի իրավունքով հիմա վայելու ենք վաստակած հանգիստը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ, իհարկե ՀԱԿ-ը օրենքի շրջանակներում մնալու կոչեր էր անում ու փառք ու պատիվ իրեն դրա համար: *Հակառակ դեպքում կունենայինք արդեն գոյություն չունեցող ընդդիմություն*


Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն սաղ նպատակը ընդդիմություն ունենալն էր: Կլինի՞ չունենանք: Կամ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա ունենալու ու չունենալու մեջ: Մի երկու հայտարարություն ա շաբաթը մեկ, մեկը կգրի էլի:

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն սաղ նպատակը ընդդիմություն ունենալն էր: Կլինի՞ չունենանք: Կամ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա ունենալու ու չունենալու մեջ: Մի երկու հայտարարություն ա շաբաթը մեկ, մեկը կգրի էլի:


Ապեր բա որ չլինի դու ու Վիշապը էլ ինչի մասին եք գրելու?  :LOL:  Բա էլ ում գրառմանն էս շնորհակալություն հայտնելու? Լավ չի կա հիմա քֆրտում եք էլի... :Jpit:  Ամեն անգամ ինքս ինձ արգելում եմ էս թեման մտնել, էլի չի ստացվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ուզում էի Վիշապի էս գրառումը լրիվ բոլդ անել ու տակը ստորագրել: Ավելի տոշնի ասել հնարավոր չէր: Ժողովդրին ասում են մի պայքարի,հետո էլ ասում են խի չես պայքարում: 
> 
> Հա ի միջի այլոց, վերջին միտինգին Լևոնն ասեց, որ եքա հաջողությունների ենք հասել ու մեծ ձեռքբերումներ ունենք, կարճ ասած հաղթել պրծել ենք: Ես ու ժողովուրդն էլ հաղթողի իրավունքով հիմա վայելու ենք վաստակած հանգիստը:



Իսկ հիմա Լևոնին նախագահ սարքելու համար ժողովուրդը տնից դուրս չի գալիս, Նիկոլին պատգամավոր դարձնելու համար տնից դուրս չի գալիս:Փաստորեն ժողովուրդ հավաքելը արդեն գործ է հա՞:Ապեր, ոչնչացնելը էլ ո՞նց է լինում, սաղ սաղ թաղել են ՀԱԿ–ին, դու ՀԱԿ–ի հայտարարություններին մի նայի, հլը մի հատ սառը ջրով լվացվիր օյաղացիր, ու նոր մտածիր։ "ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր միակ ուժն ա, որ կարող ա ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինել միտքը", մոտավորապես նույն բանն ա:ՀԱԿ-ից բացի ուրիշ գնալու տեղ չունես: Վաննա եմ նայում, լողանալուց հետո:դու տեղի ունեցած որոշ բավականին կարևոր ստրատեգիական խաղերին մատների արանքով ես նայում, կամ չնկատելու ես տալիս, դրա համար էլ քեզ թվում է:
Իսկ հանրահավաքների որ դու գնում էիր անցած դարի թուրքաբոլշեվիկյան կտեր ուտելու նույն էշությունը փորձում ենք կրկնել կռուտիտիզմն է:Սակայն դու կարծես թե քեզ լիազորություններ ես վերապահում ՀԱԿ-ի անունից ավելացնել ինձնից պահանջվելիքը:

Դե կարաք հիմա հակառակվեք? Չնայած չեմ կասկածում...  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Rammer ջան, ներկայիս վիճակը ու այս թեմայի գոյությունը ժողովրդի նկատմամբ հենց անլուրջ վերաբերմունքի հետևանք են։ Եթե թեման քեզ անլուրջ է թվում, ապա վաղվա ընդդիմությունն էլ է քեզ անլուրջ վերաբերվելու։ :Smile:  Իշխանության մասին էլ չասեմ, որովհետև իշխանությունը ընդհանրապես չի վերաբերվում։ Քեզ։ Բոլորիս։

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան, ներկայիս վիճակը ու այս թեմայի գոյությունը ժողովրդի նկատմամբ հենց անլուրջ վերաբերմունքի հետևանք են։ Եթե թեման քեզ անլուրջ է թվում, ապա վաղվա ընդդիմությունն էլ է քեզ անլուրջ վերաբերվելու։ Իշխանության մասին էլ չասեմ, որովհետև իշխանությունը ընդհանրապես չի վերաբերվում։ Քեզ։ Բոլորիս։


Ապեր իմ վերաբերմունքը չկա: Այդ գրառումը քո ու Տրիբունի գրառումներից հատվածներ են: Անլրջություն ես տեսնում ձեր գրածների մեջ... :LOL: 

Ձաձ իրականում ավելի քան լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում այս թեմանյին: Այնքան լուրջ, չտո նեմոգու կուշած:
Ու որպեսզի ձեր քրտնաջան աշխատանքը ավելի արդյունավետ լինի, ռազրայդկի համար մի հատ տուշ :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր իմ վերաբերմունքը չկա: Այդ գրառումը քո ու Տրիբունի գրառումներից հատվածներ են: Անլրջություն ես տեսնում ձեր գրածների մեջ...
> 
> Ձաձ իրականում ավելի քան լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում այս թեմանյին: Այնքան լուրջ, չտո նեմոգու կուշած:
> Ու որպեսզի ձեր քրտնաջան աշխատանքը ավելի արդյունավետ լինի, ռազրայդկի համար մի հատ տուշ


Ես տեսնում եմ, որ հատվածներ են։ Չեմ տեսնում մեջբերումների իմաստը և քո ասելիքի տրամաբանությունը։ Մի հատ էլ օյաղ ժամանակ գրիր, որ հասկանամ ինչ ես ասում :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

խնդիրը նախևառաջ ընդամենը այն է, թե ումից ինչ կարելի է սպասել: այսինքն ՝ պոտենցիալը: հետո նոր՝ այդ պոտնոցիալի ռեալիզացիան:
ինչպես գիտենք՝ 
Լենին պապին էլ մանուկ է եղել… սակայն հետո տեսաք՞ ինչ արեց երբ մեծացավ  :Wink: 

նունը Լևոն պապիկը: ով՞ էր նա, նախքան հեղափոխությունը: մի սովորական գիտաշխատող: 
իսկ ով՞ է նա հիմա: միլիարդատեր: հասկանում՞ եք տարբերությունը:
նույնը Գռզոն՝ մի սովորական բառիգա: իսկ ով՞ է նա հիմա՝ միլիարդատեր, որի անվտանգույթան աշխատողները ավելի շատ են, քան Ֆիդել Կաստռոինը:
…
 մի խոսքով:
իզուր չէր, որ Քոչը ու Սերժը են սկզբում ասին, թե ով խոսա…
հիմակ: եթե այսքանից հետո էլ, երբ կյանքըն էլ ցույց տվեց որ իրանց ընդամենը մի քանի միլիոնի համար /օրինակ՝ Բջնի/ նրանք թքած ունեն շարժման վրա էլ ամեն ինչի վրա էլ, իրանց հետևրից գնացող կա, ապա դա գնացողների խնդիրն է: Նույն հայտնի Չարենցն էլ Ստալինի հետևից էր գնում, մինչև… կամ Մայակովսկին մինչև պիստալետով ճակատին կրակելու պահը ընդուպ " Սլավա ԿՊՍՍ" էր ասում: ինչ անենք, աշխաչհում նաև հիպնոզով են ղեկավարում… հարց չկա: մեկին ուշ ա թողում հիպնոզը, մեկին շուտ ա թողում… մեկին էլ վաբշե չի թողում  :Sad:

----------

davidus (09.02.2010), terev (07.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Վիշապ*, *Տրիբուն*, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ քանի որ ձանձրացրել է նույն կռուգով էլի գնալը, քաղաքական որոշում ընդունեցի ձեր գրառումները չկարդալ ու հերթական անգամ նույն խոսակցությունը նույն ձևով չսկսել: Լավ մնացեք: Հաղթելու՛ ենք:

----------


## Elmo

Հայաստանում նոր ընդիմություն չի լինելու, այնպես, ինչպես որ նոր իշխանություն չի լինելու:
Նոր ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե գործող անձերը այլ նպատակներն ու կառուցվածքը:
Լինելու է նախկին իշխանություն, ընդիմության դիմակ հագած ու գռփելու նոր նպատակներով ու ցանկություններով ժողովրդի արդար զայրույթն ու բողոքը իրեն զենք օգտագործելով, ամեն գնով գահին ձգտող ու լինելու է նոր իշխանություն, էստաֆետով նախկինից փոխանցված ու արնախում, որը էդ ժողովրդին ջարդելու ա, երբ հանկարծ գահը կորցնելու վտանգ զգաց:
Ոչ մի հրաշք էլ տեղի չի ունենալու ու չինչ չի փոխվելու:
Էս խոսքը արդեն էլի եմ կիրառում:
Էսպես եղել է առաջ, էսպես կլինի հետո:

----------

Բիձա (11.02.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էսպես եղել է առաջ, էսպես կլինի հետո: 
> *էսպես չի մնա*


 :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

*One_Way_Ticket* մեկը գլոբալ առումով ա ասված: Իհարկե էսպես չի մնա, բայց դա էդ ժամանակ մենք էլ չենք մնա: Իսկ մինչև էդ ամեն ինչ ցիկլիկ կրկնվում ա արդեն 20 տարի:

----------


## Chuk

> *One_Way_Ticket* մեկը գլոբալ առումով ա ասված: Իհարկե էսպես չի մնա, բայց դա էդ ժամանակ մենք էլ չենք մնա: Իսկ մինչև էդ ամեն ինչ ցիկլիկ կրկնվում ա արդեն 20 տարի:


Չի կրկնվում  :Smile: 
Իրականում բացարձակապես չի կրկնվում:
Էսօրվա թե իշխանությունն է տարբերվում 15 տարի առաջվա իշխանությունից, թե ընդդիմությունը:
Իհարկե կարելի է վերցնել շատ հեղհեղում հասկացություն, ասենք՝ կաշառակերություն ու ասել «էն ժամանակ էլ էին ուտում հիմա էլ», կամ ասենք ընդդիմության վերջնական հաղթանակ «էն ժամանակ էլ չհաղթեց, հիմա էլ»:
Բայց դրանք կլինեն չափազանց մակերեսային ու հեղհեղուկ համեմատություններ, վերլուծություններ, էնպիսին, ինչպիսին դու արեցիր, ձյաձ  :Wink:

----------

Kuk (09.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (09.02.2010)

----------


## ranchpar

Ընդահանրապես  հարցը  նրանում  է ,որ  ոչմեկս  էլ (հնարավոր  է կան մարդիկ,որ  գիտեն)  համոզված չգիտենք`իրականում  ովքեր  են այս  կերված  երկիրը  կառավարում...գուցե(իմ  կարծիքով այդպես է) իրականում  սրանք  խաղեր  են,գուցե  երկու  կողմերն  էլ  ունեն  նույն  նպատակը,գուցե  նրանք   քանդելու ու  վերացման  ընթացքին  ուժ  տալու  առաջադրանքը  արագացողներն  են`հրամայված  աշխարհի  նեկայիս  տերերի,,,,կամ  էլ  ներքին  բախուներով  երկիրը  գերհզոր  կառուցողները....ակնհայտ  է,որ  ծրագիր  է  ի  կատար  ածվում Արմեններին  ոչնչացնելու,նրանց մշակույթը թաղելու  և  չպրոպագանդելու . որպես  ծնող  ժողովուրդ  ու  սովորեցնող  ժողովուրդ ,նաև աշխարհին կառավարելու  մեծ  կարողություն  ունեցող ազգ...

Մենք  դեռ  ուշքի  չեկած  ու  չլուծած  մեր կարեվուրագույն  համահայկական  խնդիրները,փորձում  ենք  իրար  կոկորդ  խեղդել(սա  է այն  հնարքը  որով  միշտ  էլ  թշնամին ծնկի  է  բերել  տիտաններին) ...ինչու՞մն  է  խնդիրը..՞
Արդեն  չափից  դուրս շատ  է  թշնամին  պառակտություններ  մտցնում  մեր առանց  այն  էլ քանդուքարափ  եղած  պետության  մեջ...
մենք  պետք  է  միասնական  լինենք,որ  բարեկեցիկ  կյանքով ու  երջանկությամբ  ապրենք  մեր  իսկ  վերակառուցած  երկրում.................................բայց  մեզնից  շատերը  արդեն  ծախվել  են  ...
Մեզ  ընդիմություններ  ու  այսօր երկիր  քանդող  նախագահներ  պետք  չեն...մենք  ենք  մեր  խղճի  առաջ  պատասխան  տվողները...մեր  լացակումած  որդիների  աչքերին  նայողները ու  նրանց  <<փառահեղ>>  ապագա  ճանապարհողները....հայեր  խնդրում  եմ պինդ  պահեք  ձեր  դարեր  հոլովող  ամուր  ոգին,դուք  էք ,որ  պետք  է  նորից  մշակույթ  ստեղծեք ու  երջանիկ  ապրեք... :Goblin:

----------


## Kuk

Փաստորեն մենք Արմեններն ենք, մենք տիտաններ ենք, մենք ծնող ժողովուրդ ու սովորեցնող ժողովուրդ ենք, նաև աշխարհին կառավարելու մեծ կարողություն ունեցող ազգ ենք: Փաստորեն հայ չենք հա՞:

----------


## ranchpar

> Փաստորեն մենք Արմեններն ենք
> 			
> 		
> 
> , մենք տիտաններ ենք, մենք ծնող ժողովուրդ ու սովորեցնող ժողովուրդ ենք, նաև աշխարհին կառավարելու մեծ կարողություն ունեցող ազգ ենք: Փաստորեն հայ չենք հա՞:


Եղբայր  գոնե  էս  հարցիդ  իմաստը  հասկացար՞՞

փաստորեն  քո կարծիքով  Արմենները  հայերը  չեն՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Kuk

> Եղբայր  գոնե  ես  հարցիդ  իմաստը  հասկացար՞՞


Էդ հարցի իմաստը հասկանալը չափազանց բարդ ա:
Մենակ մի բան գիտեմ, որ հայերը ոչ տիտաններ են, ոչ էլ աշխարհին կառավարելու մեծ կարողություն ունեցող ազգ են: Եթե ծնող ու սովորեցնող ասելով էլ համայն մարդկությանը ծնելու ու սովորեցնելն ինկատի ունես, ոչ էլ ծնող ու սովորեցնող ենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընդահանրապես  հարցը  նրանում  է ,որ  ոչմեկս  էլ (հնարավոր  է կան մարդիկ,որ  գիտեն)  համոզված չգիտենք`իրականում  ովքեր  են այս  կերված  երկիրը  կառավարում...գուցե(իմ  կարծիքով այդպես է) իրականում  սրանք  խաղեր  են,գուցե  երկու  կողմերն  էլ  ունեն  նույն  նպատակը,գուցե  նրանք   քանդելու ու  վերացման  ընթացքին  ուժ  տալու  առաջադրանքը  արագացողներն  են`հրամայված  աշխարհի  նեկայիս  տերերի,,,,կամ  էլ  ներքին  բախուներով  երկիրը  գերհզոր  կառուցողները....ակնհայտ  է,որ  ծրագիր  է  ի  կատար  ածվում Արմեններին  ոչնչացնելու,նրանց մշակույթը թաղելու  և  չպրոպագանդելու . որպես  ծնող  ժողովուրդ  ու  սովորեցնող  ժողովուրդ ,նաև աշխարհին կառավարելու  մեծ  կարողություն  ունեցող ազգ...
> 
> Մենք  դեռ  ուշքի  չեկած  ու  չլուծած  մեր կարեվուրագույն  համահայկական  խնդիրները,փորձում  ենք  իրար  կոկորդ  խեղդել(սա  է այն  հնարքը  որով  միշտ  էլ  թշնամին ծնկի  է  բերել  տիտաններին) ...ինչու՞մն  է  խնդիրը..՞
> Արդեն  չափից  դուրս շատ  է  թշնամին  պառակտություններ  մտցնում  մեր առանց  այն  էլ քանդուքարափ  եղած  պետության  մեջ...
> մենք  պետք  է  միասնական  լինենք,որ  բարեկեցիկ  կյանքով ու  երջանկությամբ  ապրենք  մեր  իսկ  վերակառուցած  երկրում.................................բայց  մեզնից  շատերը  արդեն  ծախվել  են  ...
> Մեզ  ընդիմություններ  ու  այսօր երկիր  քանդող  նախագահներ  պետք  չեն...մենք  ենք  մեր  խղճի  առաջ  պատասխան  տվողները...մեր  լացակումած  որդիների  աչքերին  նայողները ու  նրանց  <<փառահեղ>>  ապագա  ճանապարհողները....հայեր  խնդրում  եմ պինդ  պահեք  ձեր  դարեր  հոլովող  ամուր  ոգին,դուք  էք ,որ  պետք  է  նորից  մշակույթ  ստեղծեք ու  երջանիկ  ապրեք...


Ռանչպար ախպեր, քանի որ ես մի քիչ դժվար եմ հասկանում, ու դու անորոշ ինֆորմացիա ես տալիս, խնդրում եմ ասա.
1. Իրականում ովքե՞ր են այս կերված երկիրը կառավարում,
2. Ովքե՞ր են աշխարհի ներկայիս տերերը,
3. Ինչու՞ են ուզում ծնող ու սովորեցնող ժողովդրին ոչնչացնել, ո՞վ է իր ծնողին ու սովորեցնողին ոչնչացնում,
4. Որո՞նք են կարևորագույն համահայկական խնդիրները, ինչու՞ են համահայկական։
5. Ինչպես թե մեզ ընդդիմություններ պետք չեն, իսկ ինչպե՞ս պիտի կառավարվի Հայաստանը։
6. «Մեզ» ասելով դու ում նկատի ունես, բոլոր հայերի՞ն, թե Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին։

----------

Mephistopheles (09.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Էդ հարցի իմաստը հասկանալը չափազանց բարդ ա:
> Մենակ մի բան գիտեմ, որ հայերը ոչ տիտաններ են, ոչ էլ աշխարհին կառավարելու մեծ կարողություն ունեցող ազգ են: Եթե ծնող ու սովորեցնող ասելով էլ համայն մարդկությանը ծնելու ու սովորեցնելն ինկատի ունես, ոչ էլ ծնող ու սովորեցնող ենք:


Ընգեր էս ինչ ես ասում: Վսյո ստեղ հիմա արունա թափվելու... Դու ջոգում ես ինչ ես ասում? Չէ բայց դու հասկանում ես ինչ ես ասում? Էս սենց թողել չի կարելի: Հայ հեթանոսական աստվածնները կպատժեն քեզ և դու կայրվես դժոխքի հավերժական կրակնների մեջ: Դու ուրեմն չգիտես հա որ  մենք հայրես, բացի քեզանից, տիեզերակալ ազգ ենք...

----------


## Kuk

> Ընգեր էս ինչ ես ասում: Վսյո ստեղ հիմա արունա թափվելու... Դու ջոգում ես ինչ ես ասում? Չէ բայց դու հասկանում ես ինչ ես ասում? Էս սենց թողել չի կարելի: Հայ հեթանոսական աստվածնները կպատժեն քեզ և դու կայրվես դժոխքի հավերժական կրակնների մեջ: Դու ուրեմն չգիտես հա որ  մենք հայրես, բացի քեզանից, տիեզերակալ ազգ ենք...


Ախպեր սպասի՛, մի՛ խփի, հո՛փ, հո՛փ, մի խփի բան եմ ասում. ես գիտեմ, որ դուք՝ հայերդ, տիեզերքն եք կառավարում, դուք եք ախպեր տիեզերքը սարքել, քարը քարի վրա դրել, ծակել, ծակը մեծացրել, հետևաբար՝ դուք եք ծնել, սովորացրել, սաղ ձեր ձեռն ա տիեզերքը, բայց ես գիտեի թե Երկիր մոլորակը վարձով եք տվել հրեաներին, հիմա իրանք են կառավարում, աշխատացնում:

----------

Rammer (09.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվանալու հեռանկարը ինչ-որ նոր իմպուլսի հետեւանք է։ *Նրանց գործողություններում ես որեւէ կառուցողական տարր, նպատակ չեմ տեսնում։ Դարձյալ կրկնվում են երկամյա վաղեմության կոչերը, սադրիչ ու անհանդուրժողական դրսեւորումները։* Մեր երկրում, բարեբախտաբար, միայն ՀԱԿ-ը չէ ընդդիմություն։ Դաշնակցության քննադատությունն ու պահանջները մեզ հասկանալի են, քանի որ պետության առաջընթացին նպաստող կառուցողական դրսեւորումներ են ունենում։ *Եթե իշխանությունները չունեն իրենց յուրաքանչյուր քայլը քննադատող, բայցեւ նոր ու այլընտրանքային լուծումներ առաջարկող ընդդիմություն, շատ կարեւոր հարցեր լուծելու ժամանակ, ինչպիսիք են Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունները բնականոնացնելը կամ Արցախի հիմնախնդիրը կարգավորելը, սխալներից խուսափելն ավելի դժվար կլինի։* Դաշնակցության ձեռնարկած ակտիվ ընդդիմադիր գործողությունները նման շահարկումների առիթ չեն տալիս, իսկ ահա ՀԱԿ-ի յուրաքանչյուր ձեռնարկ անմիջականորեն Թուրքիայի միջոցով արձագանք է գտնում միջազգային կազմակերպություններում։


Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյան, «Հայոց Աշխարհ» օրաթերթ

----------

Rammer (09.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ որ ՀԱԿ-ի վարկանիշն ընկել է, դրա մասին խոսում են քաղաքական ամենաբարձր կուլիսներում անգամ, ցավալի է...



> Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում Հայաստանի խորհրդարանի լրացուցիչ ընտրություններին ընտրազանգվածի պասիվությունը պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի վարկանիշը նվազել է։ Նման կարծիք այսօր հայտնեց ՀՀԿ մամուլի խոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը։


Աղբյուր՝ Թերթ.ամ, 15.01.2010թ.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի դեպ որ ՀԱԿ-ի վարկանիշն ընկել է, դրա մասին խոսում են քաղաքական ամենաբարձր կուլիսներում անգամ, ցավալի է...
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Թերթ.ամ, 15.01.2010թ.


Վաու, դե Էդուարդ Շարմազանովն էլ որ ասեց, ուրեմն վերջ, Չուկ, պրծավ… Էլ դրանից ավել բարձր, էն էլ քաղաքական, էն էլ կուլիս…

----------


## Chuk

> Վաու, դե Էդուարդ Շարմազանովն էլ որ ասեց, ուրեմն վերջ, Չուկ, պրծավ… Էլ դրանից ավել բարձր, էն էլ քաղաքական, էն էլ կուլիս…


Հա, Վիշ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հասարակությունը համակերպվել է այս իրավիճակին. համենայն դեպս, քաղաքական կրքերն այլեւս նախկինի նման չեն:*
> 
> Դա ես համարում եմ բնական: Ժողովրդի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, սովորաբար, գտնվում է քաղաքականապես սառը վիճակում, եւ ժողովուրդն ակտիվանում է ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Դա է պատճառը, որ մենք թեեւ հասկանում ենք, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվում են, ամեն կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո լինում է հասարակական հիասթափության ալիք, միեւնույն է, կարծում ենք, որ կարեւոր ընտրական պրոցեսներում պետք է ընդգրկվենք: Ժողովրդի հետ հաղորդակցվելու, ժողովրդին ակտիվացնելու, մեր գաղափարները հասցնելու այլ ձեւ, քան ընտրությունները, չունենք: Հիմա, երբ ժողովուրդը չի տեսնում մոտակա ընտրությունների հեռանկար, քաղաքականապես սառում է: Սակայն սա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում: Տվեք մեզ համապետական ընտրություններ, եւ մենք շուռ կտանք քաղաքական ողջ պատկերը: Տվեք մեզ համապետական ընտրություններ, եւ Հայաստանը կանգնելու է Կոնգրեսի թիկունքին:
> 
> *Բայց եթե ժողովուրդը քաղաքականապես սառած է, ինչն ընդունում եք նաեւ դուք, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասնել արտահերթ ընտրությունների:*
> 
> Քաղաքական ճգնաժամի մասին արտահայտությունը սովորական խոսքեր չեն: Դա ունի ծանրագույն հետեւանքներ եւ տնտեսական, եւ սոցիալական, եւ ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում: Դրա պատճառով է ձախողվում Հայաստանի ղեկավարությունը, քանի որ չի վայելում ժողովրդի աջակցությունը: Եթե իրենք հույս ունեն, որ ընտրություններ չանելով մարեցնելու են շարժումը, չարաչար սխալվում են: Ժողովուրդը մտնելու է լռակյաց դիմադրողականության վիճակի մեջ, որը հղի է ավելի սուր պայթյունով: Հնարավոր չէ ղեկավարել ժողովրդին, որը ներքուստ դիմադրում է իշխանությանը: Եվ բոլոր ձախողումները հենց սրանից է գալիս: Մենք մեր քաղաքական կարիերայի համար չենք ասում, որ ՀՀ-ի քաղաքական ու տնտեսական առողջացման գրավականը արտահերթ համապետական ընտրություններն են: Այսինքն` դիմադրելով արտահերթ ընտրություններին, իշխանությունները կամաց-կամաց ստեղծում են պայթյունավտանգ իրավիճակ եւ ձախողումների մի դաշտ, որի կուտակմամբ իրենց համար շատ ավելի անկառավարելի վիճակում բախվելու են արտահերթ ընտրությունների անցկացման անհրաժեշտության հետ: Այսպես ենք մենք շարժվում դեպի արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Եթե իշխանությունները մի քիչ հասուն լինեին, իրենց նախաձեռնությամբ կանցկացնեին արտահերթ ընտրություններ. այդ դեպքում իրենք գոնե կկարողանային ավելի կառավարելի վիճակում անցկացնել ընտրությունները` ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ ունենալով ԱԺ-ում իրենց թեեւ նվազեցված առկայությունը պահպանելու համար: Իսկ քաղաքական իրողություններով պարտադրված իրավիճակում իրենք որեւէ շանս չեն ունենա:


Հատված ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանի հետ հարցազրույցից: Հարցազրույցն ամբողջությամբ՝ լրագիր.ամ-ում:

հ.գ. Հստակ գիտեմ այս  հարցազրույցին ոմանց կողմից տրվելիք ռեակցիան ու գրառումների ոճը և եթե այլ ոճի՝ լուրջ, արձագանքներ չլինեն, ապա նախապես նշեմ, որ այդ արձագանքներին արձագանքելու ցանկություն չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *Եվ եթե ամեն ինչ նույնն է մնացել, կարելի՞ է ենթադրել, որ այդպես էլ պայքարի ձևերը չգտանք:*
> 
> Պայքարի հիմնական ձեւը հետեւողականությունն է։ Նրանք, ովքեր կարծում են, թե պայքարը դանդաղել կամ դադարել է, համեմատություն են անում 2007-08-ի նախընտրական-հետընտրական (մինչև մարտի 1-ը) շրջանի հետ՝ մոռանալով, որ ընտրական գործընթացն իր տրամաբանությունն ու էներգիան ունի։ Նախագահական ընտրությունները ենթադրում էին որոշակի մարտավարություն, որոշակի քայլեր, որոնք այդ ժամանակ արվել են, արվել են ճիշտ, և գուցե հենց այդ պատճառով էլ իշխանությունները, ոչ մի փաստարկ չգտնելով, բիրտ ուժ կիրառեցին, որի արդյունքում ունեցանք զոհեր, վիրավորներ, քաղբանտարկյալներ:
> 
> Նախագահական ընտրությունների այդ տեսակ ավարտից հետո մարտավարությունը փոխվեց։ Հիմա, իմ կարծիքով, Կոնգրեսը գործում է ոչ հեղափոխական մեթոդով՝ իշխանություններին միաժամանակ ցույց տալով եւ ճիշտ ճանապարհը, եւ օգտվելով այդ ճանապարհը չօգտագործելու իշխանությունների անմիտ վարքից։ Այս իրավիճակում դժվար է ձեռքբերումներին տալ քանակական կամ որակական գնահատական։ Կարելի է ասել՝ ընդդիմությունը չունի ձեռքբերումներ, իսկ իշխանությունը՝ հեռանկար։ Կամ կարելի է ասել, որ ընդդիմության ձեռքբերումն իշխանությանն անհեռանկար դարձնելն է։ 
> 
> ...
> 
> *Ինչպե՞ս հասնել նրան, որ ժողովուրդը դադարի թագավոր ուզել, ուզի նախագահ:*
> ...


Հատվածներ Տիգրան Պասկևիչյանի հետ հարցազրույցից: Ամբողջությամբ՝ Լրագիր.ամ-ում:
Պասկևիչյանի հնչեցրած որոշ կարծիքների հետ տարաձայնություններ ունեմ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ հետաքրքիր ու արժեքավոր վերլուծություններ են:

----------

Rammer (10.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> հ.գ. Հստակ գիտեմ այս  հարցազրույցին ոմանց կողմից տրվելիք ռեակցիան ու գրառումների ոճը և եթե այլ ոճի՝ լուրջ, արձագանքներ չլինեն, ապա նախապես նշեմ, որ այդ արձագանքներին արձագանքելու ցանկություն չունեմ


Այսինքն հստակ տեսնու՞մ ես Զուրաբյանի ասելիքի թույլ տեղերը :Dntknw: ։ Իմիջայլոց սիրելի Չուկ, իմ կարծիքով արձագանքները չեն արձագանքվում հատուկ նրա համար, որ դու արձագանքես, ու նախապես ոմանց ռեակցիայի ու արձագանքերի լրջությունը իզուր ես թերագնահատում։ Հակառակ դեպքում բա ու՞մ համար ես մեջ բերում Զուրաբյանի ասածը, նման է որ մենակ համաձայնվողների կամ «բրավո»–ների համար :Jpit:

----------

dvgray (10.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն հստակ տեսնու՞մ ես Զուրաբյանի ասելիքի թույլ տեղերը։ Իմիջայլոց սիրելի Չուկ, իմ կարծիքով արձագանքները չեն արձագանքվում հատուկ նրա համար, որ դու արձագանքես, ու նախապես ոմանց ռեակցիայի ու արձագանքերի լրջությունը իզուր ես թերագնահատում։ Հակառակ դեպքում բա ու՞մ համար ես մեջ բերում Զուրաբյանի ասածը, նման է որ մենակ համաձայնվողների կամ «բրավո»–ների համար


Կարծում եմ, որ գրառում չեն անում նաև թեմայի մասին ոչինչ չասելով  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> կարդացի առաջի մասը, հիանալի վերլուծություն է: Ապրես որ գտել ու տեղադրել ես 
> Տեղը չեմ բերում, թե ո՞վ է Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը, Անունը ծանոթ է, բայց իրան տեղը չեմ բերում


DV ջան, մնացածն էլ կարդա ու կտեսնես, որ նախնական  կարծիքդ չափազանցված է: 
Չգիտեմ, թե ծնունդով որտեղից է, բայց մեջը մեծ դոզայող ղարաբաղցություն  է նստած, որը վերջում հասնում է մեզ բացարձակ էշի տեղ դնելուն:  
Տգեղ է հետին թվով հանճարեղ խաղալը: Եթե այդքան հեռատես էր, թող 2008-ի փետրվարին գար հրապարակ ասեր իր իմացածը, գոնե մարտի 2-ին, տո լավ, ապրիլին, կամ գոնե հունիս-հուլիսին ձեն հաներ, այլ ոչ թե մեկ տարի անց-ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ ու անասելի երկար ու ձիգ ծամծմած:

----------

Chuk (10.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> DV ջան, մնացածն էլ կարդա ու կտեսնես, որ նախնական  կարծիքդ չափազանցված է: 
> Չգիտեմ, թե ծնունդով որտեղից է, բայց մեջը մեծ դոզայող ղարաբաղցություն  է նստած, որը վերջում հասնում է մեզ բացարձակ էշի տեղ դնելուն:  
> Տգեղ է հետին թվով հանճարեղ խաղալը: Եթե այդքան հեռատես էր, թող 2008-ի փետրվարին գար հրապարակ ասեր իր իմացածը, գոնե մարտի 2-ին, տո լավ, ապրիլին, կամ գոնե հունիս-հուլիսին ձեն հաներ, այլ ոչ թե մեկ տարի անց-ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ ու անասելի երկար ու ձիգ ծամծմած:


Հա, երրորդը ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ, անընդհատ կրկնություն էր, ամեն երկրորդ բառն էլ «բուրբոն» :Jpit:  Բուրբոնը տարավ, Բուրբոնը բերեց, Բուրբոնը որձ էր, էգ էր…

----------


## Chuk

Հոդվածը, որը դնելու եմ, մի կողմից համապատասխան չի թեմային, բայց մյուս կողմից, հաշվի առնելով, որ Պասկևիչյանի նշած անալիտիկոսները հիմա նաև այս նոր ընդդիմության անտես տեսլականից են խոսում, մտածեցի, որ սազական է.




> *ԱՆԱԼԻՏԻԿՈՍՆԵՐԸ*
> Դիտորդների մի տեսակ կա մեր կյանքում, որոնց յոթանասունականների Երեւանի ժարգոնով կարելի էր կոչել «ավարա գյոզ դնողներ», բայց քանի որ նրանք լափ-թոփերի առջեւ են նստած ու, հնարավորության սահմաններում, փորձում են դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտության ռեժիմ ապահովել, նախընտրում եմ այդ տեսակն անվանել «անալիտիկոսներ»:
> 
> Այս տեսակի մարդկանց գործն անսպառ է, այսինքն միշտ կա, քանի որ հայեցումը հիմնված չէ սկզբունքային եւ բարոյական չափանիշների վրա: Նրանց համար քննադատելի է ամենայն ինչ՝ ե՛ւ առկան, ե՛ւ բացական, ե՛ւ տեսանելին, ե՛ւ անտեսը, ե՛ւ իրականը, ե՛ւ մտացածինը: Այդ մարդիկ երբեք չեն օգտվում վերլուծության համար անհրաժեշտ այնպիսի գործիքներից, ինչպիսիք են բանավոր կամ գրավոր տեքստը, փաստաթղթերը եւ այլն:
> Անալիտիկոսների ողջամտությունը հակադարձ համեմատական է նրանց զբաղեցրած տարածքի քառակուսի մետրի արժեքին, իսկ մտքի խորությունն ուղիղ համեմատական՝ պատվիրատուի կարդացած գրքերի քանակին: Անալիտիկոս լինելու համար կրթություն, դաստիարակություն եւ նմանատիպ շքեղություններ անհրաժեշտ չեն: Կարեւորը նկատվելն է, եւ սա է նրանց մոտեցնում յոթանասունականների Երեւանի «ավարա գյոզ դնողների» տեսակին:
> Երբ նրանք խոսում են, ասենք, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մասին (ուրիշ բանի մասին սովորաբար չեն էլ խոսում), տպավորություն ես ստանում, որ նախորդ կյանքերից մեկում դանակ-մկրատ սրող կամ ժավելի սպիրտ ծախող են եղել, որովհետեւ նրանց գործունեության մեջ աղմուկը զգալիորեն գերազանցում է առաջարկվող ծառայության կամ ապրանքի անհրաժեշտությանը:
> Ու թեեւ անալիտիկոս դառնալու համար նրանք պարտ ու պարտական են 2007-ի աշնանը սկսված շարժմանը, որը հիմա մի բառով Կոնգրես է կոչվում, բայց ամեն ինչ անում են հացից ու վաստակից կտրվելու համար: Անձնուրաց են անալիտիկոսները: Այնքան անձնուրաց, որ մեկ գուժում են գլխավոր թեմայի մահը, մեկ թաղման օր նշանակում, մեկ էլ, արցունքոտ աչքերը սրբելով, մահախոսական կարդում:
> Համեմատական ամենաթողության սկզբունքը, որ նրանք կիրառում են պրակտիկայում, հնարավորություն է տալիս խոցել ընդմիշտ: Օրինակ, երբ Կոնգրեսը թեկնածու է առաջադրում տասներորդ ընտրատարածքում, քննադատում են այդ առաջադրումը: Եթե չառաջադրեր, կասկած չունենաք, կքննադատեին չառաջադրելը:
> Կամ՝ երբ Կոնգրեսը կողմ է արտահայտվում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին՝ անելով լուրջ վերապահումներ (անալիտիկոսների համար դրանք կարեւոր չեն), քննադատում են կողմ արտահայտվելու համար: Իսկ պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, ոնց էին քննադատելու, եթե Կոնգրեսն արմատապես քննադատեր արձանագրությունները: Այս դեպքում անալիտիկոսների էներգիան կսաստկանար Կոնգրեսի ամբոխահաճությամբ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Հայկական ժամանակ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինչպե՞ս հասնել նրան, որ ժողովուրդը դադարի թագավոր ուզել, ուզի նախագահ:
> 
> Դրա համար գործիքներ են պետք։ Ցավոք, այդ գործիքները չկան եւ չկա գիտակցություն, որ դրանք նվաճելու համար պետք է համախմբվել՝ մի կողմ դնելով քաղաքական հայացքները։ Տեղեկատվության ազատությունը բոլորիս է անհրաժեշտ, իսկ դրա բացակայությունը նվաստացնում է, չէ՞։ Կարելի՞ է համախմբվել այդ հարցի շուրջ։ Ինչո՞ւ եմ հատկապես սա նշում, որովհետև մեր բոլոր գաղափարները, մտքերը, հղացումներն անիմաստ են, եթե չեն հասնում մարդկանց։ Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, ինչպիսի փոփոխություններ կլինեին, եթե, ասենք, Լրագրի համար Ձեր արած հարցազրույցներն ամբողջ Հանրապետությունում սփռվեին հեռուստատեսությամբ։


ճիշտն ասած դեռ չհասցրեցի ամբողջը կարդամ, բայց այս հարցին ու պատասխանին լուռ ու մունջ +++++++

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա, երրորդը ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ, անընդհատ կրկնություն էր, ամեն երկրորդ բառն էլ «բուրբոն» Բուրբոնը տարավ, Բուրբոնը բերեց, Բուրբոնը որձ էր, էգ էր…


 Թևանյանի առաջին հոդվածի սկզբնամասում կարևոր միտք էր նշված, որը և առընչվում է այս թեմայի հետ:
 Նա գրում է 



> Այն պնդումները, թե իշխանափոխությունը կանխվեց բացառապես մարտի 1-ով՝ մակերեսային ու պարզունակ են։ Ճիշտ է, իշխանությունները ուժ կիրառեցին հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների դեմ և այդպիսով  նաև ապահովեցին Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահ դառնալը, բայց դա հնարավոր էր միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ուժ կիրառելու ռեսուրս կար, երբ հրամանները կատարվում էին։ 
> 
> Մի փոքր տեսություն
> 
> Քաղաքականության տեսությունից հայտնի է, որ *անցումային ժողովրդավարության և փափուկ ավտորիտարիզմի երկրներում միմյանց հետ մրցում են վերնախավերի ռեսուրսները* (տոտալիտար համակարգերում մրցակցող վերնախավեր ընդհանրապես չկան), *այլ ոչ թե էլեկտորատները*, և եթե իշխող վերնախավը, ունենալով հանրային աջակցության շատ ցածր մակարդակ, այնուամենայնիվ կարողանում է պահել իշխանությունը, ուրեմն նշանակում է, որ այն *ավելի հզոր է ռեսուրսներով, քան իշխանության  կոնտրէլիտան։*
> 
> Անցումային ժողովրդավարություններում ընտրական գործընթացի *հիմնական ռեսուրս է համարվում փողը, վարչական կարողությունը, ուժային կառույցների միասնականությունը և ուժայինների ուղղաձիգ ենթարկվածության մակարդակը և այլն*։ Ընտրողներն այս դեպքում ամենաչնչին ազդեցության ռեսուրսն են, որոնք առավելություն են ապահովում հակամարտող կողմերից մեկին՝ միայն այլ հավասար պայմանների առկայությամբ։ Ահա նաև ա՛յդ հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով պետք է դիտարկել 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների և դրան հաջորդած ժամանակահատվածի զարգացումները, ու վերլուծել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պարտության պատճառները։
> 
> Բոլոր երկրներում էլ իշխանությունները չեն ուզում հեռանալ։ Զարգացած ժողովրդավարությունները հասել են այն մակարդակին, որ խաղաղ իշխանափոխության մշակույթ են ձևավորել և դրանով իսկ տարբերվում են մնացյալ աշխարհից։ Իսկ մեզանում առայժմ չկան իշխանության ընդունման և հանձնման քաղաքակիրթ գործընթացներ։ Առաջին դեմքերը փոխվում են միայն ներսից։ Հետանկախական շրջանում ՀՀ-ում գործող որևէ ընդդիմադիր ուժի չի հաջողվել դրսից վերցնել համակարգը։


 Սրանք  բացահայտ Ճշմարիտ մտքեր են: 
Հետևաբար Հայաստանյան ներկայիս  պայմաններում հարցը  ոչ թե գաղափարապես նոր ընդիմության ձևավորմանն է վերաբերում, այլ իրավիճակին մեթոդապես համապատասխան ընդիմության ձևավորմանը: 
Այլ խոսքերով ասված Հայաստանում հարցերը ոչ թե մասսներն են լուծում, այլ անհատները: 
Ուզում ես միլիոն հավաքի հրապարակում: Քոչարի չէ, տրնգի, յարղուշտի, կամ տանգո պարի, կրակելով են հարցերը լուծվելու: Ավտոմատը չհերիքեց, տանկով կխփեն: Ելցինը 2000 հոգի փռեց իր պառլամենտում- ով ինչ ասեց՞:/
Զարգացած ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքներով ու տրամաբանությամբ գործող ընդիմությունը աբսուրդ է մեր պես երկրում: 
 Մարդ կա  միլիոն, 100 միլոն, միլիարդ կամ էլ  4 միլիարդ է կուտակել: Էդ դեմոկրատիայի որ սկզբունքը պետք է 4 միլիարդի դեմ խաղ տա՞: 
Վիշապ ջան չգիտեմ, թե դու ոնց, բայց ես որ 4 միլիարդ ունենամ, քո պես տեսական վիշապ չեմ լինի: Իմ ունեցվածքին թարս նայողի վրա ոչ միայն  կուկու քսի կտամ, այլ բոմբ կգցեմ- կոչնչացնեմ: 
 Իհարկե մարդ կա, որ իրեն արցունքի պես զուլալ է համարում   ու այլ բան կասի: Բայց լուս աշխարհ է ու համ էլ դա չենք քննարկում: 
Արեք լեվոն-ռոբ-սերժ հարցերը հայկական, երբևէ չեղած քաղաքական հարթությունից բերենք նորմալ տրամաբանության դաշտ ու կտեսնենք, որ էսօրվա իշխանական ԲՏ-ի, ընդիմության վերխուշկի ու այլ թփրտացողների 90 տոկոսը նույն տաշտի լափին են նստած: Այսինքն խնդիրը ոչ թե սխալ կամ ճիշտ տղերքն են, /ընդիմությունը, իշխանությունը/ այլ սկզբունքն է: Եթե հանդուրժում ենք, որ մեզանից մեկը մյուսին ուտելով 3-4 միլիարդ կուտակի ու անձնապես, ֆիզիկապես մարսի, իր ցեղի բոլոր անդամներն էլ առանց վախի շարունակեն ուտելը, ապա ես էդ տժժացնողների կողմիցն եմ, իրենց ցավը տանեմ: :Ok:  
Աշխարհի դրվածքն է դա: Խոտակերները խոտ են ուտում, գիշատիչներն էլ խոտակեր: Չի կարելի մեղադրել թե մեկին, և թե մյուսին: :Ok: 
Իհարկե դժվար է ընդունելը, որ մենք էլ *էսքան* *ենք*: 
Բայց մխիթարվենք, որ  օրինակ  շիմպանզեն միլիոն տարվա մեջ  մարդ չդառավ: Մեր պատալոկն էլ էս հայաստանն էր: Ինչ վատ ա որ, -մրջունների, մոծակների, շիմպանզեների ու նույնիսկ բուշմենների համեմատ մենք տամա ենք մտած: :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

> Զարգացած ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքներով ու տրամաբանությամբ գործող ընդիմությունը աբսուրդ է մեր պես երկրում:


Քուանշ  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա կարծում եմ, որ գործ ունենք կարծրատիպերի հետ, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ը կքանդի՝ հաղթանակով:

----------


## davidus

> Քուանշ 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա կարծում եմ, որ գործ ունենք կարծրատիպերի հետ, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում *ՀԱԿ-ը կքանդի՝ հաղթանակով*:


4 անգամ սրի.....  :Wink: 
համարյա անհնար բան ես ասում

----------


## Chuk

> 4 անգամ սրի..... 
> 
> *համարյա* անհնար բան ես ասում


Համարյադ ուրախացրեց  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

դե միշտ էլ պիտի նահանջի ճանապարհ թողես.... անսխալ մարդ չկա, բոլորն են սխալվում....... ՀԱԿ-ի հարցում նույնպես  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նոր ընդդիմություն, իմ կարծիքով, այնքանով է պետք որքանով որ այսօր ՀԱԿ-ից հիասթափված հատված կա… այդ հատվածը բավականին մեծ է ու չարժե դրա վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնելը, քանի որ հենց դրա պատճառով էր որ ԼՏՊ-ն հայտարարեց որ ռեսուրս չկա իշխանափոխության… և հիմա ուշադրություն չդարձնել դրա վրա պարզապես մեղմ ասած սխալ քաղաքական դիրքորոշում է, որովհետև այդ հատվածը, եթե չներգրավվեց ընդդիմության մեջ ապա ձուլվելու է ու փոշիանա (մի մասը արտասահման, մի մաս լռյալ դժգոհ կամ անտարբեր մի մասն էլ իշխանության մեջ կտեղավորվի)… մի խոսքով այս հատվածն ինչ որ ձևով պետք է ներկայացված լինի հասարակության մեջ և իդեալական տարբերակը կլիներ ՀԱԿ-ի ավելի ճկուն քաղաքականությունն իր կողմնակիցների նկատմամբ… չեմ կարող ասել թե ինչ պետք է աներ, դժվար խնդիր է, բայց հաջողակ քաղաքական ուժերը դրանք ճկուն քաղաքական ուժերն են, որոնք վերականգնվելու/վերակառուցվելու ունակություն ունեն ու բազմակարծությունն է հանդիսանում նրանց ուժը… Այս տեսակետից ես ողջունում եմ Վիշապ ախպոր բարձրացրած ահազանգը… այդ հատվածին աչքաթող անելը այս պայմաններում մեծ սխալ է ու չեմ հասկանում մեր Չուկ ախպոր չափից ավելի կարծր դիրքորոշումը… իմիջայլոց կարծր դիրքորոշման հետ ես խնդիր չունեմ, մարդ իր դիրքերը պետք է մինչև վերջ պաշտպանի, բայց հիմնավորված ու ոչ դեկլարատիվ, շատ հարցերում ես Չուկի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց Վիշապի ու Տրիբունի արգումենտներն այնքան ուժեղ են որ միանշանակ մտածել է տալիս ու ուղարկում back to the drafting board… ես մեր երկու ախպերների արգումենտին ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններով կամ որևէ այլ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակցի հոդվածներով չէի պատասխանի… չնայած կասեմ որ բավականին ուժեղ ու հետաքրքիր հակափաստարկներ եղել են…

Մյուս կողմից սխալ է նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտությունը հիմնել զուտ ՀԱԿ-ից դժգոհության վրա… միանշանակ սխալ դիրքորոշում է, որովհետև դա նոր ընդդիմության խնդիրն ավելի է դժվարացնում ու իզուր տեղը նոր ընդդիմության խնդիրը դարձվում է 2 ֆրոնտով պայքարելը (ՀԱԿ-ի և իշխանության)… նոր ըմդդիմությունը ՀԱԿ-ի իննադու չպետք է ստեղծվի… այս թեմայում շատ է եղել նման բան ու շատ հաճախակի էլ անարդարացի… ինչքան շատ ենք քննադատելու/պախարակելու ՀԱԿ-ին էնքան ավելի դժվար է լինելու նոր ընդդիմության ստեղծումն ու հաջողությունը, քանի որ դրանով հենց իրենք բարձրացնում են նշաձողը ու պատասխանատվություն պիտի վերցնեն մի բանի համար որը պրակտիկորեն շատ դժվար է անել, եթե չասենք անհնար… էլ չեմ ասում, որ մեր ռեսուրսները լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ասում… ես չեմ ուզում կռահել թե ինչ խնդիրներ կարող են ծառանալ, բայց որ կարող են խնդիրներ լինել ավելի բարդ ու վտանգավոր հենց իրենց հեղինակության հարցերով, կարող եք չկասկածել… ՀԱԿ-ի քննադատելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, բայց նաև պետք է չեռքբերումները նշել, ոչ թե "հանուն արդարության" (ես տենց բաների չեմ հավատում) այլ զուտ պարակտիկ նկատառումներով, իրավիճակը ճիշտ գնահատելու ու նոր ընդդիմությունն ավելի իրական ու էֆեկտիվ դարձնելու համար… մի խոսքով եթե նոր ընդդիմությունը պետք է կառուցվի ՀԱԿ-ի քննադատության ու իննադու, ապա կարող եք հիմիկվանից համարել որ ձախողված է… ինձ այդքան չի հետաքրքրում թե ՀԱԿ-ն ինչքանով է վատը կամ անօգուտ որքան որ ինչքանով է նոր ընդդիմությունը լինելու էֆեկտիվ ու ինչով է տարբերվելու ՀԱԿ-ից… ինձ համար էս հարցերն ավելի ակտուալ են… ուղղակի ցանկալի չի որ ստեղծվի մի ընդդդիմություն որի գաղափարներն ու ստրատեգիան զուտ ընդդիմություն լինելու համար է պիտանի… և չարժե ընդդիմության դեմ ընդդիմություն սրեղծել… իհարկե կարելի ասել որ ՀԱԿ-ն արդեն ընդդիմություն չի, այդ դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ին անդրադառնալն ու քննարկելն անիմաստ է…

Ժող, ես ողջունում եմ էս բանավեճը և համարում եմ շատ կարևոր քանի որ խոսքը մեր հասարակության մի ստվար հատվածին է վերաբերվում…

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, իմ կոշտ դիրքորոշումը նման տեսք ունի հակառակ տեսակետի սրացված արտահայտման ֆոնին:
Իրականում ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ ընդունում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր չի  արտահայտում ժողովրդի բոլոր շերտերի շահերը ու դա խնդիր ա: Ես էդ խնդիրը տեսնում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի մարտավարության փոփոխության մեջ, ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իր որոշ սխալների հաշվարկի ու ճիշտ գնահատելու, ճիշտ ուղղություն բռնելու, այլ ոչ թե նոր ընդդիմության ծնունդի մեջ, որի հեռանկարն ուղղակի չեմ տեսնում: Սխալը գալիս է թեմայի հարցադրումից. բազմիցս եմ ասել: Այդ հարցադրումը զրկել է ինձ իմ իրական գնահատականը տալու հնարավորությունից, այն է, որ ես ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքում թերություններ եմ տեսնում, բայց խնդրի լուծումը տեսնում եմ հենց ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում:




> ես մեր երկու ախպերների արգումենտին ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններով կամ որևէ այլ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակցի հոդվածներով չէի պատասխանի… չնայած կասեմ որ բավականին ուժեղ ու հետաքրքիր հակափաստարկներ եղել են…


Իսկ ես կպատասխանեմ, քանզի իմ տեսակետներն ասելու հետ մեկտեղ ինձ համար կարևոր է բոլորին լսելի դարձնել նաև ՀԱԿ խոսքը, ՀԱԿ կողմնակից լավ հրապարակախոսների խոսքը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իմ կոշտ դիրքորոշումը նման տեսք ունի հակառակ տեսակետի սրացված արտահայտման ֆոնին:
> Իրականում ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ ընդունում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր չի  արտահայտում ժողովրդի բոլոր շերտերի շահերը ու դա խնդիր ա: Ես էդ խնդիրը տեսնում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի մարտավարության փոփոխության մեջ, ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իր որոշ սխալների հաշվարկի ու ճիշտ գնահատելու, ճիշտ ուղղություն բռնելու, այլ ոչ թե նոր ընդդիմության ծնունդի մեջ, որի հեռանկարն ուղղակի չեմ տեսնում: Սխալը գալիս է թեմայի հարցադրումից. բազմիցս եմ ասել: Այդ հարցադրումը զրկել է ինձ իմ իրական գնահատականը տալու հնարավորությունից, այն է, որ ես ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքում թերություններ եմ տեսնում, բայց խնդրի լուծումը տեսնում եմ հենց ՀԱԿ-ի ներսում:
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ես կպատասխանեմ, քանզի իմ տեսակետներն ասելու հետ մեկտեղ ինձ համար կարևոր է բոլորին լսելի դարձնել նաև ՀԱԿ խոսքը, ՀԱԿ կողմնակից լավ հրապարակախոսների խոսքը:


Չուկ ջան կոշտը վատ չի (քանի դեռ անձնականի չի վերածվել) ու պտի կոշտ լինի որ դիսկուսսիա լինի… բայց ես քո կարծիքն եմ ուզում լսել ապեր, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցների, կամ ՀԱԿ-ինը… իրենցը ուզենամ կգնամ կկարդամ… ես եկել եմ քո խոսքն ու արգումենտը լսելու… հոդվածն ու հայտարարությունը պետք է դիսկուսիա առաջացնեն այլ ոչ թե լինեն պատասխան (որքան էլ որ դրանք լինեն պատասխաններ)… էդ նույնն ա որ նկարելուց ներկը հենց տյուբիկի միջից վերցնես ու կտավին քսես… կարա լինի, բայց պրոֆեսիոնալ չի, նկարել չիմացողներն են տենց անում… ես ամեն օր գալիս եմ ստեղ որ քո կարծիքը լսեմ ու քո վերլուծությունները կարդամ…

Իմ ասածը սա է… վատ ա՞

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան կոշտը վատ չի (քանի դեռ անձնականի չի վերածվել) ու պտի կոշտ լինի որ դիսկուսսիա լինի… բայց ես քո կարծիքն եմ ուզում լսել ապեր, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցների, կամ ՀԱԿ-ինը… իրենցը ուզենամ կգնամ կկարդամ… ես եկել եմ քո խոսքն ու արգումենտը լսելու… հոդվածն ու հայտարարությունը պետք է դիսկուսիա առաջացնեն այլ ոչ թե լինեն պատասխան (որքան էլ որ դրանք լինեն պատասխաններ)… էդ նույնն ա որ նկարելուց ներկը հենց տյուբիկի միջից վերցնես ու կտավին քսես… կարա լինի, բայց պրոֆեսիոնալ չի, նկարել չիմացողներն են տենց անում… ես ամեն օր գալիս եմ ստեղ որ քո կարծիքը լսեմ ու քո վերլուծությունները կարդամ…
> 
> Իմ ասածը սա է… վատ ա՞


Վատ չի, բայց լավ էլ չի:
Ես իմ տեսակետները բազմիցս հնչեցրել եմ:
Սակայն գալիս է պահ, երբ ինձնից ավելի լավ պատասխանում են այլոք ու դա իմ պատկերացումներին լրիվ համապատասխանում ա: Տենց դեպքերում բնավ կարիք չկա, որ ես նույն բաները գրեմ, իմ ձևակերպմամբ: Բացի դա, այս թեմայում դրածս հոդվածները հիմնականում եղել են ոչ թե պատասխան, այլ այլընտրանքային տեսակետների ներկայացում (թեմայում բազում են ինձ հակառակ տեսակետներին վերաբերվող հոդվածները): Այնպես որ առաջարկում եմ սրանից պատմություն չսարքել, քանզի անկախ ամեն ինչից ես շարունակելու եմ թե իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնել, թե ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններից, հրապարակախոսների հոդվածներից, ղեկավարների հարցազրույցներից մեջբերումներ անել: Եվ ոչ միայն նրանց, այլև, օրինակ, իշխանություններից:

----------


## Norton

*Հայի «բունտը» արտագաղթն է*



> Հավանաբար ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ մոտակա ամիսներին, գազի սակագների հետ կապված, մեզ սպասվում է առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների էական թանկացում, որը մեր անապահով խավերի կյանքը կդարձնի էլ ավելի դժնդակ: Թե ինչ է պատրաստվում անել ՀՀ կառավարությունը այդ մարդկանց համար՝ հայտնի չէ: Իսկ ի՞նչ են մտադիր անել մեր հազարավոր համաքաղաքացիները, որոնց ընտանիքների եկամուտը 100 հազար դրամից ցածր է: Սոցիոլոգիական հարցումներ, որոնց արդյունքներին որեւէ մեկը գոնե մի քիչ կհավատա, գոյություն չունեն: Երբեմն վարչապետն է հայտարարում ինչ-որ անհայտ ընկերության կողմից հայթայթած սոցիոլոգիական տվյալների մասին, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, տարակուսանք են առաջացնում: Եթե գազի գների խնդրով էլ նույն ընկերությունը հարցում կազմակերպի, ապա հաստատ կպարզվի, որ չունեւոր հայաստանցիները ամեն օր օրհնում են կառավարությանն ու վարչապետին եւ խնդրում են մի քիչ էլ թանկացնել գազն ու ջուրը: 
> Մինչդեռ բավարար է դուրս գալ փողոց եւ մի քանի րոպե զրուցել հետիոտների հետ (նրանց գերակշիռ մասը հենց համեստ հնարավորություններ ունեցող մարդիկ են՝ «ոչ համեստները» փողոցներով չեն քայլում), եւ նրանց զգացմունքները միանգամայն հստակ ու պարզ կդառնան: «Ա1+»-ը պարբերաբար նման փոքրիկ հարցումներ փողոցներում անց է կացնում: Դրանցից մեկը երեկ էր, եւ ես հնարավորություն ունեի դիտելու ամբողջ, չմոնտաժված նյութը: Եզրակացությունը միանշանակ է. մարդիկ խիստ դժգոհ են թե՛ սպասվող թանկացումներից, թե՛ կառավարության անգործությունից: Ի դեպ, նույնատիպ հարցումներ անց են կացվել Գյումրիում, Վանաձորում եւ Ալավերդիում. այնտեղ, հասկանալի պատճառներով, մարդիկ շատ ավելի կտրուկ են ու զայրացած: 
> Բայց կոնկրետ երեկվա «Ա1+»-ի հարցման նպատակը հետեւյալն էր. պարզել՝ արդյոք այդ դժգոհ քաղաքացիները պատրա՞ստ են դուրս գալ փողոց եւ ցույցերի միջոցով պաշտպանել իրենց իրավունքները: Ճնշող մեծամասնության պատասխանը բացասական էր՝ անիմաստ է, անօգուտ: Նման պատասխանից իշխանությունները երեւի կուրախանան՝ «ինչ լա՛վ է՝ ժողովուրդը պատրաստ է էլի անտրտունջ ձգել գոտիները, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ մենք կարող ենք դրանք է՛լ ավելի արձակել»: Իսկ ընդդիմությունը, հավանաբար, իմ այս դիտարկման հետ չի համաձայնվի եւ կասի, որ դա սուտ է, որ իրականում ժողովուրդը լի է վճռականությամբ եւ այլն: Ինչ արած, ես ընդամենը արձանագրում եմ իրականությունը. չնայած կառավարությունն ամեն ինչ անում է սոցիալական բունտ հրահրելու համար, այն չի հրահրվում:
> Ֆրանսիայում նման դեպքում մարդիկ, անշուշտ, դուրս կգային փողոց: Եվ նրանց կկազմակերպեին ոչ թե ընդդիմադիր ուժերը, որոնց միշտ կարելի է կասկածել իշխանատենչության մեջ, այլ արհմիությունները՝ որպես աշխատավոր մարդկանց պաշտպան: Մենք, իհարկե, Ֆրանսիա չենք: Մեր մշակույթն է ուրիշ: Հայերը ապստամբում են ոչ թե փողոց դուրս գալով: Նրանք ապստամբում են ինքնաթիռի տոմս առնելով եւ մեկընդմիշտ հայրենիքից հեռանալով:
> *ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ*


Հարմար թեմա չգտա ստեղ եմ տեղադրում:

----------

Chuk (12.02.2010), dvgray (12.02.2010), Kuk (12.02.2010), Արևածագ (12.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Լրագրում Սիրանույշ Պապյմանը հարցազրույց է վերցրել Սամվել Փարթամյանից, ով բավական հետաքրքիր է մեկնաբանում առկա իրավիճակը, ինչպես նաև թեմայում քննարկվող հարցը: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ այստեղ:

----------


## Արևածագ

«Նրանք ապստամբում են ինքնաթիռի տոմս առնելով եւ մեկընդմիշտ հայրենիքից հեռանալով»:
ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ
   Իսկ մի ուրիշ երկրում,դեռ ինքնաթիռից չիջած,վրադ է լցվում...«Քանի որ հայ ես՝պարտավոր ես...միասին զորացնենք ու շինացնենք...հայը հայուն ծանոթացնենք...մեր ձեռքերով կերտենք...միասնական ժողովուրդներն են հարատևում...ազգանվեր հայորդիք...»Սկսում ես խեղդվել՝հիմա էլ էդ անթիվ պարտականությունների գիտակցությունից:

----------


## Vazgen

Կներեք, բայց հարցադրումը, մեղմ ասած, անիմաստ է։ Ենթադրենք պետք է, ուրեմն եկեք գտնենք այդ ընդդիմությանը, օրը ցերեկով մոմեր վառենք, որ ավելի լավ տեսանելի լինի։ Եթե իրենց «ինտելեկտուալի» որակում համարողների սեփական մտասևեռումները առկա գործիչների մասով բացասական են, ապա պետք է փնտրել իդեալ, որը իրականության մեջ գոյություն չունի, իսկ քանի դեռ այդ իդեալը չկա գործող հաբռգած բիրդան աղաների իշխանությանը չպետք է խանգարե՞լ։ 
Նոր ընդդիմության մասին դատողությունները արվում են կամ հատուկ նպատակով, կամ էլ մանկամտությունից ելնելով։ Վերջ ի վերջո անբիծ մարդ գոյություն չունի և մարդկության զարգացման պատմությունը այդ հարցերից շատերի պատասխանը տվել է։ Ու սահմանադրությունը, օրենքները, հակակշիռների մեխանիզմները, խոսքի ազատությունն ու մյուս երաշխավորված ազատությունները. որոնք զարգացած երկրներում ապահովում են  մարդկանց նորմալ ապրելու հնարավորությունները հենց այդ զարգացման արգասիքներն են, ընդ որում օրինախախտությունը ոչ թե մենթալիտետի դրսևորում է, այլ վերը նշվածի վրա իշխանության վերին օղակներում հայտնվածների անտեսումը՝ արագ հարստացման ու կյանքի բարիքներից օգտվելու համար։
ՊԵՏՔ Է ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵԼ ԵՐԿՐՈՒՄ ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ։ Ու ցանկացած մարդ, որը պատրաստ է դրան, ընդդիմություն է ներկա անօրեն ռեժիմին, անկախ նրանից, թե որոշակի շրջանակներ ինչ են մտածում այդ մասին։ Այստեղ կարևորն այն է, որ պայքարի ընթացքում ձևավորվեն այնպիսի մեխանիզմներ, որոնք բացառեն նոր իշխանությունների անօրինությունները լայնորեն օգտագործելով առկա համաշխարհային փորձը։ 
1. ՕՐԵՆՔՆԵՐԸ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ ԵՆ ԲՈԼՈՐԻ՝ ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՀԵՐԹԻՆ ԴՐԱՆՑ ԿԱՏԱՐՄԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ՀԱՄԱՐ, ՈՐևԷ ՄԵԿՆ, ԱՆԿԱԽ ՈՒՆԵՑԱԾ ՎԱՍՏԱԿԻՑ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԻ ԽԱԽՏԵԼ ԴՐԱՆՔ։
2. ԽՈՍՔԻ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿ ԱՐԺԵՔ Է ՈՒ ՆՐԱ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱՓԱԿՈՒՄԸ ՈՐԵՎԷ ԲՅՈՒՐՈԿՐԱՏԻ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԵԼՈՒ ՊԱՏՃԱՌԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ԹՇՆԱՄԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ
3.ԻՆՉ ՈՐ ՎԵՀ, «ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԺԵՔԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ» ՊԱՏՃԱՌԱԲԱՆՎՈՂ ՕՐԻՆԱԽԱԽՏՈՒՄԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՊԱՏԺՎԻ։ Եթե օրենքը դոմ է բարոյական արժեքին, փոխիր օրենքը, բայց քանի դեռ այն գործում է, խախտել չի կարելի։
Այս կետերի շուրջ համախմբվող ցանկացած անձ կարող է իրեն ընդդիմություն համարել (չնայած դա պետք է լինի ցանկացած քաղաքացու դիրքորոշում՝ ըստ իս)։ Իսկ նոր ուժ փնտրելու կարիք չկա, այդ ուժը գոյություն ունի։ Ներկա իրավիճակում միայն մի խնդիր գոյություն ունի՝ Հայաստանի ներկա ու ապագա ռեսուրսներն անողոքաբար խժռող ռեժիմի հեռացումը, այս պայմաններում որևէ գաղափարախոսության մասին խոսելն առնվազն ծիծաղելի է։

----------

Askalaf (17.02.2010), Chuk (16.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Կներեք, բայց հարցադրումը, մեղմ ասած, անիմաստ է։


եթե անցնենք համատիրեզերական մասշտաբների, ապա իհարկե անիմաստ է: անիմաստ ա անգամ մարդկության գոյությունը, անգամ մեր գալակտօկան անիմաստ մի բան է…
սակայն եթե իջնենք Երկիր, ու պատահաբար հայտնվենք Հայկական լեռնաշղթայի այս փոքրիկ մասում, ապա անգամ իմաստալից է դառնում, թե մեր հարևան Վադրգեսը իրա մերսեդեսի շառավոն տաշել տա տոկառի՞ն,  թե Թուրքիա գնացողին փողը տա ու սպասի բերելուն  :Wink: 
ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, ախպար  :Smile: 




> Այստեղ կարևորն այն է, որ պայքարի ընթացքում ձևավորվեն այնպիսի մեխանիզմներ, որոնք բացառեն նոր իշխանությունների անօրինությունները լայնորեն օգտագործելով առկա համաշխարհային փորձը։ 
> 1. ՕՐԵՆՔՆԵՐԸ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ ԵՆ ԲՈԼՈՐԻ՝ ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՀԵՐԹԻՆ ԴՐԱՆՑ ԿԱՏԱՐՄԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ՀԱՄԱՐ, ՈՐևԷ ՄԵԿՆ, ԱՆԿԱԽ ՈՒՆԵՑԱԾ ՎԱՍՏԱԿԻՑ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԻ ԽԱԽՏԵԼ ԴՐԱՆՔ։
> 2. ԽՈՍՔԻ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿ ԱՐԺԵՔ Է ՈՒ ՆՐԱ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱՓԱԿՈՒՄԸ ՈՐԵՎԷ ԲՅՈՒՐՈԿՐԱՏԻ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԵԼՈՒ ՊԱՏՃԱՌԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ԹՇՆԱՄԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ
> 3.ԻՆՉ ՈՐ ՎԵՀ, «ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԺԵՔԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ» ՊԱՏՃԱՌԱԲԱՆՎՈՂ ՕՐԻՆԱԽԱԽՏՈՒՄԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՊԱՏԺՎԻ։ Եթե օրենքը դոմ է բարոյական արժեքին, փոխիր օրենքը, բայց քանի դեռ այն գործում է, խախտել չի կարելի։


և 



> Ներկա իրավիճակում միայն մի խնդիր գոյություն ունի՝ Հայաստանի ներկա ու ապագա ռեսուրսներն անողոքաբար խժռող ռեժիմի հեռացումը, այս պայմաններում որևէ գաղափարախոսության մասին խոսելն առնվազն ծիծաղելի է։


հիմա անհասկանալի է, քանի որ այս երկու մեջբերումները կոնկրետ Հայաստանի համար տարբեր բաներ են: Օրինակ վերջին  մեջբերման համար կարելի է իռլանդական մի  տեռորիստական խմբավորման պատվիրել /գները բավականին էժան կլինի, քանի որ բավականին ժամանակ է գործ չունեն  :Wink: / որ դրանց "հեռացնի" :
իսկ նախավերջին մեջբերումը կարծես թե դրան դեմ է  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *«ՊԱՏՎԵՐՈՎ» ՀՈԴՎԱԾ*
> Լիզա Ճաղարյան
> *անհանդուրժողականությունը երկու երես ունի*
> 
> Ի՞նչ են ցանկանում Հայաստանի արժանապատիվ քաղաքացիները: Ընդգծեմ` արժանապատի՛վ: Հայտնի բան է` իշխանափոխություն:
> Խոսքս այն քաղաքացիների մասին է, ովքեր չեն նահանջել ու չեն նահանջելու, եթե նույնիսկ մի օր արթնանան, ու պարզվի` Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը ոչ միայն Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդիրն է լուծել հօգուտ ղարաբաղցու, այլեւ Գյուլին ստիպել է, որ բարձրաձայնի «հայերի ցեղասպանություն» արտահայտությունը:
> Նման բան, իհարկե, չի պատահի Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի ղեկավարած ավազակապետության օրոք: Մեծից փոքր գիտեն, որ գերտերությունները երբեք ընդառաջ չեն գնում ոչընտիր իշխանություններին, հակառակը` ստիպում են, որ սրանք ենթարկվեն իրենց քմահաճույքներին: Այնպես որ, վայհայրենասերների, ետեղիսաբեթյան ալիքի վրա իրենց տիրոջը քծնանքի հերթական դոզան մատուցողների աղիողորմ ճիչը չլսելու համար հանգիստ կարող էի երեսպաշտություն անել (վստահ` որ նման բան անհնար է), որ եթե Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը լուծի հայության համար այս երկու չափազանց կարեւոր խնդիրները, իշխանափոխության մոլեռանդ կողմնակիցս կվերափոխվեմ ու կդառնամ դաշնակցության նման «ընդդիմադիր» ու կսկսեմ «կառուցողական, քաղաքակիրթ» խորհուրդներ տալ «ազգընտիրին»:
> Եղիսաբեթ թագուհուն վերադիր, եթե նախկին վարչապետ Արմեն Սարգսյանը վաղն ինչ-որ հնարքով Բարաք Օբամային նույնպես համոզի, որ մի քանի րոպեով ընդունի Սերժիկ Սարգսյանին, Օբաման էլ ոչ միայն ընդունի, այլեւ ներողություն խնդրի «Նորին գերազանցությունից», թե գլուխը խառն է եղել, դրա համար էլ մինչ օրս չի շնորհավորել նրան` ազատ, արդար ու թափանցիկ պայմաններում ՀՀ նախագահ «ընտրվելու» կապակցությամբ, ու մի հատ էլ կապտած թուշը պինդ-պինդ պաչի, միեւնույն է` բոլորս էլ գիտենք, ու ինքն էլ մեզնից լավ գիտի, որ չի ընտրվել, այլ բիրտ ուժով զավթել է ՀՀ նախագահի աթոռը: Դաշնակների հույս ու ապավեն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ակտիվ մասնակցությամբ: Բոլորս էլ հիշում ենք, նույնիսկ Գալուստը, Էդիկն ու Ռազմիկը, թե ինչպես հանուն այդ աթոռի պահպանության` հանցագործ բանդաներին քսի տվեցին խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, եւ թե ինչպես վարժեցված դահիճները սպանեցին առնվազն տասը ՀՀ անմեղ քաղաքացիների, գազանաբար ծեծեցին անպաշտպան ցուցարարներին ու լցրեցին բանտերը: Դաշնակների հոգեհայր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի անմիջական հրամանով եւ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի ակտիվ մասնակցությամբ:
> Մենք ոտքի ենք կանգնել հանուն ժողովրդավարության, հանուն մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության ու ազատ խոսքի, արդար ընտրությունների վերականգնման, իսկ այսօր Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարության հոտն անգամ չի մնացել, «մարդու իրավունքներ» բարձրագույն արժեքը կոխկրճել ու շարունակում են կոխկրճել դաշնակների խորհրդանիշ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ նրա փոխանորդ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի բուծած երկոտանի բութ «գործիքները», իսկ «ընտրություն» բառն անգամ սրտխառնուք է առաջացնում ՀՀ քաղաքացիների մոտ` դաշնակների շարժիչ ուժ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ նրա կրկնակ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի բտած անորոշ ծագման մանրկճղակավորների ջանքերով:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Հայկական Ժամանակ

Այս մասին նաև այս թեմայում բազմիցս է խոսվել, մեկը ես էս մասին շատ եմ ասել, բայց հարկ համարեցի Լիզա Ճաղարյանի այս հոդվածը տեղադրել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ Հայկական Ժամանակ
> 
> Այս մասին նաև այս թեմայում բազմիցս է խոսվել, մեկը ես էս մասին շատ եմ ասել, բայց հարկ համարեցի Լիզա Ճաղարյանի այս հոդվածը տեղադրել


Շատ իզուր էլ տեղադրում ես էս անկապ հոդվածները: Պարապ ու մանթո մարդու հուսահատ ճիչ ա: 

Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, Հայաստանին ոչ միայն նոր իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն ա պետք, այլ նաև նոր բնակչություն՝ ծերից ծեր: Դաժե բնությունն ու կենդանական աշխարհն ա պետք նորացնել: Ես բնակլիմայական պայմանների նորացմանն էլ դեմ չէի լինի: Մի քիչ ծովն էլ չէր խանգարի, որ ամեն տարի ավելորդ ծախս չանեինք: Լեզուն էլ ա պետք փոխել, թե չէ ինչքան շոֆեռա-գեներալ կա էս հնացած լեզվով ա խոսում: Այբուբենը պետք ա նորացնել, ահագին ավելորդ տառեր կան, որ համարյա չեն օգտագործվում: Նոր կրոն ա պետք, թե չէ էս մեկը Քրիստոսին թրեյդմարք ա սարքել, հանել ա բազար: Կարճ ասած, Չուկ ջան, էս երկրին ամեն ինչ նոր ա պետք, իսկ դու ընկել հոդված ես ման գալիս, որը կհիմնավորի ինչ-որ մի հատ ընդդիմության աննպատակ գոյությունը:

----------

Elmo (17.02.2010), Mephistopheles (17.02.2010), REAL_ist (17.02.2010), Արևածագ (21.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ իզուր էլ տեղադրում ես էս անկապ հոդվածները: Պարապ ու մանթո մարդու հուսահատ ճիչ ա: 
> 
> Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, Հայաստանին ոչ միայն նոր իշխանություն ու ընդդիմություն ա պետք, այլ նաև նոր բնակչություն՝ ծերից ծեր: Դաժե բնությունն ու կենդանական աշխարհն ա պետք նորացնել: Ես բնակլիմայական պայմանների նորացմանն էլ դեմ չէի լինի: Մի քիչ ծովն էլ չէր խանգարի, որ ամեն տարի ավելորդ ծախս չանեինք: Լեզուն էլ ա պետք փոխել, թե չէ ինչքան շոֆեռա-գեներալ կա էս հնացած լեզվով ա խոսում: Այբուբենը պետք ա նորացնել, ահագին ավելորդ տառեր կան, որ համարյա չեն օգտագործվում: Նոր կրոն ա պետք, թե չէ էս մեկը Քրիստոսին թրեյդմարք ա սարքել, հանել ա բազար: Կարճ ասած, Չուկ ջան, էս երկրին ամեն ինչ նոր ա պետք, իսկ դու ընկել հոդված ես ման գալիս, որը կհիմնավորի ինչ-որ մի հատ ընդդիմության աննպատակ գոյությունը:


Ձյաձ, ես բան էլ ման չեմ գալիս: Ուղղակի թեմային համապատասխան հոդվածները, որոնք կարդացել եմ, տեղադրում եմ...
Հուսահատ ճիչ... հմմմ... իսկապե՞ս չեք հասկանում, թե ինչ ա կատարվում:
Լիզա Ճաղարյանը երկար ժամանակ ա, ինչ ընդդիմության մեջ ընդդիմություն ա: Ու հատկապես իրա սենց խոսելը մտածելու տեղ պիտի տար:
Ափսոս, որ չեք մտածում էդ ուղղությամբ, համարելով, որ դե չէ էլի, ձեզ ամեն ինչ հայտնի, դուք արդեն ճիշտ եզրահանգման եք եկել  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

Հայաստանին ոչ մի բան էլ պետք չի: Ժողովուրդը համ էս ընդիմությանն ա հանդուրժում ու հետևում, համ էլ էս իշխանություններին: Ում ոնց ձեռ ա տալիս: Որ մի քանի օր ակումբ չեմ կարդում ըսկի մոռանում էլ եմ, թե ի՞նչ ա ընդիմությունը կամ իշխանությունը:
Առօրյաում մարդկանց մի կեսը հոգոց ա հանում թե «էէէհ՜ էսի կյանք չի, էսի երգիր չի՜», մյուս կեսը «Ապեր հազիվ ոտի ենք կանգնել»: Մեծ մասի էլ ըսկի պետքը չի: Ապրում ենք էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ափսոս, որ չեք մտածում էդ ուղղությամբ, համարելով, որ դե չէ էլի, ձեզ ամեն ինչ հայտնի, դուք արդեն ճիշտ եզրահանգման եք եկել


Չէ, բռատ, մեկը ինձ ոչ մի բան էլ հայտնի չի: Ու էնքան հայտնի չի, որ ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մեկին հայտնի չի: Պռոստը բոլորը լուրջ դեմքերով ձև են տալիս, իբր խորը քաղաքականությամբ են զբաղվում մի տեղ որտեղ քաղաքականություն գոյություն չունի: Ինչ-որ հոդվածներ-մոդվածներ, հանդիպումներ, կոնֆերանսներ: Բլա բլա բլա: If you are not busy, look busy տարբերակով: Էն օրը Հայաստանի ու իրա նման երկրների համար թազա տերմին եմ մտածել - առանց բանանի բանանային հանրապետություններ: Այ սենց ապեր, առանց քաղաքականության իշխանություններ ու ընդդիմություն, առանց բովանդակության սիրուն ու խելոք հոդվածներ: Նկատել ես Լիզա Ճաղարյանի հոդվածների պես քանի հոդված ա վերջին ժամանակներս տպագրվում: Ինչքան ա տպագրվել մի ութ տարի առաջ: Մի քիչ կոնտեքստը ուրիշ, բայց իմաստը նույնը: Չուկ ջան, աչքերդ բացի, մենք մեեեեծ մուտիտի զոհ ենք: Մեզ երկու տարի առաջ հրապարակում Մանվել Մանվել էին գոռացնում, որ էսօր մանվելը, հազար ներողություն, բարձր ամբիոնից շռի հայոց ազատատենչ ոգու վրա:

----------

ministr (18.02.2010), Բիձա (17.02.2010), Վիշապ (17.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ձյաձս, եթե դու քեզ մուտիտահարված ես զգում, զգա, այ ցավդ տանեմ  :Smile: 
Ես իսկապես համաձայն եմ, որ դու մուտիտահարված ես՝ որոշակի ազդեցությունների տակ ընկած:
Երբ որ հուսալքությունը պատում ա մարդու ուղեղը, տրամաբանությունը փոքր-ինչ նահանջում ա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, եթե դու քեզ մուտիտահարված ես զգում, զգա, այ ցավդ տանեմ 
> Ես իսկապես համաձայն եմ, որ դու մուտիտահարված ես՝ որոշակի ազդեցությունների տակ ընկած:
> Երբ որ հուսալքությունը պատում ա մարդու ուղեղը, տրամաբանությունը փոքր-ինչ նահանջում ա


Ասենք թե ընդունում եմ: Բայց դու էլ ընդունի, որ անհիմն ոգևվորվածությունն ու հավատարմությունն էլ ա հանգեցնում տրամաբանության նահանջի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …բայց հանդուրժողակա՞ն կեցվածք է խռովելը, թրերով ու թշնամաբար դիմավորելը նրանց, պաշտպանվելու փորձերը:


Էս ընդդիմությանը ընդդիմադիրները տեսնես ի՞նչ են արել, խո մարդ մուրդ չե՞ն ծեծել :Shok: 
Հանդուրժող եղեք ժողովուրդ, էսօրվա ընդդիմությունը հնարավոր է, որ ձեր վաղվա իշխանությունն է, կարող են մուռը հանել, բերետավորներով քցեն քացու տակ անհանդուրժող ժողովդրին… :Xeloq: 




> Ինչու՞ եք մոռանում, որ Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ, թե ընդդիմախոս համակիր` նույն հարթության վրա են, ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ մյուսն արտոնյալ կարգավիճակ չունի. *երկու կողմն էլ սեփական տեսակետները հանրությանն է հասցնում մի քանի թերթերի կամ մի քանի կայքերի միջոցով: Ընդամենը:* Հանդուրժողականությունը երկու երես ունի: Ցավալի է, որ Կոնգրեսին քննադատողներից ոմանք միայն մի երեսն են տեսնում:


Հենց էդ էլ ասում ենք էլի, որ ընդդիմություն գոյություն չունի :Dntknw:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ընդդիմությանը ընդդիմադիրները տեսնես ի՞նչ են արել, խո մարդ մուրդ չե՞ն ծեծել
> Հանդուրժող եղեք ժողովուրդ, էսօրվա ընդդիմությունը հնարավոր է, որ ձեր վաղվա իշխանությունն է, կարող են մուռը հանել, բերետավորներով քցեն քացու տակ անհանդուրժող ժողովդրին…


Ասածն, իրականում, տարրական բան է, որ ընդունակ է հասկանալ անգամ պարզունակ ուղեղը:
Քննադատեք: Ի սեր Աստծու, քննադատեք:
Բայց երբ ձեր քննադատությանը կոշտ են պատասխանում կամ ուղղակի պատասխանում են, հիստերիկայի մեջ մի ընկեք: Հիշեք, որ քննադատության առարկան էլ իր տեսակետն արտահայտելու, այդ թվում կոշտ տեսքով, իրավունք ունի:

Քանի դեռ էս հասարակ ճշմարտությունը չեք հասկացել, իզուր մի ճամարտեք արդարությունից, պայքարից, դեմոկրատիցայից, խոսքի ազատությունից ու ուրիշ վեհ գաղափարներից, որոնք ձեր համար իրականում, փաստորեն, գրոշի արժեք չունեն:

հ.գ. Վիշապ, եթե դու ինքդ էնքան գիտակցություն ունես, որ քննադատման առարկան կարող է արձագանքել (այդ թվում՝ կոշտ) իր հասցեին քննադատությանը, ապա խոսքերս քեզ չեն վերաբերվում, եթե էդ գիտակցությունը չունես, ապա վերաբերվում են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասածն, իրականում, տարրական բան է, որ ընդունակ է հասկանալ անգամ պարզունակ ուղեղը:
> Քննադատեք: Ի սեր Աստծու, քննադատեք:
> *Բայց երբ ձեր քննադատությանը կոշտ են պատասխանում կամ ուղղակի պատասխանում են, հիստերիկայի մեջ մի ընկեք:* Հիշեք, որ քննադատության առարկան էլ իր տեսակետն արտահայտելու, այդ թվում կոշտ տեսքով, իրավունք ունի:
> 
> Քանի դեռ էս հասարակ ճշմարտությունը չեք հասկացել, իզուր մի ճամարտեք արդարությունից, պայքարից, դեմոկրատիցայից, խոսքի ազատությունից ու ուրիշ վեհ գաղափարներից, որոնք ձեր համար իրականում, փաստորեն, գրոշի արժեք չունեն:
> 
> հ.գ. Վիշապ, եթե դու ինքդ էնքան գիտակցություն ունես, որ քննադատման առարկան կարող է արձագանքել (այդ թվում՝ կոշտ) իր հասցեին քննադատությանը, ապա խոսքերս քեզ չեն վերաբերվում, եթե էդ գիտակցությունը չունես, ապա վերաբերվում են:


Չուկ, իսկ եթե դու էնքան գիտակցություն ունես, որ կարողանում ես տարբերել հիսթերիկ վիճակները նորմալ ռեակցիաներից, ապա կխնդրեմ սահմանել հիսթերիկայի մեջ ընկած լինելու սիմպտոմները և բերել կոնկրետ օրինակներ, այ ահա այս մի արձագանքը նորմալ, բնական արձագանք է, իսկ ահա այս մյուսը՝ հիսթերիկ վիճակ, փսիխոզ, կարելի է լուրջ չընդունել։ Դա մեկ։ Եվ երկրորդ՝ *եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք*, որ որոշ քաղաքացիներ իսկապես հիսթերիայի մեջ են ընկել, ապա այդ ո՞ր օրենքով նրանք իրավունք չունեին հիսթերիայի մեջ ընկնելու։ :Smile:  Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ–ը արդեն նեվրոզով տառապողների իրավունքների վրա էլ թքած ունի, ծը՛ ծը՛ ծը՛…
Մենք պարզապես ջուր ենք ծեծում ինչ որ մեկի անկապ ու անիմաստ գրոտածները վերլուծելով, քանի որ «ընդդիմությունը» այլ բան չի էլ առաջարկում քննարկել* (գոնե)*։ Համենայն դեպս ես կաշխատեմ սույն տիպի «վերլուծականները» այլևս բանի տեղ չդնել, անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք պարզապես ջուր ենք ծեծում ինչ որ մեկի անկապ ու անիմաստ գրոտածները վերլուծելով, քանի որ «ընդդիմությունը» այլ բան չի էլ առաջարկում քննարկել* (գոնե)*։


Առաջարկում ա գնալ հերթական հաշվառման, մարտի մեկին… 

Ձեռի հետ, որպես еntertainment, Լևոնի պատվիրաններն են լինելու: 



> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մարտի 1-ին կազմակերպելու է մեծ հանրահավաք, որի ժամանակ հնչելու են նոր շեշտադրումներ: Այս մասին «Ա1+»-ին ասաց ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:


Իմացա՞ր, նոր շեշտադրումներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իսկ եթե դու էնքան գիտակցություն ունես, որ կարողանում ես տարբերել հիսթերիկ վիճակները նորմալ ռեակցիաներից, ապա կխնդրեմ սահմանել հիսթերիկայի մեջ ընկած լինելու սիմպտոմները և բերել կոնկրետ օրինակներ, այ ահա այս մի արձագանքը նորմալ, բնական արձագանք է, իսկ ահա այս մյուսը՝ հիսթերիկ վիճակ, փսիխոզ, կարելի է լուրջ չընդունել։ Դա մեկ։ Եվ երկրորդ՝ *եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք*, որ որոշ քաղաքացիներ իսկապես հիսթերիայի մեջ են ընկել, ապա այդ ո՞ր օրենքով նրանք իրավունք չունեին հիսթերիայի մեջ ընկնելու։ Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ–ը արդեն նեվրոզով տառապողների իրավունքների վրա էլ թքած ունի, ծը՛ ծը՛ ծը՛…
> Մենք պարզապես ջուր ենք ծեծում ինչ որ մեկի անկապ ու անիմաստ գրոտածները վերլուծելով, քանի որ «ընդդիմությունը» այլ բան չի էլ առաջարկում քննարկել* (գոնե)*։ Համենայն դեպս ես կաշխատեմ սույն տիպի «վերլուծականները» այլևս բանի տեղ չդնել, անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում է։


Օրինակ սույն գրառումը, սիրելիդ իմ Վիշապ, աչքի է ընկնում նյութի շրջանցման հակումներով:
Այսպես, ասելիքը թողնվում է մի կողմ ու կառչում ես մի բառից՝ կոշտ բառից, «Հիթերիկ» բառից ու խորանում ես:

Հիմա կետ առ կետ.
1. Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ քաղաքացին իրավունք չունի հիսթերիկայի մեջ ընկնելու,
2. Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաշվի չի առնում «նեվրոզով տառապողներին»,
3. Ավելին, դու մեջբերել ես իմ գրած «հիստերիկ» բառն ու դա վերագրել... այ քեզ զարմանք... ՀԱԿ-ին... դիցուք ես էշություն եմ ասել, դիցուք, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ՀԱԿ-ը: Բացատրեմ. որովհետև ոմանց համար հաճելի է առիթ գտնել ՀԱԿ-ին վատաբանելու:

Խոսքը գնում էր նրա մասին, որ շատերը ՀԱԿ-ի քննադատությունը տեսնելուն պես սկսում են մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն անել. «ՀԱԿ-ը քննադատություն լսել չի կարող»: Ներիր, բայց քննադատություլ լսել կարողանալը բոլորովին կապ չունի առաջարկված քննադատությանը պատասխանելու հետ: Անշուշտ քո իրավունքն է նման գնահատական հնչեցնելը, բայց իմ իրավունքն է ասել, որ քո այդ գնահատականը գալիս է ցույց տալու, որ դու չես հասկանում խոսքի ազատություն, քննադատություն, քննադատության ընդունում, քննադատությանը պատասխանել հասկացությունները: Բայց բավական է, որ ես սա ասեմ և դու նորից սկսում ես խոսել, որ իբր ՀԱԿ-ը նեվրոզով տառապողների վրա թքած ունի և այլ բլա-բլա... Չնկատելով կամ դիտավորյալ չպատասխանելով բուն նյութին:

Այլ կերպ ասած, սիրելիդ իմ Վիշապ, դու ստեղծեցիր իմ գրառմանը պատասխանելու իմիտացիոն պատկեր, իրականում բան չասեցիր:
Ու նման բոլոր տեսակի քննադատությունները (ինչպիսիք ՀԱԿ-ի հասցեին շատ են) գրոշի արժեք չունեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Շիրակի եւ Լոռու անհատ տաքսու վարորդները ավելի ընդգրկուն օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ են պահանջում* 

Անհատ տաքսու վարորդների հանրահավաքը Գյումրիում, 18-ը փետրվարի, 2010թ.
18.02.2010 
Սաթենիկ Վանցյան
Շիրակի եւ Լոռու մարզերի մոտ 500 անհատ տաքսիների վարորդները փետրվարի 18-ին Գյումրիում կայացած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ողջունել են իրենց բողոքներին ընդառաջ՝ ոլորտը կարգավորող հարկային օրենսդրությունը վերանայելու կառավարության առաջարկների մի մասը, սակայն պահանջել են ավելի ընդգրկուն փոփոխություններ կատարել՝ հաշվի առնելով իրենց շահերը։

«Մենք էլ ենք փոխզիջումների գնում։ Իշխանությունները որոշ փոխզիջումներ արեցին՝ մենք էլ մարդ ենք, հասկանում ենք», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին ասաց վարորդներից մեկը։ - «Նախկինում առաջարկում էինք 2500-3000 դրամ ամսական մուծել եւ ուղեւորափոխադրում կատարել։ Հիմա մեզ մի քիչ զոռ կտանք, ոչինչ, պատրաստ ենք 3500-4000 դրամի սահմաններում մուծումներ անել, որը տարեկան կկազմի մոտ 48 հազար դրամ»

«Մենք գուզենք գոնե մեր բուխանկեմ հացը աշխատինք՝ մե հատըմ հաց իրիկունն առնինք, էրթանք տուն՝ էրեխեքս հաց ուտեն», - ամփոփեց մեկ այլ տաքսիստ։

Հունվարին Գյումրիի անհատ տաքսիների վարորդները դիմում բողոք էին հղել Հայաստանի գործադիր եւ օրենսդիր իշխանություններին, Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանին, պահանջելով վերանայել ոլորտը կարգավորող օրենսդրությունը, եւ զգուշացրել, որ հակառակ դեպքում իրենք ապաստան կհայցեն այլ պետություններից, այդ թվում՝ անգամ Թուրքիայից։ 


... տաքսի, տաքսի, մինչեւ վերջ ...Այս ամիս Հայաստանի նախագահի վերահսկողական ծառայության պետը երկու անգամ հանդիպել է վարորդներին եւ փոխզիջումների 8 կետից բաղկացած առաջարկ ներկայացրել։ Այդ առաջարկներն ընդունելու դեպքում վարորդները ստիպված կլինեն վճարել տարեկան մոտ 170 հազար դրամ։

Այսօր կայացած հանրահավաքում տաքսիստները կառավարության փոխզիջումներին պատասխան պատրաստեցին։ Ըստ այդմ՝ վարորդների համար կառավարության առաջարկներից միայն երեքն են ընդունելի։ 

Վարորդները հանրահավաքում ներկայացրեցին իրենց սեփական փոխզիջումային տարբերակը. պատրաստ են հարկերը վճարել միայն ամսական կտրվածքով եւ իրենց առաջարկած գումարի սահմաններում։

*Շեշտելով, որ իրենք միահամուռ են եւ վճռական՝ շարունակելու պայքարել իրենց իրավունքների համար ինչպես հանրահավաքներով, այնպես էլ բանակցությունների միջոցով, վարորդները նաեւ ընտրեցին իրենց կարգախոսը՝ «տաքսի, տաքսի, մինչեւ վերջ»։* 


Ազատություն

----------


## Mephistopheles

սրա ռեպորտաժն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա… ընդհանուր առմամբ ես կասեի կես կատակ կես լուրջ եմ դրել.... բայց… հեյ…

----------


## Ծով

օդի ու ջրի պես պետք ա...մի հատ ընդդիմություն, որ մարտի մեկ չի տեսնի...իր գործողությունների արդյունքում...ասենք երթի ժամանակ չի ծեծվի, միտինգի ժամանակ չի ջրցանվի, այ տենց մի հատ ընդդիմություն հենց եղավ, ուրեմն իշխանությունը առաջ ա գնացել...
որովհետև ընդդիմության գործելակերպի ամենատարրական մասն են կազմում պայքարի էս ձևերը, ինչը ենթակա ա ջախջախման...
այլ իմաստով պետք ա մի հատ նոր ահավոր հարուստ ընդդիմություն, որ  անասունների հսկա երամակի բառից բուն իմաստով առնի...ծախվողի համար ինչ տարբերություն  ու՞մ ա ծախվում, կտանի էդ  հոտին մի հատ ճամբար ու կսկսի զոմբիացնել՝ հայրենիք, ընտանիք, անկախություն...
մեկ էլ պետք ա ընդդիմություն, որը սովետը չգիտի ինչ ա, բայց տարած ա մարդու իրավունքների և հիմնարար ազատությունների վրա...
կամ էլ ընդդիմություն, որ հավաքում ա տասնյակ հազարավոր Չէգեվարաներ, ասում ա լավագույն միջոցը պաշտպանվելու հարձակվելն է/հայտնի խոսք, նույնիսկ Ավատարում ցիտեցին ու ինձ նման չհիշեցին ով ա ասել/, մեկ էլ պետք ա ընդդիմություն, որը կգա ու կասի ես լրիվ թազա «միս եմ», առե՛ք ինձ հում-հում կերե՛ք և իմ մասին լեգենդներ հյուսե՛ք, չնայած նրան, որ ես մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ ինչեր ա եղել դրանից հետո, ոչ է գիտեմ էդ տոպրակը ուր ա :LOL: ...կառուցում ենք նոր Հայաստան...սկսում ենք Օպերայի գետնանցումից...այ սենց ընդդիմություն ա մեր երկրում մենակ հնարավոր նոր...
իսկ ընդհանրապես  ի՞նչ տեսակ հարց ա սա...ի՞նչ ա նշանակում նոր ընդդիմություն...ընդդիմության նորն ու հինը որն ա՞...
ընդդիմությունը ընդդիմություն ա...«սեկտաներն» են տարբեր, կամ առաջնորդները...բայց ժողովրդի պահանջը մեկը չի՞...
ո՞վ գա, հնանա՞, մեկ ա Վարդուշ տատիկը ուզում ա նոռմալ երկրում ապրի, չնայած ահավոր «հնացել ա»...ո՞վ ա քեզ խանգարում, որ դու գաս, ասես «Էգել եմ» խելքը գլխին բաներ առաջարկես ու տանես առաջ մի նոր գաղափարախոսություն ու շարժում...ո՞վ ա բռնել քո ձեռքը...
պարզապես անցնում ա ժամանակ, ամեն ինչ նույնն ա մնում, պահանջները նույնն են մնում, հա բան չունեմ ասելու, խավերը, վերնախավերն անգամ գրեթե չեն փոխվում, իսկ ժողովրդի ոսկորին հլը չի հասնում, դեռ ինքը հարմարվում ա, էդքան բան...
իսկ նորը...
նոր ընդդիմությունը դա  ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴՆ Ա...ԻՆՔԸ ՊԻՏԻ ԳԱ....ԻՆՔԸ ՊԻՏԻ ԻՐ ՀԵՏևԻՑ ՏԱՆԻ...ԻՆՔԸ ՊԻՏԻ ԴՈՒՐՍ ԳԱ ՈՒ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆԻ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆԻՑ ԽԼԵԼ ԵՆ...ԲԱՅՑ ԻՆՔԸ ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա  ՈՒ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼՈՒ Ա ՀԻՆԳ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄՆԵՐԸ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼՈՒ Ա ԻՐԱ ԲԵՆԶԱԿԱԼՈՆԿԻ ՏԻՐՈՋ ՀԱՄԱՐ բԵՇԻՐՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՕԳՏիՆ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԿԱՇԱՌՔ Ա ՏԱԼՈՒ ՔՆՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՏաՆԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ԱՎԵԼ ՊԱՐԱՊԻ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ՏԵՆՑ...

----------

Chuk (19.02.2010), Rammer (19.02.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> օդի ու ջրի պես պետք ա...մի հատ ընդդիմություն, որ մարտի մեկ չի տեսնի...իր գործողությունների արդյունքում...ասենք երթի ժամանակ չի ծեծվի, միտինգի ժամանակ չի ջրցանվի, այ տենց մի հատ ընդդիմություն հենց եղավ, ուրեմն իշխանությունը առաջ ա գնացել...
> որովհետև ընդդիմության գործելակերպի ամենատարրական մասն են կազմում պայքարի էս ձևերը, ինչը ենթակա ա ջախջախման...
> այլ իմաստով պետք ա մի հատ նոր ահավոր հարուստ ընդդիմություն, որ  անասունների հսկա երամակի բառից բուն իմաստով առնի...ծախվողի համար ինչ տարբերություն  ու՞մ ա ծախվում, կտանի էդ  հոտին մի հատ ճամբար ու կսկսի զոմբիացնել՝ հայրենիք, ընտանիք, անկախություն...
> մեկ էլ պետք ա ընդդիմություն, որը սովետը չգիտի ինչ ա, բայց տարած ա մարդու իրավունքների և հիմնարար ազատությունների վրա...
> կամ էլ ընդդիմություն, որ հավաքում ա տասնյակ հազարավոր Չէգեվարաներ, ասում ա լավագույն միջոցը պաշտպանվելու հարձակվելն է/հայտնի խոսք, նույնիսկ Ավատարում ցիտեցին ու ինձ նման չհիշեցին ով ա ասել/, մեկ էլ պետք ա ընդդիմություն, որը կգա ու կասի ես լրիվ թազա «միս եմ», առե՛ք ինձ հում-հում կերե՛ք և իմ մասին լեգենդներ հյուսե՛ք, չնայած նրան, որ ես մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ ինչեր ա եղել դրանից հետո, ոչ է գիտեմ էդ տոպրակը ուր ա...կառուցում ենք նոր Հայաստան...սկսում ենք Օպերայի գետնանցումից...այ սենց ընդդիմություն ա մեր երկրում մենակ հնարավոր նոր...
> իսկ ընդհանրապես  ի՞նչ տեսակ հարց ա սա...ի՞նչ ա նշանակում նոր ընդդիմություն...ընդդիմության նորն ու հինը որն ա՞...
> ընդդիմությունը ընդդիմություն ա...«սեկտաներն» են տարբեր, կամ առաջնորդները...բայց ժողովրդի պահանջը մեկը չի՞...
> ո՞վ գա, հնանա՞, մեկ ա Վարդուշ տատիկը ուզում ա նոռմալ երկրում ապրի, չնայած ահավոր «հնացել ա»...ո՞վ ա քեզ խանգարում, որ դու գաս, ասես «Էգել եմ» խելքը գլխին բաներ առաջարկես ու տանես առաջ մի նոր գաղափարախոսություն ու շարժում...ո՞վ ա բռնել քո ձեռքը...
> պարզապես անցնում ա ժամանակ, ամեն ինչ նույնն ա մնում, պահանջները նույնն են մնում, հա բան չունեմ ասելու, խավերը, վերնախավերն անգամ գրեթե չեն փոխվում, իսկ ժողովրդի ոսկորին հլը չի հասնում, դեռ ինքը հարմարվում ա, էդքան բան...
> ...


Եթե էտ ամենը ժողովուրդը ինքը իրանով անի, ոչ միայն ընդիմություն պետք չի լինի այլև իշխանություն :Jpit: , աշխարհում տենց ժողովուրդ չկա ու չի էլ լինի, հակառակ դեպքում չէին լինի Հիտլերը, Լենինը, Չեն, ու տենց շարունակ, իրականում   ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա  ՈՒ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼՈՒ Ա ՀԻՆԳ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄՆԵՐԸ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼՈՒ Ա ԻՐԱ ԲԵՆԶԱԿԱԼՈՆԿԻ ՏԻՐՈՋ ՀԱՄԱՐ բԵՇԻՐՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՕԳՏիՆ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԿԱՇԱՌՔ Ա ՏԱԼՈՒ ՔՆՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՏաՆԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ԱՎԵԼ ՊԱՐԱՊԻ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ՏԵՆՑ, բայց պետի ծնի լիդերներ ու առաջնորդ որոնք ի զորու կլինեն իրեն առաջ տանել:

----------

ministr (19.02.2010), Rammer (19.02.2010), Բիձա (19.02.2010), Վիշապ (19.02.2010), Տրիբուն (19.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Էս ինչ լավ հոդվածա: Այ ստեղ կարծում եմ քննարկելու բան կգտնենք,

*ԵՐԲ Է ՓՈԽՎՈՒՄ ՌԵԺԻՄԸ*

_Հեղափոխությունը Եվ «Սահմանադրական ճանապարհը»_

Արդյո՞ք հեղափոխությունը դրական հասկացություն է: Ընդունելի՞ է, թե ոչ, քաղաքական համակարգի փոփոխության հեղափոխական ճանապարհը: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «քաղաքական ռեժիմի փոփոխության սահմանադրական ճանապարհ» և արդյոք այն հակասում է հեղափոխական ճանապարհին: Կարծում ենք, որ որևէ հասարակություն իրավունք չունի անտեսել վերոնշյալ հարցերը, եթե մտադրություն ունի փոխել իրեն չգոհացնող քաղաքական համակարգը:

«Հեղափոխություն» (revolution) բառը ծագում է լատիներեն “revolver” բառից, որը նշանակում է «պտտեցնել»: Վերոնշյալ բառի, հատկապես արևմուտքում ամենալայն տարածումը գտած հիմնական բացատրությունը հետևյալն է. հեղափոխությունը դա կառավարվողների կողմից քաղաքական ռեժիմի (համակարգի) քանդումն է: Փաստորեն, հեղափոխությունը դա մի երևույթ է, երբ կառավարվողները փոխում են իրենց քաղաքական ռեժիմը: Իմիջիայլոց, բառի բացատրության մեջ խոսք չկա, թե ինչպես, ինչ մեթոդներով են կառավարվողները փոխում համակարգը, և վերջիններիս քանի տոկոսը պետք է մասնակցի այդ գործընթացին: Այս առումով որոշակի գաղափարներ ունեն միայն հեղափոխությունների տարբեր տեսությունները: Օրինակ, մարքսիստական տեսությունը հեղափոխությունը դիտարկում է որպես բռնի կերպով կատարվող գործողություն: Տեսություններ կան, որ միայն խաղաղ կերպով իրականացվող հեղափոխությունների կողմնակից են և այլն: 

Պարզելով, որ հեղափոխությունը դա ընդամենը կառավարվողների կողմից իրենց քաղաքական ռեժիմի փոփոխության իրականացումն է, կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք ասել` դրական երևույթ է ռեժիմի փոփոխությունը, թե ոչ: Սա նույնն է, եթե օրինակ, հարցնենք, թե լա՞վ է արդյոք փոխել բնակավայրը: Ակնհայտ է, որ մի դեպքում փոփոխությունը կարող է դրական լինել, մյուս դեպքում` ոչ:

Բացի այդ, պետք է նշել մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք: Ռեժիմի փոփոխությունը չի կարող գոհացնել բոլորին: Օրինակ, բռնապետական ռեժիմը փոխելուն միտված հեղափոխությունը չի բխելու իշխող խմբի և նրա սպասարկուների շահերից և միաժամանակ մեծամասամբ դրական երևույթ է հանդիսանալու այդ ռեժիմից ճնշվածների համար: Սակայն հնարավոր է, որ ժողովրդավարական ռեժիմը տապալելու նպատակով նույնպես հեղափոխություն իրականացվի (պատմության մեջ կան նման օրինակներ) և այս դեպքում բռնապետության սիրահարներն են շահող դուրս գալու:

Վերոնշյալ վերլուծության ներքո անհիմն են դուրս գալիս բոլոր այն պնդումները, թե իբր հեղափոխությունն անպայման հակասում է սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իրականացվող ռեժիմի փոփոխությանը:

Հարկ է նշել, որ ժողովրդավարական հեղափոխություն իրականացնողների համար հակաժողովրդավարական ռեժիմի կողմից հաստատված “օրենքները” չխախտելը չի կարող լինել պարտադիր պայման, քանզի այդ «օրենքները» կարող են իրենց բնույթով լինել հակադեմոկրատական, այսինքն` հակասահմանադրական: Բացի այդ, յուրաքանչյուր գործողության սահմանադրականությունը որոշվում է ըստ վերջինիս` ժողովրդի կողմից ընդունված պայմանագրին`սահմանադրությանը (ոչ թե օրենքներին) համապատասխանության: Ըստ այդմ, մարդկանց ինչ որ մի գործողություն կարող է լինել «անօրինական», սակայն սահմանադրական:

Երբեմն «սահմանադրական ճանապարհ» ասելով, պատկերացնում են քաղաքական ռեժիմի փոփոխության իրականացում բացառապես ընտրական գործընթացների միջոցով: Այս պատկերացումը չափազանց  աղոտ է և հստակեցման կարիք ունի: 

Նախ, պատկերացնենք մի երկիր, որտեղ de facto ավտորիտար կամ օլիգարխիկ քաղաքական համակարգ է հաստատված, որը, սակայն, de jure համարվում է դեմոկրատական համակարգ ունեցող պետություն: Այսպիսի իրավիճակը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել հիմնականում երկու պատճառներով. նման երկրի իշխող էլիտային անհրաժեշտ է, մի կողմից, աշխարհի առջև քաղաքակիրթ երևալ` տարբեր տեսակի աջակցություն ստանալու համար, և, մյուս կողմից, կառավարվողներին մոլորեցնելու, դեմոկրատական պետության պատրանք ստեղծելու համար, քանզի նրանք հասկանում են, որ տվյալ հասարակությունում որոշակի համակրանք կա դեմոկրատական քաղաքակիրթ պետությունների հանդեպ (սա, մեծամասամբ, պատասխանում է այն հարցին, թե ինչու հակադեմոկրատական քաղաքական համակարգ ունեցող երկրների մի մասը ձևականորեն ընդունում է դեմոկրատական նորմերը, իսկ մյուսը` ոչ):  

Վերոնշյալ տիպի քաղաքական կազմակերպությունում սահմանադրություն (constitution), օրինական իշխանություններ (constituted authorities), ընտրություններ և այլ դեմոկրատական ռեժիմին բնորոշ տարրեր իրականում գոյություն չունեն:

Այս պարագայում, եթե մարդկանց ինչ որ խումբ ցանկանում է փոխել de facto հաստատված հակադեմոկրատական քաղաքական համակարգը, կարող է վկայակաչելով de jure ամրագրված սահմանդրությանը, հայտարարել, որ պայքարում է ընդամենը սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված իր իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար:

Հակադեմոկրատական ռեժիմի փոփոխության համար պայքարող հանրությունը կարող է մասնակցել “ընտրություններ” կոչվող գործընթացին` օգտագործելով այն որպես իր պայքարի միջոց. մի կողմից, ռեժիմի վրա ճնշում գործադրելու, մյուս կողմից, հասարակության հնարավորինս լայն զանգվածների համակրանքը շահելու համար: Բոլոր դեպքերում, վերջնական նպատակը պետք է լինի իրական ընտրությունների անցկացումը:

Հնարավոր է, որ իրական ընտրություններ տեղի ունենան “ընտրություններ” կոչվող կազմակերպվող օպերացիայի ժամանակ, սակայն դա հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մինչև վերոնշյալ  օպերացիայի անցկացումը ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարող հանրությունը կարողացել է չեզոքացնել բոլոր մեխանիզմները, որոնց միջոցով այն իրագործվում է:

Փաստորեն, այսպես, թե այնպես, հակադեմոկրատական ռեժիմի փոփոխությունը կատարվում է մինչև իրական ընտրությունների անցկացումը:
*
ԷԴԳԱՐ ՎԱՐԴԱՆՅԱՆ*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> նոր ընդդիմությունը դա  ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴՆ Ա...ԻՆՔԸ ՊԻՏԻ ԳԱ....ԻՆՔԸ ՊԻՏԻ ԻՐ ՀԵՏևԻՑ ՏԱՆԻ...ԻՆՔԸ ՊԻՏԻ ԴՈՒՐՍ ԳԱ ՈՒ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆԻ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ՈՐ ԻՐԵՆԻՑ ԽԼԵԼ ԵՆ...ԲԱՅՑ ԻՆՔԸ ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա  ՈՒ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼՈՒ Ա ՀԻՆԳ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄՆԵՐԸ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼՈՒ Ա ԻՐԱ ԲԵՆԶԱԿԱԼՈՆԿԻ ՏԻՐՈՋ ՀԱՄԱՐ բԵՇԻՐՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՕԳՏիՆ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԿԱՇԱՌՔ Ա ՏԱԼՈՒ ՔՆՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՏաՆԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ԱՎԵԼ ՊԱՐԱՊԻ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ՏԵՆՑ...


Ծով ջան, քեզ Ռամից ու Չուկից շատ շատ եմ սիրում, էտ նորմալ ա, չէ՞: 

Բա ինչի՞ էս համբալ ժողովուրդը չի գնում ու չի վերցնում էտ իրան պատկանող իշխանությունը:  Ալտրուիստ ա՞: Ասում ա, իմն ա, բայց դե տղեք են, մեղք են, թող իրանց մնա՞: Ցավտ տանեմ, առաջնորդ չունեն, դրա համար էլ չեն գնում: Ես պատմության մեջ տեց դեպք չգիտեմ, որ ժողովուրդը սենց ինքը իրանով հելնի, ասի, արա էս իշխանությունը իմնա, արի գնամ տրիրություն անեմ: Տենց վերջին անգամ երևի երկուսուկես հազար տրի առաջ ա եղել, ասենք Սպարտայում:

----------

Վիշապ (19.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե էտ ամենը ժողովուրդը ինքը իրանով անի, ոչ միայն ընդիմություն պետք չի լինի այլև իշխանություն, աշխարհում տենց ժողովուրդ չկա ու չի էլ լինի, հակառակ դեպքում չէին լինի Հիտլերը, Լենինը, Չեն, ու տենց շարունակ, իրականում   ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա  ՈՒ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼՈՒ Ա ՀԻՆԳ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄՆԵՐԸ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼՈՒ Ա ԻՐԱ ԲԵՆԶԱԿԱԼՈՆԿԻ ՏԻՐՈՋ ՀԱՄԱՐ բԵՇԻՐՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՕԳՏիՆ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԿԱՇԱՌՔ Ա ՏԱԼՈՒ ՔՆՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՏաՆԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ԱՎԵԼ ՊԱՐԱՊԻ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ՏԵՆՑ, բայց պետի ծնի լիդերներ ու առաջնորդ որոնք ի զորու կլինեն իրեն առաջ տանել:


Այո, ախպերություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ սույն գրառումը, սիրելիդ իմ Վիշապ, աչքի է ընկնում նյութի շրջանցման հակումներով:
> Այսպես, ասելիքը թողնվում է մի կողմ ու կառչում ես մի բառից՝ կոշտ բառից, «Հիթերիկ» բառից ու խորանում ես:
> 
> Հիմա կետ առ կետ.
> 1. Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ քաղաքացին իրավունք չունի հիսթերիկայի մեջ ընկնելու,
> 2. Ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաշվի չի առնում «նեվրոզով տառապողներին»,
> 3. Ավելին, դու մեջբերել ես իմ գրած «հիստերիկ» բառն ու դա վերագրել... այ քեզ զարմանք... ՀԱԿ-ին... դիցուք ես էշություն եմ ասել, դիցուք, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ՀԱԿ-ը: Բացատրեմ. որովհետև ոմանց համար հաճելի է առիթ գտնել ՀԱԿ-ին վատաբանելու:
> 
> Խոսքը գնում էր նրա մասին, որ շատերը ՀԱԿ-ի քննադատությունը տեսնելուն պես սկսում են մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն անել. «ՀԱԿ-ը քննադատություն լսել չի կարող»: Ներիր, բայց քննադատություլ լսել կարողանալը բոլորովին կապ չունի առաջարկված քննադատությանը պատասխանելու հետ: Անշուշտ քո իրավունքն է նման գնահատական հնչեցնելը, բայց իմ իրավունքն է ասել, որ քո այդ գնահատականը գալիս է ցույց տալու, որ դու չես հասկանում խոսքի ազատություն, քննադատություն, քննադատության ընդունում, քննադատությանը պատասխանել հասկացությունները: Բայց բավական է, որ ես սա ասեմ և դու նորից սկսում ես խոսել, որ իբր ՀԱԿ-ը նեվրոզով տառապողների վրա թքած ունի և այլ բլա-բլա... Չնկատելով կամ դիտավորյալ չպատասխանելով բուն նյութին:
> ...


*Չուկ ջան, մի հատ ախպերական խորհուրդ, թեմայի շրջանակներում, ուզում ես ընդունի, ուզում ես մի ընդունի:*

Նախ, հաշվի առ, որ իրավիճակը փոխվել ա, ու կա մի հատ կոնկրետ գործոն, որը էս պահին որոշիչ ա - *խոստացված հեղափոխությունը տեղի չի ունեցել*: Անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչ բացատրություններ ենք մենք դրան տալիս - Ղարաբաղ, մարտի մեկ, թուրքեր, Ռուսատան, Նատո, բլա բլա - էս գործոնը չի փոխվում: Մեզ ասել են հեղափոխություն ենք անում, ու չեն արել, չնայած մենք սաղս կանգնած, պարտարստ, առանց հինգ հազար դրամի, ուզում էինք անել էտ հեղափոխությունը: 

Երկրորդ, մինչև ինչ-որ քաղաքական ուժի համար դոշ տալը, ու քո հետ քննարկման մեջ մտնողներին ուղղակիորեն կամ անուղղակիորեն դատարկախոսության, պոռոտախոսության, սոփեստության, ստելու, հիսթերիայի ու այլ մեղքերի մեջ մեղադրելը, մի հատ վերդարձի մանկություն ու սկսի վերանայել բազային արժեքային համակարքդ: Կարճ ասած, աշխատիր պատասխանել ամենապարզ մանկական հարցին - *«что хорошо а что плохо ?»*:

Օրինակ, Մանվել - это хорошо, или плохо ? Անկախ այն բանից, ինքը մեզ պետք էր այն ժամանակ, թե պետք չէր:

----------


## Rammer

> *Չուկ ջան, մի հատ ախպերական խորհուրդ, թեմայի շրջանակներում, ուզում ես ընդունի, ուզում ես մի ընդունի:*
> 
> Նախ, հաշվի առ, որ իրավիճակը փոխվել ա, ու կա մի հատ կոնկրետ գործոն, որը էս պահին որոշիչ ա - *խոստացված հեղափոխությունը տեղի չի ունեցել*: Անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչ բացատրություններ ենք մենք դրան տալիս - Ղարաբաղ, մարտի մեկ, թուրքեր, Ռուսատան, Նատո, բլա բլա - էս գործոնը չի փոխվում: Մեզ ասել են հեղափոխություն ենք անում, ու չեն արել, չնայած մենք սաղս կանգնած, պարտարստ, առանց հինգ հազար դրամի, ուզում էինք անել էտ հեղափոխությունը: 
> 
> Երկրորդ, մինչև ինչ-որ քաղաքական ուժի համար դոշ տալը, ու քո հետ քննարկման մեջ մտնողներին ուղղակիորեն կամ անուղղակիորեն դատարկախոսության, պոռոտախոսության, սոփեստության, ստելու, հիսթերիայի ու այլ մեղքերի մեջ մեղադրելը, մի հատ վերդարձի մանկություն ու սկսի վերանայել բազային արժեքային համակարքդ: Կարճ ասած, աշխատիր պատասխանել ամենապարզ մանկական հարցին - *«что хорошо а что плохо ?»*:
> 
> Օրինակ, Մանվել - это хорошо, или плохо ? Անկախ այն բանից, ինքը մեզ պետք էր այն ժամանակ, թե պետք չէր:


Չարտ տանեմ, ինձի ներող բայց դու չգիտես ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը...Վերևում հատուկ քո հմար հոդված եմ դրել:

----------


## ministr

> Ծով ջան, քեզ Ռամից ու Չուկից շատ շատ եմ սիրում, էտ նորմալ ա, չէ՞: 
> 
> Բա ինչի՞ էս համբալ ժողովուրդը չի գնում ու չի վերցնում էտ իրան պատկանող իշխանությունը:  Ալտրուիստ ա՞: Ասում ա, իմն ա, բայց դե տղեք են, մեղք են, թող իրանց մնա՞: Ցավտ տանեմ, առաջնորդ չունեն, դրա համար էլ չեն գնում: Ես պատմության մեջ տեց դեպք չգիտեմ, որ ժողովուրդը սենց ինքը իրանով հելնի, ասի, արա էս իշխանությունը իմնա, արի գնամ տրիրություն անեմ: Տենց վերջին անգամ երևի երկուսուկես հազար տրի առաջ ա եղել, ասենք Սպարտայում:


Իսկ մեր դեպքում երևի պտի գնա վերցնի. սաղ քխերին լարի, հետո ասի ԼՏՊ, Ջհանգիրյան, ախպերսսսս.. արի նստի մեր գլխին  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> սրա ռեպորտաժն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա… ընդհանուր առմամբ ես կասեի կես կատակ կես լուրջ եմ դրել.... բայց… հեյ…


Մեֆ ջան, բավականին էլ լուրջ է՝ ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողներն էլ են երեկ բողոքի ցույց արել։ Ու էլի լիքը առևտրականներ, արտադրողներ, տո պետ ծառայողներ լիքը խնդիրներ ունեն, ուղղակի նրանց ուղղորդող ու նորմալ ճանապարհ առաջարկողներ չկան… Իրենք իրենց թե արեցին՝ արեցին։ Բայց հեսա շուտով, մարտի մեկին ՀԱԿ–ը «բացահայտում» հաղորդաշար–հանրահավաքում կամփոփի խնդիրները ու կասի որ իրենց կանխատեսումները իրականացել են, ու իշխանություններին կառաջարկի առաջարկություններ «Այթափցի Եղիազար» ծրագրի շրջանակներում, իշխանությունները անկախ դրանից կամ մի բան կանեն, կամ չեն անի, իսկ հաջորդ «բացահայտում» հաղորդումով ՀԱԿ–ը էլի կասի որ իրենց բոլոր կանխատեսումները իրականություն են դարձել։ Մի խոսքով աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ պայծառատեսները Հայաստանում են։ Ընդհամենը քաղաքական գործիչներ են պակասում։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չարտ տանեմ, ինձի ներող բայց դու չգիտես ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը...Վերևում հատուկ քո հմար հոդված եմ դրել:


Rammer, հիմա դու հասկացա՞ր թե ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը։ Ես օրինակ հեղափոխության սահմանումը գիտեի, բայց դե կոնկրետ Հայաստանի դեպքում կոնկրետ ինչ պիտի անենք, տենց էլ չհասկացա էդ հովածից, մի քիչ մանրամասնեք՝ հասկանամ, գեղացի կիսագրագետ մարդ եմ։

----------

Բիձա (19.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Չուկ ջան, մի հատ ախպերական խորհուրդ, թեմայի շրջանակներում, ուզում ես ընդունի, ուզում ես մի ընդունի:*
> 
> Նախ, հաշվի առ, որ իրավիճակը փոխվել ա, ու կա մի հատ կոնկրետ գործոն, որը էս պահին որոշիչ ա - *խոստացված հեղափոխությունը տեղի չի ունեցել*: Անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչ բացատրություններ ենք մենք դրան տալիս - Ղարաբաղ, մարտի մեկ, թուրքեր, Ռուսատան, Նատո, բլա բլա - էս գործոնը չի փոխվում: Մեզ ասել են հեղափոխություն ենք անում, ու չեն արել, չնայած մենք սաղս կանգնած, պարտարստ, առանց հինգ հազար դրամի, ուզում էինք անել էտ հեղափոխությունը: 
> 
> …


Տրիբուն, ինչ–որ մի հատ պրոցես կա, որը ես ու դու չենք նկատում, բայց ասենք Չուկը գիտի դրա մասին։ Էդ պրոցեսը վիրուսի պես ՀԱԿ–ը քցել ա մեր երկրի օպերացիոն համակարգ ու սպասում ա, թե երբ են էս հարիֆ իշխանությունները էդ վիրուսը աշխատեցնելու ու ընկնելու ք*քը։ Ու էդ պահին սենց տղերքով վրա են տալիս ու իշխանությունը վերցնում են։ Ասենք Ղարաբաղի հարցով վիրուս կա, կոչվում ա "անհարկիզիջումներ.exe", թուրքական սահմանի հարոցով վիրուս կա, կոչվում ա "գյոզերովնախապայմաններ.dll", տնտեսության հարցով վիրուս չեն կարողացել գրել, մենակ infostealer ա, կոչվում ա "խղճուկհարկայինտնտեսական.info"… մի խոսքով համբերություն, համբերություն մինչև վերջ… ուղղակի ՀԱԿ–ի տանձին չի, որ արդեն վիրուսոտված համակարգում ինքն էլ է ընկնելու ք*քը, պիտի նորից ինսթալլ անեն, իսկ լիցենզիոն դիսկն էլ կորցրել են։

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, հիմա դու հասկացա՞ր թե ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը։ Ես օրինակ հեղափոխության սահմանումը գիտեի, բայց դե կոնկրետ Հայաստանի դեպքում կոնկրետ ինչ պիտի անենք, տենց էլ չհասկացա էդ հովածից, մի քիչ մանրամասնեք՝ հասկանամ, գեղացի կիսագրագետ մարդ եմ։


Ապեր ըստ այս մարդը իր հոդվածով կամուրջ գցել իմ ու քո հայացքների կամ տվյալ նեղ հարցով մոտեցման մեջ: Կոմպրոմիսա առաջարկել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ բերել հաշտեցրել ա մեր մտքերը իրար հետ: Ինքը ինչա ասում: Ասում ա նրանք ովքեր կողմ են սահմանադրական ճանապարհին և դեմ են հեղափոխությանը էության մեջ նույն բանն են ուզում և ասում ինչ մարդիկ ովքեր կողմ են հեղափոխությանը և դեմ սահմանադրական ճանապարհին: Քանի որ Սահմանադրական ճանապարհը դա հեղափոխական ճանապարհ է քանի որ բերում է ռեժիմի և որակական արժեքային փոփոխության: Այսիքնն հեղափոխության տակ սխալ է միայն հասկանալը`բռնություն` հարձակվենք նախագահականի վրա, Սեռժին մոռթենք ու վերջ: Դեռ ավելին դա կարող է ընդհանարապես հեղափոխության չլինել արդյունքնում:

----------


## Rammer

> Մեֆ ջան, բավականին էլ լուրջ է՝ ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողներն էլ են երեկ բողոքի ցույց արել։ Ու էլի լիքը առևտրականներ, արտադրողներ, տո պետ ծառայողներ լիքը խնդիրներ ունեն, ուղղակի նրանց ուղղորդող ու նորմալ ճանապարհ առաջարկողներ չկան… Իրենք իրենց թե արեցին՝ արեցին։ Բայց հեսա շուտով, մարտի մեկին ՀԱԿ–ը «բացահայտում» հաղորդաշար–հանրահավաքում կամփոփի խնդիրները ու կասի որ իրենց կանխատեսումները իրականացել են, ու իշխանություններին կառաջարկի առաջարկություններ «Այթափցի Եղիազար» ծրագրի շրջանակներում, իշխանությունները անկախ դրանից կամ մի բան կանեն, կամ չեն անի, իսկ հաջորդ «բացահայտում» հաղորդումով ՀԱԿ–ը էլի կասի որ իրենց բոլոր կանխատեսումները իրականություն են դարձել։ Մի խոսքով աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ պայծառատեսները Հայաստանում են։ Ընդհամենը քաղաքական գործիչներ են պակասում։


Օրիանկ ըստ քեզ ինչ պետք ա անի ընդիմությունը տաքսու վարորդների հետ?

Շուտով Բագրատյանը մի շատ հետաքրքիր առաջարկությունների փաթեթ պետք է դնի շրջանառության մեջ, որը ևս կարելի  է անվանել հեղափոխական:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չարտ տանեմ, ինձի ներող բայց դու չգիտես ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը...Վերևում հատուկ քո հմար հոդված եմ դրել:


Ապեր, էտ հոդվածը գրողը թող մի հատ ինքը իրա համար պարզի ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը, հետո ուրիշներին խելք ու խրատ տա: Օրը մեջ մի հատ թազա բացատրություն ենք գտնում «սահմանդրական պայքարին» ու նոր սահմանումներ ենք տալիս «հեղափոխությանը»: Իրանց գոյությունը «խելոք» հոդվածներով արդարացնող սութի վերլուծաբաններ են: Քանի հատ ուրիշ հոդված ես ուզում ստեղ դնեմ, որտեղ հեղափոխությանը ուրիշ բացատրություններ ենք տալիս: Ուրիշ բան չլինի կարանք Լենինին հիշենք:

----------

Բիձա (19.02.2010), Վիշապ (19.02.2010)

----------


## Ծով

> Եթե էտ ամենը ժողովուրդը ինքը իրանով անի, ոչ միայն ընդիմություն պետք չի լինի այլև իշխանություն, աշխարհում տենց ժողովուրդ չկա ու չի էլ լինի, հակառակ դեպքում չէին լինի Հիտլերը, Լենինը, Չեն, ու տենց շարունակ, իրականում   ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա  ՈՒ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼՈՒ Ա ՀԻՆԳ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄՆԵՐԸ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼՈՒ Ա ԻՐԱ ԲԵՆԶԱԿԱԼՈՆԿԻ ՏԻՐՈՋ ՀԱՄԱՐ բԵՇԻՐՅԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՕԳՏիՆ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԿԱՇԱՌՔ Ա ՏԱԼՈՒ ՔՆՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՏաՆԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ԱՎԵԼ ՊԱՐԱՊԻ, ԲՈՂՈՔԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ՏԵՆՑ, բայց պետի ծնի լիդերներ ու առաջնորդ որոնք ի զորու կլինեն իրեն առաջ տանել:



Քո բերած օրինակները առաջնորդի տեսանկյունից չի համապատասխանում էն թեմային, որից խոսում ենք։
Ամեն ժողովուրդ ու ազգ իրան բնորոշ կառուցվածք ունի։  Եթե աշխարհից խոսանք, Բաստիլը գրավելու համար իրականում առանձնապես առաջնորդ պետք չէր, ժողովրդի համբերության բաժակը լցված էր, իներտ գնում էր։ Իսկ մեր մեջ ոմանց թափը հերիքեց ազգային ժողով գրավելու...
Մեր ժողովուրդը լրիվ ուրիշ տրամաբանությւոն ունի։ Եթե հիշում եք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը մի քանի տարի առաջ սկսեց իր ուրբաթօրյա ակցիաները, մեկ գումարած մեկ և ալն, քիչ քիչ ընդլայնեց շարքերը, գուցե թե մեկը իրան դիտեր որպես նոր առաջնորդ, բայց չստացվեց։ Միացան Արամը, Ստեփանը, կպավ գործին Լևոնը, ալիքը բարձրացավ։ Չբարձրացավ այն պատճառով, Որ Լևոնը դեմք էր, և հազարավոր ժողովրդից յուրաքանչյուրը ուզում էր գնալ հենց իր հետևից, այլ որովհետև այլ առաջնորդ էդ պահին չէր գտնում, ու եթե հիշում եք ժողովրդի կեսը ոչ Լևոնի, ոչ էլ Սերժի կողմից էր, բայց հոգնել էր էս  բ ուրգից, ոնց ասում են...Լևոնը իրականում, գիտենք, լավ էլ առաջնորդ ա ու տանում ա իր հետևից, կարողանում ա, բայց սցենարը շուռ եկավ գլխիվայր։ ՄԻշտ էլ կարծել եմ, որ հակառակ կողմին թերագնահատել պետք չի։
ՀԻմա դիցուք թե եկավ նոր առաջնորդ, իրա ծննդյան առաջին իսկ պահից վեցերորդ վարչությունը պատրաստ կանգնած ա։ 
Հարցն էն ա, որ ով էլ գա, էս ժողովուրդը դեռ չի հասունացել, որոշ տոկոսն ա միայն պատրաստ ու վճռականություն ունի։
Հասկանում ե՞ս, հիմա դու էլ գաս, էս մարդիկ վստահություն չունեն, առաջինը մտածում են իրանց մարդն ա հաստատ ու սենց։
Ես ինչի եմ ասում, որ ժողովուրդը պիտի  նորը լինի, պիտի իր հետևից տանի, որովհետև միայն տենց ա հնարավոր ինչ-որ փոփոխություն։ Ժողովուրդը պետք ա նախաձեռնող լինի։ 
Մեր երկրում էդ տրամաբանությւոնը մենակ կաշխատի։
Էս երեք միլիոնում  էդ ո՞վ ա է էդ դուխով առաջնորդը դառնալու, որ չվախենա գործը կփակեն, տունը ձեռից կառնեն, գլխին մի բան կսարքեն, կգցեն բանտ։ Ե՞րբ պիտի վերջ տրվի էս ռոմանտիկ խոսակցություններին։
Ո՞նց ա է հնարավոր էս բլոկադայի մեջ մի հատ մատղաշ առաջնորդ։
Հասկանում ե՞ս...Ժողովուրդը պիտի քաղաքացիապես հասունանա։ Պիտի հասկանա վերջապես, որ մարդը իր գործն ա անում, էլ մաղարիչս որն ա, չէ ինքը պիտի մի հատ պլիտկա տանի տա բուժքրոջը։
Ո՞վ չգիտի, որ Չէգեվարաների դարը անցել ա...հեշտ էր չէ՞ Չէին սպանելը, հեշտ էր, ձեռնտու էր դաժե իրա առաջխաղացումը, ժամանակը եկավ վերջը չտվի՞ն,  փռեցին գետնին...
Կամ ֆիդել կաստրոներին չհաջորդե՞ց էլի բռնապետությունը...որովհետև ազատությունը ապրելակերպ չի դառնում, մնում ա երազանք ընդամենը...
Միակ «լավ» առաջնորդը եղել ա քսանյոթը կազմակերպողը ու վերցրել ա իշխանությունը ժողովրդի ձեռքից։ «Լավ» առաջնորդ ա եղել և մարտի մեկի հեղինակը, լավ առաջնորդել ա  սնայպերիկներին, բերետիկներին, հինգ հազարով ծախվողներին, հանրապետական շքանշանները կրողներին, լավ առաջնորդել ա, հասկանում ե՞ս...«հալալ ա» իրան...ժողովրդի մի զգալի հատվածի առաջնորդել ա...
Էս ժողովուրդը մի օր պիտի հասկանա, որ ինքն ա թելադրողը։ Հենց ինքը թելադրեց իր կամքը, առաջնորդը կգնա ոչ թե դեմից կամ հետևից, այլ ժողովրդի հետ։
Հիմա էդ պահը չի...
Չգիտեմ սպասենք, թե՞ ինչ....
Մի բան գիտեմ...ոչ ոք էս ընդդիմությունում չի արգելում ժողովրդին իր կամքը թելադրել...
Իսկ ժողովուրդը էդքան է չգիտի որն ա իրա կամքը...մի բան ասում ա, ուրիշ բան անում..մնում ա մի հատ փոքր զանգված...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր ըստ այս մարդը իր հոդվածով կամուրջ գցել իմ ու քո հայացքների կամ տվյալ նեղ հարցով մոտեցման մեջ: Կոմպրոմիսա առաջարկել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ բերել հաշտեցրել ա մեր մտքերը իրար հետ: Ինքը ինչա ասում: Ասում ա նրանք ովքեր կողմ են սահմանադրական ճանապարհին և դեմ են հեղափոխությանը էության մեջ նույն բանն են ուզում և ասում ինչ մարդիկ ովքեր կողմ են հեղափոխությանը և դեմ սահմանադրական ճանապարհին: Քանի որ Սահմանադրական ճանապարհը դա հեղափոխական ճանապարհ է քանի որ բերում է ռեժիմի և որակական արժեքային փոփոխության: Այսիքնն հեղափոխության տակ սխալ է միայն հասկանալը`բռնություն` հարձակվենք նախագահականի վրա, Սեռժին մոռթենք ու վերջ: Դեռ ավելին դա կարող է ընդհանարապես հեղափոխության չլինել արդյունքնում:


Rammer ջան, ոչ ոք դեմ չի նրան, ինչ դու ես ասում, հեղափոխություն կոչվածը ես նույնսիկ գեղացի կիսագրագետ մարդ լինելով հանդերձ հասկանում եմ, որ դա մենակ էն չի, որ բահերով զինված բանվորները ու մեկ էլ գերանդիներով զինված գյուղացիները «առա՜ջ, Հայաստան» գոռալով հարձակվում ու գետնին են հավասարեցնում բոլոր այն շենքերը որոնց վրա գրած է «Կառավարություն», «Ազգային Ժողով», «Նախագահ» բառերը… 
 Դա ծայրահեղ դեպք է, երբ մարդիկ չորով ասում են, որ քեզ վրա թքած ունեն, դու ինչ ունես չունես, էդ քոնը չի իրենցն է, ու սաղ կյանք պիտի իրենց համար աշխատես, իսկ բողոքների ու առաջարկությունների դեպքում էլ փամփուշտներով են պատասխանում։ Բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում էլ բանվոր–գյուղացիական ապստամբությունը մեր Սահմանադրության շրջանակներում տեղավորվում է։ 
Բայց ի՞նչ է այդ ճանապարհը իրենից ներկայացնում, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ քայլեր են այդ ճանապարհով սահմանվում, սրան մենակ լղոզված, ճմրթված պատասխաններ են, մոտավորապես սենց՝ քաղաքացի եղեք, քաղաքացիական մտածելակերպ ունեցեք, ակտիվ եղեք, միլիոն մարդ, 24 ժամ… բլա բլա բլա… Առհասարակ մեր ընդդիմություն կոչվածը հեղափոխությու՞ն է առաջարկում, թե՞ մենակ իշխանափոխություն… Ասում են իշխանափոխություն անենք, որ ընտրությունների միջոցով հետո հեռանանք, ընտրությունները կայանան մեր երկրում։ Այսինքն դրանից հետո էլ շանս չկա, որ ինչ–որ մի իշխանություններ կեղծեն ընտրությունները ու կրակեն ժողովդրի վրա։ Հա՞…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օրիանկ ըստ քեզ ինչ պետք ա անի ընդիմությունը տաքսու վարորդների հետ?


Ոչ մի բան ապեր, մենք պիտի մեր ընդդիմությանը աջակցենք, ոչ թե ընդդիմությունը մեզ։ Առհասարակ մեր ընդդիմությունը վայելում է ժողովդրի մեծամասնության համակրանքը, այ կտեսնես, մեր ընդդիմությունն է եվրավիձենիայում հաղթելու :Tongue: 
Ի՞նչ պիտի անի, ներկայացնի այդ մարդկանց շահերը, իրավաբանական խորհրդատվությունից սկսած, վերջացրած պիկետներ կազմակերպելով։ Բայց ինչի՞ անի, եթե առանց դրա էլ վայելում է մեծամասնության համակրանքը։




> Շուտով Բագրատյանը մի շատ հետաքրքիր առաջարկությունների փաթեթ պետք է դնի շրջանառության մեջ, որը ևս կարելի  է անվանել հեղափոխական:


Հա, գժոտ ա, մնումա Այթափցի Եղիազարը այդ փաթեթին փաթաթած չունենա։

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, էտ հոդվածը գրողը թող մի հատ ինքը իրա համար պարզի ինչ ա հեղափոխությունը, հետո ուրիշներին խելք ու խրատ տա: Օրը մեջ մի հատ թազա բացատրություն ենք գտնում «սահմանդրական պայքարին» ու նոր սահմանումներ ենք տալիս «հեղափոխությանը»: Իրանց գոյությունը «խելոք» հոդվածներով արդարացնող սութի վերլուծաբաններ են: Քանի հատ ուրիշ հոդված ես ուզում ստեղ դնեմ, որտեղ հեղափոխությանը ուրիշ բացատրություններ ենք տալիս: Ուրիշ բան չլինի կարանք Լենինին հիշենք:


Քանի հատ կարաս տուր....Բայց նորմալ ,ոչ աղավաղած բոլշեևիկյան աղանդավորական հոդվածներ:
Լենին պետք չի:

----------


## Ծով

> Ծով ջան, քեզ Ռամից ու Չուկից շատ շատ եմ սիրում, էտ նորմալ ա, չէ՞: 
> 
> Բա ինչի՞ էս համբալ ժողովուրդը չի գնում ու չի վերցնում էտ իրան պատկանող իշխանությունը:  Ալտրուիստ ա՞: Ասում ա, իմն ա, բայց դե տղեք են, մեղք են, թող իրանց մնա՞: Ցավտ տանեմ, առաջնորդ չունեն, դրա համար էլ չեն գնում: Ես պատմության մեջ տեց դեպք չգիտեմ, որ ժողովուրդը սենց ինքը իրանով հելնի, ասի, արա էս իշխանությունը իմնա, արի գնամ տրիրություն անեմ: Տենց վերջին անգամ երևի երկուսուկես հազար տրի առաջ ա եղել, ասենք Սպարտայում:


Տրիբու՛ն ջան, ես ուզում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկանաք...
ես էլ պատմության մեջ տենց դեպք չեմ հիշում, բայց պատմությունը պետք a  թողնել մի կողմ...
մեր ժողովուրդը լրիվ  «հայմոլորակային» տրամաբանություն  ունի, ուրիշ ա մի տեսակ, ահավոր ուրիշ...
մերոնք սիրում են ամեն ինչi բարոյականը / nkati unem baroyakan haghtanakner, bla bla/ ու մենակ էդ են բնական համարում... :LOL: 
Ու սա ամենամեծ անբարոյականությունն ա դարձել...
հա ես էլ եմ ուզում մի հատ նոր առաջնորդ, դաժե կասեի մինչև կոկորդը զինված, դիմացից տանկերով են...է հետո՞...նման բան հնարավոր ա՞...
ոնց ասում են գեղ կանգնի, գերան կկոտրի...
մեր գեղում գյուղացինեr հա կան, բայց գեղցիները չերեզ չուռ շատ են...
լավ, սենց ասեմ, ասենք թե հենց վաղը եկավ նոր առաջնորդը, ըստ քեզ ինչպիսին ա ինքը, նկարագրե՞ս... :Smile: 
Հ.Գ.բացի այդ հիմա նախադեպերով առաջնորդվելու ժամանակը չի...հիմա տեխնիկան ավելի զարգացած ա ու ՀԻտլերը այփոդ չուներ :LOL: 
ամեն ժամանակ իր տրամաբանությունն ունի...
չնայած, որ ամեն հեղափոխությունից հետո կգա ժամանակ և մեկը կծնի բռնապետ :LOL: 
իսկ ընդհանրապես բռնությամբ բռնապետությունը տապալելը ես էլ եմ սխալ համարում, ինչպես  առաջին նախագահը... :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան, ոչ ոք դեմ չի նրան, ինչ դու ես ասում, հեղափոխություն կոչվածը ես նույնսիկ գեղացի կիսագրագետ մարդ լինելով հանդերձ հասկանում եմ, որ դա մենակ էն չի, որ բահերով զինված բանվորները ու մեկ էլ գերանդիներով զինված գյուղացիները «առա՜ջ, Հայաստան» գոռալով հարձակվում ու գետնին են հավասարեցնում բոլոր այն շենքերը որոնց վրա գրած է «Կառավարություն», «Ազգային Ժողով», «Նախագահ» բառերը… 
>  Դա ծայրահեղ դեպք է, երբ մարդիկ չորով ասում են, որ քեզ վրա թքած ունեն, դու ինչ ունես չունես, էդ քոնը չի իրենցն է, ու սաղ կյանք պիտի իրենց համար աշխատես, իսկ բողոքների ու առաջարկությունների դեպքում էլ փամփուշտներով են պատասխանում։ Բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում էլ բանվոր–գյուղացիական ապստամբությունը մեր Սահմանադրության շրջանակներում տեղավորվում է։ 
> Բայց ի՞նչ է այդ ճանապարհը իրենից ներկայացնում, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ քայլեր են այդ ճանապարհով սահմանվում, սրան մենակ լղոզված, ճմրթված պատասխաններ են, մոտավորապես սենց՝ քաղաքացի եղեք, քաղաքացիական մտածելակերպ ունեցեք, ակտիվ եղեք, միլիոն մարդ, 24 ժամ… բլա բլա բլա… Առհասարակ մեր ընդդիմություն կոչվածը հեղափոխությու՞ն է առաջարկում, թե՞ մենակ իշխանափոխություն… Ասում են իշխանափոխություն անենք, որ ընտրությունների միջոցով հետո հեռանանք, ընտրությունները կայանան մեր երկրում։ Այսինքն դրանից հետո էլ շանս չկա, որ ինչ–որ մի իշխանություններ կեղծեն ընտրությունները ու կրակեն ժողովդրի վրա։ Հա՞…


Ապեր կոնկրետ մի քանի անգամ Լևոնը պատասախնել ա էտ հարցին ու հոդվածի մեջ էլ կա, ու քանի անգամ ստեղ էլ ա գրվել:
Դա պայքարի բոլոր այն ձևերն են, որոնք չի արգելում սահմանադրությունը: Սա ֆորմալ ձևակերպում են: Իսկ ընդհանուր դրանք, բոլոր այն քայլերն են որոնք կբերեն այս ռեժիմի քայքայմանը: Այս ֆորումում գրվող ամեն մի խոսքից, հոդվածից մինչև վերջացրած հացադուլով և այլն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Ժողովուրդը պիտի քաղաքացիապես հասունանա։ …


Ծով ջան, դու համաձա՞յն ես, որ մեր ժողովդրին եթե հանգիստ թողնեն ու ժամանակ տան, մենակ «որոգայթ» ու «հայլուր» ցույց տան, ամեն տարի Երևանի օրն էլ սալյուտ տան, Նոր Տարուն էլ ուռած մեկը մի կերպ ոտի վրա կանգնելով կայֆեր բռնի ժողովդրի վրա Հ1–ով, ապա մեր ժողովուրդը մի քանի տարի անց կբաժանվի երկու խմբի՝ դեգենեռատների ու շիզոֆրենիայով տառապողների։ Ես հուսով եմ, որ ես շիզոֆրենիկների խմբում կլինեմ։ Ժողովուրդը ո՞նց է իրեն–իրեն քաղաքացիապես հասունանում։ Այ դու օրենքներ կարդու՞մ ես։ Ես լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որոնց կարելի է ինտելեկտուալ համարել, բայց որ խնդիր են ունենում հարկայինի, մաքսային հետ, սկսում են ոչ թե օրենքներ քրքրել, այլ ծանոթ են ման գալիս, կամ պետաշխատող, որը կաշառք կվերցնի։ Որովհետև էդ մարդկանց կտել են, թե օրենքը չի աշխատում, կարծես օրենքը պատից կախված ժամացույց է, մեզնից անկախ։
Ժողովդրին ինֆորմացիա է պետք, ժողովդրին քարոզչություն է պետք, ժողովդրին թելադրող–սովորեցնող է պետք, այսինքն ոչ թե ժողովուրդը պիտի հասունանա, այլ ժողովրդին պետք է հասունացնել եթե կոնկրետ նպատակներ ու խնդիրներ կան։ Իսկ սենց ամպագոռգոռ, վերացական թեմաներով մի ամբողջ Սովետական Միություն 70 տարի քարշ եկավ։

----------

Երվանդ (19.02.2010), Տրիբուն (20.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ոչ մի բան ապեր, մենք պիտի մեր ընդդիմությանը աջակցենք, ոչ թե ընդդիմությունը մեզ։ Առհասարակ մեր ընդդիմությունը վայելում է ժողովդրի մեծամասնության համակրանքը, այ կտեսնես, մեր ընդդիմությունն է եվրավիձենիայում հաղթելու
> Ի՞նչ պիտի անի, ներկայացնի այդ մարդկանց շահերը, իրավաբանական խորհրդատվությունից սկսած, վերջացրած պիկետներ կազմակերպելով։ Բայց ինչի՞ անի, եթե առանց դրա էլ վայելում է մեծամասնության համակրանքը։
> 
> Հա, գժոտ ա, մնումա Այթափցի Եղիազարը այդ փաթեթին փաթաթած չունենա։


Կա ապեր իրավաբանական խորհրդատվությունն էլ, աջակցությունն էլ: Բայց սրա դեմ ռեալ բան անելու համար պետք ա գոնե ԱԺ-ում մարդ  լիներ ՀԱԿ-ից:

----------


## Ծով

> Ծով ջան, դու համաձա՞յն ես, որ մեր ժողովդրին եթե հանգիստ թողնեն ու ժամանակ տան, մենակ «որոգայթ» ու «հայլուր» ցույց տան, ամեն տարի Երևանի օրն էլ սալյուտ տան, Նոր Տարուն էլ ուռած մեկը մի կերպ ոտի վրա կանգնելով կայֆեր բռնի ժողովդրի վրա Հ1–ով, ապա մեր ժողովուրդը մի քանի տարի անց կբաժանվի երկու խմբի՝ դեգենեռատների ու շիզոֆրենիայով տառապողների։ Ես հուսով եմ, որ ես շիզոֆրենիկների խմբում կլինեմ։ Ժողովուրդը ոնց է իրեն–իրեն քաղաքացիապես հասունանում։ Այ դու օրենքներ կարդու՞մ ես։ Ես լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որոնց կարելի է ինտելեկտուալ համարել, բայց որ խնդիր են ունենում հարկայինի, մաքսային հետ, սկսում են ոչ թե օրենքներ քրքրել, այլ ծանոթ են ման գալիս, կամ պետաշխատող, որը կաշառք կվերձնի։ Որովհետև էդ մարդկանց կտել են, թե օրենքը չի աշխատում, կարծես օրենքը պատից կախված ժամացույց է, մեզնից անկախ։
> Ժողովդրին ինֆորմացիա է պետք, ժողովդրին քարոզչություն է պետք, ժողովդրին թելադրող–սովորեցնող է պետք, այսինքն ոչ թե ժողովուրդը պիտի հասունանա, այլ ժողովրդին պետք է հասունացնել եթե կոնկրետ նպատակներ ու խնդիրներ կան։ Իսկ սենց ամպագոռգոռ, վերացական թեմաներով մի ամբողջ Սովետական Միություն 70 տարի քարշ եկավ։


 համաձայն եմ էն ամեն ինչ հետ ինչ-որ դու ասում ես...
բայց ասեմ որոշ զանգվածի մոտ պրոգրես նկատվում ա...պարզապես դու ինչքան ուզում ես կրթի, պրակտիկա չկա...
էդ նույնն ա, որ ես արվետսբանականում մեռա սովորելով որ նկարն ինչ տեխնիկայով ա արված, բայց տենց էլ էդ տեխնիկան լիվ չտեսա ու չշոշափեցի...
դու հա սովորացրու....համակարգը մինչև չփոխվի, չի աշխատի էդ օրենքը...
իսկ ժողովրդին ընդամենը պետք ա հասկանալ, որ համակարգը փոխելու համար ամեն մեկն իր լուման պիտի ունենա...
էդքան էլ պետք չի թերագնահատել...շատ լավ էլ գիտեն որտեղ ինչ ա պետք, ուղղակի էսօր ամենաստորին աստիճանի ոստիկանը իրան տեր ա զգում էս երկրում ...էդքան բան...դու հա սովորացրու օրենքը, օրենք սերտածն էսօր ամենաշատն ա դատվում...
քաղաքացիապես հասունանա, նկատի ունեմ հասկանա, որ ինքը էս երկրի քաղաքացին ա ու կարա ինչ-որ բան փոխի, եթե ուզենա...

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> դու հա սովորացրու....համակարգը մինչև չփոխվի, չի աշխատի էդ օրենքը...
> …


Ծով ջան, օրենքը աշխատեցնողը քաղաքացին է՝ դու, իմ պես գեղացի կիսագրագետ մարդն է… մենք բոլորս ենք։ Սա այնպիսի տարրական բան է, որ քուչի մակարդակով ասես, մարդիկ կհասկանան, բավական է միայն տևականորեն քարոզել։ Բայց իշխանափոխություն ցանկացող ոչ բոլորին է սա ձեռնտու հասկանու՞մ ես… Ավելի լավ է Ղարաբաղի հարցով, իշխանություններին քննադատելով, վերացական ամպագոռգոռ թեմաներով, մուղամներով… Մեր ժողովուրդը երկար ժամանակ էնքան է կտվել, դեմագոգիայի ազդեցության տակ ընկել, վախեցվել, դարձել ենք թուլամորթ ժողովուրդ… Ողջ խնդիրը ինֆորմացիայի պակասն է ու ուղեղների լվացումը, ոչ մեկ նորմալ ինֆորմացիա չի տալիս, ճիշտը չի ասում, ու սրա համար էլի ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր նա վսյակի… Գիտե՞ս ինչի ենք նման՝ գլուխը նեղ ծակի մեջ խցկածի, որը վախենում է գլուխը շարժել, որովհետև ցավոտ է լինելու դուրս գալը, այ տենց անշարժ՝ հարմար է, չի ցավում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն ժողովուրդ ու ազգ իրան բնորոշ կառուցվածք ունի։  Եթե աշխարհից խոսանք, Բաստիլը գրավելու համար իրականում առանձնապես առաջնորդ պետք չէր, ժողովրդի համբերության բաժակը լցված էր, իներտ գնում էր։


Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: Ես մի երկու անուն գիտեմ, օրինակ Ռոբեսպիեր, կամ Մարատ: Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը եվրոպայի պատմության առանցքային իրադարձություններից մեկն ա, որը ռադիկալ փոխեց ողջ Եվրոպան: Ու դրա սկիզբը անվանել «իներտ գնալ», Ծով ջան, էնքան էլ ընդունելի չի:

----------

Երվանդ (19.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> համաձայն եմ էն ամեն ինչ հետ ինչ-որ դու ասում ես...
> բայց ասեմ *որոշ զանգվածի մոտ պրոգրես նկատվում ա*...պարզապես դու ինչքան ուզում ես կրթի, պրակտիկա չկա...
> էդ նույնն ա, որ ես արվետսբանականում մեռա սովորելով որ նկարն ինչ տեխնիկայով ա արված, բայց տենց էլ էդ տեխնիկան լիվ չտեսա ու չշոշափեցի...
> դու հա սովորացրու....*համակարգը մինչև չփոխվի*, չի աշխատի էդ օրենքը...
> իսկ ժողովրդին ընդամենը պետք ա հասկանալ, որ համակարգը փոխելու համար *ամեն մեկն իր լուման պիտի ունենա...*
> էդքան էլ պետք չի թերագնահատել...շատ լավ էլ գիտեն որտեղ ինչ ա պետք, ուղղակի էսօր *ամենաստորին աստիճանի ոստիկանը իրան տեր ա զգում* էս երկրում ...էդքան բան...դու հա սովորացրու օրենքը, օրենք սերտածն էսօր ամենաշատն ա դատվում...
> քաղաքացիապես հասունանա, նկատի ունեմ հասկանա, որ ինքը էս երկրի քաղաքացին ա ու կարա ինչ-որ բան փոխի, եթե ուզենա...


Ճիշտ ես ասում Ծով, շատ բան է փոխվել, նույնիսկ այս կայքում մտքափոխություններ են նկատվում: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ քաղաքականությունը դա  լիդերների դաշտ է:  Իսկ լիդերների արածն էլ հիմնված է հասարակության մեջ իշխող արժեհամակարգի վրա: Այսինքն լիդերը հիմնականում գործում է  ազգի հոգեբանության, մենթալիտետի շրջանակներում: Ստացվում է որ մենք միայն մեր հասկացած-ընդունածի շրջանակներում ենք ընդունում լիդերին ու ենթարկվում նրան, -հետևից գնում: 
Ամեն մեթոդոլոգիա առաջարկող լիդերներ էլ եղել են: Նաիրին էլ լիդերություն արեց- ժողովուրդն ասեց վույ աման: :Shok:  Նիկոլը 1+1-ը առաջարկեց, մի քանիսը միայն այն խաղացին, մնացածի համար դա մանկական կլաս թվաց: Լեվոնը եկավ միտինգ առաջարկեց - մեծամասնության  կայֆը տվեց: Գալիս կայնում, իրան ես լսում ու երկնքից մանանայի տեսքով իշխանությունը ընկնում ա ձեռդ-կայֆ: :Hands Up: 
Մինչև հիմա էդ երազի հետևանքներն ենք ռազբիրատ անում ու դեռ որ լռված ենք:
Բայց դե միկրոն-միկրոն ինչ որ տեղաշարժ կա: Հարցն այն է, որ ժողովուրդ-լիդեր հարաբերությունները երկկողմանի են: Ժողովուրդը ճամփա է տալիս միայն իրեն սազական լիդերին: Բայց լիդերն էլ դրության տերը դառնալով, հրապարակ է բերում նոր արժեքներ ու փոխում  եղած հասարակական արժեհամակարգը: Օրինակ մենք հնուց քռչոտություն ուներինք, բայց Վազգեն -Ռոբ- Սերժը առաջարկեցին հաստավիզ ԲՏ ուն ու տականք մլիցուն որպես գովելի կերպար ու բեսպրեդելն էլ, որպես գործելաձև: Հասարակության մեծամասնությունը այն հաճույքով ընդունեց- կյանք տալով "եղունգ ունես-գլուխդ քորի արժեհամակարգին": Դրա համար էլ այս իշխանույունը հիմա ունի անսպասելի մեծ սատարողների բանակ, որոնք պատրաստ են արյուն թափելու սպառնալիքով  թարախ ուտելու:  :Ok: 
Այնպես որ, ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է և որպես պրոցես շատ երկարատև:
Հիմա էս կայքում մեր մի մասն ասում է եկեք գոնե հասկանանք, թե ինչն է սխալ մեզանում, և հրապարակ մտցնենք ոչ թե նոր լիդերին, այլ գոնե նոր տեսակի գորժելաոճի պահանջը որպես հիմնական քաղաքական խնդիր:  
Մյուս կեսն էլ ասում է - ես փոխվողը չեմ, եղածը ինձ ձեռ է տալիս: Չես հավանում, գնա քո համար նոր լսարան գտի ու քո պատկերացրած նորը ստեղծիր: :Ok: 
Սա տրամաբանական է-նորմալ: Բիձեն ով է, որ մեզ խրատի:  :Hands Up: 
Բայց հարցը նրանումն է, որ եթե նույնիսկ իրերի դրվածքին խորապես  տեղյակ մարդիկ են անպատրաստ նորությունն ընկալելու, ապա հասարակ մարդն ինչ ռեսուրս ունի փոխվելու՞- Իմ կարծիքով զերոյին բավական մոտ:  :Sad: 
Էնպես որ, սաղ- ուրախ, չաղ ու բախտավոր:  :Ok:

----------

Askalaf (28.02.2010), Rammer (19.02.2010), Ծով (20.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Վերը առաջարկված հարցմանը չեմ մասնակցել,  որովհետև ինձ սրտամոտ տարբերակը չի առաջարկված- 
Ավելի մոտ եմ "Անիմաստ է" տարբերակին,  քանի որ ընդիմության կողմից տաբու է դրված սահմանադրականից բացի քաղաքական այլ գործելաոճերի վրա և հասարակության կողմից էլ դա աջակցվում է:   
Ես գտնում եմ, որ մեր դժբախտությունը հենց սրանում է:  
Հնարավորությանս սահմաններում պայքարել ու պայքարում եմ հենց այդ տաբուի դեմ ու իմ գործն էլ դա եմ համարում: 
Դեռ որ- Ձայն բառբառո-հանապատի:

----------

dvgray (20.02.2010)

----------


## Ծով

:LOL: վայ ինչ լավ նիկ ա...
բա ի՞նչ անենք լավ... :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

2013 -ին նոր ընդիմություն կունենանք: Հայաստանում ընտրությունից ընտրություն ա ընդիմություն ձևավորվում ու միտինգներ, նստացույցներ բաներ են կազմակերպվում: Ընտրություններն ու ընդիմությունը ծիսակարգ են: Հին ժամանակներում ո՞նց ա եղել: Թագավորին թագադրումից առաջ յուղով օծել են, հետո գոռացել են կեցցե թագավորը: Հիմա մի քիչ փոխվել ա կարգը, հիմա յաշիկի մեջ թուղթ են գցում նշանակումից առաջ(դէ ասֆալտապատում, խոստումներ ու 5000 դրամի բաժանումը ծեսի անբաժան մասն ա), հետո էլ ժողովուրդը ծեսի կանոնների համաձայն քֆրտում ա, գոռում ա հեռացիր ու ծեսն ավարտվում ա երդման արարողությունով: ու 5 տարի դադար:

----------

eduard30 (20.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ավելի մոտ եմ "Անիմաստ է" տարբերակին,  քանի որ ընդիմության կողմից տաբու է դրված սահմանադրականից բացի քաղաքական այլ գործելաոճերի վրա և հասարակության կողմից էլ դա աջակցվում է:


այ հենց դրա հետևանքով էլ դրան "ընդիմություն" անվանելը սխալ է:
խնդիրը  այն է , որ մի կողմը գործում է համարյա թե պատերազմական մեթոդներով + տեռոր + "համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ":
իսկ մյուս կողմը "Յո երթաս"-ի քիրստոնյաների ոճով միայն "վսեխ նի ուբյոշ, գադ" ասելով փողոցում գոռում է տարբեր, այս իրավիճակում արդեն անիմաստ դարձած նախադասություններ:
ընդիմությունը այն է, ով "ունքիս կպնողի աչքը կհանեմ" մտածելակերպով ու  ավելի հզոր պատերազմական մեթոդներով + տեռորով դրանց մաքրում ա հրապարակից :

----------

Բիձա (20.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Վերը առաջարկված հարցմանը չեմ մասնակցել,  որովհետև ինձ սրտամոտ տարբերակը չի առաջարկված- 
> Ավելի մոտ եմ "Անիմաստ է" տարբերակին,  քանի որ ընդիմության կողմից տաբու է դրված սահմանադրականից բացի քաղաքական այլ գործելաոճերի վրա և հասարակության կողմից էլ դա աջակցվում է:   
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ մեր դժբախտությունը հենց սրանում է:  
> Հնարավորությանս սահմաններում պայքարել ու պայքարում եմ հենց այդ տաբուի դեմ ու իմ գործն էլ դա եմ համարում: 
> Դեռ որ- Ձայն *բառբառո*-հանապատի:


Վայ, սխալ եմ գրել -բարբառո

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: Ես մի երկու անուն գիտեմ, օրինակ Ռոբեսպիեր, կամ Մարատ: Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը եվրոպայի պատմության առանցքային իրադարձություններից մեկն ա, որը ռադիկալ փոխեց ողջ Եվրոպան: Ու դրա սկիզբը անվանել «իներտ գնալ», Ծով ջան, էնքան էլ ընդունելի չի:


Ճիշտ ես ասում ու տևեց 1789-1799 բաստիլի գրավումից ևս 10 տարի… Հեղափոխությունը կամ իշխանափոխությունը իրադարձություն չի այլ պրոցես ա… առաջնորդն ու ժողովուրդը դրանք փոխկապակցված են բայց իմ կարծիքով ժողովուրդն առաջնայինն է… նա է առաջնորդի ի հայտ գալու պայմանները ստեղծում…

----------

Rammer (20.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ես ասում ու տևեց 1789-1799 բաստիլի գրավումից ևս 10 տարի… Հեղափոխությունը կամ իշխանափոխությունը իրադարձություն չի այլ պրոցես ա… առաջնորդն ու ժողովուրդը դրանք փոխկապակցված են բայց *իմ կարծիքով ժողովուրդն առաջնայինն է…* նա է առաջնորդի ի հայտ գալու պայմանները ստեղծում…


երկարատև ու անլուծելի-/անպտուղ  :Smile: / խնդրի-դիլեմայի համար ներմուծված արգումենտներ են: մեկ հավասարում - երկու անհայտ, լուծում չունի, ըստ մաթեմատիկայի… իսկ հայկական մեթոդներով սա դարեր շարունակ  լուծում ենք ու "լուծում"… նույնիսկ մեկ հավասարում ու երեք անհայտով ենք վիճում, թե որն է ճիշտ լուծումը  :LOL: 
որն է առաջնային, հավը՞ թե ձուն…  :Xeloq: 

խնդրի լուծումը կարծում եմ էս հարթության մեջ է: մոդելավորենք այսպես
ժողովուրդը ալյուրն է, ջուրն է, ու տարբեր պրիպրավներ՝ սոդա, աղ և այլն… առաջնորդը/առաջներդները ՝ այն խոհարարը, ով բռնում է խմորը: իսկ գաղափարը՝ դա այն բակտերիաներն են, որոնք խմորին հասունացնում են ու դարձնում պիտանի "թխվելու":
այս մոդելը կարծում եմ լուծում է այս հավի ու ձվի դիլեման:  :Smile: 
եթե այդպես չէ, ապա ուշադիր կլսեմ թերի կամ սխալ կետերի մասին

----------


## Norton

> Վերը առաջարկված հարցմանը չեմ մասնակցել,  որովհետև ինձ սրտամոտ տարբերակը չի առաջարկված- 
> Ավելի մոտ եմ "Անիմաստ է" տարբերակին,  քանի որ ընդիմության կողմից տաբու է դրված սահմանադրականից բացի քաղաքական այլ գործելաոճերի վրա և հասարակության կողմից էլ դա աջակցվում է:   
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ մեր դժբախտությունը հենց սրանում է:  
> Հնարավորությանս սահմաններում պայքարել ու պայքարում եմ հենց այդ տաբուի դեմ ու իմ գործն էլ դա եմ համարում: 
> Դեռ որ- Ձայն բառբառո-հանապատի:





> այ հենց դրա հետևանքով էլ դրան "ընդիմություն" անվանելը սխալ է:
> խնդիրը  այն է , որ մի կողմը գործում է համարյա թե պատերազմական մեթոդներով + տեռոր + "համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ":
> իսկ մյուս կողմը "Յո երթաս"-ի քիրստոնյաների ոճով միայն "վսեխ նի ուբյոշ, գադ" ասելով փողոցում գոռում է տարբեր, այս իրավիճակում արդեն անիմաստ դարձած նախադասություններ:
> ընդիմությունը այն է, ով "ունքիս կպնողի աչքը կհանեմ" մտածելակերպով ու  ավելի հզոր պատերազմական մեթոդներով + տեռորով դրանց մաքրում ա հրապարակից :


 Հարգելիներս, իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ խրատ կարդալը լավ բան է ու ունեք Ձեր հստակ դիրքորոշումը, բայց չեք խորանում կամ չեք ուզում հասկանալ հակառակ կողմի դիրքորոշումը, որն, ի դեպ, բավական ծեծվել է ակումբի տարբեր թեմաների շրջանակներում:
Հեշտ է ասել ուժային տարբերակ, ես էլ շատ հարցերում կողմ եմ, որ ուժային լինի, որովհետև որքան քաղաքակիրթ ես լինում, այնքան դիմացինը դառնում է ավելի հաբռգած ու կոպիտ, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել ռեսուրսները, հենց ինքը ընդդիմությունը, ի դեմս Լևոնի հայտարարել է, որ իրենց ռեսուրսները չեն բավարարում, ինչը ոչ, թե մեսսիջ ընկալվեց, այլ մի անհասկանալի հրճվանքի ալիք բարձրացրեց: Ես, որպես ՀՀ-ում բնակվող ուիմ աչքերով տեսած ու տեղյակ մարդ, Ձեզ հավատացնում եմ ռեսուրս չկա, մարդկանց կողմից ակտիվություն չկա, իսկ ոչ մեկ չի ուզում ոմն ոստիկանի սուտ ցուցմունքով մի քանի տարի փտի բանտում, գումարած դրան լավ իմանալով, որ իր հետևից մի քանի հարյուր մարդ է ընդամենը կանգնելու, իսկ մյուսները ֆորումներում գրելու են, տեսա՞ք ինչ եղավ, աման-ամա՜ն ուժային տարբերա՜կ, բլա, բլա ու պլծ:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես քաղաքական ակտիվություն լինում է, որևէ քաղաքական իրադարձության ժամանակ, ասենք ընտրություններ, որից հետո գալիս է պասիվ շրջան, որը նույնպես շատ նորմալ է, կարևորը ակտիվ կորիզ պահպանելն է, որը հետո կկազմակերպի մնացածը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է հարցմանը, իրականում Հայաստանում նոր ընդդիմության ռեսուրդ չկա ու իմ համար անհասկանալի է ձգտմանը ընդդիմություններ ստեղծելու, համոզված եմ նախընտրական փուլում երկնքից նոր ընդդիմություն կիջնի, որի վրա մեծ ֆինանսներ կդնեն ու նոր ընդդիմության ջատագովների զգալի մասի ձայները քաշելով իր կողմ, ասենք պառկամենտում կմտնի կոալիցիայի մեջ որպես կառուցողական:
Եթե ընդդիմություն, ապա միայն 1 ճակատով:

----------


## Վիշապ

Norton, դու այս թեմայում ուժային տարբերակի որևէ հիշատակու՞մ ես տեսել։ Կարծեմ ուժային տարբերակի խնդիր չի շոշափվել այստեղ։ Իսկ այ քաղաքացիների պասիվ լինելու պատճառների մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է։

----------


## Norton

> Norton, դու այս թեմայում ուժային տարբերակի որևէ հիշատակու՞մ ես տեսել։ Կարծեմ ուժային տարբերակի խնդիր չի շոշափվել այստեղ։ Իսկ այ քաղաքացիների պասիվ լինելու պատճառների մասին բազմիցս խոսվել է։


Վիշ ջան, մի հատ մանրամասնի, բա ինչից էիք խոսում? Սահմանադրականը մի կողմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, մի հատ մանրամասնի, բա ինչից էիք խոսում? Սահմանադրականը մի կողմ:


Նորտ ջան, պիտի կրկնեմ այն, ինչ այստեղ գրել եմ։ Համառոտ խոսում էինք նրա մասին, որ քաղաքացիներին պետք չի ապակողմնորոշել ու իրական խնդիրների վրա եղած ուշադրությունը ապակենտրոնացնել։ Սահմանադրական հայտարարվածն էլ հեչ էլ սահմանադրական չի, զուտ հանգստացնելու մահանա է։ Քաղաքացին աննպատակ փողոց դուրս չի գա զուտ նրա համար, որ ոմանք ուզում են իրենք լինել իշխանություն։ Իսկ զուտ իշխանափոխության միջոցով ինքնամաքրումը ու մի քայլ առաջ գնալը արդեն անցած էտապ է, որում ընդդիմությունը պարտություն է կրել։

----------


## Norton

> Նորտ ջան, պիտի կրկնեմ այն, ինչ այստեղ գրել եմ։ Համառոտ խոսում էինք նրա մասին, որ քաղաքացիներին պետք չի ապակողմնորոշել ու իրական խնդիրների վրա եղած ուշադրությունը ապակենտրոնացնել։ Սահմանադրական հայտարարվածն էլ հեչ էլ սահմանադրական չի, զուտ հանգստացնելու մահանա է։ Քաղաքացին աննպատակ փողոց դուրս չի գա զուտ նրա համար, որ ոմանք ուզում են իրենք լինել իշխանություն։ Իսկ զուտ իշխանափոխության միջոցով ինքնամաքրումը ու մի քայլ առաջ գնալը արդեն անցած էտապ է, որում ընդդիմությունը պարտություն է կրել։


Հուշում. Կոնկրետ երեկվա երթը քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության համար էր արված, ինչպես տեսնում ենք այստեղ իշխանափոխության միտք չկա:
Այստեղ նշվումա, որ երեկվա երթը այն չէր, իմ մոտ հարց ա առաջանում, ի՞նչ պետք ա անեին այդ երիտասարդները, որ նորմալ համարվեր, մեր "ոչ սահմանադրական"-ի կողմնակիցներին, քար վերցնեին գլխներին տային?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կա ապեր իրավաբանական խորհրդատվությունն էլ, աջակցությունն էլ: Բայց սրա դեմ ռեալ բան անելու համար *պետք ա գոնե ԱԺ-ում մարդ  լիներ ՀԱԿ-ից*:


Ապեր, էս մանրից գնում ենք իմ 14%-ի՞ն:

----------


## dvgray

> Հուշում. Կոնկրետ երեկվա երթը քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության համար էր արված, ինչպես տեսնում ենք այստեղ իշխանափոխության միտք չկա:
> Այստեղ նշվումա, որ երեկվա երթը այն չէր, իմ մոտ հարց ա առաջանում, ի՞նչ պետք ա անեին այդ երիտասարդները, որ նորմալ համարվեր, մեր "ոչ սահմանադրական"-ի կողմնակիցներին, քար վերցնեին գլխներին տային?


կոնկրետ երեկվա մասին բան ասող չի եղել: ավելի ճիշտ ես խոսում  էի երևույթի մասին: էտ քարով խփել պետք էր որանից մի 15 տարի առաջ: հիմա շատ ավելի կատարելագերծված զերքեր ա պետք օգտագերծել՝ տանկերի ու սնայպեռների դեմ: 
իսկ մլիցեքին բլդուխ անելն էլ կարծում եմ կհրիեքի: եթե առյուծապահերի հետ հաշիվը մաքրվի: իսկ "առյուծ" տղեքի հետ հաշիվը փողոցում չպետք ա մաքրել, էն պարզ պատճաով, որ նրանք փողոցում չեն հայտվում: երբ որ նրանց "փափախավոր-բերետավորներին" թողնես անառյուծ, նրանք իրանց բերետները արագ կծելով կուտեն  :Wink:

----------

Askalaf (28.02.2010), Բիձա (20.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես ասում ու տևեց 1789-1799 բաստիլի գրավումից ևս 10 տարի… Հեղափոխությունը կամ իշխանափոխությունը իրադարձություն չի այլ պրոցես ա… առաջնորդն ու ժողովուրդը դրանք փոխկապակցված են բայց իմ կարծիքով ժողովուրդն առաջնայինն է… նա է առաջնորդի ի հայտ գալու պայմանները ստեղծում…


Մեֆ ջան, էս արդեն հավի ու ձվի պատմությունն ա դառնում: Ժողովուրդն է ծնում առաջնորդի պահանջ, թե առաջնորդն է իր հետևից տանում ժողովրդին: Ամեն դեպքում, գոնե Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխության սկիզբը չի դրվել «եկեք թագավորի դեմ պայքարենք արիստոկրատներին կրթելով» տարեբրակով, իմա «եկեք Սերժին տապալենք սահմանադրությամ»: Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը սկսվել ա ... անունը մոռացել եմ.. սպասի մի հատ ինտերնեգում վռազ նայեմ .. դե... դե ... Դեմուլենի .. գտա  :Hands Up:  Կամիլ Դեմուլենի «ի զեն» կոչով .. Դեմուլենն էլ երկրապահ չէր .. իրավաբան էր .. աբլակատ էր .. 

Նույնն էլ հայկական իրականության մեջ .. երկու տարի առաջ շարժումը սկսվեց մի պարզ պատճառով .. մարդիկ Լևոնի մեջ առաջնորդ տեսան ... ու գնացին հետևցի... հիմա էլ չեն տեսնում ... երկու տարի առաջ էս ժողովուդրը հո իրա հոգւ ճիչով դուրս չէ՞ր եկել փողոց .. դուրս էր եկել որ գոռար Լևոն նախագահ չէ՞ .. ես էլ եմ դրա համար դուրս եկել, չէ՞:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հուշում. Կոնկրետ երեկվա երթը քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության համար էր արված, ինչպես տեսնում ենք այստեղ իշխանափոխության միտք չկա:
> Այստեղ նշվումա, որ երեկվա երթը այն չէր, իմ մոտ հարց ա առաջանում, ի՞նչ պետք ա անեին այդ երիտասարդները, որ նորմալ համարվեր, մեր "ոչ սահմանադրական"-ի կողմնակիցներին, քար վերցնեին գլխներին տային?


Ախ երեկվա երթը… Երեկվա երթը ոչ մի կոնկրետ նպատակ չհետապնդող երթ էր, այսինքն զուտ ցուցադրական բողոքի իմիտացիա էր։ Պարզ է, որ պլակատներով ու գոչյուններով փողոցով երթ անելով ոչ մեկին չես ստիպի ազատել քաղբանտարկյալներին։ Իսկ տղաները տրամադրված էին կոնֆլիկտի, ու կոնֆլիկտն էլ եղավ, ճիշտ է ոստիկանություն էլ իր հերթին ադեկվատ չէր իրավիճակին։ Քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության համար կարելի է համարել ժամանակավրեպ միջոցառում։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը այդ ամենին չի մասնակցում, որովհետև ժողովուրդը իր կոնկրետ շահերը գիտի ու ինչ որ մեկի քմահաճույքներով հավաքներ անելուց արդեն հոգնել է։

----------


## Norton

> կոնկրետ երեկվա մասին բան ասող չի եղել: ավելի ճիշտ ես խոսում  էի երևույթի մասին: էտ քարով խփել պետք էր որանից մի 15 տարի առաջ: հիմա շատ ավելի կատարելագերծված զերքեր ա պետք օգտագերծել՝ տանկերի ու սնայպեռների դեմ: 
> իսկ մլիցեքին բլդուխ անելն էլ կարծում եմ կհրիեքի: եթե առյուծապահերի հետ հաշիվը մաքրվի: իսկ "առյուծ" տղեքի հետ հաշիվը փողոցում չպետք ա մաքրել, էն պարզ պատճաով, որ նրանք փողոցում չեն հայտվում: երբ որ նրանց "փափախավոր-բերետավորներին" թողնես անառյուծ, նրանք իրանց բերետները արագ կծելով կուտեն


Իհարկե միտքը հետաքրքիր է, բայց շեֆին փոխելու համար պետքա բերետավորների վրով թռնես չէ՞
Վերևում նշել էիր, որ սահմանադրական ֆլան-ֆստան առաջ չես գնա, լավ, բա ո՞նց ակտիվ մասա չկա, ատոմային զենքն էլ մի 25 տարի հետո նոր կստեղծվի: Գնան առճակատման, ձեռբակալվեն մի քանի տարի բանտում փտեն ու?
Դիվ ջան, հեռվից միայն լուրեր կարդալով կարող է խաբուսիկ տպավորություն ստեղծվել, որ այդքան ռեսուրսով մի բան հնարավոր է փոխել:

----------


## dvgray

> Իհարկե միտքը հետաքրքիր է, բայց շեֆին փոխելու համար պետքա բերետավորների վրով թռնես չէ՞
> Վերևում նշել էիր, որ սահմանադրական ֆլան-ֆստան առաջ չես գնա, լավ, բա ո՞նց ակտիվ մասա չկա, ատոմային զենքն էլ մի 25 տարի հետո նոր կստեղծվի: Գնան առճակատման, ձեռբակալվեն մի քանի տարի բանտում փտեն ու?
> Դիվ ջան, հեռվից միայն լուրեր կարդալով կարող է խաբուսիկ տպավորություն ստեղծվել, որ այդքան ռեսուրսով մի բան հնարավոր է փոխել:


պարզ եմ ասում  :Smile: : *Այժմ արդեն* խոսքը գնում է միայն տեռորի մասին: մնացած բոլոր ձևերը արդեն ժամանակավրեպ են: անգամ ուսանողական բեսպարյադկները  :Smile: :
իսկ տեռորը՝ դա կազմակերպված, պրոֆեսիոնալ մարդկանց բան է. ոչ թե երեխաների:

----------


## Norton

> Ախ երեկվա երթը… Երեկվա երթը ոչ մի կոնկրետ նպատակ չհետապնդող երթ էր, այսինքն զուտ ցուցադրական բողոքի իմիտացիա էր։ Պարզ է, որ պլակատներով ու գոչյուններով փողոցով երթ անելով ոչ մեկին չես ստիպի ազատել քաղբանտարկյալներին։ Իսկ տղաները տրամադրված էին կոնֆլիկտի, ու կոնֆլիկտն էլ եղավ, ճիշտ է ոստիկանություն էլ իր հերթին ադեկվատ չէր իրավիճակին։ Քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության համար կարելի է համարել ժամանակավրեպ միջոցառում։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը այդ ամենին չի մասնակցում, որովհետև ժողովուրդը իր կոնկրետ շահերը գիտի ու ինչ որ մեկի քմահաճույքներով հավաքներ անելուց արդեն հոգնել է։


Բաա դուք չլինի 2008-ի փետրվարն եք քննարկում դեռ...
Ներկայով ենք խոսում չէ՞ կարծեմ: Վիշապ ջան, ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես, մեկ բողոքում ես, որ ակտիվություն չկա, մեկ էլ ասում ես լավ ա տունը նստեյին, հավայի ինչ էին հելել փողոցները: Քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ, այնտեղի երիտասարդները ամենևին կոնֆլիկտի մեծ ցանկությամբ չեն գնում, իրենց հասցրել էին, նրանցից շատերը օրինակ Վահագն Գևորգյանը մի քանի անգամ ձերբակալվել, անօրինական պահվել, դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկվել ու էդքանից հետո պարզ է ամեն մի պրովոկացիա պետք ա ենթադրի հակապատասխան:
Արդեն վերևում նշել էի, ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում է, որոշակի քաղաքական կարևոր իրադարձությունների ժամանակ, այնքան, որ նորմալա, որ ասենք տասնյակ հազարներով չեն հավաքվում, բայց նորմալ չի, երբ մարդիկ հաստավզերի հախից գալու հզոր ճառեր են կարդում, բայց իրենք էդ կայծը չեն տալիս իրենց մասնակցությամբ, այստեղ ենթատեքստ փնտրել պետք չի:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ժողովուրդը այդ ամենին չի մասնակցում, որովհետև ժողովուրդը իր կոնկրետ շահերը գիտի ու ինչ որ մեկի քմահաճույքներով հավաքներ անելուց արդեն հոգնել է։


ժողովուրդը լռրիվ մոռացել է, կամ էլ ստիպում ա իրեն մոռանալ Նիկոլին էլ, մնացածներին էլ, մարտի մեկն էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ: 
հիմա ինքը լրիվ ուրիշ "զվարճանքի" մեջ ա -եվրո՝ "տեսիլ" - ասել է իմիտացիա,  
ռուսական տեխնոլոգները  լավ գիտեն իրենց գործը,

----------


## Norton

> պարզ եմ ասում : *Այժմ արդեն* խոսքը գնում է միայն տեռորի մասին: մնացած բոլոր ձևերը արդեն ժամանակավրեպ են: անգամ ուսանողական բեսպարյադկները :
> իսկ տեռորը՝ դա կազմակերպված, պրոֆեսիոնալ մարդկանց բան է. ոչ թե երեխաների:


Հաա, սենց միտք վերջերս ես էլ եմ արտահայտել, բայց շատ բորբոքված էի դրա համար: Այս դեպքում, իրոք տեռռորը կանխարգելիչ էֆֆեկտ կարողա հանդիսանալ, բայց դրա համար *ռեսուրս չկա:*
Համ էլ, տեռռորով իշխանության եկածը, պարզ չի հետո նույն ինչ մեթոդոց կկառավարի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բաա դուք չլինի 2008-ի փետրվարն եք քննարկում դեռ...
> Ներկայով ենք խոսում չէ՞ կարծեմ: Վիշապ ջան, ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես, մեկ բողոքում ես, որ ակտիվություն չկա, մեկ էլ ասում ես լավ ա տունը նստեյին, հավայի ինչ էին հելել փողոցները: Քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ, այնտեղի երիտասարդները ամենևին կոնֆլիկտի մեծ ցանկությամբ չեն գնում, *իրենց հասցրել էին*, նրանցից շատերը օրինակ Վահագն Գևորգյանը մի քանի անգամ ձերբակալվել, անօրինական պահվել, դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկվել ու էդքանից հետո պարզ է ամեն մի պրովոկացիա պետք ա ենթադրի հակապատասխան:
> Արդեն վերևում նշել էի, ժողովուրդը ակտիվանում է, որոշակի քաղաքական կարևոր իրադարձությունների ժամանակ, այնքան, որ նորմալա, որ ասենք տասնյակ հազարներով չեն հավաքվում, բայց նորմալ չի, երբ մարդիկ հաստավզերի հախից գալու հզոր ճառեր են կարդում, բայց իրենք էդ կայծը չեն տալիս իրենց մասնակցությամբ, այստեղ ենթատեքստ փնտրել պետք չի:


Ես էլ նույնն եմ ասում. ասում եմ տրամադրված էին կոնֆլիկտի։ Ես ի տարբերություն ոմանց ժողովդրի ակտիվության պակասից այլևս չեմ բողոքում, բողոքում եմ իրենց քաղաքական ուժ համարողների ապաքաղաքական գործունեությունից։

----------

Mephistopheles (26.02.2010), Բիձա (20.02.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Ես էլ նույնն եմ ասում. ասում եմ տրամադրված էին կոնֆլիկտի։ Ես ի տարբերություն ոմանց ժողովդրի ակտիվության պակասից այլևս չեմ բողոքում, բողոքում եմ իրենց քաղաքական ուժ համարողների ապաքաղաքական գործունեությունից։


Իսկ, ո՞րն է քաղաքական գործունեությունը:
Պարզ է պատասխանելու էս հայատարություն են տարածում ու վերջ, է՞լ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչ վերաբերում է տեռոռին, ապա չեմ կարծում թե էս մոլորակի վրա որևէ տեռոռ հանուն ժողովդրի շահերի է տեղի ունենում, տեռոռի մեջքին միշտ ոմանց շահերն են։ Իրավունքների պաշտպանության սահմանադրական իրավունքը իրացնելը լրիվ այլ բան է, զինված դիմադրություն էլ կարող է լինել, բայց պաշտպանությունն ու դիմադրությունը, թեկուզ ակտիվ պաշտպանությունը ու հակահարձակման անցնելը եկեք տեռոռի հետ չխառնենք։

----------

Բիձա (20.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեկ հարց ունեմ "սահմանադրական ճանապարհի" սիրահարներին, ինչպես կարող է ժողովրդի կատարած հեղափոխությունը հակասահմանադրական լինել?

----------

Բիձա (20.02.2010), Վիշապ (20.02.2010), Տրիբուն (21.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ, ո՞րն է քաղաքական գործունեությունը:
> Պարզ է պատասխանելու էս հայատարություն են տարածում ու վերջ, է՞լ:


Էդքան պարզ է՞ թե ինչ եմ պատասխանելու։ Ոչ, կակ ռազ նաաբառօտ՝ հայտարարություններ շաբաթը մեկ ՀԱԿ–ը անում է (տարածելը սուտ կլինի), մեջն ինչ կա։ Քաղաքական գործունեությունը քաղաքացիների շահերի պաշտպանությանը ուղղված հետևողական քայլերն են, որոնց մեջ մտնում է քաղաքացիներին օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիայի տրամադրումից սկսած մինչև հստակ խնդիրների ձևակերպումն ու կոնկրետ ակտիվ քայլերը ձեռնարկելը, որոնց մեջ քաղաքացին իր շահերը տեսնում է ու նաև տեսնում է իր պայքարելու միջոցներն ու եղանակները։ Իսկ հիմա երկու երեք լրագրող կարող են ամբողջությամբ փոխարինել ՀԱԿ–ին։ Իսկ անչափահաս երիտասարների ուղեղները պարզապես լվացել են, որոնք միշտ պատրաստ պիոներների պես ամեն մի չարաբաստիկ դեպքերի տարելիցին պարզապես ցուցապաստառներով երթ են անելու ու տրամադրված աննպատակ կաշ են անելու ոստիկանների հետ։

----------


## Norton

> Էդքան պարզ է՞ թե ինչ եմ պատասխանելու։ Ոչ, կակ ռազ նաաբառօտ՝ հայտարարություններ շաբաթը մեկ ՀԱԿ–ը անում է (տարածելը սուտ կլինի), մեջն ինչ կա։ Քաղաքական գործունեությունը քաղաքացիների շահերի պաշտպանությանը ուղղված հետևողական քայլերն են, որոնց մեջ մտնում է քաղաքացիներին օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիայի տրամադրումից սկսած մինչև հստակ խնդիրների ձևակերպումն ու կոնկրետ ակտիվ քայլերը ձեռնարկելը, որոնց մեջ քաղաքացին իր շահերը տեսնում է ու նաև տեսնում է իր պայքարելու միջոցներն ու եղանակները։ Իսկ հիմա երկու երեք լրագրող կարող են ամբողջությամբ փոխարինել ՀԱԿ–ին։ Իսկ անչափահաս երիտասարների ուղեղները պարզապես լվացել են, որոնք միշտ պատրաստ պիոներների պես ամեն մի չարաբաստիկ դեպքերի տարելիցին պարզապես ցուցապաստառներով երթ են անելու ու տրամադրված աննպատակ կաշ են անելու ոստիկանների հետ։


Խնդիրերը ձևակերպվածա, բարձրաձայնվումա, ակտիվ գործունեության ռեսուրս չկա, է՞լ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խնդիրերը ձևակերպվածա, բարձրաձայնվումա, ակտիվ գործունեության ռեսուրս չկա, է՞լ:


Ու՞ր են իմ խնդիրները, ես չեմ տեսնում։ Էն անհարկիզիջումներ, խայտառակտնտեսություն ֆլան ֆստանը՞, լուծումները՞, հելանք սաղ ժողովդրով փողոց, Լևոնին դրինք նախագահ, հետո՞…

----------


## Kuk

> 2013 -ին նոր ընդիմություն կունենանք: Հայաստանում ընտրությունից ընտրություն ա ընդիմություն ձևավորվում ու միտինգներ, նստացույցներ բաներ են կազմակերպվում: Ընտրություններն ու ընդիմությունը ծիսակարգ են: Հին ժամանակներում ո՞նց ա եղել: Թագավորին թագադրումից առաջ յուղով օծել են, հետո գոռացել են կեցցե թագավորը: Հիմա մի քիչ փոխվել ա կարգը, հիմա յաշիկի մեջ թուղթ են գցում նշանակումից առաջ(դէ ասֆալտապատում, խոստումներ ու 5000 դրամի բաժանումը ծեսի անբաժան մասն ա), հետո էլ ժողովուրդը ծեսի կանոնների համաձայն քֆրտում ա, գոռում ա հեռացիր ու ծեսն ավարտվում ա երդման արարողությունով: ու 5 տարի դադար:


Վազգ ջան, ընտրություններից անցել ա երկու տարի, բայց երեկ ընդդիմության բողոքի ակցիա ա եղել, մի շաբաթից էլ հանրահավաք ա լինելու: Ի՞նչ 5 տարին մեկի մասին ա խոսքը: Ասածդ ժամանակավրեպ ա, ախպերս, դա պետքա մի 5 տարի առաջ ասեիր, որ իրական լիներ :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վազգ ջան, ընտրություններից անցել ա երկու տարի, բայց երեկ ընդդիմության բողոքի ակցիա ա եղել, մի շաբաթից էլ հանրահավաք ա լինելու: Ի՞նչ 5 տարին մեկի մասին ա խոսքը: Ասածդ ժամանակավրեպ ա, ախպերս, դա պետքա մի 5 տարի առաջ ասեիր, որ իրական լիներ


Ամիսուկես առաջ էլ է կարծեմ հանրահավաք եղել։ Լևոնը կոչ է արել չընկճվել։ Գրազ կգամ էս անգամ էլ լեկցիայի մեծ մասը նվիրվելու է անցած գնացած դեպքերի վերլուծությանը, շեշտերը դրվելու են իրենց կանխատեսումների իրականություն դառնալու փաստերի վրա, վերջում էլ առաջարկություն են անելու պարզ է չէ՞ ում, ով իրենց փաթաթած ունի։ Ժողովուրդի միակ դերը լինելու է քանակ ցույց տալը, այսինքն ժողովուրդը էս ամենին չի մասնակցելու, բայց պտի ակտիվ լինի։ Մի խոսքով ես ակտիվության կոչերը հասկանում եմ սենց, երբ պետք է, ապա հնարավորինս շատ մարդ գա հանրահավաքի։ Էդքանը լրիվ ծով ա։

----------


## Norton

> Ու՞ր են իմ խնդիրները, ես չեմ տեսնում։ Էն անհարկիզիջումներ, խայտառակտնտեսություն ֆլան ֆստանը՞, լուծումները՞, հելանք սաղ ժողովդրով փողոց, Լևոնին դրինք նախագահ, հետո՞…


Վիշ ես Լևոնի անուն չտվեցի, ես գրել եմ, որ խնդիրները ձևակերպվել են, ինչ հնարավոր է անում են, դու դրա հակառակն ես գրել, իսկ հիմա թեմա շեղում ես, անորոշ պատասխանով:

----------


## Kuk

> Ամիսուկես առաջ էլ է կարծեմ հանրահավաք եղել։ Լևոնը կոչ է արել չընկճվել։ Գրազ կգամ էս անգամ էլ լեկցիայի մեծ մասը նվիրվելու է անցած գնացած դեպքերի վերլուծությանը, շեշտերը դրվելու են իրենց կանխատեսումների իրականություն դառնալու փաստերի վրա, վերջում էլ առաջարկություն են անելու պարզ է չէ՞ ում, ով իրենց փաթաթած ունի։ *Ժողովուրդի միակ դերը լինելու է քանակ ցույց տալը, այսինքն ժողովուրդը էս ամենին չի մասնակցելու*, բայց պտի ակտիվ լինի։ Մի խոսքով ես ակտիվության կոչերը հասկանում եմ սենց, երբ պետք է, ապա հնարավորինս շատ մարդ գա հանրահավաքի։ Էդքանը լրիվ ծով ա։


Վիշապ ջան, իսկ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ժողովրդի՝ էդ ամենին մասնակցելը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, իսկ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ժողովրդի՝ էդ ամենին մասնակցելը:


Շատ պարզ՝ եթե մեկին ժողովուրդը վստահում է, ապա նաև կարող է կատարել այդ մեկի պահանջը։ Սկսած լրիվ օրենքով շարժվելով, ու ապօրինությունների դեմ կոնկրետ դիմադրություն ցույց տալով մինչև Նախագահի հրաժարականի պահանջը կոնկրետ խնդիր չլուծելու կամ կոնկրետ դավաճանական քայլ կատարելու համար։ Բայց քանի որ վաղուց արդեն ժողովդրի քանակը սրանց չի բավարարում, իսկ իրենք վստահ չեն, որ ժողովուրդը իրենց կենթարկվի, ապա մնում է միայն յուղ վառել։ Վստահություն վայելող քաղաքական ուժ չի սա այլևս, դրա համար էլ ոչինչ չի ստացվելու, ուզում է ամեն օր հանրահավաք հայտարարեն։ Քաղաքական ուժը եթե իր սեփական վարկանիշը չի կարողանում գնահատել, բայց միշտ հայտարարում է, որ ինքը ամենաամենավստահելի ու միակ ուժն է, ապա այնտեղ միայն քամիներ են։

----------


## Բիձա

> Իհարկե միտքը հետաքրքիր է, բայց շեֆին փոխելու համար պետքա *բերետավորների վրով թռնես չէ՞*
> Վերևում նշել էիր, որ սահմանադրական ֆլան-ֆստան առաջ չես գնա, լավ, բա ո՞նց ակտիվ մասա չկա, ատոմային զենքն էլ մի 25 տարի հետո նոր կստեղծվի: Գնան առճակատման, ձեռբակալվեն մի քանի տարի բանտում փտեն ու?
> Դիվ ջան, հեռվից միայն լուրեր կարդալով կարող է խաբուսիկ տպավորություն ստեղծվել, որ այդքան ռեսուրսով մի բան հնարավոր է փոխել:


Norton ջան, մի քանի անգամ էս հարցը մանրացրած կլինենք: Ոնց տեսնում եմ մեկս մյուսին չենք լսում: 
Հարցը ոչ թե կոնկրետ իշխանության վերին օղակին տեռորով վերացնելուն, այլ նրա հենարանին- ԲՏ-ուն, կամակատար ոստիկանին, կարմիր բերետին  ու նմաններին վախացնելով, որոշներին նաև գլուխ ջարդելով , յան բրթելու ու  քաղաքական պրոցեսից դուրս հանելուն է վերաբերում:   :Ok:  
1995 -ից սկսած ընդիմության փորձը ցույց է  տվել, որ հայկական բոլոր իշխանություններն էլ  գործում են բացառապես ուժի, տեռորի, վախացնելու, կզացնելու քստմնելի մեթոդներով ու մարդիկ չեն կարող սին հույսերով անվերջ ծեծվել ու սպանվել: 
Իսկ ԲՏ-ուց վրեժ հանելու ռեսուրսը ամեն քայլափոխի է  լիքը:  Բանտերը լիքն են անմեղ մարդկանցով: Դրանցից որ մեկի բարեկամը չի ուզենա առանց շուխուռի մեկից վրեջ հանի՞: Իշխանության երեսից քցված, կզացած, դժբախտացած հարյուր հազարավորներ կան: Դրանցից որը չի ուզենա իրեն էդ վիճակին հասցնողին լացացնի՞: 
Տո որ մեկն ասեմ՞:  Քո կարծիքով բոլորն են անթասիբ՞: - Ոչ-պատճառն այն է, որ  վրեժը որպես մուռ հանելու, թասիբ պաշտպանելու միջոց հայտարարաված է թե օրենքներից, թե հայկական հասարակական կոդեքսից դուրս:   :Ok:  Ու հայտարարողն էլ հենց  ԼՏՊ-ն է իր սահմանադրականի լոլոյով: ok: 
Ինչ է,  մենակ էս ու մի քանիսս ենք ենք դա հասկանում՞: Ոչ իշխանության բեսպրեդելն ու ԲՏ-ությունը բոլորին է տեսանելի ու հասկանալի:  
Անպայման չի, որ վրեժը քաղաքական հող ունենա:  :Ok:  
Վրեժը պետք է գովելի լինի ամեն դեպքի համար էլ: Տեղին համարվի  կրիմինալի, ցանկացած ԲՏ-ու ու լրբի դեմ:  
Բայց հարցը նրանում է, որ վրեժը հավասարումից հանելով ՀԱԿ-ը այդ մարդկանց ասում է, որ "ես ոչ միայն գործ չունեմ քո խնդիրների հետ, այլև դա սխալ եմ համարում ու քեզ ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ պաշտպանի": Սա միայն ՀԱԿ-ը չի ասում, մեր դարավոր մենթալիտետն էլ դրա վրա է նստած: Ես կարծում էի, որ գոնե այսքան դժբախտությունից հետո մեծ ստրատեգը այս տաբուն կհանի ու պայմանները կհավասարվեն  Հայաստանում: Որ դրանով գոնե մի փոքր վախ կմտնի իրականում մկան հերոսություն ունեցող ԲՏ-ու ուղեղը, որը դա անում է կռիշի հրամանով ու պաշտպանությամբ:  
Փաստորեն հենց այս տաբուն է պատճառը, որ իշխանություն- ընդիմություն հարաբերակցությունը չի աշխատում, որովհետև մի բազազ, մի քանի ԲՏ-ով ու բերետով 100000 -ի է լացացնում ու բալանսը չի էլ փոխվի, քանի էդ 100000-ը ստիպված են կապած ձեռ ու ոտով միտինգ անելու ու շարժվելու:
 Արեք քյասար շեշտենք- ոչ մի տեռորի մասին խոսք չկա: Դա հիմա անհնար է այժմյան պայմաններում, բայց իշխանության հենարան իքի-բիրին գիշերով ու կիրպիչով պատվելը ամենակարևոր խնդիրն է հիմա: ՀԱԿ-ն իր ԼՏՊ-ով պարտավոր է այս պարզությունը պաշտոնապես հայտարարել ու յան քաշվել:
 Ինչ մնում է երթի ջահելներին, ապա ես հիացած եմ նրանց արածով: Նրանց դիմադրությունն ու համառությունը որևէ կապ չունի ՀԱԿ-ի վերխուշկի մեթոդոլոգիայի հետ: Ու հեչ լավ չի, որ իրենք մինչև հիմա գործում են ՀԱԿ-ի շրջանակներում, այլ ոչ թե որպես գոնե մեթոդապես անկախ միավոր:  Թող անկախանան ու վրեժը մտցնեն որպես չհայտարարված կարգախոս - հազարներ կլծվեն ԲՏ-ությունը  վերացնելու գործին:  :Ok:

----------


## Բիձա

Լրացում: 
Տեռոր ասելով միշտ հասկացվում են առաջին կամ կարևոր դեմքերի տեռորը:  Մեր պես ստորացած ու կրիմինալի գերիշխանության պայմաններում կոնկրետ դեմք հեռացնելով հարց չի լուծվելու: Մի ճիճու գնաց, մյուսն է գալու: 
Դրա համար խնդիրը ընդիմության  սկզբունքներն ու մեթոդները  կոնկրետացնելն է:  Իշխանական դաշտը  քաղաքականապես  մղոններով առաջ է ընդիմադիր դաշտից: Ռազբորկեքն ու գզվռտոցը դրանք առողջ երևույթ են առողջ մարդկանց միջև: Ու իրենք իրար բզկտելով ու նույնիսկ  վերացնելով միշտ էլ  իշխանությունը պահելու են իրենց ձեռքում: Այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ և հիմա էլ շարունակվում է, օրինաչափ է:  :Ok: 
Ոչ օրինաչափը ընդիմության ոչ ադեկվատ լինելն է:  :Ok:

----------


## Norton

> Norton ջան, մի քանի անգամ էս հարցը մանրացրած կլինենք: Ոնց տեսնում եմ մեկս մյուսին չենք լսում: 
> Հարցը ոչ թե կոնկրետ իշխանության վերին օղակին տեռորով վերացնելուն, այլ նրա հենարանին- ԲՏ-ուն, կամակատար ոստիկանին, կարմիր բերետին ու նմաններին վախացնելով, որոշներին նաև գլուխ ջարդելով , յան բրթելու ու քաղաքական պրոցեսից դուրս հանելուն է վերաբերում:


OK
ինչպե՞ս:
Հա, ի դեպ տեռռոր ասելով հասկանում եմ, որ ոստիկանը ռիսկ չանի քաղաքացուն դիպչել, օկ ձև կա, ռեսուրս ոչ, թեման փակվեց: Կարող եք շարունակել լոլոները :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> OK
> ինչպե՞ս:
> Հա, ի դեպ տեռռոր ասելով հասկանում եմ, *որ ոստիկանը ռիսկ չանի քաղաքացուն դիպչել*, օկ ձև կա, ռեսուրս ոչ, թեման փակվեց: Կարող եք շարունակել լոլոները


 Որ ասում եմ իրար չենք լսում:  :Sad: 
1-Նախ էդ քո հասկացածը տեռորը չի, դա վախեցած իշխանության օրինականության դաշտում գործող նորմալ  ոստիկանն է: 
2 : Մի կես էջ էի գրել էի, բացատրել, որ որպես առաջին քայլ  ՀԱԿ-ն ու իրա լիդերը պետք ա հայտարարեն, որ էս բեսպրեդելի պայմաններում ամենքն ազատ են իրենց ձեռներով իրենց ամեն տեսակի մուռերը ԲՏ-եքից, ոստիկանից  ու նմաններից հանելու: 
3- Այդ հայտարարությունից հետո թասիբ ունեցողները իրենց իմացածը կանեն: Չեն անի,  մենք էլ կշարունակենք մեր տեսական խոսակցությունները: 
4-Իսկ եթե դա էլ չաշխատեց, Էն թելով արջ բռնելու ձևը գիտես՞, էդ ձևը կկիրառենք:  :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ասում եմ իրար չենք լսում: 
> 1-Նախ էդ քո հասկացածը տեռորը չի, դա վախեցած իշխանության օրինականության դաշտում գործող նորմալ  ոստիկանն է: 
> 2 : Մի կես էջ էի գրել էի, բացատրել, որ որպես առաջին քայլ  ՀԱԿ-ն ու իրա լիդերը պետք ա հայտարարեն, որ էս բեսպրեդելի պայմաններում ամենքն ազատ են իրենց ձեռներով իրենց ամեն տեսակի մուռերը ԲՏ-եքից, ոստիկանից  ու նմաններից հանելու: 
> 3- Այդ հայտարարությունից հետո թասիբ ունեցողները իրենց իմացածը կանեն: Չեն անի,  մենք էլ կշարունակենք մեր տեսական խոսակցությունները: 
> 4-Իսկ եթե դա էլ չաշխատեց, Էն թելով արջ բռնելու ձևը գիտես՞, էդ ձևը կկիրառենք:


Բիձ ջան, եթե էդպես անելու դեպքում  ընդդիմությունը մեծ արագությամբ բառիս բուն իմաստով վերանա, որտև բոլոր «ռիսկ անողներին» կչեզոքացնեն ամենատարբեր ձևերով, դրանից ի՞նչ կայֆ կստանաս: Եթե զուտ տեսական ենք խոսում, ես էլ էսպիսի տեսական հարց տամ:

Հաջորդ ամենակարևոր բանը, որ բաց ես թողնում:
Այսպես ասած «թասիբ ունեցողներին» այսօր էլ նման բան ասողներ կան, ՀԱԿ-ը կամ որևէ քաղաքական կառույց նման բան ասելու խնդիր չունեն: Բա ո՞նց ա չեն անում:
Նորթոնի ասած լոլոներով չպատասխանես: Ուղղակի մտածի, մեկ էլ տեսար պատասխանը գլխի ընկար (միլիոն անգամ ասվել է նաև այս թեմայում):


հ.գ. Թեմայի վերջին էջերի լոլոյաշատ գրառումները կարդալու վրա ժամանակ չեմ ծախսել, բայց թերթելիս նկատել եմ, որ ոմանք շոշափել են անունս: Ուրեմն ասեմ, ի սրտե ծիծաղում եմ ձեր պարզունակության վրա:

----------


## Norton

> Որ ասում եմ իրար չենք լսում: 
> 1-Նախ էդ քո հասկացածը տեռորը չի, դա վախեցած իշխանության օրինականության դաշտում գործող նորմալ  ոստիկանն է: 
> 2 : Մի կես էջ էի գրել էի, բացատրել, որ որպես առաջին քայլ  ՀԱԿ-ն ու իրա լիդերը պետք ա հայտարարեն, որ էս բեսպրեդելի պայմաններում ամենքն ազատ են իրենց ձեռներով իրենց ամեն տեսակի մուռերը ԲՏ-եքից, ոստիկանից  ու նմաններից հանելու: 
> 3- Այդ հայտարարությունից հետո թասիբ ունեցողները իրենց իմացածը կանեն: Չեն անի,  մենք էլ կշարունակենք մեր տեսական խոսակցությունները: 
> 4-Իսկ եթե դա էլ չաշխատեց, Էն թելով արջ բռնելու ձևը գիտես՞, էդ ձևը կկիրառենք:


 Բիձ, եթե սկսես ավելի կարճ գրես, ավելի մանրամասն կկարդամ :Smile: 
Իսկ դու, կարդացել էիր, որ ոչ մեկ չի ուզում բանտ նստել մի քանի տարով ոչ մի բանի համար, չէ...
Բիձ չեմ հասկանում Լևոնից ինչ եք ուզում, լիքը իր չկողմնակից ընդդիմադիրներ կան, թող ռագատկով գնան նախագահական, կամ Բազազի վրա հարձակվեն, է՞լ:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, ընտրություններից անցել ա երկու տարի, բայց երեկ ընդդիմության բողոքի ակցիա ա եղել, մի շաբաթից էլ հանրահավաք ա լինելու: Ի՞նչ 5 տարին մեկի մասին ա խոսքը: Ասածդ ժամանակավրեպ ա, ախպերս, դա պետքա մի 5 տարի առաջ ասեիր, որ իրական լիներ


Առաջին ցույցերը անհամեմատելի են էսօրվա ցույցերի հետ: Կտեսնես հաջորդ ընտություններին էլի բազմահազարանոց ցույցեր են լինելու:

----------


## Kuk

Բիձ ջան, միշտ քո անցած ճանապարհն ես օրինակ բերում, ասում ես՝ մենք սխալվել ենք, չեմ ուզում, որ դուք էլ սխալվեք, բայց հիմա մեզ նույն սխալ ճանապարհն ես ցույց տալիս: 96-ին դուխով թասիբով մտաք մի քանի հոգու գլուխ ջարդեցիք, ինչ որ օգուտ եղա՞վ դրանից:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Առաջին ցույցերը անհամեմատելի են էսօրվա ցույցերի հետ: Կտեսնես հաջորդ ընտություններին էլի բազմահազարանոց ցույցեր են լինելու:


Վազգ ջան, բայց ստեղ համեմատելիության հարց չկար, ի՞նչ կապ ուներ համեմատելիությունը:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ ջան, բայց ստեղ համեմատելիության հարց չկար, ի՞նչ կապ ուներ համեմատելիությունը:


Ո՞նց չունի:
Ամսեկան 1000 դրամ աշխատավարձով մարդն էլ կասի աշխատանք ունեմ, ամսեկան 1 000 000 ստացողն է՞լ:
Հա, տեսականօրեն երկուսն էլ աշխատում ու փող են ստանում, բայց առաջինը կարա ասի, որ գործազուրկ ա, որովհետև իրա աշխատանքը էնքանով ա աշխատանք, ինչքանով որ 1000 դրամ ունեցողը փողատեր ա:
Ժողովրդի ընդվզումը ու բողոքը պետք ա իշխանությունների ոտերը դողացնի: Պետք ա էնպիսին լինի, ոնց որ ընտրությունից ընտրություն ա լինում: Իսկ փոքր խմբերով երթերն ու բողոքի ակցիաները միշտ էլ եղել են: Էն օրը կառավարության դեմը ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողներն էին ցույց անում: Ո՞վ ա խաբար, որ տենց բան ա եղել: Մեկ ես, որ տեսել եմ, մեկ իմ նման մի քանի 100 հոգի:
Նույնն էլ ՀԱԿ երիտասարդների երթը: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բանից խաբար չի: Ես ակումբից եմ իմացել:

----------


## Chuk

> Նույնն էլ ՀԱԿ երիտասարդների երթը: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բանից խաբար չի: Ես ակումբից եմ իմացել:


Էն որ մեծ մասաները տեղյակ չեն լինում, փաստ է:
Բայց ՀԱԿ երիտասարդների մասին տասնյակ հազարավորներն են իմացել.
- Երթը անցել է քաղաքի ակտիվ մի շարք փողոցներով, իմացել են բնակիչների, ամենատարբեր հիմնարկությունների աշխատողները, ճանապարհներով անցնող մարդիկ, մեքենաների վարորդները,
- Ինտերնետից լրատավական կայքերից օգտվողները (ըստ որոշ վիճակագրական տվյալների խոսքը հազարավոր, ավելի կոնկրետ տաս հազարը գերազանցող թվի մասին է)
- Տպագիր մամուլից օգտվողները (հաշվի առնելով թերթերի տպաքանակները ու գնորդների՝ ինֆորմացիային ոչ միայնակ տիրապետելն ըստ որոշ հաշվարկների տասնյակ հազարավոր, ավելի կոնկրետ ավելի քան քառասուն հազար մարդ),
- Ազատություն ռադիոկայան լսողները (թվաքանակը չգիտեմ):

Որպես կանոն տեղեկացված են բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են տեղեկացված լինել:
Այս թիվը քիչ է, խոստովանում եմ լրիվ անկեղծ, բայց դե քո նշածի նման աբսուրդային փոքր թիվ չէ:

Ի դեպ Ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողների բողոքի մասին իմացողներն էլ են այդքան շատ, այդ դու ես, որ պատահական ես իմացել (որտև չես հետաքրքրվում):
Նաև Գյումրիում տաքսիստների երկու օր առաջվա միտինգի մասին:
Նաև ամեն ուրբաթ զոհված զինվորների ծնողների ակցիաների մասին:
Նաև ամենշաբաթյա դատախազության դիմացի ակցիաների մասին և այլն:

Բայց էստեղ իմացողների թվաքանակն էլ էական չի:
Արի գուշակենք, թե ինչու՞ երեկ ոստիկանների ու երիտասարդների (որոնց մեջ էի, ի դեպ, նաև ես) բախում եղավ:
Եթե այդքան անիմաստ բան էր, ինչու՞:

Ի դեպ սա էլ հուշեմ. երբևէ այսքան հարատև ու  հաստատուն ակցիաների շարք չի եղել:

----------

Kuk (21.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ո՞նց չունի:
> Ամսեկան 1000 դրամ աշխատավարձով մարդն էլ կասի աշխատանք ունեմ, ամսեկան 1 000 000 ստացողն է՞լ:
> Հա, տեսականօրեն երկուսն էլ աշխատում ու փող են ստանում, բայց առաջինը կարա ասի, որ գործազուրկ ա, որովհետև իրա աշխատանքը էնքանով ա աշխատանք, ինչքանով որ 1000 դրամ ունեցողը փողատեր ա:
> Ժողովրդի ընդվզումը ու բողոքը պետք ա իշխանությունների ոտերը դողացնի: Պետք ա էնպիսին լինի, ոնց որ ընտրությունից ընտրություն ա լինում: Իսկ փոքր խմբերով երթերն ու բողոքի ակցիաները միշտ էլ եղել են: Էն օրը կառավարության դեմը ոսկու շուկայի աշխատողներն էին ցույց անում: Ո՞վ ա խաբար, որ տենց բան ա եղել: Մեկ ես, որ տեսել եմ, մեկ իմ նման մի քանի 100 հոգի:
> Նույնն էլ ՀԱԿ երիտասարդների երթը: Ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բանից խաբար չի: Ես ակումբից եմ իմացել:


Վազգ, 1000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացողին ասել, որ նա աշխատավարձ չի ստանում, որտև 100 հազար ստացող էլ կա, մեղմ ասած, սխալ ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ, 1000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացողին ասել, որ նա աշխատավարձ չի ստանում, որտև 100 հազար ստացող էլ կա, մեղմ ասած, սխալ ա:


Հենց բանը նրանում ա, որ սխալ ա ասել, թե չի ստանում, որովհետև փաստ ստանում ա: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում: Եղանակ չի ստեղծում: Չեղածի հաշիվ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Հենց բանը նրանում ա, որ սխալ ա ասել, թե չի ստանում, որովհետև փաստ ստանում ա: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում: Եղանակ չի ստեղծում: Չեղածի հաշիվ ա:


Այ ապրես. հիմա հենց բանը նրանում ա, որ դու սխալ ես գրել՝ հինգ տարին մեկ ա լինում միտինգ, որտև փաստ ա, որ հիմա էլ ա լինում: Եղանակ փոխում ա, թե չի փոխում, էդ լինել-չլինելու փաստի հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Elmo

> Այ ապրես. հիմա հենց բանը նրանում ա, որ դու սխալ ես գրել՝ հինգ տարին մեկ ա լինում միտինգ, որտև փաստ ա, որ հիմա էլ ա լինում: Եղանակ փոխում ա, թե չի փոխում, էդ լինել-չլինելու փաստի հետ կապ չունի:


Կոնկրետացնեմ:  :Jpit: 
եղանակ փոխող միտինգներ լինում են ընտրությունից-ընտրություն:

----------

davidus (21.02.2010), ministr (21.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կոնկրետացնեմ: 
> եղանակ փոխող միտինգներ լինում են ընտրությունից-ընտրություն:


Փաստորեն 2008-ի նախագահականին հաջորդող միտինգներն ընդունու՞մ ես, որ եղանակ են փոխել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, եթե էդպես անելու դեպքում  *ընդդիմությունը մեծ արագությամբ բառիս բուն իմաստով վերանա*, որտև բոլոր «*ռիսկ անողներին*» *կչեզոքացնեն* ամենատարբեր ձևերով, դրանից ի՞նչ կայֆ կստանաս: Եթե զուտ տեսական ենք խոսում, ես էլ էսպիսի տեսական հարց տամ:
> 
> Հաջորդ ամենակարևոր բանը, որ բաց ես թողնում:
> Այսպես ասած «թասիբ ունեցողներին» այսօր էլ նման բան ասողներ կան, ՀԱԿ-ը կամ որևէ քաղաքական կառույց նման բան ասելու խնդիր չունեն: *Բա ո՞նց ա չեն անում:*
> Նորթոնի ասած լոլոներով չպատասխանես: Ուղղակի մտածի, մեկ էլ տեսար պատասխանը գլխի ընկար (միլիոն անգամ ասվել է նաև այս թեմայում):
> 
> 
> հ.գ. Թեմայի վերջին էջերի լոլոյաշատ գրառումները կարդալու վրա ժամանակ չեմ ծախսել, բայց թերթելիս նկատել եմ, որ ոմանք շոշափել են անունս: Ուրեմն ասեմ, ի սրտե ծիծաղում եմ ձեր պարզունակության վրա:


1- Ստացվում է, որ եղած ընդիմությունը  խելոք, կամ պարզ լեզվով ասած, անատամ լինելու հաշվին է կենդանի՞  :Shok:  
2-Պատճառը մի 10 անգամ տարբեր առիթներով գրվել է, "թերթիր"-կգտնես ու կարող ես ծիծաղդ շարունակել: 
3- Ձեր հնարած ու փայփայած պատասխանները միայն ձեր իսկ գծած խաչբառերի համար են:  Չարժի այդ մասնավոր դեպքի վրա  գլուխ կոտրել:

----------


## Chuk

> 1- Ստացվում է, որ եղած ընդիմությունը  խելոք, կամ պարզ լեզվով ասած, անատամ լինելու հաշվին է կենդանի՞  
> 2-Պատճառը մի 10 անգամ տարբեր առիթներով գրվել է, "թերթիր"-կգտնես ու կարող ես ծիծաղդ շարունակել: 
> 3- Ձեր հնարած ու փայփայած պատասխանները միայն ձեր իսկ գծած խաչբառերի համար են:  Չարժի այդ մասնավոր դեպքի վրա  գլուխ կոտրել:


 Բիձ ջան, արի կլնի հարցից մի խուսափի:
Ուրեման ասածդ կետերին չեմ անդրադառնում ու չեմ ուզում քեզ հիմա կպնել:
Ընդամենը ուշադրությունդ եմ հրավիրում գրառմանս հետևյալ հատվածներին.



> *եթե* էդպես անելու դեպքում ընդդիմությունը մեծ արագությամբ բառիս բուն իմաստով վերանա, որտև բոլոր «ռիսկ անողներին» կչեզոքացնեն ամենատարբեր ձևերով, դրանից ի՞նչ կայֆ կստանաս: Եթե զուտ տեսական ենք խոսում, *ես էլ էսպիսի տեսական հարց տամ*:


Էսպիսով, հարցս կրկնում եմ, *եթե* էդպես անի ու քո ուզած ձևով չգնա, այլ վերանա, կայֆ կստանա՞ս:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, եթե սկսես ավելի կարճ գրես, ավելի մանրամասն կկարդամ
> Իսկ դու, կարդացել էիր, որ ոչ մեկ չի ուզում բանտ նստել մի քանի տարով ոչ մի բանի համար, չէ...
> Բիձ չեմ հասկանում Լևոնից ինչ եք ուզում, լիքը իր չկողմնակից ընդդիմադիրներ կան, թող ռագատկով գնան նախագահական, կամ Բազազի վրա հարձակվեն, *է՞լ*:


"Էլ" ը որն է՞:  :Angry2:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, արի կլնի հարցից մի խուսափի:
> Ուրեման ասածդ կետերին չեմ անդրադառնում ու չեմ ուզում քեզ հիմա կպնել:
> Ընդամենը ուշադրությունդ եմ հրավիրում գրառմանս հետևյալ հատվածներին.
> 
> Էսպիսով, հարցս կրկնում եմ, *եթե* էդպես անի ու քո ուզած ձևով չգնա, այլ վերանա, կայֆ կստանա՞ս:


1- Վերանում է հենց ոչ մի բան չանելով:
2- Եթե իմ ուզածով չգնաց, քո պատկերացրածով էլ չի  գնալու: Ոչ մեկս էլ մարգարե չենք: Ամեն դեպքում, 100 տոկոսով կանխատեսելի ընդիմությունը մեր պայմաններում նորմալ չի:
3- Չուկ, ասում ես, թե ցույցի մասնակից ես եղել: Չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ես քո ներսում համատեղում ցույցին կռիվ տվող երիտասարդների հոյակապ կեցվածքը այստեղի քո դրսևորած "համ նալին համ  մեխին՞ :

----------


## Chuk

> 1- Վերանում է հենց ոչ մի բան չանելով:
> 2- Եթե իմ ուզածով չգնաց, քո պատկերացրածով էլ չի  գնալու: Ոչ մեկս էլ մարգարե չենք: Ամեն դեպքում, 100 տոկոսով կանխատեսելի ընդիմությունը մեր պայմաններում նորմալ չի:
> 3- Չուկ, ասում ես, թե ցույցի մասնակից ես եղել: Չեմ հասկանում, ոնց ես քո ներսում համատեղում ցույցին կռիվ տվող երիտասարդների հոյակապ կեցվածքը այստեղի քո դրսևորած "համ նալին համ  մեխին՞ :


Բիձ ջան, նորից չպատասխանեցիր *տարրական* հարցին:
Ասեմ ինչի:
Քո կեցվածքը (ինչպես նաև էս թեմայում շատերի), սովորական արկածախնդրի կեցվածք է:
Դուք պատասխանատվություն վերցնելու փոքր-ինչ համարձակություն չունեք, ձերը տեսական դատողություններ անելն ու դա պահանջելն է, առանց հետևանքների մասին մտածելու (*գոնե մտածելու*):
Ես կարող եմ շատ երկար բացատրել, թե ինչով է վտանգավոր էդ քո ասած սցենարով առաջնորդվելը, բայց չեմ անի, քանզի անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում եմ համարում՝ դու անգամ չես մտածի ասածներիս մասին, ուր մնաց թե հասկանաս:

Հիմա իմ կերպարի մասին:
Ես ի տարբերություն ձեզ հավայի խոսող չեմ (ներողություն հավայի բառի համար, բայց դա տեղին է):
Ես գործ անող եմ ու երբ կարողանում եմ, անում եմ:
Երեկվա ընդվզումը Հայաստանի քաղաքացու իր իրավունքների համար պայքարելու դասական օրինակ էր՝ սահմանադրորեն:

Ես բազում անգամ ասել եմ, որ սահմանադրական պայքարի մեջ է մտնում նաև ընդվզումը: Դու ու քո նմանները էդ ասածս ականջների տակով անցկացրել են, որտև ձեռ չի տալիս հասկանալ մեր դիրքորոշումը:

Այո՛: Ես եղել եմ ու կմնամ սահմանադրական պայքարի ջատագովն ու էդ գաղափարախոսության կրողը, որը, վստահ եմ, հաղթանակի բերող միակ տարբերակն է: Ընդվզումը, կրկնում եմ դժվար հասկացողների համար, սահմանադրական գործառույթ է: Երեկ եղել է դրա մի հրաշալի դեմոնստրացիաներից մեկը ու այո՛, ես եղել եմ էդ երիտասարդներից մեկը: Ոչ ամենաակտիվներից մեկը, բայց ոչ էլ պասիվը:

Իսկ դուք շարունակեք զառամախառն գրառումներ «նոր ընդդիմության» անտես տեսլականից:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, *նորից չպատասխանեցիր* *տարրական* հարցին:
> Ասեմ ինչի:
> Քո կեցվածքը (ինչպես նաև էս թեմայում շատերի), սովորական *արկածախնդրի* կեցվածք է:
> Դուք *պատասխանատվություն* վերցնելու փոքր-ինչ համարձակություն չունեք, ձերը տեսական դատողություններ անելն ու դա պահանջելն է, առանց հետևանքների մասին մտածելու (*գոնե մտածելու*):
> Ես *կարող եմ շատ երկար բացատրել*, թե ինչով է վտանգավոր էդ քո ասած սցենարով առաջնորդվելը, բայց չեմ անի, քանզի անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում եմ համարում՝ դու անգամ չես մտածի ասածներիս մասին, ուր մնաց թե *հասկանաս*:
> 
> Հիմա իմ կերպարի մասին:
> Ես ի տարբերություն ձեզ *հավայի խոսող չեմ* (ներողություն հավայի բառի համար, բայց դա տեղին է):
> *Ես գործ անող եմ* ու երբ կարողանում եմ, անում եմ:
> ...


1-   Անձնականի անցնելն ու կոպտելը առնվազն տգեղ է:  Կայքում  դու և էլի մի քանիսը  առիթ- անառիթ անցնում են անթույլատրելիին:  Իմ ու իմ նմանների  արած-չարածը դու չես կարող իմանալ ու որոշել: Ըստ որում քո արածն էլ դու չես կարող  գնահատել ու  համեմատել ուրիշների արածին: Երրորդ մարդիկ դա պետք է անեն: Այնպես որ գլուխ գովալով  սեփական տեսակետին կամ  անձին լրացուցիչ կշիռ տալը մյունհաուզենյանի ոլորտից  է: 
2 - Քաղաքականության մեջ  արկածախնդրությունը  բացասական  է դիտում հենց իշխանությունը այլ ոչ  ընդիմությունը:  Դրա մասին լավագույնս ասել է Ջեֆերսոնը- "Եթե ազատությունդ ստորադասեցիր ապահովությանը, ապա ոչ մեկը կունենաս,-ոչ մյուսը:"  Սահմանադրական կոչվածը դա հենց ապահով-շառից հեռու տարբերակն է, որը և բերել է այս եղածին-ոչազատություն, ոչապահովությանը: : Հայերովս միշտ այս խորհրդի հակառակն ենք արել ու սրան ենք հասել:
3-Պատասխանատվությունը շարքայինների գործը չէ- առաջնորդներինն է:  Դու քեզ երբևէ չես ներկայացրել որպես առաջնորդ: Հետևաբար պատասխանատվություն վերցնելու իրավունք իսկ դու չունես: Այդ հարցը նրանցն է, ովքեր որոշում են կայացնում: 
4-  Բազմիցս չես ասել: Որ շատ նեղն ես ընկել, անորոշ ձևակերպումներով դա էլ չես ժխտել:   Եթե աստված տա ու հրաշքով թեկուզ և արյամբ  իշխանություն վերցվի, շատերը կասեն, որ իրենք   100 տարի դրա կողմնակիցն էին: Էդպես կռվից հետո հայտնվեցին ասֆալտի ֆիդայիններն ու հերոս կարգվածները:  Ժամանակի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ մարսվում է: Թացը չոր է դառնում, դեմը-կողմ, հանցագործը հերոս,  իսկական հերոսն էլ , եթե կենդանի մնաց, ապա լավագույն դեպքում օրվա հացի կարոտ: 
8-Ասում ես, թե եղել ես ցույցին,  բայց հետո էլ  զգույշորեն ճշտում ես թե եղել ես "արանքում": Եթե ինչ որ նկատառումներով պետք չի խոստովանել, ապա շատ ավելի լավ է  առհասարակ չխոստովանել այդ մասին, քան աննկատելի որակվել:

Չուկ,  կայք պահելով մեծ գործ ես անում, բայց մի ստիպիր  ընդունել քո տեսակետները որպես փոխհատուցում,  կամ առավել ևս որպես ավտարիտետի կարծիք:  
Մի անցիր քո իսկ հաստատած կանոնադրության սկզբունքների վրայով: 
Քո և այս իշխանության գործելաոճի տարբերությունը աստիճանաբար սկզբունքայինից դառնում է զուտ մասշտաբային: -Ցավալի է:

----------


## Norton

> "Էլ" ը որն է՞:


էս էլ օրիգինալ, տարիների փորձն անցած պատասխանը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մեկ հարց ունեմ "սահմանադրական ճանապարհի" սիրահարներին, ինչպես կարող է ժողովրդի կատարած հեղափոխությունը հակասահմանադրական լինել?


 Կխնդրեմ հարցիս պատասխանել:

----------


## Norton

> Կխնդրեմ հարցիս պատասխանել:


 Մենք հիմա հեղափոխությունից ենք խոսում? :Blush:

----------


## Rammer

> Կխնդրեմ հարցիս պատասխանել:


Իսկ ովա տենց բանա ասել?

----------


## Chuk

> 1-   Անձնականի անցնելն ու կոպտելը առնվազն տգեղ է:  Կայքում  դու և էլի մի քանիսը  առիթ- անառիթ անցնում են անթույլատրելիին:  Իմ ու իմ նմանների  արած-չարածը դու չես կարող իմանալ ու որոշել: Ըստ որում քո արածն էլ դու չես կարող  գնահատել ու  համեմատել ուրիշների արածին: Երրորդ մարդիկ դա պետք է անեն: Այնպես որ գլուխ գովալով  սեփական տեսակետին կամ  անձին լրացուցիչ կշիռ տալը մյունհաուզենյանի ոլորտից  է: 
> 2 - Քաղաքականության մեջ  արկածախնդրությունը  բացասական  է դիտում հենց իշխանությունը այլ ոչ  ընդիմությունը:  Դրա մասին լավագույնս ասել է Ջեֆերսոնը- "Եթե ազատությունդ ստորադասեցիր ապահովությանը, ապա ոչ մեկը կունենաս,-ոչ մյուսը:"  Սահմանադրական կոչվածը դա հենց ապահով-շառից հեռու տարբերակն է, որը և բերել է այս եղածին-ոչազատություն, ոչապահովությանը: : Հայերովս միշտ այս խորհրդի հակառակն ենք արել ու սրան ենք հասել:
> 3-Պատասխանատվությունը շարքայինների գործը չէ- առաջնորդներինն է:  Դու քեզ երբևէ չես ներկայացրել որպես առաջնորդ: Հետևաբար պատասխանատվություն վերցնելու իրավունք իսկ դու չունես: Այդ հարցը նրանցն է, ովքեր որոշում են կայացնում: 
> 4-  Բազմիցս չես ասել: Որ շատ նեղն ես ընկել, անորոշ ձևակերպումներով դա էլ չես ժխտել:   Եթե աստված տա ու հրաշքով թեկուզ և արյամբ  իշխանություն վերցվի, շատերը կասեն, որ իրենք   100 տարի դրա կողմնակիցն էին: Էդպես կռվից հետո հայտնվեցին ասֆալտի ֆիդայիններն ու հերոս կարգվածները:  Ժամանակի մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ մարսվում է: Թացը չոր է դառնում, դեմը-կողմ, հանցագործը հերոս,  իսկական հերոսն էլ , եթե կենդանի մնաց, ապա լավագույն դեպքում օրվա հացի կարոտ: 
> 8-Ասում ես, թե եղել ես ցույցին,  բայց հետո էլ  զգույշորեն ճշտում ես թե եղել ես "արանքում": Եթե ինչ որ նկատառումներով պետք չի խոստովանել, ապա շատ ավելի լավ է  առհասարակ չխոստովանել այդ մասին, քան աննկատելի որակվել:
> 
> Չուկ,  կայք պահելով մեծ գործ ես անում, բայց մի ստիպիր  ընդունել քո տեսակետները որպես փոխհատուցում,  կամ առավել ևս որպես ավտարիտետի կարծիք:  
> Մի անցիր քո իսկ հաստատած կանոնադրության սկզբունքների վրայով: 
> Քո և այս իշխանության գործելաոճի տարբերությունը աստիճանաբար սկզբունքայինից դառնում է զուտ մասշտաբային: -Ցավալի է:


1. Բիձ ջան, անձնականի անցնելն, իսկ հետո պատասխանի անձնականացված ոճը տգեղ անվանելը տգեղ չեմ կարող անվանել, քանի որ տգեղը շատ մեղմ բնութագիր կլինի:
2. Դու չափազանց կաղապարված մտածողություն ունես: Ոչինչ, մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնու (ճիշտ է՝ չես հասկանա, հետո էլի կկրկնեմ). Սահմանադրական ճանապարհի մեջ է մտնում նաև ընդվզումը, բայց տեղին ու մտածված, իսկ արկածախանդրությունը չմտածված ու հավայի քայլերն են, առանց ռեսուրսների հաշվարկի ուժի դիմելն (օրինակ), հետո դրա արդյունքում «բորտին հայտնվելը»:
3. Պատասխանատվությունը ԲՈԼՈՐ այն մարդկանց գործն է, ովքեր մտահոգ են ու ուզում են արդյունքի հասնել՝ շարքային թե ստորադաս: Եթե դու, օրինակ, ուզում ես քո խոսքերով առաջնորդին դրդես նման քայլերի, ապա պիտի բարեհաճես մտածել հետևանքների մասին, եթե մերժեցին, ոչ թե պիտի թույն թափես, այլ փորձես հասկանալ պատճառը:
4. Բազմիցս եմ ասել: Բայց դե ձեռ չի տալիս, չես լսել: Նորից եմ ասում (ճիշտ է՝ չես հասկանա, հետո էլի կկրնեմ). Սահմանադրական պայքարի մեջ է մտնում նաև ժողովրդի արդարացի ընդվզումը:
8. (Բիձ, հաշվել սովորի, 4-ից հետո 5-ն ա գալիս սովորաբար) Ես ասում եմ էն ինչ եղել է: Մնացածը դատարկ ու անձնականացված (ասել քո՝ տգեղ) մեկնաբանություններդ են:

(պրաբելից հետո՝ չհամարակալված հատված) Նորից անձնականի անցած, մերկապարանոց, հավայի պնդումներ (ասած քո՝ տգեղ): Երևի սխալը իմն ա, երևի պիտի հաշվի առնելով որ կայքն իմն ա, անեի էնպես, ինչպես ինձ ձեռ էր տալիս, այլ ոչ թե էնպես, որ հնարավորինս շատերին հարմար լիներ, որ սենց հավայախոսություններ չլինեին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ես ի տարբերություն ձեզ հավայի խոսող չեմ (ներողություն հավայի բառի համար, բայց դա տեղին է):
> Ես գործ անող եմ ու երբ կարողանում եմ, անում եմ:
> Երեկվա ընդվզումը Հայաստանի քաղաքացու իր իրավունքների համար պայքարելու դասական օրինակ էր՝ սահմանադրորեն:
> 
> …


Չուկ, կխնդրեմ նշել, թե ինչ գործ ես դու անում և արդյո՞ք այդ ակցիան դու համարում ես գործ։ Եվ կխնդրեմ նշել թե ինչ արդյունքներ ես դու ստացել արված գործի դիմաց եթե այդպիսիք կան։
Շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կխնդրեմ նշել, թե ինչ գործ ես դու անում և արդյո՞ք այդ ակցիան դու համարում ես գործ։ Եվ կխնդրեմ նշել թե ինչ արդյունքներ ես դու ստացել արված գործի դիմաց եթե այդպիսիք կան։
> Շնորհակալություն։


Գործ ասելով տվյալ դեպքում նկատի ունեի այն (ու դա պիտի որ հասկանալի լիներ ամենքին), որ ես չեմ սահմանափակվում հայհոյախոսությամբ ու մերկապարանոց քննադատությամբ, այլ իմ ուժերի ներածով մասնակցում եմ կատարվածին, որտև դա էն նվազագույնն ա, որը կարող եմ անել: Իսկ արդյունքը (ոչ թե իմ արածի, այլ բոլորի արածի) կերևա ժամանակային կտրվածքի:

Կա հստակ մի բան. տանը նստելը ոչ մի արդյունքի չի բերելու:
Պայքարին հնարավորինս մասնակցելը արդյունքի հնարավորություն է:

Գործ ասելով նաև նկատի ունեմ, որ ձեռներս ծալած չեմ նստում ու հանդուրժում ամեն տեսակի անօրինականությունները, այլ պետքն եկած տեղում բարձրաձայնում ու գոռում եմ էդ մասին՝ թեկուզ էս պահին ոչ տեսողական արդյունքով:

Իսկ դուք շարունակեք նոր ընդդիմության անտես տեսլականի մասին ճամարտակությունները:

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ, այդ դեպքում էլի հարց, եթե կարելի է։ Քո կարծիքով վերջին տեղի ունեցած ակցիան արդյոք կազմակերպված էր այնպես, որպեսզի լիներ օրենքի շրջանակներում, մասնավորապես փողոցային երթևեկությունը չխանգարվեր, կամ ոստիկաններին զգուշացվեր, որ կոնկրետ փողոցում ժամակավորապես արգելեին մեքենաների երթևեկությունը, որպեսզի ակցիան անցներ անվտանգ։ Թե՞ ակցիան անհազանդության ակցիա էր, և եթե այո, ապա ինչքանով էր այն կազմակերպված որպես այդպիսին։ Որո՞նք էին այդ ակցիայի նպատակները, և ինչքանով այն կարելի է համարել հաջողված։ 
Շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, այդ դեպքում էլի հարց, եթե կարելի է։ Քո կարծիքով վերջին տեղի ունեցած ակցիան արդյոք կազմակերպված էր այնպես, որպեսզի լիներ օրենքի շրջանակներում, մասնավորապես փողոցային երթևեկությունը չխանգարվեր, կամ ոստիկաններին զգուշացվեր, որ կոնկրետ փողոցում ժամակավորապես արգելեին մեքենաների երթևեկությունը, որպեսզի ակցիան անցներ անվտանգ։ Թե՞ ակցիան անհազանդության ակցիա էր, և եթե այո, ապա ինչքանով էր այն կազմակերպված որպես այդպիսին։ Որո՞նք էին այդ ակցիայի նպատակները, և ինչքանով այն կարելի է համարել հաջողված։ 
> Շնորհակալություն։


Կասեմ շատ կարճ. ակցիան իրազեկված էր, փողոցները ամբողջովին փակելու խնդիր չկար (երթևեկությունը չէր խանգարվում):

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կասեմ շատ կարճ. ակցիան իրազեկված էր, փողոցները ամբողջովին փակելու խնդիր չկար (երթևեկությունը չէր խանգարվում):


Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ոստիկանների հետ բախում տեղի ունեցավ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս կբացատրես, որ տեսանյությում տեղեր կան, որ մարդիկ փողոցով են քայլում։ Ինչու՞ են ոստիկաններն ու ցուցարարները իրար անձնական վիրավորանքներ հասցնում։ Իմ դիտարկմամբ ոստիկանությունը խայտառակ ոչ ադեկվատ է իրավիճակին, բայց նաև ես տեսնում եմ, որ որոշ ցուցարարներ կոնֆլիկտ են հրահրում, հստակ երևում է, որ մի տղա ձեռ է տնկում ոստիկանների ուղղությամբ ու կոպիտ խոսքեր ասում որից կոնֆլիկտը թեժանում է։ Պետք է կողմնորոշվել, կամ քաղաքացիական անհնազադության պիկետ է, կամ էլ օրենքի սահմաններում բողոքի ակցիա, իսկ այստեղ ոչ մեկն է, ոչ մյուսը։ Եթե ես գործս թողնեմ ու մասնակցեմ նման անկազմակերպ պրովոկացիոն ակցիաների, ի՞նչ արդյունքներ կստանամ ես, կասե՞ս խնդրեմ։

----------

Askalaf (28.02.2010), ministr (22.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> 1. Բիձ ջան, անձնականի անցնելն, իսկ հետո պատասխանի անձնականացված ոճը տգեղ անվանելը տգեղ չեմ կարող անվանել, քանի որ տգեղը շատ մեղմ բնութագիր կլինի:
> 2. Դու չափազանց կաղապարված մտածողություն ունես: Ոչինչ, մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնու (ճիշտ է՝ չես հասկանա, հետո էլի կկրկնեմ). Սահմանադրական ճանապարհի մեջ է մտնում նաև ընդվզումը, բայց տեղին ու մտածված, իսկ արկածախանդրությունը չմտածված ու հավայի քայլերն են, առանց ռեսուրսների հաշվարկի ուժի դիմելն (օրինակ), հետո դրա արդյունքում «բորտին հայտնվելը»:
> 3. Պատասխանատվությունը ԲՈԼՈՐ այն մարդկանց գործն է, ովքեր մտահոգ են ու ուզում են արդյունքի հասնել՝ շարքային թե ստորադաս: Եթե դու, օրինակ, ուզում ես քո խոսքերով առաջնորդին դրդես նման քայլերի, ապա պիտի բարեհաճես մտածել հետևանքների մասին, եթե մերժեցին, ոչ թե պիտի թույն թափես, այլ փորձես հասկանալ պատճառը:
> 4. Բազմիցս եմ ասել: Բայց դե ձեռ չի տալիս, չես լսել: Նորից եմ ասում (ճիշտ է՝ չես հասկանա, հետո էլի կկրնեմ). Սահմանադրական պայքարի մեջ է մտնում նաև ժողովրդի արդարացի ընդվզումը:
> 8. (Բիձ, հաշվել սովորի, 4-ից հետո 5-ն ա գալիս սովորաբար) Ես ասում եմ էն ինչ եղել է: Մնացածը դատարկ ու անձնականացված (ասել քո՝ տգեղ) մեկնաբանություններդ են:
> 
> (պրաբելից հետո՝ չհամարակալված հատված) Նորից անձնականի անցած, մերկապարանոց, հավայի պնդումներ (ասած քո՝ տգեղ): Երևի *սխալը իմն ա, երևի պիտի հաշվի առնելով որ կայքն իմն ա, անեի էնպես, ինչպես ինձ ձեռ էր տալիս, այլ ոչ թե էնպես, որ հնարավորինս շատերին հարմար լիներ,* *որ սենց հավայախոսություններ չլինեին*:


Քո կամքն է, արա քո ուզածով :  :Hands Up: 
5-7-ն էլ ջնջել էի,   որ տրամադրությունդ  ավելի չվատանա, բայց չստացվեց: 1-4-ն ու 8-ը իրենց գործն արեցին:  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ ովա տենց բանա ասել?


Իսկ այդ դեպքում ինչա նշանակում սահմանադրական ճանապարհ? Եթե իշխանափոխությունա անում ժողովուրդը, ապա ավտոման սահմանադրականա ճանապարհը, ուզումա նախագահականով գրավելով, ուզումա խաղաղ միտինգներով:
ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 2 հոդվածում սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված է իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին: Բոլոր ժողովուրդները ունեն ինքնորոշման իրավունք, իշխանափոխթյուն/հեղափոխությունը ևս ինքնորոշման ձև է:



> Մենք հիմա հեղափոխությունից ենք խոսում?


 Թող հեղափոխություն չլինի, իշխանափոխություն լինի. ավելի լայն հասկացություններ օգտագործենք, որ բառերից չկառչենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոնկրետացնեմ: 
> եղանակ փոխող միտինգներ լինում են ընտրությունից-ընտրություն:


ավելացում… նաև երկրի կյանքում շրջադարձային պահերին…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կխնդրեմ հարցիս պատասխանել:


Պատասխանեմ բռատ… Ժողովրդի կատարածը սահմանադրական ա, բայց միայն ժողովրդինը… այսինքն եթե որևէ խմբավորում անկախ նրա աջակիցների քանակից հեղափոխության կոչ է անում ապա դա միանշանակ հակասահմանադրական է ու ցանկացած պետություն իրավունք ունի ցանկացած միջոցներով կոչ անողներին լիկվիդացնելու… հիմա եթե կարծում ես սահմանադրական է ուրեմն ասա ոնց կարելի ա իրականացնել

----------


## Լեռնցի

Այ մարդ գոհ ենք շնորհակալ ենք:  Ի՞նչ նոր ընդդիմություն:
Հայաստանին հիմա մի բան է պետք: Մենք բարոյականության խնդիր ունենք: ՈՒ սա վերաբերվում է հասարակությանը: 
Այդ խնդիրը լուծել կարելի է ինքնաճանաչողությամբ և մշակույթային արժեքների վեր հանմամբ:

Ասում են, Հռոմը կործանվեց, երբ Հռոմի երաժիշտները դադարեցին դաստիարակելուց և միայն զվարճացնում էին մարդկանց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էս արդեն հավի ու ձվի պատմությունն ա դառնում: Ժողովուրդն է ծնում առաջնորդի պահանջ, թե առաջնորդն է իր հետևից տանում ժողովրդին: Ամեն դեպքում, գոնե Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխության սկիզբը չի դրվել «եկեք թագավորի դեմ պայքարենք արիստոկրատներին կրթելով» տարեբրակով, իմա «եկեք Սերժին տապալենք սահմանադրությամ»: Ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունը սկսվել ա ... անունը մոռացել եմ.. սպասի մի հատ ինտերնեգում վռազ նայեմ .. դե... դե ... Դեմուլենի .. գտա  Կամիլ Դեմուլենի «ի զեն» կոչով .. Դեմուլենն էլ երկրապահ չէր .. իրավաբան էր .. աբլակատ էր .. 
> 
> Նույնն էլ հայկական իրականության մեջ .. երկու տարի առաջ շարժումը սկսվեց մի պարզ պատճառով .. մարդիկ Լևոնի մեջ առաջնորդ տեսան ... ու գնացին հետևցի... հիմա էլ չեն տեսնում ... երկու տարի առաջ էս ժողովուդրը հո իրա հոգւ ճիչով դուրս չէ՞ր եկել փողոց .. դուրս էր եկել որ գոռար Լևոն նախագահ չէ՞ .. ես էլ եմ դրա համար դուրս եկել, չէ՞:


ձուն առաջինն ա եղել բռատ, գնանք կենսաբաննության բաժին ապացուցեմ…… բայց եթե լուրջ ապա Կամիլի կոչից առաջ Ֆրանսիական-կներեք արտահայտությանս համար-արքունիքը բանկռոտ էր գնացել… ու կարելի ա պատկերացնել թե ինչ պայմաններ էին ստեղծվել… Դեմուելը հո հենց ընենց չասեց "ի զեն" ժողովուրդն էլ հետևից գնաց… էն էլ իրավաբան… համենայն դեպս ինտերնետում տենց էր գրած… վիկիպեդիա… ու եթե էդ պրիցիպով գնանք ապա մի հատ Կամիլի նման տղա որ ուղղարկենք ասենք Սոմալի, կարող ա ընդեղ հանկարծ հեղափոխություն լինի ու երկիր կառուցեն, կամ էլ Սերը որ իրա "թմով" դարձնենք Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ ու սաղ առաջնորդների հարցը լուծի, կարող ա մի շաբաթ դիմանա… 

Ապեր ես նոր ընդդումոթյան դեմ բան չունեմ, որովհետև հլա չկա էտի… բայց կարծում եմ որ շատ վիրավորական կլինի որ ռեսուրս չունենանք նորը կազմելու… էս ավելի էականը… 

մինչև հիմա հլա ոչ մեկս կոնկրետ չենք նկարագրել էդ նոր առաջնորդին/ընդդիմությանը… ոնց որ Օստապ Իբրահիմովիչը կասեր "ինձ հետաքրքրում է նրա գեղարվեստական կերպարը"… մեր միջից ա լինելու էդ մարդըթե որ տեղից… ինչ պետք է անել տարբեր ու հիմա ինչ կարելի ա անել… սրանք իմ համար էական են…

Ճիշտ ես ապեր մենք բոլորս էլ (թե դրսում թե ներսում) էդ հույսով ենք միացել շարժմանը, բայց էն որ չի ստացվել էդ էլ եսիմինչ անսովոր բան չի եղել… պարտությունն անբնական չի, ինչպես նաև հուսահատությունը…

----------


## Norton

> Թող հեղափոխություն չլինի, իշխանափոխություն լինի. ավելի լայն հասկացություններ օգտագործենք, որ բառերից չկառչենք:


Կարծեմ ոչ այն է քննարկվում, ոչ էլ մյուսը :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատասխանեմ բռատ… Ժողովրդի կատարածը սահմանադրական ա, բայց միայն ժողովրդինը… այսինքն եթե որևէ խմբավորում անկախ նրա աջակիցների քանակից հեղափոխության կոչ է անում ապա դա միանշանակ հակասահմանադրական է ու ցանկացած պետություն իրավունք ունի ցանկացած միջոցներով կոչ անողներին լիկվիդացնելու… հիմա եթե կարծում ես սահմանադրական է ուրեմն ասա ոնց կարելի ա իրականացնել


Մեֆ, եթե հեղափոխության կոչը մեծամասնությունը ընդունում է ու իրականանցնում է, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ, կոչ անողին ըստ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 10-15 տարի են տալի՞ս ժողովրդի կատարած հեղափոխությունից հետո: :Wink:  Իսկ եթե իրավունքները պաշտպանելու կոչ է անում, ու իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը բռնի իշխանափոխության է հագեցնու՞մ: Կախված թե այդ «սահմանադրականը» ոնց է մեկնաբանվում: Հիմա մեր սիրելի իշխանությունները բռնազավթելո՞վ են տիրացել իշխանությանը, թե՞ սահմանադրական եղանակով ընտրությունների միջոցով են դարձել իշխանություն, իսկ հակասահմանադրական շարժումն էլ ճնշել են:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Պատասխանեմ բռատ… Ժողովրդի կատարածը սահմանադրական ա, բայց միայն ժողովրդինը… այսինքն եթե որևէ խմբավորում անկախ նրա աջակիցների քանակից հեղափոխության կոչ է անում ապա դա միանշանակ հակասահմանադրական է ու ցանկացած պետություն իրավունք ունի ցանկացած միջոցներով կոչ անողներին լիկվիդացնելու… հիմա եթե կարծում ես սահմանադրական է ուրեմն ասա ոնց կարելի ա իրականացնել


 Ցանկացած հաջողված հեղափոխություն սահմանադրականա, իսկ ձախողվածը անօրինական և քրեորեն պատժելի: Ուղղակի "սահմանադրական" ճանապարհ ասածը պարզունակ ջուրծեծոցիա: Կամ պտի դուխ ունենան հեղափոխություն անեն, ասենք մարտի 1-ին, կամ էլ պետքա սսկվեն տեղները, հաշտվեն պարտության հետ ու ջուր ծեծեն: Իսկ դուք լուրջ նստել քննարկումեք սահմանադրական ճանապարհը...



> Կարծեմ ոչ այն է քննարկվում, ոչ էլ մյուսը


Ասածդ ինչա?? Բա եթե դրա մասին չեք խոսում, ինչ իմաստ կա սահմանադրական ճանապարհ քննարկել? Որ հարց եմ տվել ուրեմն թեմայի շրջանակներում ու թեմայի քննարկումից բխող:

----------

dvgray (24.02.2010), Բիձա (24.02.2010), Տրիբուն (25.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Պատասխանեմ բռատ… Ժողովրդի կատարածը սահմանադրական ա, բայց միայն ժողովրդինը… այսինքն եթե որևէ խմբավորում անկախ նրա աջակիցների քանակից հեղափոխության կոչ է անում ապա դա միանշանակ հակասահմանադրական է ու ցանկացած պետություն իրավունք ունի ցանկացած միջոցներով կոչ անողներին լիկվիդացնելու… հիմա եթե կարծում ես սահմանադրական է ուրեմն ասա ոնց կարելի ա իրականացնել


Մեֆ, իրականում, ինչպես նշեց REAL_ist -ը, ջուր ծեծոցի է,  :Smile: 
ու ասեմ ինչու: ընդանրապես ասած, սահմանադրություն կոչվածի հիմքերի հիմքը՝ դա ընտրությունների մեխանիզմն է ու իշխանության ընտրովի մարմինների ձևավորումը:
հիմա, Հայաստանում այդ ընտրությունները չեն գործում, չկան: հետևաբար չկա նաև սահմանադրություն:
ուրեմն, շատ տարօրինակ է, որ մի կողմը պաշտպանի ու շարժվի այդ տվյալ դեպքում անպետք թղթի կտորով , որի վերնագիրն է սահմանադրություն: ինչից՞ ելնելով պետք է իրան տակտիկապես  սահմանափակի: չէ՞ որ դա ապուշություն է  :Smile: :

----------

Վիշապ (24.02.2010), Տրիբուն (25.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ, իրականում, ինչպես նշեց REAL_ist -ը, ջուր ծեծոցի է, 
> ու ասեմ ինչու: ընդանրապես ասած, սահմանադրություն կոչվածի հիմքերի հիմքը՝ դա ընտրությունների մեխանիզմն է ու իշխանության ընտրովի մարմինների ձևավորումը:
> հիմա, Հայաստանում այդ ընտրությունները չեն գործում, չկան: հետևաբար չկա նաև սահմանադրություն:
> ուրեմն, շատ տարօրինակ է, որ մի կողմը պաշտպանի ու շարժվի այդ տվյալ դեպքում անպետք թղթի կտորով , որի վերնագիրն է սահմանադրություն: ինչից՞ ելնելով պետք է իրան տակտիկապես  սահմանափակի: չէ՞ որ դա *ապուշություն է* :


Զատո սահմանադրական ապուշություն է :LOL:  :Tongue:  :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

> Զատո սահմանադրական ապուշություն է


երկրորդ  :Smile: :
ընդիմության լիդերը ՝ Լևոնը, բազմիցս ընդգծել է, որ իրենք նպատակ ունեն վերականգնել սահմանադրական կարգը: ու անմիջապես էլ ավելացրել է, որ դա պետք է արվի սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: հիմա: աբսուրդ չէ՞ արդյոք: շարժվել մի ճանապարհով, որը չկա, գոյություն չունի:  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Ասածդ ինչա?? Բա եթե դրա մասին չեք խոսում, ինչ իմաստ կա սահմանադրական ճանապարհ քննարկել? Որ հարց եմ տվել ուրեմն թեմայի շրջանակներում ու թեմայի քննարկումից բխող:


ապեր հեղափոխություն լինումա կարևոր քաղաքական իրադարձությունների ժամանա՝իմա ընտրություններ, տվյալ պահին իշխանափոխության ծրագիր չի գնում, երբ որ հեղափոխական իրավիճակ կլինի ուժայինից կխոսես: Մենք այսօրվա մասին ենք խոսում, թեմայի ոգուց բխելով, ի դեպ թեման հեղափոխության մասին չի:

----------


## Norton

> երկրորդ :
> ընդիմության լիդերը ՝ Լևոնը, բազմիցս ընդգծել է, որ իրենք նպատակ ունեն վերականգնել սահմանադրական կարգը: ու անմիջապես էլ ավելացրել է, որ դա պետք է արվի սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: հիմա: աբսուրդ չէ՞ արդյոք: շարժվել մի ճանապարհով, որը չկա, գոյություն չունի:


 Օք "ապուշությունա", կոնկրետ առաջարկներ կա՞ն: Բտռ, իստրեբիծել, զենիթային համակարգեր տարբերակը չի ընդունվում:

----------


## Kuk

> երկրորդ :
> ընդիմության լիդերը ՝ Լևոնը, բազմիցս ընդգծել է, որ իրենք նպատակ ունեն վերականգնել սահմանադրական կարգը: ու անմիջապես էլ ավելացրել է, որ դա պետք է արվի սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: հիմա: աբսուրդ չէ՞ արդյոք: շարժվել մի ճանապարհով, որը չկա, գոյություն չունի:


Դիվ ջան, եթե ամեն ինչ էնքան էժանացնենք, որ հասցնենք բառախաղին, էդ դեպքում կասեմ, որ էս գրածդ չի ստացվել, սխալ ես գրել: Եղած բանն են վերականգնում:

----------


## murmushka

ՆՈՐ ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ «ԼԻԲԵՐՏԱՆԳՈՆ»
Փետրվար 23, 2010
Դիտել մեկնաբանություններ Թողեք մեկնաբանություն

2010 թ. փետրվարի 19-ի երթի անդամները, ովքեր նույն օրը ձերբակալվեցինՈւրբաթ օրը խաղաղ երթի մի քանի տասնյակ երիտասարդ մասնակիցներ` Երեւանի Սայաթ Նովա-Աբովյան փողոցների խաչմերուկում, ոստիկանության գործադրած բռնություններին ի պատասխան, ասֆալտին նստած վանկարկում էին «Ազատ, Անկախ, Հայաստան»։ Ի հեճուկս ոստիկանության գործադրած բռնությունների` նրանք չդադարեցրին իրենց երթը, եւ այն հասցրեցին մինչեւ վերջ, մինչեւ նախատեսված վայր։ Այդ երիտասարդներից վեցը բերման ենթարկվեցին ոստիկանության Կենտրոնի բաժին, ոստիկանները բռնություն գործադրեցին նրանց նկատմամբ։ Այդ երիտասարդներից շատերը արդեն բազմիցս բերման են ենթարկվել ոստիկանների կողմից, որովհետեւ երթ են արել նախորդ ուրբաթ, դրան նախորդած ուրբաթ, դրան նախորդած ուրբաթ։ Այդ երիտասարդները մի քանի անգամ բռնության են ենթարկվել սերժասաշիկական զբրոդի կողմից։ Բայց այդ երիտասարդները չեն զիջել Երեւանը, այդ երիտասարդները չեն զիջել Հայաստանը, եւ նրանք ամեն շաբաթ երթ են անում Երեւանի փողոցներում եւ վանկարկում «Ազատ, Արդար Հայաստան»։ Այս ուրբաթ երիտասարդների երթին միացան Սասուն Միքայելյան տված Վանատուրի ներկայացուցիչները։ Այս ուրբաթ երիտասարդների երթին միացան նաեւ Մարտի մեկին զոհված հերոս տղերքի ծնողներից շատերը, որովհետեւ երթ անող, բերման ենթարկվող, հարձակման թիրախ դարձող էս երիտասարդներից յուրաքանչյուրը Մարտի 1-ին եղել է իրադարձությունների թատերաբեմում, եւ ուրեմն նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող էր լինել իրենց որդիների փոխարեն։ Էս տղերքի վրա հարձակվողները, նրանց բերման ենթարկողները Մարտի 1-ի ավտոմատավորներն են, Մարտի 1-ի մարդասպանները։ Եւ նրանք սպանել են, որովհետեւ իրենց թիրախ դարձած տղերքը, զոհված տղերքը` մեկը բարձրաձայն, մյուսը հայացքով, երրորդը կեցվածքով վանկարկել են` «Ազատ, Անկախ, Հայաստան»։ Նրանց մահը չի լռեցրել նրանց, եւ հիմա նրանց եղբայրներն են վանկարկում «Ազատ, Արդար, Հայաստան», եւ նրանց սգավոր մայրերը իրենց լուսանկարները ձեռքներին միացել են իրենց եղբայրներին, եւ պահանջում են Ազատ, Արդար Հայաստան, պահանջում են հայտնաբերել եւ պատժել մարդասպաններին։ Իսկ մարդասպանները շարունակում են բերման ենթարկել, իսկ մարդասպանները շարունակում են ծվարած մնալ սերժասաշիկական թեւերի տակ։ Նրանք ուզում են փակել Մարտի 1-ի «հին» էջը, նրանք ուզում են փակել «հին ընդդիմության» էջը եւ «նոր ընդդիմություն» բացել, որը Միշիկի փափուկ կաֆեներում եւ Ծաղկաձորի տաք սաունաներում «գեոպոլիտիկ անալիզներով կզբաղվի, էնջիոների համար ֆաունդեյշըններից ստացած ցիվիլ եւ տոլեռանտ փողերով»։ Սերժանտները հասկացան, որ «հին ընդդիմության» թեման փակված է, հին ընդդիմության նշաձողը սահմանված է, եւ այդ նշաձողի վրայով այլեւս ոչ ոք չի կարողանալու թռչել, բացի այդ նշաձողը սահմանողներից։ Նրանք դեռ չեն հասկացել, որ փակված է նաեւ նոր ընդդիմության թեման, որովհետեւ նոր ընդդիմության նշաձողը նույնպես սահմանված է, եւ այդ նշաձողը սահմանվեց ուրբաթ օրը Երեւանի Սայաթ Նովա-Աբովյան փողոցների խաչմերուկում։ Տիգրանն է նոր ընդդիմությունը, Սաքոներն են նոր ընդդիմությունը, Վահագն է նոր ընդդիմությունը, Սերգեյն է նոր ընդդիմությունը, Արեգն է նոր ընդդիմությունը, Վարագն է նոր ընդդիմությունը։ Նրանցով հիացած, նրանցով հպարտ, նրանց սիրող աղջիկներն են նոր ընդդիմությունը։ Եւ հին եւ նոր ընդդիմությունների անկոտրում միությունն է քանդելու ավազակապետության «չհասկացվածության պատը»։
ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
«Նուբարաշեն» ՔԿՀ-ից

23.02.2010

----------

Rammer (25.02.2010), Նարե (25.02.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ձուն առաջինն ա եղել բռատ, գնանք կենսաբաննության բաժին ապացուցեմ…… բայց եթե լուրջ ապա Կամիլի կոչից առաջ Ֆրանսիական-կներեք արտահայտությանս համար-արքունիքը բանկռոտ էր գնացել… ու կարելի ա պատկերացնել թե ինչ պայմաններ էին ստեղծվել… Դեմուելը հո հենց ընենց չասեց "ի զեն" ժողովուրդն էլ հետևից գնաց… էն էլ իրավաբան… համենայն դեպս ինտերնետում տենց էր գրած… վիկիպեդիա… ու եթե էդ պրիցիպով գնանք ապա մի հատ Կամիլի նման տղա որ ուղղարկենք ասենք Սոմալի, կարող ա ընդեղ հանկարծ հեղափոխություն լինի ու երկիր կառուցեն, կամ էլ Սերը որ իրա "թմով" դարձնենք Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ ու սաղ առաջնորդների հարցը լուծի, կարող ա մի շաբաթ դիմանա… 
> 
> Ապեր ես նոր ընդդումոթյան դեմ բան չունեմ, որովհետև հլա չկա էտի… բայց կարծում եմ որ շատ վիրավորական կլինի որ ռեսուրս չունենանք նորը կազմելու… էս ավելի էականը… 
> 
> մինչև հիմա հլա ոչ մեկս կոնկրետ չենք նկարագրել էդ նոր առաջնորդին/ընդդիմությանը… ոնց որ Օստապ Իբրահիմովիչը կասեր "ինձ հետաքրքրում է նրա գեղարվեստական կերպարը"… մեր միջից ա լինելու էդ մարդըթե որ տեղից… ինչ պետք է անել տարբեր ու հիմա ինչ կարելի ա անել… սրանք իմ համար էական են…
> 
> Ճիշտ ես ապեր մենք բոլորս էլ (թե դրսում թե ներսում) էդ հույսով ենք միացել շարժմանը, բայց էն որ չի ստացվել էդ էլ եսիմինչ անսովոր բան չի եղել… պարտությունն անբնական չի, ինչպես նաև հուսահատությունը…


Մեֆ ջան, պետք չի Սոմալի գնալ… Մեր մոտ ժողովուրդը ոտքի ա կանգնել (կամ, էր կանգնել), բառացի ասում ա, ուզում եմ «ի զեն», իրան ասում են «հոպ, հանկարծ տենց բան չանես, հակասահմանադրական ա, մեկ էլ ղարաբաղը վտանգում ես»: Մենք չենք պարտվել, ապեր, մեզ զոռով պարտվացրել են, էս ա սաղ խնդիրը: Ու հիմա էլ մեզ մեղադրում են պարտավացված լինելու մեջ: Ժողովրդի միակ սխալը եղել ա էն, որ հավատացել ա, որ իրան առաջնորդում են դեպի հեղափոխություն: Ժողովուդրը քցվել ա, շատ դաժան կերպով, ու հիմա էլ չի ուզում երկրորդ անգամ քցված լինի, թքել ա ամեն ինչի վրա ու նստել ա տունը: Ու հիմա էլ իրան մեղադրում են իներտ ու պասիվ լինելու մեջ: Պարադոքսալ վիճակ ա - հենց ասում են պատրաստ ենք, ասում են հանգստացի, հենց հանսգստանում են, ասում են, ինչի ակտիվ չես, արի քո իրավունքները պաշտպանի:

----------

davidus (25.02.2010), Elmo (25.02.2010), Բիձա (25.02.2010)

----------


## voter

ՈՒրախալի է, որ ֆոռումում շատանում են իրական մասնակիցները ու թվերն էլ մոտենում են իրականությանը - ներկայիս քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը ինչպես նաև ցանկացած այլ ուժ, ինչպես արդեն բազմաթիվ անգամ նշել եմ 20-30 տոկոսից ավելի ձայներ չի կարող համախմբել/ունենալ/ստանալ։

Նոր ընդիմության կարիք միշտ կա, ավելի ճիշտ բազմակարծության տարբեր տարատեսակ կարծիքների աջ, ձախ, լիբերալ, ծայրահեղական ևյլն ուժերի գոյացումը անխուսափելի է, ցանկացած նորմալ քաղաքախան դաշտում։

Մնում է բոլորը համակրեպվեն այդ մտքի հետ, որ միանձնյա ոչ ընդիմություն ոչ էլ կառավարություն անհնար է....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցանկացած հաջողված հեղափոխություն սահմանադրականա, իսկ ձախողվածը անօրինական և քրեորեն պատժելի: Ուղղակի "սահմանադրական" ճանապարհ ասածը պարզունակ ջուրծեծոցիա: Կամ պտի դուխ ունենան հեղափոխություն անեն, ասենք մարտի 1-ին, կամ էլ պետքա սսկվեն տեղները, հաշտվեն պարտության հետ ու ջուր ծեծեն: Իսկ դուք լուրջ նստել քննարկումեք սահմանադրական ճանապարհը...
> 
> Ասածդ ինչա?? Բա եթե դրա մասին չեք խոսում, ինչ իմաստ կա սահմանադրական ճանապարհ քննարկել? Որ հարց եմ տվել ուրեմն թեմայի շրջանակներում ու թեմայի քննարկումից բխող:


ապեր, եթե քննարկվում ա նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտությունը ապա դա միանշանակ ենթադրում ա սահմանադրական ճանապարհ… ընդդիմության ստեղծումն ու ձևավորումն ու գործունեությունը ինքը հենց սահմանադրական ճանապարհն ա… հիմա եթե դու սահմանադրական ճանապարհը համարում ես ջուրծեծոցի ուրեմն ընդդիմության գոյության հարց կամ նրանց սխալ կամ ճիշտ գործունեության հարց քննարկելը անիմաստ ա… ու եթե կարծում ես որ հեղափոխությունն ա ճիշտ ճանապարհը ապա դա ընդդիմությունը չի կարա անի, խոսքս ցանկացած ընդդիմության մասին ա, նույնիսկ էն ընդդիմությունը  որ երազում ենք ունենալ, բայց չունենք… հեղափոխությունը դա ամենավերջին միջոցն ա իշխանափոխության ու ոչ ամենալավը… և հեղափոխություն սովորաբար լինում ա երբ քաղաքականությունը սպառվում ա (կարող եք ասել ասել որ հասել ենք արդեն այդտեղ)… հեղափոխությունը դուխի հետ կապ չունի ապեր, հեղափոխությունը դա ավելի շուտ հուսահատության ու կատաղության արդյունք ա… ի դեպ մեր պարագայում նույնիսկ "հեղափոխություն" բառը սխալ ա…

… մեզ մոտ 2007-ի վերջից սկսվել ա փոփոխությունների պրոցես որը կարող է վերջանալ բռնի իշխանափողությամբ (սա ես հեղափոխություն բառի փոխարեն եմ օգտագործում), բայց մինչև սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը չսպառվի, բռնի իշխանափոխություն չի կարա լինի… 

… հիմա եթե կարծում ենք որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը սպառված ա ուրեմն պտի գա լիդերների մի խումբ որը ժողովրդին կպատրաստի զինված բռնի իշխանափոխության… այ էս վարյանտը կարաս քննարկես որպես սահմանադրականի ալտերնատիվ…

… իմիջայլոց ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության ձախողումը դեռ չի նշանակում սահմանադրական ճանապարհի ձախողում… Վիշապն ուներ վերևում առաջարկներ որոնք միանգամայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհի սահմանման մեջ են տեղավորվում…

----------


## Բիձա

> ապեր, եթե քննարկվում ա նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտությունը ապա դա միանշանակ ենթադրում ա սահմանադրական ճանապարհ… ընդդիմության ստեղծումն ու ձևավորումն ու գործունեությունը ինքը հենց սահմանադրական ճանապարհն ա… հիմա եթե դու սահմանադրական ճանապարհը համարում ես ջուրծեծոցի ուրեմն ընդդիմության գոյության հարց կամ նրանց սխալ կամ ճիշտ գործունեության հարց քննարկելը անիմաստ ա… ու եթե կարծում ես որ հեղափոխությունն ա ճիշտ ճանապարհը ապա դա ընդդիմությունը չի կարա անի, խոսքս ցանկացած ընդդիմության մասին ա, նույնիսկ էն ընդդիմությունը  որ երազում ենք ունենալ, բայց չունենք… հեղափոխությունը դա ամենավերջին միջոցն ա իշխանափոխության ու ոչ ամենալավը… և հեղափոխություն սովորաբար լինում ա երբ քաղաքականությունը սպառվում ա (կարող եք ասել ասել որ հասել ենք արդեն այդտեղ)… *հեղափոխությունը դուխի հետ կապ չունի ապեր, հեղափոխությունը դա ավելի շուտ հուսահատության ու կատաղության արդյունք ա…* ի դեպ մեր պարագայում նույնիսկ "հեղափոխություն" բառը սխալ ա…
> 
> … մեզ մոտ 2007-ի վերջից սկսվել ա փոփոխությունների պրոցես որը կարող է վերջանալ բռնի իշխանափողությամբ (սա ես հեղափոխություն բառի փոխարեն եմ օգտագործում), բայց մինչև սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը չսպառվի, բռնի իշխանափոխություն չի կարա լինի… 
> 
> … հիմա եթե կարծում ենք որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը սպառված ա ուրեմն պտի գա լիդերների մի խումբ որը ժողովրդին կպատրաստի զինված բռնի իշխանափոխության… այ էս վարյանտը կարաս քննարկես որպես սահմանադրականի ալտերնատիվ…
> 
> … իմիջայլոց ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության ձախողումը դեռ չի նշանակում սահմանադրական ճանապարհի ձախողում… Վիշապն ուներ վերևում առաջարկներ որոնք միանգամայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհի սահմանման մեջ են տեղավորվում…


Մեֆ, դուխը հիմքն ա, մնացածը դրա վրա ա նստում: 
Ոչ մի հուսահատ ու կատաղած առանց դուխ հեղափոխություն չի կարա անի: կամուրջից կգցվի, ցավից իրան կկծի, բայց հեղափոխություն չի անի-դուխը չի հերիքի:  :Ok: 
Մի դոզա դուխի դեպքում 10 տարում են հեղափոխություն անում, 10 դոզայի դեպքում - մի օրում: Հենց  դուխի բացակայությունն ա, որ    ֆոռումում տեսություն ենք իրար բացատրում -խաղողի խակ լինելու մասին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իրականում, ինչպես նշեց REAL_ist -ը, ջուր ծեծոցի է, 
> ու ասեմ ինչու: ընդանրապես ասած, սահմանադրություն կոչվածի հիմքերի հիմքը՝ դա ընտրությունների մեխանիզմն է ու իշխանության ընտրովի մարմինների ձևավորումը:
> հիմա, Հայաստանում այդ ընտրությունները չեն գործում, չկան: հետևաբար չկա նաև սահմանադրություն:
> ուրեմն, շատ տարօրինակ է, որ մի կողմը պաշտպանի ու շարժվի այդ տվյալ դեպքում անպետք թղթի կտորով , որի վերնագիրն է սահմանադրություն: ինչից՞ ելնելով պետք է իրան տակտիկապես  սահմանափակի: չէ՞ որ դա ապուշություն է :


Դիվ ջան մի քիչ շատ ես պրիմիտիվացնում… եթե սահմանադրականը ջուրծեծոցի ա ապա քննարկենք դրա ալտերնատիվ հակասահմանադրականը՝ բռնի իշխանափոխության վարյանտը, պատկերացնում ես չէ՞ ինչ հետաքրքիր քննարկում ա լինելու… ու կակ ռազ հենց էս վարյանտն ա սահմանափակում քեզ տակտիկապես… դու պրակտիկորեն որդեգրում ես մի տակտիկա որը համարվում ա կրիմինալ բոլոր երկրներում անխտիր… ու կակա ռազ սա իշխանություններին դարձնում ա տակտիկապես անսահմանափակ, իրանք իրանց արսենալում ցանկացած միջոց կարան օգտագործեն, ու չկասկածես կանեն և դու որևէ լեգալ անգամ ձևական բողոքի հնարավորություն չես ունենա … հիմա թե դրանք ինչքանով են էֆֆեկտիվ մի կողմ թողնենք, բայց հաստատ հիմիկվանից ավելի ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ են լինելու 0… պռի տօմ ապեր էս սաղը լինելու ա օրինական, քրեական օրնսգրքի տառին ու ոգուն համահունչ…

Սահամանադրության հիմքը մենակ ընտրությունների մեխանիզմը չի, դա գործիք ա… սահմանադրության հիմքը դա մարդու ազատությունն ու հավասարությունն ա և ամեն ինչ սրան ա ծառայում… 

Դիվ ջան դու պայքարում ես սահմանադրությամբ քեզ հասնող իրավուքների համար հենց սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված միջոցներով… հիմա եթե էդ սահմանադրությունը համարում ես անպետք թղթի կտոր, ուրմեն դու չես ընդունում դրանով քեզ տրված իրավունքները… էլ էդ ո՞ր իրավունքիդ համար ես ուզում պայքարես… զա կա՞յֆ… էդ էլ ա վարյանտ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դուխը հիմքն ա, մնացածը դրա վրա ա նստում: 
> Ոչ մի հուսահատ ու կատաղած առանց դուխ հեղափոխություն չի կարա անի: կամուրջից կգցվի, ցավից իրան կկծի, բայց հեղափոխություն չի անի-դուխը չի հերիքի: 
> Մի դոզա դուխի դեպքում 10 տարում են հեղափոխություն անում, 10 դոզայի դեպքում - մի օրում: Հենց  դուխի բացակայությունն ա, որ    ֆոռումում տեսություն ենք իրար բացատրում -խաղողի խակ լինելու մասին:


Մարդու դուխը բարձր ա լինում երբ կյանքը լավ ա լինում… իսկ հեղափոխությունը՝ երբ կյանքը վատ ա լինում… վատ ու ստորացված կյանքից են մարդիկ դուրս գալիս հեղափոխության … եթե էդքան դուխ ունենան լավ կապրեն ու իրանց իրավունքները ոչ ոք չի կարա ոտնահարի… էլ հեղափոխություն անում են ինչ անեն…

… Բիձ ապեր, մի օրվա մեջ հեղափոխություն չի լինում… անհնար ա… մի հատ օրինակ ցույց տուր… նույնիսկ պերեվառոտին մի քանի տարի ա պետք որտեղ ժողովուրդը մասնակից չի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, պետք չի Սոմալի գնալ… Մեր մոտ ժողովուրդը ոտքի ա կանգնել (կամ, էր կանգնել), բառացի ասում ա, ուզում եմ «ի զեն», իրան ասում են «հոպ, հանկարծ տենց բան չանես, հակասահմանադրական ա, մեկ էլ ղարաբաղը վտանգում ես»: Մենք չենք պարտվել, ապեր, մեզ զոռով պարտվացրել են, էս ա սաղ խնդիրը: Ու հիմա էլ մեզ մեղադրում են պարտավացված լինելու մեջ: *Ժողովրդի միակ սխալը եղել ա էն, որ հավատացել ա, որ իրան առաջնորդում են դեպի հեղափոխություն:* Ժողովուդրը քցվել ա, շատ դաժան կերպով, ու հիմա էլ չի ուզում երկրորդ անգամ քցված լինի, թքել ա ամեն ինչի վրա ու նստել ա տունը: Ու հիմա էլ իրան մեղադրում են իներտ ու պասիվ լինելու մեջ: Պարադոքսալ վիճակ ա - հենց ասում են պատրաստ ենք, ասում են հանգստացի, հենց հանսգստանում են, ասում են, ինչի ակտիվ չես, արի քո իրավունքները պաշտպանի:


Ապեր ժողովրդին ոչ ոք հեղափոխություն չի խոստացել, դե տենց լիներ էլ ընտրությունների խի են մասնակցում… քցելը գի՞տես որը կլիներ, էն որ էդ հավքված անզեն ժողովրդին կոչ անեին որ հարձակվեն մինչև ատամները զինված ոստիկանության, բանակի սպեցնազի ու ախռաննիկների բանդաների վրա… ես կարծում եմ որ քաղաքական ուժը տենց կոչ չի կարա անի… եթե տենց քաղաքական ուժ եք ման գալիս ուրեմն իզուր, տենց քաղաքական ուժ չկա… ոչ մի տեղ…

----------


## Բիձա

> Մարդու դուխը բարձր ա լինում երբ կյանքը լավ ա լինում… իսկ հեղափոխությունը՝ երբ կյանքը վատ ա լինում… վատ ու ստորացված կյանքից են մարդիկ դուրս գալիս հեղափոխության … եթե էդքան դուխ ունենան լավ կապրեն ու իրանց իրավունքները ոչ ոք չի կարա ոտնահարի… էլ հեղափոխություն անում են ինչ անեն…
> 
> … Բիձ ապեր, մի օրվա մեջ հեղափոխություն չի լինում… անհնար ա… մի հատ օրինակ ցույց տուր… նույնիսկ պերեվառոտին մի քանի տարի ա պետք որտեղ ժողովուրդը մասնակից չի


Մեֆ ջան, դուխը լավ կյանքի հետ կապ չունի: Դուխի համար և գենետիկական նախադրյալներ են պետք  և էթնո-սոցիալական հատուկ մթնոլորտ ու տրադիցիաներ, որ այդ հատկանիշը  դրսևորվի: 
Դուխը հաղթելու հոգեբանություն է: 
Դուխովը մանրամասն չի անալիզում հետևանքները ու  ոչ թե նրա համար,  որ հիմար է, այլ որովհետև ռասչետ է անում դիմացինի ցածր դուխի վրա- ով-ում: Այսինքն դուխովը վաբանկ խաղացողն է, պատրաստ է զոհվելու հանուն իր պատվի ու նպատակի: Հաղթեց- կտոնի հաղթանակը, պարտվեց- թքած, կհեռանա աշխարհից առանց զղջալու: Մի ուրիշը իր գործը կվերջացնի: Սա է դուխի վարվելակեպի տրամաբանությունը: 
Բանակն է, ազգերի կռիվն է դուխի վրա, բանտի ավտարիտետների դիրքն է դուխով ձեռք բերված: Վազգեն ռոբ, սերժ, մուկ, դոդ, լֆիկ սաղն էլ դուխի հաշվին  են դիրքի հասել: Հնարավոր չի դուխը հանել քաղաքական հավասարումներից ևս: Մանավանդ հայկական խաղերից: 
Դուխը ֆիզիկական ուժի հետ էլ կապ չունի: 
Դուխը հայերեն երևի որպես խիզախ ենք թարգմանում, բայց մենք շատ նեղ  իմաստ ենք դրել այդ բառի մեջ, քան ռուսները դուխովի մեջ: 
Վատ կյանքով սոցիալական բունտի են դուրս գալիս: Իսկ հեղափոխության մասին ես չեմ խոսել, ես միշտ էլ շեշտել եմ մի քանի հոգու ստեղծած էս դուքանը քանդելու մասին: Եթե քեզ ձեռ է տալիս դա հեղափոխություն կոչել, էդպես ասա, բայց խոսքը դրանց քշելու մեթոդոլոգիայի մասին է: Ճիշտ ես, դուխով ժողովրդին էն գլխից կզացնել չէին կարող, դրա համար էլ 2000 տարի ԲՏ-եքի մասին չէինք խոսի: 
Բայց դե հիմա շատ նեղն ենք, մեզանից անկախ երազում ենք չեղածի մասին: 
Գոնե ճիշտ երազել հո կարելի է:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դուխը լավ կյանքի հետ կապ չունի: Դուխի համար և գենետիկական նախադրյալներ են պետք  և էթնո-սոցիալական հատուկ մթնոլորտ ու տրադիցիաներ, որ այդ հատկանիշը  դրսևորվի: 
> Դուխը հաղթելու հոգեբանություն է: 
> Դուխովը մանրամասն չի անալիզում հետևանքները ու  ոչ թե նրա համար,  որ հիմար է, այլ որովհետև ռասչետ է անում դիմացինի ցածր դուխի վրա- ով-ում: Այսինքն դուխովը վաբանկ խաղացողն է, պատրաստ է զոհվելու հանուն իր պատվի ու նպատակի: Հաղթեց- կտոնի հաղթանակը, պարտվեց- թքած, կհեռանա աշխարհից առանց զղջալու: Մի ուրիշը իր գործը կվերջացնի: Սա է դուխի վարվելակեպի տրամաբանությունը: 
> Բանակն է, ազգերի կռիվն է դուխի վրա, բանտի ավտարիտետների դիրքն է դուխով ձեռք բերված: Վազգեն ռոբ, սերժ, մուկ, դոդ, լֆիկ սաղն էլ դուխի հաշվին  են դիրքի հասել: Հնարավոր չի դուխը հանել քաղաքական հավասարումներից ևս: Մանավանդ հայկական խաղերից: 
> Դուխը ֆիզիկական ուժի հետ էլ կապ չունի: 
> Դուխը հայերեն երևի որպես խիզախ ենք թարգմանում, բայց մենք շատ նեղ  իմաստ ենք դրել այդ բառի մեջ, քան ռուսները դուխովի մեջ: 
> Վատ կյանքով սոցիալական բունտի են դուրս գալիս: Իսկ հեղափոխության մասին ես չեմ խոսել, ես միշտ էլ շեշտել եմ մի քանի հոգու ստեղծած էս դուքանը քանդելու մասին: Եթե քեզ ձեռ է տալիս դա հեղափոխություն կոչել, էդպես ասա, բայց խոսքը դրանց քշելու մեթոդոլոգիայի մասին է: Ճիշտ ես, դուխով ժողովրդին էն գլխից կզացնել չէին կարող, դրա համար էլ 2000 տարի ԲՏ-եքի մասին չէինք խոսի: 
> Բայց դե հիմա շատ նեղն ենք, մեզանից անկախ երազում ենք չեղածի մասին: 
> Գոնե ճիշտ երազել հո կարելի է:


բիձ ապեր հակասություններ կան գրածներիդ մեջ… մեկ գրում ես…*Դուխի համար և գենետիկական նախադրյալներ են պետք  և էթնո-սոցիալական հատուկ մթնոլորտ ու տրադիցիաներ, որ այդ հատկանիշը  դրսևորվի:* մեկ էլ գրում ես… *Բանակն է, ազգերի կռիվն է դուխի վրա, բանտի ավտարիտետների դիրքն է դուխով ձեռք բերված: Վազգեն ռոբ, սերժ, մուկ, դոդ, լֆիկ սաղն էլ դուխի հաշվին  են դիրքի հասել: Հնարավոր չի դուխը հանել քաղաքական հավասարումներից ևս:*… պարզվում ա ինչ այլանդակություն կա սաղ դուխի վրա ա ու իրանց էլ մեղադրում ես որ դուխ չունեն… ես չգիտեի որ էս վերը նշված անձինք ընտենց պատկառելի դուխով տղերք են ու ներկայացնում են մեր գենետիկ նախադրյալն ու թփնոսոցիալական պատկերը… 

… ինձ դուխ պետք չի… ընգեր… ոչ էլ ուզում եմ որ տենց դուխովները գան երկրի գլուխ… հեն ա արդեն ընդեղ նստած են էլի… ժողովուրդն էլ ինչ, իր արյան գնով մի դուխովին պտի հանի մեկ ուրիշին դնի՞…

----------

Kuk (27.02.2010), Rammer (27.02.2010), Վիշապ (27.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժողովուրդ, պարզապես յանի ժողովդրի իրավունքների համար պայքարող քաղաքական ուժը իրավունք չուներ ժողովդրդին «ռամկեքի» մեջ դնելու, այսինքն պայքարի ձևի բաժանում պիտի առհասարակ չլիներ, «սահմանադրական պայքար» հասկացությունն էլ պիտի չլիներ: Չպիտի դրվեր առհասարակ պայքարի սահմանադրական լինել-չլինելու հարցը, մանավանդ որ դնողը ուզում է յանի սահմանադրական կարգ վերականգնել ու դեռ չի էլ խորանում, թե իրենց հնջռկած սահամադրությունը ինչքանով է համընկնում քաղաքացիների շահերին ու ինչքանով է ժողովդրավարություն ապահովում սույն երկրում: Պարզապես ժողովդրին հանգստացնելու միջոց էր, ուրիշ ոչինչ, հասկանու՞մ եք՝ ՈՉԻՆՉ: Մի կառչեք պահի տակ թուլացած ու հոգնած մեկի հայտարարություններից:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ապեր, եթե քննարկվում ա նոր ընդդիմության անհրաժեշտությունը ապա դա միանշանակ ենթադրում ա սահմանադրական ճանապարհ… ընդդիմության ստեղծումն ու ձևավորումն ու գործունեությունը ինքը հենց սահմանադրական ճանապարհն ա… հիմա եթե դու սահմանադրական ճանապարհը համարում ես ջուրծեծոցի ուրեմն ընդդիմության գոյության հարց կամ նրանց սխալ կամ ճիշտ գործունեության հարց քննարկելը անիմաստ ա… ու եթե կարծում ես որ հեղափոխությունն ա ճիշտ ճանապարհը ապա դա ընդդիմությունը չի կարա անի, խոսքս ցանկացած ընդդիմության մասին ա, նույնիսկ էն ընդդիմությունը  որ երազում ենք ունենալ, բայց չունենք… հեղափոխությունը դա ամենավերջին միջոցն ա իշխանափոխության ու ոչ ամենալավը… և հեղափոխություն սովորաբար լինում ա երբ քաղաքականությունը սպառվում ա (կարող եք ասել ասել որ հասել ենք արդեն այդտեղ)… հեղափոխությունը դուխի հետ կապ չունի ապեր, հեղափոխությունը դա ավելի շուտ հուսահատության ու կատաղության արդյունք ա… ի դեպ մեր պարագայում նույնիսկ "հեղափոխություն" բառը սխալ ա…
> 
> … մեզ մոտ 2007-ի վերջից սկսվել ա փոփոխությունների պրոցես որը կարող է վերջանալ բռնի իշխանափողությամբ (սա ես հեղափոխություն բառի փոխարեն եմ օգտագործում), բայց մինչև սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը չսպառվի, բռնի իշխանափոխություն չի կարա լինի… 
> 
> … հիմա եթե կարծում ենք որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը սպառված ա ուրեմն պտի գա լիդերների մի խումբ որը ժողովրդին կպատրաստի զինված բռնի իշխանափոխության… այ էս վարյանտը կարաս քննարկես որպես սահմանադրականի ալտերնատիվ…
> 
> … իմիջայլոց ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեության ձախողումը դեռ չի նշանակում սահմանադրական ճանապարհի ձախողում… Վիշապն ուներ վերևում առաջարկներ որոնք միանգամայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհի սահմանման մեջ են տեղավորվում…


Մի խառնի, ինձ թվումա պետքա հասկանայիր, որ ջուրծեծոցին սահմանադրական ճանապարհ *առանձնացնելնա*, վռոդի մենք ենքան վեհ ենք, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհով չենք գնա: Իսկ ետ ուրիշ ճանապարհը բերդում փթելնա, հակառակ բոլոր դեպքերում ճանապարհը սահմանադրականա: Հիմա հասկանում ես դեմագոգիան որնա?

----------


## dvgray

> Մեֆ ջան, դուխը լավ կյանքի հետ կապ չունի: Դուխի համար և գենետիկական նախադրյալներ են պետք  և էթնո-սոցիալական հատուկ մթնոլորտ ու տրադիցիաներ, որ այդ հատկանիշը  դրսևորվի: 
> Դուխը հաղթելու հոգեբանություն է: 
> Դուխովը մանրամասն չի անալիզում հետևանքները ու  ոչ թե նրա համար,  որ հիմար է, այլ որովհետև ռասչետ է անում դիմացինի ցածր դուխի վրա- ով-ում: Այսինքն դուխովը վաբանկ խաղացողն է, պատրաստ է զոհվելու հանուն իր պատվի ու նպատակի: Հաղթեց- կտոնի հաղթանակը, պարտվեց- թքած, կհեռանա աշխարհից առանց զղջալու: Մի ուրիշը իր գործը կվերջացնի: Սա է դուխի վարվելակեպի տրամաբանությունը: 
> Բանակն է, ազգերի կռիվն է դուխի վրա, բանտի ավտարիտետների դիրքն է դուխով ձեռք բերված: Վազգեն ռոբ, սերժ, մուկ, դոդ, լֆիկ սաղն էլ դուխի հաշվին  են դիրքի հասել: Հնարավոր չի դուխը հանել քաղաքական հավասարումներից ևս: Մանավանդ հայկական խաղերից: 
> Դուխը ֆիզիկական ուժի հետ էլ կապ չունի: 
> Դուխը հայերեն երևի որպես խիզախ ենք թարգմանում, բայց մենք շատ նեղ  իմաստ ենք դրել այդ բառի մեջ, քան ռուսները դուխովի մեջ: 
> Վատ կյանքով սոցիալական բունտի են դուրս գալիս: Իսկ հեղափոխության մասին ես չեմ խոսել, ես միշտ էլ շեշտել եմ մի քանի հոգու ստեղծած էս դուքանը քանդելու մասին: Եթե քեզ ձեռ է տալիս դա հեղափոխություն կոչել, էդպես ասա, բայց խոսքը դրանց քշելու մեթոդոլոգիայի մասին է: Ճիշտ ես, դուխով ժողովրդին էն գլխից կզացնել չէին կարող, դրա համար էլ 2000 տարի ԲՏ-եքի մասին չէինք խոսի: 
> Բայց դե հիմա շատ նեղն ենք, մեզանից անկախ երազում ենք չեղածի մասին: 
> Գոնե ճիշտ երազել հո կարելի է:


Հայաստանում նոր ընդիմության ղեկավար կարելի է ընտրել Գագիկ Շամշյանին

----------

Բիձա (27.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> բիձ ապեր հակասություններ կան գրածներիդ մեջ… մեկ գրում ես…*Դուխի համար և գենետիկական նախադրյալներ են պետք  և էթնո-սոցիալական հատուկ մթնոլորտ ու տրադիցիաներ, որ այդ հատկանիշը  դրսևորվի:* մեկ էլ գրում ես… *Բանակն է, ազգերի կռիվն է դուխի վրա, բանտի ավտարիտետների դիրքն է դուխով ձեռք բերված: Վազգեն ռոբ, սերժ, մուկ, դոդ, լֆիկ սաղն էլ դուխի հաշվին  են դիրքի հասել: Հնարավոր չի դուխը հանել քաղաքական հավասարումներից ևս:*… պարզվում ա ինչ այլանդակություն կա սաղ դուխի վրա ա ու իրանց էլ մեղադրում ես որ դուխ չունեն… ես չգիտեի որ էս վերը նշված անձինք ընտենց պատկառելի դուխով տղերք են ու ներկայացնում են մեր գենետիկ նախադրյալն ու թփնոսոցիալական պատկերը… 
> 
> … ինձ դուխ պետք չի… ընգեր… ոչ էլ ուզում եմ որ տենց դուխովները գան երկրի գլուխ… հեն ա արդեն ընդեղ նստած են էլի… ժողովուրդն էլ ինչ, իր արյան գնով մի դուխովին պտի հանի մեկ ուրիշին դնի՞…


Հակասություն չկա, Մեֆ ջան: Այլանդակությունն էլ, հերոսությունն էլ, ԲՏ-ունն էլ դուխի վրա են նստած: 
Իմ նշած բոլորն էլ   դուխով են եղել ու նոր եկողն էլ է դուխով լինելու: Մարդկային հասարակության հոգեբանությունն է այդպիսին- լիդերը դուխով , այլ ոչ թե քռչ պետք է լինի:  Այլ հարց, որ երբ ժողովուրդը քռչ է, իսկ լիդերը դուխով, ապա այդ պարագայում լիդերը լկտիանում, դառնում է ԲՏ:
Քեզ դուխ պետք չի, ուրեմն երկիր չես ունենա: 
Սրանում է երևի  մեր վեճի հիմքը: Ազնվությունն ու վեհությունը իշխանության հետ կապ չունեն: Պետությունը սեփականություն է ու նաև էդ սեփականության պաշտպանն է: Ինտելիգենտիկությամբ սեփականություն չեն պաշտպանում, շներով, ուժով ու զոռբայությամբ են այն պաշտպանում: 
Հայկական ընդիմությունը շատ ավելի շատ աշխարհայացքային պրոբլեմներ ունի, քան հայկական իշխանությունը:  :Ok: 
Իշխանությունը ժողովրդի հետ հարաբերություններում գնում է իր համար ամենառացիոնալ ճանապարհնեով և դրանում չի կարելի մեղադրել նրան: Ընդիմությունն է, որ կուրորեն է շարժվում, առանց որևէ բան հասկանալու:  :Ok: 
Ընդիմության մարդկային արատներն ինձ համար հասկանալի են ու բացատրելի: Բայց նրա տհասությունը մերժելի է ու պետք է մերժվի: :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի խառնի, ինձ թվումա պետքա հասկանայիր, որ ջուրծեծոցին սահմանադրական ճանապարհ *առանձնացնելնա*, վռոդի մենք ենքան վեհ ենք, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհով չենք գնա: Իսկ ետ ուրիշ ճանապարհը բերդում փթելնա, հակառակ բոլոր դեպքերում ճանապարհը սահմանադրականա: Հիմա հասկանում ես դեմագոգիան որնա?


Ապեր ես ամեն ինչն էլ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, ուղղակի դու կարծում ես որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը որդեգրվում ա զուտ "վռոդի մենք ենքան վեհ ենք, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհով չենք գնա"-ի համար… չէ ռեալիստ ջան, սահմանադրական ճանապարհը ունի պրակտիկ կողմ … եթե դու էդ կարծիքն ունես սահամանադրական ճանապարհի մասին ուրեմն քո համար դա միշտ էլ ջուրծեծոցի ա լինելու…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հակասություն չկա, Մեֆ ջան: *Այլանդակությունն էլ, հերոսությունն էլ, ԲՏ-ունն էլ դուխի վրա են նստած:* 
> Իմ նշած բոլորն էլ   դուխով են եղել ու նոր եկողն էլ է դուխով լինելու: Մարդկային հասարակության հոգեբանությունն է այդպիսին- լիդերը դուխով , այլ ոչ թե քռչ պետք է լինի:  Այլ հարց, որ երբ ժողովուրդը քռչ է, իսկ լիդերը դուխով, ապա այդ պարագայում լիդերը լկտիանում, դառնում է ԲՏ:
> *Քեզ դուխ պետք չի, ուրեմն երկիր չես ունենա:* 
> Սրանում է երևի  մեր վեճի հիմքը: Ազնվությունն ու վեհությունը իշխանության հետ կապ չունեն: Պետությունը սեփականություն է ու նաև էդ սեփականության պաշտպանն է: Ինտելիգենտիկությամբ սեփականություն չեն պաշտպանում, շներով, ուժով ու զոռբայությամբ են այն պաշտպանում: 
> Հայկական ընդիմությունը շատ ավելի շատ աշխարհայացքային պրոբլեմներ ունի, քան հայկական իշխանությունը: 
> Իշխանությունը ժողովրդի հետ հարաբերություններում գնում է իր համար ամենառացիոնալ ճանապարհնեով և դրանում չի կարելի մեղադրել նրան: Ընդիմությունն է, որ կուրորեն է շարժվում, առանց որևէ բան հասկանալու: 
> Ընդիմության մարդկային արատներն ինձ համար հասկանալի են ու բացատրելի: Բայց նրա տհասությունը մերժելի է ու պետք է մերժվի:


Բիձ, հլա մի հատ էս սևով ընդգծվածները իրար կողքի դիր էլի… *Այլանդակությունն էլ, հերոսությունն էլ, ԲՏ-ունն էլ դուխի վրա են նստած: Քեզ դուխ պետք չի, ուրեմն երկիր չես ունենա:*

ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս դուխ որ ունենում ես այլանդակ ԲՏ ես լինում ու երկիր ես ունենու՞մ… առաջին անգամն եմ էս տեսության հետ շփվում… 

Հիմա ինչ, որպեսզի երկիր ունենաք պտի այլանդակ ԲՏ լինեն՞ք…

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր ես ամեն ինչն էլ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, ուղղակի դու կարծում ես որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը որդեգրվում ա զուտ "վռոդի մենք ենքան վեհ ենք, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհով չենք գնա"-ի համար… չէ ռեալիստ ջան, սահմանադրական ճանապարհը ունի պրակտիկ կողմ … եթե դու էդ կարծիքն ունես սահամանադրական ճանապարհի մասին ուրեմն քո համար դա միշտ էլ ջուրծեծոցի ա լինելու…


Մեֆ, մի հարց  :Smile:  
Ըստ քեզ - 
1775-1783թթ. Ամերիկյան Հեղափոխական պատերազմը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի ու տեղական լոյալիստների և Մեծ Բրիտանիական 13 կոլոնիաների մեջև, որի արդյունքում նրանք իրենց հայտարարեցին որպես անկախ պետություն , - սահմանադրական էր՞ թե հակասահմանադրական:

----------

REAL_ist (28.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, հլա մի հատ էս սևով ընդգծվածները իրար կողքի դիր էլի… *Այլանդակությունն էլ, հերոսությունն էլ, ԲՏ-ունն էլ դուխի վրա են նստած: Քեզ դուխ պետք չի, ուրեմն երկիր չես ունենա:*
> 
> ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս դուխ որ ունենում ես այլանդակ ԲՏ ես լինում ու երկիր ես ունենու՞մ… առաջին անգամն եմ էս տեսության հետ շփվում… 
> 
> Հիմա ինչ, որպեսզի երկիր ունենաք պտի այլանդակ ԲՏ լինեն՞ք…


Դու իմ գրածից միայն այլանդակն ես վերցրել, չնայած հատուկ նշել էի նաև մյուս տարբերակները: 
Այո, կրկնվեմ- որ մենակ դուխով ազգն է  իր դուխով տղերքի շնորհիվ  պետություն  ունենում: Այլնադակ դուպովը այլանդակ պետություն ա սարքում, նորմալ դուխովը նորմալ պետություն:
 Ու հաստատ  մենակ դու չես առաջին անգամ  այս տեսության մասին լսում: Հայերիս մեծ մասը դրանից խաբար չի: Բայց ես էլ դրա մասին իմացող միակը չեմ: Աշխարհի մեծամասնությունը գիտի այդ մասին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Այլնադակ դուպովը այլանդակ պետություն ա սարքում…


Բիձ, քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի դուխի վրա հիմնված տեսությունը, եթե նորմալ երկիր սարքելու համար, փաստորեն դուխը կապ չունի: Ճշմարտություն, ընդհանուրի շահեր, համամարդկային արժեքներ, փաստորեն հավայի բաներ են, կարևորը մարդ դուխ ունենա, հա՞: Էդ դուխը ոչնչից չի ծնվում, դուխ կոչվածի հետևում միշտ ինչ-ինչ ցանկություններն են, որոնց մեծամասնությունը նորմալ երկիր ունենալու հետ հեչ կապ չունի, իսկ այ ինքնահաստավելու ու սաղին կզցնելու հետ այն էլ ինչքան: Գողագանների վախտերն անցել են Բիձ, հիմա տեխնիկայի դար է, իսկ տեխնիկան (զենքը) տեղով դուխ է, որ կա :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.03.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Բիձ, քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի դուխի վրա հիմնված տեսությունը, եթե նորմալ երկիր սարքելու համար, փաստորեն դուխը կապ չունի: Ճշմարտություն, ընդհանուրի շահեր, համամարդկային արժեքներ, փաստորեն հավայի բաներ են, կարևորը մարդ դուխ ունենա, հա՞: Էդ դուխը ոչնչից չի ծնվում, դուխ կոչվածի հետևում միշտ ինչ-ինչ ցանկություններն են, որոնց մեծամասնությունը նորմալ երկիր ունենալու հետ հեչ կապ չունի, իսկ այ ինքնահաստավելու ու սաղին կզցնելու հետ այն էլ ինչքան: Գողագանների վախտերն անցել են Բիձ, հիմա տեխնիկայի դար է, իսկ տեխնիկան (զենքը) տեղով դուխ է, որ կա


Վիշապ, էտ քա ասած 


> Ճշմարտություն, ընդհանուրի շահեր, համամարդկային արժեքներ,


և այլն , բոլոր մարդիկ էլ հասկանում են վերջին հաշվով: սակայն մի երկրում "սոմալի". "սդրբեջան" ու "հայաստան" է, մյուս երկրում "ֆրանսիա" ու "ամերիկա":
ու ամբողջ խնդիրը այդ հավասար հասկանաուց հետո բերվում է նրան, որ մի երկրում այդ Արժեքների համար կարողանում են պայքարել /հիմնականում զինված ճանապարհով/ ու հասնել դրան, մյուս երկրներում համարում են որ դրա համար պետք ա մենակ խոսան ու միտինգ անեն ու մնում են ստրկատիրական կամ մաքսիմում ֆեոդալական հասարակարգերում:

Հիմա մի հարց էլ քեզ:Փաստորեն Սպարտակը հավայի  գողական էր հա՞  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (28.02.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի դուխի վրա հիմնված տեսությունը, եթե նորմալ երկիր սարքելու համար, փաստորեն դուխը կապ չունի: Ճշմարտություն, ընդհանուրի շահեր, համամարդկային արժեքներ, փաստորեն հավայի բաներ են, կարևորը մարդ դուխ ունենա, հա՞: Էդ դուխը ոչնչից չի ծնվում, դուխ կոչվածի հետևում միշտ ինչ-ինչ ցանկություններն են, որոնց մեծամասնությունը նորմալ երկիր ունենալու հետ հեչ կապ չունի, իսկ այ ինքնահաստավելու ու սաղին կզցնելու հետ այն էլ ինչքան: Գողագանների վախտերն անցել են Բիձ, հիմա տեխնիկայի դար է, իսկ տեխնիկան (զենքը) տեղով դուխ է, որ կա


Ոչ թե գողականների վախտերն են անցել, այլ ձևերն են փոխվել: Մոտիվացիաները նույնն են մնացել -ամբիցիա, կամք, էգո,  ուրիշների վրա թքած ունենալը, շատ դեպքերում նաև հակառակորդի մասսայական կոտորածին գնալը: 
Մտքովդ անց կացրու ցանկացած հզոր երկրի նախկին կամ ժամանակակից ղեկավարի ու համեմատի, թե նրա արածները քո շկալայում ավելի շատ գողականի արածին են բռնում, թե հարիֆի: Օրինակ վերցրու Տատչերին, նրա հետնորդներին, կամ ռուսական - իր պառլամենտ գնդակահարածին, կամ սովետական վերջին դեբիլին, որ երկիր քանդեց, ու հիմա էլ աղջկա հետ աշխարհով ընկած կլոունություն է անում, որ օրվա հացի փող առնի: 
Վերցրու մի տարի առաջվա  ամերիկացուն- որը նորմալ, տրամաբանական  սանդղակի վրա պատմական որևէ հրեշից պակաս չէր, բայց դիտվում է որպես նորմալ երկրի իբր մի քիչ վատ աշխատած նախագահ: 
Էս հիմիկվանին էլ կտեսնենք, թե ինչ կդառնա մոտակա 1-2 տարում: 
Բացառություններ համարյա թե չկան: Ու դա  ժողովրդի պահանջն է: Ուժեղ ժողովուրդը մի վայրկյան իսկ չի հանդուրժի քռչի: Երկակի ստանդարտ ասածը հենց ժողովրդի մեջ է նստած: 
Հիմա մեր ժողովրդի ագրեսիվության մակարդակը հերիքում է միայն էս  գողականության մակարդակին, այսինքն միայն ներսում ԲՏ-ություն անող իշխանության: Ու դրանք էլ  ըստ ժողովրդի ներսում առկա  պետենցիալների- դրսում մուկ են, ներսում կատու են ճղած: Դրսում չեն կարողանում թալանել, որովհետև այնտեղ թույլիկ են, - ներսում են թալանում: Խելքները չի հասնում գործարան աշխատեցնել ու նորմալ բիզնես անել- ստիպված թալանում են նաղդով,  գազով, գաջով, կարագ -հացով ու  մառշռուտկով: Ու իշխանություն փոխելով թալանի մակարդակ չի փոխվելու, որովհետև մեզանում մի ստեղծագործ մտքին զուգահեռ 100 հատ մլիցա կամ այլևայլ թերություններով մի մարդակերպ է նստած:  Մենք դրա տերն ենք:  *Մենք, սաղովս էս ենք*: Հին ու նոր, -չնչին բացառություններով, 2000 տարի բոլորս նույն սանրի կտավն են: Չարժի արդյոք մտածել, որ մի գուցե դեֆեկտը մեր ազգի աշխարհընկալման, արժեքայինի մակարդակով է՞: 
Որ հայերով աշխարհով մեկ ընկած սրա նրա դոշին  հեկեկալով լացում ենք, ու ուրախանում, թե էս մեկն էլ մեզ հասկացավ, -մեր հետ լաց եղավ,  դրանով մենք ժխտում ենք երկիր ունենալու մեր ունակությունն իսկ: 
Հաղթողին չեն դատում ասացվածքը ես չեմ հնարել:   :Ok: 
 Իսկ տեխնիկայի դուխի մասին շատ լավ գիտեմ հայկական ինտեռնետի ու մնացած "տեխնիկայի" ողբալի վիճակից ելնելով: Տեխնիկան ինքնին սուբյեկտ չի- տեխնիկա աշխատեցնողն է սուբյեկտը: Լավագույն  տեխնիկան տուր ապուշին, մաքսիմում կքանդի, գոյացած ժեշտ, բոլտ ու գայկից իրա հավաբնի չափառը կսարքի ու երջանկացած կշարունակի  ապուշ կյանքը: 
Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ զարմացած եմ նման արձագանքների համար: Ու տխուր, որ  իսկապես պետությունը մեզ համար երևի ավելորդ շքեղություն է:  :Bad:

----------

Արևածագ (02.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս արտասահմանցիները որ չեն սկսում քարոզ կարդալ :Tongue:  



> Վիշապ, էտ քա ասած
> Ճշմարտություն, ընդհանուրի շահեր, համամարդկային արժեքներ,
> և այլն , բոլոր մարդիկ էլ հասկանում են վերջին հաշվով: սակայն մի երկրում "սոմալի". "սդրբեջան" ու "հայաստան" է, մյուս երկրում "ֆրանսիա" ու "ամերիկա":


Դիվ իմ կարծիքով ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց այն է, որ մի երկրում հասկանում են, իսկ մյուս երկրում չեն հասկանում: Դու Կանադայի քաղաքացիներին հարցրու շահերից ու արի Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին հարցրու շահերից ու հլը տես մարդկանց մոտ լրիվ նույն արժեհամակարգերն ե՞ն: Որ Սպարտակի վիճակի ու Հայաստանի քաղաքացու վիճակի նմանությունը ցույց տաս, կասեմ թե Սպարտակին ինչը դրդեց ապստամբելու :Tongue:  :Jpit: 




> Խելքները չի հասնում գործարան աշխատեցնել ու նորմալ բիզնես անել- ստիպված թալանում են նաղդով, գազով, գաջով, կարագ -հացով ու մառշռուտկով:


Նայած ումը: Արի մի հատ տես Լֆիկ Սամոյի սուպերմարկետները, կամ Հրանտ Վարդանյանի հրուշակեղենի կոմբինատը, կամ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի կաթնամթերքի կոմբինատը, ու կտեսնես որ խելքները լավ էլ հասնում է: Ու առհասարակ Հայաստանում օլիգարխները երկու խմբի են բաժանվում՝ նրանք, ովքեր սկբից բիզնեսով են սկսել հետո գնել իշխանություն, որ բիզնեսը ապահովագրեն, և նրանք, ովքեր իշխանությամբ են սկսել, թալանել են բյուջեն, ու հետո նոր գնել են բիզնես, որ փողերը ապահովագրեն: Օրինակ ես Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին այդ առումով չէի համեմատի ասենք Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հետ, լրիվ տարբեր ճանապարհներ անցած կերպարներ են: Հայաստանի ողջ դժբախտությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ բիզնեսն ու իշխանությունը նույն հարթության վրա են: Քանի հարկային-մաքսային առավելություններից օգտվելը ու լավ տղերքին մուծվելը ավելի ձեռնտու է, ապա սենց է մնալու: Հենց լավ տղերքի գործերը էնքան վատ գնան, որ սկսեն բիզնես անողներին նեղել, էդ ժամանակ հնարավոր է որ բան կփոխվի: Իսկ եթե «դուխ» կոչվածին այդպես շատ կարևորություն ենք տալիս, ապա նախ և առաջ ժողովդրին պետք է սեփական իրավունքները բացատրել, նոր դուխ տալ, առանց հասկանալու դուխը կնշանակի՝ ով ավելի շատ դուխ ունի, նա էլ լավ տղա է, իսկ հիմա հենց այդպես է որ կա, այսինքն անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ է փոխվելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Էս արտասահմանցիները որ չեն սկսում քարոզ կարդալ 
> 
> 
> Դիվ իմ կարծիքով ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց այն է, որ մի երկրում հասկանում են, իսկ մյուս երկրում չեն հասկանում: Դու Կանադայի քաղաքացիներին հարցրու շահերից ու արի Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին հարցրու շահերից ու հլը տես մարդկանց մոտ լրիվ նույն արժեհամակարգերն ե՞ն: Որ Սպարտակի վիճակի ու Հայաստանի քաղաքացու վիճակի նմանությունը ցույց տաս, կասեմ թե Սպարտակին ինչը դրդեց ապստամբելու
> 
> 
> Նայած ումը: Արի մի հատ տես Լֆիկ Սամոյի սուպերմարկետները, կամ Հրանտ Վարդանյանի հրուշակեղենի կոմբինատը, կամ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի կաթնամթերքի կոմբինատը, ու կտեսնես որ խելքները լավ էլ հասնում է: Ու առհասարակ Հայաստանում օլիգարխները երկու խմբի են բաժանվում՝ նրանք, ովքեր սկբից բիզնեսով են սկսել հետո գնել իշխանություն, որ բիզնեսը ապահովագրեն, և նրանք, ովքեր իշխանությամբ են սկսել, թալանել են բյուջեն, ու հետո նոր գնել են բիզնես, որ փողերը ապահովագրեն: Օրինակ ես Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին այդ առումով չէի համեմատի ասենք Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հետ, լրիվ տարբեր ճանապարհներ անցած կերպարներ են: Հայաստանի ողջ դժբախտությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ բիզնեսն ու իշխանությունը նույն հարթության վրա են: Քանի հարկային-մաքսային առավելություններից օգտվելը ու լավ տղերքին մուծվելը ավելի ձեռնտու է, ապա սենց է մնալու: Հենց լավ տղերքի գործերը էնքան վատ գնան, որ սկսեն բիզնես անողներին նեղել, էդ ժամանակ հնարավոր է որ բան կփոխվի: Իսկ եթե «դուխ» կոչվածին այդպես շատ կարևորություն ենք տալիս, ապա նախ և առաջ ժողովդրին պետք է սեփական իրավունքները բացատրել, նոր դուխ տալ, առանց հասկանալու դուխը կնշանակի՝ ով ավելի շատ դուխ ունի, նա էլ լավ տղա է, իսկ հիմա հենց այդպես է որ կա, այսինքն անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ է փոխվելու:


Վիշապ, հասկանալու խնդիր չկա: Հայկական թղթի վրա գրած իրավունքը թուղթ է: 
Ինչի է քեզ թվում, թե մեզանից մեկը մյուսին  պետք է  բացատրի նրա իրավունքները: Փառք աստոծո   բոլոր չափահասներն էլ գրագետ էին, կարող էին կարդալ, հետաքրքրվել, իմանալ ու հասկանալ իրենց իրավունքները: Բայց մեզանից ոչ մեկն էլ "օրենքով" չշարժվեց չէ՞: Մեկը դառավ լֆիկ, 1000-ը   համբալ, 200-ը IT-ով ու այլ միջազգայնորեն մրցունակ  ունակությունների շնորհիվ   մի կերպ հանդուրժելի կյանք վարող, ու   մի 500-նն էլ ցվրվեց: Էս չի հայաստանը՞:
Դուքան, կամ կոնֆետի արտադրամաս  աշխատացնելը  21 դարի խնդիրներ չեն: Քո նշածները միջազգային  սանդղակով գոյություն առհասարակ գոյություն չունեն:  Ցույց տուր գոնե 1 հատ հայաստանում արտադրվող  մրցակից ապրանք, որ հայ բիզնեսմենը արտադրի ու միջազգայնորեն շուկա հանած լինի: Խմել եմ գինիները- ահավոր են: Կերել եմ թթուն ու մածունը- հա ուտվող են, թունավոր չեն- ոչ ավելի:  :Ok:  
Փոխարենը շատ ամերիկյան սուպերմարկետում կհանդիպես վրացական գինիների,  15-25$ գնային կատեգորիայում: Բելոռուսական հագուստը այնքան լայնամասշտաբ է տարածված, որ որոշ տեղերում իր ծավալով մրցակցում է  չինականին, իսկ որակը կատարյալ է: 
Հաստատ մենք նախնադարում ենք: Հայաստանում լայն խավերին  հասանելի ժամանակակից որևէ բան գոյություն չունի: 
Ու մեղավորը ոչ թե օրենք չիմանալն է, այլ պրովինցիալ տգիտությունն է,  անկյալությունը, վախկոտությունը, մեծամտությունը, ֆանտազիայի ու դուխի բացակայությունը: Մարդկանց մոտ արժեքների գլխիվայր շուռ եկած լինելը:

----------

dvgray (01.03.2010), Արևածագ (02.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, հասկանալու խնդիր չկա: Հայկական թղթի վրա գրած իրավունքը թուղթ է: 
> Ինչի է քեզ թվում, թե մեզանից մեկը մյուսին  պետք է  բացատրի նրա իրավունքները: Փառք աստոծո   բոլոր չափահասներն էլ գրագետ էին, կարող էին կարդալ, հետաքրքրվել, իմանալ ու հասկանալ իրենց իրավունքները: Բայց մեզանից ոչ մեկն էլ "օրենքով" չշարժվեց չէ՞: Մեկը դառավ լֆիկ, 1000-ը   համբալ, 200-ը IT-ով ու այլ միջազգայնորեն մրցունակ  ունակությունների շնորհիվ   մի կերպ հանդուրժելի կյանք վարող, ու   մի 500-նն էլ ցվրվեց: Էս չի հայաստանը՞:
> Դուքան, կամ կոնֆետի արտադրամաս  աշխատացնելը  21 դարի խնդիրներ չեն: Քո նշածները միջազգային  սանդղակով գոյություն առհասարակ գոյություն չունեն:  Ցույց տուր գոնե 1 հատ հայաստանում արտադրվող  մրցակից ապրանք, որ հայ բիզնեսմենը արտադրի ու միջազգայնորեն շուկա հանած լինի: Խմել եմ գինիները- ահավոր են: Կերել եմ թթուն ու մածունը- հա ուտվող են, թունավոր չեն- ոչ ավելի:  
> Փոխարենը շատ ամերիկյան սուպերմարկետում կհանդիպես վրացական գինիների,  15-25$ գնային կատեգորիայում: Բելոռուսական հագուստը այնքան լայնամասշտաբ է տարածված, որ որոշ տեղերում իր ծավալով մրցակցում է  չինականին, իսկ որակը կատարյալ է: 
> Հաստատ մենք նախնադարում ենք: Հայաստանում լայն խավերին  հասանելի ժամանակակից որևէ բան գոյություն չունի: 
> Ու մեղավորը ոչ թե օրենք չիմանալն է, այլ պրովինցիալ տգիտությունն է,  անկյալությունը, վախկոտությունը, մեծամտությունը, ֆանտազիայի ու դուխի բացակայությունը: Մարդկանց մոտ արժեքների գլխիվայր շուռ եկած լինելը:


Համաձայն եմ, թերևս մենակ մի վերապահումով՝ շատերը չեն զարգացնում իրենց բիզնեսը, կամ չեն ուզում մտնել միջազգային շուկա զուտ այն պատճառով, որ այսպես էլ իրենց համար վատ չի, այսինքն մեջտեղից ճղվելու առանձնապես առիթ չկա, եթե իրենց զիբիլ ապրանքը վաճառվում է, կամ դրսից իրենք կարողանում են ներմուծել, իսկ մեկ ուրիշը չի կարողանում, պարզապես մաքսայինում արտոնություններ չունենալու պատճառով: Իսկ հայկական որակյալ ապրանքներ երբեմն հանդիպում են՝ հիմնականում սնունդ ու շինանյութ:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.03.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Համաձայն եմ, թերևս մենակ մի վերապահումով՝ շատերը չեն զարգացնում իրենց բիզնեսը, կամ չեն ուզում մտնել միջազգային շուկա զուտ այն պատճառով, որ այսպես էլ իրենց համար վատ չի, այսինքն մեջտեղից ճղվելու առանձնապես առիթ չկա, եթե իրենց զիբիլ ապրանքը վաճառվում է, կամ դրսից իրենք կարողանում են ներմուծել, իսկ մեկ ուրիշը չի կարողանում, պարզապես մաքսայինում արտոնություններ չունենալու պատճառով: Իսկ հայկական որակյալ ապրանքներ երբեմն հանդիպում են՝ հիմնականում սնունդ ու շինանյութ:


որակյալ ապրանք ասելով ինչ՞ ինկատի ունես: 
ով՞ է աուդիտի երթարկել այդ ապրանքները: … ունենք հիանալի որակի ջուր: բայց դա հավատա, որ ոչ մեր բիզնեսմենների հետ կապ ունի, ոչ էլ ընդանրապես մեր հետ: այ իսկ էտ ջրի որակի կտրուկ վատաումը քաղաքային ջրմուղի տռուբեքի մեջ՝ դա հիանալի կարողանում ենք:
հետո: եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է համին, ապա, 2010թվին, սննդի բնագավառում ցանկացած համը ստանալը մի քանի քոռ կոպեկի հարց է  :Wink: 
մնացածը, ինչ՞ ինկատի ունես ասելով որակ: իմ ուղեղային բազայում լիքն է ինֆորմացիան, որ մասայական թունավորումներ էին լինում հենց սննդի բնագավառում, ընթուպ մինչև կենդանական մսի միջոցով տարածվող բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունները, որոնց մասին հիվանդ ժամանակ հաճախ մարդիկ չեն էլ իմանում Հայաստանում: Էն 18-երորդ դարի պատմությունների նման, որ ասում էին, մարդը լավ էր, մեկ էլ փորը ցավաց, հիվանդացավ ու մեռավ  :Wink: 
…
անցանք առաջ:
շինանյութ: ինչ՞ ունենք որակյալ՝ գաջ՞ , ցեմենտ՞, բազալտ. տուֆ՞… … … ինկատի ուեմ որպես վերջնական արտադրաք: դու տեսել կամ լսել ես՞ օրինակ իտալական շինանյութի մասին: եթե այո ապա ինչի՞ ես համարում մերը որակյալ: որակ ասելով ինչ՞ ինկատի ունես…
…

----------


## dvgray

> Փոխարենը շատ ամերիկյան սուպերմարկետում կհանդիպես վրացական գինիների,  15-25$ գնային կատեգորիայում:


համաձայն եմ, որ մեր գինիների համային որակը շատ ցածր է: ես ինքս խմում եմ պորտուգալական ու իտալական գինիներ, ու Հայաստանում որ գինի բերանս չէի դնում, չէի սիրում, հիմա մեծ հաճույքով եմ խմում ու մոռացել եմ օղի ու մնան գռադուսով բաներ:
…
բայց ամեն ինչ չի որ վատ է, քանի որ ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է: Երկրներ կան, օչինակ Հնդկաստանըմ որ միլիարդից ավել են, բայց մեզանից շատ ավելի քաղքերի են ու շատ ավելի վատ վիճակում են ֆինանսա-տնտեսապես: ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է գեղեցիկ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Բիձա

> համաձայն եմ, որ մեր գինիների համային որակը շատ ցածր է: ես ինքս խմում եմ պորտուգալական ու իտալական գինիներ, ու Հայաստանում որ գինի բերանս չէի դնում, չէի սիրում, հիմա մեծ հաճույքով եմ խմում ու մոռացել եմ օղի ու մնան գռադուսով բաներ:
> …
> բայց ամեն ինչ չի որ վատ է, քանի որ *ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է*: Երկրներ կան, օչինակ Հնդկաստանըմ որ միլիարդից ավել են, բայց մեզանից շատ ավելի քաղքերի են ու շատ ավելի վատ վիճակում են ֆինանսա-տնտեսապես: ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է գեղեցիկ :


Համեմատվելու 2 սկզբունքային ձև կա:
1- համեմատվում ես ամենաառաջինների  հետ, դիլխոր ընկնում որ դրանցից հետ ես ու փորձում ես հասնել դրանց: 
2- համեմատվում ես ամենավերջինների հետ, ու եթե նույնիսկ նախավերջինն ես, արխային նստում ես, քանի որ դեռ ընկնելու տեղ կա: 
Բացահայտ է, որ մենք շարժվում ենք վերջին սկզբունքով, այլապես չէինք ասի, թե ադրբեջանում կամ վրաստանում ,կամ հնդկաստանում մեզանից բեթար է: 
Հնդկաստան չեմ եղել, չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ: Բայց մի 7-8 տարի առաջ անձնապես զրուցել եմ 3 հնդիկի հետ: 2-ը երիտասարդ գիտնականներ էին, մեկը բարձրակարգ ինժեներ: Պարզվեց, որ գիտնականները որոնք աշխատում էին որպես սկսնակ պրոֆեսսոր միջին համալսարանում, ստանում էին ամերիկյանի մոտ 60 տոկոսը~$ 2000 ամսեկան: Ինժեները ստանում էր ամերիկյան մասշտաբներով և շատ զարմացավ որ մենք սովետի քանդվելուց հետո սննդի պրոբլեմներ ենք ունեցել: Ասեց, որ Հնդկաստանում այդ հարցը օրակարգից հանված է:  
Չգիտեմ ,մի գուցե չափազանցում էին, բայց նման է իրականությանը, քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհում բացի նախկին սովետից, գիտնականների աշխատավարձերը մոտեցել են միջազգային միջիններին: 
Փորձել ես հենց կանադական սառցի գինին՞:

----------


## dvgray

> Համեմատվելու 2 սկզբունքային ձև կա:
> 1- համեմատվում ես ամենաառաջինների  հետ, դիլխոր ընկնում որ դրանցից հետ ես ու փորձում ես հասնել դրանց: 
> 2- համեմատվում ես ամենավերջինների հետ, ու եթե նույնիսկ նախավերջինն ես, արխային նստում ես, քանի որ դեռ ընկնելու տեղ կա: 
> Բացահայտ է, որ մենք շարժվում ենք վերջին սկզբունքով, այլապես չէինք ասի, թե ադրբեջանում կամ վրաստանում ,կամ հնդկաստանում մեզանից բեթար է: 
> Հնդկաստան չեմ եղել, չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ: Բայց մի 7-8 տարի առաջ անձնապես զրուցել եմ 3 հնդիկի հետ: 2-ը երիտասարդ գիտնականներ էին, մեկը բարձրակարգ ինժեներ: Պարզվեց, որ գիտնականները որոնք աշխատում էին որպես սկսնակ պրոֆեսսոր միջին համալսարանում, ստանում էին ամերիկյանի մոտ 60 տոկոսը~$ 2000 ամսեկան: Ինժեները ստանում էր ամերիկյան մասշտաբներով և շատ զարմացավ որ մենք սովետի քանդվելուց հետո սննդի պրոբլեմներ ենք ունեցել: Ասեց, որ Հնդկաստանում այդ հարցը օրակարգից հանված է:  
> Չգիտեմ ,մի գուցե չափազանցում էին, բայց նման է իրականությանը, քանի որ ամբողջ աշխարհում բացի նախկին սովետից, գիտնականների աշխատավարձերը մոտեցել են միջազգային միջիններին: 
> Փորձել ես հենց կանադական սառցի գինին՞:


Հնդիկների մոտ հայկականի ավելի ծայրահեղացված տարբերակն է: պլյուս դրան սինխ ու մուսուլման իրար կոտորելը, պլուս ծայրահեղ քաղքենի բնակչույթուն: շատ բան չասեմ, մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ: $20 դոլար աշխատավարձով ամբողջ կյանքը գոյատևելով, չեն ուտում չեմ խմում, իրենց աղջկա համար սաղ կյանքը օժիտ են հավաքում: ու գժական օժիտ են տալիս աղջկան: 
ես գիտեմ ծրագրավորոզներին, որ օրինակ էն գործերը որ մի քանի տարի առաջ ԱՄՆ-ում անում էին ծրագրավորողները 10000 դոլարով, հնդկաստանում անում էին /բարձրակարգ ծրագրավորողները/ 500 դոլարով: 
պլյուս դրան չափազանց փողասեր ու ցուցամոլ են: փողասիրությամբ զիճում են թերևս միայն չինուշներին:

իսկ կանադականը Icewine  խմել եմ: լավն է, համեղ է: բայց երկարաժամկետ՝ իտալա-պորտուգալականը ավելի եմ նախընտրում:
դու խմում  ես՞ Canadian Icewine  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մի հարց  
> Ըստ քեզ - 
> 1775-1783թթ. Ամերիկյան Հեղափոխական պատերազմը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի ու տեղական լոյալիստների և Մեծ Բրիտանիական 13 կոլոնիաների մեջև, որի արդյունքում նրանք իրենց հայտարարեցին որպես անկախ պետություն , - սահմանադրական էր՞ թե հակասահմանադրական:


Դիվ ջան, ըստ ինձ քո հարցն անիմաստ է քանի որ 

1. Ամերիկյան Հեղափոխական պատերազմը անկախության համար էր, որպեսզի ստեղծվի անկախ պետություն. ամերիկացիներն ուզեցին դուրս գալ թագուհու հպատակությունից որ հարկեր չվճարեն… ինչքան ես գիտեմ Հայաստանումը շարժումն ակախ պետություն ստեղծելու համար չի այլ մեր իսկ որդեգրած սահմանադրությամբ մեզ հասնող իրավունքների համար է.

2. Այն ժամանակ սահմանադրություն չկար որ պայքարն էլ լիներ սահմանադրական կամ ոչ սահմանադրական… ամերիկացիները դեռ չէին ընդունել իրենց սահամանդրությունը (եթե ընդունած լինեին ապա կլիներ պայքար օտար լծի դեմ), իսկ Միացյալ Թագավորությունը մոտ մի 100 տարի հետո պիտի գրեր իր առաջին սահմանադրական օրենքը (Բրիտանիան սահմանադրություն որպես այդպիսին չունի)

Քո օրինակը ոչ կարելի է համեմատել մերինի հետ ոչ էլ զուգաեռներ անցկացնել… 

Սահմանադրական պայքարը դա սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված և չարգելված միջոցներով պայքարն է… ու պիտի ասեմ որ լավ էլ միջոցներ են նախատեսված… կարդացեք Վիշապի մեջբերումները…

եթե ուզում ես համեմատել, համեմանտի Civil rights movement-ի հետ…

----------

Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու իմ գրածից միայն այլանդակն ես վերցրել, չնայած հատուկ նշել էի նաև մյուս տարբերակները: 
> Այո, կրկնվեմ- որ մենակ դուխով ազգն է  իր դուխով տղերքի շնորհիվ  պետություն  ունենում: Այլնադակ դուպովը այլանդակ պետություն ա սարքում, նորմալ դուխովը նորմալ պետություն:
>  Ու հաստատ  մենակ դու չես առաջին անգամ  այս տեսության մասին լսում: Հայերիս մեծ մասը դրանից խաբար չի: Բայց ես էլ դրա մասին իմացող միակը չեմ: Աշխարհի մեծամասնությունը գիտի այդ մասին:


Բիձա ջան,

Դուխով տղա նշանակում է – բարձր ոգով տղա որի ոգու բարձրությունը հիմնվում է գաղափարների ու իդեալների վրա, արդարության, ճշմարտության, հայրենասիրության ու նման վեհ գաղափարների վրա…

Հերոսը դա այն մարդն է որն իր անձնականը ստորադասում է, հանուն սիրո ու նվիրվածության …

Այլանդակն ու ԲՏ-ն դա նույն բոզի տղեքն են որոնք ամեն ինչի հասնում են ոռ մտնելով, խաբելով, ընկածին խփելով, անզենի վրա կրակելով, անպաշտպան մարդու վրա 1000 հոգով հարձակվելով … մի խոսքով Մարտի 1-ի վիդեոները նայել ես գիտես…

դու ո՞նց ես էս արժեքները դնում նույն հարթության վրա ու ասում որ սրանք նույն բանի արդյունք են… ապեր, դու էդ բոզի տղեքի պահվածքին մի խաբնվի… դա դուխի հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի… առնչություն ունենար դրանք էսօր իրանց նման բոզի տղա ախռաննիկներով ման չէին գա…

----------

Rammer (02.03.2010), Վիշապ (01.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> 
> Հերոսը դա այն մարդն է որն իր անձնականը ստորադասում է, հանուն սիրո ու նվիրվածության …
> 
> …


Մեֆ ջան մենակ մի լրացում. Հերոս պետք չի լինել ու հեչ էլ չխուսափել անձնական շահերը պաշտպանելուց։ Ինչքան գաղափարները վեհ են, էդքան հեշտ է նրանց թաթախելը դեմագոգիայի մեջ, ու ուղղորդել քաղաքացուն ոնց ուզում ես, անունն էլ դնել «հանուն վեհ գաղափարների»։
Թող ամեն մի քաղաքացի պաշտպանի իր նեղ, անձնական շահը, դա բավարար է։ Իսկ քաղաքական ուժի խնդիրը կլինի զուտ համախմբել բոլորի անձնական շահերը որպես ընդհանուրի շահ։ Իդեալական պետությունն այն է, որտեղ բոլորի անձնական շահերը համընկնում են ընդհանուրի շահի հետ։ Ճիշտը անձնականից սկսելն է։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան,
> 
> Դուխով տղա նշանակում է – բարձր ոգով տղա որի ոգու բարձրությունը հիմնվում է գաղափարների ու իդեալների վրա, արդարության, ճշմարտության, հայրենասիրության ու նման վեհ գաղափարների վրա…
> 
> Հերոսը դա այն մարդն է որն իր անձնականը ստորադասում է, հանուն սիրո ու նվիրվածության …
> 
> Այլանդակն ու ԲՏ-ն դա նույն բոզի տղեքն են որոնք ամեն ինչի հասնում են ոռ մտնելով, խաբելով, ընկածին խփելով, անզենի վրա կրակելով, անպաշտպան մարդու վրա 1000 հոգով հարձակվելով … մի խոսքով Մարտի 1-ի վիդեոները նայել ես գիտես…
> 
> դու ո՞նց ես էս արժեքները դնում նույն հարթության վրա ու ասում որ սրանք նույն բանի արդյունք են… ապեր, դու էդ բոզի տղեքի պահվածքին մի խաբնվի… դա դուխի հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի… առնչություն ունենար դրանք էսօր իրանց նման բոզի տղա ախռաննիկներով ման չէին գա…


 Մեֆ գրել էի- *այլանդակ դուխովը այլանդակ պետություն ա սարքում*: 
Իսկ 1000 հոգով ընկածին խփողը դա ճիճվի կատեգորիան է- ես  էդ կատեգորիան  չեմ քննարկել: 
Իմ ասած դուխովը դա հրապարակի վրա եղած, նաղդ ամեն ԲՏ-ություն անող  *անունով* հայտնի մարդիկ են:  Իրենք շատ էլ լավ գիտեն, թե ինչ են անում, բայց չեն վախենում հետագայում հատուցվելուց ու անում են: 
Մեֆ դու  փորձում ես մեխանիկական հակասություններ գտնելով խժտել էությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ գրել էի- *այլանդակ դուխովը այլանդակ պետություն ա սարքում*: 
> Իսկ 1000 հոգով ընկածին խփողը դա ճիճվի կատեգորիան է- ես  էդ կատեգորիան  չեմ քննարկել: 
> Իմ ասած դուխովը դա հրապարակի վրա եղած, նաղդ ամեն ԲՏ-ություն անող  *անունով* հայտնի մարդիկ են:  Իրենք շատ էլ լավ գիտեն, թե ինչ են անում, բայց չեն վախենում հետագայում հատուցվելուց ու անում են: 
> Մեֆ դու  փորձում ես մեխանիկական հակասություններ գտնելով խժտել էությունը:


Բիձ ապեր, իմ ասածն էլ էն ա որ այլանդակ դուխ չի լինում… ԲՏ-ն՝ ԲՏ ա, այլանդակը՝ այլանդակ, Ճիվաղն էլ ճիվաղ… դուխով տղեն էլ դուխով տղա…

…ուղղակի վարյանտ չկա որ դուխից ԲՏ ծնվի

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ապեր, իմ ասածն էլ էն ա որ այլանդակ դուխ չի լինում… ԲՏ-ն՝ ԲՏ ա, այլանդակը՝ այլանդակ, Ճիվաղն էլ ճիվաղ… դուխով տղեն էլ դուխով տղա…
> 
> …ուղղակի վարյանտ չկա որ դուխից ԲՏ ծնվի


 90 ականների կեսերին մի ռեցիդիվիստ մարդասպանի դատական նիստերին եմ ներկա եղել: 
Սա  բանտից դուրս  էր եկել, ու ոչ թե տուն էր գնացել, այլ գնացել իր բանտում եղած ժամանակ թաղում անուն հանած մեկի հետ հաշիվ մաքրելու: Գնացել,  տղին դուրս էլ կանչել տնից ու տեղում դանակով խփել սպանել: Սպանվածը  ծանարաքաշ բոքսեր էր-սպորտսմեն, սպանողը ճլեզ ու միջահասակ: 
Նույն օրը հանձնվել էր ու դատի ժամանակ   դատավորի էլ, դատախազի էլ հետները միայն քֆուրով էր խոսում ու խոստանում էր բոլորին էլ մեկ-մեկ մորթել:
12 տարի տվին: Հիմա երևի  վաղուց դուրս եկած, մի քանի նոր մարդ էլ սպանած կլինի: 
Հիմա քո դասկարգմամբ էդ հրեշը դուխ ունի, թե զուտ ԲՏ է, ճիվաղ, կամ այլանդակ՞ : Չգիտեմ թե սրան դու ոնց կբնորոշես, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ գալիս ենք տերմինոլոգիական կողմին: Իմ հասկացածով սա դուխ է - ռեցիդիվիստի, մարդասպանի, չարի  դուխ: Հաստատ խելագար չէր,  ամեն ինչ շատ էլ լավ հասկանում ու մեկնաբանում էր:  Ողղակի թքած ուներ ամեն ինչի վրա - իր նպատակին հասնելու ճանապարհին: Նպատակն էլ այդ պահին իր հնարավոր կոնկուրենտ ավտարիտետին վերացնելն էր: 
Հիմա հայաստանը մոտավորապես ըսենցների ձեռքում է: Իմ հասկացածով վերևներում հենց ըսենցներն են, ներքևներում մելկիները- որոնք գնալով մանրանում դառնում են շարքային ԲՏ, ճիվաղ ու այլանդակ:  Ուզում ես մի նոր տերմին հնարի որ բնութագրես դրանց, բայց "դուխն" արդեն կա, չոլերը չարժի ընկնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոչի՞նչ, որ էս թեթև լուրը ստեղ դնեմ:



> ԴԺՎԱՐ ԱՐՏԱՀԵՐԹ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԼԻՆԻ
> 
> “Տնտեսական խնդիրները մեծ ազդեցություն ունեցան Հայաստանի վրա, նվազել են արտասահմանից կատարվող դրամական փոխանցումները, Հայաստանի տնտեսական գործունեությունն այնքան էլ դինամիկ ու արդյունավետ չէին: Այս ամենը կարող են սոցիալական լարվածություն առաջացնել: Լարվածություն կարող են առաջացնել նաև արտաքին խնդիրները, օրինակ, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորման գործընթացը: Սակայն, ընդհանուր առմամբ,  իրավիճակը կայուն է և անկայունության սպառնալիքներ չկան: Չեմ տեսնում նախադրյալներ, որոնք կարող են բերել արտահերթ ընտրությունների”, ասել է ԵԱՀԿ Հայաստանի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Սերգեյ Կապինոսը, մեկնաբանելով ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը, որ մինչև սեպտեմբեր կլինեն արտահերթ ընտրություններ:


Էս էլ մեր եղբայր եվրոգոմիկների կարծիքը: Չգիտեմ իսկականից ՀԱԿ-ը ինչի վրայա հույսը դրել, բայց արտահերթ ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու: Սաղ հերթով: Մնում ա գոնե մի բան անեն, որ հերթական ընտրություններում իսկականից իմ ասած 14%-ին դեմ չառնեն: Բայց որ սենց գնաց, աչքիս 14-ն էլ ա մեծ թիվ լինելու:

----------

davidus (15.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ոչի՞նչ, որ էս թեթև լուրը ստեղ դնեմ:
> 
> 
> Էս էլ մեր եղբայր եվրոգոմիկների կարծիքը: Չգիտեմ իսկականից ՀԱԿ-ը ինչի վրայա հույսը դրել, բայց արտահերթ ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու: Սաղ հերթով: Մնում ա գոնե մի բան անեն, որ հերթական ընտրություններում իսկականից իմ ասած 14%-ին դեմ չառնեն: Բայց որ սենց գնաց, աչքիս 14-ն էլ ա մեծ թիվ լինելու:


Ապեր հա իսկականից: ՀԱԿ-ը հույս դրել էր կոնրետ եվրոգոմիկնների վրա, ավելի ճիշտ որ դրանք պառադ կանեն Երևանում ու ձեռի հետ կգրոհեն նախագահականի վրա: Չնայած սկզբից արժի կառավարություն շենքի վրա, ընդեղ ահագին մարդ կուրախանա...Դե որ հիմա ասեց դժվար մենք գանք ձեզ քաքից հանենք, դուք էտեղ ձեզ շատ լավ եք զգում, ուրեմն քաշվանք...

----------

murmushka (16.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> ՕԵԿ-ը պատրաստվում է ընտրությունների
> 14:42 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Կառավարությունում ՕԵԿ նախարարներ Մհեր Շահգելդյանին եւ Գուրգեն Սարգսյանին կփոխարինեն նորաթուխ ՕԵԿ-ականներ Արմեն Երիցյանն ու Մանուկ Վարդանյանը: Երեկ նրանք դարձել են օրինացերկրական, որպեսզի կառավարությունում վերջինիս հատկացված տեղերում նշանակվեն նախարար:
> 
> Արդյո՞ք մինչ այդ վերոնշյալ մարդիկ հարել են ՕԵԿ-ին «Ա1+»-ի հարցին խմբակցության ղեկավար Հեղինե Բիշարյանը չպատասխանեց:
> 
> Նա միայն տեղեկացրեց, որ փոփոխությունները պայմանավորված են ՕԵԿ ռազմավարությամբ եւ մարտավարությամբ. «Մենք գոհ ենք մեր նախարարներից, որեւէ խնդիր չի քննարկվում, այսուհետ կուսակցության փոխնախագահ Մհեր Շահգելդյանը զբաղվելու է կուսակցության քաղաքական մասով, Գուրգեն Սարգսյանը` տնտեսական բլոկով, ելնելով կուսակցության նախընտրական այն դրույթներից, որոնք բխում են տնտեսության շահերից, եւ ուժեղացնելու կուսակցության տնտեսական բլոկը»,-ասաց խմբակցության ղեկավարը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Տրիբուն ձյա, հատուկ քո համար նշեմ, որ հերթականին են պատրաստվում, ոչ թե արտահերթին  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր հա իսկականից: ՀԱԿ-ը հույս դրել էր կոնրետ եվրոգոմիկնների վրա, ավելի ճիշտ որ դրանք պառադ կանեն Երևանում ու ձեռի հետ կգրոհեն նախագահականի վրա: Չնայած սկզբից արժի կառավարություն շենքի վրա, ընդեղ ահագին մարդ կուրախանա...Դե որ հիմա ասեց դժվար մենք գանք ձեզ քաքից հանենք, դուք էտեղ ձեզ շատ լավ եք զգում, ուրեմն քաշվանք...


Ապեր, մի պահ ՀԱԿ-Եվրոգոմիկներ համատեղ աշխատանքի ու ճնշումների արդյունք էինք համարում օրինակ քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելը: Համ էլ հայտարարություններ էինք անում ու միջոցառումներ էինք կազմակերպում միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությունը գրավելու համար: Մարդիկ էլ մեզ պարզ ասում են, հա մեր ուշարությունը լավ գրավված ա, բայց դե մենք թիթեռ ենք նկարում, մեր վրա հույս չդնեք:  

Հիմա խոսքի ՀԱԿ-ը էլ հույսը չի դրել եվրոգոմիկների վրա: Առանձնապես ոչինչի չի փոխվում դրանից: Հանգիստ, մուղամով, հայտարարություններով-բանով գնում ենք հերթական ֆուֆլո, արդեն կեղծված, արդեն նախնական արդյունքները հայտնի ընտրություններին: Դաշնակները մանրից գրավում են «տիպա մենք էլ ենք ընդդիմադիր, համ էլ հայրենասեր ենք» դաշտը, սրանց գումարվում ա Ժառանգությունը «տիպա մենք էլ մի քիչ ավելի ենք ընդդիմադիր» զանգվածով, սրանց գումարում ենք ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն նկարած մեծամասնությամբ «տիպա մենք փորձ ունենք ու կայուն ենք» լոզունգով, սրանց գումարում ենք ԲՀԿ «մենք փող ունենք, կարանք մի քիչ կիսվենք» անկեղծ ու գրավիչ առաջարկությամբ, սրան գումարում ենք ՕԵԿ «մենք ՀՀԿ-ի ձագն ենք, մի բան էլ մեր դեմը քցեք հանուն կայունության» լոզունգով: Տակը մնում ենք ես ու դու, մեկ էլ Չուկը, եթե չփոշմանի մինչև էտ ու զոռով հավաքում ենք տակի մնացած ձայները: Էս էն դեպքում եթե մինչև հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները փիիիիս, շատ փիս բողոքի ալիք ա բարձրանում, ու լիքը ու մեծ միտինգներ ենք անում՝ սահմանադրության շրջանակներում: Ու էտ սահմանադրության շրջանակներում ՀԱԿ-ին հասնում ա ընդամենը 5%, որ հաղթահարի ԱԺ մուտքի խոչընդոտը: Սրանից ոչ մի գրամ ավել: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էս էլ չի հասնում անկապ կտեր տալու, ժողովդրական պայքարը «ակցիաներ» կոչվող միջոցառումների վերածելու, ղարաբաղով վախացնելու, իշխանությունների համագործակցության առաջարկություններ անելու _(տիպա, արտաքին վտանգներ չեզոքացնելու նպատակով)_, սեփական սխալներից դասեր չքաղելու (_ամեն ֆուֆլո ընտրությանը խելոք հավի պես մասնկացելը - տեղական, գեղական, քաղաքային, տարածքային, գումարած արտոնված միտինգները )_ համար: 

Էս ամեն ինչը գրելուց հետո, ասեմ, որ հերթական ընտրություններից առաջ ուժերիս ներածի չափով մասնակցելու եմ ՀԱԿ-ի նախընտրական միջոցառումներին, միտինգա-բանա, ու գնալու եմ ու ձայնս տամ ՀԱԿ-ին: Բայց ինքս ինձ արտահերթ ընտրություններով, հեսա-հեսա կլինի թեժ գարուն-աշունով, Հաագա, կոռուպցիայի համատեղ հանձնաժողով, չեմ խաբելու: «Ակցիա» միջոցառումներին չեմ մասնակցել, չեմ էլ մասնակցելու: Կուտը կերած ատշելնիկի կարգավիճակում չեմ ուզում ինձ տեսնել, ժամանակ չունեմ, տարիքս էլ էն չի: Ուզում եմ ժողովորդական բողոքի ալիքի մասնիկ լինել: Կլինի բողոք, կլինեմ, ոնց որ նախորդ անգամ էր, չի լինի, զնաչիտ վսե պօշլի կ չյօոռտօվօյ մատերի ՀԱԿ, ՄԱԿ, ԽԱԿ, ԶԱԿ ոնց ուզում ես անունը դիր, առաջնորդն էլ ուզում ա Լևոնը լինի ուզում ա Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը:

----------

Elmo (16.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> Տրիբուն ձյա, հատուկ քո համար նշեմ, որ հերթականին են պատրաստվում, ոչ թե արտահերթին


Ու վատ էլ չեն նախապատրաստվում - սաղ կանալներով, նամուսով, իրանց ստռախովկեքն անում են: Մանուկը ՕԵԿ-ական, արա մարդ չգիտի ինչ մտածի:  :Hands Up:  Բայց Արթուրիկին հալալ ա: Տղեն ջոգեց որ նախագահ լինելը հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի կյանքը պօ պօլնօյ վայելելու համար: Դե էլ չասեմ, որ «ընդդիմադիր» պռոյեկտ-ինվեստիցիան լիովին իրան արդարացնում ա ֆինանսապես: ՕԵԿ-ը ինչ-որ պահի հնարավոր ա որ մտնի ՀՀԿ մեջ: Սկզբունքորեն հիմա էլ ա մեջը, պռոստը ֆորմալ առումով քամակ են խաղացնում, որ կոալիցիա բան ցույց տան: Բայց մեզ դրանից ոչ մի բան Չուկ ջան, սաղս էլ գիտենք ինչն-ինչոց ա: Մենք մեր 14%-ին պիտի մի ձևի տեր կանգնենք, որ էտ էլ չառնեն ձեռներիցս, որը շատ հավանական ա:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես չեմ կարծում, որ շատ մեծ ուշադրություն ա պետք նկատելու համար, որ ողջ քաղաքական դաշտը իր կուրսը գծում է հաշվի առնելով արտահերթ ընտրությունների հնարավորությունը: Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր. ես չեմ ասում, որ արտահերթ ընտրություն ա լինելու, ես ասում եմ, որ դրա հնարավորություն կա ու բոլորը իրենց ստռախովկան անում են: Իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ քմծիծաղով խոսել ՀԱԿ-ի արտահերթի մասին հայտարարությունների մասին արդարացված չի:

----------

Rammer (16.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ես չեմ կարծում, որ շատ մեծ ուշադրություն ա պետք նկատելու համար, որ ողջ քաղաքական դաշտը իր կուրսը գծում է հաշվի առնելով արտահերթ ընտրությունների հնարավորությունը: Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր. ես չեմ ասում, որ արտահերթ ընտրություն ա լինելու, ես ասում եմ, որ դրա հնարավորություն կա ու բոլորը իրենց ստռախովկան անում են: Իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ քմծիծաղով խոսել ՀԱԿ-ի արտահերթի մասին հայտարարությունների մասին արդարացված չի:


Ապեր, ինչ-որ շատ մեծ ու լուրջ կարծիք ունես մեր քաղաքական դաշտի մասին: Մեր «քաղաքական դաշտը» իրա կուրսը գծում ա, «բալքիմ» հայկական ավանդական տեսության հիման վրա: Բալքիմ արտահերթ ընտրությունենր լինեն, բալքիմ Սերժը ինֆարկտ ստանա կամ պերեդոզա անի, բալքիմ երկարաշարժ լինի: Էս ֆոնի վրա ՀԱԿ-ը իրա կուսրը գծում ա «յարաբ» էլի հայկական ավանդական տեսության հիման վրա - յարաբ էս միտինգին նախորդից շատ մարդ հավաքվեր, յարաբ Սերժին կանչեին Փարիզ ու ասեին հել ու ստեղից սիկտիրդ քաշի, յարաբ Նիկոին յոթ տարի չտային: Ու այ սենց բալքիմ-յարաբ հավանականությամբ-հնարավորությամբ մանրից առաջ ենք գնում, ինքներս մեզ հույս տալով: 

Կարճ ասած բռատ, արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրությունների հավանականություն ՄԻՇՏ եղել ա, կա ու լինելու ա: 1991 թվից էս կողմ ամեն տարի ՀՀ-ում արտահերթ ընտրությունների հավանականություն ա եղել: Հիմա էլ կա: Դրանում ոչ նոր բան կա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ՀԱԿ-ի կամ մեկ ուրիշի քաղաքական հաշվարկ կա: <Մարդ ես էլի, մեկ էլ տեսար եղավ> գիշերվա գունավոր երազ ա, որը ակտիվանում ա ամեն թեթև, ոչ մի բան չասող դեպքից հետո - օրինակ ՕԵԿ նախարարների փոփոխությունից հետո, կամ Սերժի որևէ տեղ հերթական այցելությունից հետո, կամ որևէ մեկի Երևան հերթական այցելությունից հետո, կամ Լևոնի ինչ-որ հերթական օտարալեզու Ճ-ից Գ կլասի դիվանագետի հետ հանդիպելուց հետո:

----------

Elmo (16.03.2010), REAL_ist (16.03.2010), Բիձա (16.03.2010), Վիշապ (16.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տեսակետդ հասկանալի ու ընդունելի ա: Շնորհակալե , որ գոնե հնարավոր համարում ես: Իսկ հավանականության հարցում բանավեճն անպտղաբեր կլինի, որովհետև պատասխան միայն ու միայն ժամանակը կատ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Այստեղ որ տեղադրեմ, հո չե՞ք նեղանա։




> ՈՐՆ Է ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՅԼԸՆՏՐԱՆՔԸ
> 
> Եթե Հայաստանում բավարար չափով հասունացած լինեին հեղափոխական տրամադրությունները եւ հաստատ համոզվածություն լիներ, որ մոտ ապագայում ժողովուրդն ու այն ներկայացնող քաղաքական ուժերն այլեւս չեն հանդուրժելու իքնաոչնչացման տանող այս ընթացքը, ապա մենք մեր պարտքը կհամարեինք այսօրվանից իսկ հանդես գալ հրապարակումներով, որոնք նպատակ կհետապնդեին արգելակիչ դառնալու հեղափոխության տարերայնացման ճանապարհին: Այսինքն, ցանկացած հեղափոխությանը ուղեկցող այն երեւույթներին, որոնց հետեւանքով իր էությամբ կառուցողական նպատակներ հետապնդող ակտիվ դրսեւորումը կարող է վերաճել բացասական հետեւանքներով լի գործողության:
> 
> Սակայն քաղաքական կյանքը Հայաստանում այնքան ճահճացած է, որ մեր հասարակությանն այս ճակատագրապաշտական անձնատրության թմբիրից արթնացնելու համար այժմ անհրաժեշտ է արմատականություն` ընդհուպ մինչեւ շոկային մեթոդները: Միայն այն մարդիկ եւ այն ուժերը կարող են հանդես գալ ճահճային իրավիճակի պահպանման օգտին, քողարկելով դա ինչ-ինչ վեհ գաղափարներով ու նպատակներով, ում համար ներկայիս Հայաստանն այն իդեալական տարբերակն է, որ հնարավորություն է ստեղծում բավարարելու իրենց նեղ եսասիրական շահերը, կամ համատարած դատարկության ու անգործության մեջ դրսեւորվելու իբրեւ այլընտրանքային ուժ ու արժեք: Մնացյալի համար, ովքեր չեն վախենում զարգացում ապրող հասարակության պայմաններում իքնադրսեւորման համար անհրաժեշտ ջանք ու եռանդը ներդնելու ծանր, բայց օգտակար գործից, ներկան բացարձակապես անհանդուրժելի է, առավել եւս` դրանով թելադրվող ապագան:
> 
> Ի վերջո, կարելի է պարզապես “հեղափոխություն” բառին կցել մեղմացնող մակդիրներ` “թավշյա”, “առանց ուժային մեթոդների կիրառման”, “սահմանադրական ճանապարհով” եւ այլն, թուլացնելու համար սարսափազդու տպավորությունը, որ այն գործում է մեր հասարակության վրա, հակառակ որ հեղափոխությունն իրականում իր մեջ կրում է նաեւ շատ առողջ հիմունքներ: Սակայն դա միայն այն դեպքում, եթե նպատակ ունենայինք, միտքն արտահայտելով հանդերձ, էժան խորամանկությամբ շողոքորթելու եւ նրանց, ովքեր “հեղափոխություն” եզրն աներկբայորեն ընդունում են գեթ ավանդականությունը չխախտելու համար, եւ նրանց, ում նախանձն է շարժում էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման ճանապարհով հիմնահարցեր լուծելու` քաղաքակիրթ երկրների ընդունակությունը, թեեւ մոռացության է տրվում, որ լիբերալևդեմոկրատիայի հիմքերի կառուցման առաջին քարը միշտ դրվել է հեղափոխական ճանապարհով: Սակայն մեր ժողովրդի ապագայի վրա կախված ապառնալիքն այնքան շոշափելի է, որ սոփեստությունը, առավել եւս շողոքորթությունը, անտեղի է եւ անբարոյական շռայլություն:


Երկար է, Շարունակությունը այստեղ՝ 
ՈՐՆ Է ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՅԼԸՆՏՐԱՆՔԸ
Տեսեք ինչ հերթական գլուխն ենք կորցրել։ Առհասարակ մեզ մոտ մտածող ու բարձր արժեք 
ներկայացնող մարդիկ շատ արագ զոհվում են, իսկ աղբը գոյատևում է տարիներ։ Ասում են, եթե Աստված ուզում է մարդուն պատժել, ապա խելքն է առնում, իսկ եթե ժողովրդին է ուզում պատժել, առնում է այդ ժողովդրի առավել խելացի մարդկանց…

----------


## Chuk

Այնուամենայնիվ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե մեր մտքի գիգանտները ունա՞կ են տեսնել ակնհայտը ու կարողանան հասկանան հիմիկվա ընթացքը, ու տեսնեն, որ իսկապես նախընտրական տրամադրություն է ողջ քաղաքական դաշտում:

Սա անցանք:
«Սպառված» ընդդիմությունն այսօր հերթական ու հզոր երթն անցկացրեց, ԵԱՀԿ գրասենյակին նամակ հանձնվեց: Անկեղծ ասած այսքան մարդ չէի սպասում, իրոք շատ էինք այսօր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այնուամենայնիվ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե մեր մտքի գիգանտները ունա՞կ են տեսնել ակնհայտը ու կարողանան հասկանան հիմիկվա ընթացքը, ու տեսնեն, որ իսկապես նախընտրական *տրամադրություն* է ողջ քաղաքական դաշտում:
> 
> Սա անցանք:
> «Սպառված» ընդդիմությունն այսօր հերթական ու հզոր երթն անցկացրեց, ԵԱՀԿ գրասենյակին նամակ հանձնվեց: Անկեղծ ասած այսքան մարդ չէի սպասում, իրոք շատ էինք այսօր:


Ապեր, ուրեմն էտ մտքի գիգատնտներից մեկը՝ այսինքս ես  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  տեսնում է բարձր նախընտրական տրամադրություն: Էնքան բարձր, որ քաղաքական դաշտի որոշ մասնակիցներ հեսա հեսա պար են գալու: Հնարավոր ա յարխուշտա: Հիմա ենթադրենք սեպտեմբերին արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ են, ինչո՞վ են էտ ընտրությունները տարբերվելու Երևան քաղաքի ու Նիկոլի ընտրություններից: Երևանի նրանով, որ էսօր ԵԱՀԿ գրասենյակին հերթական նամակն են հանձնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չուկ ջան, ինչ ասեմ, Աստված տա ես լինեմ անկապ տեղը հուսահատված ու սխալված, դու ոգևորված ու սպասելիքներով զինված: Ու թող լինեն արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ամեն: Ես որ նաղդ ՀԱԿ-ի համակիր եմ ու ձայն տվող: Դաժե նախընտրական միտինգներին եմ գնալու, սաղին, երբ Երևանում եմ: 

Բայց բռատ, որ արտահերթ ընտրությունները դաժե վաղը լինեն ու լինեն ԵԱՀԿ գրասենյակում, ՀԱԿ-ը իրա սահմանդրական ֆուֆլոյով ու ղարաբաղ ստրաշիլկայով լինելու ա վերջոտ տեղերում: Էս ես քեզ գառանտիայով եմ ասում, ոնց որ մեր ռուս եղբայրներն են ասում руку даю на отсечение:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, քանի կար, ասում էիր, որ արտահերթն անհնար ա, հիմա արդեն «հա յանմ որ եղավ ի՞նչ»: Ձյաձ, ոգևորված չեմ: Ուղղակի իրավիճակն եմ ուսումնասիրում ու տեսնում, որ դրա հնարավորություն կա: Նորից հուշեմ. հնարավորություն չի նշանակում որ կլինի, այլ նշանակում ա, որ կարող ա լինի: Ավելին, իմ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկմամբ հավանականությունը քիչ ա, բայց կա:

Հիմա գանք ընտրություններին: Ենթադրենք եղավ: Էլի չեմ ոգևորվելու, որտև հաղթելու հավանականությունը միլիոն բանից ա կախված: Ուղղակի մշտապես պետք ա հիշել, որ սա երկար պրոցես ա, որ սա երկար ճանապարհ ա, դժվար ճանապարհ ա: Կարող եմ միլիոն անգամ ասել. արագ ու հեշտ հաղթանակ սենց վիճակներում չի լինում: Գուցե և լինի ընդվզմամբ, բայց ընդվզման ռեսուրս չկա:

Ի դեպ մի հետաքրքիր բան. էսօրվա երթին թարմ դեմքերն էին շատ, մարդիկ, ում նախորդ անգամները չեմ տեսել, առնվազն նման ակցիաներին: Էս լավ նշան ա:

----------

Rammer (17.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Այստեղ որ տեղադրեմ, հո չե՞ք նեղանա։
> 
> 
> Երկար է, Շարունակությունը այստեղ՝ 
> ՈՐՆ Է ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՅԼԸՆՏՐԱՆՔԸ
> Տեսեք ինչ հերթական գլուխն ենք կորցրել։ Առհասարակ մեզ մոտ մտածող ու բարձր արժեք 
> ներկայացնող մարդիկ շատ արագ զոհվում են, իսկ աղբը գոյատևում է տարիներ։ Ասում են, եթե Աստված ուզում է մարդուն պատժել, ապա խելքն է առնում, իսկ եթե ժողովրդին է ուզում պատժել, առնում է այդ ժողովդրի առավել խելացի մարդկանց…


 Շարունակությունն էր կարևորը,  Տեղադրել եմ կրճատումներով և ընդգծումներով,  որ չալարեն կարդան: Տիգրանը չի զոհ*վ*ել, իրեն սպանել են: Ու ինչ ինքը գրել է 93 -ին էսօր  անհասանելի է քաղաքական դաշտում եղածներին


ՈՐՆ Է ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՅԼԸՆՏՐԱՆՔԸ 
Մարտի 18-ը վաղամեռիկ քաղաքագետ Տիգրան Հայրապետյանի ծննդյան օրն է: Նա Հայաստանի այն հազվագյուտ քաղաքագետներից էր, ովքեր գրում են ոչ թե պահից կամ կոնյունկտուրայից ելնելով, այլ սեղանին դնելով խիղճն ու անսահման, անկաշառ սերը սեփական երկրի ու ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Տիգրանի հոդվածներն այդ պատճառով միշտ թարմ են, ակտուալ եւ ուսանելի: Ներկայացնում ենք 1993 թ. գրած նրա հոդվածներից մեկը:

“Հեղափոխություն” բառն այսօր շատ քչերի մոտ է հիշողություններ ծնում. Մեր գիտակցության մեջ այն իսկույն նույնացվում է հոկտեմբերյան հեղաշրջման եւ դրա տխուր հետեւանքների հետ, թեեւ վաղուց արդեն լուրջ մարդկանց կողմից այն որակվել է իբրեւ հակահեղափոխություն, քանզի հեղաշրջման ճանապարհով բռնությամբ վիժեցվեց ռուսական հեղափոխության բնական ընթացքը: *Երկրորդ առասպելը, որ խիստ վարկաբեկում է “հեղափոխություն” հասկացությունը, դա նրան վերագրելն է այն բոլոր այլանդակ երեւույթները, որոնք երկրորդ աշխարհամարտից հետո հաջորդաբար տեղի էին ունենում երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում:* Հիմնականում դրսից թելադրված` տարբեր ժողովուրդների ազգայինևազատագրական պայքարը, որ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունի հեղափոխական ճանապարհով սեփական հասարակության բարեփոխումների իրականացման հետ, աշխարհի մեծերի քարոզչական մեքենայի կողմից որակվեց իբրեւ հեղափոխություն, իսկ դրա իսկապես կործանարար հետեւանքները` իբրեւ ցանկացած հեղափոխության անխուսափելի արդյունք: *Դրանով իսկ քաղաքական թատերաբեմը լրացնող ժողովուրդների գիտակցության մեջ անհաղթահարելի վախի զգացում հաստատվեց հեղափոխական ճանապարհով ներհասարակական բարեփոխումների իրականացման նկատմամբ:* 
*նորաստեղծ երկրների հարատեւ ողբերգության պատճառը ոչ թե իրականացված ներքին հեղափոխությունն է, այլ ազգայնական կամ կրոնական գործոնների ծանրության տակ վիժեցված, ազգայինևազատագրական պայքարին հատուկ ծայրահեղություններին եւ պահպանողականությանը գերի դարձած, իսկ հետագայում ` շարունակական լճացած հեղափոխական իրավիճակից դուրս գալու անկարողությունը:*

: Սակայն *կյանքը եւս մեկ անգամ ցույց տվեց, որ մեզ վրա են հասնում բոլոր այն պատուհասները, որոնցից մենք առավելապես վախենում ենք:* Ընդ որում, ժողովրդի վախը լիովին հիմնավորված է, որովհետեւ երկու հարյուրամյակ շարունակ նա գործ է ունեցել ազգային գործիչների հետ, որոնց առաջնորդած պայքարն առանց բացառությունների ավարտվել է ազգային ողբերգությամբ: Երկու հարյուրամյակի ընթացքում որեւէ հարատեւ դրական արդյունքի բացակայությունը բավարար հիմք է ազգային առաջնորդների կողմից առաջադրվող ցանկացած ուղին մերժելու համար: Իսկ վերջին հուսախաբությունը, կապված 1988և1992 թթ. իրադարձությունների հետ, հավատի անկման եզրագիծն է դարձել: Համակերպվել այս փաստի հետ` նշանակում է համակերպվել մեր ժողովրդի իբրեւ լիարժեք միավորի գոյության դադարեցման հետ: Ժողովուրդը չի կարող ապրել, առավել եւս` զարգանալ մշտական վախի եւ սեփական ազգայինևքաղաքական մտքի նկատմամբ անվստահության պայմաններում: Չի կարող, բայց նրանք, ովքեր կոչված են վերականգնելու նրա հավատը, ապրելու եւ պայքարելու ձգտումը, խիստ հեռու են իրենց ժողովրդից, նրա պահանջներից եւ սպասելիքներից: Ավելին, իրադարձությունների զարգացումը, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ` դրա բացակայությունը վկայում է, որ ոչ միայն վարչակարգը, այլեւ հանրապետության քաղաքական սպեկտրում ներկայացված ուժերը, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ` դրանց վերնախավը, օտարված է ժողովրդից եւ նրա առօրյայից: 
\*Հանրապետությունում ձեւավորվել է որոշակի ստատուս քվո, որ ցուցադրական բնույթի արտաքին հակասություններով հանդերձ` համաձայնության մթնոլորտ է ստեղծել բոլորի միջեւ:* Դա, իհարկե, չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանում չկան ուժեր, որոնք ձգտում են իշխանության գալու, կամ իշխանության տարածության մեջ իրենց տեղն ընդարձակելու: 
Այս հիմունքներից էլ ահա առաջ է քաշվում հեղափոխությանն այլընտրանք հանդիսացող եւ քաղաքակիրթ համարվող ճանապարհը, որի մասին այդպես հաճախ սիրում են խոսել քաղաքական գործիչները: Ճանապարհ, որ փորձում ենք ստանդարտ ձեւով վերցնել Արեւմուտքի ժողովրդավարական ավանդույթներից, առանց հաշվի առնելու այն ահռելի վիհը, որ գոյություն ունի մեր իրականության եւ Արեւմուտքի միջեւ: Իմիջիայլոց, հայ ազգայինևքաղաքական մտքի համար ընդօրինակության նման տարբերակը նորություն չէ, բավական է միայն հիշել դարասկզբին ազգայինևազատագրական պայքարի ձեւավորման պատմությունը` չմոռանալով, իհարկե, մեղմ ասած, դրա ցավալի հետեւանքները: *Ինչ խոսք, բոլորիս համար քաղաքական հակասությունների հանգուցալուծման առավել ընդունելի տարբերակը ժողովրդի վստահության քվեն ստացած իշխանության անձեռնմխելիությունն է մինչեւ սահմանված ժամկետի լրացումը, երբ ժողովուրդը կրկին իր կամքն արտահայտելու հնարավորություն կստանա: Արեւմուտքում, առանձին բացառություններից զատ գործում է հենց այս տարբերակը: Սակայն արեւմտյան եւ ոչ մի ժողովրդավար երկրում պետության առաջին դեմքի կամ նրա վարչակարգի գործունեությունը հատկացված ժամկետի ընթացքում չի կարող հանգեցնել երկրի ու ժողովրդի ՙլինել թե չլինելու՚ հիմնահարցին:*

Իսկ թե հանկարծ այդ պաշտպանական համակարգը չգործի, եւ, ասենք, ֆրանսիացիները հայտնվեն մեր վիճակում ` Էլզասն ու Լոթարինգիան ավերվեն հակառակորդի հետակոծությամբ, իսկ Մարսելն իր շրջակայքով բնական աղետից հետո չվերականգնվող, անժամկետ ավերակույտի ենթարկվի, հիմքեր չկան կարծելու, թե ֆրանսիացի ժողովուրդը երկար կտատանվի ՙէվոլյուցիայի եւ ռեվոլյուցիայի՚ միջեւ ընտրություն կատարելիս: 

Մեր պարագայում ամեն ինչ այլ է: *Հայաստանի պայմաններում մենք գործ ունենք մեկ առանձին` հանրապետության նախագահին եւ նրա անմիջական շրջապատին հարմարեցված վարչակարգի հետ, որի յուրաքանչյուր անդամի մասնագիտական անձեռնհասությունը, անտարբերությունը, անաշխատասիրությունը կամ պարզապես ամբարտավանությունն իր հետեւանքներով հարվածում է ժողովրդին: Իսկ քանի որ մեզ մոտ այդ հատկություններով փայլեցին գրեթե բոլոր պաշտոնյաները, ժողովուրդը պարզապես գլորվեց անդունդը:* *Եւ դա ժողովրդի քվեն ստանալուց հետո մեկ-երկու տարվա ընթացքում: Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե այդ քվեն պահպանվի եւս երկու կամ երեք տարի:* Թեեւ տարիների մասին խոսելը փարիսեցիություն է, քանզի այս հանրապետության ճակատագիրը որոշվում է մինչեւ գարուն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում: Դատելով իրավիճակին տրվող ընդդիմության գնահատականներից, երբեմն-երբեմն առաջադրվող կոնկրետ առաջարկներից` կուսակցություններն, այնուամենայնիվ, դեմ չեն նախագահի քվեի ժամկետը սահմանափակելու գաղափարին: *Բայց դա շղարշվում է ՙսահմանադրական ճանապարհ՚ հասկացությամբ, որ եւ հակակշիռն ու այլընտրանքն է անցանկալի հեղափոխության: Փորձենք պատկերացնել, թե ի՞նչ է մտնում այդ հասկացության մեջ, որքանո՞վ է ծայրահեղ հեղափոխությունը դրա համեմատ, եւ, կարեւորագույնը` դրանցից ո՞ր մեկի արդյունքներն են առավել սպառնալից մեր ժողովրդի ապագայի համար:*

*Քաղաքակիրթ նորմերի նկատմամբ առանձնակի սեր տածող մեր ընդդիմության* առաջ քաշած տարբերակների սպեկտրը խիստ լայն է` նախագահի լիազորությունների պարզ սահմանափակումից մինչեւ նախագահական իշխանության վերացումն ընդհանրապես: Նույն համակարգի մեջ պետք է դիտարկել նաեւ Սահմանադիր ժողովի հրավիրման գաղափարը, որի գերխնդիրն, անկասկած, կայանալու է նոր սահմանադրության միջոցով նախագահին իշխանությունից զրկելու կամ նրա լիազորությունները նվազագույնի հասցնելու մեջ: Սրանք գուցեեւ իշխանությունը փոխելու ընդունելի տարբերակներ են, բայց ոչ պետականության արդյունավետ կառուցման հնարավոր հեռանկար: Իշխանության փոփոխման, ուստի եւ` իր քաղաքական ճակատագրի որոշման խնդրից օտարվում է ժողովուրդը: Քաղաքականությունը հանրապետությունում դառնում է առանձին խմբավորումների մենաշնորհը: *Առանց ժողովրդի անմիջական մասնակցության իշխանության բախտը որոշող ուժերը, կամա թե ակամա, վերջնականապես օտարվում են ժողովրդից, իսկ վերջինս` քաղաքականությունից:* *Արդեն իսկ անտարբերության ախտով վարակված ժողովուրդը էլ ավելի կբարոյալքվի, երբ համոզվի, որ իր գործոնի ազդեցությունը քաղաքականության մեջ բացակայում է:* *Սա ընդունելի տարբերակ է նրանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են իշխել ժողովրդի վրա, բայց անընդունելի` ովքեր նպատակ ունեն իշխելու ժողովրդի համար:* Իսկ ցանկացած նոր իշխանություն, որն իսկապես նպատակ կունենա ծառայելու հայրենիքին եւ հանգուցալուծելու ազգային հիմնահարցերը, կարիք է ունենալու ոչ թե հնազանդ զանգվածի, այլ քաղաքական գիտակցված ակտիվությամբ տոգորված ժողովրդի:

Հայաստանի պայմաններում, երբ *ցանկացած նոր իշխանություն, իրավիճակը շտկելու համար անխուսափելիորեն հակվելու է դեպի ավտորիտարիզմ, ապա առանց ժողովրդի անմիջական մասնակցության իշխանության փոփոխման դեպքում այն կվերածվի բռնապետության: Այսպես կոչված` քաղաքակիրթ ճանապարհով, ինքնուրույնաբար, առանց ժողովրդի աջակցության եւ, ինչու ոչ, նաեւ` պահանջի, իշխանությունն ստանձնած քաղաքական ուժն իր հաջողության համար պարտական չի լինի ժողովրդին եւ դրանից բխող համարժեք վերաբերմունք կցուցաբերի նրա նկատմամբ: Իսկ դրա անմիջական զոհը կդառնա այն միակ արժեքը, որ պահպանվել է առաջին անավարտ հեղափոխությունից հետո` ազատականությունը եւ ժողովրդավարական ազատությունները: Ահա թե ինչու ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածների ակտիվ մասնակցությունն իշխանության փոփոխման հետ կապված տեղաշարժերին, որ մենք անվանում ենք հեղափոխություն, դիտարկվում է իբրեւ կենսական անհրաժեշտություն: Միայն ներքեւի պահանջով, ժողովրդի մասնակցությամբ ու վերահսկողությամբ ընթացող տեղաշարժերը կարող են առավելագույնս երաշխավորել մեր երկիրը` դեպի բռնապետության գիրկը վերջնական անկումից, այսինքն` կործանումից:*
Ինչ վերաբերում է ցանկացած հեղափոխության հետ կապված իրական սպառնալիքին, որ այն կարող է վերաճել անկառավարելի ավերիչ գործողության, ապա դա արդեն քաղաքական ուժերի խնդիրն է: Նրանք պետք է ապացուցեն, որ ընդունակ են կառավարելի վիճակում պահել զանգվածային ելույթները, ինչը երաշխիք կլինի նաեւ, որ նրանք կարող են արդյունավետորեն տնօրինել իշխանությունը: Այլապես, *որքանով որ անկանխատեսելի է հեղափոխությունը, նույնքանով, եթե ոչ առավել, անկանխատեսելի է նոր ուժերի հաղթանակը:* Եւ այստեղ մեր ազգային և քաղաքական գործիչները, կուսակցությունները պետք է վեր կանգնեն խմբակային շահերից: Իշխանությունը պետք է ստանձնեն բազմակողմանի ընտրություն անցած կարող անհատները, անկախ նրանց կուսակցական պատկանելությունից: Այլապես նոր իշխանությունը հնի վատորակ ժառանգությունը կդառնա:

29 հունվար 1993 թ.


Այն ժամանակ Տիգրանը կանգնած էր ԼՏՊ-ի դեմ որպես համար մեկ ընդիմադիր տեսաբան:
Տիգրանը չկա, ԼՏՊ-ն դառել է անփոխարինելի մտքի տիտան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, քանի կար, ասում էիր, որ արտահերթն անհնար ա, հիմա արդեն «հա յանմ որ եղավ ի՞նչ»: Ձյաձ, ոգևորված չեմ: Ուղղակի իրավիճակն եմ ուսումնասիրում ու տեսնում, որ դրա հնարավորություն կա: Նորից հուշեմ. հնարավորություն չի նշանակում որ կլինի, այլ նշանակում ա, որ կարող ա լինի: Ավելին, իմ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկմամբ հավանականությունը քիչ ա, բայց կա:
> 
> Հիմա գանք ընտրություններին: Ենթադրենք եղավ: Էլի չեմ ոգևորվելու, որտև հաղթելու հավանականությունը միլիոն բանից ա կախված: Ուղղակի մշտապես պետք ա հիշել, որ սա երկար պրոցես ա, որ սա երկար ճանապարհ ա, դժվար ճանապարհ ա: Կարող եմ միլիոն անգամ ասել. արագ ու հեշտ հաղթանակ սենց վիճակներում չի լինում: Գուցե և լինի ընդվզմամբ, բայց ընդվզման ռեսուրս չկա:
> 
> Ի դեպ մի հետաքրքիր բան. էսօրվա երթին թարմ դեմքերն էին շատ, մարդիկ, ում նախորդ անգամները չեմ տեսել, առնվազն նման ակցիաներին: Էս լավ նշան ա:


Չուկ ջան, մի քանի կետով իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնեմ, որ ինտերպրիտացիաներ չլինեն ու հանգիստ խղճով անցնեմ Ռամ ի ասած քլնգելուն կամ քո ասած դատարկախոսությանը: 

1. Արտահերթ ընտրություներ չեն լինելու: Ու սրա հիմնական մեղավորը ՀԱԿ-ն ա իրա թսիկությամբ: 

2. Եթե նույնիսկ կա արտահերթ ընտրությունների հավանականություն, ապա այն նույնքան է, որքան ութ կամ տաս տարի առաջ նույն ժամանակ: Այսինք արտահերթի հավանականությունը մենք քննարում ենք Ինդոնեզիայում ցունամիի կամ Դաղստանում երկրաշարժի հավանականությամբ: 

3. Կլինի արտահերթ թե հերթական ընտրություն, ՀԱԿ-ը առավելագույնը հավաքելու է 14% : Սա լավագույն դեպքում: Մենք մեղադրում ենք միլիոն բանը, որից կախված է հաղթանակը, քանի որ հասկանում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը չունի ստամինա հստակ հաղթանակի գանալու համար: Էլի թսիկություն: Դրա համար միշտ կա «միլիոն բան» ատմազկեն - ղարաբաղի ատմազկեն արդեն խաղարկել ենք, մի թազա բան ոնց էլ լինի կհորինենք: 

4. Կլինեն հերթական թե արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ես լինելու եմ ՀԱԿ-ի աջակից ու սատարող: Սա անելու եմ այլընտրանքի բացակայության պատճառով: Բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ կա այլընտրանքի և կարիք և պահանջարկ և ռեսուրս: Ռեսուրսը քնեցվել, վախեցվել, սառեցվել, կտվել է ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, բայց պարարտ հող լինելու դեպքում այն արագ ծիլեր կտա: Վախեցվել է ղարաբաղով, քնեցվել է սահմանադրականով, կտվել է «ակցիա, մեկ գումարած մեկ, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, իրազեկում» չաշխատող բանաձևով: 

5. Իրավիճակը շտկելու ու ՀԱԿ-ին լճացած վիճակից հանելու համար ՀԱԿ առաջնորդներից մի քանիսը պիտի գնան ու Նիկոլի բերդի լուսամուտների տակ խառակիրի անեն, ու այս ամենը պիտի ցուցադրվի ուղիղ եթերով՝ ՀԱԿ-ի բացած սպուտնիկովի կանալով: 

Այսինք, ախպերս, ջիգյարով, ըստ էության էս պահին իսկականից քո գրածի պես «հա, յանիմ ինչ որ եղավ կամ չեղավ» տարբերակն ա: Սենց մենք մեզանով, ասել խոսալով, կգնանք ՀԱԿ-ին ձեն կտանք, հետո մի քիչ լաց-մաց կլինենք, դու միլիոն պատճառները կբացատրես՝ շատ գրագետ, Ռամը խորքային ղարաբաղա-միջազգային վերլուծություններ կանի, ես կտուֆտեմ, Վիշապը ծրագիր կգրի, Մեֆը սաղիս հնագստության կոչեր կանի, Բիձեն կասի որ սաղ մեղավորը անցավորածներն են, հանեք թքեք-մրեք, վերաթաղեք  .... 

Չուկ ջան, մեր վիճակը պալաժենի ա, ու պետք են արագ, կտրուկ, լոմ, քար, փեդ, փոս, կախաղան միջոցառումներ: Ոնց, ումով, երբ էտ իմ խելքի բանը չի: ՀԱԿ-ի գրագետ, խելոքները թող մտածեն: Եթե ի վիճակի չեն մտածելու ու իրականացնելու, ուրեմն կբավարարվեն մի քանի տեղով ԱԺ-ում, հայտարարություններով, եվրոգոմիկոտ հանդիպումներով, մեկ էլ մեզ սաղիս համոզելով, որ մեր ճակատագիրը կախված ա Ղարաբաղից, եկեք սուս մնանք: Ու սենց Ղարաբաղի հարցով-սոխով-սխտորով մի քառասուն տարի քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կկառուցենք, ու կստացվի քո ասած երկար պրոցեսը:

----------

Բիձա (16.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Չուկ ջան, մի քանի կետով իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնեմ, որ ինտերպրիտացիաներ չլինեն ու հանգիստ խղճով անցնեմ Ռամ ի ասած քլնգելուն կամ քո ասած դատարկախոսությանը: 
> 
> 1. Արտահերթ ընտրություներ չեն լինելու: Ու սրա հիմնական մեղավորը ՀԱԿ-ն ա իրա թսիկությամբ: 
> 
> 2. Եթե նույնիսկ կա արտահերթ ընտրությունների հավանականություն, ապա այն նույնքան է, որքան ութ կամ տաս տարի առաջ նույն ժամանակ: Այսինք արտահերթի հավանականությունը մենք քննարում ենք Ինդոնեզիայում ցունամիի կամ Դաղստանում երկրաշարժի հավանականությամբ: 
> 
> 3. Կլինի արտահերթ թե հերթական ընտրություն, ՀԱԿ-ը առավելագույնը հավաքելու է 14% : Սա լավագույն դեպքում: Մենք մեղադրում ենք միլիոն բանը, որից կախված է հաղթանակը, քանի որ հասկանում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը չունի ստամինա հստակ հաղթանակի գանալու համար: Էլի թսիկություն: Դրա համար միշտ կա «միլիոն բան» ատմազկեն - ղարաբաղի ատմազկեն արդեն խաղարկել ենք, մի թազա բան ոնց էլ լինի կհորինենք: 
> 
> 4. Կլինեն հերթական թե արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ես լինելու եմ ՀԱԿ-ի աջակից ու սատարող: Սա անելու եմ այլընտրանքի բացակայության պատճառով: Բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ կա այլընտրանքի և կարիք և պահանջարկ և ռեսուրս: Ռեսուրսը քնեցվել, վախեցվել, սառեցվել, կտվել է ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, բայց պարարտ հող լինելու դեպքում այն արագ ծիլեր կտա: Վախեցվել է ղարաբաղով, քնեցվել է սահմանադրականով, կտվել է «ակցիա, մեկ գումարած մեկ, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, իրազեկում» չաշխատող բանաձևով: 
> ...


 Տրիբուն ջան ոչ թե անցավորածներին, այլ անցավորածին- մնացածը շատ էլ ղայդին սաղ-ուրախ են:
Մինչև քար, փեդ, լոմ, փոս- լրիվ համաձայն եմ, դաժե սիլլա-քացի-կարատեն էլ կավելացնեի, բայց կախաղանին-ստոպ: Կախաղանը արդեն լուրջ ինստիտուտ է, մենք դրան հասնելու մի քանի  դար դեռ ունենք, համ էլ պարան ալ չունինք:  :Ok: 
ՀԱԿ-ի բարեմասնությունների հարցում ժուժկալություն ես արել- իրենք ստրատեգ էլ  են: Նաև իրենք քո հաշված 14 տոկոս -ով ԱԺ ոչ թե  պրոպուսկով են մտնելու այլ համազգային կատակլիզմներով ու 10 միլիոն հայության թևերի վրա, ուշաթափ ու գոնե մի 1000 զոհով: :Ok:  
Էս գլխից սկսել ես հարամ անել սպասվելիք շոուն-լավ չի:  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, արդեն չեմ հիշում, կարիք կա՞ր, որ ասեի, որ տեսակետդ հասկանում եմ, բայց համաձայն չեմ  :Smile: 
Որտև էդ ամենը նախորդ գրառումներում ասել էիր, բութ չեմ էլի  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk



----------

Sagittarius (17.03.2010), Տրիբուն (17.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Նայելով նամակ հանձնելու երթին մի  եզրահանգման  եկա, մի առաջարկության ու մի չհասկացած պահի:
*Եզրահանգումը-* Երևի թե  տատիկ-պապիկների և մեծ տատիկ-մեծ պապիկների ներկայությունը ներդաշնակ  է հայաստանյան դեմոգրաֆիական նկարագրին, հետևաբար նոր ընդիմության  կարիք չկա:  
Երթի մասնակից  ընդիմությունը  տեղը-տեղին անում է Հայաստանում առկա մարդկանց   տարիքին և կազմին հասու մաքսիմալը: Համ լոզունգներ է գոռում, համ պլակատ ու դրոշակ բռնում, համ իրենից մի գլուխ բոյով ու   գլխաքանակով էլ մի 10 անգամ շատ  մլիցու կողքով անվախ քայլում ու նամակներ է տեղ հասցնում, ու վերջում էլ առանց մարդկային կորուստների գնում է տները: 
*Առաջարկությունը -լուրջ* Կարծում եմ որ գոնե ժամանակավորապես հայաստանյան ողբերգական ընդդիմադիր կյանքին կարելի է  թարմություն տալ երթերի տրամադրությունը փոխելով: Տրնգին իրեն սպառել է:  Կարելի է երթի մասնակիցներին, բոլորին հորդորել ամենատարբեր տեսակի դիմակ- մասկաներ հագնել հասարակական ու ոճային բազմազանություն ապահովելու և երթին դինամիկա տալու  ու տարիքը կոծկելու նպատակով: Ասենք ջոկերների, ծաղրածուների, դոդգլուխների, ջայլամների, էշերի, ջահելների, մկների, կռիսների, բանջարների, բողկերի, նարինջների, սախրագլխի, մլիցու, բերետի ու դաժե խիյարի:   Մի խոսքով ինչ որ մտքներով կանցնի: 
Նաև լուրջ-լուրջ խոսելն է իր իմաստը կորցրել: Պետք է քեֆ ուրախությունով, հռհռալով, զվարճանալով, իրար ու սաղին ձեռ առնելով քայլել: Համ ընդիմադիր ակցիայի լավ պտիչկա կստացվի, համ էլ կայֆ կստանան: Մի գուցե մի քանի ջահել էլ մեջտեղ գան:  :Hands Up: 
*Չհասկացած պահը:*- էդ նամակը որ փոստով գնար - էլի նույն մանկլավիկին չէր հասնելու ու կորեր՞:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Լրացում:
Թեկուզ միայն աչքերը քողարկող դիմակ  հագնելը մի այլ ներուժ էլ ունի իր մեջ:  Հագնողը դառնում է անճանաչելի և ավելի համարձակ,  իսկ դիմացի մլիցեն էլ ինչ որ տեղ ապակողմորոշված, քանի որ երթից հետո կոնկրետ մարդուն բռնել բաժին տանելը շատ ավելի բարդանում է:  Գումարած դրան,  երթի ընթացքում մի մարդը կարող է մի  քանի մասկաներ փոխել կամ կողքինի հետ փոխանակել: Մինչև հիմա դրանից միայն ԲՏ-քն են օգտվել: Թող ընդիմադիր բիձեքն ու մանավանդ պառավներն էլ  դա վերցնեն իրենց արսենալ:
Մի խոսքով երթի միշտ-պատրաստ ժողովուրդը կա, մնում է հայկական  ավանդական, ծանրաքարշ, տաղտկալի երթի ծեսը թարմացնել, թեթևացնել, բազմազանացնել: 
Իշխանությունը շատ ավելի դինամիկ ու բազմազան է: Թող ստրատեգներն էլ ծխելու արանքներում մի քիչ ծոծրակ քորեն ու գործ անեն: :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձա ջան, փորձեմ անդրադառնալ բոլոր ասածներիդ:
Շարժման մեջ կան բոլոր տարիքային խմբերին պատկանող մարդիկ: Երթը կազմակերպված էր աշխատանքային օրով, աշխատանքային ժամին, երբ առավել երիտասարդները (այսինքն երիտասարդներն ու միջին տարիքի մարդիկ) մեծ մասամբ աշխատում են, ու բնական է, որ տոկոսային համադրությամբ այս երթին տարեցներն ավելի շատ էին լինելու:

Այժմ առաջարկների մասին. ՀԱԿ-ն արել ու անում է տարբեր տիպի ակցիաներ: Եթե խոսում ենք զանգվածային միջոցառումների մասին, ապա ասեմ, որ անհնար է բոլորով նույն կերպ «թատրոն խաղալ», իսկ փոքր ակցիաների ժամանակ օգտագործվել են ամենատարբեր հնարքներ, այդ թվում նաև դիմակներ, բերանները փակ, շղթայված ձեռքերով ու այլ տիպի ակցիաներ:

Նամակը փոստով գնալու դեպքում Երևանի փողոցները չէին թնդալու, ժողովուրդը ևս մեկ անգամ իր ձայնը չէր բարձրացնելու, իսկ ակցիան նպատակ ուներ նաև ցույց տալու ժողովրդի անհամաձայնությունը, իրավիճակի վերաբերյալ նրա գնահատականը:

Իսկ մնացածի մասով. կարելի է պարզապես չկորցնել ռեալությունն ու ամեն ինչի մեջ միայն վատը չփնտրել  :Wink:

----------

Rammer (17.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, արդեն չեմ հիշում, կարիք կա՞ր, որ ասեի, որ տեսակետդ հասկանում եմ, բայց համաձայն չեմ 
> Որտև էդ ամենը նախորդ գրառումներում ասել էիր, բութ չեմ էլի


Կետ առ կետ, ինչի ետ համաձայն չես: Շուտկա: 

Ապեր, կրկնում եմ, որ չմոռանամ: Մեծ մարդ եմ: Մեկ էլ տեսար վաղը կանգնեցի ու ասեցի, «ՀԱԿ-ի ցավը տանեմ, իրանից լավը չկա, եկեք իրազեկման ակցիա անենք»: Էլ չեմ ասում ավելի վատ տարբերակներ, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններին դաշնակներին ձայնս տամ հանկարծ: Բա մի տեղ դիրքորոշումս գրած չլինի՞, որ կարդամ վերհիշեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Կետ առ կետ, ինչի ետ համաձայն չես: Շուտկա: 
> 
> Ապեր, կրկնում եմ, որ չմոռանամ: Մեծ մարդ եմ: Մեկ էլ տեսար վաղը կանգնեցի ու ասեցի, «ՀԱԿ-ի ցավը տանեմ, իրանից լավը չկա, եկեք իրազեկման ակցիա անենք»: Էլ չեմ ասում ավելի վատ տարբերակներ, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններին դաշնակներին ձայնս տամ հանկարծ: Բա մի տեղ դիրքորոշումս գրած չլինի՞, որ կարդամ վերհիշեմ:


Անհամաձայնությունս վերաբերվում էր ոչ թե քո մասնակցությանը ՀԱԿ հնարավոր միջոցառումներին, որում ճիշտն ասած չէի էլ կասկածում, այլ իրավիճակի գնահատականներիդ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկականից հզոր երթ էր, քանակի առումով: Պակասում էին իմ վերջին մասնակցած երթի սվիստոկները: Իսկականից ցենտր բան են: Էտ երթին լավ շուխուռ էր: 

Վերջերս Աթենքի երթերն էի նայում, մի անգամ էլ բախտ եմ ունեցել անկախ իմ կամքից մասնակից լինել: Ու հանգել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ հույներին պետք են հայ ոստիկաններ, իսկ հայերին՝ հույն երթ անող ուսանողներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկականից հզոր երթ էր, քանակի առումով: Պակասում էին իմ վերջին մասնակցած երթի սվիստոկները: Իսկականից ցենտր բան են: Էտ երթին լավ շուխուռ էր: 
> 
> Վերջերս Աթենքի երթերն էի նայում, մի անգամ էլ բախտ եմ ունեցել անկախ իմ կամքից մասնակից լինել: Ու հանգել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ հույներին պետք են հայ ոստիկաններ, իսկ հայերին՝ հույն երթ անող ուսանողներ:


 Վիդեոն հաջող չէր Տրիբուն ձյա, իրականում երթը շատ ավելի աշխույժ էր, սվիստոկները շատ էին, կոչերը հուժկու: Էն բացառիկ երթերից էր, որ տարբեր ծայրերում տարբեր տոնայնության կոչեր ու լոզունգներ էին լինում, ու երթն էնքան երկար էր, որ մեկը մյուսին չէր խանգարում: Ես արագ քայլերով ~10 րոպեում եմ երթի վերջից սկիզբը հասել (քայլելով ոչ ժողովրդի միջով, որ հասնեմ ընկերներիս):

----------

Rammer (17.03.2010), Տրիբուն (17.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ ջան, մի քանի կետով իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնեմ, որ ինտերպրիտացիաներ չլինեն ու հանգիստ խղճով անցնեմ Ռամ ի ասած քլնգելուն կամ քո ասած դատարկախոսությանը: 
> 
> 1. Արտահերթ ընտրություներ չեն լինելու: Ու սրա հիմնական մեղավորը ՀԱԿ-ն ա իրա թսիկությամբ: 
> 
> 2. Եթե նույնիսկ կա արտահերթ ընտրությունների հավանականություն, ապա այն նույնքան է, որքան ութ կամ տաս տարի առաջ նույն ժամանակ: Այսինք արտահերթի հավանականությունը մենք քննարում ենք Ինդոնեզիայում ցունամիի կամ Դաղստանում երկրաշարժի հավանականությամբ: 
> 
> 3. Կլինի արտահերթ թե հերթական ընտրություն, ՀԱԿ-ը առավելագույնը հավաքելու է 14% : Սա լավագույն դեպքում: Մենք մեղադրում ենք միլիոն բանը, որից կախված է հաղթանակը, քանի որ հասկանում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ը չունի ստամինա հստակ հաղթանակի գանալու համար: Էլի թսիկություն: Դրա համար միշտ կա «միլիոն բան» ատմազկեն - ղարաբաղի ատմազկեն արդեն խաղարկել ենք, մի թազա բան ոնց էլ լինի կհորինենք: 
> 
> 4. Կլինեն հերթական թե արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ես լինելու եմ ՀԱԿ-ի աջակից ու սատարող: Սա անելու եմ այլընտրանքի բացակայության պատճառով: Բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ կա այլընտրանքի և կարիք և պահանջարկ և ռեսուրս: Ռեսուրսը քնեցվել, վախեցվել, սառեցվել, կտվել է ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, բայց պարարտ հող լինելու դեպքում այն արագ ծիլեր կտա: Վախեցվել է ղարաբաղով, քնեցվել է սահմանադրականով, կտվել է «ակցիա, մեկ գումարած մեկ, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, իրազեկում» չաշխատող բանաձևով: 
> ...


Ապեր դու ոնց որ էն ազատամարտիկններից լինես որ մնացել են պատերազմի "տակ":  :Jpit:  էտ մարդիկ մենակ պատերազմ են ուզում ու իրանց այլ բան չի հետաքրքրում: Ասենք կապ չունի ,որ պատերազմի ռազմական գործողությունները վերջացել են հիմա բանակցային գործընթացա գնում...
Բռատ փետրվար ամիսը վերջացել ա արդեն 2 տարուց ավել...Ջոգում ես? Դու դեռ անցալից ես խոսում ու իրական իրավիճակի հետ քո գրած ես կետերից ոչ մեկ կապ չունի:
Հայաստանում այսօր բռնության ճանապարհով ժողովրդավարաական հողափոխություն անելու ռեսւորս չկա: Էն ինչ ոչ կա էտ էլ չկա իրականում, էտ էլի ՀԱԿ-ն քամել: Հիմա ակտիվ քաղաքական իրավիճակ է և շատ լարված: Էտ որ դուրս ամենօր մարդ չեն ծեծում էտ չի նշանակում որ քաղաքական առումով պասիվություն կա: Դու վերցրել ես մի հատ ԵԱՀԿ քարտուղարուհու մակարդակի ` ճիշտ չմեկնաբանված հայտարարություն, ու դրոշակ ես սարքել: բայց մնացածա ամենակարևոր հարեցրին վաբշե չես անդրադառոնում, իսկ եթե անդրադառոնում համարաում ես ֆուֆլո...համաձյան եմ ուրեմն ունիվերսալ ճշմարտության, համաձայն չեմ ուրեմն մնացածը հեչ`ֆուֆլո ա....

----------

Chuk (17.03.2010), Norton (17.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր դու ոնց որ էն ազատամարտիկններից լինես որ մնացել են պատերազմի "տակ":  էտ մարդիկ մենակ պատերազմ են ուզում ու իրանց այլ բան չի հետաքրքրում: Ասենք կապ չունի ,որ պատերազմի ռազմական գործողությունները վերջացել են հիմա բանակցային գործընթացա գնում...
> Բռատ փետրվար ամիսը վերջացել ա արդեն 2 տարուց ավել...Ջոգում ես? Դու դեռ անցալից ես խոսում ու իրական իրավիճակի հետ քո գրած ես կետերից ոչ մեկ կապ չունի:


Հնարավոր ա, Ռամ ջան: Բայց ռազմական գործողությունները վերջացել են պարտությամբ, ու մենք հիմա բանակցում ենք որ մեզ՝ պարտվածներիս, կամաց ծեծեն, մեկ ու մեջ հաց ու ջուր տան, ուրանի հանքերում ամեն օր աշխատելու չուղարկեն: Փաստորեն, պատերազմի ավարտից հետո մենք փիս վախեցել ենք, ու սենց վախեցած-վախեցած գնում ենք դեպի ռազմական գործողությունների հաջորդ փուլը: Փաստորեն մենք հիմա Հռոմի ստրուկներն ենք Սպարտակի ապստամբությունից հետո, ու մեզ սպասվում է երկար ու ձիգ 400 տարի, երբ բնական գործընթացների արդյունքում ստարկատիրական հասարակարգը կփոխարինվի ֆեոդալականով: 




> Հայաստանում այսօր բռնության ճանապարհով ժողովրդավարաական հողափոխություն անելու ռեսւորս չկա: Էն ինչ ոչ կա էտ էլ չկա իրականում, էտ էլի ՀԱԿ-ն քամել: Հիմա ակտիվ քաղաքական իրավիճակ է և շատ լարված: Էտ որ դուրս ամենօր մարդ չեն ծեծում էտ չի նշանակում որ քաղաքական առումով պասիվություն կա: Դու վերցրել ես մի հատ ԵԱՀԿ քարտուղարուհու մակարդակի ` ճիշտ չմեկնաբանված հայտարարություն, ու դրոշակ ես սարքել: բայց մնացածա ամենակարևոր հարեցրին վաբշե չես անդրադառոնում, իսկ եթե անդրադառոնում համարաում ես ֆուֆլո...համաձյան եմ ուրեմն ունիվերսալ ճշմարտության, համաձայն չեմ ուրեմն մնացածը հեչ`ֆուֆլո ա....


Իսկ ես քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել, որ պետք ա բռնությամբ հեղափոխություն անել: Չուկը չի սիրում, որ կրկնում եմ նույն բանը, բայց պիտի էլի կետ առ կետ հստակեցնեմ դիրքորոշումս.

1. Պետք չի կոչ անել բռնության, բայց պետք չի նաև մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի խաբել, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ու իշխանությունը զավթած ու վայելող ղզլբաշների հետ բանակցելով Հայաստանում որևէ բան կփոխվի: Պետք ա ընդամենը, նույն երթին մասնկացողներին չվախեցնել «հարգեք օրենքը, սիրեք ոստիկաններին, ձեռ չտաք պագոններին» կոչերով:  

2. Այն որ ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարություններ է անում, իրազեկում է, երթեր է անում, կամ ՕԵԿ նախարարներ են փոխվում չի նշանակում որ կա քաղաքական ակտիվ իրավիճակ: Ամեն ինչ գնում է իր հունով, իշխանությունների ուզած ու երազած ճանապարհով: Վաղը կարող ա վարչապետ փոխեն, մի հինգ նախարարի էլ հանեն, կարող ա նույնիսկ ԲՀԿ-ն դուրս գա կոալիցիայից: Բայց դա բացարձակապես ՀԱԿ գործունեության հետ կապ չի ունենա  - դրանք պարզ ներիշխանական վերդասավորումներ են, որոնք եղել են, եղում են, ու կեղնեն: Մի բան իրար մեջ չեն կիսում, վիճում են, հետո թազուց կիսում են ու մի երկու տարի էլի ախպերություն են անում: Արդեն քսան տարի ա նույն գործին ենք - սա քաղաքական ակտիվություն չի: Եթե նույնիսկ արտահերթ լինի, դա նշանակում է, որ մի քանի լուրջ բան չեն կարում կիսեն, բայց կկիսեն ընտրություններից հետո: ՀԱԿ-ին էլ մի քիչ տեղ կտան, որ ձենը կտրի:  

3. ԵԱՀԿ քարտուղարուհու մակարդակի ես չեմ իջեցրել, ՀԱԿ-ն ա իջեցրել, երբ երթ ա անում նրա համար, որ էտ գյալուբոյին նամակ հանձնենք: Երթ նամակ հանձնելու համար: Հզոր երթ էր, ցավում եմ, որ անձամբ չեմ մասնակցել, բոլոր մասնակիցներով հպարտանում եմ, որ անկեղծորեն հարգում եմ: Բայց ապեր, պլանկեն իջացրել ա ՀԱԿ-ը, ոչ թե ես` իմ անկապ գրառումներով: 

4. Մնացած կարևոր հարցերը չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունես, բայց իմ համար ամենակարևոր հարցը մնում ա էն, որ նախագահը Սերժն ա, ԱԺ նախագահը Մուկը, գլխավոր տնտեսական ու միջազգային քաղաքական վերլուծաբանը Դմբլդոխը: Ղարաբաղ-թուրքեր-ՆԱՏՈ-Իրան մեր համար պիտի ածանցյալ լինեն էս կարևոր հարցերից: Կունենանք նորմալ նամուսով երկիր նորմալ իշխանություններով, կլուծենք համ Ղարաբաղի հարցը, համ էլ նեդեմ թուրքերի մայրիգը: Կունենանք Սերոժիկ, ուրեմն Լևոնը եթե իրա հետույքն էլ արյունլվա անի խորը գիտական եւլույթներով, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ մեզ սաղիս համոզի որ պետք ա հետևենք նրա խորհրդին ու իշխանություններին մի ձևի համոզենք որ սխալներ չանեն, բան դուրս չի գալու: Սաղ ձեռներիցս գնալու ա, ու մենք էլի մնալու ենք մեր ղզլբաշներով, բայց էս անգամ առանց Ղարաբաղի ու թուրքերի հետ բաց կամ փակ սահմաններով: 

Հետևապես, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ուզում ա իսկականից փրկի մեր պետականությունը, մեզ էլ փրկի թուրքերից, ու մեր համար էլ նորմալ երկիր սարքի (պարզ ներկայացրեցի ՀԱԿ ծրագիրը) ուրեմն ոնց ուզում ա անի պիտի առաջին հերթին Սերոժին ու Քոչին իրա քոմփանիով ուղարկի գրողի ծոցը, իրանց հետևից ուղարկի նաև իրա մեջից որոշ փայլուն դեմքերի, էս գործընթացի համար ապահովի վառ կարմիր ֆոն (գոնե մի թեթև), որ ահագին պոտենցիալ ղզլբաշ ապագա մի հարյուր տարում վախենա ու հասկանա ինչ ա նշանակում ժողովրդական բողոք, ու հետո գնա բանակցի Ղարաբաղի հարցով:

----------

Elmo (19.03.2010), Բիձա (17.03.2010), Վիշապ (17.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Հնարավոր ա, Ռամ ջան: Բայց ռազմական գործողությունները վերջացել են պարտությամբ, ու մենք հիմա բանակցում ենք որ մեզ՝ պարտվածներիս, կամաց ծեծեն, մեկ ու մեջ հաց ու ջուր տան, ուրանի հանքերում ամեն օր աշխատելու չուղարկեն: Փաստորեն, պատերազմի ավարտից հետո մենք փիս վախեցել ենք, ու սենց վախեցած-վախեցած գնում ենք դեպի ռազմական գործողությունների հաջորդ փուլը: Փաստորեն մենք հիմա Հռոմի ստրուկներն ենք Սպարտակի ապստամբությունից հետո, ու մեզ սպասվում է երկար ու ձիգ 400 տարի, երբ բնական գործընթացների արդյունքում ստարկատիրական հասարակարգը կփոխարինվի ֆեոդալականով: 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ ես քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել, որ պետք ա բռնությամբ հեղափոխություն անել: Չուկը չի սիրում, որ կրկնում եմ նույն բանը, բայց պիտի էլի կետ առ կետ հստակեցնեմ դիրքորոշումս.
> 
> 1. Պետք չի կոչ անել բռնության, բայց պետք չի նաև մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի խաբել, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ու իշխանությունը զավթած ու վայելող ղզլբաշների հետ բանակցելով Հայաստանում որևէ բան կփոխվի: Պետք ա ընդամենը, նույն երթին մասնկացողներին չվախեցնել «հարգեք օրենքը, սիրեք ոստիկաններին, ձեռ չտաք պագոններին» կոչերով:  
> 
> 2. Այն որ ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարություններ է անում, իրազեկում է, երթեր է անում, կամ ՕԵԿ նախարարներ են փոխվում չի նշանակում որ կա քաղաքական ակտիվ իրավիճակ: Ամեն ինչ գնում է իր հունով, իշխանությունների ուզած ու երազած ճանապարհով: Վաղը կարող ա վարչապետ փոխեն, մի հինգ նախարարի էլ հանեն, կարող ա նույնիսկ ԲՀԿ-ն դուրս գա կոալիցիայից: Բայց դա բացարձակապես ՀԱԿ գործունեության հետ կապ չի ունենա  - դրանք պարզ ներիշխանական վերդասավորումներ են, որոնք եղել են, եղում են, ու կեղնեն: Մի բան իրար մեջ չեն կիսում, վիճում են, հետո թազուց կիսում են ու մի երկու տարի էլի ախպերություն են անում: Արդեն քսան տարի ա նույն գործին ենք - սա քաղաքական ակտիվություն չի: Եթե նույնիսկ արտահերթ լինի, դա նշանակում է, որ մի քանի լուրջ բան չեն կարում կիսեն, բայց կկիսեն ընտրություններից հետո: ՀԱԿ-ին էլ մի քիչ տեղ կտան, որ ձենը կտրի:  
> ...


Ուրեմն դու առնվազն ծիծիլոն անգամ ասել ես որ պետք ա բռնությամբ փոխվի իշխանությունը: Հայտնի տեսություն կա ապեր, էտ արդեն երևի դպրոցններում անցնում են: Կոչվում ա "Տրիբունի չեռնի տեսությունը", որի իմաստը հիշեցնեմ քեզ: Չեռնի հելնի տռի, օդային և հոտային հոսաքններից Սեռժը մտնի Քոչի հետույքը և միասին տանզանիա, մենք էլ կայֆավատ լինենք երկիր կոռուցենք Սևան-ֆլամինգո...

Ձաձ էտ քո մեկնաբանությունն ա, որ մենք պարտվել ենք: Եթե դու քո առաջ խնդիր էիր դրել, որ ընտրությունններից հետո Հայատասնը մի հատ շաթլ թողի տիեզերք, ուրեմն դու հաստատ ճիշտ ես  :Jpit: 

Ուրեմն դու մտածում ես, որ ես էդքան պարզ ու քռչոտ եմ մտածում, որ ՕԵԿ-ի ակտիվությունը կամ ներիշխանական էշ գզողերի քուչի բազառները կարան բերեն համակարգի, կամ արտահերթ ընտրությունների? Ապեր ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզւոմ էլի ուզի մեկա Հայաստանում աիշրտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունները էսօր կարա նշանակվի մենակ Մոսկվայից, այդ թվում նաև վարչապետ...Էտ ուրիշ հարց որ էլի որոշ պուտանկեք նյուխ ունեն ու դուրս են գալիս տռաս...

Հա մի բան էլ ասեմ, երկար չեմ կարա գրեմ առաձին առանձին: Բայց էս պիտի ասեմ: Մեզ թուրքերից փրկելու հարց ընդհանարապես չկա, և դա ուղղակի մանկանան կոմպլեքս ա... :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ուրեմն դու մտածում ես, որ ես էդքան պարզ ու քռչոտ եմ մտածում, որ ՕԵԿ-ի ակտիվությունը կամ ներիշխանական էշ գզողերի քուչի բազառները կարան բերեն համակարգի, կամ արտահերթ ընտրությունների? Ապեր ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզւոմ էլի ուզի *մեկա Հայաստանում աիշրտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունները էսօր կարա նշանակվի մենակ Մոսկվայից, այդ թվում նաև վարչապետ...*Էտ ուրիշ հարց որ էլի որոշ պուտանկեք նյուխ ունեն ու դուրս են գալիս տռաս...


Rammer, իսկ ԵԱՀԿ–ին նամակ հանձնելը կարո՞ղ է բերել արտահերթ ընտրությունների, կամ ինչ–որ բանով օգնել… Էս մարդկանց մոտ լրիվ դեժավյու է՝ նամակ Գորբաչովին, նամակ Ելցինին, հիմա էլ նամակ ԵԱՀԿ–ին… անինքնավստահության ու ինքնուրույնության բացակայության ախտանիշներ են։
Հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը Մոսկվայի հետ գյոզերով բանակցություններ է վարում ու նամակ է ուղարկում ԵԱՀԿ–ին, որ Մոսկվան արտահերթ ընտրություններ նշանակի, ԵԱՀԿ–ն էլ չխառնվի իրար հա՞… :Jpit:  ՀՀՇ–ական մառազմները վերականգնվում են։

----------

Elmo (19.03.2010), Տրիբուն (17.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, իսկ ԵԱՀԿ–ին նամակ հանձնելը կարո՞ղ է բերել արտահերթ ընտրությունների, կամ ինչ–որ բանով օգնել… Էս մարդկանց մոտ լրիվ դեժավյու է՝ նամակ Գորբաչովին, նամակ Ելցինին, հիմա էլ նամակ ԵԱՀԿ–ին… անինքնավստահության ու ինքնուրույնության բացակայության ախտանիշներ են։
> Հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը Մոսկվայի հետ գյոզերով բանակցություններ է վարում ու նամակ է ուղարկում ԵԱՀԿ–ին, որ Մոսկվան արտահերթ ընտրություններ նշանակի, ԵԱՀԿ–ն էլ չխառնվի իրար հա՞… ՀՀՇ–ական մառազմները վերականգնվում են։


Ապեր էտ հիվանդութայն անունը կոչվում ա իրատեսություն, ընդամենը...

ԵԱՀԿ-ին նամակ հանձնել քաղաքական ակտիվոթյան պարզ դրսևորման ձև է: Օգնում է կամ նպաստում է երիտասարդների կամ այլ մարդկանց, որոշակի քանակության ակտիվ վիճակում պահել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն դու առնվազն ծիծիլոն անգամ ասել ես որ պետք ա բռնությամբ փոխվի իշխանությունը: Հայտնի տեսություն կա ապեր, էտ արդեն երևի դպրոցններում անցնում են: Կոչվում ա "Տրիբունի չեռնի տեսությունը", որի իմաստը հիշեցնեմ քեզ: Չեռնի հելնի տռի, օդային և հոտային հոսաքններից Սեռժը մտնի Քոչի հետույքը և միասին տանզանիա, մենք էլ կայֆավատ լինենք երկիր կոռուցենք Սևան-ֆլամինգո...
> 
> Ձաձ էտ քո մեկնաբանությունն ա, որ մենք պարտվել ենք: Եթե դու քո առաջ խնդիր էիր դրել, որ ընտրությունններից հետո Հայատասնը մի հատ շաթլ թողի տիեզերք, ուրեմն դու հաստատ ճիշտ ես


Էս ախմախ տեսության հեղինակն ո՞վ ա  :Tongue: 

Էլի եմ ասում: Դրա համար առաջին պարբերությունից հետո, կարդա կետ մեկը: Լևոնը սահմանդարական կտերի փոխարեն, պիտի չեռնին (կարաս տակը բազմամիլիոն հայոց ժողովուրդ հասկանաս) ասի «գանցեք, քացով ա լացով ա, ձեր գլխի ճարը տեսեք»: Կարա ինքն էլ ընկնի դեմներից գնա, ես դեմ չեմ լինի: Ու ճիշտ կանին տենց էլ անի: Փոխարենը, քեզ կտել են, որ մենք չենք պարտվել, խածյա ես չգիտեմ թե պարտությունը էլ ոնց ա լինում: Եթե նենց ա լինում, որ դու, Չուկը, Արմիշը, Հայկը ակտիվ ակցիաներ եք անում, ես էլ էշ-էշ մեկ ու մեջ միտինգի ու երթի եմ գնում, ու բարձր ոգի ենք պահում մենք մեզնով, ապեր, տենց մի հատ էլ Ավարայրի հաղթանակ ենք ունեցել մեկ էլ Օլիմպիական խաղերին մասնկացություն: Ռամ ջան, հաղթել ենք, ցավտ տանեմ: 



> Ուրեմն դու մտածում ես, որ ես էդքան պարզ ու քռչոտ եմ մտածում, որ ՕԵԿ-ի ակտիվությունը կամ ներիշխանական էշ գզողերի քուչի բազառները կարան բերեն համակարգի, կամ արտահերթ ընտրությունների? Ապեր ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզւոմ էլի ուզի մեկա Հայաստանում աիշրտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունները էսօր կարա նշանակվի մենակ Մոսկվայից, այդ թվում նաև վարչապետ...Էտ ուրիշ հարց որ էլի որոշ պուտանկեք նյուխ ունեն ու դուրս են գալիս տռաս...


Բա, բռատ արի գնանք Կրեմլի դեմը երթ անենք, ինչի ենք մուֆթա քամակներս թրջում: Կամ էտ նամակը հանձնեինք Ռուսաստանի դեպսանին, ԵԱՀԿ-ի փոխարեն: Մի հատ սովետի ժամանակվա անեգդոտ եմ հիշել.

Ուրեմն սովետական քաղաքացին ու ամերիկացին վիճում են: Էս ամերիկացին ասում ա.
- Համ էլ մեր մոտ խոսքի ազատություն կա: Ես կարամ գնամ կանգնեմ Վաշինգտոնի մեջտեղը, սպիտակ տան դեմը ու գոռամ «Ռեյգան, ես քու մերը»
Էս ռուսն ասում ա.
- Հա ինչ, մեր մոտ էլ կա խոսքի ազատություն: Ես էլ կարամ գնամ կանգնեմ Մոսկվայի մեջտեղը, Կրեմլի դեմը ու գոռամ «Ռեյգան, ես քու մերը» 

 :LOL: 
Հիմա մերն ա ապեր, արի գնանք Կրեմլի դեմը ու գոռանք «Սերժիկ, ես քու մերը»: 

Ռամ ջան, սաղ մեր ձեռն ա, սաաաաաաղ: Դաժե շատ փոքր դուխով ժողովուրդները կարացել են իրանց հարցերը լուծեն, առանց վախենալու: Չեխերը 63 թվին, հելան սովետական տանկերի դեմ: Ու հայ-հայ Մոսկվային ուղարկում էին սև ջհանդամը: Դաժե վրացիք են կարացել պրծնել Մոսկվա սինդրոմից: Դաժե տաջիկները:  




> Հա մի բան էլ ասեմ, երկար չեմ կարա գրեմ առաձին առանձին: Բայց էս պիտի ասեմ: Մեզ թուրքերից փրկելու հարց ընդհանարապես չկա, և դա ուղղակի մանկանան կոմպլեքս ա...


Ապեր, не надо утрировать 
Ես դրա տակ ի նկատի ունեմ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, որը իրա ենթատեքստում միշտ էլ ունի «բա որ թուրքերը մեզ ուտեն» գենետիկ ցավագարը:

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2010), Վիշապ (17.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Rammer, իսկ ԵԱՀԿ–ին նամակ հանձնելը կարո՞ղ է բերել արտահերթ ընտրությունների, կամ ինչ–որ բանով օգնել… Էս մարդկանց մոտ լրիվ դեժավյու է՝ նամակ Գորբաչովին, նամակ Ելցինին, հիմա էլ նամակ ԵԱՀԿ–ին… անինքնավստահության ու ինքնուրույնության բացակայության ախտանիշներ են։
> Հիմա ՀԱԿ–ը Մոսկվայի հետ գյոզերով բանակցություններ է վարում ու նամակ է ուղարկում ԵԱՀԿ–ին, որ Մոսկվան արտահերթ ընտրություններ նշանակի, ԵԱՀԿ–ն էլ չխառնվի իրար հա՞… ՀՀՇ–ական մառազմները վերականգնվում են։


Ռամ ջան, հատուկ քո համար Վիշապի գրածին *ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*  եմ հայտնում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր էտ հիվանդութայն անունը կոչվում ա իրատեսություն, ընդամենը...
> 
> ԵԱՀԿ-ին նամակ հանձնել քաղաքական ակտիվոթյան պարզ դրսևորման ձև է: Օգնում է կամ նպաստում է երիտասարդների կամ այլ մարդկանց, որոշակի քանակության ակտիվ վիճակում պահել...


 Փաստորեն երիտասարդներին ակտիվ պահելու համար այլ թեմա չկա, քան օտարների դռները ծեծելը։ Այսինքն հակական լավագույն ավանդույթները՝ այն է միջազգային ասպարեզում միշտ կզած ու սրան նրան խնդրելով ֆռֆռալը ուզում ենք ամրապնդել երիտասարդների մեջ։

----------


## Chuk

Նամակի հանձնումը կարևոր քայլ ա  :Smile: 
Չե՞ք հասկանում. ձեր պրոբլեմն ա:
1. Դա ուղեկցվում ա բողոքի մեծ ակցիայով
2. Եվրոներին հիշացնում ա իրանց պարտականությունների մասին
3. Բոլորին ազդդակ ա նոր փուլի մեկնարկի մասին

Ամեն ինչը կարելի ա էժանացնել, ուղղակի էժանացնելով ու՞ր եք հասնելու, չգիտեմ: 
Մի բան ակնհայտ ա, ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր ինչ էլ անի, Վիշապը թվացյալ տրամաբանական հակաճառություն ա գրելու, Տրիբունը դրան շնորհակալություն ա հայտնելու, երկուսն էլ կարծելու են լուրջ խոսք ասեցին, լուրջ գործ արեցին, իրանք ամեն ինչը հասկացան, դիմացինը մնաց միամիտ ու խաբված: Թարգեք տղերք: Անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա:

----------


## Rammer

> Էս ախմախ տեսության հեղինակն ո՞վ ա 
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում: Դրա համար առաջին պարբերությունից հետո, կարդա կետ մեկը: Լևոնը սահմանդարական կտերի փոխարեն, պիտի չեռնին (կարաս տակը բազմամիլիոն հայոց ժողովուրդ հասկանաս) ասի «գանցեք, քացով ա լացով ա, ձեր գլխի ճարը տեսեք»: Կարա ինքն էլ ընկնի դեմներից գնա, ես դեմ չեմ լինի: Ու ճիշտ կանին տենց էլ անի: Փոխարենը, քեզ կտել են, որ մենք չենք պարտվել, խածյա ես չգիտեմ թե պարտությունը էլ ոնց ա լինում: Եթե նենց ա լինում, որ դու, Չուկը, Արմիշը, Հայկը ակտիվ ակցիաներ եք անում, ես էլ էշ-էշ մեկ ու մեջ միտինգի ու երթի եմ գնում, ու բարձր ոգի ենք պահում մենք մեզնով, ապեր, տենց մի հատ էլ Ավարայրի հաղթանակ ենք ունեցել մեկ էլ Օլիմպիական խաղերին մասնկացություն: Ռամ ջան, հաղթել ենք, ցավտ տանեմ: 
> 
> 
> Բա, բռատ արի գնանք Կրեմլի դեմը երթ անենք, ինչի ենք մուֆթա քամակներս թրջում: Կամ էտ նամակը հանձնեինք Ռուսաստանի դեպսանին, ԵԱՀԿ-ի փոխարեն: Մի հատ սովետի ժամանակվա անեգդոտ եմ հիշել.
> 
> Ուրեմն սովետական քաղաքացին ու ամերիկացին վիճում են: Էս ամերիկացին ասում ա.
> - Համ էլ մեր մոտ խոսքի ազատություն կա: Ես կարամ գնամ կանգնեմ Վաշինգտոնի մեջտեղը, սպիտակ տան դեմը ու գոռամ «Ռեյգան, ես քու մերը»
> ...



Ապեր էտ տեսության հեղինակին ճանաչում եմ ղայդին տղայա...

Էհհհհհհհհհհհհ, ես էլ մեռա ասելով գնանք Ռուսական դեսպանատաը դեմը ասենք հանեք ս...իր արեք ձեր զորքերը մեր երկրից: 

Ապեր չարժի ոչ վրացիններին ոչ էլ առավել ևս չեխերին վիրավորել:
Մեր շենքում մի երկու կիսագրագետ տավարի ցավ կարդացել են որ կարող արտահերթ ընտրություններ լինի, արդեն բացել համար 2 պոզաով կանգնած են...
Այո սաղ մեզանից ա կախված: Ես էլ Չուկն էլ միլլոին անգամ ասել ենք որ սաղ մեզանից ա գալիս ու որ մենք սենց կեղտի մեջ ենք դրա մեղավորը մենակ մենք ենք...Բայց հենց ասում ենք սաղ նորից շուռ եք տալիս Լևոնի նասկինների վրա: Վիշապ ձյան էլ հիշում ա ոսկու շուկան  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Փաստորեն երիտասարդներին ակտիվ պահելու համար այլ թեմա չկա, քան օտարների դռները ծեծելը։ Այսինքն հակական լավագույն ավանդույթները՝ այն է միջազգային ասպարեզում միշտ կզած ու սրան նրան խնդրելով ֆռֆռալը ուզում ենք ամրապնդել երիտասարդների մեջ։


Ապեր խնդրել ու կամ դուռ ծեծելու խնդիր չկա: Դա բողոքի արտահայատման ձևա, ընդունված քաղաքակիրթ տարբերակ: Թող մեր երիտաասրդությունը քաղաքակիրթ լինի: Դու դրան դեմ ես, դա այլ հարցա...

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, հատուկ քո համար Վիշապի գրածին *ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*  եմ հայտնում:


Աբրիս...Բայց շնորհակալությունով էտ տղեն ինչ անի: Բանբաներկա, կոֆե մի հատ գոնե... :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նամակի հանձնումը կարևոր քայլ ա 
> Չե՞ք հասկանում. ձեր պրոբլեմն ա:
> 1. Դա ուղեկցվում ա բողոքի մեծ ակցիայով
> 2. Եվրոներին հիշացնում ա իրանց պարտականությունների մասին
> 3. Բոլորին ազդդակ ա նոր փուլի մեկնարկի մասին


Չուկ ջան, կառաջարկեմ ևս մեկ անգամ աչքի անցկացնել հայոց պատմությունը, սկսած պարսից թագավորներին սուրհանդակներ ուղարկելուց, Խրիմյան Հայրիկի Բեռլինի վեհաժողովդին հայոց կամքը ներկայացնելուց վերջացրած ղարաբաղյան շարժման ակտիվիստների Գորբաչովին նամակ ուղարկելուց ու փորձիր գտնել մի դեպք, որտեղ որևէ օտարի դուռը ծեծելուց հայ ժողովուրդը որևէ ծռտիկ խեր է տեսել։ Էս խելքին են, որ էս խելքին ենք։ Թարգեք էդ հիմար ավանդույթները։ Մենք ոչ մեկի տանձին էլ պետք չենք, սա պիտի լինի մեր համոզմունքը։ Ու եթե ինչ–որ լավ բան ենք ուզում անել, պիտի հույսը դնենք միմիայն ում վրա՞…

----------

Elmo (19.03.2010), Բիձա (17.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Երբ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում կան համագործակցություններ, որտեղ կողմերից ամեն մեկն ունի պարտականություններ, ու այդ պարտականությունների մասին մյուսը հիշեցնում է, ընդամենը չհասկանալու արդյունք է դա համեմատել օտարի դուռը ծեծելու հետ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երբ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում կան համագործակցություններ, որտեղ կողմերից ամեն մեկն ունի պարտականություններ, ու այդ պարտականությունների մասին մյուսը հիշեցնում է, ընդամենը չհասկանալու արդյունք է դա համեմատել օտարի դուռը ծեծելու հետ:


Ապեր միֆ ա էդ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը։ Էդ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարը հանուն սեփական շահերի մեկ մեկ շատ անքաղաքակիրթ բոմբեր է գցում աջ ու ձախ։

Հ.Գ. ակամայից հիշեցի Սերժի ֆուտբոլը. Հիմքը հետևյալն էր՝ «ժամանակակից աշխարհում փակ սահմաններ պետք է չլինեն»  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր միֆ ա էդ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը։ Էդ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարը հանուն սեփական շահերի մեկ մեկ շատ անքաղաքակիրթ բոմբեր է գցում աջ ու ձախ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. ակամայից հիշեցի Սերժի ֆուտբոլը. Հիմքը հետևյալն էր՝ «ժամանակակից աշխարհում փակ սահմաններ պետք է չլինեն»


Հա ապեչ միֆա, Երևանով ամեն ինչ սկսում, հրապարակի մեջտեղն էլ պռծնում ա....

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր միֆ ա էդ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը։ Էդ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարը հանուն սեփական շահերի մեկ մեկ շատ անքաղաքակիրթ բոմբեր է գցում աջ ու ձախ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. ակամայից հիշեցի Սերժի ֆուտբոլը. Հիմքը հետևյալն էր՝ «ժամանակակից աշխարհում փակ սահմաններ պետք է չլինեն»


Երբ որ երկու անհատ իրար հետ համագործակցում են, պայմանագիր ունեն կնքած, միևնույն է, ամեն մեկը առաջին հերթին կամ միայն մտածում է սեփական շահի մասին: Մյուսի խնդիրն է կարողանալ հարկադրել մյուսին իրեն շահեկան կերպ գործել: Էնպես որ էդ միֆատիպ բաները մի կողմ թող: Դա կառուցողական չի, ապակառուցողական բաներ ես ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նամակի հանձնումը կարևոր քայլ ա 
> Չե՞ք հասկանում. ձեր պրոբլեմն ա:
> 1. Դա ուղեկցվում ա բողոքի մեծ ակցիայով
> *2. Եվրոներին հիշացնում ա իրանց պարտականությունների մասին*
> 3. Բոլորին ազդդակ ա նոր փուլի մեկնարկի մասին


Էս բոլդ կարմիրի պահը շատ դուրս էկավ: Կարո՞ղ Լևոնը Եվրոպայի պրեզիդենտի ընտրություններին թեկնածությունը դնի: Կամ ՀԱԿ-ը ուղեցույց գրի «Եվրոպական ինստիտուտների հիմնական պարտականությունները մարդու իրավունքների հարցում: Լուրս հրատարակչություն: Երևան 2010»:

Երրորդ կետի կարևորությունը չեմ քննարկում, իրոք կարևոր ա ազդարարել հերթական (կներեք չեմ հիշում որերոդ) փուլի մեկնարկի մասին:  




> Մի բան ակնհայտ ա, ՀԱԿ-ն էսօր ինչ էլ անի, Վիշապը թվացյալ տրամաբանական հակաճառություն ա գրելու, Տրիբունը դրան շնորհակալություն ա հայտնելու, *երկուսն էլ կարծելու են լուրջ խոսք ասեցին, լուրջ գործ արեցին, իրանք ամեն ինչը հասկացան, դիմացինը մնաց միամիտ ու խաբված:* Թարգեք տղերք: Անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա:


Չուկ ջան, ամեն գործողություն ծնում է համարժեք հակազդեցություն: Էսի մեխանիկայի օրենք ա չէ՞: Կամ էլ մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև, բայց իմաստը նույնն ա: Հիմա, բռատ, ինչքան ՀԱԿ-ն ա կարծում, որ ինքը լուրջ քաղաքական գործընթացների մեջ ա ու լուրջ միջոցառումներ ա իրականացնում, էնքան էլ ես ու Վիշապն ենք կարծում որ լուրջ խոսք ու զրուց ենք անում ՀԱԿ գործունեության մասին: Նենց որ, մեր անիմաստ զբաղմունքը ՀԱԿ-ի անիմաստության արդյունքն ա:

----------

Վիշապ (17.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս բոլդ կարմիրի պահը շատ դուրս էկավ: Կարո՞ղ Լևոնը Եվրոպայի պրեզիդենտի ընտրություններին թեկնածությունը դնի: Կամ ՀԱԿ-ը ուղեցույց գրի «Եվրոպական ինստիտուտների հիմնական պարտականությունները մարդու իրավունքների հարցում: Լուրս հրատարակչություն: Երևան 2010»:


Խնդալուց մեռա Տրիբուն ձյա, ախր շատ սրամիտ ես է  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո սաղ մեզանից ա կախված: Ես էլ Չուկն էլ միլլոին անգամ ասել ենք որ սաղ մեզանից ա գալիս ու որ մենք սենց կեղտի մեջ ենք դրա մեղավորը մենակ մենք ենք...Բայց հենց ասում ենք սաղ նորից շուռ եք տալիս Լևոնի նասկինների վրա:


Բա, իմ ախպեր, էսքանը սաղս խոսք ու զրուցով գիտենք, եկեք ուրեմն թարգենք մեր բոլոր մեղքերը ռուսաստանի վզին փաթաթելը: Էսօր եթե Հայաստանում կա ուժ, որը կարա զոռով, մեր ուժերը մոբիլիզացնելով, հասնի արտահերթ ընտրությունների, էտ ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը փախարենը սահմանդրություն-ղարաբաղ ա խաղում, ու ձեռի հետ էլ Ռուսաստանի կողմը ռեվերանսներ ա անում: Հա, մոռացա  «նամա-նամակ, նամակ էլ կստանաս» ա երգում: Միտինգ ա անում, մարդագլխաքանակ հաշվելու համար: Չի՞ կարա մի միտինգի ժողովրդին լարի հենց առաջին մենթերի վրա: Կարա: Բա ինչի՞  չի անում: Ցռում ա տակը: Ինչի՞ ա ցռում: Վախում ա սաղ ընկնեն Նիկոլի օրը: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ են: Մորթապաշտ անողնաշարներ: Ոնց պիտի արդարացնեն իրանց մորթապաշտությու՞նը: Ղարաբաղով: Ռամ ջան, էսքան պարզ մոդելը հասկանալու համար, իմ կլասի մտքի գիգանտ լինել պետք չի:  :Tongue:  Չուկն ա ասել, համ էլ: Պետք ա բաց աչքերով նայել ամեն ինչին ու հստակ գնահատել թե ով ով ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբրիս...Բայց շնորհակալությունով էտ տղեն ինչ անի: Բանբաներկա, կոֆե մի հատ գոնե...


Վաղը բրաբիոնից ծաղիկ կուղարկեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, մտքի գիգանտ լինել բնավ պետք չի հասկանալու համար, որ ռեսուրս չունես հարձակվելու ու հաղթելու: Թարգի ապեր, լուրջ մարդ ես  :Wink: 
Ուրիշների տրամադրությունների տակ ընկնելը քեզ էնքան էլ սազական չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երբ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում կան համագործակցություններ, որտեղ կողմերից ամեն մեկն ունի պարտականություններ, ու այդ պարտականությունների մասին մյուսը հիշեցնում է, ընդամենը չհասկանալու արդյունք է դա համեմատել օտարի դուռը ծեծելու հետ:


Չուկ, հիմա էլ ես եմ ծիծաղից մեռնելու:  :Hands Up:  
Մնում ա հաջորդ միտինգին ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրությունը դեմ տան սաղիս, ասեն անգիր արեք, որ ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեք համագործակցությունների հետ համագործակցելիս: Մեր սահմանդրությունը մեզ քիչ էր, որով հիմա մենթերի հետ ենք շփվում: 

Իսկ դուք ծանոթ եք Լիսաբոնյան խարտիայի հե՞տ: Իսկ Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան գիտե՞ք:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Կոտորվես դու Չուկ: Ու դու էս լուրջ ե՞ս գրում, բռատ: Փաստացի, հայ ազգը երեկ եվրոպացիներին հիշեցրեց, որ իրենք պարտականություններ ունեն, տղեքը մոռացել էին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մտքի գիգանտ լինել բնավ պետք չի հասկանալու համար, որ ռեսուրս չունես հարձակվելու ու հաղթելու: Թարգի ապեր, լուրջ մարդ ես 
> Ուրիշների տրամադրությունների տակ ընկնելը քեզ էնքան էլ սազական չի:


Ես ասում եմ հարձակվենք ու հաղթե՞նք: Չուկ, մի աղավաղի խոսքերս: Երկրորդ, ես ուրիշի տրամադրությունների տակ ընկնելու բան չունեմ, ապեր… Բացի ու կարդա ուղիղ մեկ ու կես տարի առաջ գրածս առաջին պոստը, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարած առաջին դադարից հետո ասել եմ «ՀԱԿ-ը մեռցնում ա շարժումը, ու դառնում ա շարքային կուսակցություն»: Ոնց սպասվում էր, տենց էլ եղել ա: Հիմա թող քննարկենք ՀԱԿ-ին այնպես ինչպես ՕԵԿ-ին կամ դաշնակներին ենք քննարկում: Կուսակցություն ա էլի: Իմ սիրածն կուսակցությունն ա սաղի մեջից, բայց դե մեկա կուսակցությունա: Հիմա կընկնենք սիմանտիկայի հետևից, ու կասենք չէ քառասուն կուսակցությունների ու հասարակական շարժումների միություն ա, ու դա կլինի արդեն մուտիլովկա:

----------


## Rammer

> Բա, իմ ախպեր, էսքանը սաղս խոսք ու զրուցով գիտենք, եկեք ուրեմն թարգենք մեր բոլոր մեղքերը ռուսաստանի վզին փաթաթելը: Էսօր եթե Հայաստանում կա ուժ, որը կարա զոռով, մեր ուժերը մոբիլիզացնելով, հասնի արտահերթ ընտրությունների, էտ ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը փախարենը սահմանդրություն-ղարաբաղ ա խաղում, ու ձեռի հետ էլ Ռուսաստանի կողմը ռեվերանսներ ա անում: Հա, մոռացա  «նամա-նամակ, նամակ էլ կստանաս» ա երգում: Միտինգ ա անում, մարդագլխաքանակ հաշվելու համար: Չի՞ կարա մի միտինգի ժողովրդին լարի հենց առաջին մենթերի վրա: Կարա: Բա ինչի՞  չի անում: Ցռում ա տակը: Ինչի՞ ա ցռում: Վախում ա սաղ ընկնեն Նիկոլի օրը: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ են: Մորթապաշտ անողնաշարներ: Ոնց պիտի արդարացնեն իրանց մորթապաշտությու՞նը: Ղարաբաղով: Ռամ ջան, էսքան պարզ մոդելը հասկանալու համար, իմ կլասի մտքի գիգանտ լինել պետք չի:  Չուկն ա ասել, համ էլ: Պետք ա բաց աչքերով նայել ամեն ինչին ու հստակ գնահատել թե ով ով ա:


Ապեր ես շուտվանից բոլոր կլասնները ավարտել եմ, դաժե մի քանի կլասել պոլիտեխում եմ ավարել... :Beee: 

Ես մեղքերի մասին բան չեմ ասել: Իմ ասածը այն էր որ ըստ էության էլի մենք ենք մեղավոր որ դառել ենք մեկ այլ երկրի վասալություն ու մեր ժողովուրդը այս պահի չունի այնքան կենսունակություն, ինչպիսին ունեցան վրացինները և չեխերը, դրանից ազատվելու համար: Ու ըստ էության քո կլասի մտքի տիտանը որ չի ընդւոնում, բա շարքային չեռնին էտի ոնց հասկացնես...
Էս վերջին գրառումիցդ ստացվում որ դու անձնամբ քո վերաբերմունքը այն է որ կոնկրետ միտինգի եկած ժողովուրդը մի այնպիսի խաղալիք է որին կարելի լարել: Եթե դա այդպես է, նունիսկ քո տեսակետից, մենթի դեմ լարելը առնվազն, քարը մայթի տրաքի անարդյուք մի գործողություն կլինի, քանի որ դրանից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, բացի նրանից որ էլի մարդկանց գլուխները կջարդեն ու վերջ:
Իսկ Լևոնի իրականում դա չի անում քանի որ կշռադտաված և պռագմատիկ քաղ գործիչ է: Նա հասկանում է, որ ժողովրդին գործիք դարձնել արդեն իսկ սխալ քայլ է, որը առաջինը հենց իրեն կվնասի, և երկրորդ դա կբերի անիաստ և անօգուտ էներգիայի պարպման:

Կարանք գնանք մի տեղ ստուգենք թե ում տեսողություն ա ավելի լավ... :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Մտքիդ թռիչքները վերջին շրջանում սպանում են  :Jpit: 
Ձյաձ, ի՞նչ ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրություն, ի՜նչ բան: Ի՞նչ ա, պետք ա կետ առ կետ բացատրել, որ էդ քայլը հաշվարկում քաղաքական ուժը, ով առաջնորդում ա ժողովրդին: Ժողովուրդն էս դեպքում որոշում կատարող ա, կոպիտ ասած, ու դա նորմալ ա:

Իսկ մնացածը, ձյաձս... նոր դու՞ չէիր ասում, մեջբերում եմ. «Չի՞ կարա մի միտինգի ժողովրդին լարի հենց առաջին մենթերի վրա»: Թե էդ ասում էիր, որ գնան ու պարտվեն: Թարգի ձյաձս:

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ գիտես, որ սարկազմը հրաշալի գործիք ա, բայց չես հաշվի առնում, որ ոչ չափազանցված տարբերակում  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես ասում եմ հարձակվենք ու հաղթե՞նք: Չուկ, մի աղավաղի խոսքերս: Երկրորդ, ես ուրիշի տրամադրությունների տակ ընկնելու բան չունեմ, ապեր… Բացի ու կարդա ուղիղ մեկ ու կես տարի առաջ գրածս առաջին պոստը, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարած առաջին դադարից հետո ասել եմ «ՀԱԿ-ը մեռցնում ա շարժումը, ու դառնում ա շարքային կուսակցություն»: Ոնց սպասվում էր, տենց էլ եղել ա: Հիմա թող քննարկենք ՀԱԿ-ին այնպես ինչպես ՕԵԿ-ին կամ դաշնակներին ենք քննարկում: Կուսակցություն ա էլի: Իմ սիրածն կուսակցությունն ա սաղի մեջից, բայց դե մեկա կուսակցությունա: Հիմա կընկնենք սիմանտիկայի հետևից, ու կասենք չէ քառասուն կուսակցությունների ու հասարակական շարժումների միություն ա, ու դա կլինի արդեն մուտիլովկա:


Իմաստը որն ա մեռցնելու?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմաստը որն ա մեռցնելու?


Շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, նամակ բան տանել-բերելով, մի երկու հոգու տենալ-մենալով, մեկ ու մեջ միտինգով ու երթով, կտով-սրտով ԱԺ-ում մի քանի տեղ պոկելը: Ու քանի որ բերանս բացվելա, մուսաս էլ կողքս ա, ավելի անկեղծ ասեմ, Ռամ ջան: ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ մտած աաաաահագին գել ու գազան կա, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ում են քանի որ հույս ունեին որ հեսա-հեսա  իրանց ձեռն ա անցնելու իշխանությունը: Դրանք երկար չեն կարա սպասեն, դեմները Լևոնը մի բան պետք ա քցի, ու էտ մի բանը լինելու ա ԱԺ-ում ապահովագրված տեղերը: Այ սաղ բազարը սրա համար ա: Կլինի արտահերթ, ավելի լավ, չի լինի արտահերթ, դե ոչինչ, էսքան սպասել ենք, մի քիչ էլ կսպասենք: Մի երկու հոգի մնացին ռելսերի տակ - Նիկոլ, Սասուն, բայց մի ահագին մարդ էլ քաղաքական ընդդիմություն կխաղա արդեն Աժ-ում: Այ էս ա սաղ մեռցնելու իմաստը: Ապերներ, մի անգամ թափով էինք ուզում անեինք բան դուրս չեկավ, հիմա համբերեք մուղամով կանենք: Իսկ հարիֆ ժողովուրդը կուտը կերած կկատարի Չուկի ասած ՀԱԿ որոշումները, նամակ ա բանա կտանեն կբերեն, ծաղիկ-մաղիկ կջրեն, քաղաքական պրոցես ու իրազեկում կխաղան, եվրոպացիներին կհիշեցնեն իրանց պարտականությունները, թիթեռ կնկարեն:

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2010), Վիշապ (17.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարանք գնանք մի տեղ ստուգենք թե ում տեսողություն ա ավելի լավ...


Ապեր, իմը հաստատ ավելի վատ ա:

----------


## Chuk

Նենց լավ ինքդ բնորոշեցիր, որ ես ուղղակի հիացած եմ, ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ, մեջբերում եմ. «մուսաս էլ կողքս ա»  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մտքիդ թռիչքները վերջին շրջանում սպանում են 
> Ձյաձ, ի՞նչ ՄԱԿ-ի կանոնադրություն, ի՜նչ բան: Ի՞նչ ա, պետք ա կետ առ կետ բացատրել, որ էդ քայլը հաշվարկում քաղաքական ուժը, ով առաջնորդում ա ժողովրդին: Ժողովուրդն էս դեպքում որոշում կատարող ա, կոպիտ ասած, ու դա նորմալ ա:
> 
> Իսկ մնացածը, ձյաձս... նոր դու՞ չէիր ասում, մեջբերում եմ. «Չի՞ կարա մի միտինգի ժողովրդին լարի հենց առաջին մենթերի վրա»: Թե էդ ասում էիր, որ գնան ու պարտվեն: Թարգի ձյաձս:
> 
> Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ գիտես, որ սարկազմը հրաշալի գործիք ա, բայց չես հաշվի առնում, որ ոչ չափազանցված տարբերակում


Լավն եմ չէ՞: Ինձ ինչքա՞ն ես սիրում, Չուկ: Ես որ քեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Անկեղծ եղբայրական սեր ա, ուրիշ բան չմտածես: Ուզում եմ հատուկ արիացի դառնամ ու բազկս բզկիդ ձուլեմ: Ուզում եմ իրար հետ փիղ քշենք, վերջում էլ ուտենք էտ փղին: Ռամ-ին էլ կկանչենք, մեկա խոստացել եմ պատիվ տամ, որ արտահերթ լինի: Դաժե կարանք յարխուշտա պարենք իրար հետ, միայն ուղղահայաց, ու նամակ գրենք Օբամային ու հիշեցնենք Վիլսոնի ԱՄՆ վրա վերցրած պարտականությունները;

----------

Elmo (19.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նենց լավ ինքդ բնորոշեցիր, որ ես ուղղակի հիացած եմ, ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ, մեջբերում եմ. «մուսաս էլ կողքս ա»


Ապեր, իմ մուսան ճշտի մուսան ա: Ափսոս հույները սրա համար մուսա չեն մտածել, մենակ ես ունեմ: Ու գրածներս ճիշտ են, ու բռատ, ոնց որ դու ես սիրում ասել, ժամանակը ամեն ինչ կգցի իրա տեղը: Ընտրությունները ու հետընտրական զարգացումները մի օր կլինեն, սաղս կտենանք:

----------


## Rammer

> Շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, նամակ բան տանել-բերելով, մի երկու հոգու տենալ-մենալով, մեկ ու մեջ միտինգով ու երթով, կտով-սրտով ԱԺ-ում մի քանի տեղ պոկելը: Ու քանի որ բերանս բացվելա, մուսաս էլ կողքս ա, ավելի անկեղծ ասեմ, Ռամ ջան: ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ մտած աաաաահագին գել ու գազան կա, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ում են քանի որ հույս ունեին որ հեսա-հեսա  իրանց ձեռն ա անցնելու իշխանությունը: Դրանք երկար չեն կարա սպասեն, դեմները Լևոնը մի բան պետք ա քցի, ու էտ մի բանը լինելու ա ԱԺ-ում ապահովագրված տեղերը: Այ սաղ բազարը սրա համար ա: Կլինի արտահերթ, ավելի լավ, չի լինի արտահերթ, դե ոչինչ, էսքան սպասել ենք, մի քիչ էլ կսպասենք: Մի երկու հոգի մնացին ռելսերի տակ - Նիկոլ, Սասուն, բայց մի ահագին մարդ էլ քաղաքական ընդդիմություն կխաղա արդեն Աժ-ում: Այ էս ա սաղ մեռցնելու իմաստը: Ապերներ, մի անգամ թափով էինք ուզում անեինք բան դուրս չեկավ, հիմա համբերեք մուղամով կանենք: Իսկ հարիֆ ժողովուրդը կուտը կերած կկատարի Չուկի ասած ՀԱԿ որոշումները, նամակ ա բանա կտանեն կբերեն, ծաղիկ-մաղիկ կջրեն, քաղաքական պրոցես ու իրազեկում կխաղան, եվրոպացիներին կհիշեցնեն իրանց պարտականությունները, թիթեռ կնկարեն:


Ապեր էտ կողքիտ մուսան չինական ա ու քեզ ճիշտ բաներ չի ասում:Դու ինձ լսի :Jpit: 
Նայի եթե մանրազննննննին ուսումնասիրենք քո գրառումը իմաստային հակասություն կտեսնենք: Եթե ըստ էության Լևոնը մեռցնում ա շարժումը և ինքը արդեն քաղ. դիակ է, ուրեմն էլ ինչն ա խանգարում թողնել ու գնալ: Սա մեկ: Եվ հետո եթե նա մեռցնում ա շարժումը, բա էլ ինչի համար են արտաքին քաղաքական դեմքերի հետ հանիպումնները, շփումնները: Չէ որ այլևս ՀԱԿ-ը մեռնող ա ու իրենց բան չի ներկայացնում: Ու հավատում քո նման մտքի սադամհուսեին դուրսն էլ կա, բա չի ասի Լևոնին գնում ենք ինչ ասենք: Ճիշտը էս ինչի հետ խոսալն ա: 
Եվ եթե կարճ ասած դու ասում ես, Լևոնը մեռցնում ա շարժումը, որ ազգային ժողովում տեղ ունենա: Բայց լրիվ հակառակը...Պետք է Լևոնը կարողանա պահել, դեռ մի բան էլ կայացնել ՀԱԿ-ը որպես քաղ կառույց որ մի քո տրամաբանությամբ մի բան էլ իրան տան.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երբ որ երկու անհատ իրար հետ համագործակցում են, պայմանագիր ունեն կնքած, միևնույն է, ամեն մեկը առաջին հերթին կամ միայն մտածում է սեփական շահի մասին: Մյուսի խնդիրն է կարողանալ հարկադրել մյուսին իրեն շահեկան կերպ գործել: Էնպես որ էդ միֆատիպ բաները մի կողմ թող: Դա կառուցողական չի, ապակառուցողական բաներ ես ասում:


Էդ «հարկադրողը» չի կարողանում էստեղի քյալագյոզներին հարկադրել, որ իրեն շահեկան կերպ գործեն, փաստորեն հեսա սաղ Եվրոպային հարկադիր է անելու։ Նամակով։ Շատ զվարճալի է։

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ «հարկադրողը» չի կարողանում էստեղի քյալագյոզներին հարկադրել, որ իրեն շահեկան կերպ գործեն, փաստորեն հեսա սաղ Եվրոպային հարկադիր է անելու։ Նամակով։ Շատ զվարճալի է։


Էդ հարկադրողը որ հարկադրել չկարողանար, էսօր դեռ ունենալու էինք հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներ, չէինք ունենալու գրասենյակներ, չէինք կարողանալու անգամ հարյուր հոգանոց երթ կազմակերպել և այլն:

Մի ծայրահեղացի  :Wink:

----------

Rammer (17.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդ հարկադրողը որ հարկադրել չկարողանար, էսօր դեռ ունենալու էինք հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներ, չէինք ունենալու գրասենյակներ, չէինք կարողանալու անգամ հարյուր հոգանոց երթ կազմակերպել և այլն:
> 
> Մի ծայրահեղացի


Ուրեմն հարյուրից ավել քաղբանտարկյալներին հարկադրեցին ազատել, Նիկոլն ու Սասունը մնացին հա՞։ Կամ ԵԱՀԿ–ն որ չլիներ, Սերժը սաղին գյուլելու էր։ Չեմ ծայրահեղանում ապեր, մտածում եմ որ հարյուրից ավել քաղբանտարկյալի Սերժը որ ազատեց, զոհողություն է՞ր արեց Սերժը, Սերժի գլխից մազ է՞ պակասել։ Ու՞ր են էդ հարյուրից ավել քաղբանտարկյալները հիմա։ Էդ մարդիկ տարի ու կես նստեցին չէ՞, հետո Սերժը համաներում արեց ու բաց թողեց չէ՞, ընենց չեղավ որ ասեր կներեք քաք եմ կերել ու տուտ ժե բաց թողներ մարդկանց։ Էդ մարդիկ եթե Սերժի համար վտանգ ներկայացնեին, ապա մինչև հիմա բանտում կլինեին, ես չեմ կասկածում։ Մենք սովոր ենք ամեն հարցում օտարների միջամտությունը տեսնել ու տեսնում ենք։ Թե չէ Լևոնը խաբար չէր, որ 96–ի ընտրությունները էդ նույն եվրոպոսները խայտառակ էին գնահատել ու պակաս փաթաթեց էդ նույն եվրոպոսներին, հիմա էլ յանի եվրոպոսներով հարցե՞ր է լուծում։ Ապեր Լևոնը լավ էլ գիտի, որ եվրոպոսները մեր հարցերը լուծողը չեն, ուղղակի ինքը մեծամեծների հետ նստել հելնելու բիձայական հաճույքն է վայելում, իրեն «հաշվի են առնում», ձևական գնում գալիս են, նամակներ են գրվում… Եվրոպայի բիձեքի համար էլ վատ չի, իրենք էդ կլոությությունները անելու համար աշխատավարձ են ստանում, որ ինչքան երկար տևեն, էդքան՝ լավ։

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2010), Տրիբուն (18.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Լավն եմ չէ՞: Ինձ ինչքա՞ն ես սիրում, Չուկ: Ես որ քեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Անկեղծ եղբայրական սեր ա, ուրիշ բան չմտածես: Ուզում եմ հատուկ արիացի դառնամ ու բազկս բզկիդ ձուլեմ: *Ուզում եմ իրար հետ փիղ քշենք, վերջում էլ ուտենք էտ փղին: Ռամ-ին էլ կկանչենք, մեկա խոստացել եմ պատիվ տամ,* որ արտահերթ լինի: Դաժե կարանք յարխուշտա պարենք իրար հետ, միայն ուղղահայաց, ու նամակ գրենք Օբամային ու հիշեցնենք Վիլսոնի ԱՄՆ վրա վերցրած պարտականությունները;


Ամեն ինչ ըսենց տկանց, առանձին ու մուղամով եք անում, դրա համար էլ էս օրն ենք:  :Bad: 
Էս շղթան մի օր պտի կտրվի, թէ չէ՞ :LOL: 
Փիղն  ինձանից, կռճոններն էլ ժողովրդին: :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ձյա, ես ասում եմ մի ծայրահեղականացրու, դու ավելի ես ծայրահեղականացնում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ ամեն ինչին ռեալ չես նայում, այլ չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ ու «հուսահատված» տեսանկյունից  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր էտ կողքիտ մուսան չինական ա ու քեզ ճիշտ բաներ չի ասում:Դու ինձ լսի
> Նայի եթե մանրազննննննին ուսումնասիրենք քո գրառումը իմաստային հակասություն կտեսնենք: Եթե ըստ էության Լևոնը մեռցնում ա շարժումը և ինքը արդեն քաղ. դիակ է, ուրեմն էլ ինչն ա խանգարում թողնել ու գնալ: Սա մեկ: Եվ հետո եթե նա մեռցնում ա շարժումը, բա էլ ինչի համար են արտաքին քաղաքական դեմքերի հետ հանիպումնները, շփումնները: Չէ որ այլևս ՀԱԿ-ը մեռնող ա ու իրենց բան չի ներկայացնում: Ու հավատում քո նման մտքի սադամհուսեին դուրսն էլ կա, բա չի ասի Լևոնին գնում ենք ինչ ասենք: Ճիշտը էս ինչի հետ խոսալն ա: 
> Եվ եթե կարճ ասած դու ասում ես, Լևոնը մեռցնում ա շարժումը, որ ազգային ժողովում տեղ ունենա: Բայց լրիվ հակառակը...Պետք է Լևոնը կարողանա պահել, դեռ մի բան էլ կայացնել ՀԱԿ-ը որպես քաղ կառույց որ մի քո տրամաբանությամբ մի բան էլ իրան տան.


Ռամ, -Տրիբունն ա ճիշտը: :Tongue: 
Դու ռազբիրատում ես ուժեղ, ինքը -վաաբշե:  :Ok:

----------


## Բիձա

> Վիշապ ձյա, ես ասում եմ մի ծայրահեղականացրու, դու ավելի ես ծայրահեղականացնում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ ամեն ինչին ռեալ չես նայում, այլ չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ ու «հուսահատված» տեսանկյունից


Չուկ, Տրիբունին ու Վիշապին ձաձ եք ասում, դե ես էլ բիձա եմ ու կամ:  :Ok: 
Ստացվում է, որ վեճը սերունդների մեջ է: Բայց տարօրինակն էն է, որ բիձ-ձաձեքով  ռադիկալ ենք, դուք, ջահելներովդ - պահպանողական: Չլսված բան է:  :Shok: 
Ասացվածք կա - եթե երիտասարդը հեղափոխական չեղավ իսկ տարիքավորն էլ պահպանողական-երկուսից էլ փախիր:  :Hands Up: 
Հիմա չգիտեմ թե մեզնից փախնողներն են շատ, թե ձեզանից:  :Sad: 
Բայց փաստն էն է, որ քաղաքական բաժնում ընդամենը 5-6 հոգով իրար ենք տշում:  :Hands Up:  
Ոչ սուդյա կա, ոչ էլ բակավոյ ու բալելշիկ:  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ վաբշե ոչինչ-վատ չի: Գոնե վիրտուալ -քար, փետ, բանավեճ, նամակ, քաղբանտարկյալ, սահմանադրևություն, փիղ, դաժե սեվան ու ֆլամինգո:  :LOL:

----------

Rammer (17.03.2010), Տրիբուն (18.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ, Տրիբունին ու Վիշապին ձաձ եք ասում, դե ես էլ բիձա եմ ու կամ: 
> Ստացվում է, որ վեճը սերունդների մեջ է: Բայց տարօրինակն էն է, որ բիձ-ձաձեքով  ռադիկալ ենք, դուք, ջահելներովդ - պահպանողական: Չլսված բան է: 
> Ասացվածք կա - եթե երիտասարդը հեղափոխական չեղավ իսկ տարիքավորն էլ պահպանողական-երկուսից էլ փախիր: 
> *Հիմա չգիտեմ թե մեզնից փախնողներն են շատ, թե ձեզանից:* 
> Բայց փաստն էն է, որ քաղաքական բաժնում ընդամենը 5-6 հոգով իրար ենք տշում:  
> *Ոչ սուդյա կա, ոչ էլ բակավոյ ու բալելշիկ:* 
> Իսկ վաբշե ոչինչ-վատ չի: Գոնե վիրտուալ -քար, փետ, բանավեճ, նամակ, քաղբանտարկյալ, սահմանադրևություն, փիղ, դաժե սեվան ու ֆլամինգո:


Սուդյաները փախել են  :Jpit:

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, ես ասում եմ մի ծայրահեղականացրու, դու ավելի ես ծայրահեղականացնում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ ամեն ինչին ռեալ չես նայում, այլ չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ ու «հուսահատված» տեսանկյունից


Չուկ ջան, ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչն եմ այդպես ծայրահեղացնում, ու ինչու է տեսանկյունս «հուսահատված» թվում։ Ես ինչ սկսել եմ ՀԱԿ–ի ու Լևոնի վրա հույս չդնել, հուսահատվելու առիթ չեմ ունեցել :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ, -Տրիբունն ա ճիշտը:
> Դու ռազբիրատում ես ուժեղ, ինքը -վաաբշե:


Բիձ Տրիբուտնին տեսել ես? Մի հատ երկաաաար գլուխ ա ու սենց կողքերից ուղեղ ա կախված  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (17.03.2010), Տրիբուն (18.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ, Տրիբունին ու Վիշապին ձաձ եք ասում, դե ես էլ բիձա եմ ու կամ: 
> Ստացվում է, որ վեճը սերունդների մեջ է: Բայց տարօրինակն էն է, որ բիձ-ձաձեքով  ռադիկալ ենք, դուք, ջահելներովդ - պահպանողական: Չլսված բան է: 
> Ասացվածք կա - եթե երիտասարդը հեղափոխական չեղավ իսկ տարիքավորն էլ պահպանողական-երկուսից էլ փախիր: 
> Հիմա չգիտեմ թե մեզնից փախնողներն են շատ, թե ձեզանից: 
> Բայց փաստն էն է, որ քաղաքական բաժնում ընդամենը 5-6 հոգով իրար ենք տշում:  
> Ոչ սուդյա կա, ոչ էլ բակավոյ ու բալելշիկ: 
> Իսկ վաբշե ոչինչ-վատ չի: Գոնե վիրտուալ -քար, փետ, բանավեճ, նամակ, քաղբանտարկյալ, սահմանադրևություն, փիղ, դաժե սեվան ու ֆլամինգո:


Բիձ ջան նայա: Մենք գիտակից հողափոխական ենք` ինչ ճիշտ տեղում, ճիշտ պահին, իսկ դուք ռադիկալ խորհրդատուններ:  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան նայա: *Մենք գիտակից հողափոխական ենք`* ինչ ճիշտ տեղում, ճիշտ պահին, իսկ դուք ռադիկալ խորհրդատուններ:



Մենք գիտակից հողափոխական ենք  :LOL: 
Ռամ ջան էդ 2 բառը իրար կողքի, ոնց որ  ֆլամինգոն ու սեվանը, կամ էլ դոդի էշն ու առյուծը:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, մենակ մի հասարակ բանը հաշվի չես առնում. ոչ ռադիկալությունը, ոչ էլ պահպանողականությունը ֆորումում երկարաշունչ գրառումներով չի որոշվում: Գիտես, մի քիչ աբսուրդային պահ կա. դուք խոսում եք ռադիկալությունից, բայց ապրում պահպանողական կյանքով, մենք խոսում ենք պահպանողականությունից, բայց ապրում ռադիկալով  :Wink:

----------

Norton (18.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, մենակ մի հասարակ բանը հաշվի չես առնում. ոչ ռադիկալությունը, ոչ էլ պահպանողականությունը ֆորումում երկարաշունչ գրառումներով չի որոշվում: Գիտես, մի քիչ աբսուրդային պահ կա. դուք խոսում եք ռադիկալությունից, բայց ապրում պահպանողական կյանքով, մենք խոսում ենք պահպանողականությունից, բայց ապրում ռադիկալով


Չուկ ջան, ես էդքան խորաթափանց չեմ, որ իմանամ դիմացինս ինչ կյանքով է ապրում:   :Ok: 
Գրածներից եզրակացություններ եմ անում  դիրքորոշումների մասին: Բայց  աստված գիտի թե որիս մեջ ինչ սատանա է նստած ու ոնց է ապրացնում:   :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր էտ կողքիտ մուսան չինական ա ու քեզ ճիշտ բաներ չի ասում:Դու ինձ լսի
> Նայի եթե մանրազննննննին ուսումնասիրենք քո գրառումը իմաստային հակասություն կտեսնենք: Եթե ըստ էության Լևոնը մեռցնում ա շարժումը և ինքը արդեն քաղ. դիակ է, ուրեմն էլ ինչն ա խանգարում թողնել ու գնալ: Սա մեկ: Եվ հետո եթե նա մեռցնում ա շարժումը, բա էլ ինչի համար են արտաքին քաղաքական դեմքերի հետ հանիպումնները, շփումնները: Չէ որ այլևս ՀԱԿ-ը մեռնող ա ու իրենց բան չի ներկայացնում: Ու հավատում քո նման մտքի սադամհուսեին դուրսն էլ կա, բա չի ասի Լևոնին գնում ենք ինչ ասենք: Ճիշտը էս ինչի հետ խոսալն ա: 
> Եվ եթե կարճ ասած դու ասում ես, Լևոնը մեռցնում ա շարժումը, որ ազգային ժողովում տեղ ունենա: Բայց լրիվ հակառակը...Պետք է Լևոնը կարողանա պահել, դեռ մի բան էլ կայացնել ՀԱԿ-ը որպես քաղ կառույց որ մի քո տրամաբանությամբ մի բան էլ իրան տան.


Ապեր, շարժումը արդեն մեռցվել ա: Մեռցվել ա էս չե, էն մյուս հոկտեմբերից սկսած: Շարժում էլ չա: Շարժման փոխարեն սովորական կուսակցական նախընտրականա գործընթացա ա գնում - բալքիմ արտահերթի կամ անխուսափելի հերթական ընտրությունների համար: Հիմա պահում ենք մինիմում դոզան, մաքսիմում հնարավոր տեղերի համար: Կարճ սած, շնից մազ պոկոլն էլ ա քյար տարբերակով: ՀԱԿ-ը բացի ժողովորդից ուրիշ ռեսուրս չունի, դրա համար էլ ԱԺ-ում տեղ ունենալու համար էտ ռեսուրսին պետք ա մի ձևի, քչից շատից պահել: Բա կարծում ես երկու-երեք ամիսը մեկ մինտնգ անելն ու գլխաքանակ հաշվելը ինչի՞ համար ա: Նկատել ես որ ամեն երիթց ու միտինգից հետո ինչ ռեակցիայա լինում «էս անգամ նախորդից շատ մարդ կար» կամ էլ հակառակը: Պոտենցիալ ընտրազանգված ենք ապահովում, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններում հաղթահարենք մուտքի խոչնդոտը: 
Ընթացքում էլ Լևոնը գործընթացին լուրջ տեսք տալու հահամար մի երկու եվրոպացի ծակ շլվարով սոված «դիվանագետ» կընդունի:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, շարժումը արդեն մեռցվել ա: Մեռցվել ա էս չե, էն մյուս հոկտեմբերից սկսած: Շարժում էլ չա: Շարժման փոխարեն սովորական կուսակցական նախընտրականա գործընթացա ա գնում - բալքիմ արտահերթի կամ անխուսափելի հերթական ընտրությունների համար: Հիմա պահում ենք մինիմում դոզան, մաքսիմում հնարավոր տեղերի համար: Կարճ սած, շնից մազ պոկոլն էլ ա քյար տարբերակով: ՀԱԿ-ը բացի ժողովորդից ուրիշ ռեսուրս չունի, դրա համար էլ ԱԺ-ում տեղ ունենալու համար էտ ռեսուրսին պետք ա մի ձևի, քչից շատից պահել: Բա կարծում ես երկու-երեք ամիսը մեկ մինտնգ անելն ու գլխաքանակ հաշվելը ինչի՞ համար ա: Նկատել ես որ ամեն երիթց ու միտինգից հետո ինչ ռեակցիայա լինում «էս անգամ նախորդից շատ մարդ կար» կամ էլ հակառակը: Պոտենցիալ ընտրազանգված ենք ապահովում, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններում հաղթահարենք մուտքի խոչնդոտը: 
> Ընթացքում էլ Լևոնը գործընթացին լուրջ տեսք տալու հահամար մի երկու եվրոպացի ծակ շլվարով սոված «դիվանագետ» կընդունի:


Սաղ սաղ թաղում ես շարժումը էլի... :This:  :Cray:  :Cray:  Բայց մենք աներես ենք գետնի տակից էլ դուրս ենք գալու ու մեր գործը անենք:
Միևնույն ա քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն ցուցաբերով զանգվածի առաջնորդը դառնալու է նախագահ: Եթե չդառավ, էլի չեն կարա թաղեն, կշարունակենք մեկ այլ արժանավորի առաջնորդությամբ պայքարել:
Պետք ա ստեղ մի հարց լինի ոնց ա դառնալու չէ? Դե հարցրու մի հատ վայ...շեֆս կանչեց գնամ գամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ սաղ թաղում ես շարժումը էլի... Բայց մենք աներես ենք գետնի տակից էլ դուրս ենք գալու ու մեր գործը անենք:
> Միևնույն ա քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն ցուցաբերով զանգվածի առաջնորդը դառնալու է նախագահ: Եթե չդառավ, էլի չեն կարա թաղեն, կշարունակենք մեկ այլ արժանավորի առաջնորդությամբ պայքարել:
> Պետք ա ստեղ մի հարց լինի ոնց ա դառնալու չէ? Դե հարցրու մի հատ վայ...շեֆս կանչեց գնամ գամ:


Հատուկ քո թանկագին խաթեր համար - «Ո՞նց ա դառնալու»:

----------


## Բիձա

> Սաղ սաղ թաղում ես շարժումը էլի... Բայց մենք աներես ենք գետնի տակից էլ դուրս ենք գալու ու մեր գործը անենք:
> Միևնույն ա քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն ցուցաբերով զանգվածի առաջնորդը դառնալու է նախագահ: Եթե չդառավ, էլի չեն կարա թաղեն, կշարունակենք մեկ այլ արժանավորի առաջնորդությամբ պայքարել:
> Պետք ա ստեղ մի հարց լինի ոնց ա դառնալու չէ? Դե հարցրու մի հատ վայ...շեֆս կանչեց գնամ գամ:


Ոնց ա դառնալու՞ /shortcut -2/

----------


## Rammer

> Հատուկ քո թանկագին խաթեր համար - «Ո՞նց ա դառնալու»:


Մինչ կսկսեմ խորը վերլուծություն անել  :LOL: , արի մի հարցի շուրջ կոմպրոմիսի գանք...
Հիմա ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եզրին ենք: Արդյոք հիմա մենք կարող ենք ժողովրդավարական հեղափոխություն անեք, հաստատենք դեմոկրատիա և դառնանք նորմալ երկրիր? Այս կարճ ժամանակում մինչ առաջընթաց և գուցե վերջնական կլուծվի ղարաբաղի հարցը:Կարող ենք ասել ԱՄՆ, Ֆրանսիա, Ռուսատան դուք սպսեք մինչ մենք մեր հարցերը լուծենք նոր Ղարաբաղի հարցով կմոտենաք մեզ կբանակցենք?
Էս հարցի շուրջ գոնե առաջին անգամ ակումբում պիտի համաձայնություն կնքվի նոր առաջ գնանք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մինչ կսկսեմ խորը վերլուծություն անել , արի մի հարցի շուրջ կոմպրոմիսի գանք...
> Հիմա ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եզրին ենք: *Արդյոք հիմա մենք կարող ենք ժողովրդավարական հեղափոխություն անեք, հաստատենք դեմոկրատիա և դառնանք նորմալ երկրիր? Այս կարճ ժամանակում մինչ առաջընթաց և գուցե վերջնական կլուծվի ղարաբաղի հարցը:Կարող ենք ասել ԱՄՆ, Ֆրանսիա, Ռուսատան դուք սպսեք մինչ մենք մեր հարցերը լուծենք նոր Ղարաբաղի հարցով կմոտենաք մեզ կբանակցենք?*
> Էս հարցի շուրջ գոնե առաջին անգամ ակումբում պիտի համաձայնություն կնքվի նոր առաջ գնանք:


կարանք… ԱՄՆ, Ֆրանսիա, Ռուսատանն էլ ուզած չուզած պտի սպասեն մինչև Հայաստանում խաղաղվի ու գա մի իշխանություն որն իզորու կլինի Ղարաբաղի հարցի շուրջ բանակցել… էս ա…

----------


## Rammer

> կարանք… ԱՄՆ, Ֆրանսիա, Ռուսատանն էլ ուզած չուզած պտի սպասեն մինչև Հայաստանում խաղաղվի ու գա մի իշխանություն որն իզորու կլինի Ղարաբաղի հարցի շուրջ բանակցել… էս ա…


Չես կարող Մեֆ ջան: Արտքաին լծակնները այնքան շատ են, որ նրանք կարող են ուղղակի սովի մատնել երկրիը: Անհնար է այսօր դուրս գալ:
Նախ ասող չկա ու էդքան ռեսուրս չկա ոչ տնտեսական ոչ քաղաքական: Երկրորդ էլ Հայաստանը արդեն մասնկացում է բանակցություններին, ուրեմն ինչ-որ կետի գալու են այդ բանակցությունները:

Լավագույն տարբերակը որ կա, դա ներդաշնակության մեջ մտնել է գերտերությունների շահերի հետ և սեփականաը առաջ տանելը: Միակ իրատեսկանաը սա է : Մնացածը աղետի բերող ճանապարհներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մինչ կսկսեմ խորը վերլուծություն անել , արի մի հարցի շուրջ կոմպրոմիսի գանք...
> Հիմա ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման եզրին ենք: Արդյոք հիմա մենք կարող ենք ժողովրդավարական հեղափոխություն անեք, հաստատենք դեմոկրատիա և դառնանք նորմալ երկրիր? Այս կարճ ժամանակում մինչ առաջընթաց և գուցե վերջնական կլուծվի ղարաբաղի հարցը:Կարող ենք ասել ԱՄՆ, Ֆրանսիա, Ռուսատան դուք սպսեք մինչ մենք մեր հարցերը լուծենք նոր Ղարաբաղի հարցով կմոտենաք մեզ կբանակցենք?
> Էս հարցի շուրջ գոնե առաջին անգամ ակումբում պիտի համաձայնություն կնքվի նոր առաջ գնանք:


Այ ախպեր, կողքի թեմայում լուրջ քննարկում ենք որ ԱՄՆ-ին պետք ա հիշեցնել մեր քսան հազար տարվա պատմությունը ու ասել, որ խելքը գլուխը հավաքի ու մեզ դասեր չտա, դու հիմա վախում? ես Ֆրանսիային ասես մի երկու հարյուր տարի սպասի մինչև մենք նորմալ երկիր դառնանք ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չես կարող Մեֆ ջան: Արտքաին լծակնները այնքան շատ են, որ նրանք կարող են ուղղակի սովի մատնել երկրիը: Անհնար է այսօր դուրս գալ:
> Նախ ասող չկա ու էդքան ռեսուրս չկա ոչ տնտեսական ոչ քաղաքական: Երկրորդ էլ Հայաստանը արդեն մասնկացում է բանակցություններին, ուրեմն ինչ-որ կետի գալու են այդ բանակցությունները:
> 
> Լավագույն տարբերակը որ կա, դա ներդաշնակության մեջ մտնել է գերտերությունների շահերի հետ և սեփականաը առաջ տանելը: Միակ իրատեսկանաը սա է : Մնացածը աղետի բերող ճանապարհներ են:


Ռամ ջան, սաղ հարցը էն ա, որ էս պահին մեր սեփական, պետական, կոլխոզ-սովխոզային շահը առաջ տանողը տավարի ցավ ա, նա չի կարա ոչ ներդաշնակություն ապահովի ոչ էլ ինչ-որ բան առաջ տանի, բացի սպիտակ փոշուց ու ղումարի ֆիշկեքից: Չի կարա, քանի որ դեմ են տվել դրսում իրա ներսի պրոբլեմնը: Ես ասում եմ վաղը դեմոկրատիա դառնա՞նք: Չէ այ ախպեր, հանենք սրան տփելով ս...իր անենք, ձեռի հետ էլ մի քիչ երկիրը մաքրենք մի քանի ղզլբաշից, ու տեղը մեկին դնենք ասենք գնա մեր հարցերը լեգիտիմ լուծի:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.03.2010), Բիձա (20.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չես կարող Մեֆ ջան: Արտքաին լծակնները այնքան շատ են, որ նրանք կարող են ուղղակի սովի մատնել երկրիը: Անհնար է այսօր դուրս գալ:
> Նախ ասող չկա ու էդքան ռեսուրս չկա ոչ տնտեսական ոչ քաղաքական: Երկրորդ էլ Հայաստանը արդեն մասնկացում է բանակցություններին, ուրեմն ինչ-որ կետի գալու են այդ բանակցությունները:
> 
> Լավագույն տարբերակը որ կա, դա ներդաշնակության մեջ մտնել է գերտերությունների շահերի հետ և սեփականաը առաջ տանելը: Միակ իրատեսկանաը սա է : Մնացածը աղետի բերող ճանապարհներ են:


Ապեր, արտաքին ճնշումների մասին թող մտածի Սերժն ու Լևոնը, իսկ մենք որպես քաղաքացիներ չպետք ա հաշտվենք էն մտքի հետ որ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հեղինակները, Ղարաբաղին բանակցությունների սեղանից հանելը, Մեղրիի հանձնման վարյանտը հավանական համարողը, Մարտի 1 սարքողը, ցեղասպանության հարցը "տոռգի" առարկա դարձնողը, ընտրություններով չընտրվածը պտի էսօր ներկայացնի մեզ ու Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծի կամ նույնիսկ բանակցի… դու քո դւրքերից մտածի ու շարժվի, իշխանությունները իրենց… եթե ճնշումներին չեն դիմանում թող հրաժարվեն, ոչ ոք իրանց զոռով չի բերել… "can't take the heat get out of the kitchen"… իրանք քո մասին մտածում են՞… էս կազմով Ղարաբաղյան հարց լուծելը մեր ժողովրդին կարող ա ավելի հոգեբանորեն հաշմանդամ դարձնի… հարցը նույնիսկ լուծման արդյունքը չի այլ այն որ սրա նաման կենսական հարցերը լուծում են մարդիկ որոնք ոչ որակավորում, ոչ իրավասություն, ոչ բարոյականություն, ոչ էլ խելք ունեն… սա մեր հոգեբանությանն ավելի մեծ հարված է տալիս քան պատերազմը… 

… եթե նրանք իրենց լծակներն օգտագործեն ժողովրդին սովի մատնելու, ապա դա նշանակում է որ նրանք սոցիալական բունտի միջոցով ուզում են Սերժից ազատվել… իսկ դա կլինի եթե նա չստորագրի Ղարաբաղի հարցով… իսկ եթե ստորագրեց ապա նրան թույլ են տալու նոր ջարդեր կազմակերպել, որպեսզի բողոքները ճնշի… 

… ներդաշնակություն չի նշանակում որ մենք նրանց շահերին պետք է հարմարվենք, այլ նշանակում է որ մենք մեր շահերն ենք գիտակցում, նրանք իրենցը ու փորձում ենք ընդհանուր եզրեր գտնել… ես պարտավոր չեմ նրանց շահը հասկանալ կամ հաշվի առնել… fuck them… դա նրանց գործն է… ես ուզում եմ իմանալ թե նրանք ինչ կարող են ինձ տալ իմ տվածի դիմաց… էսքան բան… պետք չի նրանց շահերը հասկանալ, մենք մեր շահերն ու հնարավորությունները պետք է հասկանանք…

----------

Տրիբուն (21.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր, արտաքին ճնշումների մասին թող մտածի Սերժն ու Լևոնը, իսկ մենք որպես քաղաքացիներ չպետք ա հաշտվենք էն մտքի հետ որ Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հեղինակները, Ղարաբաղին բանակցությունների սեղանից հանելը, Մեղրիի հանձնման վարյանտը հավանական համարողը, Մարտի 1 սարքողը, ցեղասպանության հարցը "տոռգի" առարկա դարձնողը, ընտրություններով չընտրվածը պտի էսօր ներկայացնի մեզ ու Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծի կամ նույնիսկ բանակցի… դու քո դւրքերից մտածի ու շարժվի, իշխանությունները իրենց… եթե ճնշումներին չեն դիմանում թող հրաժարվեն, ոչ ոք իրանց զոռով չի բերել… "can't take the heat get out of the kitchen"… իրանք քո մասին մտածում են՞… *էս կազմով Ղարաբաղյան հարց լուծելը մեր ժողովրդին կարող ա ավելի հոգեբանորեն հաշմանդամ դարձնի*… հարցը նույնիսկ լուծման արդյունքը չի այլ այն որ սրա նաման *կենսական հարցերը լուծում են մարդիկ որոնք ոչ որակավորում, ոչ իրավասություն, ոչ բարոյականություն, ոչ էլ խելք ունե*ն… սա մեր հոգեբանությանն ավելի մեծ հարված է տալիս քան պատերազմը… 
> 
> … եթե նրանք իրենց լծակներն օգտագործեն ժողովրդին սովի մատնելու, ապա դա նշանակում է որ նրանք սոցիալական բունտի միջոցով ուզում են Սերժից ազատվել… իսկ դա կլինի եթե նա չստորագրի Ղարաբաղի հարցով… իսկ եթե ստորագրեց ապա նրան թույլ են տալու նոր ջարդեր կազմակերպել, որպեսզի բողոքները ճնշի… 
> 
> … ներդաշնակություն չի նշանակում որ մենք նրանց շահերին պետք է հարմարվենք, այլ նշանակում է որ մենք մեր շահերն ենք գիտակցում, նրանք իրենցը ու փորձում ենք ընդհանուր եզրեր գտնել… ես պարտավոր չեմ նրանց շահը հասկանալ կամ հաշվի առնել… fuck them… դա նրանց գործն է… *ես ուզում եմ իմանալ թե նրանք ինչ կարող են ինձ տալ իմ տվածի դիմաց…* էսքան բան… պետք չի նրանց շահերը հասկանալ, մենք մեր շահերն ու հնարավորությունները պետք է հասկանանք…


Մեֆ ջան, քիչ ես թքռտել: 
Ես ավելացնեմ: 
-Թքոած ունեմ թե ինչ կազմով հարցը "կլուծեն":  Մանավանդ որ ոչ թե լուծում են այլ քաշում: 
-Թքած ունեմ, թե իրենք ինչ են առաջարկում, ես իմը պետք  ուզեմ անկախ իրենց առաջարկածից: -Բանակցության իմաստն այն չի թե վիզ ծռած նայես թե ինչ կտան, այլ  ուզես անհնարինը, որ գոնե հնարավորը տան: 
Բայց դե *էս ենք* ախպեր: Մեր ԲՏ-եքով ու  դրանց հակառակներով, դիպլոմատներով ու դոդլֆիկով   ու մնացած եղած չեղածով *Էս ենք*:

----------


## Heqim

*“Արամ Խաչատրյան” ֆիլմը ճանաչվեց աշխարհի լավագույն մշակութային նախագիծ*

շատ հետաքրքրեց էս տողը, եթե կարելիա ավելի մանրամասն, ում կողմիցա էդ ճանաչումը?

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վիշապ ախպար, ականջդ կանչի… ձենդ լսեցին…

----------

Chuk (05.05.2010), Tig (05.05.2010)

----------


## Dar-Man

Նախ մի ասացվածք "Մինչեվ չգա հաջորդը,չես հիշի նախորդին"
Իմ կարցիքով ընդիմադիրների բանակը գրեթե ոչնչով չի տարբերվում կառավարականից ,չկա ալտերնատիվ նմանապես նարկա ընդիմադիրներին փոխելու համար 
ՎՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԻ ՓՈԽՎԻ !

----------


## Tig

«Սարդարապատը» ստեղծում է այլընտրանքային խորհրդարան

14:35 • 09.06.10


«Սարդարապատ» քաղաքացիական շարժման նախաձեռնությունը դեռ վերջնականորեն չի ձևավորվել, բայց ընթացքի մեջ է։ Շարժումը, որը նպատակ ունի ստեղծել այլընտրանքային խորհրդարան, առաջիկա օրերին սկսելու է հանձնաժողովների ստեղծման գործընթացը։

Այս մասին այսօր կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսում տեղեկացրեց շարժման անդամ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը։
«Նոր իշխանությունները պետք է ձևավորվեն ընտրությունների միջոցով, բայց նախ պետք է բռնատիրությունը տապալվի։ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 2–րդ կետում ասվում է, որ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին։ Ուստի, մենք այս երկրորդ կետում, այսպես ասած, պտտվելով, ապրելով, շնչելով, հենց այդ կետում էլ իրականացնելու ենք ժողովրդի իշխանությունը, թե ինչ ձևով դա կլինի, բռնության ձևով կլինի, թե այլ ձևով, դրա որոշողը գործող ռեժիմն է։ Եթե ռեժիմը համարձակվի կրկին մարտի 1 իրականացնել, ժողովուրդն իրավունք ունի պաշտպանվելու»,–հայտարարեց Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը։

Ոչ ընտրական ճանապարհով իշխանություն ձևավորելու հարցին անդրադարձավ նաև շարժամն անդամ Հայկ Բալանյանը՝ նշելով. «Այն ռեսուրսները, փողը, ժամանակը, մարդկանց ներվերը, որ ծախսվում է ընտրությունների վրա, իմաստ չունի։ Պետք է կիրառվեն այն նույն մեխանիզմները, ինչը Հայաստանը մի անգամ արեց 90թ.։ Ժողովուրդն իշխանությունը զավթեց փողոցում, ոչ մի ընտրություն չեղավ, հետո նոր եղան ընտրություններ»։ Հայկ Բալանյանը շեշտեց, որ ինքն առաջարկում է ոչ թե իշխանությունը զավթել փողոցում, այլ իշխանությունը վերադարձնել ժողովրդին։

Անդրադառնալով այլընտրանքային խորհրդարան ստեղծելու իրենց նախաձեռնությանը՝ Սեֆիլյանն ընդգծեց, որ իրենց նախաձեռնությունը ՀԱԿ–ին այլընտրանք չէ, և ՀԱԿ–ը մինչ օրս չի ստեղծել այլընտրանքային խորհրդարան, հակառակ դեպքում իրենք իրենց ծրագրերն այնտեղ կիրականցնեին։ Ավելին, նա հույս հայտնեց, որ ՀԱԿ–ից շատ մարդիկ դառնալու են իրենց ստեղծած այլընտրանքային խորհրդարանի անդամ։

Որպես այլընտրանքային խորհրդարանի ձևավորման առաջին քայլ՝ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը նշեց, որ կձևավորվեն մասնագիտական հանձնաժողովներ, որտեղ ժողովուրդը կկարողանա իր առաջարկները ներկայացնել։ «Մի բան, որը դժբախտաբար, չկարողացավ անել ՀԱԿ–ը»,– նկատեց նա ու ավելացրեց, որ իրենք ՀԱԿ–ին չեն փնովում, մրցակից չեն համարում, պարզապես ներկայացնում են իրենց մոտեցումները։

Ինչ վերաբերում է այլընտրանքային խորհրդարան ստեղծելու իրավական հիմքերին, Սեֆիլյանը շեշտեց, որ իրենք կգտնեն դրան իրավական մանդատ տալու ձևը։

Շարժման ներկայացուցիչ Հրայր Սավզյանն իր հերթին նշեց, որ «Սարդարապատը» բավական լուրջ ծրագրեր ունի բնապահպանության խնդիրների վերաբերյալ։

Tert.am


հ.գ. հետաքրքիրա… :Think:

----------

davidus (09.06.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նոր եզրահանգում, վերջին իրադարձությունների հիման վրա: 

Հայաստանին պետք է նոր ընդդիմություն, բայց միայն Լևոնի քաղաքականությունից հեռանալուց ու ՀԱԿ-ի որպես քաղաքական կառույց փակվելուց հետո:

----------

Բիձա (25.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Լե՛-վո՛ն, հե՛-ռա՛-ցի՛ր, Լե՛-վո՛ն, հե՛-ռա՛-ցի՛ր, Լե՛-վո՛ն, հե՛-ռա՛-ցի՛ր,

Պատմության անիվը պտտվում ա, ամեն ինչ կրկնվում ա: Ժողովորդի մի բան գոնե հասկանալու հավանականությունը՝ 10-15 տարի անց: Գնացինք քնելու:

----------


## Norton

> *Պե՞տք է Հայաստանին նոր ընդդիմություն։*


Միանշանակ այո, Տրիբունի ու Վիշապի գլխավորությամբ:

----------

Chuk (21.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միանշանակ այո, Տրիբունի ու Վիշապի գլխավորությամբ:


Ընդհամենը լուռ համաձայնությամբ: Ապեր, խի ես տենց անձավորված ընդունում: Ինչ-որ նուրբ լարերի հո չե՞մ կպնում, որ Լևոնի անունը տալիս եմ:

----------


## Norton

> Ընդհամենը լուռ համաձայնությամբ: Ապեր, խի ես տենց անձավորված ընդունում: Ինչ-որ նուրբ լարերի հո չե՞մ կպնում, որ Լևոնի անունը տալիս եմ:


Չէ ի՞նչ նուրբ թելեր :Think:  Խի էտքան անպատվաբերա ընդդիմության առաջնորդ լինելը, որ հուշտ ես լինում :Blush:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նոր եզրահանգում, վերջին իրադարձությունների հիման վրա: 
> 
> Հայաստանին պետք է նոր ընդդիմություն, բայց միայն Լևոնի քաղաքականությունից հեռանալուց ու ՀԱԿ-ի որպես քաղաքական կառույց փակվելուց հետո:


ապեր Լևոնին էլ հեռացնենք բա ու՞մ քննարկենք… ասում եք "մեռած" ա պալիտիչեսկի տռուպ ա, մի հատ 10 րոպեանոց ելույթ ա ունենում Քաղաքականություն թեման տրաքում ա… պռի տոմ սաղս էլ ասում ենք որ էսի ինքը 15 տարի առաջ էլ էր ասում…

Ապեր ում ուզում եք հեռացրեք ում ուզում եք բերեք, մենակ քննարկելու նյութ լինի… գեղամյան-մեղամյան չբերեք… արարման ծրագիր… հարության ծրագիր

----------

Chuk (21.07.2010), Kuk (27.07.2010), Norton (21.07.2010), Տրիբուն (21.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ի՞նչ նուրբ թելեր Խի էտքան անպատվաբերա ընդդիմության առաջնորդ լինելը, որ հուշտ ես լինում


Անդ, անպատվաբեր ա պոռնիկ լինելը, էն էլ կախված հանգամանքներից: Բայց թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում լինել, դա իմ որոշելու հարցն ա ու հաստատ քո քննարկելու հարցը չի:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ, անպատվաբեր ա պոռնիկ լինելը, էն էլ կախված հանգամանքներից: Բայց թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում լինել, դա իմ որոշելու հարցն ա ու հաստատ քո քննարկելու հարցը չի:


 Տրիբուն էլի քո որոշելու հարցնա: Գրառումից ընդամենը բխումա, որ կոնկրետ ես քեզ էտ պաշտոնում տեսնում եմ, ինչի իրավունքը ունեմ :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր Լևոնին էլ հեռացնենք բա ու՞մ քննարկենք… ասում եք "մեռած" ա պալիտիչեսկի տռուպ ա, մի հատ 10 րոպեանոց ելույթ ա ունենում Քաղաքականություն թեման տրաքում ա… պռի տոմ սաղս էլ ասում ենք որ էսի ինքը 15 տարի առաջ էլ էր ասում…
> 
> Ապեր ում ուզում եք հեռացրեք ում ուզում եք բերեք, մենակ քննարկելու նյութ լինի… գեղամյան-մեղամյան չբերեք… արարման ծրագիր… հարության ծրագիր


Աաաաա. Մեֆ դու դեմք ես ................. 

Ապեր, բա ուզում ենք հանգիստ մեր համար երգ երաժշտություն քննարկենք, էն էլ ամենաթարս պահին Լևոնը նիրյատ ա լինում ու գրգռում ա հասարակության հիվանդ երևակայությունը: Ապեր, ինքն ա ծիպա ընդդիմության առաջնորդը իրա երույթին ենք սպասում ու քննարկում, բա հո տատուս չե՞նք քննարկելու: Նախագահն էլ Սերժն ա, որ ինքն ա ելույթ ունենում, իրա ելույթն ենք քննարկում: Էտ ախմախն էլ Լևոնից ուշ-ուշ ու ավելի էշ-էշ ելույթներ ա ունենում: Էս ա մեր ունեցածը, բռատ: Որ իմ տատը երկու տարի առաջ հայտարարծ լիներ, որ եկել ա ավել, մաքրություն, լվացք, արդուկ անելու, իրան կքննարկեինք: Թարսի պես Լևոնն կամավոր կերպով իրան դարձրեց քննարկման նյութ:

----------

Բիձա (25.07.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նոր եզրահանգում, վերջին իրադարձությունների հիման վրա: 
> 
> Հայաստանին պետք է նոր ընդդիմություն, բայց միայն Լևոնի քաղաքականությունից հեռանալուց ու ՀԱԿ-ի որպես քաղաքական կառույց փակվելուց հետո:


 Համաձայն եմ միայն առաջի մասի հետ, ՀԱԿ-ում կան շատ հետաքրքիր մարդիկ ու նդեղ կենտրոնացված ա քիչ թե շատ ինտելեկտուալ զանգված, եթե մենակ Լևոնը հեռանա ու իր հայացքները չփաթաթի սաղի վզին, շատ էլ հետաքրքիր ընդիմություն ա ՀԱԿ-ը:

----------

ՆանՍ (21.07.2010), Տրիբուն (21.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն էլի քո որոշելու հարցնա: Գրառումից ընդամենը բխումա, որ կոնկրետ ես քեզ էտ պաշտոնում տեսնում եմ, ինչի իրավունքը ունեմ


Շնորհակալություն վստահության համար: Կաշխատեմ արդարացնել ձեր հույսերը: Խմենք զույգ ծաղիկների կենացը:  :Drinks: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:03 ----------




> Համաձայն եմ միայն առաջի մասի հետ, ՀԱԿ-ում կան շատ հետաքրքիր մարդիկ ու նդեղ կենտրոնացված ա քիչ թե շատ ինտելեկտուալ զանգված, եթե մենակ Լևոնը հեռանա ու իր հայացքները չփաթաթի սաղի վզին, շատ էլ հետաքրքիր ընդիմություն ա ՀԱԿ-ը:


Տժո վարյանտ, մենակ մի բացով: Ոնց որ ՀՀՇ-ի վրայա մինչև հիմա Վանոյի խարանը, տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ի վրայա մնալու Լևոնի խարանը: Թող մնա ՀԱԿ-ի լվ մասը իրա կազմով, մենակ անունը փոխեն: ՀԱՍ՝ Հայ Ազգային Սենատ, խոսքի: Կամ ԾԾԶ - Ծլենք, Ծաղկենք, Զորնանք: Չնայած էս անունը ԲՀԿ-ին կսազի ավելի շատ:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), Philosopher (21.07.2010), Երվանդ (21.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աաաաա. Մեֆ դու դեմք ես ................. 
> 
> Ապեր, բա ուզում ենք հանգիստ մեր համար երգ երաժշտություն քննարկենք, էն էլ ամենաթարս պահին Լևոնը նիրյատ ա լինում ու գրգռում ա հասարակության հիվանդ երևակայությունը: Ապեր, ինքն ա ծիպա ընդդիմության առաջնորդը իրա երույթին ենք սպասում ու քննարկում, բա հո տատուս չե՞նք քննարկելու: *Նախագահն էլ Սերժն ա, որ ինքն ա ելույթ ունենում, իրա ելույթն ենք քննարկում:* Էտ ախմախն էլ Լևոնից ուշ-ուշ ու ավելի էշ-էշ ելույթներ ա ունենում: Էս ա մեր ունեցածը, բռատ: Որ իմ տատը երկու տարի առաջ հայտարարծ լիներ, որ եկել ա ավել, մաքրություն, լվացք, արդուկ անելու, իրան կքննարկեինք: Թարսի պես Լևոնն կամավոր կերպով իրան դարձրեց քննարկման նյութ:


Ապեր ում տատը որ ելույթ ունեցավ նրա տատուն էլ կքննարկեմ ես ապեր, ներառյալ իմ հանգուցյալ տատուն… բայց Սերոժինը վարյանտ չկա… ես Սերոճին դաժե քրֆել չեմ կարում…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:23 ----------




> Շնորհակալություն վստահության համար: Կաշխատեմ արդարացնել ձեր հույսերը: Խմենք զույգ ծաղիկների կենացը: 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:03 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Տժո վարյանտ, մենակ մի բացով: Ոնց որ ՀՀՇ-ի վրայա մինչև հիմա Վանոյի խարանը, տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ի վրայա մնալու Լևոնի խարանը: Թող մնա ՀԱԿ-ի լվ մասը իրա կազմով, մենակ անունը փոխեն: ՀԱՍ՝ Հայ Ազգային Սենատ, խոսքի: Կամ *ԾԾԶ - Ծլենք, Ծաղկենք, Զորնանք*: Չնայած էս անունը ԲՀԿ-ին կսազի ավելի շատ:


 արա էս ինչ էր… մեռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա…………… ես կողմ եմ… գիշերվա կեսին ծիծաղից մեռա…

----------

Երվանդ (21.07.2010), Տրիբուն (21.07.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տժո վարյանտ, մենակ մի բացով: *Ոնց որ ՀՀՇ-ի վրայա մինչև հիմա Վանոյի խարանը, տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ի վրայա մնալու Լևոնի խարանը:* Թող մնա ՀԱԿ-ի լվ մասը իրա կազմով, մենակ անունը փոխեն: ՀԱՍ՝ Հայ Ազգային Սենատ, խոսքի: Կամ ԾԾԶ - Ծլենք, Ծաղկենք, Զորնանք: Չնայած էս անունը ԲՀԿ-ին կսազի ավելի շատ:


Տրիբուն ջան, քեզ անչափ հարգում եմ, բայց էս դեպքում ստիպված եմ չհամաձայնել: 
ՀՀՇ-ի վրայի խարանների դասակարգումը լուրջ հասարակական-քաղաքագիտական, բարոյական խնդիր ա: 
Վանոն ընդամենը խարաններից մեկն ա, ըստ որում արհեստականորեն  համար մեկ բոբո հռչակվածը: Իմ կարծիքով 1995-2008-յան Լեվոնից զատ, խարանային դափնին  սպարապետ կոչված  ազգի համար ամենաանպատիվ երևույթինն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, քեզ անչափ հարգում եմ, բայց էս դեպքում ստիպված եմ չհամաձայնել: 
> ՀՀՇ-ի վրայի խարանների դասակարգումը լուրջ հասարակական-քաղաքագիտական, բարոյական խնդիր ա: 
> Վանոն ընդամենը խարաններից մեկն ա, ըստ որում արհեստականորեն  համար մեկ բոբո հռչակվածը: Իմ կարծիքով 1995-2008-յան Լեվոնից զատ, խարանային դափնին  սպարապետ կոչված  ազգի համար ամենաանպատիվ երևույթինն ա:


Էտ էլ կա:  :LOL: 

Բայց քանի որ նոր ընդդիմությանը պետք են լայն զանգավածներ, ուրեմն էտ նոր ընդդիմությունն էլ պիտի ազատ լինի ամենաշատը աչք ծակող խարաններից: Այնպիսի խարաններից, որոնք հասկանալի են լայն զանգվածներին: Իսկ մեր էսօրվա լայն զանգվածները Վանոյին խոսքի չեն սիրում, բայց սպարապետին խոսքի սիրում են:  :Wink:  Կամ իրանք էլ չեն ջոգում սիրում են թե չեն սիրում: Խառն են: Կամ երևի չեն սիրում, բայց վախում են էտ չսիրելուց: Թե չէ մի անգամից հայրենիքի հերոսին վարկաբեկող անաղուհացկեր քրդի շան պեչատ կարան խփեն վրեքը: 

Թե չէ, անձամբ ինձ որ մնա, Վանոն ցենտր տղայա: էս վերջին հինգ տարում Նիկոլի գրածներին հավասար մեկ էլ հաճույքով Ավոյի հոդվածներն եմ կարդացել:  :Cool: 

Պռոստը, բիձա ջան, էս պահին մենք ՀՀՇ-ից ավելի շատ սաղ ազգի վրայի խարանների դասակարգման պնդիր ունենք: Ազգի հալալ կեսը, կամ կեսից շատը եթե անդամագրված էլ չի, ապա հոգեբանական ու բարոյական առումով, համ էլ գառասկոպով ԲտՀԿ-ական ա - բառիս բուն իմաստով:

----------

Բիձա (28.07.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Էտ էլ կա: 
> 
> Բայց քանի որ նոր ընդդիմությանը պետք են լայն զանգավածներ, ուրեմն էտ նոր ընդդիմությունն էլ պիտի ազատ լինի ամենաշատը աչք ծակող խարաններից: Այնպիսի խարաններից, որոնք հասկանալի են լայն զանգվածներին: Իսկ մեր էսօրվա լայն զանգվածները Վանոյին խոսքի չեն սիրում, բայց սպարապետին խոսքի սիրում են:  Կամ իրանք էլ չեն ջոգում սիրում են թե չեն սիրում: Խառն են: *Կամ երևի չեն սիրում, բայց վախում են էտ չսիրելուց:* Թե չէ մի անգամից հայրենիքի հերոսին վարկաբեկող անաղուհացկեր քրդի շան պեչատ կարան խփեն վրեքը: 
> 
> Թե չէ, անձամբ ինձ որ մնա, Վանոն ցենտր տղայա: էս վերջին հինգ տարում Նիկոլի գրածներին հավասար մեկ էլ հաճույքով Ավոյի հոդվածներն եմ կարդացել: 
> 
> Պռոստը, բիձա ջան, էս պահին մենք ՀՀՇ-ից ավելի շատ սաղ ազգի վրայի խարանների դասակարգման պնդիր ունենք: Ազգի հալալ կեսը, կամ կեսից շատը եթե անդամագրված էլ չի, ապա հոգեբանական ու բարոյական առումով, համ էլ գառասկոպով ԲտՀԿ-ական ա - բառիս բուն իմաստով:


"Կամ երևի չեն սիրում, բայց վախում են էտ չսիրելուց":
Դզող բացատրություն էր:  Այսինքն վախում են որ ոչ թե մի  ուրիշը կիմանա  իր չսիրելու մասին, այլ հենց ինքն է իրենից ու իր մտքերից  վախեցած:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

Այո՛, մեզ պետք է նոր ընդդիմություն: Որոշ ժամանակ անց հոգնելուց ենք ՀԱԿ-ին քֆրտելուց, պետք է նորը, որ նորին քֆրտենք ու ավելի նորը պահանջենք:
Հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛:

Խոսքերիս մեջ չափազանցություն չկա:
Ռեալ գնահատական է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո՛, մեզ պետք է նոր ընդդիմություն: Որոշ ժամանակ անց հոգնելուց ենք ՀԱԿ-ին քֆրտելուց, պետք է նորը, որ նորին քֆրտենք ու ավելի նորը պահանջենք:
> Հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛:
> 
> Խոսքերիս մեջ չափազանցություն չկա:
> Ռեալ գնահատական է:


Արի ՀԱԿ-ի տեղը գրենք ՀՀԿ, ու ընդդիմության տեղը գրենք իշխանություն, տեսնենք էս միտքդ ինչպես կհնչի: 




> Այո՛, մեզ պետք է նոր *իշխանություն:* Որոշ ժամանակ անց հոգնելուց ենք *ՀՀԿ-*ին քֆրտելուց, պետք է նորը, որ նորին քֆրտենք ու ավելի նորը պահանջենք:
> Հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛, հի՛-մա՛:


Նույնքան ռեալ գնահատական:

----------

My World My Space (29.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արի ՀԱԿ-ի տեղը գրենք ՀՀԿ, ու ընդդիմության տեղը գրենք իշխանություն, տեսնենք էս միտքդ ինչպես կհնչի: 
> 
> 
> 
> Նույնքան ռեալ գնահատական:


 Ասեմ, ձյաձս: Իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, մեր ռեալ իրականությունն էդ ա: Էդ ա էն իմաստով, որ եթե հրաշքով ունենանք նոր ու հրաշալի իշխանություն, ապա մեկ ա քրֆելու ենք: Զուգահեռ տանենք ընդդիմության հետ. իհարկե չուենք հրաշալի կամ իդեալական ընդդիմություն, բայց չունենք ընդդիմություն, որն արժանի է էն քֆրտոցին, որը ստանում ա: Քֆրտոցի քանակը մեր ժողովրդի մտածելակերպի ու քրֆել սիրելու արդյունքն ա. մենք չենք սիրում լավը տեսնել, միայն վատը, միայն քրֆելունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասեմ, ձյաձս: Իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, մեր ռեալ իրականությունն էդ ա: Էդ ա էն իմաստով, որ եթե հրաշքով ունենանք նոր ու հրաշալի իշխանություն, ապա մեկ ա քրֆելու ենք: Զուգահեռ տանենք ընդդիմության հետ. իհարկե չուենք հրաշալի կամ իդեալական ընդդիմություն, բայց չունենք ընդդիմություն, որն արժանի է էն քֆրտոցին, որը ստանում ա: Քֆրտոցի քանակը մեր ժողովրդի մտածելակերպի ու քրֆել սիրելու արդյունքն ա. *մենք չենք սիրում լավը տեսնել, միայն վատը, միայն քրֆելունը*:


Ադանք մը սեր, մեղք է:  :Smile: 

Հիշու՞մ ես Շարժման սկզբում ինչքան մարդ էր ասում, մի քրֆեք իշխանություններին, ինչի եք մենակ վատը տեսնում, տեսեք նաև լավը - Երևանը ծաղկում ա, երկանիշ տնտեսական աճ, ասֆալտ, կաֆե, սևան, քյաբաբ ......... Բա Չուկ, այ սենց բաներ: Որ ասում եմ չես հավատում, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ու իշխանությունների միջև տարբերությունները գնալով ավելի սահմանային են դառնում, ու շուտով վերանալու են ընդհանրապես: 

Բռատ, անկեղծ եմ ասում, չեմ զարմանա եթե հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ն ու ՀԱԿ-ը ձեռք ձեռքի տված գնան, կամ ինչ-որ նախորդ ընտրությունների ՕԵԿ-Սերժ խաղից խաղան: Ու մենակ էտ ժամանակ չասես, որ հանուն հայրենիքի ապագայի պետք ա աջակցել ՀԱԿ-ին, ու քո համար անձերը նշանակություն չունեն:

----------

My World My Space (30.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ադանք մը սեր, մեղք է: 
> 
> Հիշու՞մ ես Շարժման սկզբում ինչքան մարդ էր ասում, մի քրֆեք իշխանություններին, ինչի եք մենակ վատը տեսնում, տեսեք նաև լավը - Երևանը ծաղկում ա, երկանիշ տնտեսական աճ, ասֆալտ, կաֆե, սևան, քյաբաբ ......... Բա Չուկ, այ սենց բաներ: Որ ասում եմ չես հավատում, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ու իշխանությունների միջև տարբերությունները գնալով ավելի սահմանային են դառնում, ու շուտով վերանալու են ընդհանրապես: 
> 
> Բռատ, անկեղծ եմ ասում, չեմ զարմանա եթե հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ն ու ՀԱԿ-ը ձեռք ձեռքի տված գնան, կամ ինչ-որ նախորդ ընտրությունների ՕԵԿ-Սերժ խաղից խաղան: Ու մենակ էտ ժամանակ չասես, որ հանուն հայրենիքի ապագայի պետք ա աջակցել ՀԱԿ-ին, ու քո համար անձերը նշանակություն չունեն:


Տրիբուն ձյա, կեղծ համեմատությունը համեմատություն չի:
Ասենք հիմա ասեմ. Սերժն էլ աչքեր ունի, Լևոնն էլ ունի, ուրեմն նման են:
Ասեմ. ՀԱԿ-ն էլ առաջնորդ ունի, ՀՀԿ-ն էլ նախագահ ունի, ուրեմն նման են:
Ասեմ. ՀԱԿ-ում էլ համ աղջիկներ կան համ տղաներ, ՀՀԿ-ում էլ, ուրեմն նման են:

Անհեթեթություն են, չէ՞:

Հիմա կոնկրետ քո ասածի մասին: Իհարկե եղել են ասողներ, որ իշխանությունն էլ լավն ունի: Անշուշտ: Եվ իհարկե ունի: Օրինակ ես ինքս միլիոն անգամ ասել եմ, որ իշխանության արած դրական քայլերը չեմ կարող ուրանալ: Ու դա ա նորմալը, դա ա ճիշտը: Կարող ես փորփրես ֆորումը ու տեսնես, որ էդ միտքը նոր չի, որ ասում եմ, միշտ եմ ասում: Նույնն ասում եմ հիմա՝ ընդդիմության համար: Այո՛, պահանջս նույնն ա. լինել օբյեկտիվ ու անտեղի չքրֆել, այո՛, լինել օբյեկտիվ ու նաև քննադատել: Բայց արդյո՞ք Դուք օբյեկտի՞վ եք, թե՞ անտեղի եք քրֆում: Իմ պատասխանը. հիմնականում անտեղի: Դեռ մինչև վերջ չլսած արդեն բացասականն եք ասում, առանց խորանալու: Իհարկե մշտապես կա իբր տրամաբանական ձևակերպումների շերտը՝ ձեր խոսքում, բայց դա իմիտացիա ա:

Վերջերս ասում էիր, որ սխալ ես արել, որ ժամանակին համաժողովրդական շարժման ու Լևոնի կողքին ես կանգնել (քո օգտագործած բառով չեմ ասում): Բայց քո հիմնական սխալը կանգնելը չի եղել, այլ եղել ա էն, որ դու իրականում առանց խորանալու դա լուրջ պրոպագանդել ես: Հիմա էլ նույն սխալն ես անում, հակառակ ուղղությամբ: Ոչինչ, սա էլ 2-3 տարուց կխոստովանես, միաժամանակ չմոռանալով ավելացնել, որ էսինչ ու էնինչ հարցերում «գենիալնի» կանխագուշակումներ ես արել:

Էլի անձնական ստացվեց: Ի՞նչ անեմ: Այլ տարբերակ չունեմ հակադարձելու, երբ հետս խոսում են ոչ թե փաստարկներով ու իսկական տրամաբանությամբ, այլ էմոցիոնալ գնահատականներով (ես նման տիպի փաստարկները չեմ կարող այլ կերպ որակել, քան է էմոցիոնալը):

----------


## My World My Space

Կներեք չեմ կարա չարտահայտվեմ.....

Ստեղ իրար էջ ու կեսանոց գրառումներով որ տաքացած պատասխանում եք, պարզապես զբաղվելու համա՞ր ա, թե՞.... նաև ասացեք խնդրեմ տարբերություն կա՞, ով կլինի իշխանություն: Դուք ճանապարհ որոնեք իշխանությանը իրական իշխանություն պահելու համար: ՀԱԿ կլինի, թե ՀՀԿ մեԳա, նույն լԳստված իշխանությունն ա լինելում  մինչև չկարանանք հասկանանք, որ իշխանությունները պետք ա ենթարկվեն ժողովրդին, ու մինչև չկարենանք դա անենք.....

ԻՄՀԿ քաղաքականության մեջ այսօր, այս վիճակում ոչ մի տարբերություն նախագահի անունն ինչ ա, Սերժ թե Լևոն: Երկուսին էլ չենք կարող ստիպել պետության համար աշխատել.....

----------

Tig (31.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> մինչև չկարանանք հասկանանք, որ իշխանությունները պետք ա ենթարկվեն ժողովրդին, ու մինչև չկարենանք դա անենք.....


Այ ապրես  :Yes: 




> ԻՄՀԿ քաղաքականության մեջ այսօր, այս վիճակում ոչ մի տարբերություն նախագահի անունն ինչ ա, Սերժ թե Լևոն: Երկուսին էլ չենք կարող ստիպել պետության համար աշխատել.....


Օֆ, այ մարդ, ես էլ նախորդ նախադասությունից ոգևորվել էի...
Վորլդ ջան, եթե ժողովուրդը հասկանում ա ու կամք ա գտնում ստեղծի միջավայր, որ իշխանությանը ենթարկեցնի իրան, ապա կապ չունի, Լևոնն ա, Սերժն ա, թե Պողոսն ա: Ու ճիշտ հակառակը: Եթե ժողովուրդը մեկ ա չի հասկանում, Լևոնն ու Սերժն էլ չլինեն, Պողոսը լինի, էլի նույնն ա: Էնպես որ լավ կլիներ որ էն նախորդ նախադասության վրա կանգնեիր ու էդ տրամաբանությամբ շարունակեիր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա էլ նույն սխալն ես անում, հակառակ ուղղությամբ: Ոչինչ, սա էլ 2-3 տարուց կխոստովանես, միաժամանակ չմոռանալով ավելացնել, որ էսինչ ու էնինչ հարցերում «գենիալնի» կանխագուշակումներ ես արել:
> 
> Էլի անձնական ստացվեց: Ի՞նչ անեմ: Այլ տարբերակ չունեմ հակադարձելու, երբ հետս խոսում են ոչ թե փաստարկներով ու իսկական տրամաբանությամբ, այլ էմոցիոնալ գնահատականներով (ես նման տիպի փաստարկները չեմ կարող այլ կերպ որակել, քան է էմոցիոնալը):


Ջանդ սաղ, ստացվեց ստացվեց, բան չկա   :Tongue: 

Ապեր, ես «գենիալնի» կանխագուշակումներ չեմ անում: Ես ուղղակի տեսնում այն այն, ինչը դու չես ցանկանում տեսնել: Իսկ էն որ մինչև գոնե էս պահը տեղի են ունեցել իմ սպասածները (չասենք կանխագուշակածները), դա ցավոք սրտի փաստ է:

Ու ախպերս, զրպարտում ես, մի ուրիշ ձևի ու աղավաղում ես խոսքերդ: Ես չեմ ասել, որ սխալ եմ արել որ կանգնել եմ համաժողովրդական շարման կողքին: Ես հիմա էլ եմ ցանկացած պահի կանգնելու համաժողովրդական շարժման կողքին: Ես ասել եմ որ սխալ եմ արել, որ հավատացել եմ Լևոնին: Իմ խոսքերով, էշություն եմ արել:՛ Իսկ հիմա համաժողովրդկան շարժում չկա, որի կողքը կանգնեմ կամ չկանգնեմ: Կա կուսակցություն իր նեղ կուսակցական շահերով, ՕԵԿ-ից ոչ մի բանով չտարբերվող, իր գրագետ, բայց խաբեբա (Տուրիկից արդեն ոչ մի բանով չտարբերվող) առաջնորդով, որը իր կուսակցությանը տանում է այնտեղ ուր գնում են բոլոր կուսակցությունները՝ ԱԺ նիստերի դահլիճ: Սրա կողքը կանգնելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ, ու բոլոր լավ մարդկանց խորհուրդ եմ տալիս չկանգնել: Սրանց կողքը կանգնելը հիմա նույն բանն է, որ կանգնես Սերժի կողքը: Քանի որ իր բոլոր գործողություններով ՀԱԿ-ը նպաստում է Սերժի իշխանության ուժեղացմանը: Սերժի համար ՀԱԿ-ը իդեալական ընդդիմություն է: Dream-ընդդիմություն: Սա էլ եմ ասել արդեն մի տարի է, ու շարունակելու եմ ասել, մինչը որ հույս ունեմ 2012-ին ինքդ էլ կհասկանաս, որ իմ պես էշություն ես արել:

----------


## Chuk

Շնորհակալ եմ Տրիբուն ձյա, որ խոսքերս ապացուցեցիր՝ նույն կերպ շարունակելով: Ավելին չեմ ուզում ասել (ժամանակ, ոչ թե ուրիշ բան, թե չէ ոչ մի բան չտվող զրույցը շատ կերկարի):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներեք չեմ կարա չարտահայտվեմ.....
> 
> *Ստեղ իրար էջ ու կեսանոց գրառումներով որ տաքացած պատասխանում եք, պարզապես զբաղվելու համա՞ր ա, թե՞*.... նաև ասացեք խնդրեմ տարբերություն կա՞, ով կլինի իշխանություն: Դուք ճանապարհ որոնեք իշխանությանը իրական իշխանություն պահելու համար: ՀԱԿ կլինի, թե ՀՀԿ մեԳա, նույն լԳստված իշխանությունն ա լինելում  մինչև չկարանանք հասկանանք, որ իշխանությունները պետք ա ենթարկվեն ժողովրդին, *ու մինչև չկարենանք դա անենք.....*
> 
> ԻՄՀԿ քաղաքականության մեջ այսօր, այս վիճակում ոչ մի տարբերություն նախագահի անունն ինչ ա, Սերժ թե Լևոն: Երկուսին էլ չենք կարող ստիպել պետության համար աշխատել.....


Թե .............. մտավոր օնանիզմով ենք զբաղվում 

Հետաքիրքիր բաներ ես ասում: Ես օրինակ չէի լսել, որ իշխանությունները պետք ա ենթարկվեն ժողովդրին: Մինչև հիմա մտածում էի հակառակը պիտի լինի, բայց իշխանությունում պիտի սիրուն-պուպուշ կայնքուլիկներ նստած լինեն, որ իրնեց ենթականերին լավ վերաբերվեն: 

Մնում ա մեկ էլ լուսավորես ու ասես, թե էտ ոնց ենք կարանալու դա անել:

----------


## My World My Space

> Թե .............. մտավոր օնանիզմով ենք զբաղվում 
> 
> Հետաքիրքիր բաներ ես ասում: Ես օրինակ չէի լսել, որ իշխանությունները պետք ա ենթարկվեն ժողովդրին: Մինչև հիմա մտածում էի հակառակը պիտի լինի, բայց իշխանությունում պիտի սիրուն-պուպուշ կայնքուլիկներ նստած լինեն, որ իրնեց ենթականերին լավ վերաբերվեն: 
> 
> Մնում ա մեկ էլ լուսավորես ու ասես, թե էտ ոնց ենք կարանալու դա անել:


Չէ, մտավոր օնանիզմդ էքսգիբցիոնիզմի ա վերածվել էնքան ափաշքյարա ես անում...... :Wink: 




> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին: 
> Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է ազատ ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաեւ Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված պետական եւ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով: 
> Իշխանության յուրացումը որեւէ կազմակերպության կամ անհատի կողմից հանցագործություն է:
> 
> *ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն, Հոդված 2*


Այ երբ կկարողանաս սա իրականացնես, էն ժամանակ արդեն կթարգես մտավոր օնանիզմով զբաղվենլ ու , իշխանությունների ամեն սխալի դեպքում նրանց հետ "առողջ սեքսով" կզբաղվես.....

----------

Chilly (31.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ երբ կկարողանաս սա իրականացնես, էն ժամանակ արդեն կթարգես մտավոր օնանիզմով զբաղվենլ ու , իշխանությունների ամեն սխալի դեպքում նրանց հետ "առողջ սեքսով" կզբաղվես.....


Ընկեր, ախր մենք էլ գիտենք սահմանադրության մասին, հոդված-մոդված էլ գիտենք: Էտ «իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին» սահմանդրական նորմի մասին էլ առաջին անգամը չենք լսում: Հո տենց չի՞, եղբայր իմ: Հիմա ուզում եմ դա իրականացնել, բայց մինչև ուզում եմ (մենակ ես չէ էլի, ալամ հայ ժողովուրդը) իշխանություններին առողջ սեքսի դրդել, իշխանությունները ինձանից առաջ ընկած սադոմազոխիստական գռուպավուխա են կազմակերպում սաղ ազգի հետ:

----------

Kuk (01.08.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ Թևանյանի մասին ով ինչ էր ասում, ում առած ծախածն ա, կամ ինչ նպատակներ ունի, բայց իրա հոդվածների եզրահանգումները տեղին են:



> Հետևաբար՝ սերժսարգսյանական նեղ շրջանակի և տերպետրոսյանական ընդդիմության ասպարեզից հեռացումը բոլոր հայաստանակենտրոն ուժերի թիվ 1 խնդիրը պետք է լինի։
> 
> Նոր, այլընտրանքային ու գաղափարական ընդդիմադիր շարժման ձևավորումը, որի օգնությամբ հնարավոր կլինի երկրում համակարգափոխություն և, բնականաբար, իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել, օրվա հրամայականն է։ Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դուրս կգան այս գաղափարի դեմ, ամեն դեպքում, թող հիմիկվանից ուսումնասիրեն Արամ Մերանգուլյանի անվան համույթի ժողգործիքացանկը, որպեսզի մոտիկից ծանոթանան իրենց հետագա կարգավիճակին։





> Դե հիմա եթե այսքանից հետո ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս չգան բոլոր այն ուժերը և անհատները, ովքեր դեմ են տերպետրոսյանական մոտեցմանը, և հրապարակավ չքննադատեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, հավասարապես կրելու են 5-րդ շարասյան ֆունկցիա կատարողի խարանը, հաստատելու են իրենց գործիք լինելը և հետագայում երբեք ընդունելություն չեն գտնի հայաստանակենտրոն մտածողության ուժերի ու հասարակական լայն շրջանակների կողմից։ Կարապետ Ռուբինյանն իր հրապարակային քայլն արեց, և դա ողջունելի է։ Հերթը մյուսներինն է։
> 
> Կրկնեմ՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին գնահատական տալը և ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գալը պետք է արվի հրապարակավ, այլ ոչ թե՝ ինձ հետ հանդիպելիս քննադատեք Լևոնին, բայց ասեք, թե «բա ո՞ւր գնանք, դու սարքի՝ քո մոտ կգանք»։ Ստացվում է, որ ձեր համար միևնո՞ւյն է, թե ում միջոցով և ինչի համար իշխանության կգաք. միայն թե իշխանության գաք, հա՞։ Էդ մտածողությամբ հանգիստ կարող եք գնալ Սերժի մոտ։ Մանավանդ, «Եղիազար Այնթապցու» պատմությունը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ձեզ որպես ծախվելու «գաղափարական» հիմնավորում «էն գլխից» է տվել։ Սկզբում կսկսեք նոր ուժի ստեղծման գաղափարի դեմ կռիվ տալով, իսկ հետո նոր հորիզոններ կբացվեն ձեր առջև։ Բայց հիշեք, որ Սերժի ոճն այսպիսին է՝ նա սկզբում «փչացնում» ու հետո նոր առնում է։ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ու Արտաշես Գեղամյանին հարցրեք, կպատմեն։ Եվ ընդհանրապես՝ դադարեցրեք  պատերի տակ նվնվալը, Լևոնից դժգոհելը, բայց նրան տեսնելիս՝ երեսպաշտություն անելն ու քծնելը։ Դա աթոռամոլություն ու ստրկամտություն է։ Այդպիսով չեք հարգվի ո՛չ Լևոնի, ո՛չ էլ այլոց կողմից։





> Կարևոր մի հստակեցում. բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր այսուհետև կխոսեն նոր ուժի ստեղծման դեմ ու կնշեն, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միակ ընդդիմությունն է, կկատարեն Գեղամյանի ֆունկցիան։ Ու կապ չունի, թե այդ մարդիկ դա կանեն խնամու տուն այցելելո՞ւց հետո, թե՞ առանց խնամուն տեսնելու՝ «ինքնաբուխ»։
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.։ Շաբաթ օրը դիտեցի հեռուստաընկերությունների ռեպորտաժները ՀՀՇ-ի համագումարի վերաբերյալ։ Պետք էր տեսնել, թե ինչպես էին մեր «ազատ, բայց պատասխանատուները» և հատկապես Հ1-ը լայնարձակ ու դրական լույսի ներքո լուսաբանում ՀՀՇ համագումարն, ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանից մեծ-մեծ ցիտատներ էին բերվում։ Փաստորեն, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկած «Եղիազար Այնթապցին և «40 ավազակները»» համագործակցության մոդելն արդեն կյանքի է կոչվել։
> 
> Իշխանություններն ակնհայտորեն փայփայելու են այս «ընդդիմությանը», որպեսզի հավերժացնեն իրենց գոյությունը։ Դե, ուրեմն, եկեք թույլ չտանք այդ նոր գեղամյանության հաղթարշավը, և այդ հարցի շուրջը պետք է լայն կոնսոլիդացիա ստեղծել՝ իշխանության ներսից մինչև ՀԱԿ առողջ շրջանակները, որոնք պետք է դուրս գան ՀԱԿ-ից. դա հստակ նախապայման է։  
> 
>  Երկիրը ներսից քայքայող բացիլը պետք է շտապ վնասազերծվի, եթե, իհարկե, որոշել ենք ազգ ու պետություն դառնալ։

----------

Tig (02.08.2010), Բիձա (02.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Կրկնեմ՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին գնահատական տալը և ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գալը պետք է արվի հրապարակավ, այլ ոչ թե՝ ինձ հետ հանդիպելիս քննադատեք Լևոնին, բայց ասեք, թե «բա ո՞ւր գնանք, դու սարքի՝ քո մոտ կգանք»։


Ուժեղ ա Թևանյանը: Ինձ բացեց հատկապես էս մասը :LOL:  Ուզում ա ասի՝ Լևոնի կողմնակիցների մեջ մարդիկ կան, որ գնում իր մոտ Լևոնից են բողոքում, գիշերն էլ չեն քնում, սպասում են, թե երբ ա Նորոն մի բան անելու, գնան կանգնեն կողքը :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:34 ----------

Ձյաձ, ասում ա՝ ՀԱԿ-ից պետքա դուրս գալ, բայց չի ասում՝ հետո ինչ անել: Այսինքն ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գանք, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի՞. սերոժ նախագա՞հ: Եթե ինքը ընդդիմադիր ա, թող թքած ունենա իր ասած չակերտավոր ընդդիմադիրների վրա ու քննադատի իշխանությանը, ու եթե մարդիկ կհավատան իր անկեղծությանը, ուրեմն ինքն անպայման կդառնա այն իրական ընդդիմությունը, որն էսօրվա դրությամբ, ինչքան էլ իրա նմանները բլոգներում հոդվածներ շարեն, մեկա մնում ա ՀԱԿ-ը՝ իր առաջնորդ Լևոնով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, ասում ա՝ ՀԱԿ-ից պետքա դուրս գալ, բայց չի ասում՝ հետո ինչ անել: Այսինքն ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գանք, ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի՞. սերոժ նախագա՞հ: Եթե ինքը ընդդիմադիր ա, թող թքած ունենա իր ասած չակերտավոր ընդդիմադիրների վրա ու քննադատի իշխանությանը, ու եթե մարդիկ կհավատան իր անկեղծությանը, ուրեմն ինքն անպայման կդառնա այն իրական ընդդիմությունը, որն էսօրվա դրությամբ, ինչքան էլ իրա նմանները բլոգներում հոդվածներ շարեն, մեկա մնում ա ՀԱԿ-ը՝ իր առաջնորդ Լևոնով:


Կուկ ջան, «հետո կնայենք ինչ ենք անում» բանաձևը միշտ էլ ակտուալ ա: Մոտավորապես նույն բանաձևով էլ մենք իշխանափոխություն էինք ուզում անել - «հիմա Լևոնով անենք, հետո կտենանք ինչ ենք անում»: Այլընտրանք չունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում լուծում չունենալ: Էս պահին «Սերոժ նախագահ»-ը ավելի ռեալ ա ՀԱԿ-ի մնալու դեպքում: Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ի չլինելու դեպքոմ էլ լինի «Սերոժ նախագահ», ուրեմն իմ ու քո համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չի լինի - ՀԱԿ-ը կա՝ Սերոժը կա, ՀԱԿ-ը չկա՝ Սերոժը էլի կա: Սերոժը ստացվեց վեշնի ա  :Sad: 

Անձամբ ես հարցին սենց եմ նայում - Սերոժին ու էսօրվա իշխանություններին վերցնում ենք որպես հաստատուն գործոն, constant: Ընդիմությանը վերցնում ենք որպես էկզոգեն փոփոխական: Էսօրվա ընդիմությունը չի բավարարում ֆունկցիայի պահանջներին՝ իշխանափոխությանը: Ուրեմն էտ փոփոխականից պետք ա հրաժարվել: 

Կարճ ասած, ՀԱԿ-ի ձեռը քաքը չենք ընկել, որ ինքն ա էսպր ծիպա ընդդիմությունը: Մեր ուզածը վերջնական արդյունքն ա: Մի հատ նայի վերջին տաս տարվա պատմությանը, տես ինչքան սիրուն ընդդիմություններ ենք ունեցել, ՕԵԿ, Գեղամյան, Մանուկյան, ԱԺԴ, ԱԺԿ, ԱԺՄ, ՀԺԿ ............. անցան գնացին, սա էլ կանցնի կգնա: 

*Թող մի հատ վակում  առաջանա, էտ վակումը լցնող հաստատ  կգտնվի: Էսօր պրոբլեմը նրանում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արհեստականորեն էտ վակումը ինքը իրանով լիքն ա ուզում պահի:*

----------

REAL_ist (02.08.2010), Tig (02.08.2010), Բիձա (02.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Բաժնի վերնագիրը խաբկանք ունի իր մեջ: 
Խոսքը ոչ թե նոր ընդիմության, այլ ընդիմության նոր ղեկավարության մասին է: Շարքային ընդիմադիրների  99 տոկոսը նույն ընդիմադիրն է 92-93 թվերից սկսած: Ավագ սերունդը մեծամասամբ գիտի այս պարզ դրվածքի մասին ու հանգիստ է վերաբերվում ընդիմության շեֆերի հասցեին հնչեցրած մեղադրանքին: Երիտասարդ ընդիմադիրներն են,  որ մանդրաժ են, ու ամեն քննադատականից հետո ընմբոստանում են, թե վայ արա, մեր տղու աչքի վերևի ունքը տեսան:  :Shok: 

Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյանը մեզ պատմեց վրացական փորձի մասին, թե ոնց թաղի տղերքը դեռ 93 թվերին ԲՏ-եքի  մաման լացացրին ու պրիմիտիվ բեսպրեդելի դեմն ինչ որ տեղ առան:
 Մեզանում հենց էդ թվերից  հրապարակում Լեվոնի սահմանադրական լոլոն ա,՝- թե մենք հո վայրենի չենք, մենք սահմանադրական ենք: Ու արդյունքում, էսօր հայաստանի պրոբլեմը ոչ թե սեռժ ու ռոբն են, այլ ընդիմության հեզության վրա փարթամացած ԲՏ-եքն ու նրանց արդեն default բեսպրեդելը: Հայկական քաղաքական ու կենցաղային այս ունիկալ,  աբսուրդային բեսպրեդելի ավանդույթների վրա նոր սերունդ է մեծացել, որը այս ամենը ի վերուստ եղած  դրվածք է համարում ու հարցի լուծումը տեսնում է միայն միլիոնով միտինգի  մեջ, /մինչև որ դիմացինը իբր կթացացնի տակը ու կփախչի/: 
Իշխանության հարցը դա ոչ թե միլիոնանոց միտինգի ու իշխանության վերխուշկի,  այլ կոնկրետ թաղի կարգին ու ԲՏ-եքի հարաբերությունների հարց է: Քանի կարգին տղերքը լեվոնի լոլոյի տակ են,- ողբամ զքեզ հայաստան:
 Կուկ ջան, իսկ ես անձամբ, արդեն չկամ էդ գործում, կներես, 2 սերունդ առաջ եմ թաղի տղա կատեգորիայից դուրս եկել:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ Թևանյանի մասին ով ինչ էր ասում, ում առած ծախածն ա, կամ ինչ նպատակներ ունի, բայց իրա հոդվածների եզրահանգումները տեղին են:





> *Հետևաբար՝ սերժսարգսյանական նեղ շրջանակի և տերպետրոսյանական ընդդիմության ասպարեզից հեռացումը բոլոր հայաստանակենտրոն ուժերի թիվ 1 խնդիրը պետք է լինի։*
> 
> Նոր, այլընտրանքային ու գաղափարական ընդդիմադիր շարժման ձևավորումը, որի օգնությամբ հնարավոր կլինի երկրում համակարգափոխություն և, բնականաբար, իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել, օրվա հրամայականն է։ Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դուրս կգան այս գաղափարի դեմ, ամեն դեպքում, թող հիմիկվանից ուսումնասիրեն Արամ Մերանգուլյանի անվան համույթի ժողգործիքացանկը, որպեսզի մոտիկից ծանոթանան իրենց հետագա կարգավիճակին։


Տեր Պետրոսյանին ասպարեզից հեռացնելը ո՞րն ա… ԼՏՊ-ն ոչ պաշտոն ունի, ոչ գրանցված ա որպես միակ ընդդիմադիր, ոչ էլ առել ա ընդդիմադիր դաշտն ու քոփիռայթը… ի՞նչն ա հեռացնում ասպարեզից… տենց խնդիր իշխանությունն ա իրա առաջ դրել… չես ուզում, հետևից չես գնում, ով ուզում ա թող գնա, վերջ… կարող ա՞ առաջարկում ա սպանել… թե՞ ուզում ա հանրահավաք կազմակերպենք Լևոնին հեռացնելու համար… ու որոնք են էդ "հայաստանակենտրոն ուժերը" մի երկուսի անունն էլ որ տար մեծ ծառայություն մատուցած կլիներ… 

ԼՏՊ-ի դեմ պայքարելը երբ որ դարձնում են գերխնդիր, իմ մոտ լրիվ ուրիշ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում… ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանություն չունի, լծակներ չունի, ինքը նույն ձևի քաղաքացի ա ոնց որ դուք բոլորդ… իրա դեմ պայքարեն որ ինքը ի՞նչ չանի…կամ ի՞նչ ա անում որ իրա դեմ պտի պայքարենք… նույն ձևի էլ չես կարող որևէ այլ քաղաքական գործչի դեմ պայքարել առանց բացառության եթե նա իշխանության մաս չի կազմում, *կարաս քննադատես, բայց պայքարե՞ս*… կակ ռազ իրա էս վերաբերմունքից ինքն արդեն ժողգործիքային հակումներ ա դրսևորում… 



> *Նոր, այլընտրանքային ու գաղափարական* ընդդիմադիր շարժման ձևավորումը, որի օգնությամբ հնարավոր կլինի երկրում համակարգափոխություն և, բնականաբար, իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել, օրվա հրամայականն է։


Անլուրջ մարդ ա… գաղափարն էսօր հրամայական չի… ես կարծում եմ որ հրամայականն էսօր մասսաների ակտիվությունն ա որի պայմաններն էսօր կան, բայց ակտիվություն չկա… ես դա ոչ իշխանության հետ եմ կապում ոչ էլ ընդդիմության…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հ.Գ.։ Շաբաթ օրը դիտեցի հեռուստաընկերությունների ռեպորտաժները ՀՀՇ-ի համագումարի վերաբերյալ։ Պետք էր տեսնել, թե ինչպես էին մեր «ազատ, բայց պատասխանատուները» և հատկապես Հ1-ը լայնարձակ ու դրական լույսի ներքո լուսաբանում ՀՀՇ համագումարն, ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանից մեծ-մեծ ցիտատներ էին բերվում։ Փաստորեն, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկած «Եղիազար Այնթապցին և «40 ավազակները»» համագործակցության մոդելն արդեն կյանքի է կոչվել։


Ես էլ մի քանի անգամ իրան "մեր պատասխանատու" TV-ով տեսա… կարծիքներ էր հայտնում, ու իշխանության համար լավ էլ շահեկան… կարա՞մ ես էլ իրա պես մտածեմ իրա մասին

----------


## Բիձա

> ես կարծում եմ որ հրամայականն էսօր մասսաների ակտիվությունն ա որի պայմաններն էսօր կան, բայց ակտիվություն չկա… *ես դա ոչ իշխանության հետ եմ կապում ոչ էլ ընդդիմության*…


Մի առիթով ասել էիր, որ  11 տարի է չես եղել Հայաստանում: Որ գնաս, կտեսնես լրիվ ուրիշ երկիր, ուրիշ ժողովուրդ ու անթիվ անհամար ԲՏ-եք, որոնք վխտում են ամեն քայլափոխի ու դրության տերն են: Իշխանություն ասածը դա հենց իրենք են: Այո, հարցը ոչ իշխանությունն է, ոչ էլ ընդիմությունը, այլ  20 տարիների նույն գործելաոճը ընտրած փալաս ընդիմության քրչության արդյունքում ձևավորված հայկական ներկայիս արժեհամակարգն ու մտածելակերպը: Իշխանություն ասածը ցանկացած երկրում էլ ձգտում է ԲՏ-ության:  Այդ ընդիմությունն է, որը հակազդելով նրան,  իր տեղն է ցույց տալիս ու չափի մեջ պահում: Եթե բեսպրեդելը հասնում է բացահայտ թալանի, կոտորածի, այլանդակությունների, ապա ընդիմություն ասածն էլ պետք է մարդկանց մղի համարժեք պատասխանների, այլ ոչ թե լոլոների, համակերպման ու նորանոր ստորացումների:
"Եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" կարգախոսը ներկայիս հայաստան կոչվածի էությունը լավագույնս բացահայտող նկարագիրն է: Ես մի շաբաթ առաջ էի էնտեղ: Ներկա հեզության պարագայում, բետոնային ամրության է ԲՏ-եքի իշխանությունը: Կազմակերպված ընդիմություն ասածը հայաստանում անելիք չունի: ԲՏ-եքը կհետապնդեն, կշանտաժեն ու հաստատ ձև կգտնեն լռեցնելու: Միակ անելիքը մութով դրանց սատկացնելն է: Բայց դա անելն էլ արգելված է ըստ եղած քաղաքական կարգախոսների: 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Գնացել էի գերեզմաններ- ման եմ գալիս հարազատներիս, որոնց գերեզմանների կառուցմանը ինքս եմ մասնակցել: Չեմ գտնում: Ախր ամեն դետալ եմ հիշում, ըստեղ փողոց էր, ըստեղ- խաչմերուկ, և նման բաներ: Պարզվեց որ ապերոները իրենց մեռելներին թաղել են գերեզմանոցի փողոցներում ու եղած փողոցները վերացել են: 
Բա ախպեր: Բոլոր կողմերից լռված վիճակ ա:

----------

dvgray (02.08.2010), Տրիբուն (03.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> *Թող մի հատ վակում  առաջանա, էտ վակումը լցնող հաստատ  կգտնվի: Էսօր պրոբլեմը նրանում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արհեստականորեն էտ վակումը ինքը իրանով լիքն ա ուզում պահի:*


այ հենց հարցն էլ այդ "մի  հատ վակում"-ն է, որն շատ որոշակիորեն չի առաջանում, որովհեհտ իշխանություն-ընդիմություն դա նույն թիմն է, ու իրար հետ "բաժանված" - կռիվ կռիվ են խաղում, տարբեր արտաքին քաղ. պատվերներից ելնելով:
պարզ ասած, ոչ թե Լևոնն է ուզուրպացրել այդ ընդիմության վակումը, այլ ՀՀՇ-ական վերնախավը արդեն 20 տարի է ուզուրպացրել է իշխանությունն ու ընդիմությունը, ու ոչ մեկին մոտիկ չի թողնում
Աբեր, Սերոժն ու Լևոնը նույն դիլիժորի փայտիկով են չափ առնում, ու էտ դիլիժորը ԿԳԲ ա, ու էն օրից, ինչ Լևոնենք դուրս եկան Մատրոսկայան տիշինայից  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ հենց հարցն էլ այդ "մի  հատ վակում"-ն է, որն շատ որոշակիորեն չի առաջանում, որովհեհտ իշխանություն-ընդիմություն դա նույն թիմն է, ու իրար հետ "բաժանված" - կռիվ կռիվ են խաղում, տարբեր արտաքին քաղ. պատվերներից ելնելով:
> պարզ ասած, ոչ թե Լևոնն է ուզուրպացրել այդ ընդիմության վակումը, այլ ՀՀՇ-ական վերնախավը արդեն 20 տարի է ուզուրպացրել է իշխանությունն ու ընդիմությունը, ու ոչ մեկին մոտիկ չի թողնում
> Աբեր, Սերոժն ու Լևոնը նույն դիլիժորի փայտիկով են չափ առնում, ու էտ դիլիժորը ԿԳԲ ա, ու էն օրից, ինչ Լևոնենք դուրս եկան Մատրոսկայան տիշինայից


տաս տարի վակուում էր… թող լցվեր ինչի՞ չլցվեց… քաղաքական դաշտի վակուումը ժողովուրդն ա որոշում ու նրա ակտիվությամբ ա պայմանավորված թե ինչով կլցվի… արհեստականորեն վակուում չես կարող լցնել…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:36 ----------




> Մի առիթով ասել էիր, որ  11 տարի է չես եղել Հայաստանում: Որ գնաս, կտեսնես լրիվ ուրիշ երկիր, ուրիշ ժողովուրդ ու անթիվ անհամար ԲՏ-եք, որոնք վխտում են ամեն քայլափոխի ու դրության տերն են: Իշխանություն ասածը դա հենց իրենք են: Այո, հարցը ոչ իշխանությունն է, ոչ էլ ընդիմությունը, այլ  20 տարիների նույն գործելաոճը ընտրած փալաս ընդիմության քրչության արդյունքում ձևավորված հայկական ներկայիս արժեհամակարգն ու մտածելակերպը: Իշխանություն ասածը ցանկացած երկրում էլ ձգտում է ԲՏ-ության:  Այդ ընդիմությունն է, որը հակազդելով նրան,  իր տեղն է ցույց տալիս ու չափի մեջ պահում: Եթե բեսպրեդելը հասնում է բացահայտ թալանի, կոտորածի, այլանդակությունների, ապա ընդիմություն ասածն էլ պետք է մարդկանց մղի համարժեք պատասխանների, այլ ոչ թե լոլոների, համակերպման ու նորանոր ստորացումների:
> "Եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" կարգախոսը ներկայիս հայաստան կոչվածի էությունը լավագույնս բացահայտող նկարագիրն է: Ես մի շաբաթ առաջ էի էնտեղ: Ներկա հեզության պարագայում, բետոնային ամրության է ԲՏ-եքի իշխանությունը: Կազմակերպված ընդիմություն ասածը հայաստանում անելիք չունի: ԲՏ-եքը կհետապնդեն, կշանտաժեն ու հաստատ ձև կգտնեն լռեցնելու: Միակ անելիքը մութով դրանց սատկացնելն է: Բայց դա անելն էլ արգելված է ըստ եղած քաղաքական կարգախոսների: 
> Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Գնացել էի գերեզմաններ- ման եմ գալիս հարազատներիս, որոնց գերեզմանների կառուցմանը ինքս եմ մասնակցել: Չեմ գտնում: Ախր ամեն դետալ եմ հիշում, ըստեղ փողոց էր, ըստեղ- խաչմերուկ, և նման բաներ: Պարզվեց որ ապերոները իրենց մեռելներին թաղել են գերեզմանոցի փողոցներում ու եղած փողոցները վերացել են: 
> Բա ախպեր: Բոլոր կողմերից լռված վիճակ ա:


Բիձ ապեր, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, բայց համարժեք պատասխան ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում… ընդդիմությունը պտի լոմեր բաժանի, խմբեր կազմի ու ասի խփե՞ք… բնական ա հակահարված ա լինելու ու ինքը (ընդդիմությունը) ոչ մի միջոց չունի քեզ պաշտպանելու… իսկ համարժեք պատասխանը "յավնո նա գռուբոստ նառիվայեշսյա"

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, «հետո կնայենք ինչ ենք անում» բանաձևը միշտ էլ ակտուալ ա: Մոտավորապես նույն բանաձևով էլ մենք իշխանափոխություն էինք ուզում անել - «հիմա Լևոնով անենք, հետո կտենանք ինչ ենք անում»: Այլընտրանք չունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում լուծում չունենալ: Էս պահին «Սերոժ նախագահ»-ը ավելի ռեալ ա ՀԱԿ-ի մնալու դեպքում: Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ի չլինելու դեպքոմ էլ լինի «Սերոժ նախագահ», ուրեմն իմ ու քո համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չի լինի - ՀԱԿ-ը կա՝ Սերոժը կա, ՀԱԿ-ը չկա՝ Սերոժը էլի կա: Սերոժը ստացվեց վեշնի ա 
> 
> Անձամբ ես հարցին սենց եմ նայում - Սերոժին ու էսօրվա իշխանություններին վերցնում ենք որպես հաստատուն գործոն, constant: Ընդիմությանը վերցնում ենք որպես էկզոգեն փոփոխական: Էսօրվա ընդիմությունը չի բավարարում ֆունկցիայի պահանջներին՝ իշխանափոխությանը: Ուրեմն էտ փոփոխականից պետք ա հրաժարվել: 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, ՀԱԿ-ի ձեռը քաքը չենք ընկել, որ ինքն ա էսպր ծիպա ընդդիմությունը: Մեր ուզածը վերջնական արդյունքն ա: Մի հատ նայի վերջին տաս տարվա պատմությանը, տես ինչքան սիրուն ընդդիմություններ ենք ունեցել, ՕԵԿ, Գեղամյան, Մանուկյան, ԱԺԴ, ԱԺԿ, ԱԺՄ, ՀԺԿ ............. անցան գնացին, սա էլ կանցնի կգնա: 
> 
> *Թող մի հատ վակում  առաջանա, էտ վակումը լցնող հաստատ  կգտնվի: Էսօր պրոբլեմը նրանում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը արհեստականորեն էտ վակումը ինքը իրանով լիքն ա ուզում պահի:*


Չէ, ձյաձ ջան, համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ձևավորվում ա նոր ընդդիմություն, էդ նոր ընդդիմության հիմնական թիրախը պետքա լինի իշխանությունը: Իսկ սենց ոնց որ նախագահականի ժամանակվա Տիգրան Կարապետյանը լինի, որ սաղ օրը 90-ականների հացի հերթերն էր ցույց տալիս, բայց որ հարցնեին, ասում էր՝ ես Լևոնին էլ եմ դեմ, սերժին էլ: Հիմնա լրիվ նույնհ բանը Թևանյան Նորիկն ա անում. ասում ա՝ երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ, բայց հիմնական թիրախ ա վերցրել Լևոնին սևացնելը, ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանց դուրս քաշելը, իսկ իշխանությունների մասին մի երկու բառ նենց ձևի համար, էն էլ վաղուց արդեն ասված բաներ. ասում ա էն, ինչը վաղուց ասվել ա իրական ընդդիմության կողմից: 
Ընդդիմադիր գործիչը ասպարեզ ա մտնում իշխանության դեմ կռվելով, ոչ թե մյուս ընդդիմադիրների դեմ կռվելով:

----------

Chuk (02.08.2010), Mephistopheles (02.08.2010), Rammer (02.08.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չէ, ձյաձ ջան, համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ձևավորվում ա նոր ընդդիմություն, էդ նոր ընդդիմության հիմնական թիրախը պետքա լինի իշխանությունը: Իսկ սենց ոնց որ նախագահականի ժամանակվա Տիգրան Կարապետյանը լինի, որ սաղ օրը 90-ականների հացի հերթերն էր ցույց տալիս, բայց որ հարցնեին, ասում էր՝ ես Լևոնին էլ եմ դեմ, սերժին էլ: Հիմնա լրիվ նույնհ բանը Թևանյան Նորիկն ա անում. ասում ա՝ երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ, բայց հիմնական թիրախ ա վերցրել Լևոնին սևացնելը, ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանց դուրս քաշելը, իսկ իշխանությունների մասին մի երկու բառ նենց ձևի համար, էն էլ վաղուց արդեն ասված բաներ. ասում ա էն, ինչը վաղուց ասվել ա իրական ընդդիմության կողմից: 
> Ընդդիմադիր գործիչը ասպարեզ ա մտնում իշխանության դեմ կռվելով, ոչ թե մյուս ընդդիմադիրների դեմ կռվելով:


Կուկ ջան ճիշտ ես ապեր տեսականորեն, բայց հենց գալիս ես հասնում ես Հայաստան բեզնինը պռծնում ա, տեսնում ես որ քաղաքականության ա կոչվում իրականում տուն տունիկը...Իշխանությունը ռուսական դրածո է , իսկ ընդիմությունը եթե չի, ապա հույսը դնում է միայն ռուսական աջակցությամբ իշխանափոխություն անելու վրա: Այսինքն անձերը փոխվելու են բայց ղեկավարվելու ա գաղութը նույն տեղից: Լևոնը ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց տեքստով էս ամենը ասեց`վերջապես:Շուտով ռուսնները իրենց բազանները ավելի կհզորացնեն համալրելով ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկայով ( չնայած դրանց ուրա ժամանակակից տեխնիկա ), շուտով Հայաստանը կմիանա տամոժնի սայուզին, հետո ռուբլու գոտի ու տենց ...հա օտարալեզու դպրոցներն էլ վրից: 
Հիմա վ պռիցիպե ինչ տարբերություն հայի պասպռտով, հայի համազգեստով բայց ռուսական բանակն ա կանգնած ղարաբաղում թե այլ համազգեստով ասենք Նատոի կամ թուրքական զինվորներ, մեկա Հայաստանը հպատակի դերում ա, մանրդրամի, իտոգում հավայի մսացու...
Այստեղից եզրակցությունը ` բեժած նադո...

----------


## Chuk

Տղերք, որպեսզի շատ չզարմանամ ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց, սահմանեք, տեսնեմ էդ վակուում ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում: Որտև, տղերք ջան, էն միջավայրը, որ դուք ու Թևոն նկարագրում եք, էդ հենց վակուումն ա, այսինքն ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության պիտի սկսի լցվել: Էդ «ՀԱԿ-ն արհեստական լցնում ա վակուումը» տիպի բաները սոսկ ինքնախաբեություն են՝ կառուցած սին տեսությունն արդարացնելու համար, որ «տեսեք, ես ճիշտ նկարագրել եմ, որ վակուում ա... ինչի՞ չի լցնում... հմմմմ... դե ախպեր, Լևոնը»: Այսինքն Թևոն ու իրանով հիացածները էդպես էլ չկարողացան անձերի մակարդակից դուրս գալ, ամեն ինչը կոնկրետ անձերով են պայմանավորում: Վաղն էլ կասեն, որ Շուրիկն ա լցնում վակուումը, ու պետք ա որ Շուրիկը հեռանա: Այսինքն լուծում, որպես էդպիսին, հենց իրենց առաջարկած սցենարի համար, չեն առաջարկում: Ուղղակի ջուր ծեծոցի խոսակցությունների շարան:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ճիշտ ես ապեր տեսականորեն, բայց հենց գալիս ես հասնում ես Հայաստան բեզնինը պռծնում ա, տեսնում ես որ քաղաքականության ա կոչվում իրականում տուն տունիկը...Իշխանությունը ռուսական դրածո է , իսկ ընդիմությունը եթե չի, ապա հույսը դնում է միայն ռուսական աջակցությամբ իշխանափոխություն անելու վրա: Այսինքն անձերը փոխվելու են բայց ղեկավարվելու ա գաղութը նույն տեղից: Լևոնը ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց տեքստով էս ամենը ասեց`վերջապես:Շուտով ռուսնները իրենց բազանները ավելի կհզորացնեն համալրելով ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկայով ( չնայած դրանց ուրա ժամանակակից տեխնիկա ), շուտով Հայաստանը կմիանա տամոժնի սայուզին, հետո ռուբլու գոտի ու տենց ...հա օտարալեզու դպրոցներն էլ վրից: 
> Հիմա վ պռիցիպե ինչ տարբերություն հայի պասպռտով, հայի համազգեստով բայց ռուսական բանակն ա կանգնած ղարաբաղում թե այլ համազգեստով ասենք Նատոի կամ թուրքական զինվորներ, մեկա Հայաստանը հպատակի դերում ա, մանրդրամի, իտոգում հավայի մսացու...
> Այստեղից եզրակցությունը ` բեժած նադո...


Է փախնում ենք էլի, Էդ ջան, էլ փախնելն ուրիշ ձև ո՞նց ա լինում: Կեսս փախնում ենք, կեսս էլ գլուխներս կախ բարձված գոյատևում ենք, սենց սաղ օրը քննարկելով, ջուր ծեծելով, մեջը բան չկա բայց, ոչ ոք ռեալ քայլ անող չի: Ռեալ քայլը փետրվար ամիսն էր, որ եթե մենակ կանգնելով ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու հավանականությունը , սենց պայմանական ասեմ՝ 30 տոկոս էր, նախահարձակ լինելու ու քաղաքացիական պատերազմով հաղթելու հավանականությունը 80 տոկոս էր, պետք էր դա անել: Ինչ խոսք, էս դեպքում տված առնվազն տասը զոհերի փոխարեն կարող էինք ունենալ առնվազն տասը անգամ էլ ավելին, ու էլի հաղթական ավարտն ապահովագրված չէր: Չլիներ Լևոնը, լիներ, օրինակ՝ արնախում վոյինը, անպայման կընտրեր երկրորդ տարբերակը, որի ժամանակ նաև կինքնահաստատվեր, որ իր ետևից էդքան մարդ ա գնում: Իսկ Լևոնը մտածող քաղաքական գործիչ ա, ով կայանալու խնդիր չունի (88-ին Լևոնի հետևից գնացողները 2008-ից քիչ չէին): Հիմա ստեղծվել ա էդ քո ասած իրավիճակը, ինչպես նաև Լևոնի ասած. մենք Ռուսաստանի գաղութն ենք: Եթե Լևոնը նախագահականի ժամանակ մեծերին խոստանար հանձնել Ղարաբաղը, նրանք շատ ավելի մեծ հաճույքով դա կանեին Լևոնի ձեռքով, ու դրանով կլուծեին երկու խնդիր միանգամից. ժողովրդին ցույց կտային, որ ժողովրդավարություն ա հաստատվում, այսինքն՝ ընդդիմությունն ա հաղթում, ժողովուրդն իր քվեի միջոցով իշխանափոխություն ա անում, համ էլ կհասնեին իրենց նպատակին, որից հետո առաջացած դժգոհությանն ի պատասխան էլ դեմ կտային, թե ձեր ընտրած նախագահն ա, չընտրեիք: Փաստորեն Լևոնը չհամաձայնեց հանձնել Ղարաբաղը, Լևոնը չէր պատրաստվում էդ հարցը լուծել դրսի համար այդքան շահավետ, ինչը հարաբերական ա, այսինքն՝ մեզ համար էլ ոչ շահավետ, նրանք էլ չաջակցեցին Լևոնին, թողեցին, որ մարտի մեկի սցենարը գործի դնեն, հիմա էլ շարունակվում ա նույնը, թողում են, որ ծածկադմփոց անեն կատարված ողջ արյունահեղությունը, ու էլի շարունակվում ա մարտի մեկը, ուղղակի պատկերն ա փոքր-ինչ այլ: Էլի պատանդ են պահում, էլի քսան հոգանոց ցույցը հանդիպում ա բերետների ծեծ ու ջարդին, էլի կանդալում են, էլի տեռոր են անում պետական մակարդակով: 
Կարճ ասած՝ նախագահականի ժամանակ ինչպես սերժը խոստացավ դրսին, խոստանար Լևոնը, կլիներ իշխանափոխություն, բայց կունենայինք էլի նույն պատկերը, կլինեինք Ռուսաստանի գաղութը, շահած կլինեինք էնքանով, որ գրագետ խոսել իմացող նախագահ կունենայինք: Իսկ Լևոնը համ դրան չգնաց, համ էլ ներսում ռիսկի չգնաց, դրա համար ունենք էս վիճակը: Հիմա ինչ ա պետք անել, սպասել քաղաքական ինչ-որ իրադարձության, ներկա պահի համար խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն են, որից մի քանի ամիս առաջ սկսել ակտիվացնել ժողովրդին, հերթական խայտառակ ընտրություններից բորբոքված ժողովրդով հասնել քաղաքացիական պատերազմի: հակառակ դեպքում սենց մնալ ջուր ծեծելն էլ ա անիմաստ, էդ ժամանակ արդեն միանշանակ փախնելն ա մնում: Թեչէ Նորիկի ու իրա նմանների վրա հույս դնելն ընդհանրապես ծիծաղելի կլինի: Որ ասում ա՝ սպասեք, էս ընդդիմությունը իրական չի, պայքարեմ իրան հանեմ ասպարեզից, որ հետո հարցերը լուծեմ: Ընդդիմադիր դաշտ հասկացույթւոնն ինքը երևի բառացի ա հասկանում, պատկերացնում ա՝ ֆուտբոլի դաշտի պես մի բան ա, որը հիմա լցված ա ՀԱԿ-ով, պետքա իրանք դուրս գան, որ տեղ ազատվի, ուրիշը մտնի: Է թող մտնեն ընդդիմադիր դաշտ ու առաջ գնան, ո՞վ ա իրանց խանգարում, ՀԱԿ-ը՞, ո՞նց ախանգարում, էդ ինչի՞ 2008-ին գեղամյանն ու վազգենը չկարողացան Լևոնին խանգարել, որտև կեղծ դրածոներ էին, է հիմա եթե Լևոնն էլ ա իշխանության կողմից, կեղծ ա, թող Լևոնն էլունենա մի տոկոսանոց վարկանիշ, իսկ ինքը լինի էնքան վարկանիշ ունեցող, ինչքան հիմա ՀԱԿ-ն ունի: 
Իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը պարտադիր ա երկրի զարգացման համար էնքանով, որ մինչև էդ հարցը չլուծվի, տղեքը չեն թողի սերժին լքել Բաղրամյանը: Բան ա խոսք տվել, պետքա անի, թեչէ ֆուֆլո որ մնաց, պետքա չոքի, որ միզեն վրեն, իսկ սենց գոնե պոնչո ա բան ա անում են, ինքն էլ խունջիկ-մունջիկ ըլնելով քծնելով իրան էլ նենց վատ չի զգում, Քլինթոն ա, թագուհի ա բան ա գալիս-գնում են, հետները նկարվում ա, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ: Այսինքն Լևոնը որ դադար տվեց Ղարաբաղի համար, ահագին տրամաբանական էր, որտև դրսից կասեին՝ տես ընդդիմությունդ ինչ ա անում, ինչ ասում ենք սուսուփուս տուր, որ թողենք ջարդես իրանց, դիրքերդ պահես, եթե չանես նենց, ոնց անում ենք, կթողենք իրանք քեզ կջարդեն: Իսկ էս դեպքում, երբ ընդդիմությունը 100 հազարներով փողոցում չի, ինքը գոնե կարա ասի, չկա ընդդիմություն, ջարդել եմ վաղուց, ինձ էլ վտանգ չի սպառնում, լավ էլ ժողովրդավար եմ, ժողովուրդս խելոք լռված ա: Բայց դե Լևոնին էլ իհարկե էդքան անկեղծ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սենց ամբողջությամբ երկրի շահի մասին ա մտածում ու վերջ: Բայց էլի տարբերակ կա, որ ինքն ընդամենը մուռ ա հանում, որ ինքը սրանց բերեց դրեց, իր հետևից իրան սկսեցին սևացնել: Ինքն էլ ութ տարի նախագահ եղած տղա ա, լիքը փող կունենա հաստատ, դժվար թե թալանելու համար էսքան իրան ճղեր, էնքան որ կփորձեր, կստացվեր, լավ ա, չէր ստացվի, իրա անունը ինչ-որ չափով կմաքրեր, ու կգնար պատմության գիրկը որպես արդարության համար վիզ դրած նախկին նախագահ: Բայց ինքը հիմա էլի քյալա ա տալիս, ինչքան էլ շատերը հակառակում համոզեն, ու էդ մեզ ձեռնտու ա, մեր շահերից ա բխում, մեզ պետքա ցույց տալ, որ ժողովուրդն ի վիճակի ա իր կամքով իշխանափոխություն անել, կապ չունի, թե ով կգա, կարևորը մենք իմանանք, որ կարանք, իմանանք, որ տենց ճամփա գոյություն ունի, որ հետագայում իշխանությունների վրա ինչ-որ չափով ազդելու ձև ունենանք: Ու էս վիճակում ունենք Լևոն, ով չի պատրաստվում դառնալ սեփական այգին ջրող ծերուկ, ինքը մի այլ կարգի գժված ա էն հանգամանքի վրա, որ իրա մեծացրած, իրա դրած ջահելները իրան սենց ջարդում են, որ սևի նման մեկը կարա իրան «ընտրություններով» հաղթի: Ու հիմա պետքա էս ուժին օգտագործել էնքան, քանի դեռ մյուսները Թևանյան Նորիկի լրջության մակարդակով են էս հարցին նայում, էս անելանելի, խայտառակ իրավիճակում, որ Ղարաբաղը ձեռնորիցս խլում են, պատերազմ սկսելու հավանականությունը բավականին մեծ ա, բանակի վիճակն էլ մեղմ ասած, երանելի չի (վերջին մի քանի դեպքը բանակի հետ կապված հիշենք, հերիք ա, չնայած մինչև էդ էլ լավ գիտեինք բոլորս էլ, ուղղակի վերջին դեպքերը դոզեն բարձր պահելու համար, էլի), վաղուց արդեն մոռացել ենք, ինչ ա նշանակում տնտեսություն, արդարադատություն, մարդու իրավունք վերջապես, ու էս ֆոնի վրա Նորիկն եկել ասում ա՝ պետքա Լևոնի դեմ պայքարենք, մարդկանց քարշ տանք ՀԱԿ-ից հանենք, որ երկիրը փրկենք: Էդ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասի՝ մի հատ էլ քաքի տեղ գիտեմ, եկեք էդ մեկի մեջ էլ ընկնենք:

Հ.Գ. Բիձա ջան, երկար գրելը մենաշնորհ չի չէ՞, հլը որ :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:21 ----------




> Տղերք, որպեսզի շատ չզարմանամ ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց, սահմանեք, տեսնեմ էդ վակուում ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում: Որտև, տղերք ջան, էն միջավայրը, որ դուք ու Թևոն նկարագրում եք, էդ հենց վակուումն ա, այսինքն ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության պիտի սկսի լցվել: Էդ «ՀԱԿ-ն արհեստական լցնում ա վակուումը» տիպի բաները սոսկ ինքնախաբեություն են՝ կառուցած սին տեսությունն արդարացնելու համար, որ «տեսեք, ես ճիշտ նկարագրել եմ, որ վակուում ա... ինչի՞ չի լցնում... հմմմմ... դե ախպեր, Լևոնը»: Այսինքն Թևոն ու իրանով հիացածները էդպես էլ չկարողացան անձերի մակարդակից դուրս գալ, ամեն ինչը կոնկրետ անձերով են պայմանավորում: Վաղն էլ կասեն, որ Շուրիկն ա լցնում վակուումը, ու պետք ա որ Շուրիկը հեռանա: Այսինքն լուծում, որպես էդպիսին, հենց իրենց առաջարկած սցենարի համար, չեն առաջարկում: Ուղղակի ջուր ծեծոցի խոսակցությունների շարան:


Իմ կարծիքով ինքն ասում ա՝ եկեք երեք տարի պայքարենք ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մաքրելու համար, երեք տարուց նախագահական ընտրություններին ինքը կաշխատի որպես արթուրբաղդասարյան, ու սերժի երկրորդ սռոկն էլ ա ապահովված, ինքն իրա միսսիան կատարել ա, կդառնա անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղար-2: Ինչ կփոխվի երկրում, ոչ մի բան, կարողա մի նոր պաշտոն հայտնվի՝ քարտուղար-2-ը, էլի:

----------

Rammer (02.08.2010), Մեղապարտ (02.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> ինքը (ընդդիմությունը) ոչ մի միջոց չունի քեզ պաշտպանելու…


ինչ՞ ասել կուզես "միջոց" ասելով. -  փող՞՞

----------


## Բիձա

> :
> 
> *Հ.Գ. Բիձա ջան, երկար գրելը մենաշնորհ չի չէ՞, հլը որ*
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> :


Կուկ ջան, ուրախ եմ երկար գրելուդ համար: Ավելի լավ հասկացա քո դիրքորոշումների ակունքներն ու պատճառները:
Հասկացել եմ, որ փորձում ես  ինքնուրույն վերլուծել, հասկանալ ամեն ինչ, չվստահելով որևէ մեկի ասածին: Լավ հատկություն է: 
Սակայն մյուս կողմից էլ նման թերահավատությւնն ու փորձի պակասը բերել են նրան, որ մտքումդ կուտակվել են  բազմաթիվ ֆակտորներ ու դրվածքներ, որոնք իրար հակասական են, չհամակարգված ու արգելում են քեզ գալ վերջնական եզրակացությոնների: 
Սրանով ես քեզ կոչ չեմ անում ուրիշներին լսել: Ոչ, ուղղակի փորձիր գտնել քաղաքական թելի սկիզբն ու վերջը: Դասակարգիր, թե որն է առաջնայինը, որն է որի պատճառը, այնժամ կգտնես բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները:
Եթե նկատել ես, ես միշտ առանձնացնում եմ որևէ գլխավոր պատճառ ու շեշտը դնում եմ դրա վրա, ասելով, թե եթե սա չլուծվի, այլ բաների մասին խոսելն ու հույս ունենալը անիմաստ է: Սա էլ իմ մոտեցումն է: Ես մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս տեխնոլոգիաներին, համարելով, որ դրանք են մարդկության առաջընթացի հիմքը: Նայիր ետ մարդկային պատմությանը ու կտեսնես, որ թե  տնտեսական, թե հումանիտար զարգացման հիմքը տեխնոլոգիական է եղել: Մնացած ամեն ինչ ածանցյալ է: 
Մենք, հայերս  դուդուկից զատ այլ բան ստեղծած չկանք /Մի գուցե դուդուկն էլ մերը չի՞/: Ու շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ ենք վերցնւմ ուրիշների ստեղծածն էլ, եթե այն նորովի մտածելակերպ է պահանջում: Քաղաքականության մեջ էլ նույնն է, նույնիսկ ավելի վատ: Միտինգից էն կողմ մենք խելք չունեցանք անցնելու: Ու հիմա ունենք էն, ինչ մեր մտածելակերպն ու պատրաստակամությունն է թույլ տալիս:
Սաղ ուրախ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> տաս տարի վակուում էր… թող լցվեր ինչի՞ չլցվեց… քաղաքական դաշտի վակուումը ժողովուրդն ա որոշում ու նրա ակտիվությամբ ա պայմանավորված թե ինչով կլցվի… արհեստականորեն վակուում չես կարող լցնել…


Մեֆ ջան, դու ժողովրդին դրել ես Նյուտոնի առաջին օրենքի տեղը - սենց ինքը իրանով, մանրից կամ սխոդու, պիտի ակտիվանա, գա ու լցնի սաղ բացերը: Բա Մեֆ ջան, երկու տարի առաջ ակտիվացել էինք, մեզ կոտորում էինք, ի՞նչ եղավ մեզ: Եղավ էն, որ պայքարը ու պայքարի ոգին սարքեցին *ծիպա* բարդ քաղաքական դասախոսություններ լսելու կուլտ մասսայական միջոցառում: Լևոնը ժողովրդական պայքարի ոգին վերջնականապես սարքեց չուլ, փռեց արևին: Ախպերս, էս ժողովուրդը էս ընդդիմության ու իշխանության ձեռը անմեղսունակ ա դառել, ուժե բան չի ջոգում: Ով հասավ քցեց ժողովրդին: Ով հասավ իրա փայ մի հատ կտցրեց: Ընգեր, խնդրում եմ, քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, թարգի ժողովրդին մեղադրելուց: Ժողովուդրն իրա արածն արեց (կես տարի բազամահազար միտինգներով ու մարտի մեկով) ու էլի կանի: Պռոստը մի հատ նամուսով, արդար, ազնիվ, դուխով ու պատասխանատվությունից չվախեցող լիդեր ա պետք - Լևոնի ազդեցությունից ազատված Նիկոլ՝ ազատության մեջ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:25 ----------




> Չէ, ձյաձ ջան, համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ձևավորվում ա նոր ընդդիմություն, էդ նոր ընդդիմության հիմնական թիրախը պետքա լինի իշխանությունը: Իսկ սենց ոնց որ նախագահականի ժամանակվա Տիգրան Կարապետյանը լինի, որ սաղ օրը 90-ականների հացի հերթերն էր ցույց տալիս, բայց որ հարցնեին, ասում էր՝ ես Լևոնին էլ եմ դեմ, սերժին էլ: Հիմնա լրիվ նույնհ բանը Թևանյան Նորիկն ա անում. ասում ա՝ երկուսին էլ դեմ եմ, բայց հիմնական թիրախ ա վերցրել Լևոնին սևացնելը, ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանց դուրս քաշելը, իսկ իշխանությունների մասին մի երկու բառ նենց ձևի համար, էն էլ վաղուց արդեն ասված բաներ. ասում ա էն, ինչը վաղուց ասվել ա իրական ընդդիմության կողմից: 
> Ընդդիմադիր գործիչը ասպարեզ ա մտնում իշխանության դեմ կռվելով, ոչ թե մյուս ընդդիմադիրների դեմ կռվելով:


Կուկ ջան, նախ Թևանյանը անխնա քննադատում ա նաև իշխանություններին: Էս պահին ավելի սուր ա քննդատում, քան ՀԱԿ-ը ու Լևոնը իրա ելույթներում, *որը նույնիսկ համագործակցության կոչ ա անում իշխանություններին*: Նենց որ, լավ ա անում քննադատում ա Լևոնին: Քննադատելու տեղ կա քննադատում ա: Քննադատում ա «իրական ընդդիմությանը» այն բանի համար, որ թողած իրական ընդդիմության դերակատարումը արտոնված հանրահավաքներ ա կազմակերպում «լեռան քարոզ» սցենարով ու Եղիազար Այնթապցի ա խաղում իշխանություններին հետ, ու ձեռի հետ էլ իրա արածը արդարացնում ա Ղարաբաղի ստռաշիլկով: Տեղով քննադատության նյութ ա:  

Հետո, Թևանյանը վերլուծաբան ա, ինքը ընդդիմություն չի, իշխանություն չի, նախագահի թեկնածու չի եղել, Երևանի քաղաքապետի թեկնածու չի եղել, դեպուտատ ոնց որ չի ուզում դառնա: Կամ էլ կարող ա ուզում ա, բայց դե դեռ դրա մասին ոչ մի բան չի ասել: 

Ու վերջում, ով-ով, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը քննադատությունից պիտի որ առանձնապես չվախենա - Լևոնը դաշնակներին, ՕԵԿ-ին ու Վազգենին պակաս չխրտնացրեց, որ փախան Սերոժի փեշի տակ: Ու էսօր էլ, ՀԱԿ-ը դաշնակներին պակաս չի քննադատում, պետքն եղած վախտը մի հատ էլ Ժառանգությանն ա ծեփում: Ու, Կուկ ջան, կոնկրետ իմ համար վաղուց արդեն պարզ չի, թե ով ա իրական ընդդիմությունը: ՀԱԿ-ի իրական ընդդիմություն լինելու վրա ես փիիիիիս կասկածներ ունեմ - Եղիազար Այնթապցին վկա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:35 ----------




> Կուկ ջան ճիշտ ես ապեր տեսականորեն, բայց հենց գալիս ես հասնում ես Հայաստան բեզնինը պռծնում ա, տեսնում ես որ քաղաքականության ա կոչվում իրականում տուն տունիկը...Իշխանությունը ռուսական դրածո է , իսկ ընդիմությունը եթե չի, ապա հույսը դնում է միայն ռուսական աջակցությամբ իշխանափոխություն անելու վրա: Այսինքն անձերը փոխվելու են բայց ղեկավարվելու ա գաղութը նույն տեղից:* Լևոնը ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց տեքստով էս ամենը ասեց`վերջապես:*Շուտով ռուսնները իրենց բազանները ավելի կհզորացնեն համալրելով ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկայով ( չնայած դրանց ուրա ժամանակակից տեխնիկա ), շուտով Հայաստանը կմիանա տամոժնի սայուզին, հետո ռուբլու գոտի ու տենց ...հա օտարալեզու դպրոցներն էլ վրից: 
> Հիմա վ պռիցիպե ինչ տարբերություն հայի պասպռտով, հայի համազգեստով բայց ռուսական բանակն ա կանգնած ղարաբաղում թե այլ համազգեստով ասենք Նատոի կամ թուրքական զինվորներ, մեկա Հայաստանը հպատակի դերում ա, մանրդրամի, իտոգում հավայի մսացու...
> Այստեղից եզրակցությունը ` բեժած նադո...


Ախպերս,  հիմա սենց մի հատ հարց: Խաբված ես, թե՞ ոչ:  :Tongue:

----------

Բիձա (03.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Մեֆ ջան, դու ժողովրդին դրել ես Նյուտոնի առաջին օրենքի տեղը - սենց ինքը իրանով, մանրից կամ սխոդու, պիտի ակտիվանա, գա ու լցնի սաղ բացերը: Բա Մեֆ ջան, երկու տարի առաջ ակտիվացել էինք, մեզ կոտորում էինք, ի՞նչ եղավ մեզ: Եղավ էն, որ պայքարը ու պայքարի ոգին սարքեցին *ծիպա* բարդ քաղաքական դասախոսություններ լսելու կուլտ մասսայական միջոցառում: Լևոնը ժողովրդական պայքարի ոգին վերջնականապես սարքեց չուլ, փռեց արևին: Ախպերս, էս ժողովուրդը էս ընդդիմության ու իշխանության ձեռը անմեղսունակ ա դառել, ուժե բան չի ջոգում: Ով հասավ քցեց ժողովրդին: Ով հասավ իրա փայ մի հատ կտցրեց: Ընգեր, խնդրում եմ, քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, թարգի ժողովրդին մեղադրելուց: Ժողովուդրն իրա արածն արեց (կես տարի բազամահազար միտինգներով ու մարտի մեկով) ու էլի կանի: Պռոստը մի հատ նամուսով, արդար, ազնիվ, դուխով ու պատասխանատվությունից չվախեցող լիդեր ա պետք - Լևոնի ազդեցությունից ազատված Նիկոլ՝ ազատության մեջ:


Տրիբուն ջան, քաղաքացիական պատերազմի չգնալը ժողովրդին քցել չի, ախպերս: Հեշտ չի գնալ մի քայլի, որը հարյուրավոր զոհեր ա տալու: Դա պետքա թողնվեր որպես ծայրահեղ դեպքում օգտագործելու վերջին հույսի տարբերակ, կողմնորոշվելու ժամանակը քիչ էր, երևի չկողմնորոշվեց ծերուկը, չգիտեմ: Ոչ ոք վստահ չէր կարող ասել, որ կգնդակահարեն տենց խայտառակ ձևով: Ոչխարի տեղ դրած կոտորեցին ժողովրդին, այ էս տեսնելով ծերուկը պետքա հակահարված տալու կոչ աներ, չարեց: Իմ կարծիքով սխալ էր, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ո՞վ կարա հաստատ ասի, որ 100 զոհ տալով հասնելու էինք իշխանափոխության:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տղերք, որպեսզի շատ չզարմանամ ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց, սահմանեք, տեսնեմ էդ վակուում ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում: Որտև, տղերք ջան, էն միջավայրը, որ դուք ու Թևոն նկարագրում եք, էդ հենց վակուումն ա, այսինքն ըստ ձեր տրամաբանության պիտի սկսի լցվել: Էդ «ՀԱԿ-ն արհեստական լցնում ա վակուումը» տիպի բաները սոսկ ինքնախաբեություն են՝ կառուցած սին տեսությունն արդարացնելու համար, որ «տեսեք, ես ճիշտ նկարագրել եմ, որ վակուում ա... ինչի՞ չի լցնում... հմմմմ... դե ախպեր, Լևոնը»: Այսինքն Թևոն ու իրանով հիացածները էդպես էլ չկարողացան անձերի մակարդակից դուրս գալ, ամեն ինչը կոնկրետ անձերով են պայմանավորում: Վաղն էլ կասեն, որ Շուրիկն ա լցնում վակուումը, ու պետք ա որ Շուրիկը հեռանա: Այսինքն լուծում, որպես էդպիսին, հենց իրենց առաջարկած սցենարի համար, չեն առաջարկում: Ուղղակի ջուր ծեծոցի խոսակցությունների շարան:


Չուկ ջան, նույն բանի մասին որ հազար անգամ չասենք, սենց մի քանի բան, բացի Թևանյանից աչքի անցկացրու
ՍՏԵՂ



> Այսօր, երբ լսեցի Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի հերթական «միայն ՀԱԿ-ն է ընդդիմություն» արտահայտությունը, կրկին հասկացա, որ Հայաստանում ընդդիմությունը տևական ժամանակ հաջողության չի հասնի:


ՍՍՏԵՂ



> ..... արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելուց մեկ տարի անց Համաժողովրդական շարժումը գոյություն ունի, գոյություն ունի որպես միակ ընդդիմություն, որպես իշխանության ռեալ այլընտրանք, որպես Հայ ազգային կոնգրես` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մարտավարական հզոր հաջողությունն է։


ՍՏԵՂ



> Միաժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ը կանխատեսում է, որ հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբեր ամիսներին Հայաստանը մտնելու է ճգնաժամի մեջ: Այս ամենը, ըստ ՀԱԿ համակարգողի, ստեղծելու է բավականին ծանր իրավիճակ Հայաստանում, որոնք ունենալու են լուրջ հետևանքներ և  դիմադրություն, որի կրողը միացյալ ընդդիմությունն է` ի դեմս ՀԱԿ-ի:


ՍՏԵՂ



> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի (ՀԱԿ) համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ հարցազրույցում, գնահատելով Կոնգրեսի մեկամյա գործունեությունը, ծանրակշիռ ձեռքբերումներից առանձնացրեց այն, որ ՀԱԿ-ը «միակ միացյալ ընդդիմությունն է ետխորհրդային տարածքում»:


ՍՏԵՂ



> հասարակական գիտակցության մեջ միակ ընդդիմություն ընկալվող ՀԱԿ-ը, ելնելով պետականության ճակատագրի հանդեպ պատասխանատվությունից, Հիմնադիր-նախագահի սպառիչ ելույթով հայտնել է իր հստակ վերաբերմունքը եւ հրաժարվել պետությունը ցնցումների տանելու միջոցներից


Ու ամեն օր, ամեն տեղ, ամեն վարկյան ............ Հնարավոր որևէ նոր բանի դեմ ՀԱԿ-ը նենց ա պայքարում, ոնց որ իշխանությունները: Նենց որ, առանց վակումի սահմանումը տալու, ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր մոնոպոլացրել ա ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական դաշտը այնպես ինչպես ղզլբաշներն են ուզուրպացրել իշխանությունը:

----------

Բիձա (03.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ձյաձ, ես Թևոյի համարյա բոլոր «վերլուծություններն» էլ կարդում եմ: Դրանց մեջ չկա մեկը, որը որպես հիմնակետ սխալ դատողությունը վերցրած չլինի, չկա մեկը, որն օբյեկտիվ լինի, չկա մեկը, որում տրամաբանական ընթացքը պահպանված լինի: Էնպես որ ներող, բայց երկրորդ անգամ իրա այդ «հզոր» «վերլուծականները» կարդալուց ես պաս: Մի անգամը կարդում եմ՝ որոշակի գիծ տանողի մտքերը տեսնելու համար: Իրականում Թևոյին հարգում եմ, որտև կարողանում ա շատերի հետ մանիպուլյացիաներ անել: Էդքանը: Ոչ ավել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, քաղաքացիական պատերազմի չգնալը ժողովրդին քցել չի, ախպերս: Հեշտ չի գնալ մի քայլի, որը հարյուրավոր զոհեր ա տալու: Դա պետքա թողնվեր որպես ծայրահեղ դեպքում օգտագործելու վերջին հույսի տարբերակ, կողմնորոշվելու ժամանակը քիչ էր, երևի չկողմնորոշվեց ծերուկը, չգիտեմ: Ոչ ոք վստահ չէր կարող ասել, որ կգնդակահարեն տենց խայտառակ ձևով: Ոչխարի տեղ դրած կոտորեցին ժողովրդին, այ էս տեսնելով ծերուկը պետքա հակահարված տալու կոչ աներ, չարեց: Իմ կարծիքով սխալ էր, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ո՞վ կարա հաստատ ասի, որ 100 զոհ տալով հասնելու էինք իշխանափոխության:


Կուկ, հոգուդ ղուրբան, ես որտե՞ղ եմ քաղաքացիակն պատերաազմի մասին բան ասել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:00 ----------




> Ընդդիմադիր դաշտ հասկացույթւոնն ինքը երևի բառացի ա հասկանում, պատկերացնում ա՝ *ֆուտբոլի դաշտի պես մի բան ա, որը հիմա լցված ա ՀԱԿ-ով,* պետքա իրանք դուրս գան, որ տեղ ազատվի, ուրիշը մտնի: Է թող մտնեն ընդդիմադիր դաշտ ու առաջ գնան, ո՞վ ա իրանց խանգարում, ՀԱԿ-ը՞, ո՞նց ախանգարում....


Ապեր, ինչ լավ ասեցիր ասելիքս: Հավատա, հենց տենց էլ կա - ֆուտբոլի դաշտ ա, ու երկու կողմից թիմերը արդեն դաշտում են, ու երկու թիմն էլ չեն թողնելու որ ուրիշ թիմ մտնի դաշտ: Արթուրիկը սա վախտին հասկացավ, ու գնաց մտավ էն թիմը, որտեղ իրան գոնե պահեստայիններին նստարանի վրա տեղ կտան, ու մեկ ու մեջ էլ խաղադաշտ կմտցնեն: Վազգենը մշտական պահեստայինի կարգավիճակ ստացավ: Գեղամյանը թիմի մասաժիստն ա: Դաշնակները պիտուշ են: 

Իսկ էն որ երկու թիմերն էլ հանգիստ գննում են զրոյական ոչ-ոքիի կտեսնենք 2012 թվի ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:08 ----------




> Ձյաձ, ես Թևոյի համարյա բոլոր «վերլուծություններն» էլ կարդում եմ: Դրանց մեջ չկա մեկը, որը որպես հիմնակետ սխալ դատողությունը վերցրած չլինի, չկա մեկը, որն օբյեկտիվ լինի, չկա մեկը, որում տրամաբանական ընթացքը պահպանված լինի: Էնպես որ ներող, բայց երկրորդ անգամ իրա այդ «հզոր» «վերլուծականները» կարդալուց ես պաս: Մի անգամը կարդում եմ՝ որոշակի գիծ տանողի մտքերը տեսնելու համար: Իրականում Թևոյին հարգում եմ, որտև կարողանում ա շատերի հետ մանիպուլյացիաներ անել: Էդքանը: Ոչ ավել:


Չուկ ջան, մեջբերածներիս մեջ Թևանյանի ոչ մի հոդված չկա, ոչի՞նչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մեջբերածներիս մեջ Թևանյանի ոչ մի հոդված չկա, ոչի՞նչ:


 Սորի: Թևանյանի անունը կարդացի, տակը լինկեր տեսա, ոչ բացեցի, ոչ մեջբերումներինը կարդացի: Հապճեպ եզրակացրի, որ Թևանյանից մեջբերումներ ես արել:
Հետո, որ մի քիչ ազատ լինեմ, կնայեմ թե ինչեր ես մեջբերել  :Smile: 
Նորից ներողություն:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, հոգուդ ղուրբան, ես որտե՞ղ եմ քաղաքացիակն պատերաազմի մասին բան ասել:


Լևոնի ազդեցությւոնից ազատված Նիկոլ, էդ նշանակում ա քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, որի ելքը երբեք չի կարա կանխատեսված լինի էս իրավիճակում:




> Ապեր, ինչ լավ ասեցիր ասելիքս: Հավատա, հենց տենց էլ կա - ֆուտբոլի դաշտ ա, ու երկու կողմից թիմերը արդեն դաշտում են, ու երկու թիմն էլ չեն թողնելու որ ուրիշ թիմ մտնի դաշտ: Արթուրիկը սա վախտին հասկացավ, ու գնաց մտավ էն թիմը, որտեղ իրան գոնե պահեստայիններին նստարանի վրա տեղ կտան, ու մեկ ու մեջ էլ խաղադաշտ կմտցնեն: Վազգենը մշտական պահեստայինի կարգավիճակ ստացավ: Գեղամյանը թիմի մասաժիստն ա: Դաշնակները պիտուշ են: 
> 
> Իսկ էն որ երկու թիմերն էլ հանգիստ գննում են զրոյական ոչ-ոքիի կտեսնենք 2012 թվի ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ:


Գեղամյանի ու դաշնակների պահը դզեց :LOL: 
Ձյաձ, թող էդ նոր ուժն էլ, որ ազնիվ ա, անկեղծ ու խիզախ (այդպիսի մարդիկ քաղաքականությամբ կա՛մ չեն զբաղվում, կա՛մ չեն լինում առաջնորդի դերում), թող ֆանատիզմի հասած ֆուտբոլասերի պես մտնի դաշտ՝ իր ետևից տանելով իրեն հավատացող մյուս ֆուտբոլասերներին:





> Կուկ ջան, նախ Թևանյանը անխնա քննադատում ա նաև իշխանություններին: Էս պահին ավելի սուր ա քննդատում, քան ՀԱԿ-ը ու Լևոնը իրա ելույթներում, *որը նույնիսկ համագործակցության կոչ ա անում իշխանություններին*: Նենց որ, լավ ա անում քննադատում ա Լևոնին: Քննադատելու տեղ կա քննադատում ա: Քննադատում ա «իրական ընդդիմությանը» այն բանի համար, որ թողած իրական ընդդիմության դերակատարումը արտոնված հանրահավաքներ ա կազմակերպում «լեռան քարոզ» սցենարով ու Եղիազար Այնթապցի ա խաղում իշխանություններին հետ, ու ձեռի հետ էլ իրա արածը արդարացնում ա Ղարաբաղի ստռաշիլկով: Տեղով քննադատության նյութ ա:  
> 
> Հետո, Թևանյանը վերլուծաբան ա, ինքը ընդդիմություն չի, իշխանություն չի, նախագահի թեկնածու չի եղել, Երևանի քաղաքապետի թեկնածու չի եղել, դեպուտատ ոնց որ չի ուզում դառնա: Կամ էլ կարող ա ուզում ա, բայց դե դեռ դրա մասին ոչ մի բան չի ասել: 
> 
> Ու վերջում, ով-ով, բայց ՀԱԿ-ը քննադատությունից պիտի որ առանձնապես չվախենա - Լևոնը դաշնակներին, ՕԵԿ-ին ու Վազգենին պակաս չխրտնացրեց, որ փախան Սերոժի փեշի տակ: Ու էսօր էլ, ՀԱԿ-ը դաշնակներին պակաս չի քննադատում, պետքն եղած վախտը մի հատ էլ Ժառանգությանն ա ծեփում: Ու, Կուկ ջան, կոնկրետ իմ համար վաղուց արդեն պարզ չի, թե ով ա իրական ընդդիմությունը: ՀԱԿ-ի իրական ընդդիմություն լինելու վրա ես փիիիիիս կասկածներ ունեմ - Եղիազար Այնթապցին վկա:


Թևանյանի քննադատությունը ՀԱԿ-ի քննադատածի հետ համեմատության եզրեր չունի: Թևանյանի պես Տիգրան Կարապետյանն էլ ա քննադատել, ախք բաղդասարյանն էլ ավելի խիստ ա քննադատել: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, չեմ կարծում, թե վախենում ա Թևանյանի քննադատությունից, էսքան ժամանակ չեմ հիշում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը Նորիկի մասին թեկուզ կես բերան ասած լինի, իսկ էդ նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը Թևանյանին քաղաքական դաշտում չի տեսնում, նույնիսկ որպես վերլուծաբան: Իսկ Լևոնը մինչ նշածդ զանգվածին խրտնացնելը, հատ-հատ իրանց դուռը ծեծել, համագործակցության առաջարկ ա արել, հրաժարվել են, խրտնացրել ա, դուրս ա եկել նաև իրանց դեմ, որտև նրանք ոչ թե կողքից ընդդիմություն էին, այլ պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ հաճախորդներ էին, ինչում ժամանակն եկավ, բոլորը համոզվեցին: Նույն ճամփին էլ հիմա ժառանգությունն ա, էդ ճամփեն կբռնի (եթե արդեն չի բռնել) Նորիկը, եթե որոշի էս ձևով մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լևոնի ազդեցությւոնից ազատված Նիկոլ, էդ նշանակում ա քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, որի ելքը երբեք չի կարա կանխատեսված լինի էս իրավիճակում:


Նետ ի իշո ռազ նետ:  :LOL: 
Էտ տեղեն կասի «սահմանդրական պայքարը ֆուֆլոյա», «Ղարաբաղից հարցը ափալ թափալ կարգավորելը ու սահմանների բացելը պանացեա չի», *«տեսեք ինչ եք անում»*:  Այ էսի կլինի անկեղծություն: Թե չէ, բռատ, Ռամը լավ ա գրել.



> Լևոնը ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց տեքստով էս ամենը ասեց`վերջապես:


Փաստորեն Լևոնի մինչևհիմա անկեղծ չէր, ու վերջապես հանկարծ որոշեց անկեղծանալ: Ինետեռեսնի բան ա ստացվում: Տենաս էլ քանի՞ անկեղծության հետ ենք բախվելու: 




> Գեղամյանի ու դաշնակների պահը դզեց
> Ձյաձ, թող էդ նոր ուժն էլ, որ ազնիվ ա, անկեղծ ու խիզախ (այդպիսի մարդիկ քաղաքականությամբ կա՛մ չեն զբաղվում, կա՛մ չեն լինում առաջնորդի դերում), թող ֆանատիզմի հասած ֆուտբոլասերի պես մտնի դաշտ՝ իր ետևից տանելով իրեն հավատացող մյուս ֆուտբոլասերներին:


Քացու տակ կքցեն՝ մի կողմից ՀԱԿ-ը, մյուս կողմի իշխանությունները: Ո՞վ կթողնի ապականել գլոզալ դաշտը - ՀԱԿ 14% ԱԺ-ում: ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա հստակ էլէկտորատ ունի: Հեռուստաալիքի չենք հասել, բայց գիր-գրագանություն ունի, թելերը քցել ա սաղ տեղերը, ինվեստիացիա են արել տղեքը, իշխանություններին համագործացության կոչ են արել, Ղարաբաղը մեյդան են հանել, Կուկ ջան: Տենց չի էլի ախպերս, որ քո կամ Մեֆի ասածի պես, հելանք ու մտանք դաշտ: 2007-2008-ի կուտակված էներգին ծախսեցինք, հալումաշ արեցինք հաջողությամբ: Բոլոր կողմերից ապացուցեցինք, որ մենք բան չենք կարա անենց - կամ իշխանությունները մեզ կուտեն, կամ Ղարաբաղը կառնեն ձեռներիցս: Ժողովուդրը մանյակալնի դեպռեսիայի մեջ ա: Որ կողմ նայում ա վախացնում են - ԲՈ՛:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:33 ----------




> Թևանյանի քննադատությունը ՀԱԿ-ի քննադատածի հետ համեմատության եզրեր չունի: Թևանյանի պես Տիգրան Կարապետյանն էլ ա քննադատել, ախք բաղդասարյանն էլ ավելի խիստ ա քննադատել: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, չեմ կարծում, թե վախենում ա Թևանյանի քննադատությունից, էսքան ժամանակ չեմ հիշում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը Նորիկի մասին թեկուզ կես բերան ասած լինի,* իսկ էդ նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը Թևանյանին քաղաքական դաշտում չի տեսնում, նույնիսկ որպես վերլուծաբան*: Իսկ Լևոնը մինչ նշածդ զանգվածին խրտնացնելը, հատ-հատ իրանց դուռը ծեծել, համագործակցության առաջարկ ա արել, հրաժարվել են, խրտնացրել ա, դուրս ա եկել նաև իրանց դեմ, որտև նրանք ոչ թե կողքից ընդդիմություն էին, այլ պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ հաճախորդներ էին, ինչում ժամանակն եկավ, բոլորը համոզվեցին: Նույն ճամփին էլ հիմա ժառանգությունն ա, էդ ճամփեն կբռնի (եթե արդեն չի բռնել) Նորիկը, եթե որոշի էս ձևով մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ:


ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից իշխանությունների քննադատությու՞ն: Էսի նորություն էր: :Wink:  Էս ահագին վախտ ա, ստանդրատ ռտորիկայից էն կողմ բան չենք լսել: 

ՀԱԿ-ը Նորկին քաղաքական դաշտռում չի տեսնում: Ասենք թե ես էլ չեմ տեսնում: ՀԱԿ-ը Նորիկին նաև որպես վերլուծաբան չի տեսնում: Մալադեց իրանց, շատ դուխով, խելոք տեղեք են: Դե հիմա ասա, ինչի՞ են Տրիբունն ու Վիշապը դրած կարդում Թևանյանի հոդվածները ու քանի հոգի են մեր նման էլի կարդում իրա հոդվածները: Կարո՞ղ ա մոլորյալ ավանակներ ենք, Կուկ: 

Ու, Կուկ ջան, քննադատության օբյեկտ կարա լինի յուրաքանչյուրը, այդլ թվում ընդդիմությունը, քանի որ Հայաստանում քննադատության հիմնական առարկան քաղաքական «դաշտն ա», որի մաս է կազմում նաև ընդդիմությունը: Ու էսօրվա այլանդակության համար պատասխանատու են նախ իշխանությունը, որպես այլանդակության հիմնական կրող, հետո ընդդիմությունը, որպես այլանդակությանը անգործությամբ նպաստող: 

Ես օրինակ դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե որն է ավելի մեղավոր, նա, որը արդեն սովորել է այլանդակությանը, թե նա, որը պիտի այլանդակությունից իբր ազատեր, բայց Ղարաբաղ-Ղարաբաղ ա խաղում, ու վերջապես որոշում ա  անկեղծանալ: Ճիշտն ասեմ, ընդդիմությունը էսօր ավելի ա արժանի քննադատության, քան իշխանությունը: Իշխանության ինչը՞ քննդատատես: Քո համար ինչ-որ բան կա, որը դեռ պա՞րզ չի: Սաղս էլ գիտենք որ այլանդակության հետ գործ ունենք, ոչ մի նոր բան:

----------


## Kuk

> Նետ ի իշո ռազ նետ: 
> Էտ տեղեն կասի «սահմանդրական պայքարը ֆուֆլոյա», «Ղարաբաղից հարցը ափալ թափալ կարգավորելը ու սահմանների բացելը պանացեա չի», *«տեսեք ինչ եք անում»*:  Այ էսի կլինի անկեղծություն: Թե չէ, բռատ, Ռամը լավ ա գրել.
> 
> Փաստորեն Լևոնի մինչևհիմա անկեղծ չէր, ու վերջապես հանկարծ որոշեց անկեղծանալ: Ինետեռեսնի բան ա ստացվում: Տենաս էլ քանի՞ անկեղծության հետ ենք բախվելու: 
> 
> 
> 
> Քացու տակ կքցեն՝ մի կողմից ՀԱԿ-ը, մյուս կողմի իշխանությունները: Ո՞վ կթողնի ապականել գլոզալ դաշտը - ՀԱԿ 14% ԱԺ-ում: ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա հստակ էլէկտորատ ունի: Հեռուստաալիքի չենք հասել, բայց գիր-գրագանություն ունի, թելերը քցել ա սաղ տեղերը, ինվեստիացիա են արել տղեքը, իշխանություններին համագործացության կոչ են արել, Ղարաբաղը մեյդան են հանել, Կուկ ջան: Տենց չի էլի ախպերս, որ քո կամ Մեֆի ասածի պես, հելանք ու մտանք դաշտ: 2007-2008-ի կուտակված էներգին ծախսեցինք, հալումաշ արեցինք հաջողությամբ: Բոլոր կողմերից ապացուցեցինք, որ մենք բան չենք կարա անենց - կամ իշխանությունները մեզ կուտեն, կամ Ղարաբաղը կառնեն ձեռներիցս: Ժողովուդրը մայկակալնի դեպռեսիայի մեջ ա: Որ կողմ նայում ա վախացնում են - ԲՈ՛:


Լավ, ասեց՝ ֆուֆլոյա, սահմանադրական պայքարը դրինք մի կողմ, ի՞նչ մնաց տակը, աբրես՝ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն, որը իշխանությունների տանձին չի, որից հետո մնում ա երկու տարբերակ՝ ցրվել տներով, էս մեկ, երկրորդն էլ՝ դիմել ավելի կոշտ միջոցների, էդ էլ քաղաքացիական պատերազմն ա, որի ելքը, էլի եմ ասում, միայն հաղթական չի լինում, իսկ զոհեր, էն էլ՝ շատ, անպայման լինում ա: Հիմա էդ քո ասած տարբերակով կամ ցրվելու ենք տներով, կամ հասնելու ենք քաղաքացիական պատերազմի, ես ուղղակի մի կողմ էի դրել տներով ցրվելու տարբերակը, որտև էդ դեպքը քննարկելն անիմաստ ա. Աստված չանի:

Իսկ Լևոնը, առաջին անգամ չի, որ խոսում ա թուրքերի հետ հարաբորություններ հաստատելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, կամ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման անհրաժեշտության մասին: Ուղղակի կան քաղաքական իրադարձություններ, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ժողովրդին բերում են քաղաքական ակտիվացման՝ անկախ քաղաքական դաշտը զբաղեցրած անձանց կամ կուսակցությունների ով լինելուց: Նախագահական ընտրությւոններն էլ էդ իրադարձություններից մեկն ա, ավելին՝ դրանցից ամենակարևորը, որի ժամանակ էլ Լևոնը վերադարձավ քաղաքականություն: Ու գալ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ շեշտը դնել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների վրա կամ Ղարաբաղի հարցի վրա, միամտություն կլինի քաղաքական գործչի կողմից, ու ոչ մի դրական արդյունքի չի բերի: 

Էդ քո ասած գյոզալ դաշտը 2007-ին ավելի գյոզալ էր, ո՞նց ՀԱԿ-ը մտավ, մենակ չասես՝ արևմտյան տրիբունայի տոմս էին նվիրել: Է թող մտնեն, էդքան քննադատելու նյութ կա ՀԱԿ-ին, թող օգտագործեն ու մտնեն դաշտ: ԵԹե էդ նյութն իրական ա, եթե իսկապես էդպես ա, թող օգտագործեն ազնիվ ու խիզախ անձիք: 2008-ին էդ վիճակն էր, Լևոնը կարողացավ գրավել քաղաքական դաշտում իր առաջնային տեղը, է թող հիմա էլ ուրիշները դա անեն, եթե իսկապես ամեն ինչ նենց ա, ոնց ասում ես, կամ ասում ա Թևանյանը:





> *ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից իշխանությունների քննադատությու՞ն: Էսի նորություն էր: Էս ահագին վախտ ա, ստանդրատ ռտորիկայից էն կողմ բան չենք լսել:* 
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը Նորկին քաղաքական դաշտռում չի տեսնում: Ասենք թե ես էլ չեմ տեսնում: ՀԱԿ-ը Նորիկին նաև որպես վերլուծաբան չի տեսնում: Մալադեց իրանց, շատ դուխով, խելոք տեղեք են: Դե հիմա ասա, ինչի՞ են Տրիբունն ու Վիշապը դրած կարդում Թևանյանի հոդվածները ու քանի հոգի են մեր նման էլի կարդում իրա հոդվածները: Կարո՞ղ ա մոլորյալ ավանակներ ենք, Կուկ: 
> 
> Ու, Կուկ ջան, քննադատության օբյեկտ կարա լինի յուրաքանչյուրը, այդլ թվում ընդդիմությունը, քանի որ Հայաստանում քննադատության հիմնական առարկան քաղաքական «դաշտն ա», որի մաս է կազմում նաև ընդդիմությունը: Ու էսօրվա այլանդակության համար պատասխանատու են նախ իշխանությունը, որպես այլանդակության հիմնական կրող, հետո ընդդիմությունը, որպես այլանդակությանը անգործությամբ նպաստող: 
> 
> Ես օրինակ դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե որն է ավելի մեղավոր, նա, որը արդեն սովորել է այլանդակությանը, թե նա, որը պիտի այլանդակությունից իբր ազատեր, բայց Ղարաբաղ-Ղարաբաղ ա խաղում, ու վերջապես որոշում ա  անկեղծանալ: Ճիշտն ասեմ, ընդդիմությունը էսօր ավելի ա արժանի քննադատության, քան իշխանությունը: *Իշխանության ինչը՞ քննդատատես: Քո համար ինչ-որ բան կա, որը դեռ պա՞րզ չի: Սաղս էլ գիտենք որ այլանդակության հետ գործ ունենք, ոչ մի նոր բան:*


Տրիբուն ջան, ընդգծածս մասերից առաջինը քո հարցն ա, երկրորդն էլ հարցիդ պատասխանն ա :Wink:  
Եթե դու ու վիշապը մոլորյալներ եք, ուրեմն ախքին ընտրած բազմահազար Հ.Հ. քաղաքացիներ ևս մոլորյալ են: ավելի լավ ա զերծ մնանք էդ որակումներից, թող Եհովայի վկաները մոլորյալ լինեն, մենք քաղաքական գործիչների կողմից միշտ խաբնված ու ապագայում ևս խաբնվելու համար միշտ պատրաստ, գլուխներս կախ ապրելուն սովոր մարդիկ ենք, որ էնքան դուխ չունենք, որ 100 հոգով հավաքվենք գնանք Օպեռայում նստենք անժամկետ նստացույցի, մյուսներն էլ գան հավաքվեն կողքներս, դառնանք 100 հազար, գնանք նախագահականը պաժառ տանք, հարցը լուծենք:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինչ՞ ասել կուզես "միջոց" ասելով. -  փող՞՞


ինկատի ունեմ ամեն ինչ, ինչը որ կապահովի զինվորի, կամ ոստիկանի վրա հարձակված մարդուն պաշտպանությունը

----------


## dvgray

> ինկատի ունեմ ամեն ինչ, ինչը որ կապահովի զինվորի, կամ ոստիկանի վրա հարձակված մարդուն պաշտպանությունը


ասել կուզես - ընդիմությունը մւ նոր բանակ, իրա սպառազինությամբ ստեղծելու  միջոց չունի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասել կուզես - ընդիմությունը մւ նոր բանակ, իրա սպառազինությամբ ստեղծելու  միջոց չունի՞


Հա Դիվ ջան, չունի… իսկ եթե ունի ու ստեղծում ա, դրա անունը ընդդիմություն չի

----------


## dvgray

> Հա Դիվ ջան, չունի… իսկ եթե ունի ու ստեղծում ա, դրա անունը ընդդիմություն չի


իսկ աշխարհում ուրիշ մի երկիր կա՞ , որտեղ ընդիմությունը ունի պետական բանակին հավասար հնարավորություններ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դու ժողովրդին դրել ես Նյուտոնի առաջին օրենքի տեղը - *սենց ինքը իրանով, մանրից կամ սխոդու, պիտի ակտիվանա, գա ու լցնի սաղ բացերը:* Բա Մեֆ ջան, երկու տարի առաջ ակտիվացել էինք, մեզ կոտորում էինք, ի՞նչ եղավ մեզ: Եղավ էն, որ պայքարը ու պայքարի ոգին սարքեցին *ծիպա* բարդ քաղաքական դասախոսություններ լսելու կուլտ մասսայական միջոցառում: Լևոնը ժողովրդական պայքարի ոգին վերջնականապես սարքեց չուլ, փռեց արևին: Ախպերս, էս ժողովուրդը էս ընդդիմության ու իշխանության ձեռը անմեղսունակ ա դառել, ուժե բան չի ջոգում: Ով հասավ քցեց ժողովրդին: Ով հասավ իրա փայ մի հատ կտցրեց: Ընգեր, խնդրում եմ, քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, թարգի ժողովրդին մեղադրելուց: Ժողովուդրն իրա արածն արեց (կես տարի բազամահազար միտինգներով ու մարտի մեկով) ու էլի կանի: Պռոստը մի հատ նամուսով, արդար, ազնիվ, դուխով ու պատասխանատվությունից չվախեցող լիդեր ա պետք - Լևոնի ազդեցությունից ազատված Նիկոլ՝ ազատության մեջ:


Հա տրիբուն ջան հենց ըտենց ապեր… "սենց ինքը իրանով, մանրից կամ սխոդու, պիտի ակտիվանա, գա ու լցնի սաղ բացերը:"… Ժողովրդի ակտիվության պայմանը մի մարդ չի կարա լինի, ինչ էլ որ էդ մարդու անունը լինի… ակտիվության պայմանը իրավիճակի նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականությունն ա ու դրա համապատասխան էլ ընդդիմություն ու իշխանություն ա ձևավորվում… Զինվորի սպանությունը չհանդուրժելը, մանկապղծությունը չհանդուրժելը, կաշառակերությունը չհանդուրժելը, արդար մարդու բանտ նստելը չհանդուրժելը, սրանք հասարակության հատկություններ են, սրա համար ոչ Լևոն ա պետք, ոչ էլ "մի հատ նամուսով, արդար, ազնիվ, դուխով ու պատասխանատվությունից չվախեցող լիդեր ա պետք - Լևոնի ազդեցությունից ազատված"… common sense ա պետք Տրիբուն ապեր,… եթե Լևոնը 2007-ին մեջտեղ չգար մեզ մոտ կարելի ա ասել ընտրություններ չէր լինելու… ու շատ վատ ա… ես էս չեմ ասում որ Լևոնին բարձրացնեմ… 5 տարի մի անգամ բողոքելով չի լինի… երբ որ քո ընդդիմադիրից նեղանում ես չի նշանակում որ պտի հանդուրժես էն վերն ասվածները…

"Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ մի մարդուց ա կախված… մենակ մի… ու էդ մարդը կարում ա բայց չի անում, որովհետև ծախված ա"… քանի 1000 տարի ա որ մենք էս լսում ենք Տրիբուն ջան… ու սենց էլ լինելու ա մինչև մենք մեր նկատմամբ ազնիվ չլինենք ու վատին ասենք վատ ու փորձենք դեմն առնել, այլ ոչ թե իրար աչքերի մեջ նայենք ու ասենք "հա ախպեր, տենց էլ կա, բա գիդես ինչ ա չենք ջոգու՞մ" ու բողոքողի վրեն ենք հարձակվում … 

Կարանք ասենք Լևոնն ա մեղավոր, Սերոժն ա մեղավոր… լիքը մարդ կա… կարևորը որ մենք չլինենք մեղավոր…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:44 ----------




> իսկ աշխարհում ուրիշ մի երկիր կա՞ , որտեղ ընդիմությունը ունի պետական բանակին հավասար հնարավորություններ:


ճիշտ ա Դիվ ջան, չկա, դրա համար էլ ընդդիմությունից բռնության կոչեր սպասելը սխալ ա… անզեն ժողովրդին զորքի վրա հարձակվելու կոչեր անելը ընդդիմության կողմից սխալ ա, որովհետև ժողովրդի անվտանգությունն իրենք չեն կարող ապահովել…

----------


## dvgray

> ճիշտ ա Դիվ ջան, չկա, դրա համար էլ ընդդիմությունից բռնության կոչեր սպասելը սխալ ա… անզեն ժողովրդին զորքի վրա հարձակվելու կոչեր անելը ընդդիմության կողմից սխալ ա, որովհետև ժողովրդի անվտանգությունն իրենք չեն կարող ապահովել…


ընդիմությունը ժողովչդին կոչ անելուց անմիջապես հետո ինքը պետք ա հարձակվի , այլ ոչ թե կնիկներին առաջ բռթի ու ինքը գնա տանը իրա սեքյուրիթիի հետև պաղկվի ու ժողովրդի մասին մոռանա:

----------

Բիձա (03.08.2010), Տրիբուն (04.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱԿ-ը Նորկին քաղաքական դաշտռում չի տեսնում: Ասենք թե ես էլ չեմ տեսնում: ՀԱԿ-ը Նորիկին նաև որպես վերլուծաբան չի տեսնում: Մալադեց իրանց, շատ դուխով, խելոք տեղեք են: Դե հիմա ասա, ինչի՞ են Տրիբունն ու Վիշապը դրած կարդում Թևանյանի հոդվածները ու քանի հոգի են մեր նման էլի կարդում իրա հոդվածները: Կարո՞ղ ա մոլորյալ ավանակներ ենք, Կուկ:


Տրիբուն ջան Նորիկին շատ դժվար ա տեսնել վերլուծական դաշտում, որովհետև ինքը օբյեկտիվ չի… մեղմ ասած… ու էտի իրա հոդվածներից ա ծորում. մի քանի քաղվածք.




> Նպատակների ինչպիսի՜ փոխակերպում. «Ղարաբաղ» անունը կրող կոմիտեի պարագլուխները, ովքեր ղարաբաղյան շարժման միջոցով իշխանության եկան, գտնում էին, որ Ղարաբաղի պատերազմն է խանգարում անկախ Հայաստանի կայացմանն ու ժողովրդավարացմանը, կարծես մենք էինք մեղավոր, որ Ադրբեջանը հարձակվել է։


այսինքն ուզում ա ասի "ո՞նց կարա պատերազմը մեզ խանգարի, նամավանդ որ մենք չենք հարձակվել"




> «Հեռու չէ այն օրը, երբ մենք մեր իսկ ձեռքով կիրականացնենք ցարերի ու թուրքերի երազանքը և կունենանք Հայաստան առանց հայերի»,-մազոխիստ նեկրոֆիլի էնտուզիազմով հայտարարում է տնաբույծ «Վոլանդը», և նրան ծափահարում են։


սրան վերլուծություն չես ասի …  նամանավանդ օբյեկտիվ

էլի կա… չեմ ուզում գրեմ, բայց սրտդ ա խառնում ապեր… էլ չեմ ասում որ "Մեր պատմության հայելու մեջ" Լևոնից բացի ուրիշ մարդ չի երևում…

թող վերլուծի ապեր, բայց ես սրան վերլուծություն չեմ համարում… եթե կյանքումս քաղաքական վերլուծություն լսած չլնեի, կարող ա մտածեի… "Հայոց Աշխարհի" մակարդակ ա Տրիբուն ջան…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  07:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:29 ----------




> ընդիմությունը ժողովչդին կոչ անելուց անմիջապես հետո ինքը պետք ա հարձակվի , այլ ոչ թե կնիկներին առաջ բռթի ու ինքը գնա տանը իրա սեքյուրիթիի հետև պաղկվի ու ժողովրդի մասին մոռանա:


Դիվ, ընդդիմությունը բռնության կոչ չի արել… ոչ էլ կնիկ ա բռթել ապեր… Լևոնին էլ տարել են, չի գնացել… մինչև էսօր տենց էր…

----------

Kuk (03.08.2010), Rammer (03.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, ընդդիմությունը բռնության կոչ չի արել… ոչ էլ կնիկ ա բռթել ապեր… Լևոնին էլ տարել են, չի գնացել… մինչև էսօր տենց էր…


Մեֆ  ջան, մի հատ հիշողությունտ լարի, ու հաստատ կհիշես. որ ՀՀՇ- ն ինչքան վտանգավոր ներքաղաքական բան եղել ա, սկսած 88-ից /ղարաբաղ կոմիտե/  մինչև էսօր, մի բան լինում ա, միշտ առաջին ճակատում տեսնում ես կնանիքին ու "անչափահաս " երեխեքին:

----------


## Բիձա

Պարզվում է, որ ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը շատ խորն է նստած հայկական քաղաքական իրականության մեջ: Հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ին հարողների և չհարողների վեճը կենտրոնացել է ֆուտբոլի դաշտը նվաճելու մեջ: Ասում են,թե Լեվոնի խաղը դուրներդ չի գալիս,  նոր թիմ սարքեք, Լեվոնին հանեք, ինքներդ խաղացեք:  
1-Դաշտում եղած ցանկացած թիմի էլ դաշտից դուրս հանելը հեշտ գործ  չի: Եթե Լեվոնը պայքարում է իշխանությունների դեմ, ապա 10 էդքան էլ պայքարում է ընդիմադիր դեմքերի դեմ ու սաղին սարքեց ախք, որ հանկարծ մեկը չմնա, որ ասի, թե աչքիդ վերևն ունք կա:
2-Հայաստանի պես փոքր երկիրը, երկրաշարժ, պատերազմ, ցուրտ ու մութ, սեփական ԲՏ-եքի ձեռը կրակն ընկած ժողովուրդը չեն կարա մի 10  լիարժեք թիմ ունենան: 2 միլիոն մարդ է լքել երկիրը, այն ասիմետրիկ ֆիլտրվել է: Ամեն ձեն հանածին մի քանի անգամ հասցրել են  բանտ  կոխել: Ամեն մի կարգին մարդու կողքին  10 հատ ԲՏ կա: Էսպիսի պայմաններում գումարած Լեվոնի ինտրիգային խանդի պայմաններում, էդ ով կարող է լեվոնին դաշտից դուրս հանել՞: 
Մարդը գործը պռավալ տվեց, 10 հոգու զոհեց, իր մարդկանց կոխեց բանտերը, այնթափցի ու մարգարե խաղաց ու հեչ վեջը չի: Տարին մեկ իր բուսական բոստանից գալիս է հայաստան կոչված իր քաղաքական բոստանը,  2-3 ծառ է կտրում, 2-3 մոլախոտ ջրում ու նորից հետ է գնում  իր անգյալ կյանքին: 
Լավ է անում: Ինքը թքած ունի, մնում է մենք էլ թքած ունենանք:
Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղաքացիական պատերազմին,  ժողովրդական ապստամբությանը, կամ ԲՏ-եքի հանդեպ դատաստանների իրականալուն, ապա այդպիսի բաները հենց այնպես չեն լինում: Մի կորիզ պետք է գա այդ մտայնությանը ու ժողովրդին պատրաստի նման քայլերի: Այնթափցին ամեն ինչ արել է, որ դա չլինի: Էս իշխանությունները Լեվոնից հարմար ընդիմադիր չէին էլ կարող երազել: Հաշվի առնելով դա, կարող եմ ասել, որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտը մի 10 տարի զբաղեցրած ա ու աբոնեմենտներն էլ բաժանվել են: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ականները չգնան, ԲՏ-եքն են գնալու ու Լեվոն - Լեվոն գոռան:   :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.08.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ախպերս,  հիմա սենց մի հատ հարց: Խաբված ես, թե՞ ոչ:


Ալամ աշխարհի սաղ ղրղզներից ամենաշատը քեզ եմ սիրում... :Blush: 

Ղուրբան 2007 սեպտեմբերի 21-ից ասում եմ որ պապին պռոռուսական ընդիմության ա: Ինձ չէին հավատում, որովհետև իրոք կար միայն վերլուծություն ու չկար փաստեր, բաց խոսք դրա մասին: Եթե իմ պայքարի մեխը լիներ Լևոնի նախագահ դառնալը ես միգուցե քո պես դիրք գրավեի հիմա: Բայց իմ համար կարևոր ժողովրդի առոջացումն ա, կենսուանակության ու ճկունության բարձրացումն ա, քաղ հասարակության ձևավորումն, պետական շահը, քաղաքացին...: Դրա համար ես շատ հարմար գործիք եմ տեսնում Լևոնին` որպես գործիք:
Բայց բազմաթիվ լուրջ ու ծանրակշիռ ֆակտորներ էլ կան թե ինչ է ավելի լավ, որ կոնկրետ Լևոնը լինի նախագահ, դրանց մասին դու էլ գիդըմ ես...

----------

Askalaf (03.08.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ժող, էսա որդեն 2 տարիա պարբերաբար, ինքս իմ մեջ, անդրադառնում եմ էս հարցին, բայց տենց էլ չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ո՞նց կարա քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորված չլինի… :Think:  Էդ գիտե՞ք ինչին եմ նմանացնում: Այ օրինակ, երբ մարդ ինչոր կոնկրետ որոշված գիրքա առնում, էդ դեպքում անկախ նրանից, թե նա ումից կառնի էդ գիրքը՝ գրքի բովանդակությունը չի փոխվի: Բայց այ երբ մարդ ինչոր մեկի խորհուրդով պիտի գիրք առնի, էդ դեպքում հաստատ խորհրդատուի ով լինելուցա կախված, թե մարդը ինչ գիրք կառնի… Նույնն էլ կարծում եմ քաղաքականության մեջ է: Առաջնորդից շատ բանա կախված…
2 տարի առաջ, երբ Լևոնը հայտարարեց իր քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու մասին, ես դա լուրջ չընդունեցի: Ես հաստա համոզված էի, որ նրա գլուխը կուտեն: Մտածում էի, որ էդ մարդը օր ծերության ցնդելա… Հետո զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված մի քանի անգամ մասնակցեցի նրա հանրահավաքներին ու… :Shok:  ուղակի ափշել էի… Կամ ես էս կյանքից բան չեմ հասկանում, կամ էլ ինչոր բան կա որ բոլորը գիտեն՝ ես չգիտեմ ու ինչքան էլ բացատրում են ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում՝ էդ անձերով չպայմանավորված լիները…: Էն նույն մարդիկ, ովքեր Լևոնին մեր էին քրֆում ու խոսքով պատրաստ էին նրա գլուխը ջարդել, հիմա ծափահարում էին նրան:
Եվ արի ու տես, որ նա ոչ միայն վերադարձավ, այլև կարողացավ երկիրը հասցնել հեղափոխության շեմին, տանուլ տալ, հետ քաշվել ու այս ամենը՝ այսինքն մեր գլխին նորից «սարքելը», կրկին անգամ հեշտ ու հանգիստ մարսել…
Մյուս կողմից էլ սերժաքոչական թայֆենա վզներիս նստած քշում ու էս իրավիճակում ժողովուրդը չի կարողանում ադեկվատ կողմնորոշում ցուցաբերի… ու սկսվումա, ավելի ճիշտ շարունակվումա փախեփախը…
Մենք հիմա շատ խոոոորը հոգեբանական ք**ի մեջ ենք ու ինչքան էլ ասենք վակուում, վակուումը լցնելու հնարավորություն կամ կարողություն կամ կարիք… մեկա դա խոսքից այն կողմ չի անցնում: Մի կողմից Կուկի հետ համամիտ եմ, որ վակուումի իրական լցնողների համար պիտի որ կապ չունենա ՀԱԿ-ի լինել չլիները, եթե կարող են թող 3-րդ ճակատ դառնան: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էս ժողովուրդը էնքանա կողմնորոշվել, ապակողմնորոշվել ու ապաապակողմնորոշվել որ խճճված լռվածա… Դաշտի մաքրությունը միքուցե և օգուտ տա… բայց սերժաքոչերը լավ են սերտել իրանց ձեռնատու ընդիմություն սարքելու դասերը ու չեմ կարծում որ վակուումի առաջացում կթույլատրեն… 

հ.գ. էն ո՞նց են ասում՝ ՈՂԲԱ՞Մ…    Չէ, էէ, ողբալու հավես էլ չի մնացել…

----------

My World My Space (03.08.2010), Բիձա (03.08.2010), Վիշապ (05.08.2010), Տրիբուն (04.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Մեֆ  ջան, մի հատ հիշողությունտ լարի, ու հաստատ կհիշես. որ ՀՀՇ- ն ինչքան վտանգավոր ներքաղաքական բան եղել ա, սկսած 88-ից /ղարաբաղ կոմիտե/  մինչև էսօր, մի բան լինում ա, միշտ առաջին ճակատում տեսնում ես կնանիքին ու "անչափահաս " երեխեքին:


Դիվ, հիշողությունս լարում եմ ու տենց բան միտս չի գալիս, բարի եղի օգնի: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին ես ասում:





> Պարզվում է, որ ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը շատ խորն է նստած հայկական քաղաքական իրականության մեջ: Հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ին հարողների և չհարողների վեճը կենտրոնացել է ֆուտբոլի դաշտը նվաճելու մեջ: Ասում են,թե Լեվոնի խաղը դուրներդ չի գալիս,  նոր թիմ սարքեք, Լեվոնին հանեք, ինքներդ խաղացեք:  
> 1-Դաշտում եղած ցանկացած թիմի էլ դաշտից դուրս հանելը հեշտ գործ  չի: Եթե Լեվոնը պայքարում է իշխանությունների դեմ, ապա 10 էդքան էլ պայքարում է ընդիմադիր դեմքերի դեմ ու սաղին սարքեց ախք, որ հանկարծ մեկը չմնա, որ ասի, թե աչքիդ վերևն ունք կա:
> 2-Հայաստանի պես փոքր երկիրը, երկրաշարժ, պատերազմ, ցուրտ ու մութ, սեփական ԲՏ-եքի ձեռը կրակն ընկած ժողովուրդը չեն կարա մի 10  լիարժեք թիմ ունենան: 2 միլիոն մարդ է լքել երկիրը, այն ասիմետրիկ ֆիլտրվել է: Ամեն ձեն հանածին մի քանի անգամ հասցրել են  բանտ  կոխել: Ամեն մի կարգին մարդու կողքին  10 հատ ԲՏ կա: Էսպիսի պայմաններում գումարած Լեվոնի ինտրիգային խանդի պայմաններում, էդ ով կարող է լեվոնին դաշտից դուրս հանել՞: 
> Մարդը գործը պռավալ տվեց, 10 հոգու զոհեց, իր մարդկանց կոխեց բանտերը, այնթափցի ու մարգարե խաղաց ու հեչ վեջը չի: Տարին մեկ իր բուսական բոստանից գալիս է հայաստան կոչված իր քաղաքական բոստանը,  2-3 ծառ է կտրում, 2-3 մոլախոտ ջրում ու նորից հետ է գնում  իր անգյալ կյանքին: 
> Լավ է անում: Ինքը թքած ունի, մնում է մենք էլ թքած ունենանք:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղաքացիական պատերազմին,  ժողովրդական ապստամբությանը, կամ ԲՏ-եքի հանդեպ դատաստանների իրականալուն, ապա այդպիսի բաները հենց այնպես չեն լինում: Մի կորիզ պետք է գա այդ մտայնությանը ու ժողովրդին պատրաստի նման քայլերի: Այնթափցին ամեն ինչ արել է, որ դա չլինի: Էս իշխանությունները Լեվոնից հարմար ընդիմադիր չէին էլ կարող երազել: Հաշվի առնելով դա, կարող եմ ասել, որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտը մի 10 տարի զբաղեցրած ա ու աբոնեմենտներն էլ բաժանվել են: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ականները չգնան, ԲՏ-եքն են գնալու ու Լեվոն - Լեվոն գոռան:


Բիձ ջան, անընդհատ նույն բանն եք ասում, բայց դրանց վերաբերյալ մի երկու պրիմիտիվ հարցիս չեք պատասխանում ոչ մի կերպ, շրջանցում եք, ես էլ անհարմար եմ զգում արդեն նույն բանը հարցնել: Բա Լևոնը ո՞նց կարողացավ բոլոր հաճախորդներին դուրս շպրտել քաղաքական դաշտից: Նենց եք ասում՝ բոլորին սարքեց ախք, ոնց որ նրանք իրական ընդդիմություն էին, իսկապես պայքարում էին իշխանության դեմ, Լևոնը սարքեց ախք, Լևոնը չի սարքել ախք, տղեք, իրանք ախք եղել են, Լևոնն ըևնդամենը արձանագրել ա փաստը, որ բոլոր այն «ընդդիմադիր» կոչվածները, ովքեր իր կողքին չեն, ախք են: Արի ու տես, որ ճիշտ ա ասել: Հիմա էդ մասին նենց եք խոսում, ոնց որ վատ բան ա արել: 
Ու ճիշտ ա անում ՀԱԿ-ը, որ համ էլ պայքարում ա իրեն ընդդիմադիր դաշտից դուրս գցել ցանկացողների դեմ: Չնայած դա անում ա շատ հանգիստ, առանց ջանք թափելու, ու դա գալիս ա ապացուցելու, որ նման սպառնալիք չի տեսնում, այսինքն՝ ընդդիմադիր դառնալու ռեալ քայլ անող այս պահին գոյություն չունի, էս պահի միակ ընդդիմադիր ուժը ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Եթե ձևավորվի, առաջ գա էն ուժը, էն թիմը, որն իսկապես ցանկություն ու հնարավորություն ունի պայքարել էս ռեժիմի դեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը մեջտեղից էլ ճղվի, չի կարողանա դեմն առնել ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին ՀԱԿ-ի դեմը չկարողացան առնել: 
Ու որ պնդում եք, թե իշխանություններին ձեռնտու ա ՀԱԿ-ի նման ընդդիմությունը, էդ դեպքում պատասխանեք մի երկու հարցի. ինչի՞ ազատ չեն արձակում քաղբանտարկյալներին, ասենք՝ Սասունին ինչի՞ են պահում: Չեն ազատում հերիք չի, հլը մի բան էլ ավելացնում են. ամեն թեթև ցույցի, ակցիայի ժամանակ մի երկու ակտիվիստ են բռնում, կամ միքիչ պահում բաց են թողում, կամ միքիչ նստցնում, նոր են բաց թողում, կամ միքիչ դատում են և այլն: Ինչի՞ համար ա իրանց պետք պատանդներ պահելն էն ընդդիմությունից, որն իրեն ձեռնտու ա: Կամ ինչի՞ են հիսուն հոգանոց ակցիաների դեմ դուրս գալիս հարյուր հոգանոց բերետների ոհմակները: Էդ՝ ձեր ասած՝ հարմար ընդդիմությանն ինչի՞ մի հատ Ա1+ չեն տալիս, որ հնարավորություն ունենա ողջ ժողովրդին խաբել, ժողովրդի մեջ սպանել պայքարի ոգին, համաժողովրդական պայքար հասկացությունը վերացնել էս ժողովրդի մեջից, եթե իսկապես էդ  ա էս ընդդիմության նպատակը: Ոըւ ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ էդքան ռեսուրս ծախսած, էդքան կորուստ ունեցած, էդքան տեռորի ենթարկված քաղաքական թիմը կարողա փորձի ժողովրդի մեջ սպանել ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարելու ոգին: Տվեք էս հարցերի պատասխանները: Եթե գտնում եք, որ ամեն ինչ նենց ա, ոնց դուք եք ասում, տվեք դրանց տրամաբանական պատասխանները, իմանանք, թե ինչի պետքա Լևոնը հարմար ընդդիմություն լինի էս իշխանությունների համար:

----------

Chuk (03.08.2010)

----------


## Tig

> .......
> Ու որ պնդում եք, թե իշխանություններին ձեռնտու ա ՀԱԿ-ի նման ընդդիմությունը, էդ դեպքում պատասխանեք մի երկու հարցի. ինչի՞ ազատ չեն արձակում քաղբանտարկյալներին, ասենք՝ Սասունին ինչի՞ են պահում: Չեն ազատում հերիք չի, հլը մի բան էլ ավելացնում են. ամեն թեթև ցույցի, ակցիայի ժամանակ մի երկու ակտիվիստ են բռնում, կամ միքիչ պահում բաց են թողում, կամ միքիչ նստցնում, նոր են բաց թողում, կամ միքիչ դատում են և այլն: Ինչի՞ համար ա իրանց պետք պատանդներ պահելն էն ընդդիմությունից, որն իրեն ձեռնտու ա: Կամ ինչի՞ են հիսուն հոգանոց ակցիաների դեմ դուրս գալիս հարյուր հոգանոց բերետների ոհմակները: Էդ՝ ձեր ասած՝ հարմար ընդդիմությանն ինչի՞ մի հատ Ա1+ չեն տալիս, որ հնարավորություն ունենա ողջ ժողովրդին խաբել, ժողովրդի մեջ սպանել պայքարի ոգին, համաժողովրդական պայքար հասկացությունը վերացնել էս ժողովրդի մեջից, եթե իսկապես էդ  ա էս ընդդիմության նպատակը: Ոըւ ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ էդքան ռեսուրս ծախսած, էդքան կորուստ ունեցած, էդքան տեռորի ենթարկված քաղաքական թիմը կարողա փորձի ժողովրդի մեջ սպանել ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարելու ոգին: Տվեք էս հարցերի պատասխանները: Եթե գտնում եք, որ ամեն ինչ նենց ա, ոնց դուք եք ասում, տվեք դրանց տրամաբանական պատասխանները, իմանանք, թե ինչի պետքա Լևոնը հարմար ընդդիմություն լինի էս իշխանությունների համար:


Երևի թե նրա համար, որ դու այս հարցերը տաս ու պատասխանները չստանաս ու մտածես, որ ճիշտ մարդու հետևից ես գնում… :Think:

----------

Բիձա (03.08.2010), Վիշապ (05.08.2010), Տրիբուն (04.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Երևի թե նրա համար, որ դու այս հարցերը տաս ու պատասխանները չստանաս ու մտածես, որ ճիշտ մարդու հետևից ես գնում…


 Ես էդքան միամիտ չեմ:
Տղեք, տուն-տունիկ հո չի՞: Ախր տենց անմտածված, անհիմն ենթադրություններով չի կարելի առաջ շարժվել, կողմնորոշվել: Իրավիճակին համակողմանի նայելիս տեսնում ենք, որ դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն ա: Հիմա ոնց որ ՀԱԿ-ից երեխու պես նեղացած դնեք փորձեք ՀԱԿ-ին ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրել, բայց թե ինչում կմեղադրեք, կարևոր չի: Հիմա ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս. եթե միքիչ հակիրճ լինենք, դուրս ա գալիս, որ ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրում ենք ժողովրդին քցելու մեջ միայն ու միայն նրա համար, որ մարտի մեկին չգնաց քաղաքացիական պատերազմի: Բա որ գնար ու ժողովուրդը տանուլ տար, էդ ժամանակ ի՞նչ էր լինելու: Չի գնացել, դրա համար էլ դրանից 2.5 տարի ա անացել, ու ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքական դաշտի համար մեկ ուժն ա էսօրվա դրությամբ, ու ոչ մի ախք չի կարում մոտ գա քաղաքական դաշտին, իշխանություններն էլ ներվերները ձգած շարունակում են պատանդ պահել, շարունակում են հարյուր հոգանոց ՀԱԿ ակցիաների դեմ երկու անգամ ավել զինված անասուններով պայքարել:

----------


## Tig

> Ես էդքան միամիտ չեմ:
> Տղեք, տուն-տունիկ հո չի՞: Ախր տենց անմտածված, անհիմն ենթադրություններով չի կարելի առաջ շարժվել, կողմնորոշվել: Իրավիճակին համակողմանի նայելիս տեսնում ենք, որ դա ուղղակի անհեթեթություն ա: Հիմա ոնց որ ՀԱԿ-ից երեխու պես նեղացած դնեք փորձեք ՀԱԿ-ին ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրել, բայց թե ինչում կմեղադրեք, կարևոր չի: Հիմա ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս. եթե միքիչ հակիրճ լինենք, դուրս ա գալիս, որ ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրում ենք ժողովրդին քցելու մեջ միայն ու միայն նրա համար, որ մարտի մեկին չգնաց քաղաքացիական պատերազմի: Բա որ գնար ու ժողովուրդը տանուլ տար, էդ ժամանակ ի՞նչ էր լինելու: Չի գնացել, դրա համար էլ դրանից 2.5 տարի ա անացել, ու ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքական դաշտի համար մեկ ուժն ա էսօրվա դրությամբ, ու ոչ մի ախք չի կարում մոտ գա քաղաքական դաշտին, իշխանություններն էլ ներվերները ձգած շարունակում են պատանդ պահել, շարունակում են հարյուր հոգանոց ՀԱԿ ակցիաների դեմ երկու անգամ ավել զինված անասուններով պայքարել:


Պարզա Կուկ ջան, որ միամիտ չես: Մենք բոլորս էլ մեզ *չ*միամիտի տեղ ենք դնում ու մեր կարծիքով *չ*չմտածված ու *չ*անհիմն ենթադրություններով՝ չէ ավելի ճիշտ պնդումներով, «առաջ» ենք շարժվում: Գուցէ և դու ճիշտ ես: Ես արդեն ոչ մի բան չեմ կարում հասկանամ ու տրամաբանորեն վերլուծեմ քանի որ մեր այսօրվա իրականությունը դուրս է առողջ տրամաբանությունից… Դրա համար էլ երևիներով եմ խոսում… Բայց մեկա իմ ուղեղը երևի շատ փոքրա, կամ համապատասղան անցք չունի էդ պարզ գաղափարը հասկանալու ու ընդունելու համար, որ քաղաքականությունը անձերով չի պայմանավորված: ՀԱԿ-ից անձամբ ես նեղացած չեմ, հակառակը… Իսկ այ Լևոնի անունը լսելուց անգամ, ոչ թե մեղմ ասած նեղանալու զգացումա առաջանում մոտս, այլ սարսուռա անցնում մարմնովս… Ես չեմ կարում չանձնականացնեմ այն, ինչը որ իսկզբանէ անձնականացվածա…

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող, էսա որդեն 2 տարիա պարբերաբար, ինքս իմ մեջ, անդրադառնում եմ էս հարցին, բայց տենց էլ չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ո՞նց կարա քաղաքականությունը անձերով պայմանավորված չլինի… Էդ գիտե՞ք ինչին եմ նմանացնում: Այ օրինակ, երբ մարդ ինչոր կոնկրետ որոշված գիրքա առնում, էդ դեպքում անկախ նրանից, թե նա ումից կառնի էդ գիրքը՝ գրքի բովանդակությունը չի փոխվի: Բայց այ երբ մարդ ինչոր մեկի խորհուրդով պիտի գիրք առնի, էդ դեպքում հաստատ խորհրդատուի ով լինելուցա կախված, թե մարդը ինչ գիրք կառնի… Նույնն էլ կարծում եմ քաղաքականության մեջ է: Առաջնորդից շատ բանա կախված…
> 2 տարի առաջ, երբ Լևոնը հայտարարեց իր քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու մասին, ես դա լուրջ չընդունեցի: Ես հաստա համոզված էի, որ նրա գլուխը կուտեն: Մտածում էի, որ էդ մարդը օր ծերության ցնդելա… Հետո զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված մի քանի անգամ մասնակցեցի նրա հանրահավաքներին ու… ուղակի ափշել էի… Կամ ես էս կյանքից բան չեմ հասկանում, կամ էլ ինչոր բան կա որ բոլորը գիտեն՝ ես չգիտեմ ու ինչքան էլ բացատրում են ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում՝ էդ անձերով չպայմանավորված լիները…: Էն նույն մարդիկ, ովքեր Լևոնին մեր էին քրֆում ու խոսքով պատրաստ էին նրա գլուխը ջարդել, հիմա ծափահարում էին նրան:
> Եվ արի ու տես, որ նա ոչ միայն վերադարձավ, այլև կարողացավ երկիրը հասցնել հեղափոխության շեմին, տանուլ տալ, հետ քաշվել ու այս ամենը՝ այսինքն մեր գլխին նորից «սարքելը», կրկին անգամ հեշտ ու հանգիստ մարսել…
> Մյուս կողմից էլ սերժաքոչական թայֆենա վզներիս նստած քշում ու էս իրավիճակում ժողովուրդը չի կարողանում ադեկվատ կողմնորոշում ցուցաբերի… ու սկսվումա, ավելի ճիշտ շարունակվումա փախեփախը…
> Մենք հիմա շատ խոոոորը հոգեբանական ք**ի մեջ ենք ու ինչքան էլ ասենք վակուում, վակուումը լցնելու հնարավորություն կամ կարողություն կամ կարիք… մեկա դա խոսքից այն կողմ չի անցնում: Մի կողմից Կուկի հետ համամիտ եմ, որ վակուումի իրական լցնողների համար պիտի որ կապ չունենա ՀԱԿ-ի լինել չլիները, եթե կարող են թող 3-րդ ճակատ դառնան: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էս ժողովուրդը էնքանա կողմնորոշվել, ապակողմնորոշվել ու ապաապակողմնորոշվել որ խճճված լռվածա… Դաշտի մաքրությունը միքուցե և օգուտ տա… բայց սերժաքոչերը լավ են սերտել իրանց ձեռնատու ընդիմություն սարքելու դասերը ու չեմ կարծում որ վակուումի առաջացում կթույլատրեն… 
> 
> հ.գ. էն ո՞նց են ասում՝ ՈՂԲԱ՞Մ…    Չէ, էէ, ողբալու հավես էլ չի մնացել…


Պայմանավորված ա, Տիգ ջան, լավ էլ պայմանավորված ա: Եթե կա երկու թեկնածու, որոնց գաղափարները լրիվ նույնն են, որոնք լրիվ նույն ձևով, նույն մակարդակին են պահելու տնտեսությունը, բանակը, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը և ամեն ինչը, ու էդ երկուսից մեկը քոչի պես արնախում ա, որ կարա ժողովրդին դնի հրապարակային ձևով մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում գնդակահարի, որը կարա հոկտեմբերի 27-ով նախագահության սկիզբ դնի, մարտի մեկով դա փակի, իսկ մյուսը Լևոնի նման մեկն ա, ով իշխանության կգա ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ, ջրցան ավտոներից ու օդ կրակելուց հետո էլ հրաժարական կտա կգնա, այ էս դեպքում պետքա նայես ոչ թե նրանց՝ տնտեսւթյունը կամ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը վարելու մեթոդներին, այլ նրանց անձերին: Այսինքն եթե մեկը արնախում ա, անգրագետ ու չկայացած, մյուսը գրագետ ա, ինքնահաստատվելու խնդիր չունի ու արյուն չի թափում, էս դեպքում ընտրությունն անձերի մեջ ա ու ընտրության ելքը, կարծում եմ, պարզից էլ պարզ: Ու էդ ա պատճառը, որ 2008-ին ժողովուրդն ընտրեց ոչ թե արնախումի դեմ տվածին, այլ Լևոնին: Այսինքն էն ժողովուրդը, ով տասը տարի առաջ պայքարում էր Լևոնի դեմ, հասկացավ, որ էդ Լևոնը պետքա գա իրավիճակը փրկելու: Այսինքն Լևոնին հանել էին ու չէին շարունակել իրանց պայքարը, որ ճիշտ անձի դնեն տեղը: 

Իսկ ժողովրդին չի կարելի անխելքի տեղ դնել ու կարծել, որ մենք հիմա ստեղ նստած կարող ենք էսքանը քննարկել ու հասկանալ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կարա խաբի ժողովրդին, իսկ ժողովուրդը էդ չի կրա հասկանա, առանց հասկանալու կանգնել ա ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին, դրա համար էլ ազնիվ ու խիզախ քաղաքական գործիչները չեն կարողանում մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ: Եթե քաղաքական գործիչն իսկապես գնում ա պայքարելու, ու եթե էդ պայքարում ժողովրդի ու էդ քաղաքական գործչի շահերը համապատասխանում ա, ուրեմն ժողովուրդը հասկանում ա դա, վստահում ա էդ քաղաքական գործչին, ու էդ ուժը մտնում ա քաղաքական ասպարեզ, ժողովուրդն ա մտցնում, ժողովրդի վստահությամբ ա մտնում, իսկ ժողովուրդը հիմար չի, էն ինչ մենք ստեղ հիմա մտածում ենք, բոլորն են մտածում, ու եթե լիներ էն ուժը, որը ՀԱԿ-ից ավելին կաներ, որի ու ժողովրդի շահերն ավելի համապատասխան կլինեին, քան հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ ա գնում, ուրեմն ՀԱԿ-ը մեջտեղից էլ ճղվեր, չէր կարող դաշտի մուտքը փակել էդ ուժի դեմ, էդ ուժին ժողովուրդը կմտցներ դաշտ, ՀԱԿ-ին էլ դուրս կշպրտեր, ու դա շատ հեշտ ա, ավելի հեշտ, քան կարելի ա կարծել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Պայմանավորված ա, Տիգ ջան, լավ էլ պայմանավորված ա: Եթե կա երկու թեկնածու, որոնց գաղափարները լրիվ նույնն են, որոնք լրիվ նույն ձևով, նույն մակարդակին են պահելու տնտեսությունը, բանակը, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը և ամեն ինչը, ու էդ երկուսից մեկը քոչի պես արնախում ա, որ կարա ժողովրդին դնի հրապարակային ձևով մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում գնդակահարի, որը կարա հոկտեմբերի 27-ով նախագահության սկիզբ դնի, մարտի մեկով դա փակի, իսկ մյուսը Լևոնի նման մեկն ա, ով իշխանության կգա ժողովրդի աջակցությամբ, ջրցան ավտոներից ու օդ կրակելուց հետո էլ հրաժարական կտա կգնա, այ էս դեպքում պետքա նայես ոչ թե նրանց՝ տնտեսւթյունը կամ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը վարելու մեթոդներին, այլ նրանց անձերին: Այսինքն եթե մեկը արնախում ա, անգրագետ ու չկայացած, մյուսը գրագետ ա, ինքնահաստատվելու խնդիր չունի ու արյուն չի թափում, էս դեպքում ընտրությունն անձերի մեջ ա ու ընտրության ելքը, կարծում եմ, պարզից էլ պարզ: Ու էդ ա պատճառը, որ 2008-ին ժողովուրդն ընտրեց ոչ թե արնախումի դեմ տվածին, այլ Լևոնին: *Այսինքն էն ժողովուրդը, ով տասը տարի առաջ պայքարում էր Լևոնի դեմ, հասկացավ, որ էդ Լևոնը պետքա գա իրավիճակը փրկելու:* Այսինքն *Լևոնին հանել էին ու չէին շարունակել իրանց պայքարը, որ ճիշտ անձի դնեն տեղը: 
> *
> Իսկ ժողովրդին չի կարելի անխելքի տեղ դնել ու կարծել, որ մենք հիմա ստեղ նստած կարող ենք էսքանը քննարկել ու հասկանալ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կարա խաբի ժողովրդին, իսկ ժողովուրդը էդ չի կրա հասկանա, առանց հասկանալու կանգնել ա ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին, դրա համար էլ ազնիվ ու խիզախ քաղաքական գործիչները չեն կարողանում մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ: Եթե քաղաքական գործիչն իսկապես գնում ա պայքարելու, ու եթե էդ պայքարում ժողովրդի ու էդ քաղաքական գործչի շահերը համապատասխանում ա, ուրեմն ժողովուրդը հասկանում ա դա, վստահում ա էդ քաղաքական գործչին, ու էդ ուժը մտնում ա քաղաքական ասպարեզ, ժողովուրդն ա մտցնում, ժողովրդի վստահությամբ ա մտնում, իսկ ժողովուրդը հիմար չի, էն ինչ մենք ստեղ հիմա մտածում ենք, բոլորն են մտածում, ու եթե լիներ էն ուժը, որը ՀԱԿ-ից ավելին կաներ, որի ու ժողովրդի շահերն ավելի համապատասխան կլինեին, քան հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ ա գնում, ուրեմն ՀԱԿ-ը մեջտեղից էլ ճղվեր, չէր կարող դաշտի մուտքը փակել էդ ուժի դեմ, էդ ուժին ժողովուրդը կմտցներ դաշտ, ՀԱԿ-ին էլ դուրս կշպրտեր, ու դա շատ հեշտ ա, ավելի հեշտ, քան կարելի ա կարծել:


1- Փրկեց?՞
2-Լեվոնին հանել չի ստացվել: Քո ասած ջրցանով, թնդանոդներով, 1000 հոգանոց օդ կրակող բանակով, 200 հոգու բանտերը կոխելով ու թագադիր իշխանի ողորմածությամբ ինքը մնաց, մինչև իրեն հենց իր թագադիրը դուրս շպրտեց:
3-Սովետը քանդվելուց, տարբեր կալիբրի ավանտյուրիստներ հայտնվեցին: Դրանցից մեկի անունն էլ կաշպերովսկի էր: ՏՎ-ով  300 միլիոն մարդու մի դրբի, մասսովի  շատ էլ լավ հիմարացնում էր: Լեվոնի խարիզմա ասածն էլ հենց նույն ոլորտից է: Լեվոնը միակն է, որի հետևորդները գոռում են Լեվոն-Լեվոն: Կարող է բացառես, որ Լեվոնը խարիզմա ունի ու կարա  ամեն թաց չորի տեղ անց կացնի՞: Զոմբիզմն էլ նույն երևույթի վրա է հիմնված: Ես ականատես եմ եղել հիպոսի մի սեանսի, երբ հիպնոտիզյորը մեկին քնած ժամանակ ներշնչեց, որ հիպնոզից որ դուրս գաս, քո էսինչ ընկերոջը մի հատ լավ կսիլլես: Էս խեղճը դուրս էր եկել հիպնոզից, էս կողմ են կողմ էր նայում : գնաց մոտեցով էդ ընկերոջն ու սիլլեց ու ինքն էլ զարմացած մի կողմ քաշվեց: հարցնում են, թե ինչի սիլլեցիր՞: Ասում է չգիտեմ, պետք ա սիլլեի: Հիմա Լեվոնի հետնորդներինն ա: 1000 փաստ մեջտեղն ա, թե ինչն ինչոց ա, դրանք թողած իրա միակության գովքին են: 
4-Ժողովրդի անունից խոսել պետք չի, նրան հիմարի կամ խելոքի տեղ պետք չի դնել: Ժողովուրդը ունի բազային պատկերացումներ ու մենտալիտեետ ու դրան համապատասխան նայում է աշխարհին ու անհատներին ու գործում: Ժողովրդը դա էն մասսան է, որին մեկը հիպնոզում է, մյուսը գյուլլում, մի երրորդը փորձում էշի տեղ դնել կամ համոզել: Ժողովրդի վիճակը նկարագրել կարելի է, բայց նրա անունից խոսել  չարժի:
5-Թե Լեվոնը ոնց կարողացավ բոլորին ախք սարքել հարցը նույն հիպնոզի ոլորտից է: Սաղին ախք սարքելու արգումենտը հիմնականում  Մանուկյանի մասին է, որովհետև Ախքն ու մնացած ախքերը վաղուց էին ախք: Մանուկյան -Լեվոն հարաբերությունների հարցը 100 անգամ քննարկել ենք ու դրան նորից անդրադառնալ չարժի: Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ Լեվոնը հետ էր եկել նաև իր անունը մաքրելու նպատակով:  Ու այդ նպատակին հասնելու հիմնական լծակը Վազգենին ախք հռչակելն էր: Երբ մասսան բավականաչափ մշակված էր էդ  կուտն ուտելու, Լեվոնի  փաթեթավորմամբ այն շատ էլ լավ կերվավ:  Ու ստացվեց, որ 96 թվի ժողովուրդը խոտակերի մեկն ա եղել, որ գնացել ա ախք վազգենի հետևից: 
6- Քաղբանատարկյալներին էլ ազատ չեն արձակում հենց ՏԻԳ-ի ասած սխեմայով, որ մարդիկ մտածեն թե ՀԱԿ-ը  միակն  որ կա: Սասունը որ դուրս եկավ սարեր ա շուռ տալու՞: Միակ բացառությունը Նիկոլն ա, որին չեն արձակում, որովհետև ինքը իսկույն գրավելու ա Լեվոնի տեղը ու նոր գործ ա սկսելու: 
7-20 էլ կարող եմ գրել, բայց արժի՞:

----------

Tig (03.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> 1- Փրկեց?՞
> 2-Լեվոնին հանել չի ստացվել: Քո ասած ջրցանով, թնդանոդներով, 1000 հոգանոց օդ կրակող բանակով, 200 հոգու բանտերը կոխելով ու թագադիր իշխանի ողորմածությամբ ինքը մնաց, մինչև իրեն հենց իր թագադիրը դուրս շպրտեց:
> 3-Սովետը քանդվելուց, տարբեր կալիբրի ավանտյուրիստներ հայտնվեցին: Դրանցից մեկի անունն էլ կաշպերովսկի էր: ՏՎ-ով  300 միլիոն մարդու մի դրբի, մասսովի  շատ էլ լավ հիմարացնում էր: Լեվոնի խարիզմա ասածն էլ հենց նույն ոլորտից է: Լեվոնը միակն է, որի հետևորդները գոռում են Լեվոն-Լեվոն: Կարող է բացառես, որ Լեվոնը խարիզմա ունի ու կարա  ամեն թաց չորի տեղ անց կացնի՞: Զոմբիզմն էլ նույն երևույթի վրա է հիմնված: Ես ականատես եմ եղել հիպոսի մի սեանսի, երբ հիպնոտիզյորը մեկին քնած ժամանակ ներշնչեց, որ հիպնոզից որ դուրս գաս, քո էսինչ ընկերոջը մի հատ լավ կսիլլես: Էս խեղճը դուրս էր եկել հիպնոզից, էս կողմ են կողմ էր նայում : գնաց մոտեցով էդ ընկերոջն ու սիլլեց ու ինքն էլ զարմացած մի կողմ քաշվեց: հարցնում են, թե ինչի սիլլեցիր՞: Ասում է չգիտեմ, պետք ա սիլլեի: Հիմա Լեվոնի հետնորդներինն ա: 1000 փաստ մեջտեղն ա, թե ինչն ինչոց ա, դրանք թողած իրա միակության գովքին են: 
> 4-Ժողովրդի անունից խոսել պետք չի, նրան հիմարի կամ խելոքի տեղ պետք չի դնել: Ժողովուրդը ունի բազային պատկերացումներ ու մենտալիտեետ ու դրան համապատասխան նայում է աշխարհին ու անհատներին ու գործում: Ժողովրդը դա էն մասսան է, որին մեկը հիպնոզում է, մյուսը գյուլլում, մի երրորդը փորձում էշի տեղ դնել կամ համոզել: Ժողովրդի վիճակը նկարագրել կարելի է, բայց նրա անունից խոսել  չարժի:
> 5-Թե Լեվոնը ոնց կարողացավ բոլորին ախք սարքել հարցը նույն հիպնոզի ոլորտից է: Սաղին ախք սարքելու արգումենտը հիմնականում  Մանուկյանի մասին է, որովհետև Ախքն ու մնացած ախքերը վաղուց էին ախք: Մանուկյան -Լեվոն հարաբերությունների հարցը 100 անգամ քննարկել ենք ու դրան նորից անդրադառնալ չարժի: Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ Լեվոնը հետ էր եկել նաև իր անունը մաքրելու նպատակով:  Ու այդ նպատակին հասնելու հիմնական լծակը Վազգենին ախք հռչակելն էր: Երբ մասսան բավականաչափ մշակված էր էդ  կուտն ուտելու, Լեվոնի  փաթեթավորմամբ այն շատ էլ լավ կերվավ:  Ու ստացվեց, որ 96 թվի ժողովուրդը խոտակերի մեկն ա եղել, որ գնացել ա ախք վազգենի հետևից: 
> 6- Քաղբանատարկյալներին էլ ազատ չեն արձակում հենց ՏԻԳ-ի ասած սխեմայով, որ մարդիկ մտածեն թե ՀԱԿ-ը  միակն  որ կա: Սասունը որ դուրս եկավ սարեր ա շուռ տալու՞: Միակ բացառությունը Նիկոլն ա, որին չեն արձակում, որովհետև ինքը իսկույն գրավելու ա Լեվոնի տեղը ու նոր գործ ա սկսելու: 
> 7-20 էլ կարող եմ գրել, բայց արժի՞:


Հա, արժի, Բիձ ջան, իհարկե արժի: 7-20էլ, 20-70 էլ: Սաղ գրի, որտև բոլոր գրածներդ իրենց պատասխաններն ունեն:
1. Դեռ ոչինչ ավարտված չի: Ավարտված չի էնան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ Լևոնը քաղաքական դաշտից չի հեռացել ու վայելում ա էն վարկանիշը, որն էսօր ունի:
2. Լևոնն էլ կարար մարտի մեկ աներ՝ ժողովրդին գնդակահարեր, ու կարար հոկտեմբերի 27 աներ, Վազգեն Սարգսյանին վերացներ: Չարեց: Հրաժարական տվեց, գնաց: Երկրի նախագահը չէր, որ զորքերին, հատուկ ջոկատայիններին, մենթերին ու հաստավզերին հրամայեր գնդակահարել ժողովրդի՞ն, թե՞ նաիրի հունանյանի տեղ չգիտեր: 
3. Հեքիաթների համար ակումբում առանձին *թեմա* կա, մի օֆֆտոպի, Բիձ:
4. Բիձ ջան, որտե՞ղ տեսար, որ ես ժողովրդի անունից ոսեմ: ես ժողովրդի վիճակն էլ հենց նկարագրում եմ: Ու էլի եմ ասում՝ էն, ինչը մենք հիմա քննարկում ենք, էն ինչը մենք տեսնում ենք, էդ ամնչը տեսնում ա ողջ ժողովուրդը, ու եթե հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը վայելում ա ժողովրդի վստահությունը, դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով ա, որ ժողովուրդը չի հասկանում էն, ինչը դուք հասկանում եք, այլ նրանից ա, որ ժողովուրդը դա ա ճիշտ համարում: 
5. Չեմ կարողանում սկանալ, Բիձ, մտավոր ունակություններս չի ներում, փոքրինչ ավելի պարզ, խնդրում եմ: Թեչէ ստացվում ա, որ Լևոնը վազգենին, ախքին, դաշնակ վահանին ու դհոլին հիպնոզի ա ենթարկել, որ գնան ծառայեն ռեժիմին, դառնան ռեժիմի կամակատար հաճախորդը: Որ Լևոնը անուն մաքրելւ խնդիր ուներ, դա ես չեմ ժխտում, մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարծեմ էդ մասին ես էլ մի երկու բառ գրել եմ: Բայց վազգենի պահով ժողովուրդը ոչ մի կուտ էլ չկերավ: Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ ա, իսկ վազգենը խռովկանի մեկը: Վազգենը 2008-ի ընտրություններն օգտագործեց ոչ թե նախագահ ընտրվելու համար, այլ Լևոնին վերջին վատություն անելու համար, ինչը, իհարկե, չստացվեց, որտև վազգենի վարկանիշն արդեն ձգտում էր մինուս անվերջության: Իսկ էն, որ ժողովուրդը վազգենին ընդունեց որպես ախք, դրանում չի սխալվել, հլը մի բան էլ ավել ա վազգենի համար ախք ասվածը: Ախքը գոնե ահագին ձայն հավաքեց ընտրություններին, իսկ վազգենի վրա նայող էլ չեղավ: Գնաց սերժի սարքած քաղաքական դիակների նախագահը դառավ, էնքան որ անունը նախագահ լիներ, կապ չունի, թե ինչի նախագահ կլինի: 
6. Ես Սասունի օրինակը պատահական չբերեցի: Սասունի վիճակը շատ ծանր ա, առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, եթե ձևական պահելու լինեին, Սասունին չէին պահի, մեկ ուրիշին կպահեին: թե՞ մտածում ես ՀԱԿ-ը Սասունին ծախել ա, Սասունի վրա էլ խաբար չկա, բանից անտեղյակ ասում ա՝ պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ: Բիձ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ամեն ինչ կարա նենց լինի, ոնց ասում ես, ու էդ մասին, ասենք՝ Նիկոլը չիմանա՞:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա, արժի, Բիձ ջան, իհարկե արժի: 7-20էլ, 20-70 էլ: Սաղ գրի, որտև բոլոր գրածներդ իրենց պատասխաններն ունեն:
> 1. Դեռ ոչինչ ավարտված չի: Ավարտված չի էնան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ Լևոնը քաղաքական դաշտից չի հեռացել ու վայելում ա էն վարկանիշը, որն էսօր ունի:
> 2. Լևոնն էլ կարար մարտի մեկ աներ՝ ժողովրդին գնդակահարեր, ու կարար հոկտեմբերի 27 աներ, Վազգեն Սարգսյանին վերացներ: Չարեց: Հրաժարական տվեց, գնաց: Երկրի նախագահը չէր, որ զորքերին, հատուկ ջոկատայիններին, մենթերին ու հաստավզերին հրամայեր գնդակահարել ժողովրդի՞ն, թե՞ նաիրի հունանյանի տեղ չգիտեր: 
> 3. Հեքիաթների համար ակումբում առանձին *թեմա* կա, մի օֆֆտոպի, Բիձ:
> 4. Բիձ ջան, որտե՞ղ տեսար, որ ես ժողովրդի անունից ոսեմ: ես ժողովրդի վիճակն էլ հենց նկարագրում եմ: Ու էլի եմ ասում՝ էն, ինչը մենք հիմա քննարկում ենք, էն ինչը մենք տեսնում ենք, էդ ամնչը տեսնում ա ողջ ժողովուրդը, ու եթե հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը վայելում ա ժողովրդի վստահությունը, դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով ա, որ ժողովուրդը չի հասկանում էն, ինչը դուք հասկանում եք, այլ նրանից ա, որ ժողովուրդը դա ա ճիշտ համարում: 
> 5. Չեմ կարողանում սկանալ, Բիձ, մտավոր ունակություններս չի ներում, փոքրինչ ավելի պարզ, խնդրում եմ: Թեչէ ստացվում ա, որ Լևոնը վազգենին, ախքին, դաշնակ վահանին ու դհոլին հիպնոզի ա ենթարկել, որ գնան ծառայեն ռեժիմին, դառնան ռեժիմի կամակատար հաճախորդը: Որ Լևոնը անուն մաքրելւ խնդիր ուներ, դա ես չեմ ժխտում, մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարծեմ էդ մասին ես էլ մի երկու բառ գրել եմ: Բայց վազգենի պահով ժողովուրդը ոչ մի կուտ էլ չկերավ: Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ ա, իսկ վազգենը խռովկանի մեկը: Վազգենը 2008-ի ընտրություններն օգտագործեց ոչ թե նախագահ ընտրվելու համար, այլ Լևոնին վերջին վատություն անելու համար, ինչը, իհարկե, չստացվեց, որտև վազգենի վարկանիշն արդեն ձգտում էր մինուս անվերջության: Իսկ էն, որ ժողովուրդը վազգենին ընդունեց որպես ախք, դրանում չի սխալվել, հլը մի բան էլ ավել ա վազգենի համար ախք ասվածը: Ախքը գոնե ահագին ձայն հավաքեց ընտրություններին, իսկ վազգենի վրա նայող էլ չեղավ: Գնաց սերժի սարքած քաղաքական դիակների նախագահը դառավ, էնքան որ անունը նախագահ լիներ, կապ չունի, թե ինչի նախագահ կլինի: 
> 6. Ես Սասունի օրինակը պատահական չբերեցի: Սասունի վիճակը շատ ծանր ա, առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, եթե ձևական պահելու լինեին, Սասունին չէին պահի, մեկ ուրիշին կպահեին: թե՞ մտածում ես ՀԱԿ-ը Սասունին ծախել ա, Սասունի վրա էլ խաբար չկա, բանից անտեղյակ ասում ա՝ պայքարելու եմ մինչև վերջ: Բիձ, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ամեն ինչ կարա նենց լինի, ոնց ասում ես, ու էդ մասին, ասենք՝ Նիկոլը չիմանա՞:


Կուկ ջան, քո մոտեցմամբ, իհարկե 1000 հարցի պատասխանելն էլ պրոբլեմ  չի:
Քո ոճով առաջնորդվեմ ու կրկնվեմ: Ուրեմն  96-ին ժողովուրդը խոտակեր էր ու գնացել էր ախք վազգենի հետևից՞:
Զոմբիզմը հեքիաթ համարելը հարցի լուծում չի: Մի գուցե ավելի հարմար արգումենտ գտնես՞: 
Համ էլ Լեվոնը ախքերին չի ֆռցրել, այլ մարդկանց, որ իրա ցուց տվածին որպես ախք տենան: Ու մեծ հարց ա, եթե հրապարակավ սաղը մեկին ախքի տեղ են դնում, էդ ախք հռչակվածը հոգեբանորեն ինչ վիճակի մեջ է հայտնվում ու ադեկվատորեն ինչ կարա անի է էդ մասսովի պսիխոզի դեմ: Մանուկյանը գնաց դառավ ստից ախք, Ռուբինյանը հետ ողորմիա նվագեց, որ չհայտնվի ախքի կարգավիճակում: Ընդիմության բուրգն էլ իշխանության պես է, նա էլ կարող է մարդկանց պիտակավորել, հոգեբանորեն չոքացնել և քչերն են պատրաստ նման փորձանքների մեջ ընկնել: 
Լեվոնը չէր կարող  անել այն, ինչ թագադիրը, Սեռժը, ռոբը, կամ որևէ այլ մեկը կաներ կամ արեց: Ամեն մարդ անհատականություն է և անում է այն, ինչ ինքը լավագույնս է անում: Մեկը լավ գյուլլում է, մյուս լավ ֆռռցնում: Տարբերությունն այն է, որ գյուլլածը սաղը տեսնում են, իսկ ֆռռցրածը, մանավանդ մասսովի ֆռցրածը- ոչ տեսնում են, ոչ էլ ուզում են տեսնեն, որովհետև կստացվի, որ հարիֆ էիր, որ ֆռացիր: 
ՀԱԿ-ը չի վայելում ժողովրդի վստահությունը, այլ ըստ տարբեր մարդկանց ասածի /Օրինակ  Տրիբուն,  Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյան, Խզմալյան, Մարինե Պետրոսյան/, այլը չլինելու պատճառով, ստիպված են  շարունակել աջակցել ՀԱԿ-ին:
Նիկոլը շարժման հետ կապված ինձանից ու քեզանից 1000 անգամ շատ բան գիտի, բայց ասել, թե ինքը նոր Լենին ա, սաղիցս  մի 10 գլուխ բարձր ա, կներես, դա քեզ  ձեռ ա տալիս էդպես մտածի, բայց ես Նիկոլին դեռ որ մահկանացու եմ համարում ու ցանկացած մեկին ինձանից բարձր չեմ դասելու: Ստրկամտությունը սկսում է այն պահից, երբ մարդը իրեն ստորադասում է ինչ որ մի ուրիշին: Մեր ազգային ողբի քոքերից մեկն էլ երևի հենց սա է: Հայը իրեն կամ աշխարհի կենտրոն է տեսնում, կամ էլ ստրուկ: -Արանքը չկա:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, քո մոտեցմամբ, իհարկե 1000 հարցի պատասխանելն էլ պրոբլեմ  չի:
> Քո ոճով առաջնորդվեմ ու կրկնվեմ: Ուրեմն  96-ին ժողովուրդը խոտակեր էր ու գնացել էր ախք վազգենի հետևից՞:
> Զոմբիզմը հեքիաթ համարելը հարցի լուծում չի: Մի գուցե ավելի հարմար արգումենտ գտնես՞: 
> Համ էլ Լեվոնը ախքերին չի ֆռցրել, այլ մարդկանց, որ իրա ցուց տվածին որպես ախք տենան: Ու մեծ հարց ա, եթե հրապարակավ սաղը մեկին ախքի տեղ են դնում, էդ ախք հռչակվածը հոգեբանորեն ինչ վիճակի մեջ է հայտնվում ու ադեկվատորեն ինչ կարա անի է էդ մասսովի պսիխոզի դեմ: Մանուկյանը գնաց դառավ ստից ախք, Ռուբինյանը հետ ողորմիա նվագեց, որ չհայտնվի ախքի կարգավիճակում: Ընդիմության բուրգն էլ իշխանության պես է, նա էլ կարող է մարդկանց պիտակավորել, հոգեբանորեն չոքացնել և քչերն են պատրաստ նման փորձանքների մեջ ընկնել: 
> Լեվոնը չէր կարող  անել այն, ինչ թագադիրը, Սեռժը, ռոբը, կամ որևէ այլ մեկը կաներ կամ արեց: Ամեն մարդ անհատականություն է և անում է այն, ինչ ինքը լավագույնս է անում: Մեկը լավ գյուլլում է, մյուս լավ ֆռռցնում: Տարբերությունն այն է, որ գյուլլածը սաղը տեսնում են, իսկ ֆռռցրածը, մանավանդ մասսովի ֆռցրածը- ոչ տեսնում են, ոչ էլ ուզում են տեսնեն, որովհետև կստացվի, որ հարիֆ էիր, որ ֆռացիր: 
> ՀԱԿ-ը չի վայելում ժողովրդի վստահությունը, այլ ըստ տարբեր մարդկանց ասածի /Օրինակ  Տրիբուն,  Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյան/, այլը չլինելու պատճառով, ստիպված են  շարունակել աջակցել ՀԱԿ-ին:
> Նիկոլը շարժման հետ կապված ինձանից ու քեզանից 1000 անգամ շատ բան գիտի, բայց ասել, թե ինքը նոր Լենին ա, սաղիցս  մի 10 գլուխ բարձր ա, կներես, դա քեզ  ձեռ ա տալիս էդպես մտածի, բայց ես Նիկոլին դեռ որ մահկանացու եմ համարում ու ցանկացած մեկին ինձանից բարձր չեմ դասելու: Ստրկամտությունը սկսում է այն պահից, երբ մարդը իրեն ստորադասում է ինչ որ մի ուրիշին: Մեր ազգային ողբի քոքերից մեկն էլ երևի հենց սա է: Հայը իրեն կամ աշխարհի կենտրոն է տեսնում, կամ էլ ստրուկ: -Արանքը չկա:


Բիձ 96-ի ժողովուրդ, 2008-ի ժողովուրդ, էս ի՞նչ տարբերություններ ես դնում, մեկը լավն ա, մեկը վատն ա: Տենց չի լինում, չեն լինում վատ ժողովուրդներ, լինում են վատ առաջնորդներ: Դու ուզում ես վազգենի վրայից հանել ախքի պիտակը մատնանշելով այն հանգամանքը, որ 96-ին իրա հետևից ժողովուրդ ա գնացել, բայց Լևոնի պահով ասում ես՝ ժողովուրդը գնում ա իրա հետևից, որտև ինքը կախարդ ա, զոմբիացրել ա, հիպնոզ ա արել և այլ տարաբնույթ հեքիաթներ: ԲԻձ, ոչ 96-ի ժողովուրդն ա էշ եղել, որ գնացել ա վազգենի հետևից, ոչ էլ հիմիկվա ժողովուրդն ա էշ, որ գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից: Էն ժամանակ եղել ա վազգենը, ժողովուրդը մեջներից ջոկել ա վազգենին ու իրա վրա ա հույս դրել, գնացել պարտվել ա, որտև առաջնորդը լավը չի եղել, հիմա ջոկել ա մեջներից Լևոնին, Լևոնի վրա ա հույս դրել, գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից, կպարտվի, թե կհաղթի, դեռ կհասցնենք տեսնել, գուշակություններ անելուց զերծ եմ մնում: Հիմա դու վազգենին արդարացնում ես, իբր մասսան իրան ախք ա ասել, ինքն էլ նեղվել ա, ամաչել ա, վիրավորվել ա, նեղացել ա, դրա համար ա գնացել սերժի տակ, բայց չես ասում, որ եթե վազգենին մենակ Լևոնն ա ախք ասել, Լևոնին մնացած բոլոր թեկնածուներն են սևացրել, վազգենն էլ հետները, էլ չասեմ իշխանությունների ողջ հզոր քարոզչամեքենան: Էդ ինչի՞ Լևոնը չնեղվեց, չընկճվեց, իսկ վազգենը ընկճվեց: Էլ ի՞նչ քաղաքական գործիչ, որ դրա մեջով չանցնի, թուքումուր չուտի, չկարողանա դա հաղթահարել: Այ դրա համար էլ վազգենը 96-ին տանուլ տվեց, որտև էդքան թույլ էր: 

Բիձ հիմա էսքան մարդ, որ ՀԱԿ-ի կողքն ա կանգնած, զոմբի ե՞ն, սաղ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից քցված հարիֆներ ե՞ն, սաղ հիպնոզն ե՞ն վայելում Լևոնի: 
Տարբեր բաներ ես ասում. մեկ ասում ես՝ մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմն են, որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա, մեկ էլ ասում ես՝ այլ տարբերակ կա, ուղղակի ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողում, որ մտնի ասպարեզ: Էս քո ասած երկու տարբերակների դեպքում էլ պետքա կանգնել ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը միակ տարբերակն ա, միակ ընդդիմությունն ա, ուրեմն պետքա կանգնել էդ ընդդիմության կողքին, որտև երկրի վիճակը ծայրահեղ տխուր ա, իսկ եթե կա ւժ, բայց նա չի կարողանում մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ, որտև ՀԱԿ-ը փակել ա դռները, ուրեմն էլի պետքա կանգնել ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին, որտև էդ ուժը ՀԱԿ-ից թույլ ա, էնքան թույլ ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչինչ չանելով նրա դեմ՝ փակում ա ճանապարհը:

Իսկ ես, լինի Նիկոլը, Լևոնը, թե Լենինը, ինձնից բարձր չեմ դասում երբեք, Բիձ, չեմ հասկանում,թ ե որտեղ նման բան նկատեցիր: Ես մի բան ասեցի միայն, որը հասկացար, բայց կողքից անհիմն ենթադրություններ արիր: Ես ընդամենը ասեցի, որ եթե ՀԱԿ-ի համաձայնությամբ ռեժիմը Նիկոլին պահում ա պատանդ, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը Նիկոլին ծախած լիներ ռեժիմին, Նիկոլը էդ մասին շատ ավելի վաղ կիմանար, քան ես ու դու կարող էինք այդ մասին մտածել: Իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ Նիկոլը ինձնից ու քեզնից խելոք ա, դա նշանակում ա, որ Նիկոլը ՀԱԿ-ի ու Լևոնի մասին ինձնից ու քեզնից մի քանի գլուխ ավել բան գիտի: իսկ ինչ-որ բանի մասին շատ ինֆորմացիա ունենալ, երբեք չի նշանակում ինչ-որ մեկից խելոք լինել: Ես էլ հարևանիս մասին լիքը բան գիտեմ, որ Նիկոլը չգիտի :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ 96-ի ժողովուրդ, 2008-ի ժողովուրդ, էս ի՞նչ տարբերություններ ես դնում, մեկը լավն ա, մեկը վատն ա: Տենց չի լինում, չեն լինում վատ ժողովուրդներ, լինում են վատ առաջնորդներ: Դու ուզում ես վազգենի վրայից հանել ախքի պիտակը մատնանշելով այն հանգամանքը, որ 96-ին իրա հետևից ժողովուրդ ա գնացել, բայց Լևոնի պահով ասում ես՝ ժողովուրդը գնում ա իրա հետևից, որտև ինքը կախարդ ա, զոմբիացրել ա, հիպնոզ ա արել և այլ տարաբնույթ հեքիաթներ: ԲԻձ, ոչ 96-ի ժողովուրդն ա էշ եղել, որ գնացել ա վազգենի հետևից, ոչ էլ հիմիկվա ժողովուրդն ա էշ, որ գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից: Էն ժամանակ եղել ա վազգենը, ժողովուրդը մեջներից ջոկել ա վազգենին ու իրա վրա ա հույս դրել, գնացել պարտվել ա, որտև առաջնորդը լավը չի եղել, հիմա ջոկել ա մեջներից Լևոնին, Լևոնի վրա ա հույս դրել, գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից, կպարտվի, թե կհաղթի, դեռ կհասցնենք տեսնել, գուշակություններ անելուց զերծ եմ մնում: Հիմա դու վազգենին արդարացնում ես, իբր մասսան իրան ախք ա ասել, ինքն էլ նեղվել ա, ամաչել ա, վիրավորվել ա, նեղացել ա, դրա համար ա գնացել սերժի տակ, բայց չես ասում, որ եթե վազգենին մենակ Լևոնն ա ախք ասել, Լևոնին մնացած բոլոր թեկնածուներն են սևացրել, վազգենն էլ հետները, էլ չասեմ իշխանությունների ողջ հզոր քարոզչամեքենան: Էդ ինչի՞ Լևոնը չնեղվեց, չընկճվեց, իսկ վազգենը ընկճվեց: Էլ ի՞նչ քաղաքական գործիչ, որ դրա մեջով չանցնի, թուքումուր չուտի, չկարողանա դա հաղթահարել: Այ դրա համար էլ վազգենը 96-ին տանուլ տվեց, որտև էդքան թույլ էր: 
> 
> Բիձ հիմա էսքան մարդ, որ ՀԱԿ-ի կողքն ա կանգնած, զոմբի ե՞ն, սաղ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից քցված հարիֆներ ե՞ն, սաղ հիպնոզն ե՞ն վայելում Լևոնի: 
> Տարբեր բաներ ես ասում. մեկ ասում ես՝ մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմն են, որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա, մեկ էլ ասում ես՝ այլ տարբերակ կա, ուղղակի ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողում, որ մտնի ասպարեզ: Էս քո ասած երկու տարբերակների դեպքում էլ *պետքա կանգնել ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին:* Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը միակ տարբերակն ա, միակ ընդդիմությունն ա, ուրեմն պետքա կանգնել էդ ընդդիմության կողքին, որտև երկրի վիճակը ծայրահեղ տխուր ա, իսկ եթե կա ւժ, բայց նա չի կարողանում մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ, որտև ՀԱԿ-ը փակել ա դռները, ուրեմն էլի պետքա կանգնել ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին, որտև էդ ուժը ՀԱԿ-ից թույլ ա, էնքան թույլ ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչինչ չանելով նրա դեմ՝ փակում ա ճանապարհը:
> 
> Իսկ ես, լինի Նիկոլը, Լևոնը, թե Լենինը, ինձնից բարձր չեմ դասում երբեք, Բիձ, չեմ հասկանում,թ ե որտեղ նման բան նկատեցիր: Ես մի բան ասեցի միայն, որը հասկացար, բայց կողքից անհիմն ենթադրություններ արիր: Ես ընդամենը ասեցի, որ եթե ՀԱԿ-ի համաձայնությամբ ռեժիմը Նիկոլին պահում ա պատանդ, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը Նիկոլին ծախած լիներ ռեժիմին, Նիկոլը էդ մասին շատ ավելի վաղ կիմանար, քան ես ու դու կարող էինք այդ մասին մտածել: Իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ Նիկոլը ինձնից ու քեզնից խելոք ա, դա նշանակում ա, որ Նիկոլը ՀԱԿ-ի ու Լևոնի մասին ինձնից ու քեզնից մի քանի գլուխ ավել բան գիտի: իսկ ինչ-որ բանի մասին շատ ինֆորմացիա ունենալ, երբեք չի նշանակում ինչ-որ մեկից խելոք լինել: Ես էլ հարևանիս մասին լիքը բան գիտեմ, որ Նիկոլը չգիտի


 Կուկ, ես մեծ նախանձով վերահաստատում եմ, որ  բանավեճը սոփեստորեն վարելու մեծ տաղանդ ունես:  Բայց մեր խոսակցությունը քիքբոքսինգ չի, որ մեկս կիսամեռ ընկնի, կամ տրեները սրբիչը գցի: Խոսում ենք, ոչ թե իրար այլ, կողմնակի դիտորդին  համոզելու նպատակով: 
Հակ-ի կողքը կանգնելու անխուսափելիության քո բոլոր հիմնավորումներն էլ ընկնում են մոտավորապես հետևյալ  պատասխանի տակ: Լենինի դամբարանի մոտ էլ արդեն 86 տարի է օր ու գիշեր կանգնած են - ինքը կենդանի է՞:
Ինչ ասեմ, կանգնող սպասողները կմնան, ուրիշները չեն մնա: "Միակը" կարա հանցագործ էլ լինել, դեբիլ, անարժան ու բթամիտ էլ լինել: Միակությունը ինքնին պարտադրանք չի էդ միակին սատարելու: Հարցը սրա մասին է: Մարդկային հասարակությունը առաջ է գնացել ոչ թե միակին հետևելով, այլ ավելի լավին հետևելով: Սրանք սկզբունքային տարբերության կողմնորոշիչներ են: Ավելի լավ է վատ միակից ձեռ քաշել ու սպասել, մինչև մի լավը գոյանա,  քան թե գնալ վատի հետևից ու մի գլուխ քաշվել: 
Փաստորեն մենք տարբեր աշխարհայացքային տեսակետերի  վրա ենք: Դու եղած իքի բիրն ես  ընդունում, ես էլ գերադասում եմ էդ խաղից յան տամ, մինչև իքի բիրների տեղը գոնե մի սե բայ դու գա: Ու հենց ընենց չեմ սպասում, քեզ եմ կոչ անում, հարևաններիս ու ալամ աշխարհին եմ էդ գործին փորձում լծել:  :Jpit:

----------

Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, ասեց՝ ֆուֆլոյա, սահմանադրական պայքարը դրինք մի կողմ, *ի՞նչ մնաց տակը,* աբրես՝ քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն, որը իշխանությունների տանձին չի, որից հետո մնում ա երկու տարբերակ՝ ցրվել տներով, էս մեկ, երկրորդն էլ՝ դիմել ավելի կոշտ միջոցների, էդ էլ քաղաքացիական պատերազմն ա, որի ելքը, էլի եմ ասում, միայն հաղթական չի լինում, իսկ զոհեր, էն էլ՝ շատ, անպայման լինում ա: Հիմա էդ քո ասած տարբերակով կամ ցրվելու ենք տներով, կամ հասնելու ենք քաղաքացիական պատերազմի, ես ուղղակի մի կողմ էի դրել տներով ցրվելու տարբերակը, որտև էդ դեպքը քննարկելն անիմաստ ա. Աստված չանի:


Իմ ախպեր, սենց կարճ կոնկրետ ասեմ էլի: 

Սահմանդրական պայքարը ֆուֆլոյա - տակը ինչ ուզում ա մնա: Եթե տակ խ.ռս էլ չի մնում ուրեմն թող չմնա: Տակը որևէ բան մնալը պարտադիր չի: 

Ասելիքս ինչ ա Կուկ ջան - եթե մի բանը ֆուֆլոյա, պիտի ասվի որ ֆուֆլոյա, ու մուֆթա կտեր չտան, թե տենց մի բան ա փոխվելու: *Ախպերս, թող ասեն ֆուֆլոյա, ու ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չասեն:* 

Ու մի բան էլ, որ հիմա չեն ասում ֆուֆլոյա, դրանից ինչ-որ բա՞ն ա փոխվում: Էլի տներով ցրված ենք էլի: Ասենք մի իրեք ամիսը մեկ էլ մի քանի հոգով գնում ենք սահմանադրորեն արտոնված միտինգի, է հետո՞, կայֆ ա՞: 




> *Իսկ Լևոնը, առաջին անգամ չի, որ խոսում ա թուրքերի հետ հարաբորություններ հաստատելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, կամ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման անհրաժեշտության մասին:* Ուղղակի կան քաղաքական իրադարձություններ, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ժողովրդին բերում են քաղաքական ակտիվացման՝ անկախ քաղաքական դաշտը զբաղեցրած անձանց կամ կուսակցությունների ով լինելուց:


Կուկ ջան, դրա մասին մենակ Լևոնը չի խոսում, սաղ էլ խոսում են: Տեսե՞լ ես Սերժը ինչ հավեսով ա խոսում դրա մասին: Սերժը համ էլ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցելու մասին էլ ա խոսում: Հիմա ինչը՞ քննարկենք, թե ո՞վ ա ավելի անկեղծ խոսում, Սերժը թե՞ Լևոնը: 

Լևոնը ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասել: Ինչ-որ ընդհանուր մտքեր, համայն մարդկությանը հայտնի, թե որքան լավ է որ պատերազմ չկա, սահմանները բաց են, հարևանների հետ հարաբերությունները բարիդրացիական են, երկինքը կապույտ ա, ջրերը զուլալ են, օդը մաքուր ա .........

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:11 ----------




> Հա տրիբուն ջան հենց ըտենց ապեր… "սենց ինքը իրանով, մանրից կամ սխոդու, պիտի ակտիվանա, գա ու լցնի սաղ բացերը:"… Ժողովրդի ակտիվության պայմանը մի մարդ չի կարա լինի, ինչ էլ որ էդ մարդու անունը լինի… ակտիվության պայմանը իրավիճակի նկատմամբ անհանդուրժողականությունն ա ու դրա համապատասխան էլ ընդդիմություն ու իշխանություն ա ձևավորվում… Զինվորի սպանությունը չհանդուրժելը, մանկապղծությունը չհանդուրժելը, կաշառակերությունը չհանդուրժելը, արդար մարդու բանտ նստելը չհանդուրժելը, սրանք հասարակության հատկություններ են, սրա համար ոչ Լևոն ա պետք, ոչ էլ "մի հատ նամուսով, արդար, ազնիվ, դուխով ու պատասխանատվությունից չվախեցող լիդեր ա պետք - Լևոնի ազդեցությունից ազատված"… common sense ա պետք Տրիբուն ապեր,… եթե Լևոնը 2007-ին մեջտեղ չգար մեզ մոտ կարելի ա ասել ընտրություններ չէր լինելու… ու շատ վատ ա… ես էս չեմ ասում որ Լևոնին բարձրացնեմ… 5 տարի մի անգամ բողոքելով չի լինի… երբ որ քո ընդդիմադիրից նեղանում ես չի նշանակում որ պտի հանդուրժես էն վերն ասվածները…
> …


Մեֆ ջան, իմ ու քո մեջ էս հարցում սկզբունքային տարաձայնություն կա - ելակետային գործոնները որոնք մենք վերցնում ենք ռադիկալ իրարից տարբեր են: Դու ժողովրդին համարում ես ի վերուստ ինքնակազմակերպման ներուժով սուբյեկտ: Ես ժողովրդին համարում ռացիոնալ վարքագծով օժտված անհատների խառնամբոխ: Ասել է թե, ամեն մեկս մեր լավը գիտենք (ռացիոնալ ենք), բայց կոլեկտիվ լավը իմանալու համար մի հատ խելքը գլխին լիդեր ա պետք, ար սաղիս բացատրի ու հետևից տանի: 

Նենց որ ախպերս, ուզում եմ ասել, որ հետդ համաձայն չեմ: Քանի չկա լուրջ կազմակերպիչը, խառնամբոխը պիտի համակերպվի ամեն ինչի հետ:   

Իսկ կոնկրետ Լևոնի հետ սենց հույսեր կապելը աբսուրդ ա: 96-ին լիքը ժողովուրդ գնաց Վազգենի հետևից, հետո գնացին դաժե Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի հետևից, ու պակաս ժողովուրդ չէին: Էս ժողովուրդը դաժե գնաց Վարդան էնեսիմինչյանի հետևից, որ եկավ լիքը փող դրեց, հետո գլխին տվին, նստացրին ու լարեցին - բեսի ազգանունը չեմ հիշում: Սաղ էլ պռավալ էր, մի պռավալ էլ Լևոնն ա: Զարմանում եմ, որ չենք հասկանում որ պռավալի պատճառները մեթոդն ա, ոչ թե անձերը կամ ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը, կամ common sense-ի բացակայությունը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:20 ----------




> Պարզվում է, որ ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը շատ խորն է նստած հայկական քաղաքական իրականության մեջ: Հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ին հարողների և չհարողների վեճը կենտրոնացել է ֆուտբոլի դաշտը նվաճելու մեջ: Ասում են,թե Լեվոնի խաղը դուրներդ չի գալիս,  նոր թիմ սարքեք, Լեվոնին հանեք, ինքներդ խաղացեք:  
> 1-Դաշտում եղած ցանկացած թիմի էլ դաշտից դուրս հանելը հեշտ գործ  չի: Եթե Լեվոնը պայքարում է իշխանությունների դեմ, ապա 10 էդքան էլ պայքարում է ընդիմադիր դեմքերի դեմ ու սաղին սարքեց ախք, որ հանկարծ մեկը չմնա, որ ասի, թե աչքիդ վերևն ունք կա:
> 2-Հայաստանի պես փոքր երկիրը, երկրաշարժ, պատերազմ, ցուրտ ու մութ, սեփական ԲՏ-եքի ձեռը կրակն ընկած ժողովուրդը չեն կարա մի 10  լիարժեք թիմ ունենան: 2 միլիոն մարդ է լքել երկիրը, այն ասիմետրիկ ֆիլտրվել է: Ամեն ձեն հանածին մի քանի անգամ հասցրել են  բանտ  կոխել: Ամեն մի կարգին մարդու կողքին  10 հատ ԲՏ կա: Էսպիսի պայմաններում գումարած Լեվոնի ինտրիգային խանդի պայմաններում, էդ ով կարող է լեվոնին դաշտից դուրս հանել՞: 
> Մարդը գործը պռավալ տվեց, 10 հոգու զոհեց, իր մարդկանց կոխեց բանտերը, այնթափցի ու մարգարե խաղաց ու հեչ վեջը չի: Տարին մեկ իր բուսական բոստանից գալիս է հայաստան կոչված իր քաղաքական բոստանը,  2-3 ծառ է կտրում, 2-3 մոլախոտ ջրում ու նորից հետ է գնում  իր անգյալ կյանքին: 
> Լավ է անում: Ինքը թքած ունի, մնում է մենք էլ թքած ունենանք:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղաքացիական պատերազմին,  ժողովրդական ապստամբությանը, կամ ԲՏ-եքի հանդեպ դատաստանների իրականալուն, ապա այդպիսի բաները հենց այնպես չեն լինում: Մի կորիզ պետք է գա այդ մտայնությանը ու ժողովրդին պատրաստի նման քայլերի: Այնթափցին ամեն ինչ արել է, որ դա չլինի: Էս իշխանությունները Լեվոնից հարմար ընդիմադիր չէին էլ կարող երազել: Հաշվի առնելով դա, կարող եմ ասել, որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտը մի 10 տարի զբաղեցրած ա ու աբոնեմենտներն էլ բաժանվել են: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ականները չգնան, ԲՏ-եքն են գնալու ու Լեվոն - Լեվոն գոռան:


Հազար միլիոն տոկոս համաձայն եմ ամեն նախադասության հետ: 

Իշխանությունների համար ՀԱԿ-ից ավելի իդեալական ընդդիմություն էսօր դաժե հորինելն ա դժվար: Ուժերի սենց գժագան դասավորում դաժե Ռոբը չի ունեցել իրա ամենաքյալամ վախտով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:25 ----------




> Բիձ ջան, անընդհատ նույն բանն եք ասում, բայց դրանց վերաբերյալ մի երկու պրիմիտիվ հարցիս չեք պատասխանում ոչ մի կերպ, շրջանցում եք, ես էլ անհարմար եմ զգում արդեն նույն բանը հարցնել: Բա Լևոնը ո՞նց կարողացավ բոլոր հաճախորդներին դուրս շպրտել քաղաքական դաշտից: Նենց եք ասում՝ բոլորին սարքեց ախք, ոնց որ նրանք իրական ընդդիմություն էին, իսկապես պայքարում էին իշխանության դեմ, Լևոնը սարքեց ախք, Լևոնը չի սարքել ախք, տղեք, իրանք ախք եղել են, Լևոնն ըևնդամենը արձանագրել ա փաստը, որ բոլոր այն «ընդդիմադիր» կոչվածները, ովքեր իր կողքին չեն, ախք են: Արի ու տես, որ ճիշտ ա ասել: Հիմա էդ մասին նենց եք խոսում, ոնց որ վատ բան ա արել: 
> Ու ճիշտ ա անում ՀԱԿ-ը, որ համ էլ պայքարում ա իրեն ընդդիմադիր դաշտից դուրս գցել ցանկացողների դեմ: Չնայած դա անում ա շատ հանգիստ, առանց ջանք թափելու, ու դա գալիս ա ապացուցելու, որ նման սպառնալիք չի տեսնում, այսինքն՝ ընդդիմադիր դառնալու ռեալ քայլ անող այս պահին գոյություն չունի, էս պահի միակ ընդդիմադիր ուժը ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Եթե ձևավորվի, առաջ գա էն ուժը, էն թիմը, որն իսկապես ցանկություն ու հնարավորություն ունի պայքարել էս ռեժիմի դեմ, ՀԱԿ-ը մեջտեղից էլ ճղվի, չի կարողանա դեմն առնել ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին ՀԱԿ-ի դեմը չկարողացան առնել: 
> Ու որ պնդում եք, թե իշխանություններին ձեռնտու ա ՀԱԿ-ի նման ընդդիմությունը, էդ դեպքում պատասխանեք մի երկու հարցի. ինչի՞ ազատ չեն արձակում քաղբանտարկյալներին, ասենք՝ Սասունին ինչի՞ են պահում: Չեն ազատում հերիք չի, հլը մի բան էլ ավելացնում են. ամեն թեթև ցույցի, ակցիայի ժամանակ մի երկու ակտիվիստ են բռնում, կամ միքիչ պահում բաց են թողում, կամ միքիչ նստցնում, նոր են բաց թողում, կամ միքիչ դատում են և այլն: Ինչի՞ համար ա իրանց պետք պատանդներ պահելն էն ընդդիմությունից, որն իրեն ձեռնտու ա: Կամ ինչի՞ են հիսուն հոգանոց ակցիաների դեմ դուրս գալիս հարյուր հոգանոց բերետների ոհմակները: Էդ՝ ձեր ասած՝ հարմար ընդդիմությանն ինչի՞ մի հատ Ա1+ չեն տալիս, որ հնարավորություն ունենա ողջ ժողովրդին խաբել, ժողովրդի մեջ սպանել պայքարի ոգին, համաժողովրդական պայքար հասկացությունը վերացնել էս ժողովրդի մեջից, եթե իսկապես էդ  ա էս ընդդիմության նպատակը: Ոըւ ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ էդքան ռեսուրս ծախսած, էդքան կորուստ ունեցած, էդքան տեռորի ենթարկված քաղաքական թիմը կարողա փորձի ժողովրդի մեջ սպանել ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարելու ոգին: Տվեք էս հարցերի պատասխանները: Եթե գտնում եք, որ ամեն ինչ նենց ա, ոնց դուք եք ասում, տվեք դրանց տրամաբանական պատասխանները, իմանանք, թե ինչի պետքա Լևոնը հարմար ընդդիմություն լինի էս իշխանությունների համար:


Կուկ ջան, Լևոնը ու՞մ ա լարել քաղաքակն դաշտից: Արթուրիկին, որ ԱԺ-ում առոք փառոք ՕԵԿը նստած ա, ինքն էլ Անվտանգության Խորհրիդ քարտուղար ա, Վազգենի՞ն, որ Հանրային խորհրդում նստած ա,  Վազգենի ընկեր Շավարշի՞ն, որ փոխնախարար ա, թե՞ Գեղամյանին, որ փողերով գնաց վաստակած հանգստի, ու տղուն էլ քյալամ գործի ա դրել: 

*Ախպերս, եթե սրանց որպես ընդդիմություն Լևոնը փչացչեց էլ, ապա միայն իր սարքած ընդդիմությանը ապագայում թանկ գնով վաճառելու նպատակով:* 

Ու հազարերոդ անգամն ասելու եմ - 2012-ի ԱԺ ընտրությունները, ու իշխանություններին համագործակցության կոչերը վկա, իմ լավ ախպեր: 

Իսկ իշխանությունները անում են իրանց գործը, չեն թողնում որ թափ հավաքող նոր հաճախորդը չափերն անցնի, ու «ախորժակն ատամի տակն ա» պապական խոսքից ոգևորված հանկարծ մտքով արքայություն չանցնի: Բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, հանգիստ վեր ընգնեին տեղները՞: Ղզլբաշները անում են իրանց գործը: Նույն ձևի էլ ՕԵԿ-ի դեմ էին պայքարում: Սաղ ձեռներից առան մի պահ, Արթուրիկին էլ ոտի վրա փչացրեց Քոչարյանը: ՕԵԿ-ն էլ դատարկել սարքել էին չուլ - սաղ հարկայինն ու մաքսայինը ՕԵԿ-ի վրա էր աշխատում երկու տարի: Հետո, ախպերություն: 

Սերժոը գիտե՞ս ինչի համագործակցության ձեռք չի մեկնում հենց հիմա ՀԱԿ-ին, բռատ: Գին ա քցում: Բայց ձեռի հետ էլ բոլոր հանրահավաքները արտոնում ենք: Համ էլ մինչև վերջին պահը ՀԱԿ-ը քանդելու ու ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չտալու վարյանտը կա: ՀՀՇ վերջին խմորումները քեզ ապացույց:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:38 ----------




> Չի գնացել, դրա համար էլ դրանից 2.5 տարի ա անացել, ու ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքական դաշտի համար մեկ ուժն ա էսօրվա դրությամբ, ու ոչ մի ախք չի կարում մոտ գա քաղաքական դաշտին, իշխանություններն էլ ներվերները ձգած շարունակում են պատանդ պահել, *շարունակում են հարյուր հոգանոց ՀԱԿ ակցիաների դեմ երկու անգամ ավել զինված անասուններով պայքարել:*


Կուկ ջան, իշխանությունները ցուցադրում են ուժը, պահպանում են վախի մթնոլորտը: Բա էս ժողովուրդը երկու տարի առաջ քիչ էր մնում ոտի տակ տար էս իշխանություններին: Վախը տենց բան ա, մի երկու-իրեք տարի դոզան պահում ա: Նենց որ, դա պայքար չի ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ, դա ուժի ցուցադրություն ա ու վախի մթնոլորտի պահպանում ա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:42 ----------

*Ես Սերժի տեղը լինեմ, ՀԱԿ-ին աչքիս լույսի պես կպահեմ - համ իբր ռադիկալ ընդդիմություն ա, համ էլ շառից փորձանքից հեռու, իրա համար միտինգ բան ա անում, հայտարարություն ա գրում-տպում դեսպանների հետ ա հանդիպում: Համ էլ հեսա Աժ-ում տեղեր կունենա: Ո՞վ կարա ասի, որ մենք թույնիկ դեմոկրատական երկիր չենք:*

----------

Tig (04.08.2010), Բիձա (04.08.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (04.08.2010), Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Սաղ էլ պռավալ էր, մի պռավալ էլ Լևոնն ա: *Զարմանում եմ, որ չենք հասկանում որ պռավալի պատճառները մեթոդն ա*, ոչ թե անձերը կամ ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը, կամ common sense-ի բացակայությունը:


 Հա, մեթոդն ա, մեթոդն ա, մեթոդն ա: Սահմանադրակաան կոչված թսիկությունն ա: 
Ասես, մի միլիոն անգամ որ ասվի, տեղ կհասնի՞  :Sad: 
Բժիշկը լսում ա, շոշափում ա, անալիզ, ռենտգեն, բան ա անում ու դիագնոզ ա դնում: Դաժէ ավտոմեխանիկը մաշինի մատոռը լսում ա, ուժեղ գազ ա տալիս, հանգցնում, նորից խոդ ա տալիս, նույնիսկ ֆոնենդոսկոպով ա լսում ու դիագնոզ դնում: Միայն մեր քաղաքականության մեջ է, որ դիագնոզ չկա, ամեն ինչ սրտով ու աչքաչափով է, ու ոչ ոք էլ չգիտի, թե նայողը տեսնող ա, թե հըը, սիրտը մարդու ա, թե շանորդու:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, մեթոդն ա, մեթոդն ա, մեթոդն ա: Սահմանադրակաան կոչված թսիկությունն ա: 
> Ասես, մի միլիոն անգամ որ ասվի, տեղ կհասնի՞ 
> Բժիշկը լսում ա, շոշափում ա, անալիզ, ռենտգեն, բան ա անում ու դիագնոզ ա դնում: Դաժէ ավտոմեխանիկը մաշինի մատոռը լսում ա, ուժեղ գազ ա տալիս, հանգցնում, նորից խոդ ա տալիս, նույնիսկ ֆոնենդոսկոպով ա լսում ու դիագնոզ դնում: Միայն մեր քաղաքականության մեջ է, որ դիագնոզ չկա, ամեն ինչ սրտով ու աչքաչափով է, ու ոչ ոք էլ չգիտի, թե նայողը տեսնող ա, թե հըը, սիրտը մարդու ա, թե շանորդու:


Համոզեցիր Բիձ, դե հիմա ասա ինչ մոտավոր սցենարով ենք շարժվում, կամ հնարավոր/հավանական սցենար կարա լինի… չեմ ուզում շատ մանրամասն գրես ուղղակի ընդհանուր գծերով մեզ համոզի, մենք էլ հարցեր տանք, բայց ոչ շատ դետալային կամ ճշգրիտ պատասխանի ակնկալիքով…

Գրի Բիձ, կարդում ենք… քեզ կարող են միանալ ցանկացողները…

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, ես մեծ նախանձով վերահաստատում եմ, որ  բանավեճը սոփեստորեն վարելու մեծ տաղանդ ունես:  Բայց մեր խոսակցությունը քիքբոքսինգ չի, որ մեկս կիսամեռ ընկնի, կամ տրեները սրբիչը գցի: Խոսում ենք, ոչ թե իրար այլ, կողմնակի դիտորդին  համոզելու նպատակով: 
> Հակ-ի կողքը կանգնելու անխուսափելիության քո բոլոր հիմնավորումներն էլ ընկնում են մոտավորապես հետևյալ  պատասխանի տակ: Լենինի դամբարանի մոտ էլ արդեն 86 տարի է օր ու գիշեր կանգնած են - ինքը կենդանի է՞:
> Ինչ ասեմ, կանգնող սպասողները կմնան, ուրիշները չեն մնա: "Միակը" կարա հանցագործ էլ լինել, դեբիլ, անարժան ու բթամիտ էլ լինել: Միակությունը ինքնին պարտադրանք չի էդ միակին սատարելու: Հարցը սրա մասին է: Մարդկային հասարակությունը առաջ է գնացել ոչ թե միակին հետևելով, այլ ավելի լավին հետևելով: Սրանք սկզբունքային տարբերության կողմնորոշիչներ են: Ավելի լավ է վատ միակից ձեռ քաշել ու սպասել, մինչև մի լավը գոյանա,  քան թե գնալ վատի հետևից ու մի գլուխ քաշվել: 
> Փաստորեն մենք տարբեր աշխարհայացքային տեսակետերի  վրա ենք: Դու եղած իքի բիրն ես  ընդունում, ես էլ գերադասում եմ էդ խաղից յան տամ, մինչև իքի բիրների տեղը գոնե մի սե բայ դու գա: Ու հենց ընենց չեմ սպասում, քեզ եմ կոչ անում, հարևաններիս ու ալամ աշխարհին եմ էդ գործին փորձում լծել:


Բիձ, դու հիմա ասում ես՝ պետքա ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գանք, նստենք, ոչ մի բան չանենք, ՀԱԿ-ը միտինգ անի, չգնանք, ՀԱԿ-ը ընտրությունների մասնակցի, չսատարենք, ու նստենք սպասենք մի նոր անկեղծ, արդար ու խիզախ ընդդիմադիր գա, կամ Նիկոլին բաց թողեն, գա հեղափոխություն անենք: Տենց չի: Էսօր ունենք իքիբիր, պետքա էդ խաղանք, իքիբիրներով էլ ա լինում մարս անել, քարերի դասավորությունից ա կախված: Այ եթե կոչ անես ինչ-որ բան անելու, քննարկենք, ծանրութեթև անենք, ու գործի դնենք կոչդ, բայց որ կոչ ես անում ոչ մի բան չանել, ես փաս, տենց կոչեր սաղ օրը իշխանությունները անում են, ասում են՝ ամեն ինչ լավ ա, տնտեսությունը վազում ա, բանակը սաղ օրը ժիմ ա անում, հենց մի հատ տեղներիցդ շարժվեք, օրորոցում կխեղդենք:

----------


## Rammer

> Կուկ, ես մեծ նախանձով վերահաստատում եմ, որ  բանավեճը սոփեստորեն վարելու մեծ տաղանդ ունես:  Բայց մեր խոսակցությունը քիքբոքսինգ չի, որ մեկս կիսամեռ ընկնի, կամ տրեները սրբիչը գցի: Խոսում ենք, ոչ թե իրար այլ, կողմնակի դիտորդին  համոզելու նպատակով: 
> Հակ-ի կողքը կանգնելու անխուսափելիության քո բոլոր հիմնավորումներն էլ ընկնում են մոտավորապես հետևյալ  պատասխանի տակ: Լենինի դամբարանի մոտ էլ արդեն 86 տարի է օր ու գիշեր կանգնած են - ինքը կենդանի է՞:
> Ինչ ասեմ, կանգնող սպասողները կմնան, ուրիշները չեն մնա: "Միակը" կարա հանցագործ էլ լինել, դեբիլ, անարժան ու բթամիտ էլ լինել: Միակությունը ինքնին պարտադրանք չի էդ միակին սատարելու: Հարցը սրա մասին է: Մարդկային հասարակությունը առաջ է գնացել ոչ թե միակին հետևելով, այլ ավելի լավին հետևելով: Սրանք սկզբունքային տարբերության կողմնորոշիչներ են: Ավելի լավ է վատ միակից ձեռ քաշել ու սպասել, մինչև մի լավը գոյանա,  քան թե գնալ վատի հետևից ու մի գլուխ քաշվել: 
> Փաստորեն մենք տարբեր աշխարհայացքային տեսակետերի  վրա ենք: Դու եղած իքի բիրն ես  ընդունում, ես էլ գերադասում եմ էդ խաղից յան տամ, մինչև իքի բիրների տեղը գոնե մի սե բայ դու գա: Ու հենց ընենց չեմ սպասում, քեզ եմ կոչ անում, հարևաններիս ու ալամ աշխարհին եմ էդ գործին փորձում *լծել*:


Շատ լծան մարդ դուրս եկար հա... :LOL: 
Բիձ ուզում եմ ասեմ որ ոչ թե ինքը միակն ա այլ միակը մնաց: Այսինքն չեն բերել ու ասել էս ձեզ առաջնորդ կայֆավատ եղեք...Մնացած բոլորը գնացին ու արժանապատվորեն սեղմեցին սեռժի մեկնած...
Լևոնի ակաջները մաշավ արդեն: Հիմա մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ: Օրինակ Տրիբունի հեղափոխական իդելաը հայտնի է` Օտումբաևան ա  :Jpit: ) Քո պատկերացրած ընդիմադիր առաջնորը ով է կամ ինչպիսին պիտի լինի? Բացի Տիգրան Կարապետիչից էլ ով կա որ կուզեիր  հայ դառը իրականությունը դեպի տաներ բաղձալի ապագա?

----------

Kuk (04.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Շատ լծան մարդ դուրս եկար հա...
> Բիձ ուզում եմ ասեմ որ ոչ թե ինքը միակն ա այլ միակը մնաց: Այսինքն չեն բերել ու ասել էս ձեզ առաջնորդ կայֆավատ եղեք...Մնացած բոլորը գնացին ու արժանապատվորեն սեղմեցին սեռժի մեկնած...
> Լևոնի ակաջները մաշավ արդեն: Հիմա մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ: Օրինակ Տրիբունի հեղափոխական իդելաը հայտնի է` Օտումբաևան ա ) Քո պատկերացրած ընդիմադիր առաջնորը ով է կամ ինչպիսին պիտի լինի? Բացի Տիգրան Կարապետիչից էլ ով կա որ կուզեիր  հայ դառը իրականությունը դեպի տաներ բաղձալի ապագա?


Քանի ռուսական կգբ-ն ու ռուսաստանը կան, ես ինչ ասեմ՞ Ռամ ջան՞  :LOL: 
Որ ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր իմ նախորդ, "լծելուն" նվիրված փոստը կտեսնեիր, որ ես նման մարդ դեռ որ չեմ տեսնում: Բայց եզրահանգել էի, թե լծված եմ էդ գործին: Ու գործն էլ ոչ թե հագն ու կապը տեղը, յուղը վրեն, կիսատ-պռատ 10 լեզու իմացող, թազա դեմագոգ ճարելն ա, այլ ԲՏ-ին թաղի մակարդակով ատպոր տալը: Եթե ատպոր տալու իդեոլոգիան տեղ ունեցած լիներ մեզանում, էս կեղտի մեջ չէինք լինի: Եթե նույնիսկ հիմա այն զարգանալու դաբրո ունենար, էլի կմտներ մեր իրականության մեջ,  ու արդյունքում ոչ միայն նոր լիդեր կծնվեր, այլ քո խաթեր, ռուսներն էլ էստեղի հետ հաշվի կնստեին, կամ դաժե  ռադները կքաշեին, քանի որ տեղում առաջացած լիդերը էդ հարցին էլ տիրություն կաներ: Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյանը բացահայտ ասեց էդ մասին -լռություն է, ոչ խոսում ենք, ոչ քննարկում: :Shok: 
Իշխանությունները, սպարապետի սկզբնավորմամբ,  20 տարի աշխատեցին, որ գարդերոբ չափսերով, համապատասխան վզերով, մորդով, գլխով ու ջանդակով անասուններ բուծեն ժաղովրդի դեմ: Իսկ մենք մատը մատին չտվինք դրանց դեմ էլ դուխով տղերք "բուծելու": 1988-ին Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն ոչ թե հրամանով ստեղծվեց, այլ եղած մարդկային պոտենցիալից մեջտեղ եկավ, քանի որ դրա հասարակական պահանջը կար: Հետագայում էլ ազատամարտիկների պահանջ եղավ, այդպիսիք մեջտեղ եկան ու կյանք զոհեցին: Համոզված եղիր, որ հենց հիմա 1000-ավոր դուխը տեղը տղերք կան, որ ԲՏ-ու մաման կլացացնեն ու մթնոլորտ կփոխեն հայաստանում: Հասարակական պահանջը վաղուց կա,  բայց ստրատեգի կողմից տաբու ա դրած, -վույ աման, քարի մեջը արյուն կա: 
 Եղեռնի արդյունքում Անդրանիկ մեջտեղ եկավ, վրիժառուներ հայտնվեցին, որոնք թուրք սատկացնելով գերեզման մտան: Հիմա ազգովի կզել, մոլորվել, վերացման եզրին ենք հասել, բայց լոլոները մեր հերն են անիծել: 
Շատ զարգացածն ու նրբաճաշակն ենք, Կարապետիչը մեր  համար գեղցի ա: Այ ցավդ տանեմ, բա մյուս եղածներն են սրտովդ՞:Մարդը նստած ելած, կյանքի հետ դու ով խոսող ա: Իրա փողը թեկուզ ջեբկիրությամբ, բայց իրա շնորհքով ա ստեղծել, ոչ թե սպարապետի ողորմածությամբ: Գոնե 2 լեզու հաստատ գիտի: Եղած ցանկացածին ադին-նա ադին կտանի ջուրը, ծարավ հետ կբերի: Կարաս ասես, թե իրա ինչը լեվոնի ինչից ա պակաս՞: 
Վերջապես արեք հոտային վերաբերմունքը թոթափենք ու ինքնուրույն գնահատենք ամեն ինչ: Հոտային մոտեցումը թատրոնի ատրիբուտիկան է: Ըստ այդ կանոնակարգի, սկզբից մեկը պետք է ծափ տա, որ հետո մնացածը իրանց ճղելով բռավո գոռան: Որ սկզբի էդ մի էծը չլինի, ոչ մեկը ռիսկ չի անի արտահայտվել, թե լավ, էր, կամ վատ: Ավելին, եթե ակընհայտ լավ ներկայացման մասին մի հայտնի էծ  ընդմիջմանը ասի, դա հեչ բան ա, ապա մասսան վույ-ախք դեմքերով զզված դուրս կգա ներկայացումից: Էս ա մարդ ասածը- մեկը մյուսով ապրող, մեկը մյուսով կողմնորոշվող, մեկը մյուսի դեմը կզած, կամ կզացնող: Ու հիմնական հարցը ոչ թե "վույ աման", կամ "յախքն" ա, այլ  իսկական պետուխին ստից պետուխից  ջոկելու ու դրա հետևից գնալու մեջ է: 
Վոբշեմ, Նիկոլը կարող է լիդեր դառնալ, բայց ինքը նաղդ նստած ա,  Ու մի գուցե դա էլ ելք չի, որովհետև Նիկոլի արսենալը նորից միտինգն ա, որը անիմաստ ա: Պետք է թաղի մակարդակով ԲՏ-ուն ատպոր տրվի: ԲՏ-են պետք ա մեջտեղից դուրս գա, այ էն ժամանակն էլ կերեվա, թե ով ա նոր լիդերը  :Ok:  
Նաև մի խնդրանք Ռամ ջան, հարցերդ տալուց մի ամաչի կարապետիչի մասին վերաբերմունքդ բաց արտահայտես, մեկ ա, դա քոնը չի,  :LOL:

----------

Rammer (06.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

պետքա,բայց մենակ երիտասարդներով լցված,մինչը 27 տարեկան,որ լինի ես էլ կմտնեմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, դու հիմա ասում ես՝ պետքա ՀԱԿ-ից դուրս գանք, նստենք, ոչ մի բան չանենք, ՀԱԿ-ը միտինգ անի, չգնանք, ՀԱԿ-ը ընտրությունների մասնակցի, չսատարենք, ու նստենք սպասենք մի նոր անկեղծ, արդար ու խիզախ ընդդիմադիր գա, կամ Նիկոլին բաց թողեն, գա հեղափոխություն անենք: Տենց չի: Էսօր ունենք իքիբիր, պետքա էդ խաղանք, իքիբիրներով էլ ա լինում մարս անել, քարերի դասավորությունից ա կախված: Այ եթե կոչ անես ինչ-որ բան անելու, քննարկենք, ծանրութեթև անենք, ու գործի դնենք կոչդ, բայց որ կոչ ես անում ոչ մի բան չանել, ես փաս, տենց կոչեր սաղ օրը իշխանությունները անում են, ասում են՝ ամեն ինչ լավ ա, տնտեսությունը վազում ա, բանակը սաղ օրը ժիմ ա անում, հենց մի հատ տեղներիցդ շարժվեք, օրորոցում կխեղդենք:


Կուկ ջան, Էսօր սա կարդացի 



> *Մարդ էդ գեներալներին, էդ պաշտոնյաներին հարցներ, եթե ձեր տղուն տենց վիճակում բերեին, ոնց որ իմ կամ մյուսների որդիներին բերեցին, ի՞նչ կանեիր:* Եթե փոքր «ուազիկը» կիզիչ արեւի տակ մի քանի ժամ գալիս է, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք ինչ է լինում դրա մեջ գտնվող դիակի հետ: *Միքսեռը գիտե՞ք ինչպես է աշխատում: Այ, այդ նույն բանը այս դիակների հետ է եղել:* Մեր ՊՆ-ն էլ մեքենաներ չունի: *Մենք բանակ առողջ տղաներ ենք ուղարկում, իրենք մեզ դիակներ են վերադարձնում, գոնե նորմալ տեսքով վերադարձնեն:* Եթե մեր ՊՆ-ն մեքենա ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն չունի` եկեք օգնենք:
> Երեկ *զոհվածներից մեկի հայրը զանգահարեց, լաց էր լինում* ու պատմում, որ որդու դիակը փակ վիճակում է թաղել: Ասում է` «*կինս ասում էր, թե բացի երեխուս տեսնեմ, ասում էի` չէ: Խնդրում էր, բայց չբացեցի: Կինս պնդում էր, բայց չէի կարող բացել, չգիտեի ինչ անել, սկսեցի մարդկանց մոտ կնոջս ծեծել, միայն թե չստիպի, որ որդու որդնած դիակը բացեմ եւ իրեն ցույց տամ»*: Իսկ եթե մեքենան լինի, դիակները նորմալ տեղ կհասնեն, ծնողները այս վիճակների մեջ չեն հայտնվի:
> http://www.armtimes.com/15293





> *Զոհվածի հայրը, եղբայրը եւ մյուս բարեկամները մեկ օր թաքցրել են մորից, թե ինչ է պատահել:* Ասել են, թե «թուրքը հարձակվել է, Անդրանիկը վիրավոր է»: *Ավելի ուշ, երբ մայրը սկսել է պնդել, որ իրեն տանեն վիրավոր որդուն տեսնելու, հարազատները պատմել են ողջ ճշմարտությունը*:http://www.armtimes.com/15287


Երկու մեջբերումն էլ նույն  օրվա հայկական ժամանակից են: Կասես թե ընդիմության հարցի հետ կապ չունի: Իհարկե, առաջին հայացքից կապ չունի, բայց սա ահավոր արմատական հարց է:
Էս ամեն ինչը շատ հեռու է նորմալից: Տղա կորցնողը մտածում է փող հավաքի, մեքենա առնի, որ զոհվածների դիակները բարվոք ծնողներին հասնեն, փոխանակ  պաշտպանության նախարարին սատկացներ: Մյուսը կնոջն է ծեծում, որ ձենը կտրի, բայց ռիսկ չի անում տղամարդ լինի ու իր վրեժը լուծի: Սա է հարցը, թե ժողովրդի, թե ընդիմության- վրեժ չկա, թասիբ չկա: 
Էս մի տարվա մեջ 100 անգամ նույն բանը գրած կլինեմ, նորից ինձ նույն հարցն եք տալիս, թե ինչ անենք: Ասել եմ, Կուկ ջան ես ու դու անելիք չունենք, բայց գոնե հասարակական կարծիք պետք է ստեղծվի այն մասին,  ով կրակը կամ ք-քն է ընկնում, գոնե ինքը պետք է մուռ հանի իրեն լացացնողից: Ինչ է, տղա սպանող բանակի համար ծնողը վրեժի հարց չունի՞ թասիբի հարց չունի՞: Ընդիմությունը պետք է պաշտպանության նախարար լացացնի՞: Էդպես չի: Ամեն մեկս մեր բաժին անելիքն ունենք: Կյանքն էդ ձևի է, մեկին ժպտում է, մյուսի հերն անիծում: Մենք որպես հասարակություն յան ենք տվել դժբախտից ու մեր անհատներին տվել բորենիներին: Նրանք էլ հերթով դարան մտած, ում հաջողացնում,  բռնում հոշոտում են: 
Ընդիմությունը մի անգամ ռիսկ ունեցավ ասելու՞, թե այ ժողովուրդ, իմացեք, եթե մի պաշտոնյա ձեզ վատություն, թշնամություն արեց, տվեք սատկացրեք: Մենք եթե կարացանք-կօգնենք քեզ, չկարացանք, գոնե կգովերգենք որպես հասարակական, ազգային հերոսի: Չկա, գոյություն չունի էդ մոտեցումը, դրա համար էլ հայաստանը ընկել է շակալների ձեռը ու դառել ԲՏ-ու արգելավայր: 
Մեր պրոբլեմերը արդեն շատ վաղուց քաղաքական չեն, նրանք մտել են մեր կենցաղ ու այլանդակել մեզ: Ու մաքրել է պետք հենց կենցաղից սկսած: Մաղքրողն էլ մենակ ես ու դու չենք, այլ առողջ տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորդվող մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն քայլափոխի կասեն-տվեք սատկացրեք ԲՏ-ուն:

----------

Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր ունենք իքիբիր, պետքա էդ խաղանք, իքիբիրներով էլ ա լինում մարս անել, քարերի դասավորությունից ա կախված: Այ եթե կոչ անես ինչ-որ բան անելու, քննարկենք, ծանրութեթև անենք, ու գործի դնենք կոչդ, բայց որ կոչ ես անում ոչ մի բան չանել, ես փաս, տենց կոչեր սաղ օրը իշխանությունները անում են, ասում են՝ ամեն ինչ լավ ա, տնտեսությունը վազում ա, բանակը սաղ օրը ժիմ ա անում, հենց մի հատ տեղներիցդ շարժվեք, օրորոցում կխեղդենք:


Կուկ ջան, էս պահին քարերի դասավորությունը նենց ա, որ իքի-բիրով մենք ենք մարս լինում, ու հա պիտի լինենք: Դրա համար պետք ա նառդին փագել, անցնել շաշկի խաղալուն: Կամ բլոտի: Ես բլոտի կողմնակիցն եմ: Ախպերս, հո մազոխիստ չե՞նք, հա իքի-բիր գա, հա մեզ մարս անեն, մենք էլ ասենք, դե էս ա գալիս, սրանով խաղանք, ախպերս: Ես օրինակ չեմ ուզում խաղամ, չի դզում:

----------

Բիձա (05.08.2010), Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Համոզեցիր Բիձ, դե հիմա ասա ինչ մոտավոր սցենարով ենք շարժվում, կամ հնարավոր/հավանական սցենար կարա լինի… չեմ ուզում շատ մանրամասն գրես ուղղակի ընդհանուր գծերով մեզ համոզի, մենք էլ հարցեր տանք, բայց ոչ շատ դետալային կամ ճշգրիտ պատասխանի ակնկալիքով…
> 
> Գրի Բիձ, կարդում ենք… քեզ կարող են միանալ ցանկացողները…


Մեֆ ջան, Ռամ- ին ու Կուկին պատասխանեցի: Արժի որ,  քեզ էլ նույն բանը ուրիշ բառերով գրեմ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ լծան մարդ դուրս եկար հա...
> Բիձ ուզում եմ ասեմ որ ոչ թե ինքը միակն ա այլ միակը մնաց: Այսինքն չեն բերել ու ասել էս ձեզ առաջնորդ կայֆավատ եղեք...Մնացած բոլորը գնացին ու արժանապատվորեն սեղմեցին սեռժի մեկնած...
> Լևոնի ակաջները մաշավ արդեն: Հիմա մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ: *Օրինակ Տրիբունի հեղափոխական իդելաը հայտնի է` Օտումբաևան ա*  ) Քո պատկերացրած ընդիմադիր առաջնորը ով է կամ ինչպիսին պիտի լինի? Բացի Տիգրան Կարապետիչից էլ ով կա որ կուզեիր  հայ դառը իրականությունը դեպի տաներ բաղձալի ապագա?


Ախպերս, Տրիբունի հեղափոխական իդեալը էն մարդն ա, որը տունը վեր ընգած գլուխներս հիմար քարոզներով չի տանում - «կներեք կարծում էի արևմուտքի համար Ղարաբաղը առաջնային ա, բայց չէ, ոնց որ Իրաքն ավելի առաջնային դուրս եկավ, ներող ըլեք», կամ «աման, պատերազմ չլինի, թե չէ սաղիս կուտեն», կամ «գիտեք մենք դեմոգրաֆիական պրոբլեմ ունենք, Հայաստանի բնակչությունը պակասում ա» (տո լա՞վ է, այ էսի թազա բան էր, չէինք լսել, ծափեր), կամ «սահմանները պիտի բացվի, որ մենք ծաղկենք»: Ռամ ջան, Օոտւմբաեվաս սրա համեմատ ԳԻԳԱՆՏ Ա, իրա ցավը տանեմ: 

Ապեր, էս պահին Լևոնի պես քաղաքական մտածող մեր քուչի բիսետկից մի տաս հոգի կհավաքեմ: Յանիմ նենց գլուծգործոց մտքեր ա էլի արտահայտել  :Angry2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:06 ----------




> Համոզեցիր Բիձ, դե հիմա ասա ինչ մոտավոր սցենարով ենք շարժվում, կամ հնարավոր/հավանական սցենար կարա լինի… չեմ ուզում շատ մանրամասն գրես ուղղակի ընդհանուր գծերով մեզ համոզի, մենք էլ հարցեր տանք, բայց ոչ շատ դետալային կամ ճշգրիտ պատասխանի ակնկալիքով…
> 
> Գրի Բիձ, կարդում ենք… քեզ կարող են միանալ ցանկացողները…


Բիձու հացին վայիս ըլնեմ  :LOL: 

Մեֆ ջան, սցենարը սենց ա - ՀԱԿ-ը սենց երկու տարի էլ մեզ քաշ ա տալիս, իբր միակ ու ռադիկալ ընդդիմություն խաղալով, հայտարարություններ, մի երկու հատ արարման ծրագիր, անունը ուզում ես հարյուր կետ դիր, ուզում ես կենսաթոշակային բարեփոխումներ, մեկ ու մեջ հանրահավաք ենք անում, մի հատ կանալները ստուգում ենք, հո գլխաքանակը չի նվազում, ու գալիս հասնում ենք ԱԺ ընտրություններին: Ձեռի հետ անըդհատ խոսում ենք քաղաքացիական հասարակությունից, սահմանդրություննից, թե դրանք ինչ լավ բաներ են, բարձր գոռում ենք Ղարաբաղի մասին, ու ինչքան լավ բան ա բաց սահմանը, մի երկու դեսպան ենք ընդունում, ու էլի ռադիկալ ընդդիմության պեչատով մի 10-20 հոգով մտնում ենք ԱԺ: Այ էսքան բան: 

Մնում ա մի հատ հարց, ուզում եմ հասկանամ թե էտ «ռադիկալ» ընդդիմությունն ինչ ա: Խոսքի ի՞նչն ա «ռադիկալ»: Է՞ն որ ասում են, թե էս ինչ վատն են էս իշխանությունները: Յարաբ, խաբար չէինք, թազուց մեզ ասում են:

----------

REAL_ist (05.08.2010), Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Այ մարդ, դեռ չգտա՞ք նոր ընդդիմություն  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, Էսօր սա կարդացի 
> 
> 
> 
> Երկու մեջբերումն էլ նույն  օրվա հայկական ժամանակից են: Կասես թե ընդիմության հարցի հետ կապ չունի: Իհարկե, առաջին հայացքից կապ չունի, բայց սա ահավոր արմատական հարց է:
> Էս ամեն ինչը շատ հեռու է նորմալից: Տղա կորցնողը մտածում է փող հավաքի, մեքենա առնի, որ զոհվածների դիակները բարվոք ծնողներին հասնեն, փոխանակ  պաշտպանության նախարարին սատկացներ: Մյուսը կնոջն է ծեծում, որ ձենը կտրի, բայց ռիսկ չի անում տղամարդ լինի ու իր վրեժը լուծի: Սա է հարցը, թե ժողովրդի, թե ընդիմության- վրեժ չկա, թասիբ չկա: 
> Էս մի տարվա մեջ 100 անգամ նույն բանը գրած կլինեմ, նորից ինձ նույն հարցն եք տալիս, թե ինչ անենք: Ասել եմ, Կուկ ջան ես ու դու անելիք չունենք, բայց գոնե հասարակական կարծիք պետք է ստեղծվի այն մասին,  ով կրակը կամ ք-քն է ընկնում, գոնե ինքը պետք է մուռ հանի իրեն լացացնողից: Ինչ է, տղա սպանող բանակի համար ծնողը վրեժի հարց չունի՞ թասիբի հարց չունի՞: Ընդիմությունը պետք է պաշտպանության նախարար լացացնի՞: Էդպես չի: Ամեն մեկս մեր բաժին անելիքն ունենք: Կյանքն էդ ձևի է, մեկին ժպտում է, մյուսի հերն անիծում: Մենք որպես հասարակություն յան ենք տվել դժբախտից ու մեր անհատներին տվել բորենիներին: Նրանք էլ հերթով դարան մտած, ում հաջողացնում,  բռնում հոշոտում են: 
> Ընդիմությունը մի անգամ ռիսկ ունեցավ ասելու՞, թե այ ժողովուրդ, իմացեք, եթե մի պաշտոնյա ձեզ վատություն, թշնամություն արեց, տվեք սատկացրեք: Մենք եթե կարացանք-կօգնենք քեզ, չկարացանք, գոնե կգովերգենք որպես հասարակական, ազգային հերոսի: Չկա, գոյություն չունի էդ մոտեցումը, դրա համար էլ հայաստանը ընկել է շակալների ձեռը ու դառել ԲՏ-ու արգելավայր: 
> Մեր պրոբլեմերը արդեն շատ վաղուց քաղաքական չեն, նրանք մտել են մեր կենցաղ ու այլանդակել մեզ: Ու մաքրել է պետք հենց կենցաղից սկսած: Մաղքրողն էլ մենակ ես ու դու չենք, այլ առողջ տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորդվող մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն քայլափոխի կասեն-տվեք սատկացրեք ԲՏ-ուն:


Բիձա ջան, լավ բան ես ասում, էսքան ժամանակ ասել ե՞մ, որ տականքին սատկացնելը սխալ ա, չեմ ասել չէ՞: Բայց էս կյանքին հարմարված ժողովրդով չես կարա սատկացնես տականքին: Երեխուն հարցնում ես՝ ի՞նչ ես ուզում դառնաս, ասում ա՝ ախռանիկ, որտև իրանք հաստավիզ են, վզներին հաստ ցեփ կա, 88 00 են բռնում, զենք ունեն, ում ուզում խփում են ու չեն նստում, սպիտակ նիվա ունեն, մեջն էլ լիքը թաթուլաարմենչիկախառը դիսկեր: Էսօրվա դրությամբ թաղային հեղինակություն պիտակը կպցրած ա էն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր ընտրությունների ժամանակ բերետներին օգնում են, որ իրանց ասած մարդուն չընտրողներին տանեն փակեն, որ ընտրատարածքներում կնանիքին են ծեծում, սրանք են էսօր կոչվում թաղային հեղինակություն: Ու ամենահետույքայինն էն ա, որ ժողովրդի համար էդ արդեն վաղուց նորմալ ա, որ թերթում գրում են՝ էսինչ թաղային հեղինակությունը սևի ընտրվելու համար ջահել աղջկա ա ծեծել, ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ ո՞նց կարա տենց բան լինի: Հիմա էս ժողովրդին նստի ու թասիբի մասին պատմի, տես կհավատա՞: Էս ժողովրդին պետքա պատմել մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներ, սահմանադրություն, այ էդ կարա չիմանա, արի ու տես, որ չգիտի, իսկ թասիբի տեղը սաղ էլ գիտեն, ուղղակի դուխ չունեն, որ օգտագործեն: 2008-ին ժողովուրդը Օպեռայում գոռում էր՝ սս ու ռք մարդասպան, բայց հլը էդ նույն մարդկանց ասա՝ հենց քեզ մի մենթ անտեղի բռնի, խոշտանգի, էդ ժամանակ էդ նույնը ասա, էլ չեմ խոսում սատկացնելու մասին: Չի լինի տենց, չի ասի, տան ոսկեղենը կծախի, էդ մենթից ներողություն խնդրելով կվաստակի իրա տուն գնալու հիմնարար իրավունքը: Մի մոռացեք, որ էդ ձեր ասած ֆուֆլո սահմանադրությամբ էր, որ հասել էինք հեղափոխության շեմին, որ մի քայլ էր մնում, չարեցին, ռիսկ չարեցին, վախեցան, ոնց կուզեք: Թեչէ էդ ժողովուրդը, որ գնում էր ու գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից, ոչ հիմար ա, ոչ էլ սկլեռոզով տառապող, ու ոչ էլ քո ասած հիպնոզն ա: Էդ մարդիկ ընդամենը հասկացան, որ էս պահին կա մի հնարավոր ճանապարհ, էդ ճանապարհը Լևոնի հետևից գնալն ա, ՀՀՇ-ի հետևից գնալն ա, էն ՀՀՇ-ի, որ քսան տարի առաջ մի գիշերում ունեզրկեց էդ նույն ժողովրդին՝ դրամ-ռուբլի կայֆերով: Ու մենակ էդ արդեն հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ ա եկել էս ժողովրդի գլխին, ինչ մեթոդներով ու ինչ աստիճանի ա ստորացվել էս ժողովուրդը, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից: Դու հիմա ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ ժողովրդի մեջ նենց թասիբ արթնացնել, որ, չեմ ասում պաշտոնյայի, այլ ինչ-որ շարքային մենթի սատկացնի: Մարդուն տանում քաղմաս ծեծելով սպանում են, դե փորձի մի հատ դեպուտատի կամ վիժվածք օլիգարխի թիկնապահին ասա, որ ասենք՝ ռեստորանում չի կարելի բարձր քֆուր տալ, որտև կողքի սեղաններին կանայք ու աղջիկներ կան: Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ թասիբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ մարդ, դեռ չգտա՞ք նոր ընդդիմություն


Հենց հինը «հաղթի» նորին կգտնենք:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց հինը «հաղթի» նորին կգտնենք:


Ձյաձ, իսկի գլխի չե՞ք ընկել, որ արդեն իսկ ընդդիմություն եք, ընդդիմության վառ արտահայտված բոլոր դրսևորումներով  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի նայած ում ու ինչին եք ընդդիմություն: Տվյալ պահին ընդդիմության ընդդիմությունն եք: Ընդ որում գործում եք Հայաստանում «ընդդիմության» համար ավանդույթ դառած բոլոր մեթոդներով. տակներդ բան չկա, բայց փրթում եք, գնա գալիս եմ  :Smile: 
Չես պատկերացնի, թե ոնց եմ երազում, որ մի «առաջնորդ» գա ու ձեզ առաջնորդի:
Որտև ոնց ասել եմ, նենց կշարունակեմ ասել, էդ ձեր ասածները, որ ՀԱԿ-ն արհեստական լցնում ա ընդդիմադիր դաշտը ու չի թողնում ուրիշներին շարժվել՝ հասարակ ֆուֆլո ա:
Այո՛, էսօր իսկապես միակ ընդդիմությունը (գործող ուժը) ՀԱԿ-ն ա:
Մնացածը ջուր, ֆուֆլո են: Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշների համար տեղ չկա, կամ ՀԱԿ-ը նրանց արգելում ա աշխարհ դուրս գալ. դա թույլի ինքնաարդարացում ա, որը չգիտես ինչի կրկնում եք: Իսկ իրականությունն էն ա, որ մնացածը ընդամենը ֆուֆլո ա:

հ.գ. Հատուկ քո համար շատ եմ օգտագործում ֆուֆլո բառը:
հ.հ.գ. Շատ կուզեի, որ ընդդիմության մասին «ք*քլ*ն ընդդիմություն» ասողները մի հատ հետադարձ նայեյին ու գնահատեին, թե էդ ընդդիմության գրեթե բոլոր լիդերները ինչ զրկանքների մեջով են անցել, ինչ տղամարդավարի են անցել ու մի հատ հետադարձ իրանց հարց տային, թե իրանք ինչքանով են ազնիվ նման գնահատական տալիս ու արդյոք դա տաղմարդկայի՞ն ա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, լավ բան ես ասում, էսքան ժամանակ ասել ե՞մ, որ տականքին սատկացնելը սխալ ա, չեմ ասել չէ՞: *Բայց էս կյանքին հարմարված ժողովրդով չես կարա սատկացնես տականքին:* Երեխուն հարցնում ես՝ ի՞նչ ես ուզում դառնաս, ասում ա՝ ախռանիկ, որտև իրանք հաստավիզ են, վզներին հաստ ցեփ կա, 88 00 են բռնում, զենք ունեն, ում ուզում խփում են ու չեն նստում, սպիտակ նիվա ունեն, մեջն էլ լիքը թաթուլաարմենչիկախառը դիսկեր: Էսօրվա դրությամբ թաղային հեղինակություն պիտակը կպցրած ա էն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր ընտրությունների ժամանակ բերետներին օգնում են, որ իրանց ասած մարդուն չընտրողներին տանեն փակեն, որ ընտրատարածքներում կնանիքին են ծեծում, սրանք են էսօր կոչվում թաղային հեղինակություն: Ու ամենահետույքայինն էն ա, որ ժողովրդի համար էդ արդեն վաղուց նորմալ ա, որ թերթում գրում են՝ էսինչ թաղային հեղինակությունը սևի ընտրվելու համար ջահել աղջկա ա ծեծել, ոչ ոք չի զարմանում, ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ ո՞նց կարա տենց բան լինի: Հիմա էս ժողովրդին նստի ու թասիբի մասին պատմի, տես կհավատա՞: Էս ժողովրդին պետքա պատմել մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներ, սահմանադրություն, այ էդ կարա չիմանա, արի ու տես, որ չգիտի, իսկ թասիբի տեղը սաղ էլ գիտեն, ուղղակի դուխ չունեն, որ օգտագործեն: 2008-ին ժողովուրդը Օպեռայում գոռում էր՝ սս ու ռք մարդասպան, բայց հլը էդ նույն մարդկանց ասա՝ հենց քեզ մի մենթ անտեղի բռնի, խոշտանգի, էդ ժամանակ էդ նույնը ասա, էլ չեմ խոսում սատկացնելու մասին: Չի լինի տենց, չի ասի, տան ոսկեղենը կծախի, էդ մենթից ներողություն խնդրելով կվաստակի իրա տուն գնալու հիմնարար իրավունքը: Մի մոռացեք, որ էդ ձեր ասած ֆուֆլո սահմանադրությամբ էր, որ հասել էինք հեղափոխության շեմին, որ մի քայլ էր մնում, չարեցին, ռիսկ չարեցին, վախեցան, ոնց կուզեք: Թեչէ էդ ժողովուրդը, որ գնում էր ու գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից, ոչ հիմար ա, ոչ էլ սկլեռոզով տառապող, ու ոչ էլ քո ասած հիպնոզն ա: Էդ մարդիկ ընդամենը հասկացան, որ էս պահին կա մի հնարավոր ճանապարհ, էդ ճանապարհը Լևոնի հետևից գնալն ա, ՀՀՇ-ի հետևից գնալն ա, էն ՀՀՇ-ի, որ քսան տարի առաջ մի գիշերում ունեզրկեց էդ նույն ժողովրդին՝ դրամ-ռուբլի կայֆերով: Ու մենակ էդ արդեն հերիք ա հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ ա եկել էս ժողովրդի գլխին, ինչ մեթոդներով ու ինչ աստիճանի ա ստորացվել էս ժողովուրդը, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ գնում ա Լևոնի հետևից: Դու հիմա ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ ժողովրդի մեջ նենց թասիբ արթնացնել, որ, չեմ ասում պաշտոնյայի, այլ ինչ-որ շարքային մենթի սատկացնի: Մարդուն տանում քաղմաս ծեծելով սպանում են, դե փորձի մի հատ դեպուտատի կամ վիժվածք օլիգարխի թիկնապահին ասա, որ ասենք՝ ռեստորանում չի կարելի բարձր քֆուր տալ, որտև կողքի սեղաններին կանայք ու աղջիկներ կան: Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ թասիբ:


Կուկ, համարյա հասել ենք համաձայնության: Դու ասում ես էս ժողովուրդը ընդունակ չի դրան, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ընդունակ է, ուղղակի վախեցած է, որ իրա արածը սխալ կհամարվի, -հակասահմանադրական: Մարդիկ վախեցած են թե ԲՏ-ուց, թե իշխանություններից, թե ընդիմությունից: Ես ասում եմ որ ընդիմությունը պետք ա պարզեցում մտցնի էս հարցում ու հայտնի իր դիրքորոշումը: Ընդիմությունը, իրա առաջնորդով ու սաղ վերխուշկով հանդերձ,  պետք ա պաշտոնապես հայտարարի, որ ժողովուրդ, ով ձեզ վատություն արեց, խանգարեց, ծեծեց, կամ սպանեց, համարժեք պատասխան տվեք, սատկացրեք, մթով բռնացրեք-մաման լացացրեք: Որ ամեն նման վրեժ լուծողը,   որպես ազգի հերոս, մեր գլխի վրա տեղ կունենա: 
Էսքան բան: Ընդիմությունը հենց էս չի անում: Ամեն անգամ հավաքվում դատարկ ղալմաղալ ա անում-ցվրվում:  Էսքան վախտ մի բառ անգամ խոսացած չկա հետադարձ վրեժի կարևորության մասին: Հակառակը, միշտ հեզության քարոզ ա անում: Մի անգամ պրիզնատ եկած չկա, որ ԲՏ-եքի բեսպրեդելը պատասխան չստանալուց ա սկսվել ու խորացել: 
Էդ քո նկարագրած գելերը որ մի ատպոր ստանան վաղը կուռկուռրի ձագ կդառնան: Վերջապես հայ տղամարդը պետք ա իրեն որպես տղամարդ ցուց տա, այլ ոչ թե լացկան, կնանիքի փեշի տակ ծվարած անօգնական երեխա:

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի օր առաջ բանակում հերթական խայտառակ դեպքն ա եղել:
Ըստ պաշտոնական վարկածի զինվորը սպանել է 5 այլ զինվորների (այդ թվում՝ սպայի), ապա ինքնասպան եղել:
Ըստ դիտարկումների այժմ ամբողջովին բանակը մեղքը բարդելու է այդ զինվորի վրա:

Ինչի՞ հիշեցի:
Որովհետև, պարոնայք «սատկացնողներ», դուք էդ մասին լռում եք: Որովհետև դուք էսօր փողոցում չեք՝ պահանջելու համար, որ այդ զինվորին ՊՆ-ն որպես հանցագործ չներկայացնի, չնայած որ ըստ էության էդ զինվորն արել ա էն, հավանական ա, ինչի մասին դուք էստեղ երգեր եք երգում ու ասում, որ դա ա պետք անել: Սա ասում եմ հստակեցնելու համար, որ հենցընենց եք ասում, տակը բան չկա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի քանի օր առաջ բանակում հերթական խայտառակ դեպքն ա եղել:
> Ըստ պաշտոնական վարկածի զինվորը սպանել է 5 այլ զինվորների (այդ թվում՝ սպայի), ապա ինքնասպան եղել:
> Ըստ դիտարկումների այժմ ամբողջովին բանակը մեղքը բարդելու է այդ զինվորի վրա:
> 
> Ինչի՞ հիշեցի:
> Որովհետև, պարոնայք «սատկացնողներ», դուք էդ մասին լռում եք: Որովհետև դուք էսօր փողոցում չեք՝ պահանջելու համար, որ այդ զինվորին ՊՆ-ն որպես հանցագործ չներկայացնի, չնայած որ ըստ էության էդ զինվորն արել ա էն, հավանական ա, ինչի մասին դուք էստեղ երգեր եք երգում ու ասում, որ դա ա պետք անել: Սա ասում եմ հստակեցնելու համար, որ հենցընենց եք ասում, տակը բան չկա:


Մենք էլ հենց էդ մասին ենք խոսում, որ   հարցը ոչ թե փողոցում բողոքելով պետք է լուծվի, այլ պադյեզդներում, գիշերով ու կիրպիչով: Ու լուծողն էլ քաշվողի ախպերը, քեռին, հերը, հորոխպերը պետք ա լինեն: Որ մի 2-3 բարեկամ վրեժ լուծեցին պադոնոկից, դրանից հետո ոչ բարեկամն էլ խաղ կմտնի ու կարգ ու կանոն կհաստատվի:  Իսկ քո ասած միտինգը արդեն 20 տարի է փողոցում քաղաքացի է ֆռռում: Ինչի է հասել՞ : Կարող ա, մի հոգի պակաս ա սպանվել՞:
Իսկ էդ զինվորը իսկապես արել ա էն, ինչ պետք ա արվեր: Ինքը  հերոս ա,  Ընդիմությունը հենց էս մասին պետք է հրապարակավ ասի ու հայտարարի որպես հերոս: Այլ ոչ թե խնդրի նախարարից, որ իրեն հանցագործ չհամարեն:  
Վերջապես պահանջել-խնդրելային ստրկամտությունը պետք է փոխարինվի ինքնուրույնությամբ: Եթե էդ տղուն ընդիմությունը հերոս հռչակեց, իշխանություններն են շուռ գալու ընկնեն չոլերը, թե չէ հա նտենց չի ու ընկնելու են հիմար վիճակի մեջ: Հասարակության համար դատավոր կոչվածը դա նշանկված կամակատար դտավորը չի, այլ հենց ժողովուրդն է: Ընդիմությունը էդ էլեմենտար իրավունքն էլ է մոռացել:

----------

dvgray (05.08.2010), Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> ըստ էության էդ զինվորն արել ա էն, հավանական ա, ինչի մասին դուք էստեղ երգեր եք երգում ու ասում, որ դա ա պետք անել: Սա ասում եմ հստակեցնելու համար, որ հենցընենց եք ասում, տակը բան չկա:


իսկապես
այս զինվորը արել է էն, ինչ որ* պետք է - MUST*  աներ ընդիմություն կոչվող մասսան, որը այս երկու և ավել տարի է ինչ երգ ասես որ չերգեց:

----------

Բիձա (05.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> իսկապես
> այս զինվորը արել է էն, ինչ որ* պետք է - MUST*  աներ ընդիմություն կոչվող մասսան, որը այս երկու և ավել տարի է ինչ երգ ասես որ չերգեց:


DV, ավատարդ կայֆոտ ա: Կարաս դոշին մի երկու տիպիկ բառ ավելացնես ու հետ դնես՞ -վաբշե կխփի:
Օրինակ ես կավելացնեի -տիրոջդ մերը, կամ տիրուս մերը:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> DV, ավատարդ կայֆոտ ա: Կարաս դոշին մի երկու տիպիկ բառ ավելացնես ու հետ դնես՞ -վաբշե կխփի:
> Օրինակ ես կավելացնեի -տիրոջդ մերը, կամ տիրուս մերը:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   Չուկը որ տենա, պատկերացնում եմ թե ինչ կոտորած կլինի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (05.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, տղերք:
Գործող ընդդիմության արժեհամակարգն (ինչպես և իմը) ուրիշ են:
Սա պիտի ձեր պահանջը լիներ, որտև էդ ձեր պահանջմունքի մի ինչ-որ տեղում իրագործումն ա: Բայց մինչև իմ էդ մասին գրելը դուք լռել եք: Ինչու՞: Ոովհետև գրում եք՝ գրելու համար: Իրական ասելիք չկա: Կա բողոք, արդարացի բողոք ստեղծված իրավիճակից, որին պրպտում ու լուծում եք գտնում ու գտնում եք մենակ ուժի ճանապարհը, որտև մնացած ամեն տարբերակից հուսահատված եք: Բայց էդ դեպքում, եթե ի տարբերություն գործող ընդդիմությանը, դուք հանգել եք միայն այդ լուծումը տեսնելուն, ապա բարի եղեք դրա ամեն չնչին օրինակ տեսնել, ոչ թե ուղղակի՝ էջեր լցնելու համար շարունակաբար նույնը գրեք, առանց մի միլիմետր շեղվելու, նույն սահմանափակ համոզումներով: Ազնիվ չեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քանի օր առաջ բանակում հերթական խայտառակ դեպքն ա եղել:
> Ըստ պաշտոնական վարկածի զինվորը սպանել է 5 այլ զինվորների (այդ թվում՝ սպայի), ապա ինքնասպան եղել:
> Ըստ դիտարկումների այժմ ամբողջովին բանակը մեղքը բարդելու է այդ զինվորի վրա:
> 
> Ինչի՞ հիշեցի:
> Որովհետև, պարոնայք «սատկացնողներ», դուք էդ մասին լռում եք: Որովհետև դուք էսօր փողոցում չեք՝ պահանջելու համար, որ այդ զինվորին ՊՆ-ն որպես հանցագործ չներկայացնի, չնայած որ ըստ էության էդ զինվորն արել ա էն, հավանական ա, ինչի մասին դուք էստեղ երգեր եք երգում ու ասում, որ դա ա պետք անել: Սա ասում եմ հստակեցնելու համար, որ հենցընենց եք ասում, տակը բան չկա:





> Չէ, տղերք:
> Գործող ընդդիմության արժեհամակարգն (ինչպես և իմը) ուրիշ են:
> Սա պիտի ձեր պահանջը լիներ, որտև էդ ձեր պահանջմունքի մի ինչ-որ տեղում իրագործումն ա: Բայց մինչև իմ էդ մասին գրելը դուք լռել եք: Ինչու՞: Ոովհետև գրում եք՝ գրելու համար: Իրական ասելիք չկա: Կա բողոք, արդարացի բողոք ստեղծված իրավիճակից, որին պրպտում ու լուծում եք գտնում ու գտնում եք մենակ ուժի ճանապարհը, որտև մնացած ամեն տարբերակից հուսահատված եք: Բայց էդ դեպքում, եթե ի տարբերություն գործող ընդդիմությանը, դուք հանգել եք միայն այդ լուծումը տեսնելուն, ապա բարի եղեք դրա ամեն չնչին օրինակ տեսնել, ոչ թե ուղղակի՝ էջեր լցնելու համար շարունակաբար նույնը գրեք, առանց մի միլիմետր շեղվելու, նույն սահմանափակ համոզումներով: Ազնիվ չեք:


Արտ ջան, բայց քեզ անկեղծ ու ախպերավարի ասեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ի, Սերժի, Քոչարյանի ու Լևոնի պես դու էլ էլ արդեն կարում կոնկրետ դեպքը սիրուն սարքել նրա գլխին ում գլխին, որ էտ պահին հարմար ա: 

Ուրեմն, վերջին երկու տարում, Լևոնի քաղաքական դաշտ մտնելուց հետո (չասեմ դրա արդյունքում), ու «իշխանությունները գնալով թուլանում են» անիիմաստ հայտարարություններից հետո, էս ավազակապետությունը տաս անգամ ավելի ա իրա դիրքերն ամրապնդել ու ավելի ա այլանդակվել, քան Քոչարյանի լավ վախտերով: Կեղծքին ու սուտը, խաբեյությունն ու քցոցին, սպանություններն ու թալանը հասել ա գագաթնակետին: Ու նույն բանն էլ տիրում ա բանակում: Պաշտպանության նախարարի հրաժարականի մասին նույնիսկ խոսք չկա, քանի որ սաղ էլ հասկանում են որ ՊՆ-ն պարզ բիզնես ա ու բանակի ու զինվորի պաշտպանության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: 

Հիմա կասես ինչի՞ եմ էսքան գլուխդ տանում: Նրա համար, որ կոնկրետ էտ դեպքը ներկայացնել որպես Բիձու ասած ԲՏ-ին սատկացնելու դեպք չի կարելի: Էտ դեպքը հատուկ նրա համար ա, որ բոլորս հասկանանք, որ ավազակապետությունը քոքից արունլվա քանդելու փոխարեն ուրիշ բաներից խոսալը Հայաստանում հիմարություն ա: Ու էտ հիմարության արդյունքում նաև իշխանությունների էսօրվա հաբռգածությունը: Էն որ Լֆիկները մտել են բանակ, ու արդեն մի շաբաթվա մեջ յոթ զինվորի կյանքը ոչ մի գրոշի աեք չունի սրանց համար: Ու էս ամենը նրան հետրանքով ա, որ ՀԱԿ ու Լևոնը անձամբ ապացուցեցին իրանց պռավալով, որ ղզլբաշներն անպատժելի են, ու դաժե մարտի մեկը կարան մարսեն, որ դեմները պաղ չկա, ու էս «մեր դեմը խաղ չկա» բանաձևի պեչատը խփել ա Լևոնը, իրա տխմար ելույթներով, համագործակցության կոչերով ու Ղարաբաղ-Ղարաբաղ խաղալով: 

Նենց, որ ապեր, էտ զինվորը ԲՏ-ի չի սատկացրել, էտ զինվորը ղլզբաշների հերթական անմեղ զոհն ա, ու իրա նման էլի վեց հոգի: Ու դրա մեղավորը էլի ղզլբաշներն են, ու ընդդիմությունը իրա անգործությամբ:

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան:
Եթե էդ սպան իրան ստորացրել ա, դիցուք, ապա նույն սիտուացիան ա, ինչ-որ ներկայացնում եք, նույն նման դեպքն ա, որ երկու օր առաջ Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը Վրաստանի մասին գրել էր, ու ասենք Բիձեն ծափ էր տալիս: Էնպես որ արի կլինի մի խոսի «գլխին սարքելուց»: Ես պարզ ու հստակ ասում եմ, ձեր ամբողջ խոսացածի տակ հիմք չկա: Անկապ խոսում եք: Ֆուֆլո ա ձեր ամբողջ գրածը: Ցավոք: Ցավոք, որտև ես կուզեի իրական քննադատություն լսել:

----------


## Chuk

> Նախկին խորհրդային հանրապետությունների շարքում երկիրը մշտապես լքելու ամենամեծ ցանկությունը հայաստանցիների մոտ է առկա: Նման պատկեր են ստացել Gallup հետազոտական կենտրոնի մասնագետները` ուսումնասիրելով 2009-ին ԱՊՀ-ի երկրներում առկա միգրացիոն միտումները:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը, նույն հարցումը վկայում է, որ հայ երիտասարդները ևս նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրների բնակիչների շարքում ամենաշատը կցանկանային, հնարավորության դեպքում, ուսուցման կամ աշխատանքային որևէ ծրագրով մեկնել երկրից: Հարցումները վկայում են, որ հայաստանցիները մեծ ցանկություն ունեն մեկնելու արտերկիր նաև ժամանակավոր աշխատանքի: Հարցման համաձայն, նման ցանկություն ունի Հայաստանի բնակչության 44 տոկոսը:
> 
> Հայաստանից հեռանալու ցանկություն ունի երկրի բնակչության 39 տոկոսը, Վրաստանից` 14 տոկոսը, իսկ Ադրբեջանից` 12 տոկոսը:
> 
> Երկրորդ տեղում Մոլդովան է, որտեղ բնակիչների 36 տոկոսն է երազում երկիրն ընդմիշտ լքելու, իսկ 53 տոկոսը` արտագնա աշխատանքի մասին:
> 
> Gallup-ի անցկացրած հետազոտության համաձայն՝ նախկին խորհրդային պետությունների յուրաքանչյուր չորրորդ քաղաքացին, եթե ունենար նման հնարավորություն, կցանկանար հեռանալ իր երկրից` ընդմիշտ, ժամանակավոր աշխատանքի կամ սովորելու նպատակով: Նման ցանկություն ԱՊՀ-ի երկրներում այժմ 70 միլիոն մարդ ունի, նրանց գրեթե կեսը կցանկանար ընդհանրապես լքել իր հայրենիքն ու բնակություն հաստատել այլ երկրում:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Տեսնու՞մ եք էդ Լևոնին, իրա վերջին ելույթի դեմոգրաֆիայի մասին հատվածը իրական դարձնելու համար Gallup-ին հատուկ սոցհարցում է պատվիրել  :Cray: 
Անպիտանի՛ մեկը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ճիշտ ես ապեր տեսականորեն, բայց հենց գալիս ես հասնում ես Հայաստան բեզնինը պռծնում ա, տեսնում ես որ քաղաքականության ա կոչվում իրականում տուն տունիկը...Իշխանությունը ռուսական դրածո է , իսկ ընդիմությունը եթե չի, ապա հույսը դնում է միայն ռուսական աջակցությամբ իշխանափոխություն անելու վրա: Այսինքն անձերը փոխվելու են բայց ղեկավարվելու ա գաղութը նույն տեղից: Լևոնը ուղղակի անկեղծ ու բաց տեքստով էս ամենը ասեց`վերջապես:Շուտով ռուսնները իրենց բազանները ավելի կհզորացնեն համալրելով ժամանակակից ռազմական տեխնիկայով ( չնայած դրանց ուրա ժամանակակից տեխնիկա ), շուտով Հայաստանը կմիանա տամոժնի սայուզին, հետո ռուբլու գոտի ու տենց ...հա օտարալեզու դպրոցներն էլ վրից: 
> Հիմա վ պռիցիպե ինչ տարբերություն հայի պասպռտով, հայի համազգեստով բայց ռուսական բանակն ա կանգնած ղարաբաղում թե այլ համազգեստով ասենք Նատոի կամ թուրքական զինվորներ, մեկա Հայաստանը հպատակի դերում ա, մանրդրամի, իտոգում հավայի մսացու...
> *Այստեղից եզրակցությունը ` բեժած նադո...*


*Հայաստանցիների 39 տոկոսը ցանկանում է լքել երկիրը. Gallup*

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չեմ ջոգում, Gallup-ին սկսել եք հավատա՞լ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ ջոգում, Gallup-ին սկսել եք հավատա՞լ


Բագ, պետք չի հավատալ Գելափին, պետք ա հավատալ սեփական աչքերին: Ինքդ նույն հարցումն անցկացրու  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

Չուկ, ընդիմություն -իշխանություն հակադիր բանակների կառուցվածքը հասկանալը համար մեկ խնդիրն է: Առանց դրա անհնար է գործողությունների ծրագիր մշակելը, առավել ևս հաղթանակի մասին խոսելը
Ընդիմությունը ունի լիդեր, միտինգ ու ակտիվ կորիզ:
Իշխանությունը ունի շեֆ, առաջին ու երկրորդ կռուգի փողատերեր իրենց գվարդիաներով, բանակի, ոստիկանության ու բերետավորների  հագուստներով ԲՏ-եք, ու թաղի սեփական ֆորմով գործող ԲՏ-եք:
Էս հակադիր երկու ուժերը, որ իրար դեմ են կանգնած, պետք է որոշակի համարժեքություն ունենան: Հակառակ դեպքում թուլություն ունեցողը պարտված  է: 
Ըստ եղած փորձի, ընդիմության ցանկացած քայլ դեմ է առնում բիրտ ֆիզիկական ուժի: Ստացվում է, որ ուզում ես միտինգ արա, ընտրություն, երթ կամ դատարանի դեմի կռիվ, ընդիմության լիդերի, կորիզի կամ ամբողջ ժողովրդի դեմ միշտ էլ կանգնած է իշխանության հիմքը հանդիսացող կրիմինալն ու ԲՏ-են: Երբեք սեռժը, ռոբը, կամ դոդը չեն եկել դեմ կանգնել լեվոնին, թե արի իրար դեմ տղամարդավրի կռվենք, կամ խոսենք: Հետևաբար ընդիմության պրոբլեմը հակադիր կողմի էդ ունիվերսալ ուժին- կռիմինալին, ԲՏ-ուն չեզոքացնելն է: 
Հնարավոր երկու տարբերակ կա մեծ ճակատամարտ  կամ պարտիզանական պայքար: Ըստ եղած փորձի մեծ ճակատամարտերը միշտ էլ  տանուլ են տրվել, որովհետև իշխանություն կոչված բանդան օգտվելով ֆորմալ սկզբունքներից-/պետության ներքին կարգ ու կանոնի պաշտպանություն/  բանակի ու ոստիկանի համազգեստով կրիմինալով կրակում է մարդկանց վրա ու հաղթում: Հետևաբար մնում է միայն պարտիզանական տակտիկան: Ամեն ԲՏ էլ գիշերը տուն է գնում, ցերեկներն էլ պոռնիկների մոտ - քնելու:  կնունք, ծնունդ ու թաղման է գնում, վոբշեմ իրա բառադի կյանքն է գլորում: 
Եթե ընդիմությունը իսկապես մտադրություն ունի հայաստան դզելու, այլ ոչ թե կերակրատաշտից օգտվելու, ապա նա պետք է մարդկանց խրախուսի կրիմինալի դեմն առնելու ցանկացած մեթոդներով: 
Սա է թվաբանությունը: Մնացածը լոլո են: Եթե չի անում, ուրեմն ֆուֆլո է, սուտ է, ստից է, մեզ էլ, իրան էլ խաբելով  է զբաղված: Եվ  իրա արածն ավելի վատ է, քան իշխանության արածը, որովհետև իշխանություն կոչվածը իր էությամբ գիշատիչ է: Մի երկրում շատ, մյուսում քիչ: Ընդիմությունն է, որ նրան կարգի է հրավիրում ու ռամկեքի մեջ պահում: Հայաստանում ոչ թե իշխանությունն է ինքնուրույն հասել բեսպրեդելի, այլ ընդիմությունն է քռչ, որ թողել է, որ գործը հասցնի բեսպրեդելի:  Կուզես ամեն անգամ մեր գրառումները պիտակի, կուզես առանց հիմնավորելու մեզ շարունակաբար սխալ հանի: 
Էս ա էությունը:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձ ջան, դու սահմանում ես ապացույց չունեցող համոզմունք:
Պարտադիր չի ուժային մեթոդով կամ պարտիզանական պայքարով հաղթել: Գանդին էլ որպես այլ տարբերակի նմուշ, ընդ որում, ոչ պարտադիր, որ հենց նման կերպ գնա ընթացքը:

Պետք ա կարողանալ նաև քննարկել մյուս տարբերակները՝ ձերբազատվելով ուղեղում մեխված կաղապարներից:
Լրացնեմ, որ իմ վերջին գրառումների հետ գրառումդ առնչություն ուղղակի չուներ:

----------


## Bruno

> Պետք ա կարողանալ նաև քննարկել մյուս տարբերակները՝ ձերբազատվելով ուղեղում մեխված կաղապարներից:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:  :Smile: 
Պետք է ձերբազատվել ուղեղում մեխված այն կաղապարից, որ միայն ԼՏՊ-ն կարող է երկիրը այս վիճակից հանել:

----------

Բիձա (05.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, դու սահմանում ես ապացույց չունեցող համոզմունք:
> Պարտադիր չի ուժային մեթոդով կամ պարտիզանական պայքարով հաղթել: Գանդին էլ որպես այլ տարբերակի նմուշ, ընդ որում, ոչ պարտադիր, որ հենց նման կերպ գնա ընթացքը:
> 
> Պետք ա կարողանալ նաև քննարկել մյուս տարբերակները՝ ձերբազատվելով ուղեղում մեխված կաղապարներից:
> Լրացնեմ, որ իմ վերջին գրառումների հետ գրառումդ առնչություն ուղղակի չուներ:


20 տարի գանդիզմ չէինք խաղում՞ : Մեր գանդիզմը մենք խաղացել ենք զերոյական արդյունքով ժողովրդի համար,   միլարդների բոնուսներով մի 2 հոգու համար:  $1000000-ի- տասնյակների համար, $100000-ի  հազարավորների համար: 
Շարունակենք նույնը՞

----------


## Kuk

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 
> Պետք է ձերբազատվել ուղեղում մեխված այն կաղապարից, որ միայն ԼՏՊ-ն կարող է երկիրը այս վիճակից հանել:


Ճիշտ է. եթե մի տասը տարի էլ նստենք սպասենք, կարողա մեկ ուրիշը հայտնվի, կարողա և չհայտնվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 
> Պետք է ձերբազատվել ուղեղում մեխված այն կաղապարից, որ միայն ԼՏՊ-ն կարող է երկիրը այս վիճակից հանել:


Ձերբազատվի, եթե դու այդպես ես համարում: Իսկ ուրիշ ու՞մ ես ճանաչում, որ նման կերպ է մտածում, նման կաղապար ունի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:49 ----------




> 20 տարի գանդիզմ չէինք խաղում՞ : Մեր գանդիզմը մենք խաղացել ենք զերոյական արդյունքով ժողովրդի համար,   միլարդների բոնուսներով մի 2 հոգու համար:  $1000000-ի- տասնյակների համար, $100000-ի  հազարավորների համար: 
> Շարունակենք նույնը՞


Արի անենք արձանագրում մեկ. Ես չեմ ասել, որ գանդիզմի ուղով գնանք, թեև դա իմ համար ընդունելի ուղի է: Ես ասել եմ, որ դա նմուշ է, որ ցույց է տալիս, որ քո ունեցած համոզմունքը աքսիոմ չի, այլ չապացուցված, ավելին, սխալ թեորեմ:

Անենք արձանագրում երկու. մենք 20 տարի գանդիզմ չենք արել, մենք 20 տարի համակերպվել ենք, ոչ թե համակարգված պայքարել:

----------


## Bruno

> Ձերբազատվի, եթե դու այդպես ես համարում: Իսկ ուրիշ ու՞մ ես ճանաչում, որ նման կերպ է մտածում, նման կաղապար ունի:


Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում:
Իսկ ճանաչածներից են՛ Վալոդը, Գերասիմը, Գվիդոնը և այլն: Հիմա բոլորի անունը չեմ կարող հիշել:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում:
> Իսկ ճանաչածներից են՛ Վալոդը, Գերասիմը, Գվիդոնը և այլն: Հիմա բոլորի անունը չեմ կարող հիշել:


Դե ուրեմն Վալոդին, Գերասիմին, Գվիդոնին և այլնին խորհուրդ կտաս, որ չմտածեն, որ միակ ելքը Լևոնն է: Եթե չհավատան, ասա, որ Չուկն էլ է այդպես համարում: Իսկ էս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ մոռանալ հորինված կերպարներ Վալոդին, Գերասիմին, Գվիդոնին և այլնին:

----------


## Bruno

> Իսկ էս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ մոռանալ հորինված կերպարներ Վալոդին, Գերասիմին, Գվիդոնին և այլնին:


Եթե մտածում ես, որ այդ կերպարները հորինված եին, ապա ըստ քո տրամաբանությամբ, ինչ պետք է պատասխանեի այս հարցիդ:




> Իսկ ուրիշ ու՞մ ես ճանաչում, որ նման կերպ է մտածում, նման կաղապար ունի:


Եվ մի՞թէ համամիտ չես, որ այդպիսի մարդիք էլ կան:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե մտածում ես, որ այդ կերպարները հորինված եին, ապա ըստ քո տրամաբանությամբ, ինչ պետք է պատասխանեի այս հարցիդ:
> 
> Եվ մի՞թէ համամիտ չես, որ այդպիսի մարդիք էլ կան:


 Այդպիսի մարդիկ կան: Կան նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր Սերժի քաղաքականությունը գերլավն են համարում, նրան համարում գերաստիճանի պետականամետ ու ազնիվ քաղ. գործիչ: Բայց էդ ամեն ինչը այս թեմայի հետ առնչություն չունի:

----------


## Bruno

> Այդպիսի մարդիկ կան: Կան նաև մարդիկ, ովքեր Սերժի քաղաքականությունը գերլավն են համարում, նրան համարում գերաստիճանի պետականամետ ու ազնիվ քաղ. գործիչ: Բայց էդ ամեն ինչը այս թեմայի հետ առնչություն չունի:


Այ քո գրածը հաստատ կապ չուներ այս թեմայի հետ:
Իսկ իմ գրառումը, կոնկրետ կապ ունի «Պե՞տք է Հայաստանին նոր ընդդիմություն։» վերնագրով թեմայի հետ: Քանի որ իմ գրառումը վերաբերվում էր ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչին:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ քո գրածը հաստատ կապ չուներ այս թեմայի հետ:
> Իսկ իմ գրառումը, կոնկրետ կապ ունի «Պե՞տք է Հայաստանին նոր ընդդիմություն։» վերնագրով թեմայի հետ: Քանի որ իմ գրառումը վերաբերվում էր ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչին:


Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով ներկայիս ընդդիմությունը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու վերջ: Այդ դեպքում խորհուրդ կտամ փոխել սեփական հայացքներդ:

----------


## Bruno

> Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով ներկայիս ընդդիմությունը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու վերջ: Այդ դեպքում խորհուրդ կտամ փոխել սեփական հայացքներդ:


Ապեր, իսկ ես խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադիր կարդալ այս բառակապակցությունը «ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչ»: Որը չի ենթադրում, որ ընդդիմությունը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է ու վերջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իսկ ես խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադիր կարդալ այս բառակապակցությունը «ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչ»: Որը չի ենթադրում, որ ընդդիմությունը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է ու վերջ:


Շնորհակալություն խորհուրդի համար: Անտեղի էր:
Այստեղ շատերը համարում են որ պետք է, կամ պետք չի նոր ընդդիմություն: Ես այստեղ չեմ ճանաչում որևէ մեկին, ով մտածում է, թե միայն Լևոնը կարող է փրկել:
Շնորհակալություն ժամանակս վատնելու համար: Բարի քննարկումներ:

----------


## Bruno

> Շնորհակալություն խորհուրդի համար: Անտեղի էր:


Ապեր, եթե պատրաստ չես այլոց խորհուրդները ընդունել, ապա խուսափիր ուրիշներին խորհուրդներ տալուց:




> Այստեղ շատերը համարում են որ պետք է, կամ պետք չի նոր ընդդիմություն: Ես այստեղ չեմ ճանաչում որևէ մեկին, ով մտածում է, թե միայն Լևոնը կարող է փրկել:


Իսկ (իմ կարծիքով) ես մտածում եմ, որ այդպիսիք կան, պարղապես չեն ուզում «պրիզնատ» գան:




> Շնորհակալություն ժամանակս վատնելու համար:


Իսկ սա արդեն ավելորդ էր: Էլ չասեմ ինչու: Երևի գլխի կընկնես:

----------

terev (06.08.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Պետք ա, բայց դե ընդիմությունը օդից չի ընկնում, ոչ էլ նենց ա որ եղած ընդիմությունը պիտի ասի ես էլ չկամ որ նոր ընդիմություն առաջանա, կոնկրետ Նիքոլի առումով ասեմ որ չեմ կարծում որ ինքը ՀԱԿ-ի կազմի մեջ գտնվող բոլոր ուժերին կարա ղեկավարի, ոչ էն իմաստով որ էտ ռեսուրսը չունի, ուղղակի լիքը մարդիկ իրան որպես լիդեր չեն ընդունի, նենց որ էս խնդիրը լուծվելու ա ավտոմատ, պիտի սպասենք խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին, դրանից հետո նոր քաղաքական դաշտում ռեալ փոփոխություններ կլինեն, մինչև էտ եթե ինչ որ էքստրիմ բան չպատահի ոչ մի ռեալ փոփոխություն էլ չի լինի հայոց քաղաքական դաշտումը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան:
> Եթե էդ սպան իրան ստորացրել ա, դիցուք, ապա նույն սիտուացիան ա, ինչ-որ ներկայացնում եք, նույն նման դեպքն ա, որ երկու օր առաջ Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը Վրաստանի մասին գրել էր, ու ասենք Բիձեն ծափ էր տալիս: Էնպես որ արի կլինի մի խոսի «գլխին սարքելուց»: Ես պարզ ու հստակ ասում եմ, ձեր ամբողջ խոսացածի տակ հիմք չկա: Անկապ խոսում եք: Ֆուֆլո ա ձեր ամբողջ գրածը: Ցավոք: Ցավոք, որտև ես կուզեի իրական քննադատություն լսել:


Չգիտեմ Բիձեն պաձեզդների մեթոդի մասին ինչ գիտի, բայց անձամբ ես պաձեզդային սատկացման գաղափարին էնքան էլ կողմնակից չեմ: Եթե չասեմ,ո ր ամբողջությամբ դեմ եմ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:58 ----------




> Մենք էլ հենց էդ մասին ենք խոսում, որ   հարցը ոչ թե փողոցում բողոքելով պետք է լուծվի, այլ պադյեզդներում, գիշերով ու կիրպիչով: Ու լուծողն էլ քաշվողի ախպերը, քեռին, հերը, հորոխպերը պետք ա լինեն: Որ մի 2-3 բարեկամ վրեժ լուծեցին պադոնոկից, դրանից հետո ոչ բարեկամն էլ խաղ կմտնի ու կարգ ու կանոն կհաստատվի:  Իսկ քո ասած միտինգը արդեն 20 տարի է փողոցում քաղաքացի է ֆռռում: Ինչի է հասել՞ : Կարող ա, մի հոգի պակաս ա սպանվել՞:
> Իսկ էդ զինվորը իսկապես արել ա էն, ինչ պետք ա արվեր: Ինքը  հերոս ա,  Ընդիմությունը հենց էս մասին պետք է հրապարակավ ասի ու հայտարարի որպես հերոս: Այլ ոչ թե խնդրի նախարարից, որ իրեն հանցագործ չհամարեն:  
> Վերջապես պահանջել-խնդրելային ստրկամտությունը պետք է փոխարինվի ինքնուրույնությամբ: Եթե էդ տղուն ընդիմությունը հերոս հռչակեց, իշխանություններն են շուռ գալու ընկնեն չոլերը, թե չէ հա նտենց չի ու ընկնելու են հիմար վիճակի մեջ: Հասարակության համար դատավոր կոչվածը դա նշանկված կամակատար դտավորը չի, այլ հենց ժողովուրդն է: Ընդիմությունը էդ էլեմենտար իրավունքն էլ է մոռացել:


Բիձա ջան, սկզբունքորեն ԲՏ-ին սատկացնելու սկզբունքին ես դեմ չեմ: Լավ էլ կողմ եմ: Բայց առանձին ԲՏ-ներին պադեզդներում սատկացնելը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու: Բերելու ա քաոսի, ու նոր տեսակի ԲՏ-ների ձևավորման: ԲՏ-ներ, որոնք էս անգամ էլ սաղիս գլխին փորձանք են դառնալու վրիժառուի դիմակով: Ինչ-որ նոր տեսակի թալիբան Հայաստանում: 

*Մեր երկրում ղզլբաշներից ազատվելու մի մեթոդ կա, ու էտ մեթոդը կոչվում ա «Ֆրանսիական Մեծ Հեղափոխություն» կամ «Փարիզի Կոմունա»: Այսինք, ալամ հայ ժողովուրդը մի մարդու պես, ոնց որ մարտի մեկին էր, պիտի հելնի ու մի նամուսով առաջնոդրի հետևից գնա ու ասի, «ՀՈՊ»:* Էտ «ՀՈՊ»-ը հայկական կատարսիսն ա, երբ սեփական ցավի ո տառապանքի, ինչի չէ նաև արյան միջոցով ազգը պիտի տականքից մաքրվի, ու պիտի ազատվի մասսայականորեն: Էսօր Ժամանակում մի հատ լավ հարցազրույց եմ կարդացել «տեղական արտադրության թուրքերի» մասին: Էտ թուրքը արդեն ամն տեղ ա: Մի կամ երկու պադեզդով կամ դաժե տաս ու քսան պադեզդով հարց չի լուծվում: Հարցը լուծվելու ա միայն զանգվածային ցավոտ պրոտեստով: Ցավոտ բոլորիս համար - համ ղզլբաշների, որ ժողովրդի գլխին փորձանք են դարձել, համ էլ ժողովրդի, որ քսան տարի ղզլբաշներին հանդուրժել են:

----------

Kuk (05.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Բիձա ջան, սկզբունքորեն ԲՏ-ին սատկացնելու սկզբունքին ես դեմ չեմ: Լավ էլ կողմ եմ: Բայց առանձին ԲՏ-ներին պադեզդներում սատկացնելը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու: Բերելու ա քաոսի, ու նոր տեսակի ԲՏ-ների ձևավորման: ԲՏ-ներ, որոնք էս անգամ էլ սաղիս գլխին փորձանք են դառնալու վրիժառուի դիմակով: Ինչ-որ նոր տեսակի թալիբան Հայաստանում:


Ստորագրություն, կնիք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան:
> Եթե էդ սպան իրան ստորացրել ա, դիցուք, ապա նույն սիտուացիան ա, ինչ-որ ներկայացնում եք, նույն նման դեպքն ա, որ երկու օր առաջ Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը Վրաստանի մասին գրել էր, ու ասենք Բիձեն ծափ էր տալիս: Էնպես որ արի կլինի մի խոսի «գլխին սարքելուց»: Ես պարզ ու հստակ ասում եմ, ձեր ամբողջ խոսացածի տակ հիմք չկա: Անկապ խոսում եք: Ֆուֆլո ա ձեր ամբողջ գրածը: Ցավոք: Ցավոք, որտև ես կուզեի իրական քննադատություն լսել:


Ապեր, ինչքան խելքներս հասնում ա, էնքան էլ քննադատում ենք: Որ սրանից ավելի քննարկեինք, Ակումբի տեղը ԱԺ-ում կոմ ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսում նստած կլինեինք: Իսկ իրական քննադատություն հիմա կա ամեն տեղ, նույնիսկ ՀԺ-ում, որը մեր քննդատությունից քիչ ա տարբերվում: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան, Չուկ ջան, «իրական» կամ «կառուցողական» քննդատություն ու ընդդիմություն տերմիններն էլ զուտ իշխանական են, ու մի ժամանակ վերաբերվում էին Համաժողովրդական Շարժմանն ու կոնկրետ Լևոնի: Այ մի ժամանակ ՕԵԿ-ն ու Դաշնակները կառուցողական ընդդիմություն էին, իրական քննադատությամբ: Ախպերս, իրոք, անկեղծ ու ընկերավարի խնդրում եմ, զերծ մնա տենց արտահայտություններից: Իրոք շատ ա նմանվում էս ամեն ինչը երկու տարի առաջվա Հայլուրական պրոպագանդային: Նրանք մի ժամանակ իշխանություններին էին ամեն մեթոդով պաշտպանում ու ցանկացած քննադատություն համարում ոչ իրական (ու մենք բոլորս միասին էտ քննադատողների շարքերում էինք ու ենք), իսկ հիմա դու ես գրեթե նույն մեթոդով պաշտպանում ՀԱԿ-ին: Չանձնավորես: Ասում եմ որպես ընկեր ու լավ ախպեր: 

Ապեր, ամեն տեսակի քննադատությունն էլ իր մեջ դրական էլեմենտ ունի: Գիտե ես չեմ ուզում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իմ ուզած ՀԱԿ-ը լինի: Հիմա ես էլ, ու իմ նման շատերը համոզված չեն, որ էտ մեր ուզած ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Ու դրանց մեջ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք ուզածդ պահին էլի ոտքի կկանգնեն ղզլբաշների դեմ: Մարինե Պետրոսյանը ամենալավ օրինակն ա: Բռատ, եթե նույնիսկ մենակ գրելով, առանց ավել բան անելու, կիսվում ենք մեր մտքերով, քննադատում ենք, կամ մի բան դուրներս չի գալիս, ուրեմն պատճառներ կան: Ոչ մեկս չենք ծախվել Արթուրիկի պես իշխանություններին, նույնն ենք:

----------

Վիշապ (05.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն, ես քեզ կամ որևէ ուրիշ մեկին երբևէ չեմ ասել մի գրեք: Գրեք: Բայց իրավունք ունե՞մ ասել, որ դրանք փաստարկված չեն, եթե այդպիսին եմ համարում: Իհարկե ունեմ: Ընդ որում ունեմ երկու հնարավոր դեպքերում էլ.
1. Դրանք իրապես փաստարկված չեն, ու ես այդ մասին բարձրաձայնում եմ,
2. Դրանք իրականում փաստարկված են, բայց իմ «խելքը չի հերիքում» (դիցուք) այդ փաստարկները տեսնել ու ես դա համարում եմ ոչ փաստարկված:

Ունեմ: Տրիբուն ձյա՛, անշուշտ ունեմ բարձրաձայնելու այդ մասին:
Իսկ եթե չունեմ, ապա նույն կերպ իրավունք ունեմ քեզնից պահանջելու, որ հաջորդ անգամ չփոձես իշխանական մեթոդի հետ համեմատել իմ խոսքը, բայց դու էլ դրա իրավունքն ունես, ինչպես և ես իրավունք ունեմ քո էդ համեմատության վրա ծիծաղել:

Իսկ ձեր «քննարկումներում» ես արդեն շատ երկար ժամանակ ա ինչ չեմ տեսնում նոր խոսք, որակական խոսք, լուրջ ու խորքային ասելիք: Ես տեսնում եմ ներկա իրավիճակից արդարացի դժգոհության հետևանքով անարդարացի հայհոյախոսություն, ոչ իրավաչափ քննադատություն ու բարձրաձայնում եմ էդ մասին: Մի փորձիր բռնանալ իմ իրավունքներին, սա խնդրում եմ որպես ընկեր ու լավ ախպեր, որպես քեզ իրապես հարգող, բայց ներկայիս քո դիրքորոշումը չընկալող մարդ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբուն, ես քեզ կամ որևէ ուրիշ մեկին երբևէ չեմ ասել մի գրեք: Գրեք: Բայց իրավունք ունե՞մ ասել, որ դրանք փաստարկված չեն, եթե այդպիսին եմ համարում: Իհարկե ունեմ: Ընդ որում ունեմ երկու հնարավոր դեպքերում էլ.
> 1. Դրանք իրապես փաստարկված չեն, ու ես այդ մասին բարձրաձայնում եմ,
> 2. Դրանք իրականում փաստարկված են, բայց իմ «խելքը չի հերիքում» (դիցուք) այդ փաստարկները տեսնել ու ես դա համարում եմ ոչ փաստարկված:


Չուկ ջան, երրորդ տարբերակը չկա՞, որ ասենք պարզապես չես ուզում փաստարկները տեսնել, չես ուզում հավատալ որ դրանք կան, ասենք՝ չես ուզում հիասթափվել, որովհետև հիասթափվելուց զզվում ես :Wink: 





> Իսկ ձեր «քննարկումներում» ես արդեն շատ երկար ժամանակ ա ինչ չեմ տեսնում նոր խոսք, որակական խոսք, լուրջ ու խորքային ասելիք: Ես տեսնում եմ ներկա իրավիճակից արդարացի դժգոհության հետևանքով անարդարացի հայհոյախոսություն, ոչ իրավաչափ քննադատություն ու բարձրաձայնում եմ էդ մասին:


Իզուր ես նսեմացնում քննարկումները: Նոր բաներ կան, օրինակ Տիգը միտք էր արտահայտեց, որ այնուամենայնիվ անձերից լավ էլ շատ բան է կախված, փաստարկեց, հետաքրքիր էր: Տրիբունը ինչպես միշտ պայծառ մտքեր է արտահայտում ու լավ էլ լուրջ ու փաստարկված (առհասարակ Տրիբունին պատասխանելիս պետք է հոգեպես կանգնել, դեմքին հարգալից արտահայտություն տալ ու անբռնազբոս սեղմել համակարգչի ստեղները), Բիձեն բավականին պրագմատիկ լուծումներ է առաջարկում ժողովրդի դուխը վերականգնելու առումով, ու էլի մակերեսային ու անլուրջ բաներ չի ասում կարծես թե: Իսկ դու անհասկանալի է թե ինչ ես ուզում և ինչ է քո ասելիքը:
Մեկ էլ այստեղ ինչ որ Նորիկից էիք խոսում, ժող, *Նոր*իկը դա *նոր* ընդդիմությունն է՞, թե Անդոյին նկատի ունեիք :Jpit:

----------

Բիձա (06.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Վիշապ, Անդոին նկատի ունեինք, ոնց որ :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Չգիտեմ* Բիձեն պաձեզդների մեթոդի մասին ինչ գիտի*, բայց անձամբ ես պաձեզդային սատկացման գաղափարին էնքան էլ կողմնակից չեմ: Եթե չասեմ,ո ր ամբողջությամբ դեմ եմ:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:58 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Բիձա ջան, սկզբունքորեն ԲՏ-ին սատկացնելու սկզբունքին ես դեմ չեմ: Լավ էլ կողմ եմ: Բայց առանձին ԲՏ-ներին պադեզդներում սատկացնելը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու: *Բերելու ա քաոսի, ու նոր տեսակի ԲՏ-ների ձևավորման:* ԲՏ-ներ, որոնք էս անգամ էլ սաղիս գլխին փորձանք են դառնալու վրիժառուի դիմակով: Ինչ-որ նոր տեսակի թալիբան Հայաստանում: 
> 
> *Մեր երկրում ղզլբաշներից ազատվելու մի մեթոդ կա, ու էտ մեթոդը կոչվում ա «Ֆրանսիական Մեծ Հեղափոխություն» կամ «Փարիզի Կոմունա»: Այսինք, ալամ հայ ժողովուրդը մի մարդու պես, ոնց որ մարտի մեկին էր, պիտի հելնի ու մի նամուսով առաջնոդրի հետևից գնա ու ասի, «ՀՈՊ»:* Էտ «ՀՈՊ»-ը հայկական կատարսիսն ա, երբ սեփական ցավի ո տառապանքի, ինչի չէ նաև արյան միջոցով ազգը պիտի տականքից մաքրվի, ու պիտի ազատվի մասսայականորեն: Էսօր Ժամանակում մի հատ լավ հարցազրույց եմ կարդացել «տեղական արտադրության թուրքերի» մասին: Էտ թուրքը արդեն ամն տեղ ա: Մի կամ երկու պադեզդով կամ դաժե տաս ու քսան պադեզդով հարց չի լուծվում: Հարցը լուծվելու ա միայն զանգվածային ցավոտ պրոտեստով: Ցավոտ բոլորիս համար - համ ղզլբաշների, որ ժողովրդի գլխին փորձանք են դարձել, համ էլ ժողովրդի, որ քսան տարի ղզլբաշներին հանդուրժել են:


Տրիբուն ջան, պադեզդային գաղափարախոսության մասին իմ իմացածը կոչվում է 
1-	ամերիկյան սահմանադրության 2-րդ  փոփախություն, որը իրավունք է տալիս մարդկանց զենք կրելու ու կիրառելու: Մարդկությունը երևի հազարամյակներ առաջ, իսկ ամերիկյան քաղաքական հայրերն էլ 2 դար առաջ հասկացել են, որ եթե հասարակ մարդը զենք  չունեցավ ու չկարողացավ պաշտպանվել, ԲՏ-ն դեմոկրատական պետության հովանավորմամբ գալու է ու նստի սաղի գլխին: Այս գաղափարը նախապես չկար սահմանադրության մեջ: Հետո հասկացան, /թե ֆայմեցին/ ու 10 -12 տարի հետո այն ամրագրեցին սահմանադրության մեջ: 
2-	Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյանը բերել է կոնկրետ աշխատած օրինակ, վրաստանի օրինակը, 
3-	Մինչև Վանոյի մինիստր դառնալը հայաստանում թփրտում էին, մի 2 ամսում ինքը բեսպրեդել սկսեց դրանց դեմ, ինքը դառավ ամենահզորը ու սաղը մտան ծակերը:
4-	Մեր կենցաղային մակարդակով վաղուց հայտնի է կատու ճղելու մասին ասացվածքը, որը հենց հանդուրժողի գլխին նստելու մասին է, շան հետ ընկերություն արա, բայց փետը ձեռդ պահին, էլ նույն շարքից է: 
Մի գուցե դու էլ տասնյակ նման ապացույցներ կունենաս:
 Իսկ վախը, թե նոր ղզլբաշներ կառաջանան, անտեղի է, որովհետև ներկա ղզլբաշների մոնոպոլ դիրքը   պայմանավորված է իշխանության հենարան լինելու պարագայով: Ժողովրդի պահանջով հրապարակ մտածների մի մասը մի գուցե նորից անցնի եղածների շարքը, բայց հաշվի առ, որ հենց ատպոր եղավ, նիսյայով կամ  համարյա նիսյայով «լավություն « անող թաղի ԲՏ-եքի մեծ մասը յան է տալու, որովհետև անիմաստ կլինի էդ գնով շառի մեջ ընկնելը: Մի կարծիր, որ բախումը համաշխարհային պատերազմի մասշտաբի է լինելու, կամ սաղ պադյեզդները արնաշաղաղ են դառնալու:  Հակառակը, պրիմիտիվ առնետավազք է լինելու իշխանական ԲՏ-ությունից դեպի ընդիմադիր ԲՏ-թյուն: Կգան, կտենան մեջը հաշիվ չկա, կկակղեն, ու կփորձեն այլ գործով հաց վաստակել: 
Ներկայումս մենք ենք թույլ տվել, որ իրենք հենց էս  արհեստին են:  Վտանգավոր կդառնա, -մասսայական այլ գործի կանցնեն:
Իսկ քո երազած մասսայական –ֆրանսիական հեղափոխության,  96-ին գնացինք, 2008-ին Լեվոնը գնաց- մարդիկ չեկան, միլիոնը չլրացավ, դաժե իրական, ռեալ 20000 չկար: Քո սցենարը հայաստանում  չի  աշխատում: Ղրղզստանում աշխատեց, բայց մեզ մոտ չի աշխատում: 
Ես համոզված չեմ, որ իմ ասածը կաշխատի: Որովհետև Վրաստանում 93 –ին այն ավտոմատ աշխատեց շնորհիվ այլ մենտալիտետի: Մեր մոտ էդ մենտալիտետը չկա: Տեսնում ես, տղուն բանակում սպանել են, կանգնել, փող է հավաքում  որ մեռելներին լավ մեքենայով տեղափոխեն:
Մեր  մենտալիտետը ոչ ֆրանսիական, ոչ էլ ղրղզական, կամ վրացական սցենարով է տանում: Մենք գենոցիդվողի մենթալիտետի ենք, դոդից բռնած, սիրուշ տոտայով պրծած:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, երրորդ տարբերակը չկա՞, որ ասենք պարզապես չես ուզում փաստարկները տեսնել, չես ուզում հավատալ որ դրանք կան, ասենք՝ չես ուզում հիասթափվել, որովհետև հիասթափվելուց զզվում ես


Չէ, ձյաձս, փթու-փթու-փթու, բայց ի տարբերություն շատ-շատերի լսում եմ (ծանոթանում եմ) բոլոր տեսակետները(ին):
Փաստարկներ, որպես էդպիսին չկան:
Կա համոզմունք. ամեն ինչ շատ վատ ա, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր, Լևոնը, ՀԱԿ-ը, վերացնենք ՀԱԿ-ին, Լևոնին, փորձենք նորը ստեղծել: Էն մնացածը գեղարվեստական պաճուճանք ա, որ ազատ լինեմ, կարող եմ էդպիսի 100ավոր պաճուճանքներ գրել: Իսկ Բիձեն պրագմատիկ լուծում չի առաջարկում  :Smile:  Իրա մոտ լուծումն ուղղակի բացակայում ա:

----------


## Բիձա

Մի պարզաբանում էլ: Ես ոչ մի բան չեմ հնարել, ինչ որ ասում եմ, վերցված ա էս իշխանությունների մեթոդական արսենալից: Ինչպես գիտենք, մարդկանց վախեցնելու նպատակով անասնակերպ գարդերոբներին մեջտեղ բերեց իմ չսիրած հանգուցյալը: Երբ ես առաջին անգամ այդ  հոտը տեսա, մտածեցի, լավ, էսքան հատուկ ջոկած տվարը հենց ընենց չի, սա արվել է, որ սրանց տեսքից իսկ մարդիկ հոգեբանորեն ընկճվեն ու փախենան: Հետագայում նրանց համատարած սափրած գլուխներով ու գազանի տեսքի  լինելը և դիմակավորված սպեցնազի հայտնվելը  ինձ համոզեց, որ շատ էլ լավ ծրագրով է գործը տարվում: Անասունի, անդեմ ճիվաղի են դեմ անում մարդկանց սարսափեցնելու նպատակով: 
Ռոբը առավել զարգացրեց տակտիկան: Գալիս, միտինգի փեշերից հարիֆներին էր հավաքում տանում, տալիս միլիցու ձեռը ու պարտադրում, որ ծեծեն, կաշառք վերցնեն, նոր բաց թողնեն, որ էլ մտքներովը չանցնի միտինգի կան: Այսինքն այս իշխանությունները մտածված կերպով ստեղծել են էշելոնավորված ֆիզիկական պաշտանության մի մեծ համակարգ, որի կենտրոնական էլեմենտը մարդկանց վախեցնելն է: Հլա մի հատ մտքներովդ անց կացրեք, թե քանի հրեշ է դեմ արված հասարակ մահկանացուին: մլիցա, բերետ, ԲՏ, դատախազ, դատավոր, բանակ, ռազմական ոստիկանություն, մաքսային, հարկային, դոդլֆիկներ իրենց բանակներով, դեպուտատներ, մինիստրներ, նախագահ: Սրանցից մեկի ձեռն ընկար հատուկ սխեմայով ծեծում լացացնում են ու նպատակն էլ թալանելն է,  նսեմացնելը, ոչնչացնելը որպես մարդ, հայր, քաղաքացի: 
Էս մսաղացի դեմ ժողովրդական մի փոքր հողմնաղացն էլ գործ կանի, որովհետև նրանք բոլորը լկտիացել են, հրեշ են խաղում միայն ու միայն  անպատժելության պատճառով:  Հլա թող մեկի մատից մի կաթիլ արյուն եկած լիներ, տեսնեմ էդքան մեծ կլիներ էդ ոհմակը՞: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նույնիսկ տեսական խոսակցությունն է բնում  լլկացվում հենց ընդիմության կողմից: 
 Վերջին 20 տարվա մեջ որդ է գոնե մի դեպք հիշում, որ քաշվածը մի անգամ, գեթ մի անգամ, վրեժ լուծած լինի պաշտոնյայից: Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը ընենց պախարակեցինք, որ էս հողի մեջ այլևս նման "բույս" չի ծլելու: Ամերիկյան նախագահների դեմ մահափորձեր են լինում ու կլինեն, որովհետև դա է այդ ազգի խառնվածքը: Վերջերս մեկին հարկայինը ճնշել էր, սեփական ինքնաթիռով կանիստրների մեջ էլ լրացուցիչ բենզինով, տառանի ենթարկեց հարկայինի շենքը: 
Հայաստանը վախի աշխարհ է, ու գերեզմանոց՝ մտքի, կամքի, երևակայության ու թասիբի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի պարզաբանում էլ: *Ես ոչ մի բան չեմ հնարել, ինչ որ ասում եմ, վերցված ա էս իշխանությունների մեթոդական արսենալից:* Ինչպես գիտենք, մարդկանց վախեցնելու նպատակով անասնակերպ գարդերոբներին մեջտեղ բերեց իմ չսիրած հանգուցյալը: Երբ ես առաջին անգամ այդ  հոտը տեսա, մտածեցի, լավ, էսքան հատուկ ջոկած տվարը հենց ընենց չի, սա արվել է, որ սրանց տեսքից իսկ մարդիկ հոգեբանորեն ընկճվեն ու փախենան: Հետագայում նրանց համատարած սափրած գլուխներով ու գազանի տեսքի  լինելը և դիմակավորված սպեցնազի հայտնվելը  ինձ համոզեց, որ շատ էլ լավ ծրագրով է գործը տարվում: Անասունի, անդեմ ճիվաղի են դեմ անում մարդկանց սարսափեցնելու նպատակով: 
> Ռոբը առավել զարգացրեց տակտիկան: Գալիս, միտինգի փեշերից հարիֆներին էր հավաքում տանում, տալիս միլիցու ձեռը ու պարտադրում, որ ծեծեն, կաշառք վերցնեն, նոր բաց թողնեն, որ էլ մտքներովը չանցնի միտինգի կան: Այսինքն այս իշխանությունները մտածված կերպով ստեղծել են էշելոնավորված ֆիզիկական պաշտանության մի մեծ համակարգ, որի կենտրոնական էլեմենտը մարդկանց վախեցնելն է: Հլա մի հատ մտքներովդ անց կացրեք, թե քանի հրեշ է դեմ արված հասարակ մահկանացուին: մլիցա, բերետ, ԲՏ, դատախազ, դատավոր, բանակ, ռազմական ոստիկանություն, մաքսային, հարկային, դոդլֆիկներ իրենց բանակներով, դեպուտատներ, մինիստրներ, նախագահ: Սրանցից մեկի ձեռն ընկար հատուկ սխեմայով ծեծում լացացնում են ու նպատակն էլ թալանելն է,  նսեմացնելը, ոչնչացնելը որպես մարդ, հայր, քաղաքացի: 
> Էս մսաղացի դեմ ժողովրդական մի փոքր հողմնաղացն էլ գործ կանի, որովհետև նրանք բոլորը լկտիացել են, հրեշ են խաղում միայն ու միայն  անպատժելության պատճառով:  Հլա թող մեկի մատից մի կաթիլ արյուն եկած լիներ, տեսնեմ էդքան մեծ կլիներ էդ ոհմակը՞: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նույնիսկ տեսական խոսակցությունն է բնում  լլկացվում հենց ընդիմության կողմից: 
>  Վերջին 20 տարվա մեջ որդ է գոնե մի դեպք հիշում, որ քաշվածը մի անգամ, գեթ մի անգամ, վրեժ լուծած լինի պաշտոնյայից: Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը ընենց պախարակեցինք, որ էս հողի մեջ այլևս նման "բույս" չի ծլելու: Ամերիկյան նախագահների դեմ մահափորձեր են լինում ու կլինեն, որովհետև դա է այդ ազգի խառնվածքը: Վերջերս մեկին հարկայինը ճնշել էր, սեփական ինքնաթիռով կանիստրների մեջ էլ լրացուցիչ բենզինով, տառանի ենթարկեց հարկայինի շենքը: 
> *Հայաստանը վախի աշխարհ է, ու գերեզմանոց՝ մտքի, կամքի, երևակայության ու թասիբի:*


Հալա ա քեզ Բիձ… ի՜նչ ծրագրեր են է՜… ապեր եթե մենք օգտագործում ենք նույն մեթոդը ուրեմն մեզ նրանց պես հաստավիզներ են պետք… բա էս նորի տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա… տենց ոչ թե դեմ ես պայքարում այլ պայքարում ես որ իրանց տեղը դու (այսինքն ընդդիմությունը) լինես… էս վերջի նախադասությունն էլ ճիշտն ասած լավ չհասկացա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիձա ջան, սկզբունքորեն ԲՏ-ին սատկացնելու սկզբունքին ես դեմ չեմ: Լավ էլ կողմ եմ: Բայց առանձին ԲՏ-ներին պադեզդներում սատկացնելը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու: Բերելու ա քաոսի, ու նոր տեսակի ԲՏ-ների ձևավորման: ԲՏ-ներ, որոնք էս անգամ էլ սաղիս գլխին փորձանք են դառնալու վրիժառուի դիմակով: Ինչ-որ նոր տեսակի թալիբան Հայաստանում: 
> 
> *Մեր երկրում ղզլբաշներից ազատվելու մի մեթոդ կա, ու էտ մեթոդը կոչվում ա «Ֆրանսիական Մեծ Հեղափոխություն» կամ «Փարիզի Կոմունա»: Այսինք, ալամ հայ ժողովուրդը մի մարդու պես, ոնց որ մարտի մեկին էր, պիտի հելնի ու մի նամուսով առաջնոդրի հետևից գնա ու ասի, «ՀՈՊ»:* Էտ «ՀՈՊ»-ը հայկական կատարսիսն ա, երբ սեփական ցավի ո տառապանքի, ինչի չէ նաև արյան միջոցով ազգը պիտի տականքից մաքրվի, ու պիտի ազատվի մասսայականորեն: Էսօր Ժամանակում մի հատ լավ հարցազրույց եմ կարդացել «տեղական արտադրության թուրքերի» մասին: Էտ թուրքը արդեն ամն տեղ ա: Մի կամ երկու պադեզդով կամ դաժե տաս ու քսան պադեզդով հարց չի լուծվում: Հարցը լուծվելու ա միայն զանգվածային ցավոտ պրոտեստով: Ցավոտ բոլորիս համար - համ ղզլբաշների, որ ժողովրդի գլխին փորձանք են դարձել, համ էլ ժողովրդի, որ քսան տարի ղզլբաշներին հանդուրժել են:


Տրիբուն ջան, լավ բան ես ասում ապեր, բայց վերջին 600 տարում քանի՞ հատ ըտենց մարդ ենք ունեցել, կամ որտեղից էդ մարդը պտի գա, կամ որտեղ գնանք ման գանք էդ մարդուն… ապեր 2 վարյանտ կա. կամ էդ մարդը կա, բայց հետևից չենք գնում, կամ էլ չկա տենց մարդ… կամ էլ ոչ հետևից գնացող ենք ոչ էլ մարդը կա…

Տրիբուն ջան, մենք մեր ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում էլ էդ ենք ասել "մեկը չկա էս ժողովրդի մասին մտածի"… Հեղափոխության մեջ ժողովրդի ֆակտորը մեծ ա, կարելի ա ասել առլյուծի բաժինն ա… ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ նվաստացնում, բայց մենք երկիր ունենալու փորձը նոր ենք ձեռք բերում… ու որ նայես մեր վերաբերմունքին կտեսնես որ մենք սեփական երկրին վերաբերվում ենք ընենց ոնց որ օտար երկրին՝ դուրներս որ չի գալիս հեռանում ենք… 

… մեր առաջնորդը լինելու ա էնքան նամուսով ինչքան մենք ենք… 

… մենք ուզում ենք մեր սաղ հարցերն ու խնդիրները մի հարվածով լուծել… սաղ "օբշի" ու "օպտվի" գներով… հավատա էտի շատ հեշտ վարյանտ ա… ու անհնարին… 

էսօր մեր երկրում էնքան ցավոտ ու կենսական խնդիրներ կան որ եթե ժողովուրդը անտարբեր չլինի ու անհրաժեշտ հետաքրքրություն ցուցաբերի էս իշխանությունները պռոպկի պես դուրս կթռնեն… ու ոչ միայն էս իշխանությունները այլ ամբողջ համակարգը կսկսի քանդվել… գիտեմ չկա մի հատ "նամուսով ազնիվ մաքուր հայրենասեր առաջնորդ", որ գնաս հետևից ու էս հարցերը լուծես, կամ "հստակ ծրագիր ունենա", բայց կան չէ՞ մարդիկ որ առանց դրա էլ են անում… ինչքան կարում են… 

… մի անգամ գրել էի ընկերոջս մասին որ մսի հերթում կանգնած երբ հերթը եկավ, տեսավ որ ծախողը խաբում ա… ու երբ որ բողոքեց էս ծապողը ջղայնացավ խանութը փագեց գնաց… սաղ հերթի ժողովուրդը հարձակվեց ընկերոջս վրա, թե էս ինչ ես անում, հիմա քո պատճառով առանց միս ենք մնալու… ու էսի մեր լավ վախտերով էր, էն սովետի…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հալա ա քեզ Բիձ… ի՜նչ ծրագրեր են է՜… ապեր եթե մենք օգտագործում ենք նույն մեթոդը ուրեմն մեզ նրանց պես հաստավիզներ են պետք… բա էս նորի տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա… տենց ոչ թե դեմ ես պայքարում այլ պայքարում ես որ իրանց տեղը դու (այսինքն ընդդիմությունը) լինես… էս վերջի նախադասությունն էլ ճիշտն ասած լավ չհասկացա


Մեֆ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես պայքարել անպատժելիությունից լկտիացած պետական ապարատում հայտնված թերմացքների դեմ, որոնց թվում է, թե աշխարհն իրենցն է ու կարող են ճիճուների պես հավերժ գոյատևել մնացածի հաշվին: Կամ Բիձու բերած օրինակով, ոնց անես, որ բանակում կարգապահության համար որևէ մեկը պատասխան տա, տե՞ս՝ մարդ է զոհվել, իսկ մեղավորներ չկան: Նման է, որ գոնե մի սպայի նկատողություն էլ չեն տվել, բա ո՞նց անենք: Քրիստոնեական կանոնների համաձայն չարությանը պետք է պատասխանել բարությամբ չէ՞: Հենա մուժիկը ուզում է փող հավագի ու ավտո առնի մեր պաշտպանության նախարարության համար, որ դիակները թարմ տեղափոխեն, որ ծնողները իրենց զավակների դիակների տեսքից չամաչեն: Պատվով թաղեն էլի, ու մեր մեռելապաշտ ժողովուրդը իրեն բավարարված զգա: Գերազմանոցային կայֆերով: Ինձ թվում է, արդեն սպանություններին նպաստող համապատասխան «պատասխանատուները» ամեն մի հերթական սպանությունից իրենց լավ են զգում, որովհետև հասարակության մեջ դիակների ու լացուկոծի մեծ պահանջարկ կա: Մենք մեզ զոհի կարգավիճակում լավ ենք զգում, մազոխիստական կայֆերով տոգորված անհամբեր սպասում ենք, թե էլի ինչ տականք լուր կլինի, որ տժժանք՝ սպանված զինվորներ, ինքնադատաստանի ենթարկված բողոքավորներ, ախրաննիկները սրան ծեծեցին, նրան սպանեցին, ուխա՜յ, բայց մեկը կոչ է անում վրեժխնդիր լինել, նրան լռեցնում ենք :Jpit:  Լևոնը ասեց, մինչև չկզենք թաթարների առաջ, ապագա չենք ունենա, կաաաա՜յֆ, ու բոլորին դուր է գալիս, որ մենք արժանապատվությունից զուրկ, ապագա չունեցող, կզած ու պպզած ժողովուրդ ենք: Խելք հավաքեք գլուխներդ հարգելի ու սիրելի աշխարհի ամենահին ժողովուրդ, թե չէ աջալներդ էկել է: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է Բիձու առաջարկած ինքնադատաստանին, ապա դա նախ և առաջ միտք ու գաղափար է, որը պետք է տարածել ժողովդրի մեջ, էդ միտք ու գաղափարից ժողովուրդը տենց միանգամից չհելով ու սաղին սամասուդ արեց, մի երկու դեպքը բավական է, որ միջին քյալության աստիճանի չինովնիկները սթափվեն ու պատասխանատվություն կոչվածի մասին հիշեն:
Իսկ ըննդիմադիր դաշտում վակուում առաջացնելու կապակցությամբ ասեմ, որ նախ և առաջ կզելու ու պպզելու կոչ անող «միակ ընդդիմադիր» հակաժողովրդական (Ստալինի ականջը կանչի) տարրերից է պետք ազատվել, որովհետև իրենց պրոպագանդայով դրանք իշխանությունից բեթար են: Մեկը Լևոնը հիմա ավելի մեծ չարիք է ներկայացնում իր ոչխարամտություն տարածող ելույթներով, քան Սերժը իր տարուբերվող «հայրենասիրությամբ» ու «կոմպլեմենտարիզմով»: Բավական է մարդկանց մի խմբավորում գա որոշակի ընդհանուր գաղափարախոսության ու ազատվի զոհի սինդրոմից, էդ ժամանակ նոր առաջնորդն էլ կհայտնվի, նոր ուժն էլ: Ազատվե՛ք զոհի սինդորմից: :Tongue: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:14 ----------




> Չէ, ձյաձս, փթու-փթու-փթու, բայց ի տարբերություն շատ-շատերի լսում եմ (ծանոթանում եմ) բոլոր տեսակետները(ին):
> Փաստարկներ, որպես էդպիսին չկան:
> Կա համոզմունք. ամեն ինչ շատ վատ ա, ո՞վ ա մեղավոր, Լևոնը, ՀԱԿ-ը, վերացնենք ՀԱԿ-ին, Լևոնին, փորձենք նորը ստեղծել: Էն մնացածը գեղարվեստական պաճուճանք ա, որ ազատ լինեմ, կարող եմ էդպիսի 100ավոր պաճուճանքներ գրել: Իսկ Բիձեն պրագմատիկ լուծում չի առաջարկում  Իրա մոտ լուծումն ուղղակի բացակայում ա:


Իսկ ո՞րն է քո տեսակետը: Դիցուք ոչ մեկ խորքային, փաստարկված մտքեր ու լուծումներ չի առաջարկում ու բոլորը օդի մեջ անիմաստ գրում են, իսկ դու ունե՞ս տեսակետ: Խորքային, փաստարկված... Որովհետև եթե մեկը ասում է, որ այսինչ տեղում իմաստ չի տեսնում, դա նշանակում է, որ այդ մեկը մեկ այլ տեղում կարող է իմաստ տեսնել: Ու եթե այլ տեղերում էլ իմաստ չի տեսնում, ապա հնարավոր է, որ ոչ թե իսկապես ամեն ինչ ունայն է, այլ այդ մեկը տեսողության հետ խնդիրներ ունի: Սորրի, եթե կոպիտ ստացվեց:

----------

Tig (06.08.2010), Բիձա (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (06.08.2010), Տրիբուն (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հա, պետք ա, էն էլ ոնց ա պետք...
Մարդիկ հոգնել են արդեն "դատարկ" փամփուշտով կրակներից...
Ինչքան կարելի ա անկապ տեղը մարդկանց նյարդերը գրգռել ու հետ կանգնել...

Մի բան ա լինում, մեկը կախվում ա, մեկին սպանում են, մեկին նեղացնում են, էդ ժամանակ ստեղից, էնտեղից ձայներ են գալիս." Էս ինչ խուճաններ են, էս ինչ ավազակներ են"... տենց մի երկու ժամ ոգեվորված խոսում տներով են գնում... Ու էլի ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում.... Էդ ստից խայծերն էլ կրակ չեն դառնա...
Դրա համար մարդիկ հանգիստ շարնակում են ապրել, ոնց մինչ էդ ապրել են, էլ բոթերին ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, ու իրենց ուղեղը ավտոմատ բլոկ ա եղել ուրիշների պրոբլեմների նկատմամբ. մեկա, նստեն, մտածեն.. ինչ՞ դրանից էն կողմ՝ մտածելուց, ստեղ–ընդեղ խոսելուց, ֆորումում բլթացնելուց, հեռու չի գնում....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես պայքարել անպատժելիությունից լկտիացած պետական ապարատում հայտնված թերմացքների դեմ*, որոնց թվում է, թե աշխարհն իրենցն է ու կարող են ճիճուների պես հավերժ գոյատևել մնացածի հաշվին: Կամ Բիձու բերած օրինակով, ոնց անես, որ բանակում կարգապահության համար որևէ մեկը պատասխան տա, տե՞ս՝ մարդ է զոհվել, իսկ մեղավորներ չկան: Նման է, որ գոնե մի սպայի նկատողություն էլ չեն տվել, բա ո՞նց անենք: Քրիստոնեական կանոնների համաձայն չարությանը պետք է պատասխանել բարությամբ չէ՞: Հենա մուժիկը ուզում է փող հավագի ու ավտո առնի մեր պաշտպանության նախարարության համար, որ դիակները թարմ տեղափոխեն, որ ծնողները իրենց զավակների դիակների տեսքից չամաչեն: Պատվով թաղեն էլի, ու մեր մեռելապաշտ ժողովուրդը իրեն բավարարված զգա: Գերազմանոցային կայֆերով: Ինձ թվում է, արդեն սպանություններին նպաստող համապատասխան «պատասխանատուները» ամեն մի հերթական սպանությունից իրենց լավ են զգում, որովհետև հասարակության մեջ դիակների ու լացուկոծի մեծ պահանջարկ կա: Մենք մեզ զոհի կարգավիճակում լավ ենք զգում, մազոխիստական կայֆերով տոգորված անհամբեր սպասում ենք, թե էլի ինչ տականք լուր կլինի, որ տժժանք՝ սպանված զինվորներ, ինքնադատաստանի ենթարկված բողոքավորներ, ախրաննիկները սրան ծեծեցին, նրան սպանեցին, ուխա՜յ, բայց մեկը կոչ է անում վրեժխնդիր լինել, նրան լռեցնում ենք Լևոնը ասեց, մինչև չկզենք թաթարների առաջ, ապագա չենք ունենա, կաաաա՜յֆ, ու բոլորին դուր է գալիս, որ մենք արժանապատվությունից զուրկ, ապագա չունեցող, կզած ու պպզած ժողովուրդ ենք: Խելք հավաքեք գլուխներդ հարգելի ու սիրելի աշխարհի ամենահին ժողովուրդ, թե չէ աջալներդ էկել է: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Բիձու առաջարկած ինքնադատաստանին, ապա դա նախ և առաջ միտք ու գաղափար է, որը պետք է տարածել ժողովդրի մեջ, էդ միտք ու գաղափարից ժողովուրդը տենց միանգամից չհելով ու սաղին սամասուդ արեց, մի երկու դեպքը բավական է, որ միջին քյալության աստիճանի չինովնիկները սթափվեն ու պատասխանատվություն կոչվածի մասին հիշեն:
> Իսկ ըննդիմադիր դաշտում վակուում առաջացնելու կապակցությամբ ասեմ, որ նախ և առաջ կզելու ու պպզելու կոչ անող «միակ ընդդիմադիր» հակաժողովրդական (Ստալինի ականջը կանչի) տարրերից է պետք ազատվել, որովհետև իրենց պրոպագանդայով դրանք իշխանությունից բեթար են: Մեկը Լևոնը հիմա ավելի մեծ չարիք է ներկայացնում իր ոչխարամտություն տարածող ելույթներով, քան Սերժը իր տարուբերվող «հայրենասիրությամբ» ու «կոմպլեմենտարիզմով»: Բավական է մարդկանց մի խմբավորում գա որոշակի ընդհանուր գաղափարախոսության ու ազատվի զոհի սինդրոմից, էդ ժամանակ նոր առաջնորդն էլ կհայտնվի, նոր ուժն էլ: Ազատվե՛ք զոհի սինդորմից:


Վիշ ապեր, եթե ուզում ենք իմանանք թե ոնց պայքարենք, նախ պետք ա պատճառներն իմանանք… նախ պետք ա իմանալ թե էդ ո՞նց եղավ որ էս ամեն ինչը հասավ էս օրին… երբ կիմանանք ինչից էր էն ժամանակ էլ կիմանանք ոնց… ես իմ տարբերակն ունեմ… դա համատարած անտարբերությունն էր, ոչ ոքի խ...ին չեր ով ինչ ա անում մենակ թե իրա գործն ըլնի… նայում էինք իրար աչքերի մեջ բայց ոչ մի բան չեինք անում… Վիշ ջան, քանի հոգու ուզում ես սամասուդ արա, քանի դեռ էս մենտալիտետը մնում ա ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու… մեկը գնաց մյուսն ա գալու… սպանված զինվորների մերերը սաղ օրը երեխեքի նկարները ձեռները կառավարական շենքի դեմը կանգնած են, քանի՞ հոգի ա գնացել ասել "մայրիկ ջան մի քիչ էնկոմ կանգնի ես էլ կոխքդ կանգնեմ, գուցե էրկուսով ավելի բարձր կլինի ձեններս" … քանի անմեղ մարդ բանտում ա նստած ու քանի՞ հոգի ա էսօր էդ մարդկանց ազատելու համար բան անում… մանկապիղծը լավ էլ պլստում ա արդարադատությունից, քանի՞ հոգի ա տեղյակ… 

Իհարկե Լևոնն ա մեղավոր որովհետև 3-4 ամիսը մեկ մի հատ 10 րոպեանոց ելույթ ա ունենում ու սաղս կայֆալոմ ենք ըլնում… Ապեր, Լևոնի դեմ պայքարես որ ի՞նչ… էդ երբվանի՞ց ա Լևոնը որոշում մեր մենտալիտետը… մանավանդ որ ասում եք հետևից գնացող չկա

Ապեր լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ թե ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց լուծումը պատճառի մեջ ա

----------

Kuk (06.08.2010), Երվանդ (06.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր *լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ թե ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց լուծումը պատճառի մեջ ա*


Ասում ես  լուծումը պատճառի մեջ ա:  Պատճառն էլ  նկարագրում -նկարագրում ես, բայց անուն չես դնում: Անուն դիր, իմանանք, մի գուցե դրա դեմ  էլ  պայքարի ձև գտնենք՞: Սեռժը դրա անունը դրել էր ասիական մենթալիտետ: Դու էլ դիր տեսնենք, մի գուցե դրա դեմ էլ դարման կա՞:
Կողք կանգնել չկարանալու մենթալիտետն ա, քո ասածը՞: Kто куда- а я в зберкассу-ն ա քո ասածը՞. 
Ես էլ կարծում եմ հավերժ ճնշվելուց առաջացած էշացածություն, ոչխարություն ա դրա անունը: 
Մի դեպք պատմեմ, որ պարզ լինի:  Ոնց գիտես, ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն իրա միտինգները սկսում ու վերջացնում էր տրուբի կանչով: 88-ի նոլեմբերի 7- պարադը վեր ածվեց բողոքի ցույցի ընդեմ սովետական իշխանության: Ժողովուրդը ամիրյանով եկավ-լցվավ հրապարակ, բայց դուրս չէր գալիս: Կանգնել ու քրֆում էր տրիբունին կանգնած Հարությունյանին ու մյուսներին: Մի կես  ժամ, 40 րոպե էդ վիճակն էր, մեկ էլ նալբանդյան փողոցի սկզբից, շատրվանի վերևի ուգլից,  լսվեց տրուբի ձենը: Էս ժողովուրդը շուռ եկավ դեպի տրուբեն ու ոչխարի հոտի պես կամաց շարժվեց դեպի նալբանդյան ու  դուրս եկավ հրապարակից: Մարդկային հոտային վարվելակերպի առավել ցայտուն օրինակ կյանքումս տեսած չկամ: 
Հիմա քո կարծիքով մեր որ մենտալիտետն աշխատեց, որ մի վայրկյանում քրֆող մասսան դառավ ոչխարի հոտ՞:
Իմ կարծիքով մենտալիտետ ասածը դա տվյալ պահին գերիշխող մտածելակերպն է, որ ձևավորվում է եղած "ավտարիտետների"  մտածելակերպի, կոչերի ու պահանջների շնորհիվ: Հենց հիմա Հայաստանում զուգահեռ 2 մենտալիտետ կա: Մեկը Լեվոնի կզելու, մյուսը իշխանական ԲՏ-ության մենտալիտետն է: Իշխանությունը զակազ է տվել ԲՏ-ություն-ստացել է ԲՏ-եք: Լեվոնը զակազ է տվել ոչխարություն -ստացել է, մեղմ ասած, մեր վիճելու առարկան: 
Էսքան բան: 
Վիշապն ու ես  զակազ կտանք  վրիժառություն, ու ըստ մեր հասարակական զերոյական քաշի, արդյունքում կունենանք զերո վրիժառու, որովհետև  արանքում լեվոն, Չուկ  ու ՀԱԿ կա, որոնք ասում են, թե Բիձեն ու Վիշապը անհասկացող, ավանտյուրիստ բառադի մարդիկ են, հանկարծ դրանց չլսեք: Դու էլ ասում ես, թե մենք գենետիկորեն վատն ենք, իրար կողք կանգնող չենք, արեք ձեններս կտրենք, տեսնենք ինչ կլնի վերջը: 
Վերջը կլնի էն, որ հայաստանը կդառնա թուրքական վիլայեթ, երևանը- թուրքերի բարդակը, հայ տղամարդիկ էլ թուրքերի քիսաչին: 
Այո, էս համատարած անգյալության, քռչության ու ոչխարության վերջը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա լինելու:

----------

Moonwalker (07.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ասում ես  լուծումը պատճառի մեջ ա:  Պատճառն էլ  նկարագրում -նկարագրում ես, բայց անուն չես դնում:* Անուն դիր, իմանանք, մի գուցե դրա դեմ  էլ  պայքարի ձև գտնենք՞: Սեռժը դրա անունը դրել էր ասիական մենթալիտետ: Դու էլ դիր տեսնենք, մի գուցե դրա դեմ էլ դարման կա՞:
> Կողք կանգնել չկարանալու մենթալիտետն ա, քո ասածը՞: Kто куда- а я в зберкассу-ն ա քո ասածը՞. 
> Ես էլ կարծում եմ հավերժ ճնշվելուց առաջացած էշացածություն, ոչխարություն ա դրա անունը: 
> Մի դեպք պատմեմ, որ պարզ լինի:  Ոնց գիտես, ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն իրա միտինգները սկսում ու վերջացնում էր տրուբի կանչով: 88-ի նոլեմբերի 7- պարադը վեր ածվեց բողոքի ցույցի ընդեմ սովետական իշխանության: Ժողովուրդը ամիրյանով եկավ-լցվավ հրապարակ, բայց դուրս չէր գալիս: Կանգնել ու քրֆում էր տրիբունին կանգնած Հարությունյանին ու մյուսներին: Մի կես  ժամ, 40 րոպե էդ վիճակն էր, մեկ էլ նալբանդյան փողոցի սկզբից, շատրվանի վերևի ուգլից,  լսվեց տրուբի ձենը: Էս ժողովուրդը շուռ եկավ դեպի տրուբեն ու ոչխարի հոտի պես կամաց շարժվեց դեպի նալբանդյան ու  դուրս եկավ հրապարակից: Մարդկային հոտային վարվելակերպի առավել ցայտուն օրինակ կյանքումս տեսած չկամ: 
> Հիմա քո կարծիքով մեր որ մենտալիտետն աշխատեց, որ մի վայրկյանում քրֆող մասսան դառավ ոչխարի հոտ՞:
> Իմ կարծիքով մենտալիտետ ասածը դա տվյալ պահին գերիշխող մտածելակերպն է, որ ձևավորվում է եղած "ավտարիտետների"  մտածելակերպի, կոչերի ու պահանջների շնորհիվ: Հենց հիմա Հայաստանում զուգահեռ 2 մենտալիտետ կա: Մեկը Լեվոնի կզելու, մյուսը իշխանական ԲՏ-ության մենտալիտետն է: Իշխանությունը զակազ է տվել ԲՏ-ություն-ստացել է ԲՏ-եք: Լեվոնը զակազ է տվել ոչխարություն -ստացել է, մեղմ ասած, մեր վիճելու առարկան: 
> Էսքան բան: 
> Վիշապն ու ես  զակազ կտանք  վրիժառություն, ու ըստ մեր հասարակական զերոյական քաշի, արդյունքում կունենանք զերո վրիժառու, որովհետև  *արանքում լեվոն, Չուկ  ու ՀԱԿ կա*, որոնք ասում են, թե Բիձեն ու Վիշապը անհասկացող, ավանտյուրիստ բառադի մարդիկ են, հանկարծ դրանց չլսեք: *Դու էլ ասում ես, թե մենք գենետիկորեն վատն ենք, իրար կողք կանգնող չենք, արեք ձեններս կտրենք, տեսնենք ինչ կլնի վերջը:* 
> Վերջը կլնի էն, որ հայաստանը կդառնա թուրքական վիլայեթ, երևանը- թուրքերի բարդակը, հայ տղամարդիկ էլ թուրքերի քիսաչին: 
> Այո, էս համատարած անգյալության, քռչության ու ոչխարության վերջը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա լինելու:


անտարբերություն… առաջին հայացքից էդքան էլ վատ բառ չի, բայց մահացու ա դանդաղ գործող ռումբ… 

…լաավ էլի Բիձ… "վրիժառություն եմ զակազ տալիս"… please…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, եթե ուզում ենք իմանանք թե ոնց պայքարենք, նախ պետք ա պատճառներն իմանանք… նախ պետք ա իմանալ թե էդ ո՞նց եղավ որ էս ամեն ինչը հասավ էս օրին… երբ կիմանանք ինչից էր էն ժամանակ էլ կիմանանք ոնց… ես իմ տարբերակն ունեմ… դա համատարած անտարբերությունն էր, ոչ ոքի խ...ին չեր ով ինչ ա անում մենակ թե իրա գործն ըլնի… նայում էինք իրար աչքերի մեջ բայց ոչ մի բան չեինք անում… Վիշ ջան, քանի հոգու ուզում ես սամասուդ արա, քանի դեռ էս մենտալիտետը մնում ա ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու… մեկը գնաց մյուսն ա գալու… սպանված զինվորների մերերը սաղ օրը երեխեքի նկարները ձեռները կառավարական շենքի դեմը կանգնած են, քանի՞ հոգի ա գնացել ասել "մայրիկ ջան մի քիչ էնկոմ կանգնի ես էլ կոխքդ կանգնեմ, գուցե էրկուսով ավելի բարձր կլինի ձեններս" … քանի անմեղ մարդ բանտում ա նստած ու քանի՞ հոգի ա էսօր էդ մարդկանց ազատելու համար բան անում… մանկապիղծը լավ էլ պլստում ա արդարադատությունից, քանի՞ հոգի ա տեղյակ… 
> 
> Իհարկե Լևոնն ա մեղավոր որովհետև 3-4 ամիսը մեկ մի հատ 10 րոպեանոց ելույթ ա ունենում ու սաղս կայֆալոմ ենք ըլնում… Ապեր, Լևոնի դեմ պայքարես որ ի՞նչ… էդ երբվանի՞ց ա Լևոնը որոշում մեր մենտալիտետը… մանավանդ որ ասում եք հետևից գնացող չկա
> 
> Ապեր լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ թե ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց լուծումը պատճառի մեջ ա


Մեֆ, օքեյ, անտարբերությունն է պատճառը: Իսկ անտարբերությունը պատճառ ունի՞, թե՞ հայերս նենց բթամիտ ու անտարբեր ժողովուրդ ենք, իսկ օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացին կամ կանադացին մի ուրիշ ձևի պետական մտածելակեպ ունեցող ու ընդհանուրի շահի ու անձնական շահի փոխկապվածությունը մի ուրիշ ձևի խորությամբ ընկալող սուբյեկտ է հա՞: Մարդկային զանգվածներին կարելի է անտարբեր դարնձնել, կարելի է ուշադիր դարձնել, կարելի է այնպես անել, որ մարդկային զանգվածները երկիրն ավիրեն, կամ հակառակը՝ սարքեն դրախտավայր: Չես հավատու՞մ, մատաղ: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կառավարվողներ են, իսկ փոքրամասնությունը՝ կառավարողներ: Այ կառավարողներից է կախված գրեթե ամեն ինչ սիրելիս: Մեր ժողովուրդը կարգին ժողովուրդ է, ես քանի գնում համոզվում եմ դրանում: Ու ֆրանսիացիք, ամերկացիք ու կանադացիք ղալլաթ են արել մեր ժողովդրի դեմ: Եթե համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծվեն մեր ժողովդրի համար կրթվելու, զարգանալու ու աշխատելու համար, մեր ժողովդրին ժողովուրդ չի հասնի: Պարզապես մի փոքրիկ խնդիր կա, մեր ժողովդրին դարեր շարունակ հնազանդեցրել, ծառայեցրել ու քցել են: Հոգեբանական որոշ խնդիրներ պետք է հաղթահարվեն, որ այս ժողովուրդը ընկնի հունի մեջ: Իսկ դա կախված է կառավարողներից: Դու հիշիր ԱՄՆ-ի անկախացման փիլիսոփայությունը ու հիշիր ովքեր ինչ մոտիվներով անկախացրեցին ԱՄՆ-ն ու հետո ինչ փիլիսոփայությամբ ու փորձությունների միջով ԱՄՆ-ն դարձավ էսօրվա ԱՄՆ-ն, ու կտեսնես թե անհատներից ինչքան շատ է կախված եղել ԱՄՆ-ի ճակատագիրը ու ինչպիսի խնդիրներ են ծառացել, որոնց հաղթահարումը մեծ փորձություն է եղել ու ԱՄՆ-ին բերել այօրվա վիճակին: Հայաստանի պարագայում սկզբունքորեն այսպես էլ պիտի լիներ: Բնական պրոցես է, որին համապատասխան ուղղություն կարող են տալ մտածող մարդիկ, ես, դու, մնացյալը ու կամաց կամաց կհաղթահարվեն խնդիրները: Պարզապես կարևոր է, որ մարդիկ ավելի պրագմատիկ հայացքներ ունենան, որպեսզի իրականությունից շատ չկտրվեն ու չընկնեն արկածախնդիրների ազդեցության տակ: Այօրվա Հայաստանը շատ վատը չի, ինչքան որ նկարագրում են ոմանք, բայց և մեծ շանսեր ունի շատ ավելի լավը լինելու, եթե համապատասխան խնդիրներին ժամանակին տրվեն ադեկվատ լուծումներ: Եթե մարդիկ կարողանան միավորվել առանց ճղճիմ հետին նպատակների ու մենք բոլորս գիտակցենք որ սա մեր տունն է, որը պետք է պաշտպանել ու մաքրել: Ղարաբաղն էլ մերն է ու սակարկելի չի Մեֆ, սա էլ է պետք գիտակցել: Ու մենք մեր անվտանգությունը չենք կարող զոհաբերել հանուն ողորմելի մարդկանց ճիճվային ամբիցիաների: Վերջերս ես Վրաստանից մտա Հայաստան, մի քանի կիլոմետր անց ընկա փոսի մեջ, անիվը ջարդուխուրդ եղավ, բայց իմ մոտ մոտավորապես մի զգացում էր, կարծես ես իմ տունն եմ մտել, որը էդքան բարեկարգ չի ու միջանցքում սայթաքել ընկել եմ: Բայց դա իմ տունն է: Այ որ մարդիկ սկսեն իրենց մեծ տան մասին մտածել, արդեն այլ կլինի: Իսկ դա պետք է քարոզել, տարածել, պրոպագանդել: Որ անտարբերություն չլինի Մեֆ, քաղաքացիները անտարբեր են, որովհետև նրանց անընդհատ զզվանք են ներշնչում սեփական երկրի նկատմամբ: Ընդդիմության խնդիրներից մեկը պիտի դա լիներ, և ոչ թե հակառակը՝ պրոպագանդա առ այն, որ այս երկիրը առանց կզելու ապագա չունի: Հասկանում ե՞ս, թե ինչ եմ ուզում մոտավորապես ասել Մեֆ: Անտարբերությունը սերմանվում է, որովհետև «խարիզմատիկ» մարդիկ են այն տարածում: Այնպես որ մի ասա, թե Լևոնը կապ չունի, լավ էլ ունի: Անձերից շատ բան է կախված: Ճիշտ անձերի ընտրության մեջ է մեր հաջողության գրավականը ու մեկ էլ ճիշտ գաղափարախոսության ընտրության մեջ է: Իսկ ընդհանուր ժողովդրին մեղադրելը ես բազմիցս ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ՝ դա մեղմ ասած հեռու է քաղաքական պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից: Որևէ գործիչ եթե հելնի ու մեղադրի ժողովդրին ինչ-ինչ հարցերում, դրանով միայն կապացուցի իր քաղաքական իմպոտենցիան: Ժողովուրդը դա հոտ է, որին պետք է ճիշտ կառավարել ու ուղղորդել: Եթե դու զանգված ես կարողանում հավաքել ու միևնույն է բանի չես հասնում, ապա պիտի սիգարեթ լինես քաղաքական դաշտից այն թողնելով այլոց, որոնք գուցե հասնեն հաջողության:

Հ.Գ. Ուրեմն Բավրայից մի քանի կիլոմետրի վրա փորձում եմ փոսի մեջ ընկած ու ջարդուխուրդ եղած անիվս փոխել, իսկ դոմկրատս չեր կարողանում մեքենան բարձացնել: Գիշերվա ժամը երկուսին 10 րոպեյվա մեջ երեք մեքենա կանգնեցին ու օգնություն առաջարկեցին, որոնցից մեկն էլ օգնեց անիվը փոխել: Այ էսպես: Սիրում եմ մեր ժողովդրին: Սա հենց այնպես... մեր «անտարբեր» ժողովդրի մասին :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, օքեյ, անտարբերությունն է պատճառը: Իսկ անտարբերությունը պատճառ ունի՞, թե՞ հայերս նենց բթամիտ ու անտարբեր ժողովուրդ ենք, իսկ օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացին կամ կանադացին մի ուրիշ ձևի պետական մտածելակեպ ունեցող ու ընդհանուրի շահի ու անձնական շահի փոխկապվածությունը մի ուրիշ ձևի խորությամբ ընկալող սուբյեկտ է հա՞:


Անտարբերության պատճառը դժվար է նշել Վիշ, բայց որ մեր հասարակության անտարբերությունը մի կամ մի քանի մարդու վրա ենք փորձում բարդել, միանշանակ սխալ է… տենց բան չկա… ոնց ա դուրս գալիս Վիշ, ըսենց խելացի ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց մեջներիցս 100տարին մեկ մի հատ խելացի մարդ/առաջնորդ չի ծնվու՞մ… եղածներն էլ տականք ե՞ն… մի քիչ աբսուրդ չի՞… 
մենք հայերս բթամիտ չենք Վիշ, լավ էլ խելացի ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց մի բան ա լինել խելացի ժողովուրդ ու մի բան ա ունենալ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կառուցել հասարակություն… "ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացին կամ կանադացին" կառուցել են իրենց հասարակությունը, մենք ոչ… հիմա դու ում ուզում ես մեղադրի… առաջնորդը հասարակությունն ա ծնում, ժողովուրդը խելոք մարդիկ ա ծնում, որն էլ հասարակության մեջ իրան դրսևորում ա…




> *Մարդկային զանգվածներին կարելի է անտարբեր դարնձնել, կարելի է ուշադիր դարձնել, կարելի է այնպես անել, որ մարդկային զանգվածները երկիրն ավիրեն, կամ հակառակը՝ սարքեն դրախտավայր: Չես հավատու՞մ, մատաղ:Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կառավարվողներ են, իսկ փոքրամասնությունը՝ կառավարողներ: Այ կառավարողներից է կախված գրեթե ամեն ինչ սիրելիս:*


Չեմ հավատում մատաղ, որովհետև մարդկային զանգված ինքնին անիմաստ արտահայտություն ա, ոչ մի բան չասող… էդպիսի բան չկա… կա հասարակություն, կա ժողովուրդ որոնք ունեն որոշակի ընդհանուր նպատակներ ու պատկերացումներ, բարոյական արժեքներ ու հասրակական կառուցվածք, և դրանց ոնց ուզես չես կարող ուղղորդել…որ կուզես իմանալ, հասարակությունն ա քեզ ասում թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա զում գնալ (բառացի չէ)… 

…չեմ հավատում, որովհետև եթե մենք խելացի ժողովուրդ ենք ապա տենց հեշտ մանիպուլյացիայի չպտի ենթարկվենք… եթե մենք դիտելու ենք մեր ժողովրդին որպես մարդկային զանգված ապա նրանից շատ սպասելիքներ չպիտի ունենանք…

…Կառավարողներից շատ բան ա կախված Վիշ, բայց էնքան չէ ինչքան դու ես կարծում… *կառավարողի կարողության սահմանները հասարակությունն ա սահմանում…
*




> Մեր ժողովուրդը կարգին ժողովուրդ է, ես քանի գնում համոզվում եմ դրանում: Ու ֆրանսիացիք, ամերկացիք ու կանադացիք ղալլաթ են արել մեր ժողովդրի դեմ: Եթե համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծվեն մեր ժողովդրի համար կրթվելու, զարգանալու ու աշխատելու համար, մեր ժողովդրին ժողովուրդ չի հասնի: Պարզապես մի փոքրիկ խնդիր կա, մեր ժողովդրին դարեր շարունակ հնազանդեցրել, ծառայեցրել ու քցել են: *Հոգեբանական որոշ խնդիրներ պետք է հաղթահարվեն, որ այս ժողովուրդը ընկնի հունի մեջ*: Իսկ դա կախված է կառավարողներից:


… Վիշ իսկ էդ ո՞վ ա մեզ համար էդ պայմանները ստեղծելու, կառավարողները որին դու պտի ընտրե՞ս թե՞ որ իրանք իրանց գան նստեն մենք էլ հույս ունենանք որ խղճով կլինեն… առաջին դեպքում ժողովուրդ/հասարակության աչլրջությամբ ա դա լինում, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում, բախտներս որ բերեց մի հատ լինում ա հետո գալիս են մնացած աննամուսներն ու "մեր ժողովդրին դարեր շարունակ հնազանդեցնում, ծառայեցնում ու քցում"… պատմությունը նայի Վիշ ես չեմ ասում…

…Վիշ ապեր ընենց ես ներկայացնում կարծես մեծ բան չի, մի երկու սեանս հոգեբանի մոտ ես գնում ու վերջ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա ու էդ բժիշկ-հոգեբանն էլ կառավարողներն են… նորից, ընգեր, ու էդ կառավարողը որտեղից պտի գա որ մենք մեր հոգեկան առողջությունը վստահենք նրան… ու ինչի հիման վրա…




> Հայաստանի պարագայում սկզբունքորեն այսպես էլ պիտի լիներ: Բնական պրոցես է, որին համապատասխան ուղղություն կարող են տալ մտածող մարդիկ, ես, դու, մնացյալը ու կամաց կամաց կհաղթահարվեն խնդիրները: Պարզապես կարևոր է, որ մարդիկ ավելի պրագմատիկ հայացքներ ունենան, որպեսզի իրականությունից շատ չկտրվեն ու չընկնեն արկածախնդիրների ազդեցության տակ:


լրիվ համո




> Այօրվա Հայաստանը շատ վատը չի, ինչքան որ նկարագրում են ոմանք, բայց և մեծ շանսեր ունի շատ ավելի լավը լինելու, եթե համապատասխան խնդիրներին ժամանակին տրվեն ադեկվատ լուծումներ:


1110%




> Ղարաբաղն էլ մերն է ու սակարկելի չի Մեֆ, սա էլ է պետք գիտակցել:Ու մենք մեր անվտանգությունը չենք կարող զոհաբերել հանուն ողորմելի մարդկանց ճիճվային ամբիցիաների:


Ղարաբաղի պատկանելիությունը ոչ ոք չի սակարկում Վիշ, հարցը ստեղ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծումն ա… որ լուծման տակ մեր հասարակության մի զգալի մասը պատկերացնում ա հանձնում… *մեր քաղաքական դաշտում հանձնման գաղափար երբեք չի եղել*… ոչ ոքի կողմից… եղել ա կոմպրոմիսային լուծում որը թարգմանվում է որպես հանձնում…




> Այ որ մարդիկ սկսեն իրենց մեծ տան մասին մտածել, արդեն այլ կլինի: Իսկ դա պետք է քարոզել, տարածել, պրոպագանդել: Որ անտարբերություն չլինի Մեֆ, քաղաքացիները անտարբեր են, որովհետև նրանց անընդհատ զզվանք են ներշնչում սեփական երկրի նկատմամբ: Ընդդիմության խնդիրներից մեկը պիտի դա լիներ, և ոչ թե հակառակը՝ պրոպագանդա առ այն, որ այս *երկիրը առանց կզելու ապագա չունի:* Հասկանում ե՞ս, թե ինչ եմ ուզում մոտավորապես ասել Մեֆ: Անտարբերությունը սերմանվում է, որովհետև «խարիզմատիկ» մարդիկ են այն տարածում: Այնպես որ մի ասա, թե Լևոնը կապ չունի, լավ էլ ունի: Անձերից շատ բան է կախված:* Ճիշտ անձերի ընտրության մեջ է մեր հաջողության գրավականը ու մեկ էլ ճիշտ գաղափարախոսության ընտրության մեջ է*: Իսկ ընդհանուր ժողովդրին մեղադրելը ես բազմիցս ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ՝ դա մեղմ ասած հեռու է քաղաքական պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից: Որևէ գործիչ եթե հելնի ու մեղադրի ժողովդրին ինչ-ինչ հարցերում, դրանով միայն կապացուցի իր քաղաքական իմպոտենցիան: Ժողովուրդը դա հոտ է, որին պետք է ճիշտ կառավարել ու ուղղորդել: Եթե դու զանգված ես կարողանում հավաքել ու միևնույն է բանի չես հասնում, ապա պիտի սիգարեթ լինես քաղաքական դաշտից այն թողնելով այլոց, որոնք գուցե հասնեն հաջողության:


Վիշ կզելուց ոչ ոք չի խոսել ուղղակի լուծումը նույնացվում է կզելու հետ ու գնաաա՜՜ց… դու վերևում պրագմատիզմից էիր խոսում և ժամանակից ու շատ դիպուկ էր… Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ ունի պրագմատիզմի կարիք և "expiration date"… ժամանակն անցավ, ինքնիրան ա հանգուցալուծվելու… իրականությունը սա ա… խնդիրը սառած չի… այ նոր ընդդիմության խնդիրը պետք ա լինի բացատրել և հիմնավորել ժողովրդին ստատուս քվոյի պրագմատիզմն ու հետևանքները… մինչև հիմա դրա ռացիոնալը ոչ ոք չի բացատրել…

Լուծումը հանձնում չի…

Մեր հաջողության գրավականը մենք ենք ու մեր ակտիվությունն ա, մեր աչալրջությունն ու անհանդուրժողականությունը անարդարության նկատմամբ… սա որ եղավ, լիդեր էլ կլինի… 

լիդերի խնդիրը ժողովրդին զարթնացնելը չի այլ արթուն ժողովրդին ուղղորդելը… 2007-ին մեզ արթնացրին… ու ես կարծում եմ որ պրոցեսը սկսված ա… 

Ապեր, ես մեր ժեղովրդին բթամիտի տեղ չեմ դնում, եթե տենց լիներ ես ընդհանրապես գրառումներ չէի անի…

Տրիբունը լավ ա նշել մեր տեսակետների տարբերությունը… ես կարծում եմ որ ժողովուրդն ա առաջնային ֆակտորը, իսկ դուք՝ առաջնորդը/անհատը…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անտարբերության պատճառը դժվար է նշել Վիշ, բայց որ մեր հասարակության անտարբերությունը մի կամ մի քանի մարդու վրա ենք փորձում բարդել, միանշանակ սխալ է… տենց բան չկա… ոնց ա դուրս գալիս Վիշ, ըսենց խելացի ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց մեջներիցս 100տարին մեկ մի հատ խելացի մարդ/առաջնորդ չի ծնվու՞մ… եղածներն էլ տականք ե՞ն… մի քիչ աբսուրդ չի՞… 
> մենք հայերս բթամիտ չենք Վիշ, լավ էլ խելացի ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց մի բան ա լինել խելացի ժողովուրդ ու մի բան ա ունենալ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կառուցել հասարակություն… "ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացին կամ կանադացին" կառուցել են իրենց հասարակությունը, մենք ոչ… հիմա դու ում ուզում ես մեղադրի… առաջնորդը հասարակությունն ա ծնում, ժողովուրդը խելոք մարդիկ ա ծնում, որն էլ հասարակության մեջ իրան դրսևորում ա…
> 
> Չեմ հավատում մատաղ, որովհետև մարդկային զանգված ինքնին անիմաստ արտահայտություն ա, ոչ մի բան չասող… էդպիսի բան չկա… կա հասարակություն, կա ժողովուրդ որոնք ունեն որոշակի ընդհանուր նպատակներ ու պատկերացումներ, բարոյական արժեքներ ու հասրակական կառուցվածք, և դրանց ոնց ուզես չես կարող ուղղորդել…որ կուզես իմանալ, հասարակությունն ա քեզ ասում թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա զում գնալ (բառացի չէ)… 
> 
> …չեմ հավատում, որովհետև եթե մենք խելացի ժողովուրդ ենք ապա տենց հեշտ մանիպուլյացիայի չպտի ենթարկվենք… եթե մենք դիտելու ենք մեր ժողովրդին որպես մարդկային զանգված ապա նրանից շատ սպասելիքներ չպիտի ունենանք…
> 
> …Կառավարողներից շատ բան ա կախված Վիշ, բայց էնքան չէ ինչքան դու ես կարծում… *կառավարողի կարողության սահմանները հասարակությունն ա սահմանում…
> *


Մեֆ, Աստված սիրես, արի ինձ մի ստիպիր լեկցիաներ կարդալ կառավարման, կազմակերպման ու ղեկավարման դերի ու նշանակության մասին կամ ղեկավար մարմինների/անձանց ճիշտ ընտրության մասին, առավել ևս որ ես դրա մասնագետը չեմ: Բայց արի վերջիններիս դերը չնսեմացնենք, մանավանդ որ մարդկության գերհարցերից մեկը կառավարման ձևի/համակարգի ընտրությունն է եղել ու սխալ ընտրությունների արդյունքում միլիոնավոր մարդկանց կյանքը տիրումեր է եղել, Սովետը քեզ վկա: Մենակ չասես թե Սովետի բնակչությունը հենց այդպիսի կյանք էր ուզում ինչպիսին ուներ, կամ էլ քառորդ միլիարդ մարդ քյալ մեռնում էին: Տականքները մնում են առաջնորդ մանիպուլյացիայի շնորհիվ, իսկ նորմալ մարդիկ հիմնականում պարտվում են, որովհետև իրենք մանիպուլյացիայի չեն կարողանում գնալ, քանզի նորմալ մարդուս բարությունը թույլ չի տալիս խարդախությանը պատասխանել խարդախությամբ, այսպիսով ստացվում է, որ կառավարման ասպարեզում չարը հաճախ ավելի ավելի ուժեղ է քան բարին: Մի հատ դրական ու անբասիր կերպար պրեզիդենտի անուն փորձիր տալ, կհասկանաս, թե ինչ եմ ասում: Խնդիրը կառավարողների արժեհամակարգի մեջ է նաև: Ու առհասարակ այս թեման բավականին բարդ է, իսկ ժողովդրին մեղադրելը չափազանց պրիմիտիվ: Դու կարող ե՞ս ասել, որ օրինակ Հյուսիսային Կորեայի ժողովուրդը Հարավային Կորեայի ժողովդրի համեմատ տուպոյների հավաքածու է, կամ էլ ստրկամիտ ամբոխ: Թե՞ մարդիկ կայֆ են ստանում բանտ-երկրում գոյատևելուց: Թե՞ Կիմ Չեն Իրի կարողության սահմանները հենց այդպես էլ որոշել են ու դա ամենքին ձեռ է տալիս:

«կա հասարակություն, կա ժողովուրդ որոնք ունեն որոշակի ընդհանուր նպատակներ ու պատկերացումներ, բարոյական արժեքներ ու հասրակական կառուցվածք, և դրանց ոնց ուզես չես կարող ուղղորդել…որ կուզես իմանալ, հասարակությունն ա քեզ ասում թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա զում գնալ (բառացի չէ)…», Մեֆ կներես, բայց տո լավ է՞: Դաժե հասարակությունը գիտի թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա ուզում գնալ :Jpit:  Մեֆ հասարակությունը ուզում է չաշխատել, բայց միշտ կուշտ ուտել ու զվարճանալ: Ու դա ուզում է ողջ մոլորակի հասարակությունը: Ուղղակի տենց չի կարող ստացվել, ուստի ստիպված մարդիկ հլու հնազանդ թույլ են տալիս իրենց կառավարել, որ քաոսին կուլ չգնան, իսկ զվարճանում են այնքանով, ինչքանով որ նրանց թույլ են տալիս պայմանները, որոնց սահմանափակումները միշտ չի որ հասարակությունն է որոշում, այլ որոշում է արտոնյալ խավը :Tongue:  Արտոնյալ խավը կարող է և հասարակությանը դեբիլացնել այն աստիճանի, որ հասակարությունը իրենից որևէ թելադրող ու ազդեցություն ունեցող բան չներկայացնի էլ: Վկան տասնյակ տուպոյացող սերիալներն են ու այդ սերիալներին ուշադիր հետևող հազարավոր մադրիկ, որոնց եթե հատ հատ հարցնես, քեզ կպատասխանեն, որ իրենցից բան կախված չի, ու իրենք ոչինչ չեն կարող փոխել: Ջո՞կ: Ուզու՞մ ես միջին վիճակագրական հայաստանցու հիմնական քաղաքական լոզունգը ասեմ՝ «*մեկա բան չի փոխվելու*»: Դա նրանից չի, որ այդ մարդիկ այդպես են ծնվել, այլ նրանից է, որ նրանց այդպես դարձրել են: Չխորանամ մեխանիզմների մեջ, լա՞վ: Օրինակ էն, որ ասում ես, նկար բռնող ծնողի կողքին ինչի չեն գնում ու կանգնում, ապա էդ կանգնելու էֆֆեկտը իմանալով հանդերձ չեն գնում կանգնում, որովհետև այն մարդիկ ովքեր երկու տարի առաջ կանգնում էին, և իրենց կանգնածի արդյունքները տեսել են: Ջո՞կ: 




> … Վիշ իսկ էդ ո՞վ ա մեզ համար էդ պայմանները ստեղծելու, կառավարողները որին դու պտի ընտրե՞ս թե՞ որ իրանք իրանց գան նստեն մենք էլ հույս ունենանք որ խղճով կլինեն… առաջին դեպքում ժողովուրդ/հասարակության աչլրջությամբ ա դա լինում, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում, բախտներս որ բերեց մի հատ լինում ա հետո գալիս են մնացած աննամուսներն ու "մեր ժողովդրին դարեր շարունակ հնազանդեցնում, ծառայեցնում ու քցում"… պատմությունը նայի Վիշ ես չեմ ասում…


Ապեր, դրա համար էդ քո ասած հասարակության էն անդամները, որոնք վերլուծելու ունակություն ունեն, ապա կարող են ի վերջո հասնել ընդհանուր գաղափարների, որոնց շուրջ էլ կմիավորվեն ու արդեն գործոն կներկայացնեն իրենցից: Շատ կարևոր է, որ գաղափարները կեղծ չլինեն ու ծնված լինեն քիչ թե շատ առողջ դատողություններից, թե չէ վերջը էլի կլինի ՀՀՇ-անման մարգինալացումն ու փոշիացումը, վերջում էլ Մեֆը կմեղադրի էլի ժողովդրին :Tongue: 




> …Վիշ ապեր ընենց ես ներկայացնում կարծես մեծ բան չի, մի երկու սեանս հոգեբանի մոտ ես գնում ու վերջ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա ու էդ բժիշկ-հոգեբանն էլ կառավարողներն են… նորից, ընգեր, ու էդ կառավարողը որտեղից պտի գա որ մենք մեր հոգեկան առողջությունը վստահենք նրան… ու ինչի հիման վրա…


Չէ, փորձություններն էլ են թելադրում իրենցը, մարդիկ փորձ են ձեռք բերում, այլ կերպ են մտածում, աշխատում են, փորձում են զարգանալ, ինքնապահպանման բնազդն է օգնում, վիճաբանում են ֆորումներում, փորձում են պրոբլեմների պատճառները հասկանալ, լուծումներ գտնել և այլն :Wink: 




> Ղարաբաղի պատկանելիությունը ոչ ոք չի սակարկում Վիշ, հարցը ստեղ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծումն ա… որ լուծման տակ մեր հասարակության մի զգալի մասը պատկերացնում ա հանձնում… *մեր քաղաքական դաշտում հանձնման գաղափար երբեք չի եղել*… ոչ ոքի կողմից… *եղել ա կոմպրոմիսային լուծում որը թարգմանվում է որպես հանձնում…*


Կոմպրոմիսային լուծում երբեք չի եղել, եղել է հանձնում: Լևոնը բառացիորեն հանձնում չի ասել, բայց նրա պատկերացմամբ լուծումը հանձնում է: Ու ես քեզ կխնդրեմ կոնկրետ ասել, թե որն է այդ լուծումը ըստ մեր քաղաքական դաշտի: Առանց սարեր ձորեր ընկնելու, խնդրեմ:

----------

Բիձա (08.08.2010), Տրիբուն (08.08.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ես քեզ կամ որևէ ուրիշ մեկին երբևէ չեմ ասել մի գրեք: Գրեք: Բայց իրավունք ունե՞մ ասել, որ դրանք փաստարկված չեն, եթե այդպիսին եմ համարում: Իհարկե ունեմ: Ընդ որում ունեմ երկու հնարավոր դեպքերում էլ.
> 1. Դրանք իրապես փաստարկված չեն, ու ես այդ մասին բարձրաձայնում եմ,
> 2. Դրանք իրականում փաստարկված են, բայց իմ «խելքը չի հերիքում» (դիցուք) այդ փաստարկները տեսնել ու ես դա համարում եմ ոչ փաստարկված:
> 
> Ունեմ: Տրիբուն ձյա՛, անշուշտ ունեմ բարձրաձայնելու այդ մասին:
> Իսկ եթե չունեմ, ապա նույն կերպ իրավունք ունեմ քեզնից պահանջելու, որ հաջորդ անգամ չփոձես իշխանական մեթոդի հետ համեմատել իմ խոսքը, բայց դու էլ դրա իրավունքն ունես, ինչպես և ես իրավունք ունեմ քո էդ համեմատության վրա ծիծաղել:
> 
> Իսկ ձեր «քննարկումներում» ես արդեն շատ երկար ժամանակ ա ինչ չեմ տեսնում նոր խոսք, որակական խոսք, լուրջ ու խորքային ասելիք: Ես տեսնում եմ ներկա իրավիճակից արդարացի դժգոհության հետևանքով անարդարացի հայհոյախոսություն, ոչ իրավաչափ քննադատություն ու բարձրաձայնում եմ էդ մասին: Մի փորձիր բռնանալ իմ իրավունքներին, սա խնդրում եմ որպես ընկեր ու լավ ախպեր, որպես քեզ իրապես հարգող, բայց ներկայիս քո դիրքորոշումը չընկալող մարդ:


Ապեր, ես ինչ անեմ որ քո ու երկու տարի առաջվա Հայլուրի լեքսիկոնը վերջին ժամանակներս ահավոր նմանվել ա: "Իրական քննադատություն": Ուզում ես հրաժարվի գրածիցդ: Բայց սենց "իրական քննդատության" մասին ահագին Գալուստ Սահակյանն ա խոսում, հենց ՀԱԿ-ին ի նկատի ունենալով: Քանի հարցարզույց ես ուզում մեջբերեմ "իրական քննդատություն"  պահանջող:

Ու ես քեզ խնդրել էի չանձնավորել: Ընդամնը ուշադրությունդ էի հրավիրել սույն փաստի վրա: Իսկ դու բռնեցիր ու անձնավորեցիր: 

Վերջին հաշվով, էլի ով ինչ ուզում ա գրում ա, արգելք չկա, բայց "մեկ էլ չփորձես" բառակապակցությունը խոսքի կուլտուրայի ոլորտի հետ սերտ կապեր ունի: 

*Ոչ իրավաչափ քննադատություն ու հայհոյախոսություն*  :Wink:  Չուկ, դու կարաս հենց վաղը ԱԺ դեպուտատ դառնաս:  :LOL:  Չէ, վատ բան չկա դրա մեջ: Շատ էլ լավ կլինի, մեր մեջ ասած, քանի որ էս տեմպերով որ Հայաստանն ու ՀԱԿ-ը գնան, սաղիս էլ ծանոթ բարեկամը պետք ա գալու, ոնց որ միշտ:  :Wink: 


Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ չկա նոր որակի խոք, Չուկ ջան, դրա պատճառները փնտրի էլի ՀԱԿ-ում: Իսկ ի՞նչ նոր որակի դեպքերի զարգացում կա, կամ ի՞նչ նոր բան ա տեղի ունենում, որ մի հատ էլ նոր որակի խոսք լինի: Իշխանությունները նույնը, ընդդիմությունն իրա ստանդարտ նվնվոցով նույնը, էս մի տաս տարի ա էտ գործին են էլի, ուզում ես անունը ՀԱԿ-իդ դիր ուզում ես ուրիշ բան դիր, ընդդիմության ներսում խնդիրները նույնը, մի բան չեն կիսում, հետո մուղամով տակից դուրս են գալ, իրանց արևին, մենք էլ մեր գործին - ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս, ընկեր: Մենակ ԱԺ ընտրություններից հետո չասես էլի որ էս անգամ ԱԺ մտավ արակապես նոր ընդդիմություն, որը ԱԺ նախկին ընդդիմություններից - ԱԺՄ, Միասնություն, ՕԵԿ, Ժառանգություն - կտրուկ տարբերվելու ա, մենակ էն պատճառով որ ՀԱԿ խմբակցության նախագահը լինելու ա Արամ Մանուկյանը, ու էլի կողերը լինելու են Սծյոպիկւ, Արամը Սարգասյան, ու ՀՀՇ ախպերությունը: Երևի միակ տարբերությունը Ջհանգիրյանի ներկայությունն ա լինելու ԱԺ-ում, էս անգամ դեպուտատի կարգավիճակով, դատախազի փոխարեն: 

Ապեր, ինչ ուզում ես անունը դիր էս քննադատությանը, սաղ քաք էր, սաղ քաք մնաց, ու փոխվելու ոչ մի տարբերակ չկա, բացի գույնից:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:04 ----------




> Տրիբուն ջան, լավ բան ես ասում ապեր, բայց վերջին 600 տարում քանի՞ հատ ըտենց մարդ ենք ունեցել, կամ որտեղից էդ մարդը պտի գա, կամ որտեղ գնանք ման գանք էդ մարդուն… ապեր 2 վարյանտ կա. կամ էդ մարդը կա, բայց հետևից չենք գնում, կամ էլ չկա տենց մարդ… կամ էլ ոչ հետևից գնացող ենք ոչ էլ մարդը կա…


Եսիմ ապեր, կարող ա և չենք ունեցել: Մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ եմ անկեղծորեն կարծել, որ վերջին 600 տարում, հայ քաղաքական միտքը մի հատ Լևոն ա տվել: Բայց դե ջահել եմ, խելքս շատ բան չի հասնում, էմոցիոնալ եմ, մեկ ու մեջ սթից բաներ դուրս տալու հակումներ ունեմ: 

Բայց որ մի քիչ խելքս գլուխս եմ հավաքում, համ էլ էս կյանքում մի երկու բան ավել եմ տեսնում, մտածում եմ «Չէ, էսի էն չէր որ պետք էր: Իսկ եթե ուրիշը չկա էլ, ջհանդամին լինի, հո քաքը չե՞նք ընկել ձեռը»: Հիմի կասես, բա չպայքարե՞նք: Իսկ կարաս ասես, դա մեր տանձին պե՞տք ա: Հանուն ինչ պայքարե՞նք: ՀՀՇ-ի ներսում հաղթահարված տարաձայնությունների մասին, թե՞ փակ սահմաններով դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի մասին լսելու: 

Դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի մասին որ ուզենամ լսել, կգնամ ութի ծծնդատուն, ամեն երկրորդ պորտ կտրող տատմերը գիտի, որ Հայաստանում ծծնուդները պակասել են, քանի որ մարդ չկա: Ուրեմն, Հայկական քաղաքական միտքը վերջին վեց հարյուր տարում մի հատ տատմեր ա ծնել  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:19 ----------




> Իսկ ըննդիմադիր դաշտում վակուում առաջացնելու կապակցությամբ ասեմ, որ նախ և առաջ կզելու ու պպզելու կոչ անող «միակ ընդդիմադիր» հակաժողովրդական (Ստալինի ականջը կանչի) տարրերից է պետք ազատվել, որովհետև իրենց պրոպագանդայով դրանք իշխանությունից բեթար են: Մեկը Լևոնը հիմա ավելի մեծ չարիք է ներկայացնում իր ոչխարամտություն տարածող ելույթներով, քան Սերժը իր տարուբերվող «հայրենասիրությամբ» ու «կոմպլեմենտարիզմով»:


*Վիշապ,* ոսկի մտքեր են, ԱԽՊԵՐՍ:

----------

Բիձա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> անտարբերություն… առաջին հայացքից էդքան էլ վատ բառ չի, բայց մահացու ա դանդաղ գործող ռումբ… 
> 
> …լաավ էլի Բիձ… "վրիժառություն եմ *զակազ* տալիս"… *please*…


*Sure*, Մեֆ ջան,  
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ մարդկանց  մոտ *զակազ* բառը  մենակ զակուսկի -քյաբաբ -խորովածի հետ է ասսոցածված:  :Hands Up: 
Ու ստացվում ա, որ  հենց էդ զուտ կենդանական բնազդներով   ապրող մարդիկ  են որոշում  մեր ոչ միայն խոհանոցային, այլև քաղաքական ու մնացած կուլտորաները:  :Angry2: 
Իսկապես ես կարծում, որ  պաշտպանության նախարարության համար դիակ տեղափոխող մեքենայի համար փող հավաքող, կամ կնկան ձեն չհանելու նպատակով  ծեծող  զինված զինվորի *հայրերը* անտարբերությունից ելնելով են դա անում՞:  :Angry2: 
Մեֆ, եթե քո պես գրագետ, աշխարհ տեսած  մարդն է էդ համոզման,  բա Սիրուշ տոտան ինչ կունենա իր մտքերում: Պատկերացնում ես՞  :LOL: 
Ստացվում ա, որ Սեռժը շատ ճիշտ էլ սահմանել էր  մեր մենթալիտետը: Մի բան էր պակաս ասել, էն էլ հենա քո ջանքերով մանրից պայմանավորվում ենք դրա շուրջն էլ:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Վերջին երկա՜ր-երկար գրառումները չեմ կարդում, մի թեթև աչքի անցկացնում եմ, իհարկե: 
Ինչևէ: Չանդրադառնամ այդ քննարկմանը: Իմ վերաբերմունքը դրա մասին ակնհայտ է հենց թեկուզ նրանով, որ ամբողջական չեմ կարդում:

Խոսեմ բուն թեմայի մասին: Պե՞տք է նոր ընդդիմություն, թե՞ ոչ:
Կարճ ու կոնկրետ. պետք է:
Շատ է պետք:
Անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ.
1. Չլինի արհեստածին 
2. Չլինի զուտ նրա համար, որ պետք ա, այլ որոշակի կոնկրետ խնդիրներ հետապնդող
3. Չլինի պատվերով ընդդիմություն
4. Լինի ընդդիմություն իշխանությանը, այլ ոչ թե գործի գործող ընդդիմության դեմ, իր առջևէ նպատակ դրած չլինի «վերբովկա» անել գործող ընդդիմության համակիրներին, համախոհներին, այլ փորձի համախմբել իշխանությունից դժգոհ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր 
4.ա. Դեմ են իշխանությանը, բայց չեն եղել ու չէին լինի ներկայիս գործող ընդդիմության կողքին անձնական ամբիցիաներից և/կամ վերաբերմունքից ելնելով
4.բ. Ներկայումս բավարարված չեն գործող ընդդիմության մարտավարությամբ
5. Պատրաստ լինի դաշնակցել գործող ընդդիմության հետ

Այս պայմաններից ցանկացածը չբավարարող ընդդիմության ստեղծում նշանակելու է իշխանության հերթական ծառայի ստեղծում, ընդ որում անկախ նրանից, իրենք նման նպատական կունենա՞ն, թե՞ ոչ:



ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից պահանջվողը. ինքնադրսևորվել առկա ու ստեղծվելիք ընդդիմությունների շարքերում (խոսք չի գնում կուսակցականացվելու մասին): Ներկա պահին, առկա իրավիճակում լավագույն լուծումը կլիներ կուռ շարքերով համախմբվել ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջը, քանի-որ ներկայիս իշխանության դեմ լավագույնս պայքարի երաշխիքը համախմբվածությունն ու մեծ զանգվածներն են: Ի դեպ, մեծ զանգվածները ունեն յուրահատուկ ֆենոմենալ հատկություն. նրանք կարող են հարկադրել փոխել առաջորդների մարտավարաթյունը: Նման բան չի կարող պարտադրել ջլատվողը:

----------


## Երվանդ

Բացի 4բ ենթակետից մնացածը լրիվ ինքն ա, եթե բավարարված լինեն գործող ընդիմությունից անիմաստ ա դառնում նոր ուժի մասին խոսելը, հենա կա էլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Բացի 4բ ենթակետից մնացածը լրիվ ինքն ա, եթե բավարարված լինեն գործող ընդիմությունից անիմաստ ա դառնում նոր ուժի մասին խոսելը, հենա կա էլի:


Անկեղծ ասած չհասկացա ինչ ես ասում: Փորձեմ վերաշարադրել ասելիքս:
Նոր ընդդիմության պահանջ կա, որովհետև
ա) կային ու կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր անձնական ամբիցաներից և/կամ վերաբերմունքից ելնելով գործող ընդդիմության կողքին չեն եղել ու չեն ուզի լինել
բ) կան բազում՝ ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայիս գործունեություն/մարտավարությունից դժգոհ մարդիկ

Նոր ընդդիմությունը պետք է այս մարդկանց միավորելու ու համախմբելու համար:
Բայց ոչ փորձելու վերբովկա անել ներկայիս ՀԱԿ այն համախոհներին, ովքեր առնվազն նորմալ են համարում ՀԱԿ ներկայիս գործունեությունը/մարտավարությունը:
Եթե եղավ նման փորձ, ապա արդեն իսկ ստեղծվելիք ընդդիմությունը իշխանության կամա կամ ակամա ծառա է դառնում:

----------

Inana (08.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Անկեղծ ասած չհասկացա ինչ ես ասում: Փորձեմ վերաշարադրել ասելիքս:
> Նոր ընդդիմության պահանջ կա, որովհետև
> ա) կային ու կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր անձնական ամբիցաներից և/կամ վերաբերմունքից ելնելով գործող ընդդիմության կողքին չեն եղել ու չեն ուզի լինել
> բ) կան բազում՝ ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայիս գործունեություն/մարտավարությունից դժգոհ մարդիկ
> 
> Նոր ընդդիմությունը պետք է այս մարդկանց միավորելու ու համախմբելու համար:
> Բայց ոչ փորձելու *վերբովկա անել* ներկայիս ՀԱԿ այն համախոհներին, ովքեր առնվազն նորմալ են համարում ՀԱԿ ներկայիս գործունեությունը/մարտավարությունը:
> Եթե եղավ նման փորձ, ապա արդեն իսկ ստեղծվելիք ընդդիմությունը իշխանության կամա կամ ակամա ծառա է դառնում:


Վերբովկա բառը Հայաստանի պարագայում հեչ տեղին չի: 
Ամեն եղած լիդեր իր համախոհների մի փոքրաթիվ բանակ ունի: Իրենց ակտիվության պիկ վախտերում ընդիմադիր մարդիկ միանում են էդ լիդերին: Արդեն 20 տարի Հայաստանում էս տրադիցիան է: Մարդկանց մոտավորապես նույն կոդլը մի լիդերից մյուսի մոտ ա գնում կուլմինացիոն պահերին: Քո տերմինալոգիայով ստացվում է, որ 2008-ին էլ  որ Լեվոնն էր մարդ հավաքում -ինքն էր վերբովկա արել:  Ըտենց չի: 
Էս մի քանի օլիգարխի ու մի քանի  ընդիմադիրների միկրոսկոպիկ երկրում մարդկային ռեսուրսը խիստ սայմանափակ է, ու ուզես թե չուզես, նորի կառուցումը ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին էլ է լինելու: Սա դիալեկտիկական պրոցես է:

----------


## Chuk

> Վերբովկա բառը Հայաստանի պարագայում հեչ տեղին չի: 
> Ամեն եղած լիդեր իր համախոհների մի փոքրաթիվ բանակ ունի: Իրենց ակտիվության պիկ վախտերում ընդիմադիր մարդիկ միանում են էդ լիդերին: Արդեն 20 տարի Հայաստանում էս տրադիցիան է: Մարդկանց մոտավորապես նույն կոդլը մի լիդերից մյուսի մոտ ա գնում կուլմինացիոն պահերին: Քո տերմինալոգիայով ստացվում է, որ 2008-ին էլ  որ Լեվոնն էր մարդ հավաքում -ինքն էր վերբովկա արել:  Ըտենց չի: 
> Էս մի քանի օլիգարխի ու մի քանի  ընդիմադիրների միկրոսկոպիկ երկրում մարդկային ռեսուրսը խիստ սայմանափակ է, ու ուզես թե չուզես, նորի կառուցումը ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին էլ է լինելու: Սա դիալեկտիկական պրոցես է:


Սխալ է ծայրից ծայր:
Այսօր ՀԱԿ-ում են մի մեծ խումբ մարդիկ, ովքեր տարիներ առաջ բուռն հակառակորդներ էին, էլ ուր մնաց համախոհների բանակը լիներ:
Ու ընդհանրապես ՀԱԿ-ը Հայաստանում նոր քաղաքական մշակույթ է բերել, որը քո ասածի ծայրահեղ հակառակն է, բայց որը խաթարելուն միտված քայլեր եմ տեսնում ներկա պահին:

Աքսիոմը շատ պարզ է. ով փորձեց ներկայումս ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին ընդդիմություն ստեղծել, ինքը իշխանության կամա կամ ակամա ծառան է: Նույնը վերաբերվում է այդ տեսակետի ջատագովներին:
Որևէ ստեղծված լավ բան վերացնելը անթույլատրելի է:

----------

REAL_ist (08.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

սխալվեցի շնորհակալություն տվեցի  :Smile: 


> Աքսիոմը շատ պարզ է. ով փորձեց ներկայումս ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին ընդդիմություն ստեղծել, ինքը իշխանության կամա կամ ակամա ծառան է: Նույնը վերաբերվում է այդ տեսակետի ջատագովներին:
> Որևէ ստեղծված լավ բան վերացնելը անթույլատրելի է:


 Չուկ, իսկ եթե այդ քո ասած լավի վերացնելով ստեղծվում է ավելի լավը, ավելի ունակը հասնելու իր առջև դրված նպատակներին, դա նույնպես անթույլատրելի՞ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, իսկ եթե այդ քո ասած լավի վերացնելով ստեղծվում է ավելի լավը, ավելի ունակը հասնելու իր առջև դրված նպատակներին, դա նույնպես անթույլատրելի՞ է:


 :Smile: 
Հեքիաթներին վաղուց չենք հավատում:
Կա փաստ, որ եթե սկսեն ՀԱԿ-ից մարդիկ վերբովկա անել, բաժանելու են էդ կառույցը մասերի, բայց բոլորին մի կողմ չեն բերելու, այսինքն թուլացնելու են ՀԱԿ-ը:
Մյուս կողմից չեն կարողանալու ստեղծել համազոր ուժեղ ուժ, հեչ-որ չէ այն պատճառով, որ մի զգալի քաղաքական ուղեղային հատված մնացած ա լինելու թուլացած ՀԱԿ-ում:

----------


## Kuk

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ընդդիմություն ա՞ ուզում ստեղծվի, կա՞ն քաղաքական դեմքեր, քաղաքական գործիչներ, ովքեր կարող են էս իշխանությւոնների դեմ պայքարել, թող սկսեն իրենց գործունեությունը, ո՞վ ա իրանց բռնել: Էդ որ ասում եք՝ ՀԱԿ-ը փակել ա քաղաքական դաշտի դռները, մի հատ ասեք, իմանանք, թե կենկրետ ում դեմ ա փակել, ո՞վ ա էդ քաղաքական գործիչը, ով չի կարողանում մտնել քաղաքական դաշտ ու պայքարել էս իշխանությունների դեմ, որտև ՀԱԿ-ը իրա դեմը փակել ա: Նույնիսկ նոր դեմք չտեսած, սկսել ենք ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ կռիվ տալ, որպես ի՞նչ: Իսկ էն, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կարա որևէ իրական ընդդիմադիր ուժի դեմ փակել քաղաքական դաշտի դռները, էդ հեքիաթ ա, չկա տենց բան: Եթե նման ուժ լինի, պայքարի իշխանությունների դեմ ավելի լավ, քան ՀԱԿ-ն ա պայքարում, էդ ժամանակ էլ իմաստ էլ չի ունենա ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանց քարշ տալ դուրս, մարդիկ իրանց կամքով կլքեն ՀԱԿ-ն ու կգնան էդ ուժի ետևից: Հիմա ասենք՝ բոլորը թքին ՀԱԿ-ի վրա ու դուրս եկան, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու, ի՞նչ կոնկրետ քայլ պետքա արվի դրանից հետո: Համարեք՝ ՀԱԿ-ում մարդ չկա, ոչ ոք չի հավատում ՀԱԿ-ին, ՀԱԿ-ը դարձել ա վազգենմանուկյան, ի՞նչ պետքա արվի էդ ժամանակ: Չնայած մի կողմից էլ ասում եք՝ ՀԱԿ-ին էլ մարդիկ չեն հավատում, հիասթափվել են մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ից և այլն, էդ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ՀԱԿ-ի մասին խոսել ու ասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մարդկանց ֆռռցնում ա: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ին հավատացող չկա, ո՞ւմ ա ֆռռցնում, կամ եթե շատ քիչ են հավատացողները, ջանդամ թե չի ֆռռցնում:

----------

Chuk (08.08.2010), Mephistopheles (09.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Փաստորեն մեր միակ հույսը ՀԱԿ-նա ու ապրիորի ուրիշ ուժ չի կարող ժողովրդի շահերը պաշտպանի, "հեքիաթ ա"(թոբաթե ՀԱԿ-ը կարումա): Չէի էլ կասկածում  :Smile: 

Լավ բա ու՞ր մնաց կարևորը անձերը չեն լեգենդը: Անձը տվյալ դեպքում ՀԱԿ-նա, պետք չի կառչել ՀԱԿ-ից: Դու պետքա ուրախ լինես եթե նոր թարմ ուժ հրապարակ գա, թեկուզև օգտագործելով ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվները:

----------


## Kuk

> Փաստորեն մեր միակ հույսը ՀԱԿ-նա ու ապրիորի ուրիշ ուժ չի կարող ժողովրդի շահերը պաշտպանի, "հեքիաթ ա"(թոբաթե ՀԱԿ-ը կարումա): Չէի էլ կասկածում 
> 
> Լավ բա ու՞ր մնաց կարևորը անձերը չեն լեգենդը: Անձը տվյալ դեպքում ՀԱԿ-նա, պետք չի կառչել ՀԱԿ-ից: Դու պետքա ուրախ լինես եթե նոր թարմ ուժ հրապարակ գա, թեկուզև օգտագործելով ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվները:


Էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ն ա, եթե համաձայն չես, մեկ ուրիշին գիտես, անունը տուր, մենք էլ տեղն իմանանք էդ նոր ուժի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կուկ ջան էս պահին ՀԱԿ չկա, 0ա, արդեն մի տարուց ավելա: Միակ բանը, որ անում են պառլամետնում հնարավոր տեղերնեն բաժանում իրար մեջ, չնայած որ սենց գնա կասկածում եմ, որ վաբշե տեղ կունենան:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն մեր միակ հույսը ՀԱԿ-նա ու ապրիորի ուրիշ ուժ չի կարող ժողովրդի շահերը պաշտպանի, "հեքիաթ ա"(թոբաթե ՀԱԿ-ը կարումա): Չէի էլ կասկածում 
> 
> Լավ բա ու՞ր մնաց կարևորը անձերը չեն լեգենդը: Անձը տվյալ դեպքում ՀԱԿ-նա, պետք չի կառչել ՀԱԿ-ից: Դու պետքա ուրախ լինես եթե նոր թարմ ուժ հրապարակ գա, թեկուզև օգտագործելով ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվները:


«Հեքիաթ» տերմինը ես է օգտագործել: Սա ի՞մ գրառման ա արձագանքն ա: Եթե այո, ապա թույլ տուր հայտնել հիացմունքս, որ կարդում ես մի բան, արձագանք գրում այլ բանի մասին  :Hi:

----------


## REAL_ist

> «Հեքիաթ» տերմինը ես է օգտագործել: Սա ի՞մ գրառման ա արձագանքն ա: Եթե այո, ապա թույլ տուր հայտնել հիացմունքս, որ կարդում ես մի բան, արձագանք գրում այլ բանի մասին


Էս քո՞ գրածը չի, դու՞ չես նոր, ՀԱԿ-ից "լավ" ուժի ստեղծումը հեքիաթ անվանում:



> Հեքիաթներին վաղուց չենք հավատում:
> ..Մյուս կողմից չեն կարողանալու ստեղծել համազոր ուժեղ ուժ, հեչ-որ չէ այն պատճառով, որ մի զգալի քաղաքական ուղեղային հատված մնացած ա լինելու թուլացած ՀԱԿ-ում:


Եթե սա ՀԱԿ-ից կառչել չի, ապա ի՞նչա…

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան էս պահին ՀԱԿ չկա, 0ա, արդեն մի տարուց ավելա: Միակ բանը, որ անում են պառլամետնում հնարավոր տեղերնեն բաժանում իրար մեջ, չնայած որ սենց գնա կասկածում եմ, որ վաբշե տեղ կունենան:


Ախպերս, եթե զրո ա, բա ինչի՞ ենք դրած կոնկրետ ՀԱԿ-ին քֆրտում, արի քֆրտենք, խոսքի արշակ սադոյանին:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս քո՞ գրածը չի, դու՞ չես նոր, ՀԱԿ-ից "լավ" ուժի ստեղծումը հեքիաթ անվանում:
> 
> Եթե սա ՀԱԿ-ից կառչել չի, ապա ի՞նչա…


Իրականում ավելացնելու ոչինչ չկա, բայց դե եթե ասելիքս չես ընկալել, հատուկ քո համար ավելի մանրամասն:

Ուրեմն նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ գրել էի, որ Հայաստանում քաղաքական մշակույթ ա փոխվել, ու էդ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա: Էսօրվա իրականությունում անհնար ա, որ ստեղվծի նոր քաղաքական ուժ՝ անձերի հիման վրա: Եթե ստեղծվի նոր ընդդիմություն, ապա դա լինելու ա գաղափարական հիմքով, ու իրա շուրջը համախմբվելու են զուտ էդ գաղափարների հիման վրա: Ավելին, էդ ուժը գաղափարական հենքը պետք ա բավական տարբերվի ՀԱԿ-ի գաղափարական հենքից: Իսկ դա արդեն նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ի մի շարք ուղեղային հատված, ովքեր ՀԱԿ-ի հիմնական գաղափարների, մարտավարության կիսողն են, դրան չեն միանալու: Միանալու միակ տարբերակը գաղափարական ֆակտորը նորից վերացնելն ու անձակենտրոն սարքելն ա, եթե էդպես եղավ, արդեն իսկ լինելու ա ավելի «վատը» (արի չակերտների մեջ գրենք լավ ու վատը՝ հնարավոր բոլոր թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար):

Իսկ եթե գնալու ա գաղափարական հենքով, ապա զուտ պրակտիկ քաղաքական դաշտի ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ ինքը չի կարողանալու համակիրների էնպիսի բանակ ձեռք բերի, որ ՀԱԿ-ից ավելի ուժեղ լինի: Ստեղ չկա «ՀԱԿ-ից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա» տարբերակը, սա ընդամենը պրակտիկ վերլուծություն ա ներկա իրավիճակի: 

Բայց նորից եմ ասում, որ այդ նոր ուժի ստեղծումը, որոշակի խմբի մարդկանց միավորելու համար ցանկալի ա: Ընդ որում անհրաժեշտ է, որ եթե ստեղծվի նոր ուժը, ՀԱԿ-ն ու դա պատրաստ լինեն համագործակցել՝ առանց այդ ուժերից որևէ մեկին համագործակցության մեջ լիդերի կարգավիճակ տալու, բնականաբար համագործակցությունն էլ պետք է լինի այն հարցերի շուրջ, որոնցում իրենց գաղափարական մոտեցումները, աշխարհընկալումը, եթե կուզես, նույնն են:

Իմ էս գնահատականներին կարող ես համաձայնվել, կարող ես չհամաձայնվել, քո գործն է: Ես ներկայացնում եմ ներկայիս քաղաքական իրավիճակի իմ գնահատականն ու եզրահանգումները, բայց դրանք, խնդրում եմ, այլ կերպ մի փորձիր ներկայացնել, մի փորձիր ինձ վերագրել մտքեր, որոնք ես չեմ ասել ու իմ աշխարհընկալմանը խորթ են: Ազնիվ չի այդպես:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կուկ, կոնկրետ ես հիմա ՀԱԿ չեմ քֆրտում, ինձ էս աքսիոմը հետաքրքրեց՝



> Աքսիոմը շատ պարզ է. ով փորձեց ներկայումս ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին ընդդիմություն ստեղծել, ինքը իշխանության կամա կամ ակամա ծառան է: Նույնը վերաբերվում է այդ տեսակետի ջատագովներին:
> Որևէ ստեղծված լավ բան վերացնելը անթույլատրելի է:


Հիմա, հաշվի առնելով, որ նոր ուժը ուզած չուզած "վերբովկայա" անելու ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվը, ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին ուժ դառնա, որտև պարզապես ուրիշ ակտիվ չկա, հետևաբար ըստ Չուկի այդ ուժը իշխանության ծառանա, դրանից չի՞ բխում, որ ոնց ֆռանք պետքա ՀԱԿ-ի կողմը լինենք, անկախ ուրիշ ուժ լինել չլինելուց:

 Տուպիկի մեջ ենք, ես կասեի դաժե *աքի մեջ ենք:

Չուկ ջան, ասելիքդ լավ էլ ընկալել եմ, կարքի չկա վեպեր գրելու:

----------


## Chuk

> որ ոնց ֆռանք պետքա ՀԱԿ-ի կողմը լինենք


Վերևում խնդրրեցի, չէ՞:
Իմ ասածից նման բան չի բխել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:12 ----------




> Չուկ ջան, ասելիքդ լավ էլ ընկալել եմ, կարքի չկա վեպեր գրելու:


Բա որ ընկալել էիր, ինչի՞ էիր խեղաթյուրում  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չուկ դու հիմա գրածովդ տեսականորեն փորձում ես ապացուցել, որ ՀԱԿ-ից լավ ուժ չի կարող ստեղծվել, դեմագոգիայով արի չզբաղվենք, պարզ բաները պարզ ձև պետքա ասել:
Խնդրեմ, նորից քո խոսքերը`



> Էսօրվա իրականությունում անհնար ա, որ ստեղվծի նոր քաղաքական ուժ՝ անձերի հիման վրա:
> Իսկ եթե գնալու ա գաղափարական հենքով, ապա զուտ պրակտիկ քաղաքական դաշտի ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ ինքը չի կարողանալու համակիրների էնպիսի բանակ ձեռք բերի, որ ՀԱԿ-ից ավելի ուժեղ լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ դու հիմա գրածովդ տեսականորեն փորձում ես ապացուցել, որ ՀԱԿ-ից լավ ուժ չի կարող ստեղծվել, դեմագոգիայով արի չզբաղվենք, պարզ բաները պարզ ձև պետքա ասել:
> Խնդրեմ, նորից քո խոսքերը`


Այո, ես ասում եմ, որ տենց տեսլական չկա:
Կարո՞ղ ես հակառակը ցույց տալ:
Եթե կարող ես, ապա բարի երթ, հակառակ դեպքում ձևի համար հակաճառելուդ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Բարի քննարկում  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

:Smile:  Որ քո համար տեսլական չկա, չի նշանակում, որ եթե տենց ուժ եղավ ուրմեն իշխանության ծառանա,  հարցը հենց սրանումա: "Լավը" վերացնելը անթույլատրելի չի, եթե ստեղծում ես ավելի լավը :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ քո համար տեսլական չկա, չի նշանակում, որ եթե տենց ուժ եղավ ուրմեն իշխանության ծառանա,  հարցը հենց սրանումա: "Լավը" վերացնելը անթույլատրելի չի, եթե ստեղծում ես ավելի լավը


Վախ մամա ջան:
Ապեր, ես հատուկ շեշտում եմ որ կամա կամ ակամա ծառա: Այսինքն եթե ջլատում ես ինչ-որ մի ուժ ու տեղը չես ստեղծում դրան համազորը կամ ավելի հզորը, ապա էսպես թե էնպես ծառայություն ես մատուցում: Ու ստեղ գալիս ա գնահատելու պահը, կարո՞ղ ես ավելի ուժեղը ստեղծել, թե՞ ոչ:

Ես ասում եմ, որ ոչ:
Հիմա նորից բացատրեմ, այլ տարբերակով:

Որ պարզ լինի տրամաբանությունը, չոր տարբերակով եմ լուծում, այսինքն դիցուք ունենք խնդիր ու դա պետք է լուծվի:

Ենթադրենք ՀԱԿ-ը խնդրի լուծումը տեսնում է A տարբերակով:
Եթե գալիս ա «նոր ընդդիմություն» ու նույնպես խնդիրն ուզում ա լուծել A տարբերակով, ապա ուղղակի կարող ա չգա, որտև էսօր պոտենցիալ ակտիվ էն զանգվածը, որ ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին չի, հենց էն պատճառով ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին չի, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ուզում ա A տարբերակով լուծել: Այսինքն էդ նորը էդ զանգվածին չի կարող գրավել:

Հետևաբար ինքը պետք  ա խնդրի լուծման նոր տարբերակ առաջարկի՝ B-ն:
Էդ դեպքում իրան կմիանան էն պոտենցիալ ակտիվը, որի համար B լուծումը ընդունելի ա: Ու բնական ա, ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհ էն զանգվածը, որի համար A լուծումն էր ընդունելի, կմնա ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին, հնարավոր կլինի էդ զանգվածից ընդամենը բեկորներ վերբովկա անել՝ ՀԱԿ-ը թուլացնելով:

Ու էս պարագայում կունենանք երկու ուժ, ՀԱԿ-ն ու ՆՈՐ-ը: Ցանկացած քաղաքացի, կախված իր քաղաքական հայացքներից ու խնդրի լուծման իր պատկերացրած տարբերակից ազատ կլինի լինել սրանցից մեկի համակիրը: Էս իմաստով նոր ուժը լավ դեր կկատարի, անկախ նրանից, ինքն ավելի ուժեղ կլինի, թե ՀԱԿ-ը, որտև երկու ճակատով պայքարն էս պարագայում կարող ա ավելի արդյունավետ լինել:

Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ ՆՈՐ-ը կարող ա ավելի ուժեղ լինել:
Տեսականորեն հա, կարող ա:
Հիմա գործնականում: Ես պնդում եմ, որ ոչ, որովհետև կարողանալու դեպքում էդ տեսակետի էնպիսի զանգված էինք ունենալու, որ նրանք արդեն վաղուց համախմբված պայքարի էին ելած լինելու, միշտ էլ առաջնորդներ կճարվեին: Ես ռեալ նայելով տեսնում եմ, որ նման ակտիվ կամ պոտենցիալ ակտիվ, էս պահին գոյություն չունի: Ընդ որում գոյություն չունի և՛ շարքային համախոհների պոտենցիալի առումով, և՛ քաղաքական առաջնորդների: Ուղղակի չկա: Աղաղակող աստիճանի չկա: Էս ա մեր ռեալ իրականությունը, անկախ նրանից լա՞վ ա, թե՞ վատ:

Ու նորից դու կարող ես համաձայնվել կամ չէ տեսակետիս: Բայց խոսքերս մի՛ տարընթերցի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Խոսքերդ գնալով փոխվում են պարզապես :Jpit:  Սկզբում ասում ես ՀԱԿ-ի "հաշվին" ՆՈՐ ուժը(ՆՈՐ ուժը ուզած չուզած ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվների հաշվինա լինելու) ինքնաբերաբար իշխանության ծառանա: Հիմա ասում ես հնարավոր նոր ուժը լավ դեր կկատարի:

Ապեր վերջին հաշվով, ներկայիս ռազմավարությամբ ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանության ամենամեծ "կամա թե ակամա" ծառանա :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Խոսքերդ գնալով փոխվում են պարզապես Սկզբում ասում ես ՀԱԿ-ի "հաշվին" ՆՈՐ ուժը(ՆՈՐ ուժը ուզած չուզած ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվների հաշվինա լինելու) ինքնաբերաբար իշխանության ծառանա: Հիմա ասում ես նոր ուժը լավ դեր կկատարի:
> 
> Ապեր վերջին հաշվով, ներկայիս ռազմավարությամբ ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանության ամենամեծ "կամա թե ակամա" ծառանա


Որպեսզի հասկանաս, որ իմ ասելիքը ՊԱՐԶԱՊԵՍ չի փոխվել, այլ ընդամենը դու չես հասկացել (գուցե մինչև հիմա էլ չես հասկանում) թե ինչ եմ ասում, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ավելի ուշադիր ու վերլուծելով կարդալ գրվածները: Իմ կողմից խոսակցությունը փակվում ա. շարունակելն անիմաստ ա (ամեն ինչն արդեն գրված ա, սկսած էն պահից, որ անիմաստ հակաճառելու համար մտար զրույցի մեջ):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:46 ----------

հ.գ. Հիշեցնեմ, որ ողջ զրույցը* այ էս գրառման* տրամաբանական շարունակությունն ա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չուկ դու ինքդ էլ պետքա լավ իմանաս, որ առանց ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվի այդ քո գրառման մեջ նշված նոր ուժը չի կարող ռեալ ուժ դառնալ: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ գրառումներումդ հակասությունա ի հայտ գալիս, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին ստեղծվողին համարում ես իշխանության ծառա: Այսքան բան:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ դու ինքդ էլ պետքա լավ իմանաս, որ առանց ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվի այդ քո գրառման մեջ նշված նոր ուժը չի կարող ռեալ ուժ դառնալ: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ գրառումներումդ հակասությունա ի հայտ գալիս, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ի հաշվին ստեղծվողին համարում ես իշխանության ծառա: Այսքան բան:


Չնայած ասել էի, որ չեմ շարունակելու, բայց վերջին փորձ:
Դու հիմա ՀԱԿ ակտի՞վ ես:
Տրիբունը ՀԱԿ ակտի՞վ ա:
Վիշապը ՀԱԿ ակտի՞վ ա:
Երվանդը ՀԱԿ ակտի՞վ ա:

Ես հստակ գրել եմ, որ նոր ուժը պետք ա փորձի այ էս, ներկայումս ՀԱԿ-ի գիծը բռնողներին համախմբել, ու չփորձի վերբովկա անել ՀԱԿ էս պահի իրական համակիրներին, ովքեր ընդունում են ՀԱԿ դիրքորոշումն ու մարտավարությունը:

Էդքան դժվա՞ր բան եմ ասում:


հ.գ. Ավելացնեմ, որ թեև ես խիստ օգտակար եմ համարում նման ազնիվ ուժի ի հայտ գալը, բայց ռեալ չեմ համարում: Բայց ոչ էն պատճառով, որ իրականում հնարավոր չի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ակտիվ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ պոտենցիալը ՀԱԿ-ի, Լևոնի կողքին վերջին 3 տարում եղած հոծ զանգվածը, որը հնարավորա ճիշտ մարտավարության դեպքում նորից հավաքվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ակտիվ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ պոտենցիալը ՀԱԿ-ի, Լևոնի կողքին վերջին 3 տարում եղած հոծ զանգվածը, որը հնարավորա ճիշտ մարտավարության դեպքում նորից հավաքվի:


Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ էդ պոտենցիալը երկու թևի ա բաժանվել, խնդրի A լուծումը ընդունողներ ու B լուծումը ընդունողներ: Ու կողքից էլ կա մի թիմ, որը հավանականություն ունի B-ի մեջ մտնելու, բայց էդ ակտիվի մեջ չի եղել: Վերջնականում ունենում A ու B+x ուժեր, որոնք որոշակի խնդիրների շուրջ կարող են համագործակցել: Բայց մեր քաղաքական անցուդարձին նայելով՝ հավանական չի որ կլինի, չնայած հնարավորություն կա:

----------


## dvgray

քաղաքականությունը, ուզենք թե չուզենք- դա բիզնես է, /ասել է աշխատանք, աշխատատեղ/:
21-երրորդ դարում, երբ գնում  է համընդանուր ֆնանսական ինստիտուտների խոշորացման ու համակենտրենացման շարժումներ. "նորի" իհայտ գալու համար անխուսափելի ֆինանսական հոսքերի ու "նյութական" զակազների /պատվերների/ կարիք է լինելու: խոսքը գնում է մեեեե՜՜՜ծ ֆինանսների մասին:
այդ ֆինանսները, Հայաստանում ու Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտի "հարակից" տարածքներում 100 տոկոս կուտակված է միմիայն ֆինանսական կեղտոտ ստրուկտուրաների ձեռքում: այսիքն նորի ծագումը անխուսափելի պետք է լինի "կեղտի" հիմքի վար /հիմք ասելով հասկանում ենք "փող", կեղտոտ փող/  : այսինքն *իսկզբանե այդ ուժը ներկայացնելու է "կեղտին":* է դրա իմաստը՞ որն է  :Wink:  կոնկրետ Ակունակիցնեից համար: ոչ մի 
մինչև հիմիկվա կեղտերը քիչ են, մ ի հատ էլ ավելացնենք՞ որի ծախսած փողերը մեր/ձեր կոկորդից են իրա զակազչիկ բոզիբաշիկները հանելու՞՞՞
էսքանից հետո, ես միանշանակ դեմ եմ ամեն մի "նորի" քաղաքական դաշտում:
ոչ միայն դեմ եմ նորի, այլ լավ կլինի, որ Հայաստանում բոլոր "հին" քաղաքական *բիզնեսներն* էլ մի հատ ցունամի տանի լցի ծովը: խոսքը բոլորի մասին է , անխտիր, սկսած Հայրիկյանով, ով սկի  իրա կնգան չի կարողացել կառավար, վերջացրած վերջին բիզնես արծվանիստ բազեներով:
ու մի հատ լավ պետք ա հասկանալ մի բան:  *Աշխարհում ըտենց բան չի եղել, որ ճորտատիորւթյան ժամանակ քաղաքական կուսակցության պահանջ եղած  լինի*: Հայաստանում քաղաքական կուսակցությունները արհեստական բաներ են, ոչ մեկին պիտանի, մենակ ավել ուտող բերան:
*երբ որ կապիտալիզմի ծիլեր կլինի Հայաստանում, այ էտ ժամանակ էլ իրական պահանջ կլինի ու իրական պայքարի հիման վրա կգոյանա կուսակցություն ու կուսակցական պայքար:*

----------

Universe (09.08.2010), Բիձա (09.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> :
> *Աշխարհում ըտենց բան չի եղել, որ ճորտատիորւթյան ժամանակ քաղաքական կուսակցության պահանջ եղած  լինի*: Հայաստանում քաղաքական կուսակցությունները արհեստական բաներ են, ոչ մեկին պիտանի, մենակ ավել ուտող բերան:
> *երբ որ կապիտալիզմի ծիլեր կլինի Հայաստանում, այ էտ ժամանակ էլ իրական պահանջ կլինի ու իրական պայքարի հիման վրա կգոյանա կուսակցություն ու կուսակցական պայքար:*


Ճորտատիրության ժամանակ քաղաքական կուսակցություն չի լինում, բայց քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցող կուսակցապետեր, ոնց տեսնում ես- ինչքան ուզես:   :LOL: 
Իրականում ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Օրինակ հարցրու միջին հային -կասի թե Սահակաշվիլու վրաստանը  հայաստանի դեմ հեչ բան ա, ու որ վրացիք սովից կոտորվում են: Գյուղում էի,  սեղանի շուրջ մի 5 րոպե քննարկեցին  թաք ազերու կողմից սպնաված 4 հայ զինվորի դեպքը:  Մեկն ասեց, թե իր հալալ ընկերոջ բանակում եղած տղեն հենց էդ չաստից ա եղել ու եկել էր տուն արձակուրդ: Ու հորը սեկրետով պատմել ա, որ էդ դիվերսիոն 20 հոգանոց  խմբի հետքերով հայկական սպեցնազը մտել ա Ադրբեջան, 50 թուրք տեղում կոտորել, հետ ա եկել: Սեղանի շուրջ եղած բոլորը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեցին բլեֆը ու ամեն մեկն էլ ծաղկացրեց, թե ամեն անգամ էլ ըտենց ա, մեր մի զոհված զինվորի փոխարեն մեր սպեցնազը 10 թուրք ա սպանում ու վաբշե որ ուզենանք, մի օրում մի 20 կմ էլ կտանք կմտնենք ադրբեջանի խորքերը: Ես ձենս կտրել-ապշած լսում էի: 
Ընենց որ ԴՎ ջան, մենք ուրիշ ժողովուրդ ենք: Մեր մոտ մաքուր ճորտատիրություն չի, բազմակացութաձև վիճակ է: Առկա են թե  նախամարդյան անտեղյակությունը, թե  օպերասեր  ճորտատիրությունը,  թե մուղամասեր  զարգացած թրքասիրությունը, թե անշղթա ստրկատիրությունը, թե թերզարգացած քյաբաբակեր նախակապիտալիզմն ու  մարդակեր ԲՏ-ությունը: Ու էդ բոլորը  լավ էլ քաղաքական են: Ինչ վատ է որ, -ճլպտուն, հոտավետ, արյունով, արցունքով ու շռնդյունով լի արևմտյան երազանքներով արևելյան կյանք է:  :LOL: 



> * տո հե ՛լի արա*, քո կյանքը անիծված է 
> դու մերկ ես, ճորտ ես ու ըս-տրուկ


 հելնի ինչ անի՞ 
Այ էդ ասա- իմանանք: :LOL:

----------

dvgray (09.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եսիմ ապեր, կարող ա և չենք ունեցել: Մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ եմ անկեղծորեն կարծել, որ վերջին 600 տարում, հայ քաղաքական միտքը մի հատ Լևոն ա տվել: Բայց դե ջահել եմ, խելքս շատ բան չի հասնում, էմոցիոնալ եմ, մեկ ու մեջ սթից բաներ դուրս տալու հակումներ ունեմ: 
> 
> Բայց որ մի քիչ խելքս գլուխս եմ հավաքում, համ էլ էս կյանքում մի երկու բան ավել եմ տեսնում, մտածում եմ «Չէ, էսի էն չէր որ պետք էր: Իսկ եթե ուրիշը չկա էլ, ջհանդամին լինի, հո քաքը չե՞նք ընկել ձեռը»: Հիմի կասես, բա չպայքարե՞նք: Իսկ կարաս ասես, դա մեր տանձին պե՞տք ա: Հանուն ինչ պայքարե՞նք: ՀՀՇ-ի ներսում հաղթահարված տարաձայնությունների մասին, թե՞ փակ սահմաններով դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի մասին լսելու: 
> 
> Դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի մասին որ ուզենամ լսել, կգնամ ութի ծծնդատուն, ամեն երկրորդ պորտ կտրող տատմերը գիտի, որ Հայաստանում ծծնուդները պակասել են, քանի որ մարդ չկա: Ուրեմն, Հայկական քաղաքական միտքը վերջին վեց հարյուր տարում մի հատ տատմեր ա ծնել


Ապեր, պրոբլեմը գիտես որն ա… էն որ տարբերություն չկա ունեցել ենք թե ոչ… փաստը մնում ա փաստ որ մենք քաղաքական միտք/մշակույթ/տրադիցիաներ չունենք… եղել են հաստատ, մենք անխելք ժողովուրդ չենք, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես հետք չեն թողել… 

Դե հիմա հարցը որ բերում ես Լևոնին ասեմ… էսօր Հայկական քաղաքական երկնակամարում մենակ Լևոնի մտքերն են քննարկվում, քննադատվում ու քրֆվում… էսօր մենակ Լևոնին են ուզում քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնեն… էսօր Լևոնի մտքին դեմ միտք ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում, ասենք մեկը գար ասեր "ես կարծում եմ որ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրն էական չի …էս, էս պատճառներով" ու հիմնավորի… կամ ասեն "Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը փոխզիջումային պետք չի… կարելի ա լուծել … էս կամ էն սկզբմունքների հիման վրա" … կարող ա՞ կա չեմ տենում  Տրիբուն ջան, քաղաքական միտքը էս ա… եթե նոր ընդդիմություն ա առաջանալու, ուրեմն դրանք պետք ա լինեն նոր գաղափարների ու ստրատեգիաների հիման վրա… իսկ էսօր գաղափարը մենակ Լևոնին քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնելն ա… ու էս գաղափարի շուրջը ինչքա՞ն ժողովուրդ եք պատրաստվում հավաքել…

Հարցը ստեղ Լևոնի լավն ու վատը չի, ես էդ հարցը չեմ դնում… հարցն էն ա որ ուրիշ քաղաքական կոնցեպցիա առաջ չի քաշվում, որ քննարկվի… Լևոնը 10 տարի չկար… ո՞վ էր խանգարում մեր քաղաքական գիգանտներին… էն փաստը որ էսօր ուզում են շարժում ստեղծել Լևոնի դեմ ու իրան քաղաքական ասպարեզից հեռացնեն արդեն իրա արժեքն ու քաշը ավելի մեծացնում են… ապեր որտե՞ղ ես տեսել քաղաքական ընդդիմադիրի դեմ շարժում սկսեն, լոզունգը ո՞րն ա "Լևոն հեռացի՛ր" …

Ապեր,կարաս տատմորից հարցնեեի մեր դեմոգրաֆիական վիճակը, Երևան-Թբիլիսի պոեզի պրավադնիկից էլ հարցնես քանի հատ պոեզ ա բեռներով Հայաստան մտնում ու քանի հատ պոեզ ա վաբշե Հայաստանում աշխատում, չհաշված Մանկական երկաթուղին… ու սրանք որ համադրես պտի որ պարզ լինի մեր տնտեսության ընդհանուր պատկեը… արեք բերեք Լևոնին դեմ տվեք թող ձենը կտրի ու դաշտից հեռանա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... էսօր Լևոնի մտքին դեմ միտք ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում, ասենք մեկը գար ասեր "ես կարծում եմ որ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրն էական չի …էս, էս պատճառներով" ու հիմնավորի… կամ ասեն "Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը փոխզիջումային պետք չի… կարելի ա լուծել … էս կամ էն սկզբմունքների հիման վրա" … կարող ա՞ կա չեմ տենում  Տրիբուն ջան, քաղաքական միտքը էս ա…


Մեֆ ջան, բռատ, մեկը էս ֆորումում լիքը Լևոնի մտքին դեմ մտքեր են փոխանակվել, ու էլի լիքը մեկեր էլ ասել են այլ ավելի էական խնդիրների մասին: Բայց որոշ մարդիկ այդ ամենը ընկալել են միայն որպես Լևոնի դեմ քննադատություն: :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր, պրոբլեմը գիտես որն ա… էն որ տարբերություն չկա ունեցել ենք թե ոչ… փաստը մնում ա փաստ որ մենք քաղաքական միտք/մշակույթ/տրադիցիաներ չունենք… եղել են հաստատ, մենք անխելք ժողովուրդ չենք, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես հետք չեն թողել… 
> 
> Դե հիմա հարցը որ բերում ես Լևոնին ասեմ… *էսօր Հայկական քաղաքական երկնակամարում մենակ Լևոնի մտքերն են քննարկվում, քննադատվում ու քրֆվում… էսօր մենակ Լևոնին են ուզում քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնեն… էսօր Լևոնի մտքին դեմ միտք ոչ ոք չի առաջարկում, ասենք մեկը գար ասեր "ես կարծում եմ որ դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրն էական չի …էս, էս պատճառներով" ու հիմնավորի… կամ ասեն "Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը փոխզիջումային պետք չի… կարելի ա լուծել … էս կամ էն սկզբմունքների հիման վրա" …* կարող ա՞ կա չեմ տենում  Տրիբուն ջան, քաղաքական միտքը էս ա… եթե նոր ընդդիմություն ա առաջանալու, ուրեմն դրանք պետք ա լինեն նոր գաղափարների ու ստրատեգիաների հիման վրա… իսկ էսօր գաղափարը մենակ Լևոնին քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնելն ա… ու էս գաղափարի շուրջը ինչքա՞ն ժողովուրդ եք պատրաստվում հավաքել…
> 
> Հարցը ստեղ Լևոնի լավն ու վատը չի, ես էդ հարցը չեմ դնում… հարցն էն ա որ ուրիշ քաղաքական կոնցեպցիա առաջ չի քաշվում, որ քննարկվի… Լևոնը 10 տարի չկար… ո՞վ էր խանգարում մեր քաղաքական գիգանտներին… էն փաստը որ էսօր ուզում են շարժում ստեղծել Լևոնի դեմ ու իրան քաղաքական ասպարեզից հեռացնեն արդեն իրա արժեքն ու քաշը ավելի մեծացնում են… ապեր որտե՞ղ ես տեսել քաղաքական ընդդիմադիրի դեմ շարժում սկսեն, լոզունգը ո՞րն ա "Լևոն հեռացի՛ր" …
> 
> Ապեր,կարաս տատմորից հարցնեեի մեր դեմոգրաֆիական վիճակը, Երևան-Թբիլիսի պոեզի պրավադնիկից էլ հարցնես քանի հատ պոեզ ա բեռներով Հայաստան մտնում ու քանի հատ պոեզ ա վաբշե Հայաստանում աշխատում, չհաշված Մանկական երկաթուղին… ու սրանք որ համադրես պտի որ պարզ լինի մեր տնտեսության ընդհանուր պատկեը… արեք բերեք Լևոնին դեմ տվեք թող ձենը կտրի ու դաշտից հեռանա…


Մեֆ, 
 էդ քո աչքին ուրիշ կարծիք չի երևում: 
Ասա մնացած սաղ եղածները քո, անձնապես քո, դուրը չեն գալիս, ու մենակ Լեվոնինն ես հավանում: Թե չէ  ընդհանրացնում ես--կարծիք չկա, միտք չկա, այլընտրանք չկա:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, բռատ, մեկը էս ֆորումում լիքը Լևոնի մտքին դեմ մտքեր են փոխանակվել, ու էլի լիքը մեկեր էլ ասել են այլ ավելի էական խնդիրների մասին: Բայց որոշ մարդիկ այդ ամենը ընկալել են միայն որպես Լևոնի դեմ քննադատություն:


ապեր, էս ֆորումը քննադատության համար ա ու լավ էլ իրա նպատակին ծառայում ա ու ես դրա դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց խոսքը գնում ա քաղաքական դաշտում հայտնված մտքերի մասին որոնց հետևում ռեալ քաղաքական գործիչներ են կանգնած, ռեալ փաստարկներով ու հավանականությանը մոտ լուծման տարբերակներով…  ու էդ դեպքում ժողովուրդը կարա աջակցի հարի ու դրա շուրջը հավաքվի…եթե կա տենց բան բեր տեսնեմ… եթե լիներ տենց միտք դրա շուրջը վաղուց հավաքված կլինեին…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Sure*, Մեֆ ջան,  
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ մարդկանց  մոտ *զակազ* բառը  մենակ զակուսկի -քյաբաբ -խորովածի հետ է ասսոցածված:


Զակազն ասոցիացվում ա ծառայության կամ ապրանքի հետ, որը արվում ա զակազչիկի *համար*, զակազչիկի պահանջով լինի դա "զակուսկի -քյաբաբ -խորոված" թե "վրիժառություն"… Զակազը դա մի բան ա որ դու չես անում այլ քո համար են անում…




> Իսկապես ես կարծում, որ  պաշտպանության նախարարության համար դիակ տեղափոխող մեքենայի համար փող հավաքող, կամ կնկան ձեն չհանելու նպատակով  ծեծող  զինված զինվորի *հայրերը* անտարբերությունից ելնելով են դա անում՞:


իրանց անտարբերության չէ… շրջապատի անտարբերության

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Աստված սիրես, արի ինձ մի ստիպիր լեկցիաներ կարդալ կառավարման, կազմակերպման ու ղեկավարման դերի ու նշանակության մասին կամ ղեկավար մարմինների/անձանց ճիշտ ընտրության մասին, առավել ևս որ ես դրա մասնագետը չեմ: Բայց արի վերջիններիս դերը չնսեմացնենք, մանավանդ որ մարդկության գերհարցերից մեկը կառավարման ձևի/համակարգի ընտրությունն է եղել ու սխալ ընտրությունների արդյունքում միլիոնավոր մարդկանց կյանքը տիրումեր է եղել, Սովետը քեզ վկա: Մենակ չասես թե Սովետի բնակչությունը հենց այդպիսի կյանք էր ուզում ինչպիսին ուներ, կամ էլ քառորդ միլիարդ մարդ քյալ մեռնում էին: Տականքները մնում են առաջնորդ մանիպուլյացիայի շնորհիվ, իսկ նորմալ մարդիկ հիմնականում պարտվում են, որովհետև իրենք մանիպուլյացիայի չեն կարողանում գնալ, քանզի նորմալ մարդուս բարությունը թույլ չի տալիս խարդախությանը պատասխանել խարդախությամբ, այսպիսով ստացվում է, որ կառավարման ասպարեզում չարը հաճախ ավելի ավելի ուժեղ է քան բարին: Մի հատ դրական ու անբասիր կերպար պրեզիդենտի անուն փորձիր տալ, կհասկանաս, թե ինչ եմ ասում: Խնդիրը կառավարողների արժեհամակարգի մեջ է նաև: Ու առհասարակ այս թեման բավականին բարդ է, իսկ ժողովդրին մեղադրելը չափազանց պրիմիտիվ: Դու կարող ե՞ս ասել, որ օրինակ Հյուսիսային Կորեայի ժողովուրդը Հարավային Կորեայի ժողովդրի համեմատ տուպոյների հավաքածու է, կամ էլ ստրկամիտ ամբոխ: Թե՞ մարդիկ կայֆ են ստանում բանտ-երկրում գոյատևելուց: Թե՞ Կիմ Չեն Իրի կարողության սահմանները հենց այդպես էլ որոշել են ու դա ամենքին ձեռ է տալիս:
> 
> «կա հասարակություն, կա ժողովուրդ որոնք ունեն որոշակի ընդհանուր նպատակներ ու պատկերացումներ, բարոյական արժեքներ ու հասրակական կառուցվածք, և դրանց ոնց ուզես չես կարող ուղղորդել…որ կուզես իմանալ, հասարակությունն ա քեզ ասում թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա զում գնալ (բառացի չէ)…», *Մեֆ կներես, բայց տո լավ է՞*: Դաժե հասարակությունը գիտի թե ինչ ուղղությամբ ա ուզում գնալ Մեֆ հասարակությունը ուզում է *չաշխատել, բայց միշտ կուշտ ուտել ու զվարճանալ:* Ու դա ուզում է ողջ մոլորակի հասարակությունը: Ուղղակի տենց չի կարող ստացվել, ուստի ստիպված մարդիկ հլու հնազանդ թույլ են տալիս իրենց կառավարել, որ քաոսին կուլ չգնան, իսկ զվարճանում են այնքանով, ինչքանով որ նրանց թույլ են տալիս պայմանները, որոնց սահմանափակումները միշտ չի որ հասարակությունն է որոշում, այլ որոշում է արտոնյալ խավը Արտոնյալ խավը կարող է և հասարակությանը դեբիլացնել այն աստիճանի, որ հասակարությունը իրենից որևէ թելադրող ու ազդեցություն ունեցող բան չներկայացնի էլ: Վկան տասնյակ տուպոյացող սերիալներն են ու այդ սերիալներին ուշադիր հետևող հազարավոր մադրիկ, որոնց եթե հատ հատ հարցնես, քեզ կպատասխանեն, որ իրենցից բան կախված չի, ու իրենք ոչինչ չեն կարող փոխել: Ջո՞կ: Ուզու՞մ ես միջին վիճակագրական հայաստանցու հիմնական քաղաքական լոզունգը ասեմ՝ «*մեկա բան չի փոխվելու*»: Դա նրանից չի, որ այդ մարդիկ այդպես են ծնվել, այլ նրանից է, որ նրանց այդպես դարձրել են: Չխորանամ մեխանիզմների մեջ, լա՞վ: Օրինակ էն, որ ասում ես, նկար բռնող ծնողի կողքին ինչի չեն գնում ու կանգնում, ապա էդ կանգնելու էֆֆեկտը իմանալով հանդերձ չեն գնում կանգնում, որովհետև այն մարդիկ ովքեր երկու տարի առաջ կանգնում էին, և իրենց կանգնածի արդյունքները տեսել են: Ջո՞կ:


 Վիշ ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի ամենակարևոր ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն ա… նա որ քաղաքական դաշտ ա իջնում, իջնում ա էդ ռեսուրսն ինկատի ունենալով ու դրա պահանջները բավարարելու նպատակով որի դիմաց ստանում ա իշխանություն… եթե ժողովրդի ֆակտորը հաշվի չի առնում, ուրեմն ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ չի… եթե մեկը համարում ա որ ժողովուրդն անդեմ մասսա ա որին ոնց ուզես մանիպուլյացիայի կենթարկես, ապա հարց ա առաջանում թե ինչի վրա ա հիմնվելու իրա գործունեությունը… ժողովրդի հանդեպ սիրո մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել եթե նրան համարում ես անդեմ մասսա… ուրիշ ո՞նց ես ուզում ժողովրդին հետևիցդ տանել եթե էս հանգամանքները հաշվի չես առնում…

Ապեր ես անձի դերը չեմ նսեմացնում, բայց անձը՝ անհատականությունը դա հասարակության ու միջավայրի արդյունք ա… եթե տենց չլիներ, դրսից կբերեինք՝ կներմուծեինք… ոնց որ հասարակությունն ա տենց էլ անձերն են… ապեր, երեխու համար կարաս ասես "ինքը մեղավոր չի, իրան տենց դարձրել են"… ես չեմ մեղադրում մեր ժողովրդին, այլ իմ սպասելիքներն են ավելին դրա համար էլ մեղքի բաժին եմ տեսնում… ես մեր ժողովրդին անդեմ մասսա չեմ համարում որ ասեմ ինքը մեղք չունի իրան տենց են դաստիրակել… ես չեմ կարա ասեմ տենց

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Րուսաստանի ու Կորեաների հարցին, ապա նրանց պետք ա դիտել իրանց անցած ճանապարհի կեոնտեքստի մեջ, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ մի ժամանակահատվածում… Կորեան նայի բավականին հետաքրքիր ա, չեմ ասում քո ասածը սխալ ա, բայց որ անցած ճանապարհը նայես ավելի պարզ կլինի… քո մտքերը հաստատող փաստեր էլ կան, բայց միանշանակ չեն…






> Կոմպրոմիսային լուծում երբեք չի եղել, եղել է հանձնում: Լևոնը բառացիորեն հանձնում չի ասել, բայց նրա պատկերացմամբ լուծումը հանձնում է: Ու ես քեզ կխնդրեմ կոնկրետ ասել, թե որն է այդ լուծումը ըստ մեր քաղաքական դաշտի: Առանց սարեր ձորեր ընկնելու, խնդրեմ:


Ճիշտ ես ասում լուծում չի եղել, այլ լուծման եղանակն ա եղել… իսկ եթե հանձնում ա եղել, պտի ասես երբ և ում կողմից… եթե Լևոնը բառացիորեն չի ասել հանձնում դու որտեղից գիտես իրա պատկերացումների մասին… կոմպրոմիսը էնքան լայն հասկացություն ա ու էնքան ֆակտորներից ա կախված որ միանշանակ ասել թե կոմպրոմիսային լուծումը որն ա սխալ կլինի… տենց բան չես կարող ասել…  

Լևոնն ասել ա որ էն փաստաթուղթը որի տակ Ղարաբաղի ստերագրությունը չի լինի, Հայաստանը չի ստորագրի… ես էսի հիշում եմ… դրա համար էլ Ղարաբաղը բանակցության կողմ էր…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի ամենակարևոր ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն ա…


Մեֆ, շատ չխորանանք: Էս միտքը ես վաղուց ասել եմ: Հիմա դու ինձ բացատրիր թե ինչ է նշանակում, երբ Լևոնը հայտարարում է թե ՀԱԿ-ը ռեսուրս չունի: Թե չէ ցանկացած մտքի կարելի է տարբեր մանևրներով հակադրվել երբ չես ուզում դիմացինիդ հասկանալ, որովհետև... դու կիմանաս թե ինչու չես ուզում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, շատ չխորանանք: Էս միտքը ես վաղուց ասել եմ: Հիմա դու ինձ բացատրիր թե ինչ է նշանակում, երբ Լևոնը հայտարարում է թե ՀԱԿ-ը ռեսուրս չունի: Թե չէ ցանկացած մտքի կարելի է տարբեր մանևրներով հակադրվել երբ չես ուզում դիմացինիդ հասկանալ, որովհետև... դու կիմանաս թե ինչու չես ուզում:


Նշանակում ա, անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ հետևորդներ չունի, որպեսզի կարողանա իշխանափոխություն անի… Ապեր, էս ինչ կապ ունի ժողովրդի կրիտիկական դերի հետ… Հա, ինքը չունի էսօր կրիտիկական քանակ… ինքն էլ ա ասում… էսօր ոչ մի ուժ էլ չունի, ով էլ որ ինչքան էլ ունի բավարար չի… ինքը ունի 0 քաղաքական հետևորդ…Հարցը ստեղ էն ա որ նոր քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը պայմանավորվում ա Լևոնի դեմ պայքարելով, ինչքան էլ որ պնդում են որ ինքը քաղաքական դիակ ա, կամ քաշ չունի… եթե չունի ոչ քննարկեք ոչ էլ պայքարեք նրան քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնելու համար… 

Վիշ կարա՞ս բացատրես թե խի գեղամյանի, հայրիկյանի կամ վազգեն մանուկյանի ու արտուրիկի դեմ չեք պայքարում, կամ դրանց մտքերը քննարկում ու քննադատում… ինչ պակաս անքյաշ քաղաքական դիակ են… թե՞ իրանք ժողովրդին չեն խաբել… 

Ապեր խի՞ եք ամեն ինչը պայմանավորում Լևոնով… քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը ծնվում ա քաղաքական գաղափարից ու ժողովրդից… գաղափարն ասում եք կա, ժողովուրդն էլ Լևոնի տրամադրության տակ չի… էլ չեմ ասում որ 10 տարի սկի Լևոնի սիլուետը սկի չկար… Ապեր ես չեմ ուզում որ մարդիկ անպայման գնան Լևոնի հետևից, ով ուզում ա թող գնա ով չի ուզում թող չգնա… բայց որ նոր ընդդիմությունը լևոնի իննադու եք ուզում ստեղծել, սխալ ա… 

… ապեր որ մասն ա ստեղ մանիպուլյացիա…

…կարա՞ս մի հատ մեր ուզած ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդի նկարագիրը տաս…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:23 ----------




> Մեֆ, շատ չխորանանք: Էս միտքը ես վաղուց ասել եմ: Հիմա դու ինձ բացատրիր թե ինչ է նշանակում, երբ Լևոնը հայտարարում է թե ՀԱԿ-ը ռեսուրս չունի: Թե չէ ցանկացած մտքի կարելի է տարբեր մանևրներով հակադրվել երբ չես ուզում դիմացինիդ հասկանալ, որովհետև... *դու կիմանաս թե ինչու չես ուզում:*


Վիշ ապեր, չգիտեմ, կարա՞ս ասես թե ես ինչի՞ պտի չուզենամ քեզ հասկանամ… կամ ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ չեմ հասկանում…

----------

Chuk (10.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նշանակում ա, անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ հետևորդներ չունի, որպեսզի կարողանա իշխանափոխություն անի…


Իսկ ինչու՞ չունի, որովհետև ժողովուրդը հիմա՞ր է, որ իր շահերը չի հասկանում, թե՞ Լևոնի շահերն ու ժողովդրի շահերը իրար հետ չեն բռնել։




> Հարցը ստեղ էն ա որ նոր քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը պայմանավորվում ա Լևոնի դեմ պայքարելով, ինչքան էլ որ պնդում են որ ինքը քաղաքական դիակ ա, կամ քաշ չունի… եթե չունի ոչ քննարկեք ոչ էլ պայքարեք նրան քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնելու համար…


Ոչ թե Լևոնի դեմ, այլ Լևոնի հայացքների ու զնմանս ողորմելի հայացքների դեմ պայքարելով։ Դա նորմալ ճանապարհ է։ 




> Վիշ կարա՞ս բացատրես թե խի գեղամյանի, հայրիկյանի կամ վազգեն մանուկյանի ու արտուրիկի դեմ չեք պայքարում, կամ դրանց մտքերը քննարկում ու քննադատում… ինչ պակաս անքյաշ քաղաքական դիակ են… թե՞ իրանք ժողովրդին չեն խաբել…


Որովհետև սրանք հիմա ելույթներ չեն ունենում, ու ոչխարամտություն չեն փորձում տարածել։




> Ապեր խի՞ եք ամեն ինչը պայմանավորում Լևոնով…


Ոչ մեկ ամեն ինչը Լևոնով չի պայմանավորում։ Լևոնն ու ՀԱԿ–ի կառկառուն դեմքերն են ամեն ինչը իրենցով պայմանավորում, երբ հայտարարում են որ իրենք միակն են։ Պարզապես նման հիմար երևույթներից փորձում ենք ազատվել։




> քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը ծնվում ա քաղաքական գաղափարից ու ժողովրդից…


Իսկ քաղաքական գաղափարները որտեղի՞ց են ծնվում։ Չլինի՞ ժողովուրդը ամեն հինգշաբթի ժամը տասին ժողով է հրավիրում ու գաղափարներով կիսվում ու կազմում պլաններ։ Քաղաքական գաղափարները ծնվում են անհատներից։ Ժողովուրդը կամ հետևում է, կամ չի հետևում կախված դրությունից։ Անհատները ունենալով խաչվող գաղափարներ միավորվում են ու դառնում ընդդիմություն, հետո՝ իշխանություն, եթե յուղ չեն վառում (մեղմ ասած)։ Մի քիչ էլ հանճարեղություն ու տաղանդ է պետք դրա համար։




> Ապեր ես չեմ ուզում որ մարդիկ անպայման գնան Լևոնի հետևից, ով ուզում ա թող գնա ով չի ուզում թող չգնա… բայց որ նոր ընդդիմությունը լևոնի իննադու եք ուզում ստեղծել, սխալ ա…


 Մեֆ ախպոր պես, մարդկանց մանյակների ու շիզոֆրեննիկների տեղ մի դիր։ Լևոնի ինադու չէ մի պոզեր։ Արի Սերժի ինադու ստեղծենք։ :Tongue:  «Ինադու»–ն դա հիվանդագին երևույթ է, իսկ քննարկողների գերակշիռ մասը եթե ոչ ամբողջը կարծում եմ առողջ մարդիկ են։




> … ապեր որ մասն ա ստեղ մանիպուլյացիա…


Մալիպուլյացիան այն է, որ ընդդիմադիր հորջորջվող ուժը իր առաջ խնդիր էր դրել մասովկա ցույց տալու, որ դրսերքից դիվիդենտներ հավաքեր ու իշխանություն ստանար սկուտեղի վրա։ 
Լավ է՝ ձախողվեց։




> …կարա՞ս մի հատ մեր ուզած ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդի նկարագիրը տաս…


Իհարկե՝ հաղթանդամ, բեղ–մորուքով, արծվաքիթ, սպիտակ ձիու վրա նստած, մի ձեռքը թրի կոթին, սևեռուն հայացքը դեպի պայծառ ապագան... 




> Վիշ ապեր, չգիտեմ, կարա՞ս ասես թե ես ինչի՞ պտի չուզենամ քեզ հասկանամ… կամ ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ չեմ հասկանում…


Որովհետև ես պնդում եմ, թե կոնկրետ անհատներ մեծ պատասխանատվություն են կրում իրենց վրա, օրինակ՝ Վլադիմիր Իլյիչ Լենինը, կամ Ադոլֆ Հիտլերը կամ Ուինսթոն Չերչիլը, կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կամ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ու առահասարակ նրանք ովքեր զանգվածների վրա ազդեցություն ունեն, իսկ դու ասում ես ժողովուրդ է մեղավոր, կամ էլ արտաքին ուժերն են մեզ կզցնում։ Անշուշտ անհատները ծնվում են ժողովդրից, և առաջնորդ–ժողովուրդ փոխադարձ կապը կա։ Հենց այդ կապի վրա էլ մանիպուլյացնիաներ ենք անում :Tongue:  Փորձում ենք Լևոնի հետ կապը վերջնականապես կտրել, ու պատրաստել այլ կապերի համար։ :Think:

----------

Բիձա (10.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ինչու՞ չունի, որովհետև ժողովուրդը հիմա՞ր է, որ իր շահերը չի հասկանում, թե՞ Լևոնի շահերն ու ժողովդրի շահերը իրար հետ չեն բռնել։
> 
> 
> Ոչ թե Լևոնի դեմ, այլ Լևոնի հայացքների ու զնմանս ողորմելի հայացքների դեմ պայքարելով։ Դա նորմալ ճանապարհ է։


Եթե չկա գնացող էլ էդ հայացքների դեմ պայքարելու իմաստը որն ա… նորմալ ճանապարհը ժողովրդին նոր գաղափարի հետևից տանելն ա, այլ ոչ թե ոչ պոպուլյար հայացքների դեմ պայքարելը…





> Որովհետև սրանք հիմա ելույթներ չեն ունենում, ու ոչխարամտություն չեն փորձում տարածել։


ո՞վ ա ասում չեն ունենում… արտուրիկն էն օրը ասուլիսիկ էր տվել ու գովերգում էր մեր 49 տարվա նոր ռազմական պայմանագիրը ռուսների հետ, որ սա մեր անվտանգության համար ա… ինչ պակաս ոչխարամտություն ա՞ որ… տեղը որ գա մեծ մեծ խոսում ենք հայոց բանակի մասին… ապեր էսի միայն գաղափար չի, արդեն իրականություն ա… 




> Ոչ մեկ ամեն ինչը Լևոնով չի պայմանավորում։ Լևոնն ու ՀԱԿ–ի կառկառուն դեմքերն են ամեն ինչը իրենցով պայմանավորում, երբ հայտարարում են որ իրենք միակն են։ Պարզապես նման հիմար երևույթներից փորձում ենք ազատվել։


որ չպայմանավորեին էսօր տոննաներով հոդվածներ չէին գրի… ապեր "7օր"-ը դրանով ա շնչում ու ապրում… ըտենց հոդված չկա որ մեջը Լևոնի մասին մի բան գրած չլինեն… ու վերջում էլ բոլոր քաղաքական գործոիչներին կոչ են անում Լևոնին դուրս հանել քաղաքական դաշտից… ու էս մենակ 7օր-ը չի…եթե ուզում են ազատվել, ուրեմն թող չքննարկեն, ոչ էլ քննադատեն… իմիջայլոց դա հենց իրան լավ էլ պահում ա քաղաքական դաշտում…

… Վիշ ապեր, լավ են անում հայտարարում են, իրանք էլ թող հայտարարեն որ միակն իրանք են… դաշնակներն էլ են հայտարարում, դաժե գալուստ սահակյանն ա ասում որ դաշնակները միակն են… ժառանգությունն էլ ա ասում… 





> Իսկ քաղաքական գաղափարները որտեղի՞ց են ծնվում։ Չլինի՞ ժողովուրդը ամեն հինգշաբթի ժամը տասին ժողով է հրավիրում ու գաղափարներով կիսվում ու կազմում պլաններ։ Քաղաքական գաղափարները ծնվում են անհատներից։ Ժողովուրդը կամ հետևում է, կամ չի հետևում կախված դրությունից։ Անհատները ունենալով խաչվող գաղափարներ միավորվում են ու դառնում ընդդիմություն, հետո՝ իշխանություն, եթե յուղ չեն վառում (մեղմ ասած)։ Մի քիչ էլ հանճարեղություն ու տաղանդ է պետք դրա համար։


սխեման էդքան պարզ չի Վիշ, սպիտակ թղթից բան չի ծնվում, եթե գաղափարը ժողովրդի համար ա ու պետք արտահայտի նրա պահանջները, կարիքներն ու նպատակները… սրանք մենակ ժողովրդի տրամադրությունից ու ակտիվությունից կիմանաս, որ հետևիցդ գան… թե չէ ինչի պետք ա "քո" գաղափարի հետևից գան… 

… ապեր ամեն հինգշաբթին մի քիչ շուտ ա, բայց որ 10 տարվա մեջ գոնե մի հատ լինի վատ չի լինի 




> Իհարկե՝ հաղթանդամ, բեղ–մորուքով, արծվաքիթ, սպիտակ ձիու վրա նստած, մի ձեռքը թրի կոթին, սևեռուն հայացքը դեպի պայծառ ապագան...


 ես տենց մեկին գիտեմ բայց թուր չունի ու ձիու տեղն էլ եղնիկ ա…




> Որովհետև ես պնդում եմ, թե կոնկրետ անհատներ մեծ պատասխանատվություն են կրում իրենց վրա, օրինակ՝ *Վլադիմիր Իլյիչ Լենինը, կամ Ադոլֆ Հիտլերը կամ Ուինսթոն Չերչիլը, կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կամ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը* ու առահասարակ նրանք ովքեր զանգվածների վրա ազդեցություն ունեն, իսկ դու ասում ես ժողովուրդ է մեղավոր, կամ էլ արտաքին ուժերն են մեզ կզցնում։ Անշուշտ անհատները ծնվում են ժողովդրից, և առաջնորդ–ժողովուրդ փոխադարձ կապը կա։ Հենց այդ կապի վրա էլ մանիպուլյացնիաներ ենք անում *Փորձում ենք Լևոնի հետ կապը վերջնականապես կտրել, ու պատրաստել այլ կապերի համար։*


ապեր էս մարդիկ իպաշտոնե պատասխանատու են, էտի իրանց գործն ա… իրենց վճարում ա ժողովուրդը դրա համար ու իրենք բոլոր միջոցներն ունեն իրենց տրամադրության տակ իրենց առջև դրված խնդիրները լուծելու … քաղաքական գործիչը չունի ինչքան էլ որ ազդեցիկ լինի… քաղաքական գործիչը չի կարա քեզ գարանտիա տա որ անպայման կհաղթի… 

մինչև հակագաղափար չառաջադրվի, կապը մնալու ա… քննադատելը քիչ ա … իրա բո:որ առաջ քաշած գաղափարները պետք ա հերքվի

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե չկա գնացող էլ էդ հայացքների դեմ պայքարելու իմաստը որն ա… նորմալ ճանապարհը ժողովրդին նոր գաղափարի հետևից տանելն ա, այլ ոչ թե ոչ պոպուլյար հայացքների դեմ պայքարելը…


Մեֆ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ես ասում։ Գոյություն ունեն հայացքներ, և գոյություն ունեն դրանց քնադատություններ։ Դու ուզում ես քննադատություն չլինի՞, բանավեճ չլինի՞... բա ո՞նց ես գաղափար ընտրելու, որի հետևից գնաս։ Բա քննադատությունների ու բանավեճերի արդյունքում է մի բան ծնվում, իսկ դու ասում ես կամ ձեններդ կտրեք, կամ էլ մենակ Լևոնին մի կպեք, Արտուրիկին էլ քննադատեք։




> ո՞վ ա ասում չեն ունենում… արտուրիկն էն օրը ասուլիսիկ էր տվել ու գովերգում էր մեր 49 տարվա նոր ռազմական պայմանագիրը ռուսների հետ, որ սա մեր անվտանգության համար ա… ինչ պակաս ոչխարամտություն ա՞ որ… տեղը որ գա մեծ մեծ խոսում ենք հայոց բանակի մասին… ապեր էսի միայն գաղափար չի, արդեն իրականություն ա…


Մարդիկ մի կողմից ասում են Հայաստանը թույլ է, պիտի զիջումների գնա, առանց դրա ապագա չունի, կկործանվի, մյուս կողմից էլ ռազմական պայմանագիրը ոչխարամտություն են համարում, դե արի ու բան հասկացի :Jpit:  Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կանեիր, ռազմական պայմանագիրը չէիր ստորագրի ու Ղարաբաղը կփոխզիջեիր Ադրբեջանի՞ն… :Think:  




> որ չպայմանավորեին էսօր տոննաներով հոդվածներ չէին գրի… ապեր "7օր"-ը դրանով ա շնչում ու ապրում… ըտենց հոդված չկա որ մեջը Լևոնի մասին մի բան գրած չլինեն… ու վերջում էլ բոլոր քաղաքական գործոիչներին կոչ են անում Լևոնին դուրս հանել քաղաքական դաշտից… ու էս մենակ 7օր-ը չի…եթե ուզում են ազատվել, ուրեմն թող չքննարկեն, ոչ էլ քննադատեն… իմիջայլոց դա հենց իրան լավ էլ պահում ա քաղաքական դաշտում…


Կարդա առաջին ենթապարագրաֆը։




> … Վիշ ապեր, լավ են անում հայտարարում են, իրանք էլ թող հայտարարեն որ միակն իրանք են… դաշնակներն էլ են հայտարարում, դաժե գալուստ սահակյանն ա ասում որ դաշնակները միակն են… ժառանգությունն էլ ա ասում…


Դաշնակներին էլ, Գալուստին էլ, իրանց էլ ու մնացած ճոռոճոռո խոսողներին էլ վրեն։ Սա էլ իմ քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշումը։




> սխեման էդքան պարզ չի Վիշ, սպիտակ թղթից բան չի ծնվում, եթե գաղափարը ժողովրդի համար ա ու պետք արտահայտի նրա պահանջները, կարիքներն ու նպատակները… սրանք մենակ ժողովրդի տրամադրությունից ու ակտիվությունից կիմանաս, որ հետևիցդ գան… թե չէ ինչի պետք ա "քո" գաղափարի հետևից գան…


Այո... բա ինչի սխեման պարզ չի, հենա լավ էլ պարզ ասում ես։ Ես ասել եմ սպիտակ թղթից բան է՞ ծնվում։




> ապեր էս մարդիկ իպաշտոնե պատասխանատու են, էտի իրանց գործն ա… իրենց վճարում ա ժողովուրդը դրա համար ու իրենք բոլոր միջոցներն ունեն իրենց տրամադրության տակ իրենց առջև դրված խնդիրները լուծելու … քաղաքական գործիչը չունի ինչքան էլ որ ազդեցիկ լինի… քաղաքական գործիչը չի կարա քեզ գարանտիա տա որ անպայման կհաղթի…


Հիմա Լենինը մինչև հեղափոխությունը պատասխանատու չէր, հենց դարձավ Սովետի կառավարության գլխավոր քարտուղար, դառավ պատասխանատու, հա՞։




> մինչև հակագաղափար չառաջադրվի, կապը մնալու ա… քննադատելը քիչ ա … իրա բո:որ առաջ քաշած գաղափարները պետք ա հերքվի


Հակագաղափարներ առաջադրվել են, դրանք տեսնել է պետք։

----------


## Բիձա

Նոր ընդիմության հարցի քննարկումից մի բան պարզ դարձավ, որ վաբշե Հայաստանին շատ նոր բան ա պետք: Նոր ընդիմությունն էլ վատ չէր լինի: 
Բայց հին խելքով ոչ մի նոր բան էլ չի օգնելու:  :LOL: 
Հետևաբար հարցը երևի վերաձևակերպել է պետք:
 Պետք է արդյոք հայերին նոր մտածելակերպ, այսինքն նոր մենթալիտետ  :LOL: 
Պետք ա,  :Hands Up: 
Բայց տվողն ով ա՞  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Նոր ընդիմության հարցի քննարկումից մի բան պարզ դարձավ, որ վաբշե Հայաստանին շատ նոր բան ա պետք: Նոր ընդիմությունն էլ վատ չէր լինի: 
> Բայց հին խելքով ոչ մի նոր բան էլ չի օգնելու: 
> Հետևաբար հարցը երևի վերաձևակերպել է պետք:
>  Պետք է արդյոք հայերին նոր մտածելակերպ, այսինքն նոր մենթալիտետ 
> Պետք ա, 
> Բայց տվողն ով ա՞


կողքի բաժնում մի թեմա կա, որտեղ հայտնի ֆիզիկը պնդում է, որ ընդանրապես ասած մարդկությանը նոր մոլորակ է պետք ճարել ու այնտեղ տեղափոխվել: իսկ ինչ՞ կլինի, որ այդ մոլորակը ճարողը մենք լինեք ու բոլորով գնանք ընտեղ ու համ մենք պրծնենք աշխարհից, համ էլ աշխարհը մեզնից: հետո էլ, բա խոմ չենք՞ թարգելու Առաջինը լինելու ավանդույթը: Երկրի վրա առաջինը մենք ենք չէ՞ եղել: հիմա կարող ա՞ թողնենք էտ նոր մոլորակը ազերի-թուրք-մուրքը ապականի…

----------


## Բիձա

> կողքի բաժնում մի թեմա կա, որտեղ հայտնի ֆիզիկը պնդում է, որ ընդանրապես ասած մարդկությանը նոր մոլորակ է պետք ճարել ու այնտեղ տեղափոխվել: իսկ ինչ՞ կլինի, որ այդ մոլորակը ճարողը մենք լինեք ու բոլորով գնանք ընտեղ ու համ մենք պրծնենք աշխարհից, համ էլ աշխարհը մեզնից: հետո էլ, բա խոմ չենք՞ թարգելու Առաջինը լինելու ավանդույթը: Երկրի վրա առաջինը մենք ենք չէ՞ եղել: հիմա կարող ա՞ թողնենք էտ նոր մոլորակը ազերի-թուրք-մուրքը ապականի…


Հա, DV ջան,  մենք առաջինն ենք եղել, բայց դե կողքից մի ահագին ատրիբուտիկա կա,  առանց որի չենք կարա: Իհարկե ՀՀՇ, դաշնակ, հնչակ, ախք, ԲՏ, գալուստ ու սերգոջան  մեր հետ կլնեն: Բայց առանց  սոխ -խախոլի, համեմատվելու համար ունիկալ ստանդարտ- տուտուց վրացու, գենոցիդ չընդունող բոբո երկրների,  պատերազմ, գենոցիդ ու  բլոկադա սարքող հարևանների ու  համաշխարհային բանկի, ինչ ենք անելու՞:
Չէ ախպեր, չկպավ:  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Հա, DV ջան,  մենք առաջինն ենք եղել, բայց դե կողքից մի ահագին ատրիբուտիկա կա,  առանց որի չենք կարա: Իհարկե ՀՀՇ, դաշնակ, հնչակ, ախք, ԲՏ, գալուստ ու սերգոջան  մեր հետ կլնեն: Բայց առանց  սոխ -խախոլի, համեմատվելու համար ունիկալ ստանդարտ- տուտուց վրացու, գենոցիդ չընդունող բոբո երկրների,  պատերազմ, գենոցիդ ու  բլոկադա սարքող հարևանների ու  համաշխարհային բանկի, ինչ ենք անելու՞:
> Չէ ախպեր, չկպավ:


իսկ եթե սկսենք ինչպես միշտ՞: մի հատ լավ տեղ ենք գտնում, ու այնտեղ ծակած քարեր ենք դնում որպես ռեկլամնի տրյուկ, ու սկսում պիրսինգով զբաղվել : հետո արդեն մեջներիցս գոմիկ-լեզբի-բիսեքս-տրաս  LGBT -ներից գոյակցում ՀՀՇ էլ, դաշնակ էթլ, համաշխարհային բանկ էլ, եվրոպա էլ…
կպավ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> իսկ եթե սկսենք ինչպես միշտ՞: մի հատ լավ տեղ ենք գտնում, ու այնտեղ ծակած քարեր ենք դնում որպես ռեկլամնի տրյուկ, ու սկսում պիրսինգով զբաղվել : հետո արդեն մեջներիցս գոմիկ-լեզբի-բիսեքս-տրաս  LGBT -ներից գոյակցում ՀՀՇ էլ, դաշնակ էթլ, համաշխարհային բանկ էլ, եվրոպա էլ…
> կպավ՞


 Չէ, չկպավ:
Ծակ քարն ու պիրսինգը վատ գաղափար չի, բայց LGBT-ի հաշվով մենք հլա մեծ ավտարիտետ չենք: Համ էլ խծբ-ն ես վաբշե մոռացե: 
ԴՎ ջան, հլա մի քիչ էլ ըտենց-  յաշիկից դուրս, մտածի, հալբաթ կպցնես : :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ես ասում։ Գոյություն ունեն հայացքներ, և գոյություն ունեն դրանց քնադատություններ։ Դու ուզում ես քննադատություն չլինի՞, բանավեճ չլինի՞... բա ո՞նց ես գաղափար ընտրելու, որի հետևից գնաս։ Բա քննադատությունների ու բանավեճերի արդյունքում է մի բան ծնվում, իսկ դու ասում ես կամ ձեններդ կտրեք, կամ էլ մենակ Լևոնին մի կպեք, Արտուրիկին էլ քննադատեք։


Պարզ բան եմ ասում ապեր, եթե քննադատում ես ուրեմն  "փակ սահմաններով հայաստանը զարգանալու հեռանկար չունի"-ին քննադատի ու ապացուցի որ ունի… մենք էլ գանք հետևիցդ … էսի մենակ մի հատը… ըտենց հայ չկա որ չուզենա…





> Մարդիկ մի կողմից ասում են Հայաստանը թույլ է, պիտի զիջումների գնա, առանց դրա ապագա չունի, կկործանվի, մյուս կողմից էլ ռազմական պայմանագիրը ոչխարամտություն են համարում, դե արի ու բան հասկացի Իսկ դու ի՞նչ կանեիր, ռազմական պայմանագիրը չէիր ստորագրի ու Ղարաբաղը կփոխզիջեիր Ադրբեջանի՞ն…


անվտանգությունը մենակ ռազմականից չի կախված… ու էսի Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության հետ կապ չունի… երբ որ ազերիները մարտունու շրջանը գրավեցին ռուսները հայաստանում էին, դե թող մի բան անեին… հետո էլ որ լինի էլի, չեն անելու ու մենք ի՞նչ պտի անենք… իրանց ղարաբաղը պետք չի… ապեր հստակ երևում է որ ստեղ Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը 3րդ պլանի վրա է

…իսկ եթե ես լինեի սերժի տեղը հրաժարական կտայի (վաղուց տված կլինեի)






> Հիմա Լենինը մինչև հեղափոխությունը պատասխանատու չէր, հենց դարձավ Սովետի կառավարության գլխավոր քարտուղար, դառավ պատասխանատու, հա՞։


Լենինը պետք ա պատասխան տա իրա արած բոլոր հանցագործությունների համար անկախ նրանից պաշտոն ուներ թե չէ, բայց քաղաքական գործունեության համար մինչև հեղափոխությունը՝ ոչ, հեղափոխությունից հետո՝ այո…



> Հակագաղափարներ առաջադրվել են, դրանք տեսնել է պետք։


ո՞ր մեկն ես ասում Վիշ… վրացական տարբերակը՞, թե՞ որ ժողովրդին բացատրենք իրենց ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունքները… քո ստորագրության սահմանադրությունից մեջբերման եղանակով

----------

Chuk (14.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պարզ բան եմ ասում ապեր, եթե քննադատում ես ուրեմն  "փակ սահմաններով հայաստանը զարգանալու հեռանկար չունի"-ին քննադատի ու ապացուցի որ ունի… մենք էլ գանք հետևիցդ … էսի մենակ մի հատը… ըտենց հայ չկա որ չուզենա…


Մեֆ կներես, բայց այս ասածդ բացահայտ դեմագոգիա է: Դու ստիպում ես նույն բանը անընդհատ կրկնել, որով ապացուցում ես, որ դիմացինիդ հասկանալու ցանկություն իսկ չունես: Հազար անգամ ասեցինք, որ բաց սահմանները գժոտ բան են: Բայց ամբողջությամբ սահմանների փակ կամ բաց լինելով պայմանավորել Հայաստանի ապագան ու զարգացումը (!!!) էն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ սահմանները բացելու համար հենց հիմա Հայաստանը պիտի առնվազն կապիտույացիայի գնա (բավարարի կակոյ նիբուծ Ալիևի պահանջները) դա վատ բան է, շատ վատ բան: Ուրիշ բառերով չեմ ուզում ասել: Եվ երկրորդ՝ հազար անգամ ասեցինք, Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ չի խեղդվում և Հայաստանի զարգացմանը հիմնական խոչնդոտը Թուրքիայի ու Ադրչբեջանի փակ սահմանները չեն: Եվ երրորդ՝ Հայաստանը էս 20 տարվա մեջ նենց ոչնչոտ էլ պրոգրես է ապրել, եթե շատ կուզես՝ Սերժի օրոք էլ ոչ քիչ բարեփոխումներ են կատարվում: Արի Հայաստան կտեսնես: Իսկ բարոյական դեգրադացիային նպաստում են թե իշխանական, թե ընդդիմադիր անբարոյական դիշովկաները, որոնք ինչ ասես դուրս կտան, ժողովդրին բոլոր ձևերով կապակողմնորոշեն, մենակ իրենց ապուշ կարծիքով դիվիդենտներ հավաքեն, բայց սա մենակ իրենց ապուշ կարծիքով: Իրականում քաոս ստեղծելուց բացի այլ բանի ունակ չեն:




> անվտանգությունը մենակ ռազմականից չի կախված… ու էսի Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության հետ կապ չունի… երբ որ ազերիները մարտունու շրջանը գրավեցին ռուսները հայաստանում էին, դե թող մի բան անեին… հետո էլ որ լինի էլի, չեն անելու ու մենք ի՞նչ պտի անենք… իրանց ղարաբաղը պետք չի… ապեր հստակ երևում է որ ստեղ Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը 3րդ պլանի վրա է


Վախտին ապեր, Առաջին Նախագահը հայտարարում էր, թե Հայաստանն էլ կապ չունի Ղարաբաղի պատրեազմի հետ, մենակ նյութական օժանդակություն է տրամադրում: Ու վդրուգ պիտի Լենինականի ռուսական զորամասը հանկարծ մտներ Ղարաբաղ հա՞: :Jpit: 




> …իսկ եթե ես լինեի սերժի տեղը հրաժարական կտայի (վաղուց տված կլինեի)


Հա, էդ գժոտ ազգանպաստ քայլ կլիներ :Tongue:  Իսկ ի՞նչ կանեիր եթե լինեիր Սերժին փոխարինողի տեղը: 




> Լենինը պետք ա պատասխան տա իրա արած բոլոր հանցագործությունների համար անկախ նրանից պաշտոն ուներ թե չէ, բայց քաղաքական գործունեության համար մինչև հեղափոխությունը՝ ոչ, հեղափոխությունից հետո՝ այո…


Դա նույնն է, որ ասես խմբի ղեկավարը մինչև պաշտոնապես ու նոտարով խմբի ղեկավար գրանցված չլինի, պատասխանատու չի խմբի գործողությունների համար: Փաստորեն Լենինի ժամանակ էլ է սահմանադրական բլա բլա բլա եղել :Jpit: 




> ո՞ր մեկն ես ասում Վիշ… վրացական տարբերակը՞, թե՞ որ ժողովրդին բացատրենք իրենց ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունքները… քո ստորագրության սահմանադրությունից մեջբերման եղանակով


Հատ հատ թվարկե՞մ ապեր: Էն որ ասում էին ժողովրդին կուտ չտալ, ասել էն, ինչ որ կա, հա՛, բացատրել իրավունքները, լրատվական նորմալ մեթոդիկա մշակել վաստահությունը բարձրացնելու համար, հստակ սահմանված ու կոնկրետ պահանջներ ներկայացնող ակցիաներ անել յուղ վառելու փոխարեն, ժողովդրի տարբբեր ու կոնկրետ շերտերի շահերը ներկայացնող պլաններ ու ծրագրեր կազմել, և այլն... հիշեցի՞ր:

----------

dvgray (14.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեֆ կներես, բայց այս ասածդ բացահայտ դեմագոգիա է: Դու ստիպում ես նույն բանը անընդհատ կրկնել, որով ապացուցում ես, որ դիմացինիդ հասկանալու ցանկություն իսկ չունես: Հազար անգամ ասեցինք, որ բաց սահմանները գժոտ բան են: Բայց ամբողջությամբ սահմանների փակ կամ բաց լինելով պայմանավորել Հայաստանի ապագան ու զարգացումը (!!!)


Այդ դեպքում ուղղակի փաստեմ, որ դեմագոգիա հենց ԴՈՒ ես անում, որովհետև ոչ մեկը ամբողջովին չի պայմանավորում բաց ու փակ սահմաններով, այլ ասվում ա, որ դա առանցքային գործոն ա ու սահմանների հարցի լուծումը օգնելու ա զարգացմանը: Միաժամանակ ոչ մեկը չի խոսում «կզած» տարբերակով սահման բացելու մասին: Չի՛ կարելի սեփական սխալ եզրահանգումները, խեղաթյուրումները էսպես դեմագոգիգ կերպով առաջ քշել:

----------


## dvgray

այստեղ երևի ամենահարմար տեղն է, սա դնելու համար  :Smile: 



> *Նվիրվում է երիտասարդության օրվան
> 
> Մինչեւ հիմա ես հանդիպել եմ հիմնականում երիտասարդների երեք տեսակի. 1/ որոնք ոչ մի բանի չեն հավատում եւ երազում են այս երկրից գնալ (նրանք մեծամասնություն են կազմում), 2/ որոնք ոչ մի բանի չեն հավատում, բայց որոշել են մնալ եւ ապահովագրել իրենց ապագան՝ անդամագրվելով «Բազե», ՀԵՄ, «Միասին» եւ այլ կոմսոմոլատիպ կազմակերպություններին, 3/ որոնք չափից դուրս են ինչ-որ բաների հավատում, որովհետեւ վերջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում ընդդիմության առաջնորդները կարողացել են հիմնովին լվալ նրանց ուղեղները: Այդ երիտասարդները կյանքն ընկալում ու գնահատում են պատրաստի բանաձեւերի եւ կարգախոսների բեկումով, ինչը, իհարկե, խիստ սահմանափակում է մտածողության շրջանակները: Այսպիսով՝ եթե երկրորդ խումբը կարելի է համեմատել «լճացման» շրջանի ցինիկ, կարիերիստ «կոմսոմոլների» հետ, ապա երրորդին՝ 1920-30-ական թվականների կոմերիտականների հետ, որոնք բոցավառված էին ինչ-որ գաղափարներով, եւ որոնց միանգամայն ցինիկ մեծահասակներն օգտագործում էին իրենց նպատակների համար: Ամենավատն այն է, որ առաջին՝ հիմնական խումբը, տեսնելով երկրորդ եւ երրորդ խմբերին, էլ ավելի է հաստատվում հայրենիքը լքելու իր մտադրության մեջ:
> *
> Արամ Աբրահամյան
> "Առավոտ"

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2010), Լեո (14.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Արամ Աբրահամյանը գլուխը պատովն է տալիս, պատն էլ հետադարձ գլխովը: Բայց եթե հանկարծ ու ինքը ճիշտ է (իսկ ինքը ոչ միայն ճիշտ չէ, այլև հիմարություն է գրել), ապա Հայաստանը գտնվում է անհուսալի վիճակում ու որևէ այլ քննարկում, այդ թվում իր հոդվածը ոչ մեկին պետք չէ:

----------

Kuk (14.08.2010), Հայկօ (14.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Դիվ, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, կոնկրետ բլթցրել ա: Առաջին խումբը կա, բայց ինքը չի նայում ոչ մի խմբի, ինքը ձգտում ա կառուցել իր ապագան, ու լավ ա անում: Երկրորդ խումբը կա, որի մասին բավականին մեղմ ա գրված, ասված չի (երևի պարզ ա, թե ինչու), որ նրանց ուղեղները լվացվել են մի երկու կոպեկ ցույց տալով, գրված չի, որ «մեծանալու են» ու դառնան աշոտյանաշարմազանովամենուայատիպ ինչ-որ բաներ, իսկ երրորդ խումբ, իհարկե կա, բայց էդ էն երրորդ խումբը չի, որի մասին գրված ա առավոտում, էդ էն երրորդ խումբն ա, որ չի մտնում առաջինի և երկրորդի մեջ, էդ էն երրորդ խումբն ա, որը վերջնականապես չի հիասթափվել ամեն ինչից, որը հույսը դրել ա իր ու իր նմանների վրա ու ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ մի բան փոխի. ու ստեղ ոչ մի ուղեղի լվացում չկա, էս դեպքում ուղեղի լվացում արտահայտությունն ընդամենը հիվանդ երևակայության արդյունք ա: Կա նաև չորրորդ խումբ, որը չի նայում իր կողքը, անտարբեր ա ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ, ինքը ուզում ա ունենալ կամ ունի ամիսը երկուսից երեք հարյուր դոլար աշխատավարձ, էդ իրան լրիվ հերիք ա գոյատևելու համար:

----------

Chuk (14.08.2010), Lion (14.08.2010), Mephistopheles (14.08.2010), Հայկօ (14.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Արամ Աբրահամյանը իմ կողմից շատ հարգված վերլուծաբաններից ա: Շատ հաճախ ա գրում դիպուկ ու տեղին: Բայց ինքն իրա հռչակած «երկու կողմին հավասար», «անկողմնակալի» ձեռը կրակն է ընկել ու հիմա ինքն իրան հարկադրել ա, որ ամեն ինչի մասին գրելուց երկու կողմին հավասարացնի: Ինչևէ: Աբրահամյանի կարծիքն այս հարցում արժեքավոր կլիներ, եթե ինքը զուգահեռ դիտարկեր Մայրամ Սուխուդյանների նմաններին, եթե ինքը այս «իր սահմանած խմբերի» երիտասարդների հետ շփման գոնե փորձ էր աներ, ոչ թե հեռվից նայեր ու դատեր, այլ կոնկրետ փորձեր զրուցել նրանց հետ ու տեսնել նրանց տեսակետները, հասկանար շարժառիթները և այլն: Իսկ կոնկրետ էս հոդվածում (որն առաջինը չի, ինքը էս նույն թեմային 4-5-րդ անգամ ա անդրադառնում), Կուկը ճիշտ բնորոշեց, Աբրահամյանը բառիս բուն իմաստով բլթցրել ա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:27 ----------

հ.գ. Երբ օրեր առաջ Առավոտի տպագիր տարբերակում կարդում էի էս խմբագրականը, մտքիս ծերով անգամ չէր կարող անցնել, որ ակումբում կարող ա լինի մարդ, ով կհավանի այդ դատարկաբանական բլթոցը:

----------

Kuk (14.08.2010), Mephistopheles (14.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այստեղ երևի ամենահարմար տեղն է, սա դնելու համար


երրորդ խումբն ամենալավն ա մեջներից, մի բան որ արեցին/փոխեցին նրանք են անելու…

----------


## Բիձա

> Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչը արձագանքում է մեր հրապարակմանը
> 
> 
> Երեկ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի արտաքին կապերի պատասխանատու Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանն արձագանքել է նախորդ օրն «Առավոտում» հրապարակված «Ընդդիմության նոմենկլատուրան իշխանությունից չի տարբերվում» հրապարակմանը, որի առանցքը, հիշեցնենք, «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի եւ ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարար Սեյրան Օհանյանի հանդիպումն էր:
> «Հանդիպելուց հետո մեկի հետ, ով ղեկավարում եւ հովանավորում է տասնյակ հաստափոր բիզնեսմեն-գեներալների խումբը, դրանով նպաստելով բանակում հոռի բարքերի, կոռուպցիայի եւ հովանավորչության խորացմանը, մեկի հետ, ով իր աշխատասենյակում ազատամարտիկ է ծեծում, մեկի հետ, ով մարտի մեկի սպանդից հետո Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին սպառնում էր՝ երկուսից ավելի մարդ տեսնելու դեպքում «օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ պատժել», Սուրենն այսօր անցավ իր ծրագրի երկրորդ մասին՝ մեղադրանքներ տեղալով Կորյունի փողոցի վրա գտնվող Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում աշխատող անձանց նկատմամբ:
> Սա հստակ մտածված մարտավարություն է, որը թերեւս մշակվել էր բանակի ծառայությունից խուսափած իր հանրապետական ընկերների կողմից: Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի եւ ոչ մի անդամ որեւէ մեկնաբանություն չէր արել Սուրենի ակնհայտ դավաճանական քայլին, սակայն այդ հանգամանքը չկանգնեցրեց Ս. Սարգսյանի՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանության ուրացման միջոցով հայ-թուրքական դավադիր խաղերը բազմիցս հրապարակավ ողջունած Ս. Սուրենյանցին՝ մեղադրել իր գործընկերներին, նրանց, որ պայքարել են նախկին քաղբանտարկյալի ազատ արձակման համար:
> Ափսոսում եմ, որ հարցազրույց վերցրած լրագրողն էլ չհարցրեց Սուրենին, թե ինչու՞ է նա մեղադրում մարդկանց, որոնք, տեսնելով Սուրենի մշակած սադրանքը՝ զսպվածություն են ցուցաբերում տեղի ունեցածի կապակցությամբ: Հազարապատիկ դատապարտելի եմ համարում թե լրագրողի եւ թե Սուրենի շինծու մեղադրանքները՝ ուղղված Սուրենի հերթական իշխանահաճո նախաձեռնությունները բացահայտած անազատության մեջ գտնվող քաղբանտարկյալի նկատմամբ»,- հայտարարեց Վլ. Կարապետյանն ու մեր թերթի միջոցով նաեւ հարց ուղղեց Ս. Սուրենյանցին. «Արդյոք Ս. Սուրենյանցը բողոքարկե՞լ է 2008թ.-ին իր նկատմամբ իրավապահ մարմինների գործողությունները, որոնց արդյունքում նա մի քանի ամիս անց է կացրել անազատության մեջ: Եւ եթե չի բողաքարկել՝ ինչու՞»:
> 
> Ժամանակն է, որ Կոնգրեսը հատուկ կառույց ստեղծի՝ իր շարքերում դավաճաններին, ինչպես նաեւ իր դեմ հյուսվող բոլոր դավադրությունները ժամանակին բացահայտելու համար


Այ էս տղեն /Վլադիմիր Կարապետյան / դուրս գալիս ա, մլիցեքի, բերետի դեմ ինքն ա կանգնած, մեկին պատասխան տալու հարց կա -էլի ինքն  ա: Ոնց հասկանում  եմ, երիտասրդության մասին խոսելիս այ էս կատեգորիայի բացակայության մասին է խոսքը: Երևի ըսենց անհատներ էլի կան, բայց դա շերտ չի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այդ դեպքում ուղղակի փաստեմ, որ դեմագոգիա հենց ԴՈՒ ես անում, որովհետև *ոչ մեկը ամբողջովին չի պայմանավորում բաց ու փակ սահմաններով, այլ ասվում ա, որ դա առանցքային գործոն ա ու սահմանների հարցի լուծումը օգնելու ա զարգացմանը:* Միաժամանակ ոչ մեկը չի խոսում «կզած» տարբերակով սահման բացելու մասին: Չի՛ կարելի սեփական սխալ եզրահանգումները, խեղաթյուրումները էսպես դեմագոգիգ կերպով առաջ քշել:


Տո լավ է :Jpit:  Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ առանցքային գործոն ա, ու օգնելու է զարգացմանը, կարող ե՞ս ասել: Փաստեմ, որ լավ էլ գիտես, որ մարդամեկը *ամբողջությամբ* պայմանավորում է, որ «ամբողջությամբ»-ը ուրիշ կերպ չի էլ լինում, ու լավ հասկանալով հանդերձ սուտ էլ խոսում ես: Դեմագոգիան էլ պոչ ունի՞, թե՞ ականջ: Էս էլ քո ոճով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:52 ----------

Իսկ Արամ Աբրահամյանը շատ ճիշտ էլ գրել է: Եվ գրել է «հանդիպել եմ *հիմնականում*...» Իմ կարծիքով սուտ չի գրել:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ Արամ Աբրահամյանը շատ ճիշտ էլ գրել է: Եվ գրել է «հանդիպել եմ *հիմնականում*...» Իմ կարծիքով սուտ չի գրել:


 Հետաքրքիր ա, ըստ իր աղյուսակի, իրա երեխեքը ո՞ր խմբի մեջ են մտնում, կամ, եթե երեխա չունի, միջին տարիքի մարդկանց քանի՞ խմբի ա *հանդիպել հիմնականում*, որոնք են էդ խմբերը, ու ինքը դրանցից որի մեջ ա մտնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Տո լավ է Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ առանցքային գործոն ա, ու օգնելու է զարգացմանը, կարող ե՞ս ասել: Փաստեմ, որ լավ էլ գիտես, որ մարդամեկը *ամբողջությամբ* պայմանավորում է, որ «ամբողջությամբ»-ը ուրիշ կերպ չի էլ լինում, ու լավ հասկանալով հանդերձ սուտ էլ խոսում ես: Դեմագոգիան էլ պոչ ունի՞, թե՞ ականջ: Էս էլ քո ոճով:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:52 ----------
> 
> Իսկ Արամ Աբրահամյանը շատ ճիշտ էլ գրել է: Եվ գրել է «հանդիպել եմ *հիմնականում*...» Իմ կարծիքով սուտ չի գրել:


Ապեր, եթե սուտ խոսելը բնույթիդ մեջ կա, ապա բարի եղիր քո արշինով ինձ չչափել: Եթե դու «մարդամեկի» ասածը քո ուզածով ես ինտերպրետացնում, էդ քո անձնական պրոբլեմն ա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Աբրահամյանի կռուտիտային «հիմնականում»-ին, ապա դա հենց դրա համար ա դրված, որ երբ որ իրան փաստարկված հակառակեն, ինքը կռուտիտ լինի (կամ իրա տեղը դու կռուտիտ լինես) ու ասի «ես ասել եմ հիմնականում, ոչ բոլորը»: Բոլորս էլ հրաշալի հասկանում ենք, որ ինքը հստակ ու սխալ բաժանում ա արել:

հ.գ. Հիմա Արամ Աբրահամյան + քո ոճով. չասես, որ ես քեզ վիրավորել, ու ասել եմ, որ սուտ խոսելը բնույթիդ մեջ կա: Ես ասել եմ «*եթե*»  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, եթե սուտ խոսելը բնույթիդ մեջ կա, ապա բարի եղիր քո արշինով ինձ չչափել: Եթե դու «մարդամեկի» ասածը քո ուզածով ես ինտերպրետացնում, էդ քո անձնական պրոբլեմն ա:


Եթե դու կրետինիզմով չես տառապում, ապա բարի եղիր դիմացինիդ կրետինի տեղ չդնել: Ինտերպրետացիայի խնդիր չկա, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Շուրջ բոլորն էլ տխմարներ չեն, որպեսզի ինտերպրետացիան ու իրականությունը խառնեն իրար: Ապեր: Առհասարակ երբ դեմագոգիան արգելքների առաջ չի կանգնում, սկսում է ընդլայնվել ու վերածվել ցինիզմի: Փորձիր չափավորել «տեսակետներդ» ու հաշվի առ, որ մարդիկ կարող են շատ ավելին հասկանալ, քան դու ես կարծում:

----------

Բիձա (15.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե դու կրետինիզմով չես տառապում, ապա բարի եղիր դիմացինիդ կրետինի տեղ չդնել: Ինտերպրետացիայի խնդիր չկա, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Շուրջ բոլորն էլ տխմարներ չեն, որպեսզի ինտերպրետացիան ու իրականությունը խառնեն իրար: Ապեր: Առհասարակ երբ դեմագոգիան արգելքների առաջ չի կանգնում, սկսում է ընդլայնվել ու վերածվել ցինիզմի: Փորձիր չափավորել «տեսակետներդ» ու հաշվի առ, որ մարդիկ կարող են շատ ավելին հասկանալ, քան դու ես կարծում:


Խնդրեմ բարի եղիր ինքդ էլ հետևել տվածդ խորհրդին  :Smile: 
Ինչևէ, ես ենթադրում եմ, որ առկա հավայի շուխուռից հետո նշածդ «մարդամեկը» սեպտեմբերի 17-ի ելույթում շատ կարճ կանդրադառնա նաև վերոնշյալ հարցին ու կմեկնաբանի, որ դրանք իր խոսքերի խեղաթյուրումներն են, հստակ դնելով վերջակետը: Բնականաբար միամիտ չեմ ու վստահ եմ, որ առկա շուխուռը ու նույն խեղաթյուրումները կշարունակվեն նաև այդ հստակեցումից հետո: Ու նաև ես քեզ որպես բարեկամ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ամեն ինչն անձերով չպայմանավորել: «Մարդամեկը» խոր մտահոգություն է արտահայտել, կարելի է այդքանը հասկանալ ու փորձել գտնել պատճառները, տրամաբանությունը, ոչ թե ամեն կերպ փորձել այդ «մարդամեկին» «դավաճանի» պիտակ կպցնել:

----------


## dvgray

> Արամ Աբրահամյանը իմ կողմից շատ հարգված վերլուծաբաններից ա: Շատ հաճախ ա գրում դիպուկ ու տեղին: Բայց ինքն իրա հռչակած «երկու կողմին հավասար», «անկողմնակալի» ձեռը կրակն է ընկել ու հիմա ինքն իրան հարկադրել ա, որ ամեն ինչի մասին գրելուց երկու կողմին հավասարացնի: Ինչևէ: Աբրահամյանի կարծիքն այս հարցում արժեքավոր կլիներ, եթե ինքը զուգահեռ դիտարկեր Մայրամ Սուխուդյանների նմաններին, եթե ինքը այս «իր սահմանած խմբերի» երիտասարդների հետ շփման գոնե փորձ էր աներ, ոչ թե հեռվից նայեր ու դատեր, այլ կոնկրետ փորձեր զրուցել նրանց հետ ու տեսնել նրանց տեսակետները, հասկանար շարժառիթները և այլն: Իսկ կոնկրետ էս հոդվածում (որն առաջինը չի, ինքը էս նույն թեմային 4-5-րդ անգամ ա անդրադառնում), Կուկը ճիշտ բնորոշեց, Աբրահամյանը բառիս բուն իմաստով բլթցրել ա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:27 ----------
> 
> հ.գ. Երբ օրեր առաջ Առավոտի տպագիր տարբերակում կարդում էի էս խմբագրականը, մտքիս ծերով անգամ չէր կարող անցնել, որ ակումբում կարող ա լինի մարդ, ով կհավանի այդ դատարկաբանական բլթոցը:


կոնկրետ  քանի որ խոսքը գնաց Արամի մասին, այլ ոչ թե իրա մտեքրի որպես առանձին սուբեկտի, ապա ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ իրա մասին /առավել ևս որ սա ընդիմության մասին թեմա է ու Արամն էլ ինչ որ յուրահատուլ ընդիմության տեսակ է/:  ուրեմնա, այս տեսակը ընդիմության ունի խիստ որոշակի ուղղվածություն . որն է - "ռեբյատա, դավայտե ժիծ դրուժնո", քանի դեռ "սեվ ցավը" չի բախել կոնկրետ իրանց դուռը: ինչ՞ ինկատի ունեմ: ինկատի ունեմ են, որ օրինակ Արամը կարա թքած ունենա ջրմուղի աշխատանքի վրա, քանի դեռ իրա տանը լոխ լավ ա: բայց հերիք ա իրա ջրի տռուբեն պայթի, ու ջրմուղը թքած ունենա իրա ժուռնալիստական կարգավիճակի վրա ու մինչև քյաշ չմուծվի շան տեղ չդնեն, էն ժամանակ մի կամ մի քանի ռազաբլաչիտելնի հոդվածով ինքը /օբեկտիվորեն/ ջրմուղի պետիս սկսկծ վերջին համբալով վերջացրած կտկլորացնի:
այս իրա գրածն էլ իրա արամաբրահամյանական  շարքից էր, ու երևի իրա երեխեքի հետ ինչ որ բան էն չի  :Jpit:  կամ նման մի այլ անձնական ԲԱՆ:
իմ, դնելը սակայն իրա հետ կապ չուներ: ես սա դրել էի կոնկրետ մի ՄԱՐԴՈՒ համար, որին կարծում եմ այդ տողերը մտածելու տեղ կտան: ամեն ինչից դուսր սակայն Արամի մոտ այս գրառտումը լավ էր ստացվել ու ես իրանից լավ հաստատ չէի գրի էն, ինչ որ ինքըև ասել էր:
 :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ կներես, բայց այս ասածդ բացահայտ դեմագոգիա է: Դու ստիպում ես նույն բանը անընդհատ կրկնել, որով ապացուցում ես, որ դիմացինիդ հասկանալու ցանկություն իսկ չունես: Հազար անգամ ասեցինք, որ բաց սահմանները գժոտ բան են: Բայց ամբողջությամբ սահմանների փակ կամ բաց լինելով պայմանավորել Հայաստանի ապագան ու զարգացումը (!!!) էն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ սահմանները բացելու համար հենց հիմա Հայաստանը պիտի առնվազն կապիտույացիայի գնա (բավարարի կակոյ նիբուծ Ալիևի պահանջները) դա վատ բան է, շատ վատ բան: Ուրիշ բառերով չեմ ուզում ասել: Եվ երկրորդ՝ հազար անգամ ասեցինք, Հայաստանը շրջափակման մեջ չի խեղդվում և Հայաստանի զարգացմանը հիմնական խոչնդոտը Թուրքիայի ու Ադրչբեջանի փակ սահմանները չեն: Եվ երրորդ՝ Հայաստանը էս 20 տարվա մեջ նենց ոչնչոտ էլ պրոգրես է ապրել, եթե շատ կուզես՝ Սերժի օրոք էլ ոչ քիչ բարեփոխումներ են կատարվում: Արի Հայաստան կտեսնես: Իսկ բարոյական դեգրադացիային նպաստում են թե իշխանական, թե ընդդիմադիր անբարոյական դիշովկաները, որոնք ինչ ասես դուրս կտան, ժողովդրին բոլոր ձևերով կապակողմնորոշեն, մենակ իրենց ապուշ կարծիքով դիվիդենտներ հավաքեն, բայց սա մենակ իրենց ապուշ կարծիքով: Իրականում քաոս ստեղծելուց բացի այլ բանի ունակ չեն:


Ապեր մի 50 էդքան էլ ես եմ ասել որ սահմանների/ճանապարհների բացումն անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա… փակ սահմաններով հայաստանը, ինչքան էլ գժոտ կառավարություն ունենա 3 միլիոն բնակչության համար աշխատատեղեր չի կարա ստեղծի մեր ունեցած ռեսուրսների պայմաններում… գնա մի հատ էկոնոմիստ գտի հարցրա… հիմա թե "սահմանների/ճանապարհների" բացումը ինչ տեղ կբռնի նոր ընդդիմության օրակարգում, կամ ընդհանրապես տեղ կբռնի թե չէ, կախված է նրանց անկեղծությունից… էս հարցը շրջանցել չկա, ով որ շրջանցում է ուրեմն ազնիվ չի… իրենք պարտավոր են լուծումներ առաջարկել ու էդ լուծումն էլ իրենց Լևոնից կզատի…





> Վախտին ապեր, Առաջին Նախագահը հայտարարում էր, թե Հայաստանն էլ կապ չունի Ղարաբաղի պատրեազմի հետ, մենակ նյութական օժանդակություն է տրամադրում: Ու վդրուգ պիտի Լենինականի ռուսական զորամասը հանկարծ մտներ Ղարաբաղ հա՞:


իսկ հիմա հայտարարում ա որ կապ ունի ու ռուսներն էլ ադրբեջանին զենք են ծախում… ոնց որ տեսնում ես էս հարցում մենք ինչ զջումների էլ գնանք (գույք պարտքի դիմաց… 49 տարի) իրանք անելու են էն ինչ իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս… ասելս էն ա որ ինչքան էլ տակները պառկենք մեկ ա Ղարաբաղի հարցում իրանց դիրքորոշումն իրենց շահերից էն կողմ չի գնալու… 49 տարին ղարաբաղի անվտանգության գարանտիան չի, էսի անգրագիտություն ա…




> Հա, էդ գժոտ ազգանպաստ քայլ կլիներ Իսկ ի՞նչ կանեիր եթե լինեիր Սերժին փոխարինողի տեղը:


փոխարինողի տեղը լինեի կկազմակերպեի նոր նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ…ազատ և թափանցիկ…





> Դա նույնն է, որ ասես խմբի ղեկավարը մինչև պաշտոնապես ու նոտարով խմբի ղեկավար գրանցված չլինի, պատասխանատու չի խմբի գործողությունների համար: Փաստորեն Լենինի ժամանակ էլ է սահմանադրական բլա բլա բլա եղել


ապեր եթե դու ժողովրդի մեջ հեղինակություն ունես ու կոչ ես անում անօրինականության ու բռնության, ուրեմն պատասխանատու ես … իսկ եթե կոչ չես անում ինչի՞ համար պիտի պատասխանատու լինես… ուզում ես գրանցված եղի, ուզում ես ոչ… 

Լենինի ժամանակ լեգալ իշխանություն փոխելու լծակներ օրենքը չի նախատեսել (մոնախիա է եղել)… մոնարխին փոխելու օրինական ձև չկա դրա համար դժվար է միանշանակ ասել որ Լենինը պատասխանատու է ամեն ինչի համար… համենայն դեպս գերմանացիների հետ քաղտնի գործարքների համար պատասխանատու է (էդքանը գիտեմ)… 




> Հատ հատ թվարկե՞մ ապեր: Էն որ ասում էին ժողովրդին կուտ չտալ, ասել էն, ինչ որ կա, հա՛, բացատրել իրավունքները, լրատվական նորմալ մեթոդիկա մշակել վաստահությունը բարձրացնելու համար, հստակ սահմանված ու կոնկրետ պահանջներ ներկայացնող ակցիաներ անել յուղ վառելու փոխարեն, ժողովդրի տարբբեր ու կոնկրետ շերտերի շահերը ներկայացնող պլաններ ու ծրագրեր կազմել, և այլն... հիշեցի՞ր:


Վիշ ապեր, դու քաղաքացի ես ու իրավունք ունես քննադատել բոլորին ով որ քաղաքական ասպարեզ ա դուրս գալիս ու ես էլ քեզնից չեմ կարող պահանջել, կամ ասել "դե ասա ոնց անենք"… քո նշածները խնդիրնեն են որ բոլոր ընդդիմություններն ունեն ու սրանք յուրահատուկ չեն… դրա համար էլ հռետորական հարց եմ ուղղում, ինչով են տարբեր լինելու նոր ընդդիմության մեթոդներն ու ի՞նչ լուծման եղանակ են առաջարկում Ղարաբաղի/սահմանների/ճանապարհների համար… ինչո՞վ է նրանցինը տարբեր ու լավը հնից…

----------

Chuk (16.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր մի 50 էդքան էլ ես եմ ասել որ սահմանների/ճանապարհների բացումն անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա… փակ սահմաններով հայաստանը, ինչքան էլ գժոտ կառավարություն ունենա 3 միլիոն բնակչության համար աշխատատեղեր չի կարա ստեղծի մեր ունեցած ռեսուրսների պայմաններում… գնա մի հատ էկոնոմիստ գտի հարցրա… հիմա թե "սահմանների/ճանապարհների" բացումը ինչ տեղ կբռնի նոր ընդդիմության օրակարգում, կամ ընդհանրապես տեղ կբռնի թե չէ, կախված է նրանց անկեղծությունից… էս հարցը շրջանցել չկա, ով որ շրջանցում է ուրեմն ազնիվ չի… իրենք պարտավոր են լուծումներ առաջարկել ու էդ լուծումն էլ իրենց Լևոնից կզատի…


Մեֆ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, եթե նույնիսկ ալտերնատիվ լուծումներ գոյություն չունեն, ու նոր ընդդիմություն էլ գոյություն չունի, դա չի նշանակում գնալ տուֆտա լուծումների հետևից կամ եղած ընդդիմության հետևից: Դրա մասին էլ ենք ախր խոսել: Եթե դու Հայաստանի սահմանները բացելու ճանապարհ գիտես հիմիկվա դրությամբ, ասա: Թե չէ առանց բաց սահմանների, առանց ռեսուրսների, առանց զարգացած ժողովուրդ ունենալու, առանց ժամանակակից զենքեր ունենալու, առանց փողի, առանց բարյացակամ հարևանների, առանց բլա բլա բլա-ի ոչ մի բանի չենք հասնելու: Այ սենց զալատոյ խոսքեր: Լևոնի ելույթը իմ նվաստ կարծիքով դիշովի դեմագոգիա է: Պարզ լեզվով ասեմ. ինքը քարոզում է, որ սաղիս համար վատ է լինելու, գնանք իր հետևից, որ լավ լինի: Ընդդիմության հիմնական կոզրը սա չի՞. «այս իշխանությունները ժողովրդին տանում են կործանման»: Սա է ապեր ընդդիմության իշխանություն դառնալու «լուծումը» իրականում: Բայց մեր ժողովուրդը պարզվում է էլ էդքան հարիֆ չի :Jpit:  Ապեր, իմ կարծիքով լուչշե կործանվենք, քան թե գնանք հերթական ստորացման ճանապարհով: Ավելի լավ է զարգացման հեռանկարներ չունենանք, քան թե գնանք հերթական ստորացման ճանապարհով: Իրականում յուղ վառոցի է էս ամենը: Ին մայ համբըլ ըփինյն:




> իսկ հիմա հայտարարում ա որ կապ ունի ու ռուսներն էլ ադրբեջանին զենք են ծախում… ոնց որ տեսնում ես էս հարցում մենք ինչ զջումների էլ գնանք (գույք պարտքի դիմաց… 49 տարի) իրանք անելու են էն ինչ իրանց ձեռ ա տալիս… ասելս էն ա որ ինչքան էլ տակները պառկենք մեկ ա Ղարաբաղի հարցում իրանց դիրքորոշումն իրենց շահերից էն կողմ չի գնալու… 49 տարին ղարաբաղի անվտանգության գարանտիան չի, էսի անգրագիտություն ա…


Դե վայրիվերո, տարուբերվող բազարներ են: Լևոնին եթե «ռուսների տակ պառկել» արտահայությունը ծանոթ լիներ, ընտրություններից առաջ աժիոտաժներ չէին ստեղծի «Լևոնը հանդիպեց Մեդվեդևին» թեմայով: Չեմ խորանում:




> փոխարինողի տեղը լինեի կկազմակերպեի նոր նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ…ազատ և թափանցիկ…


Բա հետո: Դու ընտրվել ես նախագահ, լրիվ արդար: Է՞:





> ապեր եթե դու ժողովրդի մեջ հեղինակություն ունես ու կոչ ես անում անօրինականության ու բռնության, ուրեմն պատասխանատու ես … իսկ եթե կոչ չես անում ինչի՞ համար պիտի պատասխանատու լինես… ուզում ես գրանցված եղի, ուզում ես ոչ… 
> 
> Լենինի ժամանակ լեգալ իշխանություն փոխելու լծակներ օրենքը չի նախատեսել (մոնախիա է եղել)… մոնարխին փոխելու օրինական ձև չկա դրա համար դժվար է միանշանակ ասել որ Լենինը պատասխանատու է ամեն ինչի համար… համենայն դեպս գերմանացիների հետ քաղտնի գործարքների համար պատասխանատու է (էդքանը գիտեմ)…


Եթե ժողովդրի մեջ հեղինակություն ունես, ուրեմն պատասխանատու ես լիքը բաների համար: Անգործության համար էլ ես պատասխանատու: :Tongue:  Մի հատ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ բերեմ. Պատկերացրու հրաբուխ է, իսկ ժողովդրի մեջ հեղինակություն ունեցող մարդը ասում է՝ ժողովուրդ գնացեք տներով, սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա: Վստահող ժողովուրդը ցրվում է տներով ու մնում հրաբուխի տակ: Հարց՝ պատասխանատու է՞, թե՞ չէ:




> Վիշ ապեր, դու քաղաքացի ես ու իրավունք ունես քննադատել բոլորին ով որ քաղաքական ասպարեզ ա դուրս գալիս ու ես էլ քեզնից չեմ կարող պահանջել, կամ ասել "դե ասա ոնց անենք"… քո նշածները խնդիրնեն են որ բոլոր ընդդիմություններն ունեն ու սրանք յուրահատուկ չեն… դրա համար էլ հռետորական հարց եմ ուղղում, ինչով են տարբեր լինելու նոր ընդդիմության մեթոդներն ու ի՞նչ լուծման եղանակ են առաջարկում Ղարաբաղի/սահմանների/ճանապարհների համար… ինչո՞վ է նրանցինը տարբեր ու լավը հնից…


Բռատ, ախր խոսել ենք: Ղարաբաղի համար կոնկրետ էլ ասվել է, որ քանի հարևանը ռազմական ճանապարհով մեզ վախեցնում է, ապա ոչ մի թիզ հողը մեր նշանաբանն է: Ու քանի Ղարաբաղի անկախության համար երաշխիք չկա, ապա ոչ մի թիզ հողը մեր նշանաբանն է: Ու թքած Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրա: Մեր անվտանգությունը մեր զարգացման հեռանկարների հետ կապ ունի չէ՞ Մեֆ:

----------

Tig (17.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, եթե նույնիսկ ալտերնատիվ լուծումներ գոյություն չունեն, ու նոր ընդդիմություն էլ գոյություն չունի, դա չի նշանակում գնալ տուֆտա լուծումների հետևից կամ եղած ընդդիմության հետևից: Դրա մասին էլ ենք ախր խոսել: Եթե դու Հայաստանի սահմանները բացելու ճանապարհ գիտես հիմիկվա դրությամբ, ասա: Թե չէ առանց բաց սահմանների, առանց ռեսուրսների, առանց զարգացած ժողովուրդ ունենալու, առանց ժամանակակից զենքեր ունենալու, առանց փողի, առանց բարյացակամ հարևանների, առանց բլա բլա բլա-ի ոչ մի բանի չենք հասնելու: Այ սենց զալատոյ խոսքեր: Լևոնի ելույթը իմ նվաստ կարծիքով դիշովի դեմագոգիա է: Պարզ լեզվով ասեմ. ինքը քարոզում է, որ սաղիս համար վատ է լինելու, գնանք իր հետևից, որ լավ լինի: Ընդդիմության հիմնական կոզրը սա չի՞. «այս իշխանությունները ժողովրդին տանում են կործանման»: Սա է ապեր ընդդիմության իշխանություն դառնալու «լուծումը» իրականում: Բայց մեր ժողովուրդը պարզվում է էլ էդքան հարիֆ չի Ապեր, իմ կարծիքով լուչշե կործանվենք, քան թե գնանք հերթական ստորացման ճանապարհով: Ավելի լավ է զարգացման հեռանկարներ չունենանք, քան թե գնանք հերթական ստորացման ճանապարհով: Իրականում յուղ վառոցի է էս ամենը: Ին մայ համբըլ ըփինյն:


Վիշ ապեր, էսօր Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծման ուղիներ մեր քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ ոք ման չի գալիս, բոլորս թեթևացած շունչ ենք քաշում որ ստատուս քվոն մի  երկու տարի էլ ենք ձգելու ու ժողովրդին էլ հանգստացնում ենք որ " բան չի փոխվելու չվախենաք"… ու սրա գինը պարզ երևում ա, էն ա ինչ մենք ռուսներին ձրի տալիս ենք (եթե մնացել ա)… սրանից էլ լավ ստորացու՞մ ու եթե հարցը կործանման մասին ա ապա կործանումը լինում ա ստորացման հետ միասին… կործանումը տեղով ստորացման գերադրական աստիճանն ա ապեր… 

եթե մենք չփորձենք որևէ ձևով էս հարցը լուծել, ուրեմն հարցն ինքնին ա լուծվելու ու ստորացումն էն վախտ մենք կտեսնենք… երբ բանը հասնի դրան կնշանակի մենք արդեն ստատուս քվոն չենք կարում պահենք…

Նոր ընդդիմությունը պետք ա բաց էս հարցերի մասին խոսի ու նոր գաղափարներ առաջ քաշի…" լուչշե կործանվենք, քան թե գնանք հերթական ստորացման ճանապարհով"-ը լուծում չի ոչ էլ գաղափար ա որի հետևից ժողովուրդ կարա գա… 





> Բա հետո: Դու ընտրվել ես նախագահ, լրիվ արդար: Է՞:


Ինչ "է" Վիշապ ջան… երբ որ ընտրվեմ էն ժամանակ էլ կասեմ… առայժմ նախընտրում եմ մնալ ճարտարապետ ապեր




> Եթե ժողովդրի մեջ հեղինակություն ունես, ուրեմն պատասխանատու ես լիքը բաների համար: Անգործության համար էլ ես պատասխանատու: Մի հատ պրիմիտիվ օրինակ բերեմ. Պատկերացրու հրաբուխ է, իսկ ժողովդրի մեջ հեղինակություն ունեցող մարդը ասում է՝ ժողովուրդ գնացեք տներով, սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա: Վստահող ժողովուրդը ցրվում է տներով ու մնում հրաբուխի տակ: Հարց՝ պատասխանատու է՞, թե՞ չէ:


ապեր սա իրրելեվանտ հարց ա… կապ չունի մեր քննարկման հետ… Հրաբուխը որտեղից եկավ… հրաբուխը քաղաքական ստրատեգիայի կամ հայացքների հարց չի … ոչ էլ էդ կատեգորիայի մեջ ա մտնում… սխալ հարցը ճիշտ պատասխան չի կարա ունենա…

ապեր, պարզ ասել եմ, եթե կոչ ես անում բռնության ու անօրինականության ուրեմն պատասխանատու ես համ ժաղավրդի, համ էլ օրենքի առաջ անկախ ստատուսից… իսկ եթե կոչ չես արել անօրինականության, այլ արել ես օրենքի սահմաններում մնալ՝ ոչ… դու ուզում ես որ լինի մեկը որ իրա վրա էդ պատասխանատվությունը կվերցնի ու կերաշխավորի հաղթանակը… եթե մարդը միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն չի դնում, էդ մարդու բարոյական արժեքներն ու սահմանը կասկածելի ա ու վտանգավոր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե դու Հայաստանի սահմանները բացելու ճանապարհ գիտես հիմիկվա դրությամբ, ասա:


Այ էս հոդվածը լավն ա… բացումը չի

http://www.armtimes.com/15702

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ էս հոդվածը լավն ա… բացումը չի
> 
> http://www.armtimes.com/15702


Գժոտ հոդված է Մեֆ ջան։ Որոշ մասերից մանավանդ սիրտս մղկտաց։ Օրինակ էս հզոր միտքը՝




> հետահայաց բազմակի վերլուծությունը հանգեցնում է եզրակացության, թե 90-ականների առաջին կեսերին հայաստանյան իշխանության մեջ ծայր առած առանցքային բացասական երեւույթները պետականության կոնկրետ խնդիրների սպասարկման հարակից էֆեկտներ էին, եւ այդ երեւույթները արմատախիլ անելու տերպետրոսյանական վճռականության ցուցադրումը ի վերջո հանգեցրեց 1998 թվականի իշխանափոխությանը:


  :Not I: 
Ապեր էն ժամանակ երկրում էլի տականք վիճակ էր, բայց էդ տականք վիճակը չգիտես ինչի Լևոնը պայմանավորում էր Ղարաբաղի հարցով, ու հիմա էլ Նիկոլն է պայմանավորում Ղարաբաղի հարցով, տեսնես ինչու՞... 

Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ հիմար հարց տամ։ Արդյո՞ք էսքան բլա բլա բլաները որ գրվում են «Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծել» թեմայով; Որ մարդիկ ափսոսանքով նշում են, թե ինչ լավ բան կլիներ, որ ժամանակին Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված լիներ; Որ մարդիկ հիմա նշում են, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը պիտի շուտափույթ լուծվի; *Արդյո՞ք այդ մարդիկ վստահ են, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը իրենց պատկերացրած եղանակով իրոք լուծվելու է* ։ Ասենք «Ղարաբաղի բարձր ինքնավարության ստատուսով Ադրբեջանի կազմում», «Հայաստան–Ղարաբաղ միջանցք» լուծումը վերջ է տալու կոնֆլիկտին ու միջազգային բախումների հնարավորությունն էլ բացառվելու է։ Հա՞։ Ես շատ խիստ ու անչափ խիստ կասկածում եմ։ Թե՞ ՆԱՏՈ–ի զորքերը պիտի գային ու մեր անվտանգությունը ապահովեին, խաբար չենք։ Ապեր մեր մեջ ասած հերթական .... հոդվածն էր, որով ընդհամենը ասվում էր թե Լևոնը ուրիշ տղա է ու որ Լևոնի կնքած պայմանագրի 25 տարիները հստակ ստրատեգիական հաշվարկի արդյունք էին ու բխում էին այդ ժամանակներին մեր ազգային շահերից։ Մարդիկ չգիտեն թե ներկայում ինչ անել, ընկնում են անիմաստ նոստալգիաների գիրկը ու վերջում էլ ասում.




> Ըստ այդմ, ՀԱԿ-ի համար ընդունելի է հարցի կարգավորման ցանկացած լուծում, որ ընդունելի է Ղարաբաղի համար:


 Յանի ի՞նչ։ Դիցուք Ղարաբաղի համար ընդունելի է անկախությունը, եթե չէ, ապա ստատուս քվոն, մնացած լուծումներն էլ փաթաթած ունի Ղարաբաղը։ Ուրեմն Լևոնը անիմաստ ելույթների շարքեր է ունեցել, ու Նիկոլի սույն հոդվածն էլ իմաստազրկվում է ամբողջությամբ։

----------

davidus (18.08.2010), Բիձա (18.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Այ էս հոդվածը լավն ա… բացումը չի
> 
> http://www.armtimes.com/15702


Բանտում նստած, Լեվոնից մեծապես կախված տղա յա, բա ըտենց հոդվածներ էլ կգրի: 
 Թքած կպցրած, անտեղյակ մարդկանց ռասչետով գրած կեղծիք է:
 Բա էս միտքը-



> Այս պնդումը շատերին տարօրինակ կարող է թվալ, բայց հետահայաց բազմակի վերլուծությունը հանգեցնում է եզրակացության, թե *90-ականների առաջին կեսերին հայաստանյան իշխանության մեջ ծայր առած առանցքային բացասական երեւույթները պետականության կոնկրետ խնդիրների սպասարկման հարակից էֆեկտներ էին, եւ այդ երեւույթները արմատախիլ անելու տերպետրոսյանական վճռականության ցուցադրումը ի վերջո հանգեցրեց 1998 թվականի իշխանափոխությանը:* Այս համատեքստում պետք է դիտարկել հայ-ռուսական ռազմավարական համագործակցության մեծ պայմանագիրը, որով Հայաստանում 25-ամյա գրանցում ստացավ 104-րդ ռուսական ռազմակայանը::


Էդ պետականության սպասարկում ասածը ինչ բան է՞ -դաչայում ապրելը, ԲՏ-եքին բեսպրեդելի իրավունք տալն ու տեր կանգնելը՞, ժողովրդի վրա մուննաթ գալը՞   :Angry2:  
Բա մի  հատ չճշտենք, թե էդ ինչ վճռական/հերոսական գործ էր *իշխանության սպասարկումը*, որի տաշեղները մի կողմից առանցքային բացասական երևույթներն էին, մյուս կողմից էլ հարակից էֆֆեկտ:
Էդ համատեքստերում դիտարկումն էլ երևի այն է, որ ԲՏ-եքի հախից չեմ կարում գամ, արի ռուսի տակը պառկեմ, որ շառից հեռու լինեմ՞:
Ու վաաբշե, որ մարդիկ Լեվոնին հաղթող են հորջորջում, մի անգամ էլ իրենց նեղություն չեն տալիս համատեղելու հաղթանակած նախագահ- միլիոն մարդու հայաստանից դուրս մղած նախագահի իրարամերժ կերպարները՞: Հաղթանակածի ու ռսների քամակը մտածի կերպարները, հաղթանակածի ու ԲՏ-եքի ձեռին խաղալիք դարձածի կերպարները՞ :Angry2: 
Իրականությունը խեղաթուրող, Նիկոլին ոչ սազական հոդված է:  3 արձագանքն էլ համամիտ չեն Նիկոլին:
Մենք ռոսների տակ պառկել ենք Աբովյանի ռսի ոտը պաչելու  ժամանակներից սկսած, որովհետև ազգային հպարտություն ասածը չենք ունեցել ու միչև հիմա էլ չունենք: Որովհետև մեր ուղեղն ու փորը իրարից չտարբերվող օրգաններ էին ու կան: Այ սա է պրոբլեմների քոքը, այլ  ոչ թե  "պետության սպասարկում, հարակից-բացասական, ռազմավարական համագործակցություն" , և այլ նմանատիպ, մեզ խորթ, խրթին ու անծանոթ բառակույտերը: :Angry2: 
Եվ ողբերգությունն էլ այն է, որ որևէ քաղաքական գործիչ մինչև հիմա չի կարողացել, նույնիսկ մտքին չի դրել,   տարանջատելու իրար միահյուսված մեր փորն ու ուղեղը: Ով եկել, էդ աննորմալ- հրեշային միասնությունն է սպասարկել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր էն ժամանակ երկրում էլի տականք վիճակ էր, բայց էդ տականք վիճակը չգիտես ինչի Լևոնը *պայմանավորում էր Ղարաբաղի հարցով*, ու հիմա էլ Նիկոլն է պայմանավորում Ղարաբաղի հարցով, տեսնես ինչու՞...


Ղարաբաղի հարցով չէ Վիշապ ջան, այլ պատերազմով… սրանք մեր պարագային նույն բաներն են, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ "պատերազմ" բառը… դա ավելի պատկերավոր ա դարձնում ամեն ինչը… չգիտես ինչու քննադատները միշտ պատերազմի ֆակտորը անտեսում են երբ խոսքը 90 ականներին ա վերաբերվում…

…ես կարծում եմ որ էսօր մենք հստակ և իրական պատկերացում չունենք Ղարաբաղի խնդրի ազդեցությունը մեր երկրի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականության վրա, ինչպես նաև մեր տնտեսության վրա… ես չեմ պնդում որ դա միակ ֆակտորն ա, բայց որ դրա ազդեցությունը որոշիչ ա կասկած չկա…  




> Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ հիմար հարց տամ։ Արդյո՞ք էսքան բլա բլա բլաները որ գրվում են «Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծել» թեմայով; Որ մարդիկ ափսոսանքով նշում են, թե ինչ լավ բան կլիներ, որ ժամանակին Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված լիներ; Որ մարդիկ հիմա նշում են, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը պիտի շուտափույթ լուծվի; *Արդյո՞ք այդ մարդիկ վստահ են, որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը իրենց պատկերացրած եղանակով իրոք լուծվելու է* ։ Ասենք «Ղարաբաղի բարձր ինքնավարության ստատուսով Ադրբեջանի կազմում», «Հայաստան–Ղարաբաղ միջանցք» լուծումը վերջ է տալու կոնֆլիկտին ու միջազգային բախումների հնարավորությունն էլ բացառվելու է։ Հա՞։ Ես շատ խիստ ու անչափ խիստ կասկածում եմ։ Թե՞ ՆԱՏՈ–ի զորքերը պիտի գային ու մեր անվտանգությունը ապահովեին, խաբար չենք։ Ապեր մեր մեջ ասած հերթական .... հոդվածն էր, որով ընդհամենը ասվում էր թե Լևոնը ուրիշ տղա է ու որ Լևոնի կնքած պայմանագրի 25 տարիները հստակ ստրատեգիական հաշվարկի արդյունք էին ու բխում էին այդ ժամանակներին մեր ազգային շահերից։ Մարդիկ չգիտեն թե ներկայում ինչ անել, ընկնում են անիմաստ նոստալգիաների գիրկը ու վերջում էլ ասում.


Վիշ ապեր, ի՞նչ կարևոր ա ինչ պատկերացում ունեն… էսօր Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ չի խոսում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման մասին… միայն մի ուժ ա խոսում դրա մասին ու ասել թե լուծումն էն ա ինչ էդ ուժն ա պատկերացնում սխալ ա, բայց քանի որ լուծման շուրջը բանավեճեր ու քննարկումներ չի գնում ու դրա հնարավոր, ցանկալի ու անցանկալի տարբերակները չեն քննարկվում, երբ լուծման վրա ազդող ֆակտորները, սկսած արտաքին իրավիճակից վերջացրած թե ինչ քաղաքական գործիչների կարելի ա վստահել բանակցություններն ու փոխզիջումները, լուծումը միշտ նույնացվում ա կապիտուլյացիայի հետ… մեր քննարկումները "հողերը տանք-թե-չտանք"-ից էն կողմ չի անցնում… 

Վիշ կարծում եմ որ մեր ժամանակակից պատմությունը դեռ չի արժևորված ու օբյեկտիվ գնահատական դեռ չկա… մեր գիտակցության մեջ 90ականները դեռ "մթի ու ցրտի" տարիներ են, իսկ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի հաղթանակը ոնց որ 90ականներին չի եղել այլ մի անհայտ ժամանակ ա եղել, ասենք ավարայրի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ… մենք շատ ֆրագմենտալ/էպիզոդիկ պատկերացում ունենք վերջին 20 տարվա մասին… դրա համար էս տեսակի հոդվածները նոստալգիկ տպավորություն ա ստեղծում




> Յանի ի՞նչ։ Դիցուք Ղարաբաղի համար ընդունելի է անկախությունը, եթե չէ, ապա ստատուս քվոն, մնացած լուծումներն էլ փաթաթած ունի Ղարաբաղը։ Ուրեմն Լևոնը անիմաստ ելույթների շարքեր է ունեցել, ու Նիկոլի սույն հոդվածն էլ իմաստազրկվում է ամբողջությամբ։


Ապեր, երբ որ Ղարաբաղը կլինի բանակցությունների կողմ ու Ղարաբաղի կողմից քաղաքական գործիչներ կմասնակցեն բանակցություններին այլ ոչ թե ծաղրածուներ բակո սահակյանի կերպարանքով, քաղաքական գործիչներ որոնք պատկերացնում են մեր հնարավորությունների ու կարողությունների սահմանները, էն ժամանակ էդ թեզը կլինի կիրառելի…

----------

Chuk (19.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ղարաբաղի հարցով չէ Վիշապ ջան, այլ պատերազմով… սրանք մեր պարագային նույն բաներն են, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ "պատերազմ" բառը… դա ավելի պատկերավոր ա դարձնում ամեն ինչը… չգիտես ինչու քննադատները միշտ պատերազմի ֆակտորը անտեսում են երբ խոսքը 90 ականներին ա վերաբերվում…


Մեֆ, հրադադարը տեղի է ունեցել 94 թվականին: 94-ից 98 անում ա չորս տարի: Դա մի ամբողջ սռոկ է բռատ: Դու նախընտրիր «պատերազմ» բառը, եթե քեզ այդպես դուր է գալիս:




> …ես կարծում եմ որ էսօր մենք հստակ և իրական պատկերացում չունենք Ղարաբաղի խնդրի ազդեցությունը մեր երկրի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականության վրա, ինչպես նաև մեր տնտեսության վրա… ես չեմ պնդում որ դա միակ ֆակտորն ա, բայց որ դրա ազդեցությունը որոշիչ ա կասկած չկա…


Ապեր մեր երկրի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականության վրա նաև ազդում են օդի կեղտոտվածությունը, աշխատանքային ստրեսները, ճարպոտ ու վիտամինների պակաս ունեցող սնունդը (ասենք՝ քյաբաբ), կադրերի բթամտությունն ու նեղ աշխարհայացքը, ծուլությունը, ագահությունը, փորձի պակասը ու էլի լիքը գործոններ: 




> Վիշ ապեր, ի՞նչ կարևոր ա ինչ պատկերացում ունեն…


Ո՞նց կարևոր չի: Բա առանց պատկերացնելու կարելի է հրապարակային էշ էշ դուրս տա՞լ: Ինձ համար խիստ կարևոր է:




> էսօր Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժ չի խոսում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման մասին… միայն մի ուժ ա խոսում դրա մասին ու ասել թե լուծումն էն ա ինչ էդ ուժն ա պատկերացնում սխալ ա, բայց քանի որ լուծման շուրջը բանավեճեր ու քննարկումներ չի գնում ու դրա հնարավոր, ցանկալի ու անցանկալի տարբերակները չեն քննարկվում, երբ լուծման վրա ազդող ֆակտորները, սկսած արտաքին իրավիճակից վերջացրած թե ինչ քաղաքական գործիչների կարելի ա վստահել բանակցություններն ու փոխզիջումները, լուծումը միշտ նույնացվում ա կապիտուլյացիայի հետ… մեր քննարկումները "հողերը տանք-թե-չտանք"-ից էն կողմ չի անցնում…


Սերժը ոչ միայն խոսել է, այլ դես ու դեն ընկած բանակցություններ էլ է վարել: Ճիշտ է ոչ մի բանի չի հասել, ու դժվար էլ հասներ: Ու առանձնապես չի էլ փայլել ճարտար քաղաքական քայլերով (ոնց կարում է, տենց էլ աշխատում է :Tongue: ):  Էդ ոմանց համար է խաղ ու պար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելն ու Հայաստանի հեռանկարները ապահովելը, զուտ ընդհամենը բարդ համադասական և ստորադասական նախադասություններ կարդալով: Մանավանդ որ ուրիշ ասելիք չունեն: Բարդ նախադասություններ կազմելու ունակությունը վաաաաաբշէ կապ չունի ճարտար քաղաքական գարծիչ լինելու հետ:




> Վիշ կարծում եմ որ մեր ժամանակակից պատմությունը դեռ չի արժևորված ու օբյեկտիվ գնահատական դեռ չկա… մեր գիտակցության մեջ 90ականները դեռ "մթի ու ցրտի" տարիներ են, իսկ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի հաղթանակը ոնց որ 90ականներին չի եղել այլ մի անհայտ ժամանակ ա եղել, ասենք ավարայրի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ… մենք շատ ֆրագմենտալ/էպիզոդիկ պատկերացում ունենք վերջին 20 տարվա մասին… դրա համար էս տեսակի հոդվածները նոստալգիկ տպավորություն ա ստեղծում


Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է դու բավականին հեռու ես հայաստանյան իրականությունից: Հոդվածները որ դու կարդում ես, չեն կարող ամբողջությամբ օբյետկիվ ու նորմալ արտացոլել հայաստանյան իրականությունը, որովհետև լրագրողների ահագին մասը դիլետանտ է ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Հայաստանում այլ մասնագիտություն ունեցողների ահագին մասը: Եթե բոլորը պրոֆեսիոնալ լինեին էլի բավարար չէր լինի դիստանցիոն պատկերացումների տեսանկյունից: 




> Ապեր, երբ որ Ղարաբաղը կլինի բանակցությունների կողմ ու Ղարաբաղի կողմից քաղաքական գործիչներ կմասնակցեն բանակցություններին այլ ոչ թե ծաղրածուներ բակո սահակյանի կերպարանքով, *քաղաքական գործիչներ որոնք պատկերացնում են մեր հնարավորությունների ու կարողությունների սահմանները*, էն ժամանակ էդ թեզը կլինի կիրառելի…


Էդ ովքե՞ր են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հրադադարը տեղի է ունեցել 94 թվականին: 94-ից 98 անում ա չորս տարի: Դա մի ամբողջ սռոկ է բռատ: Դու նախընտրիր «պատերազմ» բառը, եթե քեզ այդպես դուր է գալիս:


Վիշ ջան, բառը դուրս ռչի գալիս, բայց էդ ա դրա անունը, եթե ուրիշ անուն կա ասա… կարանք մութի-ցուրտի տարի դնենք պատերազմի անունը, ով ա տուժելու դրանից, ում ենք վատություն անում… 4 տարին էլ սռաոկ ա ճիշտ ա ու էդ ընթացքում մենք հասանք էն կետին որ կարող էինգ հարցը լուծել, բայց չուզեցինք… ասինք "սենց շատ լավ ա" քիչ սռոկ չի ապեր, ու քիչ բան չարվեց…




> Ապեր մեր երկրի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքականության վրա նաև ազդում են օդի կեղտոտվածությունը, աշխատանքային ստրեսները, ճարպոտ ու վիտամինների պակաս ունեցող սնունդը (ասենք՝ քյաբաբ), կադրերի բթամտությունն ու նեղ աշխարհայացքը, ծուլությունը, ագահությունը, փորձի պակասը ու էլի լիքը գործոններ:


դե եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ էս քո նշած հարցերի կատեգորիայի մեջ ա, ուրեմն երբ որ հերթը գա էն վախտ էլ կլուծենք, վռազելու ի՞նչ ունենք, չէ՞… ով ա հետևներիցս ընգել… ավելի լավ ա աշխատանքային ստրեսի հարցը լուծենք (մի հարցնող ըլնի, աշխատանք կա՞ որ ստրես էլ լինի… երևի ասենք գործազրկության, կամ պարապության ստրես, էդ տեսակետից էս հարցը լուծված ա… գործ որ չկա, փող էլ չկա ասել ա ճարպի ու քյաբաբի հարցն էլ ստեղ լուծվեց… կադրերն էլ որ խելոք ըլնեն ու հմուտ, աշխատատեղեր պտի բացվեն ժողովուրդը պտի աշխատի ու ընկնի ստրեսի տակ ու սկսի քյաբաբ ուտել ճարպոտ-մարպոտ… ընենց որ դմբո լավա …էս հարցն էլ սենց լուծվեց…  ծուլությունն էլ, դե ... գործ որ չկա աշխատասիրությունն ում ա պետք, որ հետո էլ ստրեսի տակ ընկնես ձեռդ փող ընկնի քյաբաբ ուտես սիրտդ փչացնես… էս էլ սենց… իսկ ով ա ասում որ փորձի պակաս ունենք, հա էլ փորձում ենք, բոլորս էլ փորձում ենք, որ մի անգամից լիներ չէինք փորձի, կլիներ փորձի պակաս… էս հարցում հետդ պտի չհամաձանվեմ… փորձ ունենք…

օդի հարցն էլ ա լուծված… գործարան չկա որ օդը կեղտոտի… 





> Ո՞նց կարևոր չի: Բա առանց պատկերացնելու կարելի է հրապարակային էշ էշ դուրս տա՞լ: Ինձ համար խիստ կարևոր է:


ասեմ ոնց Վիշ ջան, երբ որ ընդամենը մի վարյանտ ա ու էդ վարյանտն էլ չի քննարկվում, արդեն կապ չունի… երբ որ մի քանի ուժեր իրենց լուծումներն ու գաղափարները մեջտեղ կբերեին ու մենք էլ կհամեմատեինք, էն ժամանակ էլ կասեիր կարևոր ա… մի ձեռը ծափ չի տալիս Վիշ… երբ լուծման տարբերակը մեկն ա լավ ու վատ չես կարա ասես… ինչից ա լավ կամ ինչից ա վատ… ինչ վերաբերվում ա հրապարակային էշ էշ դուրս տալուն, թող տան, դրա համար էլ պետք ա գա մեկը որ խելացի հրապարակային դուրս կտա… ու էն ժամանակ էլ կասենք նրանք էշէ էշ դուրս են տալիս…





> *Սերժը ոչ միայն խոսել է, այլ դես ու դեն ընկած բանակցություններ էլ է վարել:* Ճիշտ է ոչ մի բանի չի հասել, ու դժվար էլ հասներ: Ու առանձնապես չի էլ փայլել ճարտար քաղաքական քայլերով (ոնց կարում է, տենց էլ աշխատում է):  Էդ ոմանց համար է խաղ ու պար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելն ու Հայաստանի հեռանկարները ապահովելը, զուտ ընդհամենը բարդ համադասական և ստորադասական նախադասություններ կարդալով: Մանավանդ որ ուրիշ ասելիք չունեն: Բարդ նախադասություններ կազմելու ունակությունը վաաաաաբշէ կապ չունի ճարտար քաղաքական գարծիչ լինելու հետ:


Վիշ ես էս մոմենտը փախցրել եմ չեմ նկատել… հիշում եմ որ տշում էին էս ծերից էն ծերը, մնացածը ինչ որ չեմ հիշում… ապեր ոչ ոք էլ չի ասել որ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը խաղ ու պար ա… շեշտվել ա դրա կենսականությունը ու պռի տոմ շատ պարզ նախադասություններով… 






> Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է դու բավականին հեռու ես հայաստանյան իրականությունից: Հոդվածները որ դու կարդում ես, չեն կարող ամբողջությամբ օբյետկիվ ու նորմալ արտացոլել հայաստանյան իրականությունը, որովհետև լրագրողների ահագին մասը դիլետանտ է ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Հայաստանում այլ մասնագիտություն ունեցողների ահագին մասը: Եթե բոլորը պրոֆեսիոնալ լինեին էլի բավարար չէր լինի դիստանցիոն պատկերացումների տեսանկյունից:


Կարող ա և տենց ա Վիշ, չեմ պատկերացնում… բայց ոնց որ ներկայացվում ա տենց էլ պատկերացում ա ստեղծվում… եթե Հայաստանի պատկերն էսօր ներկայացնում են դելիտանտները ու երկրի ղեկավարներն էլ գիտես ովքեր են, ի՞նչ պատկերացում ես պետք ա ունենամ ապեր… ինչ որ մեջտեղն ա էն էլ կա… 

Վիշ ապեր, ի՞նչ պտի մտածեմ որ չեմ մտածում… ի՞նչ գաղափար ես պետք ա կազմեմ էս եղածով… կամ որևէ մեկը ինչ պտի մտածի, որ չի մտածում




> Էդ ովքե՞ր են:


չգիտեմ բռատ, բայց երբ որ մտնեն պրոցեսի մեջ էն վախտ ուղեղները կսկսեն աշխատեցնել…

----------

Chuk (20.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեւավորում են նոր կուսակցություն
> 
> ԱՐՄԻՆԵ ԱՎԵՏՅԱՆ | Օգոստոս 19, 2010
> «Չեմ թաքցնում, որ նոր ուժի ստեղծման անհրաժեշտությունը տեսնում եմ եւ ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ այդ ուժը ստեղծվի: Ես ինքս բավական գործուն մասնակցություն եմ ունենալու դրա մեջ: Ես գտնում եմ, որ մեր հասարակությանը, մեր քաղաքական դաշտին անհրաժեշտ է նոր ուժ: Ինքս տալիս եմ այդ նոր ուժի գաղափարական հիմնավորումներն իմ հոդվածներով: Բնականաբար, գաղափարական վեկտորների հստակեցումից, համախոհների թիմի առկայությունից հետո կգնա կազմակերպչակառուցվածքային պրոցես, եւ կփորձենք մասնակցել քաղաքական գործընթացներին»,- ասում է «7օր» կայքի հիմնադիր Անդրանիկ Թեւանյանը` խոսելով քաղաքական նոր թիմ ձեւավորելու մասին: Ավելացնենք, որ երեկ այդ կայքում տեղադրած իր խմբագրականը նա ավարտել էր այս տողերով. «...ստեղծվել է քաղաքական վակուում, որը բնության բոլոր օրենքներով չի կարող երկար պահպանվել ու կլցվի նոր ուժի կողմից, եթե, իհարկե, մենք որոշել ենք Նոր Հայաստան կառուցել ու չհամակերպվել իրերի այսպիսի դրության հետ»: Եվ հատկապես այս խմբագրականից հետո քաղաքական շրջանակներում խոսակցություններ շրջանառվեցին, որ Ա.Թեւանյանի հիշատակած «նոր ուժն» իրականում ստեղծված է, մնում է միայն այդ մասին հանրությանն իրազեկել: Ընդհանրապես Ա.Թեւանյանն ու իր վերը նշված լրատվամիջոցը առանձնանում են եւ՛ գործող իշխանություններին, եւ՛ արմատական ընդդիմության` ՀԱԿ-ին ուղղված սուր քննադատություններով: Եվ այստեղ շատ հաճախ տեղ գտած նյութերը ու դրանց հեղինակների անունները ենթադրությունների տեղիք են տալիս, որ այն սպասարկում է նախկին նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի քաղաքական շահերը: Այս հանգամանքները նկատի ունենալով` արդյո՞ք Ա.Թեւանյանի ակնարկած ու նրա մասնակցությամբ ձեւավորվելիք ուժը նույն Ռ.Քոչարյանի նախաձեռնությունը չէ: Մեր զրուցակիցը ուղղակի չպատասխանեց այս հարցին, ընդամենն ասաց, թե իրեն հայտնի է, որ Ռ.Քոչարյանը քաղաքականությամբ չի զբաղվում: Իսկ թե երբ այդ նախաձեռնությունը կդառնա թիմ, Ա.Թեւանյանը չասաց` նշելով, թե դա դեռ պրոցես է, դեռ գաղափարներ են առաջ քաշվում: Նրա խոսքերով՝ եթե զգան, որ հասարակության մեջ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը կա, կձեռնարկեն կազմակերպչակառուցվածքային պրոցեսը: Շրջանառվող խոսակցությունների համաձայն, սակայն, այդ կառույցն ու կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները արդեն ավարտին են մոտենում, եւ առաջիկայում կհայտարարվի նոր քաղաքական կուսակցության ստեղծման մասին: Ա.Թեւանյանը նաեւ չցանկացավ ասել, թե իրենից բացի՝ ովքեր են ընդգրկված այդ նոր թիմում: «Ես այս պահին չէի ուզենա անուններ տալ, որովհետեւ սա այդ թեմայով առաջին հարցազրույցն է: Եվ այդ մարդկանց հետ անուններ տալու պայմանավորվածություն չկա: Բայց կան հասարակության մեջ բավական հարգանք եւ հեղինակություն վայելող մարդիկ: Նրանք հիմնականում մտավոր, վերլուծական բնագավառից են»,- ասաց Ա.Թեւանյանը` ավելացնելով, թե քաղաքական գործիչներ կամ նախկին պաշտոնյաներ չկան այդ թիմում: Մեր հարցին, թե արդյոք իր համախոհները կայքում վերլուծական հոդվածներով հանդես եկող անձի՞նք են, Թեւանյանը դրական պատասխան տվեց:


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am




> Ա. Թևանյան. «Եթե կա քաղաքական վակում, ապա այդ վակումը պետք է լցվի»
> 19.08.10 16:03
> 
> 
> 
> Այսօր մամուլում տեղեկություն էր տարածվել, ըստ որի, Անդրանիկ Թևանյանն աշնանը պատրաստվում է նոր քաղաքական ուժ ձևավորել: Նրանից էլ փորձեցինք պարզել, թե որքանով են հավաստի այս տեղեկությունները: 
> 
> -Նոր ուժի անհրաժեշտության մասին ես գրում եմ արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տարի: Նոր ուժի մասին խոսակցությունները նոր չեն և չգիտեմ' մամուլն ինչու է նոր անդրադառնում: Այդ ուժի ստեղծման անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով և դրա գաղափարական հիմնավորումները տալով չեմ բացառում, որ կնախաձեռնեմ և կմասնակցեմ նոր քաղաքական ուժի ձևավորմանը: Սակայն, այս պահին նման գործընթաց չկա,- ասաց Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Սլաք


«Ուղեղ լվալու» փուլը հիմնականում ավարտված է ու ես կարծում եմ, որ տղերքը հիմա իսկապես փորձելու են անցնել հաջորդ՝ լվացված ուղեղների կիրառմամբ «երրորդ ուժ» ձևավորել փորձելու փուլին: Շատ լավ է  :Smile:  Համբերատար սպասենք  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Սլաք
> 
> 
> «Ուղեղ լվալու» փուլը հիմնականում ավարտված է ու ես կարծում եմ, որ տղերքը հիմա իսկապես փորձելու են անցնել հաջորդ՝ լվացված ուղեղների կիրառմամբ «երրորդ ուժ» ձևավորել փորձելու փուլին: Շատ լավ է  Համբերատար սպասենք


Փաստորեն «միակ ուժ»–ը ուղեղ չի լվացել, իսկ «երրորդ ուժ»–ը կամ «չորրորդ ուժ»–ը ուղեղ լվացողներ ե՞ն։ Չուկ ինչի՞ց ես ջոկում որ ուղեղ են լվանում։ Զգուշացրու մարդկանց, որ ուղեղները ապահովագրեն։ Օրինակ ինձ։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:30 ----------




> ...
> ասեմ ոնց Վիշ ջան, երբ որ ընդամենը մի վարյանտ ա ու էդ վարյանտն էլ չի քննարկվում, արդեն կապ չունի… երբ որ մի քանի ուժեր իրենց լուծումներն ու գաղափարները մեջտեղ կբերեին ու մենք էլ կհամեմատեինք, էն ժամանակ էլ կասեիր կարևոր ա… մի ձեռը ծափ չի տալիս Վիշ… երբ լուծման տարբերակը մեկն ա լավ ու վատ չես կարա ասես… ինչից ա լավ կամ ինչից ա վատ… ինչ վերաբերվում ա հրապարակային էշ էշ դուրս տալուն, թող տան, դրա համար էլ պետք ա գա մեկը որ խելացի հրապարակային դուրս կտա… ու էն ժամանակ էլ կասենք նրանք էշէ էշ դուրս են տալիս…


Մեֆ եթե քեզ Լևոնը ասել է որ միակն է ու դու էլ հավատացել էս, որ միակն է, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իրականում միակն է։ Տես, Չուկը վտանգավոր բաների մասին է ակնարկում, հիմա ոնց պարզենք ուղեղներս լվացել ե՞ն, թե՞ չէ։ Ապեր միակ լուծումը կարող ա Թուրքիային հանձնվե՞լն է։

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն «միակ ուժ»–ը ուղեղ չի լվացել, իսկ «երրորդ ուժ»–ը կամ «չորրորդ ուժ»–ը ուղեղ լվացողներ ե՞ն։ Չուկ ինչի՞ց ես ջոկում որ ուղեղ են լվանում։ Զգուշացրու մարդկանց, որ ուղեղները ապահովագրեն։ Օրինակ ինձ։


Զգուշացրել եմ ձյաձ, վաղուց, մի հատ էլ հիմա եմ զգուշացնում: Իսկ այ զգուշացումս լուրջ կընդունես, թե ոչ, արդեն քո գործն ա  :Smile: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես հիշեցնում եմ, որ սա վերլուծաբան էր, ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչ (սրանք քո խոսքերն են, երբ ասում էի, որ ինքը փորձելու ա երրորդ ուժ կազմի, իսկ դու ասում էիր որ ոչ, ինքն ընդամենը վերլուծաբան ա: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, չէ, ընդամենը վերլուծաբան չի, որոշակի հավակնություններ ունի, անկախ նրանից, ես ճիշտ եմ, որ կարծում եմ, որ պատվեր է կատարում ու արհեստական ուժ ստեղծում, թե սխալ եմ, ու ինքն անկեղծ մղումներով է գնում: Այդ անկեղծ ու կեղծի մասին կոնկրետ իմ ու քո բանավեճը կլինի անիմաստ, որովհետև ոչ մեկս մյուսին չենք համոզի, ժամանակը ինքը կպատասխանի այդ հարցին, չշտապենք):

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, չէ, ընդամենը վերլուծաբան չի, որոշակի հավակնություններ ունի...


Ինչու՞ է սա վախենալու։ Քաղաքականության մեջ խրվողը չի կարող հավակնություններ չունենալ։ Ծեծված խոսք կա չէ՞, որ լավ զինվոր չի այն զինվորը, որը չի երազում գեներալ դառնալ։ Դու երևի ակնարկում ես գեղամյանականության մասին։ Երեք տարբերակ կա՝ կամ ցանկացած նոր բուսնած ուժի համարում ենք գեղամյանական ու մերժում ենք, կամ քոռեքոռ հավատում ենք անձերի ու հետո իրենք կամ մեզ քցում են կամ չեն քցում, կամ էլ ընդունում ենք գաղափարներ ու աջակցում ենք այդ գաղափարները իրականացնել փորձող ցանկացածի։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ վերջին տարբերակը թեկուզ և իդեալականացված է, բայց այդ ուղղությամբ գնալը կարող է և պրոգրես առաջացնել։ Ամեն դեպքում քոռեքոռ անձերի հավատալը կամ չհավատալը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերելու։ Մեր փորձը քեզ վկա։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչու՞ է սա վախենալու։


Վախենալու՞  :Shok: 
Որտեղ եմ նման բան ասել: Ծիծաղելի (տվյալ անձնավորության դեպքում) կարող էի ասած լինել, բայց կարծեմ չեմ ասել, իսկ այ վախենալու...  :Jpit: 

Վիշ ջան, ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ մարդը հավակնություններ ունի, քո ինադ, որ մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ասում էիր, որ ինքը քաղ գործիչ չի, այլ վերլուծաբան:

հ.գ. Ես իրապես ուրախ եմ, որ վերջապես այս մի փուլը թևակոխել ենք ու փորձելու են այդ չարչրկված «երրորդ ուժը» ստեղծել, որովհետև ուզենք թե չուզենք դա բերելու է քաղաքական դաշտի նոր հստակեցումների, ինչն ուղղակի հրաշալի է  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վախենլու՞ 
> Որտեղ եմ նման բան ասել: Ծիծաղելի (տվյալ անձնավորության դեպքում) կարող էի ասած լինել, բայց կարծեմ չեմ ասել, իսկ այ վախենալու... 
> 
> Վիշ ջան, ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ մարդը հավակնություններ ունի, քո ինադ, որ մի որոշ ժամանակ ասում էիր, որ ինքը քաղ գործիչ չի, այլ վերլուծաբան:


Ապեր, բա ուղեղ լվանալու մասին բաներ ես ասում, չվախենա՞մ։ Էդ երբվանի՞ց է քեզ համար մասսայական ուղեղալվացումը ծիծաղելի երևույթ դարձել։ 
Հիմա էլ է վերլուծաբան, բա կարող է՞ քաղաքական գործիչ է։ Քաղաքական գործիչի սահմանումը այստեղ՝ Политик

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ձյա, քաղաքական գործիչը քաղաքական գործունեությամբ զբաղվողն ա: Պարոն Թևանյանը հաստատում ա, որ ունեն նպատակ քաղաքական հոսանք ու կուսակցատիպ ինչ-որ բան ստեղելծելու: Ավելի ի՞նչ ես ուզում:

Իսկ զվարճալի ա էնքանով, որ ինքը արդյունքի, իմ կարծիքով, չի հասնելու: 
Ծիծաղելի ա էնքանով, որ դեռ ամիսներ առաջ պարզ էր իրա բուն գործառույթը, իրա հոդվածների բուն նշանակությունը, քարոզչական հնարքներ կիրառելու պատճառները, հոդվածներում կոնկրետ գիծ վերցնելը, կեղծ իրողությունը որպես հավաստի ներկայացնելն ու դրա վրա հինգ էջանոց նյութեր սարքելը և այլն: Իմ համար ծիծաղելի ա, ապեր, վախենալու չի: Եթե դու իրան հավատում ես, էդ քո խնդիրն ա: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը կարողացել ա մեծ բանակի իրեն հետևորդ սարքել  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (20.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ձյա, քաղաքական գործիչը քաղաքական գործունեությամբ զբաղվողն ա: Պարոն Թևանյանը հաստատում ա, որ ունեն նպատակ քաղաքական հոսանք ու կուսակցատիպ ինչ-որ բան ստեղելծելու: Ավելի ի՞նչ ես ուզում:


Ե՞վ։ «Ունեն նպատակ» դա ապառնի ժամանակով է, «քաղ գործիչ չի, այլ վերլուծաբան» դա ներկա ժամանակով է։ Ի՞նչն եմ ես սխալ ասել։




> Իսկ զվարճալի ա էնքանով, որ ինքը արդյունքի, իմ կարծիքով, չի հասնելու: 
> Ծիծաղելի ա էնքանով, որ դեռ ամիսներ առաջ պարզ էր իրա բուն գործառույթը, իրա հոդվածների բուն նշանակությունը, քարոզչական հնարքներ կիրառելու պատճառները, հոդվածներում կոնկրետ գիծ վերցնելը, կեղծ իրողությունը որպես հավաստի ներկայացնելն ու դրա վրա հինգ էջանոց նյութեր սարքելը և այլն: Իմ համար ծիծաղելի ա, ապեր, վախենալու չի: Եթե դու իրան հավատում ես, էդ քո խնդիրն ա: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը կարողացել ա մեծ բանակի իրեն հետևորդ սարքել


Ապեր իսկ դու ուզում ե՞ս, որ ինքը արդյունքի հասնի, թե՞ ուզում ես զվարճանալ։ Երկու տարի առաջ մեծ բանակ կար, գիտե՞ս ինչն է զվարճալին՝ որ չկա հիմա այդ բանակը։ Հետո՞, զվարճանանք, թե՞ վշտենք։

----------


## Kuk

Տղեք, լուրջ բաներից խոսացեք, Թևանյանը վարկանիշ չունի, մարդիկ նույնիսկ չեն էլճանաչում, մի հատ յոթ օր կայքում գրելով քաղաքական գործիչ չեն դառնում, առավել ևս առանցքային ուժ քաղաքական դաշտոմ: Չուկի հետ համամիտ եմ, ինչի՞ հենց դեմից չասեց՝ եկել եմ քաղաքական գործիչ դառնամ, իրան դրեց օբյեկտիվ վերլուծաբանի տեղ, միքիչ խոսաց, հիմա էլ ասում ա քաղաքական գործիչ եմ, երրորդ ուժ եմ: Անկապ տրյուկներ ա: Եթե ինքը հերթական ընտրությունների հերթական ախքը չի, ապա ցույց տվեք ինձ էդ ախքին, թե ում ա իշխանությունը պատրաստել ու ասպարեզ հանել որպես ախք:

----------

Chuk (20.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տղեք, լուրջ բաներից խոսացեք, Թևանյանը վարկանիշ չունի, մարդիկ նույնիսկ չեն էլճանաչում, մի հատ յոթ օր կայքում գրելով քաղաքական գործիչ չեն դառնում, առավել ևս առանցքային ուժ քաղաքական դաշտոմ: Չուկի հետ համամիտ եմ, ինչի՞ հենց դեմից չասեց՝ եկել եմ քաղաքական գործիչ դառնամ, իրան դրեց օբյեկտիվ վերլուծաբանի տեղ, միքիչ խոսաց, հիմա էլ ասում ա քաղաքական գործիչ եմ, երրորդ ուժ եմ: Անկապ տրյուկներ ա: Եթե ինքը հերթական ընտրությունների հերթական ախքը չի, ապա ցույց տվեք ինձ էդ ախքին, թե ում ա իշխանությունը պատրաստել ու ասպարեզ հանել որպես ախք:


Իսկ ո՞նց են քաղաքական գործիչ դառնում։ Էսօրվա նախարարները ոնց են դարձել, այ տե՞նց։ Դու խի օրինակ Տիգրան Սարգսյան անունով քաղաքական գործիչ ե՞ս ժամանակին ճանաչել։ 
Մի հատ քաղաքական գործիչի անուն ասա վարկանիշ ունեցող։ Լենին պապին էլ ժամանակին մանուկ է եղել, հետո տեսա՞ր ինչ եղավ։

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ո՞նց են քաղաքական գործիչ դառնում։ Էսօրվա նախարարները ոնց են դարձել, այ տե՞նց։ Դու խի օրինակ Տիգրան Սարգսյան անունով քաղաքական գործիչ ե՞ս ժամանակին ճանաչել։ 
> Մի հատ քաղաքական գործիչի անուն ասա վարկանիշ ունեցող։ Լենին պապին էլ ժամանակին մանուկ է եղել, հետո տեսա՞ր ինչ եղավ։


Վիշապ ձյա, էնքանով, որ ինքն արդեն իրան հայտարարել ա քաղաքական գործիչ, իսկ ինքն իրան նոր չի հայտարարել, ինչ սկսել ա «վերլուծական հոդվածներ» գրել, այ էդ ժամանակ ա հայտարարել իրականում, արդեն իսկ ինքը քաղաքական գործիչ ա, ով չունի վարկանիշ էս պահին, ես չասեցի, որ չի ունենալու, կարողա և ունենա, բայց ասեմ, որ 2008-ի սկզբին ախք բաղդասարյանն էլ ուներ ինչ որ չափով վարկանիշ: Կարծում եմ՝ նույն ձև կլինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ե՞վ։ «Ունեն նպատակ» դա ապառնի ժամանակով է, «քաղ գործիչ չի, այլ վերլուծաբան» դա ներկա ժամանակով է։ Ի՞նչն եմ ես սխալ ասել։


Փաստորեն բառախաղ  :Jpit: 
Լավ, Վիշ ձյա: Էդ դեպքում ասեմ, որ ինքը ոչ հիմա, ոչ հետո քաղ. գործիչ չի լինի, որտև իրա զբաղվածն ու զբաղվելիքը կեղծն են  :Wink: 

հ.գ. Իրանք արդեն վաղուց թիմ են ձևավորում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Տղերք, ես ձեր դիրքորոշումը ամբարտավանորեն (նագլի) չեմ հասկանում։ Մի՞թե դուք մինչև կյանքի վերջ որոշել եք ՀԱԿ–ից բացի մնացած իշխանության ձգտողներին քարկոծել :Jpit: 
Փնովում եք առանց հիմնավորելու, էդ տղեն իմ կարծիքով մինչև օրս կարգին ու պրակտիկ վերլուծություններ է արել, տեղին էլ քլնգել է այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք էր։ Մի՞թե ես էդքան ապուշի եմ նման, որ չեմ տեսնում այն, ինչը որ դուք «տեսնում եք»։ Հապա մի խնդրեմ փոքրիշատե հիմնավորել զբաղվածի ու զբաղվելիքի կեղծ լինելը։ Ինչքա՞ն հեշտ է դես ու դեն անուններ կպցնելը, մանավանդ որ վստահ ես, թե դրա համար պատսխանատու չես լինելու։ Կարող ենք իհարկե ազատորեն ինչքան ՀԱԿ–ից բացի այլ մեկը լինի, սկացնել մինչև հատակը, բայց հասկացեք, դա կլինի ապակառուցողական քննարկում, անմտություն, որով ոչ մի բանի չենք հասնելու։ Դրա համար դավայծե մի քիչ հիմնավորումներով, ոչ թե իրար հակաճառելով մենակ հակաճառելու համար։ Հիմնավորումներ վ ստուդիու՛։ Չուկի մեջ բերած մի հոդված–հարցազրույցը լրագրողական յուղ վառոցի կարող է լինել, եթե ես այդպես էլ չտեսնեմ հոդված, սա հաստատող (հլը չեմ գտել) 


> «-Պարոն Թևանյան, *մամուլում նշված էր, որ աշնանը կհայտարարվի նոր քաղաքական ուժի մասին* և մտածեցի, թե ինչ-որ բաներ արդեն հստակ են,»


 Լրագրողը արդեն Թևանյանի տեղը ժամկետներ էլ է որոշում :Jpit:  Թվում է թե մանրուք է, բայց մոտիվացիաները զռում են։ Ծիպա աժիոտաժոտ հոդված կստացվի։ Լրագրողական դիշովկայություններ։

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ձյա, դեռ ամիսներ առաջ ես էս թեմայում կամ հարևան թեմայում մի տեղ գրել էի, որ տեղեկություններ են ստացվել (ընդ որում ոչ ՀԱԿ-ից), որ Թևանյանը որոշակի ուժերի համար գործ անող ա: Գուցե ճիշտ, գուցե սխալ: Բայց դեռևս ընթացքը էդ ա ցույց տալիս: Ինքը իրա հոդվածներով հետևողականորեն տարել ա ՀԱԿ ու Սերժ համաչափ քլնգումը, որ արանքում «ոսկե թելի» նման ծածուկ անցկացնի ու աստիճանաբար սերմանի Ռոբի ոչ այնքան վատ դեմք լինելը, ցույց տալը, որ էդ մարդը ավելի ամուր էր, իբր Հայաստանի շահերն էր պաշտպանում: Առ այս պահը այդ գծից Թևանյանը չի շեղվել: Հիմա մնացածը հիմնավորել մեզնից ոչ մեկը չի կարող, կարողանայի, փաստերով եքա հոդված կգրեի ու հանդես կգայի ոչ թե ակումբում, այլ որևէ լրատվական միջոցով: Բայց առայժմ էդ բոլոր խոսակցությունները կետ առ կետ հիմնավորվում են: Աշնանը կգան թե չէ, չեմ կարող պնդել (վստահ եմ, որ էդ սցենարը քննարկում են), բայց առաջիկայում նրանք իրենց ցույց տալու են, մինչ հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրությունները արդեն կազմավորված են լինելու որպես ինչ-որ գրանցում ունեցող կառույց: Մնացածը սպասելու խնդիր ա:

հ.գ. Նորից եմ հիշեցնում, որ Թևանյանը այս հարցազրույցում ըստ էության հստակ հաստատել է այդ հավակնությունների մասին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Ինքը իրա հոդվածներով հետևողականորեն տարել ա ՀԱԿ ու Սերժ համաչափ քլնգումը, *որ արանքում «ոսկե թելի» նման ծածուկ անցկացնի ու աստիճանաբար սերմանի Ռոբի ոչ այնքան վատ դեմք լինելը, ցույց տալը, որ էդ մարդը ավելի ամուր էր, իբր Հայաստանի շահերն էր պաշտպանում:* ...


Հենց մենակ դրա համա՞ր: Իսկ ուրիշ բանի համար չէ՞ր կարող քլնգել ՀԱԿ-ին ու Սերժին, ասենք նրա համար, որ քլնգելու տեղ կար ու Թևանյանն էլ իր լուման է ուզում ներդնել մեր երկրի ծաղկեցման գործում ու ուզում է խոսքի նախագահ դառնալ: :Tongue:  Չեմ ջոկում պարտադիր կամ պիտի Սերժը լինի, կամ Լևոնը կամ Ռո՞բը, էս երեքից ոչ մի ձև չենք ուզու՞մ ազատվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց մենակ դրա համա՞ր: Իսկ ուրիշ բանի համար չէ՞ր կարող քլնգել ՀԱԿ-ին ու Սերժին, ասենք նրա համար, որ քլնգելու տեղ կար ու Թևանյանն էլ իր լուման է ուզում ներդնել մեր երկրի ծաղկեցման գործում ու ուզում է խոսքի նախագահ դառնալ: Չեմ ջոկում պարտադիր կամ պիտի Սերժը լինի, կամ Լևոնը կամ Ռո՞բը, էս երեքից ոչ մի ձև չենք ուզու՞մ ազատվել:


Ձյաձս, իհարկե կարելի է բազում այլ պատճառներով էլ քլնգել, բայց ես ասում եմ, որ Թևանյանն էդ պատճառով ա քննադատում, ինչն ակնհայտ երևում ա իրա հոդվածներից  :Smile: 
Կարծու՞մ ես, որ չի երևում: Բարի: Սպասենք, մինչև կհամոզվենք (սրանում կամ հակառակում):

հ.գ. Ուշադրություն: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ ասում, Թևոյին մի հավատացեք կամ մի գնացեք իրա հետևից: Գնացեք այ ախպեր: Ես իմ՝ իրա գործունեության (ոչ անձի) վերաբերյալ գնահատականն եմ տալիս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն «միակ ուժ»–ը ուղեղ չի լվացել, իսկ «երրորդ ուժ»–ը կամ «չորրորդ ուժ»–ը ուղեղ լվացողներ ե՞ն։ Չուկ ինչի՞ց ես ջոկում որ ուղեղ են լվանում։ Զգուշացրու մարդկանց, որ ուղեղները ապահովագրեն։ Օրինակ ինձ։
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ եթե քեզ Լևոնը ասել է որ միակն է ու դու էլ հավատացել էս, որ միակն է, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իրականում միակն է։ Տես, Չուկը վտանգավոր բաների մասին է ակնարկում, հիմա ոնց պարզենք ուղեղներս լվացել ե՞ն, թե՞ չէ։ Ապեր միակ լուծումը կարող ա Թուրքիային հանձնվե՞լն է։


Վիշ ապեր, հիմա արդեն "միակը" չի… Թևանյանն էլ կա … ու մենք հիմա իրար կհամեմատեենք… 

մենակ ասեմ. իրա Jump start" -ն արդեն կասկածների տեղիք ա տալիս.

1. երբ քաղաքական դաշտ ես մտնում, այն էլ ընդդիմադիր, ցանկալի ա որ դաշնակիցներ փնտրես ու քո թիրախն ընտրես իշխանությանը- ինքն արել ա ճիշտ հակառակը. ինքը հավքագրում ա ընդդիմադիր աբիժնիկներին ու փորձում ա կենտրոնանալ ընդդիմության զանգվածին Լևոնից շեղի… դա երևում ա իր հոդվածնեից որոնք ինքը համարում ա վերլուծական 

2. Էս վայրկյանին իր դիրքորոշումն ավելի ուղղված ա Լևոնի դեմ քան Սերժի, իսկ Քոչարյանի 10 ամյա նախագահությունը իրան առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում…էս դիրքորոշումը իշխանությանը լավ էլ ձեռ ա տալիս, որովհետև իրանց համար կարևոր չի թե դու ինչքան ես իրենց քննադատում, կարևորը թե դու ինչքան ես Լևոնին քննադատում… եթե վաղը մյուս օր մի հատ էլ տելեկանալ ունենա, չեմ զարմանա, ու կասեն "Լևոնը տենց էլ չկարացավ մի հատ տելեկանալ բացի"

3. Իր խնդիրը պետք ա լինի միավորել ընդդիմադիր դաշտը, բայց էսօր ինքն ավելի մասնատում ա … ինքը նոր ընդդիմության առաջ խնդիր ա դնում քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնել մի ուրիշ ընդդիմադիր գործչի…

Հիմա Վիշ ես ինչի՞ չեմ կարա մտածեմ որ ինքը պրոյեկտ ա… ինքն ընդդիմադիր դաշտի հետ անում ա էն ինչ որ իշխանություններն են ուզում անել ուղղակի կրեդիտացիա չունեն…

----------

Chuk (21.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Վիշ ապեր, հիմա արդեն "միակը" չի… Թևանյանն էլ կա … ու մենք հիմա իրար կհամեմատեենք… 
> 
> մենակ ասեմ. իրա Jump start" -ն արդեն կասկածների տեղիք ա տալիս.
> 
> 1. *երբ քաղաքական դաշտ ես մտնում, այն էլ ընդդիմադիր, ցանկալի ա որ դաշնակիցներ փնտրես ու քո թիրախն ընտրես իշխանությանը- ինքն արել ա ճիշտ հակառակը.* ինքը հավքագրում ա ընդդիմադիր աբիժնիկներին ու փորձում ա կենտրոնանալ ընդդիմության զանգվածին Լևոնից շեղի… դա երևում ա իր հոդվածնեից որոնք ինքը համարում ա վերլուծական 
> 
> 2. Էս վայրկյանին իր դիրքորոշումն ավելի ուղղված ա Լևոնի դեմ քան Սերժի, իսկ Քոչարյանի 10 ամյա նախագահությունը իրան առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում…էս դիրքորոշումը իշխանությանը լավ էլ ձեռ ա տալիս, որովհետև իրանց համար կարևոր չի թե դու ինչքան ես իրենց քննադատում, կարևորը թե դու ինչքան ես Լևոնին քննադատում… եթե վաղը մյուս օր մի հատ էլ տելեկանալ ունենա, չեմ զարմանա, ու կասեն "Լևոնը տենց էլ չկարացավ մի հատ տելեկանալ բացի"
> 
> 3. Իր խնդիրը պետք ա լինի միավորել ընդդիմադիր դաշտը, բայց էսօր ինքն ավելի մասնատում ա … ինքը նոր ընդդիմության առաջ խնդիր ա դնում քաղաքական դաշտից հեռացնել մի ուրիշ ընդդիմադիր գործչի…
> ...


15 -17 տարվա իշխանություն -ընդիմություն պայքարի փորձի  վերլուծությունը տարբեր մարդկանց տարբեր եզրակացությունների է հանգեցրել: 
Ոմանք գտնում են, որ ընդիմությունը լավն ա, ճիշտ ա, անսխալական ա , ուղղակի իշխանությունը շատ ԲՏ-ա յա, ու ամեն անգամ մի նոր ձևի նագլիություն ա անում, բայց ոչինչ, էս անգամ չստացվեց, մյուս անգամ կստացվի: Սա ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումն ա : 
Մի մասն էլ /փոքրամասնությունը/ կարծում է, որ ընդիմությունը մեթոդապես համարժեք չի իշխանության ձևերին ու  հենց դա է պատճառը որ,  անընդհատ  քաշվում ա: Ոնց հայտնի է,  ես երկրորդի անվերապահ կողմնակիցն եմ: 
Այսինքն էստեղ իրար ճիշտ կամ սխալ հանելու անհամատեղելի դաշտ կա ու անվերջ խոսակցություն: Նույնիսկ էս թեմայով էլ դա պարզ է Վիշապ- Մեֆ, Չուկ օպպոզիցիան արդեն մի 50 էջ գնում է: 
Արեք բարիշենք էն բանի վրա, որ ինչ որ բարին ա, թող աստված էն կատարի:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (21.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 15 -17 տարվա իշխանություն -ընդիմություն պայքարի փորձի  վերլուծությունը տարբեր մարդկանց տարբեր եզրակացությունների է հանգեցրել: 
> Ոմանք գտնում են, որ ընդիմությունը լավն ա, ճիշտ ա, անսխալական ա , ուղղակի իշխանությունը շատ ԲՏ-ա յա, ու ամեն անգամ մի նոր ձևի նագլիություն ա անում, բայց ոչինչ, էս անգամ չստացվեց, մյուս անգամ կստացվի: Սա ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումն ա : 
> Մի մասն էլ /փոքրամասնությունը/ կարծում է, որ ընդիմությունը մեթոդապես համարժեք չի իշխանության ձևերին ու  հենց դա է պատճառը որ,  անընդհատ  քաշվում ա: Ոնց հայտնի է,  ես երկրորդի անվերապահ կողմնակիցն եմ: 
> Այսինքն էստեղ իրար ճիշտ կամ սխալ հանելու անհամատեղելի դաշտ կա ու անվերջ խոսակցություն: Նույնիսկ էս թեմայով էլ դա պարզ է Վիշապ- Մեֆ, Չուկ օպպոզիցիան արդեն մի 50 էջ գնում է: 
> Արեք բարիշենք էն բանի վրա, որ ինչ որ բարին ա, թող աստված էն կատարի:


Բիձ ապեր, ինչքան էլ դեմ ենք իրար ու դեմ լինենք մեկ ա վերջում ճիշտ վարյանտն ընդդիմության միասնականությունն ա… ես չգիտեմ ինչ մեթոդներով դա կարելի ա անել, բայց գիտեմ որ երբ ընդդիմադիր դաշտը զբաղվում ա միմյանց քննադատելով, ժողովուրդն իր հետաքրքրությունը լրիվ կորցնում ա… իրանց հետաքրքիր չի ներ ընդդիմական անձնական կռիվները… ընդդիմադիր դաշտը (whatever the fuck that means) պետք ա կենտրոնանա իրանց նմանությունների, այլ ոչ թե տարաձայնությունների վրա…

Ինչքան էլ ինձ քո թմի գաղափարները դուր չգան, եթե քո թիմն էսօր լինի եղածների լավագույնը բայց իմ սպասածի միայն 5%-ը, ես կաջակցեմ… ես կարծում եմ որ մենք (ժողովուրդը) պետք ա խաղանք մեր ունեցած խաղաքարտերով այլ ոչ թե մեր երազած…

----------

Chuk (21.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սա Թևանյանի "Նեկրոֆիլը և 5-րդ շարասյունը" հոդվածից մի փոքր մեջբերում է որ անում եմ քանի որ նա հավակնում է լինել "նոր ուժը"




> Այո՛, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վերադարձավ և խոսեց կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի ու ժողովրդավարություն հաստատելու մասին, բայց այդ ամենի հաղթահարման  նախապայմանը նա տեսնում էր Արցախի՛ հարցի պրիզմայով։ Մի փոքր մեծ մեջբերում անեմ 2007-ի սեպտեմբերի 21-ի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից, որով կհաստատվեն իմ պնդումները. *«Ես ցավով եմ ընդգծում, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեջ (դա գուցե նաև մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ չկարողացանք բացատրել, չկարողացանք հասցնել նրան) չկա այն գիտակցությունը, որ այսօր հայ ժողովրդի առջև կանգնած, Հայաստանի առջև կանգնած, մեր պետության առջև կանգնած գերագույն խնդիրը, որից կախված է և՛ Հայաստանի ապագան, և՛ մեր ժողովրդի բարօրությունը, և՛ մեր տնտեսության բարգավաճումը, Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորումն է: Եթե չլինի այդ գիտակցությունը, ինձ թվում է' ոչինչ անել պետք չէ: Գնալ, մտնել մեր տները և սպասել, թե ինչպես է Հայաստանը, ինչպես ասացի, վերածվում երրորդ աշխարհի մի երկրի, որի միակ կապիտալը լինելու է աշխատանքի արտահանումը»:*
> 
> Գրեթե նույն բանը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ասաց նաև նախորդ շաբաթ. *«Առանց Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության և հայ-թուրքական հարա­բե­րու­թյունների կարգավորման՝ Հայաստանն անվտանգության, տնտեսական զարգացման և ժողովրդագրական վիճակի բարելավման հեռանկար չունի՝ անկախ այն հանգա­մանքից, թե ում ձեռքում կլինի իշխանության ղեկը։ ... Հեռու չէ այն օրը, երբ մենք մեր իսկ ձեռքով կիրականացնենք ցարերի ու թուրքերի երազանքը և կունենանք Հայաստան առանց հայերի։ Ապացույցի կարիք չկա, քանի որ ավելի պերճախոս ապացույց քան վերջին շրջանում Հայաստանի և Ղարաբաղի բնակչության թվաքանակի կտրուկ անկումն է, դժվար է պատկերացնել։ Ստատուս-քվոյի պահպանման ջատագովների դիրքորոշման ամենաթույլ կետն այն է, որ նրանք չունեն այն հարցի պատասխանը, թե ինչպես են դադարեցնելու շարունակվող արտագաղթը»*։


չգիտեմ ինչի ա զարմանում որ նույն բանն ա ասել… կամ ինչ տարօրինակ բան ա ասել… ցանկացած իրեն հարգող տնտեսագետ, կամ քաղաքական գործիչ քեզ կարող է հանգիստ բացատրել թե ինչ էֆֆեկտ ունի Ղարաբաղի խնդիրե մի երկրի վրա որի ճանապարհների 80%-ը դրա պատճառով փակված է… ու ինչքան է դրա լուծման կարևորությունը…

Հիմա Անդոյի պատասխանը կարդա ներքևում…




> Համաձայնե՛ք, որ նշված երկու մեջբերումները նույն միտքն են պարունակում։ Երկու դեպքում էլ Հայաստանի ու հայության դժբախտության պատճառ, ըստ էության, համարվում է *Արցախում տարած հաղթանակը և առկա «ստատուս-քվոն»*, իսկ, ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, ստացվում է, որ «ստատուս-քվոն» փոխելով ու *հողերը հանձնելով՝ մենք կունենանք ծնելիության աճ և տնտեսության զարգացում։* Առավել անհեթեթ ու անտրամաբանական եզրահանգում դժվար է պատկերացնել։ Եվ այդ մարդը համարվում է բարձր մակարդակի գիտնական ու հեռատես քաղաքական գործի՞չ։ Եթե նա է մեր երկրի բարձր  մակարդակի գիտնականն ու հեռատես քաղաքական գործիչը, ապա արտագաղթն իրոք կարող է աղետալի չափերի հասնել։


ապեր էսի մարդու բանականությանը վիրավորանք ա… նախ ինքը կարծում ա որ մեր դեմոգրաֆիական աղետը ծնելության պակասի հետևանք ա ու արտագաղթը իրա աչքից չգիտես ոնց վրիպել ա… նոր ասին որ Հայաստանի բնակչության 36%-ը ուզում ա երկրից դուրս գա… իսկ որ տնտեսության զարգացման վրա խնդիրն ազդեցություն չունի, իր կարծիքով, դա արդեն իր տնտեսագետի որակավորման գնահատականն ա…  այսինքն իրա համար անհեթեթ ու անտրամաբանական ա որ փակ սահմաններով երկրում տնտեսությունը չի զարգանում… ապեր էսի քոչարյանի մակարդակի ֆենոմեն ա որ ասեց "ով ա ասում ճամփեքը փակ են, բա օդային ճամփան"…

էլ չասեմ էն "Արցախում տարած հաղթանակը և առկա «ստատուս-քվոն»  արտահայտությունը…  երբ ասում ես որ Լևոնը "արցախյան հաղթանակները" համարում ա մեր ժողովրդի դժբախտության պատճառ և ուզում ա և ուզում ա հողերը հանձնի ու կզի թուրքերի առաջ, ոնց որ ինչ որ մեկի պատվերն անի… սուտն ու միսռեպրեզենտացիան արդեն ստեղից ա երևում… 

ապեր, կարաս դու իրան համարես խելոք մարդ, բայց իմ ցուցակում ինքը con artist-ա… սովորական con artist

----------

Chuk (21.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ ջան, դու ինչքա՞ն երկար ես մտածում, մինչև գրում ես: :Wink:  Արտագաղթած ընկեր, արի արտագաղթելու մասին չխոսենք, փլիզ: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հարցեր կան, որոնց շուրջ տարբեր մարդիկ լրիվ տարբեր կերպ են մտածում: Հիմա հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանի քո գրածներին: Դու մի հարցի մինչ օրս նորմալ չես պատասխանել: Կպնդեմ որ պատասխանես: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում ըստ քեզ: Կարճ ու կոնկրետ: «Պիտի լինի փոխզիջումներով, պիտի մարդկային ու բարի լինի», «դե ես ինչ իմանամ, խելոք քաղաքական գործիչներ կլինեն, որոնք գրագետ կերպով կլուծեն» նման տիպի վերացական պատասխաններ չեմ ակնկալում: Ինչ ես առաջարկելու Ադրբեջանին ու ինչ ես պահանջելու, որ Ադրբեջանն էլ համաձայնվի ու արագ էս հարցը լուծվի: Թե չէ Բիձեն էլ ա լավ նկատում, որ կոլեկտիվ յուղ ենք վառում:

----------

Բիձա (21.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեֆ ջան, դու ինչքա՞ն երկար ես մտածում, մինչև գրում ես: Արտագաղթած ընկեր, արի արտագաղթելու մասին չխոսենք, փլիզ: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հարցեր կան, որոնց շուրջ տարբեր մարդիկ լրիվ տարբեր կերպ են մտածում: Հիմա հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանի քո գրածներին: Դու մի հարցի մինչ օրս նորմալ չես պատասխանել: Կպնդեմ որ պատասխանես: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում ըստ քեզ: Կարճ ու կոնկրետ: «Պիտի լինի փոխզիջումներով, պիտի մարդկային ու բարի լինի», «դե ես ինչ իմանամ, խելոք քաղաքական գործիչներ կլինեն, որոնք գրագետ կերպով կլուծեն» նման տիպի վերացական պատասխաններ չեմ ակնկալում: Ինչ ես առաջարկելու Ադրբեջանին ու ինչ ես պահանջելու, որ Ադրբեջանն էլ համաձայնվի ու արագ էս հարցը լուծվի: Թե չէ Բիձեն էլ ա լավ նկատում, որ կոլեկտիվ յուղ ենք վառում:


Վիշ ջան, ապեր, Թևանյանը ոչ թե կոլեկտիվ, այլ մենակ ա յուղ վառում՝ էդ հարցերին չպատասխանելով, փոխարենը ԲԱՐՁՐ ՈՒ ՃՈՌՈՄ ասելով «ոչ մի թիզ հող թուրքերին»-ի հերթական ֆլանֆստանային տուֆտա ձևակերպումը, որը քո նման խելոք երիտասարդը, չգիտես ինչու, հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունում ու կրկնում ա  :Think: 

Ես ասում եմ. հարցի վերջնական կարգավորման միայն մի տարբերակ կա ու դա փոխզիջումայինն ա: Սրանով քո հարցը սպառիչ պատասխանվել ա, բայց դու կոնկրետացում ես ուզում: Ո՞վ պիտի կոնկրետացնի: Ե՞ս: Մե՞ֆը: Որ բանակցող կողմ չենք ու ընդամենը մեր որոշ պատկերացումներ կարող ենք գրել, որը երբևէ իրականություն չդառնա: Հասկանանք շատ պարզ բան. փոխզիջումը միլիոն տարբերակ ունի:

Կոնկրետ իմ պատկերացրած մոդելը շատ պարզ է: Ազատագրված տարածքներից X-ը վերադարձնում ենք, փոխարենը ստանում ենք Y պայմանագիրը, N ժամանակ հետո մյուսը հաջորդ հավաստագրի փոխարեն: Սա ա մոդելը: Ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի գոյություն չունի: Իսկ թե արդեն X-ը, Y-ը, N-ը որոնք են, ինչ միավորներով են չափվում և այլն, արդեն կոնկրետ բանակցությունների սեղանին նստածը կարող է անել, ուրիշ ոչ ոք: Եթե սրան հակադրում եք «ոչ մի բան էլ չպիտի» զիջենքը, ապա ամենամեծ մակարդակով ինքներդ ձեզ խաբում եք. չի կարող հակամարտությունը լուծվել, եթե բանակցող երկու կողմերն էլ չեն զիջելու: Մնում է պատերազմի տարբերակը, որը
ա) ռիսկային է, պարունակում է շատ ավելին կորցնելու վտանգ
բ) հաղթանակի դեպքում չի երաշխավորում ձեռք բերածը պահելը, այլ ցիկլով տեղափոխվում է հին խնդրին

Ժամանակն ա հասկանալ, որ «թուրքին ոչ մի բան»-ատիպ պոպուլիզմը բերում ա ավելի մեծ կորուստների, քան ունենք:

Մեր առջև դրված ամենամեծ խնդիրն այս պահին մնում է դեմոգրաֆիան, այսինքն անելը հնարավոր բոլոր քայլերը, որպեսզի Ղարաբաղը բնակեցվի շատ խիտ, այլ ոչ թե ստեղծել պայմաններ, որպեսզի ղարաբաղցիները տնով-տեղով-տոհմով տեղափոխվեն Հայաստան և/կամ արտասահման: Կոպիտ ասած՝ ինչների՞ս ա պետք էդ հողերը, եթե չի բնակեցվելու, դեռ չանդրադառնանք նրան, որ բնակչության նվազեցումը նվազեցնում է այդ հողերը պահելու-պահպանելու հավանականությունը:



ՀԱԿ ընդդիմությունն այն ընդդիմությունն ա, որը պոպուլիստորեն կուտ չի տալիս ու չի խաբում ժողովրդին, որ նման անհեռատես քաղաքականությամբ (ոչ մի թիզ հող թուրքերին, ոչ մի փոխզիջում) կարելի է պահել ու զարգացնել երկիրը, այլ անկեղծ ներկայացնում իր դիրքորոշումը: Համաձայն չե՞ս: Բարի: Բեր այդ դիրքորոշում ու հիմնավորի, ոչ թե խաղա մարդկանց ուղեղի ազգային հպարտությունը կրող շարիկների հետ:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, եթե նորմալ առանց կանխավ տրամադրվածության կարդացած լինեիր, ապա կտեսնեիր որ տվյալ հարցերին Թևանյանը պատասխանել է։ Գնա՞նք հատ հատ կարդանք Թևանյանի գրածները։ Ու նաև հիմնավորել է որ հենց քո բերած «պարզ» X Y–ներով բանաձևն է պատերազմի բանաձև։ Կարծում ես Սերժը չի՞ ուզում հարցը լուծել, հայաստանի սահմաններն էլ բացել  ու հարցեր լուծողի համբավ ձեռք բերած ֆռֆռալ։ Թե՞ ձևը չգիտի, իսկ Լևոնը գիտի։ Թե՞ Լևոնի բարձր մակարդակի դիվանագիտության մասին միֆերի ազդեցության տակ եք։ Դու  փորձիր մի ժամանակահատված ջնջել այն միտքը, թե Թևանյանը Ռոբի ֆլան ֆստանն է անում, ու կարդա տրամաբանելով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, դու ինչքա՞ն երկար ես մտածում, մինչև գրում ես: *Արտագաղթած ընկեր*, *արի արտագաղթելու մասին չխոսենք, փլիզ*: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հարցեր կան, որոնց շուրջ տարբեր մարդիկ լրիվ տարբեր կերպ են մտածում: Հիմա հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանի քո գրածներին: Դու մի հարցի մինչ օրս նորմալ չես պատասխանել: Կպնդեմ որ պատասխանես: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում ըստ քեզ: Կարճ ու կոնկրետ: «Պիտի լինի փոխզիջումներով, պիտի մարդկային ու բարի լինի», «դե ես ինչ իմանամ, խելոք քաղաքական գործիչներ կլինեն, որոնք գրագետ կերպով կլուծեն» նման տիպի վերացական պատասխաններ չեմ ակնկալում: Ինչ ես առաջարկելու Ադրբեջանին ու ինչ ես պահանջելու, որ Ադրբեջանն էլ համաձայնվի ու արագ էս հարցը լուծվի: Թե չէ Բիձեն էլ ա լավ նկատում, որ կոլեկտիվ յուղ ենք վառում:


բա առանց մտածելու գրե՞մ Վիշ ջան… ընգեր, բայց դու ինչի՞ ես գոտկատեղից ներքև հարվածներ տալիս, դու գիտես որ դրանով ("Արտագաղթած ընկեր"-ով) կարաս հեշտ ու հանգիստ բերանս սվաղես, բայց արտագաղթը մնալու ա պրոբլեմ… մեր դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի պատճառը ծնելիությունը չի լինելու… դու էլ գիտես սա… բայց եթե ուզում ես ասել որ ես բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ արտագաղթից խոսելու, ապա դրա իրավունքը լրիվ ունես ու ես իրական հող չունեմ վրեն կանգնելու ու էդ բանավեճը ես հաստատ տանուլ եմ տվել… ինչ ճիշտ ա՝ ճիշտ ա…

Հիմա Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծման մասին ասեմ… դու ուզում ես որ ես կոնկրետ լուծումն ասեմ 

ա. ես պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարտարապետ եմ ապեր ու իմ առաջարկած լուծումը դելիտանտի լուծում ա լինելու… դուք բռնելու եք դրանից ու դրա բոլոր թերությունները վերագրելու ընդհանրապես փոխզիջումնային տարբերակին ու հետո ասելու "էս ա՞ փոխզիջումը" … դու ուզում ես որ ճարտարապետն ասի՞ ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը…

բ. փոխզիջումնային տարբերակով լուծումը կախված է բանակցող կողմերի քաղաքական հմտությունից, միջազգային իրավիճակից, լուծում տեսնելու ցանկությունից ու էլի մի տոննա հանգամանքներից … դրանցից կախված լուծումը կարա լինի հազար տեսակի…

…բայց արպեսզի կոնկրետացնեմ, կարող եմ ասել էն սահմանը որից ես չեմ անցնի… դա ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի անվտանգությունն է, անխափան կապը հայաստանի հետ և տնտեսական ու մշակութային զարգացման հնարավորությունները… ստատուս-մստատուս ինձ էդքան չի հետաքրքրում… թե սրանց ինչպես կարելի ա հասնել ես չգիտեմ. անվտանգությունը ապահովելու հազար ու մի տարբերակներ կան, բուֆերային զոնա, միջազգային ուժեր (էդ էլ իր հերթին մի հիսուն հատ վարյանտ կարա լինի, բայց ոչ մի թուրքական զինվոր, դաժե եֆրեյտոր չպտի մտնի էդ տարածք)… բայց Ղարաբաղյան զորքերը մնալու են… ոչ մի զինաթափում… մի խոսքով ռեալ երաշխիք 

ապեր, հա էլ կարելի  ա գրել, լուծումը մի հատ չի որ ասես էս ա… վերջ…

մի հատ հարց էլ ես տամ էլի… ստատուս քվոն ինչքա՞ն եք պահելու ու ի՞նչ ձևով ենք մեր տնտեսությունը զարգացնելու փակ սահմաններով… չեմ ուզում 100%անոց ճշգրիտ բան ասես… էնքան որ հավատլի լինի՝ իրագործելի…

…  ապեր քննարկումները միշտ էլ կարելի ա որակել որպես "յուղ վառել"… չքննարկե՞ք Վիշ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:48 ----------




> Չուկ, եթե նորմալ առանց կանխավ տրամադրվածության կարդացած լինեիր, ապա կտեսնեիր որ տվյալ հարցերին Թևանյանը պատասխանել է։* Գնա՞նք հատ հատ կարդանք Թևանյանի գրածները։* Ու նաև հիմնավորել է որ հենց քո բերած «պարզ» X Y–ներով բանաձևն է պատերազմի բանաձև։ Կարծում ես Սերժը չի՞ ուզում հարցը լուծել, հայաստանի սահմաններն էլ բացել  ու հարցեր լուծողի համբավ ձեռք բերած ֆռֆռալ։ Թե՞ ձևը չգիտի, իսկ Լևոնը գիտի։ Թե՞ Լևոնի բարձր մակարդակի դիվանագիտության մասին միֆերի ազդեցության տակ եք։ Դու  փորձիր մի ժամանակահատված ջնջել այն միտքը, թե Թևանյանը Ռոբի ֆլան ֆստանն է անում, ու կարդա տրամաբանելով։


նայենք Վիշ ջան, էսօր ինքն արդեն քաղաքական գործիչ ա ու նոր ուժի հիմնադիրը (մինիմում գաղափարական կնքահայրը) ինքը կոնկրետ պատասխաններ պետք ա տա ու լուծման եղանակներ (ասում եմ եղանակներ ոչ թե կոնկրետ լուծում) առաջարկի որ մարդիկ վստահեն ու հետևեն… ինքն էլ վերլուծաբան չի… ու լրագրողներն էլ ամեն տեսակի պրովոկացիոն հարցեր իրավունք ունեն տալու…

----------

Chuk (21.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, եթե նորմալ առանց կանխավ տրամադրվածության կարդացած լինեիր, ապա կտեսնեիր որ տվյալ հարցերին Թևանյանը պատասխանել է։ Գնա՞նք հատ հատ կարդանք Թևանյանի գրածները։ Ու նաև հիմնավորել է որ հենց քո բերած «պարզ» X Y–ներով բանաձևն է պատերազմի բանաձև։ Կարծում ես Սերժը չի՞ ուզում հարցը լուծել, հայաստանի սահմաններն էլ բացել  ու հարցեր լուծողի համբավ ձեռք բերած ֆռֆռալ։ Թե՞ ձևը չգիտի, իսկ Լևոնը գիտի։ Թե՞ Լևոնի բարձր մակարդակի դիվանագիտության մասին միֆերի ազդեցության տակ եք։ Դու  փորձիր մի ժամանակահատված ջնջել այն միտքը, թե Թևանյանը Ռոբի ֆլան ֆստանն է անում, ու կարդա տրամաբանելով։


Վիշ ջան, կարծում եմ, որ ես սեփական տրամաբանություն ունեմ:
Թևանյանի հոդվածների մասին իմ կարծիքը մի միլիմետր անգամ շեղում չի ունեցել՝ էդ խոսակցությունները լսելուց հետո: Ոնց բացասական եղել ա, տենց էլ մնացել ա: Իսկ իրա հոդվածները ուղղակի փայլում են անլրջությամբ ու հստակ պոպուլիստական քարոզչությամբ: Ես գիտեմ թե դու ինչի հետ, դրանցից ոչ մեկը լուրջ հիմնավորում չի, ջուրծեծոցի ա: Ու խնդրում եմ չբերես իրա գրածները հատ-հատ ասես, որ ասեմ ինչն ա սխալ: Ես նման անկապությունների վրա ավելի ժամանակ, քան մի անգամ արագ կարդալն է, չեմ պատրաստվում ծախսել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> բա առանց մտածելու գրե՞մ Վիշ ջան… ընգեր, բայց դու ինչի՞ ես գոտկատեղից ներքև հարվածներ տալիս, դու գիտես որ դրանով ("Արտագաղթած ընկեր"-ով) կարաս հեշտ ու հանգիստ բերանս սվաղես, բայց արտագաղթը մնալու ա պրոբլեմ… մեր դեմոգրաֆիական աղետի պատճառը ծնելիությունը չի լինելու… դու էլ գիտես սա… բայց եթե ուզում ես ասել որ ես բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ արտագաղթից խոսելու, ապա դրա իրավունքը լրիվ ունես ու ես իրական հող չունեմ վրեն կանգնելու ու էդ բանավեճը ես հաստատ տանուլ եմ տվել… ինչ ճիշտ ա՝ ճիշտ ա…


Ապեր, արտագաղթելու հիմնական պատճառը աշխատանքի բացակայությունն է կամ ցածր վարձատրությունը։ Ես սա քեզ որպես Հայաստանի բնակիչ ու բազմաթիվ արտագաղթած ծանոթ–բարեկամներ ունեցող մարդ եմ ասում։ Չնայած դա դու ինձնից լավ գիտես։ :Tongue:  Ու *եթե նույնիսկ* համարենք որ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի սահմանները բացվելուց հետո կարող են նոր աշխատատեղեր ստեղծվել, կամ աշխատավարձները բարձրանալ, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ գժոտ հնարավորություն կա Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու, բայց Սերժը չի ուզում իսկ Լևոնը ուզում է լուծել։ Դու տարանջատիր այս խնդիրները։ Ու, եթե նույնիսկ մենք դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրներ ունենք ու կամաց կամաց պակասում ենք, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է հողեր հանձնել հանուն ինչ–որ պայմանագրի ու հետո էլ հուսալ թե ամեն ինչ կգնա նախատեսվածի պես, այն դեպքում երբ քթի ծակ ունեցող մարդիկ ջոկում են պայմանագրերի ու թղթաբանությունների փուչիկ լինելը։ Երբ որ անհրաժեշտություն է առաջանում կրակելու, ապա սաղ թքած կունենան թե թղթի վրա ինչ է գրված, ինչ Խրիմյան Հայրիկի պես թուղթը վերցնելու ես ու եվրոպաների դռները ընկնե՞ս, թե ինչ ապօրինություն ու անարդարություն են արել քեզ հե՞տ, երբ Ադրբեջանը մի երկու պրովոկացիայից հետո մի հատ վարի ցանի Ղարաբաղը, երբ քո զորքերը հանած լինեն X և Y տարածքներից։ Էս խելքին ենք, հա՞։ Ուրեմն դուք սկսել եք հավատալ թե աշխարհում միջազգային օրենք է գործում ու պայմանագրերով հարցեր են լուծվում, հա՞։ Է հե՜յ։




> Հիմա Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծման մասին ասեմ… դու ուզում ես որ ես կոնկրետ լուծումն ասեմ 
> 
> ա. ես պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարտարապետ եմ ապեր ու իմ առաջարկած լուծումը դելիտանտի լուծում ա լինելու… դուք բռնելու եք դրանից ու դրա բոլոր թերությունները վերագրելու ընդհանրապես փոխզիջումնային տարբերակին ու հետո ասելու "էս ա՞ փոխզիջումը" … դու ուզում ես որ ճարտարապետն ասի՞ ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը…
> 
> բ. փոխզիջումնային տարբերակով լուծումը կախված է բանակցող կողմերի քաղաքական հմտությունից, միջազգային իրավիճակից, լուծում տեսնելու ցանկությունից ու էլի մի տոննա հանգամանքներից … դրանցից կախված լուծումը կարա լինի հազար տեսակի…


Ապեր ես քեզ խնդեցի չէ, սարեր ձորեր չընկնել։ Ուրեմն պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարտարապետ, եթե մեկը ասում է, որ ինքը ճարտարապետությունից հեռու է, բայց այսինչ շենքը պիտի կառուցվի այ այսպես, ու պիտի դուք լսեք էսինչ ճարտարապետին (բայց էսինչ ճարտարապետը մի խելքը գլխին շենք կառուցած չկա), դու ո՞նց կնայես դրան։ Կվստահես, հա՞։ Դրա համար մի քիչ դեսից դենից գոնե ինֆորմացիա է պետք ստանալ, համեմատել, տրամաբանությունը աշխատեցնել, նոր *պնդել* ասելիքը։




> …բայց արպեսզի կոնկրետացնեմ, կարող եմ ասել էն սահմանը որից ես չեմ անցնի… դա ղարաբաղի ժողովրդի անվտանգությունն է, անխափան կապը հայաստանի հետ և տնտեսական ու մշակութային զարգացման հնարավորությունները… ստատուս-մստատուս ինձ էդքան չի հետաքրքրում… թե սրանց ինչպես կարելի ա հասնել ես չգիտեմ. անվտանգությունը ապահովելու հազար ու մի տարբերակներ կան, բուֆերային զոնա, միջազգային ուժեր (էդ էլ իր հերթին մի հիսուն հատ վարյանտ կարա լինի, բայց ոչ մի թուրքական զինվոր, դաժե եֆրեյտոր չպտի մտնի էդ տարածք)… *բայց Ղարաբաղյան զորքերը մնալու են… ոչ մի զինաթափում…* մի խոսքով ռեալ երաշխիք


Հա՞, իսկ սրան Ադրբեջանը արդեն համաձայնվել է՞։




> մի հատ հարց էլ ես տամ էլի… ստատուս քվոն ինչքա՞ն եք պահելու ու ի՞նչ ձևով ենք մեր տնտեսությունը զարգացնելու փակ սահմաններով… չեմ ուզում 100%անոց ճշգրիտ բան ասես… էնքան որ հավատլի լինի՝ իրագործելի…


Ինչքան որ պետք ա պիտի պահենք։ Հայաստանի սահմաններն էլ փակ չեն, ով ուր ուզում գնում է, ով ինչ ուզում տանում–բերում է։ Էդ փակ սահմանով չեմ իմանում ոնց Հայաստանի կեսը անթալիաներում է հանգստանում, մեծ մասն էլ թուրքական քրջ ու փալասից սկսած մինչև մեբել ու սարքավորումեր օգտագործում է։ Մո*ռ*թեցիք «փակ սահման» կոչվածը դրոշակ սարքելով։ Ադրբեջան գնալ գալու վրա էլ սաղս թքած ունենք։ 




> …  ապեր քննարկումները միշտ էլ կարելի ա որակել որպես "յուղ վառել"… չքննարկե՞ք Վիշ…


Բա ես էլ եմ ասում, քննարկենք, ոչ թե իրար կուտ տանք։ Բայց օբյեկտիվ, ոչ թե «տեղեկություններ են ստացվել որ մածունը սևա, ես չգիտեմ ինչքանով է սա ճիշտ, բայց ամեն ինչ վկայում է, որ մածունը կամաց կամաց սևին է գնում»։ Էս ա՞ քննարկումը։ Դու ու Չուկը արդեն տոշնի ՀՀԿ–ական պատգամավորների պես ցրողական ձերը բրթում եք առաջ, կարծես ես էլ հիմար ու անտեղյակ ժողովուրդն եմ :Beee: 




> նայենք Վիշ ջան, էսօր ինքն արդեն քաղաքական գործիչ ա ու նոր ուժի հիմնադիրը (մինիմում գաղափարական կնքահայրը) ինքը կոնկրետ պատասխաններ պետք ա տա ու լուծման եղանակներ (ասում եմ եղանակներ ոչ թե կոնկրետ լուծում) առաջարկի որ մարդիկ վստահեն ու հետևեն… ինքն էլ վերլուծաբան չի… ու լրագրողներն էլ ամեն տեսակի պրովոկացիոն հարցեր իրավունք ունեն տալու…


Ապեր դու նախ էս մարդու հոդվածներին մի քիչ ծանոթացիր մինչև վերդիկտ տալը, թե ինքը տուֆտա է ու Ռոբի սպասավորն է։ Կարդա այ էստեղից երբ ժամանակ կունենաս՝
http://7or.am/hy/news/48/Page=13
Հետո նոր կասես, որ տուֆտա է։ Ամեն դեպքում ես մարդկանց գրածներին ծանոթանալով եմ կարծիքս հայտնում, եվ ոչ թե «տեղեկություններ կան, որ այս մարդը Ռոբին վերադարձնելու ծրագիր է իրականացնում թեմայով»։ Եթե նույնիսկ տենց ա, ապա ամեն դեպքում մտքերը «ուղեղ լվացող» չեն, ոնց Չուկն է պնդում, ես էլ էրեկվա հարիֆը չեմ  ու քչից շատից լվացողն ու չլվացողը ջոկում եմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Հետո նոր կասես, որ տուֆտա է։ Ամեն դեպքում ես մարդկանց գրածներին ծանոթանալով եմ կարծիքս հայտնում, եվ ոչ թե «տեղեկություններ կան, որ այս մարդը Ռոբին վերադարձնելու ծրագիր է իրականացնում թեմայով»։ Եթե նույնիսկ տենց ա, ապա ամեն դեպքում մտքերը «ուղեղ լվացող» չեն, ոնց Չուկն է պնդում, ես էլ էրեկվա հարիֆը չեմ  ու քչից շատից լվացողն ու չլվացողը ջոկում եմ։


Ակնարկն իմ ուղղությամբ էր: Ուրեմն խնդրում եմ, որ հաջորդ անգամ նման սխալ ակնարկներ չանես: Չուկը Թևոյի մասին կարծիք կազմել ա ոչ թե էդ կարծիքներով, այլ իրա ապուշագույն հոդածներով, որոնցում կա սխալ հիմք ու սխալ հիմքի վրա կառուցած ԻԲՐ տրամաբանական շղթա: Ու էս մասին քիչ վերև էլ էի գրել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ակնարկն իմ ուղղությամբ էր: Ուրեմն խնդրում եմ, որ հաջորդ անգամ նման սխալ ակնարկներ չանես: Չուկը Թևոյի մասին կարծիք կազմել ա ոչ թե էդ կարծիքներով, այլ իրա ապուշագույն հոդածներով, որոնցում կա սխալ հիմք ու սխալ հիմքի վրա կառուցած ԻԲՐ տրամաբանական շղթա: Ու էս մասին քիչ վերև էլ էի գրել:


Ապեր բա դու սա խի՞ ես գրել էդ դեպքում՝



> դեռ ամիսներ առաջ ես էս թեմայում կամ հարևան թեմայում մի տեղ գրել էի, որ տեղեկություններ են ստացվել (ընդ որում ոչ ՀԱԿ-ից), որ Թևանյանը որոշակի ուժերի համար գործ անող ա: Գուցե ճիշտ, գուցե սխալ: Բայց դեռևս ընթացքը էդ ա ցույց տալիս:


Թե՞ նենց ձեռի հետ ստացվել է, երանգներ ես հաղորդել գրածիդ։ Բա ասա, որ էս մի հոդվածում, ինքը քլնգել ա Սերժին ու Լևոնին, քծնել ա Ռոբին, հես Ռոբն էլ կհելնի ու համանման գաղափարներով ելույթներ կունենա ու կվերադառնա քաղաքականություն, էն մյուս տարի էլ սաղս ուզած թե չուզած լվացած ուղեղներով կընտրենք Ռոբին։ Դու ինձ երեխու տեղ ե՞ս դրել, չեմ ջոկում։ Մի հատ ապուշագույն հոդվածի օրինակ էլ թամամ չես բերել, որ ցույց տաս թե էսինչ տեղը տրամաբանական շղթայի  փոխարեն ակնհայտ իր ուզած ուղղությամբ է տանում, այն է դեպի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը։ Ուրեմն ակնարկս հեչ էլ սխալ չէր, ու տեղը տեղին էլ ակնարկել եմ։ 
Ես ավարտեցի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր բա դու սա խի՞ ես գրել էդ դեպքում՝
> 
> Թե՞ նենց ձեռի հետ ստացվել է, երանգներ ես հաղորդել գրածիդ։ Բա ասա, որ էս մի հոդվածում, ինքը քլնգել ա Սերժին ու Լևոնին, քծնել ա Ռոբին, հես Ռոբն էլ կհելնի ու համանման գաղափարներով ելույթներ կունենա ու կվերադառնա քաղաքականություն, էն մյուս տարի էլ սաղս ուզած թե չուզած լվացած ուղեղներով կընտրենք Ռոբին։ Դու ինձ երեխու տեղ ե՞ս դրել, չեմ ջոկում։ Մի հատ ապուշագույն հոդվածի օրինակ էլ թամամ չես բերել, որ ցույց տաս թե էսինչ տեղը տրամաբանական շղթայի  փոխարեն ակնհայտ իր ուզած ուղղությամբ է տանում, այն է դեպի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը։ Ուրեմն ակնարկս հեչ էլ սխալ չէր, ու տեղը տեղին էլ ակնարկել եմ։ 
> Ես ավարտեցի։


Կարծում եմ, որ իմ էս գրառման էս հատվածը հարցիդ լիարժեք պատասխանում է.



> Վիշ ջան, կարծում եմ, որ ես սեփական տրամաբանություն ունեմ:
> Թևանյանի հոդվածների մասին իմ կարծիքը մի միլիմետր անգամ շեղում չի ունեցել՝ էդ խոսակցությունները լսելուց հետո: Ոնց բացասական եղել ա, տենց էլ մնացել ա:


Բայց կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն ասել: Կրկնում եմ, որ իրա հոդվածները (բոլորը) իրանք իրենցով խոսուն են: Անձամբ ես հենց դրանցով եմ պատկերացում կազմել: Հոդվածի օրինակ չեմ բերում, հասարակ պատճառով՝ ԲՈԼՈՐՆ ԵՆ ԷԴՊԻՍԻՆ: 

Իսկ այդ չճշտված տեղեկությունը ընդամենը հոդվածներով կազմված կարծիքի ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ (այլ ոչ միակ) հաստատում էր:

Հիմա դու էդ հոդվածները լավը ու լուրջն ես համարում, բարի: Ուղղակի նախապատրաստված եղիր, որ 1-3 տարի հետո մեծ հավանականությամբ քեզ նոր ու մեծ հիասթափություն ա սպասվում: Սա բարեկամական խորհուրդ: Ես նախորդ գրառումներիս մեջ էլ եմ գրել, որ քեզ կամ այլ մեկին փաստերով չեմ կարող ապացուցել: Ընդամենը պետք ա ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ ու հասկանալ իրա հոդվածների իրական, այլ ոչ թե թվացյալ ասելիքը: Իսկ իրականը մեկն ա. վերացնենք գործող ընդդիմությանը: Ոչ թե որ վատն ա դրա համար, այլ որովհետև էդպես ա պետք: Ու՞մ ա պետք: Իհարկե իշխանությանը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն ասել: Կրկնում եմ, որ իրա հոդվածները (բոլորը) իրանք իրենցով խոսուն են: Անձամբ ես հենց դրանցով եմ պատկերացում կազմել: Հոդվածի օրինակ չեմ բերում, հասարակ պատճառով՝ *ԲՈԼՈՐՆ ԵՆ ԷԴՊԻՍԻՆ:* 
> ...


Չուկ ջան, ահա քեզ մի օրինակ՝




> Արժեհամակարգային խնդիրների մասին
> 
> Մեր հասարակությունն իր հերոսին դեռ չի գտել։ Սովետական ժամանակների հերոսին կորցրել է, բայց սեփականը չի ստեղծել։ Ավելի ճիշտ, այժմ հերոսների մի մեծ ծաղկաբույլ կա, և նրանց մեջ մարդիկ դեռ ընտրություն չեն կատարել։ Իսկ մինչ այդ՝ կեղծ հերոսների շքահանդես է ։
> 
> Հերոսներն անհրաժեշտ են, որպեսզի մարդիկ նույնականացման օբյեկտներ ունենան։ Շատ կարևոր է, թե ու՞մ են որպես չափանիշ վերցնում փոքրիկ երեխաները, դպրոցականներն ու ուսանողները։ Շատ կարևոր է նաև, թե ի՞նչ արժեհամակարգի կրող ենք ուզում լինի ՀՀ քաղաքացիների մեծամասնությունը։
> 
> Մարդու առաջնային սոցիալականացման ժամանակ տեղի է ունենում նեղ արժեքային համակարգի ձևավորում. «կարելիների» և «չիկարելիների» մի ամբողջ փունջ նորմեր են հստակեցվում։ Հանրության հետ ավելի ակտիվ շփումները հասուն մարդու մոտ ձևավորում են արդեն արժեքային համակարգի երկրորդ շերտը՝ պետության, քաղաքացու, հայրենասիրության և այլնի վերաբերյալ։
> 
> Արժեքային համակարգի երկրորդ շերտ ձևավորողը պետությունն է։ Քաղաքացիական հասարակության արժեքներ կրող քաղաքացի հնարավոր է միայն պետության առկայությամբ։ Իսկ եթե պետություն չկա, կամ այն պետությունը, որի տարածքում ապրում է տվյալ ազգը, նույնացվում է բռնության և այլ արատավոր երևույթների հետ, ապա մարդն իր արժեհամակարգով դառնում է հակապետական մտածողություն կրող։
> ...


Ու հարիֆիս բացատրիր էն, ինչը որ դու տեսնում ես, իսկ ես չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Tig (21.08.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Հայ «ռուսական հարաբերություններ»-ի 52 փոստում մի եքա կարծիք էի տեղադրել, թե որն ա մեր պրոբլեմը: Արձագանք չկա, 
Փաստորեն 99 տոկոսով նույն հարցը  հիմա էլ  էս բաժնում է քննարկվում: 
Ռուսների, թե թուրքերի տակ կմնանք, իշխանափոխություն կլինի թե, չէ, ընդիմությունը կփոխվի, կհաղթի թե կպարտվի, -բոլորը ածանցյալ են մեր էության բազիսային հարցերից: 
Հայաստանում ոչ մի հարց մյուսից անջատ չէ: Քաղաքական, տնտեսական, հասարակական,  նույնիսկ կենցաղային պրոբլեմները իրարից զատ չեն: Վիճակն էնքան վատ է, որ ամեն ինչ, ինչին ձեռ էս տալիս, ինչի մասին խոսում ես, ոչ բազիսային լուծում չունի:   Մենք նման ենք մի հիվանդի, որի բոլոր օրգաններն են ատկազ արել: Ու էդ ֆոնին ոտի մազոլը հեռացնելու,, կամ էլ քիթը կոսմետիկ դզելու, կամ էլ մաքսիմում գեմմառոյը բուժելը մասին օրերով, տարիներով խոսելը անլուրջ է: 
Առաջին հերթին մեր ուղեղն ու սիրտն է պետք բուժել, որ վայրկենական չմեռնենք, հետո թոքերը, որ րոպեական չմեռնենք, հետո լյարդ, երիկամ, մկաններն ու մնացածը, որ օրեկան, շաբաթական, ամսեկան կամ տարեկան չմեռնենք: 
Գրել էի, էստեղ էլ կրկնեմ- հայաստանը խելքի բերելու համար, պետք է սկսել ներսից, ներքին սկզբունքները վերանայելուց,  թասիբը վերականգնելուց, ներքին շարքային ճիվաղին, կեղծին, անպետքին հրապարակից հեռացնելուց: 
Արագ լուծումներ չկան: Աշխարհայացքային մեծ տեղաշարժեր են պետք դզվելու համար: Ղարաբաղի հարցն էլ էդ ֆոնին արդեն 4-րրորդական է դարձել, որովհետև եթե դաժէ էսօր թուրքերը այն բանտիկով փաթաթած էլ մեզ նվիրեն, միևնույն է, մենք իրար հոշոտելով ենք վերջացնելու էս երկրի պատմությունը: 
Շրջափակումը դրսից չի, այն մեր ներսից է: Նույնիսկ վայրի կապիտալիզմը  հայաստանում չստացվեց, բայց համատարած վայրենությունը կայացավ: 
Ոչ մի ընդիմություն նման պայմաններում ընդունակ չէ գոյատևելու: Եթե ամեն մի թարս բան ասողին կոխելու են ծակը, կամ մլիցու ձեռով ինքնասպանելու են, ապա ես դեմ եմ, որ որևէ մարդ բաց դեմքով խաղ մտնի: Ընդիմության անելիքը, եթե այդպիսին դեռ կա, պետք է ճիշտ և ճիշտ իշխանության մեթոդոլոգիայով լինի- թաքուն, մուղամով, մասկեքով, լացացնելով ու մղկտացնելով: Մնացած բոլոր խոսակցությունները  լեվոնաստեղծ ու լեվոնամետ լոլոներ են: 
Բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ է հակակշիռներով: Չեղավ հակակշիռը, ամեն ինչ էլ հոռիանում, փչանում, դեգրադացվում, կործանվում է:  Սովետը վարի գնաց, ԱՄՆ-ն մնաց առանց հակակշռի,  ու թե տեսեք թե ներսում  ու դրսում ինչ էշություններ է անում: 
Հայկական ԲՏ-ուն հակակշիռ է պետք, քանի որ հենց շարքային ԲՏ-են է հայ իրականության ներկա քոքը: 
սեռժ, լեվոն, ռոբ չկան, շարքային տականքն է այլևս դրության տերը: Տականքի հետ խոսել հնարավոր չէ, այն միայն մաքրել է հնարավոր, զատել, հեռացնել, վերացնել: 
Որդ կարող է մի անասունի մի բառ հասկացնել՞ Փորձած կաք՞: Գիտեք մեկին, որ դա արել է՞: Բառ հասկացնել հնարավոր չի, բայց դաժե մի ճիպոտ տեսնելիս դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը պոչը տակն է կոխում: 
Վերջապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ սահմանադրական պայքարը կոչվածը ի վերջո ոչ թե իշխանության այլ  տականքի դեմ է: Պատկերացնում եք էդ ռինգը- տականք- սահմանադրության թղթի կտոր՞:
Հասարակ մարդիկ սա վավուց են հասկացել ու բռնել են գաղթականի ցուպը: Դուք էդտեղ եք մղկտալով խոսում, մենք էլ դրսից, ու ոնց որ խուլ ու համրեր՝ ոչ լսում ենք իրար, ոչ հասկանում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, արտագաղթելու հիմնական պատճառը աշխատանքի բացակայությունն է կամ ցածր վարձատրությունը։ Ես սա քեզ որպես Հայաստանի բնակիչ ու բազմաթիվ արտագաղթած ծանոթ–բարեկամներ ունեցող մարդ եմ ասում։ Չնայած դա դու ինձնից լավ գիտես։ Ու *եթե նույնիսկ* *համարենք որ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի սահմանները բացվելուց հետո կարող են նոր աշխատատեղեր ստեղծվել, կամ աշխատավարձները բարձրանալ, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ գժոտ հնարավորություն կա Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու, բայց Սերժը չի ուզում իսկ Լևոնը ուզում է լուծել։* Դու տարանջատիր այս խնդիրները։ Ու, եթե նույնիսկ մենք դեմոգրաֆիկ խնդիրներ ունենք ու կամաց կամաց պակասում ենք, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է* հողեր հանձնել հանուն ինչ–որ պայմանագրի* ու հետո էլ հուսալ թե ամեն ինչ կգնա նախատեսվածի պես, այն դեպքում երբ քթի ծակ ունեցող մարդիկ ջոկում են պայմանագրերի ու թղթաբանությունների փուչիկ լինելը։ Երբ որ անհրաժեշտություն է առաջանում կրակելու, ապա սաղ թքած կունենան թե թղթի վրա ինչ է գրված, ինչ Խրիմյան Հայրիկի պես թուղթը վերցնելու ես ու եվրոպաների դռները ընկնե՞ս, թե ինչ ապօրինություն ու անարդարություն են արել քեզ հե՞տ, երբ Ադրբեջանը մի երկու պրովոկացիայից հետո մի հատ վարի ցանի Ղարաբաղը, երբ քո զորքերը հանած լինեն X և Y տարածքներից։ Էս խելքին ենք, հա՞։ Ուրեմն դուք սկսել եք հավատալ թե աշխարհում միջազգային օրենք է գործում ու պայմանագրերով հարցեր են լուծվում, հա՞։ Է հե՜յ։


Ապեր ես չգիտեմ թե էս կարծիքը որտեղից ա ձևավերվել, բայց սահմանները չի բացվելու մինչև Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը չլուծվի, դա նրանց լծակն է, իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցի փոխզիջումնային տարբերակը մեզ համար ընդունելի կլինի եթե ունենանք լեգիտիմ իշխանություններ… ես էս եմ ասել սկզբից ու հիմա էլ եմ ասում…բայց եթե իշխանափոխություն չեղավ շատ հնարավոր ա որ հարցը հանգուցալուծվի առանց մեր միջամտության… ստատուս քվոն մեր պայմաններում անժամկետ չի կարող լինել… 

Վիշ ապեր, ինձ թվում ա իմ գրառումից երևում ա որ ես պայմանագրի խաթր հող չեմ առաջարկում հանձնել… ես սկի ստատուսի համար չեմ հանձնի… պարզ գրած ա ապեր





> Ապեր ես քեզ խնդեցի չէ, սարեր ձորեր չընկնել։ Ուրեմն պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարտարապետ, եթե մեկը ասում է, որ ինքը ճարտարապետությունից հեռու է, բայց այսինչ շենքը պիտի կառուցվի այ այսպես, ու պիտի դուք լսեք էսինչ ճարտարապետին (բայց էսինչ ճարտարապետը մի խելքը գլխին շենք կառուցած չկա), դու ո՞նց կնայես դրան։ Կվստահես, հա՞։ Դրա համար մի քիչ դեսից դենից գոնե ինֆորմացիա է պետք ստանալ, համեմատել, տրամաբանությունը աշխատեցնել, նոր *պնդել* ասելիքը։


ապեր ես էլ պարզ ասեցի միանշանակ պատասխան չկա փոխզիջումնային տարբերակին, որովհետև (մնացածը գրած ա)…ապեր, ճարտարապետությունից հեռու մարդը չի ասում պրոֆեսիոնալ ճարտարապետին ոնց շենք սարքեն, բայց ասում ա թե շենքւ համապատասխանում ա իրա պահանջներին թե ոչ, ներառյալ նրա տեսքը… և պատվիրատուն ճարտարապետի հետ միասին աշխատում ա շենքի նախագծման ու ձևավորման վրա… և երբ որ պատվիրատուի կամ ճարտարապետի տեսակետները սկսում են հռանալ, նրանք դադարում են աշխատել միասին… իսկ եթե ճարտարապետը մի խելքը գլխին շենք սարքած չի լինում, չես վարձում, կամ էլ շատ էժան ես վարձում…ստիպողական բան չկա… 





> Հա՞, իսկ սրան Ադրբեջանը արդեն համաձայնվել է՞։


հա, համաձայնվել են……………………………………………………





> *Ինչքան որ պետք ա պիտի պահենք։* Հայաստանի սահմաններն էլ փակ չեն, ով ուր ուզում գնում է, ով ինչ ուզում տանում–բերում է։ Էդ փակ սահմանով չեմ իմանում ոնց Հայաստանի կեսը անթալիաներում է հանգստանում, մեծ մասն էլ թուրքական քրջ ու փալասից սկսած մինչև մեբել ու սարքավորումեր օգտագործում է։* Մոռթեցիք «փակ սահման» կոչվածը դրոշակ սարքելով։* Ադրբեջան գնալ գալու վրա էլ սաղս թքած ունենք։


մթոմ բան ասիր Վիշապ ջան, եթե գնաս ավտոդ սարքել տալու ու հարցնես ինչքան կքաշի իրանք էլ ասեն "Ինչքան որ պետք ա պիտի քաշի", դուրդ կգա՞ … ու ե՞րբ կգնաս ավտոդ վերցնելու… ու որ ասում ես  "Ինչքան որ պետք ա պիտի պահենք։" բա ժամանակը որ եկավ ի՞նչ է լինելու… գալու ա նենց մի պահ որ դու վստահելու ե՞ս թե՞ իրանք են համաձայնվելու… ապեր քո ասածը ժամկետ չի… ապեր մենք երկրով ենք վճարում ստատուս քվոյի համար իրավունք չունե՞նք իմանալու թե ինչքան երկար ենք վճարելու…

… ապեր ասել եմ, էլի եմ ասում… բաց սահմանը անթալիա գնալու համար չի ու չամադաններով խառա-խուռա տանել բերելու համար չի… բաց սահմանը պետք ա որ էժան հումք մտնի հայաստան ճշգրիտ ժամկետներում ու պատրաստի ապրանքը հնարավոր ամենաէժան գներով հասնի պատվիրատույին ճշգրիտ ժամկետներում ու մեծաքանակ…  էսի մենակ իմ մասնավոր ոչ մասնագիտական կարծիքը… որ գնաս մի հատ տնտեսգետ ճարես ու հարցնես թե Հայաստանի համար ճանապարհն ինչ ա քեզ կասեն… ո՞նց Վիշ, ճանապրհները բաց են ու չգիտենք ոնց օգտագործե՞նք…

Վիշ բռատ, փակ սահմանը դրոշակ չի, էդի գերան ա որ ընկած ա մեր ոտներին ու չի թողնում "քայլենք", էլ չեմ ասում "վազենք" կամ "թռչենք" ու էն քաղաքական գործիչը որը էսօր էդ հարցը առաջ չի քաշում՝ շառլատան ա, ու նա ժողովրդին ճշմարտությունը չի ասում… խաբում ա





> Ապեր դու նախ էս մարդու հոդվածներին մի քիչ ծանոթացիր մինչև վերդիկտ տալը, թե ինքը տուֆտա է ու Ռոբի սպասավորն է։ Կարդա այ էստեղից երբ ժամանակ կունենաս՝
> http://7or.am/hy/news/48/Page=13
> Հետո նոր կասես, որ տուֆտա է։ Ամեն դեպքում ես մարդկանց գրածներին ծանոթանալով եմ կարծիքս հայտնում, եվ ոչ թե «տեղեկություններ կան, որ այս մարդը Ռոբին վերադարձնելու ծրագիր է իրականացնում թեմայով»։ Եթե նույնիսկ տենց ա, ապա ամեն դեպքում մտքերը «ուղեղ լվացող» չեն, ոնց Չուկն է պնդում, ես էլ էրեկվա հարիֆը չեմ  ու քչից շատից լվացողն ու չլվացողը ջոկում եմ։


կարդացել եմ Վիշ, մի հատ էլ օրինակ եմ բերել… Վիշ, ապեր ինքը ազնիվ չի… ես ոչ մեկին չեմ աշխատում հետ պահել, բայց սա իմ կարծիքն ա ու եթե պետք ա էլի կարամ տենց աբսուրդային օրինակներ բերել… ես ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկին կոչ եմ անում Լևոնի հետևից գնալ… ու մարդկանց էլ իրանց քաղաքական դիրքորոշմամբ չեմ դատում…

ես չեմ ասում որ ինքը Ռոբի սպասավորն ա, բայց իրա դիրքորոշումը իշխանությունների համար լրիվ ընդունելի ա… իրա ուշադրությունը Լևոնի վրա ա որովհետև ինքն իր զանգվածն ուզում ա Լևոնի զանգվածի հաշվին մեծացնի, մտածելով որ մեկա իշխանությունների հետևից գնացող չկա… ինքն ուզում ա իրան հստակ տարբերի Լևոնից ու նույնիսկ հակադրի ամեն ընդունված ու չընդունված զանազան սև PR-ների միջոցով, առաջին հայացքից տրամաբանական ա, բայց տղեն "պերեստարաետսյա" էն աստիճանի որ պրոիշխանական կայֆեր ա տալիս…

ես էդ տպավորությունն եմ ստանում…

----------

Chuk (22.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ահա քեզ մի օրինակ՝
> 
> 
> Ու հարիֆիս բացատրիր էն, ինչը որ դու տեսնում ես, իսկ ես չեմ տեսնում։


 Ձյաձս, կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել, թե էս ֆուֆլո հոդվածը ինչի՞ համար ես բերել, երբ որ ես քեզ հատուկ խնդրեցի դրա ապուշ հոդվածներից ինձ օրինակներ չբերել: Իրա էշություններից շատ եմ կարդացել, չեմ ուզում էդ հավայությունների վրա կրկնակի ժամանակ ծախսել:
Ի՞նչ ա էս «հոդվածը», էս «ապուշությունը»:  Ուզու՞մ ես գրազ գանք, օրական 5 հատ սենց «հոդված» գրեմ, «հոդվածներ», որոնք չունեն իրական ասելիքներ, ընկնում են սարեր ձորեր, կեղծում, ստում, իբր տրամաբանական շղթա սարքում, վերջում էլ գրում «այդպիսի էլիտա չեն կարող լինել «բուրբոնները», չեն կարող լինել նաև պլուտոկրատները», որ դու ու ուրիշները մտածեն «ըհը՜ն, էլի էդ բուրբոնները»  :Jpit: 

Ապեր, ի՞նչ հերոս, ի՞նչ հերոսի տիպար: Ու՞մ գլուխն ա հարթուկում Թևոն: Նախ մեզ հերոս պետք չի, հերիք ա «Սասունցի Դավիթով» ապրենք, ու մտածենք, որ պիտի ունենանք մեկը, ով մեր տեղն ամեն ինչ անելու ա, երկրորդ՝ Թևոն սկսում ա հերոսի մասին խոսելուց ու հետո թեման լրիվ փոխում, չի շարունակում, երևի հասկանալով, որ էշ-էշ դուրս էր տալիս, կամ էլ չիմանալով ոնց շարունակի:

Հետո անցնում ա նրան, թե ժողովուրդը, իբր, ոնց ա պատկերացնում պետությունը... 



> դեռ շարունակում ենք պետությունը դիտարկել որպես.
> 1. բռնություն,
> 2. մեր համընդհանուր ուժերից վեր կառույց,
> 3. թալանի օբյեկտ։


Թևո ջան, գնա գլուխդ պատին տուր, որտև մուտիտ ես անում, ժողովուրդը տենց չի պատկերացնում պետությունը: Ու էսօր էս ժողովրդի մեջ գնալով խորանում ա պետական մտածելկերպը, թե ում շնորհիվ, էս պահին լռում եմ: Ու ահա սենց բաների մասին եմ ասում, երբ ասում եմ, որ մեր հարգարժան կուսակցաստեղծ, օլիգարխիկ շահերի կամա կամ ակամա պաշտպան Թևոն վերցնում ա կեղծ դրույթ, դա ներկայացնում որպես իրողություն, հետո դրա վրա հոդված ու ԻԲՐ տրամաբանական ընթարք ստանում, վերջում էլ հրամցնում արհեստածին բուրբոնային տեսություն: Ինչի՞ ա անում, որովհետև ինքն անազնիվ ճանապարհով քաղաքական դաշտ մտնելու խնդիր ա լուծում, իրան պետք ա էդ «բուրբոնյան տեսությունը»՝ իր լսարանի ուղեղի մեջ մտցնելու, վախացնելու համար:

Վիշ ջան, չգիտեմ էս բլթցնոցը ինչի՞ ես ինձ տվել: Եթե հիանում ես սենց բլթոցներով, հիացիր: Իմ ժամանակն ափսոս ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Եղավ տղերք: Դուք համարեք, որ մեր պետականությունն ու հեռանկարները ամբողջությամբ կախված են թաթարների ցանկությունից, քանի որ իրենք եթե չուզենան սահմանները բացել, մենք կթքենք, ու սրա անունը դրեք պետական մտածելակերպ: :Tongue:  Դուրս է գալիս, որ բացի Լևոնից սաղ ապուշներ են ու բլթցնողներ են, էշ էշ դուրս տվողներ ու ուղեղ լվացողներ են, տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ոնց, բայց որ ասում եք... :Tongue:  Էդ հոդվածն էլ իմիջայլոց ինձ նորմալ հոդված էր թվում: Այսինքն կարող եմ համարել, որ ընդհամենը դուք այսպես ասած «մուռ» եք հանում Լևոնի բլթերը քննադատելու համար, առանց բուն նյութի մեջ խորանալու :Jpit:  Որովհետև ուրիշ բան չհասկացա էլ ճիշտն ասած: 
Ցավում եմ, որ քննարկումը համառորեն չի ստացվում: Մի քիչ ուշոտ էլի կփորձեմ: :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Ներկայիս ընդդիմության նման ընդդիմություն կերազի ունենալ ցանկացած հղփացած իշխանություն:

Հ.Հ.Գ Չդիմացա... :Sad: 



> Թևո ջան, գնա գլուխդ պատին տուր, որտև մուտիտ ես անում, ժողովուրդը տենց չի պատկերացնում պետությունը: Ու էսօր էս ժողովրդի մեջ գնալով խորանում ա պետական մտածելկերպը, թե ում շնորհիվ, էս պահին լռում եմ:


Չուկ ախպեր դու արդեն մանրից ինչքան հոդվածագիր կա, սաղի գլուխները պատին ես տալիս: Կարող ա՞ կարծում ես բոլորից խելացի ես: Բա մի քանի հոդված գրի թեկուզ գրազով, տեսնենք դու ինչ ես ասում: :Tongue:

----------

Tig (22.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ապեր, դու նկատու՞մ ես, որ ինչ մենք խոսում ենք, անընդհատ Լևոնի անուն ես տալիս, իսկ ես իրանից բան չեմ ասում  :Jpit: 
Մի ֆիքսվի, Վիշ ջան  :Wink: 
Իսկ Թևոյի մասին ասածներս ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի հետ կապելը, բացի հենց իրա գրածների բլթոց լինելուց՝ անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա  :Wink: 
Ասում ես նյութի մեջ խորանալ, եսիմ ինչ: Վիշ ջան, ու՞ր ա նյութ որ խորանամ: Ոչ մի տրամաբանական կապով իրար չշաղկապված առանձին ՍՈՒՏ դրույթների համախումբ էր, բլթոց, դատարկաբանություն, էշություն, հիմարություն: Որտե՞ղ խորանամ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, դու նկատու՞մ ես, որ ինչ մենք խոսում ենք, անընդհատ Լևոնի անուն ես տալիս, իսկ ես իրանից բան չեմ ասում


Չուկ, մի ստիպիր հատ հատ վերկուծել քո բոլոր նախադասություններ, մեջից կռուտիտը դուրս բերել ու դնել դեմդ:



> Ու էսօր էս ժողովրդի մեջ գնալով խորանում ա պետական մտածելկերպը, թե ում շնորհիվ, էս պահին լռում եմ:


Էս ու՞մ մասին ես նամիկատ արել, ապեր, մի հատ պարզաբանիր:




> Ասում ես նյութի մեջ խորանալ, եսիմ ինչ: Վիշ ջան, ու՞ր ա նյութ որ խորանամ:


Ապեր իսկ քո ասածների մեջ խի յանի ինչ կա՞ որ: Բացի անհիմն հավայի հակաճառելուց ուրիշ  բան կա՞: Թե յանի ի՞նչ եմ շարունակում, ես էլ չեմ ջոկում: Ոբշմ, հաջող :Jpit:   :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի ստիպիր հատ հատ վերկուծել քո բոլոր նախադասություններ, մեջից կռուտիտը դուրս բերել ու դնել դեմդ:
> 
> Էս ու՞մ մասին ես նամիկատ արել, ապեր, մի հատ պարզաբանիր:
> 
> 
> Ապեր իսկ քո ասածների մեջ խի յանի ինչ կա՞ որ: Բացի անհիմն հավայի հակաճառելուց ուրիշ  բան կա՞: Թե յանի ի՞նչ եմ շարունակում, ես էլ չեմ ջոկում: Ոբշմ, հաջող


Ձյաձս, պարզաբանեմ, որ մոտդ մութ բան չմնա: Ուրեմն ես խոսում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: Խոսում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ ոչ թե Լևոնի մասին: Ու ոչ թե Լևոնի անսխալականության մասին: Իսկ քո համար կա անձ, Լևոն, հիմա կա մի հատ էլ ուրիշ անձ՝ Թևո, հետո կլինի ուրիշ անձ, Ճպուռ, ու տենց շարունակ: Կնրես, ձյաձս, բայց քո համար անձերից էնկողմ բան չկա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա իմ գրածներին, ապա ես կարող եմ ոչ հիմնավորված բաներ գրել, բայց ես իմ ճակատին ոչ «վերլուծաբան» տիտղոսն եմ կպցրել, ոչ էլ «երրորդ ուժ ստեղծողի» յառլիկը: Ու նորից հուշեմ, որ ես խոսում էի ինչ-որ վայ վերլուծաբանի հոդվածների մասին, իսկ դու էլի շուռ տվիր իմ անձի վրա, ու իմ գրառումները պիտակեցիր որպես «անհիմն հավայի», բայց հիմա որ ես կես բերան քո հասցեին բան ասեմ, նորից հիստերիկա կսարքես, որ ես քննարկումը բերում եմ անձնական հարթություն  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Կնրես, ձյաձս, բայց քո համար անձերից էնկողմ բան չկա:


... գաղափարներից ապեր... սնաչալօ բիլօ սլօվօ, հիշեցի՞ր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եղավ տղերք: *Դուք համարեք, որ մեր պետականությունն ու հեռանկարները ամբողջությամբ կախված են թաթարների ցանկությունից, քանի որ իրենք եթե չուզենան սահմանները բացել, մենք կթքենք, ու սրա անունը դրեք պետական մտածելակերպ*: Դուրս է գալիս, որ բացի Լևոնից սաղ ապուշներ են ու բլթցնողներ են, էշ էշ դուրս տվողներ ու ուղեղ լվացողներ են, տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ոնց, բայց որ ասում եք... Էդ հոդվածն էլ իմիջայլոց ինձ նորմալ հոդված էր թվում: Այսինքն կարող եմ համարել, որ ընդհամենը դուք այսպես ասած «մուռ» եք հանում Լևոնի բլթերը քննադատելու համար, առանց բուն նյութի մեջ խորանալու Որովհետև ուրիշ բան չհասկացա էլ ճիշտն ասած: 
> Ցավում եմ, որ քննարկումը համառորեն չի ստացվում: Մի քիչ ուշոտ էլի կփորձեմ:


Վիշ ջան, ես ասում եմ առաջին հերթին իշխանափոխություն, հետո անմիջապես ձեռնամուխ լինել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման, և կարծում եմ որ դրա ճանապարհը փոխզիջումայինն ա… եթե իշխանափոխությունից հետո ընտրելու ենք ստատուս քվոյի ճանապարհը, ապա 2-3 տարի հետո ունենալու ենք այն ինչ ունենք այսօր… ոչ մի տնտեսական բարեփոխումների խոստում հնարավոր չի լինելու իրագործել քանի որ տնտեսական վերելք փակ սահմաններով հնարավոր չի…

Լևոնը հհշ-ի ժողովին խոսեց Ղարաբաղի հարցի մասին, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մղվում ա էսօր առաջին պլան… առաջին պլանում իմ կարծիքով մնում ա իշխանափոխությունը… էդ տպավորությունը ստեղծվում ա որովհետև նախընտրեց խոսել միայն էդ հարցի մասին… մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ խոսել էր մշակույթի մասին ու սաղ ասում էին որ Լևոնը քաղաքականությունից հեռանում ա…

ես համոզված եմ որ եթե անվերջ փորձենք պահել ստատուս քվոն, ապա հայաստանը վերածվելու ա ռազմական բազայի… ռուսական… ստատուս քվոն կարելի ա պահել միայն ռազմական միջոցներով, որի համար մենք շատ թանկ գին ենք վճարում ու էդ ռազմական հզորությունը ոչ միայն ադրբեջանցիների ու թուրքերի դեմ ա ուղղված այլ ուղղված է նաև մեր ժողովրդի դեմ… եթե ժողովրդի բերանը աշխատանքով չես կարող փակել ապա փամփուժտով պիտի փակես…

----------

Chuk (23.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վիշ ապեր, մի հատ մեջբերում անեմ Թևանյանից.




> Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ուղնուծուծով հոռետես մարդ է և չի հավատում Հայաստանի դրական ապագային։ Իրականում՝ Հայաստանի այսօրվա քաղաքական դաշտի ընդդիմադիր հատվածի մի մասը զբաղեցրած, բայց օրըստօրե թուլացող կառույցի առաջնորդ  «տերտերը» ոչ այլ ոք է, քան թերարժեքությամբ ու մազոխիստական նեկրոֆիլիայով տառապող մեկը, որը հիշեցնում է բռնաբարված մի կնոջ, ով բռնաբարվելուց հետո սկսում է տառապել «շվեդական սինդրոմով», ինքն իրեն զրկում է արժանապատվությունից և իր ապագան տեսնում իրեն բռնաբարողի հարճը դառնալու ու հլու-հնազանդ ծառայելու տարբերակով։


Վիշ ջան, մի կողմ եմ դնում թե ում մասին ա խոսքը… էս բառապաշարով, մտածելակերպով ու ատելության աստիճանով մարդու հետևից գնալը չարդարացված ռիսկեր ա պահանջում… էս տեսակի վերաբերմոունքը նորմալ չի… քաղաքական գործիչն ու մեկնաբանն առաջին հերթին պետք է սառնասրտությամբ ու օբյեկտիվությամբ աչքի ընկնեն… իսկ քաղաքական գործիչը նաև հմայքով… էս տողերը չի գրվել ընտրապայքարի ժամանակ երբ սև PR-ն ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի կլիներ (իհարկե ոչ էս տեսքով)… սա գրվել ա որպես "մեկնաբան"… իսկ որպես քաղաքական գործիչ ինքն արդեն իրան վարկաբեկել է… 

ապեր ես կյանքում էս տողերի հեղինակին լուրջ չեմ կարող ընդունել… առավել ևս նրա հետևից գնալ…

էլի եմ ասում, կարևոր չի թե ում մասին է գրված…

----------

Chuk (23.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, ես ասում եմ առաջին հերթին իշխանափոխություն, հետո անմիջապես ձեռնամուխ լինել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման, և կարծում եմ որ դրա ճանապարհը փոխզիջումայինն ա… եթե իշխանափոխությունից հետո ընտրելու ենք ստատուս քվոյի ճանապարհը, ապա 2-3 տարի հետո ունենալու ենք այն ինչ ունենք այսօր… ոչ մի տնտեսական բարեփոխումների խոստում հնարավոր չի լինելու իրագործել քանի որ տնտեսական վերելք փակ սահմաններով հնարավոր չի…


Փաստորեն իշխանափոխությունը հանուն Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման պիտի լինի: Այն էլ շուտափույթ լուծման: Այսինքն ինչքան շուտ ուզենանք լուծել, այդքան հնարավորինս շատ բան պիտի առաջարկենք ազերներին: Ու Թուրքիայի սահմանն էլ ինչքան շուտ ուզենանք որ բացվի, այդքան ավելի շատ Թուրքիայի ցանկություններ պիտի կատարենք: Իսկ ամենավերջում մեկ է կախված է լինելու Թուրքիայի ցանկությունից, որովհետև սահմանը փակ պահելու մահանա հա էլ կարելի է գնտել, հեչ որ չլինի օրեկան մի երկու բուդկա կպայթի Թուրքիայում, մեղավորը կլինեն «հայ ազգայնական տեռորիստները» BBC-ով մի երկու կեղծ հայկական պասպորտ ցույց կտան ու այսքանը: Եվ այս ամենը կլինի, եթե մի ազգ հանկարծ ու այքան ողորմելի գտնվի, որ սկսի իր ապագան պայմանավորել իր չուզող երկրների հետ սահմանների բաց կամ փակ լինելով: 
Գժոտ տրամաբանություն է, ցավը տանյեմ: :Love: 




> Լևոնը հհշ-ի ժողովին խոսեց Ղարաբաղի հարցի մասին, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մղվում ա էսօր առաջին պլան… առաջին պլանում իմ կարծիքով մնում ա իշխանափոխությունը… էդ տպավորությունը ստեղծվում ա որովհետև նախընտրեց խոսել միայն էդ հարցի մասին… մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ խոսել էր մշակույթի մասին ու սաղ ասում էին որ Լևոնը քաղաքականությունից հեռանում ա…


 Քո կարծիքը Լևոնին լսող ժողովդրին հետաքրքրում է՞, Մեֆ: Եթե առաջնային լիներ իշխանափոխությունը, Լևոնը հենց իշխանափոխությունից էլ կխոսեր, բայց մարդը հելավ ու ասեց՝ իշխանափոխությունը կապ չունի ախպեր, ով էլ լինի իշխանության նի ֆիգա չի կարող անել, մինչև սահմանները չբացվեն: Էն ա ազերներն էլ ուրախացած գրել են, որ էս հայերը կամաց կամաց սկսել են «խելք հավագել» :Jpit:  Կարդա եթե շատ ես ուզում. В Ереване вспомнили о мире

Դզում ա չէ՞ բռատ:




> ես համոզված եմ որ եթե անվերջ փորձենք պահել ստատուս քվոն, ապա հայաստանը վերածվելու ա ռազմական բազայի… ռուսական… ստատուս քվոն կարելի ա պահել միայն ռազմական միջոցներով, որի համար մենք շատ թանկ գին ենք վճարում ու էդ ռազմական հզորությունը ոչ միայն ադրբեջանցիների ու թուրքերի դեմ ա ուղղված այլ ուղղված է նաև մեր ժողովրդի դեմ… եթե ժողովրդի բերանը աշխատանքով չես կարող փակել ապա փամփուժտով պիտի փակես…


 Ինչի՞ «վերածվելու *ա*» ռուսական բազան Հայաստանում էն գլխից կար, Լևոնի վախտով էլ կար: Ուրիշ լիքը երկրներում էլ ռազմական բազաներ կան: Քեզ թվում է, որ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ ասենք ախպերության պայմանագիր կնքեցիր, վե՞րջ, էլ բանակ չես պահելո՞ւ: Էն էլ ոնց պիտի պահես: Հլը մի բան էլ ԱԱԾ ուժերը պիտի եռապատկես, որ սկսեն բաց սահմանով անց ու դարձը վերահսկել: Թաթարների ու հայերի շահերը էդ երբվանի՞ց են սկսել համընկնել: Գժոտ տրամաբանություն է, ցավը տանյեմ: :Love: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:32 ----------




> Վիշ ապեր, մի հատ մեջբերում անեմ Թևանյանից.
> 
> Վիշ ջան, մի կողմ եմ դնում թե ում մասին ա խոսքը… էս բառապաշարով, մտածելակերպով ու ատելության աստիճանով մարդու հետևից գնալը չարդարացված ռիսկեր ա պահանջում… էս տեսակի վերաբերմոունքը նորմալ չի… քաղաքական գործիչն ու մեկնաբանն առաջին հերթին պետք է սառնասրտությամբ ու օբյեկտիվությամբ աչքի ընկնեն… իսկ քաղաքական գործիչը նաև հմայքով… էս տողերը չի գրվել ընտրապայքարի ժամանակ երբ սև PR-ն ինչ որ տեղ հասկանալի կլիներ (իհարկե ոչ էս տեսքով)… սա գրվել ա որպես "մեկնաբան"… իսկ որպես քաղաքական գործիչ ինքն արդեն իրան վարկաբեկել է… 
> 
> ապեր ես կյանքում էս տողերի հեղինակին լուրջ չեմ կարող ընդունել… առավել ևս նրա հետևից գնալ…
> 
> էլի եմ ասում, կարևոր չի թե ում մասին է գրված…


Ախպեր, ուրեմն Թևանյանը շատ մեղմ է գրել իմ կարծիքով: Ու տոշնի ա գրել: Դու գնա Նիկոլի հոդվածները կարդա, էնտեղ միայն սեր, բարություն և լրագրողական կոռեկտություն ման արի ու բեր կոխի աչքս: Գրել ա էն, ինչ մտածել ա, ու չեմ կարծում որ էդ գրածների համար պիտի իրեն շատ փող տային, որ գրեր: Ո՞նց ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի, ցենտր ա գրել տղեն: :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE][QUOTE][QUOTE]


> Փաստորեն իշխանափոխությունը հանուն Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման պիտի լինի: Այն էլ շուտափույթ լուծման: Այսինքն ինչքան շուտ ուզենանք լուծել, այդքան հնարավորինս շատ բան պիտի առաջարկենք ազերներին: Ու Թուրքիայի սահմանն էլ ինչքան շուտ ուզենանք որ բացվի, այդքան ավելի շատ Թուրքիայի ցանկություններ պիտի կատարենք: Իսկ ամենավերջում մեկ է կախված է լինելու Թուրքիայի ցանկությունից, որովհետև սահմանը փակ պահելու մահանա հա էլ կարելի է գնտել, հեչ որ չլինի օրեկան մի երկու բուդկա կպայթի Թուրքիայում, մեղավորը կլինեն «հայ ազգայնական տեռորիստները» BBC-ով մի երկու կեղծ հայկական պասպորտ ցույց կտան ու այսքանը: Եվ այս ամենը կլինի, եթե մի ազգ հանկարծ ու այքան ողորմելի գտնվի, որ սկսի իր ապագան պայմանավորել իր չուզող երկրների հետ սահմանների բաց կամ փակ լինելով: 
> Գժոտ տրամաբանություն է, ցավը տանյեմ:


Վիշ ապեր, էս քո տրամաբանությունն ա, ես տենց բան ե՞մ գրել… ես տնտեսական զարգացուման մասին եմ գրել որտեղ իշխանափոխությունն ու սահմանները որոշիչ դեր են խաղում… դու ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը տեսնում ես որպես նվաստացում ու կատարյալ կատաստրոֆա… դե ուրեմն դուրս արի բանակցություններից… եթե կարծում ես որ մենք էս վիճակով զարգացման հնարավորություն ունենք ուրեմն որպես նոր քաղաքական ուժի հարող Ղարաբաղի հարցն ընդհանրապես պտի քո օրակարգում չլինի… 




> Քո կարծիքը Լևոնին լսող ժողովդրին հետաքրքրում է՞, Մեֆ: Եթե առաջնային լիներ իշխանափոխությունը, Լևոնը հենց իշխանափոխությունից էլ կխոսեր, բայց *մարդը հելավ ու ասեց՝ իշխանափոխությունը կապ չունի ախպեր, ով էլ լինի իշխանության նի ֆիգա չի կարող անել, մինչև սահմանները չբացվեն*: Էն ա ազերներն էլ ուրախացած գրել են, որ էս հայերը կամաց կամաց սկսել են «խելք հավագել» Կարդա եթե շատ ես ուզում. В Ереване вспомнили о мире
> 
> Դզում ա չէ՞ բռատ:


Վիշ ջան, իմ կարծիքը կարող է ոչ մեկին էլ չհետքրքրել ոչ Լևոնի կողմնակիցներին ոչ էլ հակառակորդներին… ոչ ոք պարտավոր չի իմ կարծիքը հաշվի առնել… իշխանափոխության համար էլ տենց չի ասել… ասվել է մոտավորապես այսպես, եթե ղարաբաղի հարցը չլուծվի ապա ով էլ լինի իշխանության գլուխ ոչինչ չի փոխվի… եթե էս թեզի հետ համաձայն չես պտի գոնե մի հատ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական հաշվարկ ցույց տաս ու կոնկրետ խնդիր դնես դա իրականացնելու և ուղիներն էլ նշես… դու չէ, բայց Թևանյանը արդեն հաստատ պտի անի, ինքն արդեն իրան նոր ուժ ա հայտարարել…



ինչ վերաբերվում ա ադրբեջական մամուլին Վիշ ջան, ես իմ կարծիքը մեր քաղաքական գործիչների մասին ադրբեջանական մամուլով չեմ կազմելու… մեր երկրի շահերը ադրբեջանական մամուլը չի որ մեզ պտի բացատրի ու ես իրանց իննադու բաներ չեմ անելու…իրանց մամուլը մերինից վատն ա… իրենք մի հատ լավ լրագրող ունեին՝ Էյնուլլա Ֆատուլաևը էն էլ բանտում ա, ութ տարով… ես իրա Րեալնի Ազերբայջանը կարդում էի, բայց վաղուց արդեն փակված ա… կներես Վիշ ջան, բայց իմ խ..ին չի իրանք ինչ են գրում




> Ինչի՞ «վերածվելու *ա*» ռուսական բազան Հայաստանում էն գլխից կար, Լևոնի վախտով էլ կար: Ուրիշ լիքը երկրներում էլ ռազմական բազաներ կան: Քեզ թվում է, որ Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի հետ ասենք ախպերության պայմանագիր կնքեցիր, վե՞րջ, էլ բանակ չես պահելո՞ւ: Էն էլ ոնց պիտի պահես: Հլը մի բան էլ ԱԱԾ ուժերը պիտի եռապատկես, որ սկսեն բաց սահմանով անց ու դարձը վերահսկել:* Թաթարների ու հայերի շահերը էդ երբվանի՞ց են սկսել համընկնել*: Գժոտ տրամաբանություն է, ցավը տանյեմ:


ապեր լիքը երկրներում իրանք իրանց երկիրը չեն ծախում կամ գրավ դնում զենքի ու ռազմաբազայի դիմաց, եթե անում են վատ են անում, չի նշանակում որ մենք էլ պտի անենք… ապեր եթե հրեաների ու արաբների շահերը համընկնում են մերն ու թաթարներինն էլ կարող են համընկնել, ուղղակի պետք ա նախ մենք մեր շահերը ճիշտ պատկերացնենք…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:32 ----------






> Ախպեր, ուրեմն Թևանյանը շատ մեղմ է գրել իմ կարծիքով: Ու տոշնի ա գրել: Դու գնա Նիկոլի հոդվածները կարդա, էնտեղ միայն սեր, բարություն և լրագրողական կոռեկտություն ման արի ու բեր կոխի աչքս: Գրել ա էն, ինչ մտածել ա, ու չեմ կարծում որ էդ գրածների համար պիտի իրեն շատ փող տային, որ գրեր: Ո՞նց ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի, ցենտր ա գրել տղեն:


Նիկոլը լրագրող ա, Թևանյանն արդեն քաղաքական գործիչ ու մեկնաբան… ես էլ նրա հոդվածներին չէի անրադառնում, բայց որ քաղաքական գործիչ և նոր ուժի ջատագով հանդես եկավ, էն ժամանակ արդեն ադրադարձա իրա գրածներին… լրագրողն իր հոդվածները չի գրում որ մարդիկ գնան իր հետևից, իսկ քաղաքական գործիչը՝ ըննդիմադիրը հենց դրա համար էլ անում է… 
դե եթե դուրդ գալիս ա ուրեմն պտի կարդաս Վիշ ջան, ես եթե ուզենամ նման հեդվածներ կարդալ "հայոց աշխարհ" կկարդամ… 

Վիշ ջան, Նիկոլի հոդվածներն էլ դու մեջբերում արա… ես քո խաթր Թևանյանի հոդվածներ եմ կարդացել ու մեջբերում եմ արել…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, էս քո տրամաբանությունն ա, ես տենց բան ե՞մ գրել… ես տնտեսական զարգացուման մասին եմ գրել որտեղ իշխանափոխությունն ու սահմանները որոշիչ դեր են խաղում… դու ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը տեսնում ես որպես նվաստացում ու կատարյալ կատաստրոֆա… դե ուրեմն դուրս արի բանակցություններից… եթե կարծում ես որ մենք էս վիճակով զարգացման հնարավորություն ունենք ուրեմն որպես նոր քաղաքական ուժի հարող Ղարաբաղի հարցն ընդհանրապես պտի քո օրակարգում չլինի…


Ապեր, մենք տեսական ու վերացական թեզերից ենք խոսու՞մ, թե՞ իրականությունից։ Տեսականորեն ամեն ինչ պիտի պուպուշ լինի, սահմանները բաց լինեն, բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ ու ազատ ապրանքաշրջանառություն լինի և այլն։ Իրականությունում Հայաստանը չի կարող ամեն դեմ տված թղթի վրա ստորագրել, էնքան որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը «լուծվի»։ Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ պետք չի լուծել ու թող տենց մնա, բայց «պետք է լուծել» օդի մեջ ասողները պետք է նաև նշեն թե ոնց է պետք լուծել էսօրվա իրականությունից ելնելով, ու ոչ թե իրենց երազներից ու բաղձանքներից ու ցանկալին իրականություն տեսնելու անմար փափագից։ Իսկ եթե դու ասում ես, թե դու դրա մասնագետը չես, թող ոնց ուզում են լուծեն, մենակ լուծեն, ապա դա նույնն է որ մեկը գա ու քեզ ասի ապեր մի հատ շենք ես նախագծում, որ տարածք չգրավի ու 1000 ընտանիք կարողանան տեղավորվել։ Որովհետև տնեց ճիշտ ա, մենք տարածքի պրոբլեմ ունենք ու էս 1000 ընտանիքը կմնան անօթևան։ Դե նախագծի։ :Tongue: 




> Վիշ ջան, իմ կարծիքը կարող է ոչ մեկին էլ չհետքրքրել ոչ Լևոնի կողմնակիցներին ոչ էլ հակառակորդներին… ոչ ոք պարտավոր չի իմ կարծիքը հաշվի առնել… իշխանափոխության համար էլ տենց չի ասել… ասվել է մոտավորապես այսպես, եթե ղարաբաղի հարցը չլուծվի ապա ով էլ լինի իշխանության գլուխ ոչինչ չի փոխվի… եթե էս թեզի հետ համաձայն չես պտի գոնե մի հատ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական հաշվարկ ցույց տաս ու կոնկրետ խնդիր դնես դա իրականացնելու և ուղիներն էլ նշես… դու չէ, բայց Թևանյանը արդեն հաստատ պտի անի, ինքն արդեն իրան նոր ուժ ա հայտարարել…


Ապեր, անձամբ ես լիքը հեռանկարներ եմ տեսնում, սակայն որոնց Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի խոչնդոտում։ Իսկ խոչնդոտում են այլ գործոններ՝ լավ տղերքը ու դրվածքը։ Հիմա ես ուզում եմ բանզակայան կառուցել ու ավելի լավ պայմաններով բենզին ծախել։ Բայց դրա համար պիտի քաղաքապետի հետ անձամբ հաշիվներ մաքրեմ ու ընկնեմ տարբեր տեսակի քաշքշուկների մեջ ու մեշոկով էլ փող խաղացնեմ ու դեռ հարցական է, կլուծեմ խնդիրը թե չէ։ Հիմա որ սահմանը բաց լիներ, չէի ունենա՞ էդ խնդիրը։ 
Հիմա հարց։ Ինչու էս երկրում տնտեսությունը դրվել է օրինական ռելսերի վրա, ու տնտեսական մաքուր հաշվարկն է՞ մենակ մնացել պակաս։ :Jpit:  Ի՞նչ տնտեսական հաշվարկ։ Սերժի նալոգները մեջը, թե՞ առանց։




> ապեր լիքը երկրներում* իրանք իրանց երկիրը չեն ծախում կամ գրավ դնում զենքի ու ռազմաբազայի դիմաց*, եթե անում են վատ են անում, չի նշանակում որ մենք էլ պտի անենք… ապեր եթե հրեաների ու արաբների շահերը համընկնում են մերն ու թաթարներինն էլ կարող են համընկնել, *ուղղակի պետք ա նախ մենք մեր շահերը ճիշտ պատկերացնենք*…


Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ զենքի ու ռազմաբազայի դիմաց են ծախել։ Մենք խնդրել ենք, որ ռուսները ռազմաբազա ունենա՞ն Հայաստանում։ Կարող է ծախել են ծախելու համար, որ ուտեն։ Տենց կարող է հարմար է եղել իրենց։ Նորից հարցս տամ, հիմա մեր ու Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի շահերը համընկնում ե՞ն։ Կարող են համընկե՞լ։ Դու ուզում ես «կարող ա»–ի համար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի՞։ Բա որ «կարող ա»–ն չստացվի էդ ժամանա՞կ ինչ ես ասելու։ Առհասարակ պատկերացրու, որ ինչ որ դու ասես, կարող է կատարվել։ Տենց ռիսկով կասե՞ս նույն բանը։





> Նիկոլը լրագրող ա, Թևանյանն արդեն քաղաքական գործիչ ու մեկնաբան…


Իսկ տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու է Նիկոլը լրագրող, իսկ Թևանյանը՝ քաղաքական գործիչ։ Քաղաքական գործիչի սահմանումը այստեղ՝ Politician

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:01 ----------

Մեֆիստոֆելես, օրինակ որը ավելի շատ կազդի Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման հեռանկարների վրա, Ղարաբաղի հա՞րցը, թե՞ սա.




> Ինչ վերաբերում է հարցին, թե թանկ ցորեն արդեն ներկրվե՞լ է Հայաստան, որ գները թանկացել են, Վ. Այվազյանը (ՀՀ ԱԺ տնտեսական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ) պատասխանել է.
> 
> *-Եթե ինքը նախանշում է, որ թանկ ցորեն պետք է վերցնի, նախօրոք գինը պետք է բարձրացնի, որ ինքը կարողանա։*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, մենք *տեսական ու վերացական թեզերից ենք խոսու՞մ, թե՞ իրականությունից։* Տեսականորեն ամեն ինչ պիտի պուպուշ լինի, սահմանները բաց լինեն, բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ ու ազատ ապրանքաշրջանառություն լինի և այլն։ Իրականությունում Հայաստանը չի կարող ամեն դեմ տված թղթի վրա ստորագրել, էնքան որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը «լուծվի»։ Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ պետք չի լուծել ու թող տենց մնա, բայց «պետք է լուծել» օդի մեջ ասողները պետք է նաև նշեն թե ոնց է պետք լուծել էսօրվա իրականությունից ելնելով, ու ոչ թե իրենց երազներից ու բաղձանքներից ու ցանկալին իրականություն տեսնելու անմար փափագից։ Իսկ եթե դու ասում ես, թե դու դրա մասնագետը չես, թող ոնց ուզում են լուծեն, մենակ լուծեն, ապա դա նույնն է որ մեկը գա ու քեզ ասի ապեր մի հատ շենք ես նախագծում, որ տարածք չգրավի ու 1000 ընտանիք կարողանան տեղավորվել։ Որովհետև տնեց ճիշտ ա, մենք տարածքի պրոբլեմ ունենք ու էս 1000 ընտանիքը կմնան անօթևան։ Դե նախագծի։


Ապեր, աշխարհում կան շատ իրար չսիրող, թշնամի ազգեր որոնք որոշ հարցերի շուրջ լեզու են գտնում միմյանց հետ ու շարունակում բնականոն կյանքը… սա տեսություն չի ոչ էլ վերացական թեզ ա… օրինակներ շատ կան… մենք հիմա ամեն դեմ տված թուղթ ստորագրում ենք որովհետև մեր նախագահը իրա պաշտոնին մնալու ուրիշ ձև բացի դրսի օգնությունից չունի… եթե ունենանք նորմալ իշխանություններ որոնք կիմանան ժողովրդի ֆակտորը ոնց օգտագործեն, էն ժամանակ կոմպրոմիսը ռեալ կլինի… 

Վիշ ապեր, կոմպրոմիսայինը իրականության շարքից ա (աշխարհում բոլոր խնդիրները տենց են լուծվում), էդ ստատուս քվոն պահելն ա պատրանք որի հետևից էս արդեն 12 տարի ա գնում ենք… 





> Ապեր, անձամբ ես լիքը հեռանկարներ եմ տեսնում, սակայն որոնց Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի խոչնդոտում։ Իսկ խոչնդոտում են այլ գործոններ՝ լավ տղերքը ու դրվածքը։ Հիմա ես ուզում եմ բանզակայան կառուցել ու ավելի լավ պայմաններով բենզին ծախել։ Բայց դրա համար պիտի քաղաքապետի հետ անձամբ հաշիվներ մաքրեմ ու ընկնեմ տարբեր տեսակի քաշքշուկների մեջ ու մեշոկով էլ փող խաղացնեմ ու դեռ հարցական է, կլուծեմ խնդիրը թե չէ։ Հիմա որ սահմանը բաց լիներ, չէի ունենա՞ էդ խնդիրը։ 
> Հիմա հարց։ Ինչու էս երկրում տնտեսությունը դրվել է օրինական ռելսերի վրա, ու տնտեսական մաքուր հաշվարկն է՞ մենակ մնացել պակաս։ Ի՞նչ տնտեսական հաշվարկ։ Սերժի նալոգները մեջը, թե՞ առանց։


Վիշ ես չեմ ասում որ դրանք գործոն չեն, բայց էդ գործոնները վերացնելուց հետո էլ մեր էկոնոմիկան իր հնարավորությունների 20%-ով ա աշխատելու (մոտավորապես, կարող ա և ավել... տնտեսագետն ավելի ճիշտ կասի)

հիմա ասեմ քո բանզակայանի հաշվով… եթե պատկերացնենք թե ամեն ինչ լավ է ուրեմն քո բենզինի գինը պիտի բավականին ընկնի, քանի որ դես ու դեն փող չես տալու, բայց գինը որոշվում է նաև թե ինչ ճանապարհով է գալիս նավթը/բենզինը Հայաստան և ինչ քանակությամբ… մեր պարագային մի հատ ճանապարհ է և գինը կիջնի մինչև որոշ աստիճանի ու կմնա, որն էլ ըստ էության կլինի ավելի բարձր քանի որ եթե սահմանները բաց լինեին… բաց սահմանի դեպքում նախ հնարավորություն կունենայինք մեծաքանակ ներմուծել ու էժան և տարբեր երկրներից… քանակությունը կլիներ էնքան շատ և գինն այնքան ցածր որ կարելի կլիներ Հայաստանում նավթի վերամշակման կենտրոններ բացել… 

Հիմա մի հատ ռեալ օրինակ… ռուսները մեզնից շինանյութ պիտի առնեին Սոչիի օլիմպիական խաղերի շինարարության համար… ոչ ձենը կա ոչ էլ հիշողությունը… բանն էն ա որ մենք լավ էլ էժան էինք ծախում, բայց ճամփեքի պատճառով շատ հնարավոր ա որ գործարքը չի եղել (ինչքան ես եմ լսել չի եղել)… եթե մի հատ լրագրող կա թող հետևի էս պատմությանը որ ժամանակին բավականին աղմուկ հանեց…

մի հատ էլ վերացական օրինակ… Հայաստանում էլ հաստավիզներ չկան ու ամեն ինչ օրինական ա, բայց ճամփեքը փակ… ես ուզում եմ մեքենայի մասերի արտադրամաս բացեմ, քանի որ աշխատուժը հայաստանում էժան է, մասնագետներ կան ու նրանց վերաորակավորելը հեշտ է, պետությունն էլ ընդառաջում է… կարող ե՞ս ասել թե ո՞նց եմ Հայսատան մեծաքանակ և հնարավորինս էժան երկաթ/մետաղ ներմուծելու որ դետալները արտադրեմ ու հետո ի՞նչ ճանապարհով եմ այն արտահանելու հնարավորինս էժան ու ճիշտ ժամանակին, որ իմ ապրանքը մրցունակ լինի… մենակ չասես չամադաններով չերեզ վրաստան կհանենք անթալիա…






> *Իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ զենքի ու ռազմաբազայի դիմաց են ծախել։ Մենք խնդրել ենք, որ ռուսները ռազմաբազա ունենա՞ն Հայաստանում։ Կարող է ծախել են ծախելու համար, որ ուտեն։ Տենց կարող է հարմար է եղել իրենց։* Նորից հարցս տամ, հիմա մեր ու Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի շահերը համընկնում ե՞ն։ Կարող են համընկե՞լ։ Դու ուզում ես «կարող ա»–ի համար Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի՞։ Բա որ «կարող ա»–ն չստացվի էդ ժամանա՞կ ինչ ես ասելու։ Առհասարակ պատկերացրու, որ ինչ որ դու ասես, կարող է կատարվել։ Տենց ռիսկով կասե՞ս նույն բանը։


կարող ա, բայց իրանց գործարքներից ժողովրդի կյանքը չի լավացել, իրանց գրպանն էլ լցվել ա… ավելի վատ իրանց համար, էսի ասում ա որս ստատուս քվոն կարող շատ ավելի վատ ա անդրադառնում մեր վրա քան կարծում էինք… 

մեր ու Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի շահերը հիմա չեն համընկնում որովհետև ոչ միայն մենք այլև ադրբեջանցիներն ու թուրքերը լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում դրան… Հատկապես հայաստանն ու ադրբեջանը… իսկ  Կարող են համընկե՞լ… այո երեք հարևան երկրներ միշտ էլ ունեցել են, ունեն և կունենան ընդհանուր շահեր ինչպես նաև կենֆլիկտներ, ուղղակի նորմալ և լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչներ են պետք որ սա հասկանան… ռեալ տեսանկյունից եթե նայես, ապա ոչ թե "կարող է" այլ հաստատ համընկնում են… մենք նրանց տալու բան ունենք նրանք մեզ… 

_Բա որ «կարող ա»–ն չստացվի էդ ժամանա՞կ ինչ ես ասելու։_ ապեր էսօր հայաստանում ավտոյի տակ ընկնելն ու հաշմանդամ մնալն ավելի մեծ հավանականություն ունի քան թե պատերազմը եթե մենք սկսենք կոմպրոմիսային բանակցություններ ադրբեջանցիների հետ… դե նստեք տունն ու դուրս մի եկեք… պատերազմն իրանց էլ ձեռ չի տալիս… չափից շատ բան ունեն կորցնելու և դա մենակ տարածքը չի… ռիսկի էլեմենտ միշտ էլ կա Վիշապ ջան, կարող ա և չստացվի, բայց համեմատում ես ռիսկերն ու ստատուս քվոյի վնասները և որոշում… դու գտնում ես որ չարժե ռիսկի դիմել, սենց պահենք տեսնենք վերջը ինչ է լինելու, ես էլ ասում եմ գնանք փոխզիջման, եթե աբսուրդային պայմաններ կառաջարկեն չենք համաձայնվի… ուղղակի հենց սկզբից չեմ ուզում բացառել որ նրանք միշտ էլ աբսուրդ են լինելու…





> *Իսկ տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու է Նիկոլը լրագրող, իսկ Թևանյանը՝ քաղաքական գործիչ*։ Քաղաքական գործիչի սահմանումը այստեղ՝ Politician



Վիշ ապեր, Նիկոլը լրագրող ա, ընդդիմության կողմնակից, ինքն էլ ա հայտարարել որ ինքը լրագրող ա ու իր ակտիվությունը պայմանավորում ա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ… 

իսկ Թևանյանն ասել ա …




> Իսկ մամուլի այն հարցադրմանը, թե* նոր քաղաքական ուժը ստեղծվելու է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի նախաձեռնությամբ* առաջիկա ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար' Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը պատասխանեց.
> 
> -*Մենք անձի շուրջ ձևավորված որևէ բան չենք անի*, եկեք հստակ ֆիքսենք' նոր քաղաքական ուժի ձևավորում այս պահին գոյություն չունի, կա նոր ուժի պահանջ, որը կարող է լինել կամ մեր կողմից նախաձեռնված, կամ' այլոց, բայց նոր քաղաքական ուժի պահանջը հասարակության մեջ կա: *Նոր ուժը չի ձևավորվելու անձի շուրջ, այլ ձևավորվելու է գաղափարի շուրջ, ա'յն գաղափարների, որոնք կան 7or.am-ի խմբագրականներում և այլ վերլուծականներում:*


սարնցից ո՞րն ա վաելի վառ քաղաքական գործչի հայտ… եթե տենց հայտ Նիկոլն արել ա, բեր տեսնենք… եթե արած լինի ուրեմն մի հատ էլ իրա այլանդակ հայհոյախառը մեջբերում բեր (բայց պտի Թևանյանի ստանդարտներով լինի)… ես էլ սխալս կընդունեմ… դու գիտես որ ես եթե սխալ եղա՝ կընդունեմ…

…մի բան էլ Վիշ ջան, եթե անգամ Նիկոլը տականք ա, դա Թևանյանին չի արդարացնում իրա "վերլուծության" համար…




> Մեֆիստոֆելես, օրինակ որը ավելի շատ կազդի Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման հեռանկարների վրա, Ղարաբաղի հա՞րցը, թե՞ սա.


ապեր, էս պրոբլեմները, տարբեր հարթությունների վրա են, մեկը զուտ ներքին միջոցներով լուծելու խնդիր ա, մյուսը գլոբալմիջազգային մակարդակի խնդիր ա… երկուսն էլ լուծում են պահանջում, երկուսն էլ կենսական են … առանց մեկի մյուսւ չի աշխատի… հնարավոր բայց ոչ բավարար պայմանն է գործում…

----------

Chuk (24.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... մենք հիմա ամեն դեմ տված թուղթ ստորագրում ենք որովհետև մեր նախագահը իրա պաշտոնին մնալու ուրիշ ձև բացի դրսի օգնությունից չունի…


Չկա այդպիսի բան, ապատեղեկացված ես եղբայր:




> եթե ունենանք նորմալ իշխանություններ որոնք կիմանան ժողովրդի ֆակտորը ոնց օգտագործեն, էն ժամանակ կոմպրոմիսը ռեալ կլինի…


Բան չհասկացա էս մի ասածիցդ:




> Վիշ ապեր, կոմպրոմիսայինը իրականության շարքից ա (աշխարհում բոլոր խնդիրները տենց են լուծվում), էդ ստատուս քվոն պահելն ա պատրանք որի հետևից էս արդեն 12 տարի ա գնում ենք…


Քո չսիրած Թևոն մի քանի հոդվածում բացատրել է, որ չուզող հարևաններին խնդրելը ինչպես է բերում պատերազմի, իսկ ընդհակառակը՝ դիրքորոշումը պնդացնելը ինչպես է բերում կոմպրոմիսի: Լինկը չեմ տալիս, որովհետև կարդում ու բան չեք հասկանում ու ասում եք՝ «սսսո՞վ ա, արյա էս ապուշություններ գրողը»:




> հիմա ասեմ քո բանզակայանի հաշվով… եթե պատկերացնենք թե ամեն ինչ լավ է ուրեմն քո բենզինի գինը պիտի բավականին ընկնի, քանի որ դես ու դեն փող չես տալու, բայց *գինը որոշվում է նաև թե ինչ ճանապարհով է գալիս նավթը/բենզինը Հայաստան և ինչ քանակությամբ…*


Ուրեմն Վրաստանում բենզինը ավելի թանկ է քան Հայատանում, ճիշտ է մի քանի կոպեկի տարբերությամբ: Էնտեղ Պրեմիումը 1.95 լարի էր (մոտ 400 դրամ), էստեղ նույն ժամանակ 390 դրամ էր, հիմա 380 է: Երկու շաբաթ առաջ էի Վրաստանում: Հետո՞ ապեր: 




> Հիմա մի հատ ռեալ օրինակ… ռուսները մեզնից շինանյութ պիտի առնեին Սոչիի օլիմպիական խաղերի շինարարության համար… ոչ ձենը կա ոչ էլ հիշողությունը… բանն էն ա որ մենք լավ էլ էժան էինք ծախում, բայց ճամփեքի պատճառով շատ հնարավոր ա որ գործարքը չի եղել (ինչքան ես եմ լսել չի եղել)… եթե մի հատ լրագրող կա թող հետևի էս պատմությանը որ ժամանակին բավականին աղմուկ հանեց…


Վույ աման: Եվ ինչքա՞ն ենք կորցրել մեր ժողովրդով: Ապեր ժողովդրի կեսը առանց էն էլ Ռուսաստանում շինարարության վրա աշխատում է, ոչի՞նչ: Մոլիբդենը ալյումինն ու ոսկին լավ էլ դուրս են գալիս «փակ սահմաններով» Հայաստանից, ոչի՞նչ:




> մի հատ էլ վերացական օրինակ… Հայաստանում էլ հաստավիզներ չկան ու ամեն ինչ օրինական ա, բայց ճամփեքը փակ…


Դե սկսիր հաստավզերից, նոր ճամփեքից: Ինքդ էլ ակամայից երկրորդային պլան ես մղում ճամփեքը:




> ես ուզում եմ մեքենայի մասերի արտադրամաս բացեմ, քանի որ աշխատուժը հայաստանում էժան է, մասնագետներ կան ու նրանց վերաորակավորելը հեշտ է, *պետությունն էլ ընդառաջում է…* կարող ե՞ս ասել թե ո՞նց եմ Հայսատան մեծաքանակ և հնարավորինս էժան երկաթ/մետաղ ներմուծելու որ դետալները արտադրեմ ու հետո ի՞նչ ճանապարհով եմ այն արտահանելու հնարավորինս էժան ու ճիշտ ժամանակին, որ իմ ապրանքը մրցունակ լինի… մենակ չասես չամադաններով չերեզ վրաստան կհանենք անթալիա…


Շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ ու ժամանակին, դու պրոբլեմ չունես: Սաղ պրոբլեմները Հայաստանի ներսում են, ոչ թե սահմանին ու դրանից դուրս: Պրոբլեմները սկսվում են, հենց որ ապրանքդ մտնում է Հայաստան:




> մեր ու Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի շահերը հիմա չեն համընկնում որովհետև ոչ միայն մենք այլև *ադրբեջանցիներն ու թուրքերը լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում դրան…* Հատկապես հայաստանն ու ադրբեջանը… իսկ  Կարող են համընկե՞լ… այո երեք հարևան երկրներ միշտ էլ ունեցել են, ունեն և կունենան ընդհանուր շահեր ինչպես նաև կենֆլիկտներ, ուղղակի նորմալ և լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչներ են պետք որ սա հասկանան… ռեալ տեսանկյունից եթե նայես, ապա ոչ թե "կարող է" այլ հաստատ համընկնում են… մենք նրանց տալու բան ունենք նրանք մեզ…


 :Smile:  ....
շարունակելի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չկա այդպիսի բան, ապատեղեկացված ես եղբայր:


Հա՞ որ Վիշ… էս կարող ա՞ մոռացել ես Էձիկի թշերը ոնց էին կսմթում… ու սենց մենք աջ ու ձախ թղթեր ստորագրելով ու Ղարաբաղը ֆուկ անելով բանակցություններից հետո ինձ ասում ես ապատեղեկացված ե՞մ… քո սատանդարտներով սաղ աշխարհն ա ապատեղեկացված…

իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ դու տեղեկացված չես… կամ էլ չես ուզում…






> Բան չհասկացա էս մի ասածիցդ:


ապեր բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչներն իրենց ժողովրդի ֆակտորը օգտագործում են… ստեղ չհասկանալու բան չկա… "ժողովրդի առաջ հաշիվ տալն" իրենց օգտին են բանեցնում… էսի ընդունված բան ա… ես չեմ հորինում





> Քո չսիրած Թևոն մի քանի հոդվածում բացատրել է, որ չուզող հարևաններին խնդրելը ինչպես է բերում պատերազմի, *իսկ ընդհակառակը՝ դիրքորոշումը պնդացնելը ինչպես է բերում կոմպրոմիսի:* Լինկը չեմ տալիս, որովհետև կարդում ու բան չեք հասկանում ու ասում եք՝ «սսսո՞վ ա, արյա էս ապուշություններ գրողը»:


իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել չուզող հարևանին խնդրի… Վիշ ո՞նց ես կարդում գրածս, որ տենց ա դուրս գալիս… 

կասկած չկա որ Թևոն կապացուցի ապեր… Թևոն ընենց բաներ ա ապացուցում որ … իսկ Թևոն չի ասե՞լ թե չուզող հարևանիդ մինիմում չափերն ինչքան պտի լինեն, կամ եթե դու ես հանդիսանում հարևանիդ համար "չուզող հարևան"… կամ եթե "չուզող հարևանդ" ա նույն պրիցիպը օգտագործում… մնում ա ասես թե էդ ինչ կոմպրոմիսի ա բերելու մեր կոշտ դիրքորոշումը…  Թևոն կիմանա հաստատ…





> Ուրեմն Վրաստանում բենզինը ավելի թանկ է քան Հայատանում, ճիշտ է մի քանի կոպեկի տարբերությամբ: Էնտեղ Պրեմիումը 1.95 լարի էր (մոտ 400 դրամ), էստեղ նույն ժամանակ 390 դրամ էր, հիմա 380 է: Երկու շաբաթ առաջ էի Վրաստանում: Հետո՞ ապեր:


իսկ աշխատավարձերն ու գործատեղերը ո՞նց են, օրինականությունը՞… ժողովրդի գնողունակությունը ո՞նց ա… Հայաստանում կարող ա տներն էլ էժան լինեն, բայց ձեռնտու չլինի առնելը…




> Վույ աման: Եվ ինչքա՞ն ենք կորցրել մեր ժողովրդով: Ապեր ժողովդրի կեսը առանց էն էլ Ռուսաստանում շինարարության վրա աշխատում է, ոչի՞նչ: Մոլիբդենը ալյումինն ու ոսկին լավ էլ դուրս են գալիս «փակ սահմաններով» Հայաստանից, ոչի՞նչ:


Չգիտեմ Վիշ ինչքան եք կորցրել, բայց որ մի հատ էկոնոմիստ ճարես կասի, ու կասի նաև թե քանի հատ գործարքի պոտենցիալ կարող է ունենալ Հայաստանը և ինչքանն է օգտագործում… էդ ինչի՞ ես հիշում որ  մեր ժողովրդի կեսը չնչին գումարով ռուսաստանում աշխատում ա, կարող ա՞ էսի չկայացած գործարքի կոմպենսացիան ա… թե էսի ո՞նց ա քո արգումենտին օգնում չեմ հասկանում… Վիշ ջան որ ժամանակ ունենաս մի հատ հետաքրքրվի թե *ինչքանով են առնում* էդ ոսկին ու մոլիբդենը ու էն ժամանակ կիմանաս ոչինչ թե ոնց… աչքիս անհավատալի, չնչին գումարներով են առնում…




> Դե սկսիր հաստավզերից, նոր ճամփեքից: Ինքդ էլ ակամայից երկրորդային պլան ես մղում ճամփեքը:


Վիշ ապեր, կարող ա՞ պարզ չեմ գրում հերթականության մասին… մի երկու գրառում վերև գնա նայի էլի, մատաղ




> Շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ ու ժամանակին, դու պրոբլեմ չունես: Սաղ պրոբլեմները Հայաստանի ներսում են, ոչ թե սահմանին ու դրանից դուրս: Պրոբլեմները սկսվում են, հենց որ ապրանքդ մտնում է Հայաստան:


Մինչև սահմանը ոնց եմ բերելու ապեր… ինչքանով… ինչով…




> ....
> շարունակելի


Շարունակի բռատ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա՞ որ Վիշ… էս կարող ա՞ մոռացել ես Էձիկի թշերը ոնց էին կսմթում… ու սենց մենք աջ ու ձախ թղթեր ստորագրելով ու Ղարաբաղը ֆուկ անելով բանակցություններից հետո ինձ ասում ես ապատեղեկացված ե՞մ… քո սատանդարտներով սաղ աշխարհն ա ապատեղեկացված…
> 
> իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ որ դու տեղեկացված չես… կամ էլ չես ուզում…


Մեֆ ամեն միտքդ առանձին վերցրած իր մեջ խեղաթյուրում (Չուկի սիրած բառն է) է պարունակում։
Ապեր, դու ասում ես «ամեն դեմ տված թուղթ ստորագրում ենք որովհետև մեր նախագահը իրա պաշտոնին մնալու ուրիշ ձև բացի դրսի օգնությունից չունի…» Ճի՞շտ է։ Հիմա հարց քեզ տամ՝ օրինակ Ալմաթի–ում բա ինչո՞ւ որևէ բան չստորագրվեց, եթե ամեն դեմ տված թուղթ պիտի սրանք ստորագրեին։ Ուրեմն էդքան էլ «ամեն» չի։ Մի հատ էլ հարց՝ խի հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունները վավերացվել ե՞ն։ Մի հատ էլ հարց, խի որ արձանագրությունները Սերժը չստորագրեր, զրկվելու էր իշխանությունի՞ց։ Ես քեզ պարզապես խնդրում եմ. եթե դու պարզապես ուզում ես քո «ճիշտ»–ը առաջ տանել, ապա սա անհամ քննարկում է։ Կողմնորշվիր։ 




> ապեր բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչներն իրենց ժողովրդի ֆակտորը օգտագործում են… ստեղ չհասկանալու բան չկա… "ժողովրդի առաջ հաշիվ տալն" իրենց օգտին են բանեցնում… էսի ընդունված բան ա… ես չեմ հորինում


Էլի բան չհասկացա։ Ժողովդրի ֆակտորի ու կոմպրոմիսի պահը մի հատ նորից։




> իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել չուզող հարևանին խնդրի… Վիշ ո՞նց ես կարդում գրածս, որ տենց ա դուրս գալիս… 
> 
> կասկած չկա որ Թևոն կապացուցի ապեր… Թևոն ընենց բաներ ա ապացուցում որ … իսկ Թևոն չի ասե՞լ թե չուզող հարևանիդ մինիմում չափերն ինչքան պտի լինեն, կամ եթե դու ես հանդիսանում հարևանիդ համար "չուզող հարևան"… կամ եթե "չուզող հարևանդ" ա նույն պրիցիպը օգտագործում… մնում ա ասես թե էդ ինչ կոմպրոմիսի ա բերելու մեր կոշտ դիրքորոշումը…  Թևոն կիմանա հաստատ…


Գրել ա, ուզում ես կարդա, չես ուզում՝ քո գործն է։ Իմ կարծիքով առողջ տրամաբանություն կա կոնկրետ այս թեմայով իր գրածների մեջ։ 




> իսկ աշխատավարձերն ու գործատեղերը ո՞նց են, օրինականությունը՞… ժողովրդի գնողունակությունը ո՞նց ա… Հայաստանում կարող ա տներն էլ էժան լինեն, բայց ձեռնտու չլինի առնելը…


Սահմանների բացումից հետո օրինականություն է՞ հաստատվելու։ Թե՞ Լևոնը գալու է, օրինականություն է հաստատելու, հետո կոմպրոմիսելու է, սահմանները բացվելու են, ու առա՜ջ, Հայաստան...  :Jpit:  Ու բոլորս երջանիկ ենք ու կուշտ։ Բոլոր գեղեցիկ գաղափարները գեղեցիկ մնում են այնքան, քանի դեռ չեն սկսում իրագործվել, հետո համը դուրս է գալիս։ :Tongue:  Արի ինքդ տես ժողովդրի գնողունակությունը։ Վրացիներից որ հաստատ լավ ենք ապրում, չկասկածես։




> Չգիտեմ Վիշ ինչքան եք կորցրել, բայց որ մի հատ էկոնոմիստ ճարես կասի, ու կասի նաև թե քանի հատ գործարքի պոտենցիալ կարող է ունենալ Հայաստանը և ինչքանն է օգտագործում… էդ ինչի՞ ես հիշում որ  մեր ժողովրդի կեսը չնչին գումարով ռուսաստանում աշխատում ա, կարող ա՞ էսի չկայացած գործարքի կոմպենսացիան ա… թե էսի ո՞նց ա քո արգումենտին օգնում չեմ հասկանում… Վիշ ջան որ ժամանակ ունենաս մի հատ հետաքրքրվի թե *ինչքանով են առնում* էդ ոսկին ու մոլիբդենը ու էն ժամանակ կիմանաս ոչինչ թե ոնց… աչքիս անհավատալի, չնչին գումարներով են առնում…


Հեսա ճարեմ, կասեմ ապեր։ Տրիբունն ու՞ր ա է... 





> Վիշ ապեր, կարող ա՞ պարզ չեմ գրում հերթականության մասին… մի երկու գրառում վերև գնա նայի էլի, մատաղ


Ապեր արի մի քիչ հերթականությունը փոխենք էլի, արի սկզբում ավելացնենք՝ «1. Հայաստանի բնակիչը դառնա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ օժտված ակտիվ քաղաքացի», սենց լավ ա՞։




> Մինչև սահմանը ոնց եմ բերելու ապեր… ինչքանով… ինչով…


Էժանով ապեր, ինչ և ինչքան ա պետք, ասա ասեմ։




> Շարունակի բռատ


Շարունակում եմ։ Ասում ես.



> հաշմանդամ մնալն ավելի մեծ հավանականություն ունի քան թե պատերազմը եթե մենք սկսենք կոմպրոմիսային բանակցություններ ադրբեջանցիների հետ…


Երևի տեղյակ չես, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Սերժը ինչ նախագահ է դառել, բանակցում է ադրբեջանցիների հետ։ Կոմպրոմիսային։ Լիքը ելույթներ է ունեցել ու հաստատել է, որ բանակցում է։ Ընդդիմադիր մամուլն էլ է գրել։ Երևի դու ուզում ես ասել, որ լավ չի բանակցում։ Սխալ է բանակցում։ Այ ստեղից շարունակիր։

Հետո ասում ես. 



> Վիշ ապեր, Նիկոլը լրագրող ա, ընդդիմության կողմնակից, ինքն էլ ա հայտարարել որ ինքը լրագրող ա ու իր ակտիվությունը պայմանավորում ա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ…


Ուրեմն Նիկոլը եթե հիշում ես, մասնակցում էր ինչ–որ պատգամավորական ընտրությունների, դա քաղաքական գործ է արդեն։ Ամեն մարդ չի չէ՞, որ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ կուզենա պատգամավոր դառնալ։ Դու կարդացի՞ր քաղաքական գործիչի սահմանումը։




> ապեր, էս պրոբլեմները, տարբեր հարթությունների վրա են, մեկը զուտ ներքին միջոցներով լուծելու խնդիր ա, մյուսը *գլոբալմիջազգային մակարդակի խնդիր ա*… երկուսն էլ լուծում են պահանջում, երկուսն էլ կենսական են … առանց մեկի մյուսւ չի աշխատի… հնարավոր բայց ոչ բավարար պայմանն է գործում…


Մեֆ, էդ գլոբալ միջազգային խնդիրները մեզնից կախված չեն, մեզ մեկ ա պարտադրելու են։ Դու ես ասել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ամեն միտքդ առանձին վերցրած իր մեջ խեղաթյուրում (Չուկի սիրած բառն է) է պարունակում։
> Ապեր, դու ասում ես «ամեն դեմ տված թուղթ ստորագրում ենք որովհետև մեր նախագահը իրա պաշտոնին մնալու ուրիշ ձև բացի դրսի օգնությունից չունի…» Ճի՞շտ է։ Հիմա հարց քեզ տամ՝ օրինակ Ալմաթի–ում բա ինչո՞ւ որևէ բան չստորագրվեց, եթե ամեն դեմ տված թուղթ պիտի սրանք ստորագրեին։ Ուրեմն էդքան էլ «ամեն» չի։ Մի հատ էլ հարց՝ խի հայ–թուրքական արձանագրությունները վավերացվել ե՞ն։ Մի հատ էլ հարց, խի որ արձանագրությունները Սերժը չստորագրեր, զրկվելու էր իշխանությունի՞ց։ Ես քեզ պարզապես խնդրում եմ. եթե դու պարզապես ուզում ես քո «ճիշտ»–ը առաջ տանել, ապա սա անհամ քննարկում է։ Կողմնորշվիր։


դե որպեսզի բանավեճը դառնա համով, դու հիմա բոլորիս կբացատրես թե հա-թուրքական արձանագրությունների նպատակը որն էր ու ինչի էր Սերժը տենց սպորտային տրամադրված պատմաբանների հանձնախմբով միասին… պայմանագրերի ազդեցությունը մենակ ստորգրելու ու վավերացնելու մեջ չի այլ պրոցեսի մեջ ա… Սերժը չվավերացրեց որովհետև իրա ուզածը չտվեցին, բայց պրոցեսից դուրս չեկավ որովհետև իրան պետք էր պրոցեսը դրսին ցույց տալու համար իր հնազանդությունը (մենակ չասես Սերժն ա նախաձեռնել հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունները, որ սահմանը բացի)… թուրքերը չվավերացրին որովհետև իրանց էլ պետք չի էդ արձանագրությունները, իրանց մենակ պրոցեսն ա պետք ցույց տալու համար որ բարի դրացիական հարաբերությունների ընթացքի մեջ են և չարժե ցեղասպանությունն առաջ քաշել… թուրքերի լամպուշկին չի հայ-թուրքական սահմանը… եթե մենք ենք "առանց պրոբլեմի" փակ սահմաններով ապրում, ապա իրանց 1000 տարի էլ պետք չի էդ սահմանը… հարց ապեր… ու՞մ էր պետք էս արձանագրությունները և ո՞վ շահեց… կարա՞ր սերժը չնախաձեռներ… Մայնֆորդյանն ինչ էր իրենից ներկայացնում… ինչի ոչ մի քայլ չի արվում Ղարաբաղին հետ բերել բանակցությունների կողմ դարձնել… թող Ալմա աթիում էլ չստորագրի մի բան, բայց զատո դրա տեղը 49 տարվա պայմանագիրը վայրկյանական ստորագրեց, սկի գլխի չընկանք թե երբ եղավ… Սերժը որ չստորագրեր զրկվելու էր իշխանությունից թե չէ ինչի՞ ստորագրեց, կարող ա՞ դիվանագետ ա… երկրին ի՞նչ օգուտ եղավ սրանից… 

Իմ կողմնորոշումը հստակ ա Վիշ ջան, ու "իմ ճիշտը" առաջ տանելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա… բա հո ուրիշինը չեմ տանելու… 





> Էլի բան չհասկացա։ Ժողովդրի ֆակտորի ու կոմպրոմիսի պահը մի հատ նորից։


կներես Վիշ ջան, բայց ստեղ արդեն ես քեզ չեմ կարող օգնել, մեկին խնդրի թող բացատրի… կամ էլ հետևի արտասահմանյան քաղաքական գործընթացներին…





> Գրել ա, ուզում ես կարդա, չես ուզում՝ քո գործն է։ Իմ կարծիքով առողջ տրամաբանություն կա կոնկրետ այս թեմայով իր գրածների մեջ։


իհարկե գրել ա, ցավդ տանեմ… ու համոզված եմ որ ապացուցել ա թե ոնց, եթե Հայաստանը (նոմինալ 3 մլն բնակչությամբ) պոպոքի կարծրությամբ քաղաքականություն վարի ու ստատուս քվոն հեշտ-ու-հանգիստ պահի, թուրքիան ու ադրբեջանը (համապատասխանաբար 80 մլն և 8մլն նոմինալ բնակչությամբ) պտի համաձայնվեն "հայկական կոմպրոմիսներին" … առանց կարդալու էլ պարզ ա որ հնարավոր ա… 





> Սահմանների բացումից հետո օրինականություն է՞ հաստատվելու։ Թե՞ Լևոնը գալու է, օրինականություն է հաստատելու, հետո կոմպրոմիսելու է, սահմանները բացվելու են, ու առա՜ջ, Հայաստան...  Ու բոլորս երջանիկ ենք ու կուշտ։ Բոլոր գեղեցիկ գաղափարները գեղեցիկ մնում են այնքան, քանի դեռ չեն սկսում իրագործվել, հետո համը դուրս է գալիս։ Արի ինքդ տես ժողովդրի գնողունակությունը։ *Վրացիներից որ հաստատ լավ ենք ապրում, չկասկածես*։


Վիշ հարցս վրացիների գնողունակության, գործատեղերի ու օրինականության մասին էր… ի՞նչ կապ ունի Լևոնն ու սերժի նախընտրական կարգախոսը… Վիշ ես քո օբյեկտիվությանը վստահում եմ ապեր, դու ասա… բա որ վրացիներից լավ ենք ապրում, էդ ոնց ա լինում որ Հայաստանից գնալ ուզողներն ավելի շատ են քան Վրաստանից… 






> Հեսա ճարեմ, կասեմ ապեր։ Տրիբունն ու՞ր ա է...


հա Վիշ ջան ճարի, ասա






> Ապեր արի մի քիչ հերթականությունը փոխենք էլի, արի սկզբում ավելացնենք՝ «1. *Հայաստանի բնակիչը դառնա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ օժտված ակտիվ քաղաքացի»*, սենց լավ ա՞։


ուզում ես ասել, նախ *քաղաքացիական հասարակություն* (քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ օժտված ակտիվ քաղաքացին հենց էդա… չվիճես) հետո իշխանափոխությու՞ն… անենք ապեր, չուզողն էլ Մեֆիստոֆելն ըլնի…




> Էժանով ապեր, ինչ և ինչքան ա պետք, ասա ասեմ։


դրա պատասխանը էդ չի Վիշապ ջան… հավատա…

Շարունակում եմ։ Ասում ես.

Երևի տեղյակ չես, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Սերժը ինչ նախագահ է դառել, բանակցում է ադրբեջանցիների հետ։ Կոմպրոմիսային։ Լիքը ելույթներ է ունեցել ու հաստատել է, որ բանակցում է։ Ընդդիմադիր մամուլն էլ է գրել։ Երևի դու ուզում ես ասել, որ լավ չի բանակցում։ Սխալ է բանակցում։ Այ ստեղից շարունակիր։

Հետո ասում ես. 




> Ուրեմն Նիկոլը եթե հիշում ես, մասնակցում էր ինչ–որ պատգամավորական ընտրությունների, դա քաղաքական գործ է արդեն։ Ամեն մարդ չի չէ՞, որ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ կուզենա պատգամավոր դառնալ։ Դու կարդացի՞ր քաղաքական գործիչի սահմանումը։


Նիկոլի հաշվով ճիշտ ես ասում… ես լրիվ մոռացել էի որ ինքն առաջադրվել էր թեկնածու… ֆորմալ առումով ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց համաձայնվի որ Թևոյի հայտը ավելի ծանրակշիռա… ինքն ասում ա որ նոր ուժի գաղափարախոսն ա ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ առաջնորդը լինի և ասում ա որ 7օրում գրվածները նոր ուժի գաղափարական հիմք են… 





> Մեֆ, էդ գլոբալ միջազգային խնդիրները *մեզնից կախված չեն*, մեզ մեկ ա պարտադրելու են։ Դու ես ասել։


եթե մենք չենք մասնակցում հարցի լուծմանը ապա հարցն ինքն իրեն է լուծվելու առանց մեր մասնակցության, որովհետև ոչ ոք, ոչ դու ոչ էլ Թևոն չեք կարող երաշխավորել որ ստատուս քվոն անվերջ կարող ենք պահել…

----------


## Վիշապ

> դե որպեսզի բանավեճը դառնա համով, դու հիմա բոլորիս կբացատրես թե հա-թուրքական արձանագրությունների նպատակը որն էր ու ինչի էր Սերժը տենց սպորտային տրամադրված պատմաբանների հանձնախմբով միասին… պայմանագրերի ազդեցությունը մենակ ստորգրելու ու վավերացնելու մեջ չի այլ պրոցեսի մեջ ա… Սերժը չվավերացրեց որովհետև իրա ուզածը չտվեցին, բայց պրոցեսից դուրս չեկավ որովհետև իրան պետք էր պրոցեսը դրսին ցույց տալու համար իր հնազանդությունը* (մենակ չասես Սերժն ա նախաձեռնել հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունները, որ սահմանը բացի)*…


Մեֆ ջան, ախր մի քիչ մտածիր է։ Սերժին ո՞վ էր ասել, որ Գյուլին հրավիրի ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, չլինի՞ ռուսները։ Ռուսներին հազար տարի պե՞տք է Հայաստանի կոմպլեմենտարիզմը, իրենց ընդհակառակը, պետք է ռուսաստանացված Հայաստան։ ԱՄՆ–ի՞ն։ Դիցուք ԱՄՆ–ին պետք էր Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը թուլացնել կովկասում, է հետո ի՞նչ, դա չէ՞ր շատերիդ ուզածը։ Դու համ ուզում ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հարևանների հետ, համ էլ դժգոհում ես Սերժի նախաձեռնությունից։ Բա փոխզիջումային բազարներ էին, ինչի՞ց ես դժգոհ։ Հա, որ լավ չստացվե՞ց։ Բա հիմա էլի փոխզիջումային տարբերակով լուծումներ ես ուզում, կարծում ես լավ է ստացվելու՞։ Համ ասում ես «Սերժը չվավերացրեց որովհետև իրա ուզածը չտվեցին,» համ էլ ասում ես ինչ թուղթ դեմ են տալիս ստորագրում է, որ իշխանությունը չկորցնի։ Հիմա ո՞րն ես ճիշտ ասում։





> Վիշ ես քո օբյեկտիվությանը վստահում եմ ապեր, դու ասա… բա որ վրացիներից լավ ենք ապրում, էդ ոնց ա լինում որ Հայաստանից գնալ ուզողներն ավելի շատ են քան Վրաստանից…


Ասեմ բռատ։ Հայերս աշխատասեր ժողովուրդ ենք ի տարբերություն վրացիների։ Ու հայերս ուզում ենք մեր աշխատանքը գնահատված տեսնել։ Հարմար պայմանների դեպքում լավ էլ առաջ ենք գնում, էն որ ասում ես Ռուսաստանում գրոշներով աշխատող ժողովուրդ, մոռանում ես նշել թե էդ նույն Ռուսաստանում քանի հայ միլիոնատեր կա։ Իսկ վրացին որ գնաց դուրս էլի չի աշխատելու ու ապրելու է ավելի վատ, որովհետև Վրաստանում գոնե տուն ու տեղ ունի, ջո՞կ։




> Նիկոլի հաշվով ճիշտ ես ասում… ես լրիվ մոռացել էի որ ինքն առաջադրվել էր թեկնածու… ֆորմալ առումով ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց համաձայնվի որ *Թևոյի հայտը ավելի ծանրակշիռա…* ինքն ասում ա որ նոր ուժի գաղափարախոսն ա ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ առաջնորդը լինի և ասում ա որ 7օրում գրվածները նոր ուժի գաղափարական հիմք են…


Հայտով դեռ քաղաքական գործիչ չդարձավ։ Տենց հայտեր ով ասես որ չի ներկայացրել, կապրենք կտեսնենք։ 




> եթե մենք չենք մասնակցում հարցի լուծմանը ապա հարցն ինքն իրեն է լուծվելու առանց մեր մասնակցության, որովհետև ոչ ոք, ոչ դու ոչ էլ Թևոն չեք կարող երաշխավորել որ ստատուս քվոն անվերջ կարող ենք պահել…


Բռատ ոչ մեկ անվերջ պահելու մասին չի խոսել։ Խոսվել է կոշտ դիրքորոշման մասին։ Քուրդ Ալիևի (չեմ վիրավորում, էթնիկ քուրդ է) դիրքորոշումներին համարժեք դիրքորոշումեր։ Նա ասում է երբեք Ղարաբաղը անկախություն չի ստանա, մենք էլ պիտի ասենք, դու երբեք հողերի հույս չունենաս։ Ու տենց կբանակցենք։ Հա, կայֆ ա սենց։ Թե չէ մարդամեկը վեր է կացել ու սեփական ժողովդրին վախեցնում է պատերազմով ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ինչ ազերները։ Դա ի՞նչ երևույթ է քո կարծիքով։




> ու համոզված եմ որ ապացուցել ա թե ոնց, եթե Հայաստանը (նոմինալ 3 մլն բնակչությամբ) պոպոքի կարծրությամբ քաղաքականություն վարի ու ստատուս քվոն հեշտ-ու-հանգիստ պահի, թուրքիան ու ադրբեջանը (համապատասխանաբար 80 մլն և 8մլն նոմինալ բնակչությամբ) պտի համաձայնվեն "հայկական կոմպրոմիսներին" …


Չեմ ջոկում թե ինչ կապ ունի բնակչությունը։ Տենց սաղս պիտի կզենք Չինաստանի ու Հնդկաստանի առաջ։ Տենց 7 միլիոնանոց Իսրայելը պիտի կզի 70 միլիոնանոց Իրանի ու 70 միլիոնանոց Եգիպտոսի առաջ։ Ինչ ասեն, պիտի սուս ու փուս անի։

----------

davidus (25.08.2010), Tig (25.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ախր մի քիչ մտածիր է։ Սերժին ո՞վ էր ասել, որ Գյուլին հրավիրի ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, չլինի՞ ռուսները։ Ռուսներին հազար տարի պե՞տք է Հայաստանի կոմպլեմենտարիզմը, իրենց ընդհակառակը, պետք է ռուսաստանացված Հայաստան։ ԱՄՆ–ի՞ն։ Դիցուք ԱՄՆ–ին պետք էր Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը թուլացնել կովկասում, է հետո ի՞նչ, դա չէ՞ր շատերիդ ուզածը։ *Դու համ ուզում ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հարևանների հետ, համ էլ դժգոհում ես Սերժի նախաձեռնությունից*։ Բա փոխզիջումային բազարներ էին, ինչի՞ց ես դժգոհ։ Հա, որ լավ չստացվե՞ց։ Բա հիմա էլի փոխզիջումային տարբերակով լուծումներ ես ուզում, կարծում ես լավ է ստացվելու՞։ Համ ասում ես «Սերժը չվավերացրեց որովհետև իրա ուզածը չտվեցին,» համ էլ ասում ես ինչ թուղթ դեմ են տալիս ստորագրում է, որ իշխանությունը չկորցնի։ Հիմա ո՞րն ես ճիշտ ասում։


Ապեր, մի հատ դու էլ մտածի, սերժի ինչին էր պետք այս ամբողջ ղալմաղալը… ինչի պիտի իր անդարդ գլուխը դնի դրադի տակ… այդ ժամանակ (որոշ չափով էլ այսօր) ԱՄՆ-Եվրոպա-Ռուսաստան շահերը համընկնում էին… որ այդ ժամանակվա իրադարձությունները դիտես կտեսնես նրանք ինչքան կոմպրոմիսներ են արել մեկմեկու… Սերժին ու Թուրքերին հստակ առաջարկվել էր հարաբերությունները բարելավել, բայց Թուրքիայի վրա նույն լծակները չունեն ինչ Հայաստանի վրա… դրա համար էլ սերժը պատմաբանների հանձնախումբ մեջտեղ բերեց ու վստահ եմ մի քանի բանավոր համաձայնությաններ էլ ունեցավ Ղարաբաղի հաշվով և հենց դրա համար էլ Ցյուրիխում բոլորը ուրախ-ուրախ կանգնած նկարվում են իսկ էձիկը սփրթնած թուփը հազիվ էր կուլ տալիս… իսկ ֆուտբոլը Սերժի ստեղծագործական մտքի թռիչքն էր, կարար տեղը տառականների մրցույթ էլ լիներ իմաստը նույնն էր… 

Ապեր ասել ենք, փոխզիջում, բարի դրացիական հարաբերություններ, բայց ընտրյալ ու լավ քաղաքական գործչի միջոցով… ապեր էդ նույնն է որ ունենաս լավ կամ վատ փաստաբան. լավի դեպքում քիչ կնստես, վատի դեպքում շատ, իսկ շատ լավի դեպքում կարող է պայմանական տան… OK? Եթե մեկի կույրաղիքը պետք է հեռացվի, ապա դա չի նշանակում որ ցանկացած մարդ կարող է, կամ իրավունք ունի վիրահատել հիվանդին… փոխզիջումնային տարբերակի մասին սերժով չեն դատում…





> Ասեմ բռատ։ Հայերս աշխատասեր ժողովուրդ ենք* ի տարբերություն վրացիների*։ Ու հայերս ուզում ենք մեր աշխատանքը գնահատված տեսնել։ Հարմար պայմանների դեպքում լավ էլ առաջ ենք գնում, էն որ ասում ես Ռուսաստանում գրոշներով աշխատող ժողովուրդ, մոռանում ես նշել թե էդ նույն Ռուսաստանում քանի հայ միլիոնատեր կա։ *Իսկ վրացին որ գնաց դուրս էլի չի աշխատելու ու ապրելու է ավելի վատ*, որովհետև Վրաստանում գոնե տուն ու տեղ ունի, ջո՞կ։



Վիշ ապեր, մեկ էլ սենց բան չասես… էսի մեզ պատիվ չի բերում, նամանավանդ որ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում… մենք բոլորս էլ մեր ժողովրդին ու երկիրը սիրում ենք, բայց ուրիշների մասին սենց արտահայտվելը շատ սխալ ա… էս բանավեճը դու հաղթելու շանս չունես…




> Հայտով դեռ քաղաքական գործիչ չդարձավ։ Տենց հայտեր ով ասես որ չի ներկայացրել, կապրենք կտեսնենք։


Վիշ ջան, Թևոն քեզ համար բավականին ծանրակշիռ անձնավորություն է ու նրա հայտն էլ պիտի որ գոնե քեզ համար լինի բավականին հիմնավոր… կարող ա՞ կասկածում ես… բայց "կապրենք կտեսնենք"-ի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ… 





> Բռատ ոչ մեկ անվերջ պահելու մասին չի խոսել։ Խոսվել է կոշտ դիրքորոշման մասին։ Քուրդ Ալիևի (չեմ վիրավորում, էթնիկ քուրդ է) դիրքորոշումներին համարժեք դիրքորոշումեր։ Նա ասում է երբեք Ղարաբաղը անկախություն չի ստանա, մենք էլ պիտի ասենք, դու երբեք հողերի հույս չունենաս։ *Ու տենց կբանակցենք*։ Հա, կայֆ ա սենց։ Թե չէ մարդամեկը վեր է կացել ու սեփական ժողովդրին վախեցնում է պատերազմով ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ինչ ազերները։ Դա ի՞նչ երևույթ է քո կարծիքով։


"ինչքան պետք ա էնքան էլ կպահենք"-ը, համարյա անվերջի տարբերակ ա Վիշ ջան… եթե դուրս ես գալիս ժողովրդի առաջ էդ արտահայտությունը նշանակում ա անվերջ… իսկ եթե Ալիևը տենց էլ չհամաձայնվի մեր պայմաններին, վերջիվերջո նրանք առանց էդ հողերի լավ էլ յոլա են գնում, իսկ մենք էդ հողերով միասին ու փակ ճանապարհներով երկիրը չենք կարողանում գլուխ բերել, էլ չեմ ասում որ ազատագրված տարածքները վերաբնակեցնելու հետ էլ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք (ոչ էն ա բնակեցնենք. ոչ էն ա չէ)… ապեր, եթե սպասում ես որ ադրբեջանցիները պտի գան ասեն "օքեյ, լավ, Ղարաբաղը ձեզ ճամփեքն էլ բացում ենք", մեղմ ասած շատ երկար պտի սպասես… իսկ եթե ուզում ես պահել էնքան մինչև ուժասպառ լինենք, պտի պարզ, բաց տեքստով ասես… եթե գիտես ինչպես կարելի է հավերժ (կամ ոնց որ դու ես ասում  "ինչքան պետք ա") պահել ստատուս քվոն ասա իմանանք…

…ինչ վերաբերվում ա ժողովրդին վախեցնելու, ապա դա վախեցնել չի…բժշկական լեզվով ասած "չեմ վախեցնում, այլ զգուշացնում եմ"… վախենալ պետք չի, զգուշանալ է պտք… խուճապը  վախի արդյունք է, իսկ սթափ դատողությունն ու լուծումը զգուշության…




> Չեմ ջոկում թե ինչ կապ ունի բնակչությունը։ Տենց սաղս պիտի կզենք Չինաստանի ու Հնդկաստանի առաջ։ Տենց 7 միլիոնանոց Իսրայելը պիտի կզի 70 միլիոնանոց Իրանի ու 70 միլիոնանոց Եգիպտոսի առաջ։ Ինչ ասեն, պիտի սուս ու փուս անի։


Կապ չունի՞… բա որ կապ չունի էլ խի՞ ենք ռուսի ո..ը մտել Վիշ ջան ու հպարտանում թե մեր անվտանգությունն ենք ապահովում… ապեր հազար ասինք ոչ ոք չի ասում պիտի սուս ու փուս անենք… ոչ մի տեղ տենց բա չկա ասված ու գրված… 

ապեր "սաղս" Չինաստանից շատ ենք, Հնդկաստանից էլ… Իսրայելի դեպքը լավ ուսումնասիրի բռատ, վռազ-վռազ մի ասա, ընդեղ ահագին կոմպրոմիսների ու բարի դրացիության մոմենտներ կա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շաբաթ օրվա "Ազատության" տեսակետների խաչմերուկում Մարինեի (ազգանունը չեմ հիշում… գլխարկով ու կլոր շրջանակներով ակնոցով կնոջ) և Տիգրան Պասկևիչյանի միջև բանավեճ էր… հետաքրքիր է և թեմայի շրջանակներում… լինքը որ գտնեմ կդնեմ… նոր ուժի մասին է

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Վիշ ապեր, մեկ էլ սենց բան չասես… էսի մեզ պատիվ չի բերում, նամանավանդ որ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում… մենք բոլորս էլ մեր ժողովրդին ու երկիրը սիրում ենք, բայց ուրիշների մասին սենց արտահայտվելը շատ սխալ ա… էս բանավեճը դու հաղթելու շանս չունես…
> ...


Մեֆ, դու դեռ չե՞ս կողմնորոշվել։ :Wink:  Օբյեկտիվություն ես ուզում ու ասում ես «էս բանավեճը դու հաղթելու շանս չունես…»: Հիմա ես որ ասեմ դու լրիվ սխալ ես, սա կլինի օբյեկտի՞վ։ Չունեմ՝ չունեմ բռատ, համարի որ դու հաղթել ես։ :Tongue:  Օբյեկտիվությունն էլ թող մի հատ ծխի՝ հանգստանա։

Հ.Գ. Օրինակ վրացիների թամբալությունը տեսած մարդը իրավունք չունի՞ դրա մասին արտահայտվելու։ Իսկ որ ասեի՝ հայերս բառադի ու անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդ ենք, կարող ա՞ շնորհակալություն էլ տայիր։ :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու դեռ չե՞ս կողմնորոշվել։ Օբյեկտիվություն ես ուզում ու ասում ես «էս բանավեճը դու հաղթելու շանս չունես…»: Հիմա ես որ ասեմ դու լրիվ սխալ ես, սա կլինի օբյեկտի՞վ։ Չունեմ՝ չունեմ բռատ, համարի որ դու հաղթել ես։ Օբյեկտիվությունն էլ թող մի հատ ծխի՝ հանգստանա։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Օրինակ վրացիների թամբալությունը տեսած մարդը իրավունք չունի՞ դրա մասին արտահայտվելու։ Իսկ որ ասեի՝ հայերս բառադի ու անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդ ենք, կարող ա՞ շնորհակալություն էլ տայիր։


երբ որ մի հատ հայ ասում ա որ հայերն ավելի աշխատասեր են քան վրացիները, որովհետև հայերն ուրիշի երկրում աշխատում ու միլիոնատեր են դառնում ու հետո ասում ա "Իսկ վրացին որ գնաց դուրս էլի չի աշխատելու ու ապրելու է ավելի վատ, որովհետև Վրաստանում գոնե տուն ու տեղ ունի," սա օբյեկտիվության հետ առնչություն չունի… ու հենց սրանից ելնելով ես բոլոր հիմքերն ունեմ քո օբյեկտիվության վրա կասկածելու… ու էդ հեչ կարևոր չի թե դու ինչքան ես տեսել վրացիների ծուլությունը… եթե վրացին նման բան ասեր մեր հասցեին դու դա օբյեկտիվ կհամարեի՞ր… դու էլ գիտես որ մեր մասին էլ շատ վատ բաներ կարող են ասել… 

Հայերի մասին ինչքան ուզում ես ասա, իմ շնորհակալության կարիքը չկա… և դու էլ գիտես որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են… 

… ու մի բան էլ Վիշ ջան, ուրիշի երկրում հաջողությունների հասածով չի չափվում տվյալ ժողովրդի խելքն ու աշխատասիրությունը… նամանավանդ որ էդ ժողովուրդը երկիր ունի…

----------

Chuk (31.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> … ու մի բան էլ Վիշ ջան, ուրիշի երկրում հաջողությունների հասածով չի չափվում տվյալ ժողովրդի խելքն ու աշխատասիրությունը… նամանավանդ որ էդ ժողովուրդը երկիր ունի…


Մեֆ, ես խելքի մասին դեռ բան չեմ ասել: Խելագարն էլ կարող է աշխատասեր լինել: Մեր սերը մեր երկրի նկատմամբ նեկրոֆիլիզմ է, ու միշտ հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որ էդ նեկրոֆիլիայի կրակի վրա անընդհատ յուղ են ավելացնում: Հասկացա՞ր, ինչու են մարդիկ ուզում դուրս գնալ: Որ երկիրը փլվի, տեղը մի մեծ դամբարան լինի ու դարերով սիրենք: :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես խելքի մասին դեռ բան չեմ ասել: Խելագարն էլ կարող է աշխատասեր լինել: Մեր սերը մեր երկրի նկատմամբ նեկրոֆիլիզմ է, ու միշտ հայտնվում են մարդիկ, որ էդ նեկրոֆիլիայի կրակի վրա անընդհատ յուղ են ավելացնում: Հասկացա՞ր, ինչու են մարդիկ ուզում դուրս գնալ: Որ երկիրը փլվի, տեղը մի մեծ դամբարան լինի ու դարերով սիրենք:


Ինչ նեկրոֆիլիա Վիշապ ջան, ինձ թվում էր որ երկրից գնում են գործ չլինելու պատճառով… կարծեմ դու էլ էիր տենց մտածում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ նեկրոֆիլիա Վիշապ ջան, ինձ թվում էր որ երկրից գնում են գործ չլինելու պատճառով… կարծեմ դու էլ էիր տենց մտածում…


Մեֆ, 2009-ի պաշտոնական տվյալներով Վրաստանում գործազրկությունը 17 տոկոս է եղել, իսկ Հայաստանում՝ 7: Ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալները չասեմ, թե չէ ստիպված քեզ Վրաստանի տոմս եմ առնելու: Հիմա եթե վրացիք թամբալ ու անբաշար չեն, ապա հայերը նեկրոֆիլ են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, 2009-ի պաշտոնական տվյալներով Վրաստանում գործազրկությունը 17 տոկոս է եղել, իսկ Հայաստանում՝ 7: Ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալները չասեմ, թե չէ ստիպված քեզ Վրաստանի տոմս եմ առնելու: Հիմա եթե վրացիք թամբալ ու անբաշար չեն, ապա հայերը նեկրոֆիլ են:


Մալադեց Վիշ… ընենց ուժեղ բան ասիր որ չեմ իմանում ինչ ասեմ… էդ դու երբվանի՞ց ես Հայաստանի պաշտոնական տվյալները տենց լուրջ ընդունում… նշանակում ա Կալիֆոռնիայից լավ ա էդտեղ, մեզ մոտ 9 տոկոս ա պաշտոնական, իսկ ոչ պաշտոնական ասում են մինչև 12%… ապեր դու ադիբեկ ահարոնյանին քիչ լսի… պաշտոնականին որ լսես ընտրություններն էլ են անցել ազատ, արդար և թափանցիկ… էկոնոմիկան էլ աճ ա տալիս… էլ ինչից ես բողոքում…

Ապեր, Վրացիները շատ հնարավոր ա որ ճիշտ են ասում իրանց թիվը, կամ ասենք էդքան էլ չեն կեղծում…  մերոնք կարող ա և ճիշտ են ասում եթե հաշվի առնենք որ աշխատունակների 50% դրսում ա, 30% աշխատում ա, իսկ 10% որպես գործազուրկ չի գրանցվում… էս ես հենց ընենց թվեր եմ ասում, բայց իրական ֆակտորներ են…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մալադեց Վիշ… ընենց ուժեղ բան ասիր որ չեմ իմանում ինչ ասեմ… էդ դու երբվանի՞ց ես Հայաստանի պաշտոնական տվյալները տենց լուրջ ընդունում… նշանակում ա Կալիֆոռնիայից լավ ա էդտեղ, մեզ մոտ 9 տոկոս ա պաշտոնական, իսկ ոչ պաշտոնական ասում են մինչև 12%… ապեր դու ադիբեկ ահարոնյանին քիչ լսի… պաշտոնականին որ լսես ընտրություններն էլ են անցել ազատ, արդար և թափանցիկ… էկոնոմիկան էլ աճ ա տալիս… էլ ինչից ես բողոքում…
> 
> Ապեր, Վրացիները շատ հնարավոր ա որ ճիշտ են ասում իրանց թիվը, կամ ասենք էդքան էլ չեն կեղծում…  մերոնք կարող ա և ճիշտ են ասում եթե հաշվի առնենք որ աշխատունակների 50% դրսում ա, 30% աշխատում ա, իսկ 10% որպես գործազուրկ չի գրանցվում… էս ես հենց ընենց թվեր եմ ասում, բայց իրական ֆակտորներ են…


Մեֆ, էդ դու խի ում ես լսե՞լ, որ ասում ես ամենաշատը Հայաստանից են ուզում գաղթել:  :Tongue: 
Ապեր, իմ շրջապատում գործազուրկ մարդ միայն մայրս է, էն էլ անաշխատունակ է, սենց լավ ա՞: Մեր շենքում քարը պայթի տրաքի 10 տոկոս տնային տնտեսուհիներ կան, մնացած բոլոր աշխատունակները աշխատանք ունեն, հավատում ե՞ս: Արի «հավատում եմ/չեմ հավատում» խաղը խաղանք: Ապեր քո փաստարկներն էլ լրիվ հիմնված են ընդդիմադիր թերթերի գրածի վրա, չէ՞ ախպերս: Դրանց գրածների քանի տոկոսին ես հավատու՞մ, 100, թե՞ 95: 
Թևոյին կարդա, լավ.
Գիշերային որոշման տարելիցը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էդ դու խի ում ես լսե՞լ, որ ասում ես ամենաշատը Հայաստանից են ուզում գաղթել: 
> Ապեր, իմ շրջապատում գործազուրկ մարդ միայն մայրս է, էն էլ անաշխատունակ է, սենց լավ ա՞: Մեր շենքում քարը պայթի տրաքի 10 տոկոս տնային տնտեսուհիներ կան, մնացած բոլոր աշխատունակները աշխատանք ունեն, հավատում ե՞ս: Արի «հավատում եմ/չեմ հավատում» խաղը խաղանք: Ապեր քո փաստարկներն էլ լրիվ հիմնված են ընդդիմադիր թերթերի գրածի վրա, չէ՞ ախպերս: Դրանց գրածների քանի տոկոսին ես հավատու՞մ, 100, թե՞ 95: 
> Թևոյին կարդա, լավ.
> Գիշերային որոշման տարելիցը


Ես "Ազատությունն" եմ հիմնականում լսում… քո ասածներին հավատում եմ Վիշ ջան, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դուրս ա գալիս որ Հայաստանը շատ երկրներից ավելի լավ ա Գերմանիա (7.6%), Կանադա (8.9%), Ֆրանսիա (9.7%) Ռուսաստան (8.9%)… 

եթե երկուսն էլ նույն աղբյուրն ա ասում, ավելի վատ իր համար…

----------


## Chuk

Իմ ապրած Հայաստանում գործազրկության թիվը 7 տոկոսից անհամեմատ մեծ է, իսկ էն չգործազուրկների մի զգալի հատված էլ աշխատում է այնպիսի աշխատավարձով, որ իր կարգավիճակը գործազուրկից տարբերվում է գրեթե միայն նրանով, որ ինքը ամբողջ ժամանակ տանը նստած չէ, օրվա կեսն այլ տեղ է նստած: Սա իմ ապրած Հայաստանն է, ուր գործազուրկների թիվն իսկապես գնալով պակասում է՝ արտագաղթի պատճառով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես "Ազատությունն" եմ հիմնականում լսում… քո ասածներին հավատում եմ Վիշ ջան, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դուրս ա գալիս որ Հայաստանը շատ երկրներից ավելի լավ ա Գերմանիա (7.6%), Կանադա (8.9%), Ֆրանսիա (9.7%) Ռուսաստան (8.9%)… 
> 
> եթե երկուսն էլ նույն աղբյուրն ա ասում, ավելի վատ իր համար…


Մեֆ Հայաստանում շատերը աշխատանք ունեն: Բայց մեծամասամբ գրոշներ են վաստակում: Օրինակ իմ դիմացի հարևանենք հինգ շունչ են, բացի տատից սաղ աշխատում են: Մարդը շինարար բանվոր, կինը ճաշարանում ամանեղենի վրա, երկու ուսանող երեխեքն էլ կաֆեներում օրվա կեսը մատուցող մինչև ուշ գիշեր: Ու պատկերացրու մեծը վիզ դրեց գերազանցիկ դարձավ ու սկսեց անվճար սովորել: Ու վերջերս էլ տունը ծախեցին ու հողամասով առանձնատուն առան կիսակառույց ու հիմա սարքում-մարքում են մանրից, համ էլ որ ձեռի հետ հող մշակեն: Բռատ, այ տենց թեկուզ մի հատ վրացի տեսնես, բեր կոխի աչքս: :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:42 ----------




> Իմ ապրած Հայաստանում գործազրկության թիվը 7 տոկոսից անհամեմատ մեծ է, իսկ էն չգործազուրկների մի զգալի հատված էլ աշխատում է այնպիսի աշխատավարձով, որ իր կարգավիճակը գործազուրկից տարբերվում է գրեթե միայն նրանով, որ ինքը ամբողջ ժամանակ տանը նստած չէ, օրվա կեսն այլ տեղ է նստած: *Սա իմ ապրած Հայաստանն է, ուր գործազուրկների թիվն իսկապես գնալով պակասում է՝ արտագաղթի պատճառով:*


Չուկ, ինձ թվում է, որ հիմիկվա արտագաղթողների մեծ մասը ոչ թե գործազուրկներ են, այլ հակառակը՝ լավ էլ գործ ունեցողներ են ու դեռ հետներն էլ կապիտալ են տանում արտերկիր: Գործազուրկ անճար մարդու համար դուրս գալը էլ ավելի դժվար է: Այսինքն հիմնականում աչքաբաց մարդիկ են դուրս գնում, որովհետև քյալերն են էս երկրի տերը: Հիմա հայ-թուրքական սահմանի ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը որ լուծենք, կարող է՞ մարդիկ ներգաղթեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինձ թվում է, որ հիմիկվա արտագաղթողների մեծ մասը ոչ թե գործազուրկներ են, այլ հակառակը՝ լավ էլ գործ ունեցողներ են ու դեռ հետներն էլ կապիտալ են տանում արտերկիր: Գործազուրկ անճար մարդու համար դուրս գալը էլ ավելի դժվար է: Այսինքն հիմնականում աչքաբաց մարդիկ են դուրս գնում, որովհետև քյալերն են էս երկրի տերը: Հիմա հայ-թուրքական սահմանի ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը որ լուծենք, կարող է՞ մարդիկ ներգաղթեն:


Վիշ, ես ստատիստիկա չեմ անցկացրել ու չեմ տիրապետում ուրիշի անցկացրածի տվյալներին, բայց ահագին ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որ տուն-տեղ ծախելով գնացել են էստեղ կամ գործ չունենալու, կամ էլ էնպիսի գործ ունենալու պատճառով, որ հազիվ էին գոյատևում: Ես ճիշտ չեմ համարում գնացողներից կամ մնացողներից որևէ մեկին գնահատական տալը՝ խելք-քյալ, ճարակ-անճարակ տարբերակով: Դեպքերը չափազանց բազմազան ու բարդ են: 

Իսկ ԼՂՀ հարցի լուծումից ու Թուրքիայի սահման բացելուց հետո, այո, կարող է գան:
Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ հարցերը լուծեցինք մարդիկ ասելու են «Դզեց, էդ հարցերը լուծվեցին, գնում ենք Հայաստան»:

Երկու բառով նկարագրեմ իմ պատկերացրած մոդելը:
ԼՂՀ հարցը ու սահմանների հարցը կարող է լուծել միայն լեգիտիմ ու թիկունքին ժողովուրդ ունեցող իշխանությունը: Կապ չունի լուծման տարբերակը, դրանք բազմազան են: Էս երկու պայմանը կարևոր են: Հետևաբար իշխանափոխությունը մնում է առաջնային նախապայման:

Դրանից հետո լուծում ենք այդ հարցերը՝ միաժամանակ ներքին հարցերը անտերության չմատնելով: Ինչու՞ ենք լուծում: Որովհետև այդ հարցերի լուծումը արագացնում ու հեշտացնում ա Հայաստանի զարգացումը, խթան է առաջանում:

Հարցերը լուծելուց հետո երբ երկիրը սկսում է իսկապես զարգանալ տանում ենք ներգաղթման քաղաքականություն, որը ավելի հեշտ է, որտև արդեն մենք զարգացող, բաց սահմաններով, պատերազմական վիճակում չգտնվող երկիր ենք, որովհետև Վարդանուշն այլևս պատերազմից վախենալով տղուն Իտալիայում չի պահում, որովհետև Սերոբը հասկանաում է, որ այստեղ աշխատելով էլ կարող է ապրել և այլն:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ Հայաստանում շատերը աշխատանք ունեն: Բայց մեծամասամբ գրոշներ են վաստակում: Օրինակ իմ դիմացի հարևանենք հինգ շունչ են, բացի տատից սաղ աշխատում են: Մարդը շինարար բանվոր, կինը ճաշարանում ամանեղենի վրա, երկու ուսանող երեխեքն էլ կաֆեներում օրվա կեսը մատուցող մինչև ուշ գիշեր: Ու պատկերացրու մեծը վիզ դրեց գերազանցիկ դարձավ ու սկսեց անվճար սովորել: Ու վերջերս էլ տունը ծախեցին ու հողամասով առանձնատուն առան կիսակառույց ու հիմա սարքում-մարքում են մանրից, համ էլ որ ձեռի հետ հող մշակեն: Բռատ, այ տենց թեկուզ մի հատ վրացի տեսնես, բեր կոխի աչքս:


Վիշ ջան, բա սրա ի՞նչն եք ուզում փոխեք որ տենց լավ ա… Մարտի 1-ին ինչն էր ստիպում որ էդ ժողովուրդը դուրս գա… 

ապեր ես որտեղից քեզ տենց վրացի ցույց տամ, բայց հլա մտածի… կարող ա՞ մի հատ ըտենց վրացի ընտանիք չգտնվի…

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Հետևաբար իշխանափոխությունը մնում է առաջնային նախապայման:
> 
> Դրանից հետո լուծում ենք այդ հարցերը...
> 
> Հարցերը լուծելուց հետո ... տանում ենք ներգաղթման քաղաքականություն...


Չուկ, ինչ հեշտ ես խոսում: Սենց ենք անում, նենց ենք անում... եսի՞մ: :Smile: 
Մի հատ հիմար հարց տամ էլի: Սկսենք առաջինից, իշխանափոխություն ո՞նց ես անում (Էս թեման էնքան ենք ծեծել, մեռել ա :Jpit: ):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:08 ----------




> Վիշ ջան, բա սրա ի՞նչն եք ուզում փոխեք որ տենց լավ ա… Մարտի 1-ին ինչն էր ստիպում որ էդ ժողովուրդը դուրս գա… 
> 
> ապեր ես որտեղից քեզ տենց վրացի ցույց տամ, բայց հլա մտածի… կարող ա՞ մի հատ ըտենց վրացի ընտանիք չգտնվի…


Մեֆ սրա՝ «մեծամասամբ գրոշներ են վաստակում» ի՞նչն ա լավ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ինչ հեշտ ես խոսում: Սենց ենք անում, նենց ենք անում... եսի՞մ:
> Մի հատ հիմար հարց տամ էլի: Սկսենք առաջինից, իշխանափոխություն ո՞նց ես անում (Էս թեման էնքան ենք ծեծել, մեռել ա):


Ոնց ստացվի Վիշ ջան  :Smile: 
Իսկ ավելի պարզ՝ գործող միակ ընդդիմությանն ուժերիս ներածին չափով ուժեղացնելով:

Իսկ հեշտ խոսելը... Վիշ, ախպոր պես, եթե «հեշտ խոսելու» լեզվով խոսենք, չե՞մ կարող քո ցանկացած գրառում այդ տարբերակով գնահատեմ: Կարող եմ, չէ՞:
Ես ասում եմ իմ պատկերացրած մոդելը:

Ասում եմ, որ երկիրը նորմալ զարգացնելու համար կարևոր խնդիր է բաց սահմաններ ունենալն ու պատերազմական վիճակում չգտնվելը: Բաց սահմաններ ունենալու ու պատերազմական վիճակում չգտնվելու, այսինքն առկա խնդիրը լուծելու համար անհրաժեշտ պայման է ժողովրդի իշխանություն հաստատելը: Սա տեսական մոդելն ա: Գործնականում կամ դա ինչ-որ կերպ իրականացվում ա, կամ էլ չի իրականացվում ու երկիրը շարունակում ա տեղում դոփել, մի կերպ գոյությունը քարշ տալ՝ լավագույն դեպքում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ սրա՝* «մեծամասամբ գրոշներ են վաստակում»* ի՞նչն ա լավ:


դե էդտեղից սկսի… ձրի աշխատանք ամեն տեղ էլ կա… տենց լիներ մեզ մոտ 0 կլիներ գործազրկությունը…

Վիշ Չուկի ասածը նպատակներն են, էդ բաները եթե չեղավ, կամ եթե էդ ուղղությամբ չգնացինք շաաաաաատ դժվար ա լինելու… ճանապարհը էդ ա ու դժվար ա, բայց հավանական ու հնարավոր… ուրիշ վարյանտ եթե կա պտի ասվի որ քննարկենք

----------

Chuk (02.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոնց ստացվի Վիշ ջան 
> Իսկ ավելի պարզ՝ *գործող* *միակ* ընդդիմությանն ուժերի*ս* ներածին չափով ուժեղացնելով:
> ...


Օպյած դվացած պյած :Jpit:  Գրի սառույցին, բռատ: «Միակի» ու «գործողի» բոլոր պոեզները գնացել են: Ու եթե հանկարծ երկնքից Հիսուս Քրիստոսն էլ իջնի ու ասոնց իշխանություն տա, ապա անոնք քո ասած հարցերը լուծող չեն: Էդ էլ պիտի Քրիստոսի վրա մնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Օպյած դվացած պյած Գրի սառույցին, բռատ: «Միակի» ու «գործողի» բոլոր պոեզները գնացել են: Ու եթե հանկարծ երկնքից Հիսուս Քրիստոսն էլ իջնի ու ասոնց իշխանություն տա, ապա անսոնք քո հասած հարցերը լուծող չեն: Էդ էլ պիտի Քրիստոսի վրա մնա:


Ես տվյալ պահին ընդամենը փաստ եմ արձանագրում Վիշ ջան  :Smile: 
Մնացածը երազանքներ են, իմ կարծիքով՝ սին  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վիշ ապեր, էս էլ Թևոյի գրածը… քո խաթր կարդացել եմ…




> *Ամփոփում*. Ստեղծված իրավիճակի հիմնական պատասխանատուները Սերժ  Սարգսյանի գլխավորած իշխանությունն ու տերպետրոսյանական ընդդիմությունն են։ Մեկը նախաձեռնեց, իսկ մյուսը՝ ողջունեց «ֆուտբոլը»։ Երկու թիմերում էլ մեկ մարդ է որոշում կայացնում, և երկու թիմերն էլ ստիպված են լինում ենթարկվել այդ միանձնյա որոշումներին։ Ասել է թե՝ քաղաքական ու պետական կառավարման համակարգ, որպես այդպիսին, գոյություն չունի։ Անձերը համակարգը փոխարինել են իրենցով և կաթվածահար արել որոշումների ընդունման մեխանիզմը։ *Հետևաբար՝ համակարգային, այլ ոչ թե անձերի փոփոխությամբ է հնարավոր շտկել իրավիճակն ու դառնալ նորմալ երկիր։*


*համակարգային փոփոխությունը* -ը խորը մեկնաբանման կարիք ունի… սկսի բռատ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես տվյալ պահին ընդամենը փաստ եմ արձանագրում Վիշ ջան 
> Մնացածը երազանքներ են, իմ կարծիքով՝ սին


Հա... դե արի մեկ մեկ էլ պրակտիկ բաներից խոսենք: Օրինակ նրանից թե Սերժը ի՞նչ ակտիվ բաներ պիտի անի հետագայում, որ չսառի, «ռեյթինգը քցի» կարծես բոլոր պարերը պարել է արդեն...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:23 ----------




> Վիշ ապեր, էս էլ Թևոյի գրածը… քո խաթր կարդացել եմ…
> 
> 
> 
> *համակարգային փոփոխությունը* -ը խորը մեկնաբանման կարիք ունի… սկսի բռատ


Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է, ինքն էլ է Չուկի նման երազում: Դեռևս... Ես այս պահին իմ արև բան չգիտեմ, քունս էլ տանում ա :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է, ինքն էլ է Չուկի նման երազում: Դեռևս... Ես այս պահին իմ արև բան չգիտեմ, քունս էլ տանում ա


Օքեյ ընգեր, գնա հանգստացի, վաղը թարմ ուժերով կքլնգես մեզ… բարի գիշեր ապեր

----------


## Բիձա

> ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴԱԿԱՆ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> 
> Ոստիկանապետության գործիքներից մեկը, այսպես կոչված, «կարմիր բերետավորների» խմբերը, ընդդիմության խնդիրներից ազատ ժամանակ, իրենց տեր ու տնօրեն են զգում Երեւանի փողոցներում։ Նրանք իրենց «իշխանությունն» ու ուժը հատկապես սիրում են ցուցադրել ուսանող երիտասարդության նկատմամբ, այն էլ քիչ թե շատ աչքից հեռու տեղերում։ Այսպիսի քաշքշուկի հեթական մի դեպք է գրանցվել այսօր՝ սեպտեմբերի 10-ին բժշկական համալսարանի բակային մասում, որտեղ ուսանողները հանգիստ կանգնած զրուցել են։
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի երիտասարդներս, տեղեկանալով այդ մասին, շտապեցինք դեպքի վայր, միջամտեցինք ու պահանջեցինք ոստիկանական ծառայողներից բացատրել իրենց գործողությունների օրինականության հիմքերը։ Վերջիններս, ըստ էության չկարողանալով որեւէ բացատրություն տալ, ստիպված եղան հեռանալ՝ այդ ընթացքում հաջողացնելով, իհարկե, գողանալ մեր լուսանկարչական ապարատի հիշողության քարտը։
> 
> Մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ ոչ միայն ընդդիմության ակցիաների ժամանակ, այլ ցանկացած պահի ու ցանկացած վայրում միջամտելու ենք նման դեպքերում։ Կոչ ենք անում երիտասարդներին համախմբվել հանուն իրենց իրավունքների պաշտպանության, ինչպես նաեւ բոլոր քաղաքացիներին՝ ոստիկանական այս խմբերի ապօրինի գործողությունների լկտի պահվածքի մասին տեղյակ պահել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գրասենյակ։


Էս ջահելները կապանքներից ազատվել են՞ :LOL: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ջահելները կապանքներից ազատվել են՞:


ազատ են Բիձ… սա էլ իրենց ձևն է…

----------


## Rammer

*ԷԼԻՏԱ ԵՎ ԱՎԱԶԱԿԱԽՈՒՄԲ*

Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետ Յուրի Լուժկովի պատմությունը բավական հետաքրքրական է եւ ուսանելի: Լուժկովը տարիներ շարունակ Մոսկվայի քաղաքապետն է: Նրան ընտրում են ու ընտրում: Մեկ էլ հանկարծ Լուժկովի գործերը վատանում են, եւ նա իշխանության հետ սկսում է ինչ որ հարցեր լուծել, կամ իշխանությունն է նրա հետ ինչ որ հարցեր լուծում: Նրա եւ կնոջ բիզնեսները մերկացնող ինչ որ հեռուստահաղորդումներ են եթեր հեռարձակվում իշխանության վերահսկած հեռուստաալիքներով, Ռուսաստանի քաղաքական որոշ ուժեր, այդ թվում եւ իշխանության խամաճիկ Ժիրինովսկին, սկսում են բացահայտորեն քննադատել Լուժկովին եւ դեմ լինել նրա քաղաքապետությանը, պահանջելով հրաժարական:

Ինչն է խնդիրը: Չէ որ Լուժկովը ընտրովի պաշտոնյա է: Եթե մոսկվացիներն ընտրել են նրան, էլ ինչ խնդիր կա իշխանության հետ: Բայց նաեւ պարզ է, որ մոսկվացիները նրան տարիներ շարունակ ընտրել են, որովհետեւ նա տարիներ շարունակ եղել է իշխանության նախընտրելին: Հիմա նա իշխանության նախընտրելին չէ, ու կասկած չկա, որ մոսկվացիներն էլ նրան չեն “ընտրի”: Դա է այն “սուվերեն դեմոկրատիան”, որ Ռուսաստանում կառուցում է իշխանությունը եւ որի գաղափարախոսը, կամ գոնե արտահայտության հեղինակը ՌԴ նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավարի տեղակալ Սուրկովն է: “Սուվերեն դեմոկրատիայի” բնույթը հենց դա է, որ քաղաքացիներն “ընտրում” են այն, ինչ նախընտրում է իշխանությունը: Եվ եթե վաղը իշխանության նախընտրությունը փոխվեց, ապա քաղաքացիները չեն էլ հասցնի հասկանալ, թե ինչպես փոխվեց իրենց “ընտրությունը”:

*Թվում է, թե մեզ ինչ: Ռուսներն են, թող ինչ ուզում են, այն էլ կառուցեն. “սուվերեն” կլինի նրանց դեմոկրատիան, թե “սուվորով” կլինի, դա նրանց գործն է: Բայց թերեւս այդքան էլ այդպես չէ: Բանն այն է, եւ ընդ որում առանց որեւէ գաղտնիքի, որ այն, ինչ կառուցվում է Ռուսաստանում, լինի էլիտար շենք, թե դեմոկրատիա, կարծես թե մեկը-մեկին կրկնօրինակվում է Հայաստանում: Հայաստանն ապրում է ռուսական արժեհամակարգով, ինչը պետության կյանքում մնացյալ բոլոր համակարգերի հիմքն ու առանցքն է: Հետեւաբար “սուվերեն դեմոկրատիան” մեզ այդքան էլ անհաղորդ չէ, մեզանից այդքան էլ հեռու չէ: Ընդ որում, դրա բոլոր դրսեւորումներով հանդերձ:*

Ու տվյալ դեպքում, տեղի ունեցողը ոչ այդքան քաղաքացիների, հասարակության համար է առարկայական եւ ուսանելի, որքան պետական պաշտոնյաների` թե նշանակովի, թե ընտրովի: Պաշտոնյաներին թվում է, թե “սուվերեն դեմոկրատիայի” պայմաններում իրենք շատ ավելի հանգիստ ու ապահով են, քանի որ ոչ թե հասարակությունն է իր ճակատագիրը որոշում, այլ իշխանության գլուխ կանգնած ինչ որ մեկը, ու ավելի հեշտ է լեզու գտնել հենց այդ մեկի հետ, քան ամբողջ հասարակության: Բայց ահա Լուժկովի օրինակը թերեւս լավագույն վկայություններից մեկն է, որ “սուվերեն դեմոկրատիան” պաշտոնյաների համար ամենաանկանխատեսելի իրողությունն է:

Հնարավոր է 10, 20 տարի կուտակել, եւ այդ ամբողջը վտանգի տակ դնել 10, 20 օրում, էլ չասած հոգեկան ապրումներն ու նյարդային ցնցումները: Ու որեւէ կապ չունի, թե արդյոք ինչպես է աշխատել այդ պաշտոնյան: Լուժկովը հաստատ ավելի վատ չէր սկսել աշխատել, քան նախկինում: Պարզապես առաջացել էին ինչ-ինչ այլ խնդիրներ, որոնք էլ նրան այժմ դրել են ծանր կացության առաջ: Իսկ ահա հասարակ դեմոկրատիայի պայմաններում, Լուժկովի ծանր կացությունն ուղիղ կախվածության մեջ կլիներ նրա աշխատանքի արդյունավետությունից:

Թվում է թե պարզ բան է, պարզ ճանապարհ, որով առաջ է գնացել ու զարգացել աշխարհի մի զգալի մասը, ընդ որում հենց իրենց` պաշտոնյաների կամքով, քանի որ նրանք թերեւս հասկացել են, որ պաշտոնյայի անվտանգության եւ հանգստության լավագույն երաշխիքը “հասարակ” դեմոկրատիան է: Ամենեւին պետք չէ մտածել, թե ներկայիս զարգացած համարվող երկրների, կամ զարգացող երկրների էլիտաները մարդասիրական, հայրենասիրական, անձնուրացության կամ որեւէ այլ բարձր ու վեհ մղումներից ելնելով են գնացել հասարակ դեմոկրատիայի ճաապարհով: Իհարկե, այդ մղումներն ունեցել են իրենց դերը եւ նշանակությունը, ու առանց դրա էլիտան էլիտա չէ, այլ ավազակախումբ: Բայց նաեւ դեր է կատարել հենց զուտ անձնական շահի գիտակցումը, անձնական անվտանգության առավել երաշխավորված մեխանիզմի անհրաժեշտության գիտակցումը, ինչն էլ հանգեցրել է “հասարակ” դեմոկրատիայի գաղափարին:

Նաեւ, էլիտաների որակական տարբերությունը հենց այն է, որ տարբեր է անձնական շահի ապահովման մեխանիզմների մասին պատկերացումը, ինչն էլ պայմանավորված է լինում մտահորիզոնի լայնությամբ ու գիտակցության խորությամբ, որն էլ հանգեցնում է արժեհամակարգի բարձրությանը:

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

Lragir.am

----------


## Տրիբուն

կարդացեք, լավ հոդված ա 

ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ ՃԱՀԻՃ

----------

Rammer (14.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ մեզ նոր ընդդիմություն 



> Միակ ընդդիմությունը մենք ենք
> ....
> Ժողովրդական» կուսակցության նախագահը համոզված է, որ Հայաստանում այսօր միայն իրենք են իրական ընդդիմություն, եթե լինի ճիշտ իրազեկում, ըստ նրա, իրեն կմիանա ողջ Հայաստանն ու Սփյուռքը


Ու այ ասենց գաղափարահզոր մտքեր ... 




> Ա1+»-ը դատի է տվել ՀՌԱՀ-ին : Սա Տիգրան Կարապետյանը համարեց ողջունելի, բայց նշեց, թե իրենք այդպիսի քայլին չեն դիմի, քանի որ իրենց պայքարը քաղաքական է:


Ո՞վ կարա ասի, որ տղեն ճիշտ չի ասում: Քանի՞ դատ ա շահել մինչև հիմա Ա1+-ը: Ու ու՞մ տանձին են դատերը: 

Էն գազի գնի դատից ու Հաագայի դատից ի՞նչ կա:

----------


## vkmkpok

միանշանակ պետքա նոր ընդդիմություն: հիմիկվա ոչ կառավարություննա լավը, ոչ էլ ընդդիմությունը…
բայց Հայաստանում նոր ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու ներուժ հաստատ չկա:

----------


## Elmo

> միանշանակ պետքա նոր ընդդիմություն: հիմիկվա ոչ կառավարություննա լավը, ոչ էլ ընդդիմությունը…
> բայց Հայաստանում նոր ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու ներուժ հաստատ չկա:


մեր մեջ ասած, ըսկի հիմիկվա ժողովուրդն էլ (քաղաքական տեսակետից) լավը չի։ Թե չէ ոչ վատ ընդիմություն կունենաինք, ոչ էլ իշխանություն։

----------

eduard30 (31.01.2011), Tig (01.02.2011)

----------


## voter



----------


## Chuk

Վերջին շրջանում շատերն են խոսում, որ ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքերը թուլացել են ու կորցրել է հասարակական համակրանքը, քանի որ վերջին շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքները սակավամարդ էին:

Չեմ վիճարկում, որ իսկապես այնքան մարդ չկար, ինքչան օրինակ ես էի ակնկալում: Սակայն այուսհանդերձ այդ ակցիան բավական մարդաշատ էր, իսկ մեկնարկի ու ավարտի հանրահավաքներին մարդկանց մասնակցությունը բավական մեծ էր, Ազատության հրապարակն ամբողջովին լցված էր:

Ու այս ֆոնին հատկապես այս թեմայում ուղղակի ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրում, որ անգամ վերի տեսահոլովակից ակնհայտ է, թե ինչքան քիչ մարդ է մասնակցել Ժառանգության հավաքին: Ի դեպ իրենք էլ են գնահատում իրենց ուժերը, դրա համար էլ հավաքի վայրն այդտեղ էր ընտրված, այլ ոչ Ազատության հրապարակում, կամ ասենք Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում: Ընդամենը նշում եմ, որ սա մի հավաք էր, որի մասին իրազեկվել է հեռուստատեսությամբ (մասնավորապես «12»-ով), որի մասին հայտարարություն է եղել մասնավորապես «Առավոտ» օրաթերթում և այլն:

Ասածս պարզ բան է. եթե անգամ կա այլ ընդդիմության պահանջ, ապա դա, այս պահին, «Ժառանգությունը» չի:



Ինչևէ, ես թեմա չեմ մտել ասելու համար, որ այլ ընդդիմադիր միավորման, ընդդիմադիր ուժի պահանջ, կարիք չկա: 
Հակառակը, մտել եմ ցույց տալու մի նոր ընդդիմադիր կառույցի, ով փորձում է նոր գաղափարներ առաջ քաշել: Ես ինձ առայժմ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում գնահատել այդ ուժի ազնվությունը, իրապես նոր բան անելու ձգտումն ու այլ բաներ: Այդ գնահատականները կկարողանամ հնչեցնել միայն այդ ուժի առավել կայացումից ու կոնկրետ քայլեր անելուց հետո: Իսկ առայժմ, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով նախորդ գրառման հեղինակի «քաղաքական պահանջը»՝ երկիրը դարձնել խորհրդարանական կառավարման տարբերակով, ներկայացնում եմ epress.am-ից մի լրատվություն.





> «Ազատ դեմոկրատները» ցանկանում են անցնել խորհրդարանական կառավարման համակարգին
> 
> «Ազատ դեմոկրատներ» կուսակցությունը համախմբում է ազատ մտածող և լիբերալ արժեքներով առաջնորդվող, ժողովրդավարական գործելաոճ ընդունող մարդկանց, որոնք փորձելու են իրենց ուժերի ներածի չափով աշխատել: Այս մասին Epress.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասել է ՀՀ նախկին արտգործնախարար, «Ազատ դեմոկրատներ» կուսակցության անդամ Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը:
> 
> «Մեր անվանումը լիովին համապատասխանում է մեր գաղափարախոսությանը»,- նշել է քաղաքական գործիչը:
> 
> Պատասխանելով այն հարցին, թե արդյոք կուսակցությունն իր առջև իշխանափոխության նպատակ է դնում, Արզումանյանը նշել է, որ որպես անհատ ինքն իշխանափոխության անհրաժեշտություն է տեսնում 1998 թվականից, երբ «իշխանությունը զավթեց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, իսկ դրանից հետո` Սերժ Սարգսյանը»:
> 
> «Ի՞նչ ասել է իշխանափոխություն. դա ինքնանպատակ չէ: Եղել է իշխանափոխություն` Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին փոխարինել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը, դրանից մեր երկրի վիճակը, մեր կյանքը բարելավվե՞լ է, ոչ: Անհրաժեշտ է ոչ միայն իշխանափոխություն, այլ նաև ամբողջ համակարգի փոփոխություն, և «Ազատ դեմոկրատների» խնդիրը լինելու է այն, որ ոչ միայն ազատ ընտրությունների միջոցով ձևավորվի իշխանություն, այլ նաև համակարգն ամբողջությամբ փոխվի, որ հնարավորություն չտրվի որևէ մեկին գալ, բազմել էդ աթոռին և բեսպրեդել հռչակել: Այդ տեսակետից մենք քննարկում ենք, և առաջիկայում ավելի լայն քննարկում կսկսվի, որպեսզի անցնենք, հավանաբար, խորհրդարանական կառավարման համակարգին, որովհետև, մեր կարծիքով, փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ նախագահական ինստիտուտը Հայաստանում վերածվում է ավտորիտարիզմի և ավտորիտար նկրտումներ է առաջացնում: Կարծում ենք, որ խորհրդարանի դերի բարձրացման և խորհրդարանական կառավարման միջոցով կկարողանանք սահմանափակել այդ նկրտումները: Եվ, այո, այսօր Հայաստանում պետք է օրինական իշխանություն և ժողովրդի կողմից քվե ստացած իշխանություն, որը կկարողանա փոփոխություններ իրականացնել», – ասել է Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ epress.am


Իշխանությանն ընդդիմադիր, միաժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ին չվստահող բոլոր անձանց առաջարկում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել այս նորաստեղծ կուսակցությունը: Դուք ևս մեկ շանս ունեք ապացուցելու, որ չեք քննադատում լոկ քննադատելու համար:

----------


## voter

> .......Ու այս ֆոնին հատկապես այս թեմայում ուղղակի ուշադրություն եմ հրավիրում, որ անգամ վերի տեսահոլովակից ակնհայտ է, թե ինչքան քիչ մարդ է մասնակցել Ժառանգության հավաքին: ...


Մարդկանց քանակով չի, որ քաղաքական ուժի հզորությունը բնորոշվում է, այլ հենց այդ քաղաքական գործչի գործողույուններով ու դիրքորոշմամբ։
Այն որ ՀԱԿը էլի օլիգարխների, մասնավորաբար բարգաորոճողների մասսաների հույսին են մնացել ու հույս ունեն բարգաորոճողներին իրենց օգնական սարքեն այս ռեժիմից ազատվելու համար, խոսում է նրա մասին, որ սեփական ուժերին ու ժողովրդին համոզելու ու իր ետևիվ տանելու մտքին հենց իրենք չեն հավատում....
http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24367364.html

Չնայած չեմ բացառում, որ դա հերդական ԼՏՊական ցինիզմն է, որը հայ ժողովրդի ունակություններին միշտ էլ կասկացանքով է մոտենում ու ամեն առիթով պնդում, թե եսիմ որտեղի բոբո ուժերն են, որ հայաստանում եղած չեղածը որոշում են ոնց պիտի լինի ու ոչ թէ ժողովուրդը, ինչից էլ հետևում է, որ պետք է այդ բոբո ուժերի հետ, փող ունեցողների հետ ևյլն անհասկանալի ձևաորումների հետ կոնկրես կազմել բայց ժողովրդին բանի տեղ չդնել, նա որոշող չէ...

Երևի ՀԱԿում իսկապես համոզված են, որ արաբական հեղափոխությունը պատվիրած, արտաքին ղեկավար սցենարով արված հեղափոխություն է ու դրա համար հա ման են գալիս որ գտնե, ով ա ՄՈՒԾվել ու պատվեր տվել, որ դրանից պատվեր կորզեն....

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդկանց քանակով չի, որ քաղաքական ուժի հզորությունը բնորոշվում է, այլ հենց այդ քաղաքական գործչի գործողույուններով ու դիրքորոշմամբ


Քաղաքական գործչի (կամ ուժի) գործողությունները նաև միտված են գաղափարակիրների փնտրտուքին ու համակիր մարդկանց քանակի ավելացմանը, ու մարդկանց քանակը, ակամա, դառնում է նաև տվյալ քաղաքական գործչի (ուժի) գործողությունների ու դիրքորոշման, ինչպես նաև հզորության արտահայտման ցուցիչ:

ԲՀԿ-ի թեմային չեմ անդրադառնում, որովհետև ինձ էլ դուր չեկող շեշտադրումներ են դրանք (ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից):

----------


## voter

> Քաղաքական գործչի (կամ ուժի) գործողությունները նաև միտված են գաղափարակիրների փնտրտուքին ու համակիր մարդկանց քանակի ավելացմանը, ու մարդկանց քանակը, ակամա, դառնում է նաև տվյալ քաղաքական գործչի (ուժի) գործողությունների ու դիրքորոշման, ինչպես նաև հզորության արտահայտման ցուցիչ:
> 
> ԲՀԿ-ի թեմային չեմ անդրադառնում, որովհետև ինձ էլ դուր չեկող շեշտադրումներ են դրանք (ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից):


Քանակ նկատի ունեի հանրահավաքների, ժողովների այցելողների քանա և ոչ ընդհարապես։
Անկասկած քաղաքական գործչի հիմնական նպատակը հնարավորինս շատ համակիրներ ձեռք բերելն է, բայց գործիքները ցույց տալու, թե համակիրները իրականում ինչքան են, շատ տարբեր են։ Բայց հիմնականը ընտրություններն են, իհարկե վստահելի ընտրությունները որոնք է բացահայտում են իրական համակիրների քանակը և ոչ թե հանրահավաք ժողովները։

Ամեն դեպքում Հայաստանում ընդիմությունը չունի դիրքորոշում, մի օր սենց մի օր նենց, դրանից էլ անհասկանալի է, թե ով իրականում քնաի համակիր ունի, քանի որ մարդիկ համակրում են գաղափարներին և այդ գաղափարը կրող ուժին, և ոչ թե այս կամ այն ընդիմությանը, անձին...

Այդ առումով ԲՀԿն քաղաքական ոչ մի շեշտադրման արժանի չէ, քանի որ այն քաղաքական գործոն, գործիք, ուժ չէ, այլ առավելագույնը բարեգործական խոհանոց, որտեղ այս կամ այն սովածներին խոտ են բաժանում բարգաորոճելու համար։

Եթե ՀԱԿը իրկապես այդ բարգաորոճողների հույսին է մնացել, որ կարծում է նրանցով պիտի իր գաղափարներն ու նպատակներն իրականացնի, ուրեմն ՀԱԿը ինքն իրեն ուժերին արդեն չի հավատում...

----------

Տրիբուն (23.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ընդամենը 2 անդրադարձ:

1. Այո, քաղաքական ուժերի իրական համակիրների քանակը կարող է որոշվել միայն ու միայն ընտրությունների, բայց արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Ցավոք մենք ներկայումս զրկված ենք ընտրությունների միջոցով իրական համակիրների քանակը տեսնելու հնարավորությունից, դրանք ոտից գլուխ կեղծված լինելու պատճառով: Այսուհանդերձ քաղաքական ուժի համակիրների քանակը երևում է ոչ միայն ընտրություններում (իհարկե այլ ճշգրտությամբ), այլ նաև քաղաքական ակցիաների, այդ թվում հանրահավաքների կազմակերպման ժամանակ, ինչպես նաև որոշակի սոց. հարցումներով և այլն: Ու դրանք այսօրվա Հայաստանում ցույց են տալիս, որ առավելագույն վստահություն ունեցող ուժը ՀԱԿ-ն է, այլ հարց է, որ կա շատ մեծ զանգված ՀԱԿ-ին չվստահող ու մենք, էս պահին, չենք կարող խոսել էն մասին, թե ՀՀ բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է վստահում ՀԱԿ-ին: Այլ կերպ ասած ես բնակչությունից «պոկում եմ» այն հատվածին, ով այս կամ այն ուժին վստահում է, ու ասում եմ, որ սրանց մեջ ամենաշատը ՀԱԿ-ին վստահողներն են, քան ասենք Ժառանգությանը, նորաստեղծ Ազատ դեմոկրատներին, ՀՅԴ-ին, Սեֆիլյանին, ՕԵԿ-ին, Կարապետիչին, ԲՀԿ-ին և այլն: Ու իմ համար ցավալի է, որ հասարակության մեջ չափազանց մեծ շերտ կա, որը չի վստահում ոչ մի ուժի: Ավելին, էդ քանակը հենց նշանակում ա, որ մենք խայտառակ վատ իրադրությունում ենք: Մենք ասելով նկատի ունեմ ողջ ժողովրդին:

2. Ես չեմ կարծում, որ «ՀԱԿ-ը մնացել է բարգավաճողների» հույսին: Ոչ, բնավ:

----------


## davidus

> ....
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24367364.html
> 
> ....


Ի՞նչ...  :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok: 




> Ընդդիմադիր Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը *կարող է* համագործակցել «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության հետ, եթե այս ուժը փորձի *«խզել անցյալի հետ իր կապերը»* եւ պատրաստ լինի «ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի ելնել», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում ասաց ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը` պատասխանելով այն հարցին, թե որքանո՞վ է հնարավոր երկու ուժերի համագործակցությունը, եթե Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի գլխավորած կուսակցությունը կոալիցիայից դուրս գա եւ գործի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանից անկախ:


Էս ե՞րբ ա եղել... Ու էլի զուրաբյանի շուրթերով չէ... Մեղկ ա էս տղեն, իմ արև:

----------

Tig (23.10.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ...   
> 
> 
> 
> Էս ե՞րբ ա եղել... Ու էլի զուրաբյանի շուրթերով չէ... Մեղկ ա էս տղեն, իմ արև:


:

Զզվելի ա ու սոսկալի, չէ՞:  :Sad:  

Բայց նաև զավեշտալի ա, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը երկխոսությունից սկսած դռնեդուռ ա ընկել, որ մի կտոր բան քցեն դեմը, հիմա էլ օդային պաչիկներ ա ուղարկում ԲՀԿ-ի կողմը: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ին գորղի ծոցն ուղարկած ունեն համ իշխանությունները, համ էլ ԲՀԿ-ն, ու արդեն համ էլ ժողովուրդը: ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն մենակ ժողովրդից կարող էին վախենալ, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից երկխոսությամբ ու հաջողությամբ ժողովրդի գործոնը ջրելուց հետո, ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն իրենց հարցերը իրենց ձևով, գեղավարի կլուծեն իրար հետ ու ինչպես միշտ լեզու կգնտնեն, քանի որ իրա հացի վայիս չեն լինի, իսկ վերջում էլ ՀԱԿ-ի դեմը կքցեն իրան հասանելիք թուլափայը՝ գործը լավ անելու համար: 

Այ սենց մի հատ պայքար ու երկխոսություն:

----------

Tig (23.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Տղերք, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, նույնիսկ հեչ դուր չի գալիս ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից ԲՀԿ-ին ուղղված էդ նոտաները: Բայց «մի կտոր բան քցեն դեմը», «մեղկ ա էդ տղեն» տիպի մեկնաբանություններն, ըստ իս, հեչ հարիր չեն:

Ի վերջո ինչ ա ասում Զուրաբյանը, ասում ա, որ եթե ԲՀԿ-ն պրիզնատ գա, որ սա ավազակապետություն ու որոշի դուրս գալ ավազակապետության դեմ, պայքարի հենց իր անցյալի դեմ, ուրեմն հնարավոր կլինի համագործակցել: Վերջ, էսքան բան: Ուրիշ հարց, որ մեկը ես վստահ եմ, որ ԲՀԿ-ն տենց բան չի անի ու դրա համար էլ ինձ դուր չեն գալիս սենց հայտարարությունները:

Բայց եթե «եթեների» լեզվով ենք խոսում, իսկ Զուրաբյանը զուտ «եթե»-ով ա պատասխանել, ես էլ մի ուրիշ «եթե» կավելացնեմ. *եթե* Սերժիկ Սարգսանը դուրս գա փողոց, կանգնի իմ կողքն ու իմ հետ հավասար գոռա «Սե՛ր-ժի՛կ, հե՛-ռա՛-ցի՛ր», ես կընդունեմ իրան իմ կողքին: Ի վերջո նպատակը ավազակապետական բարքերի դեմն առնելն ա, ոչ սրան-նրան ջախջախելը: Ու ով էլ էդ բարքերի դեմ կպայքարի, մեր «բարեկամն» ա էս պայքարում:

հ.գ. Ես բնականաբար պատրանք չունեմ, որ Սերժիկը կամ Գագիկը կարան իրենց իսկ ստեղծած համակարգի, ավազակապետության դեմ պայքարեն: Հույս ունեմ, որ տողերս ընթերցողները կհաղթահարեն ինձ հակաճառելու ցանկությունն ու կհասկանան իմ ասածի իմաստը, ոչ թե անձերի մասին օրինակներով «կթռնեն դեմքիս»:

----------


## davidus

> Տղերք, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, նույնիսկ հեչ դուր չի գալիս ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից ԲՀԿ-ին ուղղված էդ նոտաները: Բայց «մի կտոր բան քցեն դեմը», «մեղկ ա էդ տղեն» տիպի մեկնաբանություններն, ըստ իս, հեչ հարիր չեն:
> 
> Ի վերջո ինչ ա ասում Զուրաբյանը, ասում ա, որ եթե ԲՀԿ-ն պրիզնատ գա, որ սա ավազակապետություն ու որոշի դուրս գալ ավազակապետության դեմ, պայքարի հենց իր անցյալի դեմ, ուրեմն հնարավոր կլինի համագործակցել: Վերջ, էսքան բան: Ուրիշ հարց, որ մեկը ես վստահ եմ, որ ԲՀԿ-ն տենց բան չի անի ու դրա համար էլ ինձ դուր չեն գալիս սենց հայտարարությունները:
> 
> Բայց եթե «եթեների» լեզվով ենք խոսում, իսկ Զուրաբյանը զուտ «եթե»-ով ա պատասխանել, ես էլ մի ուրիշ «եթե» կավելացնեմ. *եթե* Սերժիկ Սարգսանը դուրս գա փողոց, կանգնի իմ կողքն ու իմ հետ հավասար գոռա «Սե՛ր-ժի՛կ, հե՛-ռա՛-ցի՛ր», ես կընդունեմ իրան իմ կողքին: Ի վերջո նպատակը ավազակապետական բարքերի դեմն առնելն ա, ոչ սրան-նրան ջախջախելը: Ու ով էլ էդ բարքերի դեմ կպայքարի, մեր «բարեկամն» ա էս պայքարում:
> 
> հ.գ. Ես բնականաբար պատրանք չունեմ, որ Սերժիկը կամ Գագիկը կարան իրենց իսկ ստեղծած համակարգի, ավազակապետության դեմ պայքարեն: Հույս ունեմ, որ տողերս ընթերցողները կհաղթահարեն ինձ հակաճառելու ցանկությունն ու կհասկանան իմ ասածի իմաստը, ոչ թե անձերի մասին օրինակներով «կթռնեն դեմքիս»:


Արտակ ջան, մեկը ես, էլի էսքանից հետո համոզված եմ, որ Էն, ինչ որ ասել ա Զուրաբյանը, իրա անձնական կարծիքը ու դիրքորոշումը չի, ընդհակառակը, մեջներից խելացի դեմք մենակ ինքն ա երևում, դրա համար էլ խեղճին տվել են «համակարգողի» պաշտոնը ու փաստացի ստիպում են հանրության աչքի առաջ խեղկատակի դեր տանել: ՈՒ էս առումով էլ, հա, ինքը իրոք ոչ նախանձելի իրավիճակում ա: Համենայն դեպքս, ես սենց եմ կարծում:

ԲՀԿ-ն տեղով ավազակապետության ծնուն դա՝ սկսած իր կուս.ղեկավարով: Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ՀԱԿ-ը ոնց ա պատկերացնում ԲՀԿ-ի՝ անցյալի հետ կապեր խզելը ու ավազակապետության դեմ պայքարելը: Ախր որ իշխանափոխություն եղավ, ամենաշատ տուժողներից մեկը հենց ԲՀԿ-ն ա լինելու: Ի՞նչ... հիմիկվանից հաղորդագրություն են ուղարկում՝ որ մեզ միանաս բիզնեսիդ ձեռք չեն տա՞: Բա ուր մնաց էն ստվերի՝ հարկային դաշտ բերելը: Բա եթե Գագոյի բիզնեսին չպիտի կպնեն, էլ ու՞մ պիտի հարկային դաշտ բերեն: Իսկ սա իմանալով նման կարգի հայտարարություն անելը իրոք որ անեղսունակություն ա, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում՝ Տրիբունի ասածը:

Բայց ախր ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի ՀԱԿ-ի նման կառույցը, որ էսօր իրան միակ կայացած ընդիմադիր ուժն ա համարում, «եթե»-ների լեզվով նման ֆուֆտա հայտարարություններ անի: ՈՒ էս հաստատ էն դեպքը չի, որ ասի՝ մենք սենց ենք անում, դուք կարողանում եք՝ ավելի լավ արեք: Ժամանակին Նիկոլը չէ՞ր «Ոչ ռոբոտացմանը, *Ոչ դոդացմանը*, Ոչ սերժանտացմանը» գոռում: Բա էս ոնց հասկանանք:

Չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ես ոչ Սերժին կընդունեմ, ոչ Գագոյին, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Ռոբին, որովհետև եթե պայքարում եմ, պայքարում եմ իրենց դեմ: Բա եթե ինքը գա ու կողքս կանգնի, էլ ում դեմ եմ պայքարելու: Էդ մարդիկ փաստացի հանդիսանում են ավազակապետության գլխավոր ռեժիսոր-բեմադրիչները: Ու եթե նրանք դուրս գան, ես պիտի Սարգսյան Ալիկի դեմ պայքարեմ՝ նրա՞ն սարքելով ավազակապետության գլխավոր գործող անձ:

Ինչքան էլ էս կուտը տրվի տարբեր հարթակներից, միևնույնն ա, էս պայքարը լավ էլ անձնավորված ա. ինչքան էլ պայքարը համակարգային փոփոխության քողի տակ մղվի, միևնույնն ա, վերջնական նպատակը հենց մի քանի առանցքային անձնավորությունների՝ քաղ.դաշտից վդնդելն ա, որոնց փոխարինելով պիտի փորձ արվի համակարգը փոխել: Սրա մասին շատ ենք խոսել. ու էս կոնտեքստում ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարությունը նույնիսկ ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում մարսեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Այնպես մի զարմացել եք, ասես մեր բոլորի աչքի առաջ մեծացած ու դաստիարակված, մամայի խելոք բալիկին հանկարծակի բռնացրել եք ստրիպտիզ կլուբում:
ՀԱԿ-ի ցանկությունը այնտեղ հավաքվածների հաս ու կալբասի խնդիրը լուծելն էր, է և կլինի այդպիսին: Այնտեղ պետական մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդ ես չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, քաղաքացիական ակտիվությունը ալտերնատիվ չունի… հրապարակ լցնելը ալտերնատիվ չունի, անկախ նրանից թե ինչ ուժեր ում հետ կմիանան… 8 օրվա ցույցերի ժամանակ մի քանի բան եղավ, հայտարարվեց երկխոսության տապալում, ԵԽԽՎ-ի գնահատականը հրապարակվեց, Սարկոզին եկավ Սերժին անվերապահ զորակցություն հայտնեց, Օբաման էլ հայտնեց Սերժի խիզախության մասին… քարտ բլանշ… իմ կարծիքով էսքանից հետո բոլոր ընդդիմադիր ուժերը անկախ իրենց դիրքորոշումից պիտի որ կոնսոլիդացվեին եթե իսկապես մտածում էին իշխանափոխության մասին… բայց չեղավ, ոչ ժողովուրդ հավաքվեց, ոչ էլ ընդդիմադիր, Ժիրոն եկավ ասեց "եթե Ջահանգիրյան Գակիկը հարթակի վրա է ես չեմ գա" … ես համոզված եմ որ բոլորն էլ շատ ռեալ, արդարացված ու բարոյական պատճառներ ունեն հրապարակ չգնալու համար, բայց արդյունքը էս ա… 

բոլոր ուժերն էլ սխալներ գործել են և՛ հռետորության մեջ և՛ ռազմավարության մեջ, բայց դա ոչ պատճառ ա ոչ էլ պատրվակ… անձամբ ես կարծում եմ որ երկխոսությունը շատ էլ էֆեկտիվ կլիներ եթե հասարակական ակտվությունը լիներ անհրաժեշտ մակարդակին. ցանկացած չնչին հարցի կարելի ա հրատապություն տալ, բայց երկխոսությունը հասարակության կողմից չընդունվեց… 

 ժամանակին Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյանն էր, Հակոբ Հակոբյանն էր, Գռզոն էր համակարգի ճաքը, օգտագործվեց… էսօր Դոդն ա հնարավոր ճաքը ուրեմն պիտի օգտագործվի, նամանավանդ որ հասարակական ակտիվությունը զուտ էն մակարդակի ա որ ոչ մի բան չի կարող փոխել…

----------

Chuk (24.10.2011)

----------


## davidus

> հրապարակ լցնելը ալտերնատիվ չունի, անկախ նրանից թե ինչ ուժեր ում հետ կմիանան…


Մյուս անգամ սենց բան չասես...  :Angry2: 

Հրապարակը կարելի ա բ**երով ու գ***երով էլ լցնել.. բայց էդ հրապարակ լցնել չի: Ամոթ ա, սենց բաներ գոնե մի գրի: Հրապարակում կանգնած մարդկանց մի վիրավորի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մյուս անգամ սենց բան չասես... 
> 
> Հրապարակը կարելի ա բ**երով ու գ***երով էլ լցնել.. բայց էդ հրապարակ լցնել չի: Ամոթ ա, սենց բաներ գոնե մի գրի: Հրապարակում կանգնած մարդկանց մի վիրավորի:


Ապեր, եթե հայաստանում էնքան գ ու բ կա որ կարա հրապարակ լցնի, ուրեմն սրանից ավել բան չի լինի Դավ ջան…

----------


## dvgray

> ժամանակին Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյանն էր, Հակոբ Հակոբյանն էր, Գռզոն էր համակարգի ճաքը, օգտագործվեց… էսօր Դոդն ա հնարավոր ճաքը ուրեմն պիտի օգտագործվի, նամանավանդ որ հասարակական ակտիվությունը զուտ էն մակարդակի ա որ ոչ մի բան չի կարող փոխել…


էտ ցուցակդ կարաս շատ երկարես… թոխմախի մհեր, ջեներալ մանվել, … թաղի "գողեր", թաղի "լակոտեր" … և այլն, և այլն…
աբեր, մինչ հիմա դեպքերի ընթացքը ցույց ա տվել, որ հիմնականում այդ "ցուցակը" ինքն է "օգտագործել" ժողովրդին, և ոչ թե իրանց են օգտագործել:

հա, մի բան էլ ասեմ, 
դու և քո պես մի շարք մարդիկ ըստ ինձ կատարում եք մի շատ կարևոր, ֆունդամենտալ տեսական-պրակտիկ սխալ, համարելով որ "նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները" : դա նաև վանոյական-վազգենական "տեսությունն էր", ինչը բերեց նրանց բացարձակ հղփացմանը:

աբեր, էտ ձև բան չկա, դա կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ է: դա միշտ էլ բերել է և կբերի այլասերվածության, ինչը և կա այժմ ՀԱԿ-ի շարքերում: դու ոչ քեզ խաբի, ոչ էլ ուրիշներին: 
էն որ հիմա էլ խոսում ես "դոդին" "օգտագործելու" մասին, ուղղակի էտ այլասերվածության վառ ապացույցներից մեկն է, և էտ այլասերվածության վերջին ստադիաներից է: դրանից հետո երևի գալու է գեղամյանական բացահայտ առք ու վաճառքի ստադիան:

----------

davidus (24.10.2011), Elmo (25.10.2011), Tig (24.10.2011), Վիշապ (24.10.2011), Տրիբուն (26.10.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր, եթե հայաստանում էնքան գ ու բ կա որ կարա հրապարակ լցնի, ուրեմն սրանից ավել բան չի լինի Դավ ջան…


Պահ, թե չէ որ առաջնորդիդ ճառերի լսելուց պարզ չի դառնու՞մ, թե Հայաստանում ինչքան կա դրանցից։

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովուրդ, Դոդի թեման շուտով ակտուալ չի լինելու: ՀԱԿ-ում էլ պատրանք չկա, որ Դոդը կմիանա, սա ուրիշ քաղաքական տրյուկ էր: 
Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում. եթե որևէ զենք կարողանաս գտնել, որը կարող ես օգտագործել երկրում տիրող բարքերի դեմ, որը կարող ես օգտագործել օրինականության հաստատման համար, ընդամենը էշություն կլինի դա չօգտագործելը, ուզում ա էդ զենքի անունը դոդ լինի, ուզում ա՝ կուլա լինի:

Էս պայքարն անձերի դեմ պայքար չի, հեչ էլ որ գոռում ենք «Սերժիկ հեռացիր», «Ալիկ խուլիգան», «Ոչ սերժանտացմանը, ոչ դոդացման, ոչ ռոբոտացմանը»: Շարունակելու ենք գոռալ, բայց սա համակարգի դեմ պայքար ա, ու մենակ հիմարն ա, ըստ իս, որ էդ պայքարում չի օգտագործի, հնարավորության դեպքում, հենց էդ համակարգի մեջ մտնող մասնիկները՝ հնարավորության դեպքում:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, գրառումս կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի հատուկ նշել, որ հանկարծ տարընթերցում չլինի, էդ «մենակ հիմարը» ու «էշություն» ձևակերպումներս վերաբերում են միայն ու միայն քաղաքական ուժին, այլ ոչ թե երևույթի մասին կարծիք ունեցողներիս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էտ ցուցակդ կարաս շատ երկարես… թոխմախի մհեր, ջեներալ մանվել, … թաղի "գողեր", թաղի "լակոտեր" … և այլն, և այլն…
> աբեր, մինչ հիմա դեպքերի ընթացքը ցույց ա տվել, որ հիմնականում այդ "ցուցակը" ինքն է "օգտագործել" ժողովրդին, և ոչ թե իրանց են օգտագործել:


Դիվ երբ որ դու քո "ազնիվ" քաղաքական գործիչների ցուցակը կկազմես, որտեղ թեկուզ մի հատ մարդ կլինի էն ժամակակ էլ կխոսաս… Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը էս ա ուզում ես ուզի ուզում ես չէ… զուլալ հայկական քաղաքական դաշտ, մենք ենք սարքել ու գնալով ավելի ա վատանալու…




> հա, մի բան էլ ասեմ, 
> դու և քո պես մի շարք մարդիկ ըստ ինձ կատարում եք մի շատ կարևոր, ֆունդամենտալ տեսական-պրակտիկ սխալ, համարելով որ* "նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները"* : դա նաև վանոյական-վազգենական "տեսությունն էր", ինչը բերեց նրանց բացարձակ հղփացմանը:


սխալ հասցեով ես եկել Դիվ, քո ասածը նշանակում ա թե ես առաջարկում եմ ամեն գնով ազատվել… ես տենց բան չեմ ասել… ես բռնությունը չեմ ընդունում… 




> աբեր, էտ ձև բան չկա, դա կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ է: դա միշտ էլ բերել է և կբերի այլասերվածության, ինչը և կա այժմ ՀԱԿ-ի շարքերում: դու ոչ քեզ խաբի, ոչ էլ ուրիշներին: 
> էն որ հիմա էլ խոսում ես "դոդին" "օգտագործելու" մասին, ուղղակի էտ այլասերվածության վառ ապացույցներից մեկն է, և էտ այլասերվածության վերջին ստադիաներից է: դրանից հետո երևի գալու է գեղամյանական բացահայտ առք ու վաճառքի ստադիան:


կատաստրոֆիկ սխալը պասիվությունն ա… ու դրան զուգահեռ բարոյականության դասեր տալը…

----------

Chuk (24.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պահ, թե չէ որ առաջնորդիդ ճառերի լսելուց պարզ չի դառնու՞մ, թե Հայաստանում ինչքան կա դրանցից։


ինքն իմ առաջնորդը չի Դավ, ու իրա ճառերից երևում ա որ հայաստանում կա էնքան ինչքան որ պետք ա իշխանությունը պահելու համար… մի բուռ գ ու բ որի հախից մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ չի կարում կա… արդեն 14 տարի… որովհետև մենք շատ բարոյական ժողովուրդ ենք…

----------


## voter

> Ընդամենը 2 անդրադարձ:
> 
> 1. Այո, քաղաքական ուժերի իրական համակիրների քանակը կարող է որոշվել միայն ու միայն ընտրությունների, բայց արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Ցավոք մենք ներկայումս զրկված ենք ընտրությունների միջոցով իրական համակիրների քանակը տեսնելու հնարավորությունից, դրանք ոտից գլուխ կեղծված լինելու պատճառով: Այսուհանդերձ քաղաքական ուժի համակիրների քանակը երևում է ոչ միայն ընտրություններում (իհարկե այլ ճշգրտությամբ), այլ նաև քաղաքական ակցիաների, այդ թվում հանրահավաքների կազմակերպման ժամանակ, ինչպես նաև որոշակի սոց. հարցումներով և այլն: Ու դրանք այսօրվա Հայաստանում ցույց են տալիս, որ առավելագույն վստահություն ունեցող ուժը ՀԱԿ-ն է, այլ հարց է, որ կա շատ մեծ զանգված ՀԱԿ-ին չվստահող ու մենք, էս պահին, չենք կարող խոսել էն մասին, թե ՀՀ բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է վստահում ՀԱԿ-ին: Այլ կերպ ասած ես բնակչությունից «պոկում եմ» այն հատվածին, ով այս կամ այն ուժին վստահում է, ու ասում եմ, որ սրանց մեջ ամենաշատը ՀԱԿ-ին վստահողներն են, քան ասենք Ժառանգությանը, նորաստեղծ Ազատ դեմոկրատներին, ՀՅԴ-ին, Սեֆիլյանին, ՕԵԿ-ին, Կարապետիչին, ԲՀԿ-ին և այլն: Ու իմ համար ցավալի է, որ հասարակության մեջ չափազանց մեծ շերտ կա, որը չի վստահում ոչ մի ուժի: Ավելին, էդ քանակը հենց նշանակում ա, որ մենք խայտառակ վատ իրադրությունում ենք: Մենք ասելով նկատի ունեմ ողջ ժողովրդին:
> 
> 2. Ես չեմ կարծում, որ «ՀԱԿ-ը մնացել է բարգավաճողների» հույսին: Ոչ, բնավ:


Մոլորություն է կարծել, թե այս կամ այն քաղաքական ուժը իր համակիրներն ունի զուտ այն բանի համար, որ նա է այս պահին ամենակարդացածը, ամենապարտաճանաչը, ամենավստահելին, ամենաշատ հանրահավաքիստը ու ակտիվիստը։ Համակիրներ շատ արագ կարող են հալվել պակասել ու անհետանալ։

Կան իհարկե կուրորեն ինչ որ մեկին հետևողները, դա նրանք անում են բայց միայն հանուն որոշակի շահի կամ հուսահատությունից, ինչը տեսնում ենք բարգաորոճողների դեպքում, բայց դրանց քանակը այնքան քիչ է, որ իրենցով ինչ որ բան հնարավոր չի լինի իրականացնել, դա նույնիսկ ամենանազիստական գերմանիան ու ամենաիլամիստական իրանը ի վիճակի չէ իրականացալ, մեկ է վերջում ստիպելով, արգելելով են այդ մարդկանց քանակը շատացնում, որ իրենց կողմնակից ներկայացնեն։

Այդ առումով նկատի ունեմ, որ տպավորություն է, թե բարգավաճողների հույսին է մնացել ՀԱԿը, ոչ այն առումով որ իրեն ԲՀԿն ու Վանո հալալ ընգեր դոդիկներն են պետք, որոնց տանը նա նույնպես գիշերներ է անցկացրել, բայց այն զանգվածը, որը կուրորեն որոճելով հետևում է նրան ով գազարը դեմից կապած հույսեր է տալիս, որ սովը փարատելու է...

Եթե ՀԱԿը ամենավստահելի ու հասարակության համար կարևոր թեմաների վերաբերյալ դիրքորոշում ունենար, կլիներ ամենավստահելին ու իսկապես բարգաորոճեղների հույսին չեր մնա։ Բայց ոչ միայն այս վերջին արտահայտություններն ու ռևերանսներն են հուշում այդ, այլ նաև անիմաստ խոսակցությունները կրպակների, դրանից առաջ միջին բիզնեսի արտոնյալ հարկերի ու ամենավերջին զավեշտն զուգարանների մասին ինչ որ դիրքորոշումներ ընդունելը։

Չի զգացվում, որ ՀԱԿը ինչ որ դիրքորոշում ունի բացի իդեա–ֆիկսից «ապե դուք տվեք մեզ իշխանությունը ու կտենաք, որ գործը կգնա»։ Նման լոզունգով հենց միայն բարգաորոճող զանգվածի կարող ես տանել քո հետևից և ոչ թե սկզբունքային մարդկանց։

Իսկ ընտրություններից մեզ չեն զրկել, մենք ինքներս ընտրություններ չենք պահանջում, հեռու պետք չի գնալ, հենց ֆոռումում քանի անգամ է պահանջ դրվել, որ այս կամ այն մոդեռատորի ընտրություն լինի՞

Եթե ուզեն ընտրություններ, կկազմակերպենև ուրիշ ոչ մի գործիք հնարավոր չէ ու ոչ մեկ չի խանգարի, բայց դա արդեն բազմիցս ասել եմ, առաջինը ՀԱԿը պիտի իր անդամների, ներկայացուցիչների ընտրությունն հայտարարեր և ոչ թե անկապ հանրահավաքներ ու մարդկանց ոտով շրջաններից բերման ենթարկեր։

Առաջինը ՀԱԿն է, որ չի ուզում ընտրություններ, քանի որ հույսը «դրել է» սերժանտների վրա, որ նրանք ընտրությունն կազմակերպեն իրենք էլ մասնակցեն, նրանք էլ հաբռգում են նման վստահությունից դրա համար էլ ասում են դե որ մենք ենք որոշողը երբ ու ոնց կուզենք կանենք։

Իսկ եթե ՀԱԿը ի վիճակի չէ ընտրություններ իրականացնել ուրեմն պիտի սուս փուս մնա բարգաորորճողների հույսին...

----------


## voter

> Ապեր, եթե հայաստանում էնքան գ ու բ կա որ կարա հրապարակ լցնի, ուրեմն սրանից ավել բան չի լինի Դավ ջան…


ՀԱԲը–հայոց ազգային բանակը, երևի չես հիշի, կարծում եմ այդքան տարիքով չէիր այդ ժամանակ, որ գիտացեիր ինչ կատարվեց, բայց «հիշեցնեմ» որ դա ՀԱԲի սկզբունքն էր, կարևորը մասսա հավաքենք անկախ նրանից թե ինչ բ ու գ տղեք կգվեն մեր շարքերը, հենց ուժ ունենաք մենք դառնանք որոշող կսկսենք մեր շարքերը մաքրել։

Արդյունքում բ ու գ տղերքը լցվան ՀԱԲ քաքմեջ արին գաղափարն էլ, վերջում Վիտյա Այվազյան պարգամավորին էլ սպանեցին, քանի որ շատերը ուղղակի կոնկրետ քյար ունեին և ոչ թե գաղափարակից էին...

Եթե ՀԱԿի համար անկախ գաղափարներից մասսա է պետք ուրեմն այն քաղաքական ուժ չէ այլ աննպատակ, անսկզբունք ամորֆ զանգված, որ ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում...

----------

Tig (25.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱԲը–հայոց ազգային բանակը, երևի չես հիշի, կարծում եմ այդքան տարիքով չէիր այդ ժամանակ, որ գիտացեիր ինչ կատարվեց, բայց «հիշեցնեմ» որ դա ՀԱԲի սկզբունքն էր, կարևորը մասսա հավաքենք անկախ նրանից թե ինչ բ ու գ տղեք կգվեն մեր շարքերը, հենց ուժ ունենաք մենք դառնանք որոշող կսկսենք մեր շարքերը մաքրել։
> 
> Արդյունքում բ ու գ տղերքը լցվան ՀԱԲ քաքմեջ արին գաղափարն էլ, վերջում Վիտյա Այվազյան պարգամավորին էլ սպանեցին, քանի որ շատերը ուղղակի կոնկրետ քյար ունեին և ոչ թե գաղափարակից էին...
> 
> Եթե ՀԱԿի համար անկախ գաղափարներից մասսա է պետք ուրեմն այն քաղաքական ուժ չէ այլ աննպատակ, անսկզբունք ամորֆ զանգված, որ ինքն էլ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում...


Հայաստանում գաղափարի շուրջ հավաքվելու խնդիր չկա, այլ կա *նպատակի շուրջ հավաքվելու խնդիր*… կա ռեժիմը քանդելու խնդիր որը անկախ քաղաքական գաղափարներից, ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի պիտի որ ձեռ տա որպեսզի կարողանա ինքն իր գաղափարների շուրջ հավաքել մարդկանց ու կիրառել դրանք կյանքում… 

ՀԱԿ-ը գաղափարակիցներին չի հավաքում՝ ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի… ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը մինչև ռեժիմի քանդելն ա… կակ ռազ հստակ ասում ա իրա ուզածն ինչ ա,Նիկոլն արդեն 150 անգամ ասել ա…

ՀԱԲ-ը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա եղել… ՀԱԲ-ն եղել ա ռազմաքաղաքական կառույց ու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ համեմատվելու կամ զուգահեռների եզրեր չունեն…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայաստանում գաղափարի շուրջ հավաքվելու խնդիր չկա, այլ կա *նպատակի շուրջ հավաքվելու խնդիր*… կա ռեժիմը քանդելու խնդիր որը անկախ քաղաքական գաղափարներից, ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի պիտի որ ձեռ տա որպեսզի կարողանա ինքն իր գաղափարների շուրջ հավաքել մարդկանց ու կիրառել դրանք կյանքում… 
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը գաղափարակիցներին չի հավաքում՝ ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի… ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը մինչև ռեժիմի քանդելն ա… կակ ռազ հստակ ասում ա իրա ուզածն ինչ ա,Նիկոլն արդեն 150 անգամ ասել ա…
> 
> ՀԱԲ-ը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա եղել… ՀԱԲ-ն եղել ա ռազմաքաղաքական կառույց ու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ համեմատվելու կամ զուգահեռների եզրեր չունեն…


1. Դու ուզում ես ասել, որ նպատակներին հասնելու համար գաղափարներ պետք չե՞ն: «Մենք ուզում ենք բնակեցնել Մարսը, սա է մեր նպատակը: Եկեք համախմբվենք ու բնակեցնենք Մարսը: Եվ կապ չունի, թե ով ինչպես է պատկերացնում Մարսի բնակեցումը:» Սա ե՞ս ասում:

2. Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում «ռեժիմ» ասելով և ի՞նչ ես հասկանում «քանդել» ասելով: Խնդրում եմ հրապարակում բղավողների խոսքերը կամ «Transparency International»-ի ձևակերպումները չկրկնես, ես քո կարծիքն եմ հարցնում:

----------


## Tig

> Ժողովուրդ, Դոդի թեման շուտով ակտուալ չի լինելու: ՀԱԿ-ում էլ պատրանք չկա, որ Դոդը կմիանա, սա ուրիշ քաղաքական տրյուկ էր: 
> Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում. եթե որևէ զենք կարողանաս գտնել, որը կարող ես օգտագործել երկրում տիրող բարքերի դեմ, որը կարող ես օգտագործել օրինականության հաստատման համար, ընդամենը էշություն կլինի դա չօգտագործելը, ուզում ա էդ զենքի անունը դոդ լինի, ուզում ա՝ կուլա լինի:
> 
> Էս պայքարն անձերի դեմ պայքար չի, հեչ էլ որ գոռում ենք «Սերժիկ հեռացիր», «Ալիկ խուլիգան», «Ոչ սերժանտացմանը, ոչ դոդացման, ոչ ռոբոտացմանը»: Շարունակելու ենք գոռալ, բայց սա համակարգի դեմ պայքար ա, ու մենակ հիմարն ա, ըստ իս, որ էդ պայքարում չի օգտագործի, հնարավորության դեպքում, հենց էդ համակարգի մեջ մտնող մասնիկները՝ հնարավորության դեպքում:


Արտակ ջան, ախր... /չէ, չեմ կարա չգրեմ/ Ախր էդ քո ասած զենքը դու չես տնօրինում: Ինքը էսօր քո միջոցով կհասնի իրա ուզածին, սկզբում դա ներկայացնելով որպես քո ուզած ու հետո նորից կսկսվի նույն պատմությունը: Հիմա էլ Սերժիկին պիտի որպես զենք օգտագործե՞նք, որ մաքրենք ախոռնե՞րը... Անիմաստ շրջապտույտ ա ստացվում... Պայքարել պետք ա, ես չեմ ասում նստենք սպասենք: Բայց իմ կարծիքով դա չի կարող լինել առաջնորդող անձերի որակական, գաղափարական ու բարոյական հատկանիշները հաշվի չառնելով:

Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ, չեմ ընդունում այն սկզբունքը, թե նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցը: Ոչ, ոչ մի անբարոյական ու անմարդկային միջոց չի կարող արդարացվել հանուն նպատակի...

----------


## Lion

Հետաքքրքիր է, որևէ մեկը կարդացել է Օրուելի "*Անասնաֆերմա*"-ն?

Եթե ոչ, *կարդացեք*, հավատացեք` չեք փոշմանի ու ավելորդ չեք համարի դրա վրա ծախսած ժամանակը: Անձամբ ես այդ կարճ վիպակը համարում եմ կյանքում իմ կարդացած ամենաուշագրավ ստեղծագործություններից մեկը:

----------


## Chuk

> Մոլորություն է կարծել, թե այս կամ այն քաղաքական ուժը իր համակիրներն ունի զուտ այն բանի համար, որ նա է այս պահին ամենակարդացածը, ամենապարտաճանաչը, ամենավստահելին, ամենաշատ հանրահավաքիստը ու ակտիվիստը։ Համակիրներ շատ արագ կարող են հալվել պակասել ու անհետանալ։


Փորձում եմ հասկանալ այս գրածի կապն իմ գրածի հետ, չի ստացվում: Չի ստացվում հասարակ պատճառով՝ կապ չկա:
Ինչևէ, այս նախադասությունը, որպես առանձին միավոր, ճիշտ է:



> Կան իհարկե կուրորեն ինչ որ մեկին հետևողները, դա նրանք անում են բայց միայն հանուն որոշակի շահի կամ հուսահատությունից, ինչը տեսնում ենք բարգաորոճողների դեպքում, բայց դրանց քանակը այնքան քիչ է, որ իրենցով ինչ որ բան հնարավոր չի լինի իրականացնել, դա նույնիսկ ամենանազիստական գերմանիան ու ամենաիլամիստական իրանը ի վիճակի չէ իրականացալ, մեկ է վերջում ստիպելով, արգելելով են այդ մարդկանց քանակը շատացնում, որ իրենց կողմնակից ներկայացնեն։
> 
> Այդ առումով նկատի ունեմ, որ տպավորություն է, թե բարգավաճողների հույսին է մնացել ՀԱԿը, ոչ այն առումով որ իրեն ԲՀԿն ու Վանո հալալ ընգեր դոդիկներն են պետք, որոնց տանը նա նույնպես գիշերներ է անցկացրել, բայց այն զանգվածը, որը կուրորեն որոճելով հետևում է նրան ով գազարը դեմից կապած հույսեր է տալիս, որ սովը փարատելու է...


Կրկնում եմ համոզմունքս. ՀԱԿ-ը չի մնացել բարգավաճողների հույսին ու սա լրիվ ուրիշ «խաղ» էր:
ՀԱԿ-ԲՀԿ միավորում չի ակնկալվում ու ՀԱԿ-ում էլ որևէ մեկը, վստահ եմ, նման պատրանք չունի:




> Եթե ՀԱԿը ամենավստահելի ու հասարակության համար կարևոր թեմաների վերաբերյալ դիրքորոշում ունենար, կլիներ ամենավստահելին ու իսկապես բարգաորոճեղների հույսին չեր մնա։ Բայց ոչ միայն այս վերջին արտահայտություններն ու ռևերանսներն են հուշում այդ, այլ նաև անիմաստ խոսակցությունները կրպակների, դրանից առաջ միջին բիզնեսի արտոնյալ հարկերի ու ամենավերջին զավեշտն զուգարանների մասին ինչ որ դիրքորոշումներ ընդունելը։
> 
> Չի զգացվում, որ ՀԱԿը ինչ որ դիրքորոշում ունի բացի իդեա–ֆիկսից «ապե դուք տվեք մեզ իշխանությունը ու կտենաք, որ գործը կգնա»։ Նման լոզունգով հենց միայն բարգաորոճող զանգվածի կարող ես տանել քո հետևից և ոչ թե սկզբունքային մարդկանց։


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ՀԱԿ գործունեությունն իրապես ուսումնասիրած մարդը նման համոզմունք կհայտնի:
ՀԱԿ-ն իր դիրքորոշումները բազմիցս է հայտնել: Եթե կարճ, ապա նա ունի երկիրը քաղաքացուն վերադարձնելու իր բանաձևը, որն է արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելու հրամայականը, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կազմակերպելու հրամայականը: Եվ առնվազն վերջինը այսօր կայանում է:

Բացի դրանից ՀԱԿ-ը նաև ունի ծրագրային փաթեթներ, այլ կերպ ասած դիրքորոշումներ յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտի համար (դեռ բոլորը չեն պատրաստ, բայց ընթացքում են):




> Իսկ ընտրություններից մեզ չեն զրկել, մենք ինքներս ընտրություններ չենք պահանջում, հեռու պետք չի գնալ, հենց ֆոռումում քանի անգամ է պահանջ դրվել, որ այս կամ այն մոդեռատորի ընտրություն լինի՞
> 
> Եթե ուզեն ընտրություններ, կկազմակերպենև ուրիշ ոչ մի գործիք հնարավոր չէ ու ոչ մեկ չի խանգարի, բայց դա արդեն բազմիցս ասել եմ, առաջինը ՀԱԿը պիտի իր անդամների, ներկայացուցիչների ընտրությունն հայտարարեր և ոչ թե անկապ հանրահավաքներ ու մարդկանց ոտով շրջաններից բերման ենթարկեր։


Սա ուղղակի հեքիաթ եմ որակում: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ընտրություններից մեզ չեն զրկել»: Երևի ինքներս ենք, հա՞, գնացել ու կեղծել ընտրությունները, երևի ՀԱԿ ղեկավարներն են ծեծել ու ջարդել ՀԱԿ վստահված անձանց, դիտորդներին, լրագրողներին, երևի դրանից հետո ՀԱԿ-ն ինքնաբանտարկվել է, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի գործիչներին են բանտարկել:

Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իր անդամների ու ներկայացուցիչների ընտրություն հայտարարելը, այո, տարբերակներից մեկն է, բայց ոչ միակը: Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ դա է լավագույն տարբերակը, Պողոսն էլ կարծում է, որ դա չի: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է «ֆոռումին», ապա եկ դրա մասին չխոսենք, լա՞վ: Նախ որովհետև այս ֆորումը երբեք իր առաջ նպատակ չի դրել դառնալ օգտագործողի կողմից կառավարելի, այլ եղել ու մնում ինչ-որ անձի, տվյալ դեպքում իմ սեփականությունը, որը ես իմ բարի կամքով տրամադրում եմ ուրիշների օգտագործմանը: Այլ հարց է, որ ինքս էլ մթնոլորտի լավացման նպատակով եղել են դեպքեր ու ահագին դեպքեր, երբ հայտարարել եմ մոդերատորների առաջադրումներ ու ընտրություններ, ինչպես նաև այլ քվեարկություններ ու դրանք անցկացրել իսկապես արդար ու թափանցիկ, դրա համար էլ ասենք էս բաժնի մոդերատորները ընտրված մոդերատորներ են, ոչ թե իմ նշանակածները: Բայց կրկնում եմ, այս ֆոռումը, ի տարբերություն քո ֆորումի, իր առջև նպատակ չի դրել, հետո էլ, ի տարբերություն քո ֆորումի, ֆիկտիվ ու ձևական ընտրություններ չի կազմակերպել (այո, որոշ չափով ժպիտը դեմքիս հետևել եմ անառողջ մթնոլորտին): Այնպես որ խնդրում եմ, եկ սրան այլևս չանդրադառնանք, ինձ ոչ պետք է ակումբը «գովերգել», ոչ էլ քո ֆորումը «վատաբանել ու փնովել»: Ու այս պարագայում «բզելն» անիմաստ է, ավելի լավ է, որ համերաշխ գոյատևենք իրար կողքի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, ախր... /չէ, չեմ կարա չգրեմ/ Ախր էդ քո ասած զենքը դու չես տնօրինում: Ինքը էսօր քո միջոցով կհասնի իրա ուզածին, սկզբում դա ներկայացնելով որպես քո ուզած ու հետո նորից կսկսվի նույն պատմությունը: Հիմա էլ Սերժիկին պիտի որպես զենք օգտագործե՞նք, որ մաքրենք ախոռնե՞րը... Անիմաստ շրջապտույտ ա ստացվում... Պայքարել պետք ա, ես չեմ ասում նստենք սպասենք: Բայց իմ կարծիքով դա չի կարող լինել առաջնորդող անձերի որակական, գաղափարական ու բարոյական հատկանիշները հաշվի չառնելով:
> 
> Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ, չեմ ընդունում այն սկզբունքը, թե նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցը: Ոչ, ոչ մի անբարոյական ու անմարդկային միջոց չի կարող արդարացվել հանուն նպատակի...


Տիգ ջան, նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցը, հաճախ սխալ բանաձև է ու ճիշտ ես անում, որ չես ընդունում: Ես էլ չեմ ընդունում: Բայց մեր քննարկած խնդիրը այդ բանաձևի հետ առնչություն չուներ, այդ բանաձևը դուք եք ձևակերպել: Մեր մոտ այդպիսի բանաձև ուղղակի չկա:

Հիմա գանք զենքերին: Այո, հնարավոր տարբերակ ես ասում:
Այո, հնարավոր է որ «զենքս» մտածում է իմ միջոցով իշխանություն հասնի ու հետո փորձի ինձ գցել:
Թող գցի, Տիգ: Ավելի ճիշտ, թող փորձի գցել:
Որովհետև այդ դեպքում ինքն ա դառնում մեր թիրախը:
Տիգ ջան, հասկանանք մի պարզ բան. չենք կարող մաքուրների բանակ ստեղծել ու էդ բանակով հասնել հաջողության: Մշտապես ցանկացած էսպիսի պայքարում լինելու են կարիերիստներ, մշտապես լինելու են իրենց նեղ անձնական շահերը հետապնդողներ, լինելու են հանցագործներ, ովքեր հույս են փայփայում հասնել բարձրագույն իշխանության ու զբաղվել բարձր կարգի թալանով: Ամեն ինչ էլ լինելու են: Պայքարի հեռակա նպատակներից մեկը անընդհատ պրոցես կազմակերպելն է, երբ նորին իշխանություն բերելուց հետո ոչ թե մտածում ես, որ հաղթել ես, այլ մտածում ես, որ մի մետր էլ քայլ գնացիր, բայց դեռ տասնյակ, գուցե հարյուրավոր, իսկ գուցե հազարավոր քայլեր կան:

Տիգ, ես ֆորումում բազմիցս եմ գրել. եթե Քոչարյանը ինձ կառաջնորդի էնպիսի պայքարով, որը նպաստում է արատավոր երևույթներից ազատվելուն ու քաղ. հասարակություն կառուցելուն, ես իր հետևից կգնամ: Արի էս անգամ մի անգամ էլ հստակեցնեմ. սա սկզբունք է, բայց էդ սկզբունքը չի նշանակում, որ ես մտքիս ծերով իսկ անցկացնում եմ, որ Քոչարյանը կամ Սերժիկը կարող են նման բան անել: Տիգ ջան, էս պահին առնվազն էդ անձերի հետ կապված նման խնդիր չկա: 

Տիգ, էսօր ասենք Ջհանգիրյանն ա կողքներիս, ում մասին կարծիքները ինձնից լավ գիտես: Էդ նույն կարծիքները կիսում եմ ես: Բայց փաստ ա, որ ինքը էսօր նպաստում ա շարժմանը: Ու էս պահին մենք իրան օգտագործում ենք: Հա, երևի ինքն էլ մեզ ա օգտագործում, որ հասնի գլխավոր դատախազի պաշտոնին: Թող հասնի, Տիգ: Շշկռվեց, օրենքին դուրս եկավ, հասնելուց հետո, տաս անգամ ավելի ուժեղ իրա դեմ ենք պայքարելու: Քեզ ինչի՞ ա թվում, որ եթե «չաղտոտված» կենսագրությամբ մեկը գա, նույն գայթակղությունները չի ունենալու: Բա մենք, ժողովուրդս նրա համար ենք, որ էդ գայթակղությունները չթողնենք:

----------


## Chuk

> ԱԻՄ նախագահ Պարույր Հայրիկյանն այսօր հայտարարեց, որ սառեցնում է իր ղեկավարած «Ազգային ինքնորոշում միավորում» կուսակցության գործունեությունը, «զրոյից վերականգնում» է Ազգային միացյալ կուսակցությունը և աջակցում Հայաստանի հանրապետական կուսակցությանը։
> 
> Նա հայտարարեց, որ տրամաբանական է համարում առաջիկա ընտրություններում ՀՀԿ-ին աջակցելու իր որոշումը՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ և ՀՀԿ-ն, և ԱԻՄ-ը նույն արմատից են սերում։ Նա ընդգծեց, որ աթոռի կամ պաշտոնի որևէ ակնկալիք չունի։
> 
> «Ծրագիրս ներկայացրել եմ Հանրապետականին։ Դա մի ծրագիր է, որը Հայաստանը բացառիկ երկիր է դարձնելու աշխարհում։ Դա տեսական ծրագիր է»,- ասաց Հայրիկյանը՝ նշելով, որ ՀՀԿ-ից իրեն ասել են, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանն արդեն ծանոթացել է այդ ծրագրին և պետք է պատասխանի։ Ըստ Հայրիկյանի՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այժմ «մտորումների մեջ է» այն պատճառով, որ այդ ծրագիրն առաջին անգամ պետք է կիրառվի. որևէ երկրում նման բան չի եղել։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Էս մի ընդդիմությունն էլ չստացվեց  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

ԲՀԿ-ի մասին Լևոն Զուրաբյան.



> ԲՀԿ-ի հետ համագործակցության հնարավորության վերաբերյալ հարցին անդրադառնալով՝ Զուրաբյանը նշեց, որ ցանկացած ուժ, որը հրաժարվում է այս ռեժիմին սատարելուց, սկսում է պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ, ինքն այդ փաստով դառնում է ժողովրդի դաշնակիցը. «Մենք որևէ ուժի չենք առանձնացնում: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք համագործակցության մասին, մենք չենք ասում՝ միացեք մեզ, այլ բանակցելու ենք միայն այն ուղղությամբ, թե ինչպես կարելի է բանակցել այս ռեժիմի հետ»:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը նաև նկատեց, որ այդ համագործակցությունը վերաբերում է, ոչ թե կոնկրետ ինչ-որ թիմի, այլ բոլորին, ովքեր կկանգնեն ժողովրդի կողքին. «Ես կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀԿ-ի բոլոր այն սեգմենտները, որոնք դուրս կգան ռեժիմի դեմ, դա միայն կողջունվի ժողովրդի կողմից»:


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԲՀԿ-ի հետ համագործակցության հնարավորության վերաբերյալ հարցին անդրադառնալով՝ Զուրաբյանը նշեց, որ ցանկացած ուժ, որը հրաժարվում է այս ռեժիմին սատարելուց, սկսում է պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ, ինքն այդ փաստով դառնում է ժողովրդի դաշնակիցը. «Մենք որևէ ուժի չենք առանձնացնում: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք համագործակցության մասին, մենք չենք ասում՝ միացեք մեզ, այլ *բանակցելու ենք միայն այն ուղղությամբ, թե ինչպես կարելի է բանակցել այս ռեժիմի հետ*»:


Սըբանում ա :LOL:  Եկեք բանակցենք, որպեսզի պարզենք, թե ինչպես կարելի է բանակցել։ ԲՀԿ–ն ինչպես գիտենք, ըստ ՀԱԿ–ի կառկառուն դեմքերի տերմինաբանության՝ «ռեժիմի» անդամ կուսակցություն է։ Հիմա ԲՀԿ–ն պիտի ռեժիմից (կարդա՝ իշխանություններից) յան տա ու ՀԱԿ–ի հետ բանակցի, որպեսզի միասին բանակցեն ռեժիմի հետ։ Կամ որպեսզի ԲՀԿ–ն ՀԱԿ–ին ինստրուկտաժ անի, թե որոնք են այս ռեժիմի հետ բանակցելու ձևերը։ :Jpit:  Ու մարդ կա որ դեռևս Զուրաբյանին համարում է գրագետ ու կիրթ անձնավորություն։ 
Ձեր նմանները խայտառակում են ռեսպուբլիկան։ Մեր երկրի համար մեկ պրոբլեմը... չասեմ, այս մասին մենք բոլորս համերաշխ լռում ենք։

----------

davidus (26.10.2011), Տրիբուն (26.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ներողություն, իմ սխալն է, որ ես մեջբերեցի էն կայքից, որտեղ ակնհայտ վատ սղագրությամբ (վրիպակով) էր ներկայացվել Զուրաբյանի խոսքը:




> Ցանկացած ուժ, որը հրաժարվում է համագործակցությունից կամ այս ռեժիմին սատարելուց և հասկանալով պետականության համար առաջացած վտանգը` սկսում է պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ, ինքը արդեն միայն այդ փաստով դառնում է ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցը»,- այդ մասին քիչ առաջ լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտարարեց Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը` անդրադառնալով այլ քաղաքական ուժերի հետ համագործակցության հարցին:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը նշեց, որ իրենք որևէ ուժի չեն առանձնացնում և ասաց, որ այն, ինչ ինքը ասում է, վերաբերում է բոլորին: Որպես օրինակ Զուրաբյանը ներկայացրեց Լիբիայում կատարված իրադարձությունները:
> 
> «Լիբիայի այսօրվա Ազգային անցումային խորհրդի մեծ մասը Կադաֆիի նախկին կուսակիցներն են կամ դաշնակիցները, որոնք ընդվզեցին Կադաֆիի անմարդկային ռեժիմի դեմ և միացան ժողովրդին: Մենք ընդհանրապես երբ խոսում ենք համագործակցության մասին, չենք ասում՝ միացե՛ք մեզ, աջակցե՛ք մեզ: Մենք ասում ենք, որ երկրում ընթանում է պայքար ռեժիմի և ազատ ժողովրդի միջև, և բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր հասկանում են, որ ռեժիմը չարիք է ու դուրս են գալիս նրա դեմ` դառնում են ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցները»,- հայտարարեց Լևոն Զուրաբյանը:


Աղբյուր՝ ilur.am




> Հենց ռեժիմի ներսում, Լևոն Զուրաբյանի դիտարկմամբ, իշխանական ճամբարում կա կոնֆլիկտի, լարվածության առկայություն: «Ցանկացած ուժ, որը հրաժարվում է համագործակցությունից կամ այս ռեժիմին սատարումից` հասկանալով պետականության համար առաջացած վտանգը, սկսում է պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ, դառնում է ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցը»,-ասաց ՀԱԿ համակարգողը:
> 
> Նրա խոսքով` համագործակցության որևէ պայմանավորվածություն իշխող կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող որևէ քաղաքական ուժի, այդ թվում «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան»-ի հետ չկա: Այդուհանդերձ, կոնգրեսը պատրաստ է համագործակցության նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ի այն սեգմենտրների հետ, որոնք ներսում կգիտակցեն ռեժիմի վտանգավորությունը և դուրս կգան դրա դեմ:
> 
> «Երկրում ստեղծված է մի իրավիճակ, երբ բոլորը պետք է հասկանան Սերժ Սարգսյանի ռեժիմի շարունակականության վտանգը պետականության համար: Մենք չենք ասում՝ միացեք, աջակցեք մեզ, ասում ենք` երկրում ընթանում է պայքար ռեժիմի և ազատատենչ ժողովրդի միջև. բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր հասկանում են, որ ռեժիմը չարիք է, դառնում են ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցները: Մեր նպատակն է քրեապետական օլիգարխիայի կազմաքանդումը, և այդ նպատակներն անշեղորեն իրագործելու ենք»,- ասաց Լևոն Զուրաբյանը:


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am




> Ցանկացած ուժ, որը հրաժարվում է այս ռեժիմին սատարելուց եւ հասկանում է պետականության համար վտանգը, միայն այդ փաստով դառնում է ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցը»:
> 
> Իսկ արդեն պայմանավորվածություն ունե՞ք ԲՀԿ-ի հետ, հարցին էլ արձագանքեց. «Մենք որեւէ ուժի չենք առանձնացնում; Որեւէ պայմանավորվածություն կամ կոնտանկտ, որը գտնվում է կոալիցիայի մեջ, չի եղել եւ չկա։ Այն ինչ ասացի, վերաբերում է բոլորին։ Այն սեգմենտները ՀՀԿ-ում, որ կգիտակցեն ավազակապետության վտանգը, կարող են համագործակցել»:


Աղբյուր՝ news.am




> Վերջինս նշել է, որ իրենք դեռ բանակցություններ չեն սկսել այլ քաղաքական ուժերի հետ այդ հարցի շուրջ: «Մենք հասկանում ենք, որ բանալին մոբիլիզիացիան, քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն է։ Առաջին հերթին աշխատելու ենք ժողովրդի հետ։ Ինչ որ փուլից չենք բացառում, որ հնարավոր կլինի բանակցել այլ քաղաքական ուժերի հետ»,- նշել է Զուրաբյանը` հավելելով, որ իրենք բանակցելու ենք մեկ հարցի շուրջ` Սերժ Սարգսյանի անվերապահ հրաժարականի:


Աղբյուր՝ news.am




> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանն անդրադառնալով Կոնգրեսի եւ ԲՀԿ-ի համագործակցության հնարավորությանը, ասաց, թե ցանկացած ուժ, որը հրաժարվում է այս ռեժիմին սատարելուց, սկսում է պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ, ինքն այդ փաստով դառնում է ժողովրդի դաշնակիցը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ շաբաթ օրը Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը Ազատություն ռ/կ-ին տված հարցազրույցում ասել էր, թե Կոնգրեսը կարող է համագործակցել «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության հետ, եթե այս ուժը փորձի խզել անցյալի հետ իր կապերը եւ պատրաստ լինի ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի ելնել:
> 
> Այսօր Զուրաբյանը մեկնաբանեց իր հայտարարությունները. «Մենք որեւէ ուժի չենք առանձնացնում: Երբ մենք խոսում ենք համագործակցության մասին, մենք չենք ասում՝միացեք մեզ, այլ բանակցելու ենք միայն այն ուղղությամբ, թե ինչպես կարելի է պայքարել այս ռեժիմի հետ»:
> 
> Ըստ նրա` այդ համագործակցությունը վերաբերում է, ոչ թե կոնկրետ ինչ-որ թիմի, այլ բոլորին, ովքեր կկանգնեն ժողովրդի կողքին: Այդ առումով նա նշեց, որ ՀՀԿ-ի բոլոր այն սեգմենտները, որոնք դուրս կգան ռեժիմի դեմ, կողջունվի ժողովրդի կողմից: Ինչ վերաբերում է օլիգարխների` Կոնգրեսին միանալու հավանականությանը, ապա Զուրաբյանն ասաց, որ երբ Հայաստանում տիրի լեգիտիմ իշխանություն, ապա այդ օլիգարխները, բնականաբար, կզրկվեն մենաշնորհից եւ կհայտնվեն օրենքի դաշտում:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am



ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ նախապես այդ վրիպակը նկատած լինելով սխալմամբ հենց այդ մի աղբյուրից էի մեջբերել, չնայած տեսել էի նաև այլ աղբյուրներ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 1. Դու ուզում ես ասել, որ նպատակներին հասնելու համար գաղափարներ պետք չե՞ն: «Մենք ուզում ենք բնակեցնել Մարսը, սա է մեր նպատակը: Եկեք համախմբվենք ու բնակեցնենք Մարսը: Եվ կապ չունի, թե ով ինչպես է պատկերացնում Մարսի բնակեցումը:» Սա ե՞ս ասում:


պետք են… բայց չկան ու էսօր գաղափարի պատրվակը քաղաքական ուժերն օգտագործում են իրենց անձնական ամբիցիանրն ու հաշիվները մաքրելու համար, Մեկը Ալիկ Արզումանյանը, Րաֆֆին, Դաշնակները … էս ռեժիմից ազատվելու քանի՞ գաղափար կա հրապարակում Վիշ, ո՞վ ա էսօր դրա մասին խոսում… Մարսի անալոգը սխալ ա




> 2. Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում «ռեժիմ» ասելով և ի՞նչ ես հասկանում «քանդել» ասելով: Խնդրում եմ հրապարակում բղավողների խոսքերը կամ «Transparency International»-ի ձևակերպումները չկրկնես, ես քո կարծիքն եմ հարցնում:


ռեժիմ ասելով հասկանում եմ ռեժիմ, իսկ քանդել ասելով հասկանում եմ քանդել…քո պես "յուրովի" եմ սահմանել, ապեր… քո սահմանաւմներն ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս, պարզ և հասկանալի… հետաքրքիր ա իմանալ Պյութագորասի թեորեմի քո տարբերակը (գիրք բացել չկա)

----------

Varzor (25.10.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ջան, մի չարչարվի ախպերս։ Մենք ինչու նո՞ր ենք Զուրաբյանին ճանաչում, շուրջ չորս տարի է, ինչ մենք կարդում ենք Զուրաբյանի մարգարտյա ու գոհարե մտքերը :Jpit:  
Մարդը միջին հաշվով ասում է հետևյալը, իշխանության մեջ գտնվող այն մարդիկ, որոնք հասկանում են, թե ինչ չարիք ու վտանգ են իրենք, ու հրաժարվում են իշխանությունից ու գալիս են մեզ հետ համագործակցում են ու օգնում են մեզ որպեսզի մենք կազմաքանդենք օլիգարխիան (սա շեդևր միտք է, որը արդեն հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունում ենք արդեն չորս տարի), ապա դառնում են ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցը։ Այսպիսի սրտառուչ ձևակերպումներից հետո մնում է սպասել որ ԲՀԿ–ական պաշտոնյաները հրաժարական կտան ու կմիանան ժողովրդին ու հենց այդ պահից երևի նրանց մեջքին թևեր կաճեն ու նրանք կդառնան մեր ժողովդրի պահապան հրեշտակները, իսկ նրանց ոսկեձույլ արձանները կտեղադրվեն Ազատության հրապարակում Թումանյանի ու Սպենդիարյանի փոխարեն ու տենց...

----------

Varzor (25.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մի չարչարվի ախպերս։ Մենք ինչու նո՞ր ենք Զուրաբյանին ճանաչում, շուրջ չորս տարի է, ինչ մենք կարդում ենք Զուրաբյանի մարգարտյա ու գոհարե մտքերը 
> Մարդը միջին հաշվով ասում է հետևյալը, իշխանության մեջ գտնվող այն մարդիկ, որոնք հասկանում են, թե ինչ չարիք ու վտանգ են իրենք, ու հրաժարվում են իշխանությունից ու գալիս են մեզ հետ համագործակցում են ու օգնում են մեզ որպեսզի մենք կազմաքանդենք օլիգարխիան (սա շեդևր միտք է, որը արդեն հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունում ենք արդեն չորս տարի), ապա դառնում են ժողովրդի բնական դաշնակիցը։ Այսպիսի սրտառուչ ձևակերպումներից հետո մնում է սպասել որ ԲՀԿ–ական պաշտոնյաները հրաժարական կտան ու կմիանան ժողովրդին ու հենց այդ պահից երևի նրանց մեջքին թևեր կաճեն ու նրանք կդառնան մեր ժողովդրի պահապան հրեշտակները, իսկ նրանց ոսկեձույլ արձանները կտեղադրվեն Ազատության հրապարակում Թումանյանի ու Սպենդիարյանի փոխարեն ու տենց...


Ապեր, ես արդեն երկար ժամանակ քո գոհարներին էլ եմ ծանոթ  :Wink: 

Այո, ապեր, եթե ԲՀԿ-ից ու ՀՀԿ-ից մարդիկ կլինեն, որոնք կորոշեն պայքարել իրենց իսկ ստեղծած համակարգի դեմ, կլինեն մեր բնական դաշնակիցները, ինչպիսիք դարձել է, ի հեճուկս քեզ, օրինակ Ջհանգիրյան Գագիկը: Սրբի թևերի մասին հեքիաթ ՀԱԿ-ը չի պատմել, էդ քո հորինած հեքիաթն ա: Իսկ ես քո տեղը լինեի, կընդունեի, որ նախորդ գրառման մեջ անիմաստ էիր ղժժացել  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> պետք են… բայց չկան ու էսօր գաղափարի պատրվակը քաղաքական ուժերն օգտագործում են իրենց անձնական ամբիցիանրն ու հաշիվները մաքրելու համար, Մեկը Ալիկ Արզումանյանը, Րաֆֆին, Դաշնակները … *էս ռեժիմից ազատվելու քանի՞ գաղափար կա հրապարակում* Վիշ, ո՞վ ա էսօր դրա մասին խոսում… Մարսի անալոգը սխալ ա


Իսկապես, իսկ ռեժիմից ազատվելու քանի՞ գաղափար կա հրապարակում։ Դու գիտե՞ս այդպիսի գաղափար։




> ռեժիմ ասելով հասկանում եմ ռեժիմ, իսկ քանդել ասելով հասկանում եմ քանդել…քո պես "յուրովի" եմ սահմանել, ապեր… քո սահմանաւմներն ինձ ավելի են դուր գալիս, պարզ և հասկանալի… հետաքրքիր ա իմանալ Պյութագորասի թեորեմի քո տարբերակը (գիրք բացել չկա)


Հա, ես պատկերացնում եմ, Զուրաբյանը քլունգը ձեռքին, քրտնած ճակատով քանդում է քրեաօլիգարխիկ ռեժիմը, ու ռեժիմը սենց ճաքեր է տալիս, մռնչում է ու ի վերջո փլուզվում է, իսկ հրապարակում հավաքված կանայք  ծափ են տալիս ու գոռում են՝ «այոոոոոոոոոո՜», հետո Զուրաբյանն ու Նիկոլը ողջագուրվում են, Արամ Սարգսյանը չի կարողանում զսպել արցունքները.... Դեմիրճյանը կանգնած է հպարտ... հետո գալիս է Տեր–Պետրոսյան Լևոնը ու բոլորին պաշտոններ բաժանում ըստ իրենց ներդրած ուժերի...

----------

Varzor (25.10.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ես արդեն երկար ժամանակ քո գոհարներին էլ եմ ծանոթ 
> 
> Այո, ապեր, եթե ԲՀԿ-ից ու ՀՀԿ-ից մարդիկ կլինեն, որոնք կորոշեն պայքարել իրենց իսկ ստեղծած համակարգի դեմ, կլինեն մեր բնական դաշնակիցները, ինչպիսիք դարձել է, ի հեճուկս քեզ, օրինակ Ջհանգիրյան Գագիկը: Սրբի թևերի մասին հեքիաթ ՀԱԿ-ը չի պատմել, էդ քո հորինած հեքիաթն ա: Իսկ ես քո տեղը լինեի, կընդունեի, որ նախորդ գրառման մեջ անիմաստ էիր ղժժացել


Ապեր, համարի որ ես անիմաստ եմ ղժժացել ու հեքիաթներ եմ հորինում։  Ժամանակին Ջհանգիրյանի, Մանվելի ու Գռզոյի սրբացումների մասին էլ կլռեմ, եթե ուզում ես։ Վերջին հաշվով ես ինքս ինձ խաբելու բան չունեմ։ Եթե դու ինքդ քեզ խաբելու բան ունես, ապա դա քո խնդիրն է։

----------

Varzor (25.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, համարի որ ես անիմաստ եմ ղժժացել ու հեքիաթներ եմ հորինում։  Ժամանակին Ջհանգիրյանի, Մանվելի ու Գռզոյի սրբացումների մասին էլ կլռեմ, եթե ուզում ես։ Վերջին հաշվով ես ինքս ինձ խաբելու բան չունեմ։ Եթե դու ինքդ քեզ խաբելու բան ունես, ապա դա քո խնդիրն է։


Վիշ ջան, եթե դու քեզ երբևէ խաբելով սրբացրել ես էդ երեքից որևէ մեկին, ապա դա քո ու միայն քո խնդիրն է:
Ես ու իմ նման հազարավորները չեն սրբացրել, այլ ընդունել են նրանց մեր շարքերն, ուրախացել են միանալու համար, որովհետև դա էլ էր հույս տվող, որ հնարավոր կլինի ավազակապետությանը հեռացնել, ու իրանց հետ միասին պայքարել ա: Մենք ոչ իրանց նախկին հանցանքներն ենք մոռացել, ոչ էլ պատրաստվում ենք հետագաները հանդուրժել՝ լինելու դեպքում:

Էնպես որ էդ սրբացում-մրբացումները ապեր... չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ.. քո արշինով մի չափի, եթե քո արշինն էդ ա, ու քո արշինից ցածրով մի գնահատի դիմացինին, եթե քո արշինն էդ չի  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Ես քաղաքական բաժիններում միշտ նույն  ավատարներն եմ տեսնում  :Smile: 

Բայց միևնույն է` ՀՀ քաղաքական դաշտին ավելի թարմ, երիդասարդ և արդիական քաղաքական ուժ է պետք: Կոմունիզմի շիլայով չմեծացած, մի քանի անգամ կաշիները փոխած քաղաքական գործիչների կտերին ու պահվածքին սովոր:
Իսկ դրանք կարող են ծնվել ասենք եմտակա 5-10 տարուց ոչ շուտ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկապես, իսկ ռեժիմից ազատվելու քանի՞ գաղափար կա հրապարակում։ Դու գիտե՞ս այդպիսի գաղափար։


գաղափարը էնքանով գոյություն ունի ինչքանով որ կան քաղաքական ուժեր որոնք փորձում են դա իրականացնել՝ անկախ դրա լավ կամ վատ լինելուց… դու կարող ա ասես 0 ես կասեմ 1…




> Հա, ես *պատկերացնում* եմ, Զուրաբյանը քլունգը ձեռքին, քրտնած ճակատով քանդում է քրեաօլիգարխիկ ռեժիմը, ու ռեժիմը սենց ճաքեր է տալիս, մռնչում է ու ի վերջո փլուզվում է, իսկ հրապարակում հավաքված կանայք  ծափ են տալիս ու գոռում են՝ «այոոոոոոոոոո՜», հետո Զուրաբյանն ու Նիկոլը ողջագուրվում են, Արամ Սարգսյանը չի կարողանում զսպել արցունքները.... Դեմիրճյանը կանգնած է հպարտ... հետո գալիս է Տեր–Պետրոսյան Լևոնը ու բոլորին պաշտոններ բաժանում ըստ իրենց ներդրած ուժերի...


Հոկտեմբերիկի ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացում ա ընգեր, եթե քլունգի տեղը մուրճ-ու-մանգաղ ասեիր… ուղղակի ափսոս որ քո պատկերացումների մեջ Լևոնը, Նիկոլը, ԼՏՊ-ն և մնացածները ավելի շատ տեղ ունեն քան հասարակությունը… այսինքն դու հասարակության դերը կամ տեղը էս ամեն ինչի մեջ չես տեսնում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, Դոդի թեման շուտով ակտուալ չի լինելու: ՀԱԿ-ում էլ պատրանք չկա, որ Դոդը կմիանա, *սա ուրիշ քաղաքական տրյուկ էր:* 
> Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում. եթե որևէ զենք կարողանաս գտնել, որը կարող ես օգտագործել երկրում տիրող բարքերի դեմ, որը կարող ես օգտագործել օրինականության հաստատման համար, ընդամենը էշություն կլինի դա չօգտագործելը, ուզում ա էդ զենքի անունը դոդ լինի, ուզում ա՝ կուլա լինի:
> 
> Էս պայքարն անձերի դեմ պայքար չի, հեչ էլ որ գոռում ենք «Սերժիկ հեռացիր», «Ալիկ խուլիգան», «Ոչ սերժանտացմանը, ոչ դոդացման, ոչ ռոբոտացմանը»: Շարունակելու ենք գոռալ, բայց սա համակարգի դեմ պայքար ա, ու մենակ հիմարն ա, ըստ իս, որ էդ պայքարում չի օգտագործի, հնարավորության դեպքում, հենց էդ համակարգի մեջ մտնող մասնիկները՝ հնարավորության դեպքում:


Չուկ ջան, տրյուկ չէր, շախմատային շատ լուրջ քայլ էր  :Tongue:  

Ճիշտ ա, շատ էլ որ գոռում ենք «Սերժի հեռացիր» .. մի անձնավորեք խնդրում եմ .. մենք հո ի նկատի չունենք, որ Սերժիկը կոնկրետ հեռանա .. ի նկատի ունենք, որ Սերժիկն էլ անցնի մեր կողմը ... Կամ հո Քոչարյանը մարտի մեկը չի սարքել, քո Հաագայում դատվի .... մի անձնավորեք խնդրում եմ .. ինքը հանուն հայրենիքի .. համ էլ կարող ա վաղը էլի մեզ միանա ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիվ երբ որ դու քո "ազնիվ" քաղաքական գործիչների ցուցակը կկազմես, որտեղ թեկուզ մի հատ մարդ կլինի էն ժամակակ էլ կխոսաս… Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը էս ա ուզում ես ուզի ուզում ես չէ… զուլալ հայկական քաղաքական դաշտ, մենք ենք սարքել ու գնալով ավելի ա վատանալու…


Մեֆ ջան, եթե քաղաքական հրեշտակների ցուցակ կազմել հնարավոր չի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ քաղաքական պոռնիկներին պետք ա արդարացնել ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրկնում եմ համոզմունքս. ՀԱԿ-ը չի մնացել բարգավաճողների հույսին ու սա լրիվ ուրիշ «խաղ» էր:
> ՀԱԿ-ԲՀԿ միավորում չի ակնկալվում ու ՀԱԿ-ում էլ որևէ մեկը, վստահ եմ, նման պատրանք չունի:


Չուկ ջան, դու կարաս ոնց ուզում ես հասկանաս ՀԱԿ-ի տարբեր «խաղերը»: Մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դու ՀԱԿ-ի «խաղերը» միակ ճիշտ հասկացողն ու մեկնաբանողն ես - շախմատի դպրոցը վկա: Բայց մեզ հանգիստ թող, մենք ոնց ուզում ենք տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ին հասկանանք: Իսկ կոնկրետ ես հասկանում եմ հետևյալ կերպ - շարունակական տխմարություններից ու խայտառակ ձախողումներից հետո, ՀԱԿ-ում հասկանում են, որ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ի շանսերը գնալով հավասարվում են ՍԻՄ-ի կամ ԱԺՄ-ի շանսերին, ու գոնե մի կտոր բան փախցնելու համար ՀԱԿ-ում պատսրատ են գնալ վերջնական պոռնկության ու տրվել հաստագլոխին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԲՀԿ-ի մասին Լևոն Զուրաբյան.
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am


Զուրաբյանի անմեղսունակությունը արդեն գաղտնիք չի: Հերթական բլթոցից հետո, հերթական ախմախ արդարացումը: 

Փաստորեն, եթե ՀՀԿ-ն, ԲՀԿՆ-ն, ՕԵԿ-ը Սերժի ու Ռոբի գլխավորությամբ հայտարարեն, որ իրենք պայքարում են ավազակապետության դեմ, բոլոր կդառնան ժողովդրի դաշնակիցները: Ինչպիսի ղամազություն:  :LOL:  Սերժը, ի միջի այլոց, ՀՀԿ համագումարներցի մեկում հայտարարեց, որ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պիտի անողոք պայքարի.. ես իրա դաշնակից ցավը տանեմ ...

----------


## Elmo

> Մեֆ ջան, եթե քաղաքական հրեշտակների ցուցակ կազմել հնարավոր չի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ քաղաքական պոռնիկներին պետք ա արդարացնել ...


Հրեշտակներիմ ու պոռնիկներին տարանջատող սահմանը էնքան լղոզված ա: Ճաշակի հարց էլ ա մի տեղ: Ոնց երբ ուզենա մեծամանությունը: Կարա Ջահանգիրյանը էսօր հրեշտակ լինի, վաղը պեռնիկ, մյուս օրը էլի հրեշտակ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու կարաս ոնց ուզում ես հասկանաս ՀԱԿ-ի տարբեր «խաղերը»: Մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ դու ՀԱԿ-ի «խաղերը» միակ ճիշտ հասկացողն ու մեկնաբանողն ես - շախմատի դպրոցը վկա: Բայց մեզ հանգիստ թող, մենք ոնց ուզում ենք տենց էլ ՀԱԿ-ին հասկանանք: Իսկ կոնկրետ ես հասկանում եմ հետևյալ կերպ - շարունակական տխմարություններից ու խայտառակ ձախողումներից հետո, ՀԱԿ-ում հասկանում են, որ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ ՀԱԿ-ի շանսերը գնալով հավասարվում են ՍԻՄ-ի կամ ԱԺՄ-ի շանսերին, ու գոնե մի կտոր բան փախցնելու համար ՀԱԿ-ում պատսրատ են գնալ վերջնական պոռնկության ու տրվել հաստագլոխին:


Մեր եղբայր, ես գիտեմ, որ դու առիթ ես փնտրում ՀԱԿ-ին վրա «ղժժալու» ու ինձ էլ «ՀԱԿ-ի դատապաշտպան» ներկայացնելու: Ուրեմն քեզ հիասթափեցնեմ, միակ հասկացողը ես չեմ, շատերն են: 

Ու կրկնում եմ միքանիերորդ անգամ. ես ԲՀԿ-ին ուղարկած էս նոտաներին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերում: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ ու ուրիշների ես իմ մեսիջը, վատ վերաբերվելու, ոչ թե ինչ-որ ֆորումում եմ գրում, այլ հասցնում եմ ՀԱԿ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սըբանում ա Եկեք բանակցենք, որպեսզի պարզենք, թե ինչպես կարելի է բանակցել։ ԲՀԿ–ն ինչպես գիտենք, ըստ ՀԱԿ–ի կառկառուն դեմքերի տերմինաբանության՝ «ռեժիմի» անդամ կուսակցություն է։ Հիմա ԲՀԿ–ն պիտի ռեժիմից (կարդա՝ իշխանություններից) յան տա ու ՀԱԿ–ի հետ բանակցի, որպեսզի միասին բանակցեն ռեժիմի հետ։ Կամ որպեսզի ԲՀԿ–ն ՀԱԿ–ին ինստրուկտաժ անի, թե որոնք են այս ռեժիմի հետ բանակցելու ձևերը։ Ու մարդ կա որ դեռևս Զուրաբյանին համարում է գրագետ ու կիրթ անձնավորություն։ 
> Ձեր նմանները խայտառակում են ռեսպուբլիկան։ Մեր երկրի համար մեկ պրոբլեմը... չասեմ, այս մասին մենք բոլորս համերաշխ լռում ենք։


Վիշապ, էլ մի խառնի ալիքները: Ես գտնում եմ, որ թե ԲՀԿ առաջնորդն անկեղծ հայտարարի, որ ինքը հանուն ժողովրդի պատրաստ է ամեն զոհողություն, ապա նախագահական ընտրություններում պետք է պաշտպանել նրա թեքնածությունը: Եթե թեքնածությունը չդնի, պետք ա գնալ, ազգովի ոտներն ընկնել ու խնդրել, որ դնի: Խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել: Մենք ստեղ համակարգային խնդիրներ ենք լուծում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր եղբայր, ես գիտեմ, որ դու առիթ ես փնտրում ՀԱԿ-ին վրա «ղժժալու» ու ինձ էլ «ՀԱԿ-ի դատապաշտպան» ներկայացնելու: Ուրեմն քեզ հիասթափեցնեմ, միակ հասկացողը ես չեմ, շատերն են: 
> 
> Ու կրկնում եմ միքանիերորդ անգամ. ես ԲՀԿ-ին ուղարկած էս նոտաներին շատ վատ եմ վերաբերում: Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ ու ուրիշների ես իմ մեսիջը, վատ վերաբերվելու, ոչ թե ինչ-որ ֆորումում եմ գրում, այլ հասցնում եմ ՀԱԿ:


Ապեր, սռռռռռտանց շոնրհավորում եմ էտ շատերին: Նրանք բոլորը ամսի 28-ին կլինեն ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքին ու կպահանջեն Սերժի անհապաղ հրաժարականը; Չմոռանաք հանրահավաքը սկսելուց առաջ ՀՀ հիմնի փոխարեն միացնել ԲՀԿ առաջնորրդին նվիրված էն հայտնի երգը: 

Չուկ ջան, դու ՀԱԿ-ի համակր ես, ու չհավանադ բաները պիտի հասցնես ՀԱԿ-ին: Իսկ ես ՀԱԿ-ին արդեն շատ վաղուց լուրջ չեմ ընդունում, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ, Զուրաբյանի հերթական դուրս տված ախմախության վրա ընդհամենը վվարճանում եմ: ՀԱԿ-ի վիճակը զավեշտալի է: Ու ներող եղբայր, բայց երկխոսությունից առաջ մի քանի խելոք մարդ զգուշացնում էին, որ արդյունքը սա է լինելու: 

Ի միջի այլոց, չմտածես, վարչապետին հաստատ գործից հանելու են ընտրություններից առաջ, ու դա կարելի ա նմերկայացնել որպես ՀԱԿ-ի հերթական փառահեղ հաղթանակ:

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա .. ու ես առիթ չեմ փնտորւմ .. ՀԱԿ-ը ինքն ա ամեն օր բոլ բոլ առիթ տալիս

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գաղափարը էնքանով գոյություն ունի ինչքանով որ կան քաղաքական ուժեր որոնք փորձում են դա իրականացնել՝ անկախ դրա լավ կամ վատ լինելուց… դու կարող ա ասես 0 ես կասեմ 1…


Մեֆ ջան, քո իմացած քաղաքական ուժը ոչինչ էլ չի փորձում իրականացնել: Հավայի հայտարարություններին մի նայի: Տենց հայտարարություններ սաղ էլ անում են: 




> Հոկտեմբերիկի ֆանտաստիկ պատկերացում ա ընգեր, եթե քլունգի տեղը մուրճ-ու-մանգաղ ասեիր… ուղղակի ափսոս որ քո պատկերացումների մեջ Լևոնը, Նիկոլը, ԼՏՊ-ն և մնացածները ավելի շատ տեղ ունեն քան հասարակությունը… այսինքն դու հասարակության դերը կամ տեղը էս ամեն ինչի մեջ չես տեսնում…


Հասարակության վրա առաջին հերթին թքած ունի հենց Լևոնը, եղբայր - համաժողովրդական ֆորումը վկա:

----------


## Chuk

Շարունակիր զվարճանալ, Տրիբուն ջան  :Smile: 
Հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչի՞ վրա: Նրա վրա, որ երկրումդ դրական տեղաշարժ չկա (եթե համարում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էդպես սխալ ա, ուրեմն ընդունում ես, որ դրական տեղաշարժ չկա): Վատ տարբերակ չի: Ասենք հիվանդին պահում ես, բժիշկը չի կարողանում բուժել, փոխանակ նենց անես, որ թազա բժիշկ ճարես կամ էդ բշկին նենց անես, որ բուժի, նստում ու զվարճանում ես վրան  :Jpit:  Զվարճանամ զվարճանալուդ վրա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շարունակիր զվարճանալ, Տրիբուն ջան 
> Հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչի՞ վրա: Նրա վրա, որ երկրումդ դրական տեղաշարժ չկա (եթե համարում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էդպես սխալ ա, ուրեմն ընդունում ես, որ դրական տեղաշարժ չկա): Վատ տարբերակ չի: Ասենք հիվանդին պահում ես, բժիշկը չի կարողանում բուժել, փոխանակ նենց անես, որ թազա բժիշկ ճարես կամ էդ բշկին նենց անես, որ բուժի, նստում ու զվարճանում ես վրան  Զվարճանամ զվարճանալուդ վրա


Ապեր, ոչ, ես գտնում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ի պայքարի արդյունքում ահագին դրական տեխաշարժեր են եղել, ու քանի որ Հայաստանում արդեն ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ա, ի շնորհիվ ՀԱԿ-ի, քաղաքականությունը մղվել ա երկրորդ պլան, առաջին պլան ա եկել զվարճանքը, երգ երաժշտությունը - Ալա-Բալա-Նիցան գնալու ես նայե՞ս ....

----------


## davidus

> Ես ու իմ նման հազարավորները չեն սրբացրել, այլ ընդունել են նրանց մեր շարքերն, ուրախացել են միանալու համար, որովհետև դա էլ էր հույս տվող, որ հնարավոր կլինի ավազակապետությանը հեռացնել, ու իրանց հետ միասին պայքարել ա: Մենք ոչ իրանց նախկին հանցանքներն ենք մոռացել, ոչ էլ պատրաստվում ենք հետագաները հանդուրժել՝ լինելու դեպքում:


Հլը որ երկու անուն եմ ասում. Էջմիածնի Ճոյտը ու Լիսկան. եթե էս երկուսը միանան հակին, դուք ուրա՞խ կլինեք:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Հլը որ երկու անուն եմ ասում. Էջմիածնի Ճոյտը ու Լիսկան. եթե էս երկուսը միանան հակին, դուք ուրա՞խ կլինեք:


Դավ ջան, եթե հա ու չէ պահանջող պատասխան ես ուզում, այլ ոչ թե ծավալվող, ապա իմ պատասխանը միանշանակ «չէ»-ն ա:
Ավելին, իմ պատասխանը էդ նույն «չէ»-ն ա եղել նաև ասենք գեներալ Մանվելի էն ժամանակ միանալիս:

Բայց քո հարցին «հա» ու «չէ»-ով պատասխանելը սխալ ա: Ուղղակի չեմ ծավալվում, որ որևէ մեկը չասի «կռուտիտային» պատասխան տվեց: Ասում եմ որպես անհատ, իմ համար Լիսկան ու Ճոյտը հանցագործներ են ու ես ուզում եմ հաղթել առանց իրանցից որևէ մեկի օգնության:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, եթե հա ու չէ պահանջող պատասխան ես ուզում, այլ ոչ թե ծավալվող, ապա իմ պատասխանը միանշանակ «չէ»-ն ա:
> Ավելին, իմ պատասխանը էդ նույն «չէ»-ն ա եղել նաև ասենք գեներալ Մանվելի էն ժամանակ միանալիս:
> 
> Բայց քո հարցին «հա» ու «չէ»-ով պատասխանելը սխալ ա: Ուղղակի չեմ ծավալվում, որ որևէ մեկը չասի «կռուտիտային» պատասխան տվեց: Ասում եմ որպես անհատ, իմ համար Լիսկան ու Ճոյտը հանցագործներ են ու ես ուզում եմ հաղթել առանց իրանցից որևէ մեկի օգնության:


Ապրես, բա էլ ի՞նչ միասնական պայքարի մասին ա խոսքը, եթե նրանց հենց ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում դանդաղ կրակի վրա վառի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապրես, բա էլ ի՞նչ միասնական պայքարի մասին ա խոսքը, եթե նրանց հենց ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում դանդաղ կրակի վրա վառի:


Դավ, խնդիրն էն ա, որ հարցդ մակերեսային ա:

Իսկ հիմա ասենք տարբերակ: Ուժդ չի հերիքում համակարգը տապալելու, բայց մոտիկ ա: Իրանք էլ զգում են, որ դու կարող ա տապալես ու իրանց համար վատ կլինի էդ դեպքում: Որոշում են իրանց ուժը միացնել քեզ, որ իրար հետ տապալեք: Իրանց ընդունելով կարողանում ես տապալել ու նաև գտնում ես ձևը՝ իրանց հետագայում օրենքի դաշտ բերելու: Այսինքն կշեռքի մի նժարին դնում ես համակարգը տապալելու հնարավորությունը, մյուս նժարին դնում ես ոչ մի բանի չհասնելու հնարավորությունը: Ես էլ եմ մակերեսային գրում, բայց վստահ եմ որ կհասկանաս ասելիքս: Էդ դեպքում ինչքան էլ որ իրանք էլ են իմ թիրախը, ես առնվազն կսկսեմ մտածել իրանց հետ համագործակցելու մասին: Կրկնում եմ, կշեռքի մի նժարին հաղթանակի ու լավ բաների հասնելու հնարավորությունն ա, մյուս նժարին՝ ոչ մի բան չփոխելու, հիմա էդպիսի իրավիճակ պատկերացրու:

հ.գ. Լավ անուններ ես ընտրել, ընտրած անունների պարագայում վստահ եմ, որ երբևէ նման ընտրություն անելու հնարավորություն չենք ունենա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, եթե քաղաքական հրեշտակների ցուցակ կազմել հնարավոր չի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ քաղաքական պոռնիկներին պետք ա արդարացնել ...


Հրեշտակ ման չեմ գալիս, բայց դեմոնայզ էլ չեմ ուզում որ արվի… քաղաքական դաշտի ձախողումները մենակ քաղաքական դաշտինը չի… դա ամբողջ հասարակությանն ու ժողովրդինն… չարժե սլաքները միայն մի ուղղությամբ ուղղել…

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, խնդիրն էն ա, որ հարցդ մակերեսային ա:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա ասենք տարբերակ: Ուժդ չի հերիքում համակարգը տապալելու, բայց մոտիկ ա: Իրանք էլ զգում են, որ դու կարող ա տապալես ու իրանց համար վատ կլինի էդ դեպքում: Որոշում են իրանց ուժը միացնել քեզ, որ իրար հետ տապալեք: *Իրանց ընդունելով կարողանում ես տապալել ու նաև գտնում ես ձևը՝ իրանց հետագայում օրենքի դաշտ բերելու:*


Ոնց եմ սիրում սենց միամիտ մտքեր: Ապեր, ըստ քեզ Սերժն ու Ռոբը հնար չէ՞ին գտնում սրանցից ազատվելու՞, թե էդքան հիմար էին: Նույն 2003-ի ու 2008-ի պատմությունը չի՞ դառնում, երբ սրանց օգնությամբ եկան/մնացին իշխանության ու փաստացի դեմները չեն կարում: Մի տեսակ դեժավյուոտ բան եմ զգում ասածներիդ մեջ՝ իմ մակերեսային հարցով  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Հրեշտակ ման չեմ գալիս, բայց դեմոնայզ էլ չեմ ուզում որ արվի… քաղաքական դաշտի ձախողումները մենակ քաղաքական դաշտինը չի… դա ամբողջ հասարակությանն ու ժողովրդինն… չարժե սլաքները միայն մի ուղղությամբ ուղղել…


Յաաա... էս էլ վերջի ճիչերից մեկն էր, հա՞...  Բոլորը արանքից թռան, էլի կուժն ու կուլան ջարդվեց ժողովրդի ու հասարակության վրա... էս ի՞՜նչ զիլ մտքեր են: Մեֆ, եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, ապա էդ սլաքները ոչ թե պիտի մի ուղղությամբ ուղղվեն, այլ բոլոր հնարավոր ուղղություններով մտցվեն համապատասխան տեղերը, որ հետագայում չսկսենք նախկին թիթեռներին արդարացնելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց եմ սիրում սենց միամիտ մտքեր: Ապեր, ըստ քեզ Սերժն ու Ռոբը հնար չէ՞ին գտնում սրանցից ազատվելու՞, թե էդքան հիմար էին: Նույն 2003-ի ու 2008-ի պատմությունը չի՞ դառնում, երբ սրանց օգնությամբ եկան/մնացին իշխանության ու փաստացի դեմները չեն կարում: Մի տեսակ դեժավյուոտ բան եմ զգում ասածներիդ մեջ՝ իմ մակերեսային հարցով


Ապեր, դու մոռանում ես, որ Սերժն ու Ռոբը իրանցով եկան ու իրանցով էլ գնում են, դեմներն առնել չեն ուզում, փոխշահավետ գործում են:

Ինչևէ:
Նման անցանկալի սցենարների դեմն առնելու լավագույն միջոցը մեծ քանակի մարդկանցով ոտի կանգնելն ա:

Էնպես որ յուրաքանչյուրիս ընտրությունն ա սպասե՞լ քաղաքական «սրբերի» գալուն, միանա՞լ առկա պայքարին, ֆորումներում քննարկե՞լ թե ինչքան վատն են Լիսկան ու Լևոնը, թե՞ ուրիշ բան անելը:

Ու խնդրեմ իմ մտքերը միամիտ մի որակիր, քանզի ես ի տարբերություն քեզ իմ քաղաքական ակտիվությամբ փորձելու եմ էնպես անել, որ հանկարծ ու նման սցենար չլինի, այլ ոչ թե նստեմ ու լինելու դեպքում որևէ մեկին մեղադրեմ անսկզբունքայնության մեջ:

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր, դու մոռանում ես, որ Սերժն ու Ռոբը իրանցով եկան ու իրանցով էլ գնում են, դեմներն առնել չեն ուզում, փոխշահավետ գործում են:


Սերժն ու Ռոբը ոչ թե իրանցով եկան, այլ ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ոնց որ քո ենթադրյալ սցենարն ա: Մի քանի խոշոր հանցագործների օգնությամբ 98-ին չեկան իշխանության, թե ինչ որ բան էն չեմ հիշում: Ապեր դու չափից ավելի հեշտ ես պատկերացնում իշխանության գալու համար քեզ օգնած ձեռքի կտրելը: Էդ էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Չեմ կարծում, թե ըստ քեզ՝ սրանք էլ քո նման պիտի գան հրապարակ ու հրապարակում սատար կանգնեն ՀԱԿ-ին: ՉԷ, իհարկե: Օգտագործվելու ա նրանց ուրիշ պոտենցիալը: Ու հենց այստեղ ա, որ թաղված ա շան գլուխը:




> Ինչևէ:
> Նման անցանկալի սցենարների դեմն առնելու լավագույն միջոցը մեծ քանակի մարդկանցով ոտի կանգնելն ա:
> 
> Էնպես որ յուրաքանչյուրիս ընտրությունն ա սպասե՞լ քաղաքական «սրբերի» գալուն, միանա՞լ առկա պայքարին, ֆորումներում քննարկե՞լ թե ինչքան վատն են Լիսկան ու Լևոնը, թե՞ ուրիշ բան անելը:
> 
> Ու խնդրեմ իմ մտքերը միամիտ մի որակիր, քանզի ես ի տարբերություն քեզ իմ քաղաքական ակտիվությամբ փորձելու եմ էնպես անել, որ հանկարծ ու նման սցենար չլինի, այլ ոչ թե նստեմ ու լինելու դեպքում որևէ մեկին մեղադրեմ անսկզբունքայնության մեջ:


Ապեր, արի մի հարց էլ տամ էլի... էդ քաղաքական ակտիվության արդյունքու՞մ չի, որ Զուրաբյանը հայտարարություններ ա անում, որոնց դաժէ դու հավանություն չես տալիս:

----------


## Chuk

> Սերժն ու Ռոբը ոչ թե իրանցով եկան, այլ ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ոնց որ քո ենթադրյալ սցենարն ա: Մի քանի խոշոր հանցագործների օգնությամբ 98-ին չեկան իշխանության, թե ինչ որ բան էն չեմ հիշում: Ապեր դու չափից ավելի հեշտ ես պատկերացնում իշխանության գալու համար քեզ օգնած ձեռքի կտրելը: Էդ էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Չեմ կարծում, թե ըստ քեզ՝ սրանք էլ քո նման պիտի գան հրապարակ ու հրապարակում սատար կանգնեն ՀԱԿ-ին: ՉԷ, իհարկե: Օգտագործվելու ա նրանց ուրիշ պոտենցիալը: Ու հենց այստեղ ա, որ թաղված ա շան գլուխը:


Դավ, ի՞նչ ես ասում: Կարդացե՞լ ես գրածս: Ես ասե՞լ եմ, որ էդպես չեկավ: Ասում եմ՝ հա, էդպես ա եկել: Բայց կտրելու խնդիր էլ չի ունեցել, քանի-որ իրար հետ լավ էլ լեզու են գտել: Բայց նաև ինչ-որ ձեռներ էլ կտրել են, կարո՞ղ ա չեն կտրել: Կտրել էլ են, բարիշել էլ են, հրես էն Լավաշի անունը մոռացա, թարմ օրինակ: Չոռնին վառ օրինակ: Իրանց նպատակը չի եղել նմաններից ազատվելը, որ ուզեին, ձևեր միշտ էլ կարելի ա գտնել: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, խոսում էի ոչ հանցագործ ճանապարհով իշխանության գալու մասին, տարբերությունը հասկանու՞մ ես: Ոնց-որ թե չէ:




> Ապեր, արի մի հարց էլ տամ էլի... էդ քաղաքական ակտիվության արդյունքու՞մ չի, որ Զուրաբյանը հայտարարություններ ա անում, որոնց դաժէ դու հավանություն չես տալիս:


Ապեր, եթե նենց լինի, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ցանկացած քայլ ու հայտարարության հավանություն տամ, կգնամ հոգեբանի մոտ ու կխնդրեմ ինձ օգնել՝ անհատականությունս վերգտնելու համար:

Բայց էդ քաղաքական ակտիվությունս ա, որ ինձ հնարավորություն ա տալիս իմ մտահոգությունները տեղ հասցնել, անկախ նրանից՝ կընդունվի՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## voter

> Հայաստանում գաղափարի շուրջ հավաքվելու խնդիր չկա, այլ կա *նպատակի շուրջ հավաքվելու խնդիր*… կա ռեժիմը քանդելու խնդիր որը անկախ քաղաքական գաղափարներից, ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի պիտի որ ձեռ տա որպեսզի կարողանա ինքն իր գաղափարների շուրջ հավաքել մարդկանց ու կիրառել դրանք կյանքում… 
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը գաղափարակիցներին չի հավաքում՝ ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի… ՀԱԿ-ի գործունեությունը մինչև ռեժիմի քանդելն ա… կակ ռազ հստակ ասում ա իրա ուզածն ինչ ա,Նիկոլն արդեն 150 անգամ ասել ա…
> 
> ՀԱԲ-ը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա եղել… ՀԱԲ-ն եղել ա ռազմաքաղաքական կառույց ու ՀԱԿ-ի հետ համեմատվելու կամ զուգահեռների եզրեր չունեն…


Ռեժիմը քանդվում է, երբ ժողովիրդը տեսնում է որ ինքը արող է քանդել, հավատում է, որ ինքն է անողը 

ՀԱԿ–ի գործունեությունը անօրոշ է ու անհասկանալի, քանի որ նա ռեժիմի քանդելը ռեժիմի ստեղծող ԼՏՊի ու հիմա էլ ռեժիմի պահող բարգաորոճողների միջոցով ուզում իրականացնել, քանի որ պուծին ձյաձյան ասել է, որ իրա դավերեննին բարգաորոճողներն են ու ՀԱԿին հիմա պուծին ինչ կասին ավելի կարևոր է քան ժողովուրդը ինչ կասի։

Իսկ ՀԱԲի հետ համեմատությունը այն առումով էր, որ նրանք էլ էին մտածում ով էլ լինի թող գա մեր գաղափարին միանա, կարևորը գաղափարը լինի մասսայական ու մենք կհաղթենք։

----------


## voter

> ...
> Կրկնում եմ համոզմունքս. ՀԱԿ-ը չի մնացել բարգավաճողների հույսին ու սա լրիվ ուրիշ «խաղ» էր:
> ՀԱԿ-ԲՀԿ միավորում չի ակնկալվում ու ՀԱԿ-ում էլ որևէ մեկը, վստահ եմ, նման պատրանք չունի:


Ժողովրդին լավ հասկացող ու իր գաղափարներին վստահ հետևողը խաղեր չպիտի տա, երբ ՀԱԿը պոզա էր ընդունում ու չեր էլ ուզում անկնարկել ուրիշ կուսակցությունների, անձերի թե ում հետ համագործակցելն հնարավոր է, ավելի վստահելի էր, քանի հիմա որ ի հակադրություն սերժանտների խաղերի ինքն էլ է սկսկել խաղեր տալ։
Կարևոր չի ինչ խաղեր են, փաստ է, որ ժողովրդին պիտի խաղեր տա, օր ու գիշեր ժողովրդին հարցնի, բայց նրանց թողած սերժանտա–հաբռգիստական ինտրիգների ու խաղերի մեջ է մտել, կարծում է հայ հայ հեսա իրանք ներսից կտրաքեն....
Չեն տրաքի, ինչքան կարելի է սպասել, չի լինի։ Որ սկսվի էլ շատը սկսելու են իրար բիզնես բաժանել ու եթե դրան ես սպասում, նշնաում է քո նպատակը դրանից քյար ունենալն է և ոչ թե այդ համակարգից ազատվելը...




> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ՀԱԿ գործունեությունն իրապես ուսումնասիրած մարդը նման համոզմունք կհայտնի:
> ՀԱԿ-ն իր դիրքորոշումները բազմիցս է հայտնել: Եթե կարճ, ապա նա ունի երկիրը քաղաքացուն վերադարձնելու իր բանաձևը, որն է արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելու հրամայականը, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կազմակերպելու հրամայականը: Եվ առնվազն վերջինը այսօր կայանում է:
> Բացի դրանից ՀԱԿ-ը նաև ունի ծրագրային փաթեթներ, այլ կերպ ասած դիրքորոշումներ յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտի համար (դեռ բոլորը չեն պատրաստ, բայց ընթացքում են):


Չեմ կասկածում որ կան այդ ծրագրերը, բայց ինչ որ կասկած կա ոչ միայն ինձ մոտ, որ այդ ծրագրերը ինքը ՀԱԿը բանի տեղ չի դնում, կամ շատը ասում է, կգանք իշխանության կիրաանացնենք, բա որ չգան չպիտի դա իրականացվի, թե վատ կլինի որ իրականացվի։

Ասում են անկախ նրանից թե ոնց ու ով կմիանա իրենց սերժանտական հրաժարականի համար, իրանք կողջունեն, բայց չեն ասում հենց նույն մտածելակերպով, ով ուզումա լինի եթե մեր ծրագրերը իրականացնի մենք կողջունենք...
Չի նշանակում, որ այդ հիմնարար ծրագրերը երկրորդային են, իսկ առաջնայինը շեֆին գործի դնելն է.... Այսինքն շեվին լավ լինի ժողովուրդը թո էլի սպասի, իրա ժամանակը կգա.... ՈՒ տենց հա սպասում է խեղջ ժողովուրդը...




> Սա ուղղակի հեքիաթ եմ որակում: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ընտրություններից մեզ չեն զրկել»: Երևի ինքներս ենք, հա՞, գնացել ու կեղծել ընտրությունները, երևի ՀԱԿ ղեկավարներն են ծեծել ու ջարդել ՀԱԿ վստահված անձանց, դիտորդներին, լրագրողներին, երևի դրանից հետո ՀԱԿ-ն ինքնաբանտարկվել է, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի գործիչներին են բանտարկել:
> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի՝ իր անդամների ու ներկայացուցիչների ընտրություն հայտարարելը, այո, տարբերակներից մեկն է, բայց ոչ միակը: Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ դա է լավագույն տարբերակը, Պողոսն էլ կարծում է, որ դա չի: 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է «ֆոռումին», ապա եկ դրա մասին չխոսենք, լա՞վ: Նախ որովհետև այս ֆորումը երբեք իր առաջ նպատակ չի դրել դառնալ օգտագործողի կողմից կառավարելի, այլ եղել ու մնում ինչ-որ անձի, տվյալ դեպքում իմ սեփականությունը, որը ես իմ բարի կամքով տրամադրում եմ ուրիշների օգտագործմանը: Այլ հարց է, որ ինքս էլ մթնոլորտի լավացման նպատակով եղել են դեպքեր ու ահագին դեպքեր, երբ հայտարարել եմ մոդերատորների առաջադրումներ ու ընտրություններ, ինչպես նաև այլ քվեարկություններ ու դրանք անցկացրել իսկապես արդար ու թափանցիկ, դրա համար էլ ասենք էս բաժնի մոդերատորները ընտրված մոդերատորներ են, ոչ թե իմ նշանակածները: Բայց կրկնում եմ, այս ֆոռումը, ի տարբերություն քո ֆորումի, իր առջև նպատակ չի դրել, հետո էլ, ի տարբերություն քո ֆորումի, ֆիկտիվ ու ձևական ընտրություններ չի կազմակերպել (այո, որոշ չափով ժպիտը դեմքիս հետևել եմ անառողջ մթնոլորտին): Այնպես որ խնդրում եմ, եկ սրան այլևս չանդրադառնանք, ինձ ոչ պետք է ակումբը «գովերգել», ոչ էլ քո ֆորումը «վատաբանել ու փնովել»: Ու այս պարագայում «բզելն» անիմաստ է, ավելի լավ է, որ համերաշխ գոյատևենք իրար կողքի


Հենց հեքիաթը նա է, որ բոբոները, միջազգային ուժերը, գերտերությունները միթոմ ուզել են ու հայաստանում ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, կուզեն չեն կեղծվի....
Իրականությունը հակառակն է, մենք ոչ թե ՀԱԿը այլ հայ ժողովուրդը մարդա իրա գյորա իրա ազիզ անձնական շահերի համար թքած ունի, կամ չհետևած, կամ ակտիվ կեղծած է ընտրութունները։

Եթե ազատ արդար ընտրություններ հայաստանում ուզողներ շատ լինեն նրանք կկազմակերպեն այդ ընտրությունները ամեն գյուղում, քաղաքում, շրջանում իսկ համապետական ընտրությունները արդեն երկրորդային անկարևոր ու առանձին գյուղի համար նշանակություն չունեցող մի բան կդառնան...

ՀԱԿը համոզված է, որ արդար ընտրությունները հնարավոր են, թող թեկուզ ինքը իր օրինակով դա ցույց տա, որ հայերը կարող են արդար ընտրել օրինակ ՀԱԿի դելեգատների, ասենք ամեն 10000 մարդու անունից մեկը գործուղվի, կգա ամիսը մեկ Ազատության հրապարակում ժողովներ կանի որոշումներ կնդունի ու դրա դեմ իսկապես ոչինչ ռեժիմը ներկայացնել չի կարողանա։ Ճանապարհներն էլ փակի մեկ է մարդիկ կարան զանգեն ասեն իրենց կարծիքը այս կամ այն հարցի վերաբերյալ ու որոըումներ կայացվի, օրինակ վաղվանից Երևան սիթի սուպերմարկետից հայ ժողովրդով լավաշ չենք առնում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յաաա... էս էլ վերջի ճիչերից մեկն էր, հա՞...  Բոլորը արանքից թռան, էլի կուժն ու կուլան ջարդվեց ժողովրդի ու հասարակության վրա... էս ի՞՜նչ զիլ մտքեր են: Մեֆ, եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, ապա էդ սլաքները ոչ թե պիտի մի ուղղությամբ ուղղվեն, այլ բոլոր հնարավոր ուղղություններով մտցվեն համապատասխան տեղերը, որ հետագայում չսկսենք նախկին թիթեռներին արդարացնելը:


Դավ եթե ուզում ես իմանալ սլաքները որտեղ պետք ա մտցնել, ապա վատ չեր լինի որ մի թեթև անդրադարձ կատարեինք Հայաստանի բողոքի օջախների վրա…

1. ոստերիչներ… 
2. Կրպակներ…
3. Մեդիա Գալա Ա1…
4. Վրացական համարներ…
5. Զոհված զինվորներ…
6. Մարտի 1-ի զոհվածներ…
7. տաքսիստներ…
8. Նաիրիտի աշխատողներ…
9. իրենց տներից դուրս վտարվածներ…
10. Թեղուտ
11. Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքեր…

հիմա նայենք սրանց ճակատագրերին ու ընթացքին… 

1. կարող էին իրենց բողոքը քաղաքականացնել… բայց գնացին գործարքի. մի մասի բերանը փակեցին մի մասն էլ ցրվեց գնաց: Իրանք համաձայնվեցին չմիանալ "Լևոնին", նրանք էլ մի բան տվին մի մասին, կիսեցին բողոքն ու … 

2. կարող էին իրենց բողոքը քաղաքականացնել… բայց կարծես թե դրա հարցն էլ ա "լուծվել" մի մասը կշարունակի հավայի ղժղժալ, մի մասի բերանները ժամանակավոր կփակվի ու ժամանակը որ գա դրանք կդառնան հավայի ղժղժացող, իսկ առաջվա հավայի ղժղժացողներն արդեն ցրված կլինեն… զատո քաղաքը մաքուր կլինի…

3. Մեդիայի մեջքին կանգնող չկա, սրանց փակում են, տուգանում են ֆանտաստիկ թվերով, բանտ են նստացնում, ծեծում են… բայց մարդիկ կարծես էդքան էլ մտահոգված չեն քանի դեռ սերիալները չեն անջատել… 

4. կարող էին իրենց բողոքը քաղաքականացնել… ու՞ր են էդ մարդիկ, չգիտեմ, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ կամ ջաններից քերելով վճարելու են, կամ էլ պարտքերը ներվել են ու իրանք էլ բողոք չունեն…

5. ինչքան հասկանում եմ նրանք չեն ուզում իրենց խնդիրը քաղաքական դաշտ բերել, որը ես ինչ որ տեղ հասկանում եմ, անձնական ողբերգություն ա, բայց հասարակական հիվանդություն ա… քանի՞ հոգի են միանում էս մարդկանց բողոքին ու մեջքներին կանգնում… քանի՞ հոգի են փողոցով անցնում ու մի հատ ցավակցական հացք գցում ու շարունակում ճանապարհը… 

6. հասարակական մինիմում հնչեղություն ունի… մարդկանց "զահլեն" գնացել ա սրա մասին լսելուց… ու շատ-շատերն էլ ասում են "դե զզվցրիք էլի, հասկացանք զոհվել են" 

7. կարող էին իրենց բողոքը քաղաքականացնել… ու՞ր են էդ մարդիկ չգիտեմ, կամ իրանք են բավարարել, կամ իրանց են բավարարել… բայց փաստ էն ա որ էլ բողոք չկա…

8. նույնը ինչ որ տաքսիստներն են… եթե կա նորություններ խնդրեմ ճշտեք…

9. մարեց գնաց… կարող էին իրենց բողոքը քաղաքականացնել, բայց չեղավ… դոկումենտալ ֆիլմ էլ նկարվեց ընդդիմադիրների կողմից…

10. Հայաստանի ջահելության 70%-ը դրանից խաբար չի… ըստ Սերժ Թանկյանի… չեմ մեկնաբանի…

11. Երեկ ակցիա արվեց կանխելու համար… տեսնենք սա ինչ ճակատագրի կարժանանա…

Եթե բողոքի ու պրոբլեմների օջախը համեմատենք ցորենով պարկի հետ, ապա սրանք երևի պարկի ամենավերին շերտը լինի… ես դեռ կաշառակերության մասին չեմ խոսում որին լուռ մասնակից ենք… 

Վերը նշվածներից և ոչ մեկը քաղաքական հարց չի ու որևէ քաղաքական ուժի կողմնակից պետք չի լինել որպեսզի ընդվզել դրանց դեմ… դրա համար քաղաքական ուժ պետք չի, քաղաքական հայացք պետք չի, քաղաքական լիդեր պետք չի… պետք ա քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշում ու ակտիվություն… 

ու շատ հստակ ա որ մարդկանց իրանց "խնդրի լուծումից" բացի ուրիշ բան չի հետաքրքրում… խոմ բոլորը ոսկերիչ չե՞ն որ դրանով հետաքրքրվեն, կամ տաքսիստ, կամ Նաիրիտի աշխատող և այլն… սխեման շատ պարզ ա "իմ հարցը թող լուծվի, մնացածն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում" ու եթե դրա համար պահանջվի կաշառք կամ գործարք ոչ ոք չի հրաժարվի ու չեն հրաժարվել, սա փաստ ա… ու սա էն ա ինչի համար դուք մեղադրում եք հայկական քաղաքական դաշտին ain't that a bitch? ապեր… հը՞… եթե սխալ եմ ասում ասա տենց չի սենց ա…

շատ սխալ ա պասիվությունը արդարացնել քաղաքական ուժերի կամ դաշտի վատ լինելով… 

… ու սլաքները մտնում են համապատասխան տեղ (դու շատ լավ գիտես որտեղ), ապեր, դրանց ուղղորդել հնարավոր չի… սլաաքները երբեք սխալ տեղ չեն մտնում… 

Հ.Գ. էս վերջերս էլ ատոմակայանի 160 աշխատակիցներ 50% աշխատավարձի բարձրացում ուզեցին… 10%-ով համաձայնվեցին ու շատ ճիշտ արեցին, քանի որ ատոմակայանը էն բնագավառը չի որի հետ խաղ անես կամ դարձնես քաղաքական լծակ… բայց սա հստակ ցույց ա տալիս մարդկանց վերբերմունքը խնդիրների լուծման նկատմամբ…

Հ.Հ.Գ. դուք ծիծաղում էիք ավանդատուների բարձրացրած հարցի ու ՀԱԿ-ի պատասխանի վրա ու ինձ տնտեսական ժանգլյոռություն էիր ցուցադրում թե ինչ անհեթեթ բան ա ավանդնել ուզելն ու խոստանալը, բայց ես կարամ քեզ վստահեցնեմ, որ օրինակ Դոդի Գագոն էդ ավարդները կսկսի բաժանել, ասենք 25% հիմա կտա ու մնացած 75% 1 տարվա ընթացքում (մինչև նախագահական ընտրություններ) ու մենք ազգովի "ավանդատու" կարող ա դառնանք… Դոդը վերջերս էր Գյումրիում փող բաժանում, ի դեպ չունևոր "ժողովրդի" ճնշման տակ… 


այ էս պայմաններում ա քաղաքական դաշտը ձևավորվում

----------

Chuk (27.10.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, ի՞նչ ես ասում: Կարդացե՞լ ես գրածս: Ես ասե՞լ եմ, որ էդպես չեկավ: Ասում եմ՝ հա, էդպես ա եկել: Բայց կտրելու խնդիր էլ չի ունեցել, քանի-որ իրար հետ լավ էլ լեզու են գտել: Բայց նաև ինչ-որ ձեռներ էլ կտրել են, կարո՞ղ ա չեն կտրել: Կտրել էլ են, բարիշել էլ են, հրես էն Լավաշի անունը մոռացա, թարմ օրինակ: Չոռնին վառ օրինակ: Իրանց նպատակը չի եղել նմաններից ազատվելը, որ ուզեին, ձևեր միշտ էլ կարելի ա գտնել: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, խոսում էի ոչ հանցագործ ճանապարհով իշխանության գալու մասին, տարբերությունը հասկանու՞մ ես: Ոնց-որ թե չէ:


Աչքիս դու էլ իմ գրածները չես կարդում։ Ապեր, իսկ քեզ ինչի՞ ա թվում, թե էս պարագայում ևս իրար հետ լեզու չեն գտնելու։ Էդ եմ ուզում , որ ասես։ Սուրիկի հետ ես։ Էսքան ժամանակ խոշորներից ընդամենը մի քանի հոգու են «զոհաբերել», իսկ մնացածը լավ էլ բարգավաճում են։ Ստեղ խնդիրը էն ա, նորից եմ կրկնում, որ էդ մարդիկ չեն օգտագործվելու որպես գլխաքանակ՝ հրապարակը լցնելու համար։ Էն ռեսուրսը, որը ներդնելու են դրանք, կարող ա տասը հազար հոգի գլխաքանակից ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունենա։ Իսկ նման ներդրումները, սովորաբար, հետ դառնալու հատկություն ունեն։ Դու ասում ես՝ ոչ հանցագործ ճանապարհով օգնեն։ Ապեր, բացի փող տալուց ուրիշ ի՞նչ օրինական միջոցով պիտի օգնեն, որպեսզի քո ասած վճռական հաղթանակը տարվի։ Փող տան, ու դիմացը ոչ մի բան չստանա՞ն։ Չի լինում տենց բան։ Հիմա էլ արդեն էն խուլ իննսունականները չեն, որ օրը մեկի դիակը ավտոյի բեռնախցիկում գտնեն։
Տարբերությունը կարևորը դու հասկանաս, Արտակ ջան, ես ջհանդամ։





> Ապեր, եթե նենց լինի, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ցանկացած քայլ ու հայտարարության հավանություն տամ, կգնամ հոգեբանի մոտ ու կխնդրեմ ինձ օգնել՝ անհատականությունս վերգտնելու համար:


Իսկ խոսքը չի գնում ՀԱԿ-ի յուրաքանչյուր քայլին հավանություն տալու մասին. կասեցման կասեցում, արմատական չընդդիմադիր, ԲՀԿ-ն կարողա մաքրել իր անունը։
Հա, իմիջիայլոց, էս ԲՀԿ-ի պատմությունը ինձ էլ ա սկսել դուր գալ։ Ըստ ինձ՝ ԲՀԿ-ի վերաբերյալ էս վերջին հայտարարությունները նպատակ էին հետապնդում տարաձայնություններ առաջացնել հենց իշխանական ճամբարում, որպեսզի ԲՀԿ-ին սկսեն կասկածել «դավաճանության» մեջ։ Բայց դե, եթե իրոք էդպես ա, սա էնքան պարզ ու երեխայական քայլ ա, որ նույնիսկ Գալուստն ու Շարմազանովը էս հասկացած կլինեն։




> Բայց էդ քաղաքական ակտիվությունս ա, որ ինձ հնարավորություն ա տալիս իմ մտահոգությունները տեղ հասցնել, անկախ նրանից՝ կընդունվի՞, թե՞ չէ:


Հետաքրքիր բան ես գրել՝ _հնարավորություն ա տալիս իմ մտահոգությունները տեղ հասցնել, անկախ նրանից՝ կընդունվի՞, թե՞ չէ:_  Եթե քեզ համար կապ չունի, մտահոգություններդ կընդունվեն թե չէ, էլ ինչ *տեղ հասցնելու* մասին ա խոսքը։ Ի գիտության կարգով բարձրաձայնե՞լ։

----------


## davidus

> Դավ եթե ուզում ես իմանալ սլաքները որտեղ պետք ա մտցնել, ապա վատ չեր լինի որ մի թեթև անդրադարձ կատարեինք Հայաստանի բողոքի օջախների վրա…


Ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր, որ կան Հայրիկյաններ, Գալուստ Սահակյաններ, Ծառուկյաններ ու Լֆիկներ...

Էս ա ապեր մեր քաղաքական դաշտը։ Ճիշտ ա, ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր։

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ասում ես՝ ոչ հանցագործ ճանապարհով օգնեն։ Ապեր, բացի փող տալուց ուրիշ ի՞նչ օրինական միջոցով պիտի օգնեն, որպեսզի քո ասած վճռական հաղթանակը տարվի։ Փող տան, ու դիմացը ոչ մի բան չստանա՞ն։


Դավ ջան, իմ համար օրինակ օգնություն կլինի հենց մենակ էն, որ իրանք ընտրությունների ժամանակ կեղծիք չանեն, իրանց հանցագործ ուժերը չմոբիլիզացնեն ՈՐԵՎԷ թեկնածուի անօրինական իշխանություն բերելու համար՝ կլինի ի՛մ թեկնածուն, թե՛ իրանց թեկնածուն, էական չի: Ու եթե էդ կալիբրի մարդը հայտարարի, որ ինքը սատարում ա ընդդիմության թեկնածուին, տվյալ մարդու հսկողության տակ գտնվող տարածաշրջանում վախի մթնոլորտի պակաս էլ կլինի՝ կապված ընտրություններին մասնակցելու հետ: Սրանք որպես օրինակներ եմ գրում: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հետո «լեզու գտնելուն», ապա խառնում ես օբյեկտները: Ու՞մ հետ պետք ա լեզու գտնի, ի՞մ հետ, ժողովրդի՞ հետ: Էլի քանի անգամ պետք ա գրեմ, որ իմ դիրքորոշումը պարզ լինի. ես չեմ հավատում քաղաքական սրբերի, ես գիտեմ, որ ամեն ոք էլ իշխանության գալով գայթակղություններ ա ունենալու ու ժողովուրդը պետք ա ակտիվ լինի՝ դա չթույլատրելու համար: Չկա, չեմ տեսնում ուրիշ բանաձև, ուրիշ հնարավորություն:

Բայց Դավ, շատ ենք շեղվում: Կրկնում եմ. ես չեմ ուզում, որ որևէ պահի նման մարդիկ միանան մեր պայքարին ու ինձնից կախված ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ նման բան չլինի:





> Հետաքրքիր բան ես գրել՝ _հնարավորություն ա տալիս իմ մտահոգությունները տեղ հասցնել, անկախ նրանից՝ կընդունվի՞, թե՞ չէ:_  Եթե քեզ համար կապ չունի, մտահոգություններդ կընդունվեն թե չէ, էլ ինչ *տեղ հասցնելու* մասին ա խոսքը։ Ի գիտության կարգով բարձրաձայնե՞լ։


Դավ ջան, էդպես էլ չե՞նք կարողանում հաղթահարել «ամենաճշմարիտը» լինելու սինդրոմը:
Դավ, իհարկե պարտադիր չի, որ իմ ասածն ընդունվի, որովհետև ես կարող ա էդպես եմ մտածում, իսկ հազարավոր ուրիշները այլ կերպ: Կարևորը քննարկման մթնոլորտ, միմյանց կարծիքները լսելու մթնոլորտ, բոլոր տեսակետները համադրելու ու լուծումներ գտնելու մթնոլորտ ստեղծելն է, որն, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ՀԱԿ-ն անում է: Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ իմ տեսակետը ամենաճիշտը լինի ու հենց էդ մասին ասեմ՝ միանգամից անեն:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱԿը համոզված է, որ արդար ընտրությունները հնարավոր են, թող թեկուզ ինքը իր օրինակով դա ցույց տա, որ հայերը կարող են արդար ընտրել օրինակ ՀԱԿի դելեգատների, ասենք ամեն 10000 մարդու անունից մեկը գործուղվի, կգա ամիսը մեկ Ազատության հրապարակում ժողովներ կանի որոշումներ կնդունի ու դրա դեմ իսկապես ոչինչ ռեժիմը ներկայացնել չի կարողանա։ Ճանապարհներն էլ փակի մեկ է մարդիկ կարան զանգեն ասեն իրենց կարծիքը այս կամ այն հարցի վերաբերյալ ու որոըումներ կայացվի, օրինակ վաղվանից Երևան սիթի սուպերմարկետից հայ ժողովրդով լավաշ չենք առնում...


Ախ փաստորեն դելեգացիա նշանակում էր, որ ողջ ժողովուրդն ա ընտրելու ՀԱԿ-ի պատվիրակներին  :Jpit: 
Այ սա իսկապես հեքիաթ ա: Չեմ ծավալվում, որտև լավ բան ես ասում, բայց անիրականանալի բան, որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ն իշխանություն չի ու բնականաբար նման ընտրություն կազմակերպելու լծակ ու ռեսուրս չունի: Մանավանդ ներկայիս Հայաստանում:

Այլ բան կլիներ, եթե ՀԱԿ ակտիվը դա աներ, այն մարդիկ, ովքեր անդամագրվում են ՀԱԿ-ին, մասնակցում դրա գործունեությանը, ժողովներին, մտնում են տարածքային շտաբեր և այլն: Սա կլիներ գործող մեխանիզմ: Բայց սա պարտադիր չի, որ լավ լիներ: Որովհետև էս դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ը ամբողջովին կվերածվեր կուսակցության:

Կրկնում եմ. ես էլ եմ կողմ ընտրություններին, բայց էս տեսքով. ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ մտնում են մի շարք կուսակցություններ: Յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցության իր ընտրած տարբերակով ընտրում է քաղ. խորհրդի իր անդամին (դա հիմա էլ է գործում), քաղ. խորհուրդն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, լավ կլիներ, որ ընտրի ՀԱԿ առաջնորդին, համակարգողին: Սա չկա ու իմ կարծիքով վատ է, որ չկա: Բայց շատ-շատերը համարում են, որ այսպես ավելի ճիշտ է: Մենք պետք է սովորենք հասկանալ, որ ամենաճիշտը չենք, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդ ընտրելն այս պահին ամենագլխավոր խնդիրը չէ:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, իմ համար օրինակ օգնություն կլինի հենց մենակ էն, որ իրանք ընտրությունների ժամանակ կեղծիք չանեն, իրանց հանցագործ ուժերը չմոբիլիզացնեն ՈՐԵՎԷ թեկնածուի անօրինական իշխանություն բերելու համար՝ կլինի ի՛մ թեկնածուն, թե՛ իրանց թեկնածուն, էական չի: Ու եթե էդ կալիբրի մարդը հայտարարի, որ ինքը սատարում ա ընդդիմության թեկնածուին, տվյալ մարդու հսկողության տակ գտնվող տարածաշրջանում վախի մթնոլորտի պակաս էլ կլինի՝ կապված ընտրություններին մասնակցելու հետ: Սրանք որպես օրինակներ եմ գրում:


Արտակ ջան, ուզում եմ հիշեցնել քեզ, որ էս անտեր ռեժիմում շատ հստակ գործում ա ստալինյան սկզբունքներից մեկը՝ անփոխարինելի մարդիկ չկան։ Նույնիսկ եթե մեր քննարկած մարդիկ ընդունեն խիստ կրավորական դիրք՝ դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշը չի լցնելու, ուրիշը չի ահաբեկելու։




> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հետո «լեզու գտնելուն», ապա խառնում ես օբյեկտները: Ու՞մ հետ պետք ա լեզու գտնի, ի՞մ հետ, ժողովրդի՞ հետ: Էլի քանի անգամ պետք ա գրեմ, որ իմ դիրքորոշումը պարզ լինի. ես չեմ հավատում քաղաքական սրբերի, ես գիտեմ, որ ամեն ոք էլ իշխանության գալով գայթակղություններ ա ունենալու ու ժողովուրդը պետք ա ակտիվ լինի՝ դա չթույլատրելու համար: Չկա, չեմ տեսնում ուրիշ բանաձև, ուրիշ հնարավորություն:


Ասեմ, Արտակ ջան... Շատ պարզ օրինակ։ էսօր կան մեծ թվով պետական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հասարակության աչքին չեն էլ երևում, բայց լուրջ գումարներ ա պտտվում էդ կառույցներում։ Եթե էդ մարդկանցից մի քանիսին էլ նշանակեն նման ԾԻԳ-երի պետեր, իրանց մինչև կյանքի վերջ հերիք ա։ Ու էլի կսկսվի նույն փող ուտոցին։




> Բայց Դավ, շատ ենք շեղվում: Կրկնում եմ. ես չեմ ուզում, որ որևէ պահի նման մարդիկ միանան մեր պայքարին ու ինձնից կախված ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ նման բան չլինի:


Ես մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ սրա համար։




> Դավ ջան, էդպես էլ չե՞նք կարողանում հաղթահարել «ամենաճշմարիտը» լինելու սինդրոմը:
> Դավ, իհարկե պարտադիր չի, որ իմ ասածն ընդունվի, որովհետև ես կարող ա էդպես եմ մտածում, իսկ հազարավոր ուրիշները այլ կերպ: Կարևորը քննարկման մթնոլորտ, միմյանց կարծիքները լսելու մթնոլորտ, բոլոր տեսակետները համադրելու ու լուծումներ գտնելու մթնոլորտ ստեղծելն է, որն, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ՀԱԿ-ն անում է: Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ իմ տեսակետը ամենաճիշտը լինի ու հենց էդ մասին ասեմ՝ միանգամից անեն:


Ես պարզապես կուզենայի հուսալ, որ էդ քո ասած մթնոլորտը համաժողովրդական ֆորումի նման սին երևույթ չի, այլ գոնե մի քիչ իրականություն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հրեշտակ ման չեմ գալիս, բայց դեմոնայզ էլ չեմ ուզում որ արվի… քաղաքական դաշտի ձախողումները մենակ քաղաքական դաշտինը չի… դա ամբողջ հասարակությանն ու ժողովրդինն… չարժե սլաքները միայն մի ուղղությամբ ուղղել…


Մեֆ ջան, Չուկից բեթար ՀԱԿ-ի փաստաբան ես աշխատում: Ընկեր, հենց միայն ու միայն քաղաքական ուժի ձախողման մասին ենք խոսալու, հասարակությանը մի խառնի գործին: Հասարակությունը կարող ա մոլորեցվել ա ու մանիպուլացվել ա անգրագետ ու իմպոտենտ քաղաքական ուժի կողմից: Հասարակությանը մեղավոր չի, որ Լևոնը գոռում էր վստահեք ինձ, գնում եմ երկխոսելու: Հասարակությունը մեղավոր չի, որ հարյուր հազարով գնում էր միտինգի, իրան տուն էին ուղարկում ու ասում էին, հեսա երկու ամսից Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվելու ա, ու ի վնաս մեզ: 

Իսկ դեմոնայզ անել հենց Լևոնն ա սկսել՝ բոլորին ավազակ ու մոնղոլ թաթար անվանելով: Ու հիմա էլ մոնղոլների հետ տապալված երխոսությունից հետո նուն մոնղոլների գլխավոր խաներից մեկի կողմը ռեվերանսներ ա անում: Հասարակության մ իմեծ մասը էտ մոնղոլ խանին թագավոր ա ասում: Պայքարը հենց սրա դեմ էր ի սկզբանէ, ոչ թե տուն-տունիկ կամ շախմատ խաղալու մասին էր: Ես զարմանում եմ քո վրա, որ մինչև հիմա ՀԱԿ-ից վերջնականապես չես զզվել ու հիասթափվել: Էլ ինչ պիտի անեն դրանք, որ սաղս հասկանանք, ՀԱԿ-ի գոյությունը որպես այդպիսին դժբախտություն ա, քանի որ սպանեց մի հատ լուրջ շարջում, իսկ հիմա արդեն վերածվել ա կոմիկության ու ձեռառնոցիի:

----------

REAL_ist (27.10.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դավ եթե ուզում ես իմանալ սլաքները որտեղ պետք ա մտցնել, ապա վատ չեր լինի որ մի թեթև անդրադարձ կատարեինք Հայաստանի բողոքի օջախների վրա…
> 
> 1. ոստերիչներ… 
> 2. Կրպակներ…
> 3. Մեդիա Գալա Ա1…
> 4. Վրացական համարներ…
> 5. Զոհված զինվորներ…
> 6. Մարտի 1-ի զոհվածներ…
> 7. տաքսիստներ…
> ...


Ընգեր, եթե քո կարծիքով տաքստիստներն ու բաց առևտրով զբաղվողները բարձր քաղաքացիական ինքնագիտակցությամբ օժտված ուսյալ անհատներ են, որոնք կլենտներից ու տունը մի ձևի պահելու դարդից ազատ ժամանակ Մաքիավելի են կարդում, ապա մի հատ տնից դուրս արի ու ԱՄՆ-ում տաքսի բռնի ու հետը զրուց արա դեսից դենից: 

Ախպերո, գործը քաղաքականացնելով զբաղվում են քաղաքական ուժերն ու կուսակցությունները: Շատ լավ ես գրել, էտքան բողոքի աղբյուր կար, որը կոնսոլիդացնելու փոխարեն, ՀԱԿ-ը գնաց ու երկխոսություն սկսեց, մի քանի պայթած հայտարարություններից հետո: Դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում բուդկում առևտուր անողի կողմից հարցի քաղաքականացումը: Մի հատ էլ պատգամավորի կամ նախագահի թեքնածու չդառնա՞, որ գոհ մնանք:  

Ցանկացած քաղաքական պրոցեսի համար էլ պետք ա քաղաքական ուժի կողմից լիդերություն ու ուղղորդում: Այլապես հարցը դռանում ա զուտ կենցաղային ու էտ մակարդակով էլ լուծվում ա: Այ հենց էտ ձևով էլ քո ասած հարցերը հարցը լուծվել ու փակվել են: Իմ բարեկամներից մեկը Կոմիտասում բացօթյա  առևտրով աշխատանքային գործիքներ էր վաճառում քանդակագործներին: Փակեցին, բողոքեց-բողոքեց, բան դուրս չեկավ, մարդը հիմա իրա հին կլենտների հետ հեռախոսով ա կապ պահում: Բա ի՞նչ անի, պիտի հացի փող առնի թե՞ չէ: Թե գնա ՀԱԿ-ին ասի, ես իմ հացի փողի վրա թքած ունեմ հիմա, սոված եմ մնում մի տարի, դու գնա մի վեց ամիս երկխոսի Սերժի հետ, բալքիմ մի բան դուրս գա: Ի՞նչ եք հավայի բաներ խոսում, ոնց որ էս աշխարհից չլինեք, ընգեր:

----------

REAL_ist (27.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, Չուկից բեթար ՀԱԿ-ի փաստաբան ես աշխատում: Ընկեր, հենց միայն ու միայն քաղաքական ուժի ձախողման մասին ենք խոսալու, հասարակությանը մի խառնի գործին: Հասարակությունը կարող ա մոլորեցվել ա ու մանիպուլացվել ա անգրագետ ու իմպոտենտ քաղաքական ուժի կողմից: Հասարակությանը մեղավոր չի, որ Լևոնը գոռում էր վստահեք ինձ, գնում եմ երկխոսելու: Հասարակությունը մեղավոր չի, որ հարյուր հազարով գնում էր միտինգի, իրան տուն էին ուղարկում ու ասում էին, հեսա երկու ամսից Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվելու ա, ու ի վնաս մեզ:


Տրիբուն ջան, խառնելու եմ, որովհետև քաղաքական ուժի մասին գնահատականն առանց հասարակությանը խառնելու "մոլորություն" ա… Ապեր, մեր հասարակությունը մի քիչ երկար չի՞ մոլորված մնացել… մենք մոլորված ենք ոչ թե 4, 10, 20 կամ 100 տարի այլ հարյուրավոր տարիներ ու դրա ապացույցը մեր ժողովրդի գոյությունն ա ու պետականության բացակայությունը… ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա մեղավոր գտնել, խաչել ու հանգստանալ առանց խնդիրը լուծելու… մեր մոտ խնդիրը պրոբլեմը լուծելը չի այլ չլուծվելու համար մեղավոր գտնելն ու մեղադրելն ա… 

Սաշիկն-ու-Սերժիկը, Տիկոն, Սեյրանն ու մնացածները հաստատ մեր հասարակությանը չեն մոլորեցնում չէ՞… համենայն դեպս դրանց ասածներից մարդ չի մոլորվի… ու ի՞նչ ենք անում

Ճիշտ ես ասում Տրիբուն ջան, մեր հասարակությունը ընդվզել ա ու անկեղծ, փառք ու պատիվ իրան, բայց մենակ ընդվզելով չի, ցանկացած "քնած" հասարակություն կամ ժողովուրդ իրա կյանքում գոնե 10 տարին մի անգամ ընդվզում ա ու հետո էլի հանգստանում, դրանից նրանք ակտիվ կամ կենսունակ հասարակություններ չեն դառնում… կենսունակ հասարակությունը միշտ գտնվում ա ակտիվ վիճակում մինչև խնդիրը չլուծվի ու դրանից հետո էլ միշտ էդ mode-ի վրա ա…  հավին էլ որ շատ բզես կարող ա վրեդ հարձակվի, բայց դրանից հավը արծիվ չի դառնում, ինքը հավ ա՝ ագրեսիվ կենդանի չի. արծիվը կարող ա մեծ մասամբ հանգիստ նստի կամ ճախրի երկնքում, բայց ինքը միշտ ագրեսիվ mode-ի մեջ ա՝ իրան հաստատ չես բզի…





> Իսկ դեմոնայզ անել հենց Լևոնն ա սկսել՝ բոլորին ավազակ ու մոնղոլ թաթար անվանելով: Ու հիմա էլ մոնղոլների հետ տապալված երխոսությունից հետո նուն մոնղոլների գլխավոր խաներից մեկի կողմը ռեվերանսներ ա անում: Հասարակության մ իմեծ մասը էտ մոնղոլ խանին թագավոր ա ասում: Պայքարը հենց սրա դեմ էր ի սկզբանէ, ոչ թե տուն-տունիկ կամ շախմատ խաղալու մասին էր: Ես զարմանում եմ քո վրա, որ մինչև հիմա ՀԱԿ-ից վերջնականապես չես զզվել ու հիասթափվել: Էլ ինչ պիտի անեն դրանք, որ սաղս հասկանանք, ՀԱԿ-ի գոյությունը որպես այդպիսին դժբախտություն ա, քանի որ սպանեց մի հատ լուրջ շարջում, իսկ հիմա արդեն վերածվել ա կոմիկության ու ձեռառնոցիի:


Տրիբուն ջան, Լևոնը քաղաքական գործիչ ա ու շատ լավ քաղաքական գործիչ ա, բայց դա սխալներից չի ապահովագրում նրան… ցանկացած քաղաքական գործիչ երբ որ ուզում ա ներկա համակարգը փոխի, դեմոնիզ ա անում էդ համակարգը, բա հո չի ասելու "էդ քան էլ վատը չի բայց եկեք փոխենք" … մոնղոլների հետ երկխոսության պահով ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում. ես 100% համոզված եմ որ եթե երկխոսությունը հասարակության կողմից ընդունվեր որպես ելք ու հրապարակները լցվեին 100 000-ներով, մենք կունենայինք արտահերթ արդար ընտրություններ… վարյանտ չկա որ չունենայինք… Մարտին հավաքված ժողովուրդը ցավոք երկոսության չէր պատրաստվում, այլ մի հարվածով ուզում էր սաղին վռնդեր… քաղաքական ուժը, կամ գործիչը իրան թույլ չի կարա տա տենց բան՝ վռնդել, այլ պետք ա շանս տա հակառակորդին հեռանալու, մեր դեպքում դրան պիտի որ երկխոսությունը ծառայեր, այսինքն եթե երկխոսությունն ընդանար բազմահազար միտինգների ֆոնի վրա, կարաս համարես որ ուլտիմատում ենք տվել իշխանությանը կամ վռնդում ենք, կամ արտահերթ արդար-թափանցիկ ընտրություններ ես անում… իմ համար ընդունելի ձևն էս ա՝ միակը չի, բայց նախընտրելին ա… Լևոնի սխալն էն էր որ նա կարծում էր որ ժողովուրդը միշտ կանգնած կլինի ու կհամբերի… ես մի անգամ նշել էի որ ժամակն այնուամենայնիվ չես կարող շաաաատ ձգել՝ քաշ կկորցնես ու էլ ոչինչ չես կարող անել… բայց ես չգիտեմ թե ես ինչ կանեի, հաստատ չէի ասի "գնացեք խփեք ջարդեք ու վերցրեք… ու բերեք ինձ տվեք" 

արդյունքում մարդ չմնած կանգնած, անգամ երբ համարվեց երկխոսությունը տապալված, մարդիկ հրապարակ էլ չեկան… էն ուժերը որ նրան "կտրուկ քործողությունների չգնալու" մեջ էին մեղադրում ուրիշ պատրվակներ գտան… ներկուսակցական-անձնական արդարացված կամ չարդարացված պատճառներ… կարևոր չի… 

Ես ՀԱԿ-ին չեմ պաշտպանում Տրիբուն ջան, ուղղակի համարում եմ որ կար պլան որը հնարավոր էր իրականացնել, բայց դա մեր հասարակության կողմից դա չընդունվեց… հիմա արդարացի թե անարդարացի դա արդեն կարևոր չի… չընդունվեց ու վերջ ու ստեղ պիտի ասեմ… դու շատ հնարավոր ա որ ճիշտ էիր ասում՝ միգուցե պիտի պոռթկման պահին լոմերը բաժանեին ու սրանց հարցը լուծեին, բայց էդ դեպքում մենք հայտնվում ենք պատականաշինության ամենաստորին աստիճանին, այսինքն էնքան պտի սենց լոմով հանենք մինչը սովորենք … ուղղակի դրա համար հրյուրավոր տարիներ են պետք ու մի կյանք ժողովուրդ… ցավոք ոչ ժամանակ կա (արտագաղթը չոքել ա դռներիս) ոչ էլ մարդ…

Դոդի հաշվով էլ ասեմ… ցանկացած օլիգարխ եթե էսօր հետ կանգնի իրա մենաշնորհ դիրքից, պատրաստ լինի մտնել օրինական դաշտ ու վճարել իրեն հասանելիքը ու դուրս գալ քաղաքական դաշտից, ես նրա հետ կհամագործակցեմ… խնդիրը հենց էս էր… սա միշտ էլ ասվելա ուղղակի չեք հիշում… սրան են ասում բուրգի կազմաքանդում… եթե մենք էս պրիցիպը չենք ընդունում, ապա մենք ուղղակիորեն ասու ենք " վյանտ չկա որ մենք քեզ ինչ որ ձև ընդունենք… մենք միայն քո գլուխը կընդունենք առանց մարմնի" … էս դեպքում նրանք երկրորդ կարծիք ունենալ չեն կարող ու կկրակեն մինչև վերջին փամփուշը, որովհետև ուրիշ ելք չկա՝ կամ իրանք են գնում կամ մենք…

----------

Chuk (27.10.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընգեր, եթե քո կարծիքով տաքստիստներն ու բաց առևտրով զբաղվողները բարձր քաղաքացիական ինքնագիտակցությամբ օժտված ուսյալ անհատներ են, որոնք կլենտներից ու տունը մի ձևի պահելու դարդից ազատ ժամանակ Մաքիավելի են կարդում, ապա մի հատ տնից դուրս արի ու ԱՄՆ-ում տաքսի բռնի ու հետը զրուց արա դեսից դենից:


Տրիբուն ջան, ոչ մի տեղ էլ տաքսիստները Մագքիավել չեն կարդում ու համալսարաններ չեն ավարտում… բայց էդ երկրի քաղաքացիները իրանց խնդիրների լուծումը տեսնում են պետականության շրջանակներում այսինքն իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն-հասրակական կառույցներ շրջանակում, որովհետև իրանց իրանց մոտ դա գործում ա, իրանք են սարքել… մեզ մոտ տենց բան չկա իշխանությունը կոռումպացված (պրոբլեմի պատճառը հենց իրանք են), կա ընդդիմություն լավ կամ վատ ու կան հասարակական կառույցներ թերի-լավ-վատ… մենք ընտրում ենք գնալ գործարքի իշխանությունների հետ, այսինքն իրանք ժամանակավոր մեր փողի խնդիրը լուծում են ու մենք ձեն չենք հանում մինչև ժամանակն անցնի… մենք ընդդիմությանն ու հասարական կազմակերպություններին չենք վստահում ու չենք հավատվում որ մենք ենք էդ կառույցներին ուժ ու հեղինակություն տալիս… ու եթե էդ կառույցները քեզ հուսախաբ են անում, ապա ոչ թե պետք ա հեռանաս դրանցից ու գնաս տուն կամ գործարքի կոռումպացված իշխանությունների հատ այլ ստիպես որ կառուցը փոխվի ու բարելավվի… երբ որ մենք հեռանում ենք էդ կառույցներից ու գործարք կնքում իշխանությունների հետ ապա նրանց էլ այլ բան չի մնում անել քան, կամ ոչնչանակ կամ ել սերտաճել իշխանությունների հետ… 

…ասեմ որ չեմ մեղադրում ես մեր ժողովրդին, ես կարծում եմ որ մենք ճամփին ենք ու մի բան լինելու ա… մենք հասկանլու ենք որ մենք ենք մեր գլխի տերը լինելու…




> Ախպերո, *գործը քաղաքականացնելով զբաղվում են քաղաքական ուժերն ու կուսակցությունները*: Շատ լավ ես գրել, էտքան բողոքի աղբյուր կար, որը կոնսոլիդացնելու փոխարեն, ՀԱԿ-ը գնաց ու երկխոսություն սկսեց, մի քանի պայթած հայտարարություններից հետո: Դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում բուդկում առևտուր անողի կողմից հարցի քաղաքականացումը: Մի հատ էլ պատգամավորի կամ նախագահի թեքնածու չդառնա՞, որ գոհ մնանք:


Չէ ապեր, NO, քո դարդն-ու-ցավը, պրոբլեմները ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քաղաքականացնելու առանց քո թույլատվության… այ սրան դու հանգիստ կարաս անվանես քաղաքական պոռնկություն, որովհետև դու մարդկանց դժբախտության կամ անհաջողության վրա քաղաքական քաշ ես ավելացնում ու իրանց դարդը քաղաքական շահարկման առարկա ես դարձնում… դա անբարոյականություն ա… մարդիկ իրենք պիտի տեսնեն քաղաքական ուժի մեջ իրանց խնդիրների լուծումը ու բացահայտ հայտարարեն իրենց աջակցությունը որևէ քաղաքական ուժին ու էն ժամանակ միայն էդ քաղաքական ուժը կարա իրան իրավունք վերապահի հանդես գալու հասարակության տվյալ  հատվածի անունից… ուժը քո ձեռն ա, դու ես որոշում ով քո անունից խոսա… ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում ու սրա համար ոչ համալսարան ա պետք ավարտել, ոչ Մաքիավելի կարդալ, ոչ էլ պատգամավոր դառնալ…

Ապեր օջախների մի մասն իրանք իրանց հեռու են պահում ընդդիմությունից, մի մասի համար հանրային աջակցություն ա պետք (մահացած զինվոր, Մարտի 1-ի զոհվածներ, մեդիա, թեղուտ և այլն), քանի որ սրանց մի մասը հասարկական հիվանդության հետևանք ա մի մասն էլ անձնական չի, բայց մեծ ազդեցություն ունի հասարակության վրա… սրանք բոլորը միատեսակ խնդիրներ չեն… տարաբնույթ են…

ահագին ղժժացիք ավանդատուների վրա, բայց դա հստակ ընդգծված օրինակ էր թե ոնց կարա կոնկրետ հասարակական միավորը դառնա քաղաքական ֆակտոր՝ ուժ… դուք խնդացիք վրեքները թե դա հնարավոր չի տնտեսական և ֆինանսական տեսակետից ու պետք ա իրանց "ճիշտն" ասել… բայց Գագոն դա կջոգի ու կօգտվի էդ ֆակտորից… հալալ ա իրան եթե անի, ոչ մի անօրինական բան չկա…




> Ցանկացած քաղաքական պրոցեսի համար էլ պետք ա քաղաքական ուժի կողմից լիդերություն ու ուղղորդում: Այլապես հարցը դռանում ա զուտ կենցաղային ու էտ մակարդակով էլ լուծվում ա: Այ հենց էտ ձևով էլ քո ասած հարցերը հարցը լուծվել ու փակվել են: Իմ բարեկամներից մեկը Կոմիտասում բացօթյա  առևտրով աշխատանքային գործիքներ էր վաճառում քանդակագործներին: Փակեցին, բողոքեց-բողոքեց, բան դուրս չեկավ, մարդը հիմա իրա հին կլենտների հետ հեռախոսով ա կապ պահում: Բա ի՞նչ անի, պիտի հացի փող առնի թե՞ չէ: Թե գնա ՀԱԿ-ին ասի, ես իմ հացի փողի վրա թքած ունեմ հիմա, սոված եմ մնում մի տարի, դու գնա մի վեց ամիս երկխոսի Սերժի հետ, բալքիմ մի բան դուրս գա: Ի՞նչ եք հավայի բաներ խոսում, ոնց որ էս աշխարհից չլինեք, ընգեր


ապեր ինձ սխալ մի հասկացի… ճիշտ են անում որ ելք են գտնում, բայց դրանով բավարարվում են ու համարում խնդիրը լուծված, իսկ համակարգը մնում ա տեղում… վախում ես էդ ընկերոջդ հետևից վաղը-մյուս-օր չգա՞ն… հարկ են հավաքելու, կարդացել ե՞ս նորություններում թե ինչքան են հավաքելու… հո օլիգարխներից չեն հավաքելու…

լավ ա արել լուծել ա, բայց պիտի հասկանանք որ բողոքը պտի շարունակվի մինչև իրա խնդրին վերջնական կամ երկարաժամկետ լուծում չտան… 

Տրիբուն ջան, բաներ կան որ քաղաքական ուժերն ու գործիչները չեն կարող անել ինչքան էլ լավ լիդերներ լինեն… ամեն ինչն ունի իր սահմանը և հասարակությունից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի որոշիչ ու հզոր ֆակտոր չկա աշխարհում… օրինակ ռուսաստանը՝ ապեր սրանք ինչ երկիր էլ որ սարքում են վերջում ցարական ռուսաստան ա դառնում կամ ավելի վատը… ցարից պրծան եկավ սոցիալիզմ՝ էլի ցարական էր, սոցիալիզմից պրծան եկավ կապիտալիզմ՝ էլի ա ցարական… պռի տոմ իրանք ունեն գաղափարական հանճարեղ ներկայացուցիչներ, գրողներ, նկարիչներ, գիտնականներ, մշակույթի անզուգական գործիչներ՝ աշխարհում լավագույնները, այն աստիճան որ սրանց ձեռից ձեռ են խլում, բայց հենց հարցը գալիս ա երկիր կառուցելուն, կոռումպացված քրեական համակարգից ու լավագույն դեպքում ցարիզմից ու ավտորիտարիզմից էն կողմ չեն գնում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ոչ մի տեղ էլ տաքսիստները Մագքիավել չեն կարդում ու համալսարաններ չեն ավարտում… բայց էդ երկրի քաղաքացիները իրանց խնդիրների լուծումը տեսնում են պետականության շրջանակներում այսինքն իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն-հասրակական կառույցներ շրջանակում, որովհետև իրանց իրանց մոտ դա գործում ա, իրանք են սարքել… մեզ մոտ տենց բան չկա իշխանությունը կոռումպացված (պրոբլեմի պատճառը հենց իրանք են), կա ընդդիմություն լավ կամ վատ ու կան հասարակական կառույցներ թերի-լավ-վատ… *մենք ընտրում ենք գնալ գործարքի իշխանությունների հետ, այսինքն իրանք ժամանակավոր մեր փողի խնդիրը լուծում են ու մենք ձեն չենք հանում մինչև ժամանակն անցնի…* մենք ընդդիմությանն ու հասարական կազմակերպություններին չենք վստահում ու չենք հավատվում որ մենք ենք էդ կառույցներին ուժ ու հեղինակություն տալիս… ու եթե էդ կառույցները քեզ հուսախաբ են անում, ապա ոչ թե պետք ա հեռանաս դրանցից ու գնաս տուն կամ գործարքի կոռումպացված իշխանությունների հատ այլ ստիպես որ կառուցը փոխվի ու բարելավվի… երբ որ մենք հեռանում ենք էդ կառույցներից ու գործարք կնքում իշխանությունների հետ ապա նրանց էլ այլ բան չի մնում անել քան, կամ ոչնչանակ կամ ել սերտաճել իշխանությունների հետ…


Էն ինչ լավ ես սաղ բացատրել, իմ լավ ախպեր:

Տաքսիստները, սահմանդարության շրջանակներում, գնացի նու դիմեցին կոռումպացված իշխանություններին, գործարքի գնացին, ու իրենց պրոբլեմները լուծեցին: Այո, հենց գնաիցն գործարքի, ու լավ արեցին: Լավ արեցին, քանի որ լուծեցին իրենց հուզող խնդիրները: Ոնց լուծեցին չգիտեմ, բայց էս պահին Երևանում բողոքող տաքսիստ չկա, սաղ գլուխները կախ աշխատում են: Նույն կոռումպացված իշխանությունենրի հետ կարծեմ ՀԱԿ-ն ա ուզում երկխոսել ու գործարքի գնալ: 

Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի չգնային գործարքի, եթե երկրի «գլխավոր» ընդդիմադիր ուժն ա ասում, որ երկխոսելով պիտի բոլոր հարցերը լուծել, ու Լևոնի բառերով մետավոր ասած «պետք չի վախենալ գործարք բառից, եթե դա արվում է ի շահ բոլորի»: Ապեր, տաքսիստները չեն կարող պաշտպանել բոլորի շահերը, իրենք միայն իրենց՝ տաքսիստների շահերը կարող են պաշտպանել, ու իրանք դա հաջողությամբ արեցին, ու մեր համար մեկ ա գործարքով, երկխոսությամբ, թե ուրիշ ձևով: Ես տաքսիստների համար ուրախ եմ, - աշխատանք ունեն ու չեն բողոքում: Իրանց վիճակն ավելի տխուր կլիներ, եթե հետևեին ՀԱԿ-ի հիմար հայտարարությանը ու իբր դիմեին ՀԱԿ-ին իրենց իրավուքները իբր պաշտպանելու համար: Հիմա երևի Հաագայի դատի օրը ընկած կլինեին - ոչ մի օգուտ, առանց աշխատանքի, առանց մի կտոր հացի փողի իրանց երեխեքի համար, առանց պաշտպանված իրավունքների: Իրանց կմնար միայն ՀԱԿ-ի տապալված երկխոսությանը մանթոյից ծափահարելը:  

Կեցցե՛ն հայ տաքսիստները, որոնք չկերան իպոտենտ ընդդիմության հավայի կուտը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ապեր, NO, քո դարդն-ու-ցավը, պրոբլեմները ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քաղաքականացնելու առանց քո թույլատվության… այ սրան դու հանգիստ կարաս անվանես քաղաքական պոռնկություն, որովհետև դու մարդկանց դժբախտության կամ անհաջողության վրա քաղաքական քաշ ես ավելացնում ու իրանց դարդը քաղաքական շահարկման առարկա ես դարձնում… դա անբարոյականություն ա… մարդիկ իրենք պիտի տեսնեն քաղաքական ուժի մեջ իրանց խնդիրների լուծումը ու բացահայտ հայտարարեն իրենց աջակցությունը որևէ քաղաքական ուժին ու էն ժամանակ միայն էդ քաղաքական ուժը կարա իրան իրավունք վերապահի հանդես գալու հասարակության տվյալ  հատվածի անունից… ուժը քո ձեռն ա, դու ես որոշում ով քո անունից խոսա… ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում ու սրա համար ոչ համալսարան ա պետք ավարտել, ոչ Մաքիավելի կարդալ, ոչ էլ պատգամավոր դառնալ…


Մեֆ, դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էտ թույլտվություն տալը: Բոլոր բացօդյա առևտրով զբաղվողները կարդում ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը, ու գնում են ՀԱԿ-ին ասում են, «խնդրում եմ քաղաքականացրու մեր պրոբլեմը, մենք քեզ թույլ ենք տալիս»: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասել, որ օրենսդարական ցանկացած նախաձեռնություն պիտի հանրաքվեի դրվի: 

Ամեն դեպքում, ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը հայրատարություն արեց, որ իբր սաղի իրավուքները պաշտպանելու ա, ու իրան ոչ մեկը չդիմեց: Կամ էլ եդթե դիմեց, ոչ մի բան դուրս չեկավ: Եթե ոչ մեկը չդիեց, ուրեմն մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ին չեն վստահել: Ուրեմն իրա հայտարարությամբ ու գործողություններով ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի քիչ վստահություն ա ներշնչել, քան կոռումպացված իշխանությունները: Իսկ եթե որոշները դիմել են, ապա ոչ մի բան դրանից հետո տեղի չի ունեցել, բացի տապալված երկխոսությունից, ու իրանց պրոբլեմները էլի մնացել են իրանց: 

Օրինակ, էտքաաաաաաաան առևտրական ու տաքսիստի մեջից, գոնե մի հոգի չկա՞ր, որին ՀԱԿ-ը համոզեր, տաներ դատարան, իրա անունից դատի տար Երևանի քաղաքապետարանին ու աղմուկ սարքեր դրանից: Ու դա կարար լավ օրինակ լիներ: Հաստատ մեկը կլիներ: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ին տենց գլխացավանք պետք չի: ՀԱԿ-ին պետք էր, որ իրա հայտարարություններից հետո, սաղ գնային իրա հերթական հավայի միտինգին ու ինքը գկխաքանակ ըհաշվելուց հետո երկխոսության առաջարկ աներ: 

Գիտես ինչ, ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի էս վերջին ԲՀԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններից հետո, կարծում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը լավ էլ գտավ իրա տեղը - ՀԱԿ-ը նույնիսկ Սերժի մանկլավիկների հետ երկխոսության արժանի չի: ՀԱԿ-ի տեղը Ծառուկյանի կոշիկների մոտ ա:

----------

davidus (02.11.2011), dvgray (28.10.2011), Elmo (28.10.2011), Varzor (28.10.2011), Արէա (28.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ ապեր, NO, քո դարդն-ու-ցավը, պրոբլեմները ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քաղաքականացնելու առանց քո թույլատվության… այ սրան դու հանգիստ կարաս անվանես քաղաքական պոռնկություն, որովհետև դու մարդկանց դժբախտության կամ անհաջողության վրա քաղաքական քաշ ես ավելացնում ու իրանց դարդը քաղաքական շահարկման առարկա ես դարձնում… դա անբարոյականություն ա… մարդիկ իրենք պիտի տեսնեն քաղաքական ուժի մեջ իրանց խնդիրների լուծումը ու բացահայտ հայտարարեն իրենց աջակցությունը որևէ քաղաքական ուժին ու էն ժամանակ միայն էդ քաղաքական ուժը կարա իրան իրավունք վերապահի հանդես գալու հասարակության տվյալ  հատվածի անունից… ուժը քո ձեռն ա, դու ես որոշում ով քո անունից խոսա… ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում ու սրա համար ոչ համալսարան ա պետք ավարտել, ոչ Մաքիավելի կարդալ, ոչ էլ պատգամավոր դառնալ…


Մեֆ ջան, քո ասածով որ լիներ էդքան շատ քաղաքական մարմնավաճառներ չէին լինի:
Հենց ամբողջ հարցն այն է, որ քաղաքական կռիսները օգտագործում են իրենց շահերի համար ժողովրդական ցանկացած խնդիր և պրոբլեմ, առանց որևէ պրոբլեմատերի հետ հաշվի նստելու ու շատ հաճախ քիթները խոթելով բորշում են առանց այն էլ ոչ այդքան լավ իրավիճակի մեջ:
Իրականություննն այսպիսի է. կա որևէ խնդիր, պրոբլեմ: Որևէ քաղաքական ուժ սկսում է բարձրաձայնել այդ պրոբլեմի մասին, ինչ-որ իրական կամ կեղծ քայլեր ձեռնարկել ու դրա հիման վրա ձեռք է բերում պրոբլեմատերերի առաջկությունը: Հակառակը, որ պրոբլեմատերերը դիմեն որևէ քաղաքակն ուժի կամ նոր քաղաքական ուժ ստեղծեն` շատ հազվադեպ է պատահում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն ինչ լավ ես սաղ բացատրել, իմ լավ ախպեր:
> 
> Տաքսիստները, սահմանդարության շրջանակներում, գնացի նու դիմեցին կոռումպացված իշխանություններին, գործարքի գնացին, ու իրենց պրոբլեմները լուծեցին: Այո, հենց գնաիցն գործարքի, ու լավ արեցին: Լավ արեցին, քանի որ լուծեցին իրենց հուզող խնդիրները: *Ոնց լուծեցին չգիտեմ*, բայց էս պահին Երևանում բողոքող տաքսիստ չկա, սաղ գլուխները կախ աշխատում են: Նույն կոռումպացված իշխանությունենրի հետ կարծեմ ՀԱԿ-ն ա ուզում երկխոսել ու գործարքի գնալ:


ես էլ չգիտեմ ոնց են լուծել, բայց մեծ հավանականություն կա որ հարմարվեցին կոռումպացված համակարգում աշխատելուն,… մի բան կարելի ա ենթադրել որ ռեժիմը չի նահանջի ու քո "պահանջը" կատարի… լավ են արել ապեր, ու եթե էս մոդելին բոլորը հետևեն ապա "համակագրային փոփոխություն" պետք չի լինի … տեղով արդեն դառնում ես համակարգի մի մասը… ուղղակի չարժե էս ամեն ինչը քաղաքական դաշտի վրա բարդել (մենակ ՀԱԿ-ի չէ)… չարժե "քո" գողություննն արդարացնել հարևանի գողությոամբ, մեկ ա գող ես… 

ապեր ես տաքսիստներին չեմ մեղադրում իրանց խնդրի "լուծման" համար, բայց ինչ ձևի որ հարցերդ էս լուծում ըտենց էլ հետևանքներ են լինում… 




> Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի չգնային գործարքի, եթե երկրի «գլխավոր» ընդդիմադիր ուժն ա ասում, որ երկխոսելով պիտի բոլոր հարցերը լուծել, ու Լևոնի բառերով մետավոր ասած «պետք չի վախենալ գործարք բառից, եթե դա արվում է ի շահ բոլորի»: Ապեր, տաքսիստները չեն կարող պաշտպանել բոլորի շահերը, իրենք միայն իրենց՝ տաքսիստների շահերը կարող են պաշտպանել, ու իրանք դա հաջողությամբ արեցին, ու մեր համար մեկ ա գործարքով, երկխոսությամբ, թե ուրիշ ձևով: Ես տաքսիստների համար ուրախ եմ, - աշխատանք ունեն ու չեն բողոքում: Իրանց վիճակն ավելի տխուր կլիներ, եթե հետևեին ՀԱԿ-ի հիմար հայտարարությանը ու իբր դիմեին ՀԱԿ-ին իրենց իրավուքները իբր պաշտպանելու համար: Հիմա երևի Հաագայի դատի օրը ընկած կլինեին - ոչ մի օգուտ, առանց աշխատանքի, առանց մի կտոր հացի փողի իրանց երեխեքի համար, առանց պաշտպանված իրավունքների: Իրանց կմնար միայն ՀԱԿ-ի տապալված երկխոսությանը մանթոյից ծափահարելը:  
> 
> Կեցցե՛ն հայ տաքսիստները, որոնք չկերան իպոտենտ ընդդիմության հավայի կուտը


ապեր, երկրի գլխավոր ընդդիմադիր ուժը կարող ա գլուխը պատովը տա, իրանք էլ ե՞ն տալու… իշխանությունդ գող ա ու մարդասպան, է գնա դու էլ գող ու մարդասպան դառի ու մի ասա համակարգային փոփոխություն եմ ուզում, արդարություն ու լավ կյանք… մի բողոքի ռեժիմից… տաքսիստներից ոչ ոք էլ չի ուզում որ ուրիշների շահերը պաշտպանեն, իրանցը թող պաշտպանեն, բայց այ հարց ա թե ինչքանով են պաշտպանել ու ինչն ա համարվում շահը պաշտպանել… ընդհանրապես իրանք պաշտպանված են լինում էդ գործրքի արդյունքու՞մ թե ժամանակավոր թողում են մի բան անես մինչև հաջորդ անգամ… ու եթե ռեժիմը նույնն ա, ապա վաղը գալու ա շատ շուտ ու քեզ ամեն անգամ նույն գործարքը չեն առաջարկելու… հարիֆ չեն, կաշիդ քերթելու են… մեր մեծ քեթողահայր Սերոժը հարկայինի վրեն թավան ա դրել՝ "եսիմքանիմիլիարդ" դրամ 

մենք հիմա տաքսիստների օրինակն ենք քննարկում, բայց մեր հարցերի մեծամասնությունը սենց "գործարքային" չի… զոհված զինվորների մայրերն օրինակ ի՞նչ գործարք կնքեն, կամ թեղուտը, հանքերը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էտ թույլտվություն տալը: Բոլոր բացօդյա առևտրով զբաղվողները կարդում ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը, ու գնում են ՀԱԿ-ին ասում են, «խնդրում եմ քաղաքականացրու մեր պրոբլեմը, մենք քեզ թույլ ենք տալիս»: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի ա ասել, որ օրենսդարական ցանկացած նախաձեռնություն պիտի հանրաքվեի դրվի:


ապեր ես չեմ ասում պարտադիր միանան ՀԱԿ-ին, ասում եմ քաղաքականացնել, այսինքն բացօդյա առտրի պարագայում դու ոչ թե խնդրում ես որ քեզ ըդտեղից չլարեն, որ օրվա փողդ վաստակես այլ պահանջգում ես որ քո բացօդյա առըտուրն օրենքով պաշտպանվի… հիմա սաղս էլ գիտենք որ սրանց նպատակը բասօդյա առըտրի վերացումն ա որ մարդկանց քշեն սուպերմարկետներ ու անօրինականության պատրվակով, կամ քաղաքի գեղեցկացման սուրբ գործի անվան տակ քշելու են սաղին էսօր կամ վաղը… կարաք չկասկածք… այսինքն էս ռեժիմից հաստատ օրենքով պաշտպանվածություն չես կարող ակնկալել… քեզ մնում ա կամ կարճաժամկետ պահում ես բիզնեսդ մինչև հաջորդ "քրիստոսի հայտնությունը" ուղղակի լուծելով "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը կամ էլ  թողնում երկրից հեռանում ես եթե քո խնդիրը մնում ա "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը… և կամ հասկանում ես որ քո պահանջը փոխելով, այսինքն ոչ թե "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարց ես առաջ քաշում այլ օրենքով պաշտպանվածության հարցը, որն ըստ էության նշանակում ա համակարգի դեմ պայքար… Տաքսիստները, բացօդյա առևտրով զբաղվողները ու մնացածները պետք ա հասկական որ իրանք ունեն ընդհանուր շահ որն ավելի մեծ ա իր մասշտաբներով քան "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը … անկախ թե ինչ ձևի ընդդիմություն ունես… էն ժամանակ ընդդիմությունն էլ  կձևավորվի իշխանությունն էլ կվախենա… էսի աստրոֆիզիկա չի բնական երևույթ ա




> Ամեն դեպքում, ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը հայրատարություն արեց, որ իբր սաղի իրավուքները պաշտպանելու ա, ու իրան ոչ մեկը չդիմեց: Կամ էլ եդթե դիմեց, ոչ մի բան դուրս չեկավ: Եթե ոչ մեկը չդիեց, ուրեմն մարդիկ ՀԱԿ-ին չեն վստահել: Ուրեմն իրա հայտարարությամբ ու գործողություններով ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի քիչ վստահություն ա ներշնչել, քան կոռումպացված իշխանությունները: Իսկ եթե որոշները դիմել են, ապա ոչ մի բան դրանից հետո տեղի չի ունեցել, բացի տապալված երկխոսությունից, ու իրանց պրոբլեմները էլի մնացել են իրանց: 
> 
> Օրինակ, էտքաաաաաաաան առևտրական ու տաքսիստի մեջից, գոնե մի հոգի չկա՞ր, որին ՀԱԿ-ը համոզեր, տաներ դատարան, իրա անունից դատի տար Երևանի քաղաքապետարանին ու աղմուկ սարքեր դրանից: Ու դա կարար լավ օրինակ լիներ: Հաստատ մեկը կլիներ: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ին տենց գլխացավանք պետք չի: ՀԱԿ-ին պետք էր, որ իրա հայտարարություններից հետո, սաղ գնային իրա հերթական հավայի միտինգին ու ինքը գկխաքանակ ըհաշվելուց հետո երկխոսության առաջարկ աներ: 
> 
> Գիտես ինչ, ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի էս վերջին ԲՀԿ-ոտ հայտարարություններից հետո, կարծում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը լավ էլ գտավ իրա տեղը - ՀԱԿ-ը նույնիսկ Սերժի մանկլավիկների հետ երկխոսության արժանի չի: ՀԱԿ-ի տեղը Ծառուկյանի կոշիկների մոտ ա


Ապեր, ամեն ինչ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ եք կապում… դուք կարաք ՀԱԿ-ից զվեք ու երես թեքեք, կարաք շատ ուժերից երես թեքեք, առհամարեք, քրֆեք, ձեր իրավունքն ա, ոչ էլ համոզում եմ որ ՀԱԿ-ին միանաք կամ որևէ այլ ուժի… բայց քաղաքական դաշտից ու քաղաքականությունից երես թեքելու դեպքում ունենում ենք էն ինչ ունեցել ենք  հարյուրավոր տարիներ… մենք չգիտենք քաղաքականությունն ինչի համար ա ու որտեղ են օգտագործում, դրա համար էլ "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը միակ խնդիրն ա որ ակտուալ ա մեզ համար ու երբ որ դա չի լուծվում, արտագաղթում ենք… as simple as that

----------


## Կարեն Կանտարով

Կարիք չկա, ներկայիս քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը հնարավորինս ներկայացնում է ժողովրդի շահերը և պայքարում։
ՈՒղղակի պետք են ակտիՎիստներ....
Երիտասարդության ուշադրությունը սեվեռել այդտեղ:
Մենք հաղթելու ենք եվ կերտելու նոր սահմանադրություն,իհարկե հնի հիմքի վրա մշակումով.....
*Վիշապ* խնդրում եմ քո կարծիքը այդ հարցի շուրջ մեջբերես:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարիք չկա, ներկայիս քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը հնարավորինս ներկայացնում է ժողովրդի շահերը և պայքարում։
> ՈՒղղակի պետք են ակտիՎիստներ....
> Երիտասարդության ուշադրությունը սեվեռել այդտեղ:
> *Մենք հաղթելու ենք եվ կերտելու նոր սահմանադրություն,իհարկե հնի հիմքի վրա մշակումով.....*
> *Վիշապ* խնդրում եմ քո կարծիքը այդ հարցի շուրջ մեջբերես:


Դուք ո՞վ եք ու ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ ունեք էս սահմանադրության հետ: Ու ու՞մ եք հաղթելու:

----------


## Կարեն Կանտարով

> Դուք ո՞վ եք ու ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ ունեք էս սահմանադրության հետ: Ու ու՞մ եք հաղթելու:


Մենք? Մի քանի տաքարյուն վիրտուալ ծանոթյություններով ջահելներ ենք,եվ որոշել ենք Բարգավաճական մեր միության նոր թեվ հիմնել ու միանալ Հ>Ա>Կ> ին:
Հենղ այդպես էլ ասեմ? Ռոտարի Քլուբի մի քանի մարդ,որոնք կզբաղվեն բարեգործությամբ....

----------


## Կարեն Կանտարով

Շատ պրոբլեմ կա,թերի կետեր,մի խոսքով Խորհրդային տարիների սահմանադրության վերադարձ....
էլ բան չունեմ ավելացնելու
Ելմօ,Հարգանքներով:

----------


## voter

> ...իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդ ընտրելն այս պահին ամենագլխավոր խնդիրը չէ:


 :Smile:  ֆրեյդի ասած մարդիկ միշտ ասում են ավելին քան ցանկանում են
Երևում է ՀԱԿում առաջնորդի ճիշտ ու սխալ լինելն է անկյունաքարային հարց դարձել ես էլ ասեմ ինչու է Նիկոլը այսկան ջղայնացած Արզումայնանի վրա...



Բայց ես հավատացած եմ, որ եթե այդպիսի բան կա ԼՏՊ հաստատ այդքան չի ուզում ղեկավար լինել, ինչքան որ նրա շրջապատից իրեն ուզացնում են...

Իսկ ոչ կուսակցական ընտրություններ իրական օրինակ Սիոնիստական Կոնգրեսը ղուրբան, որի դելեգատները հենց ընտրովի էին ու նույնիսկ հետագայում քվերակելու իրավունք ստացան, ներառյալ ամենակարևոր հարցը, թե որտեղ պիտի լինի իրենց հայրենիքը, աֆրիկայում թե պաղեստինում։ Ոչ մի կուսակցություն էլ չստեղծեցին բայց միայն այն փաստը, որը իրենք իսկապես ընտրովի ներկայացուցիչներ էին ու իսկապես իրենց ամողջ ջողովրդին էին ներկայացնում մինչև հիմա ատվում են բոլոր մյուսների կողմից, ովքեր իրենց ժողովրդին չեն ներկայացնում, այլ իենց զուտ վերագրում են Ազգի փրկչի տիտղոսը, առանց որևէ մեկին հարցնելու...

Կրկնվեմ մեր ուզելով է, ամեն հեքիաթ էլ իրականություն կդարձնենք, ասա ուզենք։ 
Ընտրություններ կազմակերպելը լծակների հետ կապված չի, մի պաչկա թուղթ է պետք կամ նույնիսկ ֆեյսբուքն ու ֆորումն բավարար է կամ պարզ օրինակ տեխնիկապես հեշտ իրականացնելիու.
մատնահետք կարդացող սարքին միացված քվեարկության կոմպյուտերներ ես դնում ամեն ՀԱԿ գրասենյակում ու հրավիրում ցանկացած անձի այցելել ու քվեարկել, 100% գարանտիա եմ տալիս, որ ոչ մի պպզող, հաբռգող, օլիգարխող չի ցանկանա իր մատնահետքի հիման վրա մտնել այդ քվեարկությունը կեղծել...

Պարզ ասած, եթե մենք հրաճարվենք վստահել որևէ անձի ով ընտրված չէ, ամեն ինչ կկարգավորվի ու դա հեքիաթ չէ այլ հասարակ սկզբունք ցանկացած մարդու կողմից հեշտորեն իրականացվող...

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (29.10.2011)

----------


## voter

> Կարիք չկա, ներկայիս քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը հնարավորինս ներկայացնում է ժողովրդի շահերը և պայքարում։
> ՈՒղղակի պետք են ակտիՎիստներ....
> Երիտասարդության ուշադրությունը սեվեռել այդտեղ:
> Մենք հաղթելու ենք եվ կերտելու նոր սահմանադրություն,իհարկե հնի հիմքի վրա մշակումով.....
> *Վիշապ* խնդրում եմ քո կարծիքը այդ հարցի շուրջ մեջբերես:


Հայաստանում չկա բաց, արդար, թափանցիկ ու վստահելի ՈՐևԷ ընտրությամբ ժողովրդի մանդատը ու վստահույթունը ստացած ուժ։

Բացարձակ բոլորը ինքնակոչներ են, որոնք համարում են, որ ժողովրդին են ներկայացնում, բայց օրինակ գեթ մեկ վստահելի ընտրություն թեկուզ Աբովյանի մի թաղամասում անգամ ԼԱՅԱՂ չեն անում կազմակերպեն, թեկուզ իրանք իրանց կուսակցության, ուժի ներսում իրանք իրանց ընտրելու համար։ Դա վերաբերում է և ՀԱԿին և Ժառանգությանը և Սարդարապատ շարժմանը և առավել ևս ԲՀԿ, ՀՀԿ, ՌՄԿԿ, ՍՄԿԿ ու ինչ տեսակի մկկաններ ուզում է լինեն – ես չգիտեմ գեթ մի ուժ, կուսակցություն, կազմակրեպություն ով համահայկական ժողովրդական ազատ, արդար ընտրություններ է կազմակերպել, թեկուզ իր ներքին կառուցվածքային ու ղեկավար համակարգերն ընտրելու համար...

Սեփական շահերը պետք չի վերագրել ժողովրդի շահերին։
Ի դեպ ոչ մեկ ձեզ չի նախատի ձեր շահերի համար պայքարելու համար, բարի, արեք, բայց սեփական շահերի համար պայքարելու համար ԲՀԿից դուրս գալու կարիք հաստատ չկա  :Wink:

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (29.10.2011)

----------


## voter

Վերաձևակերպելով Վազգեն Մաուկյանի ասածը «Հայաստանում նոր ընդիմության կարիք կա այնքանով, որ այն ժողովրդին համոզի, որ հանուն գաղափարների և ոչ թե հանուն փողի ու պաշտոնի է պայքարում»

Աշոտ Մաուչարյանին վերաձևակերպելով «Հայաստանում նոր ընդիմություն է պետք այն առումով, որ ժողովրդին առաջարկի, համոզի թե ինչ ճանապարհով ենք ուզում գնալ ու ինչ հասարակություն ենք ուզում կառուցել»

----------


## Varzor

> մատնահետք կարդացող սարքին միացված քվեարկության կոմպյուտերներ ես դնում ամեն ՀԱԿ գրասենյակում ու հրավիրում ցանկացած անձի այցելել ու քվեարկել, *100% գարանտիա եմ տալիս*, որ ոչ մի պպզող, հաբռգող, օլիգարխող չի ցանկանա իր մատնահետքի հիման վրա մտնել այդ քվեարկությունը կեղծել...


Էլեկտրոնային քվեարկությունները կեղծելու ավելի "խելամիտ" տարբերակներ էլ կան: Ծրագրավորողի ջանը սաղ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր ես չեմ ասում պարտադիր միանան ՀԱԿ-ին, ասում եմ քաղաքականացնել, այսինքն բացօդյա առտրի պարագայում դու ոչ թե խնդրում ես որ քեզ ըդտեղից չլարեն, որ օրվա փողդ վաստակես այլ պահանջգում ես որ քո բացօդյա առըտուրն օրենքով պաշտպանվի… հիմա սաղս էլ գիտենք որ սրանց նպատակը բասօդյա առըտրի վերացումն ա որ մարդկանց քշեն սուպերմարկետներ ու անօրինականության պատրվակով, կամ քաղաքի գեղեցկացման սուրբ գործի անվան տակ քշելու են սաղին էսօր կամ վաղը… կարաք չկասկածք… այսինքն էս ռեժիմից հաստատ օրենքով պաշտպանվածություն չես կարող ակնկալել… քեզ մնում ա կամ կարճաժամկետ պահում ես բիզնեսդ մինչև հաջորդ "քրիստոսի հայտնությունը" ուղղակի լուծելով "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը կամ էլ  թողնում երկրից հեռանում ես եթե քո խնդիրը մնում ա "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը… և կամ հասկանում ես որ քո պահանջը փոխելով, այսինքն ոչ թե "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարց ես առաջ քաշում այլ օրենքով պաշտպանվածության հարցը, որն ըստ էության նշանակում ա համակարգի դեմ պայքար… Տաքսիստները, բացօդյա առևտրով զբաղվողները ու մնացածները պետք ա հասկական որ իրանք ունեն ընդհանուր շահ որն ավելի մեծ ա իր մասշտաբներով քան "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարցը … անկախ թե ինչ ձևի ընդդիմություն ունես… էն ժամանակ ընդդիմությունն էլ  կձևավորվի իշխանությունն էլ կվախենա… էսի աստրոֆիզիկա չի բնական երևույթ ա


Դե խնդրեմ: Մարդիկ շարունակում են իրենց պահանջները ներկայացնել, բողոքի ակցիաներ են կազմակերպում, դիմումներ են գրում: Սրանից ավել ի՞նչ անեն, որ քաղաքականացնել ցանկացողները գոհ լինեն: Քանի հոգի ա քաղաքականացնել ցանկացողներից էս մարդկանց կողքը կանգնել: Բացի հիմար հայտարարություններից, ուրիշ բան չի արվել: 

Տարոն Մարգարյանը կրպակատերերին հույս է ներշնչում 

Թե՞ ամեն բուդկեն փակելուց մարդիկ նախ արտահերթ նախագահական, իսկ հետո արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրություններ պահանջեն: 

Ասում ես, էն 15 կետերից ի՞նչ կա:

----------

Varzor (01.11.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե խնդրեմ: Մարդիկ շարունակում են իրենց պահանջները ներկայացնել, բողոքի ակցիաներ են կազմակերպում, դիմումներ են գրում: Սրանից ավել ի՞նչ անեն, որ քաղաքականացնել ցանկացողները գոհ լինեն: Քանի հոգի ա քաղաքականացնել ցանկացողներից էս մարդկանց կողքը կանգնել: Բացի հիմար հայտարարություններից, ուրիշ բան չի արվել:


ապեր, մենակ բողոքելով չի… երբ ասում ես "կրպակս ձեռ մի տուր" հետո պտի ասես "եթե ձեռ տաս կանեմ էս-էս-էս բաները" … բայց բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ հենց սկզբից էլ կրպակները եղել են կամ անօրինական կամ էլ ժամանակավոր, այսինքն ուզում Տարոնն ըլնի ուզում ա եսիմով նրանք էդ կրպակները չեն թողնելու, նամանավանդ որ օլիգարխների բիզնեսին ա խփելու… իրանց մնում ա պահանջել որպեսզի իրենց կրպակները օրենքով պաշտպանվեն թե չէ կանեն էս-էս-էս բաները… սա կլինի քաղաքականացնել իմ կարծիքով… իրանք իրանց խնդիրը պահում են զուտ "անձնական" էն հույսով որ քաղաքապետարանի հետ կարան մի ձև լեզու գտնեն որ մի քիչ էլ պահեն… էտի բողոք չի ու իմ կարծիքով իրնք էլ չեն ուզում որ որևէ քաղաքական ուժ, բացի մանդատով քաղաքական ուժերից իրենց աջակցեն, քանի որ մանդատովները տենց հարցերում լեզու են գտնում հեշտ… 




> Թե՞ ամեն բուդկեն փակելուց մարդիկ նախ արտահերթ նախագահական, իսկ հետո արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրություններ պահանջեն:


Տրիբուն ջան, ոնց որ գրել էի վերևում, էդ սաղ բուտկեքը յա անօրինական ա յա էլ ժամանակավոր… եթե տենց ա ուրեմն պտի պահանջեն օրենքով իրանց բուտկեքը պաշտպանել… որն էս իշխանության օրոք չի լինի… իրանք էլ գիտեն… ուրեմն թող իրանք էլ գլխի ընկնեն թե ինչ պիտի արվի ու պահանջվի… 




> Ասում ես, էն 15 կետերից ի՞նչ կա:


15 կետերը ձախողվել ա, ընգեր… ջրվել գնացել ա… բայց ասում են լոմավորների զորահավաք ա, բայց ոչ տեղն ա հայտնի ոչ էլ հավաքագրվածների քանակը… 

ապեր, բայց կատակը մի կողմ… երեկ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ից խոսում էր P.S.-ով մի բան միտս մնաց… Արամ Աբրահամյանը հարցրեց "բա ժողովուրդը չէր ուզու՞մ ռեշոտկա ջարդեր" էդ մարդը պատասխանեց "ժողովուրդը չի ուզում ռեշոտկա ջարդի, այլ որոշ ուժեր ուզում են որ ՀԱԿ-ը ջարդի"  իրանք ասել են չեն ջարդելու, ընենց որ ով որ ավելի լավ գաղափար ունի թող հանի մեջտեղ, հիմա ժամանակն ա՝ երկխոսությունը ձախողված ա, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ գնում ա հերթական ընտրությունների…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, մենակ բողոքելով չի… երբ ասում ես "կրպակս ձեռ մի տուր" հետո պտի ասես "եթե ձեռ տաս կանեմ էս-էս-էս բաները" … բայց բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ հենց սկզբից էլ կրպակները եղել են կամ անօրինական կամ էլ ժամանակավոր, այսինքն ուզում Տարոնն ըլնի ուզում ա եսիմով նրանք էդ կրպակները չեն թողնելու, նամանավանդ որ օլիգարխների բիզնեսին ա խփելու… իրանց մնում ա պահանջել որպեսզի իրենց կրպակները օրենքով պաշտպանվեն թե չէ կանեն էս-էս-էս բաները… սա կլինի քաղաքականացնել իմ կարծիքով… իրանք իրանց խնդիրը պահում են զուտ "անձնական" էն հույսով որ քաղաքապետարանի հետ կարան մի ձև լեզու գտնեն որ մի քիչ էլ պահեն… էտի բողոք չի ու իմ կարծիքով իրնք էլ չեն ուզում որ որևէ քաղաքական ուժ, բացի մանդատով քաղաքական ուժերից իրենց աջակցեն, քանի որ մանդատովները տենց հարցերում լեզու են գտնում հեշտ… 
> 
> 
> 
> Տրիբուն ջան, ոնց որ գրել էի վերևում, էդ սաղ բուտկեքը յա անօրինական ա յա էլ ժամանակավոր… եթե տենց ա ուրեմն պտի պահանջեն օրենքով իրանց բուտկեքը պաշտպանել… որն էս իշխանության օրոք չի լինի… իրանք էլ գիտեն… ուրեմն թող իրանք էլ գլխի ընկնեն թե ինչ պիտի արվի ու պահանջվի… 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 կետերը ձախողվել ա, ընգեր… ջրվել գնացել ա… բայց ասում են լոմավորների զորահավաք ա, բայց ոչ տեղն ա հայտնի ոչ էլ հավաքագրվածների քանակը… 
> ...


Ընեգր, մարդիկ դիմել են քաղաքապետարանին, որի իրավասության շրջանակներում է գտնում բուդկա թողնել-չթողնելը ու ակնկալում են իրավական լուծում: Բուդա լինել չլինելու հարցը օրենքով չի լուծովում: Էլի թռնում ես լուսին, Մեֆ, քո պատկերացումներով քաղաքացիական հասարակության մասին: Քո կարծիքով էս մարդիկ ի՞նչ պիտի պահանջեն: Պահանջեն, որ մի հատ քաղաքական ուժ, իրենց հարցը քաղաքականացնի, սպասեն ընտրություններ լինի, տանեն հարցը ԱԺ, ու օրենք ընդունեն «ՀՀ տարածքում հուր հավիտյանս բացօդյա առևտուրը թույատրելու ու սույն առևտուրը բոլոր օլիգարխներից պաշպտանելու մասին»: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչի ասածին, հերթական բլթոցն ա: Ոչ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ից ռեշոտկա րաջդել չի պահանջել, բայց ոչ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ին նաև չէր խնդրեն գնալ նախապես կանխատեսելի արդյունքներով երկխոսության: Ոչ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ի լեզվից չէր քաշում, որ սաղին խոսատանալ, որ հեսա ժողովուրդ, վստահեք ու համբերեք, հեսա երկխոսում ենք ու արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ են լինում: Միջոցառումներ անող էին, պիտի անեին էն ժամանակ երբ լիիիիիքը մարդ իրանց մի անգամ ևս վստահել էր: Իսկ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը, թող գնա իրա հերթական ընտրություններին ու կստանա այնքան, որքան իրեն վստահում են: 

Չնայած, էս ինչ եմ ասում, Մեֆ, մի մտածի, Սերժը ՀԱԿ-ի համար հատուկ թվերը նկարել կտա՝ ՀԱԿ-ի իրեն մատուցված ծառայություններին դիմաց: Լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը 5% -ից քիչ հավաքի, Սերժը 10%  նկարել կտա: Բա ընդդիմությունը ներկայացված չլինի՞ ԱԺ-ում: Բա թոզ չփչենք սաղի աչքերին, թե ինչ դեմոկրատական ենք մենք: Բա ՀԱԿ-ը չորս տարի հլու հնազանդ սաղին բերեց երկխոսության, իրա ցավը տանեմ: Ու համոզված եղի, ՀԱԿ-ը գրկաբաց ընդունելու ա Սերժի նկարած թվերը: 


Ապեր, մի քսան անգամ ասել եմ, մի քսան անգամ էլ կասեմ - ՀԱԿ-ը Սերժի երազած ընդդիմությունն էր: Այնպես որ, ոչ մի քիչ թե շատ իրեն հարգող բացօդյա առևտրով զբաղվով, իր ու Սերժի մեջ առկա հարցերը, ՀԱԿ-ի միջնորդավորված քաղաքականացմամբ չի լուծի: Փոխարենը կգնա ուղիղ Սերժի մոտ:  :Smile:

----------

davidus (02.11.2011), Varzor (02.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չնայած, էս ինչ եմ ասում, Մեֆ, մի մտածի, Սերժը ՀԱԿ-ի համար հատուկ թվերը նկարել կտա՝ ՀԱԿ-ի իրեն մատուցված ծառայություններին դիմաց: Լուրջ եմ ասում, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը 5% -ից քիչ հավաքի, Սերժը 10%  նկարել կտա: Բա ընդդիմությունը ներկայացված չլինի՞ ԱԺ-ում: Բա թոզ չփչենք սաղի աչքերին, թե ինչ դեմոկրատական ենք մենք: Բա ՀԱԿ-ը չորս տարի հլու հնազանդ սաղին բերեց երկխոսության, իրա ցավը տանեմ: Ու համոզված եղի, ՀԱԿ-ը գրկաբաց ընդունելու ա Սերժի նկարած թվերը:


Չե հա, եկեք հավատանք, որ հանուն արդարության ՀԱԿ-ը չեղյալ կհայտարարի նույնիսկ իր օգտին կատարված կեղծիքները  :LOL: 



> Ապեր, մի քսան անգամ ասել եմ, մի քսան անգամ էլ կասեմ - ՀԱԿ-ը Սերժի երազած ընդդիմությունն էր: Այնպես որ, ոչ մի քիչ թե շատ իրեն հարգող բացօդյա առևտրով զբաղվով, իր ու Սերժի մեջ առկա հարցերը, ՀԱԿ-ի միջնորդավորված քաղաքականացմամբ չի լուծի: Փոխարենը կգնա ուղիղ Սերժի մոտ:


Դե Տրիբուն ջան, ասում եմ. 2003թ.-ի ընտրությունների ժամանակ ԼՏՊ-ն իհարկե ոչ հրապարակային, բայց ասաց "Ես կգամ, երբ ինձ կկանչեն" ու չեկավ, անտեսելով որ իր վերադառնալու թախանձագին խնդրանքով էին տառապում մի քանի տասնյակ հասարակական ու քաղաքական կազմակերպություններ, նույնիսկ գրավոր տիմել էին մեծն Կոմբինատորին: Իսկ 2008-ին եկավ, եկավ որովհետև կանչել էին ու կանչել էր հենց նա, ում կանչը առավել մեծ կշիռ ուներ: Իսկ տվյալ պարագայում դա կարող էր լինել միմիայն ՍՍ-ն: Այնպես որ հենց 2008-ից էլ միանշանակ վստահ էի, որ նա հրավիրված է իր Կոմբինատորի տաղանդը ցուցաբերելու համար: Այ եթե անձամբ լսած չլինեի "Ես կգամ, երբ ինձ կկանչեն"-ը, միգուցե այլ կերպ մտածեի:

----------


## voter

> Էլեկտրոնային քվեարկությունները կեղծելու ավելի "խելամիտ" տարբերակներ էլ կան: Ծրագրավորողի ջանը սաղ


Ամեն ինչ կեղծելու հնարավորություն էլ կա հարցը միայն այն է, որ շատ թանգ լինի ու ամեն ձայնը 15000 դրամ չէ այլ ավելին նստի...
Կրիպտոգրաֆիկ մեթոդներով կեղծելու հավանականությունը կարելի է հասցնել անհամեմատ չնչինության, որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի ու միքանի միլլիոն կոմպյուտեր հարկավոր լինի կեղծելու համար։

----------


## voter

ԲՀԿն հայ հայ դառնում է ընդիմություն, բայց վախենամ դրանից հետք ԲՀԿից բան չմնա, ոնց որ ՕԵԿից...

----------

Varzor (03.11.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընեգր, մարդիկ դիմել են քաղաքապետարանին, որի իրավասության շրջանակներում է գտնում բուդկա թողնել-չթողնելը ու ակնկալում են իրավական լուծում: Բուդա լինել չլինելու հարցը օրենքով չի լուծովում: Էլի թռնում ես լուսին, Մեֆ, քո պատկերացումներով քաղաքացիական հասարակության մասին: *Քո կարծիքով էս մարդիկ ի՞նչ պիտի պահանջեն*: Պահանջեն, որ մի հատ քաղաքական ուժ, իրենց հարցը քաղաքականացնի, սպասեն ընտրություններ լինի, տանեն հարցը ԱԺ, ու օրենք ընդունեն «ՀՀ տարածքում հուր հավիտյանս բացօդյա առևտուրը թույատրելու ու սույն առևտուրը բոլոր օլիգարխներից պաշպտանելու մասին»:


Տրիբուն ջան, պահանջելն էն ա, որ չկատարելու դեպքում կանես ոնց որ վերևում եմ գրել, "էս-էս-էս բաները"… դրա համար պահանջվում ա համախմբվածություն ու հեռահար նպատակներին ուղղված պահանջ, ոչ թե "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարց… սա կլինի քաղաքականացնել … մնացած բոլոր ձևերը կարելի ա որակել որպես խնդրանք, աղաչանք, պաղատանք…  




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչի ասածին, հերթական բլթոցն ա: Ոչ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ից ռեշոտկա րաջդել չի պահանջել, բայց ոչ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ին նաև չէր խնդրեն գնալ նախապես կանխատեսելի արդյունքներով երկխոսության: Ոչ մեկը ՀԱԿ-ի լեզվից չէր քաշում, որ սաղին խոսատանալ, որ հեսա ժողովուրդ, վստահեք ու համբերեք, հեսա երկխոսում ենք ու արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ են լինում: Միջոցառումներ անող էին, պիտի անեին էն ժամանակ երբ լիիիիիքը մարդ իրանց մի անգամ ևս վստահել էր: Իսկ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը, թող գնա իրա հերթական ընտրություններին ու կստանա այնքան, որքան իրեն վստահում են:


Բլթոց չկա ընգեր… եթե ժողովուրդը չի ընդունում երկխոսությունը ապա պտի ընդունի քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը, նստացույց, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաք և այլն, բայց հասարակությունը դա էլ չընդունեց, կամ ասենք ՀԱԿ-ի կազմակերպածը չեն ընդունում… ուրեմն ընդունում ա ուժի տարբերակը՝ առճակատման տարբերակը… ճիշտ ա՞… դե… ու՞ր ա էն ուժը…

Ապեր, Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում մենակ մի հատ ուժ կա որին ժողովուրդը պետք ա ու էդ ուժն ա դուրս գալիս ժողովրդի հետ խոսալու… էդ ուժը անսխալական չի, անթերի չի, բլթցնում ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, ձախողվում ա, բայց ազնիվ ա… ուրիշ ոչ մի ուժ Հայաստանում ժողովրդի հետ չի խոսում, ոչ ոք… Ժառանգությանը բացի մանդատից ուրիշ բան պետք չի ու ինքը գիտի որտեղից դա ստանա, Դաշնակներին էլ ժողովուրդ պետք չի, նրանք էլ իրանց կանալներն ունեն… էս ա ապեր, լավ ա թե վատ ա, էս ա…

----------


## Elmo

Թեման ի սկզբանե «Կա՞ Հայաստանում արդյոք ընդիմություն, ու պե՞տք է արդյոք որ նա հայտնվի»: Թե չէ էդ ե՞րբ ենք ընդիմություն ունեցել, որ մի հատ էլ դուրներս չի գալիս ու նորն ենք ուզում ունենանք:

----------

Varzor (03.11.2011), Բիձա (03.11.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, պահանջելն էն ա, որ չկատարելու դեպքում կանես ոնց որ վերևում եմ գրել, "էս-էս-էս բաները"… դրա համար պահանջվում ա համախմբվածություն ու հեռահար նպատակներին ուղղված պահանջ, ոչ թե "էսօրվա կոպեկի" հարց… սա կլինի քաղաքականացնել … մնացած բոլոր ձևերը կարելի ա որակել որպես խնդրանք, աղաչանք, պաղատանք…


Մեֆ, չի կարելի անըդհատ նույն բանը կրկնել: Ընգեր, հասկացի մի պարզ բան, խոսքը գնում ա աղքատ ու սոցիալապես անապահով երկրի մասին: Օրվա հացը հազիվ վաստակող մարդը չի կարա իրա բուդկեն փակելուց հետո իրա առաջ հեռահար նօատակներ ու պահանջներ դնի: Ինքը կարա մի հատ պահանջ դնի - *բացել իրա բուդկեն*, որ իրա երեխեքը սոված չմնան: Հեռահար նպատակների համար, ինքը կարա ձեռի հետ մեկ ու մեջ գնա ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքներին, կարող ա նստացույցին էլ պասնակցի: Բայց իրա բուդկեն բացելու համար, ինքը գնալու ա էն մարդու մոտ, որը կոնկրետ հենց էս պահին իրավուն ունի բացել կամ փակել իրա բուդկեն: 

Ընգեր, քո ասածը նույն բանն ա, որ դու ամեն անգամ երբ գնում ես խանութ հաց առնելու, մտածես ցորենի համաշխարհային բերքատվության, գլոբալ ջերմոցային էֆեկտի, ու Աֆրիկայում սոված երեխեքի մասին, ու հաց առնելու ու տուն տանելու փոխարեն, գնաս ՄԱԿ-ի դեմը միտինգ անես: 




> Բլթոց չկա ընգեր… եթե ժողովուրդը չի ընդունում երկխոսությունը ապա պտի ընդունի քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը, նստացույց, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաք և այլն, բայց հասարակությունը դա էլ չընդունեց, կամ ասենք ՀԱԿ-ի կազմակերպածը չեն ընդունում… ուրեմն ընդունում ա ուժի տարբերակը՝ առճակատման տարբերակը… ճիշտ ա՞… դե… ու՞ր ա էն ուժը…
> 
> Ապեր, Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում մենակ մի հատ ուժ կա որին ժողովուրդը պետք ա ու էդ ուժն ա դուրս գալիս ժողովրդի հետ խոսալու… էդ ուժը անսխալական չի, անթերի չի, բլթցնում ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, ձախողվում ա, բայց ազնիվ ա… ուրիշ ոչ մի ուժ Հայաստանում ժողովրդի հետ չի խոսում, ոչ ոք… Ժառանգությանը բացի մանդատից ուրիշ բան պետք չի ու ինքը գիտի որտեղից դա ստանա, Դաշնակներին էլ ժողովուրդ պետք չի, նրանք էլ իրանց կանալներն ունեն… էս ա ապեր, լավ ա թե վատ ա, էս ա…


Ապեր, ժողովրդին խաբել են երկխոսությամբ, բայց որ ես երկար գլուղդ չտանեմ, ավելի լավ ա կարդա Նաիրա Հայրումյանի հերթական կարճ ու կոնկրետ հոդվածը: Աղջիկը ինչպես միշտ շատ ճիծտ ամեն ինչ բացատրում ա: 




> Երկրորդ ժամկետի ճանապարհը
> 
> Հայաստանում կադրային փոխատեղությունները հիմնականում բնութագրվում են որպես Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից սեփական համակարգ կառուցելու փորձ առանց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի մասնակցության: Սակայն Սերժ Սարգսյանի առջեւ, ով դեռ մեկ տարի առաջ չէր թաքցնում երկրորդ անգամ առաջադրվելու մտադրությունը, խոչընդոտ էր ոչ միայն Քոչարյանը: Յուրաքանչյուր “խոչընդոտի” համար պայքարի հատուկ մեթոդ է ընտրվել` կախված գործիքներից, որոնցից օգտվում էին խոչընդոտողները:
> 
> *Քանի որ Հայաստանում ազնիվ քաղաքական մրցակցության օրենքները չեն աշխատում, ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխանափոխության հասնելը գործնականում անհնար է:* Այդ պատճառով, երկրում իշխանութունը վերցնելու հավակնություն ունեցող ուժերը «ոչ ստանդարտ» մեթոդներ են կիրառում:
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյանի երկրորդ ժամկետի ճանապարհին խոչընդոտ էր Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: *Սարգսյանի դեմ նրա հիմնական զենքը ժողովրդական ըմբոստության էներգիան էր, որն իրոք լուրջ սպառնալիք էր ներկայացնում: 3 տարի առաջ այդ էներգիան իր ճանապարհին կարող էր ամեն ինչ քշել, եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը գիտեր, որ այն չի վերահսկում: Սակայն այն վերահսկում էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ով աստիճանաբար բաց թողնելով գոլորշին եւ ճնշելով այն, նվազեցնում էր ճնշումը եւ չեզոքացնում ժողովրդական ըմբոստության սպառնալիքը:*
> 
> *Կարեւոր չէ, թե արդյոք դա գործարք էր, թե արկածախնդրության ռիսկի բացակայություն, սակայն փաստն այն է, որ այդ զենքն այլեւս չի սպառնում Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Եվ այժմ արդեն ակնհայտ է, որ Կոնգրեսի հետ երկխոսությունը, որին Սարգսյանը համաձայնեց, լավ միջոց էր այդ ռիսկը չեզոքացնելու համար:*
> ...

----------

Բիձա (03.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ամեն ինչ կեղծելու հնարավորություն էլ կա հարցը միայն այն է, որ շատ թանգ լինի ու ամեն ձայնը 15000 դրամ չէ այլ ավելին նստի...
> Կրիպտոգրաֆիկ մեթոդներով կեղծելու հավանականությունը կարելի է հասցնել անհամեմատ չնչինության, որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի ու միքանի միլլիոն կոմպյուտեր հարկավոր լինի կեղծելու համար։


Ախպերս եկել ընենց մադու ես տենց բան ասում, որ դրանցի "հեչ բան չի հասկանում"  :Wink: 
Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում Բուշի ընտրությունների ժամանակ կիառեցին էլ. քվեարկությունը և ինչ? Նույնիսկ ծիծաղաշարժ ռոլիկներ էին նկարահանում, թե ինչպես են կողծվում էլ. ձայները:
Էն անեկդոտը չես հիշում?, որ ինքնաթիռում 3 հոգու քվեարկության ժամանակ Քոչարյանը 20 ձայն ա հավաքում  :Jpit: 
Ու ասեմ, որքան թանկ է նստում ձայների կեղծումը, այնքան ավելի շատ են քամում ծախսերը հանելու համար: Ու այդպես գալիս է մի պահ, որ այլևս ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու չէ ձայներ կեղծելը, որովհետև ավելին քամելու համ տեղ չկա, համ էլ էնքան վտանգավոր ա, որ ոչ մեկը ռիսկի չի դիմում: Ու այդպես էլ ծնվում է "իրական ժողովրդավարությունը": Բայց քանի որ դա հասկանում են, ուստի այնպես են անում, որ կեղծման ծախսերը չավելանան, ու դրա համար օգտագործում են իշխանական լծակները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, չի կարելի անըդհատ նույն բանը կրկնել: Ընգեր, հասկացի մի պարզ բան, խոսքը գնում ա աղքատ ու սոցիալապես անապահով երկրի մասին: Օրվա հացը հազիվ վաստակող մարդը չի կարա իրա բուդկեն փակելուց հետո իրա առաջ հեռահար նօատակներ ու պահանջներ դնի: Ինքը կարա մի հատ պահանջ դնի բացել իրա բուդկեն, որ իրա երեխեքը սոված չմնան: Հեռահար նպատակների համար, ինքը կարա ձեռի հետ մեկ ու մեջ գնա ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքներին, կարող ա նստացույցին էլ պասնակցի: Բայց իրա բուդկեն բացելու համար, ինքը գնալու ա էն մարդու մոտ, որը կոնկրետ հենց էս պահին իրավուն ունի բացել կամ փակել իրա բուդկեն: 
> 
> Ընգեր, քո ասածը նույն բանն ա, որ դու ամեն անգամ երբ գնում ես խանութ հաց առնելու, մտածես ցորենի համաշխարհային բերքատվության, գլոբալ ջերմոցային էֆեկտի, ու Աֆրիկայում սոված երեխեքի մասին, ու հաց առնելու ու տուն տանելու փոխարեն, գնաս ՄԱԿ-ի դեմը միտինգ անես:


ապեր, քյասար ճամփա չկա… էս ա… ու խոսքը մենակ բուտկեքի մասին չի… երբ որ հարևանիդ տնից հանում են, բուտկեն փագում են, կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ են անում, պտի հասկանաս որ վաղը-մյուս-օր քեզ են տենց անելու ու դրա դեմը պտի մի ձև առնես… էսի բնազդ ա ոչ թե վեհ, հեռահար գաղափար… մի հատ անեկդոտ կա. Վիշապը աբարացուն ու իրա էշին բռնում ա ու սկզբից էշին ա ուտում. էս ապարանցին հարցնում ա "վիշապ ախպեր, էդ ընչի՞ էշին կերար սկզբից ու ինձ հետո ես ուտում"… վիշապն ասում ա "քեզ որ ուտեի, էշի կփախներ"…




> Ապեր, ժողովրդին խաբել են երկխոսությամբ, բայց որ ես երկար գլուղդ չտանեմ, ավելի լավ ա կարդա Նաիրա Հայրումյանի հերթական կարճ ու կոնկրետ հոդվածը: Աղջիկը ինչպես միշտ շատ ճիծտ ամեն ինչ բացատրում ա:


ոչ ոք ոչ մեկին չի մոլորեցրել… երկխոսությունը եթե դուրները չի գալիս, թող մասնակցեին "կտրուկ" գործողությունների… երկրում ճնշումը թուլանում ա երբ որ ճնշման պատճառներն են վերանում, այսինքն սոցիալական պայմանները համեմատաբար լավանում ա ու նման բաներ… ինչ որ մի ուժի իննադու գործելը մենակ քեզ կվնասի… Նաիրա Հայրումյանը լավ աղջիկ ա, բայց իրա վերլուծությունները "հակամարտության կողմ"-ի տեսանկյունից ա

----------

Varzor (04.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ոչ ոք ոչ մեկին չի մոլորեցրել… երկխոսությունը եթե դուրները չի գալիս, թող մասնակցեին "կտրուկ" գործողությունների… երկրում ճնշումը թուլանում ա երբ որ ճնշման պատճառներն են վերանում, այսինքն սոցիալական պայմանները համեմատաբար լավանում ա ու նման բաներ… ինչ որ մի ուժի իննադու գործելը մենակ քեզ կվնասի…


Ախր ոնց չեն մոլորեցրել? Ասում եմ "Ժողովուրդ եկեք, որ սրանց տշենք", հետո եկած ժողովրդի հաշվի երկոսխություն են սկսում: Դա մոլորեցում չի?
Ինչ կտրուկ գործողություն? Ովա առաջնորդելու էդ գործողությունները?
Սխալ ա, ներքին ճնշումը իջնում ա ոչ միայն սոցիալական պայմաների լավացման հետևանքով, այլև մարդկանց համար ավելի առօրեական ու ստամոքսային հարցերի ստեղծելով:
Մարդիկ գնացին հա գնացին միտինգի, տեսան եկողները քչացան, երկմտեցին, տեսան իրենց ուրիշ բան են ասում, ուրիշ բան անում, նորից երկմտեցին: Եվ այդպես շարունակ երկմտումներ ու ամեն երկմռության արդյունքում պակասեց հանրահավաքների մասնակիցների քանակը: Իսկ հենց այդ քանակն էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ի բերանը լեզու եր դրել: պատկերացրում վաղը մի 5-10 հոգով գնանք կանգնենք հրապարակում ու ասենք, որ պահանջում ենք երկխսություն: Ով կգնա մեզ հետ երկխոսության, եթե հազարավոր մարդիկ մեր կողքին ու մեջքին կանգնած չլինեն? Մաքսիմում կոպալով կլարեն էդ 5-10 հոգուս ու վերջ:
Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հասել ա երկխոսության, ապա դա միմիյան ժողովրդի հաշվին է: Եթե արդյունքում ՀԱԿ-ը հայտվի ԱԺ-ում, ապա նույնպես ժողովրդի շնորհիվ: Բայց ինչ ա անելու փոխարենը? Ում դարդին ա դարման անելու?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարեւոր չէ, թե արդյոք դա* գործարք էր,* թե *արկածախնդրության ռիսկի բացակայություն*, սակայն փաստն այն է, որ այդ զենքն այլեւս չի սպառնում Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Եվ այժմ արդեն ակնհայտ է, որ Կոնգրեսի հետ երկխոսությունը, որին Սարգսյանը համաձայնեց, լավ միջոց էր այդ ռիսկը չեզոքացնելու համար:


ուզում եմ մի թեթև անդրադառնալ էս տողերին…

Կարծում եմ շատ էլ կարևոր է ու էական թե ինչի պատճառն ինչ էր, հակառակ դեպքում վերլուծությունը սխալ ա լինում…

1. եթե գործարք էր ապա դա քաղաքական ուժի բարոյականության մասին… գործարքի և ոչ գործարքի տարբերությունը ԱԽՔ-ի ու նորմալ քաղաքական գործչի տարբերությունն ա ու պետք չի ասել կարևոր չի…

2. արկածախնդրության ռիսկն էլ անկարևոր բան չի, նայած գործիչն ինչ ռիսկի ա գնում… դրանից ա երևում քաղաքական գործչի հմտությունը, բարոյականությունն ու սառը դատելու կարողությունը… Հայաստանն էն երկիրն ա որ արկածախնդրության համար կարող ա շատ թանկ վճարի ու իմ համար շատ կարևոր ա թե որոնք էին էն ռիսկերը որին քաղաքական գործիչը չգնաց…


Իմ համար վերջնական արդյունքն ու դրան հասնելու ճանապարհը նույն կարևորությունն ունեն

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ուզում եմ մի թեթև անդրադառնալ էս տողերին…
> 
> Կարծում եմ շատ էլ կարևոր է ու էական թե ինչի պատճառն ինչ էր, հակառակ դեպքում վերլուծությունը սխալ ա լինում…
> 
> 1. եթե գործարք էր ապա դա քաղաքական ուժի բարոյականության մասին… գործարքի և ոչ գործարքի տարբերությունը ԱԽՔ-ի ու նորմալ քաղաքական գործչի տարբերությունն ա ու պետք չի ասել կարևոր չի…
> 
> 2. արկածախնդրության ռիսկն էլ անկարևոր բան չի, նայած գործիչն ինչ ռիսկի ա գնում… դրանից ա երևում քաղաքական գործչի հմտությունը, բարոյականությունն ու սառը դատելու կարողությունը… Հայաստանն էն երկիրն ա որ արկածախնդրության համար կարող ա շատ թանկ վճարի ու իմ համար շատ կարևոր ա թե որոնք էին էն ռիսկերը որին քաղաքական գործիչը չգնաց…
> 
> 
> Իմ համար վերջնական արդյունքն ու դրան հասնելու ճանապարհը նույն կարևորությունն ունեն


Փաստորեն, չորս տարի առաջ, երբ էօր-էքուց կազմաքանդում էինք ավազակապետությունը, Մանվել-Մանվել էինք գոռում, ավգյան ախոռները վռազ մաքրել էինք խոստանում, արդեն նախագահ էինք հայ-հայ դառնում, մարտի մեկի էինք փաստացի գնում, ոչ մի ռիսկ չկար, ղարաբաղի հարց չկար, Հայաստանը լրիվ ուրիշ երկիր էր, արկածախնդրություն չկար, ամեն ինչ շատ հավասարակշռված էր ... 

Դա նու, Մեֆ ....  :LOL: 

Ապեր, էտ քո ասած հավասարակշռված ու բարոյական գործարքն ընդհամենը թուլամորթության ապացույցն ա ..... 

Լևոնը իրան փիս խելոքի տեղ ա դրել .... մեկ ու մեջ ես եմ էլ դրան հավատացել ... բայց իրականում, Վիշապը ճիշտ ա, Լևոնը ինքնասիրահարված, էգոիստ արարած ա, որը իրա ամեն բլթոցը կարում ա (կարում էր) լավ մարքեթինգ անել: Բայց քանի որ ամեն ինչ չափ ու սահման ունի, նույնիսկ Լևոնի պես змееуст -ը չի կարա այլևս իրա բռակ աբրանքը սաղիս վրա լյուքսի տեղ սաղացնի: Բռակ ապրանքի գնորդներ, դե միտ էլ կգտնվեն, Ֆիրդուսի բազարը քեզ օրինակ, որոնք բոլորին կփորձեն ապացուցել, որ էժան գներով որակյալ ապրանք են գնել: Բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ Ֆիրդուսի բազարում լոքշ վիճակ ա: 

Այնպես ո, իմ ախպեր, երևի արդյունքն էլ ա կարևոր, ճանապարհն էլ ա  կարևոր, բայց էս պահին ճանապարհը ցեխոտ ա, լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ ա տանում, վերջնական արդյունքն էլ մի հատ հոտած խիյար ա:

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Վահան Իշխանյանը իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ գրել է՝ Վիքիլիքսը ցույց է տալիս. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գաղափարազուրկ գործիչ է

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011), Տրիբուն (06.11.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինձ թվումա, որ հայ քաղաքական դաշտի ու առավել ևս ընդդիմության միակ փրկությունը *երիտասարդ կադրերն* են լինելու, որոնք պետքա առաջատար դիրքերում լինեն: Ընդիմադիր դաշտում հատուկենտ երիտասարդ կադրեր կան, մնացածը հին իշխանավորներ են, մեծ մասը սովետական մտածելակերպով դաստիրակված մարդիկ: Նման մարդկանից նոր շունչ ու անկեղծություն սպասելը չի կարող արդարացված լինել, ինչը ապացուցվումա վերջին զարգացումներով: 

Երկրի լուսավոր ապագան անկախության սերնդի ձեռքումա լինելու, մնումա սպասել սերնդափոխությանը քաղաքականության առաջի դեմքերի շարքում: Ես որ դրական սպասումներ ունեմ:

----------

Tig (07.11.2011), Varzor (07.11.2011), Տրիբուն (06.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվումա, որ հայ քաղաքական դաշտի ու առավել ևս ընդդիմության միակ փրկությունը *երիտասարդ կադրերն* են լինելու, որոնք պետքա առաջատար դիրքերում լինեն: Ընդիմադիր դաշտում հատուկենտ երիտասարդ կադրեր կան, մնացածը հին իշխանավորներ են, մեծ մասը սովետական մտածելակերպով դաստիրակված մարդիկ: Նման մարդկանից նոր շունչ ու անկեղծություն սպասելը չի կարող արդարացված լինել, ինչը ապացուցվումա վերջին զարգացումներով: 
> 
> Երկրի լուսավոր ապագան անկախության սերնդի ձեռքումա լինելու, մնումա սպասել սերնդափոխությանը քաղաքականության առաջի դեմքերի շարքում: Ես որ դրական սպասումներ ունեմ:


Համամիտ եմ, բայց մենակ սերնդափոխությունը էդքան էլ բավսարար չի: Ավազակապետության սերնդի վրա էլ հույս դնել չի լինի: 2 տարբերակ կա: Կամ դրսում է ձևավորվում նոր և երիտասարդ ուժը, կամ էլ շաատ երկար պիտի սպասենք` մի քանի սերնդի փոփոխության:

----------


## Askalaf

> Ինձ թվումա, որ հայ քաղաքական դաշտի ու առավել ևս ընդդիմության միակ փրկությունը *երիտասարդ կադրերն* են լինելու, որոնք պետքա առաջատար դիրքերում լինեն: Ընդիմադիր դաշտում հատուկենտ երիտասարդ կադրեր կան, մնացածը հին իշխանավորներ են, մեծ մասը սովետական մտածելակերպով դաստիրակված մարդիկ: Նման մարդկանից նոր շունչ ու անկեղծություն սպասելը չի կարող արդարացված լինել, ինչը ապացուցվումա վերջին զարգացումներով: 
> 
> Երկրի լուսավոր ապագան անկախության սերնդի ձեռքումա լինելու, մնումա սպասել սերնդափոխությանը քաղաքականության առաջի դեմքերի շարքում: Ես որ դրական սպասումներ ունեմ:


էս ա մեր իսկական ընդդիմությունը, մեր մտածող ու *գործող* երիտասարդությունը՝

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2011), Tig (08.11.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.11.2011)

----------


## voter

> Ինձ թվումա, որ հայ քաղաքական դաշտի ու առավել ևս ընդդիմության միակ փրկությունը *երիտասարդ կադրերն* են լինելու, որոնք պետքա առաջատար դիրքերում լինեն: Ընդիմադիր դաշտում հատուկենտ երիտասարդ կադրեր կան, մնացածը հին իշխանավորներ են, մեծ մասը սովետական մտածելակերպով դաստիրակված մարդիկ: Նման մարդկանից նոր շունչ ու անկեղծություն սպասելը չի կարող արդարացված լինել, ինչը ապացուցվումա վերջին զարգացումներով: 
> 
> Երկրի լուսավոր ապագան անկախության սերնդի ձեռքումա լինելու, մնումա սպասել սերնդափոխությանը քաղաքականության առաջի դեմքերի շարքում: Ես որ դրական սպասումներ ունեմ:


Կարելի է ծերեին փոխարինել երիտասարդներով, տղամարդկանց կանանցով, հին կոմերիտականներին նոր դեմոկրատներով, բայց դրանից ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի քանի դեռ սպասումները ԱՆՁԵՐՈՎ են պայմանավորված և ոչ թե գաղափարներով։

Իսկ եթե գաղափարները կան արժեքավոր են ու ընկալելի, նշանակություն չունի սեռը, տարիքը, կուսակցական պատկանելիությունը.........

Ես խիստ հոռետես եմ, որ քաղաքական դաշտում ինչ որ բան հայաստանում կփոխվի, հերդական ընտրությունների շնորհիվ...

----------


## voter

> Ախպերս եկել ընենց մադու ես տենց բան ասում, որ դրանցի "հեչ բան չի հասկանում" 
> Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում Բուշի ընտրությունների ժամանակ կիառեցին էլ. քվեարկությունը և ինչ? Նույնիսկ ծիծաղաշարժ ռոլիկներ էին նկարահանում, թե ինչպես են կողծվում էլ. ձայները:
> Էն անեկդոտը չես հիշում?, որ ինքնաթիռում 3 հոգու քվեարկության ժամանակ Քոչարյանը 20 ձայն ա հավաքում 
> Ու ասեմ, որքան թանկ է նստում ձայների կեղծումը, այնքան ավելի շատ են քամում ծախսերը հանելու համար: Ու այդպես գալիս է մի պահ, որ այլևս ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու չէ ձայներ կեղծելը, որովհետև ավելին քամելու համ տեղ չկա, համ էլ էնքան վտանգավոր ա, որ ոչ մեկը ռիսկի չի դիմում: Ու այդպես էլ ծնվում է "իրական ժողովրդավարությունը": Բայց քանի որ դա հասկանում են, ուստի այնպես են անում, որ կեղծման ծախսերը չավելանան, ու դրա համար օգտագործում են իշխանական լծակները:


Արդեն փաստեցիր որ հասականում ես ասելով, որ գալիս է մի պահ երբ կեղծելը ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու չէ....
Ընդիմության ու միջազգային աջակիցները գործը պիտի լինի ստիպել դարձնել ընտրությունները կեղծելը շատ թանկարժեք հաճույք։ 
Համոզել, հասկացնել, ստիպել որ չկեղծեն իմաստ չունի, հայ են մեկա համը հանելու են եթե հնար ունենա։

----------


## REAL_ist

Գաղափարները նոր չեն ստեղծվելու, գաղափարները արդեն վաղուց կան, համամարդկային արժեք են: 
Պետք են գաղափարներով առաջնորդվողներ ու դրանք իրականացնող անկեղծ, արդար ու թարմ կերպարներ: Իսկ նմաններին, իմ կարծիքով, պետք է փնտրել երիտասարդ սերնդի շարքերում:

«Անձ, թե գաղափար» թեման, կներես, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, ջուրծեծոցիա:

----------

Tig (08.11.2011)

----------


## voter

ՀԱԿը քաղաքական ակտիվույթուն մտցրել է հայաստանյան կյանք, մնում է ինքնախաբեությամբ էլ չզբաղվի թարգի հայերին մի կոնգրեսով, մի ընդիմությամբ, մի անձով ու անունով ղեկավարելու ջանքերը ու ընդիմադիր դաշտի մոնոպոլիզացում ու "օլիգարխացումը", թողնի ամեն տեսակ ընդդիմություն էլ լինի։

Իսկ առանց միասնական ճակատի ձայները խափել տանելու վտանգը կարելի է չեզոքացնել ընդհամենը մի ղեկավար ուղղության հավատարմության կոչով և ոչ թե ղեկավար անձ մարմին հավատարմություն պահաջեն։

Հիմնական ուղղությունը պիտի լինի ներկա ռեժիմին իշխանության զրկելը, ով նպատակ է դնում ներկա իշխող ռեժիմից ազատվելը, նա ընդիմություն է, անկախ նրանից թե նաինչպես է վերաբերվում ու առնչվում ՀԱԿին ու նրա առաջնորդներին։

----------


## Varzor

> Արդեն փաստեցիր որ հասականում ես ասելով, որ գալիս է մի պահ երբ կեղծելը ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու չէ....
> Ընդիմության ու միջազգային աջակիցները գործը պիտի լինի ստիպել դարձնել ընտրությունները կեղծելը շատ թանկարժեք հաճույք։ 
> Համոզել, հասկացնել, ստիպել որ չկեղծեն իմաստ չունի, հայ են մեկա համը հանելու են եթե հնար ունենա։


Տենց էլ կա: Դրա համար էլ ներկայիս իշխանությունների ընտրությունների կեղծման "գնաճը" հնարավորինս վերահսկում են և դանդաղեցնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվումա, որ հայ քաղաքական դաշտի ու առավել ևս ընդդիմության միակ փրկությունը *երիտասարդ կադրերն* են լինելու, որոնք պետքա առաջատար դիրքերում լինեն: Ընդիմադիր դաշտում հատուկենտ երիտասարդ կադրեր կան, մնացածը հին իշխանավորներ են, մեծ մասը սովետական մտածելակերպով դաստիրակված մարդիկ: Նման մարդկանից նոր շունչ ու անկեղծություն սպասելը չի կարող արդարացված լինել, ինչը ապացուցվումա վերջին զարգացումներով: 
> 
> Երկրի լուսավոր ապագան անկախության սերնդի ձեռքումա լինելու, մնումա *սպասել* սերնդափոխությանը քաղաքականության առաջի դեմքերի շարքում: Ես որ դրական սպասումներ ունեմ:


եթե սպասելու ենք, ապա սերունդը "չի փոխվի"… սերունդները փոխվում են ակտիվ հասարակություններում միայն… այնպես որ սպասելուց օգուտ չկա…

----------

Varzor (08.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> եթե սպասելու ենք, ապա սերունդը "չի փոխվի"… սերունդները փոխվում են ակտիվ հասարակություններում միայն… այնպես որ սպասելուց օգուտ չկա…


Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես ախպեր ջան, սպասելով ոչ թե սերնդի գաղափարախոսությունն է փոխվում, այլ ընդամենը հաջորդ սերունդը դաստիարակվում է նույն փտած համակարգի շրջանակներում` ընկալելով փտած արժեքային համակարգը և գաղափարները:
Քաղաքական և գաղափարական սերնդափոխության համար միայն ժամանակը բավարար չէ: Սելեկցիայի նման է` ընտրել և համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել: Բայց այս պայմաններում ընտրելու բան չկա, ուստի պիտի կամ պայմանները փոխվեն կամ էլ դրսի պայմաններում պիտի սերունդ աճի: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով իրավիճակը կարող են փոխել միայն դրսում աճած, զարգացած, հայրենասիրական-ազգասիրական գաղափարներով տոգորված և ներկայիս փտած վարչակարգի հետ ոչ մի գործնական ու գաղափարական առընչություն չունեցող անձինք:

----------


## Tig

> եթե սպասելու ենք, ապա սերունդը "չի փոխվի"… սերունդները փոխվում են ակտիվ հասարակություններում միայն… այնպես որ սպասելուց օգուտ չկա…


Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ նստած սպասում ենք: Ասկալաֆի տեղադրած տեսանյութը վկա  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես ախպեր ջան, սպասելով ոչ թե սերնդի գաղափարախոսությունն է փոխվում, այլ ընդամենը հաջորդ սերունդը դաստիարակվում է նույն փտած համակարգի շրջանակներում` ընկալելով փտած արժեքային համակարգը և գաղափարները:
> Քաղաքական և գաղափարական սերնդափոխության համար միայն ժամանակը բավարար չէ: Սելեկցիայի նման է` ընտրել և համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել: Բայց այս պայմաններում ընտրելու բան չկա, ուստի պիտի կամ պայմանները փոխվեն կամ էլ դրսի պայմաններում պիտի սերունդ աճի: Իմ անձնական կարծիքով իրավիճակը կարող են փոխել միայն դրսում աճած, զարգացած, հայրենասիրական-ազգասիրական գաղափարներով տոգորված և ներկայիս փտած վարչակարգի հետ ոչ մի գործնական ու գաղափարական առընչություն չունեցող անձինք:


Չէ, Վարզոր ջան: Չէ: Սա ասում եմ դրսում սերունդ աճեցնելու մասին: Եթե նույնիսկ դրսում ձևավորված սերունդը գա Հայաստան ու փորձի գործունեություն ծավալել, նա չի կարող անել այն ինչ կանի տեղում գաղափարապես ու հոգեպես աճածը: Քանի որ նրա համար օտար է տեղի մենթալիտետը և նման իրավիճակում գործելու ճկունություն չի կարող դրսևորել: Չեմ ասում, թե թերագնահատում եմ սփյուռքի կարողությունները: Ոչ Սեֆիլյանը մեզ օրինակ, կամ ոչ քաղաքական շարժի մեջ օրինակ ասեմ: Թռչկանի խնդրում ամենաակտիվներից Եղյան: Բայց զուտ դրսի վրա հիմնվելը սուտ կլինի: Իսկ թե ներսում պայմաններ չկան... դա մի քիչ վիճելի է: Հենց հիմա մեր աչքի առաջ ձևավորվում է այդ քո ասած հայրենիքի համար սրտացավ սերունդը: Իսկ պայմանները ու գաղափարները ստեղծվում են նվիրյալների ճգնանքի հաշվին: Կա: Պայմաններ էլ կա, պոտենցյալ էլ կա: Ու այդ ամենը արդեն սկսում է իր համար հուն հարթել...  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2011), Varzor (08.11.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ նստած սպասում ենք: Ասկալաֆի տեղադրած տեսանյութը վկա


Քիչ ա, բայց ավելի շատ ա քան առաջ ու տենդենց կա ավելի շատանալու

----------

Tig (08.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, Վարզոր ջան: Չէ: Սա ասում եմ դրսում սերունդ աճեցնելու մասին: Եթե նույնիսկ դրսում ձևավորված սերունդը գա Հայաստան ու փորձի գործունեություն ծավալել, նա չի կարող անել այն ինչ կանի տեղում գաղափարապես ու հոգեպես աճածը: Քանի որ նրա համար օտար է տեղի մենթալիտետը և նման իրավիճակում գործելու ճկունություն չի կարող դրսևորել: Չեմ ասում, թե թերագնահատում եմ սփյուռքի կարողությունները: Ոչ Սեֆիլյանը մեզ օրինակ, կամ ոչ քաղաքական շարժի մեջ օրինակ ասեմ: Թռչկանի խնդրում ամենաակտիվներից Եղյան: Բայց զուտ դրսի վրա հիմնվելը սուտ կլինի: Իսկ թե ներսում պայմաններ չկան... դա մի քիչ վիճելի է: Հենց հիմա մեր աչքի առաջ ձևավորվում է այդ քո ասած հայրենիքի համար սրտացավ սերունդը: Իսկ պայմանները ու գաղափարները ստեղծվում են նվիրյալների ճգնանքի հաշվին: Կա: Պայմաններ էլ կա, պոտենցյալ էլ կա: Ու այդ ամենը արդեն սկսում է իր համար հուն հարթել...


Tig ջան, հասկանում և ընդունում եմ ասածդ: բայց ես չէի էլ ասել, որ միայն դրսի ուժը կարող է բան փոխել: Ես ընդամենը ի նկատիունեի այն, որ շարժիօչ ու-ն այս անգամ դրսից պիտի լինի: Դու էլ ինձանից պակաս չգիտես, որ քաղաքական և տնտեսական դաշտում ներկայիս ավազակների հետ պայքարելու համար ռեսւորսներ են պետք: Ու այն մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց ռեսուրսներով անմիջական կապված են ներկայիս վարչակարգի հետ, չեն կարող դրանք ներդնել պայքարի համար: Ուստի պետք են չկապակցված ու սրանց հետ օրթաղ չեղած ուժեր, որոնք կարելի է գտնել միայն սփյուռքում: Այ եթե այդպիսի մի ուժ ի հայտ գա ՀՀ-ում, ապա քո ասած տեղի երիտասարդության սրտացավ սերունդը հաստատ ոչ մայն կմիանան նրանց, այլև հզոր ուժ կդառնա: Թե չէ ՀՀ ներկայիս քաղաքական դաշտում ախր ընտրություն չկա` թե քաղաքական ուժի, թե լիդերների շրջանակում: Իսկ ներքին ռեսուրսներով ոնց տեսնում ես ուժեղ քաղաքական ուժ չի ստացվի ձևավորել` "ստամոքսի խնդիրը" շատ ուժեղ է, համ էլ չեն թողում` տարբեր եղանակներով խոչընդոտում են ու քանդում: Ուստի ՀՀ ներկայիս կուրսի պայմաններում պետք է անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ժամանակ, քան թե դրսի ուի կատալիզատոր հանդիսանալու դեպքում: Ու ստեղ հենց ավելի վատ է մեր տեղական սովետականա-կապիտալիստական փտած մենթալիտետը (հաստատ չենք խառնում մաքուր ազգայինին հետ)` կաշառակերություն, եսապաշտություն, նյութապաշտություն: Մարդկանց մոտ մինչև հիմա տպավորված է, որ պետությունը իրենց թշնամին է, որ պետությունից գողանալը լավ է, որ պետությունը խանգարում է: Սենց մնացել ա սովետից, ու եդ սկզբունքով էլ պետական համակարգը "գլորվում է":

----------

Tig (08.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Tig ջան, հասկանում և ընդունում եմ ասածդ: բայց ես չէի էլ ասել, որ միայն դրսի ուժը կարող է բան փոխել: Ես ընդամենը ի նկատիունեի այն, որ շարժիօչ ու-ն այս անգամ դրսից պիտի լինի: Դու էլ ինձանից պակաս չգիտես, որ քաղաքական և տնտեսական դաշտում ներկայիս ավազակների հետ պայքարելու համար ռեսւորսներ են պետք: Ու այն մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց ռեսուրսներով անմիջական կապված են ներկայիս վարչակարգի հետ, չեն կարող դրանք ներդնել պայքարի համար: Ուստի պետք են չկապակցված ու սրանց հետ օրթաղ չեղած ուժեր, որոնք կարելի է գտնել միայն սփյուռքում: Այ եթե այդպիսի մի ուժ ի հայտ գա ՀՀ-ում, ապա քո ասած տեղի երիտասարդության սրտացավ սերունդը հաստատ ոչ մայն կմիանան նրանց, այլև հզոր ուժ կդառնա: Թե չէ ՀՀ ներկայիս քաղաքական դաշտում ախր ընտրություն չկա` թե քաղաքական ուժի, թե լիդերների շրջանակում: Իսկ ներքին ռեսուրսներով ոնց տեսնում ես ուժեղ քաղաքական ուժ չի ստացվի ձևավորել` "ստամոքսի խնդիրը" շատ ուժեղ է, համ էլ չեն թողում` տարբեր եղանակներով խոչընդոտում են ու քանդում: Ուստի ՀՀ ներկայիս կուրսի պայմաններում պետք է անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ժամանակ, քան թե դրսի ուի կատալիզատոր հանդիսանալու դեպքում: Ու ստեղ հենց ավելի վատ է մեր տեղական սովետականա-կապիտալիստական փտած մենթալիտետը (հաստատ չենք խառնում մաքուր ազգայինին հետ)` կաշառակերություն, եսապաշտություն, նյութապաշտություն: Մարդկանց մոտ մինչև հիմա տպավորված է, որ պետությունը իրենց թշնամին է, որ պետությունից գողանալը լավ է, որ պետությունը խանգարում է: Սենց մնացել ա սովետից, ու եդ սկզբունքով էլ պետական համակարգը "գլորվում է":


Ըհը: Ուղակի մի ավելացում: Ես հիմա սկսել եմ, առավել կարևորել, ոչ թե քաղաքական ուժը, այլ հասարակական ուժը: Որը ոչ թե պահանջում է պողոսին պետրոսով փոխարինել, այլ պահանջում է և պարտադրում իշխանությանը ճիշտ ու պետությանն ու հասարակությանը նպաստավոր աշխատել: Սա ելնելով նրանից, որ անկախ իշխանության եկած քաղաքական ուժի "մաքրության" աստիճանից, եթե նրա վրա չկա հասարակական ճնշում, ապա այն վաղ, թե ուշ խրվելու է կեղտի մեջ: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ չեմ թերագնահոտում լեգետիմ իշխանության ձևավորումը, առաջնային համարելով վերևում նշածս:

----------


## Varzor

> Ըհը: Ուղակի մի ավելացում: Ես հիմա սկսել եմ, առավել կարևորել, ոչ թե քաղաքական ուժը, այլ հասարակական ուժը: Որը ոչ թե պահանջում է պողոսին պետրոսով փոխարինել, այլ պահանջում է և *պարտադրում իշխանությանը* ճիշտ ու պետությանն ու հասարակությանը նպաստավոր աշխատել: Սա ելնելով նրանից, որ անկախ իշխանության եկած քաղաքական ուժի "մաքրության" աստիճանից, եթե նրա վրա չկա հասարակական ճնշում, ապա այն վաղ, թե ուշ խրվելու է կեղտի մեջ: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ չեմ թերագնահոտում լեգետիմ իշխանության ձևավորումը, առաջնային համարելով վերևում նշածս:


Տիգ ջան, բոլոր *նորմալ* քաղաքական ուժերն էլ ծնվում ն հասարակական ուժերից և հենվում են հասարակական զանգվածների վրա:
Բայց արի պատկերացնենք էդ "պարտադրելու" պահը: Ոնց կարելի է ուժեղին պարտադրել? Օրինակ ոնց ես դու (կամ էլ ես) կարողանում պարտադրել քեզանից ուժեղ անտաշ ու լքտի մարդուն, որ քեզ չվիրավորի և չսահմանափակի քո իրավունքները?
Ուժն է ծնում իրավունքը, իսկ այդ ուժը մենակ քանակական չի: Այն պիտի լինի թե ֆինանսական, թե գաղափարական, բարոյական, տնտեսական, նաև ռազմական և այլն: Այսինքն` իշխանություններին դրական աշխատել են ստիպում միան համապատասխան հակակշիռները, այլ ոչ թե միայն հասարակական ճնշումը: Հենց այդ հակակշիռներն էլ իրական ու միակ ճիշտ ընդիմությունն են: Բողոքող ու փնովող թույլիկ քնձռոտ քաղաքական կուսակցությունները ընդիմություն չեն` քյասիբի ռադիո են: Հակակշիռ ուժն ավելի է ուժեղանում հենվելով հասարակական ճնշման վրա: Ու ստացվում է, որ ժողովրդի ուժը` հասարակական ճնշումը բալանսիրի դերն են կատարում և ոչ մեկին էլ չեն տալիս բացարձակ առավելություն:
Ու երբ առկա է այդպիսի ընդիմությունը, ապա իշխանության ցանկացած գործառույթում կամ ծրագրում սայթակում բերում է իշխանափոխության` արդար ու տրամաաբանական: Ու իշխանությունն ու ընդիմությունը տեղերով փոխվում են:
Այս հակակշռային, բայց դինամիկ համակարգը իրեն բավականին լավ արդարացնում է գրեթե բոլոր իրավազարգացած երկրներում: Բնական է, որ համակարգի կայունությունն ապահովելւ ահմար անհրաժեշտ են մի քանի իրար հակակշռող ուժեր, որոնց միջև բալանսիրի դերը կատարում է ժողովուրդը` ապահովում է հակակշիռ քաղաքական ուժերի միաձուլման խոչընդոտումն ու "անհավերժականությունը": Դա նրա համար, որ մեկն ու մեկի "ծախվելու" դեպքում համակարգը մի կողմի վրա շուռ չգա: Իսկ ներկայիս պարագայում ՀՀ-ում այդ հակակշռի դերը, այն էլ կեղծ, իր վրա է վերցրել ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու քանի որ ծախված է, ապա կշեռքի նժարը իշխանության կողմն է:

----------

Tig (08.11.2011), Աշոտ Երկաթ (18.06.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն, չորս տարի առաջ, երբ էօր-էքուց կազմաքանդում էինք ավազակապետությունը, Մանվել-Մանվել էինք գոռում, ավգյան ախոռները վռազ մաքրել էինք խոստանում, արդեն նախագահ էինք հայ-հայ դառնում, մարտի մեկի էինք փաստացի գնում, ոչ մի ռիսկ չկար, ղարաբաղի հարց չկար, Հայաստանը լրիվ ուրիշ երկիր էր, արկածախնդրություն չկար, ամեն ինչ շատ հավասարակշռված էր ...


Ղարաբաղի հարցը կար ապեր, բայց նախ ընտրություններ էին և երկրորդ դժվար էր հավատալ որ զորքը սահմանից կքաշեն-կբերեն Երևան ու սնայպերը հենց մեր զինվորին վզից կխփի… կար ընդհանուր համոզմունք որ մենք կգնանք վրացա-ուկրաինա-սերբական ճանապարհով ենթադրելով որ մենք էդ կատեգորիայի ժողովուրդ ենք ամենաքիչը… բայց առաջին կրակոցից արդեն պարզ եղավ, որ բախումները արյունոտ են լինելու ու դրանից ոչ մի լավ բան չի կարող լինել… 

Տրիբուն ջան, դու ինչ անունուն ուզում ես դիր, թուլամորթ, անսկզբմունք, փառամոլ, վախկոտ… սրանք կարելի ա տանել մի կերպ, բայց երբ բախումները շարունակվեին ու տևեին մի քանի օր էլ չասած շաբաթ ու էդ ժամանակ պատերազմական գործողություններ սկսեին, էն ժամանակ արդեն շատ դժվար էր լինելու կողմնորոշվելը, էլ չասած որ կարող ա սուտ լուրեր էլ տարածվեին պրովոկացիայի համար… 

ոչ ոք ինձ գարանտիա չի կարա տա որ ռազմական գործողությունները չէին սկսի… դա տրամաբանությանն ա դեմ երբ թշնամիդ իր նեքին լարվածության խնդիրներն ա լուծում ու դու չես օգտվում առիթից… 





> Ապեր, էտ քո ասած հավասարակշռված ու բարոյական գործարքն ընդհամենը թուլամորթության ապացույցն ա ..... 
> 
> Լևոնը իրան փիս խելոքի տեղ ա դրել .... մեկ ու մեջ ես եմ էլ դրան հավատացել ... բայց իրականում, Վիշապը ճիշտ ա, Լևոնը ինքնասիրահարված, էգոիստ արարած ա, որը իրա ամեն բլթոցը կարում ա (կարում էր) լավ մարքեթինգ անել: Բայց քանի որ ամեն ինչ չափ ու սահման ունի, նույնիսկ Լևոնի պես змееуст -ը չի կարա այլևս իրա բռակ աբրանքը սաղիս վրա լյուքսի տեղ սաղացնի: Բռակ ապրանքի գնորդներ, դե միտ էլ կգտնվեն, Ֆիրդուսի բազարը քեզ օրինակ, որոնք բոլորին կփորձեն ապացուցել, որ էժան գներով որակյալ ապրանք են գնել: Բայց մենք հո գիտենք, որ Ֆիրդուսի բազարում լոքշ վիճակ ա: 
> 
> Այնպես ո, իմ ախպեր, երևի արդյունքն էլ ա կարևոր, ճանապարհն էլ ա  կարևոր, բայց էս պահին ճանապարհը ցեխոտ ա, լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ ա տանում, վերջնական արդյունքն էլ մի հատ հոտած խիյար ա:


ապեր, ինչ անուն ուոզում ես կպցրու ես խնդիր չունեմ, բայց տեղը տուր մի հատ քաղաքական գործչի անուն որ մեր իրավիճակում կգնար "պատասխանատու" քայլերի… մի հատ, ավել չէ… թող հելնի ասի "ժողովուրդ եկեք իմ հետևից, ես մինչև վերջ եմ գնալու ու ոչ մի Ղարաբաղյան ֆռթոն, բլեֆ կամ ստառշիլկա ինձ հետ չի պահելու"… կակ ռազ արդեն "ապացուցվեց" որ երկխոսությունը արդեն չկայացած ու չընդունված ճանապարհ ա, ու մեր տարբերակներն արդեն դառնում են քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունն ու զինված առճակատումը… Հայ ժողովուրդը խելացի ու քաջ ժողովուրդ ա ապեր ու դժվար ա հավատալ որ մի հատ պլոճիկով քաղաքական գործիչ չի կարում ծնի մինչև հիմա որ էս զիբիլը տանի թափի… բա չի՞ չկա էդ մարդը, քանի՞ հարյուր տարի պտի սպասենք… 

…իրականում մենք բոլորս էլ ենթագիտակցորեն գիտենք որ դա վարյանտ չի, անգամ երբ դա Մարտի 1-ին հնարավոր էր… Մեր ժողովուրդը գիտի ընդվզել՝ 65-ից ա էս ամեն ինչը սկսել ու հլա շարունակվում ա… հա Տրիբուն ջան, էսի ավելի մեծ պատկեր ա… 

զորքը չենք կարա մտցնենք քաղաք, էտի շատ թանկ գին ա ու տեղն էլ բան չենք շահելու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր ժողովուրդը հրաբուխի նման է

Ուժը, որը փրկելու է մեզ, գալու է մեր ներսից

----------

Վիշապ (18.05.2012)

----------

